# Fun zum Feierabend



## plc_tippser (28 Juli 2004)

Ein berittener Stadtpolizist wartet an einer Strasse um diese zu 
 überqueren als ein kleiner Junge mit seinem brandneuen  Fahrrad neben 
 ihm anhielt. "Nettes  Fahrrad" sagt der Polizist, "hat dir das das 
 Christkind gebracht"? "Jo" antwortet der Kleine, "natürlich das 
 Christkind". Der Polizist betrachtete das Fahrrad und händigte dem 
 Jungen einen 25  Euro Strafzettel aus, auf Grund eines 
 Sicherheitsmangel. Der Polizist zum
 Jungen: "Nächstes Jahr kannst du dem Christkind sagen, es soll 
 Reflektoren am Fahrrad anbringen." Der kleine Junge schaute zum 
 Beamten hoch und sagt "Nettes Pferd haben Sie da, Herr Polizist, hat 
 Ihnen das das Christkind gebracht?" Der Polizist steigt drauf ein 
 "Klar, hab ich das vom Christkind". Der Junge wieder: "Nächstes Jahr 
 können sie dem Christkind sagen, dass das Arschloch auf die 
 Hinterseite des Pferdes gehört und nicht oben drauf."


----------



## Ralf (29 Juli 2004)

Nunja PLC-T ne Witzeecke, ich hoffe nur das Markus das mitmacht, aber im Stammtisch sollte es schon gehen. Mein Beitrg:

Ein besoffener klingelt am Puff und fragdie Puffmutter was es für die 10 von der Sauftour übriggebliebenen Euros denn noch so gäbe. 
Die Antwort der Puffmuttter:



> Für nen Zehner kannst Dur Dir da hinten im Gebüsch einen runterholen



<<zuschlagen der Tür >>

nach eineigen Minuten bimmelt es wieder, der gleiche Besoffene an der Tür. Die Puffmutter (laut) 


> Was willst Du denn schon wieder


Er:


> BEZAHLEN



Gute Nacht

Ralf


----------



## Zefix (29 Juli 2004)

Bück dich ,Fee




Wunsch Iss Wunsch

 :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## plc_tippser (30 Juli 2004)

*Einen noch zum sonnigen Wochenende*

--- Ein Student fällt bei der Klausur in "Logistik + Organisation" durch.


 Student: "Sie bestrafen mich. Verstehen Sie überhaupt etwas davon?"
Professor: "Ja, sicher, sonst wäre ich nicht Professor!"
Student: "Gut, ich will Sie etwas fragen, wenn Sie die richtige Antwort geben, nehme ich meinen Fünfer und gehe. Wenn Sie jedoch die Antwort nicht wissen, geben Sie mir eine Eins."
Professor: "Wir machen das Geschäft."
Student: "Was ist legal aber nicht logisch, logisch aber nicht legal und weder logisch noch legal?" Der Professor kann ihm auch nach langem Überlegen keine Antwort geben und gibt ihm eine Eins. Danach ruft der Professor seinen besten Studenten und gibt ihm die gleiche Frage.


 Dieser antwortet sofort:
"Sie sind 63 Jahre alt und mit einer 35-jährigen Frau verheiratet, dies ist

legal, jedoch nicht logisch.  Ihre Frau hat einen 25-jährigen Liebhaber, dies ist zwar logisch aber nicht legal. Sie geben dem  Liebhaber Ihrer Frau eine eins, obwohl er durchgefallen wäre, das ist weder logisch, noch legal."


 Anmerkung:
... man könnte auch sagen es ist legal, dass wir hier sitzen und arbeiten, aber nicht logisch,  es ist logisch, dass wir uns dabei Witze mailen, aber nicht legal, und es ist weder logisch noch legal, dass wir dafür bezahlt werden  )


 In diesem Sinne, schönen Tag !!!!


----------



## Balou (30 Juli 2004)

hmm

... man könnte behaupten das wir hier sitzen und Fachsimpeln ist Legal aber nicht Logisch, das wir dafür kein Geld bekommen ist logisch aber nicht Legal, und das wir das nach Feierabend machen weil es in Firma kein I-Net gibt ist weder Logisch noch Legal.
 :twisted: 

MfG Balou


----------



## Ralf (1 August 2004)

Aus dem Bereich Realsatire:
http://www.pickelfrei.de/
Gruß

Ralf

P.S. Weiß gerade nicht ob's zum lachen oder heulen ist


----------



## Ralle (2 August 2004)

@Ralf

Aua, was einem alles so passieren kann   !


----------



## plc_tippser (12 August 2004)

Heut in der Früh ging ich zum Bäcker, war nur fünf Minuten im Laden
drin, und als ich wieder rauskam, war da diese Politesse und schrieb 
gerade ein Ticket aus.

Also ging ich zu ihr hin und sagte: "Ach komm schöne Frau, kannst Du
einem Kerl nicht mal eine Pause gönnen?" Sie ignorierte mich und 
schrieb das Ticket weiter. Also nannte ich Sie eine ganz sture 
Beamtenschnalle.

Sie sah mich an und begann ein anderes Ticket für abgefahrene
Reifenzu schreiben!! Also nannte ich Sie eine blöde Schnepfe. Dann 
begann sie ein drittes Ticket zu schreiben!! Dies ging die nächsten 
zwanzig Minuten so weiter, und je mehr ich sie beleidigte, desto 
mehr Tickets schrieb sie.

Mir war es egal......mein Auto war sowieso um die Ecke
geparkt.......


----------



## Ralf (12 August 2004)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Ralf (12 August 2004)

*Warum ich meine Sekretärin feuerte*
Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich meinen 40.Geburtstag und fühlte michohnehin nicht sehr wohl. Ich ging zum Frühstück. Meine Frau sagtenicht einmal  "Guten Morgen", schon gar nicht "Alles Gute". Die Kinder sagten auch kein Wort und ließen mich völlig links liegen.Auf dem Weg ins Büro fühlte ich mich ziemlich niedergeschlagen. Ich ging durch die Eingangstüre meines Büros. Als Janet, meine Sekretärin, auf mich zukam und "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Boss" sagte, fühlte ich mich schon ein bisschen besser. Wenigstens eine hatte sich  erinnert. Ich arbeitete bis mittags. Pünktlich um zwölf klopfte Janet an die Tür und sagte: "Es ist ihr Geburtstag. Lassen Sie uns doch Mittagessen gehen, nur Sie und ich". Wir gingen nicht in das übliche Lokal, sondern fuhren auf's Land zu einem kleinen gemütlichen Restaurant, um ein wenig Privatsphäre zu haben. Wir tranken zwei Martinis und erfreuten uns am hervorragenden Mahl.Auf dem Weg zurück ins Büro sagte Janet: "Wissen Sie, es ist soein schöner Tag, und es ist Ihr Geburtstag. Wir müssen doch nicht zurückins Büro fahren, oder? Fahren wir doch zu mir in meine Wohnung und trinken noch einen Kaffee."Als wir in ihrem Appartement ankamen, tranken wir statt Kaffee nochein paar weitere Martinis und rauchten gemütlich eine Zigarette.Nach einiger Zeit sagte Janet: "Wenn es Sie nicht stört, würde ich mir gerne etwas Bequemeres anziehen. Ich gehe nur schnell ins Schlafzimmer und bin gleich wieder da".Nach einigen Minuten kam sie wieder heraus. Sie trug eineGeburtstagstorte in den Händen - gefolgt von meiner Frau, den Kindern sowie den engsten Mitarbeitern. Alle sangen "Happy Birthday".Und ich saß auf der Couch  - und hatte außer meinen Socken nichts mehr an.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 August 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

der mit der Sekretärin ist bedauerlicherweise eine sehr, sehr traurige Geschichte  :? . War sie blond? Lebt sie noch?  :lol: 

Aber den vom Tippser fand ich gut, könnte man mal nachspielen :lol: .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 August 2004)

*Fiat Panda*

Will auch mal wieder was beisteuern:

Ok, ich bin bekennender Fiat-Panda-Fahrer, jawohl!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralf (12 August 2004)

Kauf mir jetzt auch 'nen Panda

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 August 2004)

Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf mir jetzt auch 'nen Panda..



..dat Ding amortisiert sich nach 2..3 Monaten!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Gruß. Lonkel :wink:


----------



## Ralf (12 August 2004)

Ich hab für unsere Betriebsfete (Samstag) schon einige gesammelt: Hier 'ne Auswahl:
"Was laufen Sie eigentlich die ganze Zeit hinter mir her?" "Jetzt wo Sie sich umdrehen frage ich mich das auch..."
*****************************************
Ein Mann rempelt in der Hotelrezeption eine Frau an.
Beide gucken sich etwas verstört an.
Mann: "Wenn ihr Herz so weich ist wie ihr Busen, dann werden sie mir verzeihen".
Frau: "Wenn ihr Schwanz so hart ist wie ihr Ellenbogen, bin ich in Zimmer 265....."
*******************************************
Eine Frau steht an einer überfüllten Bar. Um sich beim Kellner bemerkbar zu machen, hebt sie den Arm. Dabei wird ein wahrer Urwald an Achselhaaren sichtbar. Sagt ein Betrunkener am Ende der Bar: "Das Getränk der Ballerina geht auf mich". Darauf der Barkeeper: "Woher kennst du sie?" Der Lallende: "Ich kenne sie nicht, aber wenn jemand ein Bein so weit in die Luft bekommt, muß sie beim Ballet sein".
******************************************
Ein Paar ist zu Bett gegangen und nach einer Weile deutet er an, daß er Sex haben möchte. Sie lehnt ab: "Ich habe morgen einen Termin beim Gynäkologen und deshalb mag ich jetzt nicht". Er dreht sich um und versucht zu schlafen. Nach einer Weile: "Hast du morgen auch einen Termin beim Zahnarzt???"
*********************************************
In einem Altersheim freundet sich ein Witwer mit einer Heimbewohnerin an. Er erzählt ihr, daß seine frühere Frau ihm jede nacht den Penis gehalten hat, damit er leichter einschlafen konnte. Sie tut das gleiche für ihn, und wirklich schläft er jede Nacht schnell ein. Nach einer Woche sagt er
bedauernd: "Tut mir leid, aber ich habe eine neue Partnerin gefunden!" Darauf sie: "Was hat sie, was ich nicht habe?" Er: "Zittrige Hände."
*********************************************
Eine junge Brünette geht zum Arzt und sagt: "Herr Doktor, überall wo ich meinen Körper berühre, schmerzt er." "Unmöglich", meint der Doktor darauf. Da nimmt die Brünette Ihren Finger und drückt ihn gegen den Ellbogen und schreit. Sie drückt ihn gegen das Knie und schreit wiederum, dann drückt sie ihn gegen den Bauch und schreit, usw. Darauf sagt der Doktor: "Sie sind nicht wirklich brünett?" "Nein", antwortet sie, "Ich bin in Wirklichkeit blond". "Das dachte ich mir", meinte der Arzt, "denn Ihr Finger ist gebrochen".
*********************************************
Die Kinder sollen als Hausaufgabe einen Vogel malen. Heinz hat das recht ordentlich hingekriegt, nur ist sein Bild nicht ganz vollständig geworden. Fragt die Lehrerin: "Sag mal Heinz, Dein Vogel hat ja weder Beine noch Schwanz! Warum jenes?" Da fängt der Kleine zu heulen an: "Als ich meine Mama fragte, wo man bei Vögeln die Beine hinmacht, hat sie mir eine geknallt. Da wollte ich nach dem Schwanz gar nicht erst fragen..."
*********************************************
Sohn: Papa kannst du mir deine Taschenlampe leihen?
Vater: Wozu?
Sohn: Wir wollen Nachts mit den Mädchen im Park Fummeln.
Vater: Dazu brauchten wir früher keine Taschenlampen.
Sohn: So sieht Mama auch aus.
**********************************************
Zwei Männer unterhalten sich über Sex. Sagt der eine: "Das Beste ist die Rodeo-Stellung." "Nie gehört", staunt der andere. "Paß auf: Du platzierst deine Frau auf alle Vieren vor dir und nimmst sie von hinten. Dann greifst du langsam nach vorne und packst ihre Brüste." "Und was hat das mit Rodeo zu tun?" "Dann raunst du ihr ins Ohr: ,Deine Brüste liegen genauso gut in der Hand wie die deiner Schwester.' Und dann versuch mal, länger als acht Sekunden auf ihr zu bleiben."
**********************************************
Bernd trifft seinen völlig deprimierten Kumpel Herbert in seiner Stammkneipe. "Sag mal, warum bist du denn so schlecht drauf?" Herbert: "Ich hab dir doch von diesem wilden Hasen erzählt, der bei mir in der Firma arbeitet. Ich hab es nie gewagt, mit ihr auszugehen, weil ich immer eine Riesenlatte kriege, wenn ich sie nur sehe. Aber jetzt hab ich mich endlich mit ihr getroffen." "Ist doch super. Und? Wie war's?" "Weil ich solch eine Angst vor einem Ständer hatte, hab ich mir meinen Schwanz mit Tape am Bein festgemacht." "Sehr vorsichtig von dir", meint Bernd. "Ich klingle also an ihrer Tür und sie kommt in einem supersexy Minirock raus." "Und was passierte dann?" "Ich hab ihr ins Gesicht getreten."
*****************************************************
Ein Mann geht zum Arzt und hat schwere Depressionen, da sein Penis soooo lang ist. "Herr Doktor, helfen sie mir, mein Penis muss kürzer werden! Er hat nicht mal mehr in der Hose Platz. 50 cm sind einfach unerträglich!" klagt der gebrochene Mann. " Da, kann ich ihnen leider nicht helfen. Aber hinter dem Haus ist ein Teich, indem eine Unke sitzt. Wenn sie die Unke dazu bringen, NEIN zu sagen, wird ihr Penis um 10 cm schrumpfen!" Gesagt - getan, Der Mann schreitet hinter das Haus und ruft in den Teich hinein: "Unke, Unke, willst du mich heiraten?" Darauf die Unke: "Nein!" Und wirklich, der Penis hat nur mehr 40 cm. Am nächsten Tag schreitet der Mann wieder zum
Teich: " Unke, Unke, willst du mich heiraten?" Darauf die Unke: "Nein!" Wau, der Penis ist nur mehr 30 cm lang. Da denkt sich der Mann am darauf folgenden Tag: "20 cm wären ideal, ich gehe noch mal zum Teich!" Gesagt, getan. Er schreitet zum Teich und in der Hoffnung, der Penis würde nun von 30 cm auf 20 cm schrumpfen. Da!
  ruft er: "Unke, Unke willst du mich heiraten?" Da tönt es energisch aus dem Teich:"NEIN, NEIN und nochmals NEIN!"
*****************************************

Gruß

Ralf

@Markus: Ich stell mich jetzt auch ganz lieb 10 Minuten in die Ecke und schäm moch


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 August 2004)

ich lach mich wech :lol: , extra noch mal eingeloggt



			
				Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ..@Markus: Ich stell mich jetzt auch ganz lieb 10 Minuten in die Ecke und schäm moch..



Passt doch zum Stammtisch, oder? Wenn nicht schäm ich mich auch :lol: .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## plc_tippser (13 August 2004)

*Re: Fiat Panda*



			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch mal wieder was beisteuern:
> 
> Ok, ich bin bekennender Fiat-Panda-Fahrer, jawohl!
> 
> ...



Der ist... ja, entspannend für den Fahrer. 

Beachtet noch die anderen Videos auf der Page. Speziell den pepe.wmv

pt


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2004)

@pt
Aber der Herr Ken Olson hatte doch absolut Recht, oder ?  :wink: 

@Onkel Dagobert
Muß heißen "Elefanten-Rollschuh"   :lol:

Ralle  :shock:


----------



## Markus (15 August 2004)

ok, den finde ich so klasse:


Ein Blinder kommt aus Versehen in eine Bar nur für Damen.
Er findet seinen Weg zu einem Barhocker und bestellt einen Drink.

Nachdem er eine Weile sitzt, fragt er den Barkeeper:
"He, willst du einen Blondinenwitz hören?"
In der Bar wird es absolut totenstill und mit tiefer Stimme sagt seine Nachbarin: 
"Bevor Sie den Witz erzählen, ist es nur fair - weil Sie blind sind dass sie 5 Dinge wissen sollten...
1. Die Barfrau ist eine Blondine.
2. Der Rausschmeißer ist eine Blondine
3. Ich bin eine 1,80 große, 120 kg schwere, blonde Frau, mit dem schwarzen Gürtel in Karate.
4. Die Frau neben mir ist blond und ist professionelle Gewichtheberin.
5. Die Frau zu ihrer rechten ist blond und ist professionelle Ringkämpferin.

 Nun, denken Sie ernsthaft nach, mein Herr. Wollen Sie immer noch 
 diesen Blondinenwitz erzählen?"


Der blinde Mann denkt eine Sekunde nach, schüttelt seinen Kopf, und 
sagt: "Neeee ... ... ... nicht wenn ich ihn 5 mal erklären muß."


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2004)

@Markus

äh, erklär mal !

 :lol:


----------



## Ralf (16 August 2004)

Hab noch was nettes beim Aufräumen meines Mailkontos gefunden

*Das beste aus der Bravo*

Wachse ich nach dem Sex nicht mehr? 

RACHEL, 15: Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr einen Freund, und allmählich wollen 
wir auch miteinander schlafen. Doch da gibt es ein Problem, das mich sehr be-
drückt. Als ich nämlich mit meiner Freundin darüber sprach sagte sie, dass 
sich der Körper nach dem ersten Mal nicht weiterentwickelt. Davor habe ich 
Angst, denn meine Figur ist noch sehr kindlich. Wenn das stimmt, würde es auch 
meine Mutter bemerken. Das will ich auf keinen Fall. 

Eine interessante Theorie, so stoppt man also den Alterungsprozess! 

Ich war noch nie so richtig high 

CAROLINE, 17: Vor acht Monaten schlief ich zum erstenmal mit meinem Freund. 
Aber ich habe noch nie einen Orgasmus erlebt. Ich hatte zwar oft ein super 
Gefühl, aber ich war noch nie so richtig high. Manche Mädchen schreien doch 
dabei, verlieren sogar sekundenlang das Bewusstsein. Oder ist das nicht die 
Norm? 

Bewusstlosigkeit beim Sex? - Aha, ich dachte immer die wären dabei einge-
schlafen. 
Danke Caroline! 

Mein Penis hüpft auf und ab 

MANUEL, 13: Ich habe was Komisches an mir entdeckt und weiß nicht, ob es in 
Ordnung ist. Vor kurzem habe ich versucht mich Selbst zu befriedigen. Dabei 
hüpfte mein Penis im steifen Zustand eine ganze Weile von selber auf und ab. 
Dann kam eine wässrige Flüssigkeit heraus. War das ein Samenerguss? Und 
wieso bewegt sich mein Penis selbst? 

Manuel, er nickt doch nur weil es ihm gefällt! 

Zu jung für Petting? 

KATI, 14: Mein Freund (14) ist total süß und lieb. Wir sind sehr offen zu-
einander und reden über alles. Wir haben schon viel ausprobiert. Zum 
Beispiel berühren wir uns überall. Manchmal liegen wir auch ausgezogen über-
einander und bewegen uns wie beim Geschlechtsverkehr. Das geht oft so lange, 
bis mein Freund einen Samenerguss bekommt. Ich habe manchmal ein bisschen 
Angst, denn ich habe ja auch schon meine Regel. 
Richtig tun wollen wir 'es' erst so mit 16 oder 17 Jahren. Jetzt würde uns 
interessieren, ob das okay oder in unserem Alter irgendwie schädlich ist. 

Wirklich interessant, was die Jugend heut so in ihrer Freizeit tut. Richtig 
würde ich es an Eurer Stelle noch nicht tun, da hört man auf zu wachsen, 
kann ohnmächtig werden und kriegt einen krummen Rücken. Haben Eure Eltern 
Euch das noch nicht erzählt?? 

Kann ich mich an einem Glas mit AIDS anstecken? 

BIANCA, 12: Mich beschäftigt eine Frage zum Thema AIDS. Die Jungs und 
Mädchen in meiner Klasse trinken manchmal aus dem selben Glas oder gleichen 
Flasche. Kann man sich dadurch nicht auch anstecken? Und wie ist das beim 
Küssen? 

Liebe Bianca, Dein Brief hat mich ja schockiert.. Haben Deine Mitschüler 
echt alle AIDS? Bist Du etwa in einer Schule für Frühreife? Sollte es bei 
Dir noch nicht zu spät sein, wechsle die Schule! 

Es riecht nach Fisch 

EVA, 15: Seit längerer Zeit sind auf meinen Schamlippen so komische Pickel. 
Sie gleichen denen, die man manchmal auf der Zunge hat. Ist das was Krank-
haftes? Wenn ich meine Tage habe, riecht das Menstruationsblut fürchterlich 
nach Fisch. Hat das vielleicht mit diesem Ausschlag zu tun? Außerdem sind 
meine beiden Schamlippen lang und schrumplig. Die linke ist sogar länger 
als die rechte. Das sieht echt eklig aus. 

Also das ist wirklich eklig, ich kann gar nix dazu sagen *würg*... 

Meine Scheide sieht anders aus 

KARIN, 13: Aus meiner Scheide hängen zwei dicke Hautlappen heraus. Ich kann 
mir nicht vorstellen, dass das normal ist. Bei meiner Freundin, die ich 
schon mal nackt gesehen habe, ist mir das nicht aufgefallen. Ich habe Angst, 
dass ich Probleme bekomme, wenn ich später mal mit einem Jungen schlafen will. 
Tampons kriege ich auch nicht in meine Scheide. Ich habe es schon ein paar 
Mal vergeblich versucht. Kann ein Arzt so was operieren? 

Du solltest Dich mal mit Eva (15) in Verbindung setzen, vielleicht kann sie 
Dir ja helfen. Was das Tampon-Problem betrifft: Die kommen längs rein und 
immer nur einer! 

Kondome in Sondergrößen 

MANUELA, 15: Ich habe einen Freund, mit dem ich auch regelmäßig schlafe. Ich 
nehme die Pille, er zusätzlich ein Kondom. Wir haben aber ein Problem dabei. 
Weil der Penis meines Freundes recht groß und dick ist, hat er Schmerzen beim 
Geschlechtsverkehr. Das Kondom ist nämlich zu eng und passt auch nicht in der 
Länge. Es ist schon passiert, dass das Kondom geplatzt ist. Bei der Anwendung 
machen wir bestimmt nichts falsch. Gibt es Kondome in Sondergrößen? 

Das Kondom ist zu eng und zu kurz und platzt beim Gebrauch? Ja, das kenn ich. 
ist man erst mal in dem Scheißding drin, fällt einem das Atmen schwer und 
kaum holt man mal tiefer Luft, platzt es. Außerdem spannt es im Gesicht. 
Vielleicht sollte Dein Freund das nächste Mal erst mit den Füßen in das 
Präservativ (Anmerkung: das heißt auch Kondom) steigen und nicht wie sonst 
mit dem Kopf voran. 

Wie kann man den Höhepunkt vortäuschen? 

BEATE, 15: In meiner Clique reden die Mädchen viel über Sex. Kürzlich haben 
sie sich darüber unterhalten, dass man einen Orgasmus vortäuschen kann. Aber 
keine hat genau gewusst, wie man das macht. Können Sie es uns sagen? 

Also ich könnte da eher den männlichen Lesern helfen, aber die Sache mit dem 
warmen Joghurt ist ja eigentlich ziemlich bekannt. Dir Beate kann ich nur 
sagen, wenn ihr irgendwann mal im Cliquen-Kreis die Vortäuschung eines 
Orgasmus übt, ruft mich an, da möcht’ ich dabei sein! 

Sind zwei Kondome sicherer? 

SANDRA, 14: Ich bin sehr gespannt auf mein erstes Mal. Aber ich habe panische 
Angst vor einer ungewollten Schwangerschaft. Die Pille möchte ich noch nicht 
nehmen. Also bleibt das Kondom. Kann man nicht zwei oder drei Kondome über-
einander ziehen, damit nichts daneben geht? Meine Freundin sagt jedoch, dass 
dann der Penis nicht mehr in die Scheide passt. Stimmt das? 

Klar kann man mehrere Kondome übereinander ziehen, wenn’s regnet zieh ich 
auch zwei paar Gummistiefel übereinander. Was Deine Freundin sagt stimmt, 
deswegen solltest Du nicht Opas Leinenkondome benutzen. 

Pickel am Penis durch Orgasmus? 

JAN, 13: Seit längerer Zeit habe ich gelbliche Pickel am Penis. Wenn ich sie 
aufdrücke, kommt ein eitriges Zeug heraus, das eklig riecht. Kann das 
vielleicht davon kommen, weil ich fast täglich onaniere? Ich kriege dann 
nämlich schon nach ein paar Sekunden einen Orgasmus. Ein Freund von mir sagt, 
das seien sogenannte Orgasmuspickel, ich müsse auf jeden Fall zum Arzt gehen. 
Davor habe ich aber schreckliche Angst. 

ORGASMUSPICKEL...... *muahahahaha* 

Der Tampon ist in meiner Scheide verschwunden 

NICOLE, 13: Seit einiger Zeit nehme ich Tampons.. Als ich den Tampon, den ich 
vor fünf (!!!!!) Tagen eingeführt hatte, wieder herausholen wollte, ist das 
Band abgerissen. Ich bekomme den Tampon nicht mehr aus meiner Scheide heraus. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass er sogar immer weiterhinein rutscht. Was soll ich 
tun? Ist es schädlich, wenn der Tampon in meinem Körper bleibt? Oder löst er 
sich irgendwann selbst auf? 

Ja, ja, genau so war es auch bei meinem Gewehr das ich bei der Bundeswehr 
reinigen wollte, ich zog am Faden und er riss. Der Reinigungsdocht blieb im 
Lauf. Mein Unteroffizier meinte es wäre gefährlich, wenn der Docht im Lauf 
bliebe, deswegen hat er ihn ja dann auch rausgeholt. Ich kann Dir also nur 
das gleiche raten - Wende Dich an meinen Unteroffizier! 

War das ein Orgasmus? 

JANINE, 12: Mit meiner Freundin habe ich neulich über Selbstbefriedigung 
gesprochen.Zu Hause versuchte ich es nachzumachen, woran ich mich erinnerte. 
Ich hatte schnell so ein komisches Gefühl in der Scheide. Als ich weitermachte, 
wurde dieses Gefühl stärker, ich musste unwillkürlich dabei stöhnen. Und auf 
einmal zuckte ich zusammen. Dann war alles vorbei. War das wirklich ein 
Orgasmus oder nur Einbildung? 

Also erst mal: Hättest Du Dir was zu Schreiben zu Deiner Freundin 
mitgenommen, hättest Du sicher noch mehr probieren können und zusammen-
gezuckt bist Du nur, weil Du Dich erschrocken hast, als Papa in Deinem Zimmer 
stand. Aber mach Dir nichts draus, es ist ganz normal für ein Mädchen in 
Deinem Alter, sich in einer solchen Situation zu erschrecken. 

Tut es auch dem Jungen weh? 

LUKAS, 15: Ich habe noch keinen Geschlechtsverkehr gehabt und möchte 
deshalb wissen, wie das so abläuft. Tut es auch dem Jungen weh, wenn er zum 
erstenmal mit einem Mädchen schläft? Ist es schwer das Jungfernhäutchen zu 
durchstoßen? Soll der Junge besser versuchen, dem Mädchen zuerst mit den 
Fingern in die Scheide zu gehen? Wie ist das eigentlich, verwendet das Mädchen 
nach dem ersten Mal einen größeren Tampon? 

Also, es braucht schon eine ganzschöne Kraftanstrengung das Jungfern-
häutchen zu durchstoßen, würde Mann sonst stöhnen? Was willst Du mit den 
Fingern in der Scheide? - Das Jungfernhäutchen erst suchen? Größere Tampons 
nach dem ersten Sex? - Nein, das Mädchen rollt sich dann die Binde... 

Ein Treffer in die Hoden 

STEFAN, 14: Kürzlich bekam ich beim Fußballspielen einen Treffer ganz dicht 
neben meine Hoden. Jetzt hab ich richtig Angst vor dem nächsten Spiel. Es muss 
doch höllisch weh tun, wenn der Ball direkt die Hoden trifft. Kann man sich 
davor schützen? 

Du brauchst doch keine Angst haben, Stefan. Sollte Dich beim nächsten Spiel 
der Ball echt in die Hoden treffen, dann wirst du halt nicht Fußballer sondern 
kommst in den Knabenchor. Musiker sind eh besser bezahlt als Fußballer. 

Tampon als Verhütungsmittel 

JUDITH, 15: Mir ist was Schlimmes passiert. Ich habe mit meinem Freund 
während meiner Tage geschlafen. Denn er sagte, der Tampon sei ein gutes 
Verhütungsmittel, weil er das Sperma aufsaugt. Doch hinterher fand ich den 
Rückholfaden des Tampons nicht mehr. Der Tampon ist noch immer in meiner 
Scheide! Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll. Mein Freund sagt, ihn ginge das 
nichts an. 

Also, Dein Freund sollte mal das aufgeweichte Brötchen aus seinem Kopf 
nehmen! An dieser Stelle noch einmal: Es scheint ja, das so was mit den 
Tampons die nicht mehr raus wollen öfters passiert. Nicht das Ende mit dem 
Faden zuerst rein sondern andersherum. Am besten ihr knotet an das Ende des 
Fadens irgendwas (z.B. ein kleines Plüschtier) dann kann er nicht mehr 
verschwinden. Ansonsten kann ich wieder nur an meinen Unteroffizier 
verweisen. 

Wie lange halten Kondome? 

LILLI, 15: Meine Freundin und ich haben uns nur so aus Scherz ein Kondom 
gekauft. Wir wollten mal sehen, wie sich das anfühlt. Können wir eigentlich 
die Kondome aufheben und sie vielleicht erst nach ungefähr einem Jahr benutzen? 
Oder sind sie nach einer bestimmten Zeit nicht mehr sicher? 

Wenn ihr keine Löcher reingemacht habt (das ist wichtig!), sie wieder ordentlich 
zusammenrollt und in die Verpackung tut, könnt ihr sie aufheben und irgendwann 
benutzen. Das habt ihr aber nicht von mir gehört!


Gruß

Ralf


----------



## plc_tippser (19 August 2004)

Ein Tag eines Netzwerk-Administrators





Mo, 08:05

Die Woche fängt gut an. Anruf aus der Werbeabteilung, sie können eine Datei nicht finden. Habe Ihnen die Verwendung des Suchprogramms "FDISK" empfohlen. Hoffe, sie sind eine Weile beschäftigt.



08:25

Die Lohnbuchhaltung beschwert sich, ihre Netzwerkverbindung funktioniert nicht. Habe zugesagt, mich sofort!darum zu kümmern. Anschließend meine Kaffeemaschine ausgestöpselt und ihren Server wieder angeschlossen. Warum hört mir keiner zu, wenn ich sage, ich habe hier zu wenig Steckdosen? Lohnbuchhaltung bedankt sich für die prompte Erledigung. Wieder ein paar glückliche User!



08:45

Die Lagerfuzzis wollen wissen, wie sie die Schriftarten in ihrem Textverarbeitungsprogramm verändern können. Frage sie, welcher Chipsatz auf der Hauptplatine eingebaut ist. Sie wollen wieder anrufen, wenn sie es herausgefunden haben.



09:20

Anruf aus einer Zweigstelle: Sie können keine Anlagen in Lotus Notes öffnen. Verbinde sie mit der Pförtnerkammer im Erdgeschoss.



09:35

Die Werbeabteilung berichtet, ihr PC fährt nicht mehr hoch und zeigt "ERROR IN DRIVE 0" an. Sage ihnen, das Betriebssystem ist schuld und gebe ihnen die Nummer der Microsoft-Hotline.



09:40

Die Lageristen behaupten, sie hätten herausgefunden, das die Schriftarten mit dem Chipsatz nichts zu tun haben. Sage Ihnen, ich hätte gesagt "Bitsatz" und nicht "Chipsatz". Sie wollen weiter suchen. Wie kommen diese Leute zu ihrem Führerschein?



10:05

Der Ausbildungsleiter ruft an, er braucht einen Zugangscode für einen neuen Lehrling. Sage ihm, er muss einen Antrag stellen mit Formblatt 7A96GFTR4567LPHT. Sagt, er hat noch nie etwas von so einem Formblatt gehört. Verweise ihn an den Pförtner im Erdgeschoss.



10:20

Die Burschen aus dem Lager geben keine Ruhe. Sie sind sehr unfreundlich und behaupten, ich würde sie verarschen. Sie hätten nun selbst herausgefunden, wie man die Schriftarten verändert. Sie wollen sich beim Personalchef über mich beschweren. Ich schalte das Telefon des Personalchefs auf "besetzt". Anschließend logge ich mich auf ihren Server ein und erteile ihnen eine Lektion.



10:30

Meine Freundin ruft an. Ihre Eltern kommen am Wochenende zu Besuch und sie hat ein umfangreiches Betreuungsprogramm vorbereitet. Hört nicht auf zu reden. Verbinde sie mit dem Pförtner im Erdgeschoss.



10:40

Schon wieder das Lager. Sie berichten sehr kleinlaut, dass alle ihre Dateien leer sind. Sage ihnen, das kommt davon, wenn man schlauer sein will als der Administrator. Zeige mich versöhnlich und verspreche, mich in das Problem zu vertiefen. Warte 15 Minuten, um dann über ihren Server die Schriftfarbe wieder von "weiß" auf "schwarz" zurückzustellen. Sie bedanken sich überschwänglich und versichern mir, die angedrohte Beschwerde wäre nur ein Scherz gewesen. Ab heute fressen sie mir aus der Hand!



10:45

Der Pförtner kommt vorbei und erzählt, er erhalte merkwürdige Anrufe. Er will unbedingt etwas über Computer lernen. Sage ihm, wir fangen sofort! mit der Ausbildung an. Gebe ihm als erste Lektion die Aufgabe, den Monitor genau zu beobachten. Gehe zum Mittagessen.



14:30

Komme vom Mittagessen zurück. Der Pförtner berichtet, der Personalchef sei hier gewesen und habe etwas von einem Telefonproblem gefaselt. Schalte das Besetztzeichen von seiner Leitung. Was würden diese Leute ohne mich tun?



14:35

Stöpsle das Service Telefon wieder ein. Es klingelt sofort. Cornelia (muss neu sein) vom Versand ruft an. Sagt, sie brauche dringend eine neue ID, weil sie die alte vergessen hat. Sage ihr, ID wird vom Zufallsgenerator erzeugt, wenn ich ihre Haarfarbe, Alter, Maße und Familienstand eingebe. Die Daten hören sich aufregend an. Sage ihr, die ID wird erst am Abend fertig sein, aber wegen der Dringlichkeit werde ich sie Ihr direkt zu ihrer Wohnung bringen



14:40

Blättere ein wenig im Terminkalender des Personalchefs. Lösche den Eintrag "MORGEN HOCHZEITSTAG!!!" am Mittwoch und den Eintrag "HOCHZEITSTAG! AUF DEM HEIMWEG BLUMEN KAUFEN!!!" am Donnerstag. Frage mich, ob er am Freitag immer noch so zufrieden aussieht.



14:45

Pförtner sagt, der Monitor erscheine ihm etwas zu dunkel. Schalte den Monitor ein und starte den Bildschirmschoner. Pförtner macht sich eifrig Notizen. Wenn doch die gesamte Belegschaft so leicht zufrieden zu stellen wäre!



14:55

Spiele einige Dateien aus dem Ordner "Behobene Fehler" wieder auf den Hauptserver zurück um sicherzustellen, dass meiner Ablösung für die Spätschicht nicht langweilig wird.



15:00

Endlich Feierabend! Hole mir vom Server der Personalabteilung die Adresse von Cornelia und packe die Flasche Schampus aus dem Kühlschrank der VIP-Lounge ein. Notiere noch hastig ihre neue ID (123456) und mache mich auf den Weg. Nach so einem harten Tag braucht der Mensch ein wenig Entspannung!


----------



## zotos (20 August 2004)

*duschen*


*So duschen Sie wie eine Frau*

1. Ziehen Sie Ihre Kleider aus und legen Sie sie in den entsprechenden Wäschekorb (weiße Wäsche/Buntwäsche).
2. Gehen Sie, angezogen mit Ihrem Bademantel, ins Badezimmer. Wenn Sie unterwegs Ihren Mann oder Freund treffen, dann bedecken Sie jeden Zentimeter Ihres Körpers mit einer nervösen Geste und rennen so schnell wie möglich ins Badezimmer.
3.Betrachten Sie sich im Spiegel und strecken Sie Ihren Bauch heraus soweit Sie können. Beklagen Sie sich dann darüber, dass Sie einen Bauch bekommen haben.
4. Gehen Sie unter die Dusche. Suchen Sie den Waschlappen für das Gesicht, den Waschlappen für die Arme, den Waschlappen für die Beine, den Dusch-Schwamm und den Bimsstein.
5. Waschen Sie Ihre Haare ein erstes Mal mit dem Shampoo 4 in 1 mit 83 Vitaminen und benützen Sie dann die Haarspülung auf der Basis von Jojoba-Öl und getrockneten Bibergenitalien. Lassen Sie die Haarspülung exakt 15 Minuten einwirken.
6.Schrubben Sie Ihr Gesicht mit einer Maske aus Eiern, gemischt mit Aprikosenmus. Schrubben Sie 10 Minuten, bis Sie fühlen, dass Ihre Haut gereizt ist
7. Waschen Sie die Haarspülung aus. Dieser Vorgang muss mindestens 15 Minuten dauern, damit Sie auch sicher sein können, dass Ihre Haare gut ausgespült sind.
8. Rasieren Sie sich unter den Achseln und Ihre Beine. Denken Sie darüber nach, sich auch die Bikinizone zu rasieren, entschließen sich aber doch dazu, dies mit Wachs zu tun.
9.Schreien Sie so laut wie es geht, wenn Ihr Mann oder Freund die Klospülung betätigt, oder sonst irgendwo Wasser laufen lässt.
10. Drehen Sie den Wasserhahn der Dusche zu. Trocknen Sie alle nassen Oberflächen der Dusche mit einem Schwamm. Sprühen Sie Anti- Schimmel- Spray auf die Dichtungen der Duschwanne.
11. Steigen Sie aus der Dusche. Trocknen Sie sich mit einem Badetuch ab, das 2 x so groß ist wie Bayern. Packen Sie Ihre Haare in ein zweites Handtuch.
12.Untersuchen Sie jede Stelle Ihres Körpers nach Pickeln. Drücken Sie diese mit Ihren Fingernägeln oder gegebenenfalls mit einer Pinzette aus.
13. Gehen Sie in Ihr Zimmer zurück, dick eingepackt in Ihren Bademantel und mit dem Handtuch auf dem Kopf. Wenn Sie unterwegs Ihren Mann oder Freund treffen, dann bedecken Sie jeden Zentimeter Ihres Körpers mit einer nervösen Geste und rennen Sie in Ihr Zimmer, wo Sie sich einschließen und 1 (?) Stunde damit verbringen, sich frische Kleider anzuziehen. 



*So duschen Sie wie ein Mann*

1. Setzen Sie sich auf Ihr Bett, ziehen Sie Ihre Kleider aus und werfen Sie sie mit gekonntem Schwung auf einen Haufen in die Zimmerecke.
2.Gehen Sie splitterfasernackt ins Badezimmer. Wenn Sie unterwegs Ihrer Frau oder Freundin oder beiden begegnen, vergessen Sie nicht, Ihr Becken auf einladende Art zu bewegen, um Ihr zu zeigen, dass Sie stolz auf Ihr Teil sind.
3.Betrachten Sie Ihre umwerfende Silhouette im Badezimmerspiegel und ziehen Sie Ihren Bauch ein, um zu sehen, ob Sie Bauchmuskeln haben (natürlich haben Sie keine). Bewundern Sie die Grüße Ihres Penis, kratzen Sie Ihre Genitalien und riechen Sie das letzte Mal Ihren herben, männlichen Duft, indem Sie an Ihren Fingern schnüffeln.
4.Gehen Sie unter die Dusche. Suchen Sie keinen Waschlappen (Sie benutzen nämlich keinen).
5. Waschen Sie Ihr Gesicht. Waschen Sie sich unter den Achseln. Waschen Sie sich Ihre Genitalien und die Partie drumherum. Waschen Sie sich den Hintern, nicht ohne dabei Ihre Schamhaare auf der Seife zu lassen.
6. Nehmen Sie irgendein Shampoo und waschen Sie sich damit die Haare.
7. Öffnen Sie den Duschvorhang und betrachten Sie sich mit Schaum im Haar im Spiegel. Ziehen Sie anschließend den Duschvorhang wieder zu.
8. Vergessen Sie nicht zu pinkeln. Spülen Sie sich kurz ab.
9. Steigen Sie aus der Dusche. Übersehen Sie das Wasser, das sich auf dem Badezimmerboden ausgebreitet hat, weil Sie den Duschvorhang nicht ganz zugezogen haben.
10. Trocknen Sie sich flüchtig ab. Natürlich lasse Sie den nassen Duschvorhang auf dem Boden vor, statt in der Dusche abtropfen.
11. Betrachten Sie sich im Spiegel. Spannen Sie Ihre Muskeln an, ziehen Sie Ihren Bauch ein und bewundern Sie die enorme Größe Ihrer Männlichkeit.
12. Spülen Sie die Duschwanne nicht aus. Lassen Sie die Heizung und das Licht im Badezimmer an.
13. Gehen Sie, bekleidet nur mit einem Handtuch um die Hüften, zu Ihrem Kleiderhaufen in Ihrem Zimmer zurück. Wenn Sie unterwegs Ihrer Frau oder Ihrer Freundin begegnen, öffnen Sie das Handtuch, zeigen Sie Ihren Penis mit einem eleganten Schwung in den Hüften mit den Worten: "Wow, hast Du DAS Ding gesehen?". Werfen Sie das nasse Handtuch auf das Bett. Ziehen Sie innerhalb von 2 Minuten Ihre alten Kleider wieder an.


----------



## Ralf (25 August 2004)

Erwin Baumann und Frau Linda haben den 25. Hochzeitstag. 
Linda:
Ach Erwin, ich habe nun schon über 25 Jahre einen geheimen Wunsch und ich habe mich bisher nicht getraut, Dir diesen zu offenbaren: Ich möchte einmal in meinem Leben in ein Striptease-Lokal gehen. Am besten, wir gehen heute an unserem Hochzeitstag .... 
Erwin:
Aber Liebes, das ist doch nichts für uns, da ziehen sich junge Frauen vor dem Puplikum aus. Das möchte ich mir nicht anschauen. Ich habe doch nur Augen für Dich... 
Linda:
Erwin, Du magst recht haben, aber mein Wunsch ist so groß und ich möchte mich mit eigenen Augen davon überzeugen .... 
Erwin:
Nein nein, an unserem Hochzeitstag nun wirklich nicht .... 
Linda:
Ich habe jedenfalls beschlossen, mit Dir da hin zu gehen und habe deshalb schon einen Tisch im Lokal "Nachtigall" reservieren lassen, und ich möchte, daß Du mir diesen einen Wunsch erfüllst...


Was blieb Herrn Baumann anderes übrig als nun mit seiner Frau zur bestellten Zeit im Lokal Nachtigall zu erscheinen. Als die beiden nun das Lokal betreten sagt die junge Frau hinter der Garderobe:
Guten Abend, Herr Baumann! 
Linda (verwundert):
Erwin? Du bist hier bekannt? 
Erwin (leise zu seiner Frau):
Nein, das ist die Tochter eines Arbeitskollegen, die hier arbeitet, ich hatte sie bei einem Betriebsfest mal flüchtig kennengelernt. 
Herr Baumann und seine Frau setzen sich an den reservierten Tisch, da begrüßt sie der Kellner:
Guten Aben Herr Baumann! 
Linda (schon sehr verwundert):
Erwin? Was hat das wieder zu bedeuten? 
Erwin:
Liebes, der Kellner hat früher in dem Speiselokal gearbeitet, wo ich immer zu Mittag esse. 
Nun, die Stripteaseshow beginnt und die Stripperin verliert ein Kleidungsstück nach dem anderen. Als sie nur noch mit einem knappen Höschen bekleidet ist, fragt sie neckisch ins Pubklikum:
"Na, wer zieht mir denn heute das Höschen aus?" 
Da rufen alle Anwesenden im Chor:
BAUMANN...
BAUMANN...
BAUMANN...
BAUMANN...
BAUMANN...
BAUMANN...
..........

Frau Baumann schnappt ihre Tasche und rennt wutentbrannt aus dem Lokal, Herr Baumann läuft hinterher.
Sie steigt in ein Taxi, das vor dem Lokal hält und er hinterher.
Linda:
DU GEILER BOCK ... 
Erwin:
Aber Liebes ... 
Linda:
Ich will nichts mehr von Dir wissen ... 
Erwin:
Aber Liebes, das muß ein böser Scherz sein ... 
Linda:
Ich glaube Dir kein Wort ...

Erwin:
Das werde ich morgen aufklären, der Lokalinhaber wird sich bei uns entschuldigen müssen. Du wirst sehen...

Herr Baumann hat große Mühe seine Frau zu beruhigen.
Schließlich dreht sich der Taxifahrer ungeduldig und schon sichtlich genervt nach hinten und sagt:
"Na, Herr Baumann, ich hab' Sie ja schon oft mit 'ner Nutte hier abgefahren, aber so`ne Zicken hat ja wohl noch keine gemacht!"


----------



## zotos (27 August 2004)

*IKEA verkauft Computer!*

*IKEA verkauft Computer! *

Nach inoffiziellen Verlautbarungen aus der IKEA-Zentrale Frankfurt, will 
IKEA nicht mehr zuschauen, wie ALDI und LIDL mit einem  Super-PC nach dem 
anderen diesen Geschäftsbereich abräumt. Nun will das  bekannte Möbelhaus 
ebenfalls Computer anbieten. 
Die Produktbeschreibung sieht vielversprechend aus ...


----------



## sps-concept (27 August 2004)

*Kettenbrief*

Hier der erste vernünftige Kettenbrief, den ich kenne:
Sende diese Mail ganz einfach an 13 Deiner besten Freunde. Danach narkotisierst Du deine Frau/Freundin, steckst sie in einen großen Karton (vergiss nicht die Luftlöcher!) und schickst ihn an denjenigen, der an erster Stelle auf der Liste steht. Schon bald steht Dein Name an erster Stelle und Du bekommst 832.542 Frauen per Post!
Laut Statistik befinden sich darunter mindestens:
0,5 Miss Switzerland
2,5 Models
463 wilde Nymphomaninnen
3.234 attraktive Nymphomaninnen
20.198 Multiorgasmikerinnen
40.198 bisexuelle Frauen

Das sind summasumarum 64.294 Frauen, die ganz einfach heißer, aufgeschlossener und leckerer sind als die alte, übelgelaunte Wachtel, die Du gerade mit der Post weggeschickt hast. Und das Beste ist: Die alte Schachtel ist garantiert nicht unter denen, die Du zugeschickt bekommst.
UNTERBRICH DIESEN KETTENBRIEF UNTER KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN!
Ein Kerl, der nur an 5 statt an 13 Freunde geschrieben hatte, bekam zum Beispiel die alte Schabracke zurück, immer noch in den alten Morgenmantel gekleidet, mit dem er sie weggeschickt hatte, mit einem langwierigen Migräneanfall und mit vorwurfsvollem Gesichtsausdruck. Am selben Tag zog das internationale Supermodel, mit dem er zusammengewohnt hatte, seit der seine Freundin weggeschickt hatte, bei seinem besten Freund ein (an den er diese Mail nicht geschickt hatte!).
Während ich diese Mail weitersende, hat der Typ, der auf die Liste sechs Plätze über mir steht, bereits 837 Frauen geschickt bekommen und liegt mit Erschöpfung im Krankenhaus. Vor seinem Krankenzimmer stehen weitere 452 Kartons.
DU MUSST DIESER MAIL VERTRAUEN!
Dies ist eine einmalige Gelegenheit zu einem befriedigenden Sexualleben zu gelangen. Keine teuren Essenseinladungen, keine stundenlangen Gespräche über Nichtigkeiten (an denen nur Frauen interessiert sind) nur um Sex mit ihr zu haben. Keine Verpflichtungen, keine miesepetrige Schwiegermutter und keine bösen Überraschungen, von wegen Hochzeit oder Verlobung. Zögere also nicht und schicke diesen Brief noch heute an 13 Deiner besten Freunde.
So, Schluß jetzt, ich muß noch Pakete öffnen! Schöne Grüße von mir


----------



## plc_tippser (27 August 2004)

Ein Geistlicher und ein australischer Schafhirte treten bei einem Quiz gegeneinander an. Nach Ablauf der regulären Fragerunde steht es unentschieden, und der Moderator der Sendung stellt die Stichfrage, die da lautet: "Schaffen Sie es, innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen Vers auf das Wort "Timbuktu" zu reimen?"
Die beiden Kandidaten ziehen sich zurück. Nach 5 Minuten tritt der Geistliche vor das Publikum und stellt sein Werk vor: "I was a father all my life, I had no children, had no wife, I read the bible through and through on my way to Timbuktu..."
Das Publikum ist begeistert und wähnt den Kirchenmann bereits als den sicheren Sieger. Doch da tritt der australische Schafhirte vor und dichtet: "When Tim and I to Brisbane went, we met three ladies cheap to rent. They were three and we were two, so I booked one and Tim booked two..."


----------



## Ralf (27 August 2004)

Ein junges Mädchen ist fertig mit der Welt und will ins Wasser gehen. Sie geht auf die Brücke über dem Hafen von Hamburg und will gerade springen, da spricht sie ein junger Matrose an:
"Tu es nicht, es gibt so vieles, wofür es sich zu leben lohnt! Ich lege morgen ab und fahre nach Amerika und wenn Du willst, dann verstecke ich Dich an Bord und bringe Dir jeden Tag zu essen. Ich mache Dich glücklich und Du machst mich glücklich. Was hast Du schon zu verlieren?"
Sie geht darauf ein und er schmuggelt sie an Bord. Wie abgemacht bringt er ihr jede Nacht etwas zu Essen ins Rettungsboot und treibt es wild mit ihr bis zum Morgengrauen. Aber nach drei Wochen wird das Mädchen entdeckt und zur Rede gestellt:
"Ich hatte eine Abmachung mit einem Matrosen, er bringt mich nach Amerika und ich schlafe dafür jede Nacht mit ihm."
Darauf der Kapitän:
"Das glaub ich ihnen, das hier ist die Fähre nach Cuxhafen..." 

@SPS-Concept
Ähm, bin jetzt mal eben im Lager, schaun ob ich 'nen großen Karton finde


Gruß

Ralf


----------



## sps-concept (27 August 2004)

*Karton*

@ Ralf,

kannst von mir ca 10 Stück kriegen. Aber der Inhalt bleibt hier ;-)

André


----------



## Ralf (27 August 2004)

Neulich bei der Psychiater-Hotline: Ring-Ring-Ring... Klick!
"Hallo bei der Psychiatrie-Hotline.
Wenn Sie sich bedroht fühlen, so drücken Sie die 1! Aber schnell!
Wenn Sie kein Selbstvertrauen haben, dann bitten Sie jemand anderes, die 2 zu drücken!
Falls Sie eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit haben, dann drücken Sie die 3, die 4, die 5 und die 6!
Wenn Sie unter Verfolgungswahn leiden, dann wissen wir, wer sie sind und was Sie wollen. Bleiben Sie so lange in der Leitung, bis wir den Anruf zurückverfolgt haben!
Wenn Sie schizophren sind, dann hören Sie auf die Stimmen. Sie sagen Ihnen, welche Nummer Sie drücken müssen!
Falls Sie manisch-depressiv sind spielt es keine Rolle, welche Nummer Sie drücken: Niemand hört Ihnen zu..." 


TGIF - Thanx God It's Friday

Schönes Wochenende

Ralf


----------



## Ralf (28 August 2004)

Aus dem Bereich Reality, Ein Artikel der Kölischen Rundschau:


> LONDON. Eine große Plastiktüte mit Zeitungen, Pappe und anderen Schnipseln - was ist das? Eine Putzfrau der Londoner Nationalgalerie „Tate Britain“ zerbrach sich über diese Frage gar nicht erst lange den Kopf. „Abfall“, entschied sie, und führte die Tüte ihrer Bestimmung zu.
> Die Kuratoren der renommierten Ausstellungshalle schlugen allerdings wenig später die Hände über den Köpfen zusammen. Der vermeintliche Müllsack entpuppte sich als ein Werk des deutschen Künstlers Gustav Metzger. Die transparente Tüte ist Teil einer Installation und soll laut Metzger die Vergänglichkeit und Selbstzerstörung der Kunst darstellen. Zu dem Werk gehört auch ein Gemälde, dessen Nylonoberfläche mit Säure bemalt ist und sich im Laufe der Zeit selbst zersetzt. Zum genauen Wert des Objektes wollte sich die Galerie auf Anfrage nicht äußern.
> 
> Obwohl die Plastiktüte kurz vor ihrer endgültigen Entsorgung gerettet werden konnte, erklärte der 78-jährige Künstler sein Werk für zu beschädigt, um es wieder auszustellen. Metzger stellte jedoch kurzerhand Ersatz zur Verfügung. Laut einem „Tate“-Sprecher habe man aus dem Vorfall gelernt: Damit es in Zukunft nicht mehr zu ähnlichen Verwechslungen kommt, werde das Personal besser informiert und das Kunstwerk ab sofort über Nacht abgedeckt.
> ...


----------



## Ralle (31 August 2004)

Beleidigungen für jeden Anlass: 

- Sie sind so willkommen wie ein Anruf beim Bumsen. 
- In zehn Minuten kommt ein Bus. Du könntest Dich überfahren lassen. 
- Ein Tag ohne Sie ist wie ein Monat Urlaub. 
- Wenn Du das nächste Mal Deine Klamotten wegwirfst, lass sie an! 
- Schieß Dich in den Sack und stirb tanzend. 
- Wenn ich Sie beleidigt habe, sollte mich das aufrichtig freuen. 
- Warum gehen wir beide nicht irgendwohin, wo jeder von uns allein sein kann? 
- Ich weiß, Sie sind nicht so blöd wie Sie aussehen, das könnte niemand. 
- Reden Sie einfach weiter, irgendwann wird schon was sinnvolles dabei sein. 
- Ich hatte einen sehr schönen Abend. Es war nicht dieser, aber ich möchte nicht klagen. 
- Ich habe gerade zwei Minuten Zeit. Sagen sie mir alles, was Sie wissen! 
- Sagen Sie mal, verprügelt Sie Ihre Frau eigentlich immer noch? 
- Ihre Mutter kann wieder bei uns putzen kommen, wir haben das Geld gefunden. 
- Ist Ihre Vorstrafe eigentlich jetzt getilgt oder verjährt, oder wie das heißt? 
- Gibt es jetzt ein Mittel gegen Ihre Anfälle? 
- Hat in Ihrer Familie schon mal jemand Selbstmord begangen? Nein? Wäre das nicht mal eine Überlegung wert? 
- Sie verschönern jeden Raum beim Verlassen. 
- Jeder muss irgendwie sein, aber warum gerade wie Sie? 
- Ihr Parfüm (Aftershave) ist sicherer als die Pille. 
- Der Witz, den ich Ihnen jetzt erzählen werde, ist so gut, da fallen Ihnen glatt die Titten runter. Oh, ich sehe, Sie kennen ihn schon.
- Haben Ihre Eltern Sie nie gebeten, von zu Hause wegzulaufen? 
- Ich denke, Sie sind ein harmloser Trottel, aber ich will ganz offen sein, nicht jeder denkt so positiv über Sie. 
- Jedes Mal, wenn ich Sie so anschaue, frage ich mich: Was wollte die Natur? 
- Mit Ihrer Krawatte würde ich mir nach einem Unfall nicht mal das Bein abbinden. 
- Ich vergesse nie ein Gesicht, aber in Ihrem Fall will ich mal eine Ausnahme machen. 
- Sie schaffen es, dass man die Stille zu schätzen weiß. 
- Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, einen guten Eindruck zu machen. Warum lassen Sie sie alle ungenutzt? 
- Ich bin nicht schwerhörig. Ich ignoriere Sie einfach. 
- Ist heute ein besonderer Tag, oder sind Sie immer so blöd? 
- Keine Ahnung, was Sie so dumm macht, aber es funktioniert super. 
- Bei Ihnen bräuchte man ein Hörgerät. Das könnte man abschalten. 
- Sie gehören auch zu den Menschen, die sich von keinem Kleidungsstück trennen können, nicht wahr? 
- Um so was wie Ihnen zu begegnen, muß man normalerweise schon entmündigt sein. 
- Ihr Gesicht sieht aus als hätten Sie darin geschlafen. 
- Nicht bewegen! Ich möchte Sie genauso vergessen, wie Sie jetzt sind! 
- Sie sehen noch genau so aus wie vor zwanzig Jahren, als Sie Ihren Unfall hatten. 
- Wann immer Sie einen Freund brauchen: Kaufen Sie einen Hund. 
- Wenn man aus schimmeligem Brot Penicillin machen kann, dann kann man auch aus Dir was machen. 
- Sie sind ein wirklich überzeugendes Argument: für getrennte Betten. 
- Darf ich mein erstes Magengeschwür nach Ihnen benennen? 
- Du würdest toll in etwas Langem, Fließenden aussehen: Rhein, Elbe, Donau.


----------



## plc_tippser (3 September 2004)

Das ist doch immer dasselbe mit Dir!

 Unmöglich!

 Als ich den Abend organisiert habe, war das um ein bisschen unter  Kumpels zu sein, relaxt, an nichts "besonderes" denkend. Ich hatte  dieses super Restaurant gefunden, bescheiden, einfach, klein, wo man  sehr gut italienisch ißt und außerdem günstig.... Das Beste war, daß wir  alle einen Parkplatz gefunden haben, direkt vor dem Restaurant, was  immer seltener vorkommt. Aber Du mußtest mal wieder den Superschlauen  spielen, und konntest Dir nicht verkneifen, im BMW zu kommen, damit sich  meine Freunde unwohl fühlen, jedesmal wenn sie aus dem Fenster sehen.

 Schämst Du Dich nicht?

 Ich bin wirklich sehr enttäuscht von Deinem Verhalten!!!
 Für das nächste Mal läßt Du Deinen BMW entweder zu
 Hause oder Du kommst nicht!


----------



## plc_tippser (10 September 2004)

GEBET FÜR GESTRESSTE

Gib mir die Kraft, Dinge zu akzeptieren, die ich nicht ändern kann,
den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich nicht akzeptieren kann,
und einen Weg, die Körper derer verschwinden zu lassen,
die ich heute umbringen musste, weil sie mich nervten.

Hilf mir aufzupassen, auf welche Füße ich heute trete,
das sie eventuell zu dem Hintern gehören könnten,
in den ich möglicherweise morgen hineinkriechen muss.

Hilf mir, bei der Arbeit immer 100 % zu geben …

                      12 % am Montag
                     23 % am Dienstag
                     40 % am Mittwoch
                   20 % am Donnerstag
                       5 % am Freitag

Und wenn ich mal einen schlechten Tag habe,
und es scheint, als wolle mich jeder anmachen,
dann hilf mir zu vergessen,
dass es 42 Muskeln braucht, um ein verärgertes Gesicht zu machen,
jedoch nur ganze vier, um meinen Mittelfinger auszustrecken 
und ihnen zu sagen, wo sie sich den hinstecken können.
AMEN


----------



## plc_tippser (17 September 2004)

*Politik- und wirtschaftswissenschaftliche Typenlehre*

Politik- und wirtschaftswissenschaftliche Typenlehre


Christdemokrat 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Sie behalten eine und
schenken ihrem armen Nachbarn die andere. Danach bereuen Sie es. 

Sozialist 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Die Regierung nimmt Ihnen
eine ab und gibt diese Ihrem Nachbarn. Sie werden gezwungen, eine
Genossenschaft zu gründen, um Ihrem Nachbarn bei der Tierhaltung zu helfen. 

Sozialdemokrat 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Sie fühlen sich schuldig,
weil Sie erfolgreich arbeiten. Sie wählen Leute in die Regierung, die Ihre Kühe
besteuern. Das zwingt Sie, eine Kuh zu verkaufen, um die Steuern bezahlen zu
können. Die Leute, die Sie gewählt haben, nehmen dieses Geld, kaufen eine Kuh
und geben diese Ihrem Nachbarn. Sie fühlen sich rechtschaffen. Udo Lindenberg
singt für Sie. 

Freidemokrat 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Und? 

Kommunist 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Ihr Nachbar besitzt keine. Die Regierung beschlagnahmt
beide Kühe und verkauft Ihnen die Milch. Sie stehen stundenlang für die Milch
an. Sie ist sauer. 

Kapitalismus pur 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Sie verkaufen eine und kaufen einen Bullen, um eine
Herde zu züchten. 

EU Bürokratie 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Die EU nimmt ihnen beide ab, tötet eine, melkt die
andere, bezahlt Ihnen eine Entschädigung aus dem Verkaufserlös der Milch und
schüttet diese dann in die Nordsee. 

Amerikanisches Unternehmen 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Sie verkaufen eine und leasen sie zurück. Sie gründen
eine Aktiengesellschaft. Sie zwingen die beiden Kühe, das Vierfache an Milch zu
geben. Sie wundern sich, als eine tot umfällt. Sie geben eine Presseerklärung
heraus, in der Sie erklären, Sie hätten Ihre Kosten um 50% gesenkt. Ihre Aktien
steigen. 

Französisches Unternehmen 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Sie streiken, weil Sie drei Kühe haben wollen. Sie
gehen Mittagessen. Das Leben ist schön. 

Japanisches Unternehmen 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Mittels modernster Gentechnik werden die Tiere auf ein
Zehntel ihrer ursprünglichen Größe gezüchtet und das Zwanzigfache der Milch
geben. 

Deutsches Unternehmen 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Mittels modernster Gentechnik werden die Tiere
"redesigned", so dass sie alle blond sind, eine Menge Bier saufen, Milch von
höchster Qualität geben und 160 km/h laufen können. Leider fordern die Kühe 13
Wochen Urlaub im Jahr. 

Italienisches Unternehmen 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe, aber Sie wissen nicht, wo sie sind. Während Sie sie
suchen, sehen Sie eine schöne Frau. Sie machen Mittagspause. Das Leben ist
schön. 

Russisches Unternehmen 
Sie besitzen zwei Kühe. Sie zählen jedoch fünf. Sie trinken noch mehr Wodka.
Sie zählen erneut und kommen nunmehr auf 42 Kühe. Hoch erfreut zählen Sie
gleich noch mal und jetzt sind es zwölf Kühe. Enttäuscht lassen Sie das Zählen
sein und öffnen die nächste Flasche Wodka. Die Mafia kommt vorbei und nimmt
Ihnen -- wie viele Kühe es auch immer sein mögen -- ab. 

Schweizer Unternehmen 
Sie verfügen über 5.000 Kühe, von denen Ihnen aber keine einzige gehört. Sie
betreuen die Tiere nur für andere. Wenn die Kühe Milch geben, erzählen Sie es
niemandem.


----------



## jogi (20 September 2004)

ist zwar noch ein wenig hin, bis zum Feierabend, aber trotzdem lesenswert:   

Forum auf schwäbisch

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2004)

Ich glaub, die kennen mich

http://www.turboforce3d.com/annoying/index.htm


----------



## zotos (21 September 2004)

Das glaub ich auch!


----------



## Zefix (5 Oktober 2004)

Hier was aus einem Fundus der ulkigen Sachen. Ist zwar ziemlich lang, aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall , viel Spaß beim Lesen


Brennendes Hamstergeschoss

Tatsachenbericht aus der LA Times

"Im Nachhinein gesehen war der große Fehler, das Streichholz anzuzünden.
Aber ich habe nur versucht den Hamster wieder zu kriegen", hat Eric Tomaszewski amüsierten Ärzten in der Abteilung für schwere Verbrennungen im Salt Lake City Hospital erzählt. Tomaszewski und sein homosexueller Lebenspartner Andrew (Kiki) Farnom, waren nach einer Session der intimen Art zur ersten Hilfebehandlung eingeliefert worden, nachdem dabei einiges schief gelaufen war. "Ich habe ein Papprohr in sein Rektum eingeführt und dann Raggot, unseren Hamster, hineinschlüpfen lassen." erklärte er. "Wie gewöhnlich hat Kiki 'Armageddon' gerufen, das Zeichen dafür, dass er genug hatte. Ich habe versucht, Raggot zurückzuholen, aber er wollte nicht wieder raus kommen, also habe ich ein Streichholz angezündet und in das Rohr gespäht, wobei ich gedacht habe das Licht würde ihn anlocken."
Bei einer eilig einberufenen Pressekonferenz, beschrieb ein Sprecher des Krankenhauses was als Nächstes geschah. "Das Streichholz entzündete eine Gasblase im Innern und eine Flamme schoss aus dem Rohr, entzündete Mr. Tomaszewski's Haare fügte seinem Gesicht schwere Verbrennungen zu. Außerdem fingen das Fell und die Schnurrbarthaare des Hamsters Feuer und entzündeten im Gegenzug eine noch größere Gasblase noch weiter innen . Dies schleuderte den Nager nach draußen wie eine Kanonenkugel."

Tomaszewski erlitt Verbrennungen 2. Grades und eine gebrochene Nase durch den Aufschlag des Hamsters, während Farnom Verbrennungen ersten und 2.Grades an Anus und Enddarm erlitt.

Die TOP 11 der beängstigendsten Fakten dieser Geschichte:

11. "Ich habe ein Papprohr in sein Rektum eingeführt." ? Guter Anfang.

10. "Wie gewöhnlich hat Kiki 'Armageddon' gerufen" - Die machen das öfter? (Zumindest haben sie es öfter als einmal getan!).

9. "also habe ich ein Streichholz angezündet und in das Rohr gespäht." Tut mir leid, aber das ist so als würde man mit einem Teleskop in die Hölle schauen. Ich würde eher mit einem Fernglas in die Sonne schauen.

8. Der arme Hamster (der offensichtlich an geringem Selbstwertgefühl leidet)
wird aus dem Arsch des Typen gefeuert wie Rocky das fliegende Eichhörnchen

7. Sich die Nase durch einem Hamster brechen, der aus dem Arsch eines anderen gefeuert wird...ich kann nur raten aber ich vermute, der Hamster war nach seinem Ausflug in Kikis "Tunnel der Liebe" auch nicht mehr taufrisch.

6. Leute, die mit vulkanartigen Sumpfgasblasen in sich rumlaufen.

5. Das ist in Salt Lake City passiert. Was für eine Art von Menschen sind Mormonen? Ich kriege langsam ein ganz neues Bild von der Osmond Familie (A.d. R.: Film "Der einzige Zeuge").

4. "Verbrennungen 1. + 2. Grades an seinem Anus." Macht dass das Jucken und die Unannehmlichkeiten von Hämorrhoiden nicht zu einer willkommenen Erholung? Wie soll man nach so was noch in Ruhe aufs Klogehen? Und der Geruch von einem verbranntem Anus muss in den Top 5 der schlimmsten Gerüche auf Gottes Erde sein.

3. Leute, die sich Kiki nennen, was ganz offensichtlich ein polynesisches Wort ist für "Volldeppen, die sich Nagetiere in den Arsch stopfen."

2. Welches Krankenhaus gibt eine Pressekonferenz für so etwas?

1. Leute, die so etwas tun und es dann auch noch in der Notaufnahme zugeben
getan zu haben. Tut mir leid, aber ich hätte mir irgendein Ammenmärchen ausgedacht von einer umherstreichenden, pyromanischen, Analsex-Horde oder auch Unmenschen, die in mein Haus eingebrochen sind und mich dann mit einem Stück glühender Holzkohle missbraucht haben, bevor ich die Wahrheit zugebe. Nennt mich ruhig altmodisch, aber kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen zum Arzt zu gehen und zu sagen: "Nun Herr Doktor, es war folgendermaßen: Wissen Sie, wir haben diesen Hamster, genannt Raggot, und wir haben ein...?


----------



## Zottel (5 Oktober 2004)

Na ja, vor einigen Jahren gab es einen Artikel im Spiegel, der über eine medizinische Doktorarbeit berichtete, die sich mit Gegenständen im Rektum befaßte. Ein schönes Röntgenbild war dabei, das eine (heile) Glühbirne (E27, normale Größe) im Enddarm zeigte.

Das beste war, was die Patienten den Ärzten erzählten:
Einer hatte einen Apfel im Rektum. Er berichtete, er sei, untenrum unbekleidet, die Leiter zum Dachboden hochgestiegen. Dabei sei er ausgerutscht und die Leiter und Treppe bis zum Keller heruntergesaust, in einer Kiste mit Äpfeln gelandet und durch die Wucht des Aufpralls sei der Apfel eingedrungen...

Ein anderer erschien mit einem Vibrator im Mastdarm, von starker Übelkeit und tagelanger Verstopfung gezeichnet. Auf die Frage, warum er erst jetzt komme, antwortete er, er habe abgewartet, bis die Batterien leer wären, da er sich geschämt habe, mit dem laut summenden Vibrator im Wartezimmer zu sitzen...

Leider habe ich nicht mehr davon behalten.


----------



## Question_mark (5 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
damit Ihr aus dem Rektum Eures Vorgesetzten wieder raus kommt, jetzt mal was appetitlicheres :


> Ein alter Mann hat sein Leben lang jedes Frühjahr Kartoffeln in seinem Garten gepflanzt. Dieses Jahr aber kann er nicht, da sein Enkel im Knast sitzt und den Garten nicht umgraben kann.
> 
> Verzweifelt schreibt er einen Brief in den Knast:
> 
> ...


Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## sps-concept (12 Oktober 2004)

*Schweinetransport auf chinesisch*

..stellt sich nur die Frage ob die gleich drin gewachsen sind damit sie schön rund werden. Rollbraten? ;-)

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Question_mark (16 Oktober 2004)

*VW - Rohbaustandard*

Ähemm,
ich hab hier im Forum soviel vom VW-Rohbaustandard gelesen, jetzt endlich weiss ich , worum es da geht   


> Zubereitung einer Kartoffel bei VW und Toyota
> 
> So bereitet ein Toyota-Mitarbeiter eine Kartoffel zu:
> 
> ...


Ziemlich krass, aber symptomatisch für die allgemeine Lage in diesem, unserem Lande.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Balou (20 Oktober 2004)

Moin


```
Erfahrung kann auch das sein, 
was man 30 Jahre lang verkehrt gemacht hat
```

MfG Balou


----------



## Znarf (21 Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Das haben wir von unserem Steuerberater bekommen:


```
Steuererleichterung in der Praxis


Lassen Sie uns die geplanten Steuererleichterungen einmal in Worte fassen,
die jeder verstehen kann.


Es waren einmal 10  Männer, die jeden Tag miteinander zum Essen gingen und
die Rechnung für  alle zusammen betrug jeden Tag genau 100,00 Euro.


Die Gäste zahlten ihre Rechnung wie wir unsere Steuern und das sah so  aus:

Vier Gäste (die Ärmsten) zahlten nichts.
Der Fünfte zahlte 1  Euro.
Der Sechste 3  Euro.
Der Siebte 7 Euro.
Der Achte 12 Euro.
Der Neunte 18 Euro.
Der Zehnte (der Reichste) zahlte 59 Euro.

Das ging eine ganze Zeitlang gut.

Jeden Tag kamen sie zum Essen und alle waren zufrieden.

Bis der Wirt Unruhe in das Arrangement brachte in dem er vorschlug, den
Preis für das Essen um 20 Euro zu reduzieren. "Weil Sie alle so gute Gäste
sind!" Wie nett von ihm!
Jetzt kostete das Essen für die 10 nur noch 80 Euro, aber die Gruppe
wollte unbedingt beibehalten so zu bezahlen, wie wir besteuert werden.
  
Dabei änderte sich für die ersten vier nichts, sie aßen weiterhin kostenlos.

Wie sah es aber mit den restlichen sechs aus?

Wie konnten sie die 20 Euro Ersparnis so aufteilen, dass jeder etwas davon
hatte?

Die sechs stellten schnell fest, daß 20 Euro geteilt durch sechs Zahler
3,33 Euro ergibt.

Aber wenn sie das von den einzelnen Teilen abziehen würden, bekämen der
fünfte und der sechste Gast noch Geld dafür, dass sie überhaupt zum Essen
gehen.

Also schlug der Wirt den Gästen vor, dass jeder ungefähr prozentual so
viel weniger zahlen sollte wie er insgesamt beisteuere. Er setzte sich
also hin und begann das für seine Gäste auszurechnen.



Heraus kam folgendes:

Der Fünfte Gast,  ebenso wie die ersten vier, zahlte ab sofort nichts mehr
(100%  Ersparnis).
Der Sechste zahlte 2 Euro statt 3 Euro (33% Ersparnis).
Der  Siebte zahlte 5 statt 7 Euro (28% Ersparnis).
Der Achte zahlte 9 statt 12  Euro (25% Ersparnis).
Der Neunte zahlte 14 statt 18 Euro (22%  Ersparnis).
Und der Zehnte (der Reichste) zahlte 49 statt 59 Euro (16%  Ersparnis).
Jeder der sechs kam günstiger weg als vorher und die ersten vier aßen
immer noch kostenlos.



Aber als sie vor der Wirtschaft noch mal nachrechneten,   
war das alles doch nicht so ideal wie sie dachten.
"Ich hab' nur 1 Euro von den 20 Euro bekommen!" sagte der sechste Gast und
zeigte auf den zehnten Gast, den Reichen. "Aber er kriegt 10  Euro!"
"Stimmt!" rief der Fünfte. "Ich hab' nur 1 Euro gespart und er spart sich
zehnmal so viel wie ich."
"Wie wahr!!" rief der Siebte. "Warum kriegt er 10 Euro zurück und ich nur
2? Alles kriegen mal wieder die Reichen!"
"Moment mal," riefen da die ersten vier aus einem Munde. "Wir haben
überhaupt nichts bekommen. Das System beutet die Ärmsten aus!!"

Und wie aus heiterem Himmel gingen die neun gemeinsam auf den Zehnten los
und verprügelten ihn.


Am nächsten Abend tauchte der zehnte Gast nicht zum Essen auf.

Also setzten die übrigen 9 sich zusammen und aßen ohne ihn.

Aber als es an der Zeit war die Rechnung zu bezahlen, stellten sie etwas
Außerordentliches fest:

Alle zusammen hatten nicht genügend Geld um auch nur die Hälfte der
Rechnung bezahlen zu können!
Und wenn sie nicht verhungert sind, wundern sie sich noch heute.


Und so, liebe Kinder, funktioniert unser Steuersystem.    

Die Menschen, die hier die höchsten Steuern zahlen, haben die größten
Vorteile einer Steuererleichterung.

Wenn sie aber zu viel zahlen müssen oder man auf sie einschlägt,   
kann es passieren, dass sie einfach nicht mehr am Tisch erscheinen.

In der Schweiz und in der Karibik gibt es auch ganz tolle Restaurants.





David R. Kamerschen,  Ph.D
Ausgezeichneter Professor der Ökonomie
536 Brooks Hall
University  of Georgia
```

Gruß

Znarf


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2004)

@Znarf

So, die Geschichte lern ich auswendig, wirklich fantastisch erklärt.


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2004)

Eine junge Autofahrerin war etwas spät auf ihrem Arbeitsweg und fuhr nur 
10 km/h zu schnell. 
Als sie unter einer Brücke durchfuhr hatte sie, das Unglück, von einem 
Bullen mit einer Radarpistole erwischt zu werden. 
Der Bulle winkte sie herüber und mit dem klassischen, selbstgefälligen 
Grinsen - welches wir alle so sehr schätzen - fragte er sie: 
"Wohin so schnell, junges Fräulein?" 
Sie antwortete: "Zur Arbeit. Ich bin spät dran!" 
"So, so" sagte er "und was arbeiten Sie?" 
"Ich bin Afterstreckerin!", antwortete Sie. 
"Af..Afterstreckerin?" stotterte er. "Und was genau macht eine 
Afterstreckerin?" 
"Also", fing sie an, "zunächst führe ich einen Finger ein, dann langsam 
einen zweiten, einen dritten, vierten, dann die ganze Hand. 
Ich arbeite dann von Seite zu Seite, bis ich beide Hände reinkriege und 
dann allmählich strecke ich, bis es ungefähr zwei Meter groß ist." 
Darauf der Polizist: "Und was zum Teufel macht man mit einem ca. zwei 
Meter großen Arschloch, bitteschön? 
Höflich antwortete sie: "Man gibt ihm eine Radarpistole und stellt es 
unter eine Brücke!" 
Verwaltungsstrafe: 95,- Euro 
Gerichtsstrafe: 145,- Euro 
Das Gesicht des Bullen: UNBEZAHLBAR !!!!! 
Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht kaufen...für alles andere gibt's 
EUROCARD


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 November 2004)

*"Boah ey, Wuppertal!"*

Kalle aus Essen kommt das erste Mal nach Wuppertal und sieht die Schwebebahn: "Boah ey, fliegende Busse! Geile Stadt! Hier bleib ich!" Gesagt, getan. Als erstes braucht er eine Bude. Also geht er zu einer Zeitung, gibt eine Annonce auf, am nächsten Tag bekommt er ein Angebot: 100qm, total billig. "Boah ey, Wuppertal! Fliegende Busse, billige Wohnungen. Jetzt noch n Job." Er geht wieder zur Zeitung, gibt eine Annonce auf. Am nächsten Tag bekommt er einen Job, wenig Arbeit, viel Geld. "Boah ey, Wuppertal! Fliegende Busse, billige Wohnungen, tolle Jobs. Jetzt nur noch ne Freundin." Gesagt, getan. Wieder zur Zeitung, Anzeigenannahme: "Ey, ich möcht gern ne Bekanntschaftsanzeige aufgeben um eine Frau kennen zu lernen." - "Ja, gerne, einspaltig oder zweispaltig?" - "Boah ey, Wuppertal!"


----------



## kpeter (5 November 2004)

Die Hühnchen-Schleuder 
In einer Ausgabe des amerikanischen "Meat & Poultry"-Magazins zitierte ein
Redakteur einen Artikel aus "Feathers", dem Veroeffentlichungsorgan der
Californischen Gefluegelindustriegesellschaft, die folgende Geschichte:

Die amerikanische Luftfahrtbehoerde FAA (Federal Aviation Administration)
besitzt ein auf der Welt einmaliges Geraet zum Testen der Bestaendigkeit
von Flugzeug-Windschutzscheiben. Bei dem Geraet handelt es sich um eine
Art Katapult, welches ein totes Huhn, mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die in
etwa der eines fliegenden Flugzeugs entspricht, gegen die zu untersuchende
Windschutzscheibe schiesst. Die Theorie dahinter ist, dass die
Flugzeug-Windschutzscheibe, wenn sie dem Aufprall dieses Huehnches
standhalt, auch einen Zusammenprall mit einem echten Vogel waehrend des
Fluges unbeschadet uebersteht. Britische Ingenieure waren sehr
interessiert an diesem Verfahren und wollten damit die Windschutzscheibe
einer neu entwickelten Hochgeschwindigkeits-Lokomotive testen.

Sie liehen sich die FAA-Huehnchen-Schleuder aus, luden sie mit einem
Huehnchen und feuerten. Das ballistische Huehnchen zerschmetterte die
Windschutzscheibe, durchschlug den Fahrersitz, zerstoerte eine
Instrumententafel und blieb schliesslich in der Rueckwand der
Fahrerkabine stecken. 

Die Briten waren zutiefst erschuettert und baten die FAA die
Testanordnung zu uberprufen, ob sie auch alles korrekt ausgefuehrt
hatten.

Die FAA-Ingenieure uberprueften alles sorgfaeltig und gaben den
britischen Ingenieuren die folgende Empfehlung: 
"Benutzen Sie ein aufgetautes Huehnchen!"


----------



## kpeter (5 November 2004)

was ist hier falsch


----------



## kpeter (5 November 2004)

Und hier noch was schönes zum schluss

Halte Dir jeden Tag 30 min für deine Sorgen frei -
und in dieser Zeit mache ein Nickerchen !


----------



## Zefix (5 November 2004)

Zwei Schwule stellen fest, dass in ihrer Beziehung die Erotik fehlt. Sie wollen mal etwas Neues ausprobieren, und begeben sich deshalb zu einem oertlichen Bordell. Auf dem Weg dorthin sehen sie einen total besoffenen Penner liegen. Sie beschliessen den zu voegeln, denn schliesslich ist das mal was Neues. Nachdem sie fertig sind legen sie dem Penner einen Zwanziger hin. Der wacht am naechsten Morgen auf, findet den Zwanziger, freut sich darueber (obwohl er nicht weiss wo der herkommt) und kauft sich einen Kasten Warsteiner. Am Abend ist er wieder total zu, und die Schwulen kommen wieder vorbei... Dieses Spiel wiederholt sich 2 Wochen lang. Der Verkaeufer im Getraenkehandel kennt den Penner schon. Eines Tages fragt er den Penner :"Na, wieder einen Kasten Warsteiner ????". Darauf der Penner: "Neeee,lieber nicht,DAVON TUT MIR IMMER DER ARSCH SO WEH !!!!"


----------



## Zefix (5 November 2004)

Zwei Schwule spielen Tennis. Nach einer geraumen Zeit sagt der Eine: "Du hast ja nen Ständer!" "Na, du spielst ja auch wie ein Arsch!" 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Mami", heult Evchen, "Klausi hat mich im Bad vollgespritzt!"

"Spritz doch einfach zurück."

"Kann nicht, Mami. Ich bin doch ein Mädchen." 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein alter Italiener bat seinen Priester, ihm die Beichte abzunehmen.
"Vater, während des 2. Weltkrieges klopfte eine Frau an meine Tür und bat mich, sie auf meinem Dachboden vor den Deutschen zu verstecken."
Der Priester sagte: "Das war wundervoll von Dir und Du brauchst dafür nicht zu beichten." 
"Ja, es ist halt so, Vater, ich war schwach und verlangte von Ihr, sich mit Sex erkenntlich zu zeigen." 
"Oh, ihr wart beide in großer Gefahr und hättet beide schrecklich leiden müssen, wenn die Deutschen sie gefunden hätten. Gott, in seiner Weisheit und seiner Rücksicht wird Gut und Schlecht abwägen und gnädig urteilen. Es sei dir vegeben."
"Danke, Vater. Das erleichtert mich wirklich sehr. Ich habe nur noch eine Frage: Soll ich ihr sagen, dass der Krieg vorbei ist?"


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Peter besucht Robert, seinen Arbeitskollegen, der letzte Woche vom Dach gefallen war und nun von der Hüfte abwärts im Gips steckt. Nur die Füße schauen unten raus. "Ich frier so", jammert Robert, "geh doch bitte rauf ins Schlafzimmer und hol mir meine Hausschuhe." Peter geht hinauf und trifft oben auf Roberts wunderschöne 25-jährige Zwillingstöchter. "Hallo Mädels",sagt er, "euer Vater hat mich raufgeschickt, damit ich Euch beide mal richtig durchpoppe!" "Lüge! Unverschämtheit!", kreischen die beiden Mädels. "Na gut", sagt Peter, "wenn ihr's nicht glaubt." Er ruft die Stiege hinunter: "Beide!?". Und Robert schreit zurück: "Natürlich beide!!"


----------



## Zefix (5 November 2004)

Samstagmorgens. Der Vater hat unheimlich Lust, seine Frau zu vernaschen, aber was soll in der Zeit mit dem 5-jährigen Sohn passieren? 
Kurzerhand schickt er ihn auf den Balkon: "Schau mal was so los ist, und erzähle es uns". 
Vati ist mit Mutti schon schwer am Jockeln als die Stimme des Kleinen vom Balkon tönt: 
"Schmidts haben sich ein neues Auto gekauft, einen Golf!" 
Der Vater keucht: "Super, beobachte weiter". 
2 Minuten später, vom Balkon: "Meiers bekommen gerade Besuch aus Frankfurt". 
Der Vater keucht wieder: "Ok, beobachte weiter". 
Weitere 3 Minuten später: "Müllers bumsen gerade." 
Der Vater springt erschrocken von der Mutter: "Wie kommst Du denn darauf?" 
"Sie haben ihren Sohn auf den Balkon geschickt".


----------



## plc_tippser (5 November 2004)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum die Nachbarn immer so hämisch grinsen  

anonym


----------



## Question_mark (5 November 2004)

Hallo pt,


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum die Nachbarn immer so hämisch grinsen


also entweder Du hast einen fünfjährigen Sohn oder einen neuen Golf    
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## zotos (7 November 2004)

*Du wirst angerufen …*

...und von Werbeleuten/Umfragespaten belaestigt?
Kein Problem - hier ist ein Ablaufdiagramm, das dir hilft den Spiess umzudrehen…


----------



## Markus (8 November 2004)

hier ein paar schöne zitate:

'Very funny, Scotty. Now beam down my clothes.' -...


Perl - The only language that looks the same before and after RSA encryption.


Die drei Feinde des Programmierers: Sonne, Frischluft und dieses schreckliche Gebrüll der Vögel.


When I die I want "Hello, world" carved on my headstone.


After you finish the first 90% of a project, you have to finish the other 90%.




Meine Lieblinge:
------------------
Das dreieckige Rad ist gegenüber dem viereckigen ein Fortschritt, weil es pro Umdrehung einmal weniger hoppelt!

Gefährlich wird es, wenn die Dummen fleißig werden ...

Wenn ich sterbe dann begrabt mich mit dem Gesicht nach unten damit die Welt mich am Arsch lecken kann!


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2004)

@Markus

Ja und mit dem Hintern aus der Erde, damit man den als Fahradständer benutzen kann  :lol: .


----------



## Question_mark (20 November 2004)

*Behaviour in dat Innernettt*

Hallo,
bei dem Sch...wetter hat man Langeweile und findet auch schon mal sowas im Net (ich denke aber, viele kenne das schon und beherzigen die guten Ratschläge)    
http://www.leckse.net/profilieren/
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## kpeter (27 November 2004)

Ein Stellvertreter ist ein Mann, der sich jeden Morgen nach unserem Befinden erkundigt und sehr enttäuscht ist , wenn man gut geschlafen hat.


----------



## plc_tippser (17 Dezember 2004)

Diese Fragen über Südafrika wurden auf einer südafrikanischen 
Tourismuswebseite gestellt und vom Webmaster der Seite beantwortet.


F: Wird es eigentlich windig in Südafrika? Ich habe im Fernsehen noch 
nie gesehen, dass es regnet. Wie wachsen dort dann die Pflanzen? (UK)
A: Wir importieren alle Pflanzen voll ausgewachsen und setzten uns dann
um
sie herum und sehen zu, wie sie eingehen.

F: Werde ich in den Straßen Elefanten sehen können? (USA)
A: Hängt davon ab, wie viel Alkohol Sie trinken.

F: Ich möchte von Durban nach Kapstadt laufen - kann ich dafür den 
Eisenbahnschienen folgen? (Schweden)
A: Sicher, es sind ja nur zweitausend Kilometer. Nehmen Sie aber sehr 
viel Wasser mit.

F: Ist es sicher, in den Büschen in Südafrika herumzulaufen? (Schweden)
A: So, es ist also wahr, was man über Schweden sagt?

F: Gibt es ATMs (Geldautomaten) in Südafrika? Können Sie mir eine Liste 
von diesen in Johannesburg, Kapstadt, Knysna und Jeffrey's Bay 
schicken?
(UK)
A: An was ist Ihr letzter Sklave gestorben?

F: Können Sie mir Informationen über Koalabärenrennen in Südafrika 
schicken? (USA)
A: Aus-tra-li-en ist diese große Insel in der Mitte des Pazifiks. 
Af-ri-ka ist der große dreieckige Kontinent südlich von Europa, wo es 
keine... Ach,
vergessen Sie's. Sicher, Koalabärenrennen finden jeden Dienstagabend in
Hillbrow statt. Kommen sie nackt!

F: Welche Richtung ist Norden in Südafrika? (USA)
A: Sehen Sie nach Süden und drehen Sie sich um 90 Grad. Kontaktieren 
Sie uns, wenn Sie hier ankommen, dann können wir Ihnen die restlichen 
Himmelsrichtungen schicken.

F: Kann ich Besteck in Südafrika einführen? (UK)
A: Wieso? Nehmen Sie doch die Finger, genau wie wir.

F: Können Sie mir einen Plan mit den Auftritten der Wiener Sängerknaben 
schicken? (USA)
A: Ös-ter-reich (Austria) ist das klitzekleine Land, das an 
Deutsch-land angrenzt, in dem es... Ach, vergessen Sie 's. Sicher, die 
Wiener Sängerknaben treten jeden Dienstagabend nach den 
Koalabärenrennen in Hillbrow auf. Kommen Sie nackt!

F: Haben Sie Parfum in Südafrika? (Frankreich)
A: Nein, WIR stinken nicht!

F: Ich habe einen neuen Jungbrunnen erfunden. Können Sie mir sagen, wo 
ich den in Südafrika verkaufen kann? (USA)
A: Überall, wo es genug Amerikaner gibt oder in Hillbrow aber kommen Sie
nackt!

F: Können Sie mir die Regionen in Südafrika nennen, wo die weibliche 
Bevölkerung niedriger ist, als die männliche? (Italien)
A: Ja, in Nachtklubs für Schwule.

F: Feiern Sie Weihnachten in Südafrika? (Frankreich)
A: Nur an Weihnachten.

F: Gibt es Killerbienen in Südafrika? (Deutschland)
A: Noch nicht, aber für Sie können wir sie importieren.

F: Werde ich dort Englisch sprecke können? (USA)
A: Ja, aber Sie müssen es erst lernen.

F: Bitte schicken Sie mir eine Liste mit den Ärzten, die ein Serum 
gegen Klapperschlangenbisse herstellen können. (USA)
A: Klapperschlangen gibt es in A-mer-i-ka, wo SIE herkommen. Alle 
südafrikanischen Schlangen sind vollkommen harmlos, können sicher 
gehandhabt werden und eignen sich gut als Haustiere.

F: Gibt es Supermärkte in Kapstadt und gibt es das ganze Jahr über 
Milch?
(Deutschland)
A: Nein, wir sind eine friedliche Zivilisation von veganischen 
Beerensammlern. Milch ist illegal.


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2005)

*Going to work on monday !*

Leider läßt Markus keine WMV durch, also hier als WMA, der Mediaplayer meckert zwar, spielt es aber trotzdem ab. Ansonsten einfach umbenennen in *.wmv  :wink:


----------



## kpeter (28 Januar 2005)

neulich auf der Tolette



Ich saß da ganz allein auf der Toilette und erledigte mein „Geschäft“.
Da hörte ich plötzlich von nebenan:
*‚Hallo, wie geht’s ?*
Gewöhnlich bin ich nicht der Typ, der ein Gespräch auf dem Männerklo 
anfängt und ich weiß nicht, was mir einfiel als ich antwortete:
*‚Es geht super’*
Der andere fragte:
 ‚Was machst du denn ?
Was ist denn das für eine törichte Frage! Zu der Zeit fand ich, dass es ein bisschen zu bizarr war und ich antwortete:
*‚Also, ich glaube, dasselbe wie du…..’*
Jetzt versuchte ich mich zu beeilen, als ich die nächste Frage hörte:
*‚Darf ich zu dir kommen ?’*
OK, diese Frage war ja so merkwürdig. Ich dachte aber nur daran, freundlich zu sein und das Gespräch zu beenden. Deshalb sagte ich nur:
*‚Nein, ich bin wirklich im Moment sehr beschäftigt. *
Und dann hörte ich ihn sagen:
Du, hör mal, ich rufe Dich später noch mal an. 
Irgend ein Idiot sitzt nebenan und antwortet 	immer auf meine Fragen.’


schönes wochenende an alle

_ps.: viel spass bei denn hausaufgaben ihr schülerchen  :roll: _


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

soeben gefunden:

In Schottland ist eine kleines, zweimotoriges Flugzeug ueber einem Friedhof abgestuerzt. Am naechstem Tag steht in der Zeitung: GRAUENHAFTES UNGLUECK. SCHON 120 TOTE GEBORGEN! 

Fußballspiel in einem schottischen Dorf. Zur Seitenwahl wirft der Schiedsrichter eine Münze in die Luft. 
Es gab 2000 Verletzte.  

Die schottische Nationalmannschaft hat ein Spiel gewonnen. 
Der Trainer kommt in die Kabine und sagt: "Jungs, ihr wart großartig. Ihr habt euch eine Erfrischung redlich verdient. Los, John, mach das Fenster auf!"


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Februar 2005)

http://community-2.webtv.net/Babajani1/MurphysLaw/


----------



## RolfB (4 Februar 2005)

cool    

LOL

Rolf


----------



## RMA (5 Februar 2005)

Hab mich auch gewundert! :lol:


----------



## plc_tippser (6 Februar 2005)

RolfB schrieb:
			
		

> cool
> 
> LOL
> 
> Rolf



 was ist, habe ich Olpe falsch geschrieben?

pt


----------



## Berndte (7 Februar 2005)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> http://community-2.webtv.net/Babajani1/MurphysLaw/



das letzte Bild ist ja wohl eindeutig ein (schlecht gemachter) Fake 

Gruss Bernd


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Februar 2005)

Berndte schrieb:
			
		

> plc_tippser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neh, neh neh. Das ist voll authentisch. Das die Autos, Boote, Personen und der kleine LKW wieder genauso da stehen wie vorher, ist reiner Zufall. Ganz, ganz sicher.


----------



## Zefix (14 Februar 2005)

Da hier ab und zu auch Frauen "Arbeiten"  :lol:   :lol:  :


----------



## Zefix (14 Februar 2005)

Und noch was für die Mittagspause  :lol:   :lol: :


> Beschreibung des Herstellers:
> 
> "Die perfekte Verschmelzung mit dem Computer.
> 
> ...


http://www.coolsells.de/detail_polarshop.php4?artikel=5117&partnerid=


----------



## smoe (16 Februar 2005)

*Was für die Pinwand*

Ausdrucken und an die Pinwand heften.


----------



## mikel (17 Februar 2005)

*Bildschirmreiniger*

Für alle, die ihren Bildschirm auch mal von Innen reinigen wollen.


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2005)

*Umstieg von Freundin 7.0 auf Gattin 1.0*

------ Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Voriges Jahr bin ich von der Version 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0'
umgestiegen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Programm einen
unerwarteten Sohn-Prozess gestartet hat und sehr viel Platz und wichtige
Ressourcen belegt. In der Produktanweisung wird ein solches Phänomen nicht
erwähnt.

Außerdem installiert sich 'Gattin 1.0' in allen anderen Programmen von
selbst und startet in allen Systemen automatisch, wodurch alle
Aktivitäten der übrigen Systeme gestoppt werden.

Die Anwendungen 'Nighttclub 10.3', 'Umtrunk 2.5' und 'Fußballsonntag 5.0'
funktionieren nicht mehr, und das System stürzt bei jedem Start ab.

Leider kann ich 'Gattin 1.0' auch nicht minimieren, während ich meine
bevorzugten Anwendungen benutzen möchte. Ich überlege ernsthaft, zum
Programm 'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen, aber bei Ausführen der
Uninstall-Funktion von 'Gattin 1.0' erhalte ich stets die Aufforderung,
zuerst das Programm 'Scheidung 1.0' auszuführen. Dieses Programm ist mir
aber viel zu
teuer.

Können Sie mir helfen?

--------------------------------------------------------
Antwort:

Lieber User, das ist ein sehr häufiger Beschwerdegrund bei den Usern.
In den meisten Fällen liegt die Ursache aber bei einem grundlegenden
Verständnisfehler. Viele User steigen von 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0'
um, weil sie Zweiteres zur Gruppe der "Spiele & Anwendungen" zählen.

'Gattin 1.0' ist aber ein BETRIEBSSYSTEM und wurde entwickelt, um alle
anderen Funktionen zu kontrollieren. Es ist unmöglich, von 'Gattin 1.0'
wieder auf 'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen.

Bei der Installation von 'Gattin 1.0' werden versteckte Dateien
installiert, die ein Re-Load von 'Freundin 7.0' unmöglich machen. Es ist
nicht möglich, diese versteckten Dateien zu deinstallieren, zu löschen, zu
verschieben oder zu vernichten. Einige User probierten die Installation
von 'Freundin 8.0' oder 'Gattin 2.0' gekoppelt mit 'Scheidung 1.0', aber
am Ende hatten sie mehr Probleme als vorher.

Lesen Sie dazu in Ihrer Gebrauchsanweisung die Kapitel "Warnungen",
Alimentezahlungen - fortlaufende Wartungskosten von Kindern ab Version
1.0".

Ich empfehle Ihnen daher, bei 'Gattin 1.0' zu bleiben und das Beste
Daraus zu machen.

Ich habe selber 'Gattin 1.0' vor Jahren installiert und halte mich
strikt an die Gebrauchsanweisung, vor allem in Bezug auf das Kapitel
"Gesellschaftsfehler". Sie sollten die Verantwortung für alle Fehler
und Probleme übernehmen, unabhängig davon, ob Sie schuld sind oder nicht.

Die beste Lösung ist das häufige Ausführen des Befehls:
C:\UM_ENTSCHULDIGUNG_BITTEN.exe.

Vermeiden Sie den Gebrauch der "ESC" Taste, da Sie öfter
UM_ENTSCHULDIGUNG_BITTEN einschalten müssten, damit 'Gattin 1.0'
Wieder normal funktioniert.

Das System funktioniert solange einwandfrei, wie sie für die
"Gesellschaftsfehler" uneingeschränkt haften. Alles in allem ist
'Gattin 1.0' ein sehr interessantes Programm - trotz der unverhältnismäßig
hohen Betriebskosten.
Bedenken Sie auch die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Software zu installieren, um
die Leistungsfähigkeit von 'Gattin 1.0' zu steigern.
Ich empfehle Ihnen: 'Pralinen 2.1' und 'Blumen 5.0' in Deutsch.

Viel Glück!

Ihr Technischer Dienst

PS: Installieren Sie niemals 'Sekretärin im Minirock 3.3' ! Dieses
Programm verträgt sich nicht mit Gattin 1.0 und könnte einen nicht
wiedergutzumachenden Schaden im Betriebssystem verursachen.


----------



## Ralle (8 März 2005)

*Einfach überflüssige Warnhinweise*

Einfach überflüssige Warnhinweise 


In Gebrauchsanweisungen und auf Produktverpackungen stehen meist eine Vielzahl nützlicher Hinweise - dass man seinen Föhn nicht im eingeschalteten Zustand in die Badewanne tunken soll beispielsweise oder dass man vor dem Öffnen der Geräterückwand den Netzstecker ziehen soll. Befolgt man all diese Hinweise, vermeidet man eine unsachgemäße Behandlung des Produktes und hat viel länger Freude dran. Eine nützliche Sache also. Aber Hand auf's Herz - wären folgende Warnhinweise wirklich nötig gewesen?


*Ein Kettensägenhersteller aus Schweden emfiehlt:*

'Nicht versuchen, die Kette mit der Hand anzuhalten!'


*Hinweis auf einem Feuerlöscher:*

'Inhalt nicht entflambar!'


*Ein amerikanischer Tamponhersteller erinnert seine Kundinnen in der Gebrauchsanweisung:*

Letzter Schritt: Ziehen Sie nach dem Einführen des Tampons Ihren Schlüpfer wieder hoch.


*Die Schachtel eines Fotoapparates belehrt:*

'Funktioniert nur mit eingelegten Film'


*Der Bügeleisenhersteller ROWENTA warnt per Aufkleber:*

'Kleidung nicht am Körper bügeln!'


*Ein Rückspiegelhersteller mahnt:*

'Daran denken: Was im Rückspiegel erscheint, befindet sich hinter ihnen' 


*Ein Warnhinweis auf einer Schachtel Streichhölzer:*

Warnung! Der Inhalt dieser Schachtel könnte in Brand geraten!


*Ein Haarfärbemittelhersteller mahnt:*

Produkt nicht zum Verzieren von Speiseeis verwenden!


*Ein deutscher Hersteller von Tischventilatoren warnt in der Gebrauchsanweisung:*

Gerät nicht in Wasser oder andere Flüßigkeiten tauchen.


*Gebrauchsanweisung auf der Peanuts-Tüte einer US-Fluggesellschaft:*

1. Päckchen aufreißen.
2. Nüsse verzehren!'


*Ein brit. Hustensaft für Kleinkinder:*

'Nach Genuß nicht ans Steuer setzen und Alkohol meiden!


*Gebrauchshinweis eines Seifenfabrikanten:*

'Wie gewöhnliche Seife benutzen'


*Auf einer Dose Pfefferspray:*

«Inhalt nicht ins eigene Gesicht spühen»


*Hinweis auf einer Flasche Mineralwasser von Sainsburys:*

«Für Vegetarier geeignet.»


*Ratschlag auf einem faltbaren Kinderwagen:*

«Kind vor dem Zusammenklappen entfernen.»

[Quelle: M-LAW - Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch]


*Warnung eines amerikanischen Herstellers von Klobürsten:*

«Nicht zur Körperhygiene benutzen»

[Quelle: M-LAW - Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch]


*Warnhinweis an einer Tischlerfräse:*

«Nicht als Instrument zum Zähne bohren gedacht»

[Quelle: M-LAW - Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch]


*Aufdruck auf einer Packung Fischhaken:*

«Herunterschlucken schädlich»

[Quelle: M-LAW - Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch]


*Warnhinweis auf einem Kinderroller:*

«Dieses Produkt bewegt sich, wenn es benutzt wird.»

[Quelle: M-LAW - Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch]


*Ein Hersteller von Fieberthermometern empfiehlt:*

«Wenn dieses Thermometer rektal eingesetzt wird, sollte anschließend keine Messung im Mund durchgeführt werden.»

[Quelle: M-LAW - Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch]


*Ratschlag eines Produzenten von Haushaltsgeräten:*

«Erlauben Sie Kindern nie, in der Spülmaschine zu spielen»

[Quelle: M-LAW - Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch]


*Ein an einer Kloschüssel angebrachtes Schild warnt:*

«Abziehwasser nicht zum Trinken geeignet»

[Quelle: M-LAW - Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch]


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 März 2005)

Frau Meiers Geschirrspüler war kaputt. Deshalb rief sie den Servicemann, der sich für nächsten Tag vormittag ankündigte. Da sie zu dieser Zeit aber einen wichtigen Termin hatte, den sie nicht verschieben konnte, sagte sie ihm: "Ich lasse den Schlüssel unter der Türmatte. Reparieren Sie den Geschirrspüler und lassen Sie die Rechnung am Küchentisch. Übrigens brauchen Sie keine Angst vor meinem Hund zu haben, der tut Ihnen nichts. Aber auf keinen Fall, unter keinen Umständen dürfen Sie mit dem Papagei sprechen!" Als der Servicemann am nächsten Tag ankam, war alles wie angekündigt, und tatsächlich war der Hund der größte und furchterregenste, den er je gesehen hatte, doch er war ganz friedlich und beobachtete ihn ganz ruhig bei seiner Arbeit. Der Papagei hingegen bewarf ihn mit Nüssen, schrie, schimpfte und bedachte ihn ununterbrochen mit den übelsten Ausdrücken. Schließlich konnte sich der Techniker nicht mehr zurückhalten und er schrie: "Halts Maul, Du blöder, hässlicher Vogel!" Worauf der Papagei antwortete: "Fass, Pluto!" WARUM KÖNNEN MÄNNER AUCH NIE AUF FRAUEN HÖREN?! . und die Moral aus der Geschichte: ........... GEHORCHE DEN FRAUEN, AUCH WENN SIE EINEN VOGEL HABEN!!!


Andererseits: Traut ihnen nicht, sie quasseln oftmals rätselhaftes, nicht nachvollziebares Zeug.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## mertens2 (6 April 2005)

*kein joke, wahre bgebenheit...*

jetzt mal eine wahre begebenheit am ende einer betriebnahme:

der bediener musste mit einem taster einen verschliessvorgang starten, so 2-3mal am tag. Eine Heizeinheit heizte dann auf, nach ca . 30s war das dingen heiss und konnte einen folienschlauch verschweissen. das dauerte dem bediener zu lange. Originalgespräch:

Bediener: Ich kann doch hier nicht so lange rumstehen, die Heizeinheit muss 30s bevor ich den knopf drücke starten, bitte programmieren Sie das um.
Ich: Ich weiss ja nicht wann Sie den Knopf drücken, also kann ich doch nicht 30s vorher irgendwas starten.
Bediener: Das ist ja wieder typisch mit dem Computerzeuch, kostet viel geld, aber ganz einfache sachen soll es nicht können. Da rufen Sie doch mal bei siemens an, die wissen wie das geht.
UFF

Ich weiss nicht was passiert wäre, wenn ich wirklich bei der Simatic Hotline angerufen hätte, wahrscheinlich hätte man mir gesagt, ich müsse ein Hotfix installieren ;-) oder Hellsehen 3.0 Service Pack 2


----------



## zotos (7 April 2005)

Das Problem kenne ich und habe auch schon nach einer Glaskugel mit Profibus-Anschluss gesucht


----------



## Maxl (7 April 2005)

Der Bauer schickt den Knecht am Morgen raus aufs Feld und sagt zu ihm
"Um 11 Uhr gibt es Mittagessen, da musst Du wieder da sein!"

Der Knecht antwortet: "Aber ich habe doch keine Uhr, wie soll ich da wissen, wann es 11 Uhr ist?"

Darauf der Bauer: "Stell Dich nicht so an! Die Glocken der Kirche unten im Ort läuten doch um 12 Uhr! Und eine Stunde davor gehst Du einfach nach Hause!"


----------



## Emmpunkt (21 April 2005)

Wir haben heute versucht eine neue Maschine in Betrieb zu nehmen, war das reinste Chaos!
Aber das beste war die Fehlermeldung:

"Störung
 Bitte die ACK-Taste drücken, evtl. mehrmals"

Und das von einer renomierte Firma :shock: 
(Den Namen nenn ich vorsichtshalber mal nicht)

Gruss M.


----------



## DEGO (26 April 2005)

Hacker des Jahres 
http://holy.noris-hosting.de/modules/news/article.php?storyid=184 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

@DEGO
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3063


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

ups,sorry


----------



## bitchchecker (9 Mai 2005)

Schröder muß zu einem wichtigen Termin und weist seinen Fahrer an, auf die Tube zu drücken. Unterwegs läuft ein Schwein über die Strasse, der Fahrer schafft es nicht mehr rechtzeitig zu bremsen und überfährt das Tier.

Fahrer:
"Was machen wir jetzt?"

Schröder:
"Der Bauer wohnt glaube ich
direkt da vorne. Gehen sie hin und bezahlen sie das Tier. Aber beeilen sie sich."

Als der Fahrer endlich nach einer halben Stunde mit Würsten umhängt und einer Flasche Wein in der Hand zurückkommt fragt Schröder:
"Warum hat das solange gedauert und wofür ist das ganze Zeug da?"

Darauf der Fahrer:
"Naja, ich bin zu dem Bauern gekommen, habe gesagt ich wäre der Fahrer vom Bundeskanzler und ich hab das Schwein überfahren......"


_________________________
<pong> ich liebe euch doch alle !


----------



## Ralle (10 Juni 2005)

Der neue Pfarrer war so nervös, dass er bei der 1. Messe
fast nicht sprechen konnte. So fragte er den Bischof nach
Rat. Dieser sagte, daß er vor der ersten Messe zwei
Tröpfchen Tequilla in ein Glas Wasser gebe und
wenn er dieses zu sich nehme, sei er nicht mehr nervös.
Nachdem der Pfarrer das getan hatte, ginge es ihm so gut,
dass er sogar bei einem Sturmes die Ruhe nicht verloren
hätte. Als der Pfarrer später in die Sakristei zurückkehrte,
fand er dort einen Zettel vom Bischof vor:


Geschätzter Pfarrer!

Ich gebe Ihnen einige Anmerkungen zu Ihrer ersten Messe
und hoffe, dass sich diese Angelegenheiten in der
nächsten Messe nicht wiederholen werden:

- Es ist nicht nötig Zitronen an den Kelchrand zu stecken.
- Der Kasten neben dem Altar ist der Beichtstuhl und
  nicht das W.C.
- Die Gebote sind derer 10 und nicht "ca. 12".
- Die Anzahl der Apostel waren 12 und nicht "7 oder so".
- Keiner der Apostel war ein Zwerg und auch keiner hatte
  eine Zipfelmütze an
- Jesus und die Apostel benennen wir nicht mit 'J.C. & the
  Gang'
- David besiegt Goliath mit einem Stein durch die
  Steinschleuder - er fixte ihn nicht zu Tode.
- Wir benennen Judas nicht mit 'Hurensohn' und der Papst
  ist nicht 'ElPadrino'
- Bin Laden hat nichts mit dem Tod von Jesus zu tun.
- Das Weihwasser ist zum Segnen da und nicht um den
  Nacken zu erfrischen;
- Weshalb Sie den Messwein in einem Zug leer
  getrunken, dann Salz geleckt und anschließend in die
  Zitrone gebissen haben, ist mir auch unklar!
- Niemals sollten Sie beten, indem Sie sich auf die Stufen
  vor dem Altar setzen und den Fuß auf die
  Bibel legen.
- Die Hostie dient nicht als Apperetif zum Wein, sondern
  ist für die Gläubigen gedacht.
- Bitte nehmen Sie den Satz: 'Brechet das Brot, und
  verteilt es unter den Armen' nicht wörtlich; es war nicht
  nötig, sich zu übergeben um die Schweinerei dann noch
  unter den Achselhöhlen zu verteilen
- Mit dem Begriff: 'Es folgte ihm einen lange Dürre' war
  auch nicht die Primarlehrerin gemeint.
- Noah baute die Arche und besaß kein Offshore-Boat.
- Moses teile das Meer auch nicht mit einer "Meer-weg-
  Flasche"
- Abraham war auch nicht der Vater der Schlümpfe.
- Die Aufforderung zum Tanz ist nicht schlecht, aber eine
  Polonaise durchs Kirchenschiff: Nein!
- Die Tussi mit den kleinen Möpsen war die Jungfrau
  Maria; stützen Sie sich nicht mehr auf der Statue
  auf, noch weniger müssen Sie sie umarmen und bitte auch
  nicht küssen.
- Bezeichnen Sie Ihre Haushälterin bitte nicht öffentlich
  als "kleine Fickmaus".
- Der Freak im Kirchenschiff ist übrigens Jesus, er hängt
  da auch nicht rum, sondern ist ans Kreuz genagelt.
- Und seine letzten Worte waren nicht "Mehr Nägel - ich
  rutsche..."
- Jener in der Ecke des Chores, welchen Sie als schwule
  Sau, ja sogar als Transvestit mit Rock benannten,
  das war übrigens ich.

Das nächste Mal geben Sie bitte einige Tröpfchen
Tequilla ins Wasser und nicht umgekehrt.

Herzlichst
Ihr Bischof


----------



## zotos (11 Juni 2005)

Zwei Nonnen, Schwester Logica (SL) und Schwester Mathematica (SM), befinden sich auf dem Heimweg zu ihrem Kloster. 

SM: Hast Du bemerkt, dass uns ein Mann seit 38 1/2 Minuten folgt? Ich frage mich, was er wohl will. 

SL: Das ist doch logisch - er will uns vergewaltigen. 

SM: Oh weh! Bei dieser Geschwindigkeit und Entfernung wird er uns in spätestens 15 Minuten eingeholt haben. Was sollen wir tun? 

SL: Das einzig Logische: schneller laufen. 

SM: Es funktioniert nicht. 

SL: Natürlich funktioniert es nicht. Der Mann tat ebenfalls das einzig Logische: Er läuft ebenfalls schneller. 

SM: Was sollen wir also tun? Bei dieser Geschwindigkeit wird er uns in einer Minute einholen. 

SL: Das einzig Logische: Wir trennen uns. Du gehst diesen Weg und ich jenen. Er kann uns nicht beiden folgen. 

Der Mann folgte Schwester Logica. 

Schwester Mathematica erreicht das Kloster und ist beunruhigt wegen Schwester Logica. 

Endlich kommt Schwester Logica. 

SM: Schwester Logica! Gott sei Dank bist du hier! Sag mir, was geschehen ist! 

SL: Das einzig Logische: Der Mann konnte uns nicht beiden folgen, also folgte er mir. 

SM: Ja, ja! Aber was passierte dann ? 

SL: Das einzig Logische: Ich begann, so schnell zu laufen wie ich konnte. 

SM: Und dann? 

SL: Ist doch logisch. Er begann auch so schnell zu laufen wie der konnte. 

SM: Ja und dann? 

Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Der Mann holte mich ein. 

SM: Du Arme, was hast Du dann getan? 

SL: Das einzig Logische: Ich hob meinen Rock hoch. 

SM: Oh! Schwester! Was tat der Mann da? 

SL: Das einzig Logische: Er liess seine Hose herunter. 

SM: Oh nein! Und? Was geschah dann ? 

SL: Ist es nicht logisch, Schwester? Eine Nonne mit gekürzten Röcken kann schneller laufen als ein Mann mit heruntergelassenen Hosen! 

Ihr Alle, die Ihr gedacht habt, hier würde nun eine schmutzige Geschichte folgen, betet zwei Ave Maria!


----------



## SinusQuadrat (12 Juni 2005)

*The Evolution of a Programmer*

The Evolution of a Programmer

*High School/Jr.High*

```
10 PRINT "HELLO WORLD"
20 END
```

*First year in College*

```
program Hello(input, output)
    begin
      writeln('Hello World')
    end.
```

*Senior year in College*

```
(defun hello
    (print
      (cons 'Hello (list 'World))))
```

*New professional*

```
#include <stdio.h>
  void main(void)
  {
    char *message[] = {"Hello ", "World"};
    int i;
 
    for(i = 0; i < 2; ++i)
      printf("%s", message[i]);
    printf("\n");
  }
```

*Seasoned professional*

```
#include <iostream.h>
  #include <string.h>
 
  class string
  {
  private:
    int size;
    char *ptr;
 
  string() : size(0), ptr(new char[1]) { ptr[0] = 0; }
 
    string(const string &s) : size(s.size)
    {
      ptr = new char[size + 1];
      strcpy(ptr, s.ptr);
    }
 
    ~string()
    {
      delete [] ptr;
    }
 
    friend ostream &operator <<(ostream &, const string &);
    string &operator=(const char *);
  };
 
  ostream &operator<<(ostream &stream, const string &s)
  {
    return(stream << s.ptr);
  }
 
  string &string::operator=(const char *chrs)
  {
    if (this != &chrs)
    {
      delete [] ptr;
     size = strlen(chrs);
      ptr = new char[size + 1];
      strcpy(ptr, chrs);
    }
    return(*this);
  }
 
  int main()
  {
    string str;
 
    str = "Hello World";
    cout << str << endl;
 
    return(0);
  }
```

*Master Programmer*

```
[
  uuid(2573F8F4-CFEE-101A-9A9F-00AA00342820)
  ]
  library LHello
  {
      // bring in the master library
      importlib("actimp.tlb");
      importlib("actexp.tlb");
 
      // bring in my interfaces
      #include "pshlo.idl"
 
      [
      uuid(2573F8F5-CFEE-101A-9A9F-00AA00342820)
      ]
      cotype THello
   {
   interface IHello;
   interface IPersistFile;
   };
  };
 
  [
  exe,
  uuid(2573F890-CFEE-101A-9A9F-00AA00342820)
  ]
  module CHelloLib
  {
 
      // some code related header files
      importheader(<windows.h>);
      importheader([list=1]);
      importheader(<except.hxx>);
      importheader("pshlo.h");
      importheader("shlo.hxx");
      importheader("mycls.hxx");
 
      // needed typelibs
      importlib("actimp.tlb");
      importlib("actexp.tlb");
      importlib("thlo.tlb");
 
      [
      uuid(2573F891-CFEE-101A-9A9F-00AA00342820),
      aggregatable
      ]
      coclass CHello
   {
   cotype THello;
   };
  };
 
 
  #include "ipfix.hxx"
 
  extern HANDLE hEvent;
 
  class CHello : public CHelloBase
  {
  public:
      IPFIX(CLSID_CHello);
 
      CHello(IUnknown *pUnk);
      ~CHello();
 
      HRESULT  __stdcall PrintSz(LPWSTR pwszString);
 
  private:
      static int cObjRef;
  };
 
 
  #include <windows.h>
  #include [list=1]
  #include <stdio.h>
  #include <stdlib.h>
  #include "thlo.h"
  #include "pshlo.h"
  #include "shlo.hxx"
  #include "mycls.hxx"
 
  int CHello::cObjRef = 0;
 
  CHello::CHello(IUnknown *pUnk) : CHelloBase(pUnk)
  {
      cObjRef++;
      return;
  }
 
  HRESULT  __stdcall  CHello::PrintSz(LPWSTR pwszString)
  {
      printf("%ws
", pwszString);
      return(ResultFromScode(S_OK));
  }
 
 
  CHello::~CHello(void)
  {
 
  // when the object count goes to zero, stop the server
  cObjRef--;
  if( cObjRef == 0 )
      PulseEvent(hEvent);
 
  return;
  }
 
  #include <windows.h>
  #include [list=1]
  #include "pshlo.h"
  #include "shlo.hxx"
  #include "mycls.hxx"
 
  HANDLE hEvent;
 
   int _cdecl main(
  int argc,
  char * argv[]
  ) {
  ULONG ulRef;
  DWORD dwRegistration;
  CHelloCF *pCF = new CHelloCF();
 
  hEvent = CreateEvent(NULL, FALSE, FALSE, NULL);
 
  // Initialize the OLE libraries
  CoInitializeEx(NULL, COINIT_MULTITHREADED);
 
  CoRegisterClassObject(CLSID_CHello, pCF, CLSCTX_LOCAL_SERVER,
      REGCLS_MULTIPLEUSE, &dwRegistration);
 
  // wait on an event to stop
  WaitForSingleObject(hEvent, INFINITE);
 
  // revoke and release the class object
  CoRevokeClassObject(dwRegistration);
  ulRef = pCF->Release();
 
  // Tell OLE we are going away.
  CoUninitialize();
 
  return(0); }
 
  extern CLSID CLSID_CHello;
  extern UUID LIBID_CHelloLib;
 
  CLSID CLSID_CHello = { /* 2573F891-CFEE-101A-9A9F-00AA00342820 */
      0x2573F891,
      0xCFEE,
      0x101A,
      { 0x9A, 0x9F, 0x00, 0xAA, 0x00, 0x34, 0x28, 0x20 }
  };
 
  UUID LIBID_CHelloLib = { /* 2573F890-CFEE-101A-9A9F-00AA00342820 */
      0x2573F890,
      0xCFEE,
      0x101A,
      { 0x9A, 0x9F, 0x00, 0xAA, 0x00, 0x34, 0x28, 0x20 }
  };
 
  #include <windows.h>
  #include [list=1]
  #include <stdlib.h>
  #include <string.h>
  #include <stdio.h>
  #include "pshlo.h"
  #include "shlo.hxx"
  #include "clsid.h"
 
  int _cdecl main(
  int argc,
  char * argv[]
  ) {
  HRESULT  hRslt;
  IHello        *pHello;
  ULONG  ulCnt;
  IMoniker * pmk;
  WCHAR  wcsT[_MAX_PATH];
  WCHAR  wcsPath[2 * _MAX_PATH];
 
  // get object path
  wcsPath[0] = '\0';
  wcsT[0] = '\0';
  if( argc > 1) {
      mbstowcs(wcsPath, argv[1], strlen(argv[1]) + 1);
      wcsupr(wcsPath);
      }
  else {
      fprintf(stderr, "Object path must be specified\n");
      return(1);
      }
 
  // get print string
  if(argc > 2)
      mbstowcs(wcsT, argv[2], strlen(argv[2]) + 1);
  else
      wcscpy(wcsT, L"Hello World");
 
  printf("Linking to object %ws\n", wcsPath);
  printf("Text String %ws\n", wcsT);
 
  // Initialize the OLE libraries
  hRslt = CoInitializeEx(NULL, COINIT_MULTITHREADED);
 
  if(SUCCEEDED(hRslt)) {
 
 
      hRslt = CreateFileMoniker(wcsPath, &pmk);
      if(SUCCEEDED(hRslt))
   hRslt = BindMoniker(pmk, 0, IID_IHello, (void **)&pHello);
 
      if(SUCCEEDED(hRslt)) {
 
   // print a string out
   pHello->PrintSz(wcsT);
 
   Sleep(2000);
   ulCnt = pHello->Release();
   }
      else
   printf("Failure to connect, status: %lx", hRslt);
 
      // Tell OLE we are going away.
      CoUninitialize();
      }
 
  return(0);
  }
```

*Apprentice Hacker*

```
#!/usr/local/bin/perl
  $msg="Hello, world.\n";
  if ($#ARGV >= 0) {
    while(defined($arg=shift(@ARGV))) {
      $outfilename = $arg;
      open(FILE, ">" . $outfilename) || die "Can't write $arg: $!\n";
      print (FILE $msg);
      close(FILE) || die "Can't close $arg: $!\n";
    }
  } else {
    print ($msg);
  }
  1;
```

*Experienced Hacker*

```
#include <stdio.h>
  #define S "Hello, World\n"
  main(){exit(printf(S) == strlen(S) ? 0 : 1);}
```

*Seasoned Hacker*

```
% cc -o a.out ~/src/misc/hw/hw.c
  % a.out
```

*Guru Hacker*

```
% echo "Hello, world."
```

*New Manager*

```
10 PRINT "HELLO WORLD"
20 END
```

*Middle Manager*

```
mail -s "Hello, world." bob@b12
  Bob, could you please write me a program that prints "Hello, world."?
  I need it by tomorrow.
  ^D
```

*Senior Manager*

```
% zmail jim
  I need a "Hello, world." program by this afternoon.
```

*Chief Executive*

```
% letter
  letter: Command not found.
  % mail
  To: ^X ^F ^C
  % help mail
  help: Command not found.
  % damn!
  !: Event unrecognized
  % logout
```


----------



## Kai (26 Juni 2005)

*Online Bewerbung*

*Online Bewerbung*

Gruß Kai


----------



## mikel (28 Juni 2005)

**

DIES IST EIN REELLER FUNKSPRUCH, DER ZWISCHEN GALIZIERN UND NORDAMERIKANERN
STATTGEFUNDEN HAT - AUFGENOMMEN VON DER FREQUENZ DES SPANISCHEN MARITIMEN
NOTRUFS, CANAL 106, AN DER GALIZISCHEN KÜSTE "COSTA DE FISTERRA" - AM 16.
OKTOBER 1997 (dieser Funkspruch hat wirklich stattgefunden und wurde erst im
März2005 von den spanischen Militärbehörden zur Veröffentlichung
freigegeben) - alle spanischen Zeitungen haben ihn veröffentlicht und
mittlerweile lachtsich ganz Spanien kaputt

Galizier:
(Geräusch im Hintergrund) ....... Hier spricht A853 zu ihnen, bitte ändern
sie ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden um eine Kollision zu vermeiden......
Sie fahren direkt auf uns zu, Entfernung 25 nautische Meilen........

Amerikaner:
(Geräusch im Hintergrund)......Wir raten ihnen, ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach
Norden zu ändern um eine Kollision zu vermeiden.

Galizier:
Negative Antwort. Wir wiederholen: ändern sie ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach
Süden um eine Kollision zu vermeiden.

Amerikaner:
(eine andere amerikanische Stimme) Hier spricht der Kapitän eines Schiffes
der Marine der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika zu ihnen. Wir beharren
darauf: ändern sie sofort ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Norden, um eine
Kollision zu vermeiden.

Galizier:
Dies sehen wir als weder machbar noch erforderlich an, wir empfehlen ihnen
ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden zu ändern um eine Kollision zuvermeiden.

Amerikaner:
(stark erregter befehlerischer Ton) HIER SPRICHT DER KAPITÄN RICHARDJAMES
HOWARD, KOMMANDANT DES FLUGZEUGTRÄGERS "USS LINCOLN" VON DER MARINE DER
VEREINIGTEN STAATEN VON AMERIKA, DAS ZWEITGRÖSSTE KRIEGSSCHIFF DER
NORDAMERIKANISCHEN FLOTTE, UNS GELEITEN ZWEI PANZERKREUZER, SECHS ZERSTÖRER,
FÜNF KREUZSCHIFFE, VIER U- BOOTE UND MEHERE SCHIFFE DIE UNS JEDERZEIT
UNTERSTÜTZEN KÖNNEN. WIR SIND IN KURSRICHTUNG PERSISCHER GOLF, UM DORT EIN
MILITÄRMANÖVER VORZUBEREITEN UND IM HINBLICK AUF EINE OFFENSVE DES IRAQ AUCH
DURCHZUFÜHREN. ICH RATE IHNEN NICHT ..... ICH BEFEHLE IHNEN IHREN KURS UM 15
GRAD NACH NORDEN ZU ÄNDERN!!!!!! SOLLTEN SIE SICH NICHT DARAN HALTEN SO
SEHEN WIR UNS GEZWUNGEN DIE NOTWENDIGEN SCHRITTE EINZULEITEN, DIE NOTWENDIG
SIND UM DIE SICHERHEIT DIESES FLUGZEUGTRÄGERS UND AUCH DIEDIESER
MILITÄRISCHEN STREITMACHT ZU GARANTIEREN. SIE SIND MITGLIED EINES ALLIERTEN
STAATES, MITGLIED DER NATO UND SOMIT DIESER MILITÄRISCHEN STREITMACHT......
BITTE GEHORCHEN SIE UNVERZÜGLICH UND GEHEN SIE UNS AUS DEM WEG!!!!!!!!

Galizier:
Hier spricht Juan Manuel Salas Alcántara. Wir sind zwei Personen. Uns
geleiten unser Hund, unser Essen, zwei Bier und ein Mann von den Kanaren,
der gerade schläft. Wir haben die Unterstützung der Sender Cadena Dial von
la Coruna und Kanal 106 als Maritimer Notruf. Wir fahren nirgendwo hin, da
wir mit ihnen vom Festland aus reden. Wir befinden uns im Leuchtturm A-853
Finisterra an der Küste von Galizien. Wir haben eine Scheissahnung welche
Stelle wir im Ranking der spanischen Leuchtturme einnehmen. Und sie können
die Schritte einleiten, die sie für notwendig halten und auf die siegeil
sind, um die Sicherheit ihres Scheiss-Flugzeugträgers zu garantieren, zumal
er gleich gegen die Küstenfelsen Galiziens zerschellen wird, und ausdiesem
Grund müssen wir darauf beharren und möchten es ihnen nochmals ans Herz
legen, das es das Beste, das Gesündeste und das Klügste für sie und ihre
Leute ist, nämlich ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden zu ändern um eine
Kollision zu vermeiden.......


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

Mir gefällt die kurze und knackige Version am besten:

no. 1: Please divert your course 15 degrees to the North to avoid a collision.
no. 2: Recommend you divert YOUR course 15 degrees to the south to avoid a collision.
no. 1: This is the Captain of a US Navy ship, I say again, divert YOUR course.
no. 2: No, I say again, you divert YOUR course.
no. 1: THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS ENTERPRISE, WE ARE A LARGE WARSHIP OF THE US NAVY, DIVERT YOUR COURSE NOW!
no. 2: This is a lighthouse, Your Call.


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2005)

Der Hintergrund zu folgendem Text:
Laura Schlessinger ist eine US-Radio-Moderatorin, die Leuten, die in ihrer Show anrufen, Ratschläge erteilt. Kürzlich sagte sie, als achtsame Christin, dass Homosexualität unter keinen Umständen befürwortet werden kann, da diese nach Leviticus 18:22 ein Greuel wäre. Der folgende Text ist ein offener Brief eines US-Bürgers an Dr. Laura, der im Internet verbreitet wurde.

************************************************************

Liebe Dr. Laura,

Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich so aufopfernd bemühen, den Menschen die Gesetze Gottes näher zu bringen. Ich habe einiges durch Ihre Sendung gelernt und versuche das Wissen mit so vielen anderen wie nur möglich zu teilen.

Wenn etwa jemand versucht seinen homosexuellen Lebenswandel zu verteidigen, erinnere ich ihn einfach an das Buch Mose 3, Leviticus 18:22, wo klargestellt wird, dass es sich dabei um ein Greuel handelt. Ende der Debatte.


Ich benötige allerdings ein paar Ratschläge von Ihnen im Hinblick auf einige der speziellen Gesetze und wie sie zu befolgen sind :

a) Wenn ich am Altar einen Stier als Brandopfer darbiete, weiß ich, dass dies für den Herrn einen lieblichen Geruch erzeugt (Lev.1:9). Das Problem sind meine Nachbarn. Sie behaupten, der Geruch sei nicht lieblich für sie. Soll ich sie niederstrecken?

b) Ich würde gerne meine Tochter in die Sklaverei verkaufen, wie es in Exodus 21:7 erlaubt wird. Was wäre Ihrer Meinung nach heutzutage ein angemessener Preis für sie?

c) Ich weiß, dass ich mit keiner Frau in Kontakt treten darf, wenn sie sich im Zustand ihrer menstrualen Unreinheit befindet (Lev.15:19-24).. Das Problem ist, wie kann ich das wissen? Ich hab versucht zu fragen, aber die meisten Frauen reagieren darauf pikiert.

d) Lev. 25:44 stellt fest, dass ich Sklaven besitzen darf, sowohl männliche als auch weibliche, wenn ich sie von benachbarten Nationen erwerbe. Einer meiner Freunde meint, das würde auf Mexikaner zutreffen, aber nicht auf Kanadier. Können Sie das klären? Warum darf ich keine Kanadier besitzen?

e) Ich habe einen Nachbarn, der stets am Samstag arbeitet. Exodus 35:2 stellt deutlich fest, dass er getötet werden muss. Allerdings: bin ich moralisch verpflichtet ihn eigenhändig zu töten?

f) Ein Freund von mir meint, obwohl das Essen von Schalentieren, wie Muscheln oder Hummer, ein Greuel darstellt (Lev. 11:10) , sei es ein geringeres Greuel als Homosexualität. Ich stimme dem nicht zu. Könnten Sie das klarstellen?

g) In Lev. 21:20 wird dargelegt, dass ich mich dem Altar Gottes nicht nähern darf, wenn meine Augen von einer Krankheit befallen sind. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Lesebrillen trage. Muss meine Sehkraft perfekt sein oder gibt's hier ein wenig Spielraum?

h) Die meisten meiner männlichen Freunde lassen sich ihre Haupt- und Barthaare schneiden, inklusive der Haare ihrer Schläfen, obwohl das eindeutig durch Lev. 19:27 verboten wird. Wie sollen sie sterben?

i) Ich weiß aus Lev. 11:16-8, dass das Berühren der Haut eines toten Schweines mich unrein macht. Darf ich aber dennoch Fußball spielen, wenn ich dabei Handschuhe anziehe?

j) Mein Onkel hat einen Bauernhof. Er verstößt gegen Lev.19:19 weil er zwei verschiedene Saaten auf ein und demselben Feld anpflanzt. Darüber hinaus trägt seine Frau Kleider, die aus zwei verschiedenen Stoffen gemacht sind (Baumwolle/Polyester). Er flucht und lästert außerdem recht oft. Ist es wirklich notwendig, dass wir den ganzen Aufwand betreiben, das komplette Dorf zusammenzuholen, um sie zu steinigen (Lev.24:10-16)? Genügt es nicht, wenn wir sie in einer kleinen, familiären Zeremonie verbrennen, wie man es ja auch mit Leuten macht, die mit ihren Schwiegermüttern schlafen? (Lev.
20:14)

Ich weiß, dass Sie sich mit diesen Dingen ausführlich beschäftigt haben, daher bin ich auch zuversichtlich, dass Sie uns behilflich sein können.

Und vielen Dank nochmals dafür, dass Sie uns daran erinnern, dass Gottes Wort ewig und unabänderlich ist.

Ihr ergebener Jünger und bewundernder Fan
Jake


----------



## Ralle (5 Juli 2005)

*Was alles so im Chat passiert!*

http://german-bash.org/action/top/n/50


----------



## kraut (14 Juli 2005)

Ein Deutscher, ein Schweizer und ein Holländer 

Ein Deutscher, ein Schweizer und ein Holländer werden in Saudi-Arabien
beim
dort strengstens verbotenen Konsum von Alkohol erwischt. Der Sultan 
lässt
sie vorführen, sieht sie sich an und sagt: 'Für den Konsum von Alkohol
bekommt ihr eine Strafe von 50 Peitschenhieben! Aber da ihr Ausländer
seid
und von dem Verbot nichts wusstet, will ich gnädig sein. Ihr habt vor 
der
Strafe noch einen Wunsch frei! Fang du an, Schweizer.'
'Ich wünsche mir, dass ihr mir ein Kissen auf den Rücken bindet, bevor
ihr
mich auspeitscht.'
Der Wunsch wird ihm erfüllt, doch leider zerreißt das Kissen unter der
Wucht
der Peitschenhiebe bereits nach 25 Schlägen. Der Holländer, der das
sieht,
wünscht sich, dass man ihm zwei Kissen auf den Rücken binden möge.
Gesagt,
getan, doch leider reißen auch bei ihm die Kissen frühzeitig.
Nun wendet sich der Sultan an den Deutschen und sagt: 'Nun, 
Deutscher, da
ich ein großer Fußballfan bin und ihr so schön Fußball spielt, bin ich
dir
besonders gnädig! Du hast zwei Wünsche frei! Aber wähle gut.'
Sagt der Deutsche: 'Ok, schon gewählt, als Erstes hätte ich gern 100
Peitschenhiebe statt nur 50!'
Der Holländer und der Schweizer schauen sich entgeistert an.
Der Sultan sagt: 'Ich verstehe es zwar nicht, aber es sei dir die
doppelte
Zahl an Hieben gewährt! Und dein zweiter Wunsch?'
'Bindet mir den Holländer auf den Rücken!'


----------



## hannes (21 Juli 2005)

Chef zum verspäteten Mitarbeiter: 
"Sie kommen diese Woche schon zum vierten Mal zu spät! Was 
schließen Sie daraus?" "Es ist Donnerstag!" 

Müller, warum kommen Sie erst jetzt zur Arbeit?" 
"Weil Sie gestern gesagt haben, ich soll meine Zeitung gefälligst 
zu Hause lesen." 

Ein Unternehmer zum anderen: 
"Warum sind deine Arbeiter immer so pünktlich?" 
"Einfacher Trick: 30 Arbeiter, aber nur 20 Parkplätze!" 

Chef: "Was tun sie hier eigentlich den ganzen Tag?" 
"Nichts" "Dann müssen sie sich eine andere Stellung suchen, hier bin ich der Einzige, der nichts tut." 

Solange mein Chef so tut, als würde er mich richtig bezahlen, 
solange tue ich so, als würde ich richtig arbeiten! 

Tipp für die Personalabteilung: Jeder wird so lange befördert, bis 
er eine Position erreicht hat, auf der er mit Sicherheit keinerlei 
Schaden mehr anrichten kann. 

Personalchef zur jungen Sekretärin: "Es handelt sich um eine 
Dauerstellung. Es sei denn, wir machen pleite oder meine Frau sieht 
sie.." 

Die Sekretärin: 
"Herr Direktor, ich habe eine neue Stellung." 
"Prima, schliessen sie die Tür ab." 

Der Boss zum Buchhalter: "Sie sind seit zwanzig Jahren bei uns, 
machen haufenweise Überstunden, sind nie befördert worden, haben nie 
eine Prämie bekommen und schon gar nicht um eine Gehaltserhöhung gebeten. Welche krummen Dinger drehen Sie hier 
eigentlich?" 

"Wir können Sie nicht einstellen. 
Leider haben wir keine Arbeit für Sie." 
"Och... das würde mir eigentlich nichts ausmachen..." 

"Wer hat Ihnen eigentlich gesagt," tobt der Chef zu seiner 
Sekretärin, "dass Sie hier den ganzen Tag faulenzen können, nur weil 
ich 
sie ein paarmal geküsst habe?" Lächelnd erwidert die Sekretärin: "Mein 
Anwalt!" 

"Warum tut Frl. Andel denn heute gar nichts?" 
"Sie vertritt diese Woche den Chef....." 

Der Angestellte zum Chef: 
"Sie haben mir doch mehr Gehalt versprochen, wenn Sie mit mir 
zufrieden sind..." "Ja schon!" entgegnet der Chef, "Aber wie kann 
ich mit jemandem zufrieden sein, der mehr Geld haben will!" 

Der Personalchef intressiert sich besonders für den Familienstand. 
"Ich bin Junggeselle," antwortet der Bewerber. "Dann ist 
leidernichts zu machen," meint der Personalchef, "denn wir stellen nur 
Leute 
ein, die es gewohnt sind, sich unterzuordnen!" 

"Ich möchte Ihren Chef sprechen." 
"Geht leider nicht, er ist nicht da!" 
"Ich habe ihn doch durchs Fenster gesehen!" 
"Er Sie auch." 

"Ich möchte um eine Gehaltserhöhung bitten. 
Mit dem Geld, das ich jetzt bekomme, kann ich keine großen Sprünge 
machen!" "Das sollen Sie auch gar nicht. Ich habe Sie schließlich 
als Buchhalter angestellt und nicht als Känguruh!" 

Personalchef: 
"Sie fangen Montag an. Bezahlt wird nach Leistung." 
Bewerber: "Tut mir leid, davon kann ich nicht leben." 

Personalchef: 
"Glauben sie wirklich, daß ihr Wissensstand für diesen Posten 
ausreicht?" 
Bewerber: "Selbstverständlich, beim letzten Mal wurde ich 
entlassen, weil ich zuviel wußte." 

Personalchef: "Was können sie denn?" 
Bewerber: "Nichts" 
Personalchef: "Tut mir leid, die gutbezahlten Posten sind schon 
alleweg." 

"Wir suchen einen Mann, der sich vor keiner Arbeit scheut und 
niemals krank wird." "Ok, stellen sie mich ein, ich helfe ihnen suchen." 

"Wie war denn dein Urlaub?" 
"Hör bloß auf! Meine Frau wurde zur Schönheitskönigin gewählt, du 
kannst dir ja vorstellen, was das für ein Kaff war." 

"Chef, darf ich heute zwei Stunden früher Schluß machen? Meine Frau 
will mit mir einkaufen gehen." "Kommt gar nicht in Frage." 
"Vielen Dank Chef, ich wußte, sie würden mich nicht im Stich 
lassen. 

"Müller, ich weiß, daß ihr Gehalt nicht reicht, um zu heiraten. Aber 
eines Tages werden sie mir dankbar sein."


----------



## e4sy (21 Juli 2005)

schon älter, aber immer noch gut 


Der folgende Brief eines Dachdeckers ist an die SUVA (Schweizerische Unfallversicherung Anstalt) gerichtet und beschreibt die Folgen seiner unüberlegten Handlungen:

In Beantwortung Ihrer Bitte um zusätzliche Informationen möchte ich Ihnen folgendes mitteilen: Bei Frage 3 des Unfallberichtes habe ich 'ungeplantes Handeln' als Ursache angegeben. Sie baten mich, dies genauer zu beschreiben, was ich hiermit tun möchte.

Ich bin von Beruf Dachdecker. Am Tag des Unfalles arbeitete ich allein auf dem Dach eines sechsstöckigen Neubaus. Als ich mit meiner Arbeit fertig war, hatte ich etwa 250 kg Ziegel übrig. Da ich sie nicht die Treppe hinunter tragen wollte, entschied ich mich dafür, sie in einer Tonne an der Außenseite des Gebäudes hinunterzulassen, die an einem Seil befestigt war, das über eine Rolle lief.

Ich band also das Seil unten auf der Erde fest, ging auf das Dach und belud die Tonne.

Dann ging ich wieder nach unten und band das Seil los. Ich hielt es fest, um die 250 kg Ziegel langsam herunterzulassen.

Wenn Sie in Frage 11 des Unfallbericht - Formulare nachlesen, werden Sie feststellen, dass mein damaliges Körpergewicht etwa 75 kg betrug. Da ich sehr überrascht war, als ich plötzlich den Boden unter den Füßen verlor und aufwärts gezogen wurde, verlor ich meine Geistesgegenwart und vergaß, das Seil loszulassen.

Ich glaube, ich muss hier nicht sagen, dass ich mit immer größerer Geschwindigkeit am Gebäude hinaufgezogen wurde.

Etwa im Bereich des dritten Stockes traf ich die Tonne, die von oben kam. Dies erklärt den Schädelbruch und das gebrochene Schlüsselbein.

Nur geringfügig abgebremst, setzte ich meinen Aufstieg fort und hielt nicht an, bevor die Finger meiner Hand mit den vorderen Fingergliedern in die Rolle gequetscht waren. Glücklicherweise behielt ich meine Geistesgegenwart und hielt mich trotz des Schmerzes mit aller Kraft am Seil fest.

Jedoch schlug die Tonne etwa zur gleichen Zeit unten auf dem Boden auf und der Tonnenboden sprang aus der Tonne heraus. Ohne das Gewicht der Ziegel wog die Tonne nun etwa 25 kg.

Ich beziehe ich an dieser Stelle wieder auf mein in Frage 11 angegebenes Körpergewicht von 75 kg. Wie Sie sich vorstellen können, begann ich nun einen schnellen Abstieg. In der Höhe des dritten Stockes traf ich wieder auf die von unten kommende Tonne. Daraus ergaben sich die beiden gebrochenen Knöchel und die Abschürfungen an meinen Beinen und meinem Unterleib.

Der Zusammenstoß mit der Tonne verzögerte meinen Fall, so dass meine Verletzungen beim Aufprall auf dem Ziegelhaufen gering ausfielen und so brach ich mir nur drei Wirbel. Ich bedauere es jedoch, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass ich, als ich da auf dem Ziegelhaufen lag und die leere Tonne sechs Stockwerke über mir sah, nochmals meine Geistesgegenwart verlor.

Ich lies das Seil los, womit die Tonne diesmal ungebremst herunterkam, mir drei Zähne ausschlug und das Nasenbein brach.

Ich bedauere den Zwischenfall sehr und hoffe, Ihnen mit meinen präzisen Angaben dienen zu können.

Für genaue Auskünfte bitte ich Sie, mich anzurufen, da es mir manchmal schwer fällt, mich schriftlich auszudrücken.


----------



## e4sy (22 Juli 2005)

37 Wege einen Polizisten zu nerven!


1. Wenn ein Polizist mit dir spricht, stell dich taub. 

2. Frag ob du seine Waffe sehen oder anfassen darfst. 

3. Wenn er nein sagt, oder warum fragt, sag ihm, dass du nur sehen wolltest ob deine größer ist. 

4. Gib ihm die Hand und fasse ihn oft an. 

5. Frage ihn, wo er die coole Verkleidung her hat. 

6. Frage ihn, ob du dir sein Kostüm ausleihen kannst. 

7. Frage nach seinem Namen und sprich ihn nur mit dem Vornamen an. 

8. Tu so als ob du schwul wärst und frage nach einem Date. 

9. Fang an zu weinen, wenn er nein sagt. 

10. Wenn er ja sagt, melde es seinen Vorgesetzten. 

11. Wenn er dich durchsuchen will und dir sagt, dass du die Beine spreizen sollst, erkläre ihm, dass du nicht an ihm interessiert bist. 

12. Sage ihm,dass du auf Männer in Uniformen stehst. 

13. Versuche ihn mit Süßigkeiten zu bestechen. 

14. Versuche zeitgleich mit ihm 'Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere' zu sagen. 

15. Wenn du was unterzeichnen musst popel vorher in deiner Nase und lass dir von ihm einen Stift geben. 

16. Kau auf dem Stift herum. 

17. Steck dir den Stift ins Ohr. 

18. Falls er dir einen Kugelschreiber gibt, bau ihn unauffällig auseinander und klau die Feder. 

19. Frage ihn ob er eine Tochter hat. Wenn er ja sagt erzähle ihm, dass du seinen Nachnamen irgendwoher kanntest. 

20. Lass dir alles zwei mal erklären. 

21. Sprich ihm alles leise nach was er sagt. 

22. Rede mit dir selbst. 

23. Versuche ihm dein Auto zu verkaufen. 

24. Frage ob du sein Auto kaufen kannst. 

25.Wenn er dich mit zur Wache nimmt frage ob du im Auto vorne sitzen darfst. 

26. Wenn du darfst spiel mit der Sirene 

27. Falls du hinten sitzen musst, streichel seinen Hinterkopf durch das Gitter. 

28. Vergwissere dich, dass er angeschnallt ist. 

29. Hole dir eine Bierdose aus dem Handschuhfach und öffne sie noch bevor er zur Tür kommt. 

30. Frage ihn ob er dein Bier halten könne, bis du deinen Führerschein gefunden hast? 

31. Sage ihm er solle nicht den Kofferraum überprüfen. 

32. Entschuldigung dich dafür, das du nicht gesehen hast das eine Kamera in den Radarkasten war. 

33. Frage ihn ob er nicht einer von den Village People ist und wo seine Kollgegen sind? 

34. Weise ihn darauf hin, dass du sein Gehalt zahlst! 

35. Frag ihn,ob er schon einmal einen Menschen erschossen hat. 

36. Antwortet er mit ja, frage ihn,ob dies auch schon im Dienst vorgekommen ist 

37. Verabschiede dich immer mit einem Lächeln und einem leicht süffisantem Unterton mit: "Grüß deine Frau und meine Kinder"




Punkt 33 ist mein liebster  
und danach anfangen YMCA zu singen udn tanzen


----------



## e4sy (22 Juli 2005)

*Ein schoener Tag im Freibad ....*

Ich packe so gegen 11 Uhr an einem freien Mittwoch mein Handtuch, ein Buch, eine Flasche ALDI-Mineralwasser und eine Flasche Sonnencreme ein und setz mich ins Auto. Natürlich müsste ich nicht mit dem Auto fahren... 

Ich könnte ja auch mit dem Rad fahren. Aber Rad fahren ist genauso zum Kotzen wie Straßenbahn fahren... und zu Fuß geht nun wirklich nicht! Also, ich fahre zum Schwimmbad. 

Je näher ich dem Schwimmbad komme, um so größer wird die Zahl der Radfahrer, die mit sonnigem Gemüt kreuz und quer nebeneinander und sowieso überall auf der Strasse herumschlingern, die Sonnenbrille auf der Nase und tonnenweise Krempel im Körbchen, wie zum Beispiel Luftmatratzen, Kühlboxen, Sonnenschirme oder ihren Nachwuchs. Man könnte glauben, manche wären aus ihren Häusern vertrieben auf dem Weg in die Fremde... aber nein, sie wollen tatsächlich nur einen Tag ins Schwimmbad. 

In tiefem Vertrauen auf den lieben Gott und meine Geduld rauschen sie also unkoordiniert vor meinem Auto herum... aber ich lasse mich nicht entmutigen und suche einen Parkplatz. Schatten wäre toll. Am besten nicht zu weit weg. 

Ich suche ungefähr eine halbe Stunde und stelle mich dann siebeneinhalb Kilometer vom Eingang entfernt gegen die Fahrtrichtung im absoluten Halteverbot auf einen sonnendurchfluteten Radweg, den die oben erwähnten Bekloppten komischerweise eisern ignorieren. 

Vor der Kasse steht eine riesige Menschenmenge. Darunter auch fünf ältere Herren in Team Telekom-Outfits, die lauthals verkünden, dass sie nach 20 Kilometern Rad fahren jetzt noch 25 Bahnen schwimmen werden... Interessante Triathlon-Variante: mit dem Fahrrad ins Schwimmbad, mit dem Krankenwagen wieder zurück. Drei Teenies zwängen sich durch die Reihe nach vorn. Auf meinen freundlichen Hinweis, sie sollten sich doch bitte hinten anstellen, antwortet einer mit einem ebenso freundlichen: "Halt doch die Fresse, Schwuchtel!". Aber ich freu mich einfach nur weiter auf das kühle Nass und passe nebenbei auf, dass mir im Gedränge keiner den Geldbeutel klaut. 

An der Kasse mache ich meinen Anspruch auf Ermäßigung geltend. Die freundliche Dame bittet mich herein, lässt sich Studentenausweis, Personalausweis, Führerschein, EC-Karte, Organspender-Karte, Impfpass und Geburtsurkunde vorlegen und unterzieht mich einem Lügendetektor-Test... Nachdem das BKA meine Fingerabdrücke überprüft hat gewährt man mir tatsächlich ermäßigten Einlass in den Badespass-Park! 

Ich suche mir ein nettes Plätzchen auf der Wiese, lege mein original rotes Schwuchteltuch auf ein Ameisenloch und eine alte Portion Pommes und freu mich auf den schönen Tag. Die Vöglein singen, die Kinder schreien und die Kids nebenan erfreuen das ganze Schwimmbad mit dem lieblichen Geschrei von Rammstein, welches aus ihrem Ghettoblaster dröhnt. Dann erfreue ich die Bienen und Wespen, indem ich mich von Kopf bis Fuß mit einer pampigen stinkigen Sonnencreme einschmiere. Sofort summen sie lustig um mich herum... 

Ach, das Leben ist schön! Nachdem ich mich eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne geräkelt habe, bekomme ich langsam Durst und greife zu meinem Wasser. Als ich gerade trinken möchte donnert mir ein Fußball lustig hinten auf die Birne, was dazu führt, dass ich mir am Flaschenhals ein noch lustigeres kleines Stück vom Schneidezahn abschlage... Ich drehe mich um und da steht... so ein Zufall! Das sympathische kleine Arschkind vom Eingang! 

Entschuldigend sagt der Kleine zu mir: "Gib mein Ball her, du Missgeburt!" Da kann ich natürlich nicht nein sagen und werfe ihm den Ball zu.... 

Im Schwimmbad ist es echt toll! Doch ein Schluck Wasser konnte mich nicht wirklich erfrischen. Zeit für einen Sprung ins kühle Nass! Nachdem ich einen netten Mann neben mir darum gebeten habe, doch ein Auge auf meine Sachen zu haben, während ich schwimme, schlendere ich zum Becken. Hier ist es toll! Viele kleine Kinder rennen herum. Eins rennt mir mit dem Kopf in die Eier und fängt an zu heulen. Die Mutter schreit mich ein wenig an, was mir einfiele, so einfach am Becken vorbeizugehen wenn ihr Kind da herumtobt. Ja, das tut mir natürlich Leid... hätte ich auch wirklich besser aufpassen müssen. Endlich bin ich im Wasser. Das ist echt schön! 

Das Sonnenöl von tausenden Leuten schillert auf der Wasseroberfläche, durch die Chlor-verätzten Augen scheint die Welt in einen lieblichen 
Schleier gehüllt. Ich tauche unter und genieße gerade den Wechsel zwischen kaltem Wasser und warmem Pipi als mir ein nettes kleines Kind vom 3-Meter-Brett auf den Rücken springt. Als ich japsend auftauche, um mich zu entschuldigen, sehe ich, dass es ja genau das gleiche Kind wie eben war! Hach wie nett! Hoffentlich hat es sich nicht wehgetan! Es hört auch tatsächlich gleich auf zu weinen, nachdem ich ihm meine Uhr geschenkt habe. So ein liebes Kind! Raus aus dem Wasser, zurück zum Platz. 

Als ich dort ankomme, ist der nette Nachbar, der ein wenig auf meine Sachen aufgepasst hat, nicht mehr da. Mein Geldbeutel auch nicht. Dafür aber sein Hund, der gerade mein Schnitzelbrötchen frisst um danach in meinen Turnschuh zu scheißen. Netter Hund! Eigentlich bin ich sehr ausgeglichen... aber jetzt ist es doch langsam genug. Ich packe meine Sachen zusammen und den blöden Hund in die Kühlbox seines freundlichen Herrchens. Selbige lasse ich feierlich im Wellenbecken zu Wasser und schaue mir belustigt den wilden Ritt an, während ich ein paar Takte "Surfin USA" pfeife. Mit dem Handy des Herrchens rufe ich eine 0190-Nummer an und werfe es dann aufs Dach der Umkleidekabinen. Jetzt hab ich mich schon beinahe beruhigt. Ich schlendere zu meinem Fußball-Freund, nehme ihm den Ball ab und schieße ihn mit einem beeindruckenden Vollspann aus einem Meter Entfernung direkt in sein nettes Gesicht. Nachdem er blutüberströmt nach hinten umgefallen ist, nehme ich die Gelegenheit wahr, in einem Rucksack noch ein kleines Feuerchen zu legen und mache mich auf den Weg zum Ausgang. 

Als ich am Beckenrand vorbeikomme sehe ich meinen Kumpel vom 3-Meter-Brett. Da der Bademeister gerade dabei ist, einen Telekom-Opa aus dem Becken zu fischen nutze ich den Moment, schnapp mir die Badehose des netten kleinen Schweinepriesters und hänge sie nicht weit entfernt an einen hohen Ast. 

Als ich am Ausgang ankomme schau ich mich ein letztes Mal um: Der Fußball-Penner hüpft plärrend um seinen brennenden Rucksack herum (das Feuer hat inzwischen auf benachbarte Bastmatten übergegriffen), die kleine Nervensäge hüpft nackt unter dem Badehosen-Baum herum (Umzingelt von kreischenden Mädchen) und der nette Nachbar sucht seinen Hund... die fest verschlossene Kühlbox zieht immer noch ihre Bahnen im Wellenbecken und das Handy funkelt mir lustig vom Umkleidedach zu. Die Rechnung muss inzwischen bei etwa 98 Euro liegen... 

Als ich zum Auto zurückkomme hängt ein Strafzettel dran. Ich nehme ihn ab, lese ihn aufmerksam durch und esse ihn auf. Dann steig ich in mein 
brütend heißes Auto und denke: Gar nicht so schlecht, so ein Besuch im Freibad.


----------



## Kojote (19 August 2005)

ihr kennt doch sicher Teamspeak, oder?

wird beim Online zocken (3D-Shooter usw.) verwendet und über ein Headset miteinander zu reden...

dann schaut mal hier :lol: 

http://www.unf-unf.de/show819.html


----------



## Kojote (22 August 2005)

hab noch was gefunden 

http://www.trashfun.de/out.php?id=764 


Da geht es ums cheaten (mogeln) bei Counter-Strike 



Der arme kann einem schon leid tun


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

Sitzen zwei Frösche auf einem Seerosenblatt!! Es fängt an zu regenen!!!
Sagt der eine zum andren " komm springen wir ins WASSER sonst werden wir noch nasss!!!!!!!!

Wie findet ihr den ???


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

Der folgende link trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf:

http://www.uups-peinlich.de/funny-p...kanzler&bild=george-w-bush-kyoto-abkommen.jpg


----------



## old_willi (17 Oktober 2005)

Verkanntes Genie - eine wahre Begebenheit

An der Universität von Kopenhagen wurde in einer Prüfung folgende Frage gestellt: "Beschreiben Sie, wie man die Höhe eines Wolkenkratzers mit einem Barometer feststellt."

Ein Kursteilnehmer antwortete: "Sie binden ein langes Stück Schnur an den Ansatz des Barometers, senken dann das Barometer vom Dach des Wolkenkratzers zum Boden. Die Länge der Schnur plus die Länge des Barometers entspricht der Höhe des Gebäudes." 

Diese in hohem Grade originelle Antwort entrüstete den Prüfer dermaßen, dass der Kursteilnehmer sofort entlassen wurde. Dieser appellierte an seine Grundrechte, mit der Begründung, dass seine Antwort unbestreitbar korrekt war. Die Universität ernannte einen unabhängigen Schiedsrichter, um den Fall zu entscheiden. Der Schiedsrichter urteilte, dass die Antwort in der Tat korrekt war, aber kein wahrnehmbares Wissen von Physik zeige... 

Um das Problem zu lösen, wurde entschieden den Kursteilnehmer nochmals herein zu bitten und ihm sechs Minuten zuzugestehen, in denen er eine mündliche Antwort geben konnte, die mindestens eine minimale Vertrautheit mit den Grundprinzipien von Physik zeigte. 

Für fünf Minuten saß der Kursteilnehmer still, den Kopf nach vorne, in Gedanken versunken. Der Schiedsrichter erinnerte ihn, dass die Zeit lief, worauf der Kursteilnehmer antwortete, dass er einige extrem relevante Antworten hätte, aber sich nicht entscheiden könnte, welche er verwenden sollte. 

Als ihm geraten wurde, sich zu beeilen, antwortete er wie folgt: 

"Erstens könnten Sie das Barometer bis zum Dach des Wolkenkratzers mitnehmen, es über den Rand fallen lassen und die Zeit messen, die es braucht, um den Boden zu erreichen. Die Höhe des Gebäudes kann mit der Formel H=0.5g x t im Quadrat berechnet werden. Der Barometer wäre allerdings dahin! 

Oder, falls die Sonne scheint, könnten Sie die Höhe des Barometers messen, es hochstellen und die Länge seines Schattens messen. Dann messen Sie die Länge des Schattens des Wolkenkratzers, anschließend ist es eine einfache Sache, anhand der proportionalen Arithmetik die Höhe des Wolkenkratzers zu berechnen. 

Wenn Sie aber in einem hohem Grade wissenschaftlich sein wollten, könnten Sie ein kurzes Stück Schnur an das Barometer binden und es schwingen lassen wie ein Pendel, zuerst auf dem Boden und dann auf dem Dach des Wolkenkratzers. Die Höhe entspricht der Abweichung der gravitationalen Wiederherstellungskraft T=2 pi im Quadrat (l/g). 

Oder, wenn der Wolkenkratzer eine äußere Nottreppe besitzt, würde es am einfachsten gehen da hinauf zu steigen, die Höhe des Wolkenkratzers in Barometerlängen abzuhaken und oben zusammenzählen. 

Wenn Sie aber bloß eine langweilige und orthodoxe Lösung wünschen, dann können Sie selbstverständlich den Barometer benutzen, um den Luftdruck auf dem Dach des Wolkenkratzers und auf dem Grund zu messen und der Unterschied bezüglich der Millibare umzuwandeln, um die Höhe des Gebäudes zu berechnen. 

Aber, da wir ständig aufgefordert werden die Unabhängigkeit des Verstandes zu üben und wissenschaftliche Methoden anzuwenden, würde es ohne Zweifel viel einfacher sein, an der Tür des Hausmeisters zu klopfen und ihm zu sagen: "Wenn Sie einen netten neuen Barometer möchten, gebe ich Ihnen dieses hier, vorausgesetzt Sie sagen mir die Höhe dieses Wolkenkratzers."

Übrigens: Der Kursteilnehmer war Niels Bohr, der erste Däne der überhaupt den Nobelpreis für Physik gewann...


----------



## Zottel (17 Oktober 2005)

Wirklich beeindruckend.
Bei näherem hinsehen hätten die Prüfer einfach die Aufgabe präzisieren sollen:

 "Beschreiben Sie, wie man die Höhe eines Wolkenkratzers mit einem Barometer ohne zusätzliche Meßgeräte in einer gerbräuchlichen Maßeinheit feststellt."

Die Länge der Schnur plus die Länge des Barometers könnte er nur in Barometerlängen oder Schnurlängen angeben oder er bräuchte einen Längenmaßstab.

Für den Fallversuch bräuchte er eine Uhr.

Für den Vergleich der Schatten bräuchte er auch ein Längenmaß, oder er könnte nur Barometerlängen angeben. Ebenso beim Besteigen des Wolkenkratzers.

Für die Pendelei bräuchte er eine supergenaue Uhr.

Dem Hausmeister zu glauben ist sicher genauso unwissenschaftlich, wie dem Aristoteles...


----------



## AndyPed (18 Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich hoffe ich verstoße mit dem Witz nicht gegen die Vorschriften des Forums  .
Aber ich finde ihn einfach Geil  8) .

Reise nach Paris 

Der 20 jährige Enkel sitzt Tag und Nacht vor dem PC.
Sein Opa hat sich das schon einige Wochen angeguckt und eines Tages stellt er ihn zur Rede.
"Sagt mal, könnt Ihr jungen Leute Euch nicht anders beschäftigen? 
Als ich in deinem Alter war bin ich mit meinen Kumpels nach Paris gefahren.
Dort sind wir ins Moulin Rouge, haben gesoffen ohne zu zahlen, haben den Weibern an den Titten gepackt
und bevor wir raus sind haben wir dem Wirt als Dankeschön noch an die Theke gepisst."
Völlig angetan von Opas Berichterstattung, will sein Enkel es ihm gleich tun und zieht los. 
2 Wochen später treffen sich Enkel und Opa wieder. Doch der Enkel sieht unheimlich schlimm aus.
Gebrochen Nase und Kiefer. Blaue Augen, geplatzte Lippen. 
"Was ist denn mit Dir passiert?" will der Opa wissen.
"Nun ich habe es genauso wie du damals getan Opa. Ich bin ich mit meinen Kumpels nach Paris geflogen.
 Dort sind wir ins Moulin Rouge, haben gesoffen ohne zu zahlen, haben den Weibern an den Titten gepackt
und bevor wir raus sind haben wir dem Wirt als Dankeschön noch an die Theke gepisst.
Und am Ausgang haben uns die Türsteher vom allerfeinsten vermöbelt."
"Hmmmmm" grübelt der Opa und will wissen: "Mit wem seid ihr denn nach Paris gefahren?"
"Na mit der TUI" antwortet der Enkel.
"Aha, daran wird es gelegen haben" stellt der Opa sofort fest. 
"Wieso, mit wem wart Ihr denn da" fragt der Enkel. 
Der Opa grinst und sagt: "Mit der SS."


----------



## e4sy (27 Oktober 2005)

Mal wieder was lustiges... 

http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=883062&bwpage=1&bwsortorder=ascending


----------



## MRT (31 Oktober 2005)

*Traurig!!*

Hallo!

Sachen gibt es!

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/output_6654.html


----------



## Kojote (4 November 2005)

e4sy schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder was lustiges...
> 
> http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=883062&bwpage=1&bwsortorder=ascending




Das beste seit langem.... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## bapfy (6 November 2005)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... ist das geil.. 
mal schauen ob ich die tiefere Hardwareebene bei mir auch find!  :?:


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Englisch für Anfänger: 

Drei Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhren an. Welche Hexe schaut welche Swatch Uhr an??? 

Und nun das Ganze in englischer Sprache : 

Three witches watch three swatch watches. Which witch watch which swatch watch?? 


Englisch für Fortgeschrittene: 

Drei geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. 
Welche geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexe schaut sich welchen Swatch Uhrenknopf an? 

das Ganze wieder in englischer Sprache : 

Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which switched witch watch which Swatch watch switch? 


Englisch für Profis: 

Drei Schweizer Hexen-Schlampen, die sich wünschen geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schauen sich schweizer Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. Welche schweizer Hexen-Schlampe, die sich wünscht geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schaut sich welchen Swatch Uhrenknopf an? 

das ganze in Englisch: 

Three swiss witch-bitches, which wished to be switched swiss witch-bitches, watch swiss Swatch watch switches. Which swiss witch-bitch which wishes to be a switched swiss witch-bitch, watches which swiss Swatch watch switch?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2005)

*Kanzlerinterview 2009 (lang)*

*Kanzlerinterview 2009 ...*

Man muss Visionen haben,

Interview mit Bundeskanzler Heinrich von Pierer im Jahre 2009

Heinrich v.Pierer, der ehemalige Siemens-Chef, hat in den vier Jahren seiner Kanzlerschaft viel erreicht. STERN sprach mit dem Bundeskanzler über seine Erfolge und künftigen Pläne.

STERN: Sehr geehrter Herr Bundeskanzler, Kritiker werfen Ihnen vor, sie seien bei der Sanierung Deutschlands übertrieben brutal vorgegangen.

v. Pierer: Das sehe ich nicht so. Als mich das überparteiliche Bündnis fragte, ob ich Kanzler werden möchte, um Deutschland vor dem Konkurs zu retten, habe ich gleich erklärt, dass ich das Land so sanieren werde wie ich Siemens saniert habe: streng marktwirtschaftlich. Siemens und Deutschland gleichen sich in gewisser Weise: zwei Gemischtwarenläden mit sehr unterschiedlichen Komponenten, die einen leistungsfähig, die anderen weniger. Ich habe nur das gemacht, was ich auch bei Siemens gemacht habe: unproduktive Unternehmensteile abgestoßen.

STERN: Sie sprechen von den neuen Bundesländern?!

v. Pierer: Nicht von allen. Thüringen und Sachsen haben sich ja als sanierungsfähig erwiesen, die haben wir behalten. Für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern konnten wir nichts mehr tun, Totalverlust. Da kam uns das Angebot der Bush-Administration ganz recht, gegen die Übernahme der Landesschulden und für den symbolischen Kaufpreis von 1 EURO das Land als Atomtestgelände zu kaufen.

STERN: Polen hat Berlin, Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt sogar kostenlos bekommen.

v. Pierer: Richtig. Sie dürfen aber nicht vergessen, dass sich Polen im Gegenzug verpflichtete, drei Millionen der ärmsten deutschen Rentner dort anzusiedeln. Von 300 EUR Rente kann in Deutschland keiner leben, aber in Polen wegen der wesentlich geringeren Lebenshaltungskosten. Mit diesem Befreiungsschlag haben wir die Sozialhilfekosten massiv reduziert und den deutschen Kommunen wieder auf die Beine geholfen.

STERN: Den Bundeshaushalt haben Sie durch einen Verkauf der deutschen Schulden an US-Pensionsfonds saniert. Es gab durchaus Kritik daran, dass Sie als Sicherheit die Alpen, den Schwarzwald, den Kölner Dom, die Rüdesheimer Drosselgasse sowie Rothenburg o. d. Tauber und das Münchner Oktoberfest verpfändet haben.

v. Pierer: Verpfändet ist nicht verkauft. Die einheimische Bevölkerung kann diese Liegenschaften weiterhin ungehindert nutzen.

STERN: Bei den Arbeitslosen sind sie einen neuen Weg gegangen...

v. Pierer: ...den am Anfang auch wieder keiner begriffen hat. Erst hieß es, es sei widersinnig, die Arbeitslosenzahl durch Entlassungen senken zu wollen. Aber das macht jeder Manager, der zu viele Leute hat, die zuviel Geld kosten. Er entlässt sie einfach! Wir haben zwei Millionen Arbeitslose aus der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft entlassen und aus Deutschland ausgewiesen.

STERN: Wohin?

v. Pierer: Unterschiedlich. Nicht wenige sind mit einer " Blond Card" als Straßenkehrer in Indien untergekommen, Indien: sauber und schön durch deutsches Reinigungspersonal. Andere haben sich als Soldaten in diversen afrikanischen Burgerkriegsländern verpflichtet.

STERN: Auch bei der Landesverteidigung konnten Sie massiv sparen.

v. Pierer: Das stimmt. Sie als Privatmann halten sich ja auch keinen persönlichen Polizisten. Warum sollten wir das als Staat tun?! Dem Trend zum Outsourcing können sich auch die öffentlichen Einrichtungen nicht entziehen. Also habe ich die Bundeswehr abgeschafft, die viel zu teuer ist. Im Bedarfsfall kaufen wir uns Sicherheitsleistungen zum Beispiel von US-Söldnerfirmen ein, die zudem auch noch das ganze Kriegsgerät vorrätig halten. So entfallen für uns Lager- und Wartungskosten. Just-in-time-Sicherheit sozusagen.

STERN: Sogar die Politiker haben Sie zu Gunsten der Staatskasse eingespannt.

v. Pierer: Es war schließlich nicht einzusehen, dass solche hochkarätigen Entertainer kostenlos bei Vereinsfesten und Einweihungen auftreten. Seitdem wir Gebühren für die Anwesenheit von Politikern erheben, kommt Geld in die Staatskasse und die Terminflut für die Politiker nimmt ab, so dass sie endlich wieder in ihren Büros arbeiten können, statt bei irgendwelchen Karnickelzüchtern Grußworte zu sprechen. Die Deutschen müssen sich dran gewöhnen, dass es nichts kostenlos gibt, auch nicht Grußworte von Politikern. Roberto Blanco singt bei der Einweihung eines Baumarktes ja auch nicht kostenlos.

STERN: Aber ein Staatssekretär singt doch auch nicht.

v. Pierer: Gegen Aufpreis schon!

STERN: Was sind Ihre nächsten Pläne, Herr Bundeskanzler?

v. Pierer: Wir haben noch zirka 2,5 Millionen Arbeitslose in Deutschland. Ich beabsichtige, durch weitere Entlassungen endlich Vollbeschäftigung herzustellen. Außerdem müssen wir uns noch stärker auf unsere Kernkompetenzen konzentrieren. Ich habe an den Universitäten unsinnige Studienfächer wie Sozialpädagogik streichen und deutsche Kernfächer wie Ingenieurwissenschaften stark ausbauen lassen.

STERN: Durchaus mit Erfolg. Wird Deutschland durch Zukäufe wachsen?

v. Pierer: Das halte ich nicht für ausgeschlossen. Wie Sie sicher wissen, befinden wir uns seit einigen Wochen in Verhandlungen mit Frankreich, weil wir das Elsass kaufen wollen. Obwohl wir den Franzosen einen fairen Preis gemacht haben, sträuben sie sich noch. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie diesen Kurs noch lange durchhalten können. Schließlich hat es Frankreich im Gegensatz zu Deutschland versäumt, 5 vor 12 mit einem streng marktwirtschaftlichen Kurs das Ruder doch noch herumzureißen. Das hat dazu geführt, dass Paris von marodierenden Afrikanern aus den ehemaligen Kolonien zur Hälfte niedergebrannt wurde und in Marseille jetzt ein islamischer Kalif regiert. Frankreich braucht Geld, es wird uns das Elsass verkaufen. Ich will nicht verhehlen, dass wir auch Interesse an der Champagne und dem Bordelais haben.

STERN: Duce Berlusconi, der Führer des weitgehend bankrotten Italiens, soll Deutschland Südtirol zum Kauf angeboten haben?

v. Pierer: Das stimmt. Südtirol wurde durchaus in unser Produkt-Portfolio passen. Dort gibt es noch eine ausgeprägte Landwirtschaft und Landwirtschaft gehört zu den deutschen
Kernkompetenzen: Der deutsche Bauer erzeugt auf deutscher Scholle deutsche Lebensmittel. Allerdings mussten die Italiener zunächst die Altlasten entsorgen.

STERN: Altlasten?

v. Pierer: Na, die in Südtirol lebenden Italiener. Die können wir natürlich nicht gebrauchen Die musste der Duce zurücknehmen.

STERN: Es gibt Gerüchte, Großbritannien habe Deutschland eine Fusion angeboten.

v. Pierer: Dazu möchte ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur sagen, dass Großbritannien wie wir gut am Markt positioniert ist. Eine Fusion könnte durchaus die Fantasie der Anleger wecken. Diese musste allerdings auf gleicher Augenhöhe erfolgen. Eine feindliche Übernahme wird es nicht geben.

STERN: Herr Bundeskanzler, wir danken Ihnen für dieses Gespräch.

v. Pierer: Gern geschehen. Und vergessen Sie nicht, am Ausgang die Gebühren für das Interview in die Staatskasse einzuzahlen. Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Dieses Interview was powered by Coca Cola light.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Dezember 2005)

*Wahre Begebenheit ?*

After numerous rounds of "We don't even know if Osama
is still alive," Osama himself decided to send George
Bush a letter in his own handwriting to let him know
he was still in the game.

Bush opened the letter and it appeared to contain a
single line of coded message:

370HSSV 0773H

Bush was baffled, so he e-mailed it to the FBI.
No one at the FBI could solve it so it went to the
CIA, then to the NSA.

With no clue as to its meaning they eventually asked 
Britain's MI-6 for help. Within a minute MI-6 cabled 
the White House with this reply, "Tell the President 
he's holding the message upside down."


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Dezember 2005)

*Sicherheit am Arbeitsplatz*

Ein immer wichtigeres Thema ...


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Januar 2006)

Das sollte man nicht verpasst haben. Wir haben hier nun wirklich kleine Probleme.

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886

Einfach ein wenig nach unten scrollen und hinsetzen.

pt


----------



## arcis (24 Januar 2006)

*+*

A little old lady went into the Bank of Canada one day carrying a bag of money. She insisted that she must speak with the President of the Bank to open a savings account because "It's a lot of money!" After much humming and hawing, the bank staff finally ushered her into the President's office (the customer is always right!) The President of the Bank then asked her how much she would like to deposit. She replied, "$165,000!" and dumped the cashout of her bag onto his desk.

The President was of course curious as to how she came by all this cash, so he asked her, "Ma'am, I'm surprised you're carrying so much cash around. Where did you get this money?" The old lady replied, "I make bets". The President then asked "Bets? What kind of bets?" The old woman said, "Well, for example, I'll bet you $25,000 that your balls are square." "Ha!" laughed the President, "That's a stupid bet. You can never win that kind of bet!" The old lady challenged, "So, would you like to take my bet?" "Sure," said the President, I'll bet $25,000 that my balls are not square!" The little old lady then said, "Okay, but since there is a lot of money involved, may I bring my lawyer with me tomorrow at 10:00 AM as a witness?" "Sure!" replied the confident President.

That night, the President got very nervous about the bet and spent a long time in front of a mirror checking his balls, turning from side to side, again and again. He thoroughly checked them out until he was sure there was absolutely no way his balls were square and that he would win the bet. The next morning, at precisely 10:00 am, the little old lady appeared with her lawyer at the President's office. She introduced the lawyer to the President and repeated the bet: "$25,000 says the President's balls are square!" The President agreed with the bet again and the old lady asked him to drop his pants so they could all see. The President did. The little old lady peered closely at his balls and then asked if she could feel them. "Well, okay," said the President, "$25,000 is a lot of money, so I guess you should be absolutely sure."

Just then, he noticed that the lawyer was quietly banging his head against the wall. The President asked the old lady, "What the hell's the matter with your lawyer?" She replied, "Nothing, except I bet him $100,000 that at 10:00 AM today I'd have The Bank of Canada's President's balls in my hand."


----------



## Kai (13 Februar 2006)

*Umzug*

Gruß Kai


----------



## plc_tippser (3 März 2006)

*Ein Mann kommt in die Hölle.
*


Teufel:
"Warum bist du so verzweifelt ?"

Der Mann:
"Warum ? Weil ich in der Hölle bin..."

Teufel:
"Die Hölle ist doch gar nicht so schlimm. Wir haben hier jede Menge Spaß.
Bist du ein TRINKER ?"

Der Mann:
"Klar doch, ich liebe das Trinken!"

Teufel:
"Na also, du wirst die Montage lieben.
Wir saufen den ganzen Montag: Schnaps, Bier, Whiskey, Tequila. Einfach alles. Wir trinken bis wir kotzen und dann trinken wir weiter."

Der Mann:
"Das klingt ja super !"

Teufel:
"Du wirst die Dienstage lieben.
Wir RAUCHEN den ganzen Tag die besten Zigaretten und Zigarren aus der ganzen Welt. Kriegst du Krebs.. wen juckt das.. du bist ja schon tot !"

Der Mann:
"Das ist ja einfach toll."

Teufel:
"Ich wette, du bist ein SPIELER !"

Der Mann:
"Natürlich bin ich einer."

Teufel:
"Am Mittwoch kannst du alles was dein Herz begehrt spielen. Poker, Roulette, Blackjack alles was du willst. Bist du pleite, wen juckt das...du bist ja tot. Wie sieht es mit DROGEN aus ?"

Der Mann:
"Machst du Witze? Ich liebe Drogen. Du meinst ..."

Teufel:
"Ja, natürlich, am Donnerstag ist Drogentag. Du kannst alle Drogen zu dir nehmen die du willst. Du bist ja tot, wen juckt das ..."

Der Mann:
"Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass die Hölle so ein cooler Ort ist."

Teufel:
"Bist du SCHWUL ?"

Der Mann:
"Nein."

Teufel:
"Oh... du wirst die Freitage hassen !"


----------



## Zefix (19 Mai 2006)

*Einfach Unbezahlbar!!*

Einfach unbezahlbar!! 

Er zwingt sich, die Augen zu öffnen und blickt zuerst auf eine Packung Aspirin und ein Glas Wasser auf dem Nachttisch. 
Er setzt sich auf und schaut sich um. 
Auf einem Stuhl ist seine gesamte Kleidung, schön zusammengefaltet. 
Er sieht, dass im Schlafzimmer alles sauber und ordentlich aufgeräumt ist. 
Und so sieht es in der ganzen Wohnung aus. 
Er nimmt das Aspirin und bemerkt einen Zettel auf dem Tisch: 
"Liebling, das Frühstück steht in der Küche, ich bin schon früh raus, um einkaufen zu gehen. Ich liebe dich!" 
Also geht er in die Küche und tatsächlich - da steht ein fertig gemachtes Frühstück, und die Morgenzeitung liegt auf dem Tisch. 

Außerdem sitzt da sein Sohn und isst. 
Er fragt ihn: "Kleiner, was ist gestern eigentlich passiert?" 
Sein Sohn sagt: "Tja, Paps, Du bist um drei Uhr früh heimgekommen, total besoffen und eigentlich schon halb bewusstlos. 
Du hast ein paar Möbel demoliert, in den Flur gekotzt und hast dir fast ein Augeausgestochen, als du gegen einen Türgriff gelaufen bist. 

"Verwirrt fragt er weiter: "Und warum ist dann alles hier so aufgeräumt und das Frühstück auf dem Tisch?" 
"Ach das," antwortet ihm sein Sohn, "Mama hat dich ins Schlafzimmer geschleift und aufs Bett gewuchtet, aber als sie versuchte, dir die Hose auszuziehen, hast Du gesagt: 

'Hände weg, du Schlampe, ich bin glücklich verheiratet.'" 

Resumee: 
Ein selbstverschuldeter Kater: 100 Euro 
Kaputte Möbel: 250 Euro 
Frühstück: 10 Euro 
Im richtigen Moment das Richtige sagen: unbezahlbar


----------



## Kojote (24 Mai 2006)

Der ist echt gut


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2006)

ZaUbErEr

http://www.spreeblick.com/2006/05/03/its-magic/


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2006)

Muß mal wieder diesen guten alten Link hochholen:

Hier noch ein Link für euch  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztNKiihsuJ8

Nicht erschrecken, erst mal anschauen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2006)

Und bevor der Kriegsminister Rumsfeld zurücktrat ereignete sich noch folgendes:

Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing.
He concludes by saying: "Yesterday, 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed." 

"OH NO!" the president exclaims. "That's terrible!" 

His staff sits stunned at this display of emotion, nervously watching 
as the president sits, head in hands. 

Finally, the president looks up and asks: "How many is a brazillion?"


----------



## maxi (14 November 2006)

Balou schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> ... man könnte behaupten das wir hier sitzen und Fachsimpeln ist Legal aber nicht Logisch, das wir dafür kein Geld bekommen ist logisch aber nicht Legal, und das wir das nach Feierabend machen weil es in Firma kein I-Net gibt ist weder Logisch noch Legal.
> :twisted:
> ...


 
Ich bekomme unter Tags Geld dafür wenn ich hier fachsimpel 
Spare dabei sogar der Frima noch viel Geld wenn ich eien Antwort auf eien frage finde an der ich sonst stundenlang gessen hätte.

Ist ja aber auch mein Job: Der Kunde wünscht, ich vollbringe *nich ganz so aber in etwa*

Ihr wisst ja! Unmögliches erledigen wir gleich, Wunder dauern ewtas länger!


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2006)

Für alle, die nicht ganz ausgelastet sind schlage ich folgendes vor.

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=OTA2MTR8MTI%3D



ne, noch besser so:

http://www.clipfish.com/player.php?videoid=NjA1MTJ8MzYw&cat=1


----------



## zotos (13 Dezember 2006)

Neuer Traumjob:
commissioning linebacker


siehe Office Linebacker:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1rE2WsyZK4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEOTXBC4_Ts


----------



## NOP0 (13 Dezember 2006)

*Warum du kein SPS Programmierer sein willst*

*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Warum du kein SPS Programmierer sein willst[/FONT]*


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- du hast bizarre Arbeitszeiten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- du wirst bezahlt, um deinen Kunden glücklich zu machen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- dein Kunde bezahlt viel, aber dein Chef kassiert das Geld[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- du hast einen Stundenlohn aber deine Arbeitszeit endet wenn die Arbeit[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]erledigt ist[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- auch wenn du gut bist, bist du nie stolz auf deine Arbeit[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- du wirst bezahlt, um Fantasien deines Kunden zu befriedigen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- es ist schwierig für dich eine Famile zu haben und zu halten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- wenn du gefragt wirst, worin deine Arbeit besteht, kannst du es nicht[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]richtig erklären[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- deine Freunde verlassen dich und du bleibst zurück mit Typen wie du[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- der Kunde bezahlt das Hotel und die Arbeitszeit[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- dein Boss hat ein wunderschönes Auto[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie bei den Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- wenn du zu einem Kunden auf \"Mission\" gehst, kommst du mit einem großen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Lächeln an[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- aber wenn du deine Arbeit erledigt hast, bist du schlecht gelaunt[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- um deine Fähigkeiten zu bewiesen, musst du grauenvolle Tests bestehen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- der Kunde möchte immer weniger bezahlen und du musst trotzdem Wunder[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]vollbringen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- wenn du morgens aufstehst, denkst du: \"Ich kann das nicht ein Leben lang[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]machen\"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]... wie die Prostituierten[/FONT]


MFG
NOP0


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2006)

Als ich 12 Jahre alt war, wollte ich eine Freundin haben.
Als ich 14 wurde fand ich endlich eine, aber sie war nicht leidenschaftlich,
also erkannte ich das ich eine leidenschaftliche Freundin haben wollte.
Als ich 18 war ging ich mit einer leidenschaftlichen Freundin aus, aber sie war sehr sensibel.
Für sie war alles furchtbar, sie war die Königin der Dramatik, weinte immer und drohte sich umzubringen.
Ich erkannte das ich eine selbstsichere Freundin haben wollte.
Als ich 22 wurde begegnete ich eine selbstsicheren Frau, sie war aber langweilig. Sie war absolut vorhersehbar und nichts konnte sie anregen.
Das Leben war so langweilig, dass ich mich entschloss eine aufregende Freundin zu suchen.
Mit 24 traf ich eine aufregende Frau, ich konnte aber ihren Rhythmus nicht mithalten. Sie wechselte ständig ihre Interessen, war impulsiv und stritt sich mit jedem.
Anfangs war ich darüber amüsiert, aber ich erkannte bald, dass es keine Zukunft haben konnte. Ich suchte dann eine zielstrebige Frau.
Mit 26 Jahren traf ich sie: intelligent, zielstrebig und bodenständig.
Sie war eine Kollegin. Sie war so zielstrebig, dass sie meinen Chef bumste und meine Stelle bekam.
Jetzt, 30 Jahre alt, suche ich eine Frau mit dicken Titten


----------



## zotos (15 Dezember 2006)

[edit=ZoToS]

:shock: Oh leck das war eine Witz der nicht mal von mir Stammt so gesehen kann man mich nun nicht nur wegen Anstiftung zum begehen einer Straftat belangen sondern auch noch wegen der Verletzung des Urheberrechts.

Kollegen passt auf was Ihr hier schreibt dem Nächst gibt es hier Abmahnungen wegen verstösse gegen das Gleichbehandlungsgesetz usw.

 Wenn ich den Beitrag lösche gebt Ihr dann ruhe?
[/edit]

Wer von uns-- ärgert sich nicht, wenn man schnell mit seinem Auto über die
Autobahn huschen will und irgendein Penner träumt mal wieder auf derlinken 
Fahrspur. 

Drängeln ? Lichthupe ? Aber halt: Das kannnach der neuen Vorschrift der 
StVO sehr teuer werden!

Seit dem 1.8.2006 gilt nämlich die neue Dränglervorschrift: 250 Euro - 4 
Punkte - 3 Monate Fahrverbot. 

Fazit: Lieber gleichrechts überholen. Das kostet lt. gültiger StVO nämlich 
im Moment:50 Euro - 3 Punkte. Fahrverbot gibt es erst bei mehrmaligen
Wiederholungen. 

Fazit: 200 Euro - 1 Punkt - 3 Monate Fahrverbot gespart! 

Noch mehr sparen? 

Also rauf auf die Standspur.Das kostet lt. gültiger StVO im Moment: 

50 Euro - 2 Punkte.Wieder ein Punkt gespart! Niemand bedrängt, nicht 
aufgeregt, Nerven geschont, schnell vorangekommen und insgesamt noch 200 
Euro,2 Punkte und 3 Monate Fahrverbot gespart. 

Das geht nochviel billiger und effektiver für die ganz Harten! 

Kauf Direin Blaulicht und ein Martinshorn, gebrauche dasselbe und Du kannst
Dir deinen Fahrstreifen aussuchen, der freigemacht werden soll.

Die Verwendung solcher kleinen Hilfen im täglichen Verkehr kostetläppische 
20 Euro. Steht so im § 38 StVO geschrieben. Blaulicht undHorn werden dann 
aber beschlagnahmt - also möglichst preiswertund sofort in größeren Mengen 
im Versandhandel (Conrad, Westfalia,etc.) kaufen. 

Also 230 Euro gespart und - K E I N E -Punkte!!! 

So kann clever Autofahren aussehen, wenn man sich imGesetz auskennt


----------



## Zefix (15 Dezember 2006)

GEIIIL


----------



## dresel (15 Dezember 2006)

Für diejenigen die Wirk-, Blind- und Scheinleistung immer noch nicht kapiert haben: siehe Anhang!


----------



## nade (15 Dezember 2006)

Wie geil ist das denn...
Das Bierglas müßten einige Berufsschullehrer in ihren unterlagen haben, damit der Azubi auch bei langweiligem Unterricht aufpasst  
Hat nicht ganz was mit E.Technik oder 24h Supportschnellflug auf der Autobahn zu tun, aber böööse Karikatur.


----------



## Question_mark (19 Januar 2007)

*Das Ende des INet erreicht*

Hallo,

muss doch mal diesen Fred aus der Leichenhalle nach oben holen ...

Ist das Internet unendlich oder begrenzt oder endlich und unbegrenzt? 
Ich habe endlich die Antwort gefunden  

http:\\www.xcn.de

Udo Lindenberg behauptet ja : "Hinter dem Horizont geht's weiter", aber jetzt kommen langsam Zweifel auf  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2007)

Glatteis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMzeiMJQrvk


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2007)

*Neue Wischerblätter*

Hallo,

bei dem schlechten Wetter haben meine Wischer schon stark gelitten. Hier seht Ihr meine neuen Wischer...
Wie ich das bei der Heckscheibe mache, ich weiss noch nicht  




Und ja, ich habe eine Heizung für das Wischwasser   
Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2007)

*Welche Airline ???*

Hallo, einen noch zum Abschluss :

Wo bin ich da wohl hingeflogen   




Muss schon ein ziemlich grosser Hund gewesen sein  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo QM,

scheiß auf die Heckscheibe, wichtig ist dass du vorne was siehst! Mit roten Söckchen könnte man sogar auch blinken. Gibt es auch eine deluxe-version zur Navigation? Nach den Boxenstopps frage ich besser nicht  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2007)

*GPS-Stummel*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es auch eine deluxe-version zur Navigation?



Klar, aber ich sag Dir nicht, wo da die GPS-Antenne sitzt   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ..Klar, aber ich sag Dir nicht, wo da die GPS-Antenne sitzt


Naja, es gibt ja eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder im NOP 0 oder im SQRT.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## KartoffeL (29 Januar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Heut in der Früh ging ich zum Bäcker, war nur fünf Minuten im Laden
> drin, und als ich wieder rauskam, war da diese Politesse und schrieb
> gerade ein Ticket aus.
> 
> ...



nicht schlecht!


----------



## nade (29 Januar 2007)

Vergesst die 10 Gebote... ein Update wurde durchgeführt...das dann wenn die datenbank zu groß wird (müßte eigentlich zum programiercontest )
Und wollte euch nicht vorenthalten was bei der MArsmison wirklich passierte.


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2007)

In dem Sinne: "Schaut euch mal nades Homepage an"!!! Die Seite "Bilder" ist wirklich spitze .


----------



## nade (30 Januar 2007)

So "fast" Jugenfreie  ladung Humor für Heut morgen ... "klasse wachgelacht" 
De Fönig weiß was ich mit mein.


----------



## plc_tippser (30 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss doch mal diesen Fred aus der Leichenhalle nach oben holen ...
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie funzt der Link nicht


----------



## Question_mark (30 Januar 2007)

*Dä Link iss fott*

Hallo pt,



			
				pt schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie funzt der Link nicht



Seit ein paar Tagen leider nicht mehr. Der Betreiber hatte hinter diesem Link eine lustige Seite mit dem Titel "Sie haben das Ende des Internets erreicht".
Vor ein paar Tagen hat er das zurückgezogen mit dem Hinweis, dass der Link sich weltweit durch Foren und Chats verbreitet hat, so dass die Kosten für den Traffic nicht mehr zu finanzieren sind. Seit gestern ist der Link ganz vom Netz.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2007)

Aua:

http://www.atomfilms.com/film/domestic.jsp


----------



## soehne (11 März 2007)

Ein Bauer in Canada entdeckt eine Marktlücke und eröffnet auf seiner Farm eine Art Puff. Er stellt hinter seinem Haus eine Bretterwand auf und bohrt drei Löcher rein. Für ein paar Canadian-Dollars kann jeder notgeile Farmer seinen Schniedel reinhängen. Soweit so gut. Am ersten Tag kommt der Bauer von der Nachbarranch und probiert das erste der drei Löcher aus. Nach zehn Minuten ist er total erledigt und meint: - "Hey, Dein Teil ist spitze, das Geld geb’ ich dir gern, aber sag mir bitte... wer stand hinter dem Loch ???" - "Das war meine Frau." Ein paar Tage später kommt der selbige wieder und steckt seinen Schniedel in das zweite Loch. Nach einer Viertelstunde drückt er völlig entkräftet seine Kohle ab und frägt: - "Oh Mann, das war Obersahne, sag mir bitte - wer stand hinter dem Loch ???" - "Das war meine Tochter." Wieder ein paar Tage später probiert, wie kann es anders sein, unser Freier das dritte Loch. Nach einer dreiviertelstunde Dauerorgasmus torkelt er zum Bauer hin: - "...Oahh.....Oooooaaahh....Mann, sag mir bitte um Himmelswillen, wer war hinter der Mauer????????" - "Das war meine Melkmaschine, die läßt nicht unter zwanzig Liter los!"


----------



## zotos (13 März 2007)

Das ist was für Bitschubser... so wie Ralle einer ist ;o)


----------



## godi (13 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das ist was für Bitschubser... so wie Ralle einer ist ;o)


 
 Das ist gut!
Gibts das für HEX auch?


----------



## zotos (18 März 2007)

So ist das mit der S7 und S5 zu verstehen:


```
7   =  5+2                | Erweitern mit (7-5)
    7 (7-5)  =  (5+2) (7-5)        | Klammer auflösen
     49-35   =  35-25-10+14        | - 14
   49-35-14  =  35-25-10           | Ausklammern
   7 (7-5-2) =  5 (7-5-2)          | Wegkürzen von gleichen Größen (7-5-2)

           7 =  5
```
;o)


----------



## Sockenralf (18 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich rechne noch  

MfG


----------



## zotos (18 März 2007)

```
7 (7-5-2) =  5 (7-5-2)          // Die Klammer (7-5-2) ist in Summe 0
     7 * (0) =  5 * (0)          

           0 =  0
```


----------



## o.s.t. (18 März 2007)

*Der Test*

Der TEST


Ich war ein glücklicher Mann. Meine wundervolle Freundin und ich waren seit einem Jahr zusammen und wir wollten heiraten.

Es gab da nur eine Kleinigkeit die mich bedrückte ... ihre wunderschöne kleine Schwester.
Meine zukünftige Schwägerin war 22 und sie trug nur Miniröcke und nie einen BH. Wenn sie bemerkte, dass ich sie ansah beugte sie sich immer so, dass ich regelmäßig "sehr tiefe Einblicke" bekam.

Kurz vor dem Hochzeitstermin rief mich die "kleine" Schwester wegen der Hochzeitseinladungen an. Als ich ankam war sie alleine und sie sagte mir, dass sie sehr starke Gefühle für mich hätte, und deshalb wolle sie einmal mit mir schlafen, aber vor der Hochzeit, so dass es noch kein Ehebruch sei.
Sie sagte "Ich gehe jetzt hoch in mein Schlafzimmer, und wenn du willst kommst Du einfach nach."
Ich stand da wie gelähmt und starrte ihr nach, wie sie die Treppe hinaufging. Oben angelangt öffnete sie ihre Bluse und zog ihren Rock aus, den sie mir zuwarf. Ich drehte mich um öffnete die Tür und rannte zu meinem Auto. Dort stand die ganze Familie und applaudierte. Mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater entschuldigte sich bei mir für den "kleinen Test" und sagte, dass es keinen besseren Mann für seine Tochter gäbe.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte :
Hebe deine Kondome immer im Auto auf!


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2007)

*Die bessere Lösung*

Hallo,



			
				o.s.t schrieb:
			
		

> Der TEST



Besser keine von beiden heiraten, dann kannst Du beide mit gutem Gewissen p..pen  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (18 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ```
> 7 (7-5-2) =  5 (7-5-2)          // Die Klammer (7-5-2) ist in Summe 0
> 7 * (0) =  5 * (0)
> 
> ...


Nein, 0=0 ist falsch. Da du durch die Klammer (0) teilst, je nach Aufassung: 

```
7 (7-5-2) =  5 (7-5-2)          // Die Klammer (7-5-2) ist in Summe 0
     7 * (0) =  5 * (0)          

           unendlich =  unendlich
```


```
undefiniert =  undefiniert
```

Wobei auch noch der Sinn des Gleichheitszeichen fragwürdig ist.


----------



## zotos (19 März 2007)

@Zottel:


zotos schrieb:


> So ist das mit der S7 und S5 zu verstehen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



    7 (7-5-2) =  5 (7-5-2)          *<-- Also ich lese hier eindeutig mal 0 
*7 (0) =  5 (0)

Aber beim Wegkürzen haste recht... 
    7 (7-5-2)/(7-5-2) =  5 (7-5-2)/(7-5-2)
was solls ist doch eh nur FUN


----------



## Question_mark (19 März 2007)

*Bin beschäftigt ...*

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich ja in einem anderen Thread Kaffee trinken und Gebäck futtern. Konnte gerade aber einen kleinen Auftrag abwickeln und habe dummerweise auf Barzahlung bestanden...
Die Bezahlung ist gerade angekommen. Wenn Ihr in den nächsten Tagen nichts von mir hört, ich bin jetzt beim Nachzählen...
So ca. bis Freitag abend, danach gehe ich auf die Rolle  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## dresel (19 März 2007)

Warum haben Rechner mit Intel-Prozessor einen Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift 'Intel inside'? 
- Es soll keiner sagen können, dass er nicht gewarnt wurde. 

Warum ist der Kreis um das Intel-Logo durchbrochen? 
- Er wurde von einem Pentium-Prozessor berechnet. 


Wie viele Programmierer sind nötig, um eine kaputte Glühbirne auszuwechseln? 
- Keiner. Das ist ein Hardwareproblem. 

Wie viele Hardwarespezialisten braucht man um eine kaputte Glühbirne auszuwechseln? 
- Nach den Messgeräten ist alles ok. Es kann sich nur um ein Softwareproblem handeln. 

Wie viele Leute von der Qualitätssicherung braucht man, um eine kaputte Glühbirne auszuwechseln? 
- Drei! Einer schraubt die neue Birne ein und zwei erklären, warum das Licht nicht brennt, falls die Birne defekt ist. 

Wie viele Microsoft-Ingenieure braucht man, um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln? 
- Keinen. Die erklären die Dunkelheit zum Industriestandard. 

Vobis-Chef Theo Lieven, Marc Andreessen von Netscape und Bill Gates sind mit dem Flugzeug abgestürzt. Gott empfängt die drei: "Was habt ihr auf Erden geleistet?" Lieven drängt sich vor: "Ich war der erste mit Billig-PCs. Jeder kann sich jetzt einen PC leisten." - "Gut", sagt Gott, "Petrus wird dir deinen Platz zuweisen." Marc Andreessen hebt den Finger: "Netscape hat dafür gesorgt,dass man sich im Internet zurechtfindet." - "Petrus wird dir deinen Weg zuweisen", sagt Gott und wendet sich an Bill Gates: "Nun mein Sohn, was hast du auf Erden geleistet?" Bill Gates: "Erstens bin ich nicht dein Sohn und zweitens - runter von meinem Platz!" 


Kann man die Erde mit einem Computer zerstören? 
Ja, 
1. Finde die URL von Gott (versuche god.org, god.net, vielleicht god.com, aber nicht islam.com oder vatican.net). 
2. Knacke das Passwort (versuche Jesus, Adam, Moses, Maria, oder vielleicht Satan) 
3. Installiere folgendes Script-Programm. Vergiss nicht deinen Namen einzufügen: 
DELETE Paradies:\*.men 
MOVE Paris Hilton TO Paradies: 
MOVE Pamela Anderson TO Paradies: 
MOVE [IhrName] TO Paradies: 
FORMAT Erde:/U 
INSTALL Ozean 
INSTALL Kontinent 
INSTALL Bakterien 
INSTALL Pflanzen 
INSTALL Insekten 
INSTALL Fische 
INSTALL Dinosaurier 
Ich weiss nicht, ob der nächste Schritt funktioniert (wahrscheinlich benötigt man nochmals ein Superuser-Passwort, aber wer weiss?): 
RENAME [Ihr Name] TO Gott.God 
Falls du nicht die Erde zerstören möchtest: 
UNDELETE Einstein.man 
RENAME BillGates.god TO BillGates.man 
RENAME MichaelJackson.wom TO MichaelJackson.man 
EDIT Sonnenuntergang.ini 
DELETE *.nazi 
COPY Erde:\Afrika\Kenia\Löwen.anm TO Erde:\Amerika\USA\NewYork\ 
MOVE Edmund.Stoiber@T-Online TO Erde:\Russland\Sibirien 



Hier noch einige von Murphys Gesetzen: 
- Wenn etwas schief gehen kann - dann geht es auch schief. 
- Jedes Programm, das läuft, ist veraltet. 
- Wenn eine Diskette im Laufwerk klemmt, wende Gewalt an. Wenn sie kaputt geht, hätte sie sowieso erneuert werden müssen. 
- Jedes Programm, in das sich ein Fehler einschleichen kann, wird auch einen enthalten. 


Erfolgsrezept eines Benutzers: "Ich verdanke meinen Erfolg im Umgang mit der EDV den Ratschlägen, die ich von Kollegen nicht angenommen habe."


Behauptung:
Jedes Programm lässt sich um mindestens eine Anweisung kürzen.
Jedes Programm hat mindestens einen Fehler.
Durch Induktion können wir schließen:
Jedes Programm ist reduzierbar auf eine Anweisung, die nicht funktioniert...


----------



## dresel (19 März 2007)

Wie viele Forenmitglieder braucht man zum Wechseln einer Glühbirne?


Einen, der die Glühbirne auswechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass sie
ausgewechselt wurde.

14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die
Birne anders hätte wechseln können.

7 die auf Gefahren beim Wechseln hinweisen

3 die fragen, wozu der Threadstarter überhaupt eine Glühbirne braucht

5 die der Regierung die Schuld daran geben, dass die Glühbirne
durchgebrannt ist

3 die finden, dass es die Opposition auch nicht besser gemacht hätte

1 Irrer der behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben der die Glühbirne
erfunden hat

8 die auf Tipp- und Grammatikfehler in den vorherigen Beiträgen
hinweisen

12 die den Grammatikfanatikern ihren Hass entgegenschleudern und sie
als arrogante Wichtigtuer beschimpfen

25 die die Rechtschreibfehler in den Hasspostings korrigieren

6 die darüber diskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Leuchtkörper heißt.

6 weitere die die vorherigen 6 als anal-fixiert beschimpfen.

3 Alt-Forumsmitglieder die wissen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion vor
zwei Jahren schon mal stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren, die keiner
mehr kennt, und dem Urheber der Beitragsfolge vorwerfen, das ganze
geklaut zu haben um zu ähnlichem Ruhm zu gelangen wie der Typ damals.

32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion
nicht ins Off-Topic gehört und woanders hätte gepostet werden müssen.

36 die sich über die beste Glühbirnenwechselmethode streiten, wo man
die besten Glühbirnen kaufen kann, welche Glühbirnenmarke am besten
mit der Methode funktioniert und welche Glühbirnen überhaupt nichts
taugen

12 die mit den angeblich untauglichen Glühbirnen prima zurechtkommen
und den Vorpostern vorwerfen, sie seien Händler oder Hersteller, die
im Forum Schleichwerbung betreiben.

5 die den Fans der geschmähten Glühbirnenmarke vorwerfen, sie säßen eh
den ganzen Tag im Dunkeln und hätten daher keine Ahnung von Glühbirnen

3 die darauf hinweisen, dass sie Beleuchter sind und daher genau
wüssten, wovon sie reden.

4 die betonen, wer lesen könne sei klar im Vorteil

2 die wie immer auf die Suchfunktion verweisen

6 die sich über den schlechten Kundenservice in Baumärkten beschweren

2 die behaupten, ihr Baumarktpersonal sei nett und in Amerika sei es
auch nicht besser

11 die darauf hinweisen, dass es ja auch Fachgeschäfte gibt und man
nur das bekäme, wofür man auch bezahlt.

4 die sich in einer Diskussion über die Hitzefestigkeit von
Lampenschirmen verzetteln

13 die darauf hinweisen, das sei nun wirklich OT und man möge doch
bitte einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen

3 die diese Aufforderung völlig ignorieren

19 die verschiedene Internetadressen posten, wo man geeignete
Glühbirnen anschauen kann

7 die darauf hinweisen, dass die URLs teilweise inkorrekt sind und die
korrigierten Adressen posten

3 die das gleiche schreiben wie ihre Vorposter, mit dem dazueditierten
Satz
"Oh, du warst schneller "

2 die in wüste Beschimpfungen ausbrechen, weil sie das vorherige
Posting als Angriff missverstanden haben

22 die die längsten Postings komplett zitieren, mit dem Zusatz "Volle
Zustimmung!"

7 deren Postings nur aus obszönen Smileys bestehen

9 die sich unter Trollnicks einloggen und über die Kommentare ihrer
erklärten Lieblingsforumsfeinde hermachen um die Gunst der Stunde zu
nutzen, sie zu diskreditieren.

4 Freunde und Sympathisanten der angegriffenen Mitglieder, die die
Trolle als feiges Pack bezeichnen das nicht den Mut hat, sich zu
erkennen zu geben und Vermutungen darüber äußern, wer das jetzt
geschrieben haben könnte.

8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträge posten. Alle vertreten zwar
die gleichen Meinungen, reden aber die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei
und antworten sehr klug, obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit zu fragen
scheinen, wie das Gesagte jetzt eigentlich gemeint ist.

7 die nur durch die große Zahl der Postings auf die Diskussion
aufmerksam geworden sind und von der Beitragsfolge gerade mal die
letzten zwei Kommentare gelesen haben, um sich jetzt richtig ins Zeug
zu legen, weil sie sich unbedingt an einer hitzigen Debatte beteiligen
wollen.

9 die den 7 Vorherigen erklären dass das alles entweder schon gesagt
oder hinreichend widerlegt wurde
einer, der ein überbreites Bild seiner Glühbirne einstellt, so dass
man von nun an horizontal scrollen muss, um die Texte zu lesen

3 die fragen, wie man denn Bilder einstellen kann

5 die auf die FAQ hinweisen und darum bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben

2 Newbies, die die Löschung Ihres Accounts verlangen, weil dies ein
blödes Forum sei

8 die die frustrierten Newbies umstimmen wollen

2 die das Gebaren hier eines Kindergartens als würdig befinden weil
hier überhaupt niemand Plan davon zu haben scheint, worum es denn
eigentlich geht

7 die beschließen, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen, da das "Niveau
jetzt zu niedrig" sei

3 die hämisch darauf hinweisen, dass den 7 das Niveau immer dann zu
niedrig wird, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen

und 1 User, der den Thread nach 6 Monaten wieder ausgräbt, damit alles
von vorne losgeht"


----------



## Question_mark (19 März 2007)

*....*

Hallo,

nicht ganz so lang wie der Beitrag von dresel, aber Ihr kriegt noch einen :

Was haben Frauen mit Gummistiefel gemeinsam ?

Wenn sie trocken sind, kommst du nicht rein.
Wenn sie nass sind, stinken sie.
….. Und in die Stadt willst du mit ihnen auch nicht gehen.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (19 März 2007)

Wo die Rede von Umweltschutz schon so groß ist.


----------



## Question_mark (19 März 2007)

*Na jut, dann noch den hier ...*

Hallo,

dann aber zum Schluss noch einen oben drauf gepackt :

Ein 40-jähriger kommt in eine Apotheke. Hinterm Tresen steht eine Frau. 
Der Mann: "Guten Tag, ich brauch 'ne Packung Kondome!" 
Die Frau : "Ja welche Größe haben Sie denn?" 
Der Mann (verdutzt): "Äh, Größe? Seit wann gibt's da Größen?" 
Die Frau: "Ja wenn Sie nicht wissen, welche Größe Sie haben, dann legen Sie mal Ihr Ding auf den Tresen." 
Der Mann legt sein Ding auf den Tresen, die Apothekerin streichelt fünf-, sechsmal drüber und ruft dann nach hinten: "Erna, bring mal Größe fünf!" 

Etwas später kommt ein 30-jähriger in die Apotheke und verlangt auch nach einer Packung Kondome. 
Die Frau: "Ja welche Größe haben Sie denn?" 
Der Mann (auch verdutzt): "Äh, Größe? Seit wann gibt's da Größen?" 
Die Frau: "Ja wenn Sie nicht wissen, welche Größe Sie haben, dann legen Sie mal Ihr Ding auf den Tresen." 
Auch er legt sein Ding auf den Tresen, die Apothekerin streichelt drei-, viermal drüber und ruft dann nach hinten: "Erna, bring mal Größe sechs!" 

Etwas später kommt ein 16-Jähriger in die Apotheke. Er schaut sich erst ganz verschüchtert um und geht dann an den Tresen. 
Der Junge (leise): "Guten Tag, äh, ich, äh, brauch ne Packung, äh, Kondome." 
Die Frau: "Ja, ja mein Jung, aber welche Größe hast Du denn?" 
Der Junge (errötet): "Äh, Größe?" 
Die Frau: "Ja mein Jung, wenn Du nicht weißt, welche Größe Du hast, dann leg mal Dein Ding auf den Tresen." 
Der Junge legt sein Ding auf den Tresen, und die Apothekerin streichelt zweimal drüber und ruft dann aufgeregt nach hinten: "Erna, bring mal schnell einen Lappen!"

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (20 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> "Erna, bring mal schnell einen Lappen!"


 

naja ich habe her mit "Erna, du kannst heute ruhig schon früher gehen - mach dir doch noch nen schönen Tag!" gerechnet


Oder wie sagte einst Madonna: "Nimm dir einen 20 jährigen - er weiß zwar nicht was er tut, aber er tut es die ganze Nacht."


----------



## Question_mark (20 März 2007)

*...*

Hallo Markus,

naja, da war es wohl schon zu spät... 
Bei 16 Jahren geht es wohl eher so : 
Und kaum dass er die Damen sah, da war Ihm schon der Samen nah...
Dä Driss wird wechjeputzt, danach hät dä Jong noch ein paarmal Bauchschmerzen und Mamma muss wieder die Wäsch en de Mascheng don  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 März 2007)

dresel schrieb:


> Wie viele Forenmitglieder braucht man zum Wechseln einer Glühbirne?
> 
> 
> Einen, der die Glühbirne auswechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass sie
> ...



*Volle
Zustimmung!*


----------



## zotos (20 März 2007)

Ein Paar sitzt beim Therapeuten.
Der Therapeut fragt: "Was kann ich für Sie tun?"
Der Mann antwortet: "Würden Sie uns bitte beim Sex zuschauen?" Der
Therapeut ist erstaunt über dieses Anliegen, stimmt aber zu.

Als das Paar fertig ist, sagt der Therapeut: "Es tut mir leid, aber
ich finde nichts aussergewöhnliches an Ihrer Art Sex zu haben..." und 
Verlangt 80.- Euro für die Sitzung.

In den folgenden Wochen wiederholt sich das Ganze: zweimal in der
Woche kommt das Paar, hat Sex, bezahlt die 80.- Euro und geht wieder.

Nach einigen Wochen fragt der Therapeut: "Entschuldigen Sie die Frage,
aber was genau versuchen Sie eigentlich heraus zu finden?"

Sagt der Mann: "Nichts! Aber sie ist verheiratet, zu ihr können wir nicht, 
ich bin verheiratet, zu mir können wir also auch nicht. Das Hollyday Inn 
verlangt 150.- Euro für ein Zimmer, das Radisson 360.- Euro. Wenn wir zu Ihnen 
kommen, dann haben wir:
a) ein gutes Alibi
b) es kostet uns nur 80.- Euro
c) die Krankenkasse erstattet uns 67.50 Euro zurück.


----------



## SinusQuadrat (27 März 2007)

Wenn man schon fremd geht...........

Mitschnitt aus "Hitradio Antenne 1"
DummGelaufen


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

Ein    Ehemann hat grade ein Buch zu Ende gelesen mit dem    Titel... 



Ich    bin der Herr im Haus... 

Sofort    nachdem er das Buch aus der Hand gelegt hat stürmt er in die Küche und sagt    folgendes zu seiner Frau:  

Von    heute an bin ich der absolute Herr im Haus und mein Wort ist Gesetz. Du wirst    mir heute Abend ein Gourmetabendessen machen, mir danach einen exquisiten    Nachtisch servieren. Danach gehen wir ins Schlafzimmer und werden Sex    miteinander haben wie ich es möchte, dann lässt du mir ein Entspannungsbad ein    und wirst mir den Rücken und die Haare waschen. Wenn ich dann aus der Wanne    steige wirst du mich abtrocknen und mir den Bademantel bringen, dann wirst du    mir die Füße und Hände massieren, und jetzt darfst du raten wer mich    morgen früh anzieht und mir die Haare kämmt? 







Darauf    meint seine Frau:       "Der Leichenbestatter!"


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

Super sauber CWS kennt ihr doch:

http://www.cws.com/cws/mpg/CWS_Cleanseat_MPEG.mpg


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

Ein Schwarzer und seine Ehefrau bereiten sich für  Karneval vor.
Er bittet sie darum eine geeignete Verkleidung für ihn zu  besorgen.

Als er am selben Abend  von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt findet er ein
SUPERMANN-Kostüm auf dem Bett.
Wütend geht er auf seine Ehefrau zu und  sagt:
"Was soll das?! Hast du jemals  einen schwarzen SUPERMANN gesehen?!
Tausch das gegen was  brauchbares!!!"

Die etwas  beleidigte Ehefrau geht gleich am nächsten Tag ins  Geschäft
und tauscht das Kostüm  um.

Als ihr Mann am Abend  heimkommt, sieht er auf dem Bett ein BATMAN-
Kostüm liegen und rastet gleich aus: "Was soll die Scheiße?!  Wann hast du
einen schwarzen BATMAN  zu Gesicht bekommen?! Geh und tausch es gegen was
besseres!"

Die arme Frau, die nun sichtlich die Schnauze voll hat von  ihrem Mann,
tauscht gleich am  nächsten Tag das BATMAN- Kostüm gegen verschiedene
Artikel ein.

Sie legt ihm drei weiße Knöpfe, einen weißen Gürtel und eine  Holzlatte
aufs  Bett.

Als der Mann nach Hause  kommt und die verschiedenen Gegenstände auf
dem Bett liegen sieht fragt er sie: "Was soll  das?!"

Sagt sie zu ihm: "Damit  du dein Kostüm selber wählen kannst. Wenn du
dich nackt ausziehst und dir die Knöpfe anklebst, gehst du  als
DOMINO-Stein, wenn dir das nicht  gefällt, entfernst du die Knöpfe, legst dir den
weißen Gürtel um und gehst als MILCHSCHNITTE, und wenn du  noch immer nicht
zufrieden bist,  dann schieb dir doch die Holzlatte in den Arsch
und geh als  MAGNUM!!!"


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

1.Wenn schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Blauwale falsch ?
2.Wenn Maisoel aus Mais gemacht wird, wie sieht es mit Babyöl aus ?
3.Wenn Superkleber wirklich überall klebt, warum dann nicht auf der   Innenseite der Tube ?
4.Warum ist nie besetzt, wenn man eine falsche Nummer wählt ?
5.Warum muss man für den Besuch beim Hellseher einen Termin haben ? 
 6.Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt   wird es morgen ?
7.Warum ist einsilbig dreisilbig ?
8.Warum glauben einem Leute sofort, wenn man ihnen sagt, daß es am Himmel 400
Billionen Sterne gibt, aber wenn man ihnen sagt, daß die Bank frisch
gestrichen ist, müssen sie draufpatschen ?
9.Warum besteht Zitronenlimonade größtenteils aus künstlichen Zutaten,
während in Geschirrspülmittel richtiger Zitronensaft drin ist ?
10.Leben Verheiratete länger oder kommt ihnen das nur so vor ?
11.Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit breitet sich das Dunkel aus ?
12.Wie packt man Styroporkügelchen ein, wenn man sie verschickt ?
13.Gibt's ein anderes Wort für Synonym ?
14.Wenn ein Schizophrener mit Selbstmord droht, kann er wegen Geiselnahme   verurteilt werden ?
15.Warum gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Maus-Flavour ?
16.Wie würden Stühle aussehen, wenn wir die Kniescheiben hinten hätten ?
17.Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen ?
18.Warum gehen Frauen niemals alleine aufs Klo ?
19.Wenn nichts an Teflon haftet, wieso haftet es an der Pfanne ?
20.Wieso hat eine 24-Stunden-Tankstelle Tür-Schlüsser ?
21.Warum ist "Abkürzung" so ein langes Wort ?
22.Warum benutzt man für "Tödliche Injektionen" in den USA sterilisierte
Spritzen-Nadeln ?
23.Warum steht auf Sauerrahm-Bechern ein Verfallsdatum ?
24.Haben blinde Eskimos Blinden-Schlittenhunde ?
25.Warum gibt es in Flugzeugen Schwimmwesten statt Fallschirme ?
26.Wie kommt ein Schneepflugfahrer morgens zur Arbeit ?
27.Wenn man in einem Fluggerät sitzen würde, das mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit
fliegt, was würde passieren, wenn man die Scheinwerfer einschaltet ?
28.Auf den meisten Verbrauchsgütern steht "Hier öffnen". Was schreibt das
Protokoll vor, wenn dort stehen würde: "Woanders öffnen" ?
29.Wenn die sogenannte "Black Box" eines Flugzeugs unzerstörbar ist, wieso
baut man dann nicht das ganze Flugzeug aus dem Material ?
30.Wenn Apfelkuchen aus Äpfeln besteht, woraus besteht dann Hundekuchen ?


----------



## zotos (1 April 2007)

Hier noch was für leute die gerne mal dem nade seinen Klingelton hören möchten ;o)


----------



## nade (1 April 2007)

Ders echt klasse. 







Un der is bei mir uffm Festnetz: Link


----------



## zotos (3 April 2007)

*So eine Schmach!*

So eine Schmach!


----------



## zotos (6 April 2007)

Also gerade eben direkt hinter meinem Haus fotografiert:


----------



## Sockenralf (6 April 2007)

Prost

dann können die Nachbarn zum Grillen ja kommen  

MfG


----------



## nade (6 April 2007)

Haben will. Nun ja de erst Schwenka habsch schon zur Faasend gemacht.  Abers geht doch nichts übern kühles Ur-Pils.   Frohe und geruhsame Ostern


----------



## dpd80 (13 April 2007)

Der ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber hier ist der Sonderschrauben Katalog.

Mit allen Klassiker wie der "*DIN 878:* für schräg gebohrte Löcher" 







http://www.luftpiraten.de/sonderschrauben.html


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

*learning_german_the_hard_way*

learning_german_the_hard_way


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 April 2007)

_Eine Frau geht zum Frauenarzt und klagt über Unterleibschmerzen. Dieser diagnostiziert einen Mangel an Sex und bummst sie gleich richtig durch. "So, das dürfte erst mal genügen, aber gehen sie zur Sicherheit noch mal zu meinem Kollegen im nächsten Zimmer." Die Frau macht's, aber auch der Kollege weiß nur, dass die Schmerzen wahrscheinlich aus einem Mangel an Sex entstehen und vögelt sie ebenfalls noch mal ordentlich durch. Anschließend betritt die Frau das nächste Zimmer, und da sich auch hier ein Herr mit weißem Kittel befindet, schildert sie auch ihm ihre Probleme. "Tja, das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass sie zu__viel Sex haben." "Waaaas? Ihre zwei Kollegen haben erzählt, dass ich wohl zu__wenig Sex hätte!" Darauf öffnet der Doktor die Tür und sagt zu seiner Sprechstundenhilfe: "Gehen sie mal raus uns sagen sie den Malern, sie sollen meinen Patientinnen nicht so einen Scheiß erzählen_ !!!!


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2007)

*USA und die Anwälte*

So was gibts nur in den USA !!!!!
An alle Raucher und Nichtraucher!
Das ist wohl die beste Anwaltsgeschichte des Jahres und wohl auch des Jahrzehnts!
Sie ist wahr und hat den ersten Platz im amerikanischen Wettbewerb der Strafverteidiger
(Criminal Lawyer Award Contest) gewonnen:
In Charlotte, NC, kaufte ein Rechtsanwalt eine Kiste mit sehr seltenen und sehr teuren
Zigarren und versicherte diese dann, unter anderem, gegen Feuerschaden.
Über die nächsten Monate rauchte er die Zigarren vollständig auf und forderte dann die
Versicherung auf (die erste Prämienzahlung war noch nicht einmal erbracht), den Schaden
zu ersetzen.
In seinem Anspruchsschreiben führte der Anwalt auf, dass die Zigarren durch eine Serie
kleiner Feuerschäden vernichtet worden seien. Die Versicherung weigerte sich zu bezahlen
mit der einleuchtenden Argumentation, dass er die Zigarren bestimmungsgemäß
ver(b)raucht habe.
Der Rechtsanwalt klagte... und gewann!
Das Gericht stimmte mit der Versicherung überein, dass der Anspruch unverschämt sei,
doch ergab sich aus der Versicherungspolice, dass die Zigarren gegen jede Art von Feuer
versichert seien und Haftungsausschlüsse nicht bestünden.
Folglich müsse die Versicherung bezahlen, was sie selbst vereinbart und unterschrieben
habe.
Statt ein langes und teueres Berufungsverfahren anzustrengen, akzeptierte die Versicherung
das Urteil und bezahlte 15.000 US-Dollar an den Rechtsanwalt, der seine Zigarren in den
zahlreichen "Feuerschäden" verloren hatte.
Jetzt kommt's!
Nachdem der Anwalt den Scheck der Versicherung eingelöst hatte, wurde er auf deren
Antrag in 24 Fällen von Brandstiftung verhaftet.
Unter Hinweis auf seine zivilrechtliche Klage und seine Angaben vor Gericht, wurde er wegen
vorsätzlicher Inbrandsetzung seines versicherten Eigentums zu 24 Monaten Freiheitsstrafe
(ohne Bewährung) und 24.000 US-Dollar Geldstrafe verurteilt.
Und jetzt soll noch einer sagen, dass die Amis keinen an der Klatsche haben!


----------



## Werner54 (20 April 2007)

*Soo'n Bart*

@Ralle
Diesmal bist Du reingefallen. Diese Story stand vor 1990 im Readers Digest. Manches hält sich einfach hartnäckig, weil immer einer vom anderen abpinnt. Naja, kann jedem passieren.


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2007)

@Werner54
Das macht doch gar nichts, lustig ist es trotzdem !


----------



## zotos (23 April 2007)

*Wahrheit oder Pflicht*

Wahrheit oder Pflicht


----------



## zotos (1 Mai 2007)

*MSGoogle*

Wenn MS Google kaufen würde


----------



## nade (2 Mai 2007)

*neues von Knut*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKXPwXkSg3g


----------



## Zefix (4 Mai 2007)

Warum jeder Mann eine Frau braucht


----------



## zotos (5 Mai 2007)

Bildquelle: www.titanic-magazin.de


----------



## TommyG (5 Mai 2007)

Dannke,

der ist nice...

unter 

Kill Knut

Gegoogled, findet man auch 'Kuntella', 'Knut Wurst', und so schöne Sachen, Knutmania halt...

Greetz


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2007)




----------



## dpd80 (6 Mai 2007)

Vor langer Zeit verabredete eine deutsche Firma mit den Japanern, daß jedes Jahr ein Wettrudern mit einem Achter auf dem "River-Dee" ausgetragen werden sollte. Beide Mannschaften trainierten lange und hart, um ihre höchste Leistungsfähigkeit zu erreichen.

Als der große Tag des Wettkampfes endlich kam waren beide Teams topfit. Die Japaner allerdings gewannen mit einer Meile Vorsprung.

Nach dieser Niederlage war das deutsche Team sehr niederge- schlagen und die Moral auf einem Tiefpunkt. Das obere Management entschied, daß der Grund für diese Niederlage unbedingt herausgefunden werden müsse. Ein Projekt- Team wurde eingesetzt, um das Problem zu untersuchen und  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







geeignete Maßnahmen zu erarbeiten und zu empfehlen.

Die Untersuchung ergab: Das Problem war, daß bei den Japanern acht Leute ruderten und ein Mann steuerte. Im deutschen Team hingegen ruderte ein Mann und acht Leute steuerten.

Das obere Management enga- gierte sofort eine Beratungsfirma, um eine Studie über die Struktur des heimischen Teams anzufertigen. Nach Kosten in Millionenhöhe und einige Monate später kamen die Berater zu dem Schluß: es steuern zu viele Leute und es rudern zu wenig. Um einer Niederlage gegen die Japaner im nächsten Jahr vorzubeugen, wurde daraufhin die Team- Struktur geändert. Es gab jetzt vier Steuerleute, drei Obersteuerleute und einen Steuerungsdirektor. Ein Leistungsbewertungssystem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wurde eingeführt um dem Mann, der das Boot rudern sollte, mehr Ansporn zu geben und sich noch mehr anzustrengen und ein Leistungsträger zu werden. "Wir müssen seinen Aufgabenbereich erweitern und ihm mehr Verant- wortung geben! Damit sollte es gelingen!"

Im nächsten Jahr gewannen die Japaner mit zwei Meilen Vorsprung. Die deutsche Firma entließ den Ruderer wegen schlechter Leistungen, verkaufte das Boot und stoppte gleichzeitig alle Investitionen in die Entwick- lung eines neuen Bootes. Der Beratungsfirma wurde eine lobende Anerkennung für die hervorragende Arbeit ausge- sprochen. Das eingesparte Geld wurde an das obere Management ausgeschüttet und der share- holder-value stieg.


----------



## dpd80 (6 Mai 2007)

Why do programmers always get Christmas and Halloween mixed up?





Because DEC 25 = OCT 31.




:s22: :s22: :s22:


----------



## nade (10 Mai 2007)

Klasse "Scherz" bei einem Clanforumsbetreiber:




 gefunden bei www.clanintern.de :evil:


----------



## DEGO (14 Mai 2007)

Der neue frosta TV Spot


----------



## godi (14 Mai 2007)

Die Traumfrau!


----------



## coma2205 (14 Mai 2007)

Wenn wir schon bei Traumfrauen sind


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2007)

Was man mit ner LOGO alles anstellen kann:

http://forum.hanfburg.de/fhb/showthread.php?t=193226


----------



## godi (15 Mai 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was man mit ner LOGO alles anstellen kann:
> 
> http://forum.hanfburg.de/fhb/showthread.php?t=193226


 

Ralle wo treibst du dich herum?  
Aber besser sowas Automatisieren als etwas in der Waffenindustrie!


----------



## Markus (15 Mai 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was man mit ner LOGO alles anstellen kann:
> 
> http://forum.hanfburg.de/fhb/showthread.php?t=193226


 

siemens logo! + kifferforum + khd-klaus

... jetzt wird mir einiges klar, und ich dachte damals wirklich der typ meint das stocknüchtern ernst! man muss nur das richtige zeug rauchen, dann sieht die kleinste logo plötzlich aus wie eine unendlich große kaskade mit ganz vielen kleinen bunten logos die über 400 eingänge haben...


----------



## nade (16 Mai 2007)

Das echt net schlecht, die Hanfplantage über SPS.
Also Markus da geb ich dir recht, so kommt man auf eine Kleinsteuerung die "jede" Industriesteuerung übertrifft.... 
Hab da noch was zum Mitternachts He-Man


----------



## zotos (16 Mai 2007)

Unterhalten sich zwei Frauen. Eine der zwei Frauen hat 8 Kinder und alle heißen Jens. 
"Warum haben sie denn alle Kinder Jens genannt?! 
"Na, dann ist es ganz einfach. Ich rufe Jens und alle Kinder kommen" 
"Ja, und wenn sie nur ein Kind rufen möchten?" 
"Dann ruf ich den Nachnamen."


----------



## crash (17 Mai 2007)

*Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe*

*Warum müssen die "Helden" bei uns in der Firma jedes Wochenende durcharbeiten?*



*
Jetzt weiß ich es endlich:
Weil man sie sonst jeden Montag neu anlernen muß! *:s18:


----------



## Question_mark (20 Mai 2007)

*Einen für die neue Woche ....*

Hallo,

damit nach dem langen Wochenende der Neustart am Montag leichter fällt :

Zwei Spermien treffen sich. Fragt die eine: "Was bist Du denn? Ich bin ein Mädchen - ich werde mal eine tolle Frau - hübsch und attraktiv,ich werde Fotomodell !!! Und was bist Du ?"
Antwortet die andere : "Ich bin ein Junge, ich werde mal ein großer Mann, stark und erfolgreich, der Superstar bei DSDS !!!"
Da kommt ein Semmelbrösel vorbei, hat das Gespräch mitgehört und sagt: 
"Ihr zwei Deppen werdet gar nix werden - ihr seid nämlich in der Speiseröhre..."   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2007)

Da tu ich noch einen dazu qm:

Treffen sich der Ohrenschmalz, der Karies und der Scheidenpilz.
Sagt der Ohrenschmalz "Mann, bei mit kommt jede Woche einer rein und ich muß mich verstecken, so ein Streß!". Darauf der Karies "Ha, das hab ich zwei mal am Tag, furchtbar". "Ihr habt es ja noch gut", meint der Scheidenpilz. "Bei mir kommt regelmäßig so ein Glatzkopf rein, weiß nicht was er will, rein, raus, rein ,raus ... ; und dann kotzt er mir auch noch die Bude voll". Darauf der Karies "Ja, den kenn ich auch!".

Das war ein Beitrag von cy!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Unterhalten sich zwei Frauen. Eine der zwei Frauen hat 8 Kinder und alle heißen Jens.
> "Warum haben sie denn alle Kinder Jens genannt?!
> "Na, dann ist es ganz einfach. Ich rufe Jens und alle Kinder kommen"
> "Ja, und wenn sie nur ein Kind rufen möchten?"
> "Dann ruf ich den Nachnamen."



Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden ...


----------



## mst (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden ...


 
Jedes Kind ist von einem anderen Vater...

mfg mst


----------



## godi (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden ...


Du solltest mal deine Frau fragen....


----------



## crash (26 Mai 2007)

Woran erkennt man einen Spermaüberschuß?

Wenn sie kaut, bevor sie schluckt...


----------



## argv_user (26 Mai 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.



Danke, nicht nötig, hab schon genug in der Sammlung.

Aber hier der ist eigentlich zu hart und müsste sofort gelöscht werden:




crash schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man einen Spermaüberschuß?
> 
> Wenn sie kaut, bevor sie schluckt...



Du hast ganz klar "sie" und "er" verwechselt !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

mst schrieb:


> Jedes Kind ist von einem anderen Vater...
> 
> mfg mst



Hmmm... hätten die Bastarde trotzem den Nachnamen der Mutter...
Na egal.


----------



## nade (27 Mai 2007)

http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=184  Hacken will gelernt sein.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=184  Hacken will gelernt sein.



So was ähnliches hatten wir doch auchmal...

da wusste ein geschätzter Mitschreiber nicht, was wohl an der IP 217.449.430.02 "faul sein" könnte.


Den ganzen thread gibts hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13074

Viel Spaß.


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2007)

Schäuble schlägt Gesetze vor wie man will. 
http://schaeuble.cwsurf.de/index.php

Ok fast wie man will
*nachtrag*
Who let the dogs out
http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/flash/play/745/

Warnung nichts für schwache Nerven. *Jugendschutzbeauftragter nein mehr als ein Brechreiz ist nicht drin*


----------



## crash (30 Mai 2007)

Sinnlose Windows Meldung   ROFLMAO


----------



## Question_mark (31 Mai 2007)

*Asterix träumt von Falballa*

Hallo,

da die Woche schon bald zu Ende ist, hier noch einen zum Schmunzeln :




Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2007)

Eine       Studentin im Hörsaal fragt den Prof.: "Warum brummt der Trafo da       vorn eigentlich so ??" 
Prof.: "Wenn Sie 50 Perioden in der Sekunde hätten, dann würden Sie auch brummen!" 
(       Elektrotechnik, FH Kempten )

       Mündliche       Prüfung in der Mediziner- Fakultät  
Prof.: "Wenn Ihr       Wissen  so flach ist wie Ihre Titten, brauchen wir gar nicht       erst anzufangen"​(       Uni Hamburg - der Prof. darf mündlich übrigens nicht mehr prüfen)

http://www.behrenfamilie.de/Sprueche/sprueche_von_prof.htm
​


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Juni 2007)

*Er wird mir fehlen....*

....

Er wird uns fehlen, der Meisterder äh äh äh quasi der äh äh Sprache, oder so

Unbedingt den Ton mit einschaltenund dann genießen

[URL="http://www.spiegel.de/flash/0,5532,14504,00.html"]http://www.spiegel.de/flash/0,5532,14504,00.html   <<<<< der geht jetzt.... hab da wohl zu viel kopiert[/URL]


----------



## godi (5 Juni 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Er wird uns fehlen, der Meisterder äh äh äh quasi der äh äh Sprache, oder so
> 
> ...


 
Der Link ist ungültig! 

Verstehe ich jetzt net ganz: Beim Zitat funktionierts und in Lipperlandstern's Beitrag funktionierts nicht?


----------



## nade (5 Juni 2007)

Ach wie? de Eddie? de Schdäuber?
Hatte schon de Lacher eines nicht ganz jugendfreien Fittnesstudios gedacht. *Uff de Aaasch*. Der Fönig fönnte ihn fennen. Aber de verstotter Eddie is auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## zotos (5 Juni 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Ach wie? de Eddie? de Schdäuber?
> Hatte schon de Lacher eines nicht ganz jugendfreien Fittnesstudios gedacht. *Uff de Aaasch*. Der Fönig fönnte ihn fennen. Aber de verstotter Eddie is auch nicht schlecht.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Eder ???


----------



## nade (5 Juni 2007)

Genau der. Der ist wie Staplerfahrer Klaus einfach nur zum weglachen.


----------



## zotos (5 Juni 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Genau der. Der ist wie Staplerfahrer Klaus einfach nur zum weglachen.



Ja genau der Staplerfahrer Klaus ist Weltklasse !!!


----------



## nade (5 Juni 2007)

Stimmt, wer den nicht kennt kann nur ein Pinselquäler sein. *dg* 1.LJ Berufsschule sollte der Pflicht sein, mal aufheiternd und doch lehrreich.


----------



## TobiasA (6 Juni 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Genau der. Der ist wie Staplerfahrer Klaus einfach nur zum weglachen.


 
Ich hab' die DVD mit allen Extras. Hat mir meine Freundin geschenkt


----------



## zotos (7 Juni 2007)

Quelle: www.titanic-magazin.de


----------



## Serviceman (8 Juni 2007)

*Polen am Bau*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm4266h5IxE

Nur zum hören aber trotzdem super.
Vielleicht kennt es der ein oder andere.

Viel Spaß
Gruß Joachim


----------



## TommyG (8 Juni 2007)

Jou, prima, THX...

dann mal was für 'die Harten':

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5in09EwYV0

Die Hard, von den Guyz Nite


----------



## nade (8 Juni 2007)

Das Grabbeltier im TFT war leider falsch gelandet....

Und über den hat der(schein)heilige Bush gewacht...
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,487352,00.html

*nachtrag fürs Wochenende*

Warum die EU gegen Bush´s Raketenabwehrsystem ist:
http://www.verb0ten.com/videos/0238_rakete.htm

Ob das nicht gewollte Ablenkung war?:
http://www.verb0ten.com/?p=605

UG´s neues Auto:





Achtung tieffliegendes Irgentetwas:
http://www.eblogx.de/gallery_6201_was-ist-das-denn.html


----------



## Zefix (11 Juni 2007)

Hammerhart:

Höllenritt 
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,487352,00.html


----------



## zotos (12 Juni 2007)

Bei einem geschäftlichen Telefonat wird  vereinbart:

Kunde:  "Dann schicken Sie mir das Paket doch einfach  zu"

(blonde) Sekretärin:  "OK, wohin genau?"

Kunde:  "An  die Firma Dangaard.
          Ich buchstabiere... "

Und dann kommt das  Paket.....


----------



## knabi (12 Juni 2007)

Das ist jetzt aber kein echtes Päckchen, oder  ? Sooo blond kann doch wohl keine Sekretärin sein  ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## nade (12 Juni 2007)

Wie geil ist dasn..
Hat der Föhnig das per Mail aus Trier bekommen?
Aber nicht schlecht, das da die Trier nicht überfordert waren.
Und doch knabi. Hab mal nach der Dangaard Telecom Gegoogelt und es gibt sie wirklich.Auch die Straße stimmt.


----------



## zotos (12 Juni 2007)

Das >Video< ist zwar nicht so lustig... aber irgendwoher kenne ich das Milchgesicht hinter dem Lenkrad.


----------



## nade (14 Juni 2007)

War das einer von euch?

Robi+Weizen


----------



## zotos (14 Juni 2007)

nade schrieb:


> War das einer von euch?
> 
> Robi+Weizen



Das ist doch beim Markus in der Garage. (oder?)


----------



## the bang 2 (14 Juni 2007)

wir haben ne ähnliche anlage in der schule


----------



## Junior (15 Juni 2007)

*Windows Vista*

Hier eine Anleitung für alle die auf Vista umsteigen wollen:
http://www.funlinx.to/index.php?media=326#show
Viel Spaß und ein schönes Wochenende


MfG  Günter.


----------



## nade (15 Juni 2007)

Ja.. so hab ich mal eine XP-Recovery Version instaliert, trotz geänderter Hardware. :twisted: 
Un mit Vista hab ichs auch ausprobiert, das System geht ab wie Schmidts Katz. 
Also wer da noch hunger hat Und der ist aufm Holzrad nicht auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2007)

http://www.esoterikforum.at/forum/showthread.php?t=60744
http://www.esoterikforum.at/forum/showthread.php?t=62363

Jetzt weiß ich, warum meine Indramurks-Software immer nicht so will, wie ich, Ich muß die richtigen Steine in die Dinger kloppen !


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> http://www.esoterikforum.at/forum/showthread.php?t=60744
> http://www.esoterikforum.at/forum/showthread.php?t=62363
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich, warum meine Indramurks-Software immer nicht so will, wie ich, Ich muß die richtigen Steine in die Dinger kloppen !


 
ach du scheisse, ich habe deinen ersten link geklickt um mich ein bissel von der arbeit abzulenken weil ich gerade in eine sackgasse gerannt bin...

aber jetzt nachdem ich die ersten paar beiträge gelesen habe frage ich mich warum ich das alles mache?

ich fahr jetzt erstmal zu einem kunden (kieswerk) und hol mir neue mitarbeiter. ich denker ich nehme 2-3 lkw´s viel hilft ja hoffentlich auch viel...

meigott vielleicht bin ich ja zu konserativ und zu verklemmt und zu naiv und zu weltfremd, ABER DIE HABEN DOCH DEN SCHUSS NICHT GEHÖRT! :???:


----------



## SICHEL (20 Juni 2007)

*das ist nicht witzig*

ralle darüber macht mann keinen spaß. :twisted: 

ich hatte auch vor 4 wochen probleme mit einem CP343. keiner konnte mir helfen Siemens nicht Vipa nicht und auch DU nicht.

da hab ich dann bei esoterikforum.at folgende Tips beherzigt:

- "Heliotropwasser mit Bergkristall als Verstärker drin" getunken (tuh ich immer noch)
- Programmiermagnete auf die SPS gelegt, die haben dann die bösen elektronen abgelenkt
- Anlage von der Wasserader geschoben
- und die Hand auf den Schaltschrank gelegt

jetzt schnickt der CP wieder - kannst das orakel fragen


----------



## SICHEL (20 Juni 2007)

schit die seite sollte vom netz genommen werden, ich komme nicht mehr zum arbeiten.


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2007)

SICHEL schrieb:


> ralle darüber macht mann keinen spaß. :twisted:
> 
> ich hatte auch vor 4 wochen probleme mit einem CP343. keiner konnte mir helfen Siemens nicht Vipa nicht und auch DU nicht.
> 
> ...



Du lügst, ich hab gesehen wie du den Wassereimer in den Schaltschrank gekippt hast, mit Steinen drin natürlich !


----------



## RaiKa (20 Juni 2007)

SICHEL schrieb:


> schit die seite sollte vom netz genommen werden, ich komme nicht mehr zum arbeiten.


 
Da hilft nur eiserne Disziplin,
oder auf "Heliotropwasser mit Bergkristall als Verstärker drin" verzichten!

Gruß
raika


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2007)

RaiKa schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eiserne Disziplin,
> oder auf "Heliotropwasser mit Bergkristall als Verstärker drin" verzichten!
> 
> Gruß
> raika



Er hätte sich nicht meine Nierensteine auf den Kopf legen sollen.


----------



## jabba (20 Juni 2007)

Ich dachte immer , man muss die Steine denen an den Kopf schmeissen, damit die Schwingungen ankommen


----------



## nade (20 Juni 2007)

Ach wie Steine? Kein Wunder das die 3 Universal Türöffner immer Lichtblitze gezogen haben, und danach Unbrauchbar waren.
Es ging zwar danach weniger als vorher, aber: Licht ist aus ab nach Haus!
Und Steine werfen? Sind wir hier bei den terroristischen Demonstranten gelandet?
Was besser ist als mit Steine rumwürfel....
Einmal UR-Löschen


----------



## zotos (20 Juni 2007)

Bevor der Fun zum Feierabend Thread zur Esoterik Ecke verkommt hier noch was zum Thema Arbeitsschutz:


----------



## nade (20 Juni 2007)

Mhm finde die anderen Arbeitsicherheiten nimmer schade.. aber da


----------



## Maxl (21 Juni 2007)

Sicherheit??


----------



## Maxl (21 Juni 2007)

*Wichtig für alle braven Ehemänner!*

Paul wird in der Nähe seines Golfplatzes von einem schmuddeligen Mann angesprochen, der um ein Paar Euros für ein Mittagessen bettelt.
Er nimmt sein Portemonnaie, zieht 10 Euro heraus und fragt den Mann: "Wenn ich Dir dieses Geld gebe, kaufst Du dann Bier anstatt des Essens?" 
"Nein, ich habe mit dem Trinken aufgehört", antwortet der Mann. 
"Gehst Du lieber zum Fußball, anstatt etwas zum Essen zu kaufen?" fragt Paul. 
"Nein, ich vergeude meine Zeit nicht mit Fußball", sagt der Obdachlose. 
"Spielst Du lieber eine Runde Golf für das Geld?" fragt Paul. 
"Ich habe seit 18 Jahren kein Golf mehr gespielt." 
"Möchtest Du das Geld für das horizontale Gewerbe ausgeben?" fragt Paul. 
"Ich hol mir doch keine Geschlechtskrankheit!" protestiert der Mann. 
"Ich gebe Dir kein Geld, stattdessen nehme ich Dich mit nach Hause, damit Du ein tolles Mittagessen von meiner Frau bekommst." 
Der Mann erwidert verdutzt: "Ihre Frau wird wütend auf Sie sein, ich bin dreckig und rieche nicht besonders." 
Darauf Paul: "Es ist wichtig für meine Frau zu sehen, wie ein Mann aussieht, der Bier, Fußball, Golfen und Sex aufgegeben hat."


----------



## Ralle (22 Juni 2007)

Liebe Mitunterdrückte,

endlich steht es schwarz auf weiß: Die Tage, an denen Frauen sagen sie verstünden uns nicht, sind gezählt! Hiermit leite ich Euch ein mächtiges Werkzeug weiter damit Ihr es Euren Frauen weiterleitet, auf daß sie es lesen und hoffentlich verstehen mögen:

Das Männermanifest (Ein für alle Mal!)

Frau, Fräulein, Freundin, Verlobte, Weib, Angetraute und alle anderen Frauen,
Wenn      Du denkst, Du wärst fett, ist das warscheinlich auch der Fall!
     Frag' mich nicht, ich verweigere die Aussage.
Wenn      Du etwas willst, reicht es völlig, einfach danach zu fragen. Um eines      klarzustellen: Wir sind simpel. Wir verstehen keine subtilen indirekten      Fragen. Indirekte Fragen funktionieren nicht, die auf der Hand liegenden      indirekten Fragen auch nicht. Sags einfach wie es ist.
Wenn      Du eine Frage stellst auf die Du keine Antwort erwartest, wundere Dich      nicht, daß eine Antwort kommt, die Du nicht hören wolltest.
Wir      sind SIMPEL. Wenn ich Dich bitte, mir das Brot anzureichen, meine ich      nichts anderes als das. Es ist kein Vorwurf, daß es nicht auf dem Tisch      steht. Es gibt weder versteckte Andeutungen noch Vorwürfe. Wir sind      wirklich Simpel.
Wir      sind SIMPEL. Es macht keinen Sinn mich zu fragen an was ich denke! 96,5%      der Zeit denken Männer an Sex. Nein, wir sind nicht besessen, es ist      einfach das, was uns am meisten gefällt.
Wir      sind SIMPEL. Manchmal denke ich nicht an Dich. Das ist nicht schlimm.      Gewöhn Dich bitte daran. Frage mich bitte nicht, woran ich denke, es sei      denn Du bist bereit, über Politik, Wirtschaft, Philosophie, Fussball,      Saufen, Titten, Hintern oder Autos zu reden.
Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag      = viel fressen = Freunde = Fussball vorm Fernseher = Bier = schlechte      Manieren. Es ist wie Vollmond oder Ebbe und Flut. Es ist unvermeidlich!
Einkaufen      macht keinen Spaß und ich werde nie gefallen daran finden!
Wenn      wir irgendwo hingehen, welche Klamotten Du auch trägst, es steht Dir      super. Ich schwör's.
Du      hast genug Kleider und genug Schuhe. Heulen ist Erpressung. Mich selbst      pleite zu machen ist kein Liebesbeweis an Dich.
Die      meisten Männer haben 3 Paar Schuhe. Ich wiederhole: Wir sind SIMPEL. Wie      kommst Du auf die Idee ich könnte nur einen Hauch von Ahnung haben welches      von Deinen 30 Paar Schuhen am besten dazu paßt?
Einfache      Antworten wie Ja oder Nein sind völlig ausreichend, egal wie die Frage      lautet!
Wenn      Du ein Problem hast, bitte mich nur darum Dir zu helfen, das Problem zu      lösen. Bitte mich nicht, Dich zu bemitleiden, wie es Deine Freundinnen      tun.
Kopfschmerzen      die 8 Wochen dauern sind keine Kopfschmerzen! Geh zum Arzt!
Wenn      ich etwas sage, das auf zwei Arten interpretiert werden kann und eins von      beiden beunruhigt Dich oder macht Dich unglücklich, meine ich das andere!
ALLE      Männer sehen nur 16 Farben. Pfirsich ist eine Frucht und keine Farbe!
Und      was für eine Farbe ist überhaupt Apriko(t), und wie zur Hölle schreibt man      das?
Bier      gefällt uns wie euch Handtaschen gefallen. Ihr verstehts nicht, wir auch      nicht.
Wenn      ich Dich frage was los ist und Du sagst "nichts", werde ich Dir      glauben und so tun, als ob alles in bester Ordnung sei!
Frag      nicht: "Magst Du mich?". Sei Dir sicher, daß ich nicht bei Dir      wäre, wäre das nicht der Fall!
Die      Basisregel, im Falle des geringsten Zweifels, egal worum es geht: Nimm das      einfachste!
WIR SIND WIRKLICH SIMPEL!!!!

BITTE DIESES MANIFEST UNTER SO VIEL FRAUEN WIE MÖGLICH VERBREITEN, AUF DASS SIE ENDLICH DIE MÄNNER VERSTEHEN MÖGEN, FÜR EIN UND ALLEMAL.

BITTE AUCH UNTER MÖGLICHST VIELEN MÄNNERN VERBREITEN, DAMIT SIE WISSEN, DASS SIE IN IHREM KAMPF NICHT ALLEINE SIND!!!


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2007)

der zeite ist einfach nur geil!


*The C-Monkey*


A tourist walked into a pet shop and was looking at the animals on display. While he was there, another customer walked in and said to the shopkeeper, "I'll have a C-monkey please." The shopkeeper nodded, went over to a cage at the side of the shop and took out a monkey. He fit a collar and leash, handed it to the customer, saying, "That'll be $5000." The customer paid and walked out with his monkey. 
Startled, the tourist went over to the shopkeeper and said, "That was a very expensive monkey. Why did it cost so much?" The shopkeeper answered, "Ah, that monkey can program in C - very fast, tight code, no bugs, well worth the money." The tourist looked at the monkey in another cage. "That one's even more expensive! $10,000! What does it do?" "Oh, that one's a C++ monkey; it can manage object-oriented programming, Visual C++, even some Java. All the really useful stuff," said the shopkeeper. 
The tourist looked around for a little longer and saw a third monkey in a cage of its own. The price tag around its neck read $50,000. He gasped to the shopkeeper, "That one costs more than all the other put together! What on earth does it do?" The shopkeeper replied, "Well, I haven't actually seen it do anything, but the other monkeys call him the project manager."
http://www.tremel-computer.de/index.php?id=36# 
*Bremsdefekt*


Ein Ingenieur, ein Softwareentwickler und ihr Bereichsleiter fahren mit dem Auto zu einer Besprechung in die Schweiz. Als sie einen Berg hinunter fahren, versagen plötzlich die Bremsen. Das Auto rast den Berg hinunter, stößt mal an eine Leitplanke, mal schrammt es einen Hang entlang, kommt aber dann glücklicherweise an einer Steigung wieder zum Stehen. 
Die Insassen - unverletzt, aber schwer geschockt - sehen sich nun einem Problem gegenüber: Sie stehen mit ihrem Fahrzeug mit defekten Bremsen bei Nacht mitten im Wald, und der Termin drängt. Was sollen sie tun? 
"Ich hab's", sagt der Bereichsleiter, "Wir machen ein Meeting, formulieren eine Vision und ein Mission Statement, definieren einige Goals und Actionpoints und geben das ganze in einen Continious Improvement Process, finden Solutions für die Critical Problems und schon sind wir wieder on the way." 
"Nein, nein", sagt der Ingenieur "Das dauert viel zu lange und hat außerdem noch nie funktioniert. Ich könnte das Brems-System mit meinem Schweizer Taschenmesser auseinander nehmen und die Elektronik kurzschließen. Dann können wir das Auto wieder notdürftig bremsen." 
Der Software-Spezialist schüttelt nur den Kopf: "Wo ist überhaupt das Problem? Warum schieben wir das Auto nicht einfach wieder nach oben und schauen, ob es noch mal passiert?"
http://www.tremel-computer.de/index.php?id=36# 
*Der Flaschengeist und Windows*


Bill Gates geht am Privatstrand seiner Villa spazieren. Auf einmal wird eine alte Flasche an Land gespült. Er nimmt sie, öffnet sie und es erscheint ein Flaschengeist. 
"Danke für deine Rettung aus der Flasche, Bill. Du hast nun einen Wunsch frei. Was es auch sei, ich werde ihn dir erfüllen." Gates überlegt und meint dann: "Hier ist eine Landkarte mit allen Krisen- und Kriegsgebieten der Erde. Ich möchte, dass dort überall Frieden herrscht." Der Geist nimmt die Karte, stöhnt, und meint: "Das ist einfach zuviel. Hunderte von Kriegen, hassende Menschen, religiöse Fanatiker. Ich bin doch nur ein einfacher Flaschengeist, das kann ich nicht alles wieder geradebiegen. Hast du nicht noch irgendeinen anderen Wunsch?" 
"Ich hätte da noch einen. Ich möchte, dass alle gröberen Fehler aus Windows XP verschwinden." Darauf der Flaschengeist: "Zeig mir doch noch mal die Landkarte!"


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2007)

nice try...


----------



## sps-concept (24 Juni 2007)

*heiteres Beruferaten*

heiteres Beruferaten...


André


----------



## crash (25 Juni 2007)

*Drehmomentschlüssel*

Na das nenn ich doch mal einen Experten...ROFLMAO


----------



## crash (25 Juni 2007)

Wie man professionell auf Schützenfesten  säuft.

*1.* Ein Bier bestellen geht gar nicht. Damit sagt  man, dass man ne knickrige Sau is, keine Freunde hat oder Antialkoholiker, quasi  das Allerletzte.

*2.* Also, immer mindestens zehn Stück, einen Meter  oder ein ganzes Tablett. Nie vorher
abzählen, wie viel Leute um einen  herumstehen und dann genau die Anzahl bestellen. Am besten irgendeine Zahl über  die Theke grölen und ab dafür.

*3.* Ganz falsch: Die Umstehenden  fragen, ob sie überhaupt noch ein Bier haben wollen. Wichtige Regel: gefragt  wird nicht. Saufen ist schließlich kein Spaß.

*4*. Wenn der Stoff da  is, nicht blöd rumgucken und überlegen, wem man denn eins in die Hand drücken  soll. Am besten die Gläser wild in der Umgebung verteilen, denn nur so zeigt man  seine Großzügigkeit. Nur der kleinkarierte Pisser stellt sich da  an.

*5.* Wer zahlt wann welche Runde? In der Regel kommt jeder der  Reihe nach dran. Ganz miese Wichser saufen die ersten neun Runden an der Theke  mit und wenn sie an der Reihe wären, müssen sie plötzlich pissen. Der erste  Besteller bestimmt meist die Dauer des Projekts: Wenn er zwölf Bier bestellt,  müssen alle solange warten, bis zwölf Runden durch sind. Wichtig ist, dass der  Strom nie abreißt. Also, wenn alle noch die Hälfte im Glas haben, sofort die  nächste Runde ordern und das neue Glas in die Hand drücken. Was voll peinlich  ist: Mit zwei Gläsern in der Hand an der Theke stehen, deshalb is Tempo angesagt  beim reinschütten, is schließlich kein Kindergeburtstag. 

*6.*  Richtig fiese Schweine bestellen zwischendurch noch ne Runde Korn oder die  absolute Hölle "Meyer Bitter", eine Art grünes Schlangengift, dass mit dem Eiter  von toten Fröschen verfeinert wurde. Hier wird’s ernst. Sollte sich so was  andeuten, kann man bloß noch die Flucht ergreifen. Merke: Biersaufen kann man  überleben aufm Zeltfest mit etwas Planung und Glück; nach Meyers Bitter weigert  sich sogar der Notarzt, diese Schweinerei wiederzubeleben. 

*7*.  Konsequent durchgezogen, bist du normalerweise aufm Zelt um halb Neun stramm wie  die Kesselflicker. Geht natürlich nicht, weil Du kannst ja noch nicht nach  Hause, wegen Verdacht auf Weichei. Was also dann? Pausen machen! Dafür sind in  der Regel zwei Sachen vorgesehen:

*Erstens: Bratwurstfressen  
*Vorteil: an der Bude gibst kein Meyers Bitter, da bist du also ne  Zeitlang sicher vor der Alkoholvergiftung durch andere. Nu sind die  Bratwurststände auf Zeltfesten immer so konzipiert, dass die Nachfrage immer  größer ist als das Angebot. In der Bude arbeiten auch meistens Fachkräfte, denen  man beim Grillen die Schuhe besohlen kann. Einzige Qualifikation: sie können mit  einem Sauerstoffanteil in der Luft von unter 1% überleben, deswegen wirken sie  auch so scheintot. Nu sagt der Laie: watn Scheiß, das könnte man doch viel  besser organisieren: Zackzack kämen die Riemen übern Tresen. Falsch: die  mickrigen Bratwurstbuden mit den Untoten am Grill stehen da nicht aus Versehen,  sondern absichtlich. Hier kann man Asyl beantragen von der Sauferei und je  länger man auf den verkohlten Prengel warten muss, desto größer die  Überlebenschance.

*Zweitens: Tanzen* 
Im Vergleich zu  Bratwurstfressen natürlich die schlechtere Wahl, weil anstrengend und mit  Frauen. Aber irgendwann geht halt kein Riemen mehr rein in den Pansen und du  musst in den sauren Apfel beißen. Also zack, einen Rochen von den Bänken  gerissen und irgendwie bescheuerte Bewegungen machen. Wenn du Glück hast, spielt  die Kapelle mehr als zwei Stücke und Du kannst Dir ein paar Bier ausse Rippen  schwitzen. Hast du Pech, kommt sofort nachm ersten Stück der Thekenmarsch und du  stehst wieder da, von wo du gerade geflohen bist.

*Drittens: Sektbar  
*Eine richtig gruselige Bude, quasi die Abferkelbox im Festzelt. Hier  isses so voll und eng, hier bleibst du auch noch stehen, wenn’s eigentlich nicht  mehr geht. Es soll schon Kriegsverletzte gegeben haben, denen hat man in der  Sektbar beide Beinprothesen geklaut und sie haben’s nicht gemerkt. Doch der  Preis, den Du für die Stehhilfe zahlst is hoch: Du mußt Sekt saufen aus so  mickrigen Blumenvasen, die man von der Spermaprobe beim Urologen kennt. Ziemlich  eklig alles. Wenn’s keine Sektbar gibt, gibst meist ne Cocktailbar: Cocktail  heißt im Zelt aber nicht Caipirinha oder Margerita sondern Fanta/Korn oder Korn  mit Fanta. Also, vorsichtig. Hier kann’s ganz schnell zuende gehen. Eine  Alternative für den ganzen schnellen Weg ins Nirwana is noch der hannoversche  Zaubertrank: Lüttje Lage. Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her immer noch ne  reelle Sache: So besäuft sich der kritische Verbraucher und hat es ruckzuck  geschafft. Doch bevor du nach Hause darfst, kommt noch ein ganz
wichtiger  Punkt, nämlich...

*Viertens: Kotzen* 
Klingt scheiße, du wirst  aber dankbar sein, wenn Dein Körper, Dir dieses Geschenk bereitet. Du hast Platz  für neue Bratwürste und vielleicht sogar Glück, dass du die letzten zwanzig Bier  noch erwischt, bevor sie Dein Gehirn erreicht haben. Der Profi jedenfalls kotzt  oft und gern. - So jetzt wären wir auch schon bald beim Nachhause gehen. Haha.  Wenn du aber den Zeitpunkt verpasst hast, und du kommst vom Pissen oder  Bratwurstkotzen wieder ins Zelt und es sind bloß noch zwanzig Mann übrig. Ätsch:  Arschkarte gezogen. Denn jetzt heißt es:

*Fünftens: Die Letzten* 
Ab jetzt geht es um so spannende Sachen wie Fassaussaufen - es is immer mehr  drin, als Du denkst, oder Absacker trinken, wenn’s ein Meyers Bitter ist, kannst  du dir gleich den Umweg über den Notarzt sparen und den Bestatter anrufen. Jeder  passt jetzt auf, dass keiner heimlich abhaut. Die ersten sacken einfach so vor  der Theke zusammen, damit sie jedenfalls nicht noch mehr saufen müssen. Vorteil  dieser Phase des Zeltfestes: Du musst nicht mehr extra mehr nach draußen  latschen für Pissen und Kotzen: geht jetzt alles vor Ort.

*Sechstens:  Nach Hause Fällt aus.* 
Mach dir keine Illusionen: alleine schaffst du`s  nicht mehr, Taxis gibts nicht aufm Land, und wenn, würden sie Dich nicht  mitnehmen. Deine Frau kommt nicht, um dich zu holen, die is froh, dass dieses  Wrack nicht inner Wohnung liegt und der Gestank in die Möbel zieht. Was bleibt  ist..

*Siebtens: Der Morgen danach 
*Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen  brechen durch die Ritzen in der Zeltfestplane. Du wirst wach von einem  Zungenkuss, wie du ihn noch nie in Deinem Leben gekriegt hast. Leidenschaftlich  küsst du zurück. Dann machst du Deine verklebten Augen auf und blickst in das  fröhliche Gesicht des zottigen Köters von dem Karussellfritzen. Und mit einem  eigenen Beitrag zum Thema Würfelhusten fängt der Tag wieder an. Dein Kopf fühlt  sich an wie nach einem Steckschuss. Jetzt hilft nur noch: Stützbier bis die  Maschine wieder halbwegs normal läuft. Seid froh, dass die Schützenfest-Saison  vorbei ist, wir alle hier können stolz und fröhlich sein, denn wieder einmal  haben wir es überlebt


----------



## TommyG (25 Juni 2007)

Ein

Franzose, ein Russe und ein Amerikaner stehen am Hafen und schauen auf Meer. Sagt der Franzose: Wenn ich das Meer so sehe, muss ich an unsere geniale U- Boot- Flotte denken. Wir haben jetzt ein neus Boot mit einem Reaktor, 100 Mann Besatzung und kann 1 Monat unter Wasser bleiben.. Sagt der Russe, Ach ja, das stimmt, ich denke da an unser Mütterchen Russland, wir haben ein Boot mit 2 Reaktoren, 200 Mann Besatzung und das kann 1/2 Jahr unter Wasser bleiben. Sagt der Amerikaer: Ach Leute, wir als Supermacht haben ein Boot mit 3 Reaktoren, das kann mit 300 Leuten ein ganzes Jahr unter Wasser bleiben.

Das Grüppchen streitet sich ein wenig, die Boote werden immer besser und toller, da gluckst und brabbelt es, ein Muschelberg taucht vor den erstaunten Gesichtern auf, es quietscht grauenhaft und eine Luke öffnet sich. Ein bärtiger bleicher Mann reißt die rechte Hand hoch und ruft: H*** H*****, wo krieg' ich hier Sprit....???

(Öööö, die beiden bösen Worte sind rausge XXX't, da man sonst das Forum mit entsrechendem Gesocks in Verbindung bringen könnte.. Googlen tut dann weh..)

Greetz


----------



## Hermann (25 Juni 2007)

*Auch lustig*

http://www.lachecke.com/files/pics/klassenarbeit.jpghttp://http//www.lachecke.com/files/pics/klassenarbeit.jpg


----------



## nade (25 Juni 2007)

Gombjudder-Raum


----------



## crash (26 Juni 2007)




----------



## crash (26 Juni 2007)




----------



## zotos (28 Juni 2007)

Alt aber gut:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KktkaT2uDqI&mode=related&search=​


----------



## nade (28 Juni 2007)

Chrash das Wahlplakat mit der Netten und das Linux Plakat mit dem Wasserfall haste von mir. 
Und zotos, das mal zum wegbrüllen.
Oder das 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rniL3uN-i34&mode=related&search=

oder das?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AjK4ZHuQaI&mode=related&search=


----------



## Question_mark (28 Juni 2007)

*Barbershop*

Hallo,

Ein Mann kommt zum Friseur und fragt den Inhaber:
"Wie lange dauerts, bis ich drankomme?"

Der Friseur schaut auf die wartenden Kunden und sagt:
"Ca. 2 Stunden."

Der Mann geht wieder.

Ein paar Tage später betritt der Mann wieder das Geschäft und fragt":
"Wie lange dauerts, bis ich drankomme?"

Der Friseur schaut sich wieder um und sagt:
"In ca. 3 Stunden".

Der Mann geht wieder.

Eine Woche später kommt der Mann wieder und fragt:
"Wann komme ich dran zum Haarschneiden?"

Wieder schaut der Friseur auf die wartenden Kunden und sagt:
"In ca. 1 1/2 Stunden."

Wieder verlässt der Mann den Laden. Daraufhin wendet sich der Friseur an
seinen Lehrling:
"Ich habe folgenden Auftrag für Dich: Gehe dem Mann nach und schaue, wo
er hingeht!"

Etwas später kommt der Lehrling zurück und kann sich vor Lachen kaum noch
halten.

Der Friseur fragt ihn:
"Also, wohin geht er, nachdem er den Laden verlässt?"

Der Lehrling lachend, mit Tränen in den Augen:

*"Er geht zu Ihrer Frau nach Hause, Chef!"* 

Gruss

Question_mark

PS : Ja nur ein Witz, aber hat schon mal jemand im Leben einen Fiseur gesehen, der mit einer Frau verheiratet war


----------



## HDD (29 Juni 2007)

Bei dem Polen Filmchen ist mir auch einer eingefallen.
Woran Sieht man das ein Pole in den Himmel gekommen ist.
Der große Wagen hat keine Räder mehr.

HDD


----------



## TommyG (29 Juni 2007)

Darauf die beiden Freunde....

...die mit dem Wagen unterwegs sind..

'Hey, der geht ja gut ab, was hat der für ne Maschine?'

'9- poliger Wassermotor, willst du den mal sehen?'

'Jop', und man fährt recht ran..

Motorhaube auf und: Es sitzten an einer Art Fahrradkurbel 9 Polen und seufzen 'Wasser, Wasser, Wasser......'


ok, fahrn halt *rechts ran*, und wenn hier nen polnischer Kollege seinen Dienst tut, nur nen Gag und Wortspiel, ja?

Greetz


----------



## Tobi P. (1 Juli 2007)

Polnischer Kollege bin ich nicht direkt, aber immerhin einer Familie entsprungen, die vor einiger Zeit in Schlesien beheimatet war  Also wenn morgen das Forum weg ist, wisst ihr Bescheid 


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem polnischen und einem deutschen Handwerker?
Ganz einfach: Während der polnische Handwerker längst fertig ist, wartet der Deutsche noch auf die Baugenehmigung 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## edi (2 Juli 2007)

Bilde einen Satz mit 7 Wörtern in dem 3 Lügen enthalten sind:

Ehrlicher Pole mit eigenem Auto sucht Arbeit....


----------



## TommyG (2 Juli 2007)

Au au au...

noch schlimmer als die europäer sind die amis:

Warum entgraten, dazu stand nix in der Arbeitsanweisung..

ok, die Kollegen mit den kaputten Pfoten können darüber net lachen..

höhöhö..


----------



## godi (3 Juli 2007)

*Bier oder Wasser*

Bier oder Wasser!

godi


----------



## hovonlo (4 Juli 2007)

Leider, leider!
So alt wie's ist, so falsch ist es auch. In Trinkwasser sind in Deutschland genau 0 (in Worten: Null) Kolibakterien zugelassen.
Beim Schwimmen in Seen sieht's schon wieder anders aus, da liegt der Grenzwert bei 10000 Keimen pro 100ml ...


----------



## godi (4 Juli 2007)

*modernes Projektmanagement...*

....oder auch "den Schwanz einziehen"


----------



## dresel (4 Juli 2007)

Ist zwar auch schon ziemlich alt, passt aber zum Thema Bier: Abnehmen leicht gemacht

Wir alle wissen, dass eine Kalorie notwendig ist, um 1g Wasser um 1 Grad von 21,5 auf 22,5 Grad zu erwärmen. Man muss kein Wunderkind sein, um zu errechnen, dass der Mensch, wenn er ein Glas kaltes Wasser trinkt, sagen wir mit 0 Grad, ca. 200 Kalorien braucht, um es um 1 Grad zu erwärmen. Um es auf Körpertemperatur zu bringen, sind also ca. 7400 Kalorien notwendig, 200 g Wasser mal 37 Grad Temperaturunterschied.

Diese muss unser Körper aufbringen, da die Körpertemperatur konstant bleiben muss. Dazu nutzt er die einzige Energiequelle, die ihm kurzfristig zur Verfügung steht, unser Körperfett. Er muss also Körperfett verbrennen, um die Erwärmung zu leisten, die Thermodynamik lässt sich nicht belügen.

Trinkt man also ein großes Glas Bier (ca. 400 g mit 0 Grad) verliert man ca. 14800 Kalorien.

Jetzt muss man natürlich noch die Kalorien des Bieres abziehen ca. 800 Kalorien für 400 g Bier.

Unter dem Strich betrachtet verliert man also ungefähr 14000 Kalorien bei einem kalten Glas Bier.

Natürlich ist der Verlust um so größer, je kälter das Bier ist. Diese Art Kalorien abzubauen ist, wie jedem einleuchten mag, viel effektiver als z.B. Fahrradfahren oder Joggen, bei denen nur ca. 1000 Kalorien pro Stunde verbrannt werden.

Auch Sex ist mit nur 100 Kalorien pro Orgasmus gegen kaltes Bier sehr ineffektiv.

Abnehmen ist so einfach. Wir müssen alle einfach nur kaltes Bier in Mengen zu uns nehmen und die Thermodynamik erledigt den Rest.

Ein Nachteil dieser Diät bleibt allerdings. Wenn wir z.B. eine heiße Pizza essen, die uns durch ihre Wärmeenergie eine Unmenge an Kalorien zuführt.

Der aufmerksame Leser hat aber bestimmt schon die Lösung parat: Man muss die heiße Pizza einfach nur mit genug kaltem Bier ausgleichen.


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Godis "modernes Management" geistert seit heute morgen bei uns durch die Firma  

Die meisten haben schallend gelacht, einige wurden etwas nachdenklich.

Woran das nur liegt?    

MfG


----------



## Ralle (5 Juli 2007)

Den gabs doch schon zu DDR-Zeiten 

Der LPG-Vorsitzende soll seine Zahlen melden, also meldet er, "Wir haben 200 Schweine im Stall". Der Kreissekretär sagt "200 ist gut, aber 400 hört sich besser an!" Der Bezirkssekretär " Besser etwas mehr, 500". Der Chef der Plankommission :  "Super Genossen, 500 Schweine,  das sind ja 300 über den Plan, wir liefern 300 in die Sowjetunion, der Rest bleibt hier!"

Frei nacherzählt!


----------



## nade (5 Juli 2007)

öh ja blöd darf man sein, man sollte sich nur nicht erwischen lassen.


> Tollpatschiger Betrüger
> 
> Ein 27-jähriger Saarbrücker hat versucht, Arztrezepte zu fälschen. Einer seiner selbstgeschriebenen Arztstempel war voll von Rechtschreibfehlern und Buchstabendrehern. Der junge Mann ist aufgeflogen, als er mit einem gestohlenen Fahrrad in der Saarbrücker Innenstadt gesehen wurde und die alarmierte Polizei die Fälschungen bei ihm fand. Ob der Saarbrücker mit den gefälschten Rezepten schon Medikamente besorgt hat, ist jedoch noch nicht geklärt.


----------



## Ralle (10 Juli 2007)

"Männer bringen sich dabei nach wie vor viel öfter um als Frauen."

Interessant. Wie oft sich so ein durchschnittlicher Mann wohl umbringt? Und die Frauen? Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass es dabei unterschiede geben könnte. Ich dachte, einmal und gut, nur Katzen gehen extra... ;-)


----------



## Ralle (10 Juli 2007)

*lol*

Der Besserwisser    

Ja, ein Besserwisser weiß 
alles besser. Jeden Scheiß! 
Kannst mit ihm nicht diskutieren. 
Kannste doch nur bei verlieren! 
Lass ihn labern, lass ihn sappeln, 
und verkneife dir, zu zappeln! 

Zeigt's sich, dass er Unrecht hatte, 
pack den Armleuchter in Watte, 
denn sei drauf gefasst: der dreht 
passend die Realität 
zu dem, was er richtig findet, 
weil's als Weisheit er verkündet! 

Lass bei dem Geduld stets walten, 
und tu nur "auf Durchzug schalten" 
Träume einfach bei Bedarf 
von etwas, das man nicht darf: 
wetz im Traum dein Messer scharf 
und erstich den Knilch im Schlaf! 

Lass ihn ruhig meiern schlau 
und nimm's nur nicht so genau! 
Hat er genug kluggeschissen, 
stimme zu. Sei so gerissen! 
Widersprichst du, wirst du bloß 
dieses Arschloch nie mehr los!

Quelle: http://www.rp-online.de/hps/client/...pinio::/fotos_geschichten/gedichte/beobachtet


----------



## zotos (10 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Der Besserwisser
> ...



Kaine Ahnung wen Du meinst ;o)


----------



## Markus (10 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kaine Ahnung wen Du meinst ;o)


 
das heist: "Keine..."


----------



## zotos (10 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kaine Ahnung wen Du meinst ;o)





Markus schrieb:


> das heist: "Keine..."



Danke!

Könnte ja auch:
Kai ne Ahnung wen Du meinst ;o)

lauten dann sollte nur das DU durch Ralle ersetzt werden und "ne" ohne Dialekt und der Smiley durch ein Fragezeichen ersetzen.

Also so: 
Kai eine Ahnung wen Ralle meint?


----------



## TommyG (10 Juli 2007)

So lang 

Du Deinen Bruder in Ruhe lässt


----------



## dresel (20 Juli 2007)

Für meine Abteilung wurde ein neues Organigramm erstellt. Ihr findet mich ganz unten rechts.


----------



## dpd80 (29 Juli 2007)

Und nun wieder aus unserer Kategorie: Elektrotechnik verständlich erklärt







*Die Scheinleistung.

*


----------



## Tobi P. (29 Juli 2007)

Auf dem Finanzamt:

"Ich hätte gern die nächsten zwei Wochen Urlaub!"
"Aber was wollen Sie denn dann von uns, das müssen Sie schon mit Ihrem Chef klären!"
"Aber ich arbeite doch fast nur noch für Sie!"


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (29 Juli 2007)

Das mit der Scheinleistung hatten wir schonmal. Glaub daher gehn die Engländer auch immer den Schaum vom Bier "kratzen", damit cos Phi verbessert ist 
Aber das mitm Finanzamt ist klasse. Man könnte drüber lachen, wenns nicht realität wäre.


----------



## doublecee (31 Juli 2007)




----------



## TobiasA (31 Juli 2007)

Oh, wie wahr...


----------



## TommyG (31 Juli 2007)

THX,

bis heute hatte ich das nur als paperware..

Das Gute an dem Bild ist:

Davonleben wir, wenn auch nicht immer so locker und leicht wie es eigentlich sein könnte....

Greetz from Spain... endlich Sommer... no holiday, simply the job...


----------



## Jens_Ohm (9 August 2007)

*Nicht die Mamma*

Ungeklärte Vaterschaften

Die folgenden Kommentare wurden von britischen Frauen gemacht, in einem Formular der Child Support Agency (Kindergeldstelle?) in Bezug auf den Vater ihres Kindes. 
Alle Aussagen sind echt! Besonders gefällt mir Nummer 11. Eigentlich sollte dafür ein Preis verliehen werden ...

1.)Was die Vaterschaft meiner Zwillinge angeht, steht fest, dass Jim Munson der Vater des ersten Kindes ist. Beim zweiten Kind bin ich mir nicht so sicher, aber ich glaube, das war noch in der gleichen Nacht!

2.) Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was die Vaterschaft meines Kindes angeht. Ich lehnte mich aus dem Fenster, da mir nicht gut war, und plötzlich nahm mich jemand von hinten. Ich kann Ihnen eine Liste der Namen der Männer, die auf der Party waren, zusenden, wenn Ihnen das weiterhilft.

3.) Ich weiß nicht, wer der Vater meiner kleinen Tochter ist. Sie wurde auf einer Party in der Grand Avenue 3600 gezeugt, wo ich ungeschützten Sex mit einem Mann hatte. Ich kann mich nur erinnern, dass der Sex so gut war, dass ich in Ohnmacht fiel. Sollten Sie rauskriegen, wer der Vater ist, könnten Sie mir dann bitte seine Telefonnummer geben ? Danke!

4.)Ich kenne den Vater meiner Tochter nicht. Er fährt einen BMW, welcheran der rechten Tür ein Loch, verursacht durch meine Stilettos hat. Vielleicht könnten Sie die BMW-Servicestationen kontaktieren, ob jemand so etwas hat reparieren lassen.

5.)Ich hatte niemals Sex mit einem Mann! Ich warte auf einen Brief vom Papst, in dem er mir bestätigt, dass mein Sohn eine jungfräuliche Geburt war, und Christus wiedergeboren ist.

6.)Ich kann Ihnen den Namen des Vaters nicht mitteilen, da er mir ausdrücklich verboten hat, ihn auffliegen zu lassen, was katastrophale Auswirkungen für die britische Wirtschaft bedeuten kann. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was ich tun soll: Sie informieren oder Rücksicht auf mein Land nehmen. Bitte helfen Sie mir weiter ?!

7.)Ich weiß nicht, wer der Vater meines Kindes ist, da ja alle Squaddies (Soldat) irgendwie gleich aussehen. Ich kann mich aber erinnern, dass es ein Royal Green Jacket war.

8.)Peter Smith ist der Vater des Kindes. Wenn Sie ihn haben, könnten Sie ihn dann bitte nach meinen AC/DC-CDs fragen?

9.)Vom Datum her müsste meine Tochter bei Euro Disney gezeugt worden sein. Vielleicht ist es wirklich ein magisches Königreich! [Magic Kingdom - dieHauptattraktion in Euro Disney].

10.) So vieles in dieser Nacht ist mir noch unklar. Das Einzige, an was ich mich sicher erinnern kann, ist Delia Smith's Sendung über Eier am frühen Abend. Wäre ich doch lieber zu Hause geblieben und hätte weiter Fernsehen geschaut, und wäre nicht zu dieser Party auf dem Miller Drive 116 gegangen, dann wäre ich immer noch unbefruchtet.

11.) Ich bin mir unsicher, was die Vaterschaft meines Babys angeht. Wenn Sie eine Dose Bohnen essen, wissen Sie ja auch nicht, welche Bohne genau jetzt diesen Furz ausgelöst hat.

12.) Ich weiß, es ist schwer zu glauben, aber inzwischen denke ich, die Engländer sind genauso blöd wie die Amis, nur haben sie mehr Spaß dabei.


----------



## dpd80 (11 August 2007)

Mein persönlicher Beitrag zur Arbeitssicherheit.


----------



## Tobi P. (11 August 2007)

Es gibt in Deutschland drei Möglichkeiten des Geldverdienens:

1. Man wird Politiker
2. Man wird Vorstandsvorsitzender eines Großkonzerns
3. Man wird Schwarzarbeiter

Methode Nr. 3 ist dabei die Methode der Wahl. Man verdient nicht soviel wie bei Methode 1 und 2, aber es ist die mit Abstand ehrlichste und noch mit dem Gewissen vereinbar 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## MSB (13 August 2007)

Zum Thema "Arbeitsicherheit" hätte ich auch noch was:

Anhang anzeigen Bundeswehr Kondome.pdf


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vollmi (13 August 2007)

Für die Eventsüchtigung unter euch.

Wohnungsinserat


----------



## BadTaste (14 August 2007)

*Immer diese Sicherheitsfragen*

Die Datei ist zwar etwas groß, aber ich mußte das einfach mal hier reinstellen. Die hier immer mit der ganzen Sicherheit Zweihandblödsinn Lichtvorhänge und son Quatsch wie Schutzgitter .
hier sieht man mal eine 6+1 Mann Stanze in Aktion, wie man sieht klappt doch gut.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Flitzpiepe (14 August 2007)

Hallo BadTaste,
kenn ich von einem PILZ-Seminar.Wurde uns als Alternative für deren Sachen gezeigt. 

FP


----------



## TommyG (16 August 2007)

Mal echte

Elektro Musi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiUlqecQKUo&mode=related&search=

ok, der Typ is net sooo helle..

Greetz


----------



## Approx (16 August 2007)

Nix gegen Frauen...  

Gruß Aprox


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

Quelle: www.titanic-magazin.de


----------



## dpd80 (18 August 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Mal echte
> 
> Elektro Musi:
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das hier coole 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX5V_9s0Gfw&mode=related&search=


----------



## himbeergeist (18 August 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Mal echte
> 
> Elektro Musi:
> 
> ...


 
....muss einfach so klingen, ist doch ein Marshall AMP 

Grüße
Frank
(Hobbymusiker)


----------



## himbeergeist (18 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Quelle: www.titanic-magazin.de


 
pfui was bist böse


----------



## himbeergeist (19 August 2007)

Klasse Durchlauferhitzer


----------



## TommyG (19 August 2007)

Da fehlt was:

die 0,5er Klingelstrippe, die 'mal eben' zum Nachbarn geht...

aber: Improvisieere kümmt von die aarm Lüüt..

Greetz


----------



## Oberchefe (19 August 2007)

ein Klassiker ist immer noch der Staplerfahrer_Klaus


----------



## nade (21 August 2007)

http://autsch.de/18303
Und ja der Klaus ist der beste Staplerfahrer der Welt.


----------



## Zefix (21 August 2007)

Wenn ma scho mal bei die Filmchen sind:
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/07082104.html


----------



## Approx (23 August 2007)

Wer kennt Chuck Norris? :-D   

(Ähnlichkeiten zu meinem Benutzerbild sind rein Zufällig!)

Gruß Approx!


----------



## Junior (24 August 2007)

*Mülltrennung, jetzt auch auf dem PC.*

Ohne Worte.


----------



## nade (25 August 2007)

http://www.witze-welt.de/videos/showvideo.php?id=254


----------



## dpd80 (25 August 2007)




----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

Quelle: www.titanic-magazin.de


----------



## nade (27 August 2007)




----------



## zotos (30 August 2007)

Frage: Wie kann man die Baubranche in Schwung bringen und anschließend den Solidaritätszuschlag abschaffen?


----------



## IBFS (30 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Frage: Wie kann man die Baubranche in Schwung bringen und anschließend den Solidaritätszuschlag abschaffen?


 
Muß man das verstehen


----------



## repök (30 August 2007)

Nö, muss man nicht, kann man aber


----------



## Question_mark (30 August 2007)

*Soli muss weg*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Wie kann man die Baubranche in Schwung bringen und anschließend den Solidaritätszuschlag abschaffen?



Du möchtest jetzt die Steilvorlage für die Pointe haben, ok ...

Vielleicht ca. 1378 Kilometer Mauer von Lübeck in Richtung Hof ???

Aber Spass beiseite, der Soli gehört nun endgültig abgeschafft. Viele Städte und Gemeinden in den alten Bundesländern können einen Solizuschlag besser gebrauchen als die heute wohlhabenden Städte in der ehemaligen sowjetisch besetzten Zone.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## IBFS (30 August 2007)

*Fun zum Feierabend *

*und nicht *

*Potitik zum Feierabend *


----------



## Question_mark (31 August 2007)

*Das Thema bleibt ...*

Hallo,



			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> Fun zum Feierabend und nicht Potitik zum Feierabend



Mein lieber Komsomol-Genosse, mach hier bitte nicht den Blockwart. Wenn Du wüsstest, wie lächerlich Politik ist ....
Je mehr Schauspiel-Ausbildung, desto erfolgreicher der Politiker. Und manche lugen noch hinter einem Vorhang hervor, der schon längst gefallen ist. Zuerst die Macht, dann die Altersversorgung durch einen russischen Gaskonzern sicherstellen und dann .. ei da ist der Gerhard ja wieder auf der Bühne. Sein gefolgsamer König Hartz der IV hat gerade erst seine Orden auf Anforderung des Bundespräsidialamtes zurückgegeben. Ich kann das nicht verstehen, hat er doch in verdienstvoller Weise Millionen Mitbürgern beigebracht, sich in demutsvoller Armut zu bescheiden und seinen Genossen bei VW die Lust am Geniessen beigebracht. Wenn das nicht lustige Politik ist, also wirklich FUN pur wenn man abends die Tageszeitungen liest, dann kann ich Deinen Einwand nicht verstehen. 
Und nein, ich muss nach diesem Fred nicht zum freiwiligen Ernteeinsatz antreten, grins mal frech ...
Also nicht alles zu ernst nehmen, immer schön locker bleiben. 
Übrigens, Dresden ist eine sehr schöne Stadt und ich bin sehr gerne dort zu Gast und der Status als Weltkulturerbe besteht mit Sicherheit zu Recht. Aber da ich Politik mangels kompetenter Politiker nicht so ganz ernst nehme, lasse ich mir das Thema hier nicht verbieten, Ok ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (31 August 2007)

*Politik*

Um dem Wunsch nach mehr Politik nachzukommen hier noch ein Autoaufkleber:


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (31 August 2007)

*Die Tücken des Alltags*

http://www.hans-wurst.de/behebung_eines_druckerproblems_4325_media.html


----------



## Markus (31 August 2007)

es ist total simpel
es ist vermutlich vorher noch keiner drauf gekommen
es ist primitiv
es ist eine schweinerei

MIR GEFÄLLT ES:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L0oLDBnebU


----------



## dpd80 (1 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> es ist total simpel
> es ist vermutlich vorher noch keiner drauf gekommen
> es ist primitiv
> es ist eine schweinerei
> ...




 Ich glaube, ich würde die töten :twisted:


----------



## gravieren (1 September 2007)

Hi

Schaut euch die Fortsetung davon an.

Da kassiert er Geld von Waschstrassenbesitzer  :???:


----------



## godi (1 September 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schaut euch die Fortsetung davon an.
> 
> Da kassiert er Geld von Waschstrassenbesitzer :???:


 
Kannst du da einen Link auch dazugeben?
Ich finde keine Fortsetzung  

godi


----------



## himbeergeist (1 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Frage: Wie kann man die Baubranche in Schwung bringen und anschließend den Solidaritätszuschlag abschaffen?


 
naja, klingt eigentlich ganz gut. Ihr habt nun die Merkel und fast alle Russen sind im Westen, wir haben alles was wir wollten, wo ist meine Mauerkelle?   

Rot-Front Genossen

Mit sozialistischen Grüßen

HG


----------



## zotos (1 September 2007)

Mit Humor sieht die Welt doch gleich viel besser aus ;o)

Apropos Solidarität hier noch der Britney Spears Fanclub und ihre Solidaritätsbekundung zum Haare abrasieren (ist schon etwas her)!


----------



## nade (4 September 2007)

Wenn Programme übersetzen...


----------



## Tobi P. (4 September 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> Ihr habt nun die Merkel und fast alle Russen sind im Westen, wir haben alles was wir wollten, wo ist meine Mauerkelle?




Ich hatte mir das eher so gedacht, dass wir die Merkel und das andere Politgesocks in die Mauer einbauen, so können wir schon mal mit dem sparen anfangen - und zwar an zwei, drei Kubikmetern Beton ROFLMAO


Gruß Tobi


----------



## himbeergeist (4 September 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das eher so gedacht, dass wir die Merkel und das andere Politgesocks in die Mauer einbauen, so können wir schon mal mit dem sparen anfangen - und zwar an zwei, drei Kubikmetern Beton ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 
OK, das macht die Mauer aber auch nicht wertvoller 

Frank


----------



## dpd80 (4 September 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABK8XOPiYuI

Wie cool is das denn? 


:s18:


----------



## Tobi P. (4 September 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> OK, das macht die Mauer aber auch nicht wertvoller




Aber es ist ne Chance für Republikflüchtige. Ein Politiker ist doch die ideale Sollbruchstelle, er setzt der Lobby keinerlei Widerstand entgegen 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Cerberus (5 September 2007)

*Physik-Prüfung in Dänemark*

Es war einmal in Kopenhagen ... Das nun Folgende war wirklich eine Frage, die in einer Physikprüfung, an der Universität von Kopenhagen, gestellt wurde:

*"Beschreiben Sie, wie man die Höhe eines Wolkenkratzers mit Hilfe eines Barometers feststellt."*

Ein Kursteilnehmer antwortete: "Sie binden ein langes Stück Schnur an den Ansatz des Barometers, senken dann das Barometer vom Dach des Wolkenkratzers zum Boden. Die Länge der Schnur plus die Länge des Barometers entspricht der Höhe des Gebäudes." Diese in hohem Grade originelle Antwort entrüstete den Prüfer dermaßen, dass der Kursteilnehmer sofort entlassen wurde. Er appellierte an seine Grundrechte, mit der Begründung dass seine Antwort unbestreitbar korrekt war und die Universität ernannte einen unabhängigen Schiedsrichter, um den Fall zu entscheiden. Der Schiedsrichter urteilte, dass die Antwort in der Tat korrekt war, aber kein wahrnehmbares Wissen von Physik zeige. Um das Problem zu lösen, wurde entschieden, den Kursteilnehmer nochmals herein zu bitten und ihm sechs Minuten zuzugestehen, in denen er eine mündliche Antwort geben konnte, die mindestens eine minimale Vertrautheit mit den Grundprinzipien von Physik zeigte. Für fünf Minuten saß der Kursteilnehmer still, den Kopf nach vorne, in Gedanken versunken. Der Schiedsrichter erinnerte ihn, dass die Zeit lief, worauf der Kursteilnehmer antwortete, dass er einige extrem relevante Antworten hatte, aber sich nicht entscheiden könnte, welche er verwenden sollte. Als ihm geraten wurde, sich zu beeilen, antwortete er wie folgt: "Erstens könnten Sie das Barometer bis zum Dach des Wolkenkratzers nehmen, es über den Rand fallen lassen und die Zeit messen, die es braucht, um den Boden zu erreichen. Die Höhe des Gebäudes kann mit der Formel
H = ½ g t2​
berechnet werden. Der Barometer wäre allerdings dahin! Oder, falls die Sonne scheint, könnten Sie die Höhe des Barometers messen, es hochstellen und die Länge seines Schattens messen.
Dann messen Sie die Länge des Schattens des Wolkenkratzers. Anschließend ist es eine einfache Sache, anhand der proportionalen Arithmetik die Höhe des Wolkenkratzers zu berechnen. Wenn Sie aber in einem hohen Grade wissenschaftlich sein wollten, könnten Sie ein kurzes Stück Schnur an das Barometer binden und es schwingen lassen wie ein Pendel, zuerst auf dem Boden und dann auf dem Dach des Wolkenkratzers. Die Höhe entspricht der Abweichung der gravitationalen Wiederherstellungskraft
T = 2 p (l/g).​
Oder, wenn der Wolkenkratzer eine äußere Nottreppe besitzt, würde es am einfachsten gehen da hinauf zu steigen, die Höhe des Wolkenkratzers in Barometerlängen abzuhaken und oben zusammenzuzählen.
Wenn Sie aber bloß eine langweilige und orthodoxe Lösung wünschen, dann können Sie selbstverständlich den Barometer benutzen, um den Luftdruck auf dem Dach des Wolkenkratzers und auf dem Grund zu messen und den Unterschied bezüglich der Millibare umzuwandeln, um die Höhe des Gebäudes zu berechnen. Aber, da wir ständig aufgefordert werden die Unabhängigkeit des Verstandes zu üben und wissenschaftliche Methoden anzuwenden, würde es ohne Zweifel viel einfacher sein, an der Tür des Hausmeisters zu klopfen und ihm zu sagen: "Wenn Sie einen netten neuen Barometer möchten, gebe ich Ihnen dieses hier, vorausgesetzt Sie sagen mir die Höhe dieses Wolkenkratzers."

Der Kursteilnehmer war Niels Bohr, der erste Däne der überhaupt den Nobelpreis für Physik gewann.


----------



## Approx (5 September 2007)

*Das Geheimnis von Word*

Gruß Apro...


----------



## nade (5 September 2007)

Würd da eiskalt sagen, da hat der Prüfer nicht mit der Wuppdität gerechnet.
Und ganz davon ab, das es ja dann überall gleich warm sein muss, weil sonst auch eine Messungenauigkeit durch die Ausdehnung des Gehäuses kommen kann. 
Warum einfach, wenns auch Umständlich geht.


----------



## Cerberus (6 September 2007)

@ Approx

Is ja geil. Was man nicht alles in Word machen kann!


----------



## Cerberus (6 September 2007)

*Porsche Witz*

Der Erfinder des Porsches stirbt und kommt in den Himmel.

Petrus empfängt ihn und sagt: „Ferdinand Porsche, wegen deines großen Verdienstes für die Entwicklung des Autos hast du einen Wunsch frei.“

Ferdinand Porsche denkt kurz nach und antwortet: „Gut, lass mich eine Stunde mit Gott sprechen.“

Petrus nickt, bringt ihn zum Thronsaal und stellt ihn Gott vor.

Porsche fragt Gott: „Lieber Gott, bei deinem Entwurf „Die Frau“, wo warst du da mit deinen Gedanken, als du „Sie“ erfunden hast?“

Gott: „Wie meinst du das?“

Porsche: „Na ja, Dein Entwurf hat viele Fehler. Sieh mal:
1.      Die Vorderseite ist nicht aerodynamisch.
2.      Der Lärmpegel ist permanent hoch.
3.      Sie ist 5 bis 6 Tage im Monat total aus der Spur.
4.      Die Rückseite hängt zu lose.
5.      Sie muss konstant neu lackiert und gestylt werden.
6.      Der Auspuff ist zu nahe am Einlass.
7.      Die Scheinwerfer sind oft zu klein.
8.      Der Verbrauch liegt viel zu hoch.
UND
9.      Die Wartungskosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zur Nutzung.

Gott denkt kurz nach und antwortet: „Ferdinand, Ferdinand, das mag wohl so sein, aber laut Statistik benutzen mehr Männer meine Erfindung, als deine!“


----------



## Hermann (6 September 2007)

ab heute liebe ich word 

aber hier noch wasfür die youtube fans 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IStabdMkSYw

falls es nicht klappt: den begriff hier suchen 
*AGA Bundeswehr - Oh mann*




es gibt 4 teile und ich find sie sind anschauenswert


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> es gibt 4 teile und ich find sie sind anschauenswert




Ohu man, und mich schmeissen sie nach 8 jahren aus dem dienst obwohl ich fit gewesen wär. Und solche Memmen gehen zur Armee? Gibts doch nicht.

mfG René


----------



## godi (7 September 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ohu man, und mich schmeissen sie nach 8 jahren aus dem dienst obwohl ich fit gewesen wär. Und solche Memmen gehen zur Armee? Gibts doch nicht.
> 
> mfG René


 
8 Jahre?  
bestimmt sollte das 8 Monate heißen
oder warst so betrunken beim Abrüsten das du erst nach 8 Jahren den Ausgang der Kaserne gefunden hast?   

godi


----------



## zotos (7 September 2007)

godi schrieb:


> ...
> oder warst so betrunken beim Abrüsten das du erst nach 8 Jahren den Ausgang der Kaserne gefunden hast?
> ...




Das würde den Benutzernamen erklären ;o)


----------



## vollmi (8 September 2007)

godi schrieb:


> 8 Jahre?
> bestimmt sollte das 8 Monate heißen
> oder warst so betrunken beim Abrüsten das du erst nach 8 Jahren den Ausgang der Kaserne gefunden hast?   i




Nö schon 8 Jahre, dann wurde bei mir Diabetes erkannt. Ich kam aber damit gut zurecht und war topfit. Darum hätt ich kein Problem damit gehabt wenigstens die Jährlichen Wiederholungskurse wie jeder Andere weiterzumachen.

Ich hab das gut gefunden, die Arbeit mit den Kameraden und Pferden in den Bergen war ne gute Abwechslung zum Berufsalltag. Kein Handy kein Email, ich kam immer voll entspannt wieder zurück.
Körperlich extrem anstengend, aber geistig sehr entspannend 

mfG René


----------



## dpd80 (9 September 2007)

Lidl hat heute nach Jahrelanger Forschung ein komplett neues Produkt auf den Markt gebracht, welches die Welt der modernen Werkstofftechnik auf den Kopf stellen wird. 

Ich konnte für euch ein Bild von dem neuen Produkt aus dem Labor schmuggeln.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 September 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Lidl hat heute nach Jahrelanger Forschung ein komplett neues Produkt auf den Markt gebracht, welches die Welt der modernen Werkstofftechnik auf den Kopf stellen wird.
> 
> Ich konnte für euch ein Bild von dem neuen Produkt aus dem Labor schmuggeln.



Ähmmm...
Es gibt Magnetischen Edelstahl!
Habe ich selbst schon gesehen!
Bei interesse frage ich meinen bekannten, der sich sowas ähnliches zuhause eingebaut hat, mal nach der werkstoffnummer. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (9 September 2007)

...wie wärs mit ner Gummi-Magnettafel


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2007)

... und am Besten noch mit Messing-Magneten!


----------



## soehne (10 September 2007)

bei uns gibt es immer den Alu-Magnet aber nur zum Ausbildungsanfang


----------



## MatMer (10 September 2007)

von solchen sachen wäre ne liste bestimmt auch sehr lustig

z.B. den Eimer voll Druckluft hol, wo die Azubis dann immer schnell laufen sollen, bevor die ganze Druckluft entweicht....


----------



## seeba (10 September 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> z.B. den Eimer voll Druckluft hol, wo die Azubis dann immer schnell laufen sollen, bevor die ganze Druckluft entweicht....


Da frag ich mich aber echt wie dumm manche Leute sind...


----------



## thomass5 (10 September 2007)

Ich finde, das hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun. Sondern nur damit, das du noch neu auf dem Gebiet bist und noch nicht  alles weist.

-da wäre noch die Frequenzbiegezange zu holen.
Thomas


----------



## vollmi (10 September 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> z.B. den Eimer voll Druckluft hol, wo die Azubis dann immer schnell laufen sollen, bevor die ganze Druckluft entweicht....



Wir haben unsere Azubis immer ins Elektrizitätswerk gegenüber geschickt um den Spannungsabfall zu holen. Die haben sie manchmal mit nem Eimer Wasser und ner Bierflasche drin wieder zurückgeschickt mit dem Satz "die darf auf keinen Fall an den Rand kommen" 

Da gabs wirklich welche die Kesselbalancierend über die Strasse geschlichen sind.

"Hol mal den Froschhaarpinsel und ne Ersatzblase für die Wasserwaage bei der Werkzeugausgabe"

mfG René


----------



## MatMer (10 September 2007)

stimmt die gute alte Ersatzblase für die Wasserwaage


auch sehr gut ist der Bohrlochentferner

oder in Küchenbetrieben die Pfefferschneidemaschine, wo der Azubi immer das größte und sperrigste Ding tragen muss was rumsteht....


----------



## Approx (10 September 2007)

"Hol' mal ne Dose Kollektor-Zündfunken. Und wenn Du schon losgehst, dann biring auch gleich ein Paket Getriebesand für unsere E-Motoren mit - aber nur 400er Körnung oder besser!"  

-Wer hat noch nie nen Azubi verarscht....? Hihi.


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2007)

Lustig kommen auch die Zusatzgewichte für die Wasserwaage, wo die Azubis dann mit ner Kiste voll Schleifsteinen zurückkommen und erst mal ne viertel Stunde Pause brauchen.


----------



## MatMer (10 September 2007)

wobei die zusatzgewichte dann auch gerne als gegengewichte genutzt werden können


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2007)

Bei allen Metallberufen geht das Feilen auch besonders schnell mit sehr viel Feilenfett!


----------



## vollmi (10 September 2007)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Bei allen Metallberufen geht das Feilen auch besonders schnell mit sehr viel Feilenfett!



Und da wos Feilenfett gibt, gibts auch reichlich Spaltmasse 

mfG René


----------



## Markus (10 September 2007)

wir hatten in ne alte feile hinten im holzheft ein 8er loch gebohrt und ein 20cm langes kabel mit nem 9pol. sub-d stecker eingeklebt.

fast jeder rannte damit zur werkzeugausgabe um ein adapterkabel für die elektrofeile zu holen.

und dann gabs da noch den "stromkoffer" ein irre schweres teil das möglichst weit weg war...

mit dem spannungsabfall war das bei uns anders, da haben die azubis den staplerfahrer der den müll wegbringt gefragt wo sie denn den spannungsabfall reintun sollen...


----------



## maxi (10 September 2007)

Naja auch heute noch beliebt die Drauffeile und das Feilenfett.
Antelle der Druaffeile lässt sich aber auch Messchieber heiss machen, dann paast es auch wieder.
Bei den Faulen sehr beliebt der *verstellbare rechte Winkel*

Was gut zu der Thematik passt, die Stifte kommen ja auch immer mti defekten Gewindescheidern an *Ja Bua, die Gewindeschenider heutzutage sind aber auch a Glump, früher waren die viel weicher, da sind die nie gebrochen :O)*


----------



## the bang 2 (10 September 2007)

Beliebt is auch das Ibidumm 400 oder 800. Kreativität obliegt dem meister 
Oder die Optische Achse - meistens ne 3 Meter lange Stange aus 40er Stahl - lustig, wenn das Zeug im Keller ist und die das ding in den 5ten Stock durchs Treppenhaus schleppen und dann mit den worten empfangen werden "mensch, das is die falsche - wir brauchen die andere!"


----------



## Junior (10 September 2007)

Vielgefragt war im KFZ Handwerk die Kolbenrückholfeder oder in 
Baugewerbe die Bogenschnur. Beides war natürlich nicht gerade
leicht bzw. leicht zu besorgen.

MfG. Günter


----------



## nade (10 September 2007)

Nun ja auf ner Baustelle wirds erst recht lustig wenn der Lüftungsbauer, der Bauleiter und meiner einer ohne Absprache zusammen arbeiten.
Geselle/Meister zu seinem Azubi... geh mal zum Bauleiter und hol maln Siemens Lufthaken... de Bauleiter bierg atus Schweißdraht einen Haken und übergibt ihn dem Azubi mit den Worten,; Lass dir noch dazu den Faden geben.. der Wetzt in den 3. Stock wird ersteinmal zu Sau gemacht und zu den Materialcontainer geschickt die Schnur zu holen.
Aber es gibt auch noch die Bosch Klebeanker... selbes Spiel und wiedermal hat er wohl nicht gerafft das es eine Verarsche war.
Feierabendschablone oder auch der Kasten Motivation kommt manchmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## himbeergeist (10 September 2007)

Stellt euch vor, eine Baustelle, mehrere Einfamilienhäuser in Reihe. In dem einen saßen zwei Maurer`s und haben gefrühstückt. Gegenüber standen wir mit einer Laserwasserwaage und einer leeren Papiertüte. Mein Kollege hat mit der Laserwasserwage kurz vor einem Maurer auf dem Boden "anvisiert" und ging langsam mit dem roten Punkt immer höher in Richtung Kopf. Als der rote Punkt so Mitte Körper vom Maurer angekommen war habe ich die leere Papiertüte, welche ich natürlich vorher aufgeblasen habe, lautstark zum platzen gebracht. :-D :-D :-D Was denkt Ihr wie die gerannt sind. Jaja, 1:0 für die Jung`s vom E-Werk. :-D 

Frank


----------



## Maxl (10 September 2007)

Ach ja, sehr empfehlenwert ist noch, den Azubi ins Magazin um den großen Amperebeschleuniger zu schicken. In der Regel schleppt er dann ein schweres Teil daher, und kriegt vom Gesellen eine auf die Mütze, warum er den kleinen mitbringt - er hätte ja den großen gebraucht. Und nochmal ins Magazin................


----------



## zotos (10 September 2007)

Ich bin mal in die Werkhalle von einem Zulieferer (Maschinenbauer) gekommen. Da hat der Azubi am Deckenkran, Kopfüber gebaumelt. 
Ok, hat mich nicht weiter verwirrt aber als ich erfuhr das der schon seit über einer halben Stunde so da hängt habe ich ein Gefühl erlebt das ich sonst nicht kenne. Es könnte Mitleid gewesen sein.


----------



## dpd80 (10 September 2007)

Meine lieblings-AZUBI-Jokes:


Amplitudenfett holen, den Gummihammer anschleifen gehen und beim Auto die Blinkerflüssigkeit nachfüllen, damit sie wieder schön Gelb blinken. Oder auch die Luftpumpe für die Wasserwaage holen, wenn die Luftblase zu klein ist.


----------



## Ralle (10 September 2007)

Man Leute, 

heutzutage reicht es doch wirklich, die meisten Azubis ihren Namen und ihre zukünfige Berufsbezeichnung aufschreiben zu lassen. Damit sind viele für Stunden ausgelastet.

(Die, die es können, brauchen mir jetzt keine PN zu schreiben )


----------



## Tobi P. (10 September 2007)

Mein Kollege hat mal einen unserer Azubis losgeschickt, um Wireless-LAN-Kabel zu suchen. Als der dann gefragt hat "Aha, woran erkenne ich das denn?" musste ich meinen massiv lebensbedrohlichen Lachanfall schnell als Hustenanfall tarnen, um uns nicht auffliegen zu lassen  Der besagte Azubi war übrigens im vierten Lehrjahr.

Als ich noch in der Bühnentechnik unterwegs war, hat uns mal ein Feuerwehrmann verarscht. Wir sollten ne große Bühne aufbauen, deren Abspannung an 1000l-Wassertanks befestigt wurde. Logischerweise werden die erst gefüllt, nachdem sie vom LKW gehoben (zu zweit kein Problem, die wiegen leer so gut wie gar nichts) und auf ihre Position gestellt wurden. Naja, es kam wie es kommen musste, besagter Feuerwehrmann liess in der Mittagspause den C-Schlauch in die Tanks hängen und drehte voll auf. Es dürfte nicht schwer vorzustellen sein, dass wir wenig begeistert waren, vier nunmehr eine Tonne schwere Wassertanks vom LKW holen zu müssen und weder ein Stapler noch ein Kran vor Ort war :twisted:

Mein Geheimtipp gegen schwergängige Sicherungsautomaten und Taster: Dr. Tobis patentiertes Automatenöl, erhältlich in Ihrer gut sortierten Fachgroßhandlung. Einfach den Azubi vorbeischicken 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Approx (10 September 2007)

Als ich selber noch Stift war, haben wir uns mal mit einem Typ eines unteren Lehrjahres einen Spass erlaubt. Wir haben ihn gebeten mal einen "Bewig-Bohrer" aus der Materialausgabe zu holen. Was weder der Azubi noch Ausgeber wussten: "Bewig" war der Nachname der Dame, mit der der Materialausgabe-Fuzzi ein heimliches Verhältnis hatte - was jedoch alle in der Werkstatt wussten... Die Bezeichnung "Bewig-Bohrer" kam gar nicht gut an, hihihi!  
Und ausserdem: wer wurde noch nie beim ELKO-Kondensator-Experiment erwischt? Mal ein bisschen Wechselspannung dranlegen und mit dem Regeltrafo hochdrehen, bis es fetzt... ;-)
Ach ist das lange her.


----------



## dresel (13 September 2007)

http://lustich.de/bilder/screenshots/rechenraetsel/

Das Bild an sich ist nicht mal soooo witzig, aber lest Euch mal die Kommentare durch! Es ist schon erschreckend wie viele Leute da posten ohne die geringste Ahnung von Grundrechenarten zu haben.


----------



## jabba (13 September 2007)

dresel schrieb:


> http://lustich.de/bilder/screenshots/rechenraetsel/
> 
> Das Bild an sich ist nicht mal soooo witzig, aber lest Euch mal die Kommentare durch! Es ist schon erschreckend wie viele Leute da posten ohne die geringste Ahnung von Grundrechenarten zu haben.


 
Ich hab nach ein paar antworten aufgehört zu lesen,
ich mag keine Horrorstorries


----------



## TobiasA (13 September 2007)

Ich bin jetzt so konfus, ich glaube manchmal, es kommt 26 raus. Da wirste ja irre im Kopp, wenn du dir die Kommentare durchliest :-D


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2007)

zwölfzig? oder so...


----------



## TobiasA (13 September 2007)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch 'ne Kommazahl raus?

Manche Leute können glaube ich nicht mal 'n Taschenrechner benutzen.


----------



## vierlagig (13 September 2007)

*dasbieraufdietastaturspuck* sch#nen tank auck topiaß


----------



## Question_mark (13 September 2007)

*Ich hab's ..., Ihr dürft mich Zweistein nennen*

Hallo,

da kommt doch Sex raus, eine sehr befriedigende Antwort    

Aber Scheisse, Division durch Null, Windows hat soeben einen Report an Bill Gates gesendet und ich hoffe, der setzt sofort alle Kapazitäten der Yale und Harvard Universitäten zur Lösung des Divisionsproblems ein ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (13 September 2007)

*Einfach nur dekadent, solch eine Verschwendung ..*

Hallo,



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> *dasbieraufdietastaturspuck*



Die Tastatur ist ja egal, aber so wertvolle Nahrungsmittel einfach auf den Schreibtisch zu rotzen ... kopfschütteln

Nene, was soll aus Dir nur werden, denk doch mal an die Leute, die auf sowas verzichten müssen  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (14 September 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Tastatur ist ja egal, aber so wertvolle Nahrungsmittel einfach auf den Schreibtisch zu rotzen ... kopfschütteln
> 
> Nene, was soll aus Dir nur werden, denk doch mal an die Leute, die auf sowas verzichten müssen
> ...



die tastatur is direkt am rechner dran...anyway...

dekadenz ist nicht verwerflich und:

niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie arroganz!:s4:


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2007)

*Jetzt bin ich sogar Dreistein ..*

Hallo,

damit Ihr Eure Ergebnisse, sofern Sie anders als 3 lauten, entsprechend basteln könnt, hier noch einige Möglichkeiten, um auf andere Lösungen zu kommen (mit Copy und Paste entsprechend in die Frage kopieren) :

)))(((( 

und für die C-Fraktion natürlich noch

{{{}}}

und für die Linux Fans auch noch eine Kommandozeile dafür :

root//\\\Häää\Solution\Unknown\Ichweissdatauchnich\Dir\ABC\...param= a=2,b=xd,Nix_Anzeigen ausser Passwörter, ABC=123, Crypt=NixVerstehen, Mail an Oma weiterleiten, Oma=ALT,75,Grau,User=Enkel. Also unter Linux war das Ergebnis "3", aber ob meine Kommandozeile richtig war, das weiss nur Zottel...   

Zottel, ich grüsse Dich herzlich und hoffe, bei Dir hat diese "Rechenaufgabe" keinen Lachkrampf ausgelöst .. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2007)

*Ist die Lagenanzahl entscheidend ??*

Hallo,

@vierlagig

Jaja, ich hab auch noch kein fünflagiges Toilettenpapier gefunden und muss mir immer noch dieses ärmliche vierlagige durch die Kimme ziehen .. 

Gruß 

Question_mark

PS : Nicht böse gemeint, aber wer mich kennt : Ich kann mir sowas nicht verkneifen ....


----------



## TobiasA (14 September 2007)

Weicheier. Ich nehme immer Sandpapier, das wirkt auch gleich wie ein Peeling.


----------



## himbeergeist (14 September 2007)

..klar und das ganze in 60er Körnung 

Frank


----------



## zotos (14 September 2007)

Ich benutze immer PDF Ausdrucke die ich hier zahlreich im Forum finde. Die Ausdrucke vom OB1 können die Kolleginnen vielleicht auch anderweitig verwenden.


----------



## godi (15 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer PDF Ausdrucke die ich hier zahlreich im Forum finde. Die Ausdrucke vom OB1 können die Kolleginnen vielleicht auch anderweitig verwenden.


 
Ja währe sinnvoll wenn von allen OB's ein Ausdruck dabei ist. Dann haben die Kolleginnen wenigstens genug davon.


----------



## Tobi P. (20 September 2007)

*Kompensationsproblem*

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal gemerkt, dass ein Poltiker eine sehr merkwürdige Form einer induktiven Last darstellt? Er produziert während seiner Betriebszeit eine Menge Blindleistung, lässt sich komischerweise aber durch entgegengesetzte kapazitive Last in Form der Bürger nicht kompensieren 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal gemerkt, dass ein Poltiker eine sehr merkwürdige Form einer induktiven Last darstellt? Er produziert während seiner Betriebszeit eine Menge Blindleistung, lässt sich komischerweise aber durch entgegengesetzte kapazitive Last in Form der Bürger nicht kompensieren
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Nicht zu vergessen, daß er trotz Null Leistung enorme Mengen an Energiekosten produziert! :sad:
Das ist sehr anschaulich, um Blindleistung zu erklären.


----------



## Approx (20 September 2007)

Wenn ich mich noch recht an meine Lehre erinnern kann, dann erzeugt ein "übererregter" Synchrongenerator kapazitive Blindleistung.. Als übererregter Politiker (oder VW-Betriebsrat) geht man da doch andere Wege, oder?


----------



## sps-concept (21 September 2007)

*die Anfänger des Films*

so entstanden die ersten Filme. Sozusagen Höhliwood anstatt Hollywood...


----------



## nade (21 September 2007)

Das muss ich mir merken, und den Azibis für die Schule mit auf den weg geben *gggggggggg*
Noch besser als wie das mit dem Glas bier und Schaum.


----------



## Junior (21 September 2007)

Da komm ich doch heute abend völlig kaputt von der Arbeit und will
mich auf die faule Haut legen. Ist die nicht gerade zum Einkaufen 
gegangen.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2007)

*...*

Hallo Junior,

Wohnort Uetersen, da denke ich gerne an das Rosarium ...
Schönes Städtchen in wirklich schöner Umgebung  

Gruß nach Uetersen 

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (21 September 2007)

*gefunden bei: Luftpiraten.de*

*Bier macht schlau !* (eine wichtige Maßnahme zur Erhöhung unserer geistigen Leistungen)

Eine Büffelherde bewegt sich nur so schnell wie der langsamste Büffel. Wenn die Herde gejagt wird, sind die langsamsten und schwächsten Tiere am Schluß. Sie werden zuerst getötet. Diese natürliche Selektion dient der Herde als Ganzes, weil durch die regelmäßige Auslese der schwächsten Mitglieder die Schnelligkeit und Gesundheit der Einheit erhalten oder sogar verbessert wird.

Ganz ähnlich kann das menschliche Gehirn nur so schnell arbeiten, wie die langsamsten Zellen die elektrischen Signale passieren lassen. Neueste epidemiologische Studien haben gezeigt, daß durch übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum zwar Hirnzellen abgetötet werden, dabei aber die langsamsten und schwächsten Zellen zuerst angegriffen werden. Regelmäßiger Alkoholkonsum hilft also schwache Hirnzellen zu eliminieren und macht das Hirn so zu einer immer schnelleren und effizienteren Maschine.

Die Resultate dieser umfangreichen Studie bestätigen und bekräftigen den ursächlichen Zusammen- hang zwischen Wochenendpartys und beruflichen Leistungen. Es erklärt auch, warum Berufstätige wenige Jahre nach dem Verlassen der Uni mit der Leistung der Studenten nicht mehr mithalten können. Nur wer sich weiterhin dem haltlosen Alkoholkonsum hingibt, kann das intellektuelle Niveau halten, welches er während seiner Studienzeit erreicht hat.

Also - dies ist ein Aufruf zu den Waffen. Wenn unser Land seinen technologischen Vorsprung verliert, dürfen wir den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken! Laßt uns zurück an die Bar gehen und wieder zechen. Unsere Arbeitgeber und unser Land brauchen unsere Höchstleistungen und wir sollten uns unsere Karrierechancen nicht verbauen. Laßt uns mit der Flasche leben und unser Möglichstes geben ...

Ich geh dann mal Bier holen ...


----------



## Junior (21 September 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo Junior,
> 
> Wohnort Uetersen, da denke ich gerne an das Rosarium ...
> Schönes Städtchen in wirklich schöner Umgebung
> ...


 
Bin zwar gerade in Cartagena, werde den Gruß aber mit nach Hause 
nehmen.


----------



## Junior (22 September 2007)

*Sie haben das Ende des Internets erreicht.*

Sie haben das Ende des Internets erreicht. Öffnen Sie sich ein kaltes Bier und lehnen Sie sich zurück.

Bitte versuchen Sie folgendes:

Gehen Sie nach draußen an die frische Luft.
Fangen Sie endlich an, die Bücher zu lesen, für die Sie nie die Zeit gefunden haben, sie zu lesen.
Bilden Sie sich weiter.
Essen Sie gesund.
*HTTP 405 - Ende des Internet erreicht*

*Ich glaub ich geh mal zu Bett.*


----------



## IBN-Service (23 September 2007)

*Ihr werdet mich nicht mögen, weil ich hart bin.*

Hallo,

ich will auch mal was zur niveauvollen Unterhaltung beitragen:

http://www.hhohenth.htwm.de/Spass/Die_Sendung_mit_dem_Stuffz.rar


----------



## M_o_t (24 September 2007)

Für alle die öfters mal fliegen dürfen:

http://swiss-lupe.blogspot.com/2007/07/linux-air-vs-vista-air-vs-mac-airlines.html


Gruß
Silke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 September 2007)

Hallo,

dazu fällt mir noch eine Geschichte ein aus der Zeit, 
als der Pentium wegen Rundungsfehler in den
Schlagzeilen war.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## nade (24 September 2007)

Wie teilt man 426.359 Euro durch zwei ?


----------



## Zefix (25 September 2007)

kommt ein mann in ne bar und hat nen affen dabei.
der mann setzt sich hin, bestellt nen drink und schaltet mal richtig ab. der affe wuselt in der zwischenzeit überall herum und frisst alles, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist: eine cocktail-kirsche, eine erdnuss und schließlich sogar die weiße billiard-kugel.

da sagt der bar-keeper: "hey du, hast du gesehen was dein affe grade gemacht hat?"
der mann verneint, und der wirt erzählt ihm was passiert ist.
meint der typ: "das macht der immer, der muss immer alles gleich in den mund nehmen und runterschlucken. natürlich bezahle ich für den schaden."

er zahlt also den drink und das restliche zeug, was so abhanden gekommen ist.

zwei wochen später kommt der mann wieder in die bar, wieder mit einem affen im schlepptau. der affe hüpft herum, sieht eine cocktail-kirsche, schiebt sie sich dahin wo keine sonne scheint, zieht sie wieder raus uns isst sie.

sagt der barkeeper: "alter, haste das gesehen? der affe hat sich ne kirsche in den a**** geschoben und sie dann gegessen!!!"

sagt der mann: "ja, er hat sich leider immer noch nicht gebessert; er frisst immer noch alles, was so rumliegt. aber seit die billiardkugel wieder raus musste, misst er alles vorher ab!"

 


Eine ältere Dame kommt zum Arzt und sagt: "Doktor, ich habe
diese Blähungen, obwohl sie mich nicht so sehr stören. Sie stinken
nie, und sie gehen immer leise ab. Wirklich, ich hatte bestimmt schon
zwanzig Blähungen, seit ich hier im Raum bin, obwohl sie das nicht
bemerken konnten, weil das ohne Geruch oder Geräusch passiert."
Der Doktor: "Nehmen Sie diese Tabletten und kommen Sie in einer
Woche wieder."
Nach einer Woche erscheint sie erneut und sagt: "Doktor, was zum
Teufel haben Sie mir da gegeben? Meine Blähungen - obwohl sie
immer noch leise sind, sie stinken fürchterlich!"
"Sehr gut. Jetzt, wo Ihre Nase wieder funktioniert, wollen wir uns um
Ihr Gehör kümmern..."


----------



## crash (25 September 2007)

*Hahaha!*

Eine Blondine will die Katze ihres Mannes heimlich loswerden und beschließt, sie auszusetzen. Sie nimmt sie mit ins Auto, fährt 20 Häuser weit, setzt die Katze aus und fährt heim. Zehn Minuten später ist die Katze auch wieder da. "Na gut", denkt sich die Blondine, "war vielleicht ein wenig zu kurz die Strecke". Setzt sich wieder mit der Katze ins Auto, fährt 5 Kilometer weit und setzt sie aus. Zwanzig Minuten später ist die Katze wieder zu Hause. "Jetzt reichts!" denkt sich die Blondine, nimmt die Katze mit ins Auto und fährt 20 Kilometer, dann durch den Wald, über eine Brücke, rechts, links und setzt die Katze dann schließlich mitten im Wald auf einer Lichtung aus. Eine halbe Stunde später ruft die Blondine zu Hause an. "Ist die Katze da?" fragt sie ihren Mann. "Ja, warum?" "Hol sie mal ans Telefon, ich habe mich verfahren."


----------



## maxi (25 September 2007)

Weisst was der Hammer ist.

Der Chuck Norrys, der ist so Krass,
wenn der Chuck Norrys ins Wasser fällt,
wird nicht Chuck Norrys nass,
sondern das Wasser wird Chuck Norrys 

--

Im übrigen wenn der Chuck Norrys wieder mit vielen Männern schläft bedeutet das nicht das chuck Norrys Schwul ist.
Nein es sind einfach seine 20 Frauen ausgegegangen.


----------



## vollmi (25 September 2007)

Naja, Chuck Norris kriegt ja sogar 20% Rabatt beim Praktiker. AUCH auf Tiernahrung.

mfG René


----------



## maxi (25 September 2007)

Der ist ja auch nicht Gebohren worden, sondern Chuck Norrys hat sich da schon den Weg freigekämpft.

Übrigens ist ihm 2 Minuten danach gleich ein Bart gewachsen.


----------



## Cerberus (25 September 2007)

*Hä??*

Wer ist denn eigentlich dieser Chuck Norrys von dems ihr die ganze Zeit habt??

Muss man den kennen??


----------



## dasding (25 September 2007)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wer ist denn eigentlich dieser Chuck Norrys von dems ihr die ganze Zeit habt??
> 
> Muss man den kennen??


 
Du kennst ihn nicht, aber er kennt dich und jeden 
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Chuck_Norris

viel Spaß

Mfg dasding


----------



## maxi (25 September 2007)

Chuck Norris kann dich mit einem WLAN-Kabel fesseln und dich an einen Siemens Lufthaken hängen.


----------



## Approx (26 September 2007)

Wie bringt Chuck Norris eine Frau zum Orgasmus?
- Er zeigt mit dem Finger auf sie und sagt "Buh!" ... 

Übrigens: Rammmstein waren wohl auf dem Okoberfest!!!
Siehe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI

Gruß Aprrox


----------



## gingele (12 Oktober 2007)

Damit die Witzeseite nicht einschläft, seit 26.09.07 nicht mehr gepostet mach ich halt mal weiter.


*Weichnachtsfeier:*

Liebe Kollegen,

wie schon in den Vorjahren wollen wir auch in diesem Jahr das anstrengende Geschäftsjahr mit einer gemeinsamen Weihnachtsfeier in der Cafeteria beenden. Da es im letzten Jahr einige etwas unerfreuliche Zwischenfälle gab, möchte die Geschäftsleitung im Vorfeld auf gewisse Spielregeln hinweisen, um die besinnliche Feier auch im rechten Rahmen ablaufen zu lassen.

1.) Wenn möglich sollten die Mitarbeiter den besagten Raum noch aus eigener Kraft erreichen, und nicht im alkoholisierten Zustand von Kollegen herein getragen werden. Eine Vorfeier ab den frühen Morgenstunden sollte möglichst vermieden werden.

2.) Es wird nicht gern gesehen, wenn sich Mitarbeiter mit ihrem Stuhl direkt an das kalte Buffet setzen. Jeder sollte mit seinem gefüllten Teller einen Platz an den Tischen aufsuchen! Auch die Begründung "Sonst frisst mir der Meier die ganzen Melonenschiffchen weg" kann nicht akzeptiert werden.

3.) Schnaps, Wein und Sekt sollte auch zu vorgerückter Stunde nicht direkt aus der Flasche getrunken werden. Besonders wenn man noch Reste der genossenen Mahlzeit im Mund hat. Der Hinweis "Alkohol desinfiziert" beseitigt nicht bei allen Mitarbeiten das Misstrauen gegen Speisereste in den angetrunkenen Flaschen.

4.) Wer im letzten Jahr den bereitgestellten Glühwein gegen eine Mischung aus Hagebuttentee und Super-Bleifrei ausgetauscht hat, wird darum gebeten diesen Scherz nicht noch einmal zu wiederholen. Sicherlich ist uns allen noch in Erinnerung was passierte, als Kollege Moosbacher sich nach dem dritten Glas eine Zigarette anzündete.

5.) Sollte jemand nach Genuss der angebotenen Speisen und Getränke von einer gewissen Unpässlichkeit befallen werden, so wird darum gebeten die dafür vorgesehen Örtlichkeiten aufzusuchen. Der Chef war im letzten Jahr über den unerwarteten Inhalt seines Aktenkoffers nicht sehr begeistert.

6.) Wenn Weihnachtslieder gesungen werden, sollten die Originaltexte gewählt werden. Einige unserer Auszubildenden sind noch minderjährig und könnten durch einige Textpassagen irritiert werden.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchten wir nochmals daran erinnern, dass einige der männlichen Kollegen sich noch nicht zur Blutuntersuchung zwecks Feststellung der Vaterschaft gemeldet haben. Unsere im Mutterschaftsurlaub befindliche Mitarbeiterin Frl. Kluge meint, es bestände ein ursächlicher Zusammenhang zwischen der letztjährigen Weihnachtsfeier und der Geburt ihrer Tochter Sylvia im September dieses Jahres.

Wenn wir uns alle gemeinsam an diese wenigen Verhaltensmaßregeln halten, sollte unsere Weihnachtsfeier wieder ein großer Erfolg werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Die Geschäftsleitung


*Wer hat den klügsten Hund:*

Ein Ingenieur, ein Buchhalter, ein Chemiker, ein Informatiker und ein Beamter brüsten sich über die Intelligenz ihres jeweiligen Hundes.

Der Ingenieur ruft seine Hündin: "Quadratwurzel, zeig' uns Dein Talent!"
Die Hündin geht zu einer Tafel und zeichnet in Sekundenschnelle ein Quadrat, einen Kreis und ein Dreieck.

Der Buchhalter sagt zu seinem Hund: "Bilanz, führe uns Deine Kunststücke vor!"
Der Hund geht in die Küche und kommt mit einem Dutzend Keksen zurück. Er stapelt sie in drei Haufen zu je vier Keksen.

Der Chemiker sagt, sein Hund könne das viel besser: "Thermometer, zeige uns Deine Nummer!"
Der Hund öffnet den Kühlschrank, holt einen Liter Milch heraus, geht zum Schrank und nimmt ein Glas mit 100 ml. Er schüttet genau 80 ml in das Glas, ohne einen Tropfen zu verschütten.

Der Informatiker glaubt, sie alle beeindrucken zu können: "Festplatte, übertrumpfe sie alle!" 
Der Hund setzt sich vor den Rechner und bootet ihn, startet das Antivirus-Programm, verschickt eine E-Mail und installiert ein neues Spiel.

Nun wenden sich die vier Männer dem Beamten zu und fragen ihn: "Und Dein Hund, was kann der denn?"

"Kaffeechen, zeig' denen die Talente eines Beamtenhundes!" 
Der Hund erhebt sich langsam, löst ein Kreuzworträtsel an der Tafel, frisst die Kekse, trinkt die Milch, spielt einmal Solitaire am Rechner, vernascht die Hündin des Ingenieurs und täuscht danach eine Rückenverletzung vor. Er füllt ein Arbeitsunfallformular aus und erzielt eine Krankmeldung für sechs Monate.


----------



## Zefix (14 Oktober 2007)

Karl und Claudia, beide verheiratet, aber nicht miteinander, werden auf einer Bergtour von einem schweren Schneesturm überrascht. Sie 
können sich gerade noch zu einer Hütte durchkämpfen. 
Dort angekommen, bereiten sie sich auf eine Übernachtung vor. Immerhin gibt es einen Kasten voll Decken, Schlafsäcke, allerdings nur ein Bett. 
Als Gentleman weiß Karl natürlich was sich gehört und sagt: "Claudia, Sie schlafen im Bett. Ich nehme den Schlafsack." 
Gerade hat Karl den Reißverschluss des Schlafsackes zugezogen und die Augen geschlossen, da tönt es aus dem Bett: "Karl, mir ist kalt !" 
Karl kriecht aus dem Schlafsack, nimmt eine Decke und breitet sie über Claudia aus. 
Dann mummelt er sich zum zweiten mal in den Schlafsack und beginnt ins Reich der Träume zu gleiten. Noch mal ist zu hören: "Karl, mir ist immer noch kalt!" 
Das gleiche Spiel: Karl wutzelt sich aus dem Schlafsack, breitet eine weitere Decke über Claudia und legt sich wieder schlafen. 
Kaum hat er die Augen geschlossen, da sagt sie: "Kaaarl, mir ist ja immer noch sooooo kalt!!!" 
Dieses mal bleibt Karl wo er ist und antwortet: 
"Claudia, ich habe eine Idee. Wir sind hier oben doch ganz allein, niemand wird je erfahren, was heute Nacht passiert ist! Wir können doch einfach so tun, als wären wir miteinander verheiratet." 
Claudia haucht entzückt: "Oh ja, dass wäre schön." 
Daraufhin brüllt Karl: "Dann halts Maul und hol dir deine Scheißdecke gefälligst selbst..."


----------



## edison (15 Oktober 2007)

Er war total besoffen. am morgen erwacht er, liegt in einem fremden Schlafzimmer, neben sich eine schlafende fremde Frau.

Er geht ins Bad, schaut in den Spiegel uns sieht ein weisses Fädchen aus dem Mund hängen. Er denkt: Oh bitte lieber Gott...lass es einen Teebeutel sein!!!!


----------



## M_o_t (15 Oktober 2007)

*Gerade wieder gefunden*

Großer Aufruhr im Wald!
Es geht das Gerücht um, der Bär habe eine Todesliste. Alle fragen sich, wer denn nun da drauf steht. Als erster nimmt der Hirsch allen Mut zusammen und geht zum Bären und fragt ihn: "Sag mal, Bär, steh ich auch auf deiner Liste?" "Ja“, sagt der Bär, "auch dein Name steht auf der Liste." Voller Angst dreht sich der Hirsch um und geht. Und wirklich, nach 2 Tagen wird der Hirsch tot aufgefunden. 

Die Angst bei den Waldbewohnern steigt immer mehr und die Gerüchteküche um die Frage, wer denn nun auf der Liste steht, brodelt. Der Keiler ist der erste, dem der Geduldsfaden reißt und der den Bär aufsucht, um ihn zu fragen, ob er auch auf der Liste stehen würde. "Ja" antwortet der Bär, "auch du stehst auf der Liste". Verängstigt verabschiedet sich der Keiler vom Bären. Auch ihn fand man nach 2 Tagen tot auf. 

Nun bricht die Panik bei den Waldbewohnern aus.

Nur der Hase traut sich noch den Bären aufzusuchen. "Bär, steh ich auch auf der Liste?" "Ja, auch du stehst auf der Liste" "Kannst du mich da streichen?" "Ja klar, kein Problem!"

Kommunikation ist alles!!!


----------



## vierlagig (15 Oktober 2007)

*ein gedicht - von bodo wartke*

Man fragt mich manchmal,
mich den Schlachter.
"So´n Schlachter" sagen sie,
"was macht´er?"
Worauf ich gerne repandiere:
"Ja, pff, ich filitiere,
viele Tiere."


----------



## Approx (15 Oktober 2007)

Treffen sich zwei Zecken, die eine ist vollgefressen, die andere 
abgemagert und erkältet. Fragt die Fette:
"Was ist denn mit dir los?"
Die zweite klagt: "Ich habe mich im Bart eines Motorradfahrers eingenistet - aber der Fahrtwind, ich mußte mich immer festhalten und bin auch noch erkältet."
Darauf die erste: "Ich geb Dir mal einen Tip - dort im Lokal versteckst du dich und wartest bis heute nacht. Zu vorgerückter Stunde krabbelst du am Stuhl hoch, ins Höschen einer Frau hinein und da kannst du dich mal richtig sattessen."
Nach einer Woche treffen sich die zwei wieder, die eine immer noch fett, die andere noch magerer. Fragt die erste:
"Warum hast du meinen Rat nicht befolgt?"
"Hab ich doch. Ich hab mich im unterm Rock eingenistet, mich vollgefressen, bin dann eingeschlafen und als ich wieder wach wurde, war ich wieder im Bart von dem Motorradfahrer...


----------



## dr schwob (18 Oktober 2007)

*Seltsame bilder*

Hier ein paar Bilderchen ..... 


Viel Spass


----------



## mariob (21 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
jetz mal ich, ich habe meine neue Berufung entdeckt:
http://www.astrogenital.de/index.html
ich geh denn mal kündigen.......

Gruß Mario


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2007)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetz mal ich, ich habe meine neue Berufung entdeckt:
> http://www.astrogenital.de/index.html
> ich geh denn mal kündigen.......
> ...



Auf jedenfall mal das Gästebuch studieren, ich kann nur sagen, "Der Neffe der Dame hat versagt"! Hätte sie mal ordentlich in seinen Genitalien gelesen, wär ihr doch sicher sofort klargewesen, daß auf so einen Sack kein Verlaß ist,oder?


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2007)

Ich setz da mal hier rein, im Namen aller Chat-Besucher !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150170485933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Sollte noch jemand dermaßen geniale Bausteine wie diese zu verkaufen haben nur zu, ich lach mich gerne schlapp. Eine Suche im Forum hätte ja auch gereicht, aber... dazu reichts dann doch bei einigen nicht.

PS: Bitte maxi, schreib, daß du das nicht bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zotos (21 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich setz da mal hier rein, im Namen aller Chat-Besucher !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150170485933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> ...


@Rallinsky: Falsches Forum das gehört doch zu Werbung und Produktneuheiten. ;o)


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @Rallinsky: Falsches Forum das gehört doch zu Werbung und Produktneuheiten. ;o)



Ja, aber dann hättest doch du das veröffentlichen müssen. So ein *genbialer* Baustein kann doch nur aus der Feder des föniglichen Zotos stammen !


----------



## zotos (21 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann hättest doch du das veröffentlichen müssen. So ein *genbialer* Baustein kann doch nur aus der Feder des föniglichen Zotos stammen !



Der ist doch für die Sepp7. Das war doch im Letzten Jahrtausend.


----------



## argv_user (21 Oktober 2007)

Windo* ist auch aus der Zeit vor Millecrash


----------



## zotos (21 Oktober 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Windo* ist auch aus der Zeit vor Millecrash



Ich hatte das Bedürfnis auf Ralles Behauptung zu reagieren. Frei nach dem Motto "Hauptsache mal einen Satz gebildet" habe ich ihn daran erinnert das ich nicht gedenke mit freiwillig mit Sepp7 zu arbeiten.

Du Nutzt noch Windows 95/98? Oder kennst Du schon XP ;o)

zugegeben mein Rechner läuft mit Win2k das ist auch im letzten Jahrtausend raus gekommen ;o)


----------



## blasterbock (22 Oktober 2007)

Kauft sich ein Mann eine neue Harley.
Der Verkäufer gibt ihm zum Abschied noch eine Dose Vaseline in die Hand und sagt:
Das ist zum Schutz des Chromes bei Regen.
Er nach Hause zu seiner Freundin, die neue Maschine vorstellen.
Er kommt gerade recht zum Mittagessen.
Während des Essens sagt seine Freundin : Wir haben hier eine Regel. Wer als erster nach dem Essen spricht, muss aufwaschen.
Essen beendet, keiner sagt ein Wort.
Da fängt der Biker an, wie wild mit seiner Freundin zu knutschen.
Stille
Er geht um den Tisch, spielt der Mutter an den Titten und fasst ihr unter den Rock.
Stille
Wie er sich aber vor die Mutter hinkniet, um ihr den Slip runterzuziehen, sieht er, das es draussen anfängt zu regnen.
Er springt auf, greift die Dose Vaseline.
Da ruft der Vater : OK OK, ich spüle.


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

Off Topic 
mit Humor 

Mich hat mal eine hampel Firma gefragt ob ich ihne meien ganze Bibliothek gebe, damit Sie die BAusteine im Internet auf ihrer HP verkaufen können 
Das genilae Angebot waren 5-10% für mich. 90-95% für die.
Lach
Der wenn 100 Bausteine im Jahr für 10 Euro vekauft, gäbst grad mal 50-100 Euro für mich.

PS: Bei Siemens hätte ich das mti den 10% schon gemacht  Da müsst ich jetzt nix mehr arbieten.


----------



## zotos (22 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Off Topic
> mit Humor
> 
> Mich hat mal eine hampel Firma gefragt ob ich ihne meien ganze Bibliothek gebe, damit Sie die BAusteine im Internet auf ihrer HP verkaufen können
> ...



Und jetzt versucht Du es bei ebay?


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

Zwei verschiedene Tagebücher über den selben Abend...!

Ihr Tagebuch:

Am Samstag Abend hat er sich echt komisch verhalten. Wir wollten noch auf ein Bier ausgehen. Ich war den ganzen Tag mit meinen Freundinnen beim Einkaufen und kam deswegen zu spät - Womöglich war er deswegen sauer. Irgendwie kamen wir gar nicht miteinander ins Gespräch, so dass ich vorgeschlagen habe, dass wir woanders hin gehen, wo man sich besser unterhalten kann. Er war zwar einverstanden, aber blieb so schweigsam und abwesend. Ich fragte, was los ist, aber er meinte nur "Nichts". Dann fragte ich, ob ich ihn vielleicht geärgert habe. Er sagte, dass es nichts mit mir zu tun hat, und dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen solle. Auf der Heimfahrt habe ich ihm dann gesagt, dass ich ihn liebe, aber er fuhr einfach weiter. Ich verstehe ihn einfach nicht, warum hat er nicht einfach gesagt "Ich liebe Dich auch". Als wir nach Hause kamen, fühlte ich, dass ich ihn verloren hatte, dass er nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben wollte. Er sass nur da und schaute fern - Er schien weit weg und irgend wie abwesend. Schliesslich bin ich dann ins Bett gegangen. Er kam 10 Minuten später nach, und zu meiner Überraschung hat er auf meine Liebkosungen reagiert, und wir haben uns geliebt. Aber irgendwie hatte ich immer noch das Gefühl, dass er abgelenkt und mit seinen Gedanken weit weg war. Das alles wurde mir zu viel, so dass ich beschlossen habe, offen mit ihm über die Situation zu reden, aber da war er bereits eingeschlafen. Ich habe mich in den Schlaf geweint. Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Ich bin fast sicher, dass er eine andere hat.
Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr.













Sein Tagebuch:

Heute hat Bayern München verloren, aber wir hatten prima Sex.


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Und jetzt versucht Du es bei ebay?


Ich???
Mit S7 Programmen???
Da müsste ich ja verhungen.

Ich habe fürher Bots, Macros udn Cheats zu Online Computerspielen bei Ebay verkauft, als ausser mir das noch sonst niemand in .de angeboten hatte 
Da war ne ordentlich Mark gemacht *fg*
Mit S7 Bausteinen lockst du in Deutschalnd sicher keien hintern Ofen vor


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

Lach,
der verkauft gebrauchte Koppelrelais und da bieten sogar welche 

Na dann viel Spass!


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

Ok ich wiess ja ihr wollt lachen 

Neulich beim Aldi
Ich stehe in der Schlange vor der Kasse, als mir eine scharfe 
Blondine die etwas weiter hinten steht, freundlich zuwinkt und 
mich anlächelt. 
Ich kann es nicht fassen, dass so ein Blickfang mir zuwinkt. 
Obwohl sie mir irgendwie bekannt vorkommt, kann ich dennoch 
nicht sagen von wo ich sie kenne.

Dennoch frage ich sie: "Entschuldigung, kennen wir uns?"
Sie erwidert: "Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke sie müssten 
der Vater eines meiner Kinder sein!"

Ich erinnerte mich zurück an das einzige mal als ich untreu war. 

"Um Gottes Willen! Bist Du diese Stripperin, die ich an meinem 
Polterabend auf dem Tischfussballtisch vor den Augen meiner 
Kumpel genommen habe, während Deine Kollegin mich mit 
nassem Sellerie auspeitschte?"

"Nein" erwidert sie kalt und entsetzt. "Ich bin die Klassenlehrerin von ihrem 
Sohn."


----------



## crash (23 Oktober 2007)

Festhalten jetzt kommt eine  Blondine...


----------



## crash (23 Oktober 2007)

Kennt jemand diese Mädels?
Name?
Telefonnummer?
Adresse?


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Mädels?
> Name?
> Telefonnummer?
> Adresse?


 
Lach ne, aber noch krassere


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo crash,
> 
> an SOLCHEN Fotos sollte sich Markus mal ein Beispiel nehmen !
> 
> ...


 
will da etwa jemand das sein polo pink wird mit einer aufschrift ala "Wer es in KOP macht wird auch von mir geblasen!"

oder ein grünes mit "KOP-Programmierer haben auch Rechte!"


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

Wer in KOP programmiert rennt auch im Verfolgungswahn mit den Messer um die Häuser! (insider)
Ah und hat Bush gewählt!
und und Hat einen Mac als PG!
und und und rennt mit Jesuslatschen auf die Baustelle


----------



## crash (24 Oktober 2007)

Da sitzt wohl ein Progger in der Verkehrsbehörde
der die Verkehrsschilder kreiert


----------



## mst (24 Oktober 2007)

*Gespräch zwischen einer Frau und einem Mann vor und nach der Hochzeit*

Vor der Hochzeit:


Sie: Ciao Robert!

Er: Na endlich, ich habe schon so lange gewartet!

Sie: Möchtest Du, dass ich gehe?

Er: NEIN! Wie kommst du darauf? Schon die Vorstellung ist schrecklich
für mich!

Sie: Liebst Du mich?

Er: Natürlich! Zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit!

Sie: Hast Du mich jemals betrogen??

Er: NEIN! Niemals! Warum fragst Du das?

Sie: Willst Du mich küssen?

Er: Ja, jedes Mal, wenn ich Gelegenheit dazu habe!

Sie: Würdest Du mich jemals schlagen?

Er: Bist Du wahnsinnig? Du weißt doch wie ich bin!

Sie: Kann ich Dir voll vertrauen?

Er: Ja.

Sie: Schatzi...



Sieben Jahre nach der Hochzeit:

Text einfach nur von unten nach oben lesen ...!


----------



## crash (24 Oktober 2007)

Na das nenn ich doch fachmännisch
das ist bestimmt ein Hotelpool in Antalya


----------



## vollmi (25 Oktober 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Festhalten jetzt kommt eine  Blondine...



Also die Retouche der Symbole und der weiteren Beschriftung hätte man aber besser machen können. Da steht ja nicht nur OIL drauf.

mfG René


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 Oktober 2007)

Wer's noch nicht kennt, ganz lustig.

http://www.ffk-wilkinson.com/


----------



## nade (26 Oktober 2007)

KOPfgeldjäger... oder KOP-Kiddy.....
KOP..Killer passt auch immer wieder 
Wer später bremst fährt länger schnell......


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Wenn´s mal wieder angeblich "eilig" ist:

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm,
aber die zweite Maus kriegt den Käse  



MfG


----------



## Treser-Olt (29 Oktober 2007)

*Deutsche Rechtschreibung*

Der neue Duden - Was uns die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung eigentlich sagen will: 
Al-bum -- Explosion des ganzen Universums 
Aus-puff -- Bordell geschlossen 
Di-lemma -- Andere Schreibweise für "Die Schafe" 
Ein-wand-frei -- Ein Haus mit nur drei Wänden 
Erd-kunde -- Ein Landkäufer 
Fass-ade -- Nie wieder saufen 
Feld-herr -- Mann auf der Wiese 
Fis-kus -- Bösartiges Knutschen 
Geistes-abwesenheit -- Gespenstermangel 
Golf-strom -- Deutsche Autobahn 
In-sekt -- Modischer Schaumwein 
Kata-strophe -- Gedichtet am Tag nach dem Rausch 
Miss-verständnis -- Die schönste Psychologin 
Mini-mum -- Ganz kleiner Mut 
Näh-maschine -- Gerät, das die Arbeit verweigert 
Ohr-feige -- Mensch, der sich vor den Ohren fürchtet 
Schlaf-rock -- Sehr langweilige Musik 
Grüner Star -- Joschka Fischer 
Steuer-knüppel -- Waffe zur Eintreibung staatlicher Abgaben 
Stuhl-gang -- Bande, auf Raub von Sesseln spezialisiert hat


----------



## gingele (29 Oktober 2007)

woher weiß man als Kind das man Programmierer wird,

ganz einfach mit einem einfühlsamen Computerverständnis

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MTg5OTYwfDE0MDAwMDc=


PS: Man könnte meinen es ist ein Kindheitsvideo von Markus  ,
      so programmiert der auch.


----------



## Hermann (29 Oktober 2007)

das könnte auch ein lehrfilm sein,:
"warum sollte ich kein KOP benutzen"


----------



## Tobi P. (30 Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mal bedenke, dass sowas mal meine Rente finanzieren soll, mach ich lieber noch ein paar Schwarzbauten und leg das Geld auf die hohe Kante  
Weiss jemand, wer der Knirps ist? Ich habe hier irgendwo noch ne sauteure vandalensichere Edelstahltastatur von Rittal im Schrank liegen die ich ihm gern verkaufen würde   


Gruß Tobi


----------



## gingele (31 Oktober 2007)

wenn du diese Verkaufen willst, must du dem Knirps aber garantieren das die Esc Taste wirklich hält.


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> woher weiß man als Kind das man Programmierer wird,
> 
> ganz einfach mit einem einfühlsamen Computerverständnis
> 
> ...



Wie bist Du an das Kindheitsvideo von Markus gekommen? Hast Du was mit einer engen Verwandten von ihm?


----------



## gingele (31 Oktober 2007)

ich habe neulich bei uns im Büro Markus sein geheimes Archiv entdeckt, da waren noch viel extremere Videos von ihm drin. Das war noch harmlos, er ist auf dem Video quasi noch gut gelaunt .


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> ich habe neulich bei uns im Büro Markus sein geheimes Archiv entdeckt, da waren noch viel extremere Videos von ihm drin. Das war noch harmlos, er ist auf dem Video quasi noch gut gelaunt .



Ich sehe schon Du legst es auf ein Vollzeitstudium an ;o)
Denkst Du wirklich der Markus gibt Dir ein Stipendium um Dich los zu werden?


----------



## gingele (31 Oktober 2007)

Ich kämpfe mit allen Mitteln drum.

Ich kann ihn jetzt ja quasi erpressen, in dem ich drohe weitere Videos zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe mit allen Mitteln drum.
> 
> Ich kann ihn jetzt ja quasi erpressen, in dem ich drohe weitere Videos zu veröffentlichen.



Ich habe auch eines :shock:: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2yIRhqBsyY


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2007)

@gingele

Sie vorsichtig, sonst passiert dir das:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN-sYaTIjWs


----------



## MeTh (1 November 2007)

Bei diesem Video bringt jemand seine Freude beim Ausdrucken
seines Bildschirminhaltes zum Ausdruck. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCfGk5gjtUw

LG MeTh.


----------



## crash (5 November 2007)

was es für schlaue Leute gibt...


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2007)

Wer is nun Markus?

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/318002


----------



## zotos (7 November 2007)

UG ist doch ein Leidenschaftlicher Boxer... aber die Lokation sah irgendwie nicht nach Südseeinsel aus.


----------



## dresel (8 November 2007)

Ob das Schreiben wirklich echt ist weiß ich nicht, wenn es echt ist waren das auf jeden Fall geniale Aktionen.


----------



## Hermann (8 November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49EOslVtYtA

hier was für alle aus dem handwerk


----------



## zotos (8 November 2007)

Gerade in einem anderen Forum entdeckt:
http://www.kleinebroetchen.de/spruchklopf/f067-aufruf-klopfomat101audio.htm


----------



## e4sy (8 November 2007)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r41884523-dvu-spitzenkandidat.html

ohne worte


----------



## marlob (8 November 2007)

e4sy schrieb:


> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r41884523-dvu-spitzenkandidat.html
> 
> ohne worte


Einfach klasse, lange nicht mehr so gelacht


----------



## zotos (9 November 2007)

e4sy schrieb:


> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r41884523-dvu-spitzenkandidat.html
> 
> ohne worte



Hammer hart. Wer denkt den ernst haft darüber nach solche Deppen zu wählen?


----------



## argv_user (9 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Hammer hart. Wer denkt den ernst haft darüber nach solche Deppen zu wählen?



Deppen natürlich, wer sonst ! 
Davon gibt es ja genug, leider...


----------



## Perfektionist (9 November 2007)

e4sy schrieb:


> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r41884523-dvu-spitzenkandidat.html
> 
> ohne worte


 
hoffendlich bleibt das Ding für die nächsten 50 Jahre im Netz als abschreckendes Beispiel stehen - oder ist es ein Fake?


----------



## himbeergeist (9 November 2007)

.....nein, ich denke kein fake, ich habe selbst solch einen kollegen gehabt. oder viel schlimmer einen kollegen aus der ukraine, also russland. dieser wurde nachdem er seinen deutschen pass hatte mitglied der dvu, hat probaganda verteilt und schimpft auf die russen. da ich russisch kann (oder können musste) sage ich nur, daragiè drusja, eto otchen plocho. mangels zeichensatz mit diesen buchstaben.

mit sozialistischen gruß

hg


----------



## Perfektionist (9 November 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ... daragiè drusja, eto otchen plocho. ...


 
Hi hg,
entweder ich steh jetzt ganz schwer auf dem Schlauch, der da unter meinem Schlips verlegt ist - oder ich kann einfach kein Russisch. Gibst Du mir einen Tipp? Danke ...


----------



## himbeergeist (9 November 2007)

liebe freunde, das ist sehr schlecht (das ist das ganze übersetzt )

 hg


----------



## e4sy (10 November 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ..... daragiè drusja, eto otchen plocho. m...



ich möchte diese teppich nicht kaufen


----------



## gingele (12 November 2007)

habt ihr schon vom neuen Gesetzesentwurf gehört.

endlich wird in Berlin mal sinvoll gedacht


----------



## nade (12 November 2007)

Au weh da war wohl ein Vodka zu wenig im Blut...


----------



## Question_mark (12 November 2007)

*Chuck Chuck Chuck*

Hallo,

da hier im Forum auch einige Chuck Norris Fans sind, hier auch etwas für die zwei Chuck Norris Fans im SPS-Forum :

Chuck Norris` Tränen können Krebs heilen. Nur schade dass er niemals weint! 

Vor einiger Zeit hatte Chuck Norris die Idee, seinen Urin in Dosen abzufüllen. Wir kennen dieses Getränk als Red Bull! 

Chuck Norris schläft nicht, er wartet! 

Der Hauptexportartikel von Chuck Norris ist Schmerz! 

Es GIBT feindliche Aliens! Sie warten nur bis Chuck Norris tot ist, damit sie angreifen können. 

Chuck Norris geht nicht jagen, denn das beinhaltet die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Versagens. Chuck Norris geht töten! 

Einmal hat Chuck Norris einen *Big Mac* bei Burger King bestellt …und ihn bekommen. 

Chuck Norris hat bis zur Unendlichkeit gezählt …2 mal. 

Chuck Norris schläft mit Licht an. Nicht weil Chuck Angst vor der Dunkelheit hätte, sondern die Dunkelheit vor ihm. 

Chuck Norris geht manchmal Blut spenden. Nur nie sein eigenes. 

Wenn Chuck Norris spricht, hört Gott zu. 

Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, wird er nicht nass …aber das Wasser wird Chuck Norris. 

Wenn man es nutzen könnte, könnte die Power eines Chuck Norris-Roundhouse-Kicks, die ganze USA für 44 Minuten mit Energie versorgen. 

Es gibt keine Evolutionstheorie, sondern nur eine Liste von Kreaturen denen Chuck Norris erlaubt zu leben. 

Die Zeit wartet auf niemanden …außer auf CHUCK NORRIS! 

Chuck Norris’ Haus hat keine Türen, nur Wände durch die er läuft. 

gut – besser - am besten – Perfekt - Chuck Norris! 

Am Anfang war das Nichts… dann hat Chuck Norris diesem Nichts einen Roundhouse-Kick verpasst und gesagt: „Such Dir nen Job!“ So entstand das Universum. 

Chuck Norris und Mr.T gingen in eine Bar. Die Bar explodierte augenblicklich, weil so viel Unglaublichkeit nicht in ein Gebäude passt. 

Chuck Norris hat tiefen Respekt vor menschlichem Leben …außer es ist ihm im Weg! 

Es gibt tatsächlich keine Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak …Chuck Norris lebt in Oklahoma! 

Chuck Norris hat einmal Russisches Roulette mit einem komplett geladenen Colt gespielt …und gewonnen! 

Wenn Chuck Norris Push-Ups macht, drückt er sich nicht selbst hoch, sondern die Erde runter. 

Chuck Norris KANN eine Drehtür zuschlagen. 

Chuck Norris HAT Rom an einem Tag erbaut. 

Chuck Norris spielt nicht Gott… spielen ist was für Kinder. 

Die Haupt-Todesursachen der USA sind: 1. Herzkrankheiten. 2. Chuck Norris. 3. Krebs. 

Chuck Norris kann Feuer mit einer Lupe machen… Nachts! 

Chuck Norris trägt keine Uhren, er bestimmt die Zeit. 

Chuck Norris kann durch Null teilen. 

Chuck Norris KANN Funktionen für Geraden erstellen, die parallel zur Y-Achse verlaufen! 

Chuck Norris mag dich! Warum??? Du lebst noch… 

Chuck Norris hat bei Memory mit einer Karte schon ein Päarchen ! 

Wenn man nicht hinschaut, kann Chuck Norris an zwei Orten gleichzeitig sein. Das funktioniert normalerweise nur in der Quantenphysik. 

Chuck Norris weiß, was du letzten Sommer getan hast! 

Chuck Norris hat für sein gutes Aussehen und seine Martial Arts Skills seine Seele an den Teufel verkauf. Kurz nachdem der Pakt beschlossen war, hat Chuck dem Teufel einen Roundhouse-Kick verpasst und seine Seele zurück genommen. Der Teufel, der Ironie mag, konnte nicht wirklich wütend sein und gab zu, er hätte es kommen sehen müssen. Seit dem spielen beide jeden 2ten Mittwoch im Monat Poker. 

Wenn DU Chuck Norris sehen kannst, kann er DICH sehen. Wenn du Chuck Norris nicht sehen kannst, bist du möglicher Weise nur noch Sekunden von deinem Tod entfernt. 

Wenn Chuck Norris seine Steuererklärung abgibt, schick er nur weiße Blätter und ein Bild von sich. Chuck Norris musste noch NIE Steuern zahlen. 

Einmal wollte jemand Chuck Norris erzählen, das Roundhouse-Kicks nicht die beste Art wären, um jemanden zu treten. Dies wird heute als größter Fehler der Menschheitsgeschichte angesehen. 

Wenn Chuck Norris in den Himmel blickt, schwitzen Wolken vor Angst. Wir kennen das als Regen! 

Chuck Norris kann sich nicht mehr im Spiegel sehen. Beim ersten mal hat er seinem Spiegelbild einen tödlichen Roundhouse-Kick verpasst! 

In einem normalen, durchschnittlichen Wohnzimmer gibt es 1242 Dinge, die Chuck Norris benutzen kann um dich zu töten, den Raum selbst mit eingeschlossen. 

Chuck Norris kann eine Partie 4-Gewinnt mit nur 3 Zügen gewinnen. 

Chuck Norris kann ein Blatt Papier mehr als 7mal falten. 

Chuck Norris benutzt Brennstäbe als Zahnstocher. 

Gleich und Gleich gesellt sicher gerne. Chuck Norris ist immer alleine. 

Chuck Norris hat als erster Mensch Tetris und PacMan bis zum Ende durchgespielt. 2 mal! 

Die ungeschnittene, verbotene Version von “Tanz der Teufel” ist eigentlich eine alte Videoaufnahme von Chuck Norris Kindergeburtstag. Er wurde dort 6 Jahre alt!!! 

Chuck Norris macht auch in der Hölle noch einen Aufguss. 

Chuck Norris fährt auch in GB auf der rechten Seite, unfallfrei. 

Wenn Chuck Norris eine Fee trifft, hat SIE drei Wünsche frei. 

Chuck Norris kann mit einem Kühlschrank Brot backen. 

Wenn Chuck Norris eine 50€ Rechnung mit nem Zwanziger bezahlt bekommt er Wechselgeld zurück. 

Chuck Norris hat noch nei einen Menschen den er traf am leben gelassen, er wollte keinen Präzedenzfall schaffen. 

Das Guiness’ Buch der Rekorde gibt nicht Auskunft wer den Rekord hält. Chuck Norris hält alle Rekorde. Im Buch steht nur wer bisher am nächsten ran kam… 

Chuck Norris isst keinen Honig, er kaut Bienen. Was immer Chuck Norris gerade auch tut - es tut weh. 

Chuck Norris wurde neulich geblitzt - beim Einparken... 

Chuck Norris kann unter Wasser nicht atmen. Er macht es trotzdem... 

Chuck Norris ist der einzige, der die Zeit wirklich totschlagen kann... 

Chuck Norris kann Strg+Alt+Entf gleichzeitig mit einem Finger drücken... 

Chuck Norris sucht nicht bei Google – Google fragt Chuck Norris... 

Chuck Norris frankiert Briefe mit seinen Passfotos... 

Chuck Norris war bereits auf dem Mars. Das ist der Grund, warum man dort keine Anzeichen von Leben findet... 

Chuck Norris vergisst nie. Er kann sich sogar an morgen erinnern... 

Die Cowboy-Stiefel von Chuck Norris wurden aus echten Cowboys gefertigt... 

Chuck Norris missbraucht Tabasco-Soße als Augentropfen... 

Chuck Norris stellt die Sonnenuhr auf Winterzeit um... 

Chuck Norris ist der Vater von Darth Vader... 

Chuck Norris duscht nicht. Niemals. Denn nicht einmal Schmutz wagt sich an ihn heran... 

Chuck Norris kann Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen... 

Chuck Norris fährt mit quietschenden Reifen los – auf Sand... 

Was haben Chuck Norris und der Monsun gemeinsam? Gewaltigen Niederschlag! 

Chuck Norris schläft mit dem Kissen unter der Waffe. 

Chuck Norris kann unter Wasser grillen. 

Chuck Norris kann durch den Briefschlitz tapezieren. 

Chuck Norris kann Anthrax am Geschmack erkennen. 

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf Tiernahrung 

Es gibt Menschen, die tragen Superman-Schlafanzüge. Superman trägt Chuck-Norris-Schlafanzüge.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (12 November 2007)

*...*

Hallo,

na dann noch einen zur guten Nacht :

Eine Frau wacht mitten in der Nacht auf und stellt fest, dass ihr Eheman nicht im Bett ist. Sie zieht sich ihren Morgenmantel an und sucht ihn. Er sitzt am Küchentisch vor einer Flasche Bier – tief in Gedanken versunken- ....starrt nur gegen die Wand. Sie kann beobachten, wie ihm eine Träne aus den Augen rinnt und er einen kräftigen Schluck aus der Flasche nimmt. 

"Was ist los, Liebling? Warum sitzt du um diese Uhrzeit in der Küche?" fragt sie ihn. 

"Erinnerst du dich, als wir vor 20 Jahren unser erstes Date hatten Du warst gerade erst 16!" fragt er sie. 

"Aber ja !" erwidert sie. 

"Erinnerst du dich daran, dass uns dein Vater dabei erwischt hat, als wir uns gerade in meinem Auto auf dem Rücksitz geliebt haben ?" 

"Ja, ich erinnere mich gut, das werde ich nie vergessen." 

"Erinnerst du dich auch, als er mir sein Gewehr vor das Gesicht gehalten hat und gesagt hat: „Entweder du heiratest meine Tochter oder du wanderst für die nächsten 20 Jahre ins Gefängnis !“ ? 

"Oh ja !" sagt sie. 

Er wischt eine weitere Träne von seiner Wange und sagt: "Weißt du ...... heute wäre ich entlassen worden!" 

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Paradise by the dashboard light ...


----------



## zotos (15 November 2007)

Quelle: www.titanic-magazin.de

PS: Grüße an Lorenz2512 ;o)


----------



## Approx (15 November 2007)

*kennt ihr solche Leute auch...?*

Wir leben in einer Informationsgesellschaft!

Gruß Aprox  :-D


----------



## IBN-Service (16 November 2007)

*Alt, aber immer wieder gut!*

*Wie viele Forenmitglieder braucht man zum Wechseln einer Glühbirne? *

Einen, der die Glühbirne auswechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass sie 
ausgewechselt wurde. 

14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die Birne anders hätte wechseln können. 

7 die auf Gefahren beim Wechseln hinweisen 

3 die fragen, wozu der Threadstarter überhaupt eine Glühbirne braucht 

5 die der Regierung die Schuld daran geben, dass die Glühbirne durchgebrannt ist 

3 die finden, dass es die Opposition auch nicht besser gemacht hätte 

1 Irrer der behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben der die Glühbirne erfunden hat 

8 die auf Tipp- und Grammatikfehler in den vorherigen Beiträgen hinweisen 

12 die den Grammatikfanatikern ihren Hass entgegenschleudern und sie als arrogante Wichtigtuer beschimpfen 

25 die die Rechtschreibfehler in den Hasspostings korrigieren 

6 die darüber diskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Leuchtmittel heißt. 

6 weitere die die vorherigen 6 als anal-fixiert beschimpfen. 

3 Alt-Forumsmitglieder die wissen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion vor zwei Jahren schon mal stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren, die keiner mehr kennt, und dem Urheber der Beitragsfolge vorwerfen, das ganze geklaut zu haben um zu ähnlichem Ruhm zu gelangen wie der Typ damals. 

32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion nicht ins Off-Topic gehört und woanders hätte gepostet werden müssen. 

36 die sich über die beste Glühbirnenwechselmethode streiten, wo man die besten Glühbirnen kaufen kann, welche Glühbirnenmarke am besten mit der Methode funktioniert und welche Glühbirnen überhaupt nichts taugen 

12 die mit den angeblich untauglichen Glühbirnen prima zurechtkommen und den Vorpostern vorwerfen, sie seien Händler oder Hersteller, die im Forum Schleichwerbung betreiben. 

5 die den Fans der geschmähten Glühbirnenmarke vorwerfen, sie säßen eh den ganzen Tag im Dunkeln und hätten daher keine Ahnung von Glühbirnen 

3 die darauf hinweisen, dass sie Beleuchter sind und daher genau wüssten, wovon sie reden. 

4 die betonen, wer lesen könne sei klar im Vorteil 

2 die wie immer auf die Suchfunktion verweisen 

6 die sich über den schlechten Kundenservice in Baumärkten beschweren 

2 die behaupten, ihr Baumarktpersonal sei nett und in Amerika sei es auch nicht besser 

11 die darauf hinweisen, dass es ja auch Fachgeschäfte gibt und man nur das bekäme, wofür man auch bezahlt. 

4 die sich in einer Diskussion über die Hitzefestigkeit von Lampenschirmen verzetteln 

13 die darauf hinweisen, das sei nun wirklich OT und man möge doch bitte einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen 

3 die diese Aufforderung völlig ignorieren 

19 die verschiedene Internetadressen posten, wo man geeignete Glühbirnen anschauen kann 

7 die darauf hinweisen, dass die URLs teilweise inkorrekt sind und die korrigierten Adressen posten 

3 die das gleiche schreiben wie ihre Vorposter, mit dem dazueditierten Satz 
"Oh, du warst schneller " 

2 die in wüste Beschimpfungen ausbrechen, weil sie das vorherige Posting als Angriff missverstanden haben 

22 die die längsten Postings komplett zitieren, mit dem Zusatz "Volle Zustimmung!" 

7 deren Postings nur aus obszönen Smileys bestehen 

9 die sich unter Trollnicks einloggen und über die Kommentare ihrer erklärten Lieblingsforumsfeinde hermachen um die Gunst der Stunde zu nutzen, sie zu diskreditieren. 

4 Freunde und Sympathisanten der angegriffenen Mitglieder, die die Trolle als feiges Pack bezeichnen das nicht den Mut hat, sich zu erkennen zu geben und Vermutungen darüber äußern, wer das jetzt geschrieben haben könnte. 

8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträge posten. Alle vertreten zwar die gleichen Meinungen, reden aber die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei und antworten sehr klug, obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit zu fragen scheinen, wie das Gesagte jetzt eigentlich gemeint ist. 

7 die nur durch die große Zahl der Postings auf die Diskussion aufmerksam geworden sind und von der Beitragsfolge gerade mal die letzten zwei Kommentare gelesen haben, um sich jetzt richtig ins Zeug zu legen, weil sie sich unbedingt an einer hitzigen Debatte beteiligen wollen. 

9 die den 7 Vorherigen erklären dass das alles entweder schon gesagt oder hinreichend widerlegt wurde 

einer, der ein überbreites Bild seiner Glühbirne einstellt, so dass man von nun an horizontal scrollen muss, um die Texte zu lesen 

3 die fragen, wie man denn Bilder einstellen kann 

5 die auf die FAQ hinweisen und darum bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben 

2 Newbies, die die Löschung Ihres Accounts verlangen, weil dies ein blödes Forum sei 

8 die die frustrierten Newbies umstimmen wollen 

2 die das Gebaren hier eines Kindergartens als würdig befinden weil hier überhaupt niemand Plan davon zu haben scheint, worum es denn eigentlich geht 

7 die beschließen, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen, da das "Niveau jetzt zu niedrig" sei 

3 die hämisch darauf hinweisen, dass den 7 das Niveau immer dann zu niedrig wird, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen 

und 1 User, der den Thread nach 6 Monaten wieder ausgräbt, damit alles von vorne losgeht......


----------



## vollmi (16 November 2007)

Allen wird gratuliert


----------



## Question_mark (17 November 2007)

*Lapsus linguae*

Hallo,

wie so oft von mir zum WE, hier noch einen Link für Euch :

http://www.ja-gut-aeh-ich-sag-mal.com/

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## arcis (18 November 2007)

*+*

Nach jedem Flug füllen Piloten der Quantas ein Formular aus, auf dem sie die Mechaniker über Probleme informieren, die während des Flugs aufgetreten sind, und die eine Reparatur oder eine Korrektur erfordern. Die Mechaniker informieren im Gegenzug auf dem unteren Teil des Formulars die Piloten darüber, welche Maßnahmen sie jeweils ergriffen haben, bevor das Flugzeug wieder startet. Man kann nicht behaupten, dass das Bodenpersonal oder die Ingenieure hierbei humorlos wären. Hier einige Beschwerden und Probleme, die tatsächlich so von Piloten der Fluglinie QANTAS eingereicht wurden. Dazu der jeweilige Antwort-Kommentar der Mechaniker. Übrigens ist Quantas die einzige große Airline, bei der es noch nie einen Absturz gab. 

P = Problem, das vom Piloten berichtet wurde. 
S = Die Lösung/Maßnahme des Ingenieurs/Mechanikers. 

P: Bereifung innen links muss fast erneuert werden. 
S: Bereifung innen links fast erneuert. 

P: Testflug OK, Landung mit Autopilot sehr hart. 
S: Landung mit Autopilot bei diesem Flugzeugtyp nicht installiert. 

P: Im Cockpit ist irgendetwas locker. 
S: Wir haben im Cockpit irgendetwas wieder fest gemacht. 

P: Tote Käfer auf der Scheibe. 
S: Lebende Käfer im Lieferrückstand. 

P: Der Autopilot leitet trotz Einstellung auf "Höhe halten" einen Sinkflug 
von 200 fpm ein. 
S: Wir können dieses Problem auf dem Boden leider nicht nachvollziehen. 

P: Hinweis auf undichte Stelle an der rechten Seite. 
S: Hinweis entfernt. 

P: DME ist unglaublich laut. 
S: DME auf glaubwürdigere Lautstärke eingestellt. 

P: IFF funktioniert nicht. 
S: IFF funktioniert nie, wenn es ausgeschaltet ist. 

P: Vermute Sprung in der Scheibe. 
S: Vermute Sie haben recht. 

P: Antrieb 3 fehlt. 
S: Antrieb 3 nach kurzer Suche an der rechten Tragfläche gefunden. 

P: Flugzeug fliegt komisch. 
S: Flugzeug ermahnt, ernst zu sein und anständig zu fliegen. 

P: Zielradar summt. 
S: Zielradar neu programmiert, so dass es jetzt in Worten spricht. 

P: Maus im Cockpit. 
S: Katze installiert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2007)

arcis schrieb:


> ..Übrigens ist Quantas die einzige große Airline, bei der es noch nie einen Absturz gab...


Statistisch gesehen ist das ein ganz schlechtes Ohmen  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## dresel (20 November 2007)

Bei diesem Beitrag
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16564
ist mir das wieder eingefallen:
http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886

Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber immer wieder witzig.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 November 2007)

Jep, der war gut!:s11:


----------



## vollmi (21 November 2007)

dresel schrieb:


> ist mir das wieder eingefallen:
> http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/forum.asp?thema=19886
> 
> Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber immer wieder witzig.



LooL 2-3 Kilo. Mein Pferd scheisst 2-3 Kilo nichtmal mein Pony schaft das.
Ich krieg Krämpfe 

mfG René


----------



## MatMer (21 November 2007)

für chuck fans


----------



## Zefix (21 November 2007)

George Bush hat einen Herzinfarkt und stirbt. 

Er kommt in die Hölle, wo der Teufel schon auf ihn wartet: 

"Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was ich machen soll", sagt er. 

"Du bist zwar auf meiner Liste, aber ich habe fast keinen Platz mehr für 
Dich. Ich habe jedoch drei Leute hier, die nicht ganz so schlecht waren 
wie Du. Ich werde einen von denen gehen lassen und Du nimmst dann dessen 
Platz ein. Ich werde sogar Dich entscheiden lassen, wer gehen darf." 

George dachte, das klingt gut und war einverstanden. Der Teufel öffnet 
den ersten Raum und darin befindet sich der Expräsident Richard Nixon in 
einem riesigen Schwimmbecken voll mit Wasser. Er versucht sich mit Schwimmen 
an der Oberfläche zu halten, wird aber immer und immer wieder unter Wasser 
gezogen. Das ist sein Schicksal in der Hölle. 

"Nein!" sagte George. "Das gefällt mir nicht. Ich bin kein guter 
Schwimmer und ich glaube nicht, dass ich das den ganzen Tag lang machen könnte." 

Der Teufel öffnet ihm den nächsten Raum und darin steht Tony Blair mit 
einem Vorschlaghammer und inmitten von einem Haufen Steine. Alles was er tut 
ist, auf die Steine einzuschlagen, immer und immer wieder. 

"Nein, ich habe doch das Problem mit meiner Schulter und da würde ich ja 
die ganze Zeit heftige Schmerzen haben und dann der Lärm, das ist nichts für 
mich!" 

Der Teufel öffnet die dritte und letzte Türe und da drin liegt Bill 
Clinton rücklings auf einem weichen Bett. Er hat seine Arme bequem hinter dem 
Kopf gekreuzt und ist unbekleidet. Zwischen seinen Beinen kniet Monika 
Lewinsky und tut ihr Bestes! 

George Bush schaut sich die Szene eine Weile etwas ungläubig an und sagt 
dann mit glänzenden Augen : 

"Ja, das ist genau das Richtige für mich!" 

Der Teufel lächelt und sagt: "Okay Monika, du kannst jetzt 
gehen.........................."


----------



## Question_mark (24 November 2007)

Hallo,

ist ja schon wieder Wochenende, also Zeit für einen Witz, den Ihr hoffentlich noch nicht kennt  :


```
3 Schäferhunde sitzen beim Tierarzt in der Sprechstunde. 

Fragt der erste den zweiten: "Und, warum bist du hier?" 
"Ach hör auf! Ich bin eigentlich ausgebildeter Wachhund. Gestern 
sollte ich wie immer das Haus bewachen. Da ist doch nebenan in 
Nachbars Garten diese superscharfe Pudelhündin. Tja, da konnte ich 
nicht anders: 
Rüber über den Zaun und ab um die Ecke mit ihr. Und als ich wieder 
zurückkomme, ist das Haus ausgeräumt. Jetzt soll ich eingeschläfert 
werden ... Und du?" 
"Ich bin ausgebildeter Blindenhund. Als ich gestern mit Herrchen 
unterwegs war, ist auf der anderen Straßenseite diese absolut 
unwiderstehliche Rottweilerdame. 
Ich wollte ja nur mal rüber und "Hallo" sagen. 
Aber Herrchen hats nicht über die Straße geschafft.... Jetzt 
wollen sie mich auch einschläfern." 
Beide drehen sich zum dritten Schäferhund um: "Und du?" 
"Tja, gestern hat Frauchen geduscht. Als sie aus der Dusche kam, 
rutscht ihr Handtuch runter und sie bückt sich. Glaubt mir, ich 
konnte einfach nicht anders...." 
"Und jetzt wirst du auch eingeschläfert?" 

"Nee! Nur Krallen schneiden!"!"
```

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Zefix (25 November 2007)

Jeden Tag kommt der neue Kollege Klaus Bäumler sehr nahe an Frau Schuster heran, die auch an der Kaffeemaschine steht. 
Er atmet sehr tief ein und sagt: "Frau Schuster, ihr Haar duftet sooo Wunderbar!" 

Nach mehreren Tagen geht Frau Schuster dann zum Betriebsrat und beschwert sich wegen Sexueller Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz über Herrn Bäumler . 
Der Betriebsrat fragt: Sagen Sie mal Frau Schuster bei allem Respekt Ihrer Person aber 
ist es nicht eher ein schönes Kompliment, wenn man Ihnen sagt, ihr Haar duftet gut? 

Darauf Frau Schuster: "Im Prinzip ja schon, aber Herr Bäumler ist Liliputaner


----------



## blasterbock (26 November 2007)

In einer Firma werden fünf Kannibalen als Programmierer angestellt.  
Bei der Begrüßung der Kannibalen sagt der Chef zu ihnen:  
Ihr könnt jetzt hier arbeiten, verdient gutes Geld und könnt zum Essen in unsere Kantine gehen.  
Also lasst die anderen Mitarbeiter in Ruhe.  
Die Kannibalen geloben, keine Kollegen zu belästigen.  
Nach vier Wochen kommt der Chef wieder zu ihnen und sagt: Ihr arbeitet sehr gut.  
Aber uns fehlt eine Putzfrau, wisst Ihr, was aus der geworden ist?  
Die Kannibalen antworten alle mit Nein und schwören, mit der Sache nichts zu tun zu haben.  
Als der Chef wieder weg ist, fragt der  Ober-Kannibale:  
Wer von Euch Affen hat die Putzfrau gefressen?  
Meldet sich hinten der letzte ganz kleinlaut: Ich war es.  
Sagt der Ober-Kannibale:  
Du Idiot, wir ernähren uns seit vier Wochen von Abteilungsleitern, Bereichsleitern, Projekt-Managern und Controllern, damit keiner etwas merkt, und du Depp musst die Putzfrau fressen!!!


----------



## TommyG (26 November 2007)

Sie:
Flüstere mich doch mal wieder was ganz schmutziges ins Ohr.

Er:
beugt sich vor und raunt:'Küüchchcheeee'


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2007)

*Für alle Freunde von Bruce Willis und ebay*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ3MFvXbwrA

und für Marketing-Profis und die es noch werden wollen  :

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uF2djJcPO2A


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2007)

*Gleich kommt die Sportschau ...*

Hallo,



> Ein Paar, das schon etwas länger miteinander verheiratet ist, geht zu Bett.
> Gerade am Einschlafen bemerkt die Frau, dass sich ihr Mann ihr in ungewohnt
> zärtlicher Weise nähert.
> 
> ...




Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2007)

*Ei, wo isse denn ...*

Hallo,

wobei ich jetzt gerade überlege, wo er denn letztendlich die Fernbedienung gefunden hat   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wobei ich jetzt gerade überlege, wo er denn letztendlich die Fernbedienung gefunden hat
> 
> ...



... wo wir gerade beim Thema Fernbedienung sind:


----------



## Assassin153 (29 November 2007)

Na dann will ich auch mal einen bringen:

Eines Tages geht ein Herr in ein Gasthaus. Während des Reingehens murmelt er vor sich hin: Scheiß Audi -Fahrer, Scheiß Audi -Fahrer.
Nebenbei spukt er auch jedes mal auf den Boden. Er setzt sich gemütlich an den Tisch, kommt der Kellner und der Mann sagt: A Schnitzel und a Bier, Scheiß Audi-Fahrer *spuck*.
Der Kellner wundert sich nur und schreibt die Bestellung auf. Während er auf das Essen und Trinken wartet, sagt er immer wieder Scheiß Audi -Fahrer und spuckt wie wild auf den Boden.
und das immer durch und immer gleich, Scheiß Audi -Fahrer *spuck*.
Die Gäste im Gasthaus werden schon unruhig, und der Wirt kommt zu dem Mann rüber.
Er sagt zu ihm: Also bitte, unterlassen sie das "Scheiß Audi -Fahrer" und das Herumgespucke, sie vertreiben mir noch die Gäste!
Er wieder: Scheiß Audi-Fahrer, ich kann nicht anders als nur Scheiß Audi -Fahrer *spuck*!
Der Wirt: Warum denn nur? Er: Also, hören´s zu! Diese Scheiß Audi -Fahrer *spuck*! Ich fahr heut morgen mit meinem 7,5 Tonner LKW die B417 entlang,
komm ins Schleudern, Rutsch in den Straßengraben und bleib stecken, absolut keine Chance wieder rauszukommen.
Scheiß Audi -Fahrer *spuck*!. In dem Moment kommt so ein Scheiß Audi -Fahrer daher und fragt mich,
ob er mich mit seinem Scheiß Audi aus dem Graben ziehen soll!
Sag ich zu ihm: Wenn du das schaffst, dann blas ich dir einen! Scheiß Audi -fahrer sag ich jetzt nur.... *spuck*


----------



## MW (30 November 2007)

*Ein Körper hatte Langeweile*

Ein Körper hatte Langeweile
da stritten sich die Körperteile
gar heftig und mit viel Geschrei
wer wohl der Boss von ihnen sei.

"Ich bin der boss" - sprach das Gehirn
"ich sitz ganz hoch hinter der Stirn,
muss stets denken und euch leiten.
Ich bin der Boss, wer will´s bestreiten?"

Die Beine sagen halb im Spaße,
"Gib nicht so an, du weiche Masse!
Durch uns der Mensch sich fortbewegt,
ein Mädchenbeinden Mann erregt,
der Mensch wirkt durch uns erst groß,
ganz ohne zweifel, wir sind der Boss!"

Die Augen funkelten und sprühten:
"Wer soll euch vor Gefahr behüten,
wenn wir nicht ständig wachsam wären?
Uns sollte man zum Boss erklären!"

Das Herz, die Nieren und die Lunge,
Die Ohren, Arme und die Zunge,
ein jeder legte schlüssig dar:
"Der Boss bin ich - das ist doch klar!"

Selbst Penis strampelt keck sich bloss
und rief entschlossen: "Ich bin der Boss!
Die Menschheit kann mich niemals missen,
denn ich bin nicht nur da zum Pissen."

Bevor man die Debatte schloss,
da furzt das Arschloch: "Ich bin der Boss!"
Hei, wie die Konkurrenten lachten
und bitterböse Späße machten.
Das Arschloch darauf sehr verdrossen
hat zielbewusst sich fest verschlossen - 
es dachte konsequent bei sich:
"Die Zeit, sie arbeitet für mich
Wenn ich mich weigere zu scheissen,
werd ich die Macht schon an mich reissen."

Schlaff wurden Penis, Arm, Beine,
die Galle produzierte Steine,
das Herz, es stockte schon bedenklich,
auch das Gehirn fühlte sich kränklich.

Das Arschloch war nicht zu erweichen,
ließ hier und da ein Fürzchen streichen.
Zum Schluss, da sahen`s alle ein:
"Der Boss kann nur das Arschloch sein!"


Und die Moral von der Geschicht:
Mit Fleiß und Arbeit schafft man´s nicht.
Um Boss zu werden hilft allein,
ein Arschloch von Format zu sein,
dass mit viel Lärm und ungeniert
nichts - als nur Scheiße produziert.


----------



## Approx (30 November 2007)

*Besoffener Siemens-Schraubendreher*

Siemens-Lehrfilme werden auch immer bescheuerter... 

http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic/dp/html_00/produkte/et200s.htm unter "Der ET 200s Schnellmontage-Film"

Gruß Approx


----------



## vierlagig (30 November 2007)

" ...und das is ne menge holz... " 

der kasten sieht scheiße aus :sb5:


----------



## MW (30 November 2007)

*ET 200s für Dummy´s*



Approx schrieb:


> Siemens-Lehrfilme werden auch immer bescheuerter...
> 
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic/dp/html_00/produkte/et200s.htm unter "Der ET 200s Schnellmontage-Film"


 
Der Film ist doch toll !!, kann man den Azubi als gutens Beispiel für Schlechte Kabelführung bzw. Schaltkastenaufbau zeigen 

Nicht vergessen den Film eueren Schraubenziehern zu zeigen


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (2 Dezember 2007)

*hahaha*

Soviel zum Thema Schlaf der Gerechten und Weihnachtsgeld


----------



## maxi (3 Dezember 2007)

Ein Mathematiker, ein Physiker und ein Meister sollen das Volumen eines kleinen roten Gummiballs herausbekommen. Der Mathematiker mißt den Durchmesser und rechnet dann das Volumen aus. Der Physiker taucht den Ball in einen Eimer voll Wasser und schaut nach was er für eine Wasserverdrängung hat. Der Meister guckt einfach kurz in der "DIN (Deutsche Industrie Norm) für kleine rote Gummibälle" nach!


----------



## gingele (3 Dezember 2007)

Da gestern der erste Advent war:

   

DATUM: 1. Dezember
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER

Ich freue mich, Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass unsere Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier am 20.12. im Argentina-Steakhouse stattfinden wird. Es wird eine nette Dekoration geben und eine kleine Musikband wird heimelige Weihnachtslieder spielen. Entspannen Sie sich und genießen Sie den Abend... Freuen Sie sich auf unseren Geschäftsführer, der als Weihnachtsmann verkleidet die Christbaumbeleuchtung einschalten wird! Sie können sich untereinander gern Geschenke machen, wobei kein Geschenk einen Wert von 20 Euro übersteigen sollte.
Ich wünsche Ihnen und Ihren Familien eine besinnliche Adventszeit.

Tina Bartsch-Levin
Leiterin Personalabteilung
_____

DATUM: 2. Dezember
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER

Auf gar keinen Fall sollte die gestrige Mitteilung unsere Türkischen Kollegen isolieren. Es ist uns bewusst, dass Ihre Feiertage mit den unsrigen nicht ganz konform gehen: Wir werden unser Zusammentreffen daher ab sofort "Jahresendfeier" nennen. Es wird weder einen Weihnachtsbaum oder Weihnachtslieder geben.
Ich wünsche Ihnen und Ihren Familien eine schöne Zeit.

Tina Bartsch-Levin
Leiterin Personalabteilung
_____

DATUM: 3. Dezember
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER

Ich nehme Bezug auf einen diskreten Hinweis eines Mitglieds der Anonymen Alkoholiker, welcher einen "trockenen" Tisch einfordert. Ich freue mich, diesem Wunsch entsprechen zu können, weise jedoch darauf hin, dass dann die Anonymität nicht mehr gewährleistet sein wird... Ferner teile ich Ihnen mit, dass der Austausch von Geschenken durch die Intervention des Betriebsrats nicht gestattet sein wird: 20 Euro sei zuviel Geld.

Tina Bartsch-Levin
Leiterin Personalforschung
_____

DATUM: 7. Dezember
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER

Es ist mir gelungen, für alle Mitglieder der "Weight-Watchers" einen Tisch weit entfernt vom Buffet und für alle Schwangeren einen Tisch ganz nah an den Toiletten reservieren zu können. Schwule dürfen miteinander sitzen. Lesben müssen nicht mit Schwulen sitzen, sondern haben einen Tisch für sich alleine. Na klar, die Schwulen erhalten ein Blumenarrangement für ihren Tisch.
Endlich zufrieden?

Tina Bartsch-Levin
Leiterin Klapsmühle
_____

DATUM: 9. Dezember
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER

Selbstverständlich werden wir die Nichtraucher vor den Rauchern schützen und einen schweren Vorhang benutzen, der den Festraum trennen kann, bzw. die Raucher vor dem Restaurant in einem Zelt platzieren.

Tina Bartsch-Levin
Leiterin Personalvergewaltigung
_____

DATUM: 10. Dezember
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER

Vegetarier! Auf Euch habe ich gewartet! Es ist mir scheißegal, ob es Euch nun passt oder nicht: Wir gehen ins Steakhaus!!! Ihr könnt ja, wenn Ihr wollt, bis auf den Mond fliegen, um am 20.12. möglichst weit entfernt vom "Todesgrill", wie Ihr es nennt, sitzen zu können. Labt Euch an der Salatbar und fresst rohe Tomaten! Übrigens: Tomaten haben auch Gefühle, sie schreien wenn man sie aufschneidet, ich habe sie schon schreien hören, ätsch ätsch ätsch!
Ich wünsch Euch allen beschissene Weihnachten, besauft Euch und krepiert!!!!!

Die Schlampe aus der dritten Etage.
_____

DATUM: 14. Dezember
AN: ALLE MITARBEITERINNEN UND MITARBEITER

Ich kann sicher sagen, dass ich im Namen von uns allen spreche, was die baldigen Genesungswünsche für Frau Bartsch-Levin angeht. Bitte unterstützen Sie mich und schicken Sie reichlich Karten mit Wünschen zur guten Besserung ins Sanatorium. Die Direktion hat inzwischen die Absage unserer Feier am 20.12. beschlossen. Wir geben Ihnen an diesem Nachmittag bezahlte Freizeit.

Josef Benninger
Interimsleiter Personalabteilung


----------



## maxi (4 Dezember 2007)

Eine Bekannte frägt mich gerade ganz vorsichtig per Email ob ich ihr 480 Euro leihen kann.

Ihr Handy wurde gesperrt!

Oh man, wie kann ein Mensch 480 Euro im Monat vertelefonieren?

Das geht doch gar ned oder?


----------



## Question_mark (4 Dezember 2007)

*Eine sehr kommunikationsfreudige Dame ...*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Bekannte frägt mich gerade ganz vorsichtig per Email ob ich ihr 480 Euro leihen kann.
> 
> Ihr Handy wurde gesperrt!
> 
> Oh man, wie kann ein Mensch 480 Euro im Monat vertelefonieren?



Die muss doch den ganzen Monat lang am handy gehangen haben, einfach unglaublich ...  

Warum postest Du das aber in den Thread "Fun zum Feierabend", ich finde keinen Zusammenhang zum FUN ? Eher traurig, wie undiszipliniert manche Menschen sind. Tu Deiner Bekannte was Gutes, schenk Ihr ein Prepaid-Handy und Sie hat was für das Leben gelernt  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Dezember 2007)

Die Vorlage hätte ohnehin nicht aufs Blatt gepasst  . Ich habe mal gehört, auf diese Art sterben die meisten Kopierer!

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/fDXJsPX/Kopier-Maschine


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2007)

Wie entscheidet man, wen man heiratet?(eingesandt von Silvia)•​Man muss jemanden finden, der die gleichen Sachen mag. Wenn du gerne Fußball magst, muss sie auch mögen, dass du gerne Fußball guckst und dann Chips und das Bier bringen.
_Timo, 8 Jahre_•​Man entscheidet nicht wirklich selbst, wen man heiratet. Gott entscheidet das für dich lange im voraus und dann wirst du sehen wen er dir da an den Hals hängt.
_Kirsten, 9 Jahre_​ *Was ist das richtige Alter zum Heiraten?*​•​Das beste Alter ist 23, weil du da deinen Ehemann schon mindestens 10 Jahre kennst.
_Carola, 10 Jahre_•​Es gibt kein \"bestes Alter\" zum Heiraten. Man muss wirklich blöd sein, um heiraten zu wollen.
_Max, 8 Jahre_​ *Was machen Leute während eines Rendezvous?*​•​Die Rendezvous sind da, um sich zu amüsieren und die Leute sollten diese Gelegenheit nutzen, um sich besser kennen zu lernen. Sogar die Jungs haben irgend etwas Interessantes zu sagen, wenn man ihnen lange genug zuhört.
_Liane, 10 Jahre _​ *Was würdest du machen, wenn dein erstes Rendezvous verpatzt war?*​•​Ich würde nach Hause gehen und so tun als wäre ich tot. Und dann würde ich die Zeitungen anrufen und eine Todesanzeige abdrucken lassen.
_Karl, 9 Jahre_​*Wann darf man jemanden küssen?*​•​Wenn sie reiche Männer sind.
_Pamela, 7 Jahre_•​Wenn du eine Frau küsst, musst du sie heiraten und mit ihr Kinder haben. So ist das eben.
Henri, 8 Jahre​ *Ist es besser, ledig oder verheiratet zu sein?*​•​Ich weiß nicht was besser ist, aber ich würde nie mit meiner Frau Liebe machen. Ich möchte nicht, dass sie fett wird.
_Til, 8 Jahre_
•​Für die Mädchen ist es besser, ledig zu bleiben. Aber die Jungs brauchen jemanden zum Putzen....
_Anna, 9 Jahre_​ *Was muss man tun, damit die Ehe ein Erfolg ist?*​•​Man muss der Frau sagen, dass sie schön ist, auch wenn sie aussieht wie ein Lastwagen.
_Patrick, 9 Jahre_


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2007)

den ultimativen klassiker hat noch keiner gepostet?

bauchmuskeltraining gerantiert...

Der Chilitester

_Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chilitesters, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte:_

"Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der ursprüngliche Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der Nähe des Punkterichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf. Die beiden anderen Punkterichter (beide gebürtige Texaner) versicherten mir, dass die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzu scharf sein würden. Außerdem versprachen Sie mir Freibier während des ganzen Wettbewerbes und ich dachte mir:

*PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S!!!!!! *

*Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbes: **› Chili Nr. 1: Mike`s Maniac Mobster Monster Chili*

Richter 1:Etwas zu tomatenbetont; amüsanter Kick 
Richter 2:Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild. 
Ich:Ach Du Scheiße! Was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann man getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen!! Brauche zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe, das war das übelste - die Texaner sind echt bescheuert! 

*› Chili Nr. 2: Arthurs Nachbrenner Chili*
Richter 1:Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Pepperonibetonung 
Richter 2:Aufregendes Grill Aroma, braucht mehr Pepperonis, um ernst genommen zu werden. 
Ich:Schließt dieses Zeug vor Kindern weg!! Ich weiß nicht, was ich außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken könnte. Zwei Leute wollen mir erste Hilfe leisten und schleppten mehr Bier rann, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sahen.

*› Chili Nr. 3: Freds berühmtes "Brenn die Hütte nieder Chili"*
Richter 1:Exzellentes Feuerwehrchili ! Mordskick ! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen.
Richter 2:Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten.
Ich:Ruft den Katastrophenschutz!!! Ich habe ein Uranleck gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß jeder was zu tun ist: Bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde !! Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt hängt mein Rückrad vorne am Bauch. Langsam bekomme ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier. 

*› Chili Nr. 4: Bubba`s Black Magic*
Richter 1:Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend.
Richter 2:Ein Touch von Limone in den schwarzen Bohnen. Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte. Eigentlich kein richtiges Chili. 
Ich:Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich einen Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau, stand hinter mir mit Biernachschub und sie fängt langsam an gut auszusehen, so wie der radioaktive Müll den ich hier esse; Kann Chili ein Aphrodisiakum sein? 

*› Chili Nr. 5: Lindas legaler Lippenentferner*
Richter 1:Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener Cayennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten Kick hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend. 
Richter 2:Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen. 
Ich muss zugeben, dass der Cayennepfeffer einen bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterlässtIch:Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine Stirn herunter und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen. Musste furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mussten von Sanitätern behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, dass ich von diesem Zeug einen Gehirnschaden davongetragen hätte. Sally goss Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob meine Lippen abgebrannt sind. 

*› Chili Nr. 6: Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili*
Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen. 
Richter 2: Das beste bis jetzt! Aggressiver Einsatz von Chilischoten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb! 
Ich:Meine Därme sind zu einem geraden Rohr voller gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen geworden. Ich habe mich vollgeschissen als ich furzen musste und ich fürchte es wird sich durch die Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende Bedürfnis, mir den Hintern mit einem großen Schneeball abzuwischen. 

*› Chili Nr. 7: Susannes "schreiende-Sensation-Chili"*
Richter 1:Ein moderates Chili mit großer Betonung auf Dosenpepperoni.
Richter 2:Schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im letzten Moment eine Dose Peperoni reingeworfen. Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er scheint sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert. 

Ich:Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinem Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich gar nichts mehr und die Welt hört sich an wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, das unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie schnell erfahren was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll`s, ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen. 

*› Chili Nr. 8: Helenas Mount Saint Chili*
Richter 1:Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili, pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen. 

Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes Chili, weder zu mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich nur, dass das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er durchkommt. armer Kerl, ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte frägt mich gerade ganz vorsichtig per Email ob ich ihr 480 Euro leihen kann.
> 
> Ihr Handy wurde gesperrt!
> 
> ...



Gib mir Dein Handy und ich mach Dir noch ne Null hinten dran  .


----------



## nade (5 Dezember 2007)

Also 480€ ist ja noch langsam gesimst... In jungen Jahren konnt ich ca die gleiche summe in DM ohne T9 hacken..
Was heute bei der Premiumscheiße in kürze gehen kann.
Oh weh Marcus Chilli Kanone.


----------



## crash (6 Dezember 2007)

Harharharrrrr

Ihr blöden Schweine...


----------



## Tobi P. (6 Dezember 2007)

480€ ist wirklich wenig. Wenn ich mal so überlege, wieviel mein Chef mit dem Handy telefoniert, hat der das wahrscheinlich gerade mal als Mindestumsatz im Vertrag stehen  

Zu den Schweinen: Tja, dumm gelaufen. Wenn ich dieses Jahr keine Geschenke kriege gibts Schweinebraten statt Ente :twisted:  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## godi (6 Dezember 2007)

*Vista*

Vista song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa1UYh1IMZk


----------



## nade (6 Dezember 2007)

Also Santa Supp... Ders gut.
Vista öhm.. gestehe krieg die nächst Woch nen neuen PC und da ists drauf. Aber nicht home nicht Ultimate... Buisiness sollte reichen, um das Netzwerk so aufzubauen wie ich es will...


----------



## Approx (12 Dezember 2007)

Damit der Thread nicht einschläft...

...hab zwei Videos gefunden. 

Coole Mucke und cooler Film!!!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Ux1QwNLj0

Krasser Hackbraten!!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tricoWPAXKU

*Gruß Approx*


----------



## Zefix (13 Dezember 2007)

*Der Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau*

Wer kennt das nicht.... 


*Der Unterschied zwischen mann und Frau*




Der Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau
Aus der Erlebniswelt eines Kerbburschkellners

20:00 Uhr Damentisch
Kellner: „Guten Abend die Damen, was darf es denn sein?“
Frau1: „Oh, ein Glas Sekt“
Frau2: „Nee, eir warten noch“
Frau1: „Also doch ein Glas Sekt“
Kellner: (geht)

20.03 Uhr Herrentisch
Kellner: „Guude!“
Mann1: „Guude!“
Kellner: „Un?“
Mann1: „Zehn Bier“
Kellner: (Bringt Bier)
Mann1: „Was krigste denn?“
Kellner: „18“
Mann1: (gibt 20 €) „stimmt“
Kellner: „Danke“

20:10 Uhr Damentisch
Kellner: „Haben die Damen etwas gefunden?“
Frau3: „Haben Sie Cola light?“
Kellner: „Nein“
Frau3: „Warum nicht?“
Kellner: „Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur der Kellner“
Frau3: „Dann nehme ich eine Apfelschorle, aber mit wenig Apfelsaft“
Frau1: „Oh, die nehme ich auch, Bei mir können Sie mehr Saft reinmachen“
Kellner: „Selbstverständlich“
Frau5 zu Frau2-4 und 9: „Trinkt Ihr auch Sekt?“
Frau9: „Ja“
Frau2: „Ja“
Frau4: „Nein, ich habe Migräne“
Frau1: „Dann nimm doch einen O-Saft“
Frau9: „Oh, ja ich will auch einen O-Saft“
Frau4: „Nee, ich nehme ein stilles Wasser“
Kellner: „Haben wir leider nicht“
Frau4: „Warum nicht?“
Kellner: „Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur der Kellner“
Frau4: „Na gut dann nehme ich doch einen Sekt mit O-Saft“
Frau5: „Dann nehmen wir ne Flasche“
Kellner: „Soll ich ihnen dann eine kleine Flasche O-Saft dazu bringen?“
Frau5: „Warum?“
Kellner: „Weil wir keine Flasche fertig gemischten Sekt mit O-Saft haben“
Frau5: „Na dann lassen Sie den O-Saft weg“
Frau9: „Dann nehme ich aber noch ein Wasser dazu“
Frau10: „Ich auch“
Frau7: „Ich auch, oder … sie haben kein stilles Wasser?“
Kellner: „Nein, nur stillen Sekt. Wir nennen das in der Fachsprache Weißwein“
Frau1-10: „?????“
Kellner: (denkt: War doch klar, dass die das nicht raffen) „Und die anderen Damen?“
Frau3: „Einen Süßgespritzten“
Frau6: „Einen Sauergespritzten“
Frau8: „Eine Cola light“
Kellner: „Wir haben leider keine Cola light“
Frau8: „Warum nicht?“
Kellner: „KEINE AHNUNG ICH BIN NUR DER KELLNER“
Frau8: „Dann nehme ich ein Radler mit wenig Bier“
Kellner: (geht und versucht sich den Scheiß zu merken)

20:18 Uhr Herrentisch
Mann3: „(Brüllt durch den Saal) „Mach noch ne Runde“
Kellner: „Jo“ (Geht, holt zehn Bier, stellt diese wortlos ab, während Mann 3 €20,-- aufs Tablett legt)

20:25 Uhr Damentisch
Kellner: „(bringt die Getränke) „Sooo die Damen, wer hatte denn das Radler?“
Frau1-10: „schnatter … schnatter … schnatter“
Kellner: „WER HATTE DENN DAS RADLER?“
Frau1-10: „…???“ (Vollkommen überrascht, dass ein Herr mit einem Tablett vor dem Tisch steht und das Damenkollektiv ansieht“
Kellner: „DAS RADLER“
Frau7: „Petra, hattest Du nicht das Radler?“
Frau8: „Oh ja mein Radler hihihi!“
Kellner: (Stellt das Radler und die anderen Getränke auf dem Tisch ab und denkt – sollen die das Zeug doch selber verteilen)
Frau3: „Und wo ist meine Cola light?“
Kellner: (atmet tief ein und wieder aus) „Wir haben keins UND ICH WEISS AUCH NICHT WARUM“
Frau3: „Dann nehm ich …“
Kellner: „Sie haben schon gewählt und es ist auch schon da“
Frau3: „Oh“
Frau8: „Was macht das denn?
Kellner: „Zusammen oder getrennt?“
Frau8: „Nur das Radler“
Kellner: „1,80 bitte“ (Die Dame wühlt in der Handtasche nach dem Geldbeutel und drückt dem Kellner 2,-- € in die Hand. Der Kellner gibt ein 20 Cent Stück zurück, worauf die Dame ein 10 Cent Stück sucht um dieses dem Kellner als Trinkgeld zu überreichen)
Kellner: „So, der Rest?“
Frau5: „Ich zahle die Hälfte vom Sekt, ein Mineralwasser und den Sauergespritzten“
Frau2: „Wieso die Hälfte, wir sind doch drei, die wo Sekt trinken!“
Frau5: „Oh ja stimmt, dann zwei Drittel der Flasche, ein Mineralwasser und Süßgespritzten“
Frau2: „Dann zahle ich das letzte Drittel von dem Sekt“
Kellner: (rechnet angestrengt und versucht die Ruhe zu bewahren) „Dann bekomme ich 7,63 € von Ihnen und von Ihnen 4,33 €“
Frau2: „Warum haben Sie denn so unrunde Preise? Das ist doch unpraktisch“
Kellner: „Das ist halt so bei einem Drittel von 13,-- €. Normalerweise teilen sich nicht drei Leute ein Getränk“

Die restlichen Damen zahlen in ähnlicher Weise Ihre Getränke, lassen sich dabei das Rückgeld stets geben und entscheiden sich vereinzelt zu einem Trinkgeld von bis zu 20 Cent. Somit entsteht ein Gesamttrinkgeld von 45 Cent.

20:25 Uhr Herrentisch
Mann4: „Mach ma 10 Bier und zehn Hütchen un was du trinkst“
Kellner: (Nickt und holt die Getränke)
Kurze Zeit später stellt er zehn Bier und elf Hütchen ab. Mit dem elften Hütchen stößt er mit der Runde an.

Mann4: „Was macht das?“
Kellner: „Füm-un-fetsisch-fufsisch!“
Mann4: (Gibt einen 50,-- € Schein) „Geb mir drei raus“
Kellner: (Gibt 3,-- €) „Dank dir“

Der Abend geht in ähnlicher Weise bis in die frühen Morgenstunden weiter. Am Herrentisch werden insgesamt zehn Runden Bier und fünf Runden Hütchen getrunken. Die Aufzählung der am Damentisch getrunkenen Getränke entfällt aus zwei Gründen:
1. Es würde den Rahmen der Kerbzeitung sprengen
2. Der (männliche) Autor dieses Artikels würde beim Schreiben Kopfschmerzen bekommen.


----------



## Markus (14 Dezember 2007)

@zefix
da fällt mir eine geschichte von meinem vater ein, ist bei uns im restaurant passiert...


zwei damen - eine blond - studieren die speisekarte

vater: haber die damen schon was gefunden?
blond: was ist der unterschied zwischen den wurstsalaten?
vater: steht eigentlich dabei, aber:
normal - nur wurst
schweizer - wurst und käse
schwäbisch - wurst käse und schwarzwurst

die blonde dame starrt ihn an wie ein auto

blond: hmm, na in diesem fall nehme ich den schweizer, aber bitte ohne käse

jetzt kuckt mein vater sie an wie ein auto, fängt sich aber wieder und sagt zu ihr:

kein problem, der extrawunsch kostet dann aber 50cent aufpreis.

blond: ok - danke


----------



## e4sy (14 Dezember 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> ...
> Frau5: „Oh ja stimmt, dann zwei Drittel der Flasche, ein Mineralwasser und Süßgespritzten“
> Frau2: „Dann zahle ich das letzte Drittel von dem Sekt“
> Kellner: (rechnet angestrengt und versucht die Ruhe zu bewahren) „Dann bekomme ich 7,63 € von Ihnen und von Ihnen 4,33 €“
> ...



hehe.. mich wundert nur, dass frau 2 nich auch zwei drittel bezahlen will 
zudem fällt auf, dass der kellner ein helles köpfchen ist...  zur erinnerung: eine flasche sekt kost 13,- plus ein minewasser und ein gespritzten... 7.63 + 4.33 = 11.96


----------



## maweri (14 Dezember 2007)

*Für alle, die noch keinen Weihnachtsurlaub haben*

Wünsche allen schon mal schöne Weihnachten!

Und denkt dran: Keine Geschenke übers Firmenkonto buchen (s.Grafik)!!

Gruß
maweri


----------



## dresel (14 Dezember 2007)

*Säugling in Stall gefunden  - Polizei und Jugendamt ermitteln

Schreiner aus Nazareth und unmündige Mutter vorläufig festgenommen​*Pressemitteilung:

BETHLEHEM, JUDÄA -
In den frühen Morgenstunden wurden die Behörden von einem besorgten Bürger alarmiert. Er hatte eine junge Familie entdeckt, die in einem Stall haust. Bei Ankunft fanden die Beamten des Sozialdienstes, die durch Polizeibeamte unterstützt wurden, einen Säugling, der von seiner erst 14-jährigen Mutter, einer gewissen Maria H. aus Nazareth, in Stoffstreifen gewickelt in eine Futterkrippe gelegt worden war.
Bei der Festnahme von Mutter und Kind versuchte ein Mann, der später als Joseph H., ebenfalls aus Nazareth identifiziert wurde, die Sozialarbeiter abzuhalten. Joseph, unterstützt von anwesenden Hirten, sowie drei unidentifizierten Ausländern, wollte die Mitnahme des Kindes unterbinden, wurde aber von der Polizei daran gehindert.
Festgenommen wurden auch die drei Ausländer, die sich als "weise Männer" eines östlichen Landes bezeichneten. Sowohl das Innenministerium als auch der Zoll sind auf der Suche nach Hinweisen über die Herkunft dieser drei Männer, die sich anscheinend illegal im Land aufhalten. Ein Sprecher der Polizei teilte mit, dass sie keinerlei Identifikation bei sich trugen, aber in Besitz von Gold, sowie von einigen möglicherweise verbotenen Substanzen waren. Sie widersetzten sich der Festnahme und behaupteten, Gott habe ihnen angetragen, sofort nach Hause zu gehen und jeden Kontakt mit offiziellen Stellen zu vermeiden. Die mitgeführten Chemikalien wurden zur weiteren Untersuchung in das Kriminallabor geschickt.
Der Aufenthaltsort des Säuglings wird bis auf weiteres nicht bekannt gegeben. Eine schnelle Klärung des ganzen Falls scheint sehr zweifelhaft. Auf Rückfragen teilte eine Mitarbeiterin des Sozialamts
mit: "Der Vater ist mittleren Alters und die Mutter ist definitiv noch nicht volljährig. Wir prüfen gerade mit den Behörden in Nazareth, in welcher Beziehung die beiden zueinander stehen."
Maria ist im Kreiskrankenhaus in Bethlehem zur medizinischen und psychiatrischen Untersuchungen. Sie kann mit einer Anklage rechnen. Weil sie behauptet, sie wäre noch Jungfrau und der Säugling stamme von Gott, wird ihr geistiger Zustand näher unter die Lupe genommen.
In einer offiziellen Mitteilung des Leiters der Psychiatrie steht: "Mir steht nicht zu, den Leuten zu sagen, was sie glauben sollen, aber wenn dieser Glaube dazu führt, dass - wie in diesem Fall - ein Neugeborenes gefährdet wird, muss man diese Leute als gefährlich einstufen. Die Tatsache, dass Drogen, die vermutlich von den anwesenden Ausländern verteilt wurden, vor Ort waren, trägt nicht dazu bei, Vertrauen zu erwecken. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass alle Beteiligten mit der nötigen Behandlung in ein paar
Jahren wieder normale Mitglieder unserer Gesellschaft werden können."
Zu guter Letzt erreicht uns noch diese Info: Die anwesenden Hirten behaupteten übereinstimmend, dass ihnen ein großer Mann in einem weißen Nachthemd mit Flügeln (!) auf dem Rücken befohlen hätte, den Stall aufzusuchen und das Neugeborene zu seinem Geburtstag hoch leben zu lassen. Dazu meinte ein Sprecher der Drogenfahndung: "Das ist so ziemlich die dümmste Ausrede vollgekiffter Junkies, die ich je gehört habe."
In diesem Sinne - frohes Fest!​


----------



## RalfS (14 Dezember 2007)

*Weihnachtsrätsel*

Ich hab' da mal 'nen Rätsel:

Problemstellung:
>
> Du fährst mit dem Auto und hältst eine konstante Geschwindigkeit. Auf
> Deiner linken Seite befindet sich ein Abhang. Auf deiner rechten Seite
> fährt ein riesiges Feuerwehrauto und hält die gleiche Geschwindigkeit
> wie du. Vor dir galoppiert ein Schwein, das eindeutig grösser ist als
> dein Auto und du kannst nicht vorbei. Hinter dir verfolgt dich ein
> Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. Das Schwein und der Hubschrauber haben
> exakt deine Geschwindigkeit. Was unternimmst du, um dieser Situation
> gefahrlos zu entkommen ???
>
> Lösung folgt


----------



## Markus (14 Dezember 2007)

RalfS schrieb:


> Ich hab' da mal 'nen Rätsel:
> 
> Problemstellung:
> >
> ...


 

entweder:
...den Tempomat einstellen, aufs Autodach klettern, von dort aufs Feuerwehrauto springen (ja nicht in den Abgrund sehen...) Feuerwehrleiter ausfahren und damit zwischen die Rotorblätter des Hubschraubers grätschen, Hubschrauber stürzt ab, Schwein erschrickt sich, dreht sich um, wird vom Auto angefahren und stürzt in den Abgrund. Vorsichtig ins Auto zurückklettern, Tempomat aus und Gas geben.... 



oder aufhören besoffen karusell zu fahren...


----------



## zotos (14 Dezember 2007)

RalfS schrieb:


> Ich hab' da mal 'nen Rätsel:
> 
> Problemstellung:
> >
> ...




Warten bis die Fahrt zu ende ist und aus dem Kinder Karussell aussteigen.


----------



## dpd80 (16 Dezember 2007)

Für alle, die *Staplerfahrer Klaus* mögen ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kflBLc20f-Q ), gibt es jetzt was neues......... 


*Elektriker HORST*  

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2729666


15 Minuten lang, aber lohnt sich. Das ist der Hit auf jeder Sicherheitsbelehrung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2007)

Ein Chef wollte eine neue Sekretärin für sein Vorzimmer einstellen. Er wandte sich an die Lokalpresse und veröffentlichte folgende Anzeige: 

"Grossbusige Sekretärin mit vorteilhaftem Aussehen für mein Vorzimmer gesucht. Biete hohen Lohn, Bereitschaft zu gewissen Diensten werden erwartet." 

Er erhielt viele Antworten und führte viele Gespräche mit grossbusigen Schönheiten. Zum Schluss blieb er an einer ganz süssen hängen, die wie eine Puppe war. Als das Gehalt und andere Punkte verhandelt wurden, wurde es dem Chef ein bisschen peinlich, dass er solche Forderungen, wie er es tat, stellte. Er fragte daher: " Das mit den gewissen Diensten, ist das in Ordnung?" "Kein Problem, ich habe keinen Freund und Sie sehen gut aus" antwortete sie. Der Chef wurde Feuer und Flamme und erklärte weiter: "Wie gut! Also, wenn ich es etwas gemütlich haben möchte und niemand mitbekommen soll, worüber wir sprechen, dann sage ich, dass ich ein Brief nach Kambodscha schreiben lassen möchte". "Ein Brief nach Kambodscha schreiben, o. K." antwortete die Frau. 

Es vergingen ein paar Tage und der Chef merkte, dass das Begehren sich meldete. Er drückte den Knopf der Gegensprechanlage und sagte: "Ich möchte einen Brief nach Kambodscha schreiben lassen". Die Antwort liess etwas auf sich warten, kam dann aber doch : "Gerne, aber nun ist es so, dass ich heute das rote farbband in der Schreibmaschine habe..." "Ach so" antwortete der Chef, "dann erledigen wir es ein anderes mal". Es dauerte eine Weile und die Sekretärin merkte, dass sie den Chef wohl etwas enttäuscht hatte und drückte den Knopf auf der Gegensprechanlage: "Betreffend dieses Briefes, können wir das nicht mündlich erledigen?" "Dafür ist es zu spät" antwortete der Chef, "ich habe ihn bereits mit der Hand geschrieben!" 




aus http://www.brigitte.de/foren/showthread.html?t=1680


----------



## zotos (19 Dezember 2007)

Es geht ja auf Weihnachten zu:
http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1560335430


----------



## crash (20 Dezember 2007)

Bei uns in der 4ma...


----------



## gingele (10 Januar 2008)

Moin, moin, oder besser gesagt Mahlzeit,

fang gerade erst an zu Arbeiten, da wir gestern ne längere Nachtschicht eingeschoben haben. Und da hab ich mir gedacht ich beginn den Arbeitstag mit einem Witz.



Zwei ältere Männer gehen im Park spazieren.Einer von ihnen geht bereits am Stock und murmelt vor sich hin "Ich verstehe das nicht...ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen...." Daraufhin fragt ihn der andere:"Was verstehst du nicht?" Darauf der mit dem Gehstock" Meine Frau ist schwanger und ich verstehe nicht, wie das passieren konnte." Nun erwidert der andere "Du siehst doch den Hasen da hinten bei dem Gebüsch sitzen oder?" "Ja" "Jetzt nimm mal deinen Gehstock und tu so, als ob du ihn erschiessen würdest" Der Mann mit dem Stock guckt ratlos nimmt aber seinen Stock wie eine Flinte, zielt auf den Hasen und sagt "Bumm" .Natürlich passiert nichts. Nun fragt ihn sein Freund: "Was wäre jetzt gewesen, wenn der Hase tot umgefallen wäre?" 
"Dann hätte jemand anders geschossen" "Na siehst du, du verstehst es ja doch!"


----------



## knabi (10 Januar 2008)

Gut, wenn vorher eine vernünftige Prüfung durch den Fachmann vorgenommen wurde....


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2008)

Habt ihr auch schon eure Weihnachtsgeschenke verhökert?
http://www.spassmarktplatz.de/showlink.html?id=2033

Weitere kuriose eBay-Sachen gibt es unter:
http://www.brainblog.to/category/20


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

*obersalzberg*

...eine parodie auf stromberg:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ewc6ddm5XkU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=g-9qJFu9gSE
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qfvp-9EVKJc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zpEhNlKTja4


----------



## Question_mark (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

also noch einen zum Feierabend von mir :



> Die kleine Polizistin steht an der Kreuzung und regelt den Verkehr. Plötzlich merkt sie, dass sie ihre Tage bekommt. Leider hat sie noch 5 Stunden Dienst und nichts dabei, das ihr helfen könnte.
> 
> In ihrer Not funkt sie die Wache an und bekommt den Kollegen Benni ans Funkgerät. Diesem sagt sie:
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (16 Januar 2008)

Heute von einen 68 Jahre alten Meister streng belehrt worden:

S5 und S7 ist das gleiche!
Das sind nahezu keine Unterscheide nur das eine ist halt etwas neuer.
(Sagte er dann dazu später das er mit S7 noch nicht gearbeitet hat)

Endlich wurde ich mit einer so grossen Weisheit bedacht 

Finds immer super lustig wenn man als Profi sich von Amateuren belehren lässt *fg*


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Heute von einen 68 Jahre alten Meister streng belehrt worden:
> ...


Der Meister hat doch recht. Das ist doch *maxi*mal S5++ und nicht S5+=2.


----------



## mariob (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ja das mit den Meistern ist immer sone Sache.... Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man eine Handgranate in die Küche wirft? Kennt den einer schon? Wenn nicht Antwort folgt.

Mario


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja das mit den Meistern ist immer sone Sache.... Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man eine Handgranate in die Küche wirft? Kennt den einer schon? Wenn nicht Antwort folgt.
> 
> Mario



das chaos bleibt das selbe, nur das dämliche geseier hört auf *gähn*


----------



## mariob (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo vierlagig,
der ist zwar schon alt, ich hatte aber dadurch auch schon mal einen ganzen Abend meine Ruhe, marlob hats auch gewußt.

Mario


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo vierlagig,
> der ist zwar schon alt, ich hatte aber dadurch auch schon mal einen ganzen Abend meine Ruhe, marlob hats auch gewußt.
> 
> Mario


Ich hatte die Lösung per PN geschickt, damit andere auch noch raten können.
Aber sag dem vierlagig nicht wann meine PN ankam, sonst ist der wieder genervt


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Lösung per PN geschickt, damit andere auch noch raten können.
> Aber sag dem vierlagig nicht wann meine PN ankam, sonst ist der wieder genervt



 ... andere leute arbeiten


----------



## mariob (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo vierlagig,
also das solltest Du uns jetzt schon genauer erklären!

Mario


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo vierlagig,
> also das solltest Du uns jetzt schon genauer erklären!
> 
> Mario



...hab halt nicht soviel zeit, wie z.b. marlob, die ganze zeit im forum abgzuhängen


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...hab halt nicht soviel zeit, wie z.b. marlob, die ganze zeit im forum abgzuhängen


Ich arbeite halt so schnell, das ich die Arbeit in 6 Stunden erledige, wo andere 8 für brauchen
Ausserdem hast du 3,89 Beiträge pro Tag und ich nur 0,69. Wer schreibt denn dann wohl mehr

Aber zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Witz. Heisst ja schliesslich 
"Fun zum Feierabend"




> Die kleine Susi hat von ihrer Mutter Geld bekommen um zum Frisör zu gehen. Susi macht sich also auf den Weg und kommt an der Bäckerei vorbei. Wie kleine Mädchen eben so sind, geht sie und kauft sich eine Nuss-Schnecke mit viel Zucker oben drauf. Kurz darauf sitzt sie beim Haareschneiden und macht sich genüsslich über ihr eben erworbenes Gebäck her. Der Frisör bemerkt, dass Susi von Zeit zu Zeit auf ihr Gebäck bläst und aufmerksam wie Frisöre eben sind fragt er sie: "Hast du Haare auf deiner Schnecke?" Antwortet die kleine Susi: "Spinnst du, ich bin erst fünf!"


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich arbeite halt so schnell, das ich die Arbeit in 6 Stunden erledige, wo andere 8 für brauchen



es gibt tatsächlich noch leute mit 8-stunden-tag? :shock:



marlob schrieb:


> Aber zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Witz. Heisst ja schliesslich
> "Fun zum Feierabend"



Ein Hase sitzt an nem Fluß und kifft sich einen. Kommt ein Biber angeschwommen, steckt den Kopf ausm Wasser und fragt den Hasen: "Kann ich och mal ziehen?" Der Hase, total entspannt: "Klar, aber nur unter einer Bedingung: Du atmest ein, tauchst 1 Minute unter und atmest erst aus, wenn du wieder aufgetaucht bist." Der Biber stimmt zu, nimmt einen tiefen Zug, taucht unter, schwimmt weg und taucht nach einer Minute 100m weiter auf, atmet aus und fühlt sich gut. Der Hase schaut auf die Uhr, 2 Minuten, 5 Minuten ... langsam bekommt der Hase Panik. Plötzlich taucht ein Nilpferd auf. "AUSATMEN! AUSATMEEEEN!"


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es gibt tatsächlich noch leute mit 8-stunden-tag? :shock:...


Das stand da nicht, kannst ja hoch rechnen. Andere brauchen 12h (8h*1,5), ich 9h (6h*1,5)



> Schon den ganzen Abend löchert der einzige Gast die kesse Kellnerin im
> Dorfgasthaus vergebens - kein Rendezvous.
> Schließlich unternimmt er einen letzten, verzweifelten Versuch:
> "Sie sind das aufregendste Mädchen, das mir je begegnet ist. Ich hätte gern
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Das stand da nicht, kannst ja hoch rechnen. Andere brauchen 12h (8h*1,5), ich 9h (6h*1,5)



na wenn das mal so stimmt 

...ich kenne zuviele kifferwitze... 

Son krasser Checker setzt sich aufn Balkon, baut sich eine und ist seelig, plötzlich fliegt ein Feuerball vorbei. "Ey, krass, ey, was war das denn?" Denkts und baut sich noch einen. Zehrt ihn sich rein. Plötzlich wieder der Feuerball, ganz langsam fliegt der vorbei. "Boah, was für krasses Zeug is das dann?" Er baut sich noch einen und wieder die selbe Wirkung, ein großer Feuerball fliegt vorbei. Der Typ steht auf, geht in die Wohnung: "Mama, ich hab Durst!" "Ja, nach drei Tagen aufm Balkon hätt ich auch Durst!"


----------



## jabba (16 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es gibt tatsächlich noch leute mit 8-stunden-tag? :shock:


 
Huch hab ich was verpasst,

bei mir ist ein Tag immer noch 24 Stunden  
Kein Wunder das die zeit so schnell vergeht


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Januar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Huch hab ich was verpasst,
> 
> bei mir ist ein Tag immer noch 24 Stunden
> Kein Wunder das die zeit so schnell vergeht


 

Hallo,

und wenn das nicht reicht kann man ja immer noch Mittags durchmachen :twisted: 


MfG


----------



## HerrKaleu (16 Januar 2008)

*Strassenbeleuchtung leicht gemacht*

In Ägypten ist das Leben als Elektriker garnicht so schwer:


----------



## Question_mark (16 Januar 2008)

*Etwas schwarz, aber gut*

Hallo,

der ist so schön schwarz, gefällt mir :



> Das Telephon läutet und die Hausfrau meldet sich:
> 
> " Ja bitte ?"
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ausserdem hast du 3,89 Beiträge pro Tag und ich nur 0,69. Wer schreibt denn dann wohl mehr



ziel is 4


----------



## Question_mark (16 Januar 2008)

*Vier mal pro Tag*

Hallo,



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> ziel is 4



Na, dann wirst Du demnächst Deine Frühstücks- und Mittagspause dem Forum opfern müssen  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Na, dann wirst Du demnächst Deine Frühstücks- und Mittagspause dem Forum opfern müssen



schon längst geschehen ... 

so, und noch einen zum thema:



> Ein Hippie geht durch 'ne Strasse. Plötzlich sieht er Aladins Wunderlampe im Strassengraben liegen. Er nimmt sie und rubbelt daran, da kommt der Geist raus und sagt: "Du hast mich befreit, drum darfst du dir nun zwei Dinge Wünschen". Der Hippie: "Dann will ich einen Joint der niemals aufhört" "Dein Wunsch sei dir erfüllt" spricht's, und der Hippie hält 'nen King-Size-Joint in der Hand. Er nimmt 5 Züge, doch der Joint wird nicht kleiner. Der Geist: "So, und was ist dein zweiter Wunsch?" Sagt der Hippie:" Der ist so gut Mann, gib' mir gleich noch einen..."


----------



## Question_mark (16 Januar 2008)

*Aladins lamp*

Hallo,



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> Plötzlich sieht er Aladins Wunderlampe im Strassengraben liegen. Er nimmt sie und rubbelt daran,



Bei mir war das irgendwie anders...
Ich habe Aladins Wunderlampe gefunden, Jeannie kam raus und hat an mir gerubbelt :s18: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Bei mir war das irgendwie anders...
> Ich habe Aladins Wunderlampe gefunden, Jeannie kam raus und hat an mir gerubbelt :s18:



das grenzt ja an virtuelle praktiken, zumindest die tatsache, das jeannie keine materie ihr eigen nennt ...


----------



## Question_mark (16 Januar 2008)

*Ist ja alles so schwarz ..*

Hallo,



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> das jeannie keine materie ihr eigen nennt ...



Bei einem richtig schwarzem Afghanen kannst Du sowieso nicht mehr zwischen Materie, ob real oder virtuell unterscheiden. Also eingentlich egal  
Als alter 68-er kann ich mitreden ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (17 Januar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Bei einem richtig schwarzem Afghanen kannst Du sowieso nicht mehr zwischen Materie, ob real oder virtuell unterscheiden. Also eingentlich egal
> Als alter 68-er kann ich mitreden ...



wo wir gerade bei schwarzer afghane sind ...  aus dem programm "Bis neulich" von Volker Pispers [gedächtnisprotokoll]:



> der wert eines einzelnen amerikaners - gigantisch! schütten sie mal nem amerikaner nen heißen kaffee über die hose, da hamse nen prozess am hals, das können sie im leben nicht bezahlen - das deckt keine deutsche haftpflichtversicherung ab sowas. die kinder werden sie noch verklagen, weil sie mit nem traumatisierten vater aufwachsen müssen ... dat is ... wenn aber sone amerikanische friedenskampfbombererhaltungsstaffel, wenn die in afghanistan patrouille fliegt und in nem afghanischen bergdorf wird hochzeit gefeiert - und es ist gute afghanische tradition bei ner hochzeit ein paar salutschüße abzulassen - und es ist gute amerikanische tradition sofort zurück zu schießen, um die hochzeit auch son bißchen auzupeppeln - dann sagt die amerikanische regierung am nächsten morgen mit britney spears ooops we did it again und zahlt für jeden toten afghanischen zivilisten 200 US$ entschädigung - das ist der kurs für nen toten afghanischen zivilisten, passiert ja öfter ... die radieren in sonem dorf schon mal 15 mann aus und sagen: "och, warn ja keine taliban, sehen sich alle so ähnlich, tut uns leid...wieviel warns? ok, hier 200$ pro mann" - ich weiß nicht was 100g schwarzer afghane im augenblick aufm markt wert sind, aber 80kg lebender afghane sind 200$. überlegen sie sich mal wieviele afghanen sie abknallen können bevor sie es sich leisten können einem einzelnen amerikaner einen kaffee über die hose zu schütten ...


----------



## argv_user (17 Januar 2008)

Anhang anzeigen 3670

	

		
			
		

		
	
  CP 343 a la James Bond, mal was anderes 

(Aus dem Film "Golden Eye")


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2008)

*Ob der Beitrag hier richtig ist ???*

Hallo,

den Link habe ich vorhin in der Spaßabteilung in einem anderem Forum (bin halt auch noch Autofan...) gefunden und möchte den mal hier reinstellen. Ob das wirklich in Fun zum Feierabend gehört, mag jetzt mal dahingestellt sein.

http://ncforum.argon163.server4free.de/phpBB2/index.php?sid=193bd99183f7dcc77c3b6dbf1004e5ab

Das müsst Ihr euch mal reinziehen, da gibt es mehr gebannte User als Mitglieder  
Dieses Forum lässt keine eigene Meinung zu und verbannt alle User, die eine andere Meinung als die allmächtige Kirche haben. Die Benutzung des Wortes "Du" oder englischer Wörter hat die Löschung des Users zur Folge  
Ich war zwar zum größten Teil belustigt, aber doch irgendwie betroffen, dass noch so viele Leute heutzutage im Mittelalter leben. (Betrifft wohl alle Religionen, leider). Ich habe lange in diesem Forum gestöbert und nun vor lauter Kopfschütteln einen steifen Hals. Und nein, ich würde mir nie ein christliches Forum anschauen oder darin Beiträge schreiben (ist halt nicht mein Ding), aber diesen Rückfall in das 17.Jahrhundert von Menschen, die heute leben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Übrigens ist der Link und die Antworten darauf nach kurzer Zeit vom Admin des Autoforums kommentarlos entfernt worden, der halt wohl kalte Füsse gekriegt. Der hatte wohl Angst, demnächst der Heiligen Inquisition in einer mittelalterlichen Burg unterzogen zu werden...

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Der immer noch den Kopf schüttelt


----------



## zotos (18 Januar 2008)

@QM: Nicht den Kopfschütteln, Lachen und zwar laut. 

Das ist eine bekannte Satire Seite. Schaut Euch mal die "Heimseiten" der Betreiber an... so schrägt Fundamental kann ja keiner sein. 

http://pfaffenberg.permuda.net/
http://heilmanns.seite.ms/
http://www.hanninger.argon163.server4free.de/start.php

Der Effekt ist klasse echte streng gläubige fundamentalistischen Christen bekommen dort den Spiegel vor gehalten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> http://pfaffenberg.permuda.net/
> http://heilmanns.seite.ms/
> http://www.hanninger.argon163.server4free.de/start.php



Uuuuaaahhh . :twisted:


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2008)

Jetzt mal wieder weg, von den "löblichen" Verrückten.
Ich habe gerade per Elektronischer Post von meinem Servierer ein Bild erhalten!




Und jetzt dann weiterhin viel Spaß beim Internetzstehsegeln und beim Brett-Schreiben! 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxider1 (18 Januar 2008)

*Vorteil USB Stik*

quelle: http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/startseite.asp


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2008)

*Blondie*

Hallo,

dann noch einen für die üblichen Vorurteile gegen Blondchen :



> Eine Blondine will die Katze ihres Mannes heimlich loswerden und
> beschließt, sie auszusetzen. Sie nimmt sie mit ins Auto, fährt 20
> Häuser weit, setzt die Katze aus und fährt heim. Zehn Minuten später
> ist die Katze auch wieder da.
> ...



Gruß von

Question_mark:s18:


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2008)

*Alte Schule eben ...*

Hallo,



> In der Benimmschule fragt der Dozent seine Schüler:
> 
> "Meine Herren, Sie haben eine charmante Dame zum Essen in ein Restaurant eingeladen und müssen mal auf die Toilette. Was sagen Sie?"
> 
> ...



Gruß von

Question_mark  :s18:


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Januar 2008)

*Das wahre Wesen des Stroms*

Das wahre Wesen des Stroms

Strom ist sehr dünn, deshalb braucht man für Strom keinen Schlauch. Er geht durch einfachen Draht, so dünn ist er. 

Mit Holz kann man keinen Strom übertragen. Wahrscheinlich saugt Holz ihn auf. Mit Kunststoff ist es genau so. 

Wenn der Strom nicht gebraucht wird, ist er nicht dünn. Im Gegenteil, er ist dickflüssig, damit er nicht aus der Steckdose läuft. Sonst müsste ja immer ein Stopfen auf der Steckdose sein. 

Woher Strom weiß, wann der gebraucht wird und dünn werden muss, ist noch unklar. Wahrscheinlich sieht er, wenn jemand mit einem Elektrogerät ins Zimmer kommt. 

Strom ist nicht nur sehr dünn, sondern auch unsichtbar. Daher sieht man auch nicht, ob in einem Draht Strom drin ist oder nicht. Wenn Strom im Draht ist tut es weh, wenn man diesen anfasst. Das nannte man dann Stromschlag. Manchmal merkt man auch nichts. Entweder weil kein Strom drin ist, oder weil man plötzlich tot ist. Das nennt man auch Exitus. 

Strom ist vielseitig, man kann damit auch kochen, bohren, heizen und vieles mehr. Wenn man einen Draht mit Strom an einen anderen Draht mit Strom hält, dann funkt und knallt es. Das nennt man Kurzschluss. Aber dafür gibt es Sicherungen, die kann man wieder eindrehen. 

Außer Strom im Kabel gibt es auch Strom zum Mitnehmen. Der ist in kleine Schachteln gepackt. Der Fachmann nennt so etwas Batterie. Der Strom in der Schachtel kann natürlich nicht sehen, ob er gebraucht wird oder nicht. Deshalb läuft er manchmal ohne Grund aus und frisst alles kaputt.


----------



## e4sy (21 Januar 2008)

irgendwie kommen mir die letzten paar beiträge bekannt vor.. stehen die nich schon einige seiten weiter vorn?
aber wo wir schon bei alten sachen sind...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomstromfilter


----------



## Question_mark (22 Januar 2008)

*----*

Hallo,



> Der Papst macht eine Reise durch das schöne ferne Australien. Bei einem Gottesdienst am Strand beobachtet er, wie im Wasser ein Typ mit einem schwarz gelben Dortmund Trikot von einem Hai angegriffen wird. Mit einem Mal kommen zwei Schalker in einem Motorboot angefahren. Der eine springt mit einer Harpune ins Wasser und erledigt den Hai, der andere holt den Dortmund-Fan aus dem Wasser. Als der Papst das sieht, läßt er nach den beiden schicken. "Für euren selbstlosen Einsatz spreche ich euch im Namen Gottes selig."
> Als der Papst weg ist, sagt der eine Schalker zum anderen: "Wer war das denn?"
> "Keine Ahnung" sagt der andere "ist ja auch egal, sieh mal lieber nach, ob unser Köder noch in Ordnung ist oder ob wir einen neuen brauchen."



Gruß

QuestionMark

PS : Bei Bedarf könnt Ihr ja BVB und S04 einfach austauschen.


----------



## dalbi (22 Januar 2008)

Hallo,



> Guten ABend,
> 
> ich habe diese Forum gefunden und möchze meine Hilfe bei Problämen für Geld anbieten. Ausserdem würde ich selbstgebaute Bausteine aus meinen letzten Projekten verkaufen.
> 
> ...



http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/0610/katet/index.htm

oder etwa der M...?

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Hermann (23 Januar 2008)

*Grillen*

Bald kommt der Sommer wieder


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2008)

Eines Nachmittags fuhr ein reicher Anwalt in seiner blinkenden Limousine 
durch die Gegend, als er am Wegrand zwei Männer entdeckte, die Gras aßen. 
Verwirrt befahl er seinem Fahrer, den Wagen anzuhalten und stieg aus, um die 
Situation unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Er fragte den einen Mann: "Warum essen Sie Gras?" "Wir haben kein Geld, um 
etwas zu Essen zu kaufen" antwortet der Mann "Wir müssen Gras essen." Der 
Rechtsanwalt antwortete: "Wenn das so ist, dann könnt ihr mit zu meinem Haus 
kommen und ich werde euch was zu essen geben."

"Aber mein Herr, ich habe eine Frau und zwei Kinder. Sie sind dort drüben 
unter dem Baum." "Dann bring sie mit", antwortete der Rechtsanwalt. Der 
zweite Mann sagte: "Ich habe auch eine Frau und sechs Kinder." "Dann bringt 
sie alle mit", sagte der Rechtsanwalt.

Sie quetschten sich alle in die riesige Limousine. Als sie einmal unterwegs 
waren, wandte sich einer der armen Typen an den Rechtsanwalt und sagte: 
"Mein Herr, Sie sind sehr freundlich. Vielen Dank, dass Sie uns alle 
mitnehmen."

Ehrlich gerührt sagte der Rechtsanwalt: "Es ist mir eine Freude. Ihnen wird 
es bei mir gefallen, das Gras steht fast dreißig Zentimeter hoch!"


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> Bald kommt der Sommer wieder



brachte *knabi* schon in *527* ... solang ist das noch nicht her ... 

aber da ich jetzt schon mal angefangen hab zu schreiben ... *überleg* ...







wer dem französischen nicht mächtig ist könnte sich darüber ein bild von der lage machen:



> Achtung!
> Dies ist keine Fehlermeldung
> Oh, gut


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2008)

*Bald kommt der Sommer wieder*

Hallo,

einfach mal die Erbtante zum Grillen am Pool einladen ..  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2008)

Ein 15-jähriger Junge fragt seinen Papa ob er am Abend auf einer Party
Alkohol trinken darf.

Sein Vater erlaubt es ihm, sagt aber er soll nicht zu weit gehen.

Am nächsten Tag als der Junge wach wird, hat er überall blaue Flecken und
wundert sich, da er sich an nichts mehr erinnern kann.

Er fragt seinen Papa: "Hast Du mich heute Nacht etwa noch verprügelt?"

Der Papa: "Sohn! Wenn Du morgens um halb vier Sturm klingelst, dann ist das
ok!

Wenn Du dann ins Badezimmer rennst und in die Badewanne speibst, ist das
auch ok!

Wenn Du mich als Zuhälter beschimpfst, ist das auch noch ok!

Wenn Du zu deiner Mutter Nutte sagst, na ja, dann lass ich das noch
durchgehen!

ABER wenn du dann noch ins Wohnzimmer gehst, auf den Teppich scheißt, in
diesen Haufen Salzstangen reinsteckst und zu mir sagst `HURCH ZUA OIDA, DER
IGEL WOHNT JETZT BEI UNS' das geht zu weit!!"


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2008)

http://selbst-schuld.3-a.net/?go=c45bf8a556b


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2008)

*Beim Metzger ...*

Hallo,

der ist jetzt ziemlich kurz :



> Kommt 'ne Frau zum Schlachter und verlangt ein Kilo Salami. Darauf der Schlachter: " In Scheiben oder im Stück? " Hebt die Frau ihren Rock und sagt: "Ist das hier 'ne Mö...e oder 'n CD-Wechsler!?"



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2008)

*Nochmal Metzger ...*

Kommt ein Mann zum Metzger und sagt: » Bitte 500 Gramm von der groben Dicken.« Meint der Metzger: »Tut mir leid, die ist heute in der Berufsschule.«


----------



## das_Chaos (24 Januar 2008)

hm weis nich ob ich die hier posten darf oder ob ich irgendwo dagegen verstoße, falls ja einfach löschen:

was macht man wenn die schwiegermutter auf einen zutaumelt?
aufhören zu lachen, nachladen und nochmal schießen

drei väter im krankenhaus. ein deutscher, ein farbiger und ein holländer! die schwester kommt raus und meint: ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte nachricht, sie sind alle glückliche väter eines sohnes nur die babys wurden vertauscht so dass eine genau zuordnung nicht mehr möglich ist.
sofort rennt der deutsche los, schnappt sich das farbige kind. sagt der farbige: meinen sie nicht, dass sie einen fehler gemacht haben??
darauf der deutsche: na und?? hauptsache nicht der holländer


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2008)

Ein Chinese kommt an eine Bar. Der Barkeeper ist ein Farbiger und fragt: "Was willst Du bitte?" Der Chinese: "Bitte ein Biel". Darauf der Barkeeper: "Das heißt BIER und nicht Biel. " Der Chinese nochmal: "Bitte ein Biel". Der Barkeeper sagt nachmal zum Chinesen: "Das heißt BIER und nicht Biel. Jetzt gehst du nochmal raus, kommst wieder rein und bestellst das richtig!" Der geduldige Chinese geht raus und kommt wieder rein und bringt sein Anliegen vor: "Bitte ein Biel". Da schlägt der Barkeeper einen Tausch vor: "So, jetzt stellst du dich hinter den Tresen, ich gehe raus, komme rein und dann zeige ich dir wie das richtig geht." Der Chinese stellt sich hinter die Theke, der Barkeeper geht raus, kommt wieder rein, und sagt: "Ein Bier bitte ". Darauf der Chinese: "Negel kliegen hiel kein Biel".


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

nun habe ich auch entlich mal was mit WINCC Flex zu tun.
Habe die Software auf C installieren wollen, war leider zu wenig platz. Nachdem ich WINCC flex auf D inst. wollte habe ich diese Meldung bekommen und danach doch auf C Platz gemacht. 

 
Robert


----------



## eYe (25 Januar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> http://selbst-schuld.3-a.net/?go=c45bf8a556b



http://eye.flowtec.net/indexxx.html


----------



## Markus (25 Januar 2008)

ihr habt ja recht, es ist nicht witzig - ich habe auch was tolleres erwartet als ich den link bekommen habe...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Januar 2008)

Ich wollt jetzt gerade NICHT ihr Bruder sein!
:sw9: :sw18: :sw4: :sw14: 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (29 Januar 2008)

*I-Pod*

Geniales Teil


----------



## argv_user (29 Januar 2008)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Geniales Teil


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Soll eine recht große Verbreitung haben und
obendrein im unbenutzten Zustand keinen Strom brauchen.
Echt genial.


----------



## Question_mark (30 Januar 2008)

*Feierabend .....*

Hallo,

noch einen zum Feierabend ....



> Eine Frau hat immer Besuch von ihrem Liebhaber, während ihr Mann bei der Arbeit ist.
> Eines Tages versteckt sich der neunjährige Sohn im Schrank um zu beobachten, was die beiden denn so machen...
> Auf einmal kommt der Ehemann überraschend nach Hause und die Frau versteckt auch ihren Liebhaber im Schrank:
> Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen..."
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marlob (30 Januar 2008)

> " Guten Abend, Fahrzeugkontrolle" (als hätte ich das nicht schon selbst bemerkt) ihren Führer- und Fahrzeugschein bitte .
> 
> Während die beiden Polizisten in Ihrem VW-Bus meine Personalien überprüften, entstand mit der Polizistin folgender Dialog:
> 
> ...


Füllzeichen


----------



## TobiasA (30 Januar 2008)

Mir wollten die Jungs erzählen, ich müsste meine 1,20m- CB-Funk Antenne RUNTERBINDEN, so dass sie einen eleganten Halbkreis beschreibt.

Ich hab' sie ungläubig angeguckt. Dachte erst, die wollen mich vera..., aber die meinten das mit vollem Ernst. Danach hab' ich 'ne Weile mit ihnen rumdisktutiert, verblieben sind wir dann so, dass sie sich bei mir noch einmal melden.

Ich habe nie wieder was von ihnen gehört.

Vollpfosten.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

*jesus bringt das licht*







 [Quelle]


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

kunibert??? ich brauch mal eben deine hilfe


----------



## TobiasA (30 Januar 2008)

1. Johannes
2. Harald Töpfer
3. Disskusion, wen, schrift (Diskussion, wenn, Schrift)
4. 20

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

TobiasA schrieb:


> 1. Johannes
> 2. Harald Töpfer
> 3. Disskusion, wen, schrift (Diskussion, wenn, Schrift)
> 4. 20
> ...





> *Der Test wurde nicht bestanden.*
> 
> Sollten Sie dennoch einen Zugang zu diesem Forum benötigen, so können Sie es über eine persönliche Anfrage an einen Administrator im Redekanal versuchen: http://nckanal.de.vu.



ja, nee is klar tobias


----------



## TobiasA (30 Januar 2008)

Wat?

Probier' mal "Johannes der Täufer"...


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Wat?
> 
> Probier' mal "Johannes der Täufer"...



zu spät, jetz hamse andere fragen...



> *1.* Wieviele Evangelien gibt es in der Bibel?



das weiß ich ... 4 ... oder?



> *2.* Welches verwerfliche Spiel, das zum Drogenkonsum anleitet, wurde von der Firma "Nintendo" entwickelt?







> *3.* Welche drei Wörter sind hier falsch geschrieben (unkorrigiert der Reihenfolge nach eintragen)?"_Die Unzucht ist oftmals der Grund Aller Schlechtheit. Wiedersagt den irdischen Gelüsten, so werdet ihr daß absolute Himmelreich erfahren. Der Teufel wird euch sonst suchen!_"



Aller; Wiedersagt; daß ???

die vierte is immer noch der dreisatz ...


----------



## TobiasA (30 Januar 2008)

Wer auch immer diese Seite erstellt hat- er war kein Christ oder hat das, was Christen ausmacht, nie verstanden...


----------



## TobiasA (30 Januar 2008)

Vier Evangelien, richtig.

Super Mario. Der nimmt Pilze.

Aller, Wiedersagt, daß

Der Spruch ist kein Bibelvers, da bin ich mir fast sicher.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Wer auch immer diese Seite erstellt hat- er war kein Christ oder hat das, was Christen ausmacht, nie verstanden...



na aber, das sind alles redliche christen die uns qm da empfohlen hat, guckst du *hier*


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Super Mario. Der nimmt Pilze.



aber weil er pilze konsumiert ... ach egal ... warum muß ich dass denn wissen :twisted:



TobiasA schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist kein Bibelvers, da bin ich mir fast sicher.



nee, die greifen das aus irgendwelchen beiträgen raus, wollen nämlich, dass ihr forum redlich und fehlerfrei bleibt


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

TobiasA schrieb:


> 2. Harald Töpfer



da lag der fehler ... man führe sich folgendes mal zu *gemüte*:



> *"Harry"*: v.tr. (a) Mil: (Truppen) *wiederholt                         angreifen*; (b) Fig: (j-n) verfolgen
> 
> *"Potter"*: (1), v.i. (a) to p. (about), (aimlessly)                         *herumtrödeln
> 
> Potter, Harry *- also kurz gesagt:* Trödelgreif *


:sm19:


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2008)

Und, hast du jetzt den Schwangerschaftstest ... äääh Bibeltest bestanden?


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Und, hast du jetzt den Schwangerschaftstest ... äääh Bibeltest bestanden?



bin nun redlicher nutzer und werd den laden mal aufmischen :twisted:

erklärtes ziel: mindestens drei tage durchhalten ohne verbannt zu werden :???:


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2008)

Wenn die nicht alle pennen, geb ich dir keine Stunde! 

Zu Harry Potter hätte ich auch noch einen Vorschlag:
Quälender Töper

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...ctHdr=on&spellToler=on&search=harry&relink=on
http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...tHdr=on&spellToler=on&search=potter&relink=on


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht alle pennen, geb ich dir keine Stunde!



kann gut sein 

boah...freaks...werd sie dann mal mit dem *hier* konfrontieren


----------



## Markus (31 Januar 2008)

ich finde den hier so klasse:

http://einklich.net/person/moral.htm


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2008)

wo wir grad dabei sind ... selten so gelacht:

http://netzwacht.ws

da kann man z.B. auch das SPS-Plauderbrett zensieren lassen ... 

interessant sind auch die themen, man, man, man, soviel gequirlte ... und wenn ihr schon mal da vorbeischaut, vergesst nicht den intelligenz-test zu machen - bahnbrechend - nur fünf fragen ...

:s18:


----------



## zotos (31 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kunibert??? ich brauch mal eben deine hilfe



Gern doch:

1: *Johannes
*2: *Trödelgreif
*3:* Disskusion, wen, schrift
*4:* 20
* 
Ja die Netzwacht ist auch super, ich unterhalte mich gerne mit dem Plauderbot ;o)


----------



## TobiasA (31 Januar 2008)

Wieso Trödelgreif?


----------



## TobiasA (31 Januar 2008)

Oh. Schon gefunden.

Gestern hat der Link bei mir nicht funktioniert. Sonst hätte ich mich auch mal angemeldet.

Freaks. Da schämt man sich ja fast, wenn man jeden Sonntag in die Kirche geht...


Edit: Man kann sich irgendwie gar nicht mehr registrieren im Moment... Hast du mit der dunklen Seite der Macht den Server lahmgelegt?


----------



## marlob (31 Januar 2008)

*Betriebsfeier*

An alle Kollegen 

Als ich heute früh ins Büro kam, konnte ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass gar manche/r eine gewisse Abneigung gegen mich zu hegen scheint. 

Nachdem einige mich mit dem Titel "Drecksau" belegt haben, reifte der Verdacht in mir, dass man mir die kleinen Ausrutscher während der Betriebsfeier am letzten Freitag noch immer übel nimmt. Dann rief auch noch der Chef vom Krankenhaus aus an, um mich zur Schnecke zu machen. 

Ich möchte daher diese Gelegenheit nutzen, um mich bei allen zu entschuldigen. Vor allem, da alle, mit denen ich Versuche zu sprechen, einen Anfall von Taubstummheit bekommen. 

Also, fangen wir gleich mal mit dem Chef an: Es tut mir wirklich leid, mit welchen Namen ich Sie im Laufe der Feierlichkeiten tituliert habe. Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass Ihr Vater kein Volldepp und Ihre Mutter keine Straßenhure war. Ihre Frau ist sehr nett und die Geschichte, dass Sie sie für 50 Cent in Thailand aus dem Puff ausgelöst haben, ist natürlich auch frei erfunden. Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass Ihre Kinder nicht von Ihnen sind. Ich hoffe die operative Entfernung der Sektflasche aus Ihrem Allerwertesten verlief schmerzfrei. 

Liebste Agnes! Entschuldige bitte tausendmal, aber ich habe wirklich geglaubt, das Geländer hält die paar Stöße locker aus. Vor allem wo wir beide doch gerade so viel Spaß hatten. Kann ja nicht jeder wissen, dass die in dieser Firma sogar bei den baulichen Maßnahmen sparen. Trotzdem war es schon geil, als wir auf die untere Treppenebene gestürzt sind. Ich glaube so gewaltig bin ich noch nie gekommen. Du aber auch nicht, Deinem Schreien nach zu urteilen. Das waren nicht nur Schmerzen, oder? Mach dir keine Sorgen, so ein paar gebrochene Wirbel kriegen die schon wieder hin. Und Deine Beine spürst du sicher auch bald wieder. 

Mensch Gerti, altes Haus. Das war doch nur ein Scherz, dass ich den Feuerwehrleuten gesagt habe, du hättest den Feueralarm betätigt. Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass die ihren Schlauch auf dich halten und dich voll abspritzen. Die haben aber auch einen Druck auf diesen Dingern und kalt ist das Wasser bestimmt auch. 

Hallo Stefan, hallo Claudia. Ich wollte euch nur ein wenig erschrecken, als ich die Tür zur Putzkammer aufriss. Stefan, dass du dir gleich zwei Vorderzähne raushaust, weil du mit der heruntergelassenen Hose hingefallen bist, dafür kann ich wirklich nichts. Wenn es dir wieder besser geht, laden wir dich und Deine Frau mal wieder zum Abendessen ein. Okay? Von Claudia rede ich natürlich kein Wort! 

Julia, die einzige Entschuldigung, dass ich dir die Klamotten ausgezogen und versteckt habe, während du Deinen Rausch im Krankenzimmer ausgeschlafen hast, ist, dass ich sturzbesoffen war. Ich weiß auch wirklich nicht mehr, wo ich Deine Sachen hin getan habe. Ehrenwort! Dass Dein Mann jetzt die Scheidung will, weil du im Blaumann vom Hausmeister nach Hause kamst, tut mir wirklich leid. 

Und ich entschuldige mich bei natürlich allen, dass ich in die Bowle gepinkelt habe und es erst erzählte, als auch das letzte Glas leer war. 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir alle verzeihen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns bald wieder mit gegenseitigem Respekt begegnen können. 

Euer Azubi 

PS: Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf unser Sommerfest!


----------



## Sockenralf (31 Januar 2008)

@ Vierlagig:

Und,

schon exkommuniziert? :twisted: 


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> @ Vierlagig:
> Und, schon exkommuniziert? :twisted:



joah :twisted: ... ging alles recht fix ... ganz schön intolerant die brüder und schwestern  ... nun bin ich ein verbannter taugenichts, naja, was solls ...


----------



## Sockenralf (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

was hast du denn schlimmes angestellt? :twisted: 


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2008)

hab ihnen von den unredlichen dingen erzählt, die ich gelesen habe und gefragt wie man sich dagegen schützen kann, da meine feuerwand sich nicht dagegen wehren konnte 

der betreiber der seite erzählte mir, dass er bis zu meiner verbannung, danach haben sie auch meine beiträge gelöscht, sehr viel traffic aus dem neuen christentum anschnur auf seiner seite verzeichnet hat und die sich sehr ausführlich umgesehen haben ... wenigsten konnt ich interesse wecken :twisted:


----------



## MSB (31 Januar 2008)

Die beste Funktion auf Netzwacht.ws
Wie kann das SPS-Forum redlicher werden :



Sollte die Komprimierung des Bildes zu hoch sein, einfach auf Netzwacht unter Brauser unsere geliebt URL eingeben!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (31 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja die Netzwacht ist auch super, ich unterhalte mich gerne mit dem Plauderbot ;o)



das ist kein fake:



> *Du:* Guten Tag  *Plauderbot:* Schoenen guten Tag!  *Du:* Danke  *Plauderbot:* Kein Thema.  *Du:* Plaudern?  *Plauderbot:* Plaudern tue ich wirklich gern. Worueber wuerdest du gern plaudern?  *Du:* Was du möchtest!  *Plauderbot:* Woher soll ich das wissen?
> *Du:* Du bist der Plauderbot! *Plauderbot:* Plauderbot  ist total bescheuert


----------



## Ralle (31 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist kein fake:



Wieso, das ist Elisa!


----------



## zotos (31 Januar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wieso, das ist Elisa!



bzw. Eliza


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2008)

> Geht der Jäger bei regen einen Waldweg entlang
> Schlägt ein Blitz 100 Meter vor ihm ein
> Jäger : Naa
> Geht der Jäger weiter , und es schlägt ein Blitz 50 Meter vor ihm ein
> ...



ja eben ... geht doch


----------



## marlob (1 Februar 2008)

mit Blitz kenne ich auch noch einen


> Ein Priester und eine Nonne spielen Tischtennis. Der Priester ist etwas aus der Übung, und schon bald erwischt er den Ball nicht und schimpft: "Scheiße, daneben!" Die Nonne ermahnt den Popen, weil der liebe Gott das Schimpfen ja so gar nicht mag.
> 
> Nach einer Weile jedoch entfährt es dem Popen nach einem mißlungenen Schmetterball wiederum "Scheiße, daneben!" Nun wird die Nonne aber sehr streng und verbittet sich diese gottlose Schimpferei.
> 
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2008)

Mustafas Frau bringt den Müll herunter.
Sie wirft den Müll in die Mülltonne und dabei rutscht Ihr 
versehentlich der Hausschlüssel aus der Hand.
Sie bückt sich in die Mülltonne tief hinein um Ihren 
Schlüssel zu suchen. 
Ein Jugoslawe sieht dies, geht zur Alten, schiebt ihren 
langen Rock hoch und nimmt sie von hinten.
Als Mustafa das sieht, macht er das Fenster auf und ruft herunter: 
"Ey, was tust Du ficken meine Frau!?!?"
Der Jugoslawe lässt sich nicht stören, schaut hoch und
ruft zurück:
"Was schmeisst du weg? Is noch gut!"


----------



## marlob (1 Februar 2008)

Einer noch bevor ich weg muss


> Eine ältere Dame klagt einem Priester ihr Leid. "Vater, ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe zwei Papageienweibchen, und das einzige, was sie den ganzen Tag sagen, ist: Hallo, wir sind Huren. Möchtet ihr Spaß haben?"
> 
> "Wie furchtbar!" sagt der Priester, "aber ich kenne eine Lösung für Ihr Problem. Ich habe zwei Papageienmännchen, die den ganzen Tag über beten. Bringen Sie Ihre Papageienweibchen zu mir, dann lernen sie vernünftige Sätze."
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2008)

Jesus geht zum ersten Mal in den Puff. Die schöne Maria bedient 
ihn. Plötzlich kommt Maria hysterisch schreiend und völlig verstört 
aus dem Zimmer gerannt. Die Puffmutter zu Jesus: "Mein Gott, was 
hast Du mit ihr gemacht???" Jesus: "Nichts schlimmes. Sie hat mir ihre 
Wunde gezeigt und ich habe sie geheilt"


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> bzw. Eliza



Nein, nicht die, die Andere  !


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2008)

Wenns ginge, könnte ich mich jedesmal totlachen:

http://www.tusprien-tt.de/Funpage/audio/VIDEOREKORDER.MP3


----------



## Markus (4 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenns ginge, könnte ich mich jedesmal totlachen:
> 
> http://www.tusprien-tt.de/Funpage/audio/VIDEOREKORDER.MP3


 
suche bei google nach "fluchomat" --> meiner meinung nach das wichtigste IBN tool der welt! wesentlich besser ans andre tools...

http://www.flaboratorium.de/experimente/1/

(wie gesat bei google auch als ddl zu finden


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> suche bei google nach "fluchomat" --> meiner meinung nach das wichtigste IBN tool der welt! wesentlich besser ans andre tools...
> 
> http://www.flaboratorium.de/experimente/1/
> 
> (wie gesat bei google auch als ddl zu finden



Yep, die Exe läuft so unter WINE auf LINUX !


----------



## vierlagig (5 Februar 2008)

guckst du www.google.de wa?

gibst du ein: find chuck norris

und klickst du auf "gut glück"

... ich hau mich weg


----------



## nade (5 Februar 2008)

Nonnen..... kein sinn für Humor.


----------



## zotos (6 Februar 2008)

Motivation


----------



## nade (10 Februar 2008)

Der Spruch erinnert mich an: Wer nicht mit der ZEIT geht, GEHT mit der Zeit.


----------



## Markus (11 Februar 2008)

Ahmed The Terrorist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouDRDzqTu0M


----------



## Medical (12 Februar 2008)

Das kommt dabei raus wenn man seine Website von Profis (Babelfish) übersetzen lässt:
http://www.cosberg.com/site/td/home.htm


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Februar 2008)

Ein Mann geht aufs Volksfest und kippt einige Bier
Danach geht er zur Schiessbude, bezahlt einen Schuss, trifft und erhält als Preis eine kleine Schildkröte.
Einige Bier später kommt er wieder. Schiesst, trifft, und erhält als Preis eine Schildkröte.
Einige Bier später ist er wieder da. Schiesst, trifft. Der Budenbesitzer will ihm wieder eine Schildkröte geben, worauf der Mann:
„Bitte nicht schon wieder so eine alte Fischsemmel.“


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Februar 2008)

Gestern Abend haben meine Frau und
ich am Tisch sitzend über das ein oder
andere diskutiert und dann kamen wir
auf Sterbehilfe zu sprechen.
Zu diesem sensiblen Thema über die
Wahl zwischen Leben und Tod, habe ich
ihr gesagt:
"Wenn’s mal soweit kommen sollte -
Lass mich nicht in einem solchen Zustand!
So will ich nicht leben - Nur von
Maschinen abhängig und von Flüssigkeiten
aus einer Flasche genährt. Wenn
ich in diesem Zustand bin, dann schalte
bitte die Maschinen ab, die mich am Leben
erhalten."​ 
Da ist sie aufgestanden, hat den Fernseher
und den Rechner ausgemacht
und mein Bier weggeschüttet.
Die blöde Kuh!   ​


----------



## zotos (14 Februar 2008)

Ich lese gerade in den Nachrichten: Obama übernimmt Führung vor Clinton.

Das kann doch nichts werden die Amis werden doch den einen Buchstaben unterschied zu Osama nicht kapieren.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Februar 2008)

Der Unterschied zwischen Mut, Coolness und absolut richtig coolen Männern:Mut:Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim kommen, Deine Frau steht da und wartetauf Dich mit einem Besen in der Hand und Du fragst: "Bist Du amSaubermachen oder fliegst Du noch irgendwo hin?"Coolness:Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim kommen, Du duftest nach Parfum und hastLippenstift am Hemd. Du haust Deiner Frau eine auf den Arsch und sagst: "Dubist die Nächste...!"Richtig cool:Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim kommen, deine Frau liegt im Bett, dusiehst aber sie ist noch wach. Du nimmst einen Stuhl und setzt dich vor IhrBett. Auf die Frage: "Was machst du da?" antwortest du: "Wenn das Theater[FONT=&quot]gleich los geht, will ich in der ersten Reihe sitzen !!![/FONT]


----------



## Approx (15 Februar 2008)

*Mein schöner Keller...*

Moin Jungens!
Vor einiger Zeit wurde hier im Forum darüber diskutiert, was ein Programmierer so verdient.
Ich zeig euch jetzt mal meinen Keller!!!  

Gruß Approx


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Februar 2008)

Da hat es ja noch genügend Platz übrig. Ging da die Luft (die Scheinchen) aus?


----------



## blasterbock (15 Februar 2008)

Ich fahre zum Zahltag mit der Schubkarre in die Firma, um mein Gehalt nach Hause zu karren.
Nur so schön aufgesetzt hab ich meine Vorräte nicht, ich kipp das immer aus der Schubkarre durch eine Luke in den Keller.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Februar 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Moin Jungens!
> Vor einiger Zeit wurde hier im Forum darüber diskutiert, was ein Programmierer so verdient.
> Ich zeig euch jetzt mal meinen Keller!!!





blasterbock schrieb:


> Ich fahre zum Zahltag mit der Schubkarre in die Firma, um mein Gehalt nach Hause zu karren.
> Nur so schön aufgesetzt hab ich meine Vorräte nicht, ich kipp das immer aus der Schubkarre durch eine Luke in den Keller.



Geht es hier um denn nominalen Wert oder doch um den Heizwert?


----------



## blasterbock (15 Februar 2008)

Ich hatte schon mal überlegt, mir einen Roboter zum Sortieren zu programmieren. Aber das sprengte dann doch deutlich den Rahmen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Februar 2008)

Ich suche eine Deutsche Übersetzung für:

I war my gostop over meadows


----------



## Medical (15 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Deutsche Übersetzung für:
> 
> I war my gostop over meadows


Ich Krieg mein gehhalt über Wiesen


----------



## crash (15 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich suche eine Deutsche Übersetzung für:
> 
> I war my gostop over meadows



Ich Krieg mein Stillstand über Wiesen


----------



## vierlagig (15 Februar 2008)

"this is the worst sex cam ever"


----------



## marlob (15 Februar 2008)

Die Lehrerin an einer Schule will mit ihren Schülern ein Experiment durchführen. Sie sagt ihren Schülern: So liebe Kinder, ich habe hier ein paar Glasschälchen mitgebracht, um unseren Versuch durchzuführen, damit ihr gesundheitsbewusst lebt.
In die erste Glasschale füllen wir Leitungswasser und legen einen Wurm rein.
In die zweite Glasschale machen wir Nikotin und legen auch einen Wurm rein.
In die dritte Glasschale schütten wir Alkohol und legen ebenfalls einen Wurm rein und zu guter letzt machen wir in die vierte Glasschale Sperma und legen auch dort einen Wurm rein. 
In der Stunde nächste Woche schauen wir nach, wie es den Würmern geht. 
Eine Woche vergeht und die Lehrerin holt die Glasschälchen wieder aus dem Geräteraum. Alle Schüler schauen gespannt zu und warten auf das Ergebnis.
Die Lehrerin sagt: So liebe Kinder, wie Ihr seht ist der Wurm im Nikotin tot, der im Alkohol tot, der im Sperma tot und der im Leitungswasser "quietschlebendig".
Und, was lernen wir daraus? Klein Fritzchen aus der letzten Reihe meldet sich.
Frau Lehrerin, das ist doch wohl ganz klar: Wer raucht, säuft und vögelt hat keine Würmer!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Februar 2008)

*Ein "verschlüsselter" Brief:*

"Seit Tagen hast Du mich nicht mehr ge-
sehen und deinen Besuch immer aufge-
schoben. Du ahnst ja nicht, wie meine feige
Eifersucht mich quaelt und mich jeder Nerv
juckt, wenn ich an deinen grossen und langen
Brief an die Freundin mit dem blonden Ross-
Schwanz denke. Am liebsten liesse ich mich tot-
fahren. Aber ich kann meine Haare auch so wie sie
buersten, wenn du magst! Weisst Du noch
wie wir letzte Woche zusammen waren und
wie wir im Walde sassen und Du meine scharfe Fo-
tographie betrachtet und die dann an dein Her-
ze genommen und liebkost hast? Wie Du meine Beine
bewundert und wie du liebevoll meine Arme
auseinanderlegtest um mich mit aller Kraft zu
umarmen? Niemand beobachtete uns ausser den
Voegeln! Als dann nach heisser Glut der Samen
unserer Liebe aufging und der Treueschwur
aus Dir herausbrach und eindrang in meine
Ohren, da war es klar wie ich mich ent-
scheide. Das war der schoenste Tag meines Lebens."

Um dem ganzen einen Sinn zu geben, lese man nur jede 
zweite Zeile...


----------



## TommyG (16 Februar 2008)

Eben in einem Waffenforum gefunden:

				Die folgende Liste stammt von einer Mutter aus Austin, Texas, in den USA, 
 die anonym bleiben möchte. 


 WAS ICH VON MEINEN KINDERN GELERNT HABE (GANZ EHRLICH!) 


* 1.* Ein großes Wasserbett enthält ausreichend Wasser, um ein Haus von 180 
 Quadratmetern 10 cm hoch unter  
 Wasser zu setzen. 

* 2.* Wenn man Haarspray auf Staubbällchen sprüht und mit Inline-Skatern 
 darüber fährt, können sich die Staubbällchen entzünden. 

* 3.* Die Stimme eines Dreijährigen ist lauter als 200 Erwachsene in einem 
 vollen Restaurant. 

* 4.* Wenn man eine Hundeleine an einem Deckenventilator befestigt, ist der 
 Motor nicht stark genug, um einen 20 Kilogramm schweren Jungen, der 
 Batman-Unterwäsche und ein Superman-Cape trägt, rundherum zu befördern. Die 
 Motorkraft reicht dagegen aus, wenn ein Farbeimer am Ventilator hängt, die 
 Farbe auf allen vier Wänden eines 6 x 6 Meter großen Zimmers zu verteilen. 

* 5.* Man sollte keine Baseball-Bälle hochwerfen, wenn der Deckenventilator 
 eingeschaltet ist. Soll der Deckenventilator als Schläger verwendet werden, 
 muß man den Ball einige Male hochwerfen, bevor er getroffen wird. Ein 
 Deckenventilator kann einen Baseball-Ball sehr weit schlagen. 

* 6.* Fensterscheiben (selbst Doppelverglasung) halten einen von einem 
 Deckenventilator geschlagenen Baseball-Ball nicht auf. 

* 7.* Wenn Sie die Klospülung hören, gefolgt von "Oh weia", ist es schon zu 
 spät. 

* 8.* Eine Mixtur aus Bremsflüssigkeit und Domestos erzeugt Rauch, viel Rauch. 
* 
 9.* Ein Sechsjähriger kann mit einem Feuerstein eine Flamme erzeugen, auch 
 wenn ein 36jähriger Mann sagt, daß das nur im Film möglich ist. Und mit 
 einer Lupe kann man selbst an verhangenen Tagen Feuer machen. 

* 10.* Einige Legosteine können das Verdauungssystem eines Vierjährigen 
 passieren. 

* 11.* Knetmasse und die Mikrowelle sollten niemals im gleichen Satz erwähnt 
 werden. 

* 12.* Kraftkleber hält ewig. 
* 
 13.* Egal, wie viel Götterspeise man in den Swimming Pool tut, es ist nicht 
 möglich, über das Wasser zu gehen. 

* 14.* Poolfilter mögen keine Götterspeise. 

* 15.* Videorecorder spucken keine Sandwiches aus, auch wenn das in manchen 
 Werbespots im Fernsehen gezeigt wird. 
* 
 16.* Müllbeutel sind keine guten Fallschirme. 

* 17.* Murmeln im Tank machen beim Fahren eine Menge Lärm. 

* 18.* Sie möchten lieber nicht wissen, was das für ein Gestank ist. 

* 19.* Schauen Sie immer in den Ofen, bevor Sie ihn anstellen. 
 Plastikspielzeuge vertragen den Ofen nicht. 

* 20.* Die Feuerwehr in Austin, Texas, ist innerhalb von 5 Minuten da. 

* 21.* Regenwürmern wird vom Schleudergang der Waschmaschine nicht schwindelig. 

* 22.* Katzen dagegen wird sehr wohl schwindelig. 

* 22.* Wenn Katzen schwindelig ist, erbrechen sie das Doppelte ihres 
 Körpergewichts.


Ergänzung:

* 23.* Wäscheleine, quer über die Straße gespannt, macht ganz viel Spaß, aber Kleingärtner verstehen keinen Spaß, erst recht nicht, wenn sie mi'm Fahrrad mit vollgepackten Obstkörben angefahren kommen 

* 24.* Wäscheleinen halten dem Beschuss mit Luftgewehren nicht stand, erst recht nicht, wenn frisch gewaschene Wäsche dran hängt 

* 25.* Wenn man nach 1 Flasche Pfefferminzlikör vom 10m Turm reiert, plätschert es ganz schön im Wasser des Schwimmbades, nur die Mädels finden es nicht so toll, wenn sie auch was davon abbekommen 

* 26.* Es ist irre lustig, mit dem Fahrrad über eine Motocrossstrecke zu heizen. Blöd nur, wenn das Fahrrad ein Klapprad ist und die Schraube des Klappscharniers in dem Augenblick auf geht, wenn man gerade über den Sprunghügel fliegt 

* 27.* Zucker- und Salzschütte miteinander zu vertauschen ist an sich eine witzige Idee. Aber der Pudding wird mit Salz nicht wirklich fest und schmecken tut er auch nicht 

* 28.* Wenn man Spülmittel in den Springbrunnen kippt, schäumt es kräftig, fast so doll wie der Hausmeister, der für die Betreuung des Springbrunnens zuständig ist. Aber dafür kann der Hausmeister auch lauter schimpfen als der Springbrunnen und Abdrücke im Gesicht machen

*29.* Glastüren sind eine tolle Sache und optisch nett anzusehen, aber halten dem Druck durchs Haus tobender Kinder nur sehr begrenzt stand

*30. *Ein Hammer, senkrecht auf die Richtplatte gestellt und unter der Finne, nicht sichtbar, mit selbiger verpunktet, kann sehr schmerzhaft sein, wenn man den Hammer im Vorbeihasten schwungvoll mitzunehmen versucht



In diesem Sinne...


----------



## himbeergeist (16 Februar 2008)

was für Rambo-Fans :-D 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qhZCZU-0wDs&NR=1


----------



## Question_mark (16 Februar 2008)

*Emanzenkongress*

Hallo,

und dann noch den hier zum Wochenende :



> Bei einem Emanzen-Kongress in Österreich aufgeschnappt :
> Frauen verraten Tricks, wie sie ihre Männer erziehen...
> 
> 1. Brigitte aus Österreich:
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (16 Februar 2008)

*Na gut, dann noch einen ...*

Hallo,



> Ein Mann kommt ziemlich spät von der Arbeit nach Hause, als ihm plötzlich einfällt, dass seine Tochter Geburtstag hat. Also stürmt er schnell noch in ein Spielzeuggeschäft, schaut sich kurz um und sagt zur Verkäuferin: "Ich hätte gerne eine Barbie-Puppe."
> 
> Die Verkäuferin fragt, welche es denn sein soll: "Wir haben:
> 1) 'Barbie geht einkaufen' für 19,95 €,
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (17 Februar 2008)

*Die w-akten ...*

Hallo,

ich schreibe das jetzt mal in 'Fun zum Feierabend', weil mein Link zwar nicht unbedingt auf eine Witz- oder Humorseite führt, aber ich finde, der Willi klärt und beantwortet viele Fragen oder Irrtümer des alltäglichen Lebens auf recht humorvolle und lustige Art.
Willi, dessen Homepage ich schon seit Urzeiten gerne besuche, ist Werbedesigner und Grafiker in Darmstadt (das ist sowas wie eine Steigerung von Bielefeld  ) und findet dennoch immer wieder Zeit, seine Homepage informativ, aber trotzdem mit einer gesunden Portion Humor zu gestalten. 
Hier könnt ihr Eure Wissenslücken schließen und dabei noch etwas grinsen..
Einfach toll gemacht, Willi  

Und hier der Link dazu :

http://www.w-akten.de/


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (17 Februar 2008)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> was für Rambo-Fans :-D
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qhZCZU-0wDs&NR=1



Boa, wie geil is das denn, die Synchronsprecher kommen doch sicher aus Halle/Saale  !


----------



## himbeergeist (17 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Boa, wie geil is das denn, die Synchronsprecher kommen doch sicher aus Halle/Saale  !


 
Fast richtig, Eisleben ist es. Hast Du schon mal was von Elsterglanz gehört? Die heben das verbockt 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wO_J0RJP-cI


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Februar 2008)

Hallo

Solltet Ihr auch für PCs zuständig sein, könntet Ihr für Euere User zukünftig den Fragebogen benutzen.

An alle weiblichen Leser "Sorry, ist nur Spass"


----------



## Eddy001 (19 Februar 2008)

Stehen drei Schlosser vor der Himmelstür: Ein Pole, ein Italiener und ein Deutscher. Kommt Petrus raus: "Hey, Jungs, ich würde mir ganz gerne ein neues Portal machen lassen. Könnt Ihr mir ein paar angebote machen?" -
"Naja", sagt der Pole und schaut sich das grosse Tor an, "mit 600 DM bist Du dabei!" 
Petrus: "600 DM? Wie kommst Du auf DEN Preis?" 
Der Pole: "Tja, ganz einfach: 200 für mich, 200 für die Steuer und 200 für's Material". 
Der Italiener: "Also, ich würd's für 900 DM machen" 
Petrus: "900? Wie kommst Du denn darauf?" -
"Naja, also, 300 für mich, 300 für die Steuer und 300 Material..."
Schliesslich der Deutsche: "Tja, Petrus, 3000 und ich mache es..."
Petrus: "3000??? Wie willst Du denn DEN hohen Preis rechtfertigen?"
Der Deutsche: "Pssst, Petrus, komm mal her..." 
Petrus tritt heran, der Deutsche flüstert: "Mann, ist doch ganz einfach: 1000 für mich, 1000 für Dich, 400 für den Italiener, dass er die Klappe hält und 600 für den Polen, dass er's macht!"


----------



## Treser-Olt (19 Februar 2008)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit springt einem Programmierer ein Frosch entgegen. "Ich bin eine verzauberte Prinzessin, küss mich." Der Frosch wird in die Jackentasche gesteckt. In der Mittagspause quakt es wieder. "Bitte, bitte, küss mich, ich bin eine verzauberte Prinzessin." Keine Reaktion. Als er abends in der Kneipe den Frosch vorführt, wird der Programmierer gefragt, warum er den bettelnden Frosch nicht erhört. Antwort: "Für eine Freundin habe ich keine Zeit, aber einen sprechenden Frosch finde ich cool..."


----------



## Treser-Olt (19 Februar 2008)

Der kleine Sohn fragt den Vater, was Politik sei. Der Vater meint: "Nehmen wir zum Beispiel unsere Familie. Ich bringe das Geld nach Hause, also nennen wir mich Kapitalismus. Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also nennen wir sie die Regierung. Wir beide kümmern uns fast ausschließlich um dein Wohl, also bist du das Volk. Unser Dienstmädchen ist die Arbeiterklasse und dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windeln liegt, ist die Zukunft. Hast du das verstanden?" 
Der Sohn ist erst einmal zufrieden. In der Nacht erwacht er, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die Windeln gemacht hat und schreit. 
Er steht auf und klopft am elterlichen Schlafzimmer, doch seine Mutter liegt im Tiefschlaf und lässt sich nicht wecken. Also geht er zum Dienstmädchen und findet seinen Vater bei ihr im Bett. Doch auch auf sein mehrmaliges Klopfen hin lassen die Beiden sich nicht stören. So geht er wieder in sein Bett und schläft weiter. 
Am Morgen fragt ihn sein Vater, ob er nun wisse, was Politik sei. 
Der Sohn antwortet: "Ja, jetzt weiß ich es: Der Kapitalismus missbraucht die Arbeiterklasse, während die Regierung schläft. Das Volk wird total ignoriert und die Zukunft ist voll Scheiße!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Februar 2008)

Vogelgrippe war diesen Winter nicht so das Thema. Es gibt aber trotzdem Leute die sich Sorgen um eine evtl. Stallpflicht machen.


----------



## Approx (20 Februar 2008)

Typ kommt zum Psychiater:
T: Ich bin wahnsinnig geworden!
P: Wie ist denn das passiert?
T: Naja, ich war halt mit meiner Geliebten am rummachen bei Ihr zuhause als der Ehemann nach Hause kam - Berufsboxer. Ich dachte mir: " Im Kleiderschrank sieht er sofort nach, unterm Bett auch" - also bin ich aus dem Fenster geklettert und habe mich ans Fensterbrett gehängt. Naja... Er hat mich leider doch gefunden. Macht das Fenster etwas auf und knallt es voll wieder runter auf meine Finger...
P: Oh, daß kann ich verstehen, daß man da wahnsinnig wird vor Schmerzen.
T: Nene, da noch nicht... aber dann ist er weggegangen und hat ne Kiste Nägel und nen Hammer geholt... Und hat mir jeden Finger einzeln auf dem Fensterbrett festgenagelt!
P: Oh man, grausam, diese Schmerzen! Da muß man ja wahnsinnig werden!
T: Ne, da auch noch nicht... aber dann hat er eine Zange genommen und mir langsam alle Fingernägel ausgerissen... um danach ein heißes Bügeleisen auf die Wunden zu drücken!!
P: Au, jetzt verstehe ich das, da ....
T: Neinnein, da *IMMER NOCH NICHT!* Aber als ich dann nach unten gesehen habe und feststellen mußte, daß ich nur 30cm über dem Boden hänge... *DA* bin ich wahnsinnig geworden!! 
...

Zwei Nonnen auf dem Weg zur Himmelstür. Plötzlich treffen sie einen Mann, der hinter einem Baum hervorkommt und sie anspricht: "Guten Tag meine Damen, ich bin Herr Aldi und würde gerne in den Himmel kommen. Petrus läßt mich aber nicht, weil er sagt, daß ich so viele Menschen betrogen habe..."
Da denken sich die Nonnen, dem Herrn Aldi müssen sie schon helfen, der hat ja immer so billige Kerzen gehabt und so...
Naja, sagt die eine, schlüpf doch hier unter meinen Rock bis Du drin bist.
Gesagt getan, Aldi schlüpft unter den Rock der einen Nonne. Als sie dann im Himmel sind sagt die eine zur anderen
"Du - ich glaub, das war nicht Herr Aldi, sondern Herr Schlecker..."


----------



## Question_mark (22 Februar 2008)

*Noch einen für Euch ...*

Hallo,



> In der Sauna sitzt eine richtig dicke Frau.
> 
> Kommt ein Mann herein und sagt: "Mann, sie haben aber einen fetten Hintern!" Die Frau knallt ihm eine.
> 
> ...



Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## Semo (22 Februar 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]30. Dezember, müde und abgespannt von der Arbeit fuhr ich in die Wohnung meiner Freundin. Dort war es aufgeräumt, im Kühlschrank war etwas zu essen. Nachdem ich mir den Magen vollgeschlagen hatte, machte ich es mir auf dem Sofa bequem.

In diesem Moment klingelt es an der Wohnungstür. Ich gehe zur Tür und blicke durch den Spion. Dort stand ein etwa 40 Jahre alter, gut gekleideter Mann.

Kaum hatte ich die Tür geöffnet, fing der gute Mann auch schon an: GEZ-Scherge: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Lars Lästig, ich bin ihr Rundfunkgebührenbeaufftragter... blabla.... blabla..."

GEZ? Wirklich ein GEZ-Scherge? Oh je...

GEZ-Scherge: "......blabla........ sind sie Frau Anja K.?"

Hat der mich wirklich gerade gefragt ob ich Frau Anja K. (meine Freundin) bin? (Ich sehe nun wirklich nicht wie eine Frau aus, zudem trug ich einen deutlich sichtbaren drei-Tagesbart)

Das verschlug selbst mir die Sprache. Stille machte sich im Hausflur breit. Plötzlich traf mich der Hammer der Erkenntnis: Es gibt ein Leben nach dem Gehirntod, der Beweis steht vor dir. Pack den Typen ein und der nächste Nobelpreis ist dir sicher. Ich entschied mich dagegen, denn der gute Mann war sicher nicht stubenrein und ich antwortete ihm stattdessen, dass ich Gina W. sei, die uneheliche Tochter von Frau K.

GEZ-Scherge: "Na gut, lassen wir das. Sie wissen sicher.......blabla........verpflichtet ..........blabla........anzumelden......"

Ich unterbrach den Redefluss des GEZ-Schergen nur ungern, aber ich teilte ihm mit, dass ich mal auf die Toilette müsste, versprach ihm aber, dass ich gleich wieder da bin und schloss die Tür hinter mir. Nach fünf Minuten gab es die ersten zarten Klingelversuche.

Nach weiteren drei Minuten klingelte er Sturm und ich öffnete wieder die Tür.

GEZ-Scherge: "Was haben sie denn solange gemacht?"

Wahrheitsgemäß antwortete ich ihm, dass ich ein lauwarmes Bier getrunken habe. Außerdem mussten mal wieder meine Fußnägel geschnitten werden.

GEZ-Scherge: "So eine Frechheit, so was habe ich ja noch nie erlebt...."

Ich musste dem guten Mann leider Recht geben und versprach meine Freundin noch heute Abend darauf anzusprechen, warum sie das Bier nicht in den Kühlschrank gestellt hatte. Wirklich eine Frechheit.
Nun lief dieser geistige Tiefflieger rot an und rastete aus.

GEZ-Scherge: "Wenn sie noch weiter so ein Kasperltheater veranstalten, kann ich auch andere Seiten aufziehen. Ein Anruf von mir und die Polizei durchsucht ihre Wohnung......blabla....... das wird sehr teuer für sie......blabla".

Logisch, mit Bundesgrenzschutz und Sondereinsatzkommando.

Sichtbar eingeschüchtert versprach ich nun, effektiv mitzuarbeiten und mein Kasperltheater bleiben zu lassen.

GEZ-Scherge: "Besitzen sie einen Fernseher oder ein Radio?"

Freundlich gab ich dem Mann Auskunft. "Ja klar, ich besitze 2 Fernseher, 3 Radios, noch ein Radio in meinem Büro und zwei in meinen Autos."

GEZ-Scherge: "Haben sie diese angemeldet?"
Ich: "Nein, bisher leider nicht."
GEZ-Scherge: "Wie lange besitzen sie diese Geräte schon?"
Ich: "Ca. 10-12 Jahre."

Uiiiii, jetzt war er am Sabbern, als er seine Provision in Gedanken überschlug. Nun ja, um es kurz zu machen, er hielt mir nach ein bis zwei Minuten zwei Zettel zur Unterschrift unter die Nase. Eine Anmeldung der GEZ und einen Schrieb, dass ich schon seit fünf Jahren die Geräte besitze. Beides auf den Namen und die Adresse meiner Freundin ausgestellt.

Freundlich wie ich nun einmal bin teilte ich ihm mit, dass ich weder Frau Anja K. bin, noch hier wohne.

GEZ-Scherge: "Wo wohnen sie denn?"
Ich: "Wissen sie das nicht?"
GEZ-Scherge: "Nee"
Ich: "Super - dann schönen guten Abend"

Ich schloss die Tür, schaltete die Klingel ab und den Fernseher ein, das Bier war auch schon etwas kühler.

Wenn ich Glück habe, kommen vielleicht auch bald mal wieder die Zeugen Jehovas vorbei...[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Semo (22 Februar 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HeuteNachmittag klingelte es an der Tür. Genervt, weil ich eigentlich im dreitägigen Urlaub nicht gestört werden wollte, und ich außerdem gerade vorhatte, den Rasen zu mähen, schleppte ich mich in den Windfang und warf durch die Glasfenster der Haustür einen mißtrauischen Blick auf die zwei Gestalten vor mir.

Ein Mann, vielleicht Ende 20, groß, hager, schlaksig mit Brille und Pickeln, und eine Frau, Ende 30, ziemlich unattraktiv mit einem prägnanten Leberfleck über der Oberlippe und strenger Frisur. Beide trugen akkurate, dunkle Anzüge und er eine kleine Aktentasche. Da dort kein Staubsauger hineinpaßte, schwante mir schon, wer da vor mir stand.

Sie: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist (habe ich schon wieder vergessen), und das ist mein Begleiter, Herr (habe ich mir gar nicht erst gemerkt - ich und Namen...). Haben Sie Interesse an einem religiösen Gespräch?"

Er: *lächelt dümmlich*

Ich: "Ach, sind Sie die Gemeindepastoren? Wir wurden uns tatsächlich noch nicht vorgestellt." (Stimmt sogar, ich wohne seit über 13 Jahren in diesem Dorf, aber ich habe den Pastor nie kennengelernt, ich weiß nicht mal, wie der Kerl heißt. Ist mir auch egal, bin ja kein Christ.)

Sie: *verlegen* "Äh, nein. Wir sind die Zeugen Jehovas, die Soldaten des Himmels."

Ich: "Soldaten des Himmels?"

Beide: *eifriges Nicken*

Ich: "Boah, da haben Sie aber einen verdammt weiten Weg zur Kaserne..."

Beide: *gucken doof*

Ich: *schnell, um sie nicht zu Wort kommen zu lassen* "Wieso Soldaten, ist denn Krieg?"

Er: *holt Luft und setzt an etwas zu sagen*

Ich: "Ach so, Sie sind bloß das Rekrutierungskommando."

Sie: *noch immer blöd guckend* "Äh... dürfen wir vielleicht hereinkommen?"

Ich: "Gut, wenn es nicht so lange dauert. Mein Rasen mäht sich nicht von alleine." (In der Tat wollte ich eigentlich lieber den Rasen mähen, als diese beiden Witzfiguren klingelten. Aber warum soll man sich nicht ein wenig Spaß gönnen...?)

Ich halte also die Tür auf und bitte sie ins - zugegebenermaßen etwas unaufgeräumte - Wohnzimmer. Als erstes fallen meine beiden Rottweiler (Thor und Loki) über sie her - freudig, denn sie tun niemandem etwas, sondern freuen sich über den Besuch. Die beiden Zeugen werden noch blasser als sie ohnehin schon waren.

Ich: *beruhigend* "Keine Angst, die Beiden tun Euch nichts..."

Daß ich bei diesen Worten absichtlich nicht die Zeugen, sondern meine Hunde angesehen habe, haben die Beiden leider gar nicht mitbekommen. Schade...

Stocksteif lassen sie sich also die Hände abschnüffeln, dann rufe ich Thor und Loki - absichtlich mit Betonung ihrer heidnischen Götternamen - zur Ordnung, schicke sie auf ihre Matten in der Ecke und lasse sie Platz machen. Widerwillig gehorchen sie.

Er: *noch immer nervös, aber um Höflichkeit bemüht* "Die hören aber gut."

Ich: "Ja, auf's Wort. Zwar erst so auf das dritte oder vierte, aber immerhin. Aber sie sind auch die Einzigen hier, die das tun..."

Mit diesen Worten scheuche ich den Kater vom Sofa und bedeute den Beiden, sich zu setzen. Das tun sie auch, allerdings sitzen sie nur wenig entspannt da, den Blick nicht von den Hunden lösend.

Thor starrt aufmerksam zurück, Loki beschäftigt sich damit, Thor intensiv das Ohr auszulecken. Die langen und feinen weißen Haare des Türkisch-Angora-Katers Yeti werden sich auf ihren dunkeln Anzügen gut machen.

Ich: "Möchten Sie vielleicht einen Tee?"

Sie: "Sehr gern."

Er: "Das wäre sehr freundlich."

Ich nicke und verschwinde in der Küche. Sofort springen die Hunde auf und wuseln mir hinterher. Das tun sie immer, wenn ich in die Küche gehe. Das ist aber auch nicht schlimm, so haben die Besucher Zeit, sich etwas umzusehen. Ich weiß, daß sie auf Anhieb die kindgroßen Gargoyle-Statuen, die Feuerschale und den Dolch auf dem Tisch, meine Kelche in der Vitrine und vor allem das 30 cm große Eisenpentagramm im Fenster bemerken und sich ihre Gedanken machen.

Drei Minuten später kehre ich mit den dampfenden Teetassen auf dem Tablett, den Hunden im Schlepptau und meinem zurechtgelegten Konzept zurück. Ich schicke die Hunde wieder auf ihre Matten und stelle den Zeugen ihre Tassen hin. Sie bedanken sich artig. Ich setze mich auf das andere Sofa.

Sie: "Glauben Sie an Gott?"

Ich: *deute lachend in die Runde* "Sieht das hier etwa so aus, als ob ich das täte?"

Sie: *zeigt auf das Pentagramm* "Ähm... nunja, ich dachte mir so etwas schon, wenn Sie hier ein Teufelszeichen aufhängen."

Ich: *pruste fast meinen Tee über den Tisch* "Teufelszeichen? Sie sollten noch mal zur Schule gehen. Wenn ein Pentagramm mit der Spitze nach unten zeigt, dann ist es ein Zeichen für das Böse, vielleicht auch für den Teufel, ebenso wie ein umgedrehtes Kreuz. Mein Pentagramm zeigt aber mit der Spitze nach oben. Somit ist es ein Zeichen des Guten, des Lebens, der Magie und des Schutzes. Und dieses Zeichen ist schon sehr viel älter als das Kreuz oder das Christentum. Es schützt mein Haus vor schlechten Einflüssen - zum Beispiel von Leuten wie Ihnen."

Sie: *erst mal sprachlos*

Er: *hilflos* "Nur Jesus kann die Menschen beschützen. Er ist für unsere Sünden gestorben."

Super Vorlage für mich! Ich springe sofort darauf an.

Ich: "Woher weiß Jehoshua ben Joseph denn von meinen Sünden?"

Sie: *guckt blöd* "Wer?"

Ich: "Na, Jehoshua ben Joseph von Nazareth, der später Jesus Christus genannt wurde. Sagen Sie bloß, als Zeugen Jehovas kennen sie Jesus' bürgerlichen Namen, seinen wahren Namen, nicht? Wer hat Sie denn ausgebildet?"

Beide: *gucken blöd*

Ich: *werde gerade warm* "Aber mal angenommen, es habe die christliche Mythengestalt tatsächlich gegeben, woher soll er vor knapp 2.000 Jahren gewußt haben, welche Sünden ich begehen werde? Von denen, die noch vor mir liegen, weiß ja selbst ich noch nichts."

Er: *verlegen* "Jesus ist allwissend."

Ich: "Aha, jetzt ist er schon ganz der Papa, wie? Ich dachte, dieses Attribut sei Gott vorbehalten?"

Sie: *will die Situation retten* "Gott ist allwissend, und durch ihn sein Sohn Jesus Christus auch."

Ich: "Soso, der Alte quatscht also einfach meine persönlichen Daten an seinen Sohnemann weiter. Etwa auch die, die ich ihm früher bei der Beichte anvertraut habe? Er verstößt gegen seine eigene Regel, das Beichtgeheimnis?"

Beide: *Mund steht offen*

Ich: *schnell * "Allwissenheit für die Zukunft wurde aber nachweislich schon von namhaften Physikern ad absurdum geführt. Nehmen Sie nur mal Schrödingers mathematisch beweisbare Theorie von den Varianzen des Zeitstrahls, welche, bedingt durch die Chaostheorie, zu einer unendlichen Vielfalt möglicher Zukünfte führen und das Kontinuum in endlose unterschiedliche Varianten aufspalten. Das macht jede exakte Zukunftsvorhersage absolut unmöglich, da sich nicht berechnen läßt, welche der unendlichen möglichen Parallelen des Multiversums der Zeitstrahl kreuzen wird."

Beide: *schauen drein, als hätten sie kaum ein Wort verstanden*

Ich: *sie sehr ernst anschauend* "Auch als Magier kann ich nicht exakt in die Zukunft schauen, sondern allenfalls Tendenzen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten bei der Divination erkennen, und ich bin schon der mächtigste Magier hier in der Gegend - wenn ich es nicht wäre, wüßte ich das bereits."

Beide: *gucken nun erst recht blöd*

Ich: "Tja, so was lernt man nicht bei Ihrem Kegelverein, oder?"

Sie: "Den 'Kegelverein' verbitten wir uns! Wir sind..."

Ich: *unterbreche sie* "Wieso, Sie schmeißen doch wahllos die Kugeln ihrer Propaganda ins Volk und schauen dann, ob nicht ein paar Leute umfallen. Für mich ist das Kegeln."

Sie: *scheint sauer zu sein* "Ich sehe schon, hier können wir nichts mehr retten."

Ich: *nickend* "Gut erkannt. Ich will auch gar nicht 'gerettet' werden."

Beide stehen auf.

Sie: "Danke für den Tee."

Er: *nickt*

Ich: "Gern geschehen. Es macht immer wieder Spaß, Leute über die wahre Natur des Universums aufzuklären."

Ich begleite sie zur Tür. Die Hunde tapsen artig hinterher.

Er: *scheint nun auch sauer zu sein* "Jesus wird Sie nicht retten, sondern Ihre Seele verdammen."

Sie: *nickt beifällig*

Ich: "Oh, Sie wollen MIR drohen? Nun gut, dann muß ich mich wehren." *Tiefe Stimme und ausladende Gestik* "Ich verfluche Sie beide! Für den Rest des Tages sollen Sie schrecklichen Durchfall erleiden!"

Beide: *machen kopfschüttelnd, daß sie wegkommen* "So ein Unsinn..."

Ich schließe die Tür und lache erstmal lauthals los. Meine Hunde gucken mich treudoof und verständnislos an.

Ich glaube nicht, daß die beiden 'verfluchten' Zeugen jemals wiederkommen werden.

Obwohl, ich hätte zu gern ihre Gesichter gesehen, wenn die überaus großzügig bemessene Portion Abführmittel in ihrem Tee zu wirken beginnt..[/FONT]


----------



## Semo (22 Februar 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Im Krankenhaus. Vier Chirurgen unterhalten sich.



Der erste:

"Ich mag ja Buchhalter ganz gerne auf meinem OP-Tisch.

Alles ist durchnumeriert innen drin."



"Jaaa... Das ist nichts gegen Elektriker.

Verschiedene Farbcodes leiten einen durch das Innere.

Da kann nichts schief gehen", meint der zweite.



"Mir sind Bibliothekare am allerliebsten, denn in denen ist alles

alphabethisch geordnet " schwärmt der dritte.



Der vierte im Bunde hingegen meint:

"am einfachsten zu operieren sind Chefs.

Kein Herz, kein Hirn, keine Eier. Kopf und Arsch sind

untereinander austauschbar!"


noch Fragen? 
[/FONT]


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2008)

Fritzle ist Papa geworden.

Fritzle: "Wie wollen wir sie nun nennen?"
Fritzle seine Frau: "Ich denke: Uschi!"
Fritzle: "Hoffentlich kann ich mir den Namen auch merken."
Fritzle seine Frau: "Ganz einfach, denk an meine Muschi und lass das "M" weg!"

Dann am Abend beim Stammtisch:"Na, Fritzle, wie heißt denn nun euer Kind?"
Fritzle überlegt kurz: "Jetzt habe ich es doch vergessen, Otze ... oder Öse ..."


----------



## Eddy001 (26 Februar 2008)

Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Franzose, ein Holländer und ein Deutscher, schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser gefischt und zum Häuptling gebracht. Der schaut sie an und sagt mit strenger Stimme:
"Wenn ihr hier bleiben wollt, müsst ihr in den Wald gehen und jeweils mit zwei Früchten zurückkommen...".
Ohne lange nachzudenken, stürmen die drei los. Als erstes kommt der Franzose zurück, der eine Weintraube und eine Erdbeere in der Hand trägt. 
Er bringt sie dem Häuptling, welcher spricht: "Nun stecke dir beide Früchte in deinen Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des Todes!"
Der Franzose fängt mit der Weintraube an, muss aber ganz fürchterlich kichern. Mit einem fürchterlichen Schlag seines Holzzepters schlägt ihm der Häuptling daraufhin den Schädel ein. 
Kaum sind die sterblichen Überreste beiseite geräumt, trifft auch schon der Deutsche ein, nichts ahnend und stolz einen Apfel und eine Birne in der Hand tragend. Wieder spricht der Häuptling: "Stecke dir diese Früchte in deinen Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des Todes!"
Der Deutsche tut, wie ihm geheißen. Doch ganz plötzlich, als der Apfel schon tief in seinem Hintern steckt und hart an der Versenkung der Birne gearbeitet wird, bekommt er einen Lachanfall, dass ihm die Tränen in die Augen schießen. Wutentbrannt schlägt ihm der Häuptling den Schädel ab.
Wie die beiden sich so vor dem Himmelstor treffen, fragt der Deutsche den Franzose: "Was war los, musstest du lachen?"
"Ja leider. Die Weintraube hat tierisch gekitzelt, und ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen. Und du? Was war mit dir?"
"Der Apfel war kein Problem, aber dann kam der Holländer mit der Melone und der Ananas um die Ecke ..."


----------



## Approx (26 Februar 2008)

*lecker!*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3454787


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2008)

Ein deutscher SPS-Techniker befindet sich auf Inbetriebnahme in Japan. 
Am Abend vor der endgültigen Übergabe der Anlage an den Kunden lernt
der SPS-Techniker eine zierliche kleine Japanerin kennen und sie kommen
sich näher. Zuerst ist er etwas schüchtern, dann kommt er mehr und mehr 
in Fahrt. Der gute Mann ist in Höchstform und kriegt kaum genug. Wieder 
und wieder geht es zur Sache, und die kleine Japanerin schreit dauernd:
"Yoka Matu! Yoka Matu!" Der SPS-Techniker genießt die freudige Erregung 
und gibt alles.

Am nächsten Tag laufen die Übergabe der Anlage ganz hervorragend. Zum 
Abschluss geht der SPS-Techniker mit den verantwortlichen Japanern, zur 
Feier des Tages, gepflegt eine Runde golfen. 
Am 15. Loch macht der Geschäftsführer der Japaner ein "Hole in one". 
Alle jubeln und klatschen, und auch der SPS-Techniker will seine 
Begeisterung zum Ausdruck bringen und schreit "Yoka Matu! Yoka Matu!"
Worauf einer seiner japanischen Mitspieler auf Deutsch antwortet: 
"Hell Meiel, walum sagen Sie falsches Loch?"


----------



## vierlagig (28 Februar 2008)

:twisted: ​


... darauf freu ich mich schon seit tagen, danke herr bäurle ...


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> :twisted:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hab ich da was verpasst?   


MfG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> :twisted: ​
> 
> 
> ... darauf freu ich mich schon seit tagen, danke herr bäurle ...



Ist denn nicht die Vorfreude die schönste Freude?


----------



## Ralle (29 Februar 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hab ich da was verpasst?
> 
> 
> MfG



Ja, Vierlagig fährt Mo nach Japan ! *ROFL*


----------



## zotos (29 Februar 2008)

Treffen sich drei Studenten und streiten sich wer wohl der Faulste sei.
Sagt der Erste: "Ich bin gestern durch Frankfurt gelaufen, da lag ein Hundertmarkschein vor mir und ich war zu faul ihn aufzuheben."
Sagt der Zweite: "Das ist ja noch nichts. Ich hab letzte Woche im Preisausschreiben einen 7er BMW gewonnen und war zu faul ihn abzuholen!"
Lacht der Dritte nur und sagt: "Ich war gestern im Kino und habe zwei Stunden lang nur geschrieen."
Die Anderen: "Was ist daran denn faul?"
Der dritte wieder: "Ich hab mir beim Hinsetzen die Eier im Klappstuhl eingeklemmt und war zu faul aufzustehen..."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, Vierlagig fährt Mo nach Japan ! *ROFL*



Dann wünschen wil Helln Viellagig doch viel Spass beim Golfen.


----------



## zotos (29 Februar 2008)

George Bush hat einen Herzinfarkt und stirbt.

 Er kommt in die Hölle, wo der Teufel schon auf ihn wartet: "Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was ich machen soll", sagt er. "Du bist zwar auf meiner Liste, aber ich habe fast keinen Platz mehr für Dich.

 Ich habe jedoch drei Leute hier, die nicht ganz so schlecht waren wie Du.
 Ich werde einen von denen gehen lassen und Du nimmst dann dessen Platz ein.

 Ich werde sogar Dich entscheiden lassen, wer gehen darf."

 George dachte, das klingt gut und war einverstanden.

 Der Teufel öffnet den ersten Raum und darin befindet sich der Expräsident Richard Nixon in einem riesigen Schwimmbecken voll mit Wasser.
 Er versucht sich mit Schwimmen an der Oberfläche zu halten, wird aber immer und immer wieder unter Wasser gezogen.
 Das ist sein Schicksal in der Hölle.

 "Nein!" sagte George. "Das gefällt mir nicht. Ich bin kein guter Schwimmer und ich glaube nicht, dass ich das den ganzen Tag lang machen könnte."

 Der Teufel öffnet ihm den nächsten Raum und darin steht Tony Blair mit einem Vorschlaghammer und inmitten von einem Haufen Steine. Alles was er tut ist, auf die Steine einzuschlagen, immer und immer wieder.

 "Nein, ich habe doch das Problem mit meiner Schulter und da würde ich ja die ganze Zeit heftige Schmerzen haben und dann der Lärm, das ist nichts für mich!"

 Der Teufel öffnet die dritte und letzte Türe und da drin liegt Bill Clinton rücklings auf einem weichen Bett. Er hat seine Arme bequem hinter dem Kopf gekreuzt und ist unbekleidet. Zwischen seinen Beinen kniet Monika Lewinsky und tut ihr Bestes!

 George Bush schaut sich die Szene eine Weile etwas ungläubig an und sagt dann mit glänzenden Augen : "Ja, das ist genau das Richtige für mich!"



 Der Teufel lächelt und sagt:
 "Okay Monika, du kannst jetzt gehen!"


----------



## andre (29 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
hab heute das hier gehört, einfach köstlich.
http://www.polenimpott.de/polen-forum-viewtopic_2162-13.html
Einfach Player im ersten Beitrag starten.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Approx (1 März 2008)

*Du bist Deutschland... -Jünge, Jünge!*

Einfach köstlich die beiden Clips...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeFTS1CtUCc

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T_BJv2abK78

  
Gruß Approx


----------



## crash (3 März 2008)

Das rote Teufelchen fliegt um die Welt. Als erstes nach Deutschland.
Teufelchen: "Hallo ich bin das Teufelchen mit dem roten Koffer und ich möchte euch beklauen."
Deutschen: "Nehmt euch was ihr wollt wir sind gegen alles versichert."
"Ja dann macht das klauen keinen Spass"
Das Teufelchen fliegt nach Afrika.
"Hallo ich bin das Teufelchen mti dem roten Koffer und ich möchte euch beklauen."
Eingeborene: "Wir haben aber nur ein Sack Reis und ein paar Töpfe"
Teufelchen: "Dann macht das klauen keinen Spass". Es fliegt nach Polen.
"Hallo ich bin das Teufelchen mit dem roten - Ey wo ist mein Koffer?"


----------



## crash (3 März 2008)

Kommt ein Betrunkener in die Kirche, setzt sich auf den Beichtstuhl und verharrt.
Nach einer Weile wird der Beichtvater ungedultig und räuspert sich.
Keine Reaktion. Dann klopft er dreimal an die Wand, um eine Reaktion zu erhalten.
Sagt der Betrunkene "Klopfen bringt nichts, Kamerad, hier ist auch kein Papier"


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2008)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 März 2008)

In der Warteschlange an der Bushaltestelle steht eine junge hübsche Dame.
 Sie ist mit einem ganz engen Lederminirock gekleidet und dazu passenden 
Lederstiefeln und Lederjacke. 

Der Bus kommt und sie ist an der Reihe. Als sie versucht, in den Bus zu 
steigen, merkt sie, dass sie wegen des engen Minirocks ihr Bein nicht hoch 
genug für die erste Stufe bekommt. 

Es ist ihr zwar peinlich, aber mit einem kurzen Lächeln zum Busfahrer greift 
sie hinter sich, um den Reißverschluss an ihrem Minirock ein bisschen zu
öffnen und so mehr Bewegungsfreiheit zu haben. 

Leider reicht dies aber noch nicht aus, das Bein hoch genug für die erste 
Stufe zu heben. Sie greift wieder nach hinten, um den Reißverschluss weiter 
zu öffnen, muss aber anschließend feststellen, dass sie immer noch nicht bis 
zu ersten Stufe gelangt. 

Sie lächelt dem Busfahrer noch einmal zu und öffnet den Reißverschluss, zum 
drittenmal, noch ein bisschen weiter - vergebens. Der Rock bleibt zu eng und 
die erste Stufe unerreichbar. 

Da packt sie ein in der Warteschlange hinter ihr stehender Mann an der Hüfte 
und hebt das Mädchen grinsend auf die erste Stufe. Sie ist völlig empört und 
dreht sich um: "Wie können sie es wagen mich anzufassen. Ich weiß ja nicht 
mal wer sie sind!" 

Darauf er: "Normalerweise würde ich Ihnen zustimmen. Aber nachdem sie 
jetzt dreimal meine Hose geöffnet haben, dachte ich, wir wären Freunde!!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 März 2008)

Ein Pfarrer in der Ausblindung soll zum erstemmal Beichte hören, entsprechend aufgeregt ist er.
Geht aber soweit alles gut, bis eine junge Dame kommt und beichtet, sie hätte Oralsex gehabt.
Da ihm die zuerteilende Buse für Oralsex nicht mehr einfällt, öffnet er die Tür etwas und fragt den Mesmer:
"Pst ... was gibt den der Pfarrer für Oralsex?"
"50€ und eine Flasche Wein."


----------



## nade (6 März 2008)

und vierlagig nun der witz... das hatten wir schonmal


----------



## TommyG (6 März 2008)

Ein Einbrecher

schleicht mit Taschenlampe und Sack durchs Zimmer. 'Da hört er eine Stimme: 'Ich sehe dich, und Benedikt hört Dich...'
-total erschreckt bleibt er stehen, als er weitergeht hört die gleiche Stimme:'Ich sehe dich, und Benedikt hört Dich...'

Der Dieb macht die Taschenlampe an, sucht und entdeckt einen Papagei. Dann sagt er: 'Boah, musst Du mih so erschrecken? Wer bist du denn überhaupt?' Meint der Papagei: 'Paulinchen... ' 
'Komischer Name, findest Du nicht?'
'Kann man so sehen, aber ich finde ''Bendikt'' einen viel komischeren Namen für den Rotweiler hinter Dir...'

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 März 2008)

Eines Tages brachte der Vater von Klaus einen Roboter mit nach Hause. Das Besondere an diesem Roboter war, dass er eine Lüge sofort erkannte, und dem Lügner eine Ohrfeige verpasste, sobald dieser sie ausgesprochen hatte.
Klaus kam den Tag sehr spät von der Schule heim, und sein Vater fragte ihn im Wohnzimmer: "Mein Sohn, Du bist spät dran, was war denn los?"
"Ach Vater", sagte Klaus, "Wir hatten heute einige Extra-Aufgaben in der Schule zu erledigen."
Zu seinem Erstaunen sprang der Roboter auf und Klaus bekam eine kräftige Ohrfeige verpasst.
"Klaus..", sagte sein Vater jetzt, "..dies ist ein Roboter, der Lügen erkennt, und dem Lügner einen Schlag ins Gesicht verpasst. Also noch einmal: Wo warst Du?"
"Im Kino.."
"Welcher Film?", wollte Klaus' Vater wissen.
"Die zehn Gebote.", antwortete Klaus unbedacht, und der Roboter knallte ihm eine.
"Entschuldige Paps, ich war im Film 'Die Sex-Göttin'.."
"Schande über Dich, mein Sohn!", rief der Vater, "Als ich in Deinem Alter war, habe ich niemals solche obszönen Filme geschaut, oder mich schlecht benommen.."
In dem Augenblick, als er es ausgesprochen hatte, schlug der Roboter auch schon zu, und verpasste ihm einen Schlag quer über das Gesicht!
Die Mutter, die den letzten Satz mitbekommen hatte, als sie gerade aus der Küche hereinkam, lachte und sagte in einem sarkastischen Unterton zu ihrem Mann: "Da sieht man mal, dass er von DIR abstammt!"
Der Roboter sprang wieder auf und verpasste der Mutter umgehend eine so schallende Ohrfeige, dass sie rückwärts in die Küche taumelte.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 März 2008)

*Arbeitsmotivation*

Falls du heute mal wieder einen dieser "Ich-hasse-meinen-Job"-Tage hast

versuche  *es* damit: Geh nach Feierabend in eine Apotheke und geh zu den Fieberthermometern.

Kauf ein Analthermometer der Marke "Johnson & Johnson"

(versichere dich, dass es dieser Hersteller ist!). 

Wenn du zu Hause bist, schließe deine Türen ab,    http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001
steck dein Telefon aus und stell die Klingel ab. 
Du darfst nicht gestört 
werden! Zieh dir bequeme Kleidung an und mache es dir in deinem 
Bett so richtig gemütlich. 

Jetzt öffne die Packung und nimm das 
Analthermometer zur Hand. Leg es vorsichtig neben dich auf das Bett, sodass 
es nicht beschädigt wird. Nimm nun die Packungsbeilage heraus und lies sie Dir durch.

Du wirst auf den folgenden Satz stoßen: 
"Jedes Analthermometer der Marke "Johnson & Johnson" ist persönlich getestet." 
Nun schließ deine Augen und wiederhole den folgenden Satz fünfmal laut: 
"Ich bin so glücklich, dass ich nicht in der Qualitätskontrolle bei der 
Firma "Johnson & Johnson" arbeite!!"

*Merke: Es gibt immer irgendwo jemanden, mit einem schlechteren Job als 
deinen! In diesem Sinne noch viele schöne Arbeitstage
*


----------



## Approx (7 März 2008)

*Beschwerden*

Greez Approx!:sm16:


----------



## Sockenralf (7 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mal versucht, sowas zu kaufen.

Weiß jemand, wo man es bekommt?

Macht sich auf meinem Schreibtisch sicherlich ganz gut :twisted: 



MfG


----------



## godi (7 März 2008)

*Neues Firmenklo!*

Neues Firmenklo!


----------



## Hermann (7 März 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=e7FAtjvF-Bo
immer gern gesehen


----------



## nade (8 März 2008)

Also zu dem Nummer ziehen, war wohl in Pfungstadt einer clever und hatte gleich die Granate mitgeholt un bei seiner ex unters auto gefeuert...
Aber bei der Lautstärke der Nummernglocke würde in 5 sec die BG da stehen und dir Ohrenschützer und sonstigen mißt vorschreiben wollem *ggg*


----------



## TommyG (9 März 2008)

Wenn man weiß

woher man die Nummer bekommt, dann empfehle ich http://www.kotte-zeller.de/ such mal unter Handgranate...

BG- sicher sind die Dekos, im Verhältnis zu den 'russischen Mitbringseln' auch.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2008)

Angela Merkel ist überfahren worden und kommt direkt in den Himmel. Dort 
trifft Sie den Engel Gabriel. Der Engel spricht Angela Merkel an und sagt 
ihr: "Wir werden dir die Wahl geben: einen Tag wirst du in der Hölle sein und 
einen Tag im Paradies. Dann kannst du dir auswählen, wohin du willst."

Gabriel bringt Angela Merkel in den Fahrstuhl und sie fahren bis zur Hölle. 
Angela Merkel geht rein und sieht alle Ihre Freundinnen und Freunde, diese 
begrüßen Sie, spielen Golf, sitzen am Schwimmbad, im Restaurant, die Leute 
essen, trinken, hören Musik, spielen Karten und auch der Satan sitzt und 
lacht mit ihnen, abends Tanzerei, man amüsiert sich.

Am nächsten Tag kommt Gabriel und sie gehen wieder rauf ins Paradies. Dort 
sieht Sie die Leute wie sie auf weißen Wolken sitzen, sie hören Musik, alles 
ist ruhig und gemütlich.

Einen Tag später kommt Gabriel und fragt: "Hast Du Dich entschlossen?"

Angela Merkel sagt: "Ja. Obwohl es im Paradies angenehm ist, will ich in die 
Hölle, dort tut sich was." Gabriel nimmt Sie wieder mit nach unten, klopft auf 
die Tür und in einer Sekunde ziehen 2 Hände Angela Merkel rein.
Sie sieht eine Wüste, sehr heiß, Ihre Freundinnen und Freunde tragen 
zerrissene Kleidung und sammeln Mist. Der Satan kommt, gibt ihr eine Tüte 
und sagt ihr, sie solle Mist sammeln. "Was ist mit dem Schwimmbad, mit dem 
Restaurant, mit der Musik passiert?" fragt Angela Merkel. Darauf antwortet
Satan: "Angie, altes Haus. Gestern war vor der Wahl - heute ist nach der 
Wahl."


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2008)

@Gerhard

Der paßt nun aber wirklich gerade auf Hessens Ypsi !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 März 2008)

@Ralle

Der passt zu JEDEM Politiker


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2008)

Jemand Interesse an Einsteins RT? Blättert mal weiter hinter, wirklich erbauend !

http://www.meinews.net/dunkle-t109536.html


----------



## jabba (10 März 2008)

Der ist Lustig  

Wenn ich viele "Stoffe" geladen habe,
kommt irgendwann ein *Higgs*,
beim dem Elementarteilchen stark beschleunigt werden und dann zerfallen.

Bin ich dann ein Elementarbeschleuniger


----------



## marlob (10 März 2008)

> Ein Polizeiwagen steht abends routinemässig ...
> 
> ... vor einer Kneipe.
> Plötzlich öffnet sich die Tür der Kneipe und ein offensichtlich
> ...



Ich kenne so einige Leute, die diesen Trick gut hätten gebrauchen können.


----------



## dpd80 (12 März 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal versucht, sowas zu kaufen.
> 
> ...




Was zahlst du denn? Vielleicht kannst du ja meins haben.


----------



## Sockenralf (12 März 2008)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Was zahlst du denn? Vielleicht kannst du ja meins haben.


 

Hallo,

jetzt wird´s interessant 


Sag mal deine Vorstellung



MfG


----------



## crash (12 März 2008)

Geht ein Mann in eine Bar. Dort sieht er hinter dem Barkeeper einen Topf mit lauter 50 Euro Scheinen.
Nach einiger Zeit spricht er den Barkeeper darauf an. 
"Das ist der Jackpot für meinen Test. Wenn du ihn bestehst, kriegst du den Topf mit Inhalt, wenn nicht fließt das Geld hinein."

Nach ein paar Bier entschließt sich der Mann, diesen Test mitzumachen. Der Barkeeper verrät ihm die Aufgaben:

1. Aufgabe: Trinke 2 Liter Tequilla in einem Zug ohne abzusetzen.
2. Aufgabe: Im Hof hinter der Bar ist ein Pit Bull angekettet. Er hat einen wackeligen Zahn. Den musst du ihm ziehen, und das ohne Hilfsmittel.
3. Aufgabe: Im ersten Stock über der Bar wohnt meine Oma. Sie hatte noch nie einen Orgasmus.
Du musst ihn ihr besorgen, so dass man es hier in der Bar hört.

Nach kurzer Überlegung will es der Mann wissen und fängt an. Er setzt die Tequilaflasche an.
Nach einiger Zeit tränt es schon ihm den Augen doch er trinkt aus. Die Bar bricht in Applaus aus.

Nun macht sich der Mann an die 2 Aufgabe und torkelt in den Hof.
Nach kurzer Zeit hört man lautes Hundegebell, Kampfgeräusche und den  schreienden Mann.
Dann ist es ruhig und alle in der Bar denken er wär tot, doch dann kommt er wieder zurück.
Die Bar bricht in Jubelstürmen aus. Nachdem der Applaus abklingt sagt der Mann: "So und wo ist jetzt die Oma mit dem wackeligen Zahn?"


----------



## Hermann (14 März 2008)

*Männer... *

So sind wir


----------



## MW (16 März 2008)

eine Frau ist ein gefährliches Element :-D


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 März 2008)

Sex im Alter:  [FONT=&quot] Großvater starb am Sonntag morgen!Als Maria erfuhr, dass ihr ältlicher Großvater gerade gestorben war, ging sie direkt zum Haus ihrer Großeltern, um ihre Großmutter zu trösten. Als sie fragte, wie ihr Opa gestorben sei, antwortete ihre Großmutter, dass er, während sie ihren Sonntag-morgen-Sex hatten, einen Herzanfall erlitt.Entsetzt erklärte Maria ihrer Oma, dass wenn zwei Menschen, die fast 100 Jahre alt seien, noch miteinander schliefen, das Schicksal regelrecht herausforderten."Oh nein, meine Liebe," antwortete die Oma. "Vor vielen Jahren, als uns unser voranschreitendes Alter klar wurde, fanden wir heraus, dass die beste Zeit, "es zu tun", dann war, als die Kirchenglocken zu läuten begannen. Es war genau der richtige Rhythmus: nett und langsam und gleichmäßig:Nicht zu anstrengend, einfach: "rein" beim Ding, "raus" beim Dong." Sie musste unterbrechen, wischte sich eine Träne weg und fuhr fort:"Und wenn dieser verdammte Eiscremewagen mit seinem blöden Gebimmel nicht vorbeigefahren wäre, wäre er heute noch am Leben......!"[/FONT]


----------



## Perfektionist (19 März 2008)

*diesen recht realen Witz hab ich gerade in einem fremden Programm gefunden ...*


```
U  "DI_Befehl_Start"
U  "DI_Befehl_nicht_Stopp"
S  "Betrieb"
[COLOR=black]UN "DI_Befehl_Start"[/COLOR]
UN "DI_Befehl_nicht_Stopp"
R  "Betrieb"
```


----------



## afk (19 März 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ```
> U  "DI_Befehl_Start"
> U  "DI_Befehl_nicht_Stopp"
> S  "Betrieb"
> ...


Als PC-Programmierer erschließt sich mir der Witz nicht. Ich würde das mal so interpretieren:
"Start" ist ein Schließer, "Stop" ist ein Öffner, drücke "Start" und "Betrieb" wird gesetzt, drücke "Stop" und "Betrieb" wird zurückgesetzt, drücke beides oder nix, und alles bleibt wie gehabt.

Liege ich da falsch, oder wo ist der Witz dabei ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## Perfektionist (19 März 2008)

afk schrieb:


> ... drücke beides oder nix, und alles bleibt wie gehabt.
> ...


genau ... wenn die Starttaste klemmt, kann ich Stopp drücken, solange ich will ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 März 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> genau ... wenn die Starttaste klemmt, kann ich Stopp drücken, solange ich will ...


 

Produktion geht halt über alles


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 März 2008)

Vor der Hochzeit:
Sie: Ciao Bernhard!
Er: Na endlich, ich habe schon so lange gewartet!
Sie: Möchtest Du, dass ich gehe?
Er: NEIN! Wie kommst du darauf? Schon die Vorstellung ist schrecklich für mich!
Sie: Liebst Du mich?
Er: Natürlich! Zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit!
Sie: Hast Du mich jemals betrogen?
Er: NEIN! Niemals! Warum fragst Du das?
Sie: Willst Du mich küssen?
Er: Ja, jedes Mal, wenn ich Gelegenheit dazu habe!
Sie: Würdest Du mich jemals schlagen?
Er: Bist Du wahnsinnig? Du weißt doch wie ich bin!
Sie: Kann ich Dir voll vertrauen?
Er: Ja.
Sie: Schatzi...
Sieben Jahre nach der Hochzeit...Text einfach von unten nach oben lesen!


----------



## afk (19 März 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> genau ... wenn die Starttaste klemmt, kann ich Stopp drücken, solange ich will ...


Ist doch wenigstens ein stabiler Zustand, hervorragend für die Fehlersuche ... 



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Produktion geht halt über alles


Genau, Stop-Tasten sind eh überflüssig ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 März 2008)

*Ein Nachwort...*

Bei dem Thema "Profilschiene..." (nein, ich will nicht darauf rumhacken!!!) ist mir das hier wieder eingefallen:


http://forum.gute-fahrt.de/archive/index.php/t-15010.html

Der Admin möge mir verzeihen, dass der Link auf ein anderes Forum verweist!
Aber wenn man sich das durchliest, habe ich das Gefühl, dass wir alle mit unsren Ansichten sehr gut hier her passen und froh sein können, das uns soetwas erspart bleibt!

Ab dem 7.12.2006 wird es lustig...


----------



## mst (20 März 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> http://forum.gute-fahrt.de/archive/index.php/t-15010.html
> 
> Der Admin möge mir verzeihen, dass der Link auf ein anderes Forum verweist!
> Aber wenn man sich das durchliest, habe ich das Gefühl, dass wir alle mit unsren Ansichten sehr gut hier her passen und froh sein können, das uns soetwas erspart bleibt!
> ...


 
Jetzt weis ich wieder wo ich das schon mal gelesen habe.


----------



## Approx (21 März 2008)

*Nur Für Menschen mit etwas Abstand*

Hi! Ich mag KAtzen auch gern, und trotzdem hab ich mich schlappgelacht!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=B_nKi94C6-c

Gruß Approx


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 März 2008)

Was macht Jesus an Karfreitag?

*Rumhängen!*


----------



## nade (21 März 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Was macht Jesus an Karfreitag?
> 
> *Rumhängen!*



Würdeste auch wenn de so genagelt werden würdest. *gggg*

Ach ja ich bevorzuge grüne Vergaserinnenbeleuchtung, macht den Verbrauch um 99,9% bei 300% mehr Leistung richtig gut. Und der Fluxkompensator macht genug Strom für die ganze Welt. *gggggggg*


----------



## Junior (22 März 2008)

Hallo,
für alle die wissen wollen wo die kleinen Bagger herkommen.
http://www.gk-film.de/index.php?id=213

Viel Spaß Günter.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 März 2008)

Eines Nachts brachte ein Typ seine Freundin nach Hause.
Bei ihr vor der Haustüre angekommen, beim Austausch des Gute-Nacht-Kusses, fühlte er sich ein wenig geil.
Mit einem Anflug von Vertraulichkeit lehnte er sich mit der Hand an die Wand und sagte zu Ihr: "Liebling, würdest Du mir einen blasen?"
Sie, entsetzt: "Bist Du verrückt, Meine Eltern würden uns sehen!"
Er: "Hab dich nicht so! Wer sieht uns schon um diese Uhrzeit?"
Sie: "Nein, bitte, kannst du Dir vorstellen, was passiert wenn wir erwischt werden?"
Er: "Oh, bitte, ich liebe Dich so sehr?!"
Sie: "Nein und nochmals nein, ich liebe Dich auch, aber ich kann es einfach nicht!"
Er: "Freilich kannst Du... Bitte..."
Plötzlich ging das Licht im Treppenhaus an, die jüngere Schwester des Mädchens erschien blinzelnd im Pyjama und sagte verschlafen:
"Papa sagt, mach hin und blas ihm einen. Wenn nicht, kann auch Mama runterkommen und es machen, oder ich. Wenn es sein muss, sagt Papa, kommt er selber runter und macht es. Aber um Gottes Willen, sag dem Arschloch, er soll seine Hand von der Sprechanlage nehmen!"


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 März 2008)

Ein junges Liebespaar ist schon ein paar Wochen zusammen.
Irgendwann möchten die beiden dann miteinander schlafen.
Er bemerkt dabei, dass es schwierig ist, in sie einzudringen.

Als sie fertig sind sagt er zu ihr: 
"Es tut mir sehr leid! Wenn ich vorher gewußt hätte, dass Du noch Jungfrau bist, dann hätte ich mir mehr Zeit gelassen!"

Da guckt sie ihn ganz erstaunt an und erwidert:
"Wenn ich vorher gewußt hätte, dass Du dir mehr Zeit lässt, dann hätte ich noch schnell meine Strumpfhose ausgezogen..."

*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 März 2008)

*Noch eine Jungfrau ...*

Eine junge Dame läßt sich von ihrem Verehrer zu einer Bootsfahrt
auf eine romantische Insel überreden und ist etwas ängstlich, weil 
sie nicht schwimmen kann und noch nie auf dem Wasser war. Als 
sie endlich einen sicheren Platz in dem schaukelnden Boot gefunden 
hat, mein Sie: "Das ist meiner Jungfernfahrt!" Lächelt ihr Verehrer: 
"Aber doch nur die Hinfahrt!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 März 2008)

Wieviel Alkohol darf ein SPS-Programmierer trinken, um 0,5 Promille zu erreichen?

Drei Tage gar keinen!


----------



## nade (26 März 2008)

Für Chatinsiders 

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...+Flemm+und+die+Freck&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de

Und Vortrag einer anderen Art.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LmYNVQBbol0


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 März 2008)

Danke Nade!!!

Diese Aufklärung tat dringend Not und erklärt so einiges...*ROFL*

Man sieht sich...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Approx (27 März 2008)

*Wer kann sich noch erinnern?*

Das Lied für alle Elektriker...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fbMgqehnYWA&feature=related

Hab mich durch Zufall wieder erinnert und *zack!* es gibt sogar nen Vid dazu! 

_*Babaa-babaa! YEEEAAAH!*_

Gruß Approx


----------



## crash (28 März 2008)

"Herr Doktor, was soll ich nur tun? Der Sex mit meinem Mann funktioniert nicht mehr so richtig!"
Fragt der Arzt: "Haben Sie schon Viagra probiert?"
"Mein Mann nimmt ja nicht mal Aspirin!"
"Sie müssen das halt im Geheimen machen. Geben Sie das Medikament in den Kaffee, oder so."
"Gut, Herr Doktor, ich probiere das mal aus!"
Zwei Tage später kommt die Frau wieder in die Praxis:
"Herr Doktor, das Mittel können Sie vergessen. Es war einfach schrecklich!"
"Wieso? Was ist denn passiert?"
"Nun ja, wie geraten, habe ich das Medikament in seinen Kaffee getan.
Dann ist er plötzlich aufgesprungen, hat mit dem Unterarm alles vom Tisch gefegt und sich die Kleider vom Leib gerissen.
Dann ist es auf mich losgestürzt, hat mir auch die Kleidung vom Leib gerissen und mich gleich auf den Tisch gelegt und genommen."
"Ja, und? War es nicht schön?"
"Schön? Das war der beste Sex seit 20 Jahren, aber bei McDonalds können wir uns jetzt nicht mehr sehen lassen."


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 März 2008)

Ein Mann ging um 18:58 in eine Kneipe... 

Er setzte sich neben eine Blondine an die Bar und beobachtet das Geschehen auf dem Fernsehgerät. Pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr kamen die Heute-Nachrichten. Als Meldung des Tages war da ein Mann, der im 7. Stock eines Hochhauses stand und drohte, sich in die Tiefe zu stürzen. 

Die Blondine sagte zu dem Mann: "Denken Sie, dass er springt?" 
Darauf der Mann: "Ich wette, er springt." 
Darauf sie: "Ich wette, dass er nicht springt." 
Darauf legt der Mann einen 50 Euro Schein auf die Theke und sagt: "OK, die Wette gilt." 
In dem Moment, als die Blondine ihren Schein auf die Theke legt, springt der Mann im Fernsehen sieben Stockwerke in die Tiefe und ist sofort tot. 
Die Blondine war sehr enttäuscht, sagte aber: "Das Geld gehört Ihnen, Spielschulden sind Ehrenschulden." 
Der Mann entgegnete: "Ich kann Ihr Geld nicht nehmen, ich habe den Beitrag schon vor 2 Stunden gesehen und wusste, dass er sprang." 
Darauf die Blondine: "Ich auch, aber ich hätte nie geglaubt dass er's noch mal machen würde."


----------



## Approx (29 März 2008)

*Computermeldungen*

Hattet Ihr auch schon mal solche Meldungen???
:sb8: 
Gruß Approx


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 März 2008)

*Frömigkeit*

Am Mittwoch treffen sich zwei Freunde, der eine hat ein Gebetsbuch unter dem Arm.
Fragt der andere: "Was machst Du den heute mit dem Gebetsbuch?"
Der Andere: "Ich geh in den Puff."
"Und wozu brauchst Du das Gebetsbuch?"
"Ja, wenns mir gefällt, bleibe ich bis Sonntagmorgen."


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 März 2008)

Drei Mäuse 

Drei Mäuse sitzen an der Bar, saufen und proleten wer von den Dreien der 
mutigste und stärkste sei: 

Der Erste: "...wenn in dem Haus, in dem ich wohne, Mausefallen 
aufgestellt sind, renn' ich immer hin, klau mit der linken Hand den Käse 
oder den Schinken, fang mit der Rechten den herunterschnellenden Bügel 
ab, und mache so während dem Essen noch ein bisschen Krafttraining!" 

Der Zweite: "...wenn bei mir zu Hause Rattengift ausgelegt ist, nehm ich 
ne Rasierklinge, hack den Stoff klein, mach mir ne richtig fette Line 
zurecht, und ziehs mir durch die Nase!" 
Der Dritte guckt die anderen zwei kurz gelangweilt an. Dann steht er auf 
und geht. 
Die beiden protestieren: "He, was soll das? Du kannst nicht 
einfach mitten im Gespräch gehen! Oder bist Du beleidigt, weil Du nicht 
so mutig bist wie wir? Wo willst Du überhaupt hin?" 

Der Dritte: "Ich geh heim, die Katze ficken!"


----------



## Oberchefe (31 März 2008)

> Hattet Ihr auch schon mal solche Meldungen???



meinst Du sowas?


----------



## das_Chaos (31 März 2008)

hatten wir den schon? 

Zwei Psychologen sitzen zusammen. Sagt der eine: "Ich habe neuerdings immer solche Versprecher. Letztens ging ich in ein Reisebüro und will ein Ticket nach Pittsburgh kaufen. Versehentlich sage ich zu der Frau am Schalter: 'Ich möchte gerne ein Ficket nach Tittsburgh.'"

Darauf der andere:
"Das ist noch gar nichts. Gestern sitze ich mit meiner Frau beim
Frühstück. Und anstatt zu sagen: 'Schatzi, reich mir doch mal die
Butter rüber', sage ich zu ihr: 'Du hast mein ganzes Leben versaut, du alte
Schlampe.'"

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## godi (2 April 2008)

*Die weibliche Freundlichkeit!*

Die weibliche Freundlichkeit!


----------



## vierlagig (2 April 2008)

*um mal das sexuelle aufzugreifen*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc8tPTVBRSc


----------



## Ralle (2 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc8tPTVBRSc



Was soll uns das Gejaule sagen vl ???? Ich hab das erst für einen Fake gehalten, aber die meinen das ernst, oder?  Insofern durchaus was zum Lachen, aber vielleicht erklärst du es mir ja.

PS: Du hast ein paar super Whisky verpaßt *ROFL* .


----------



## vierlagig (2 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was soll uns das Gejaule sagen vl ???? Ich hab das erst für einen Fake gehalten, aber die meinen das ernst, oder?  Insofern durchaus was zum Lachen, aber vielleicht erklärst du es mir ja.



"durchaus was zum Lachen" ...erklärt doch schon alles  ... man muß halt auf den text ein wenig acht geben 



Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Du hast ein paar super Whisky verpaßt *ROFL* .



werde nicht das letzte mal da gewesen sein, schöne stadt, wenn auch nichts los ist ...


----------



## Ralle (2 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> werde nicht das letzte mal da gewesen sein, schöne stadt, wenn auch nichts los ist ...



Man muß nur wissen wohin  !


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 April 2008)

Im Flugzeug nach Amerika kommt eine Durchsage: "Wir befinden uns nun 3000 Meter über dem Atlantic."
Der Pilot vergisst nach der Durchsage das Mikro auszumachen und redet mit seinem Co-Piloten: "Jetzt einen heißen Kaffe und eine Stewardess, die mir einen bläst. Dann geht es mir richtig gut."
Die Stewardess rennt zum Cockpit um den Piloten über den peinlichen Vorfall aufzuklären. Da ruft ihr ein Passagier hinterher: "Sie haben den Kaffe vergessen!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 April 2008)

*Wann ist es wirklich kalt?*

Alles eine Frage der Einstellung, sagen uns die Finnen ...

+10°C: 
 In Helsinki laufen noch die Klimaanlagen, während wir die Heizung einschalten. 
 Die Lappen (Bewohner Lapplands) pflanzen Blumen.

+5°C:
 Die Lappen nehmen ein Sonnenbad, falls die Sonne noch über den Horizont steigt.

+2°C:
 Italienische Autos springen nicht mehr an.

0°C:
 Destilliertes Wasser gefriert.

-1°C:
 Der Atem wird sichtbar. Zeit, einen Mittelmeerurlaub zu planen. 
 Die Lappen essen Eis und trinken kaltes Bier.

-4°C:
 Die Katze will mit ins Bett.

-10°C:
 Zeit, einen Afrika Urlaub zu planen. 
 Die Lappen gehen zum Schwimmen.

-12°C:
 Zu kalt zum Schneien.

-15°C:
 Amerikanische Autos springen nicht mehr an.

-18°C:
 Die Hausbesitzer in Helsinki drehen die Heizung auf.

-20°C:
 Der Atem wird hörbar.

-22°C:
 Französische Autos springen nicht mehr an. 
Zu kalt zum Schlittschuhlaufen.

-23°C:
 Politiker beginnen, die Obdachlosen zu bemitleiden.

-24°C:
 Deutsche Autos springen nicht mehr an.

-26°C:
 Aus dem Atem kann Baumaterial für Iglus geschnitten werden.

-29°C:
 Die Katze will unter den Schlafanzug.

-30°C:
 Der Lappe flucht, tritt gegen den Reifen und startet seinen Lada.

-31°C:
 Zu kalt zum Küssen, die Lippen frieren zusammen.
 Lapplands Fußballmannschaft beginnt mit dem Training für den Frühling

-35°C:
 Zeit, ein zweiwöchiges heißes Bad zu planen.
 Die Lappen schaufeln den Schnee vom Dach.

-39°C:
 Quecksilber gefriert. Zu kalt zum Denken.
 Die Lappen schließen den obersten Hemdknopf

-40°C:
 Das Auto will mit ins Bett.
 Die Lappen ziehen einen Pullover an.

-44°C:
 Mein finnischer Kollege überlegt, evtl. das Bürofenster zu schließen.

-45°C:
 Die Lappen schließen das Klofenster.

-50°C:
 Die Seelöwen verlassen Grönland.
 Die Lappen tauschen die Fingerhandschuhe gegen Fäustlinge.

-70°C:
 Die Eisbären verlassen den Nordpol.
 An der Universität Rovaniemi (Lappland) wird ein Langlauf-Ausflug organisiert

-75°C:
 Der Weihnachtsmann verläßt den Polarkreis.
 Die Lappen klappen die Ohrenklappen der Mütze runter.

-120°C:
 Alkohol gefriert. Folge davon: Der Lappe ist sauer.

-268°C:
 Helium wird flüssig.

-270°C:
 Die Hölle friert zu.

-273,15°C:
 Absoluter Nullpunkt. Keine Bewegung der Elementarteilchen.
 Die Lappen geben zu: "Ja, es ist etwas kühl, gib' mir noch einen Schnaps zum Lutschen".

Und jetzt kennt Ihr den Unterschied zwischen Lappen und Waschlappen!
Also stellt Euch nicht so an!


----------



## kermit (5 April 2008)

ach, schau mal, da hab ich ein paar verschwundene Beiträge wiedergefunden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1032


----------



## dpd80 (6 April 2008)

Das nenne ich mal ne gelungene Werbung. *ROFL*


----------



## godi (6 April 2008)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal ne gelungene Werbung. *ROFL*



das finde ich auch nicht schlecht:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/300065/manix_the_gel/

(video beginnt erst bei 18sec)


----------



## dpd80 (6 April 2008)

Oder auch die hier


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 April 2008)

Dazu fällt mir gerade folgendes ein :

Erzählt ein Bauer seinem Freund : "Stell dir vor, letztens bin ich mit meinem Trecker in eine Radarfalle gefahren ...!"
Meint der Freund : "Und ... hat's geblitzt ?"
Antwortet der Bauer : "Nein ... gescheppert ..."


----------



## dpd80 (6 April 2008)

Wo wir beim Thema sind


----------



## dpd80 (6 April 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal versucht, sowas zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Das steht bei mir auf der Arbeit. Hab auch schon ein paar für Geburtstage gebaut, schlägt immer ein wie ne Bombe


----------



## Hermann (6 April 2008)

@dpd 80 , bei uns haben die dinger immer nur 2 anzeigen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2008)

Warum stehen Männer auf Lack und Leder?

Weil dann die Frau wie ein neues Auto riecht!


----------



## Question_mark (10 April 2008)

*Hobbyraum ....*

Hallo,

noch einen für den Spass zum Feierabend :


> Die Mutter hat bei ihrem Einkauf vergessen, Tampons zu besorgen. Deshalb schickt sie ihren Sohn in die Drogerie. Vorher aber erklärt sie ihm, dass er keine blöden Sprüche machen und sich anständig benehmen soll.
> 
> Nach zehn Minuten klingelt das Telefon bei ihr. Der Drogist ist am Apparat: "Können Sie mir helfen, ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, was der kleine Markus will." "Wieso, was hat er denn gesagt?", will die Mutter wissen.
> 
> "Er hat gesagt, er brauche Dämmwolle für Vaters Hobbyraum", antwortet der Drogist



Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Zefix (12 April 2008)

*Brief eines Rekruten der Bundeswehr*

Liebe Mutter, lieber Vater,

mir geht's gut. Ich hoffe euch, Annemarie, Klaus, Karl, Willi, Sigrid, Peter und Hans auch. Sagt Karl und Willi das

beim Bund sein, jede Landarbeit um Längen schlägt. Sie sollen sich schnell verpflichten, bevor alle Plätze voll sind.

Zuerst war ich sehr unruhig weil man bis fast um 6 Uhr im Bett bleiben muss, aber nun gefällt mir das mit dem lange ausschlafen. Sagt Karl und Willi man muss nur sein Bett richten und ein paar Sachen vor dem Frühstück polieren.

Keine Tiere füttern, kein Feuer machen, kein Stall sauber machen oder Holz hacken... praktisch gar nichts. Die Männer müssen sich rasieren, aber das ist nicht so schlimm, es gibt nämlich warmes Wasser.

Das Frühstück ist ein bisschen komisch, mit jeder Menge Saft, Getreide, Eier, aber dafür fehlt völlig Kartoffeln, Schinken, Steaks und das andere normale Zeug, aber sagt Karl und Willi man kann immer neben irgendwelchen Städtern sitzen, die nur Kaffee trinken und das Essen von denen mit deinem hält dann bis zum Mittag, wenn es wieder was zu essen gibt.

Es wundert mich nicht, das die Jungs aus der Stadt nicht weit laufen können.

Wir gehen viel auf "Überlandmärsche" von denen der Hauptfeld sagt, das langes Laufen gut ist für die Abhärtung. Na ja, wenn er das glaubt, als Rekrut kann ich da nichts gegen sagen. Ein "Überlandmarsch" ist ungefähr so weit wie bei uns zum Postamt, aber wenn wir da sind, haben die Städter wunde Füße und wir fahren alle in LKWs zurück.

Die Landschaft ist schön aber ganz flach. Der Feldwebel ist wie unser Lehrer. Er nörgelt immer. Der Hauptmann ist wie der Bürgermeister. Majore und Oberste fahren viel in Autos und gucken komisch, aber sie lassen einen völlig in Ruhe.

Das wird Karl und Willi umbringen vor Lachen:

Ich kriege Auszeichnungen für`s Schießen! Ich weiß nicht warum. Das Schwarze ist viel größer als ein Rattenkopf und bewegt sich nichtmal und es schießt auch nicht zurück, wie die Laubrunner Brüder mit dem Luftgewehr.

Alles was du machen musst ist, dich bequem hinlegen und es treffen.

Man muss nichtmal seine eigenen Patronen machen. Sie haben sie schon fertig in Kisten.

Dann gibt's noch "Nahkampfausbildung". Du kannst mit den Städtern ringen.
Aber ich muss sehr vorsichtig sein, die gehen leicht kaputt.

Ist viel leichter als den Stier zu bändigen. Ich bin am besten darin, außer gegen den Voller Sepp, der hat genau am gleichen Tag angefangen wie ich, aber ich hab nur einmal gegen ihn gewonnen.

Das wird daran liegen das ich nur 1,70 mit meinen 65 Kilos bin und er mit seinen 2 Metern und 120 Kilos ist halt schwieriger.

Vergesst nicht Karl und Willi schnell Bescheid zu sagen bevor andere mitkriegen wie das hier läuft und uns die Bude einrennen.

Alles Liebe,

Eure Maria


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 April 2008)

Ein Ehepaar hat Probleme, ein Kind zu zeugen. Die zwei beschließen also, in den USA einen Spezialisten aufzusuchen. Es gibt nur ein Problem: keiner von beiden spricht englisch. Der Spezialist gibt ihnen also durch unverkennbare Gesten zu verstehen, dass sie sich "an die Arbeit machen sollen". Anfangs ein wenig eingeschüchtert, vollziehen die beiden den Akt also vor dem Fruchtbarkeitsspezialisten von Weltrang. Der beginnt, die beiden von allen Seiten her zu inspizieren. Nach ein paar Minuten ruft er : "stop". Er zieht sich in sein Büro zurück und schreibt ein Rezept. Die beiden kehren erleichtert nach Deutschland zurück, wo der Mann sofort in die nächste Apotheke läuft und nach dem Medikament "Trytheotherol" fragt. "Wie bitte", sagt die Apothekerin. "Na Trytheotherol, wie es auf dem Rezept steht." "Zeigen Sie mal her ", sagt die Apothekerin. " Ach, ich seh' schon. Sie haben das falsch gelesen. Hier steht: "Try the other hole."


----------



## crash (13 April 2008)

Die Freundin des Programmierers


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

die zeigt sie aber schön her

mal mit einem freund durch berlin...
er sagt zu mir über ein unbekanntes fesches mädel..."aber hallo, die hatt aber holz vor der hütte"...sie hört das und sagt erregt..
du "kriechst" gleich eine..er dann "und wer "kriecht" die ANDERE?
iiich iiiich iiiich

grüsse


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

Ein altes Ehepaar feiert Goldene Hochzeit im gleichen Hotel in dem vor 50 Jahren auch die Hochzeitsnacht vollzogen wurde. Der Opa liegt schon auf dem Bett und streckt die Lanze in die Luft, als Oma nackt aus dem Bad kam und mit verklärtem Blick im Türrahmen stehen bleibt und fragt " na was hast du vor 50jahren gedacht, als du mich so das erste mal sahst?" Darauf hin Opa "das weiß ich noch ganz genau, ich dachte der saug ich die Möpse aus und vögel ihr den Verstand weg!" Darauf hin die Oma, "und was denkst du heute?" Opa: "Mir ist alles gelungen."


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

Der junge Mann verlangt einen Blumenstrauß für seine Freundin. "Nehmen Sie Rosen, wenn sie kosen", scherzt die Verkäuferin neckisch, "oder Narzissen, wenn sie küssen." "Dann", meint der junge Mann, "geben Sie mir ein Strauß Wicken!"


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

Ein Enkel besucht seinen Opa im Krankenhaus. Er fragt ihn: "Und wie ist das Essen?" - "Könnte nicht besser sein." - "Und wie sind die Schwestern?" - "Oh, toll. Die kümmern sich ganz lieb um mich. Jeden Abend bekomme ich eine heiße Schokolade und ein Viagra. Dann schlafe ich bis sieben Uhr." - "Viagra?", fragt der Enkel entsetzt. Daraufhin geht dieser zur Oberschwester und fragt nach, ob das denn stimme. Darauf antwortet die Oberschwester: "Ja klar! Mit der Schokolade kann er super einschlafen und mit dem Viagra rollt er nicht aus dem Bett!"


----------



## vierlagig (14 April 2008)

montags könnt ich kotzen


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsGf4_JTvxc


----------



## franzlurch (16 April 2008)

*G8 Gipfel 2007 Heiligendamm*

Als  Wladimir Putin, George W. Bush und Angela Merkel sich nach einer anstrengenden G8 Sitzung Mittags bei einem spaziergang am Ostseestrand in Heiligendamm entspannten schaute Wladimir auf die Seehinaus und sagte: Wir Russen haben die schnellsten, am schwersten bewaffneten und nicht aufspürbaren U-Boote, welche 4 Wochen unter Wasser bleiben können. Das konnte Georeg nicht auf sich sitzen lassen und konterte: Unsere amerikanischen U-Boot können jedes andere U-Boot aufspüren, sind doppelt so schnell wie eure russischen und fünf mal stärker bewaffnet. Und als Angela dann mit starrem überlegenden Blick aufs Meer hinausschaute und überleget was Sie nun sagen sollte passierte es. Mit tösendem Geräusch tauchte plötzlich direkt am Strand ein U-Boot auf, die Luke des Gefechtturm öffnete sich un ein Mann mit schwarzem Ledermantel kam herraus. Als er die drei mit offenen Mündern am Strand sehen stand hob er seinen rechten Arm und sagte: Heil Hi..er wir brauchen Diesel !!!


----------



## dpd80 (16 April 2008)

Hab ich heute zugeschickt bekommen *ROFL*:s12:


Text Bild 1: Simatic *S3*, Steuergerät mit Programmiergerät und *Lochstreifeneingabegerät*.

Text Bild 2: Programmiergerät Simatic S3 801



 Ich glaube, ich rufe morgen mal beim Siemens Support an und frage erstmal, wie ich mein Field-PG am besten an meine neue S3 anschließen kann.


----------



## Approx (17 April 2008)

*Finde den Chef....*

Wer erkennt den Chef...?
   
Gruß Approx


----------



## godi (17 April 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Wer erkennt den Chef...?
> 
> Gruß Approx



Ich glaube die Nummer 5 kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 April 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Nummer 5 kommt mir bekannt vor...


 
Du must Deinen Chef aber gut kennen  

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## himbeergeist (17 April 2008)

Komisch, wir können doch nicht alle den selben Chef haben 

FRank


----------



## godi (17 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Du must Deinen Chef aber gut kennen
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser



Jo habe ja auch den privaten Chef gemeint!


----------



## HaDi (20 April 2008)

Ich hab´ da auch ein Suchbild ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 April 2008)

Warum tragen schwäbische Hausfrauen keine String-Tangas?

Weil man die, wenn sie ausgedient haben, nicht als Putzlumpen verwenden kann.


----------



## HaDi (21 April 2008)

http://www.frauenfeindlichesarschloch.de/kummerkasten.html


----------



## BUR (21 April 2008)

Nur für Härtefälle !

Wegen chronischer Überfüllung wird entschieden, dass im Himmel nur noch echte Härtefälle aufgenommen werden.
So kommt es, dass der Wächter an der Himmelspforte zu einem Anklopfer sagt:
„Nun mein Sohn, dann erzähle mal deine Geschichte.“
Und so begann der Anwärter zu erzählen:
„Ich hatte den Verdacht, dass meine Frau mich betrügt. Um das zu prüfen, kam ich eines Tages drei Stunden eher nach Hause als gewöhnlich. Und tatsächlich, als ich die Wohnung betrat, sah ich , wie sich jemand vom Balkon hangeln wollte. Ich nahm den Hammer und schlug ihm auf die Hände und der Mann viel herunter, genau in ein paar Sträucher. Ich sah, dass er noch lebte. Ich nahm den Kühlschrank und warf ihn über den Balkon, auf den Mann, dann war er tot. All das hat mich so aufgeregt, dass ich einen Herzinfarkt bekam und daran verstarb.“
Da sagte der Wächter der Himmelspforte: „Nun das ist wirklich ein Härtefall, dann komm mal hinein.“
Zehn Minuten später klopfte es wieder an der Himmelspforte und auch dieser Mann musste seine Geschichte erzählen: „Nun, ich wollte mein Balkongeländer streichen. Plötzlich rutschte ich aus und viel übers Geländer. Glücklicher Weise konnte ich mich eine Etage tiefer am Balkongeländer abfangen, doch irgendein Trottel hat mir mit einem Hammer auf die Hände geschlagen und ich viel noch einmal tiefer und ich hatte noch einmal Glück, denn ich viel in ein paar Sträucher. Doch der gleiche Trottel warf dann einen Kühlschrank auf mich drauf und das war zu viel.“
Der Wächter der Himmelspforte entschied, dass auch das ein Härtefall ist und ließ den Mann eintreten.
Noch einmal zehn Minuten später klopfte es wieder und auch dieser Anwärter musste seine Geschichte vortragen: „Ich hatte unwahrscheinlich heißen Sex mit einer Frau, doch plötzlich kam der Ehemann nach Hause und ich hatte mich im Kühlschrank versteckt. Doch dieser Idiot von Ehemann hat den Kühlschrank über den Balkon geworfen…..


----------



## maxmax (22 April 2008)

*Die etwas andere Suchmaschine*

(Ton an)
http://www.msdewey.com/


----------



## godi (24 April 2008)

*Kaminabriss*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVTgVl1J4CE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVTgVl1J4CE

godi


----------



## zotos (25 April 2008)

Volker Pispers über: Siemens


----------



## nade (26 April 2008)

"Ich habe heute zwei SMS von meiner Freundin bekommen. In der ersten teilte sie mir mit, dass alles aus ist. In der zweiten, dass sie sich mit dem Adressaten vertan hat. Scheiß Leben."

"Heute ist mein Boss reingekommen und hat gefragt: 'Woran arbeitest du gerade?' Ich sage: 'An meinem Abschied.' Er hat wohl vergessen, dass er mich gerade gefeuert hatte ... Scheiß Leben."

"Heute hat meine neunjährige Tochter, die ich allein erziehe, einen Aufsatz geschrieben über den Menschen, in der Familie, den sie am meisten liebt. Sie hat eine Eins-Minus bekommen wegen ihres sehr ergreifenden Textes - über Skippy, das Meerschweinchen. Scheiß Leben."


----------



## marlob (26 April 2008)

Warum ist die Aussage 'Für die einen ist es Windows, für die anderen der größte Virus der Welt' inhaltlich nicht korrekt?

Ein Virus funktioniert zuverlässig!


----------



## marlob (26 April 2008)

Ein Obdachloser läuft durch die Stadt. Ihm ist kalt und er hat Hunger. Denkt so bei sich, Na, gehst mal in die Kirche, die haben doch immer was für nen armen Schlucker wie mich. Gesagt, getan, er geht ins nächste Gotteshaus. Und, Tatsache auf dem Altar steht ne Schale mit was Essbarem drinn. Natürlich haut unser Freund da kräftig rein. Ist ein bissl zäh das Zeug, aber es schmeckt ganz ordentlich. Nun, als er grad fertig ist, kommt ein Mann mit Talar herein. Natürlich will sich unser Freund auch bedanken: Herr Pfarrer, Herr Pfarrer ich möchte mich bei Ihnen bedanken, dass ich in ihrer schönen, warmen Kirche die leckeren Tintenfischringe essen durft! Da meint der andere: Also, wir müssen hier erst mal was klarstellen: 1. Ich bin kein Pfarrer sondern Rabbiner. 2. Dies ist keine Kirche sondern eine Synagoge 3. Tintenfischringe? Vorgestern war Beschneidung...


----------



## marlob (26 April 2008)

* 	Katze will Futter - Video*


----------



## edison (28 April 2008)

Kannte ich noch nicht - aus einem anderen Forum:


----------



## marlob (28 April 2008)

*Blow Job ....jugendfrei*


----------



## marlob (28 April 2008)

lecker Bananen
*Sexy Flaschenöffner*


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> lecker Bananen
> *Sexy Flaschenöffner*



Sach mal marlob ... , wo treibst du dich rum, Bengel !


----------



## vierlagig (30 April 2008)

vorallem FUN zum Feierabend weil es niemals schlecht sein kann sich gegen das rechte Gedankengut zu wenden und wenn es dann noch so geballt unformatiert und ungefiltert daher kommt macht der Kampf gegen rechts nicht nur noch mehr Sinn sondern scheint noch notwendiger als bisher geahnt!

*Telekolleg: Deutsch für Nazis*


----------



## vierlagig (8 Mai 2008)

*Anlagenfahrerberichtigungsautomat *


----------



## arcis (8 Mai 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHXBL6bzAR4


----------



## Eddy001 (9 Mai 2008)

Morgenmuffel:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbtXiLY88E0


Kabeltransport (wie´s doch schon jeder erlebt hat, oder??):

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1dVcE1XQtWw


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> *Blow Job ....jugendfrei*


 

Hey marlob.

Wenn ich deine Links öffen will bekomme ich folgende Meldung (siehe Anhang)

Doch nicht jugendfrei, oder ???????


----------



## afk (9 Mai 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Links öffen will bekomme ich folgende Meldung (siehe Anhang)


Oh je, unsittliche Handlungen in arabischen Ländern ... bei Delikten wie Diebstahl gab's da doch Sitten wie "Hand abhacken" ... pass auf, daß sie Dich nicht erwischen, wer weiß, wo der Scharfrichter dann hinzielt ...  

Gruß Axel


----------



## marlob (9 Mai 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hey marlob.
> 
> Wenn ich deine Links öffen will bekomme ich folgende Meldung (siehe Anhang)
> 
> Doch nicht jugendfrei, oder ???????


Also bei mir funktioniert es
Habe es gerade noch mal probiert


----------



## Solaris (9 Mai 2008)

> Hey marlob.
> Wenn ich deine Links öffen will bekomme ich folgende Meldung (siehe Anhang)
> Doch nicht jugendfrei, oder ???????


 
Hat die Mama die Kindersicherung noch an?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Hat die Mama die Kindersicherung noch an?


 
Die Mama nicht..aber der König    

@AFK
Hinrichtungen und sonstige Bestrafungen finden immer Freitags nach dem Mittagsgebet statt... das ist schon vorbei und heute ist hier mein letzter Freitag.... nochmal Glück gehabt....


----------



## Solaris (9 Mai 2008)

@Lipperlandstern Deine Signatur "nocht" etwas, vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## Dotzi (10 Mai 2008)

versteh einer die Frauen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Mai 2008)

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-394-bombenentschaerfung.html

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Solaris (16 Mai 2008)

http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/020827.html


----------



## crash (16 Mai 2008)

Sie: "Hans, du bist ja schon wieder betrunken!"
Er: "Sei still, es ist wirklich schon Strafe genug, dass ich dich doppelt sehe"


----------



## crash (16 Mai 2008)

der wahre Robin Hood


----------



## crash (16 Mai 2008)

*Der richtige Moment*

                                                                                      Nach einer kolossalen Feier:
Er zwingt sich die Augen zu öffnen und
blickt zuerst auf eine Packung Aspirin
und ein Glas Wasser auf dem Nachttisch.
Er setzt sich auf und schaut sich um.
Auf einem Stuhl ist seine gesamte
Kleidung, schön zusammengefaltet.

Er sieht, dass im Schlafzimmer alles
sauber und ordentlich aufgeräumt ist.

Und so sieht es in der ganzen Wohnung
aus.

Er nimmt das Aspirin und bemerkt einen
Zettel auf dem Tisch: "Liebling, das
Frühstück steht in der Küche, ich bin
schon früh raus, um einkaufen zu gehen.
Ich liebe Dich!"

Also geht er in die Küche und
tatsächlich - da steht ein fertig
gemachtes Frühstück, und die
Morgenzeitung liegt auf dem Tisch.
Außerdem sitzt da sein Sohn und isst.

Er fragt ihn: "Kleiner, was ist gestern
eigentlich passiert?" Sein Sohn sagt:
"Tja, Paps, Du bist um drei Uhr früh
heimgekommen, total besoffen und
eigentlich schon halb bewusstlos. Du
hast ein paar Möbel demoliert, in den
Flur gekotzt und hast Dir fast ein Auge
ausgestochen, als Du gegen einen
Türgriff gelaufen bist." Verwirrt fragt
er weiter: "Und warum ist dann alles
hier so aufgeräumt und das Frühstück auf
dem Tisch?" "Ach das!" antwortet ihm
sein Sohn, "Mama hat Dich ins
Schlafzimmer geschleift und aufs Bett
gewuchtet, aber als sie versuchte, Dir
die Hose auszuziehen, hast Du gesagt:

'Hände weg, Du Schlampe, ich bin
glücklich verheiratet.' "


Ein selbstverschuldeter Kater: 100 Euro
Kaputte Möbel: 250 Euro
Frühstück: 10 Euro
Im richtigen Moment das Richtige sagen:
unbezahlbar.


----------



## crash (16 Mai 2008)

*Missgeschick einer Frau*

                                                                                      Eine junge Frau hat einen neuen Lover
und schleppt ihn zum ersten Mal mit auf ihre
Bude. Ohne Umstände schlägt sie ihm vor, 69
zu machen. "Was zum Teufel ist das denn ?"
fragt er. Da wird ihr schlagartig klar, dass
der Typ wohl nicht der Erfahrenste ist und
sie ihn behutsam daran führen muss. Also
sagt sie erst mal nur:"Du legst deinen
Kopf zwischen meine Beine und ich den meinen
zwischen deine Beine." Das versteht
der Typ ohne Probleme - wenn er auch keinen blassen Schimmer davon hat, wo das Ganze denn
hinlaufen soll. Als sie nun gerade in
Position liegen, unterläuft der Lady ein
grässliches Missgeschick: Ihrem Darm
entweicht ein äußerst übel riechender Wind.
Der arme Kerl fängt an zu husten und
schmeißt sich röchelnd auf die andere Seite des
Bettes. Sie bittet um Entschuldigung und
schlägt vor, es noch einmal zu versuchen.
Gesagt getan. Nur, wie das Unglück es so
will, wiederholt sich die pestilenzmaßige
Katastrophe. Der Typ lauft grün an, ihm wird
völlig schwindelig, mit letzter Kraft richtet
er sich auf und beginnt sich anzuziehen.
Sie fragt: "Was ist los, warum
willst du gehen?" Darauf er: "Wenn du
meinst, dass ich mir auch noch die restlichen 67 reinziehe, hast du dich aber schwer geschnitten!


----------



## crash (16 Mai 2008)

Ein Typ erwacht im Krankenhaus aus dem Koma. 
Am Bett steht ein Doktor und fragt: "Gut, dass es Ihnen besser geht. 
Aber ich muss Sie einfach mal etwas fragen: schwere Knochenbrüche, 
dicke Veilchen, Blutergüsse auf dem ganzen Körper, ein Milzriss... 
Sind Sie in eine schwere Kneipenschlägerei geraten?"
Der Mann schüttelt den Kopf: "Nein, das ist beim Golfspielen mit meiner Frau passiert. 
Wir waren gerade bei einem schwierigen Loch und haben beide unsere Bälle auf eine benachbarte Kuhweide geschlagen. 
Wir suchen also unsere Bälle, und da sehe ich im Hintern einer Kuh etwas weißes. 
Ich geh also hin, heb den Schwanz der Kuh und sehe im Arsch des Tieres einen kleinen Golfball mit dem Monogramm meiner Frau. 
Ich dreh mich also zu meiner Frau um, immer noch den Kuhschwanz hochhaltend, und rufe: 
"Hey, der sieht aus wie deiner!' 
Was dann passierte, weiß ich nicht mehr..."


----------



## kermit (16 Mai 2008)

crash schrieb:


> *Der richtige Moment*
> ...


Duplikat:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=46691&highlight=moment+unbezahlbar#post46691


----------



## doublecee (16 Mai 2008)

also nach 2 jahren darf man so einen schon wieder ma aufwärmen....


----------



## Junior (17 Mai 2008)

Mal einer den ich hier noch nicht gesehen habe 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcMT395UvWI

Viel Spaß Günter


----------



## crash (17 Mai 2008)

*wie konnte das nur passieren?*



kermit schrieb:


> Duplikat:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=46691&highlight=moment+unbezahlbar#post46691



asche auf mein haupt.
sorry daß ich vor meinem posting die vorherigen 790 beiträge nicht gelesen habe um ein doppelposting zu vermeiden.
soll nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## maxi (17 Mai 2008)

Da war ein junger Mann, der echt auf seinen Körper achtete. Er schaute auf sein Gewicht und auf einen gepflegten Körper. Eines Tages schaute er in den Spiegel und nahm zur Kentniss, dass er überall schön gebräunt war, bis auf sein bestes Stück. 

Er überlegte was er dafür tun könnte. 
Er ging zum Strand, zog sich komplett aus und grub sich in den Sand ein, mit Ausnahme seines besten Stückes, das aus dem Sand herausstand. 

Zwei ältere Damen schlenderten am Strand entlang.Eine benutzte einen Stock.Als sie nun bei dem jungen Mann angetroffen waren und sie das aus dem Sand herausragende beste Stück sah, berührte sie es mit dem Stock und sagte: 

"Es gibt keine Gerechtigkeit mehr auf dieser Welt!" 
Die andere fragte was sie damit meine und sie antwortete: 

"Als ich 20 war, war ich neugierig darauf, 
mit 30 genoss ich es, 
mit 40 habe ich darum gebeten, 
mit 50 zahlte ich dafür, 
mit 60 bettelte ich dafür, 
mit 70 vergaß ich es, 
wo ich nun 80 bin wachsen die verdammten Dinger wild am Strand und ich bin zu alt um in die Hocke zu gehen."


----------



## maxi (17 Mai 2008)

Frage:
Woran erkennt man eine Macho-Frau ?


Antwort:
Wenn der Vibrator einen Kick-Starter hat !


----------



## maxi (17 Mai 2008)

Zwei Blondinen im Fahrstuhl. An der Wand befindet sich ein Fleck. Die eine zieht ihren Finger durch, schleckt ihn ab und sagt: "Mmh, Sperma!" Daraufhin taucht die andere ihren Finger in den Fleck, leckt ihn ab und sagt: "Aber nicht aus´m Haus!"


----------



## maxi (17 Mai 2008)

Am Nacktbadestrand gehen drei Tennis-Damen entlang und sehen einen Mann schlafend in der Sonne liegen. Er hat sich das Gesicht mit einer Zeitung abgedeckt und die Damen sehen seine Erektion.
Nach einer Weile sagt die erste Dame: „Also mein Mann ist das nicht.“
Die zweite Dame: „Stimmt, dein Mann ist das nicht.“
Die dritte Dame „Stimmt, und aus dem Club ist er auch nicht“.


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2008)

http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030313.html

// edit -- Wie kommt man nur auf so nen scheiss?

http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/030719.html

http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/031103.html


----------



## vierlagig (20 Mai 2008)

*suchbild*






*
VIA*


----------



## Junior (25 Mai 2008)

*Sparmaßnahmen*
​
Die alte Zenzi Huber, ihren Angaben nach immer Jungfrau gewesen, stirbt nun mit 98 Jahren.
Ihr Bruder Sepp, selbst schon ein alter Herr, will für seine Schwester ein ordentliches Begräbnis.
Dazu gehört natürlich auch ein ordentlicher Grabstein mit einer schönen Inschrift.
Also geht er zum Steinmetz und sagt:
„Beppo, ich möchte, dass du mir auf den Grabstein für meine Schwester folgendes schreibst:


*Sie wurde als Jungfrau geboren,*
*sie lebte in Gottes Ehrfurcht auch immer als solche, *
*und so starb sie auch als Jungfrau*​​
Der Steinmetz hörte geduldig zu, überlegte eine Weile, dann sagte er;
„Lieber Sepp, ich schreibe dir das natürlich gerne auf den Grabstein, wenn du es denn unbedingt so haben willst. Aber du musst bedenken, dass dies sehr teuer wird. Die vielen Worte und noch mehr Buchstaben, die ich ja alle einzeln meißeln muss!“
Da meinte der alte Sepp:
„Ja, kosten dürfte es halt nicht so viel, denn ich bin ja auch nur ein kleiner Harz-IV Bezieher und Geld habe ich nicht viel . . . „
Darauf sagte der Steinmetz:
„Na, ich mach’ die einen Vorschlag zur Güte: wir kürzen den Spruch sinngemäß etwas ab. Das wäre dann ganz billig!“
Der alte Herr fragte:
„Ja . . . und was würden sie denn da schreiben?“
Der Steinmetz sagte daraufhin:
_„Ungeöffnet zurück“_

_MfG Günter._


----------



## doublecee (26 Mai 2008)

wen von euch schon immer mal interessiert hat, was das geheimnis an coca-cola ist....


----------



## Borsti (28 Mai 2008)

Bei dem "Nullpointer ???" Thema von Onkel Dagobert ist mir wieder was eingefallen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pmWojisM_E


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Juni 2008)

*Die Welt ist ungerecht*

Was haben wir Deutschen nur verbrochen?

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-1JFbOggc-ungerechte-welt.html

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## crash (2 Juni 2008)

Drei Kühe stehen im Stall.
Die erste Kuh sagt: "Muuh".
Die zweite Kuh sagt: "Muuh Muuh".
Die dritte Kuh sagt: "Muuh Muuh Muuh".
Da kommt der Bauer in den Stall und erschießt die dritte Kuh.
Die erste Kuh fragt: "Ey Bauer warum hast du sie erschossen?"
Darauf der Bauer: "Sie wusste zu viel"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Juni 2008)

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-4312-ameisenfalle.html

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Approx (9 Juni 2008)

*Jede Zelle fühlt sich wohl...*

Für alle, die gerade ein bisschen schlecht drauf sind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

Gruß Approx *ROFL* 

PS: Je öfter man es sich anhört, desto weicher wird die Birne...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2008)

*EM 2008 Für die Österreicher unter uns*

*Österreich spielt bei der EM gegen Deutschland. TeamchefJogi Löw und seine 
Spieler unterhalten sich vor dem Match in der Umkleidekabine: 'Hört zu
Jungs, ich weiß, die Österreicher sind schlecht.', erklärt der Trainer.
'Aber wir müssen gegen sie spielen, da ist nichts zu machen...'
'Ich mache Euch einen Vorschlag', sagt Jens Lehmann , 'ihr geht alle ineine 
Bar und ich spiele allein gegen sie. Was meint ihr dazu?'
'Klingt vernünftig!', antworten der Teamchef und die anderen Spieler und
gehen in eine Kneipe auf ein Bier und spielen Billard.
Nach gut einer Stunde erinnert sich Michael Ballack, dass ja das Spielläuft 
und schaltet den Fernseher an:
Die Anzeigetafel zeigt:
Deutschland 1 (Lehmann 10. Min.) - Österreich 0
Zufrieden widmen sie sich wieder ihrem Billardspiel und dem Bier für eine
weitere Stunde, bevor sie sich das Endresultat betrachten.
Die Anzeigetafel zeigt:
Deutschland 1 (Lehmann 10. Min.) - Österreich 1 ( Linz 90.Min.)
'Scheisse!' schreien alle Spieler und rennen entsetzt ins Stadion zurück,wo 
sie Jens Lehmann in der Kabine sitzen sehen, das Gesicht in den Händen
vergraben.
'Was zum Teufel ist passiert, Jens?' schreit der Teamchef.
'Sorry Freunde', antwortet Lehmann, 'aber dieser verdammte Schiedsrichter
hat mich in der 11. Minute vom Platz gestellt!'*


----------



## Maxl (9 Juni 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> *Österreich spielt bei der EM gegen Deutschland. TeamchefJogi Löw und seine
> Spieler unterhalten sich vor dem Match in der Umkleidekabine: 'Hört zu
> Jungs, ich weiß, die Österreicher sind schlecht.', erklärt der Trainer.
> 'Aber wir müssen gegen sie spielen, da ist nichts zu machen...'
> ...


:sw14::sw22::sw12::sw11::sw10:


----------



## Solaris (10 Juni 2008)

Treffen sich zwei Österreicher.
Fragt der eine: Und? Host'n Führerschein jetzt?
Sagt der andere: Naa, durchgfoll'n bin i.
Fragt der erste zurück: Wie host denn dös gschofft?
Sagt der andere: Jo, i bin an aan Kreisel kemma, do war a
Schild gschdandn 30!
Fragt der erste: Jo unn?
Sagt der andere: Do bin i 30 Moal ummedum gfohrn.
Fragt der erste: Jo, und dann?
Sagt der andere: Bin i durchgfolln.
Fragt der erste: Host dich verzöhlt?


----------



## Borsti (10 Juni 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAtdsDTt__s

Spaß mit einem kleinen Robby...


----------



## arcis (11 Juni 2008)

*+*

Was macht ein österreichischer Nationalspieler, nachdem er Europameister geworden ist? 

Er klappt den Laptop zu und geht ins Bett.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Juni 2008)

Gabs diesen Witz nicht schon mit den Holländern bei der letzten WM?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Approx (13 Juni 2008)

*No Risk, no Fun!*

Schaut euch diese Typen mal an!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy8-tcAQeSc

Echt krass! :shock:


----------



## argv_user (13 Juni 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Schaut euch diese Typen mal an!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy8-tcAQeSc
> 
> Echt krass! :shock:



Genau: wenn man schon mal von einer Leiter gefallen
ist, kann man das voll einschätzen


----------



## arcis (16 Juni 2008)

*+*

Germany vs Netherlands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSafllCNkDo


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wie konnten wir früher nur überleben?


MfG


----------



## franzlurch (20 Juni 2008)

> Ein Mann in einem Heissluftballon hat die Orientierung verloren. Er geht tiefer und sichtet eine Frau am Boden. Er sinkt noch weiter ab und ruft: "Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn vor einer Stunde zu treffen; und ich weiss nicht wo ich bin."
> Die Frau am Boden antwortet: "Sie sind in einem Heissluftballon in ungefähr 10 m Höhe über Grund. Sie befinden sich auf dem 49. Grad, 28 Minuten und 11 Sekunden nördlicher Breite und 8. Grad, 28 Minuten und 58 Sekunden östlicher Länge."
> "Sie müssen Ingenieurin sein" sagt der Ballonfahrer.
> "Bin ich", antwortet die Frau, "woher wissen Sie das?"
> ...


 


Schönes WE !!  :sm24:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juni 2008)

Steht ein Mann vor Gericht. Die Verhandlung zieht sich über Tage, bis der Richter sein Urteil gefällt hat. Angeklagter: "erheben sie sich" Der Mann steht auf und schaut den Richter mit großen Augen an. Der Richter zum Angeklagten : " ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für sie. Welche möchten sie zuert hören" Der Angeklagte darauf hin:"erst die schlechte" Darauf der Richter:"nun gut. Ich verurteile sie im Namen des Volkes zum Tode." Der Angeklagte sackt zusammen. Es herrscht toten Stille im Saal. Der Richter weiter: "Und nun die gute Nachricht: Mario Gomez wird schießen".


----------



## Question_mark (20 Juni 2008)

*Spoorrrttt*

Hallo,

dann mal einen zum Wochenende von mir :



> SIE SAGT: "Ich muss zum Sport."
> Keiner sagt was.
> SIE WIEDER: "Ich muss zum Spoooort."
> ER: "Was machste denn?"
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 Juni 2008)

*Fin*

Hallo,

wenn Ihr noch einen meiner flachen Witze ertragen könnt, einfach weiterlesen :



> Die sieben Zwerge gehen in den Vatikan, und weil sie eben DIE sieben Zwerge
> sind, werden sie, Fin voran, zum Papst vorgelassen.
> 
> "Fin, mein Sohn", sagt der Papst, "was kann ich für Dich tun?"
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Approx (20 Juni 2008)

*Deutschland-Fan*

*Deutschland-Fan​Eine holländische Familie geht einkaufen. Während sie im Sportgeschäft sind, nimmt
sich der Sohn ein Deutschland-Shirt und sagt zu seiner Schwester:
"Ich habe mich entschieden, dass ich Deutschland-Fan werde und möchte dieses T-Shirt
zum Geburtstag."
Die große Schwester reagiert wütend und gibt ihm eine Ohrfeige:
"Bist Du bescheuert, geh und rede mit Mutter darüber."
Also geht der kleine Junge mit dem Deutschland T-Shirt zur Mutter und sagt:
"Ich habe mich entschieden, dass ich Deutschland-Fan werde und möchte dieses T-Shirt
zum Geburtstag."
Die Mutter reagiert entrüstet und gibt ihm zwei Ohrfeigen:
"Hast Du sie noch alle, geh und red mit Vater darüber."
So geht der Junge zum Vater und sagt:
"Ich habe mich entschieden, dass ich Deutschland-Fan werde und möchte dieses T-Shirt
zum Geburtstag."
Der Vater dreht komplett durch und haut den Jungen an Ort und Stelle windelweich:
"Kein Sohn von mir wird je in so einem Shirt herum laufen!!!"
Ungefähr eine halbe Stunde später sitzt die ganze Familie wieder im Auto und macht
sich auf den Heimweg. Der Vater dreht sich zum Sohn und sagt:
"Sohn, ich hoffe Du hast heute etwas gelernt?"
"Ja Vater, das habe ich."
"Gut Sohn, und das wäre?"
Der Sohn antwortet: " Ich bin erst seit einer Stunde Deutschland-Fan und schon hasse​ich die Holländer !!!!!!!"

gruß Appro
*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Juni 2008)

Was ist ratten?

Das gleiche wie mausen, nur mit längeren Schwänzen!


----------



## franzlurch (24 Juni 2008)

Das heißt aber was ist RATTELN nicht RATTEN!


----------



## maweri (24 Juni 2008)

*zu schlau für die 1.Klasse*

Eine Grundschullehrerin geht zu ihrem Rektor und beschwert sich: 
"Mit dem kleinen Uwe aus der ersten Klasse ist es kaum auszuhalten! Der weiß immer alles besser! Er sagt, er ist mindestens so schlau wie seine Schwester, und die ist schon in der dritten Klasse. Und jetzt will er auch in die dritte Klasse gehen!" 

Der Rektor: "Beruhigen Sie sich. Wenn er wirklich so schlau ist, können wir ihn ja einfach mal testen." 

Gesagt, getan, und am nächsten Tag steht der kleine Uwe zusammen mit seiner Lehrerin vor dem Rektor. 

"Uwe," sagt der Direktor, "es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten. Wir stellen dir jetzt ein paar Fragen. Wenn du die richtig beantwortest, kannst du ab heute in die dritte Klasse gehen. Wenn du aber falsch antwortest, gehst du zurück in die erste Klasse und benimmst dich!!" 

Uwe nickt eifrig. 


Rektor: "Wie viel ist 6 mal 6?" 

Uwe: "36." 

Rektor: "Wie heißt die Hauptstadt von Deutschland?" 

Uwe: "Berlin." 


Der Rektor stellt seine Fragen nach der anderen und Uwe kann alles richtig beantworten. 


Rektor zur Lehrerin: "Ich glaube, Uwe ist wirklich weit genug für die dritte Klasse." 

Lehrerin: "Darf ich ihm auch ein paar Fragen stellen?"

Rektor: "Bitte schön." 

Lehrerin: "Uwe, wovon habe ich zwei, eine Kuh aber vier?" 

Uwe nach kurzem Überlegen: "Beine." 

Lehrerin: "Was hast du in deiner Hose, ich aber nicht?" 

Der Rektor wundert sich etwas über diese Frage, aber da antwortet Uwe schon: "Taschen." 

Lehrerin: "Was macht ein Mann im Stehen, eine Frau im Sitzen und ein Hund auf drei Beinen?" 

Dem Rektor steht der Mund offen, doch Uwe nickt und sagt: "Die Hand geben." 

Lehrerin: "Was ist hart und rosa, wenn es reingeht, aber weich und klebrig, wenn es rauskommt?" 

Der Rektor bekommt einen Hustenanfall, und danach antwortet Uwe gelassen: "Kaugummi." 

Lehrerin: "Wo haben die Frauen die krausesten Haare?" Der Rektor sinkt in seinem Stuhl zusammen, aber Uwe antwortet ganz spontan: "In Afrika!" 

Lehrerin: "Wohin greifen die Frauen am liebsten bei einem Mann?" 

Dem Rektor wird ganz schwarz vor Augen, und Uwe sagt: "Zur Brieftasche." 

Lehrerin: "Gut, Uwe, eine Frage noch: Sag mir ein Wort, das mit F anfängt, mit N aufhört und etwas mit Hitze und Aufregung zu tun hat!" 

Dem Rektor stehen die Tränen in den Augen. Uwe überlegt einen Moment und antwort dann freudig: "Feuerwehrmann!" 

Rektor: "Schon gut, schon gut. Von mir aus kann Uwe auch in die vierte Klasse gehen oder gleich aufs Gymnasium. Ich hätte die letzten sieben Fragen falsch beantwortet ..."


----------



## pylades (24 Juni 2008)

Pylades


----------



## himbeergeist (24 Juni 2008)

*aus aktuellem Anlaß*

http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/cordoba-wm-parodie/


----------



## crash (29 Juni 2008)

Hier ist schon mal die Aufstellung für das Spiel am Sonntag gegen Spanien.


----------



## Sven_HH (29 Juni 2008)

N Typ und ein Mädel lernen sich in der Disco kennen, flirten, trinken, gehen zusammen zu ihm nach Hause. 
Beide total blau, es wird rumgemacht wie verrückt. 

Dann muss sie aufs Klo. Stellt fest: Mist, hab meine Tage gekriegt. Was mach ich´n jetzt? Überleg... Ach egal, der Typ ist so besoffen, der merkt das eh nicht mehr. Also zurück und weitergemacht wie die Wilden. 

Am nächsten Morgen wacht er auf und ist alleine. 
Schlägt die Bettdecke zurück - alles voller Blut. Oh mein Gott, was hab ich getan??? Er springt aus dem Bett, rennt zum Waffenschrank, zählt seine 
Gewehre durch: alle noch drin. Gottseidank, erschossen hab ich sie nicht. 

Der Messerblock!!! Er rennt in die Küche, zählt die Messer durch - alle Messer noch drin. Gottseidank, erstochen hab ich sie nicht. 

Dann muss er auf´s Klo. Geht zur Toilette, guckt im Vorbeigehen in den Spiegel... 

Scheiße. Ich hab sie gefressen.


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juni 2008)

einfach am ende des spiels zurechtschneiden


----------



## TommyG (29 Juni 2008)

Was vom Bund,

was vom Klo:

http://www.aganauten.de/index.htm?/fun/klo.htm

Greetz, Tom


----------



## tuppes38 (29 Juni 2008)

Verloren, das tut weh!!


----------



## crash (30 Juni 2008)

Wer kann sich noch an seine Führerscheinprüfung erinnern?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> *..**'Sorry Freunde', antwortet Lehmann, 'aber dieser verdammte Schiedsrichter*
> *hat mich in der 11. Minute vom Platz gestellt!'..*


Im Finale hätt's ja fast geklappt!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## TommyG (2 Juli 2008)

Was vom Job:

Coding/ Programmieren:




*Klingonische Programmierer...* 
*Die Kernaussagen des Interviews mit einem klingonischen Programmierer*

- Spezifikationen sind für die Schwachen und Ängstlichen

- Einrückungen im Code? Ich zeige Dir wie man einrückt, wenn ich Deinen Schädel einrücke.

- Was soll das Gerede mit der "Freigabe"? Klingonen erstellen für Ihre Software keine "Freigabe". Wir lassen die Software aus ihrem Käfig, damit sie eine blutige Spur von Designern und Qualitätsprüfern hinter sich herzieht.

- Klingonische Funktionsaufrufe haben keine Parameter - sie haben Argumente. Wage nicht zu widersprechen!

- Debugging? Wir debuggen nicht. Klingonische Software ist nicht dazu gedacht, die Schwachen zu verhätscheln.

- Ich habe die Abteilung vom technischen Qualitätsmanagement in einem Wettkampf besiegt. Die werden uns nicht mehr belästigen. 

- Ein echter klingonischer Programmierer kommentiert seinen Code nicht.

- Mit dem Entwurf dieser Anforderungsliste hast Du meine Familie beleidigt. Mache Dich bereit zu sterben!

- Du stellst den Sinn meines Codes in Frage? Ich sollte Dich auf der Stelle töten.

- Unsere Nutzer werden Furcht und Achtung vor unserer Software haben. Laßt die Software los! Laßt sie los, auf daß die Nutzer wie die Hunde fliehen, die sie sind!



Greetz, Tom


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juli 2008)

Wie sieht es dann mit Entwicklern aus? Gibt es da auch Infos dazu?


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Juli 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wie sieht es dann mit Entwicklern aus? Gibt es da auch Infos dazu?


 
Habt ihr denn bei Deltalogic auch Klingonen beschäftigt ?
Für die Entwicklung solltest du auf jeden Fall Romulaner vorziehen ... Klingonen nur im Vertrieb (vielleicht auch in der Buchhaltung, wenn sie sich darauf einlassen) ... Vulkanier ggf. im Support oder in der Entwicklung.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Junior (3 Juli 2008)

*Ohne Kommentar.*

Eine Blondine kam eines Nachts in die Notaufnahme gerannt mit einer Schusswunde an ihrem Mittelfinger. „Wie ist das passiert?“ fragte der Notarzt.
„Nun, ich wollte mir das Leben nehmen"!, antwortete die Blondine.
„Ich verstehe nicht“, stotterte der Arzt. „Sie haben versucht Selbstmord zu begehen, indem Sie sich in den Finger geschossen haben?“
„Nein Dummerchen“, sagte die Blondine. „Zuerst legte ich den Revolver unter mein Kinn. Dann dachte ich: Nein, ich habe erst 8000 Euro bezahlt um mein Gesicht und meinen Hals zu liften. Ich werde mir also nicht unter mein Kinn schießen.“
„Was dann?“, fragte der Arzt weiter.
„Dann steckte ich den Revolver in meinen Mund. Dann musste ich daran denken, dass ich erst kürzlich 4000 Euro bezahlt habe, um meine Zähne zu richten. Ich bin also nicht so dumm, mir in den Mund zu schießen!“
„Und dann?“, fragte der Arzt weiter.
„Dann setzte ich den Revolver an mein Ohr. Aber ich befürchtete, dass das Geräusch zu laut sein würde. Bevor ich den Abzug zog, steckte ich deshalb meinen Finger in das andere Ohr . . . „


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Juli 2008)

*Man kann nicht alles vorher wissen*

Eine Frau wacht mitten in der Nacht auf und stellt fest, dass ihr Ehemann nicht im Bett ist. Sie zieht sich ihren Morgenmantel an und verlässt das Schlafzimmer. Er sitzt am Küchentisch vor einer Tasse Kaffee - tief in Gedanken versunken... starrt nur gegen die Wand. 
 Sie kann beobachten, wie ihm eine Träne aus den Augen rinnt und er einen kräftigen Schluck von seinem Kaffee nimmt. 
 "Was ist los, Liebling? Warum sitzt du um diese Uhrzeit in der Küche?" fragt sie ihn. 
 "Erinnerst du dich, als wir vor 20 Jahren unser erstes Date hatten? Du warst gerade erst 16!" 
 "Aber ja!" erwidert sie. 
 "Erinnerst du dich daran, dass uns dein Vater dabei erwischt hat, als wir uns gerade in meinem Auto auf dem Rücksitz geliebt haben?" 
 "Ja, ich erinnere mich gut, das werde ich wohl nie vergessen." 
 "Erinnerst du dich auch, als er mir sein Gewehr vor das Gesicht gehalten hat und gesagt hat 'Entweder du heiratest meine Tochter oder du wanderst für die nächsten 20 Jahre ins Gefängnis!' ?" 
 "Oh ja!" sagt sie. 
 Er wischt eine weitere Träne von seiner Wange und sagt: "Weißt du...heute wäre ich entlassen worden!" *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (5 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

den Witz zum Wochenende von mir :



> Marie 16 Jahre alt:
> 
> Liebes Dr. Sommer Team!
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (5 Juli 2008)

*Aus meinem Fotoalbum*

Hallo,

habe gerade im Fotoalbum noch ein Bild von mir aus recht jungen Jahren gefunden. Und will es Euch nicht verheimlichen ...




Ich war (bin) doch ein nettes Kerlchen, deshalb mag die ASEG mich so gerne ...    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Cerberus (9 Juli 2008)

Ein älterer Mann zum anderen:

"Ich führte sechs Jahre lang ein anständiges Leben: kein Alkohol, nix geraucht, keine Frauen und immer früh ins Bett.






Dann kam ich in die Schule und das Leben ging los."


----------



## Cerberus (10 Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch ein paar:



> Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt.
> 
> Treffen sich zwei Jäger. Beide tot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (11 Juli 2008)

*Der elektrische Strom !?*




- Strom ist sehr dünn. Deshalb braucht man für Strom keinen Schlauch. Er geht durch einen einfachen Draht, so dünn ist er. 

- Mit Holz kann man keinen Strom übertragen. Wahrscheinlich saugt Holz ihn auf.
Mit Kunststoff ist es genauso ... 

- Wenn Strom nicht gebraucht wird, ist er nicht dünn. Im Gegenteil, er ist dickflüssig, damit er nicht aus der Steckdose läuft, sonst müsste ja immer ein Stopfen auf der Steckdose sein. 

- Woher Strom weiß, dass er gebraucht wird und dünn werden muss, ist noch unklar. Wahrscheinlich sieht er, wenn jemand mit einem Elektrogerät ins Zimmer kommt. 

- Strom ist nicht nur sehr dünn, sondern auch unsichtbar. Daher sieht man auch nicht, ob in einem Draht Strom drin ist oder nicht, dann muss man ihn anfassen. 

- Wenn Strom drin ist, tut es weh, das nennt man Stromschlag, denn der Strom mag es nicht, wenn man ihn anfasst und er wehrt sich. 

- Manchmal merkt man auch nichts. Entweder weil kein Strom drin ist, oder weil man plötzlich tot ist. Das nennt man Exitus. 

- Strom ist vielseitig, man kann damit kochen, bohren, heizen und vieles mehr. 

- Wenn man einen Draht mit Strom an einen anderen Draht mit Strom hält, funkt und knallt es. Das nennt man Kurzschluss. Aber dafür gibt es Sicherungen, die kann man dann wieder eindrehen. 

- Außer den Strom im Kabel gibt es noch Strom zum Mitnehmen. Der ist in kleinen Schachteln verpackt. Der Fachmann nennt so etwas Batterie. 

- Der Strom in der Schachtel kann natürlich nicht so sehen, ob er gebraucht wird oder nicht. Deshalb läuft er manchmal einfach so ohne Grund aus und frisst alles kaputt. 

- Es gibt mehrere Arten von Strom: 

Starkstrom: Es ist einfach unheimlich stark, was man mit ihm alles machen kann. 
Wechselstrom: Heißt so, weil seine Verwendung häufig wechselt. 
Gleichstrom: Ihm ist es völlig gleich, was man mit ihm macht.


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2008)

von: *Kundenlust und -Frust im Elektronikladen*



> *K*unde: Guten Tag! Ich brauche solche Stecker!
> _Nachdem er 10 Minuten gebraucht hat, um einen Ziploc-Beutel aufzumachen legt er mir 2 kleine, schwarze Stecker auf den Tisch, wie sie zum Beispiel benutzt werden, um Power- und Reset-Taster des Computergehäuses mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden. Ich hole ihm die Stecker._
> *I*ch: Bitte schön!
> *K*: Nein, die sind ja falsch, ich brauche die so wie meine hier, ohne Kabel, da sind ja schon Kabel dran! Die Kabel habe ich ja schon!
> ...



*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (11 Juli 2008)

*Ganz schön abgefuckt, der alte Mann ...*

Hallo,



> Ein älterer, weißhaariger Herr betrat am Freitag abend in Begleitung einer jungen, sehr attraktiven Dame ein vornehmes Juweliergeschäft.
> Er sagte dem Inhaber, dass er einen ganz besonderen Ring für seine Freundin suche.
> Der Juwelier überprüfte seine Kollektion und bot dem Kunden einen Ring im Wert von 5000 Euro an.
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (11 Juli 2008)

*Ohne Worte ....*

Hallo,




Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (12 Juli 2008)

*Ist User8 nicht wirklich cool ....*

Hallo,

da ich gerade dabei bin, meine Internet- und Telefonanlage auf VDSL umzustellen (incl. Fernsehen via IPTV, mein Anschluss ist heute dafür freigeschaltet worden) habe ich mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und dabei diesen Kracher in einem anderen Forum gefunden. Beachtet die Beiträge von User8, jedes Forum hat seinen waldy 

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/239886-60-flat-danke-abzocke-billigwerbung

Es dauert zwar etwas, bis man sich durch die 4 Seiten durchgelesen hat, aber es lohnt sich wirklich  *ROFL**ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Juli 2008)

*Wer sucht Entwickler ???*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LlLAiug4Onw
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=d_AP3SGMxxM&NR=1


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Juli 2008)

Feierabend
Sagt ein Kollege zum anderen:
"Ich geh jetzt heim und leg mich auf die faule Haut.
Hoffentlich ist sie nicht gerade beim Einkaufen." *ROFL*


Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Approx (14 Juli 2008)

*Bessere Arbeitsplatzgestaltung...*

Wenns mal wieder zu langweilig am Arbeitsplatz wird...

Greez Appro


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juli 2008)

*Langweilige Urlaubtrips??*

Hi,

Langeweile im Urlaub???

Dann doch mal die Vorschläge im Anhang beachten!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Juli 2008)

Es war einmal ein Schäfer, der in einer einsamen ... 

... Gegend seine Schafe hütete. 
Eines Tages fuhr ein nagelneuer Audi TT, eine riesige Staubwolke hinter sich bildend, durch die Gegend und hielt direkt neben ihm. 
Der Fahrer des TT, ein junger Mann im Brioni-Anzug, Cerutti-Schuhen, Ray-Ban-Sonnenbrille und einer YSL-Krawatte stieg aus und fragte ihn: "Wenn ich errate wie viele Schafe Sie haben, bekomme ich dann eins?" 

Der Schäfer schaute den jungen Mann an, dann seine friedlich grasenden Schafe, und sagte ruhig: "In Ordnung." 
Der junge Mann parkt den TT, verbindet sein Notebook mit dem Handy, geht im Internet auf eine NASA-Seite, scannt die Gegend mit Hilfe seines GPS-Satellitennavigationssystems, öffnet eine Datenbank und 60 Excel-Tabellen mit einer Unmenge Formeln. 

Schließlich druckt er auf seinem Hi-Tech-Minidrucker einen 150-seitigen Bericht, dreht sich zu dem Schäfer um und sagt: "Sie haben hier exakt 1586 Schafe." 

Der Schäfer sagt: "Das ist richtig! Suchen Sie sich ein Schaf aus." 
Der junge Mann nimmt ein Schaf und lädt es in den TT ein. 
Der Schäfer schaut ihm zu und sagt: "Wenn ich Ihren Beruf errate, geben Sie mir das Schaf dann zurück?" 
"Klar, warum nicht", antwortet der junge Mann. 
"Sie sind Unternehmensberater." 
"Das ist richtig. Woher wissen Sie das?" 
"Sehr einfach", sagt der Schäfer, "erstens kommen Sie hierher, obwohl Sie niemand gerufen hat, zweitens wollen Sie ein Schaf als Bezahlung haben dafür, dass Sie mir etwas sagen, was ich ohnehin schon weiß und drittens haben Sie keine Ahnung von dem was ich mache. Und jetzt geben Sie mir bitte meinen Hund wieder!"


----------



## crash (15 Juli 2008)

Ein Mann geht zum Arzt und beschwert sich, dass seine Frau keinen Spass im Bett hat und keinen Orgasmus bekommt.
Der Arzt rät ihm: "Schaffen sie eine angenehme Atmosphäre. Stellen Sie Kerzen auf, servieren sie Champagner und verstreuen Sie Rosenblüten. Und nicht zu vergessen: seien sie ganz zärtlich!"
Am nächsten Tag erscheint der Mann wieder beim Arzt und erklärt, dass es nicht funktioniert hat.
Darauf der Arzt: "Suchen Sie einen Bodybuilder mit einem prächtigen Gemächt. Der soll sich nackt vor ihre Frau stellen und mit seinem besten Stück wedeln, während Sie ihre Frau von hinten nehmen."
Der Mann überredet einen befreundeten Bodybuilder mit ihm nach Hause zu kommen. Alle drei ziehen sich aus. Der Bodybuilder wedelt mit seinem besten Stück, der Mann nimmt seine Frau von hinten, doch diese bekommt wieder keinen Orgasmus.
Daraufhin sagt der Mann zum Bodybilder: "Los, wir tauschen die Rollen."
Der Mann stellt sich vor seine Frau und wedelt während der Bodybilder sie von hinten beglückt.
Die Frau fängt an zu stöhnen, sie schreit vor Lust und hat einen Orgasmus nach dem anderen.
Da sagt der Mann zum Bodybilder: "Hast Du gesehen, so musst Du wedeln!"


----------



## crash (15 Juli 2008)

Robbie arbeitet jeden Tag hart im Kraftwerk, seine Abende verbringt er meistens mit seinen Freunden beim Bowling oder Basketball spielen. Eines Tages denkt sich seine Frau: "Mein Mann arbeitet so hart, zu seinem Geburtstag lade ich ihn zur Entspannung mal in den örtlichen Stripclub ein!" 
Gesagt, getan. An Robbies Geburtstag gehen die beiden zum Stripclub. Der Türsteher begrüßt die beiden und sagt "Hey Robbie, wie geht's?" 
Seine Frau ist etwas verwundert und fragt, ob er schon mal in diesem Club gewesen sei. 
"Nein, nein" antwortet Robbie "der ist in meiner Bowlingmannschaft!" 
Als die beiden sich hingesetzt haben, fragt die Kellnerin Robbie, ob er wie immer sein Bier möchte. Seine Frau wird nun langsam ungemütlich und sagt "Du musst oft hier sein, wenn diese Frau weiß, welches Bier du am liebsten trinkst!" 
"Nein, nein Liebling! Sie spielt in der Frauenmannschaft und wir teilen uns eine Bahn mit denen!" 
Eine Striptänzerin kommt zu ihrem Tisch, legt ihre Arme um Robbie: "Hi Robbie, denselben Tanz wie immer?" 
Nun wird es Robbies Frau zu bunt, wütend schnappt sie sich ihre Handtasche und stürmt aus dem Club. Robbie folgt ihr und sieht, wie sie in ein Taxi steigt. Bevor sie die Tür zuschlagen kann, schlüpft er noch in den Wagen. Genau in dem Moment fängt sie an, ihn wütend anzuschreien. Da dreht sich der Taxifahrer um und sagt: "Hey Robbie, sieht aus als hättest du heute eine echte Schlampe abgeschleppt!"


----------



## crash (15 Juli 2008)

"Ist das ein schöner Hund," sagt die Kellnerin
zu dem Gast. "Ja," erwidert dieser, "der kann alles. Der kann sogar eine Frau glücklich machen." "Aber, aber," wehrt die Bedienung ab,
"das glaube ich Ihnen nicht." "Probieren Sie es doch einmal aus - und kommen Sie mit ins Nebenzimmer. Die sehr gut aussehende Bedienung geht mit. "Sie müssen sich ausziehen," meint der Mann, "sonst klappt es nicht."
Die neugierige Schöne zieht sich aus - und steht in all ihrer Pracht da. 
"So, Bello," sagt der Hundefreund, 
"jetzt mach es." Der Hund rührt sich nicht von der Stelle. Langsam beginnt sich sein Herr zu entkleiden, bis er auch nackt ist. "So," meint er dann. "Das eine verspreche ich Dir - das ist das letzte Mal, das ich es Dir zeige!"


----------



## crash (15 Juli 2008)

Ein junger Mann fragt ein hübsches Mädchen:
"Würden sie für eine Million mit einem wildfremden Mann schlafen?" - "Aber sicher, sofort!" - 
"Würden sie für 25 € mit mir schlafen?" - "Wofür halten sie mich denn?" - 
Das haben wir ja schon geklärt, jetzt verhandeln wir nur noch über den Preis."


----------



## crash (15 Juli 2008)

Ein Einzelhandelskaufmann hat in seinem Geschäft einen Lehrling eingestellt.
Natürlich will er Ihm erst mal beweisen, welches Verkaufstalent er hat.
Eine junge Frau kommt in sein Geschäft und möchte eine Packung Gardinenreiniger kaufen. 
Der Verkäufer stellt aber noch eine Flasche Sidolin daneben.
Daraufhin fragt die Frau, was sie mit der Flasche Sidolin anfangen soll.
Der Verkäufer antwortet: " Wenn sie schon einmal ihre Gardinden waschen, können sie doch gleich die Fenster mitputzen." 
"Eine gute Idee !"; meint die Frau und kauft beide Sachen." 
Siehst du, so geht das" sagt der Verkäufer zu seinem Lehrling,"und jetzt bist du dran". 
Wieder kommt eine Frau ins Geschäft, sieht sich um und will ein Päckchen Tampons kaufen.
Der Lehrling stellt eine Flasche Sidolin neben die Tampons. 
Die Frau schaut ihn ganz verdutzt an und sagt:" Was will ich denn mit einer Flasche Sidolin?". 
Darauf der Lehrling: " Wenn sie jetzt schon 5 Tage nicht ficken können, können sie wenigstens mal die Fenster putzen.


----------



## Approx (16 Juli 2008)

*vier Dinge...*

Moin!
Anbei vier Dinge die man tun kann, wenn die tägliche Aufenthaltsdauer im sps-forum gegen 100% tendiert....
Würde einigen hier sicher mal gut tun! 

http://www.bravo.de/online/render.php?render=1217 

Greeeez Appro
PS: fragt mich nicht nach dem Link, der wurde von Google (Stichwort "computersüchtig") ausgespuckt, looooooooool.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Juli 2008)

Berufserfahrung ist eben doch unbezahlbar...

Vierlagig hat schon seit ewigen Zeiten tierische Kopfschmerzen und
geht deshalb zum Arzt. Der untersucht ihn von oben bis unten und sagt
schließlich: "Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für Sie!

Die gute ist: Ich kann Ihre Kopfschmerzen kurieren. Die schlechte:
Ich muss Sie dafür kastrieren. Sie leiden unter einer sehr seltenen
Krankheit, bei der Ihre Hoden gegen Ihr Steißbein drücken und dadurch diese Kopfschmerzen verursachen. Die einzige Möglichkeit, diesen Druck zu verringern ist die Entfernung Ihrer Hoden.
Vierlagig ist schockiert - aber da er mit diesen Kopfschmerzen nicht mehr leben möchte, entscheidet er sich schweren Herzens für die Kastration.

Als er aus dem Krankenhaus kommt, zum ersten mal seit 20 Jahren ohne
Kopfschmerzen, hat er das Gefühl, dass ihm ein sehr wichtiger Teil fehlt.

Und wie er so die Straße entlanggeht, erkennt er, dass er sich wie ein
anderer Mensch fühlt. Er beschließt, sein Leben neu zu beginnen.

Kurz darauf sieht er einen Herrenausstatterladen und denkt sich: "Ein neues Jackett wäre jetzt genau das richtige." Also betritt er den Laden und sagt zu dem Verkäufer: "Ich hätte gerne ein neues Jackett".

Der ältere Verkäufer betrachtet ihn kurz und sagt dann: "Okay, Größe 44!"

Vierlagig ist total erstaunt: "Woher wissen Sie das?" "60 Jahre
Berufserfahrung", sagt der Verkäufer.

Vierlagig zieht das Jackett an und es passt perfekt.

Während er sich dabei im Spiegel betrachtet, fragt der Verkäufer:
"Und wie wäre es mit einem neuen Hemd?"

Der junge Mann denkt kurz nach und sagt dann: "Okay."

Und wieder betrachtet der Verkäufer ihn kurz und sagt dann:
"Kragenweite 41,Taillenweite 128!"

Vierlagig ist erneut total erstaunt: "Das stimmt! Woher wissen Sie
das?" "60 Jahre Berufserfahrung", sagt der Verkäufer.

Vierlagig probiert das Hemd an und es passt perfekt.

Während Vierlagig nun mit neuem Hemd und Jackett durch den Laden geht und sich sichtlich wohl fühlt, fragt der Verkäufer: "Und wie wäre es mit neuer Unterwäsche?"

Vierlagig denkt kurz nach und sagt dann: "Okay."

Und nach einer weiteren optischen Begutachtung sagt der Verkäufer:
"Größe 7!"

"Ha!", sagt da der Vierlagig, "Jetzt hab' ich Sie erwischt. Ich trage
Größe 6 seit ich 18 bin."

Da schüttelt der Verkäufer den Kopf und sagt: "Sie können keine Unterhosen in Größe 6 tragen. Eine Unterhose in Größe 6 würde Ihre Hoden gegen das Rückgrat drücken und Ihnen tierische Kopfschmerzen verursachen!"

Neues Jackett: 200 Euro.
Neues Hemd: 80 Euro.
Neue Unterhose: 15 Euro.
Eine zweite Meinung: Unbezahlbar


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juli 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Vierlagig hat schon seit ewigen [...]



vierlagig schreibt man klein, auch am satzanfang! ich bitte dich dies zu berichtigen! los, mach!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> vierlagig schreibt man klein, auch am satzanfang! ich bitte dich dies zu berichtigen! los, mach!



Aso, die schreibweise deines namens ist deinem IQ angepasst?*ROFL*

Sorry, das geht leider nicht.....
die kleinste schriftgröße ist hier leider 1...
Gäbe es 0,1 könnte man das vielleicht anpassen, ja. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralle (18 Juli 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Aso, die schreibweise deines namens ist deinem IQ angepasst?*ROFL*
> 
> Sorry, das geht leider nicht.....
> die kleinste schriftgröße ist hier leider 1...
> ...


*ROFL* Der war wirklich gut *ROFL*

4L das mußte hinnehmen !


----------



## Andreas (18 Juli 2008)

Der war mal richtig Geil! *ROFL*


----------



## crash (20 Juli 2008)

Zwei Frauen spielen Golf. 
Die eine macht den Abschlag - kräftig, schnell, weit - und mitten in eine Gruppe Golfer hinein. 
Einer der Männer greift sich zwischen die Beine und fällt wie ein gefällter Baum um. 
Die beiden Frauen eilen hinzu, um zu helfen. 
Der arme Kerl wälzt sich stöhnend am Boden, die Hände immer noch zwischen den Beinen. 
Die eine kniet sich herunter und sagt zu dem Verletzten: "Ich bin Masseurin, vielleicht kann ich Ihnen helfen und Ihr Leiden lindern." 
Er lehnt stöhnend ab. 
Sie fühlt sich schuldig für die Verfassung des Mannes und schiebt mit sanfter Gewalt seine Hände zu Seite, öffnet vorsichtig seine Hose und fängt an, ihn im Genitalbereich zu massieren. 
Sein Gesichtsaudruck zeigt nach kurzer Zeit, dass es ihm offenbar besser geht. 
Auf ihre Frage wie denn sein Befinden nun sei antwortet er: "Da unten geht´s mir großartig, aber mein Daumen tut immer noch höllisch weh!"


----------



## crash (20 Juli 2008)

"Angeklagter, Sie bekennen sich doch offen zur Homosexualität, warum haben Sie die Nonne vergewaltigt?" 
"Entschuldigung, aber von hinten sah sie aus wie Zorro!"


----------



## arcis (20 Juli 2008)

In den kanadischen Wäldern bricht der Herbst herein; die Tage werden kürzer und kälter.

Der Vorarbeiter einer Gruppe Holzfäller sagt seinen Leuten:" Männer, wir
werden diesen Winter von dem leben, was wir uns erarbeiten. Und wer weiß, wie
hart dieser Winter wird. Also laßt uns eine Woche lang Holz hacken!"

Gesagt, getan. Nach der Woche sagt der Vorarbeiter seinen Leuten: "Ich gehe
auf diesen Berg, auf dem der weise Indianerhäuptling sitzt, und frage ihn, wie der Winter wird".

Auf dem Berg angekommen fragt der den Häuptling: "Häuptling weiße Flocke, wie wird dieser Winter?"

"Winter werden hart dieses Jahr."

Unten angekommen teilt der Vorarbeiter seinen Männern die schlechte Nachricht
mit und man schlägt noch eine Woche lang Holz.

Das Spiel wiederholt sich noch zweimal, rauf auf den Berg, Weiße Flocke,
harter Winter,  bis der Vorarbeiter den Häuptling fragt: "Weiße Flocke, woher
weißt Du  eigentlich, daß dieser Winter sehr hart wird?"

"Weißer Mann hacken sehr viel Holz!"


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2008)

Eine Frau geht ins Zoogeschäft und möchte einen besonderen Papagei. Zoohändler: "Dann nehmen Sie den hier, der mit den zwei Schnüren die an seinen Beinen hängen."

Frau: "Was passiert, wenn man da dran zieht?" Zoohändler: "Probieren Sie es doch aus." Die Frau zieht an einer Schnur, der Papagei hebt das Bein und sagt: "Guten Tag. Guten Tag."

Die Frau ist begeistert und zieht an der anderen Schnur, und der Papagei hebt wieder das Bein und sagt: "Guten Abend. Guten Abend."

Die Frau ist fasziniert und überlegt laut: "Was passiert, wenn ich an beiden gleichzeitig ziehe?"

Darauf der Papagei: "Dann haut's mich auf die Fresse du blöde Kuh!"


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2008)

Eine Frau kommt zum Arzt, weil sie überall blaue Flecken hat und ihr alles weh tut.

Sie: "Herr Doktor, ich habe ein Problem. Immer wenn mein Mann besoffen nach Hause kommt schlägt er mich immer zusammen."

Arzt: "Da sind sie bei mir genau richtig. Ich weiß was ihnen hilft. Und zwar müssen sie immer, wenn ihr Mann einen trinken geht, fünf Liter Kamillentee kochen. Wenn er dann nach Hause kommt, müssen sie zwei Stunden lang mit dem Kamillentee gurgeln. Dann müsste es besser werden."


Nach zwei Wochen kommt die Frau wieder zum Arzt. Sie sieht top aus hat und keinerlei Beschwerden mehr.

Daraufhin der Arzt zu ihr:
"Wuste ich doch, dass es nicht an ihrem Mann, sondern an ihrer doofen Fresse lag!"


----------



## Ralle (21 Juli 2008)

> Zu dieser Problematik ist die Norm EN 999 *"Schutzeinrichtungen im Hinblick auf Annäherungsgeschwindigkeiten von Körperteilen"* zu Rate zu ziehen.



Ich find das immer wieder so geil, was die Sesselfrösche in den Normierungsgremien sich so an Sprachwundern ausdenken.
Wenn das die Frauenliga mitbekommt, weia .
Machen die jetzt damit einen "Keuschheitsgürtel" zur Schutzeinrichtung? Ist das noch zulässig?


----------



## vierlagig (22 Juli 2008)

immer wieder schön: * 	 Know-How-Schutz durch Kommentarlöschung*

*ROFL*
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19297


----------



## Tapio Bearking (22 Juli 2008)

Dieser Knowhowschutz ist mir lieber:
http://freeworld.thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html


----------



## Markus (22 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> immer wieder schön: *     Know-How-Schutz durch Kommentarlöschung*
> 
> *ROFL*


 

vielleicht hat er einfach nur die falsche sprache gewählt, mir fällt da nur das ein:

_"Perl is the only language that looks the same before and after RSA encryption"_


----------



## godi (23 Juli 2008)

*Warum immer SMS schreiben - es geht doch auch auf die altmodische Weise ;-))*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]*Warum immer SMS schreiben - es geht doch auch auf die altmodischeWeise ;-))*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Approx (23 Juli 2008)

*Neue Tasse von Siemens*

für viele Leute bei Siemens sicher gerade nicht zum Lachen...


----------



## nade (23 Juli 2008)

Das mit Siemens ist wohl leider echt nicht gerade für einen Siemenserianer witzig, aber auch ne Art abzukürzen*gg*
Dem hier war wohl auch der Sprit zu teuer geworden:
http://autsch.de/showfile.php?filepk=35135


----------



## godi (23 Juli 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Dem hier war wohl auch der Sprit zu teuer geworden:
> http://autsch.de/showfile.php?filepk=35135



Naja Fun zum Feierabend hat der dann auch nicht gehabt wenn er es überhaupt überlebt hat...


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

so, feierabend ... ganz ohne blue screen anders als hier:


----------



## godi (24 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> so, feierabend ... ganz ohne blue screen anders als hier:



Normalerweise müsste da ja Windows was zahlen für Schleichwerbung! 

godi


----------



## Junior (25 Juli 2008)

Mal ne sinnvolle Anwendung einer Fahrstuhlsteuerung:
http://www.sinn-frei.com/hamster-benutzt-lego-aufzug_8518.htm

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Approx (25 Juli 2008)

*Hohler Hund*

Für alle Katzenliebhaber:
Der Beweis, dass Hunde hohl sind!!

 Greez Approx


----------



## Approx (25 Juli 2008)

Und noch einer für alle Script-Junkeys...


----------



## crash (25 Juli 2008)

Zwei Jäger stehen im Wald. Plötzlich fängt der eine an zu schießen. 
Da ruft der andere: "Bist du verrückt geworden? Warum schießt du auf den Jogger?" 
Darauf der Schütze: "Was heißt hier Jogger? 
Auf dem T-Shirt stand ganz groß REEBOK!"


----------



## crash (25 Juli 2008)

Ludwig ist sich unschlüssig, welches der beiden Mädchen er heiraten soll:
Die Sprechstundengehilfin oder die Lehrerin.
Ein Freund rät: "Nimm die Lehrerin!
Die Sprechstundenhilfe sagt immerzu: Der nächste bitte! 
Aber die Lehrerin sagt: 
So, und nun wiederholen wir das Ganze noch einmal!"


----------



## crash (25 Juli 2008)

Gespräch zwischen Azubi und Chef:
Azubi: Chef
Chef: Ja
Azubi: darf man zu einen Chef Esel sagen?
Chef: Nein
Azubi: darf man zu einen Esel Chef sagen?
Chef: Ja
Azubi: also dann Tschüss Chef.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Juli 2008)

*Befreiungsgesuch*

Sehr geehrter Herr Verteidigungsminister 

Erlauben Sie mir bitte die Freiheit, Ihnen respektvoll Folgendes zu unterbreiten. Ich bitte Sie um Ihre wohlwollende Bemühung, die Angelegenheit rasch zu bearbeiten. 

Ich bin 24 Jahre alt und habe vor kurzem meinen Einberufungsbescheid erhalten. Ich bin mit einer 44-jährigen Witwe verheiratet, welche eine Tochter von 25 Jahren hat. Mein Vater hat besagte Tochter geheiratet. Somit ist mein Vater mein Schwiegersohn geworden, da er ja die Stieftochter meiner Frau geheiratet hat. Zudem ist meine Tochter meine Stiefmutter geworden, da sie ja meinen Vater geheiratet hat. Meine Frau und ich haben letzten Januar einen Sohn bekommen. Dieser ist Bruder der Frau meines Vaters, also der Schwager meines Vaters. Ausserdem ist er auch mein Onkel, da er ja der Bruder meiner Stiefmutter ist. Mein Sohn ist also mein Onkel. 

Die Frau meines Vaters hat Weihnachten einen Sohn bekommen, der zugleich mein Bruder ist, da er ja Sohn meines Vaters ist. Weiterhin ist er auch noch mein Enkel, weil er der Sohn der Tochter meiner Frau ist. 

Ich bin also der Bruder meines Enkels und da der Ehemann der Mutter von jemandem ja auch der Vater ist, bin ich Vater der Tochter meiner Frau und Bruder ihres Sohnes. Also bin ich auch mein eigener Grossvater. 

Nach diesen Erklärungen, sehr geehrter Minister, bitte ich Sie, mich vom Militärdienst zu befreien, da es das Gesetz verbietet, dass Vater, Sohn und Enkel zugleich Militärdienst leisten. 

Hochachtungsvoll 
Hans Meier


----------



## vierlagig (5 August 2008)




----------



## jabba (5 August 2008)

*Köln und Düsseldorf*

Stehen zwei Kölner auf der Domspitze und schauen runter. 
Sagt der eine Kölner zum anderen: "Mir isset wat langweilisch. 
Isch jonn jetz wat fleeje" und springt von der Turmspitze, breitet die Arme aus und fliegt davon. 

Eine Stunde später ist er wieder da und der andere Kölner fragt ihn "Und,wo biste jewääse?" 
Woraufhin der erste Kölner sagt: "Isch ben jet d´r Rhing erop jeflooche, bes no Kowelenz un widder zoröck!" 

Der zweite Kölner springt von der Turmspitze, breitet die Arme aus und fliegt davon. 
Eine Stunde später ist der wieder da und der erste Kölner fragt ihn: 
"Na, wo wors de jewääse?" 
Sagt der zweite Kölner: "Isch ben d´r Rhing eraff jeflooche, no Nüüss und zoröck." 

Da überlegt sich ein Düsseldoofer unten auf der Domplatte "Was die können kann ich auch." Er klettert beschwerlich nach oben auf den Turm und fragt die zwei Kölner wie die das mit dem Fliegen gemacht haben. 

Sagt der erste Kölner: "Dat es janz einfach. Du deis einfach hee runger springe, määs de Ärm ussenander und flüchs loss!" 

Der Düsseldoofer springt, breitet die Arme aus, fällt und fällt, klatscht auf die Domplatte, hinterlässt ein Riesenloch und ist tot. 

Sagt der zweite Kölner zum ersten: 
"Hüürens, dofüür dat mer Engelsche sen, simmer janz schön fies, ´ne?!


----------



## vierlagig (6 August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojjW1R2PquU

*ROFL*


----------



## Approx (6 August 2008)

Die etwas andere Toilette...

:sm11:

... seht selbst!

Gruß Approx


----------



## e4sy (6 August 2008)

hihi... jaja.. und mit dem abschließen der tür wird ein kontakt geschalten, der die verspiegelung aufhebt... welch ein spaß  *ROFL*


----------



## maweri (7 August 2008)

*Wie Adam zu Eva kam*

Adam hing im Garten Eden herum und fühlte sich sehr einsam.
Daher fragte ihn Gott: "Was ist los mit dir"?
Adam sagte, er hätte niemanden, mit dem er reden könnte.
Gott sagte, er wolle Adam eine Gefährtin machen und es würde eine Frau sein.
Er sagte: "Diese hübsche Frau wird Essen für dich sammeln und für dich kochen und wenn du die Kleidung erfindest, wird sie für dich waschen.
Sie wird bei jeder Entscheidung, die du fällst, mit dir übereinstimmen und dich nie nerven und sie wird immer die erste sein, die zugibt, dass sie im Unrecht war, wenn ihr einen Streit hattet.
Sie wird dich anbeten!
Sie wird deine Kinder gebären und dich niemals mitten in der Nacht darum bitten, aufzustehen und dich um sie zu kümmern.
Sie wird NIEMALS Kopfschmerzen haben und dir immer Liebe und Leidenschaft geben, wann immer du es brauchst."
Adam fragte: "Was wird so eine Frau kosten?"
Gott antwortete: "Einen Arm und ein Bein!"
Dann fragte Adam: " Was bekomm ich für `ne Rippe?"

Naja, den Rest kennt ihr ja.....!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 August 2008)

Vater und Sohn machen eine Radtour. Dabei sieht der Papa wie der Sohnemann eine Biene überfährt. Der Vater wird sofort erzieherisch wirksam und eröffnet dem Sohnemann: "Du hast gerade eine Biene überfahren, ein Lebewesen. Ab sofort darfst Du drei Wochen keinen Honig mehr essen."
Während der Vater diese Worte spricht, überfährt er selber einen kleinen Vogel. Darauf der Sohn: "Muß ich das Mutti sagen, oder machst Du das selbst?..."

Gruss Audsuperuser


----------



## Approx (12 August 2008)

*Frohe Weihnachten*

-ohne Worte-


----------



## blasterbock (12 August 2008)

*Preisnachlass in der Türkei*

Gefunden vor einer Kneipe in Side


----------



## nade (12 August 2008)

Schon roffelig die rabattierte Gruppen.
Wo gefunden, steht ja drunter....


----------



## crash (12 August 2008)

Familie Schmidt fährt in den Urlaub. Dort wird unter anderem ein Tauchkurs angeboten. 
Nachdem Herr und Frau Schmidt diesen erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben, gehen sie alleine auf Tauchgang.
Von dieser Exkursion kehrt allerdings nur noch Herr Schmidt zurück. 
Seine Frau bleibt unauffindbar, und so reist Herr Schmidt alleine ab. 
Fünf Jahre später erhält er einen Brief von der Küstenwache: 
"Wir haben ihre Frau wohlbehalten aufgefunden. 
Ihr Körper ist bedeckt mit Muscheln, deren Perlen einen Wert von 50.000 Euro besitzen. 
Was sollen wir tun?" 
Herr Schmidt antwortet: "Perlen verkaufen, Geld schicken, Köder wieder auslegen


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

so, damit ihr aus dem lachen auch mal wieder rauskommt, eine frage aus einem test für vorschulkinder. 95% der kinder haben diese frage übrigens richtig beantwortet.

das hier ist ein bus:


```
_____________________
  |  __   __   __   __  |
  | |__| |__| |__| |__| |
  |_____________________|
     O               O
```

ist nicht schön, aber es ein bus, fertig!

in welche richtung fährt dieser bus und warum?


----------



## crash (13 August 2008)

Die jungen Rekruten werden gemustert.
Während sie Mann für Mann nackt vor den Militärarzt treten, 
nahm er von jedem das Glied in die Hand und schob die Vorhaut ein paarmal hin und zurück. 
Als Manni schließlich an der Reihe war, fing er an zu grinsen und meinte:
"Herr Doktor, wenn sie das für die Armee machen, dann ist es mir recht, 
aber wenn sie es mir zuliebe tun - dann hätte ich es gern ein wenig schneller!"


----------



## doublecee (13 August 2008)

der bus fährt nach links  ...warum überlass ich euch 

...zugegeben, den kannt ich schon ^^


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

doublecee schrieb:


> der bus fährt nach links  ...warum überlass ich euch



da ich denke, du kennst die begründung, kennste den bus hier sicher auch


```
_____________________
  |  __   __   __   __  |
  | |__| |  | |__| |  | |
  |______|__|______|__|_|
     O               O
```


----------



## doublecee (13 August 2008)

ne den kenn ich jetz nich aber ich würd ma sagen nach rechts.

ausser es ist ein englischer bus ...dann fährt der auch nach links ...wobei dann das design nich passt


----------



## vierlagig (13 August 2008)

wir gehen von rechts-verkehr aus ... wenn du ihn nicht kennst, wie begründest du es dann? 

aber trotzdem: recht hast du! ...auch wenn du die antwort schon kanntest ...


----------



## doublecee (13 August 2008)

also das erste bus fährt deswegen nach links weil er einfach keine türen auf der gezeigten seite hat. also müssen diese wohl auf der anderen seite sein  ...da der 2te bus türen hat ging ich einfach ma den logischen weg und sagte rechts.

ne den ersten hat ich ma als email bekommen, daher kannte ich den. nur von dem 2ten war da keine rede


----------



## marlob (14 August 2008)

doublecee schrieb:


> der bus fährt nach links  ...warum überlass ich euch
> 
> ...zugegeben, den kannt ich schon ^^


Dann wollen wir aber mal hoffen, das der Bus nicht rückwärts fährt


----------



## arcis (15 August 2008)




----------



## doublecee (18 August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k4h68RkxIw&feature=related 

was muss man machen das die brüder einen dort hin einladen???


----------



## maweri (18 August 2008)

> was muss man machen das die brüder einen dort hin einladen??? :grin:


Laß Deine Brüste vergrößern, besorg Dir 'ne Topfigur und knappen Bikini
... und schreib hier im Forum auf keinen Fall, das Du mit deren Produkten Probleme hast:sc2:


----------



## doublecee (18 August 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> ... und schreib hier im Forum auf keinen Fall, das Du mit deren Produkten Probleme hast:sc2:


 
ich schreibs mal so --> ich habe probleme mit deren produkten, würde mich aber bei so einem event gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen lassen. 
oder wie wärs wenn man alternativ das forumstreffen mal so auslegen würde


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2008)

*Wie viel kosten deine Sünden?*

Hallo,

wer bietet mehr als ca. 1.200 EUR?

http://www.erbert.eu/suende/


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Wer Bietet Mehr Als Ca. 1.200 Eur?
> 
> http://www.erbert.eu/suende/



*2259.38 € ...
*


----------



## maweri (18 August 2008)

*2153.63 €*


Kostet eine Penisverlängerung genausoviel wie eine Brustvergrößerung???
Und warum kann ich das nicht angeben???


----------



## Markus (18 August 2008)

1611,43 - das meiste findet sich zum glück nicht in der liste...


----------



## kermit (18 August 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer bietet mehr als ca. 1.200 EUR?
> 
> http://www.erbert.eu/suende/


ich bin bei gut 1600 rausgekommen - und *gröl* incl. einer extra Strafgebühr wegen häufiger Korrekturen*ROFL*


----------



## maweri (18 August 2008)

Wei sieht's denn mit Kommentar- und Symbollöschung aus?
Oder Abgabe eines alten Programmstands?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> Wei sieht's denn mit Kommentar- und Symbollöschung aus?
> Oder Abgabe eines alten Programmstands?



Ja, für SPS-Programmierer wäre ein eigenes Sündenregister nötig ...


----------



## Question_mark (18 August 2008)

*Kaiser ....*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> wer bietet mehr als ca. 1.200 EUR?



Ich, bei mir kam die Todesstrafe raus *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (18 August 2008)

Oooch, ich hab ne weiße Weste *ROFL*. 
Aber wieso muß ich 25 € löhnen, weil meine LG über 10 Jahre jünger ist als ich, ist das ne Sünde????? Sagt ihr das nicht, biiiiiiiiiiittte!


----------



## Markus (18 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Oooch, ich hab ne weiße Weste *ROFL*.
> Aber wieso muß ich 25 € löhnen, weil meine LG über 10 Jahre jünger ist als ich, ist das ne Sünde????? Sagt ihr das nicht, biiiiiiiiiiittte!


 
naja du musst ja nur dann zahlen wenn du sex mit ihr/ihm (?) hast...
also in deinem alter doch halb so wild, oder?


----------



## Ralle (18 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> naja du musst ja nur dann zahlen wenn du sex mit ihr/ihm (?) hast...
> also in deinem alter doch halb so wild, oder?



Ah so, du meinst also ich darf das dann mit nein beantworten? Ab welcher Frequenz, 1 Mal im Jahr vielleicht? Hmh, toll, dann bin ich ja der Held .


----------



## Question_mark (18 August 2008)

*Ist doch preiswert ..*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieso muß ich 25 € löhnen, weil meine LG über 10 Jahre jünger ist als ich,



Also im allgemeinen ist eine 10 Jahre jüngere Lebensabschnittsgefährtin deutlich teurer als 25 schlappe Euros. (Welche Zeiteinheit eigentlich je 25 Euro ?). Also zahle und geniesse *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2008)

Hallo,



vierlagig schrieb:


> *2259.38 € ...
> *



In Deinem jungen Alter?

Muss aber vor Deiner SPS-Forum-Zeit gewesen sein.

Bei 8 Beiträgen/Tag bleibt ja kaum Zeit für Sünden ... 



maweri schrieb:


> Kostet eine Penisverlängerung genausoviel ...



Wieso Verlängerung? 

Er muss nicht lang sein sondern DICK ... 



Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich, bei mir kam die Todesstrafe raus ...



Keine Sorge, das bleibt unter uns


----------



## Eliza (19 August 2008)

Na da liege ich mit meinen 1173,78 noch gut...


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2008)

663,02 €

:s15::s15::s15::s18:


----------



## Eliza (19 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> 663,02 €
> 
> :s15::s15::s15::s18:


 

So, und jetzt das ganze nochmal EHRLICH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> So, und jetzt das ganze nochmal EHRLICH!!!!!!!!


 
Erwischt!  

2163,11€


----------



## Eliza (19 August 2008)

Wie zum Teufel kommt ihr auf diese Summen????????????
Liegt das am Geschlecht oder bin ich noch nicht dahintergekommen, wie man das Leben genießt?


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel kommt ihr auf diese Summen????????????
> Liegt das am Geschlecht oder bin ich noch nicht dahintergekommen, wie man das Leben genießt?



bist aber auf nem guten weg wenn du so weiter machst


----------



## Eliza (19 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bist aber auf nem guten weg wenn du so weiter machst


 

PPPPPPPSSSSSSTTTTTTTT!!!!!!
Nicht alles verraten!


----------



## Solaris (19 August 2008)

4L Du hast Dich verrechnet!

348 x 6,49 = 2258,52 (Ich pinkle manchmal ins Schwimmbecken - 6.49 €)
   ...2 x 0,29 =      .....0,58 (Ich benutze manchmal Sexspielzeug - 0.29 €)
___________________
                 ...................2259,10

Du hast 0,28 zuviel angegeben! Angeber


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> PPPPPPPSSSSSSTTTTTTTT!!!!!!
> Nicht alles verraten!



hab doch nichts gesagt, nur dass du es schaffen könntest einen höheren betrag zu ersündigen


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> 4L Du hast Dich verrechnet!
> 
> 348 x 6,49 = 2258,52 (Ich pinkle manchmal ins Schwimmbecken - 6.49 €)
> ...2 x 0,29 =      .....0,58 (Ich benutze manchmal Sexspielzeug - 0.29 €)
> ...



ich glaube nicht, aber es ist auch schwer nachzurechnen, wenn man mich nicht kennt


----------



## Eliza (19 August 2008)

Na ich hab ja nächste und übernächste woche urlaub, vielleicht schaff ich das dann ja.....


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 August 2008)

*1551.41 €*


Nochmals gut davon gekommen. Dabei sind 75% Jugendsünden und Vorlieben

Aktuell nur Sperrmüll und Schmugel


----------



## Waelder (19 August 2008)

*Schnickschnack der Urlauber*

Na Schnickschnack

Urlaub gut Überstanden ? Alle Bambinas gecheckt ?   *ROFL* .... achso hattest ja deine eigene bei.

Ich zahl dafür nichts ich bin bei den Alohlllikerrnn. Ich bekomm sogar noch 40% dafür dass ich saufe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The real Schnack


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 August 2008)

Ja ab morgen evtl. wieder dienstbereit.

Sofern mir der Herr den Schmuggel der gefälschten Handtaschen, Sonnenbrillen, Gürtel usw meiner Freundin verzeiht. 

tatsachenbericht...

Wollte ja vo so einem Strandhändler ne gefälschte Uhr kaufen, als ich ihm sagte dass ich Schweizer bin isser einfach davon gelaufen und hat gemeint, wir Schweizer würden ja eh alle über das nötige Kleingeld verfügen und würden alle Mont Blanc und Breitling Uhren tragen. Irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch was alle anderen Schweizer richtig machen.


----------



## nade (19 August 2008)

> 2995.84 €



Reicht und die Arbeitssünden der Elektrotechnik will ich garnicht erst wissen. *ROFL*
Ach ja und nur gut das zu schnell fahren bzw tief Fliegen keine Sünde ist.
Werd beim nächsten Ticket mit 200 durch die Baustelle denen als Äußerung sagen, das dies nicht im Sündenkatalog war.*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (19 August 2008)

*Grins ...*

Hallo,

bevor das Sündenregister für mich zu teuer wird, will ich Euch mal ablenken :



> Kommt ein städtischer Gärtner in eine Bar, lehnt sich über die Theke und schaut den Barkeeper herausfordernd an: "Ich wette mit Ihnen, dass ich Ihnen und den Gästen das Verrückteste zeigen kann, was sie je gesehen haben!"
> Meint der Barkeeper: "OK, um 100 Euro!" Darauf der Gärtner: "Top!" und nimmt ein 30 cm langes Männchen aus seiner Brusttasche, das über die Theke geht und sagt: "Grüß Gott, meine Damen und Herren, mein Name ist Johannes Mario Simmel. Sie kennen mich sicher, ich habe mich als Romanautor betätigt..."
> Die Gäste sind ganz verblüfft, der Barkeeper gibt sich geschlagen: "Hier haben Sie Ihr Geld, aber jetzt verraten sie mir, wo haben sie den Zwerg her?"
> Deutet der Gärtner hinaus: "Bei der alten Eiche im Park habe ich eine Lampe ausgebuddelt, wenn man an der Lampe reibt, kommt ein Geist heraus, der erfüllt einem genau einen Wunsch."
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 August 2008)

Hallo Mark,

so ein 30cm langel Simmel ist eine Last, glaubel es mir  !


----------



## Question_mark (19 August 2008)

*Dago, du Angebel ...*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> so ein 30cm langel Simmel ist eine Last, glaubel es mir



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, aber in Deinem Fall wird wohl nur das Buchregal belastet   :s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## johnij (20 August 2008)

1741,46*ROFL**ROFL*

johnij


----------



## ASEGS (21 August 2008)

*Frauen und Technik !*

Soviel zum Thema: Frauen und Technik !


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema: Frauen und Technik !


 
Die wollte doch nur prüfen ob noch alles da ist und hatte keinen Spiegel


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema: Frauen und Technik !


 
Wie geil is das denn!*ROFL*


----------



## ASEGS (21 August 2008)

*Werkzeug vergessen???*

Hat einer sein Werkzeug vergessen??? In allen Märkten nun erhältlich .....


----------



## ASEGS (21 August 2008)

@full flavor
.... man muß die kurzsichtig sein *ROFL*


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Der unterschied zwischen fies und gemein:

Gemein ist:
Wenn man einem blinden eine Kinokarte schenkt

Fies ist:
Wenn es ein Stummfilm ist!!!

*ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## himbeergeist (22 August 2008)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema: Frauen und Technik !


 
Naja, spätestens wenn der Blitz auslöst merkt Sie es, aber dann ist es für ne weile dunkel um sie herum.*ROFL*

Schönes WE

Frank


----------



## gravieren (22 August 2008)

> Naja, spätestens wenn der Blitz auslöst merkt Sie es, aber dann ist es für ne weile dunkel um sie herum.


Gut dass es das "neue Digitale Zeitalter" gibt.
Bei aufsteckbaren "Blitzwürfeln" gab es durch die Hitzeeinwirkung Brandstellen auf der Stirn.


Also durch "Bedienfehler" gekennzeichnete Damen  *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (23 August 2008)

*Young fine cannibals*

Hallo,

na, dann zum Wochenende noch einen ganz schwarzen von mir :



> Ein Kannibale bricht in eine Leichenhalle ein, um sich eine Leiche für das Abendessen zu klauen. Endlich drinnen, stellt er verzweifelt fest, daß überhaupt keine Leichen mehr da sind.
> Nur noch eine Urne steht in einem Regal.
> 
> Der Kannibale überlegt einen Moment, schnappt sich die Urne und fängt fröhlich an zu singen: "Die Fünf - Minuten - Terrine.......!"



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (24 August 2008)

Hallo,
nicht ganz neu, aber hier noch nicht gesehen:
http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html

Wenn ich also auf Niedrigst-Niveau kommunizieren möchte, brauche ich keinen PC, kein Internet und kein SPS-Forum, sondern setze mich mit ner Pulle Bier auf ne Parkbank und labere mit kahl geschorenen Typen in Springerstiefeln
geklaut im PA-Forum.

MfG Günter.


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 August 2008)

Man soll nicht über heruntergekommene Menschen lästern, die betrunken auf einer Parkbank sitzen. Es könnte sich um einen Betriebsausflug einer "Ich-AG" handeln.


----------



## Junior (24 August 2008)

Normalerweise wollte ich niemanden mehr damit nerven, aber da wäre ich für eure Meinung echt dankbar. 


Folgendes Problem: 

Es geht um meine Frau: Sie hat sich in letzter Zeit sehr komisch verhalten. Es hat vor genau 6 Wochen angefangen. Sie geht jetzt abends sehr oft allein weg. Ich habe immer wieder gefragt ob ich vielleicht mitkommen könnte, aber Sie meinte es wäre für mich sehr langweilig. Ich habe kein Problem, dass Sie alleine fortgeht, das haben wir öfters getan, aber es war dann 3- bis 4-mal die Woche. Ich habe Ihr angeboten Sie abzuholen, aber das hat Sie abgelehnt und meinte, Sie nimmt ein Taxi. 


Na ja, Sie kommt dann sehr spät nach Hause und ich höre ein Auto, aber es parkt immer um die Ecke und bleibt ziemlich lang stehen. Ziemlich komisch dachte ich mir. Und dann die vielen Telefonate. Es ist so oft passiert, dass ich ein Zimmer betrete und Sie telefoniert. Sie schaut mich an und sagt "Ich kann jetzt nicht reden", legt auf und läuft weg. Letzte Woche hat Ihr Handy geklingelt und ich wollte es Ihr bringen. Sie ist völlig ausgeflippt, als ich fragte wer das war und meinte ich sei eifersüchtig und will Sie ausspionieren. Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass Sie jemand neu kennen gelernt hat. 


Gestern Abend ist Sie wieder fort gegangen und da habe ich mich entschlossen, herauszufinden was los ist. Es war gegen 23.00 und ich bin nach draußen gegangen um auf Sie zu warten und Sie zu erwischen. Keine schöne Sache, aber ich war einfach am Ende. Ich habe das Auto gehört und habe mich dann hinter meinem Auto versteckt. Das andere Auto kam an, das war kein Taxi, und ich konnte beobachten, dass Sie sich ziemlich lang geküsst haben... und dann habe ich noch gesehen, dass ein fetter Kratzer an meiner 20" Felge ist! 





Was meint ihr? Soll ich die Felge in einen Fachbetrieb bringen, oder ist es möglich den Kratzer selber rauszupolieren?


----------



## e4sy (25 August 2008)

BIS DU BEKLOPPT?!?

die schönen felgen... immer zum fachmann bringen


----------



## Andreas (25 August 2008)

Ihr seit so geil...
GRRRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖLLLLLL *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2008)

Mal noch was zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Cerberus (25 August 2008)

Zum selben Thema noch folgender Link zur Süddeutschen


----------



## johnij (25 August 2008)

Junior schrieb:


> Normalerweise wollte ich niemanden mehr damit nerven, aber da wäre ich für eure Meinung echt dankbar.
> 
> 
> Folgendes Problem:
> ...


 

Hallo,
es ist richtig merkwürdig.
Ist Dir deine Felge wichtiger???????

Wenn ich sehe, dass meine Freundin mit einem fremden Typ rumknutscht werde ich die Schlampe rausschmeißen und es ist mir in dem Fall wurst was mit der Felge passiert ist :twisted::twisted::twisted:.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 August 2008)

@johnij:
Das WAR der Witz.


----------



## OHGN (25 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es ist richtig merkwürdig.
> Ist Dir deine Felge wichtiger???????
> 
> Wenn ich sehe, dass meine Freundin mit einem fremden Typ rumknutscht werde ich die Schlampe rausschmeißen und es ist mir in dem Fall wurst was mit der Felge passiert ist :twisted::twisted::twisted:.




*ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 August 2008)

*[SIZE=-1]Beati pauperes spiritu.[/SIZE]*


----------



## e4sy (25 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> hallo,
> Es Ist Richtig Merkwürdig.
> Ist Dir Deine Felge Wichtiger???????
> 
> Wenn Ich Sehe, Dass Meine Freundin Mit Einem Fremden Typ Rumknutscht Werde Ich Die Schlampe Rausschmeißen Und Es Ist Mir In Dem Fall Wurst Was Mit Der Felge Passiert Ist :twisted::twisted::twisted:.


 

*rofl**rofl**rofl*


----------



## maweri (25 August 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> *[SIZE=-1]Beati pauperes spiritu.[/SIZE]*


*ACK*
Dann ist hier im Forum wenigstens einer immer glücklich


----------



## johnij (25 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @johnij:
> Das WAR der Witz.


 
ich gebe mich geschlagen.......
Aber so witzig finde ich das net.

PS:
meine Freundin hat folgendes gemailt: 
......lach....das ist typisch mann...so bist du auch. Wenn ich mit deinem laptop die treppe runterfallen würde, dann würdst du auch schreien: du fuck woman, du hast mein laptop kaputtgemacht...gg


----------



## Pizza (25 August 2008)

oh, johnij
*ROFL**ROFL*

ich schmeiß mich weg !!!
vielleicht ist das so als " richtiger Dipl.-Ing" nicht ganz leicht zu verstehen

Aber deine Reaktion war noch lustiger als der ursprüngliche witz


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 August 2008)

Zwei Freunde lösen       ein Kreuzworträtsel, 
      "Weibliches Geschlechtsorgan?"
      "Senkrecht oder waagerecht?" 
      "Waagerecht"
      "Dann muss es der Mund sein..." 



Ich hoffe, der war jetzt nicht zu anstrengend!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> *[SIZE=-1]Beati pauperes spiritu.[/SIZE]*


 
... du bist ja wirklich böse ...


----------



## vierlagig (25 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... du bist ja wirklich böse ...



und johnij überlegt noch was es heißt  ... was bin ich froh, 4 jahre latein absolviert zu haben


----------



## marlob (25 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und johnij überlegt noch was es heißt  ... was bin ich froh, 4 jahre latein absolviert zu haben


Asterix lesen soll auch helfen


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was bin ich froh, 4 jahre latein absolviert zu haben


 
4l
was bin ich froh keine 4 jahre latein aufm buckl zu haben 

marlob
*ACK*

Wer das "kleine" latinum hat müsste das schon verstehen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 August 2008)

Dank Internet geht es auch ohne

http://www.comedix.de/lexikon/db/beati_pauperes_spiritu.php

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 August 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Dank Internet geht es auch ohne
> 
> http://www.comedix.de/lexikon/db/beati_pauperes_spiritu.php
> 
> ...




Wehe mir... ich bin enttarnt!!! Ich habe zum Glück nie Latein gehabt (wäre mir auch viel zu langweilig gewesen).
Aber ich konnte mich noch dunkel erinnern, dass der Spruch in einem der Asterix-Hefte stand. Und dann fand ich es irgendwie passend, den hier reinzusetzen. Google sei dank...


----------



## johnij (25 August 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> *[SIZE=-1]Beati pauperes spiritu.[/SIZE]*


 
:sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc5::sc5: *Nobser*


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 August 2008)

Wenigstens kann keiner sagen, dass es nicht zum Thema gepasst hat!
Wenn ich mir dagegen den Mist angucke, den gewisse Möchtegern-Dalton-Brüder hier teilweise verzapfen...
Ist ja auch egal! Meiner ist sowieso am längsten...


----------



## Junior (25 August 2008)

Es ist besser zu schweigen und als Idiot verdächtigt zu werden, als zu reden und dadurch den Beweis anzutreten.
Na ja, jedenfalls steuern wir mit den Beiträgen fröhlich auf die 1000 zu.

Was macht ein Techniker, wenn er einen Platten an seinem Auto hat? 
- Er schraubt den defekten Reifen an eine andere Stelle und schaut, ob der Fehler mitwandert. 

MfG Günter.


----------



## Hermann (25 August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=va1J052xw1Q


----------



## kermit (25 August 2008)

Junior schrieb:


> Es ist besser zu schweigen und als Idiot verdächtigt zu werden, als zu reden und dadurch den Beweis anzutreten.


für unsere Lateiner (und die, die es noch werden wollen):
Si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses!


----------



## vierlagig (25 August 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> Si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses!



johnij? NIE - erstens kann er leider nicht schweigen und zweitens war er nie philosoph...

bei johnij denk ich irgendwie immer: gallina scripsit


----------



## Question_mark (26 August 2008)

*Wenn de hahn biss musse Höhner poppe könne ...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> bei johnij denk ich irgendwie immer: gallina scripsit



vl, warum beleidigst Du die Hühner ???

Die können immerhin Eier legen, der johnij kann gar nichts *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## johnij (26 August 2008)

*quei ess mentos*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Schweigen ist Gold.
Ich lasse mir den Tag  nicht durch eine 0 Nummer versauen 
@Markus, vielen Danke fürs neue Tor :twisted::twisted:


----------



## Question_mark (26 August 2008)

*Ohne weiteren Kommentar*

Hallo,



			
				johnij schrieb:
			
		

> durch eine 0 Nummer versauen



Meine Antwort darauf hat der vierlagige im Beitrag #19 unter Stammtisch/Berufsbezeichnung bereits vorweggenommen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (26 August 2008)

Hallo,
für alle die lange Weile haben und denen Soaps einfach zu aufregend sind.

http://www.warte-bis-september.de/


----------



## Manfred Stangl (26 August 2008)

Ein witzerl

Hätten Sie vielleicht ein paar Euro für mich für ein Mittagessen ?

Wenn ich Dir jetzt 10,-Euro gebe, kaufst Du dann Bier anstatt des Essens?

Nein, ich habe mit dem Trinken aufgehört.

Gehst Du lieber zum Fussball, anstatt etwas zum Essen zu kaufen ?

Nein, ich vergeude meine Zeit nicht mit Fussball.

Fährst Du lieber eine Runde Motorrad für das Geld ?

Ich habe seit 18 Jahren kein Motorrad mehr gefahren.

Möchtest Du das Geld für das horizontale Gewerbe ausgeben ?

Ich hol’ mir doch keine Geschlechtskrankheit !

Ich gebe Dir kein Geld, stattdessen nehme ich Dich mit nach Hause, damit Du ein tolles Mittagessen von meiner Frau bekommst.

Ihre Frau wird wütend auf Sie sein !
Ich bin dreckig und ich rieche nicht besonders !


Es ist wichtig für meine Frau zu sehen, wie ein Mann aussieht,
der Bier, Fussball, Motorrad und Sex aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Junior (26 August 2008)

Wir werden alle mal alt.


----------



## Question_mark (26 August 2008)

*Prämie der LVA ist sicher ...*

Hallo,



			
				Junior schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden alle mal alt.



Jeder Programmierer, der das schafft kriegt von der zuständigen Rentenversicherung eine angemessene Prämie *ROFL*

Gruß in den hohen Norden von

Question_mark


----------



## Tobi P. (26 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir den Tag  nicht durch eine 0 Nummer versauen



Wenn bei ner Nummer ne Eins rauskommt versaut dir das aber das ganze Leben 
So ne Vaterschaftsklage ist nicht schön *ROFL*

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Junior (26 August 2008)

Noch einer zur Nacht:

Eine Frau kommt vom Arzt nach Hause. Ihr Mann fragt: "Und was hat der Arzt gesagt?" 
Die Frau erzählt: "50 Jahre und so ein schönes Gesicht", 50 Jahre und so ein schöner Busen, 50 Jahre und so schöne Beine."
"Mhmm", meint der Mann, "was hat er denn zu deinem 50jährigen Arsch gesagt?"
"Ach", meint die Frau, über Dich haben wir überhaupt nicht gesprochen!"


----------



## Junior (28 August 2008)

is schon wieder so spät:
http://www.chaoszone.de/blog/media/blogs/weblinks/keinbock.jpg


----------



## Question_mark (28 August 2008)

*Grins ....*

Hallo,

dann noch mal so einen richtig schwarzen :



> Frage: Wie wird eine Stewardess beerdigt????
> 
> Antwort: Sie lässt sich einäschern und auf der Startbahn verteilen, damit noch einmal alle Piloten drüber rutschen können.



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (28 August 2008)

*Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind*

Fünf Wochen nach der Beerdigung des Ehemanns trifft sich die Witwe mit ihrer Freundin. Sie erzählt: "Mein Mann hat mir drei Umschläge hinterlassen. Im ersten waren 1.000,- Euro." "Wofür denn?", fragt die Freundin. "Na ja", sagt die Witwe, "auf dem Umschlag stand: 'Für die Grabbepflanzung'. 
Im zweiten Umschlag waren dann sogar 2.000,- Euro." "Und wofür waren diese?" will die Freundin wissen. "Nun", antwortet die Witwe, "auf diesem Umschlag stand: 'Für einen schönen Sarg.'" "Da hat dein Mann ja gut vorgesorgt, und was war in dem dritten Umschlag?" 
"Oh, da waren 10.000,- Euro drin, und auf dem Umschlag stand: 'Für einen besonders schönen Stein.'" Sie zeigt ihren Ringfinger vor und sagt: "Der ist doch besonders schön, oder?"


----------



## Question_mark (28 August 2008)

*Warum ???*

Hallo,

ich habe da noch ein paar offenen Fragen .....



> Wenn die Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet, ist dann 'befriedigend' besser als 'gut'?
> ----------
> Wie soll sich der Bauer verhalten, wenn seine Frau sagt: 'Sieh zu, dass du Land gewinnst!!'
> ----------
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 August 2008)

*Rofl ...*

Hallo,

bin immer noch am Lachen, kann nicht mehr, gerade gefunden .....

http://board.gulli.com/thread/1031210-spermaflecken-entfern---keine-scherze-bitte/

*ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Homer79 (28 August 2008)

@Question_mark

*ROFL*

...find ich echt super!


----------



## Junior (28 August 2008)

*Wenden wir uns mal wieder den wichtigen Fragen zu.*

_Wenn Schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Blauwale falsch?_​ 
Wenn Maisöl aus Mais gemacht wird, wie sieht es mit Babyöl aus? ​ 
_Wenn Superkleber wirklich überall klebt, warum dann nicht auf der Innenseite derTube?_​ 
Warum ist nie besetzt, wenn man eine falsche Nummer wählt? ​ 
_Warum muss man für den Besuch beim Hellseher einen Termin haben?_​ 
Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt wird es morgen? ​ 
_Warum glauben einem Leute sofort, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass es am Himmel 400 Billionen Sterne gibt, aber wenn man ihnen sagt, dass die Bank frisch gestrichen ist, müssen sie draufpatschen? _​ 
Warum besteht Zitronenlimonade größtenteils aus künstlichen Zutaten, während in Geschirrspülmittel richtiger Zitronensaft drin ist? ​ 
_Leben Verheiratete länger oder kommt ihnen das nur so vor? _​ 
Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit breitet sich das Dunkel aus? ​ 
_Wie packt man Styroporkügelchen ein, wenn man sie verschickt?_ ​ 
Wenn ein Schizophrener mit Selbstmord droht, kann er wegen Geiselnahme verurteilt werden? 
_Warum gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Maus-Geschmack? _​ 
Wie würden Stühle aussehen, wenn wir die Kniescheiben hinten hätten? ​ 
_Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen? _​ 
Wenn nichts an Teflon haftet, wieso haftet es an der Pfanne? ​ 
_Wieso hat eine 24-Stunden-Tankstelle Tür-Schlösser?_ ​ 
Warum ist "Abkürzung" so ein langes Wort?​ 
_Warum benutzt man für "Tödliche Injektionen" in den Staaten sterilisierte_ _Spritzen? _​ 
Warum steht auf Sauerrahm-Bechern ein Verfallsdatum?​ 
_Haben blinde Eskimos Blinden-Schlittenhunde? _​ 
Warum gibt es in Flugzeugen Schwimmwesten statt Fallschirme? ​ 
_Wie kommt ein Schneepflugfahrer morgens zur Arbeit? _​ 
Wenn man in einem Fluggerät sitzen würde, das mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt, was würde passieren, wenn man die Scheinwerfer einschaltet?​ 
_Wenn die sog. "Black Box" eines Flugzeugs unzerstörbar ist, wieso baut man dann nicht das ganze Flugzeug aus dem Material? _​


----------



## Question_mark (28 August 2008)

*Na gut, einen noch ...*

Hallo,

Homer79, dann bekommst Du noch einen letzten für heute :




> Treffen sich drei Bauern nach Monaten wieder und unterhalten sich darüber was sie in der ganzen Zeit so getrieben haben.... Sagt der erste : Du, ich habe meine Kuh mit Bienen gekreuzt !!"
> Und wat bringt dat ?! Fragen die anderen...
> Ganz einfach... Antwortet er.... Wenn ich jetzt eine melke habe ich gleich Milch mit Honig !!
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (28 August 2008)

*Denksport zur Nacht*

Ein Psychologiestudent fragt den Professor: "Wie stellen Sie eigentlich fest, ob jemand verrückt ist?"

"Ganz einfach" meint der Professor. "Wir führen die Person in ein Zimmer in dem sich eine Badewanne voll Wasser befindet und zeigen ihr drei Gegenstände, einen Eimer, eine Kaffeetasse und einen Kaffeelöffel. Dann bitten wir die Person zu entscheiden, womit sie am besten die Wanne leer bekommen."

"Ah, verstehe" sagt der Student eifrig "Die Normalen nehmen natürlich den Eimer um die Wanne leer zu schöpfen, da dieser ja viel größer ist, als Tasse oder gar Löffel".

Was würdet Ihr machen?????


----------



## Junior (28 August 2008)

Hier ein kleiner Intelligenztest:
Was ist größer als Gott,
bösartiger als der Teufel,
die Armen haben es,
die Geizigen geben es,
die Verschwiegenen sagen es,
die Zufriedenen brauchen es,
und wenn du es ißt, stirbst Du?
​Nach der Lösung befragt, gaben 80% Prozent der Kindergartenkinder die richtige Antwort, während nur 17% der höheren Semester einer Universität die richtige Lösung fanden.
Die Lösung ist "nichts"

Na, wisst Ihr es???


----------



## Question_mark (28 August 2008)

*Grins ...*

Hallo,



			
				Junior schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet Ihr machen



Also ich würde den Prof in die Badewanne schmeissen, danach ist zwar viel Professor in der Wanne, aber relativ wenig Wasser 
Und das geht rasend schnell *ROFL*

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 August 2008)

*Was ist größer ...*

Hallo,



			
				Junior schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist größer als Gott,
> bösartiger als der Teufel,
> die Armen haben es,
> die Geizigen geben es,
> ...



Eigentlich nichts, aber je nach Betrachtungsweise kann es auch ein Käsebrot sein *ROFL*
Und komm jetzt bloss nicht mit dem Spaghettieis ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (29 August 2008)

*In anderen Foren beschäftigt man sich mit tiefsinnigeren Fragen*

Mann beachte die Antworten!

http://board.gulli.com/thread/1215183-erbrechen-nach-zuviel-alkohol/


----------



## Homer79 (29 August 2008)

@Question_mark 	 		*N

Danke 

*
@Junior

NICHTS ist größer als Gott
NICHTS ist Bösartiger als der Teufel
Die Armen haben NICHTS
Die Glücklichen brauchen NICHTS!
Und wenn Du NICHTS ißt, stirbst Du!


----------



## Question_mark (29 August 2008)

*Closed ..*

Hallo,



			
				Junior schrieb:
			
		

> Mann beachte die Antworten!



Man beachte auch, dass der Fred zu Recht ganz schnell geschlossen wurde.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Homer79 (29 August 2008)

_@_Junior
_
		Ein Psychologiestudent fragt den Professor: "Wie stellen Sie eigentlich fest, ob jemand verrückt ist?"

"Ganz einfach" meint der Professor. "Wir führen die Person in ein Zimmer in dem sich eine Badewanne voll Wasser befindet und zeigen ihr drei Gegenstände, einen Eimer, eine Kaffeetasse und einen Kaffeelöffel. Dann bitten wir die Person zu entscheiden, womit sie am besten die Wanne leer bekommen."

"Ah, verstehe" sagt der Student eifrig "Die Normalen nehmen natürlich den Eimer um die Wanne leer zu schöpfen, da dieser ja viel größer ist, als Tasse oder gar Löffel".

Was würdet Ihr machen?????_ 


*Die Normalen ziehen den Stöpsel*


----------



## Junior (29 August 2008)

*"Die Normalen ziehen den Stöpsel"*

Da es ja *Fun *zum Feierabend heißt hatte ich eigendlich noch mit anderen blödsinnigen Antworten gerechnet.


_Gerade weil wir alle im selben Boot sitzen ist es gut dass nicht alle auf deiner Seite sind._


----------



## Question_mark (29 August 2008)

*Tsss ...*

Hallo,



			
				Homer79 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Normalen ziehen den Stöpsel



Und verzweifeln, wenn ein alter Tampon im Abfluss steckt. Ein bißchen mehr Kreativität bitte ... 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Homer79 (29 August 2008)

Mhh, ich entschuldige mich...Beim nächsten mal geb ich mehr Mühe wegens der Kreativität

...und ich war so stolz auf mich wegens des Rätsels Lösung


----------



## Junior (29 August 2008)

*Berühmte Letzte Worte*

des Turmspringers: "Ach, ist das Wasser heute schön klar... "
des Wattwanderers: "Oh - meine Uhr ist stehengeblieben."
des Sportlehrers: "Alle Speere zu mir!"
des Handgranatenwerfers: "Bis wieviel sagten Sie, soll ich zählen?"
des Bergsteigers: "Waren gar nicht mal teuer, diese Karabinerhaken..."


----------



## Junior (29 August 2008)

*Ein Letzter zur Nacht*

Wir alle waren ja schon einmal in diesen leidigen Meetings, in denen immer jemand mehr als 100% Einsatz von den Mitarbeitern gefordert hat. Nun, hier ist eine Anleitung, wie wirklich JEDER sogar 103% erreichen kann!!!! 
Zuerst ein klein wenig Mathematik, die in Ihrem zukünftigen Leben sehr hilfreich sein wird. Wie erreicht man nun immer 100% im Leben? 
Notieren Sie sich nun bitte folgendes: 
WENN GILT : 
A = 1 
B = 2 
C = 3 
D = 4 
E = 5 
F = 6 
G = 7 
H = 8 
I = 9 
J = 10 
K = 11 
L = 12 
M = 13 
N = 14 
O = 15 
P = 16 
Q = 17 
R = 18 
S = 19 
T = 20 
U = 21 
V = 22 
W = 23 
X = 24 
Y = 25 
Z = 26 


Dann ist
H A R D W O R K 
8+1+18+4+23+15+18+11 = nur 98% 

​Ebenso ist
K N O W L E D G E 
11+14+15+23+12+5+4+7+5 = nur 96% ​Aber interessant ist, dass 
A T T I T U D E 
1+20+20+9+20+21+4+5 = 100% ergibt, auf diese Weise erreichen Sie immer 100% im Leben. ​Aber viel wichtiger ist, dass
B U L L S H I T 
2+21+12+12+19+8+9+20 = 103% ​So, und jetzt wisst Ihr, was all diese hochbezahlten Consultants, Manager, Gurus und Motivationstrainer wirklich meinen, wenn sie sagen, dass sie immer mehr als 100% bringen!!!


----------



## Junior (29 August 2008)

*Einen habe ich noch*

Die Schüler der 1. Klasse der Grundschule wollten sich für Ihre Mütter zum Muttertag etwas ganz besonderes einfallen lassen. 
Daher entschlossen sie gemeinsam mit ihrem Klassenlehrer jeweils eine Pflanze in einen Topf zu pflanzen und großzuziehen. 

Da die finanziellen Mittel der Schule nur begrenzt waren, man jedoch trotz allem nicht auf schöne Blumentöpfe verzichten wollte, entschloss man sich eine Großbestellung über 30 Töpfe in lustigem Clown-Format bei der ortsansässigen Gärtnerei auszulösen.

Ebenfalls entschloss man sich nach kurzer Beratung durch die Gärtnerei, kleine Kakteen- Keimlinge zu kaufen, da die sehr pflegeleicht sind und normalerweise eine lange Lebensdauer haben. 

So pflanzten die Kinder im Unterricht gemeinsam mit ihrem Lehrer die Kakteen, welche in den Clown-Töpfen schnell gedeihen konnten. Als jedoch der Muttertag vor der Tür stand, durften die Kinder nicht wie versprochen ihren Müttern die selbstgepflanzten Kakteen schenken, sondern die Kakteen wurden durch den Rektor der Schule kommentarlos durch Efeu ersetzt.

Diese Aktion stieß auf große Ablehnung bei den Kindern. Keines der Kinder hat je erfahren, warum die Kakteen entfernt wurden und durch Efeu ersetzt wurden. Hatten sie doch die Kakteen mit ihren eigenen kleinen Händen gesetzt und liebevoll gepflegt. Oder schenkt man zum Muttertag keine Kakteen? 

Die Kinder erfuhren nie den Grund für das Handeln der Schulleitung, nur ein Photo, welches der Klassenlehrer eine Woche vor Muttertag gemacht hatte, erinnert die Kinder an ihre schönen Kakteen.


----------



## TommyG (29 August 2008)

Frauen und Autos...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...230284482027&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 August 2008)

*Die neue Zusammenarbeit von Porsche und VW ...*

... nimmt jetzt konkrete Formen an: Der *Porsche Golf*.


----------



## crash (29 August 2008)

Eine Oma ist beim Frauenarzt und lässt sich untersuchen. 
Der Arzt macht sich einen Spaß daraus und sagt, 
"Ich gratuliere, Sie sind schwanger!"
Verärgert greift die Oma zum Telefon und ruft bei ihrem Gatten an und sagt,
"Du altes Schwein, ich krieg ein Kind von Dir!"
Der Opa antwortet, "Wer is'n dran?"


----------



## crash (29 August 2008)

In der Sauna sitzt eine richtig dicke Frau. Kommt ein Mann herein und sagt: 
"Mann, sie haben aber einen fetten Hintern!" 
Die Frau knallt ihm eine. 
Kommt ein zweiter Mann herein. 
"Man haben sie einen fetten Arsch!" 
Auch er fängt sich eine. 
Im Vorraum tritt ein dritter Mann ein. 
Die beiden anderen erzählen ihm, dass er ja nichts über den fetten Arsch loslassen solle, weil sie schon jeder ein blaues Auge hätten. 
Der Mann geht in die Sauna und sagt: 
"Sie haben aber kleine Brüste!"
Frau: "So, finden sie?"
Mann: "Ja, aber dagegen kann man was machen auch ohne chirugischen Eingriff."
Frau: "Was denn?"
Mann: "Sie reiben einfach Klopapier dazwischen hin und her."
Frau: "Und sie denken das hilft?"
Mann: "Na bei ihrem Arsch hat's doch auch funktioniert."


----------



## crash (29 August 2008)

Zwei Iren, John und Sean, wollen am Samstagabend einen trinken gehen. 
Als sie ihre Finanzen überprüfen, stellen sie fest, dass sie zusammen noch 50 Cent besitzen. 
Nicht genug für einen feucht-fröhlichen Abend. 
Plötzlich hat John eine Idee: 
Er geht mit den 50 Cent in eine Metzgerei und kauft eine Bockwurst. 
Sean will ihn gerade für total bescheuert erklären lassen, als dieser sagt: 
'Lass uns mal zusammen in ein Pub gehen. 
Wir bestellen zwei Pints. Wir trinken aus. 
Dann gehst Du vor mir auf die Knie, öffnest meinen Hosenschlitz und ziehst die Bockwurst, 
die ich in der Tasche habe, raus und nimmst sie in den Mund. 
Du wirst sehen, was passiert.' 
Die beiden gehen ins Pub, trinken zwei Pints, 
Sean geht vor dem anderen auf die Knie und fängt an, die Bockwurst in den Mund zu nehmen und daran zu lutschen. 
Der Wirt sieht das, ist total sauer: 
'Raus aus meinem Pub.. Solche Sauerei dulde ich nicht in meinem laden. Raus!! Und zwar sofort!!!!!' 
Die beiden gehen raus. John sagt: 'Und? Haben wir bezahlt? Nein!
'Rein ins nächste Pub, 2 Pints, austrinken, Bockwurstnummer, sofortiger Rausschmiss. Wieder nichts bezahlt. 
Nach 12 weiteren Pubs lallt Sean zu John: 'Ich kann nicht mehr. 
Ersssens bin ich total besofffn. Und dann tun mir die Knie weh. 
Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie mir die Knie weh tun.' 
John antwortet: 'Du und deine Knie. Was soll ich denn sagen? 
Ich hab vor sechs Pubs die Scheiß Bockwurst verloren.'


----------



## vierlagig (30 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Aus welchem Material ist eine Holz-Eisenbahn?



nicht von pappe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 August 2008)

Ein Schwabe streut im Winter auf den gefrorenen Bodensee Mist.

Da kommt 'n Schweizer und fragt:
"Ha bisch denn du besoffa? Im Früling taut's und der Mist versinkt im See!"

Darauf der Schwabe:
"Halt's Maul, gleich kommt ein Österreicher, der will den Acker kaufe!!"


----------



## Junior (30 August 2008)

*Dumm gelaufen.*

Ein Autounfall. Es versammelt sich eine große Menschenmenge. Ein Zeitungsreporter ist heiß auf eine Geschichte, kommt aber nicht nahe genug an das Auto heran. Schlau wie er ist, ruft er lauthals: "Lassen Sie mich durch! Ich bin der Sohn des Verunglückten." Die Menge macht ihm ausreichend Platz - und vor dem Auto liegt ein Esel...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 August 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ein Schwabe streut im Winter auf den gefrorenen Bodensee Mist.
> 
> Da kommt 'n Schweizer und fragt:
> "Ha bisch denn du besoffa? Im Früling taut's und der Mist versinkt im See!"
> ...



Warum pinkeln wir Allgäuer beim Baden immer in den Bodensee?

http://www.zvbwv.de/index.php?/mitglieder.html

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Warum pinkeln wir Allgäuer beim Baden immer in den Bodensee?


 
Damit die Schwaben auch mal was Gutes zu trinken bekommen!*ROFL*


----------



## Manfred Stangl (1 September 2008)

*Kuckuck*

ein Witzerl



> Letztens habe ich mich mal wieder mit meinen Freundinnen getroffen.
> Ich versprach meinem Mann, dass ich um punkt 0 h wieder zu Hause sein würde...
> 
> Aber wie das so ist, zwischen Cocktails, Tanz und Flirt vergaß ich die Zeit. Ich kam erst um 3 Uhr morgens zu Hause an - und das komplett betrunken!
> ...



meine findet den lustig!
ich auch: betrunkene sollen nicht lügen!


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD1WZOfnmbU


----------



## Jumper (3 September 2008)

Mal was auf Englisch:

_Die weltbesten Dichter, Sänger und Poeten wurden eine Woche lang von einer internationalen Jury bewertet, um einen Sieger zu ermitteln. 
Im Finale stehen schließlich ein Pfarrer und ein australischer Schafhirte. 
Die letzte Aufgabe für die beiden Finalisten ist es, einen Vierzeiler vorzutragen, in dem "*Timbuktu*" vorkommt. 
Der Pfarrer beginnt spontan: 

I was a preacher all my life, 
I had no children, I had no wife. 
I read the bible through and through, 
on my way to Timbuktu. 

Große Begeisterung auf den Rängen, eine kaum zu überbietende Vorstellung. 
Alle sind gespannt, womit der Schafhirte aufwarten würde. 
Und der legt los, ebenso spontan: 

When Tim and I to Melbourne went 
we met three women in a tent. 
As they were three and we were two 
I booked one and Tim booked two_


----------



## Question_mark (3 September 2008)

*Gröl*

Hallo,



			
				Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> I booked one and Tim booked two



Also Tim hat sich da schon richtig entschieden, aber warum gerade im Zelt. Da gibt es doch bequemere Möglichkeiten *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## kiestumpe (3 September 2008)

*Aufwandschätzungen*

besonders gefiel mir der Abschnitt "Price-to-win"

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufwandsschätzung_(Softwaretechnik)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 September 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> besonders gefiel mir der Abschnitt "Price-to-win"
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufwandsschätzung_(Softwaretechnik)



Der Link funzt bei mir nicht


----------



## da_kine (3 September 2008)

Jepp, da muss hinten die Klammer wieder geschlossen werden.


----------



## blasterbock (3 September 2008)

Zitat von *kiestumpe* 

 
_besonders gefiel mir der Abschnitt "Price-to-win":wink:
_


Das trifft doch unser Geschäft, 


genau zwischen die Augen.


----------



## kiestumpe (3 September 2008)

yep-hin und wieder schon. Hoffentlich nicht auf Dauer


----------



## vierlagig (4 September 2008)

> Kommt           ein Mann zum Arzt, weil sein bestes Teil viel zu lang ist und er doch           möchte, dass es ein Stück kürzer wird. Der Arzt kann ihm nicht           helfen und schickt ihn zu einem Heilpraktiker. Auch dieser ist hilflos           und weiß keinen Rat und schickt ihn zu einem Medizinmann im           nahegelegenen Wald. Der sieht sich das gute Stück an und meint: Mein           lieber Herr, auch ich kann ihnen keine Mittelchen zusammenbrauen, aber            mitten im Wald auf einer Lichtung, da ist ein Brunnen und darin           sitzt ein Frosch. Sie müssen Ihnen fragen, ob er Sie heiraten möchte.           Verneint er die Frage, dann schrumpft Ihr Willi um 10 cm. Der Mann           macht sich auf den Weg in den Wald zur Lichtung wo der Brunnen ist und           fragt: "Hallo Frosch, willst Du mich heiraten". Aus der           Tiefe des Brunnen hört er: "Nein". Er sieht an sich           herunter und tatsächlich ist sein Willi ein Stück kürzer. Er           wiederholt seine Frage: "Frosch, willst Du mich heiraten?"           Aus dem Brunnen ein: "Nein, ich will Dich nicht heiraten".           Erfreut sieht der Mann an sich herunter und denkt:
> 30 cm ist immer noch zuviel, ich werde wohl noch einmal fragen:           "Frosch, willst Du mich heiraten?" Inzwischen sitz der           Frosch auf dem Rand des Brunnens und antwortet erbost: "Nein,           Nein und nochmals Nein!!!!!"



füllzeichen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 September 2008)

Ja, alte Witze und junger Wein, das ist nix.

Neuer Versuch:

Warum essen Gesundheitsbewusste Kannibalen nur Jungfrauen und Nonnen? 

Weil die ungespritzt sind!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (5 September 2008)

@Gerhard
gut aber schade, hab ich als Beitrag 1023 gepostet!

ABER SUPER!!!!!


----------



## himbeergeist (5 September 2008)

Eine ältere Dame wohnt bei ihrer Tochter im Haushalt. 
Früh am Morgen kommt sie aus ihrem Zimmer. 
Feststellung der Tochter:
"Ach Mutter, aus deinem Ohr schaut ja ein Zäpfchen heraus." 
Antwort der Mutter:
"Ach Kind, jetzt weiß ich wo ich mein Hörgerät gelassen habe!"

Die Ehefrau kontolliert täglich das Jacket ihres Mannes und macht ihm für jedes Haar, das sie findet, eine Szene - egal ob blond, braun oder grau. 
Als sie eines Abends nicht ein einziges Haar findet, bricht sie schluchzend zusammen und sagt:
"Nicht mal vor Kahlköpfigen schreckst Du zurück!"

In der Schule unterhalten sie sich über Dialekte in Deutschland. Fragt der Lehrer den neuen Mitschüler aus Bayern:
"Was sagt Ihr denn zu einem Laternenpfahl, Sepp?" 
"Nichts, wir gehen schweigend dran vorbei!"

"Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für Sie", sagt der Arzt zu seinem Patienten. 
"Na dann lassen Sie mal die gute Nachricht zuerst hören", sagt der Patient. 
"Wir werden die Krankheit nach Ihnen benennen!"


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 September 2008)

Ein Arzt sagt zu einem Mann:

"Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Entweder hat ihre Frau Alzheimer, oder sie hat Aids..."

"Um Himmels willen", antwortet der Mann, "gibt es keine Möglichkeit das herauszufinden?"

Der Doktor antwortet: 

"Doch, das ist ganz einfach! Sie fahren mit ihrer Frau ganz tief in den Wald und setzen sie einfach dort aus. Wenn sie dann später wieder bei ihnen vor der Tür steht, würde ich nicht mehr mit ihr schlafen..."


----------



## crash (5 September 2008)

Eine Blondine will die Katze ihres Mannes heimlich loswerden und beschließt, sie auszusetzen. 
Sie nimmt sie mit ins Auto, fährt 20 Häuser weit, setzt die Katze aus und fährt heim. 
Zehn Minuten später ist die Katze auch wieder da. 
"Nagut", denkt sich die Blondine, "war vielleicht ein wenig zu kurz die Strecke". 
Setzt sich wieder mit der Katze ins Auto, fährt 5 Kilometer weit und setzt sie aus. 
Zwanzig Minuten später ist die Katze wieder zu Hause. 
"Jetztreichts!" denkt sich die Blondine, nimmt die Katze mit ins Auto und fährt 20 Kilometer, 
dann durch den Wald, über eine Brücke, rechts, links und setzt die Katze dann schließlich mitten im Wald auf einer Lichtung aus.
Eine halbe Stunde später ruft die Blondine zu Hause an. 
"Ist die Katze da?" fragt sie ihren Mann. 
"Ja, warum?" 
"Hol sie mal ansTelefon, ich habe mich verfahren."


----------



## Approx (8 September 2008)

*für echte Männer*

Viel Spaß!

 Gruß Approx


----------



## der_iwan (9 September 2008)

*Die lieben kleinen*

Ein Junge geht am Samstag mit dem Vater in die große Stadt einkaufen. Dort kommen sie an einem Puff vorbei, da steht draußen in großen Buchstaben dran: Freudenhaus.
"Papi, was ist ein Freudenhaus?"
"Also, mein Junge, das ist ein Haus, wo man Freude kaufen kann."
Nach einiger Zeit langweilt sich der Junge und quengelt. "Also gut", sagt der Vater, "hier hast du 20 Euro, geh ein Eis essen oder mach sonst was damit und in 2 Stunden treffen wir uns wieder am Auto, sonst krieg ich meine Einkäufe heute nicht mehr erledigt."
"OK!", der Junge nimmt die 20 Euro und geht natürlich sofort ins Freudenhaus.
Er kommt zur Puffmutter und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne Freude für 20 Euro gekauft."
Die Puffmutter nimmt den kleinen Jungen mit in die Küche, schmiert ihm 20 Marmeladenbrötchen und steckt die 20 Euro ein.
Zwei Stunden später treffen sich der Vater und der Junge am Auto.
Der Vater fragt: "Und, hast du ein Eis gegessen?"
Sagt der Junge: "Nee, ich war im Freudenhaus."
Der Vater total entsetzt: "Was hast du denn da gemacht?"
Der Junge: "Na ja, die ersten zehn hab' ich noch geschafft, aber die letzten zehn hab' ich nur noch lecken können."


----------



## das_Chaos (10 September 2008)

Die Charité in Ost-Berlin hat ihren elektronischen Nierensteinzertrümmerer wieder abbestellt. Die Ärzte sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass man bei einer Fahrt mit einem Trabbi zu dem selben Behandlungserfolg kommt - nur billiger.

Angela Merkel ist Kandidatin in einer Quizsendung. "Und nun die entscheidende Frage, Frau Merkel, wie viele Inseln gibt es in der Nordsee und wie heißen sie?" - "Es gibt sehr viele Inseln in der Nordsee, und ich heiße Angela Merkel!"

Der Doktor teilt dem Ehemann seiner Patientin mit, dass es sich um eine milde Form der Nymphomanie handle und er, der Ehemann, alles daransetzen müsse, die Beschwerden seiner Frau durch harten körperlichen Einsatz zu lindern. "Und wenn das nicht hilft", fügt er hinzu, "dann schicken Sie Ihre Frau eben einfach wieder zu mir!"

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Jurassic Park" und Microsoft? - Bei dem einen macht ein verrückter Geschäftsmann mit Biestern, die schon längst ausgestorben sein sollten, ein Vermögen, und das andere ist ein Film von Steven Spielberg.

In einer Kleinstadt in Alabama: Ein Schwarzer liegt tot auf der Straße, von vierzig Kugeln durchlöchert. Der Sheriff steht daneben und sagt: "Oh verdammt, so einen furchtbaren Selbstmord habe ich noch nie gesehen."

Eine Blondine, eine Schwarze und eine Brünette fahren als blinde Passagiere im Frachtraum eines Schiffes mit. Der Lademeister kontrolliert den Raum und die 3 Frauen verstecken sich in umherliegenden Säcken. Mit einem Tritt prüft jetzt der Lademeister den Inhalt der Säcke. Die schwarzhaarige macht "Miau", der Lademeister geht weiter. Die Brünette macht "Wuff, wuff", der Lademeister geht weiter. Als er den dritten Sack tritt, sagt die Blondine: "Kartoffel, Kartoffel."

Ein Kölschvertreter, ein Altbiervertreter und ein Bitburgervertreter treffen sich nach einem harten Arbeitstag in der Kneipe. Der Kölschvertreter bestellt sich ein kühles Dom-kölsch, der Altbiermensch irgendson fieses Düsseldorfer Gesöff (sprich Alt) und der Bitvertreter lediglich ein Wasser. Fragen die anderen beiden, warum er denn nicht sein Bier bestellt. Daraufhin dieser: "Och, wenn ihr kein Bier trinkt, trink ich auch keins!"


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich kratze ich jetzt haarscharf an einer Verwarnung vorbei, aber das nützt nix...

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r73251220-fuer-was-so-ein-mac-wirklich-gut-ist.html


*duck und weg*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 September 2008)

*Solche Witze muss man sich als Inbetriebnehmer schon beim Frühstück anhören:*

Stewardess im Flugzeug sieht einen Passagier mit Taucherausrüstung. Auf die Frage was das soll, antwortet der: „Wir fliegen doch übers Meer, wenn das Flugzeug abstürzt treibe ich im Taucheranzug oben und werde sofort gerettet.“
In der nächsten Reihe sitzt ein Fluggast mit Bergsteigerausrüstung. Der meint: „Wir fliegen doch über die Berge. Wenn wir abstürzen, kann ich mich mit meiner Ausrüstung abseilen und werde als erster gerettet.“
Ganz vorne sitzt eine Blondine, die den Rock hochgeschoben hat und sich schwarze Schuhcreme zwischen die Beine schmiert. Die Stewardess fragt ganz entsetzt, was sie da machen würde. Sagt die Blondine: „Ich hab gehört, das bei einem Flugzeugabsturz solange gesucht wird, bis die BlackBox gefunden ist!“


----------



## Eddy001 (17 September 2008)

Zum Thema Frühstück:


----------



## Maxl (18 September 2008)

bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob wir den nicht schon mal hatten, aber aktueller den je 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM


----------



## Sockenralf (19 September 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob wir den nicht schon mal hatten, aber aktueller den je
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM


 

Hallo,

Rabenschwarzer Humor,

aber guuuuuuuuut 


MfG


----------



## Solaris (19 September 2008)

*Ingenieur-Test*

http://www.yaws.de/dipling/test/test.htm


----------



## maweri (19 September 2008)

*Ingenieur terminologie*

Kommt Euch das irgendwie bekannt vor?



```
[B]INGENIEUR TERMINOLOGIE - ENDLICH VERSTÄNDLICH [/B]
 
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1][B]Was er sagt[/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Was er meint [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]BEI KUNDENKONTAKT[/B] [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Wir verfolgen eine Anzahl verschiedener Lösungsansätze.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Wir stochern immer noch im Dunkeln. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Wir bereiten einen ausführlichen Bericht über einen neuartigen Ansatz zur Problemlösung vor.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Wir haben gerade drei Frischlinge von der Uni eingestellt. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Wir haben eine geschlossene Projektkoordination.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Wir wissen, wer daran schuld ist. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Bahnbrechende technologische Neuerung.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Es funktioniert halbwegs, sieht aber sehr nach Hi-Tech aus. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Wir können die Kundenzufriedenheit garantieren.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Wir hängen so weit hinter dem Zeitplan zurück, daß der Kunde sich freut, wenn er überhaupt etwas bekommt. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Die Vorserientests lassen noch keine Interpretationen zu.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Das verdammte Ding ist uns um die Ohren geflogen, als wir den Schalter umlegten. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Die Vorserientest waren äußerst befriedigend.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Wir hätten nie gedacht, daß das blöde Ding wirklich funktioniert. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Das gesamte Konzept muß verworfen werden.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Der einzige, der das Ding verstanden hat, hat gekündigt. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Wir werden es uns anschauen.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Vergiß es! Wir haben hier schon genug Probleme. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Lassen Sie uns darüber diskutieren.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Kommen Sie in mein Büro, ich fühle mich einsam. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Komplette Neukonstruktion.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Alle Teile sind völlig inkompatibel zu dem bisherigen Design. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Jahre der Entwicklung sind in dieses Konzept eingeflossen.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Endlich hat eines funktioniert. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Sie brauchen bloß hier zu unterschreiben.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Wir suchen noch Leuten, auf die wir die Schuld abwälzen können. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Wir sind offen für Ihre Anregungen.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Wir hören Ihnen gerne zu, solange sie uns nicht widersprechen [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Robust/stabil.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Kein Mensch kann das verdammte Ding hochheben. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Energiesparend.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]...wenn Sie es nicht einschalten. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Geringer Wartungsaufwand.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Irreparabel, wenn beschädigt. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Das ist technisch unmöglich.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Ich habe nicht die geringste Lust, das zu machen. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Das hängt davon ab.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Lassen Sie alle Hoffnung auf eine brauchbare Antwort fallen. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Die Datenbits werden im Kollektor abgelenkt, der die Flußstrom-Matrizen in virtuelle Nachrichtenelemente umwandelt.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Ich habe keine Ahnung, was hier abgeht. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]IN WISSENSCHAFTLICHEN VERÖFFENTLICHUNGEN[/B] [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Wie bereits seit langem bekannt...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Ich hatte keine Lust die ursprüngliche Quelle herauszusuchen, aber.. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Es wird vermutet, daß... [/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Ich denke... [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Es wird allgemein vermutet, daß...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Ein paar andere Leute hier glauben auch... [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Es kann gezeigt werden, daß...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Glauben Sie’s mir einfach [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]...von großer theoretischer Bedeutung[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]...ich fand's interessant... [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]...von großer praktischer Bedeutung[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]...dafür werde ich bezahlt [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]...von großer historischer Bedeutung[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]...das sollte mich berühmt machen [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Obwohl keine eindeutigen Resultate gefunden werden konnten...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Das Experiment hat nicht funktioniert, aber ich dachte, man könnte wenigstens eine Veröffentlichung daraus machen... [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Das M-PC System wurde wegen seiner besonderen Eignung für diese Aufgabe ausgewählt.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Der Kollege im Nachbarlabor hatte das Ding gerade fertig aufgebaut herumstehen. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Drei Muster wurden für eine detailliertere Untersuchung ausgewählt.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Die Ergebnisse der anderen machten keinen Sinn. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]...unglücklicherweise bei der Montage verschmutzt[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]...auf den Boden geschmissen [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]...während des gesamten Experiments mit extremer Vorsicht gehandhabt...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]...nicht auf den Boden geschmissen... [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Typische Ergebnisse werden präsentiert.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Die besten Ergebnisse werden präsentiert. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Die Übereinstimmung mit der vorausberechneten Kurve ist......exzellent......gut......zufriedenstellend......mäßig...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Die Übereinstimmung mit der vorausberechneten Kurve ist......mäßig......erbärmlich......zweifelhaft......eingebildet... [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Bis zur vollständigen Klärung dieser Thematik sind noch einige zusätzliche Arbeiten vonnöten...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Ich kapier's immer noch nicht... jemand anders soll sich um die Details kümmern [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Leider konnte bislang noch keine geschlossene Theorie zur Erklärung dieser Ergebnisse formuliert werden ...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Ich kapier's nicht - noch tut es jemand sonst. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]...korrekt innerhalb einer Größenordnung...[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]...falsch... [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Dank an Karl Schmidt für die Unterstützung beim Experiment und an Hans Müller für die fachliche Diskussion.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Schmidt hat die Arbeit getan und Müller hat erklärt, was es bedeutet. [/FONT][/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][B]Die Untersuchungen waren von Erfolg gekrönt.[/B][/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Mein Vertrag wurde verlängert. [/FONT][/SIZE]
```


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 September 2008)

Mann rempelt Frau an der Hotelrezeption an. Beide gucken etwas verstört.
Mann: "Wenn ihr Herz so weich ist wie ihr Busen, werden sie mir verzeihen."
Frau: "Wenn Ihr Schwanz so hart ist wie ihr Ellenbogen, bin ich in Zimmer 246..."
 *ROFL*


----------



## xvitali (22 September 2008)

Japanische Sauna mit Vorsicht zu genießen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P5BjH_JpTTU


----------



## edison (25 September 2008)

Den Link hab ich aus einem Anderen Forum, echt sehenswert


> für alle, die sich in Sachen IT-Verkabelung bzw. strukturiertes Kabeleverlegen noch was abschauen möchten! =>
> http://trinixy.ru/2008/03/27/trudnye...0_sht uk.html


----------



## plc_tippser (27 September 2008)

Der Hase mit dem Joint

Liegt ein Hase am Baggersee in
seinem Liegestuhl,
raucht sich nen Joint, ist glücklich und
zufrieden mit sich
und der Welt, kichert leise vor sich hin.

Da kommt der Biber an: 'Ey Hase,
was is'n mit dir los?
Krass alder....
Haste was geraucht Mann? Ich will auch was
abhaben'.

Hase: 'Nee alles meins. Das
brauch ich selber noch'

Biber: 'Och menno, biiitteeee!
Ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben
gekifft und will das einmal
ausprobieren'

Hase: 'Okay, aber nur einen Zug.
Aber,
damit sich der wenigstens lohnt und so
richtig
reinballert,
ziehtste an dem Joint, hältst die Luft an
und
tauchst
einmal
durch den ganzen See!'

Der Biber tut wie im geheißen, zieht,
taucht einmal durch den
ganzen See, atmet aus und es haut sofort
voll in die Blutbahn!
Er legt sich an die andere Uferseite,
philosohiert über sich und
das Gute in der Welt und chillt so vor sich
hin,
da kommt das Nilpferd an:
'Biber, was geht ab Mann?
Du hast bestimmt was geraucht, gib mir auch
mal was ab alder!'

Biber: 'Nee mann, hab ich selber
nur geschnorrt. Musste mal den
Hasen fragen, der gibt dir bestimmt was ab.
Der hängt genau auf der anderen Seite vom
Ufer rum. Musste einfach quer
durchtauchen.'

Das Nilpferd tut wie ihm geheißen, taucht
durch den See zum Hasen.
Der Hase chillt in seinem Liegestuhl vor
sich hin, wacht auf,
starrt das Nilpferd mit großen Augen an und
schreit:

'Biiiiiiber, du musst auch
wieder ausatmen...........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Question_mark (27 September 2008)

*Mal einen Pilotenwitz ...*

Hallo,

ich mag so gerne Pilotenwitze, kurz und trocken:



> Warum ist es gut, in einem Flugzeug vorne zu sitzen?
> Bei einem Absturz kommt der Getränkewagen noch mal vorbei!



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## HaDi (27 September 2008)

Hat auch mit Fliegen zu tun:


> Ein Politiker, der einen Flug antritt, erkundigt sich bei einem Mathematiker, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass eine Bombe im Flugzeug ist. Der Mathematiker rechnet und verkündet dann: "Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist 1/10.000."
> Dem Politiker ist das zu hoch und er fragt ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gäbe die Sicherheit zu erhöhen. Der Mathematiker verschwindet für eine Weile und hat dann die Lösung: "Nehmen Sie selbst eine Bombe mit! Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass zwei Bomben an Bord sind, ist dann das Produkt (1/10.000) x (1/10.000) = 1/100.000.000. Damit können Sie beruhigt fliegen!"


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2008)

Na, aktuell zur Bayernwahl: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI


----------



## arcis (29 September 2008)

*+*

The plane had just taken off and the captain was telling the  passengers about the altitude of the plane, the cruising speed etcetera. But he  forgot to switch off the microphone. He then turned to his co-pilot and said, “First I'm going to have a cup of  coffee and then I'm going to screw that pretty stewardess, Denise.“The shocked stewardess was down the end of the plane when she heard this come  over the loudspeaker. So she began to rush down the aisle to tell the captain to  switch off his mike. Halfway down the plane an old lady stopped her and said, “There's no hurry,  Denise, let him have his cup of tea first.“

*ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> The plane had just taken off and the captain was telling the  passengers about the altitude of the plane, the cruising speed etcetera. But he  forgot to switch off the microphone. He then turned to his co-pilot and said, “First I'm going to have a cup of  coffee and then I'm going to screw that pretty stewardess, Denise.“The shocked stewardess was down the end of the plane when she heard this come  over the loudspeaker. So she began to rush down the aisle to tell the captain to  switch off his mike. Halfway down the plane an old lady stopped her and said, “There's no hurry,  Denise, let him have his cup of tea first.“
> 
> *ROFL*



HöHö und die Oma ist auch noch schwerhörig, dem captain verlangt er vor dem Schäferstündchen nach coffee und nicht nach tea .


----------



## ron (30 September 2008)

WIE MAN PROFESSIONELL AUF DORFFESTEN SÄUFT !!!!
1.

Ein Bier bestellen geht gar nicht. Damit sagt man, dass man ne knickerige Sau ist, keine Freunde hat oder Antialkoholiker ist, quasi das Allerletzte.

2 .

Also immer mindestens zehn Stück, einen Meter oder ein ganzes Tablett bestellen. Nie vorher abzählen wie viel Leute um einen rum stehen und dann die genaue Anzahl bestellen. Am Besten irgendeine Zahl über die Theke grölen und ab dafür.
3.

Ganz falsch: die Umstehenden fragen, ob sie überhaupt noch ein Bier haben wollen. Wichtige Regel: Gefragt wird nicht. Saufen ist schließlich kein Spaß.

4.

Wenn der Stoff da ist, nicht blöd rumgucken und überlegen, wem man denn eines in die Hand drücken soll. Am Besten die Gläser wild in der Umgebung verteilen, denn nur so zeigt man seine Großzügigkeit. Nur der Kleinkarierte Pisser stellt sich da an.

5.

Wer zahlt wann die nächste Runde? In der Regel kommt jeder der Reihe nach dran. Ganz miese Wichser saufen die ersten neun Runden an der Theke mit und wenn sie an der Reihe wären, müssen sie plötzlich pissen. Der erste Besteller bestimmt meist die Dauer des Projekts: wenn er zwölf Bier bestellt, müssen alle solange warten, bis zwölf Runden durch sind. Wichtig ist, dass der Strom nie abreißt. Also wenn alle noch die Hälfte im Glas haben sofort die nächste Runde ordern und das neue Glas in die Hand drücken. Was voll peinlich ist: mit zwei Gläsern in der Hand an der Theke stehen. Deshalb ist Tempo angesagt beim Reinschütten, ist schließlich kein Kindergeburtsta g.
6.

Richtig fiese Schweine bestellen zwischendurch noch ne Runde Korn oder die absolute Hölle "Jägermeister". Hier wird es ernst. Sollte sich so was andeuten, kann man bloß noch die Flucht ergreifen. Merke: Biersaufen kann man auf dem Dorffest mit etwas Planung und Glück überleben. Aber nach Jägermeister weigert sich sogar der Notarzt, diese Schweinerei wieder zu beleben.
7.

Ko nsequent durchgezogen bist Du normalerweise im Zelt um halb neun stramm
wie ein Kesselflicker. Geht natürlich nicht, weil, Du kannst ja noch nicht nach Hause wegen Verdacht auf Weichei. Was also dann?Pausen machen! Dafür sind in der Regel zwei Sachen vorgesehen: Bratwurstfresse n und Tanzen.


Erste ns: 

Bratwurstfres sen

Vorteil: an der Bude gibt's kein Jägermeister. Da bist Du also ne Zeit lang sicher vor der Alkoholvergiftu ng durch Andere. Nu sind die Bratwurststände auf Dorffesten immer so konzipiert, dass die Nachfrage immer größer ist als das Angebot. In der Bude arbeiten auch meistens Fachkräfte, denen man beim Grillen
die Schuhe besohlen kann. Einzige Qualifikation: sie können mit einem Sauerstoffantei l in der Luft von unter 1 % überleben, deswegen wirken sie auch so scheintot. Nu sagt der Laie: wat'n Scheiß, das könnte man doch viel besser organisieren: Zackzack kämen die Riemen übern Tresen.
Falsch: die mickrigen Bratwurstbuden mit den Untoten am Grill stehen da nicht aus Versehen, sondern absichtlich. Hier kann man Asyl von der Sauferei beantragen und je länger man auf den verkohlten Prengel warten muss, desto größer die Überlebenschanc e.

Zweitens: 

Tanzen

Im Vergleich zu Bratwurstfresse n natürlich die schlechtere Wahl, weil anstrengend und mit Frauen. Aber irgendwann geht halt kein Riemen mehr rein in den Pansen und Du musst in den sauren Apfel beißen. Also zack, einen Rochen von den Bänken gerissen und irgendwie bescheuerte Bewegungen machen. Wenn Du Glück hast, spielt die Kapelle mehr als zwei Stücke und Du kannst Dir ein paar Bier aus den Rippen schwitzen. Hast Du Pech, kommt sofort nach dem ersten Stück der Thekenmarsch und Du stehst wieder da, von wo Du gerade geflohen bist.

Drittens :

Sektbar

Ein e richtig gruselige Bude, quasi die Abferkelbox im Festzelt. Hier iss es so voll und eng, hier bleibst Du auch noch stehen, wenn's eigentlich nicht mehr geht. Es soll schon Kriegsverletzte gegeben haben, denen hat man in der Sektbar beide Beinprothesen geklaut und sie haben's nicht gemerkt. Doch der Preis, den Du für die Stehhilfe zahlst ist hoch: Du musst Sekt saufen aus so mickrigen Blumenvasen, die man von der Spermaprobe beim Urologen kennt. Ziemlich eklig alles. Wenn's keine Sektbar gibt, gibt's meist ne Cocktailbar: Cocktail heißt im Zelt aber nicht Caipirinhia oder Margarita sondern Cola / Korn oder Korn mit Cola.
Also vorsichtig: hier kann's ganz schnell zu Ende gehen. Eine Alternative für den ganz schnellen Weg ins Nirwana ist noch der Zaubertrank Korea. Vom Preis- 
Leistungsverhä ltnis her immer noch ne reelle Sache. So besäuft sich der kritische Verbraucher und hat es ruckzuck geschafft.
Doch bevor Du nach Hause darfst kommt noch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt, nämlich...



V iertens: 

Kotzen

Kling t scheiße, Du wirst aber dankbar sein, wenn Dein Körper Dir dieses Geschenk bereitet. Du hast Platz für neue Bratwürste und vielleicht sogar Glück, dass Du die letzten zwanzig Bier noch erwischst, bevor sie Dein Gehirn erreicht haben. Der Profi jedenfalls kotzt oft und gern.
So, jetzt wären wir auch schon beim Nachhause gehen. Haha. Wenn Du aber den Zeitpunkt verpasst hast und kommst vom Pissen oder Bratwurstkotzen wieder ins Zelt und es sind bloß noch zwanzig Mann übrig, Ätsch: Arschkarte gezogen. Denn jetzt heißt es:

Fünftens: 

Die Letzten


Ab jetzt geht es um so spannende Sachen wie Fassaussaufen! es ist immer mehr drin als Du denkst! Oder Absacker trinken. Wenn's ein Jägermeister ist kannst Du Dir gleich den Umweg über den Notarzt sparen und den Bestatter anrufen. Jeder passt jetzt auf, dass keiner heimlich abhaut. Die Ersten sacken einfach so vor der Theke zusammen, damit sie jedenfalls nicht noch mehr saufen müssen. Vorteil dieser Phase des Dorffestes: Du musst nicht mehr extra nach draußen latschen für Pissen und Kotzen: geht jetzt alles vor Ort.

Sechstens :

Nach Hause


Fällt aus. Mach Dir keine Illusionen: Alleine schaffst Du es nicht mehr, Taxis gibt's nicht auf dem Land und wenn würden sie Dich nicht mitnehmen. Deine Frau kommt nicht um Dich zu holen, die ist froh, dass dieses Wrack nicht in der Wohnung liegt und der Gestank in die Möbel zieht. Was bleibt ist...

Siebten s:

Der Morgen danach


Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen brechen durch die Ritzen in der Festzeltplane. Du wirst wach von einem Zungenkuss wie Du ihn noch nie in Deinem Leben gekriegt hast. Leidenschaftlic h küsst Du zurück. Dann machst Du Deine verklebten
Auge n auf und blickst in das fröhliche Gesicht des zottigen Köters von dem Zeltfritzen. Und mit einem eigenen Beitrag zum Thema Würfelhusten fängt der Tag wieder an. Dein Kopf fühlt sich an wie nach einem Steckschuss. Jetzt hilft nur noch:
Stützbier bis die Maschine wieder halbwegs normal läuft ...


----------



## Maxl (5 Oktober 2008)

*mehr faszination als fun*

freaks gibts auf dieser Welt..................... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B26asyGKDo 

Und vielleicht noch ein paar Infos dazu 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everyday_(video) 
http://www.everyday.noahkalina.com/ 



und es geht noch extremer (leider ist der sound ziemlich nervig) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc_PU3D3QNE 


und natürlich auch mit einem alten Bekannten 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSfie28D7f0


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Oktober 2008)

Hier übt die Jugendfeuerwehr ...


----------



## Question_mark (6 Oktober 2008)

*Einen für die neue Arbeitswoche ..*

Hallo,

damit Ihr am ersten Arbeitstag in der neuen Woche auch etwas zum Lachen habt :



> Ich habe neulich im Museum drei Bilder angeschaut. Auf dem ersten ist ein verbranntes Brot zu sehen, auf dem zweiten ein junges Mädchen mit einem Kind auf dem Arm und auf dem dritten ein Ertrunkener am Ufer.
> Ich musste allerdings als bekennender Kunstbanause den Museumswärter fragen, was die Bilder bedeuten sollen. Flüstert der Wärter: "Zu spät rausgezogen."



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## arcis (6 Oktober 2008)

*Der grösste WItz des Jahres*

http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1220460020061

Ist das nicht alles unglaublich lachhaft. Vor allem der letzte Abschnitt ist zum Brüllen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Oktober 2008)

> Ein Mann kommt in ein kleines Dorf und fragt in einem Lokal: "Sagen sie, haben sie hier auch Nutten"?
> "Na," sagt der Wirt, "wir haben nur unseren Klaus !"
> Der Mann schaut ein wenig verwirrt und meint:
> "Egal, ich bin so geil ich brauch unbedingt Sex. Was kostet es denn?"
> ...


 
Mein Text ist zu kurz...... Tsssssssssss


----------



## Approx (7 Oktober 2008)

Gruß Approx


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

*Scheiß Audifahrer*

Eines Tages geht ein Mann in ein Gasthaus.
Währenddessen murmelt er vor sich hin: 
"Scheiß Audi-Fahrer! Scheiß Audi-Fahrer!".
Nebenbei spuckt er auch jedes mal auf den Boden. 
Er setzt sich an einen Tisch. 
Der Kellner kommt und will die Bestellung aufnehmen. 
"1 Schnitzel und 1 Bier. Scheiß Audi-Fahrer!" *spuck*.
Der Kellner wundert sich, notiert aber die Wünsche des Gastes. 
Während der Mann wartet, sagt er immer wieder "Scheiß Audi-Fahrer!"
und spuckt weiter auf den Boden. 
Die anderen Gäste werden schon unruhig. 
Das wird so schlimm, dass der Wirt persönlich mit dem Mann spricht: 
"Also bitte, unterlassen sie das "Scheiß Audi-Fahrer!" 
und das Herumgespucke; Sie vertreiben mir noch die Gäste!"
"Scheiß Audi-Fahrer, Scheiß-Audi-Fahrer!" *spuck* *spuck* 
Der Wirt fragt: "Was ist ihr Problem!?"
Der Mann: "Also, hören Sie zu: Diese Scheiß-Audi-Fahrer!" *spuck* 
"Ich fahr heute morgen mit meinem 12 Tonner LKW die B 417 entlang, 
komm ins Schleudern, rutsch in den Straßengraben und bleib stecken.
Absolut keine Chance, dort wieder auszukommen. 
Scheiß Audi-Fahrer!" *spuck*. 
"In dem Moment kommt so ein Scheiß Audi-Fahrer daher und fragt mich, 
ob er mich mit seinem Scheiß Audi Quattro aus dem Graben ziehen soll! 
Sag ich zu ihm: ANGEBER! Wenn Du das schaffst, dann blas ich dir einen!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> Eines Tages geht ein Mann in ein Gasthaus.
> Währenddessen murmelt er vor sich hin:
> "Scheiß Audi-Fahrer! Scheiß Audi-Fahrer!".
> Nebenbei spuckt er auch jedes mal auf den Boden.
> ...


 
Sorry crash aber den gabs schon mal 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=108743&postcount=494

Gruss Audsuperuser


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

*dann eben den hier*

Es klingelt. Fritzchens Mutti öffnet die Tür. 
Steht Fritzchens Klassenlehrerin da und sagt: 
"Also Frau Meier, ich habe ihnen `was ganz schreckliches zu berichten. 
Also ihr Sohn, der Fritzchen, hat heut` in der Schule einen PENIS an die Tafel gemalt." 
"Sagt die Mutter: "Och, das ist ja gar nichts. 
Bei uns hat er letzte Woche eine Vagina an den Heizkörper gemalt und 
Opa hat sich beinah` die Zunge verbrannt."


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Sorry crash aber den gabs schon mal
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=108743&postcount=494
> 
> Gruss Audsuperuser



ist aber schon ne weile her
da liegen so 569 posts dazwischen
da kann man den mal wieder aufwärmen


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

Ein Reporter will eine Story über menschliche Schicksale schreiben. 
Er begibt sich nach Australien ins hinterste Outback in die letzten 
menschlichen Reservate in wilder Natur 
und befragt einen dort ansässigen Farmer: 
"Was war ihr schönstes Erlebnis? "
Nun, das war als sich das Schaf eines Nachbarn verlaufen hatte. 
Wir bildeten einen Suchtrupp und fanden es. 
Dann haben wir es alle gevögelt."
Der Reporter schaut etwas verwirrt und denkt sich: Das kann ich nicht drucken. 
Also fragt er noch mal: 
"Und was war dann ihr zweitschönstes Erlebnis hier draussen?
"Das war, als sich die hübsche Tochter eines anderen Nachbarn verlaufen hatte. 
Wir bildeten einen Suchtrupp und fanden sie schliesslich. 
Dann haben wir alle sie gevögelt."
So kommen wir nicht weiter denkt sich der Reporter und fragt also: 
"Und was war dann ihr schlimmstes Erlebnis hier draussen?"
Antwortet der Farmer: 
"Das war, als ich mich verlaufen hatte!"


----------



## Question_mark (13 Oktober 2008)

*Mückenplage*

Hallo,

dann mal zum Feierabend noch einen schwarzen Witz für Euch ....



> Ein reicher Arzt möchte sich von dem Großstadtleben erholen und will mit seiner Frau und seinem Sohn aufs Land ziehen. Eines Tages kommt ein Patient zu ihm, der von der Absicht des Doktors gehört hatte umzuziehen und warb für seine Gegend.
> Es sei sehr ruhig in dieser Gegend, jeder kennt jeden und alle kommen gut mit einander aus. Darauf hin der Arzt : Aber ich habe gehört es soll dort im Sommer sehr viele Mücken geben? Der alte Herr antwortet gemächlich: "Na ja, im Sommer ist es schon sehr anstrengend, aber wir haben da so unsere Mittel dagegen." Der Arzt zieht ein fragendes Gesicht und der alte Mann fährt fort: "Ja wir schmieren unsere Großmutter mit Honig ein und setzen sie vor die Haustür." Der Arzt erschrocken: "Aber die kratzt sich doch zu Tode!" Daraufhin der alte Mann: "Nein, geht nicht, sie hat eine Ganzkörperlähmung..."



Und ich habe noch so ein paar sche..s Mücken ausgerechnet im Schlafzimmer rumfliegen und springe nachts mit der Fliegenklatsche rum ...
Einfach nur zum Kotzen, aber anscheinend mögen mich die Mückenweiber auch im Oktober noch  :sw13:

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Edit nach zwei weiteren Nächten auf Mückenjagd : Ich habe es aufgegeben und ziehe die Decke über die Ohren ....


----------



## Approx (14 Oktober 2008)

*Wenn Mama nicht da ist...*

Ich sags ja....
KINDER!!! :sm6
Gruß Approx


----------



## Question_mark (14 Oktober 2008)

*Der Dax wurde ausgesetzt*

Hallo,

lt. neuesten Nachrichten wurde der DAX an der Börse ausgesetzt, hier die aktuelle Dokumentation dazu :





Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Full Flavor (16 Oktober 2008)

Zwei Männer im Supermarkt stoßen
zusammen.Meint der eine völlig aufgelöst:
"Entschuldige,aber ich bin total
durcheinander,ich suche meine Frau!"
Darauf der andere"Mir geht es auch
so,seit 30 Minuten such ich schon.Wie sieht
deine aus?"
"Meine hat blonde lange Haare,ist 1,80
m groß,braungebrannt,vollbusig,schlanke
Figur,hat einen superkurzen Minirock an,ein
weißes enges Top ohne BH und Schuhe mit sehr
hohen Absätzen.Und wie sieht deine
aus?"

"Scheiß drauf,wir suchen DEINE."


----------



## eYe (16 Oktober 2008)

Ein Pfarrer, ein Arzt und ein Ingenieur warteten eines Morgens               auf eine besonders langsame Gruppe von Golfern. 
Der Ingenieur ziemlich               sauer: "Was ist mit denen...Wir müssen hier sei 15 Minuten               warten!" 
Der Arzt zustimmend: "Ich weiß nicht, aber               ich habe noch nie so ein Unvermögen gesehen" 
Der Pfarrer               sagte: "Hey, da kommt der Platzwart. Laßt uns mit ihm               reden." 
(dramatische Pause) Hei George, was ist eigentlich               mit dieser Gruppe da vor uns? Die sind ziemlich langsam, oder?"               
Der Platzwart antwortete: "Ah ja das ist die Gruppe der blinden               Feuerwehrmänner. Sie verloren ihr Augenlicht letztes Jahr als               sie den Brand im Clubhaus löschten. Wir lassen sie immer kostenlos               spielen." 
Die drei wurden ganz still. 
Dann sagte der Pfarrer:               "Das ist traurig. Ich glaube ich werde heute Abend ein Gebet               für sie sprechen." 
Der Arzt: "Gute Idee. Ich werde               mich mal mit meinem Kumpel dem Augenarzt in Verbindung setzen. Vielleicht               kann der irgendwas machen."
Der Ingenieur: "Warum spielen               die Jungs nicht Nachts???"


----------



## Full Flavor (17 Oktober 2008)

Ein Projektmanager, ein Maschinenbauingenieur und ein Informatiker machen einen Autoausflug durch die Berge. Als sie gerade einen Pass hinunterfahren, reagieren plötzlich die Bremsen nicht mehr. Das Auto kommt von der Straße ab und stürzt ins Tal hinunter. Etwas benebelt steigen die drei aus.
Da meint der Projektmanager: "Tja, am besten machen wir mal ein Meeting und checken die Lage."
Darauf der Maschinenbauingenieur: "Ach was, ich hab mein Sackmesser dabei, damit repariere ich die Bremsen."
Kommt der Informatiker und sagt: "Warum so kompliziert, wir schieben die Karre wieder die Straße hinauf, steigen ein und schauen, ob es noch einmal passiert."


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2008)

Hehe, damit kann man anderen Fotografen ganz nett was ins Bild projizieren:

http://www.juliusvonbismarck.com/fulgurator/idee.html

Was es alles gibt !


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2008)

Ein Cowboy trifft einen Indianer mit einem Hund, einem Pferd und einem Schaf. Cowboy: "Darf ich mal mit deinem Hund reden?" Indianer: "Hund kann nicht reden." Cowboy: "Hallo alter Hund, wie gehts denn so?" Hund: "Oh, mir gehts gut, mein Herr behandelt mich gut, füttert mich, geht zweimal pro Tag mit mir aus..." Der Indianer schaut ganz erstaunt. Cowboy: "Aha, darf ich mal mit deinem Pferd reden?" Indianer: "Pferd kann nicht reden." Cowboy: "Hallo altes Pferd, wie gehts denn so?" Pferd: "Och, mir gehts super! Mein Herr behandelt mich gut, reibt mich trocken, füttert mich..." Der Indianer ist noch erstaunter. Cowboy: "Kann ich mal mit deinem Schaf reden?" Indianer: "Schaf lügt..."


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Oktober 2008)

Ausgangssituation:
Ein Huhn überquert die Straße. Warum?


Kindergärtnerin:
Um auf die andere Straßenseite zu kommen.

Aristoteles:
Es ist die Natur von Hühnern, Straßen zu überqueren.

Karl Marx:
Es war historisch unvermeidlich.

George W. Bush:
Dies war ein unprovozierter Akt des internationalen Terrorismus und wir
behalten uns gegen das Huhn jede Maßnahme vor, die geeignet ist, die
nationale Sicherheit der Vereinigten Staaten sowie die Werte von Demokratie
und Rechtgläubigkeit zu verteidigen.

Johannes Rau:
Ich glaube, das Huhn hat uns auf eine ganz bestimmte ruhige Art und Weise
gezeigt, dass es gerade in einer Zeit, die so viele Menschen nachdenklich
macht - ich erlebe das in meinen Gesprächen immer wieder -, darauf ankommt,
eine Straße nicht als etwas Trennendes zu begreifen, sondern als etwas, das
die Herzen der Menschen zueinander führen kann.

Ronald Reagan:
Hab ich vergessen.

Captain James T. Kirk:
Um dahin zu gehen, wo noch nie ein Huhn zuvor gewesen ist.

Hippokrates:
Wegen eines Überschusses an Trägheit in der Bauchspeicheldrüse.

Martin Luther King, Jr.:
Ich sehe eine Welt, in der alle Hühner frei sein werden, Straßen zu
überqueren, ohne dass ihre Motive in Frage gestellt werden.

Moses:
Und der Herr sprach zu dem Huhn "Du sollst die Straße überqueren". Und das
Huhn überquerte die Straße, und es gab großes Frohlocken.

Helmut Kohl:
Ich habe dem Huhn mein Ehrenwort gegeben, seine staatsbürgerlichen Gründe
für das Überqueren der Straße nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit breitzutreten.

Clinton:
Ich war zu keiner Zeit mit diesem Huhn allein.

Machiavelli:
Das Entscheidende ist, dass das Huhn die Straße überquert hat. Wer
interessiert sich für den Grund? Die Überquerung der Straße rechtfertigt
jegliche möglichen Motive.

Gerhard Schröder:
Ich sach das jetzt mal so - wahrscheinlich hat das Huhn auf der anderen
Straßenseite eine ruhige Hand mit Futter entdeckt. Basta!

Freud:
Die Tatsache, dass Sie sich überhaupt mit der Frage beschäftigen, dass das
Huhn die Straße überquerte, offenbart Ihre unterschwellige sexuelle
Unsicherheit.

Bill Gates:
Ich habe gerade das neue Huhn 2000 herausgebracht, das nicht nur die Straße
überqueren, sondern auch Eier legen und ausbrüten kann.

Pfarrer Jürgen Fliege:
Die Frage ist nicht "warum überquerte das Huhn die Straße?", sondern "Wer"
überquerte die Straße zur gleichen Zeit, den wir in unserer Hast übersehen
haben, während wir das Huhn beobachteten?"

Edmund Stoiber:
Der - ähhh - die Huhn hat, wie ich meine, und wie die Auffassung einer Mehr-
bzw. Vielzahl von Bundesbürgerinnen und Bundesbürgern, gerade auch hier in
Bayern, aber ebenso in den neuen alten Bundesländern zeigt, so bin ich
geneigt anzunehmen, dem Bundeskanzler und hier insbesondere der
Bundesregierung, die es ja versäumt hat, in der Gesetzgebung und gegenüber
den Vereinigten Staaten auf die Richtung einzugehen, mithin nicht erstaunen,
ähh, zu vermitteln vermag.

Darwin:
Hühner wurden über eine große Zeitspanne von der Natur in der Art
ausgewählt, Straßen zu überqueren.

Einstein:
Ob das Huhn die Straße überquert hat oder die Straße sich unter dem Huhn
bewegte, hängt von Ihrem Referenzrahmen ab.

Dieter Bohlen:
Also ich find das nur absolut geil, wie das Huhn das da so gemacht hat.
Rattenscharf.

Buddha:
Mit dieser Frage verleugnest du deine eigene Hühnernatur.

Hemingway:
Um zu sterben. Im Regen.


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

*Noch einer zur aktuellen Finanzkrise!*

Heute Morgen gehört:

Was sind 1000 Banker in der Wüste???





































































































Ein Anfang!! *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2008)

platzverschwendung? *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> platzverschwendung? *ROFL*


 
Nöööööööööö! So wirds nur spannender!!


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Nöööööööööö! So wirds nur spannender!!



das war ein doppeldeutiger post, war klar, dass du damit nicht klar kommst


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das war ein doppeldeutiger post, war klar, dass du damit nicht klar kommst


 
Wieso?? Ich hab doch einfach nur die eine Variante kommentiert. Die andere ist für mich irrelevant! Bei so viel Wüste kommt es auf ein paar Banker mehr oder weniger auch nicht drauf an!!


----------



## vierlagig (23 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wieso?? Ich hab doch einfach nur die eine Variante kommentiert. Die andere ist für mich irrelevant! Bei so viel Wüste kommt es auf ein paar Banker mehr oder weniger auch nicht drauf an!!



und wo willste unternehmensberater hinstecken wenn die wüste schon voller bänker ist?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ko5CCSomDMY


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2008)

Sagt ein Bäcker zum Bäckerlehrling: "Um einen guten Kuchen zu 
backen, brauchst du ein Drittel Zucker, ein Drittel Mehl und zwei 
Drittel Milch." Darauf erwidert der Lehrling: "Das ist aber ein Drittel 
zu viel!!" "Dann musst du eben eine größere Schüssel nehmen..."


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und wo willste unternehmensberater hinstecken wenn die wüste schon voller bänker ist?
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ko5CCSomDMY


 
Beim nächsten Sandsturm sind die Banker unter der Erde, dann ist wieder Platz für Unternehmensberater!


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2008)

Landen zwei Aliens in Amerika neben einer Tankstelle an einer einsamen Landstraße. Sie steigen aus ihrem Raumschiff und watscheln auf das erste 
Ding zu, das wie ein Lebewesen aussieht - eine Zapfsäule.

"Erdling, bring mich zu deinem Führer!", sagt der erste Alien mit harschem Ton. Natürlich erhält er keine Antwort.

"Erdling, bring mich zu deinem Führer!", wiederholt er daraufhin noch barscher. Als die Zapfsäule wieder nicht antwortet, zieht er seinen

Laser Blaster und sagt zu seinem Kollegen: "Wenn dieser Erdling mir keinen Respekt zollt, dann werde ich ihn welchen lehren!"

"Äh, mach was Du für richtig hältst", erwidert sein Kumpel, "aber warte, bis ich ein Stück nach hinten gelaufen bin."

Leicht verdutzt lässt der erste Alien seinen Begleiter 50 Meter von der Tankstelle weg watscheln, bevor er seine Waffe auf die stumme Zapfsäule richtet.

"Erdling, bring mich sofort zu deinem Führer!!!", knurrt er, und betätigt nach einigen Sekunden des Schweigens ungehalten den Abzug.

Nach der gewaltigen Explosion findet er sich ein ganzes Stück von den Überresten der Tankstelle entfernt auf dem Rücken liegend wieder.

Während er sich ächzend den Staub von seinem Raumanzug klopft, fragt er den anderen Alien: "Sag mal, wenn du wusstest, was passieren würde, wieso hast du
mich dann nicht gewarnt?"

"Ich wusste nicht, was passieren würde", sagt der andere, "aber ICH leg mich nicht mit jemandem an, der sich seinen Pimmel zwei mal um die Hüften wickeln und dann noch ins Ohr stecken kann!"


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2008)

...die nackte realität :-(


Die IHK-Prüfung:

Prüfer: Sie gucken doch bestimmt Fernsehen. Wissen Sie was die Buchstaben
ARD bedeuten?
Azubi: Kann ich auf Tafel schreiben?
Prüfer: Ja bitte.
Azubi (schreibt): Das ÄRDste
Prüfer: Und was heißt ZDF?
Azubi: Zweiter Deutschfunk.
Prüfer: Und PRO7?
Azubi: So für Kinder ab sieben, oder?

Prüfer: Wie heißt die Hauptstadt Deutschlands?
Azubi: Berlin.
Prüfer: Bevor Berlin Hauptstadt wurde, welche Stadt war da Hauptstadt?
Azubi: Da war Deutschland noch DDR, mit Hitler und so!
Prüfer: Ach so? Wie hieß denn die Hauptstadt bevor Berlin es wurde?
Azubi: Frankfurt, oder?
Prüfer: Wie, Frankfurt, oder? Frankfurt/Oder oder Frankfurt, oder?
Azubi: Jetzt weiß ich! Karlsruhe!


Prüfer: Wieviele Tage hat ein Jahr?
Azubi: 365.
Prüfer: Gut! Und in Schaltjahren?
Azubi: Einen mehr oder einen weniger, weiß nicht so genau.
Prüfer: Überlegen Sie mal in Ruhe.
Azubi: Glaub einen weniger.
Prüfer: Sind Sie sicher?
Azubi: Dann einen mehr!
Prüfer: Okay, wo kommt denn der zusätzliche Tag hin?
Azubi: Ich glaub der wird in der Silvesternacht eingeschoben.
Prüfer: Wie bitte?
Azubi: Nee, Quatsch, das ist mit Sommerzeit, oder?
Prüfer: Es wird ja ein ganzer Tag irgendwo eingeschoben, da wäre es ja
sinnvoll, wenn man einen Monat nimmt, der sowieso wenig Tage hat. Welcher
könnte das denn sein?
Azubi: Jetzt weiß ich, Februar!
Prüfer: Na also! Wissen Sie auch, wie oft wir Schaltjahre haben?
Azubi (freudestrahlend): Ja, weiß ich ganz genau, alle vier Jahre, weil
eine Cousine hat nämlich alle vier Jahre keinen Geburtstag!

Prüfer: Wer war eigentlich John F. Kennedy?
Azubi: Der war wichtig, oder?
Prüfer: (schaut nur fragend)
Azubi: Nicht von Deutschland oder so...
Prüfer: Nein.
Azubi: Hab ich auf jeden Fall schon mal gehört, gibt es nen Film von.
Prüfer: Ja, aber wer war das?
Azubi: Hat der was erfunden?
Prüfer: (schaut fragend)
Azubi: Krieg oder so?

Prüfer: Wissen Sie, ob Deutschland eine Demokratie oder eine Monarchie
oder eine Diktatur hat?
Azubi: Weiß ich nicht so genau, war früher ja alles anders.
Prüfer: Ja, früher waren wir auch mal Monarchie.
Azubi: Ja weiß ich, mit Hitler.
Prüfer: Nicht ganz, aber was ist mit heute?
Azubi: Das hat sich ja erst neulich geändert.
Prüfer: Das wäre mir neu! Wann soll sich das denn geändert haben?
Azubi: So mit Mauerfall und so.

Prüfer: Was ist ein Euro-Scheck?
Azubi: Kannste Euro mit bezahlen, außer im Urlaub.

Prüfer: Erklären Sie mir bitte, was ein Dreisatz ist.
Azubi: Mit Anlauf und dann weit springen.

Prüfer: Was sind so Ihre Hobbies?
Azubi: Lesen, Musik und Rumhängen.
Prüfer: Was lesen Sie denn so?
Azubi: Programmzeitschrift.

Prüfer: Wir haben seit einigen Jahren den Euro als Währung. Wie hieß die
Währung davor?
Azubi: Dollar!
Prüfer: Nein, das ist z.B. die Währung in Amerika.
Azubi: Ah Moment, jetzt weiß ich es: D-Mark.
Prüfer: Na also! Was heißt denn das 'D' in D-Mark?
Azubi: Demokratie?

Prüfer: Zwei Züge stehen 100 Kilometer voneinander entfernt und fahren
dann mit genau 50 km/h aufeinander zu. Wo treffen sich die Züge, bei
welchem Streckenkilometer?
Azubi: Kommt drauf an!
Prüfer: Worauf kommt das an?
Azubi: Ob die nicht vorher schon zusammenstoßen.

Prüfer: Haben Sie eine Ahnung, wer die Geschwister Scholl waren?
Azubi: Nö?
Prüfer: Ich sehe aber in den Unterlagen, daß Sie zehn Jahre auf der
Geschwister-Scholl-Schule waren.
Azubi: Geschwister Scholl (Pause) Geschwister Scholl (Pause)... Nee, keine
Ahnung.
Prüfer: Schon mal was von der 'weißen Rose' gehört?
Azubi: Aaaaah! Jetzt fällt's mir ein: Musik, oder?

Prüfer: In welchem Land ist die Königin von England Königin?
Azubi: Wollen Sie mich auf den Arm nehmen?
Prüfer (Unschuldsmiene): Nein, wieso?
Azubi: Weil die schon tot ist!

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte drei skandinavische Länder?
Azubi: Schweden, Holland und Nordpol.

Prüfer: Wieviele Ecken hat ein Quadrat?
Azubi (nimmt den Taschenrechner): Sagen sie mir noch die Höhe bitte!

Prüfer: Julius Cäsar, schon mal gehört? Wer war das eigentlich?
Azubi: Hat der nicht Jesus hinrichten lassen, so mit Bibel und so kenn ich
mich nicht aus, bin evangelisch.

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte drei große Weltreligionen.
Azubi: Christentum, katholisch und evangelisch.

Prüfer: Der Papst lebt im Vatikan. Wo aber bitte liegt der Vatikan?
Azubi: Ist ein eigener Staat.
Prüfer: Ja richtig, aber der Vatikanstaat ist komplett vom Staatsgebiet
eines anderen Landes umschlossen.
Azubi: Hmmmm....
Prüfer (will helfen): Aus dem Land kommen viele Eisverkäufer.
Azubi: Langnese oder was?

Prüfer: Wenn ein Sack Zement 10 Euro kostet und der Preis jetzt um 10 %
erhöht wird, wie teuer ist er dann?
Azubi: Mit oder ohne Mehrwertsteuer?
Prüfer: Es geht jetzt nur um den Endpreis.
Azubi (rechnet wie wild mit dem Taschenrechner)
Prüfer: Und?
Azubi: Elf.
Prüfer: Elf was?
Azubi: Prozent.
Prüfer: Sagen Sie mir einfach 10 Euro plus 10 Prozent, wieviel ist das?
Azubi: 10 plus 11 ist Einundzwanzig!

Prüfer: Was ist die Hälfte von 333?
Azubi: 150 Rest 1.

Prüfer: In welcher Stadt steht der Reichstag?
Azubi: Vor oder nach der Wende?
Prüfer: Heute.
Azubi: Ist jetzt nicht mehr Deutschland, oder?

Prüfer: Wer ist Helmut Kohl?
Azubi: Kann ich jemanden anrufen?

Prüfer: Durch welches Ereignis wurde der Erste Weltkrieg ausgelöst?
Azubi: Ui, sowas dürfen Sie mich nicht fragen. (Kicher)
Prüfer: Doch, überlegen Sie mal, das könnten Sie wissen.
Azubi: Fragen Sie mich was von Next Generation und das weiß ich!


Prüfer: In einer Waschmaschine benötigen Sie pro Waschgang 100 Gramm
Waschpulver. In einem Karton sind 10 Kilogramm. Wie oft können Sie damit
waschen?
Azubi: Ja, wie jetzt?
Prüfer: 10 Kilogramm haben Sie, jedes Mal verbrauchen Sie 100 Gramm.
Azubi: Ich hab ja nix an den Ohren.
Prüfer: Ja und die Antwort?
Azubi: Ey, ich lern Reisebürokaufmann, nicht Waschfrau.
Prüfer: Gut, ein Reiseprospekt wiegt 100 Gramm. Sie bekommen einen Karton
von 10 Kilogramm. Wie viel Prospekte sind da drin?
Azubi: Das ist voll unfair!
Prüfer: Das ist doch ganz einfach.
Azubi: Weiß ich auch.
Prüfer: Dann rechnen Sie doch mal.
Azubi: Was?
Prüfer: 100 Gramm jeder Prospekt, 10 Kilo im Karton.
Azubi: Komm, mach Dein Kreis, daß ich durchgefallen bin, so'n Scheiß mach
ich nicht!

leiche Aufgabe, anderer Prüfling:
Prüfer: Rechnen Sie doch bitte mal!
Azubi: Klar, kein Problem! Zehn Kilogramm sind 20 Pfund. 5 Prospekte sind
ein Pfund. 100 Prospekte!
Prüfer: Prima! (Freut sich, dass der Prüfling, zwar über den Umweg des
Pfundes, sicher und schnell zum Ergebnis gekommen ist.)
Azubi: Und das Ganze jetzt mal 10!

Prüfer: Wann war der Dreißigjährige Krieg?
Azubi: In Vietnam oder?

Prüfer: Was bedeuten die Begriffe brutto und netto?
Azubi: Irgendwie so mehr oder weniger.
Prüfer: Ach was?
Azubi: Doch, brutto ist mit Verpackung...
Prüfer: Und netto?
Azubi: Das ist das Gewicht der Verpackung.
Prüfer: Was ist dann Tara?
Azubi: Der hat das erfunden, oder?

Prüfer: Bevor es Geld gab, wie haben die Menschen da Waren gehandelt?
Azubi: Tauschhandel.
Prüfer: Ja.. (wird vom Azubi unterbrochen)
Azubi: Wenn man da eine Playstation wollte, mußte man einen Haufen Spiele
abdrücken, um sie zu kriegen.

Prüfer: Wann wurde die Bundesrepublik Deutschland gegründet?
Azubi: Das war in Österreich.
Prüfer. Nicht wo, sondern wann.
Azubi: Vorher!

Prüfer: Wann fand die deutsche Wiedervereinigung statt?
Azubi: Als die Ossis gehört haben, dass wir den Euro haben, sind sie alle
rüber.
Prüfer: Wann?
Azubi: Als Hitler in Berlin den Krieg verloren hat.

Prüfer: Wer war Ludwig Erhardt?
Azubi: Den haben meine Eltern so gerne geguckt. War doch der mit der
dicken Brille.
Prüfer: Und was war Ludwig Erhardt?
Azubi: Schauspieler!
Prüfer: Sie meinen Heinz Erhardt!
Azubi: Heinz Erhardt war doch der Helfer von Rudi Carrell, oder?

Prüfer: Im Zusammenhang mit der Börse hört man immer den Begriff DAX. Was
ist denn der DAX?
Azubi: Nee, ich weiß schon, ist kein Tier, oder?
Prüfer: (schüttelt den Kopf)
Azubi: Nee, ist klar.
Prüfer: Und?
Azubi: Ne Abkürzung?
Prüfer: (nickt)
Azubi: Es gibt kein Wort das mit X anfängt!
Prüfer: Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Wort, das mit X aufhört!
Azubi: Taxi!

Prüfer: Ein Kubikmeter besteht aus wie vielen Litern? Rechnen Sie doch mal,
wie viele Liter passen in einen Kubikmeter!
Azubi: (starrt den Prüfer mit offenem Mund an)
Prüfer: Können Sie das?
Azubi: (starrt den Prüfer weiter verständnislos an)
Prüfer: Schauen Sie, einen Liter Wasser kann man ja auch in einen Würfel
bestimmter Kantenlänge umrechnen, wie viele Würfel passen dann in ein
Kubikmeter?
Azubi: Ja aber Liter ist doch für Wasser und Kubikmeter für Wohnungen.
Prüfer: Wie bitte?
Azubi: Ja, die Wohnung von meinen Eltern ist 85 Kubikmeter groß.
Prüfer: Was Sie jetzt meinen ist ein Flächenmaß, Sie meinen Quadratmeter!
Azubi: Ich dachte, Quadratmeter ist nur wenn es viereckig ist und Kubikmeter
wenn es etwas ungünstig geschnitten ist.

Prüfer: Wer war denn Carl Benz?
Azubi: (war laut Unterlagen auf dem Carl-Benz-Gymnasium): Ein berühmter
Erfinder!
Prüfer: Und was hat er erfunden?
Azubi: (mit stolzgeschwellter Brust): Das BENZin!


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2008)

Prüfer: Wenn ein Artikel 85 Cent kostet, wieviele Artikel können Sie für
kaufen, wenn Ihnen 12 Euro zur Verfügung stehen?
Azubi: Ich würde eine Analyse machen.
Prüfer: Sie könnten aber auch einfach rechnen.
Azubi: Ich würde Angebot und Nachfrage analysieren, den Markt studieren
und versuchen herauszufinden, wo ich den Artikel billiger bekomme.
Prüfer: Das ist ja alles schön und gut. Aber jetzt stellen Sie sich vor,
sie hätten das schon alles gemacht und hätten herausgefunden, dass der
Artikel exakt für 85 Cent zu bekommen ist.
Azubi: Ich würde entweder warten bis ich mehr Geld hätte oder bis der
Artikel einen besseren Preis hat.
Prüfer: Warum machen Sie es sich so schwer?
Azubi: Weil 85 Cent nicht in 12 Euro passt.
Prüfer: Passt doch!
Azubi: Aber nicht wirklich!

Prüfer: Konrad Adenauer, haben Sie diesen Namen schon mal gehört?
Azubi: Ja klar.
Prüfer: Und wer war das?
Azubi: Hat der nicht die D-Mark erfunden?

Prüfer: Wer war der erste deutsche Bundeskanzler?
Azubi: Helmut Kohl.
Prüfer: Der war nicht der erste.
Azubi: Doch, der war schon Kanzler als ich geboren wurde.
Prüfer: Und vorher? Gab es da keine Kanzler?
Azubi: Nur den Hitler.

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte sechs Länder, die an die Bundesrepublik
Deutschland grenzen.
Azubi: Holland, Niederlande, Schweden, Spanien, Portugal, England.

Prüfer: Die moderne EDV erleichtert den Büroalltag. Nennen Sie Beispiele
dafür.
Azubi: Haben wir nicht mehr gehabt, wir haben schon Computer.

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir einige Länder der europäischen Gemeinschaft.
Azubi: Kenn ich alle! Frankreich, Belgien und das dritte fällt mir jetzt
nicht ein.

Prüfer: Der längste Fluß Deutschlands ist welcher?
Azubi: Der Nil.

Prüfer: Wer war Napoleon?
Azubi: Der mit der Guillotine?

Prüfer: Erzählen Sie mir doch etwas über die Bedeutung der folgenden
Erfindungen: Das Rad, die Dampfmaschine, das Telefon, der Computer.
Azubi: Sie haben ein vergessen: dem Handy!
Prüfer: Nee, nee, Telefon habe ich gesagt.
Azubi: Telefon ist doch mit Kabel, Handy ohne!

Eine junge Frau, hübsch, blond, in den
übrigen Fragen nicht schlecht gewesen, bekommt noch eine Frage aus dem
Bereich des Allgemeinwissens.
Prüfer: Der erste Mensch im Weltall, wie hieß der?
Azubi: James Tiberius Kirk! Da staunen Sie, oder?
Prüfer: Allerdings!
Azubi: Dass ich sogar wusste, was das "T" in James T. Kirk bedeutet.
Prüfer: Schon mal was von Juri Gagarin gehört?
Azubi: Selbstverständlich!
Prüfer: Ja und?
Azubi: Der hat doch so Löffel verbogen, im Fernsehen.
Prüfer: Aha, und Mr. Spock war der erste Mann auf dem Mond.
Azubi: Nein, das war Louis Armstrong!


Wäre in diesem Fall nen Mord eigentlich Notwehr oder Nothilfe?


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2008)

ganz nach meinem geschmack:


Eine Frau ist gestorben und steht vor der Himmelstür. Sie klingelt,
und Petrus macht ihr auf. Sie hat noch ein paar Fragen.

"Wie ist das denn so hier im Himmel?"
"Ja, also", beginnt Petrus.
Plötzlich sind Schmerzensschreie zu hören.

Erschrocken fragt die Frau:"Was war denn das??
"Ach das, ja, da werden die Löcher für die Flügel gebohrt.
Im Himmel haben alle Flügel, und die müssen ja irgendwo befestigt
werden."

Verunsichert fragt die Frau weiter:
"Ja, und wie ist das hier mit dem Essen? Was gibt es denn hier so?"
"Ja, also, wir haben hier..."
Noch gruseligere Schmerzensschreie sind zu hören, markerschütternd
und furchtbar.

"Um Himmels Willen, was war denn das??, fragt die Frau bestürzt.
"Hm. Tja. Also, da werden die Löcher für den Heiligenschein gebohrt.
Der wird dann angedübelt und...."
"Ne, ne, ne. Also - in den Himmel will ich nicht."
"Ja, und was dann?", fragt Petrus erstaunt.
"Ja, da gehe ich lieber in die Hölle."
"Aber da wird doch nur rumgehurt!"
"Ja, aber dafür habe ich die Löcher schon..."


----------



## Question_mark (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

leider kein Fun oder Spass, sondern Realität :



> Jeden Morgen kam die fleißige Ameise fröhlich zur Arbeit. Sie liebte ihre Arbeit. Hier verbrachte sie die meiste Zeit des Tages schwer arbeitend, immer ein Liedchen summend. Sie arbeitete fleißig vor sich hin.
> 
> Der Generaldirektor, ein dicker fetter Käfer, stellte fest, dass es
> niemanden gab, der die Ameise beaufsichtigte. So konnte es nicht
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 Oktober 2008)

*Ein einfaches Du zur Scheidung ..*

Hallo,



> Ein Ehepaar steht vor dem Scheidungs Richter. Der Richter fragt die Frau nach dem Scheidungsgrund. Die Frau antwortet: Mein Mann hat "Du" zu mir gesagt."
> "Aber gute Frau das ist doch kein Scheidungsgrund, erzählen Sie mir doch bitte was vorgefallen ist."
> "Also ich saß abends mit meinen Mann zusammen und sprach ihn auf unser Sexleben an. Ich sagte: Hermann so kann das mit uns einfach nicht weiter gehen, seit 20 Wochen kein Sex. Er antwortet: DU!!!



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 Oktober 2008)

*Dä Eismän kütt ...*

Hallo,



> Der Opa ist gestorben. Die Enkelin fragt die Oma, wie das passiert sei. Die Oma offenbart der Enkelin: "Tja, meine Kleine, der Opa ist beim Sonntag-Morgen-Sex gestorben."
> 
> Die Enkelin völlig entsetzt: "Was, in eurem Alter habt ihr noch Sex?"
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 Oktober 2008)

*Unser Bildungssystem ....*

Hallo,



> Hauptschule:
> Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 50,- Euro. Die Erzeugerkosten betragen 40,- Euro. Berechne den Gewinn !
> 
> Realschule:
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 Oktober 2008)

*Problem vom Engel gelöst ...*

Hallo,

hier auch mal einen für meine Freunde aus Österreich :



> Ein Deutscher, ein Schweizer und ein Österreicher fahren Ballon.
> Da jedoch die Berge immer höher werden müssen sie unnötigen Ballast abwerfen. Angefangen beim Proviant gehts zu den Schuhen und der Kleidung, es reicht aber bei Weitem nicht. Da sagt der Österreicher "einer von uns muß raus".
> Der Schweizer und der Deutsche schnappen den Österreicher und wollen ihn rauswerfen aus dem Korb, da kommt ein Engel vorbeigeflogen und sagt: "das ist aber unfair wir machen das anders"!!! Ich stelle Euch jeweils eine Frage und wer sie falsch beantwortet muß springen!
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 Oktober 2008)

*Der Weg aus der Krise, wir arbeiten daran ...*

Hallo,



> Investment analyst and entrepreneur Dr. Marc Faber concluded his monthly bulletin (June 2008) with the Following:
> 
> ''The federal government is sending each of us a $600 rebate. If we spend that money at Wal-Mart, the money goes to China. If we spend it on
> gasoline it goes to the Arabs. If we buy a computer it will go to India.
> ...





> since these are the only products still produced in US.



Ja, aber die Konkurrenz ist wirklich weltweit aktiv  *ROFL*
Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Oktober 2008)

General Motors vs Microsoft
Bei einer Computermesse ( ComDex ) hat Bill Gates die Computer-Industrie mit der Autoindustrie verglichen und das folgende Statement abgegeben : " Wenn General Motors (GM) mit der Technologie so mitgehalten hätte wie die Computer-Industrie, dann würden wir heute alle 25-Dollar-Autos fahren, die 1000 Meilen mit einer Gallone Sprit fahren würden. "

Als Antwort darauf veröffentlichte General Motors (Mr.Welch persönlich) eine Presse-Erklärung mit folgendem Inhalt : "Wenn GM eine Technologie wie MS entwickelt hätte, dann würden wir heute alle Autos mit folgenden Eigenschaften fahren :

1. Ihr Auto würde ohne erkennbaren Grund zweimal am Tag einen Unfall haben.

2. Jedes Mal, wenn die Linien auf der Strasse neu gezeichnet werden, müsste man ein neues Auto kaufen.

3. Gelegentlich würde ein Auto ohne erkennbaren Grund auf der Autobahn einfach ausgehen und man würde das einfach akzeptieren, neu starten und weiterfahren.

4. Wenn man bestimmte Manöver durchführt, wie z.B. eine Linkskurve, würde das Auto einfach ausgehen und sich weigern neu zu starten. Man müsste dann den Motor neu installieren.

5. Man kann nur alleine in dem Auto sitzen, es sei denn, man kauft "Car95" oder "CarNT". Aber dann müsste man jeden Sitz einzeln bezahlen.

6. Macintosh würde Autos herstellen, die mit Sonnenenergie fahren, zuverlässig laufen, fünfmal so schnell und zweimal so leicht zu fahren sind, aber dafür nur auf 5% aller Strassen fahren.

7. Die Öl-Kontroll-Leuchte, die Warnlampen für Temperatur und Batterie würden durch eine "Genereller Auto Fehler " - Warnlampe ersetzt.

8. Neue Sitze würden erfordern, dass alle die selbe Gesäß-Größe haben.

9. Das Airbag-System würde fragen " Sind Sie sicher? " bevor es auslöst.

10. Gelegentlich würde das Auto sie ohne erkennbaren Grund aussperren. Sie können nur mit einem Trick wieder aufschließen und zwar müsste man gleichzeitig den Türgriff ziehen, den Schlüssel drehen und mit einer Hand an die Radio-Antenne fassen.

11. General Motors würde Sie zwingen, mit jedem Auto einen Deluxe-Kartensatz der Firma Rand-McNally (seit neustem eine GM-Tochter) mit zu kaufen, auch wenn Sie diesen Kartensatz nicht brauchen oder möchten. Wenn Sie diese Option nicht wahrnehmen, würde das Auto sofort 50% langsamer werden (oder schlimmer). Darüber hinaus würde GM deswegen ein Ziel von Untersuchungen der Justiz.

12. Immer dann, wenn ein neues Auto von GM hergestellt werden würde, müssten alle Autofahrer das Autofahren neu erlernen, weil keiner der Bedienhebel genau so funktionieren würde, wie in den alten Autos.

13. Man müsste den " START " - Knopf drücken, um den Motor auszuschalten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Oktober 2008)

http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Ho...Support-Anfragen-Galerie_26385784.html?show=0


----------



## Mr.Spok (27 Oktober 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3516582/Achmed_der_tote_Terrorist_deutscher_untertitel

mfG Jan


----------



## Steve81 (27 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Ho...Support-Anfragen-Galerie_26385784.html?show=0


 
Besonders auffällig, dass es immer Kundinnen sind!
Wenn das die Alice Schwarzer sehen würde!                 *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Oktober 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Besonders auffällig, dass es immer Kundinnen sind!
> Wenn das die Alice Schwarzer sehen würde!                 *ROFL*



Mindestens eine "Begebenheit" aus der Zeit der 5 1/4"-Disketten 
fehlt hier noch:

Telefonische Installationsanweisung, weil bei einer PC-Kundin das Einlesen der Software nicht funktionierte:
Tel: "Legen Sie bitte die erste Diskette ein und schicken Sie den Befehl '[..]' ab."
Kundin: "Hab ich. Jetzt steht da '2. Diskette in A einlegen'"
Tel: "Dann machen Sie das mal und drücken RETURN"
Kundin: "Jetzt steht hier so 'ne komische Fehlermeldung!"
Tel: "Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Nehmen Sie doch bitte nochmal die Diskette heraus."
Kundin:"Welche von den beiden?"


----------



## Ralle (27 Oktober 2008)

Na wenn wir schon einmal dabei sind: http://www.ulk4u.de/cgi-bin/print_beitrag.pl?id=b-368-370


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Oktober 2008)

Leider hat der Mauerfall die bedeutendste Entwicklung bei "robotron" zunichte gemacht, mit der man den Anschluss an Silicon Valley schaffen wollte. Der erste begehbare Mikrochip der Welt war produktionsreif...


----------



## Question_mark (28 Oktober 2008)

*Gggrr...*

Hallo,



> Drei Männer gehen auf der Straße entlang und bemerken einen Mann gegenüber, der wie Jesus aussieht. Der eine geht rüber und fragt ihn, ob er Jesus sei, worauf dieser bejaht. Er fragt ihn, ob er ihm seinen Tennisarm wegmachen könne. Darauf sagt Jesus: "Klar, mach ich, dafür bin ich ja da!" Tschack-Bumm, und der Arm ist in Ordnung. Geht der zweite rüber und fragt, ob er sein Knie herrichten könne. Tschack-Bumm, und das Knie ist in Ordnung. Der dritte macht keine Anstalten, zu Jesus zu gehen und sich heilen zu lassen. Deshalb geht Jesus zu ihm hin und fragt, ob er ihm helfen könne. Darauf der dritte: "Fass mich ja nicht an, ich bin Frührentner!"



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Oktober 2008)

*Fielmann, einfach unbezahlbar*

Hallo,

immer die Brille in Reichweite haben, einfach unbezahlbar ....





Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (29 Oktober 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Leider hat der Mauerfall die bedeutendste Entwicklung bei "robotron" zunichte gemacht, mit der man den Anschluss an Silicon Valley schaffen wollte. Der erste begehbare Mikrochip der Welt war produktionsreif...



z.b. 1985: http://www.robotron-net.de/pc_s.html#1715

finde diese geschichtsverklärung irgendwie nicht witzig...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> z.b. 1985: http://www.robotron-net.de/pc_s.html#1715
> 
> finde diese geschichtsverklärung irgendwie nicht witzig...



Danke für diesen Link, dort ist der Sachverhalt doch recht realistisch dargestellt:


> .... SCP (CP/M-Clone) ... DCP ist ein DDR-Clone von MS-DOS ... K1810WM86 aus der UdSSR (einem Nachbau des Intel 8086) ... U80600, einem nicht ganz gelungenen Nachbau des I80286 ... Nachbau von Seagate-Laufwerken ...


----------



## vollmi (29 Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich, wie man CPUs nachbauen kann? Haben die Leute die Keramik um die CPUs wieder weggefräst um sie unterm Mikroskop zu untersuchen? Oder einfach nur die Pläne geklaut?

mfG René


----------



## OHGN (29 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> z.b. 1985: http://www.robotron-net.de/pc_s.html#1715
> 
> finde diese geschichtsverklärung irgendwie nicht witzig...


Kann da keine "Geschichtsverklärung" entdecken.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Oktober 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie man CPUs nachbauen kann? Haben die Leute die Keramik um die CPUs wieder weggefräst um sie unterm Mikroskop zu untersuchen? Oder einfach nur die Pläne geklaut?



Hallo,

zur Fehleranalyse in ICs wendet man Verfahren wie *Plasmaätzen* an. Solche
Analysen kann man wahrscheinlich auch zum Clonen verwenden. Aber 
ob es das damals a) überhaupt schon und b) auch noch in der Tätärä 
gab - keine Ahnung.

Ich denke die haben einfach versucht, die Logik nachzubauen.

Bevor wir jetzt vom Thema abkommen :



> Eine japanische Wirtschaftsdelegation wird am Flughafen
> Schönefeld verabschiedet. Der begleitende Staatssekretär fragt den
> Delegationsleiter, was ihm denn am besten in der DDR gefallen habe.
> 
> "Die Museen – Altes Museum, Ägyptisches Museum, Robotron."


----------



## Question_mark (29 Oktober 2008)

*Doktor humoris causa*

Hallo,

einen Witz für heute Abend :



> Ein Augenarzt, ein Ohrenarzt, ein Urologe und ein Gynäkologe wollen nach einem feuchtfröhlichen Zechabend aufbrechen. Es versteht sich, daß sich jeder standesgemäß verabschieden möchte. Der Augenarzt überlegt kurz und meint dann: "Also schön Jungs. Ich laß mich mal wieder sehen." Darauf der
> Ohrenarzt: "Tschau, ich laß wieder mal von mir hören!". Der Urologe muß schon etwas mehr überlegen: "Ich werd mich mal verpissen, Leute !" Der
> Gynäkologe hat es am schwierigsten. Er überlegt und überlegt. Dann sagt er schließlich: "Gute Nacht Freunde! Bestellt eueren Frauen schöne Grüße und
> sagt ihnen, ich werde demnächst wieder mal reinschauen!"



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (30 Oktober 2008)

*Projektmanagement*

Kommt Euch das bekannt vor?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Oktober 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> Kommt Euch das bekannt vor?


 

Jepp.... irgendwo auf den letzen 100 Seiten hat es das schon mal gegeben...


----------



## maweri (30 Oktober 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jepp.... irgendwo auf den letzen 100 Seiten hat es das schon mal gegeben...


 
So meinte ich das zwar nicht, aber Danke für den Hinweis...:grin:

Dann eben noch zwei (hoffentlich) neue...

Besonders Bild 2 erinnert mich an einige Fragesteller hier*ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (30 Oktober 2008)

@ maweri

Hast du noch mehr von dieser Sorte?? Ich krieg mich nich mehr! *ROFL*


----------



## maweri (30 Oktober 2008)

*Klarstellung*

Liebe Freunde + Bekannte !​ 
Im Laufe der letzten Monate und Jahre
habe ich mehrfach Bilder und oder Witze an Leute gepostet, von denen ich dachte, dass sie meine Einstellung zum 
Leben allgemein und meinen Humor teilen.​ 
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass sich einige Leute bitter auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt haben. Auch teilten sie mir mit, dass sie mich für einen sexistischen, kindischen und oberflächlichen Menschen halten. ​ 
Das hat mich nachdenklich gemacht .​ 
Daher habe ich also beschlossen, nur noch Fotos, Geschichten, Anekdoten usw. zu posten, welche Kultur, Natur oder unser architektonisches Erbe zum Inhalt haben. Ich werde
also nur noch Themen ansprechen, welche dem hohen kulturellen Niveau meiner Mitmenschen genüge tun.​ 
In diesem Zusammenhang erhaltet ihr zunächst eine besonders schöne Ansicht der berühmten "Pont Neuf von Toulouse". Die Bauarbeiten begannen im 16. Jahrhundert und dauerten bis ins 17. Jahrhundert an. Die Brücke wurde von König Louis XIV am 19. Oktober 1659 feierlich eröffnet.​ 


Freundliche Grüsse und eine schöne Zeit !


----------



## dresel (30 Oktober 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> So meinte ich das zwar nicht, aber Danke für den Hinweis...:grin:
> 
> Dann eben noch zwei (hoffentlich) neue...
> 
> Besonders Bild 2 erinnert mich an einige Fragesteller hier*ROFL*


 
http://lustich.de/bilder/screenshots/rechenraetsel/

Das zweite Bild nochmal, interessant sind hier die Kommentare dazu.


----------



## Maxl (30 Oktober 2008)

gefunden in einem studenten-forum

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08102402.html
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08102004.html
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08092901.html

mfg maxl


----------



## Maxl (31 Oktober 2008)

Eine Warnung an alle Mac-Besitzer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s5wQPz6E3c


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Eine Warnung an alle Mac-Besitzer
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s5wQPz6E3c



dieses psychodelische geklimmper nervt :evil:


----------



## nade (31 Oktober 2008)

Auch mal wieder welche von mir.... die Bahn kommt, kein wunder das die Radsätze überprüft werden müssen, bei der Achterbahn.....
http://autsch.de/37354/vikinger_buben/



> Mitten in der Nacht sieht ein LKW-Fahrer am
> Straßenrand ein kleines, ganz in rot
> gekleidetes Männchen. Er hält an, und der
> Kleine sagt zu ihm:” Ich bin ein kleiner
> ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Oktober 2008)

Ist das ein Perpetuomobile???


----------



## Maxl (31 Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte ich das hier schon mal reingestellt, aber ich finds nicht mehr......


Wie man sich mit 1 EUR einen ganzen Sonntagnachmittag beschäftigen kann und am Ende das Geld wieder in die Tasche steckt. Und ein paar neue Feinde bei dem betroffenen Unternehmen hat man sich auch gleich gemacht....


----------



## maweri (3 November 2008)

*Chuck und sein Gaul oder: Wie das amerikanische Finanz-System funktioniert*

Der junge Chuck will mit einer eigenen Ranch reich werden. Als Anfang kauft er einem Farmer ein Pferd ab. Er übergibt dem Farmer seine ganzen 100 Dollar und dieser verspricht, ihm das Pferd am nächsten Tag zu liefern.

Am nächsten Tag kommt der Farmer vorbei und teilt Chuck eine schlechte Nachricht mit: "Es tut mir leid, Kleiner, aber das Tier ist in der Nacht tot umgefallen." Meint Chuck: "Kein Problem. Gib mir einfach mein Geld zurück. "Geht nicht", eröffnet ihm der Farmer. "Ich habe das Geld gestern bereits für Dünger ausgegeben."

Chuck überlegt kurz. "Na dann", fängt er an, "nehme ich das tote Biest trotzdem." "Wozu denn?" fragt der Farmer. "Ich will es verlosen", erklärt ihm Chuck. "Du kannst doch kein totes Pferd verlosen!", staunt der Farmer. Doch Chuck antwortet: "Kein Problem! Ich erzähl' einfach keinem, dass es schon tot ist..."

Monate später laufen sich Chuck - fein in Anzug und schicken Schuhen - und der Farmer in der Stadt über den Weg. Fragt der Farmer: "Chuck! Wie lief's denn mit der Verlosung des Pferde-Kadavers?" "Spitze", erzählt ihm Chuck. "Ich habe über 500 Lose zu je 2 Dollar verkauft und meine ersten 1'000 Dollar Profit gemacht."

"Ja... gab's denn keine Reklamationen?" "Doch - vom Gewinner", sagt Chuck. "Dem habe ich dann einfach seine 2 Dollar zurückgegeben."

Heute verkauft Chuck strukturierte Finanzprodukte bei Goldman Sachs...


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Q: http://blog.zeit.de/sex/?p=711


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2008)

Wenn du dich manchmal klein, nutzlos, beleidigt und depressiv fühlst,
denke immer daran: Du warst einmal das *schnellste* und *erfolgreichste* 
Spermium in deiner Gruppe.


----------



## Question_mark (4 November 2008)

*Reine Glücksache .....*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst einmal das schnellste und erfolgreichste Spermium in deiner Gruppe.



Das ist aber einfach Glücksache. So manches schnelle Sperma landet in einer Lümmeltüte oder sonstwo ...   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... oder sonstwo ...   *ROFL*



ja, ja, der *Semmelbrösel*.


----------



## johnij (5 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nicht jeder ist wie Du (für sowas sind die Damen zuständig ).....*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 November 2008)

*Die fünf Anomalien der Frauen*

Sie lackieren sich die Nägel, obwohl diese nicht rosten.

Sie bluten, ohne sich zu verletzten.

Sie geben Milch, obwohl sie kein Gras fessen. 

Sie werden nass, obwohl es nicht regnet.

Sie reden, obwohl sie niemend gefragt hat.


----------



## Question_mark (5 November 2008)

*Ratet doch mal mit ...*

Hallo,

ich werde dem johnij ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen für seine verdienstvollen Beiträge hier im Forum 
Ratet doch mal, was ich dem johnij schenken werde ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ratet doch mal, was ich dem johnij schenken werde ?



entweder:






oder:






wobei zweiteres wohl angebrachter aber auch nutzloser und deswegen passender wäre


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ratet doch mal, was ich dem johnij schenken werde ?


 
Kopfwehtabletten, die er dann den genervten Forum-Usern schenken kann? *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

wasn hier passiert, da fehlt dochn ganzer batzen beiträge


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wasn hier passiert, da fehlt dochn ganzer batzen beiträge


 
Markus hat die gelöscht, weil sie seiner Meinung nach nicht zum Thema passten.

Zu seiner Verteidigung muss man allerdings sagen, dass er vorher gefragt hat, wer Einwände dagegen hat.


----------



## Eliza (6 November 2008)

Eine Frau geht in eine Apotheke und möchte E605 haben.
Apotheker: "Das kann ich Ihnen nicht geben. Das ist hochgiftig!"
Die Frau öffnet ihre Tasche, holt ein Foto von ihrem Mann heraus und zeigt es dem Apotheker. Darauf dieser: "Gute Frau, warum sagen Sie nicht gleich dass Sie ein Rezept haben?!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 November 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Eine Frau geht in eine Apotheke und möchte E605 haben.
> Apotheker: "Das kann ich Ihnen nicht geben. Das ist hochgiftig!"
> Die Frau öffnet ihre Tasche, holt ein Foto von ihrem Mann heraus und zeigt es dem Apotheker. Darauf dieser: "Gute Frau, warum sagen Sie nicht gleich dass Sie ein Rezept haben?!"


 
In welcher Zeitung steht folgende Schlagzeile?

*Frau stösst Mann aus dem Fenster*

Bild

Und in welcher Zeitung steht diese Schlagzeile?

*Mann stösst Frau aus dem Fenster*

Schöner Wohnen


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> In welcher Zeitung steht folgende Schlagzeile?
> 
> *Frau stösst Mann aus dem Fenster*
> 
> ...


 
Das Leben ist nunmal kein Ponyhof!


----------



## Eliza (6 November 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> In welcher Zeitung steht folgende Schlagzeile?
> 
> *Frau stösst Mann aus dem Fenster*
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenne den andersrum....


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Ich kenne den andersrum....


 
Jeder hat halt andere Ansichten!


----------



## Approx (6 November 2008)

Müsste es nicht heissen "Mann stösst Frau vorm Fenster"?
Das stünde warscheinlich dann in der BRAVO
...


----------



## Question_mark (6 November 2008)

*Mich kotzt es einfach an ...*

Hallo,



> Wie soeben aus den USA mitgeteilt wurde, blockieren die entlassenen, aufgebrachten Mitarbeiter der Bank Lehman Brothers die Zufahrt zum Firmengelände, um somit auf ihre zukünftige problematische Situation aufmerksam zu machen.



Anhang anzeigen 6186


Es ist zu befürchten, dass morgen in Frankfurt und Berlin ähnlich turbulente und menschlich bewegende Auftritte von notleidenden Managern aus der Bankbranche und den Sparkassenverbänden bei der Verteilung um die paar lächerlichen hunderte Milliarden aus dem Rettungsprogramm von der Bundesregierung entstehen werden. 
Aber wenigstens geht es hier nicht um freiwillige Spenden, keiner kommt mit der Sammelbüchse. Das wird gleich mit der Steuer eingezogen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

vergiss mal bitte nicht das geschenk für johnij


----------



## Question_mark (6 November 2008)

*Greenbuck ...*

Hallo,

also ich denke mal, so unproblematisch wird die Wahl von Obama zum US-Präsidenten doch nicht sein, zumindest ergeben sich da einige praktische Probleme für die Notenbank ....





Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 November 2008)

*Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht*

Heute: Der Popelmat

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08110602.html


Ob es auch Adapter für "Vorwerk" gibt? Und wie sieht es mit Industriesaugern aus???

Die alten Ägypter hätten sich über so ein Teil bestimmt gefreut.
Es ist auf jedenfall leichter, als mit einem Haken das Hirn aus dem Kopf zu ziehen.


----------



## HaDi (7 November 2008)

Da hat sich einer richtig Mühe gegeben bei der Artikelbeschreibung ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## kermit (7 November 2008)

der erste Lizenzvertrag, den ich länger als eine Sekunde angeschaut habe

Quelle: iomega Netzwerkplatte. Den Ausdruck hab ich nicht probiert ...


----------



## Question_mark (7 November 2008)

*Das tut weh ..*

Hallo,



			
				kermit schrieb:
			
		

> der erste Lizenzvertrag, den ich länger als eine Sekunde angeschaut habe



Verrate mir bitte, mit welcher Brille Du diesen Lizenzvertrag lesen konntest ??

Fielmann, Apollo ?? Muss man Froschaugen haben ? Oder erst nach einem Termin mit Deinem Augenarzt ??? 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Steve81 (7 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht helfen da auch irgendwelche sinneserweiternde Substanzen oder  Alkohol! :sm19:


----------



## Question_mark (7 November 2008)

*Mein Geschenk für johnij*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss mal bitte nicht das geschenk für johnij



Ist von der Zensur (naja, war schon ein bißchen hart) gelöscht worden, aber Du warst schneller und hast es noch gelesen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, es ging um rektal anzuwendende medikamente, da man einem anus nichts anderes einführen kann


----------



## Question_mark (7 November 2008)

*Arrgghhh*

Hallo,



			
				Steve81 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht helfen da auch irgendwelche sinneserweiternde Substanzen oder Alkohol!



Kein Problem, jetzt sag mir nur noch, welche Drogen der Verfasser der Lizenzvereinbarung genommen hat. Dann kann ich das mit Sicherheit nachvollziehen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Steve81 (7 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann man doch ganz einfach herausfinden. So lange probieren bis mans lesen kann! :shock:


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Kann man doch ganz einfach herausfinden. So lange probieren bis mans lesen kann! :shock:



alkohol ist es mit sicherheit nicht!


----------



## Question_mark (7 November 2008)

*Die entschärfte Version ..*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> ja, es ging um rektal anzuwendende medikamente, da man einem anus nichts anderes einführen kann



Also vl, wirklich perfekt ausgedrückt und interpretiert, das hält jeder Zensur stand...   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, da geh ich grad noch mit!


----------



## FvE (10 November 2008)

Sagt die Mutter zum Sohn: "Zünde doch mal den Adventskranz an!"
Der Sohn geht und kommt wieder.
"So der Adventskranz brennt, und was ist mit den Kerzen?"


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Neurotiker, einem Psychotiker und einem Psychiater?



Der Neurotiker baut Luftschlösser!
Der Psychotiker zieht darin ein!
Und der Psychiater kassiert die Miete dafür!


----------



## jabba (12 November 2008)

*Gar nicht witzig*

> Wenn die Börsenkurse fallen,
> regt sich Kummer fast bei allen,
> aber manche blühen auf:
> Ihr Rezept heißt Leerverkauf.
>
> Keck verhökern diese Knaben
> Dinge, die sie gar nicht haben,
> treten selbst den Absturz los,
> den sie brauchen - echt famos!
>
> Leichter noch bei solchen Taten
> tun sie sich mit Derivaten:
> Wenn Papier den Wert frisiert,
> wird die Wirkung potenziert.
>
> Wenn in Folge Banken krachen,
> haben Sparer nichts zu lachen,
> und die Hypothek aufs Haus
> heißt, Bewohner müssen raus.
>
> Trifft's hingegen große Banken,
> kommt die ganze Welt ins Wanken -
> auch die Spekulantenbrut
> zittert jetzt um Hab und Gut!
>
> Soll man das System gefährden?
> Da muss eingeschritten werden:
> Der Gewinn, der bleibt privat,
> die Verluste kauft der Staat.
>
> Dazu braucht der Staat Kredite,
> und das bringt erneut Profite,
> hat man doch in jenem Land
> die Regierung in der Hand.
>
> Für die Zechen dieser Frechen
> hat der Kleine Mann zu blechen
> und - das ist das Feine ja -
> nicht nur in Amerika!
>
> Und wenn Kurse wieder steigen,
> fängt von vorne an der Reigen -
> ist halt Umverteilung pur,
> stets in eine Richtung nur.
>
> Aber sollten sich die Massen
> das mal nimmer bieten lassen,
> ist der Ausweg längst bedacht:
> Dann wird bisschen Krieg gemacht.
>




*EDIT: Wird im Internet als Fake von Kurt Tucholsky versendet*
*Wurde nicht ! von Kurt Tucholsky, 1930, veröffentlicht*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2008)

Ist leider nicht von Kurt Tucholsky sondern ein Fake. Der dürfte 1930 sein Problem mit Derivaten gehabt haben.


----------



## jabba (12 November 2008)

Stimmt , hab gerade mal gegoogelt, aber es erschreckt trotzdem.
Ist wohl Massenhaft im Umlauf, habs geglaubt weils von einer Deutschlehrerin kam .

Der echte Tucholsky, ein erbitterter Gegner der Rechten und Ewig-Gestrigen, schlug kämpferischere Töne an - so im Krisenjahr 1929: "Proleten! Fallt nicht auf den Schwindel rein!/Sie schulden euch mehr als sie geben./Sie schulden euch alles! Die Ländereien,/die Bergwerke und die Wollfärbereien.../sie schulden euch Glück und Leben."


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2008)

*Ansichtssache*

http://www.wort-suche.com/index.php?query=ausrottung&action=search


*Ausrottung* ist eine feine Sache.


Naja... jeder wie er will!


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2008)

> Ein Leistungskurs (12. Klasse) im Untericht. Plötzlich poltert es heftig an der Tür, es ist mal wieder ein Fünftklässler dagegengesprungen.
> Lehrer (zeigt auf zwei starke Jungs) : “Du und Du….ihr beide….herkommen!”
> (Pause)
> Schüler #1: “Wirklich jetzt??
> ...



*ROFL*

[*Q*]


----------



## Question_mark (12 November 2008)

*Grundkurs Schwedisch*

Hallo,

Damit ich beim nächsten Urlaub in Schweden mich auch etwas in der Landessprache unterhalten kann, habe ich schonmal fleissig schwedisch gelernt. Meine Kenntnisse der schwedischen Sprache sind zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber schaut mal was ich schon alles gelernt habe :



> Heiratsantrag - Göre beswöre
> 
> Erbschaft - Ahne Sahne
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark              :s18:


----------



## Question_mark (12 November 2008)

*Schön schwarz*

Hallo,



> Sitzen zwei Kerkermeister bei einem Humpen Bier zusammen. Fragt der eine : "Und wieviele hast Du in Deinem Kerker?"
> Antwortet der zweite : "Drei und ein paar Zerquetschte!"



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Full Flavor (13 November 2008)

Tipp des Tages
=============

Unterdrücke niemals einen Furz

Er wandert Dein Rückgrat hoch in Dein Hirn,

daher kommen dann die SCHEISS-IDEEN !


----------



## vierlagig (13 November 2008)

ACHTUNG SPOILER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN5avIvylDw

gefunden bei: http://www.fuenf-filmfreunde.de/


----------



## Tobi P. (13 November 2008)

Ein ausländischer Mitbürger wird von EON eingestellt, um Stromzähler abzulesen.

Er kommt an die erste Adresse auf seiner Liste und eine hübsche Frau öffnet die Tür.
Der Gastarbeiter fragt in gebrochenem Deutsch: "Wieviel Nummern Du haben gemacht mit Licht?"
Die Frau empört: "Egon, komm mal schnell, hier steht ein Ausländer und beleidigt mich!"
Egon kommt, breit wie ein Schrank: "Wat willste?"
Der Ableser wieder: "Wieviel Nummern Du haben gemacht mit Licht?"
Egon brüllt laut: "Willste nen paar auffe Fresse ham?!"
Darauf erklärt der VNB-Mitarbeiter: "Wenn Du mir nix sagen, wieviel Nummern haben gemacht mit Licht - kommen Kollega, zwicken ab Deine Rohr, und Frau muß arbeiten mit Kerze...!!" 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Maxl (16 November 2008)

Eben auf orf.at gelesen:

http://orf.at/081009-30371/index.html

Die spinnen die Amis


----------



## argv_user (16 November 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Eben auf orf.at gelesen:
> 
> http://orf.at/081009-30371/index.html
> 
> Die spinnen die Amis



Normal tickende Menschen müssten das sofort als Fake ansehen,
aber in Amiland ist ja scheinbar tatsächlich alles möglich...


----------



## TommyG (16 November 2008)

Gut,

das die Thai's net normal sind...

Hier kräht jeden Morgen um 6 der blöde Gockel..


Btw, wenn ein Scooter und ein auto eine Unfall haben, was passiert:

Das hängt vom Land ab:

- Deutschland:
die Umweltkommision wird entweder Autos, oder Scooter, oder beides verbieten.

- USA:
Wo Scooter fahren, kommt nie ein Auto hin,und umgekehrt, es kann nicht passiert sein

- Italien:
Wo kam das Auto her?

Thailand:
Es ensteht ein Tuc Tuc (Siehe Wiki...) und ne Menge Rohmaterial..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 November 2008)

Eine Frau sitzt im Flugzeug neben einem Pfarrer...

”Vater”, sagt sie, ”darf ich Sie um einen Gefallen bitten?”
”Gerne, wenn ich kann, meine Tochter.”
”Also wissen Sie, ich habe mir einen sehr teuren und ganz besonders guten 
Rasierapparat für Damen gekauft, der ist aber noch ganz neu und jetzt 
fürchte ich, dass ich beim Zoll einen Haufen Abgaben dafür zahlen muss. 
Könnten Sie ihn vielleicht unter ihrer Soutane verstecken?”
”Das kann ich schon, meine Tochter, das Problem ist nur: ich kann nicht 
lügen.”
”Na ja”, denkt sich die Frau, ”irgendwie wird das schon klappen”, und sie 
gibt ihm den Rasierer.

Am Flughafen fragt der Zollbeamte den Pfarrer, ob er etwas zu verzollen hat.
”Vom Kopf bis zur Mitte nichts zu verzollen, mein Sohn!”, versichert der Pfarrer.
Etwas erstaunt fragt der Zollbeamte: ”Und von der Mitte abwärts?”
”Da unten”, sagt der Pfarrer, ”habe ich ein Gerät für Damen, das noch nie 
benutzt wurde.” Der Zollbeamte lacht schallend und ruft: ”Der Nächste bitte.”


----------



## Treser-Olt (17 November 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ein Mann in einem Heißluftballon hat die Orientierung verloren. Er geht    tiefer und sichtet eine Frau am Boden. Er sinkt noch weiter ab und ruft: "Entschuldigung,    können Sie mir helfen? Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn vor einer    Stunde zu treffen; und ich weiß nicht wo ich bin." Die Frau am Boden    antwortet: "Sie sind in einem Heißluftballon in ungefähr 10    m Höhe über Grund. Sie befinden sich auf dem 49. Grad, 28 Minuten    und 11 Sekunden nördlicher Breite und 8. Grad, 28 Minuten und 58 Sekunden    östlicher Länge." "Sie müssen Ingenieurin sein"    sagt der Ballonfahrer. "Bin ich", antwortet die Frau, "woher    wissen Sie das?" "Nun", sagt der Ballonfahrer, "alles was    sie mir sagten ist technisch korrekt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich mit    Ihren Informationen anfangen soll, und Fakt ist, dass ich immer noch nicht weiß,    wo ich bin. Offen gesagt, waren Sie keine große Hilfe. Sie haben höchstens    meine Reise noch weiter verzögert." Die Frau antwortet: "Sie    müssen im Management tätig sein." "Ja," antwortet der    Ballonfahrer, "aber woher wissen Sie das?" "Nun," sagt die    Frau, "Sie wissen weder wo Sie sind, noch wohin Sie fahren. Sie sind aufgrund    einer großen Menge heißer Luft in Ihre jetzige Position gekommen.    Sie haben ein Versprechen gemacht, von dem Sie keine Ahnung haben, wie Sie es    einhalten können und erwarten von den Leuten unter Ihnen, dass sie Ihre    Probleme lösen. Tatsache ist, dass Sie nun in der gleichen Lage sind, wie    vor unserem Treffen, aber merkwürdigerweise bin ich jetzt irgendwie schuld!"


[/FONT]


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 November 2008)

Ein Mann sagt zu seiner Frau, die in der Küche steht und kocht: „Du 
hast einen Hintern gekriegt wie ein Mähdrescher.“ Abends liegen beide 
im Bett, und der Mann streichelt seine Frau. Die rührt sich nicht. Er 
streichelt sie intensiver – sie rührt sich nicht. Endlich fragt er: „Sag 
mal, hast du keine Lust?“ Meint sie: „Ja, glaubst du etwa, ich stelle 
wegen eines Strohhalms meinen Mähdrescher an?“


----------



## Treser-Olt (17 November 2008)

Zwei Kumpel planen einen Skiurlaub, packen das Auto voll und machen sich auf die Räder. Wie's der Zufall aber so will, kommen sie unweit ihres eigentlichen Zieles in einen fürchterlichen Schneesturm und müssen Unterschlupf suchen. Zum Glück kommen sie zu einem Hof gleich neben der Hauptstraße, wo sie eine äußerst attraktive Hausfrau antreffen. Sie ersuchen die Frau, ob sie wohl bei ihr im Haus die Nacht verbringen könnten. 
"Ich bin seit kurzem verwitwet", meint die junge Frau "und fürchte dass die Nachbarn tratschen, wenn ich Euch ins Haus lasse!" 
"Keine Angst!" meinen die zwei "Wir sind schon froh, wenn wir im Schuppen schlafen dürfen!" 
Neun Monate später bekommt der eine von beiden einen Brief vom Anwalt der Witwe. Er ruft seinen Kumpel an und fragt: "Hör mal - kannst Du Dich an die süße Maus erinnern, bei der wir im Schneesturm im Schuppen übernachtet haben?" 
"Na sicher!" 
"Kann es sein, dass Du mitten in der Nacht raus gekrochen bist, zum Haus rüber gegangen bist und mit ihr Sex hattest???" 
"Ja - muss ich zugeben - hab ich." 
"Und kann es sein, dass Du ihr meinen Namen genannt hast an Stelle des Deinen???" 
Sein Kumpel wird stottert herum und meint dann: "Ich fürchte, ja..." 
Darauf der eine: "Ok, besten Dank. Sie ist gestorben und hat mir alles hinterlassen!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 November 2008)

Professor sitzt in der Mensa und isst. Ein Student setzt sich ungefragt ihm 
gegenüber. Etwas verärgert meint der Professor: 'Also, seit wann essen denn 
Adler und Schwein an einem Tisch?' Darauf der Student: 'OK, dann flieg ich 
halt weiter...'


----------



## Treser-Olt (17 November 2008)

Frauentypen 
1. Die Internet-Frau 
Man muss bezahlen, um sich Zugang zu ihr zu verschaffen. 
2. Die Server-Frau 
Sie ist immer beschaeftigt, wenn du sie brauchst. 
3. Die Windows-Frau 
Du weisst, dass sie viele Fehler hat, aber du kannst nicht ohne sie leben. 
4. Die Powerpoint-Frau 
Sie ist ideal, um sie auf Feiern den Leuten zu praesentieren 
5. Die Excel-Frau 
Man sagt, sie könne vieles, aber du benutzt sie doch nur für die üblichen vier Grundfunktionen. 
6. Die Word-Frau 
Sie überrascht dich immer wieder, und es gibt niemanden auf der Welt, der sie wirklich versteht. 
7. Die MS-DOS-Frau 
Alle hatten sie schon, aber niemand will sie jetzt. 
8. Die Back-up-
Frau Du glaubst, sie hätte alles, aber wenn es darauf ankommt, fällt dir auf, dass ihr etwas fehlt. 
9. Die Scandisk-Frau 
Wir wissen, dass sie Gutes tut und dass sie nur helfen will, aber im Grunde weiss niemand, was sie wirklich kann. 
10. Die Screen-Saver-Frau 
Sie hat keine wirklich wichtige Funktion, aber es gefällt dir, sie anzuschauen. 
11. Die Hard-Disk-Frau 
Sie erinnert sich an alles - zu jeder Tageszeit. 
12. Die E-Mail-Frau 
Von den zehn Dingen, die sie erzählt, sind neun absoluter Quatsch.
13. Die Virus-Frau 
Wenn du es am wenigsten erwartest, installiert sie sich in deiner Wohnung und bemächtigt sich ihrer. Wenn du versuchst, sie zu deinstallieren, wirst du sehr viele Sachen vermissen; wenn du es nicht tust, verlierst du alles. 
14. Die SAP-Frau 
Nach jahrelanger Arbeit und unter teuren Ratschlaegen deiner Freunde hast du sie endlich deinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend angepasst. Inzwischen gibt es natürlich längst eine viel einfacher zu handhabende Alternative auf dem Markt.


----------



## Question_mark (17 November 2008)

*Die Schnittlauchparade*

Hallo,



> Der Gymnasialdirektor, der Hauptschuldirektor und der Direktor der Sonderschule sitzen bei einem feuchtfröhlichen Abend im Wirtshaus beisammen. Um zehn meint der Gymnasialdirektor:
> "Es wird spät, meine Herren, ich fahre jetzt heim."
> 
> Er zahlt und geht, kommt aber nach ein paar Minuten wieder und sagt:
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (18 November 2008)

hm, wo hab ich den denn schonmal gesehen ...





franzlurch schrieb:


> > Ein Mann in einem Heissluftballon hat die Orientierung verloren. Er geht tiefer und sichtet eine Frau am Boden. Er sinkt noch weiter ab und ruft: "Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn vor einer Stunde zu treffen; und ich weiss nicht wo ich bin."
> > Die Frau am Boden antwortet: "Sie sind in einem Heissluftballon in ungefähr 10 m Höhe über Grund. Sie befinden sich auf dem 49. Grad, 28 Minuten und 11 Sekunden nördlicher Breite und 8. Grad, 28 Minuten und 58 Sekunden östlicher Länge."
> > "Sie müssen Ingenieurin sein" sagt der Ballonfahrer.
> > "Bin ich", antwortet die Frau, "woher wissen Sie das?"
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 November 2008)

*Filosofie*

Hier mal ein bisschen Filosofie, damit man seine Synapsen neu verkabeln kann.

PS:
Zum Lachen ist natürlich auch einiges dabei!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hm, wo hab ich den denn schonmal gesehen ...



Hat halt nicht jeder so ein _perfektionist_isches Erinnerungsvermögen 
wie Du


----------



## thomass5 (18 November 2008)

Traktorfan?


----------



## Full Flavor (19 November 2008)

Berater: "So, nun erstelle ein File mit deinen Daten." 
DAU: "Ok. Jetzt fragt er mich nach dem Namen." 
Berater: "Ja. Nimm irgendeinen." 
DAU: "Welchen?" 
Berater: "Egal. IRGENDEINEN!" 
DAU: "Aber woher soll ich wissen, wie das heissen soll?" 
Berater: "ES IST EGAL!" (Kollege im Hintergrund: "OH MEIN GOTT!") 
DAU: "Gut, dann nehm ich keinen." (Kollege: "OH MEIN GOTT!") 
Berater *leichter Anfall* (Kollege: "Hilfe!") 
Berater: "Es ist nur egal, WIE es heisst, aber nicht egal, ob es einen Namen hat!" 
DAU: "Ok. Wie muss es nun heissen?" 
Berater (resignierend): "Nimm wurscht.dat." (Kollege: "Ist das so schwer, sich einen Namen auszudenken?") 
DAU: "Warum hast du nicht gleich gesagt, dass ich es ´wurscht´ nennen muss?" 
Berater *SCHWERER ANFALL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2008)

Der Malermeister im Arbeitsamt: 'Ich brauche dringend eine Arbeitskraft, habt 
ihr jemanden für mich?' 'Tut uns Leid, aber Maler sind zurzeit sehr rar. Wir 
hätten da aber noch einen arbeitslosen Gynäkologen.' Nach einigem Hin und 
Her stimmt der Malermeister zu: 'Für ein oder zwei Wochen wird's schon 
gehen.' Nach vier Wochen ruft das Arbeitsamt an und fragt: 'Wie läuft's denn 
mit dem Gynäkologen? Wir hätten jetzt nämlich einen Maler, der einen Job 
sucht.' Darauf der Malermeister: 'Kommt nicht in Frage, das ist mein bester 
Mann. Letzte Woche kamen wir zu einer Wohnung, da waren die Leute nicht 
zu Hause. Und da hat der den ganzen Flur durch den Briefschlitz tapeziert!


----------



## Cerberus (20 November 2008)

Noch einen zum Thema Malen:

Was ist ein Lehrling im Malergewerbe??


Ein Farbstift! *ROFL*


----------



## TommyG (20 November 2008)

Zum DAU

setz ich noch eine drauf:

No fake:

Eine Sortieranlage für Fässer, es wurde eine neue Steuerung installiert, ich durfte die Lichtschranken und Zeiten einrichten. 

Zum Testen wurden Testfässer genommen, und diese durch die Anlage geschickt. Wie oben musste das System in der Produktbezeichnung einen Namen haben. Der DAU der Bediener hatte also 'Alles Scheiße' und 'Bockmist' für die kleinen/ großen Fässer vergeben. 

Der Test war erfolgreich, es erfolgte der Schichtwechsel. Die Info für die Nachtschicht, das die Anlage bereit ist, ist wohl unter dem Tisch gefallen.

Prompt durften wir am Morgen den Einlauf abholen:

300 Fässer, von Hand korrekt gekennzeichnet, aber von der Maschine mit 'Alles Scheiße/  Bockmist' verziert....

(Unser Glück, das im Schichtbuch die Anlage als scharf drinstand... lesen müsste man können...)

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Gerhard K (20 November 2008)

Eine Frau sitzt im Flugzeug neben einem Pfarrer.
     "Vater", sagt sie, "darf ich Sie um einen Gefallen bitten?"
     "Gerne, wenn ich kann, meine Tochter."
     "Also wissen Sie, ich habe mir einen sehr teuren und ganz besonders 
guten Rasierapparat für Damen gekauft, der ist aber noch ganz neu und jetzt 
fürchte ich, dass ich beim Zoll hohe Abgaben dafür zahlen muss.
     Könnten Sie ihn vielleicht unter ihrer Soutane verstecken?"
     Das kann ich schon, meine Tochter, das Problem ist nur: ich kann nicht 
lügen aber geben sie das Gerät her, es wird mir schon etwas einfallen."
     Na ja, denkt sich die Frau, irgendwie wird das schon klappen und sie 
gibt ihm den Rasierer.
     Am Flughafen fragt der Zollbeamte den Pfarrer, ob er etwas zu 
verzollen hat.
     "Vom Kopf bis zur Mitte nichts zu verzollen, mein Sohn!", versichert 
der Pfarrer.
     Etwas erstaunt fragt der Zollbeamte: "Und von der Mitte abwärts?"
     "Da unten", sagt der Pfarrer, "habe ich ein Gerät für Damen, das noch 
nie benutzt wurde."
     Der Zollbeamte lacht schallend und ruft: "Der Nächste bitte..."


----------



## Cerberus (20 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Eine Frau sitzt im Flugzeug neben einem Pfarrer...
> 
> ”Vater”, sagt sie, ”darf ich Sie um einen Gefallen bitten?”
> ”Gerne, wenn ich kann, meine Tochter.”
> ...


 
Noch gar nicht so lang her...


----------



## marlob (20 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Noch gar nicht so lang her...


17.11
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=167254&postcount=1171


----------



## Gerhard K (20 November 2008)

muß ich glatt überlesen haben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2008)

Management-Theorien für Fortgeschrittene

*Management by ... 

... Champignon* 
Mitarbeiter werden im Halbdunkel gelassen. Von Zeit zu 
Zeit sind sie mit Mist zu bestreuen. Sobald sie ihre 
Köpfe herausstrecken - Kopf ab.
*
... Crocodile*
Bis zum Hals im Dreck stecken - aber das Maul aufreißen.

*... Chromosom*
Die Erlangung der Führungsqualität geschieht ausschließlich 
durch Vererbung.

*... Nena*
Irgendwo, irgendwann ...

*... Fallobst*
Wenn Entscheidungen reif sind, fallen sie von selbst.

*... Sanduhr*
Alles durchlassen und warten bis eine Wende kommt.

*...Jeans*
An den entscheidenden Stellen sitzen die größten Nieten.

*... Moses*
Er führte sie in die Wüste und wartete auf ein Wunder.

*... Pinguin*
Unerwartet durch einen Ping auf den Kopf ins kalte Wasser 
gestoßen werden.

*... Robinson*
Alle warten auf Freitag.

*... Titanic*
Perfekt geplant und abgesoffen.

*... Surprise*
Erst handeln, dann von den Folgen überraschen lassen.

*... Helicopter*
Über allem schweben, von Zeit zu Zeit auf den Boden kommen, 
viel Staub aufwirbeln und dann wieder ab in die Wolken.

*... Nilpferd*
Maul weit aufreißen und danach untertauchen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2008)

Bäuerin beim Anwalt. Sie will sich scheiden lassen. 
Der Anwalt: "Da brauchen wir aber einen Grund, säuft er vielleicht?" - "Der, 
den sauf ich dreimal unter den Tisch!" - "Gibt er Ihnen kein Geld?" - "Der soll 
es wagen, einen Penny zu behalten!" - "Schlägt er Sie?" - "Den schmeiss ich 
selbst achtkantig aus dem Fenster!" - "Wie ist es denn mit der ehelichen 
Treue?" - "Da packen wir ihn, denn das zweite Kind ist nicht von ihm!"


----------



## mst (21 November 2008)

Eine Schar Nonnen kommt im Himmel an und Petrus erwartet eine letzte Beichte bevor sie Engel werden.
So fragt er die erste: „Hattest du schon einmal Kontakt mit einem Penis?“
„Ja, aber nur mit der Spitze eines Fingers.“
„Dann tauche deine Fingerspitze in dieses Becken mit Weihwasser und gehe in den Himmel.“
Der nächsten stellt er dieselbe Frage und sie antwortet: „Naja, ähm.... ich muß gestehen, ich habe ihn massiert...“
„Dann tauche deine ganze Hand in das Wasser und gehe in den Himmel.“
Auf einmal entsteht Unruhe in der Schlange, weil sich eine Nonne vordrängelt.
Von Petrus gefragt, warum sie sich vordrängelt antwortet sie:
„Wenn ich das Zeug schon gurgeln soll, dann möchte ich es tun, bevor Schwester Maria ihren Arsch reinhält!!“


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 November 2008)

Made in China


----------



## crash (21 November 2008)

Drei Freundinnen treffen sich am Morgen nachdem ihre Gatten zusammen
beim Bowlen waren und hackebreit morgens um 3 heimgekehrt sind. 
Sagt die eine: Ach meiner hat nicht mal mehr das Türschloss getroffen, da hab ich ihn 
Grad im Treppenhaus pennen lassen.
Die zweite: Meiner hat's noch ins Bad geschafft und ist dann vor der Badewanne eingepennt. 
Die Dritte: Meiner ist noch ins Bett gekommen, hat mir 2 Finger in die Muschi und
Einen in den Arsch gesteckt und hat dann lauthals geschrien: Heinz! gib mir ne andere Kugel, die hier ist nass!"


----------



## crash (21 November 2008)

Ein junger Mann geht mit seinem Mädchen
an den Weiden seines Vaters entlang spazieren.
Da bespringt gerade ein Stier eine Kuh.
Säuselt er ihr ins Ohr: "Das möchte ich jetzt auch gerne."
Darauf Sie: "Kannst Du doch, sind doch Eure Kühe!"


----------



## Junior (23 November 2008)

Samstagmorgen bin ich sehr früh aufgestanden! 
Da es ziemlich kühl war, nahm ich meine lange Unterwäsche aus dem Schrank, zog mich leise an, nahm meinen Helm und meine Lederjacke, 
schlich mich leise in die Garage, schob mein Motorrad hinaus und fuhr los. 

Plötzlich begann es strömend zu regnen, Regen, der gemischt mit Schnee war und einem Wind mit bis zu 75 km/h. Also fuhr ich wieder in die Garage, stellte das Radio an und hörte, dass das Wetter den ganzen Tag so schlecht bleiben sollte. 

So ging ich zurück ins Haus, zog mich leise wieder aus und legte mich wieder ins Bett. Dann kuschelte ich mich von hinten an den Rücken meiner Frau, diesmal jedoch mit anderen Gedanken, und sagte leise: ‘Das Wetter draussen ist furchtbar!‘ Ganz verschlafen antwortete sie: ‘Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber bei diesem scheiss Wetter ist mein Mann mit dem Motorrad unterwegs......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2008)

Drei Astronauten, ein Russe, ein Amerikaner und ein Franzose streiten, 
welches die größte Weltraumnation sei. Der Russe: "Wir sind die Besten! Wir 
waren die Ersten im Weltall überhaupt!" Der Amerikaner: "Nein! Wir sind die 
Besten. Wir waren die Ersten, die Menschen zum Mond brachten!" Der 
Franzose: "Nein, meine Herren! Wir sind die Besten. Wir werden die Ersten 
sein, die zur Sonne fliegen." Die Anderen: "Aber, Aber, das geht nicht! Die 
Sonne ist zu heiß! " Darauf überlegt der Franzose: "Das haben wir 
selbstverständlich berücksichtigt. Wir werden nachts fliegen."


----------



## sue port (25 November 2008)

das lächeln einer wunderschönen frau -> unbezahlbar
eine dumme frau zum lachen bringen -> billig


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> das lächeln einer wunderschönen frau -> unbezahlbar
> eine dumme frau zum lachen bringen -> billig


 
Zum Thema "Unbezahlbar" möchte ich in Erinnerung an unseren 4L den nochmal hochholen:



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Berufserfahrung ist eben doch unbezahlbar...
> 
> Vierlagig hat schon seit ewigen Zeiten tierische Kopfschmerzen und
> geht deshalb zum Arzt. Der untersucht ihn von oben bis unten und sagt
> ...


----------



## Question_mark (25 November 2008)

*CAN Bus entschlüsselt ...*

Hallo,

es ist mir dank Datenlogger endlich gelungen, den CAN-Bus in meinem Auto  mitzuschreiben. Da die ganzen Hexzahlen nicht sehr aufschlußreich sind, habe ich das extra für die Forumsteilnehmer alles in einen verständlichen Text übersetzt. Die Aufzeichnung beginnt beim Betreten der Tiefgarage und endet leider schon etwas vorzeitig und unplanmässig auf der A7 :



> Transponderkarte: Morgen Jungs. Bin noch 10 Meter entfernt.
> Funkeinheit: Bitte authorisiere dich! Transponderkarte: 123455555
> Funkeinheit: Alles klar ? hier deiner neuer Code für morgen!
> Funkeinheit: Guten Morgen! Transpondi 2 hat gemeldet, dass er gleich da ist!
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (26 November 2008)

Das hat man davon wenn man zuviel sucht:
*Nauke* ist der Mann an Bord, der am wenigsten zu melden hat und die schmutzigsten und gefährlichsten Arbeiten macht.

Gefunden in Wikepedia.
Ich glaube mein Chef weiß das schon lange.


MfG    Günter Nauke.


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2008)

Du musst wohl mal einen Vorfahren gehabt haben, der zur See fuhr und immer Depp vom Dienst war.


----------



## Junior (27 November 2008)

*Die Alt Taste.*







MfG Günter.


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2008)

*Etwas Biologie*

Hallo,



> Sagt der Ohrenschmalz : "Jeden Morgen kommt so ein Wattestäbchen und stochert in meinem Revier rum,aber ich verstecke mich immer gleich hinter dem Trommelfell, da erwischt es mich nicht".
> Sagt der Karies : "Bei mir kommt jeden Tag ein paar Mal so ne doofe Bürste vorbei, aber ich verstecke mich immer gleich hinter dem Weisheitszahn, da passiert mir auch nichts".
> Sagt das Scheidenpilzchen : "Und bei mir kommt jeden Abend so ein Glatzkopf vorbei, weiss nicht ob er rein oder raus soll und am Schluss kotzt er mir auch noch die Bude voll..."
> Sagt der Karies : "Hey, den kenne ich auch!!!"



Gruß

Question-mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2008)

*Wenn et lüppt, dann lüppt et richtig ...*

Hallo,



> Ein Mann sitzt in der Kneipe, trinkt sein Bier und sieht dabei die Lottozahlen.
> 
> 1. Zahl richtig
> 2. Zahl richtig
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2008)

*Ohne Kommentar*

Hallo,

nicht dass Ihr mich jetzt steinigt, aber ...



> Eine Frau soll gesteinigt werden. Jesus tritt vor die Menge und sagt: "Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein!" Plötzlich kommt ein riesiger Wacker geflogen und trifft die Frau am Kopf. Tot. Jesus dreht sich um und meint: "Papa, ich versuche hier etwas zu erklären ...."


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2008)

*Verzeiht mir den, aber der ist so gut ...*

Hallo,



> Ein Mann stirbt und kommt in die Hölle. Überrascht sieht er, dass dort alle Menschen fröhlich sind und sich lachend auf duftenden Blumenwiesen vergnügen. Da kommt der Teufel vorbei, und der Mann fragt ihn:"Entschuldige mal, wo bin ich denn HIER gelandet?" "In der Hölle", sagt der Teufel ganz selbstverständlich.
> Der Mann geht weiter und kommt irgendwann an eine Tür. Er macht sie auf und erschrickt, denn er sieht einen großen Raum, in welchem Feuer an den Wänden lodert, Menschen angekettet sind und gepeinigt werden, schreien und weinen.
> Da kommt der Teufel wieder vorbei und der Mann fragt: "Und was ist DAS hier?"
> "Das ist auch die Hölle", sagt der Teufel, "Die Katholiken - die wollen das so"...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2008)

*Ähemm....*

Hallo,



> Elvis, Jimi Hendrix und Freddie Mercury sitzen auf einer Wolke und langweilen sich. Sie beschliessen, um "Erdgang" zu bitten. Meint Petrus: "Da muss ich erst den Chef fragen!" Nach 3 Tagen kommt Petrus wieder und erklärt den dreien: "Ihr dürft auf die Erde zu den Lebenden zurück, aber ich warne Euch: Wenn Ihr eure alten Sünden noch einmal begeht, werdet ihr sofort in die Hölle geschickt- ohne Pardon!"
> Die drei sind natürlich sofort einverstanden und - schwupps - finden sie sich mitten im Nightlife von Las Vegas wieder. Sie schauen sich ein paar Shows an und die Stimmung steigt. Plötzlich meint Elvis: "Ich würde ja schon gerne was trinken....ich glaube ja nicht, daß Gott uns immer überwacht." Sprichts und geht in den nächsten Laden, um sich eine Flasche Whiskey zu besorgen. Kaum hat er den ersten Schluck getan, ist er weg in der Hölle.
> Jimi und Freddie lassen sich die Laune nicht vermiesen und ziehen weiter. Plötzlich meint Hendrix: "Schau mal, da liegt ja ein Tütchen astreiner Stoff!" und bückt sich, um das Zeugs aufzuheben.
> Und - schwupps -
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2008)

*Nur für Raucher ....*

Hallo,



> Two old ladies were waiting for a bus and one of them was smoking a cigarette. It started to rain, so the old lady reached into her purse, took out a condom, cut off the tip and slipped it over her cigarette and continued to smoke.
> 
> Her friend saw this and said, "Hey that's a good idea! What is it that you put over your cigarette?". The other old lady said," Its a condom". "A condom? Where do you get those?" The lady with the cigarette told her friend that you could purchase condoms at the pharmacy.
> 
> When the two old ladies arrived downtown, the old lady with all the questions went into the pharmacy and asked the pharmacist if he sold condoms. The pharmacist said yes, but looked a little surprised that this old woman was interested in condoms, so he asked her, "What size do you want?". The old lady thought for a minute and said, "One that will fit a Camel!"



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2008)

*...*

Hallo,



> Ein Bauer will mit seinem Trecker in die Stadt zum Markt, um seine Waren zu verkaufen. Seine 16-jährige Tochter darf zum ersten Mal mit in die Stadt.
> Sie verkaufen die Waren, gehen Essen und bevor sie frohgemut nach Hause fahren, kauft der Bauer seinem Töchterchen, weil es so brav war, ein Goldkettchen.
> Auf dem Heimweg werden die beiden plötzlich im Wald von Räubern heimgesucht. Alles wird den beiden gestohlen, so daß sie nur noch allein im Hemd dastehen.
> "Siehst Du," sagt der Bauer, "so kann es kommen im Leben. Eben war die Welt noch in Ordnung und jetzt ... Alles weg. Trecker weg, Geld weg und sogar Dein schönes neues Goldkettchen haben sie geklaut."
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2008)

Anruf bei Siemens in Augsburg (jetzt Fujitsu-Siemens):

S: Siemens Informationssysteme Augsburg. Guten Tag.

A: Hallo, ich brauche für meinen Siemens PC ein neues Motherboard.

S: Gibt's nicht!

A: Wieso, Sie haben mich doch noch gar nicht nach dem Typ gefragt!?

S: In unseren Rechnern wird so was nicht eingebaut. Ist es vielleicht ein Aldi-PC?

A: Nein, vorne steht Siemens-Nixdorf drauf und hinten Made in Germany und 35 Monate Garantie!

S: Da kann ich Ihnen nicht weiterhelfen, ich verbinde Sie mal mit der Abteilung SNI351025.

Nach 10 Minuten nerviger HiCom-Musik:

S: Siemens Informationssysteme Augsburg. Guten Tag.

A: Ich brauche immer noch ein neues Motherboard!

S: Ach Sie schon wieder. Die Kollegen in der Abteilung sind ja auch auf der Protestversammlung von der IG Metall. Hatte ich ganz vergessen...

A: ICH BRAUCHE EIN NEUES MOTHERBOARD!!

S: Bleiben Sie bitte sachlich. Beschreiben Sie mir doch mal das Ersatzteil. Wie sieht es aus?

A: Das ist eine grüne große Platte, auf der viele Bauteile sind und da sind auch Kabel angesteckt....

S: Ah, Sie meinen die Festplatte...

A: NEIN. Das Motherboard. Oder auch Mainboard.

S: So was bauen wir nicht in unsere Rechner.

A: Das gibt's doch nicht. Sie schrauben das Gehäuse auf, schauen seitlich rein und sehen das Motherboard. Da ist die CPU drauf, der Speicher und die Grafikkarte ist auch eingesteckt. An der Seite steht Siemens-Nixdorf D1215 und S4521873-V4521564. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!

S: Ah, Sie meinen die Systembaugruppe. Warum sagen Sie das nicht gleich.

A: Argh. Mein Herzschrittmacher...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2008)

Vergleich japanischer und deutscher Arbeitsmethoden am Beispiel der "Zubereitung einer Kartoffel"

So bereitet z. B. TOYOTA eine Kartoffel zu:
Man heizt einen neuen, hochwertigen Herd auf 200 Grad. Man legt eine große Folien-Kartoffel hinein. Man wendet sich in den folgenden 45 Minuten einer produktiven Aufgabe zu. Dann wird überprüft, ob die Kartoffel gar ist. Man nimmt die gekochte Kartoffel aus dem Herd und serviert sie.

So bereitet z.B. Siemens AG eine Kartoffel zu:
Man gründet ein Projektteam (KAIZEN) und definiert genauestens alle Einzelheiten des Projektes. Das Team sucht 6 Monate nach einem TS 16949 zertifizierten Kartoffellieferanten, und findet keinen. Dann wird ein Rübenlieferant gezwungen, Kartoffeln zu liefern.

Da er Kartoffeln nicht im Programm hat, kauft er sie von einem unzertifizierten Kartoffelhändler und schlägt 25% auf den Kartoffelpreis auf. Der Rübenlieferant wird beauftragt, den Herd auf 200 Grad vorzuheizen.
Man verlangt, dass der Lieferant zeigt, wie er den Knopf auf 200 Grad gedreht hat und erwartet, dass er Informationsmaterial des Herdherstellers beibringt, aus dem hervorgeht, dass der Herd richtig geeicht ist.

Man überprüft das Informationsmaterial und veranlasst dann den Lieferanten, die Temperatur mit Hilfe eines zertifizierten Temperaturfühlers zu überprüfen und weist den Lieferanten an, die Kartoffel in den Herd zu legen und die Zeituhr auf 45 Minuten zu stellen. Man veranlasst den Lieferanten, den Herd zu öffnen, um zu zeigen, dass die Kartoffel richtig platziert wurde und erbittet eine Studie, die beweist, dass 45 Minuten die ideale Garzeit für eine Kartoffel dieser Größe ist. Nach 10 Minuten Prüfung, ob die Kartoffel gar ist Nach 11 Minuten Prüfung, ob die Kartoffel gar ist Nach 12 Minuten Prüfung, ob die Kartoffel gar ist Man wird ungeduldig mit dem Lieferanten (Warum dauert es so lange eine einfache Kartoffel zu kochen?) und veranlasst einen aktualisierten Gar-Statusbericht alle 5 Minuten. Nach 15 Minuten wird geprüft, ob die Kartoffel gar ist. Nach 35 Minuten kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass die Kartoffel fast fertig ist. Man gratuliert dem Lieferanten, dann informiert man den Lenkungsausschuss über das hervorragende Arbeitsergebnis, das erzielt wurde, obwohl man mit einem unkooperativen Lieferanten zusammenarbeiten musste. Nach 40 Minuten Garzeit nimmt man die Kartoffel aus dem Herd, um eine Kosteneinsparung ohne Wert- und Qualitätsminderung der Kartoffel im Vergleich zu der ursprünglich angesetzten Garzeit von 45 Minuten zu realisieren. Man serviert die Kartoffel und wundert sich, wie zum Teufel die Japaner so eine gute, preiswerte Kartoffel kochen, die den Leuten offensichtlich besser schmeckt als die deutschen Kartoffeln. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es verschiedene Verbesserungsvorschläge des Managements: Man könnte Rüben in Kartoffelform verwenden um Kosten zu sparen. Der fehlende Kartoffelgeschmack soll dann in einer Imageoffensive den Kunden als neues Qualitätsmerkmal dargestellt werden. Es wird gefordert, bei 20% geringerer Gartemperatur im Herd die Garzeit um 20% zu verkürzen. Man prüft, ob es nach einer Verlagerung des Herdes nach Tschechien noch möglich ist, die Kartoffeln in Deutschland heiß zu servieren.


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Dezember 2008)

*frohe Weinachten*

.............................


----------



## himbeergeist (2 Dezember 2008)

.....Du sagst es, Frohes Fest.....


----------



## sue port (4 Dezember 2008)

*pc raparaturservice*

hier werden SIE geholfen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddVAw4Kwdk8&hl=de

*ROFL*sue


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Dezember 2008)

*Für alle Frauen im Forum*

Mann kommt in Organspenderbank und fragt: "Haben Sie auch Hirn?" 
Antwort: "Selbstverständlich, von Männern und von Frauen."
Frage: "Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?"
Antwort: "Das Hirn von Männern ist teurer, das von Frauen günstiger."
Frage: "Warum ist Frauenhirn günstiger?"
Antwort: "Weil es gebraucht ist!"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2008)

*Erklärung der Finanzkrise*

So funktioniert die Finanzkrise

Mandy besitzt eine Bar in Kreuzberg. Um den Umsatz zu steigern, beschliesst sie, die Getränke der Stammkundschaft -hauptsächlich alkoholkranke Hartz IV Empfänger- auf den Deckel zu nehmen, ihnen also Kredit zu gewähren. Das spricht sich in Kreuzberg schnell herum und immer mehr Kundschaft desselben Segments drängt sich in Mandy’s Bar. Da die Kunden sich um die Bezahlung keine Sorgen machen müssen, erhöht Mandy sukzessive die Preise für den Alkohol und erhöht damit massiv ihren Umsatz.

Der junge und dynamische Kundenberater der lokalen Bank bemerkt Mandy’s Erfolg und bietet ihr zur Liquiditätssicherung eine unbegrenzte Kreditlinie an. Um die Deckung macht er sich keinerlei Sorgen, er hat ja die Schulden der Trinker als Deckung.

Zur Refinanzierung transformieren top ausgebildete Investmentbanker die Bierdeckel in verbriefte Schuldverschreibungen mit den Bezeichnungen SUFFBOND®, ALKBOND® und KOTZBOND®. Diese Papiere laufen unter der modernen Bezeichnung SPA Super Prima Anleihen und werden bei einer usbekischen Online Versicherung per Email abgesichert. Daraufhin werden sie von mehreren Rating Agenturen (gegen lebenslanges Freibier in Mandy’s Bar) mit ausgezeichneten Bewertungen versehen. Niemand versteht zwar, was die Abkürzungen dieser Produkte bedeutet oder was genau diese Papiere beinhalten, aber dank steigender Kurse und hoher Renditen werde diese Konstrukte ein Renner für institutionelle Investoren.

Vorstände und Investmentspezialisten der Bank erhalten Boni im dreistelligen Millionenbereich.

Eines Tages, obwohl die Kurse immer noch steigen, stellt ein Risk Manager (der inzwischen wegen seiner negativen Grundeinstellung selbstverständlich entlassen wurde) fest, dass es an der Zeit sei, die ältesten Deckel von Mandy’s Kunden langsam fällig zu stellen. Überraschenderweise können weder die ersten noch die nächsten Hartz IV Empfänger ihre Schulden, von denen viele inzwischen ein Vielfaches ihres Jahreseinkommens betragen, bezahlen. Solange man auch nachforscht, es kommen so gut wie keine Tilgungen ins Haus. Mandy macht Konkurs. SUFFBOND® und ALKBOND® verlieren 95%, KOTZBOND® hält sich besser und stabilisiert sich bei einem Kurswert von 20%.

Die Lieferanten hatten Mandy extrem lange Zahlungsfristen gewährt und zudem selbst in die Super Prima Anleihen investiert. Der Wein und der Schnapslieferant gehen Konkurs, der Bierlieferant wird dank massiver staatlicher Zuschüsse von einer ausländischen Investorengruppe übernommen. Die Bank wird durch Steuergelder gerettet. Der Bankvorstand verzichtet für das abgelaufene Geschäftsjahr auf den Bonus.

Ähnlichkeiten mit eventuell wahren Gegebenheiten sind zufällig und keineswegs beabsichtigt


----------



## sue port (10 Dezember 2008)

Drei Männer brüsten sich, wer der beste im Bett sei.
Der Erste: "Ich hab gestern nacht dreimal mit meiner Frau geschlafen und heute morgen hat sie mir ins Ohr geflüstert, dass ich der Tollste sei."
Der Zweite: "Ich habe letzte Nacht 5 mal mit meiner geschlafen. Heute morgen hat sie mir zugestanden, dass ich der beste Liebhaber aller Zeiten bin."
Der Dritte: "Ich hab letzte Nacht einmal mit meiner Frau geschlafen" - "Was, nur einmal? Und was hat sie heute morgen gesagt?" - "Hör nicht auf!"


----------



## maxi (10 Dezember 2008)

Kunde ruft in Firma an: *Der Monitor funktioniert nicht*
Nach 5 Minuten analyse über Telefon ob Stecker einegsteckt ist und PLC an die Frage *Haben Sie ihren Monitor eingeschaltet?*

Kunde *Ja, natürlich*
Firma *Dann schalten Sie ihn doch mal aus*
Kunde *"klick"Ahhh, jetzt funktioniert er*

:O)


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Hier mal eine etwas ausführlichere Variante von Maxis Monitor:

http://www.emaex-tv.de/audio/113/der-sachse-und-sein-videorekorder---


----------



## Cerberus (11 Dezember 2008)

Kommt ein Mann ins Farbengeschäft.

Mann: "Ich hätte gerne 1000 Eimer Farbe!"
Verkäufer: "Wozu brauch Sie denn so viel Farbe?"
Mann: "Ja wissen Sie ich bin Landstreicher!"

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Danke Vierlagig
> 
> ...
> 
> Gruß johnij



Gehört das hier hin (Fun zum Feierabend)? Habe ich etwas verpasst? Wer klärt mich auf???

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## MW (11 Dezember 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Gehört das hier hin (Fun zum Feierabend)? Habe ich etwas verpasst? Wer klärt mich auf???



schau mal auf das Datum des Beitrags, das war anfang des Jahres (14.03.2008 ), da war der Johnij noch auf dem Boden der Tatsachen, seitdem ist er von dort verschwunden, und schwebt irgendwo über uns. Ist nur fraglich wie lange sein Treibstoff noch reicht.


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 Dezember 2008)

MW schrieb:


> schau mal auf das Datum des Beitrags...



oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ wie peinlich.....
ich bin wohl noch von meiner Wahlniederlage ganz belämmert...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

*Aus aktuellem Anlass ...*

Es ist zwar noch nicht Feierabend, aber Freitag und quasi kurz vor 13:40 Uhr:

Ein Systemadministrator erhält von einer Firma die Beschwerde, dass ihr 
Netzwerk öfters zusammenbricht. Und zwar immer Freitags zwischen 13.40 
und 14.00 Uhr. Jede Woche das gleiche, man kann die Uhr danach stellen.

Der Admin macht sich auf die Socken, checkt alle Rechner und den Server. 
Das Netz ist tiptop eingerichtet, alles läuft. Er kann nichts erkennen. Also 
beschließt er, sich Freitags in den Serverraum zu begeben, vor den Server 
zu setzen und auf 13.40 Uhr zu warten.

Punkt 13.40 Uhr geht tatsächlich die Tür auf, herein kommt die Putzfrau, 
zieht den Stecker aus dem Server, steckt ihren Staubsauger ein und fängt 
an zu saugen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2008)

Der Stier Hanniball und die Kuh Elsa stehen auf einer Weide. 
Sie sind leider durch einen Stacheldraht getrennt. Da sagt 
die Elsa: "Ach Hannibällchen, wie schön wäre es, wenn Du 
mich mal wieder richtig hernehmen würdest!" Gesagt, getan. 
Hanniball nimmt Anlauf und springt über den Zaun. Drüben 
angekommen schaut Elsa Hanniball tief und verliebt in die 
Augen und sagt: "Mein Hannibällchen, endlich bist Du mein." 
Darauf Hanniball: "Sag einfach Hanni zu mir - die Bällchen 
hängen im Stacheldraht..."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2008)

Eine Mutter hört von der Küche aus ihrem 5-jährigen Sohn zu, der im 
Wohnzimmer mit seiner neuen Eisenbahn spielt. Sie hört den Zug anhalten 
und ihren Sohn sagen: "Alle total verblödeten Typen die hier aussteigen 
wollen, schwingt eure Ärsche aus dem Zug! Und alle Vollidioten die hier 
einsteigen, beeilt euch gefälligst, ihr lahmen Penner!"

Die total geschockte Mami rennt zu Ihrem Sohn und sagt: "Du gehst jetzt 
sofort für 2 Stunden auf dein Zimmer. In diesem Haus wird nicht so 
gesprochen! Nach den 2 Stunden darfst du wieder mit dem Zug spielen, 
aber nur, wenn Du dich einer höflicheren Sprache bedienst."

2 Stunden später, hört sie ihren Sohn wieder mit der Bahn spielen. "Alle 
Fahrgäste die hier aussteigen, bitte vergessen Sie nichts im Zug. Vielen 
Dank, dass Sie mit uns gereist sind. Unseren neuen Fahrgästen, die hier 
zusteigen, wünschen wir eine angenehme Reise."

Die Mami freut sich schon wie eine Schneekönigin, als sie den Kleinen dann 
noch hinzufügen hört: "... und alle die wegen der 2-stündigen Verspätung 
angepisst sind, beschweren sich bitte bei der Schlampe in der Küche!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2008)

Kommt eine Frau nach ihrem Tod in den Himmel und fragt Petrus ob sie 
ihren verstorbenen Mann treffen könne. Dieser verspricht nachzusehen 
in welcher Abteilung der Verblichene zu finden sei. Doch im Computer 
findet er keinen Eintrag. Vielleicht ist er bei den Seligen? Kein Eintrag. 
Auch bei den Heiligen ist er nicht zu finden.
"Sagen Sie, gute Frau, wie lange waren sie eigentlich verheiratet?"
"Über 50 Jahre", antwortet diese stolz.
"Das ist natürlich etwas anderes, dann finden wir ihn bei den Märtyrern."


----------



## Sven_HH (17 Dezember 2008)

*Immer schön pudern*

Immer schön pudern


----------



## Markus (17 Dezember 2008)

ACHTUNG PORNO!!!
mädchen mit zwei pussys!

http://www.hans-wurst.de/maedchen_mit_zwei_muschis_3847_media.html


----------



## sue port (18 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ACHTUNG PORNO!!!
> mädchen mit zwei pussys!


aber mal im ernst, sie hätte ihre muschis vorher ruhig rasieren können

*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2008)

Ein Mädchen kommt bei einem Spaziergang durchs Moor vom Weg 
ab und versinkt allmählich im Sumpf. Ihre Hilfeschreie hört ein Wanderer.
"Wenn ich Dich herausziehen soll", sagt er, "musst Du mir versprechen, 
anschließend mit mir zu schlafen." Sie weigert sich. Als sie schon bis 
zum Bauchnabel festsetzt, taucht noch ein Mann auf, der sie ebenfalls 
nur retten will, wenn sie danach mit ihm schläft. Schließlich reicht ihr der
Sumpf bis zum Hals, und sie ruft in letzter Verzweiflung einem Spaziergänger 
zu: "Willst Du mit mir schlafen?" Der Mann dreht sich von ihr weg und murmelt 
empört vor sich hin: "Dass Frauen immer nur an das eine denken können."


----------



## Per (18 Dezember 2008)

*Weihnachtszeit*

When the snow  falls wunderbar
And the children happy are,
When the Glatteis on the  street,
And we all a Glühwein need,
Then you know, es ist soweit:
She  is here, the Weihnachtszeit

Every Parkhaus ist besetzt,
Weil die  people fahren jetzt
All to Kaufhof, Mediamarkt,
Kriegen nearly  Herzinfarkt.
Shopping hirnverbrannte things
And the Christmasglocke  rings.

Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the music, see the  lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas  allerseits...

Mother in the kitchen bakes
Schoko-, Nuss- and  Mandelkeks
Daddy in the Nebenraum
Schmucks a Riesen-Weihnachtsbaum
He  is hanging auf the balls,
Then he from the Leiter falls...

Finally the  Kinderlein
To the Zimmer kommen rein
And es sings the  family
Schauerlich: "Oh, Chistmas-Tree!"
And the jeder in the house
Is  packing die Geschenke aus.

Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the  music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas  allerseits...

Mama finds under the Tanne
Eine brand-new  Teflon-Eisenpfanne,
Papa gets a Schlips and Socken,
Everybody does  frohlocken.
President speaks in TV,
And all around is Harmonie,
Bis  mother in the kitchen runs:
Im Ofen burns the Weihnachtsgans.

And so  comes die Feuerwehr
With Tatu, tata daher,
And they bring a long, long  Schlauch
And a long, long Leiter auch.
And they schrei - "Wasser  marsch!",
Christmas is - now im Arsch.

Merry Christmas, merry  Christmas,
Hear the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe  Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas allerseits...

Ich kann auch nicht  dafür.
Alles Gute nun von Tür zu Tür.


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

Selten so gelacht! *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (18 Dezember 2008)

Bernd zu seiner attraktiven Nachbarin an der Bar: 
"Ich wäre durchaus bereit, für eine Frau wie du es bist 36.000 Euro pro Jahr auszugeben." 

Die Frau ist begeistert und geht mit zu ihm. Eine halbe Stunde später hat er sie schon kräftig durchgevögelt: 
"So, hier hast du 2 Euro und 10 Cent - und jetzt zieh Leine!" 

"Sag mal, spinnst du? Erst war von 36 Mille die Rede, und jetzt?" 

"36.000 im Jahr, das sind 3.000 im Monat. Das macht rund 100 Euro am Tag, 4,20 in der Stunde und eine halbe Stunde warst du hier."


----------



## marlob (18 Dezember 2008)

Unterhält sich eine Ungarin mit ihrer österreichischen Nachbarin und sagt: 
"Du, meine Mann macht gar keinen guten Sex mehr mit mir." 

Die Österreicherin verbessert sie und sagt: 
"Ilonka, man sagt nicht 'meine Mann', man sagt 'mein Mann macht keinen guten Sex mehr." 

Darauf erwidert die Ungarin: 
"Nein, nein, deine Mann macht sehr guten Sex!"


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 Dezember 2008)

Dieses Paar war schon 20 Jahre verheiratet.

Jedes mal wenn sie Liebe machten bestand der Ehemann darauf, dass das Licht gelöscht wurde.
Nun, nach 20 Jahren fühlte seine Frau, dass dies lächerlich sei Sie nahm sich vor, ihn aus diesem verrückten Gehaben heraus zu führen.
Eines Nachts, als sie wieder mitten in einer wilden, lauten und romantischen Session waren, drehte sie das Licht an. Sie sah hinunter... 
und sah wie ihr Mann ein batteriebetriebenes Gerät in den Händen hielt .. einen Vibrator, weich, wunderbar und größer als jeder Richtige.
Sie ging hoch wie eine Rakete. 
'Du impotenter Scheisskerl', schrie sie ihn an, 'Wie konntest Du mich die ganzen 20 Jahre belügen?
Erkläre mir das ein Mal!'

Der Mann schaut ihr in die Augen und sagt ganz ruhig:
'Ich werde Dir das Spielzeug erklären ... und du erklärst mir die Kinder.'


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 Dezember 2008)

*Das folgende Diagramm veranschaulicht den Prozess in einem Gehirn von Mann und Frau in der Antwort zu der einfachen*

*Frage des Partners: Gehen wir etwas trinken?*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2008)

*Linux ist Mist ;o)*

Der Nachteil an Linux ist, dass man sich irgendwann nicht mehr an den Installationsvorgang erinnern kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2008)

> sitzen zwei fahrgäste im zugabteil und dösen so vor sich hin. Plötzlich holpert und poltert es und dann ist es auch schon wieder vorbei. Sagt der eine zum anderen: "sag mal, kann das sein, dass der zug gerade runter von den gleisen, rauf auf die wiese, vorbei am wald und wieder rauf auf die gleise gefahren ist?" "mensch du, ich hab gerade geschlafen, aber irgendwas war eben los. Lass uns mal den schaffner fragen."
> 
> beide gehen raus und finden den kontrolleur. "du schaffner, ist der zug gerade runter von den gleisen, rauf auf die wiese, vorbei am wald und wieder rauf auf die gleise gefahren?" darauf der schaffner: "meine herren, ich kann ihnen das leider nicht so genau sagen, da ich eben auf der toilette war, aber wir können ja mal den zugführer fragen, der sitzt ja vorne und sieht alles."
> 
> ...


 
1234567890


----------



## Approx (19 Dezember 2008)

Wenn mal wieder Wind war...
 gruß appro


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2008)

Für die Vielflieger unter Euch:



> Tower: Alitalia 194 - taxi to rwy 28, hold short
> AZ194: Ahhh, yes, taxi to rwy 28
> Tower: AZ194, cleared for take-off
> AZ194: Ahhh, two minutes, need preflight (checks)
> ...


----------



## HaDi (19 Dezember 2008)

*Moderne Zeiten*



> *Message from the CEO *
> (*Christmas Event Organizer*): *Dr. J. Christus v. Bethlehem:*​Also Kinder, ich bin jetzt im Urlaub. Aller Voraussicht nach bin ich bis Weihnachten wieder da, aber die Vorbereitungen darauf sollten natürlich jetzt schon loslaufen:
> Status:
> Wie Weihnachten letztes Jahr im Internet gezeigt hat, heißt Weihnachten nicht mehr Weihnachten, sondern X-mas, also muss der Weihnachtsmann entsprechend auch ab jetzt X-man heißen!
> ...


 
Grüße von HaDi​


----------



## crash (19 Dezember 2008)

Weihnachtswahnsinn


----------



## Maxl (19 Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqExHV99iPQ
 
die spinnen die amis


----------



## Question_mark (19 Dezember 2008)

*Ohne Kommentar ...*

Hallo,

dann noch einen von mir zum Wochenende :



> Großmutter Hildegard ist in der Klapsmühle. Da sie nicht mehr so richtig laufen, sehen und hören kann, macht sie sich einen Spaß daraus, mit ihrem Rollstuhl so schnell wie möglich über die Gänge zu flitzen.
> Eines Tages ist es mal wieder soweit:
> 
> Sie rast mit Vollgas über den Gang, als plötzlich eine Tür vor ihr aufgeht und die verrückte Agnes vor ihr steht: "Haben Sie Ihren Führerschein dabei?"
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark        :s18: :s18:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2008)

.... das wäre uns allen auch passiert.... da bin ich mir ganz sicher.....



> Ein Fluggast der A600 musste dringend die Toilette benutzen, aber die Herrentoilette war besetzt. Die Stewardess erkannte seine Not und erlaubte ihm, die Damentoilette zu benutzen, warnte ihn aber eindringlich, nicht die dort angebrachten Knöpfe "WW", "WL", "PQ" und "ATE" zu betätigen.
> 
> Doch die Neugier des Herren war so groß, dass er dann doch den Knopf "WW" drückte. Ein warmer Wasserschwall umspülte sein Hinterteil. Angenehm überrascht drückte er den Knopf "WL". Gleich darauf trocknete warme Luft seinen Hintern. Toller Service, dachte er und drückte den Knopf "PQ" und eine große Puderquaste puderte ihn mit dezent duftendem Puder ein. Alle Achtung, die Mädels werden richtig verwöhnt!
> 
> Entzückt drückte er den Knopf "ATE" und wachte Stunden später im Krankenhaus auf. Erschreckt klingelte er nach der Schwester und fragte ob das Flugzeug abgestürzt sei. Die Schwester erklärte ihm, er habe die Warnung der Stewardess nicht befolgt und den Knopf "ATE = Automatischer Tampon Entferner" gedrückt. Sie wünschte ihm baldige Genesung und sein Penis läge unter dem Kopfkissen.


----------



## blasterbock (22 Dezember 2008)

Zu den weihnachtlichen Beleuchtungsfreaks habe ich noch was gefunden

http://www.orschlurch.de/video/noch-eine-verrueckte-weihnachtsbeleuchtung.html

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmAPW39uE&feature=related


----------



## crash (25 Dezember 2008)

2 Kannibalen verspeisen einen Clown.
Da sagt der Eine zum Anderen: "Der schmeckt aber komisch."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Dezember 2008)

Zwei Kanibalen verspeisen eine Lehrerin
sagt der eine zum anderen: "Die schmeckt aber streng."

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Junior (26 Dezember 2008)

MfG Günter.


----------



## gingele (27 Dezember 2008)

Zotos ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, aber ich hätte damit gerechnet das du modernre PC´s benutzt ROFLMAO.


----------



## Junior (27 Dezember 2008)

Luat eienr Stduie der Cambrdige Uinevrstiät speilt es kenie Rlloe in welcehr Reiehnfogle die Buhcstbaen in eniem Wrot vorkmomen, die eingzie whictige Sahce ist, dsas der ertse und der lettze Buhcstbae stmimt. Der Rset knan ein vlilöges Duchrienanedr sein und knan trtozedm prboelmols gelseen wreden, weil das menchsilche Ague nicht jeedn Buhcstbaen liset. 

Ertsuanlcih, nihct?


----------



## crash (27 Dezember 2008)

Junior schrieb:


> Luat eienr Stduie der Cambrdige Uinevrstiät speilt es kenie Rlloe in welcehr Reiehnfogle die Buhcstbaen in eniem Wrot vorkmomen, die eingzie whictige Sahce ist, dsas der ertse und der lettze Buhcstbae stmimt. Der Rset knan ein vlilöges Duchrienanedr sein und knan trtozedm prboelmols gelseen wreden, weil das menchsilche Ague nicht jeedn Buhcstbaen liset.
> 
> Ertsuanlcih, nihct?



Der Maxi hat also seinen Titel von der Cambridge Universität.
Das sieht aus als hätte der Maxi das geschrieben.
*ROFL*


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2008)

Schade .. zu spät ich hab noch nach einem passenden Beispiel gesucht.
Mir ist aber der gleiche Gedanke gekommen..


----------



## Junior (27 Dezember 2008)

Zwei Dreiecke, beide aus den gleichen vier Teilen zusammengesetzt und doch fehlt bei dem unteren ein Stück.
Ich habe die Lösung noch nicht.
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## soehne (27 Dezember 2008)

Junior schrieb:


> Zwei Dreiecke, beide aus den gleichen vier Teilen zusammengesetzt und doch fehlt bei dem unteren ein Stück.
> Ich habe die Lösung noch nicht.
> Wer kann helfen?


 

Hallo

ich vermute es liegt daran, das die beiden Dreiecke nicht die gleiche Steigung haben, und das sich dadurch wenn sie anders angeordnet werden das nicht mehr richtig aufeinander passt.
Denn das grüne Dreieck ist etwas zu lang im vergleich zum blauen. Und sich dadurch die Lücke bildet.


----------



## gingele (27 Dezember 2008)

Ja die Steigung der Dreiecke sind verschieden (blau m=2/5, grün m=3/8, somit muß der schwarze und der rote Block beim 2 Bild auf eine höhe von y=2 Kästchen vorher waren es 3. Und die länge der x-Achse kann nicht aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2008)

Ist eine optische Täuschung. Es sieht aus als wären es zwei gleich Dreiecke. Wenn man aber einer Gerade an die Hypertenuse ?? anlegt sieht man den Unterschied.
Wenn man z.B. beim unteren Bild die rechte obere Ecke betrachtet und mit dem oberen Bild vergleicht sieht man einen anderen Schnittpunkt mit dem Hintergrundraster. Das menschliche Auge macht aber ein gleiches Dreieck daraus. 
Mathematisch wie Gingele beschrieben hat.


----------



## Junior (27 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
inzwischen habe ich auch die Lösung.

Wenn das gesamte Dreieck 15 mal 5 Kästchen wäre würde ein Umbau der 
Einzelfelder ohne Rest möglich sein.

Bei 13 mal 5 Feldern verlaufen die Schnittkanten der einzelnen Dreiecke nicht exakt durch die Ecken der Kästchen.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## crash (27 Dezember 2008)

*Die drei wichtigsten Abschnitte im Leben eines Mannes:*

1. "Ich will sie."
2. "Ich habe sie."
3. "Ich habe sie satt!"


----------



## crash (28 Dezember 2008)

ALS MANN EINE FRAU GLÜCKLICH ZU MACHEN IST EINFACH:
Mann muss nur ein ..

1. Freund
2. Partner
3. Liebhaber
4. Bruder
5. Vater
6. Lehrer
7. Erzieher
8. Koch
9. Mechaniker
10. Monteur
11. Innen-Architekt
12. Stylist
13. Elektriker
14. Sexologe
15. Gynäkologe
16. Psychologe
17. Psychiater
18. Therapeut sein
und
19. zuvorkommend
20. sympathisch
21. durchtrainiert
22. liebevoll
23. aufmerksam
24. gentlemanlike
25. intelligent
26. einfallsreich
27. kreativ
28. einfühlsam
29. stark
30. verständnisvoll
31. tolerant
32. bescheiden
33. ehrgeizig
34. fähig
35. mutig
36. entschieden
37. vertrauensvoll
38. respektvoll
39. hingebungsvoll
40. humorvoll
41. leidenschaftlich und vor allem
42. zahlungsfähig sein.


WIE EINE FRAU EINEN MANN GLÜCKLICH MACHT:


- Komm nackt.
- Bring Bier mit


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2008)

Finanzkrise ????



> Ein Mann will in einer Bank in Zürich Geld anlegen. "Wie viel wollen sie denn einzahlen?", fragt der Kassier. Flüstert der Mann: "Drei Millionen." "Sie können ruhig lauter sprechen", sagt der Bankangestellte, "In der Schweiz ist Armut keine Schande."


----------



## ASEGS (29 Dezember 2008)

*... wie bekloppt kann ein Mensch nur sein*

 stromschlag ahoi


----------



## ASEGS (29 Dezember 2008)

*so kann man es auch machen...*

gefunden im internet! 

oh je oh je


----------



## ASEGS (29 Dezember 2008)

handy software *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Dezember 2008)

crash schrieb:


> 1. "Ich will sie."
> 2. "Ich habe sie."
> 3. "Ich habe sie satt!"



Das erinnert mich doch daran:

Vor der Hochzeit er zu ihr: 
»Liebling, darf ich Dich über die Pfütze tragen?« 

Kurz nach der Hochzeit: 
»Liebling, pass auf, ein Pfütze« 

5 Jahre nach der Hochzeit:  
»Frau, trete nicht in die Pfütze!« 

10 Jahre nach der Hochzeit: 
»Natürlich Alte, Du mußt durch jede Pfütze latschen!«


----------



## dalbi (29 Dezember 2008)

War heute meinen Personalausweis abholen. Danach musste ich gleich mal Googeln bin da auf folgendes gestoßen.

Warum benutzen Beamte keine Taschentücher? Weil Tempo draufsteht

Gruss Daniel


----------



## HaDi (29 Dezember 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Beamte auf dem Flur. Sagt der eine: "Na, kannste auch nicht schlafen..."

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Question_mark (29 Dezember 2008)

*Was ist wenn ....*

Hallo,

Was ist wenn ....

Du auf einem Pferd reitest
Die Welt sich um Dich dreht
Vor Dir ein Hubschrauber landet
Und hinter Dir ein Feuerwehrauto mit Blaulicht versucht, Dich zu überholen
Neben Dir ein Polizeiauto fährt
Du schaffst es nicht, den Esel vor Dir zu überholen

???
























Dann solltest Du nicht mehr soviel Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt saufen und endlich vom Kinderkarussel absteigen, bevor Du Dich endgültig zum Affen machst *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## gingele (30 Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar etwas fies aber was solls:

Was würde passieren wenn sich die Erde 30 mal schneller drehen würde???










































Wir würden jeden Tag Lohn bekommen und alle Frauen würden verbluten!


----------



## Question_mark (1 Januar 2009)

*Coyote love*

Hallo,




> Sagt sie zu ihm während dem One-Night-Stand:
> Hast Du ein Noppenkondom an, weil ich Dich so spüre?
> Sagt er: Nein ich habe ne Gänsehaut, weil Du so hässlich bist



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (1 Januar 2009)

*Gurkenfabrik*

Hallo,



> Ein Schwuler, der in einer Gurkenfabrik arbeitet, klagt bei seinem Psychiater: Seit Wochen bin ich von dem Gedanken besessen, mein Geschlechtsteil in den Gurkenschneider zu stecken. Ich träumte davon, dann konnte ich nicht mehr schlafen. In der Gurkenfabrik konnte ich mich auf nichts mehr konzentrieren. Ich dachte immer nur an das eine.....
> Gestern habe ich es getan!!! Mein Gott, stöhnt der Psychiater. Und was geschah?
> Mir wurde sofort gekündigt.
> Und der Gurkenschneider, ist der kaputt?
> Nein, der ist auch gleich entlassen worden.



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## arcis (2 Januar 2009)

*+*



> Wir würden jeden Tag Lohn bekommen und alle Frauen würden verbluten!


----------



## himbeergeist (11 Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd8-eR50AU8&feature=related



Frank


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2009)

Sync fürs Handy, also so ein kleines Tool von Samsung sagt gerade:

Microsoft Office und Microsoft Outlook konnten nicht gefunden werden. Bitte Installieren Sie diese Programme erneut.

Möcht mal wissen ob das wirklich jemand machen würde *fg*


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2009)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd8-eR50AU8&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


 
Hey wir haben jetzt den gleichen Bart :O) vom Aussehen her


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hey wir haben jetzt den gleichen Bart :O) *vom Aussehen her*



Was denn sonst maxi, Bartsharing???


----------



## Question_mark (17 Januar 2009)

*...*

Hallo,

ich lach mich gerade weg, da hat der Paul Panzer ein echt rheinisches Urgestein angerufen :

http://www.emaex-tv.de/video/325/dachziegel-pakistan---paul-panzer

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## TommyG (18 Januar 2009)

Macht aktuell bei uns die Runde:

In einem kleineren Dorf kommt der Bankräuber in die Spasskasse. Beim Ziehen der Pistole verrutscht ihm die Maske, er richtet sie und fragt der ersten Angestellten:

Hast Du mich erkannt?

Der sagt, Ja klar,...  

ein Schuß bricht, der Angestellte bricht zusammen. Der Räuber fragt den 2. Angestellten: 

'Hast Du mich auch erkannt?' 

'Ja,'   und auch der ist tot. 

Der dritte in der Bank wird auch gefragt und sagt: 

Nein, ich nicht, aber meine Frau, gaaaanz deutlich....



Greetz, Tom, habt eure Mädels wieder lieb...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Januar 2009)

*Immer die Probleme mit ebay*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yw_pdqjHFU&feature=related


----------



## ralfi (21 Januar 2009)

*Die wahre Beschaffenheit des Stroms

*Strom ist sehr dünn, deshalb braucht man für Strom keinen Schlauch. Er geht durch einfachen Draht, so dünn ist er.

Mit Holz kann man keinen Strom übertragen. Wahrscheinlich saugt Holz ihn auf. Mit Kunststoff ist es genau so.

Wenn der Strom nicht gebraucht wird, ist er nicht dünn. Im Gegenteil, er ist dickflüssig, damit er nicht aus der Steckdose läuft. Sonst müsste ja immer ein Stopfen auf der Steckdose sein.

Woher Strom weiß, wann der gebraucht wird und dünn werden muss, ist noch unklar. Wahrscheinlich sieht er, wenn jemand mit einem Elektrogerät ins Zimmer kommt.

Strom ist nicht nur sehr dünn, sondern auch unsichtbar. Daher sieht man auch nicht, ob in einem Draht Strom drin ist oder nicht. Wenn Strom im Draht ist tut es weh, wenn man diesen anfasst. Das nannte man dann Stromschlag. Manchmal merkt man auch nichts. Entweder weil kein Strom drin ist, oder weil man plötzlich tot ist. Das nennt man auch Exitus.

Strom ist vielseitig, man kann damit auch kochen, bohren, heizen und vieles mehr. Wenn man einen Draht mit Strom an einen anderen Draht mit Strom hält, dann funkt und knallt es. Das nennt man Kurzschluss. Aber dafür gibt es Sicherungen, die kann man wieder eindrehen.

Außer Strom im Kabel gibt es auch Strom zum Mitnehmen. Der ist in kleine Schachteln gepackt. Der Fachmann nennt so etwas Batterie. Der Strom in der Schachtel kann natürlich nicht sehen, ob er gebraucht wird oder nicht. Deshalb läuft er manchmal ohne Grund aus und frisst alles kaputt.


----------



## ralfi (21 Januar 2009)

und noch einer.....

Wenn im Flugzeug der Sitznachbar nervt.....


1. Öffne seelenruhig und mit bedachten Bewegungen deine Laptoptasche

2. Hole dein Laptop hervor

3. Schalte es ein

4. Halte das Laptop so, dass der nervige Sitznachbar den Bildschirm sehen kann

5. Schließe deine Augen und blicke ergeben zum Himmel

6. Klicke auf diesen Link: http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2009)

ralfi schrieb:


> *Die wahre Beschaffenheit des Stroms*
> 
> Strom ist sehr dünn, deshalb braucht man für Strom keinen Schlauch. Er geht durch einfachen Draht, so dünn ist er.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber den gabs hier schon zur Genüge!


----------



## sue port (21 Januar 2009)

hatten wir glaub ich schon
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24531&page=4
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=177068&postcount=35

spät aber gut:

http://rockundrollinger.de/wp-content/uploads/laescht_christmaes_klingelton_r_r.mp3
*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo Maike,
das mit den Türkenwitzen finde ich aber etwas niveaulos, muss das sein...


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Maike,
> das mit den Türkenwitzen finde ich aber etwas niveaulos, muss das sein...


 
sehe ich auch so...

1. sind die uralt
2. sind sie scheisse
3. ob das jetzt rsisstisch ist oder nicht - sowas ist nicht witzig, es ist arm das leute darüber lachen können... 

deshlab: weg damit


----------



## Approx (21 Januar 2009)

*Hauptsache das Wetter war gut...*

Heiraten kann sooooo schöööön sein!
(Wenn das Wetter mitspielt)

GREEZ Approx


----------



## jabba (21 Januar 2009)

Naja , da weiss man auch warum der zwei Orden bekommen hat.


----------



## Markus (21 Januar 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Heiraten kann sooooo schöööön sein!
> (Wenn das Wetter mitspielt)
> 
> GREEZ Approx


 
zu dem bild habe ich folgende mail bekommen:



> Werte Freunde ,> >  Tapferkeit (lat. fortitudo) ist die menschliche Fähigkeit, als>  Individuum oder als Gruppe Gleichgesinnter einer schwierigen > Situation>  furchtlos entgegenzutreten, meist mit der Überzeugung., für etwas>  Übergeordnetes zu kämpfen.>  Tapferkeit zeigt sich in dem Willen:, ohne Garantie auf die eigene>  Unversehrtheit einen physischen oder mentalen Konflikt durchzustehen > ->  im allgemeinen mit der Motivation, den Sieg davonzutragen, zumindest>  aber mit der Hoffnung auf einen glücklichen Ausgang, und sei es auch>  nur der Ruhm.> >  Wenn also dem Soldat (im Anhang) nicht Tapferkeit zugeschrieben > werden>  kann, weiß ich auch nicht weiter. >  Wünschen wir ihm zumindest einen glücklichen Ausgang . . . . .


 

wenn ich an seiner stelle wäre würde ich mich für jede scheis mission freiwillig melden, hauptsache - weit weg, lange und gefährlich...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Zu diesem Bild passt auch die Signatur von Markus super:


> Es ist weit besser, große Dinge zu wagen, ruhmreiche Triumphe zu erringen, auch wenn es manchmal bedeutet, Niederlagen einzustecken...


----------



## Markus (22 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Zu diesem Bild passt auch die Signatur von Markus super:


 
boahh! du sack!


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Passt aber wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## PhilippL (22 Januar 2009)

... und noch was zum Thema Fun zum Feierabend...

sind eigentlich Schwaben hier???

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2009)

PhilippL schrieb:


> sind eigentlich Schwaben hier???


net nur oiner sondrn viele


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> net nur oiner sondrn viele


 
viele ist relativ!


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> net nur oiner sondrn viele


 
beängstigend viele und dann drohte mir sps-killer gestern noch an, dass ich auch einer werden würde - NIEMALS sag ich da - NIEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## SPSKILLER (22 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> beängstigend viele und dann drohte mir sps-killer gestern noch an, dass ich auch einer werden würde - NIEMALS sag ich da - NIEEEEEEE!!!


 
komm komm, du bist dir der Ehre nur noch nicht bewusst...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> NIEMALS sag ich da - NIEEEEEEE!!!


 
*ACK*

Lass dich doch von denen nicht beängstigen!


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> komm komm, du bist dir der Ehre nur noch nicht bewusst...


 
Ehre ist wenn man davon verschont bleibt! 

Grüße aus der schönen Seite von Baden-Württemberg!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2009)

Für älle Intressierte a baar videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W02NbVoPqJQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj5_pSwJ0Ao&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP4UgnQ2F8k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ12cte4Gw8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOXvvnMetII

So, jetzt send die andre dran.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2009)

...muß ich das eigendlich melden, wenn hier nur noch in einer Fremdsprache gepostet wird....

...hört bitte auf ich versteh nichts mehr, ich komme aus Ostwestfalen und verstehe das Plattdeutsch der Bauern hier kaum....


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...muß ich das eigendlich melden, wenn hier nur noch in einer Fremdsprache gepostet wird....
> 
> ...hört bitte auf ich versteh nichts mehr, ich komme aus Ostwestfalen und verstehe das Plattdeutsch der Bauern hier kaum....


 
Wie kasch dus woge isern scheene Dialekt so in Treck zumziehä! Des isch doch ä absolutä Frechheit! *ROFL*

PS:
Für alle, die damit Probleme haben:

Wie kannst du es wagen unseren schönen Dialekt so in den Dreck zu ziehen. Das ist eine absolute Frechheit!

PPS:
Wie ihr sehen könnt ist die erste Fassung kürzer und somit einfacher zu schreiben. Allein schon deshalb sollte eigentlich nur Dialekt geschrieben werden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...muß ich das eigendlich melden, wenn hier nur noch in einer Fremdsprache gepostet wird....
> 
> ...hört bitte auf ich versteh nichts mehr, ich komme aus Ostwestfalen und verstehe das Plattdeutsch der Bauern hier kaum....



Wenn Du das nächste mal wieder in unserer Gegend bist, dann machen wir einen Crashkurs "Schwäbisch für Nichtschwaben". Ansonsten gibt es ja noch
http://www.amazon.de/Langenscheidt-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232633462&sr=8-1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2009)

...ich mein ja auch nicht den Dialekt von euch, sonder der Bauern hier bei uns in Ostwestfalen...


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich mein ja auch nicht den Dialekt von euch, sonder der Bauern hier bei uns in Ostwestfalen...


 
Dazu gibts nur eines zu sagen:



> Verbrechen am Hörer!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn Du das nächste mal wieder in unserer Gegend bist, dann machen wir einen Crashkurs "Schwäbisch für Nichtschwaben". Ansonsten gibt es ja noch
> http://www.amazon.de/Langenscheidt-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232633462&sr=8-1


 
...ich war ja letztes Jahr 5 Wochen auf Montage in deiner schönen Stadt und es hat mir gut gefallen, aber die Sprache....


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich war ja letztes Jahr 5 Wochen auf Montage in deiner schönen Stadt und es hat mir gut gefallen, aber die Sprache....


 
Nächstes Mal einfach nur noch mit dem vorgeschlagenen "Fremdwörterbuch"!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> beängstigend viele und dann drohte mir sps-killer gestern noch an, dass ich auch einer werden würde - NIEMALS sag ich da - NIEEEEEEE!!!



Pffff. Soweit kommt es noch. Schwabe wird man nur durch Geburt.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Schwabe wird man nur durch Geburt.


 
Glücklicherweise!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich war ja letztes Jahr 5 Wochen auf Montage in deiner schönen Stadt und es hat mir gut gefallen, aber die Sprache....



Dann empfehle ich zum Eingewöhnen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyJtf-oIB-M&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfhaBKHWRyY


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Grüße aus der schönen Seite von Baden-Württemberg!



... ja, es gibt badische ... und symbadische


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... ja, es gibt badische ... und symbadische


 
Es gibt aber auch sympathische Badische! Und dazu gehör ich!


----------



## sue port (22 Januar 2009)

und gscheit wird er mit 40 
*ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2009)

bisschen stört die Goldmarie in der will'emstroooß ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich mein ja auch nicht den Dialekt von euch, sonder der Bauern hier bei uns in Ostwestfalen...


 

Hilft das ?????

und zu den Schwaben sag ich nur.... LERNT DEUTSCH !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> und gscheit wird er mit 40
> *ROFL*


 
Na dann hab ich ja noch ein bisschen Zeit! *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Pffff. Soweit kommt es noch. Schwabe wird man nur durch Geburt.


 
schwein gehabt!


----------



## sue port (22 Januar 2009)

aber kein dialekt ist so schlimm wie das "krasse" deppen deutsch,
daß jegliche form v niveau verloren hat!!!


----------



## ralfi (22 Januar 2009)

Wie heisst ein schwäbisches nach Hilfe rufendes Schwein???

Notrufsäule....


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> aber kein dialekt ist so schlimm wie das "krasse" deppen deutsch,
> daß jegliche form v niveau verloren hat!!!


 
*ACK*
Willst mit Stil die Straße rocken, nimm die Hose aus den Socken!


----------



## sue port (22 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so...
> 
> 1. sind die uralt
> 2. sind sie scheisse
> ...


genauso verhält s sich mit schwaben witzen *ROFL*
har,har,har,...


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> *ACK*
> Willst mit Stil die Straße rocken, nimm die Hose aus den Socken!


 
aber auch die socke aus der hose


----------



## vollmi (22 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> *ACK*
> Willst mit *Stil *die Straße rocken, nimm die Hose aus den Socken!



Des schreibt sich *Stihl*.
Und dann rockt das Viertel


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hilft das ?????
> 
> und zu den Schwaben sag ich nur.... LERNT DEUTSCH !!!!!!!!


komm ruhig ins Ländle - wir operieren Dir dann den Bielefeldchip wieder raus


----------



## maxi (22 Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch schon bemerkt das in Schwaben an jeder LS gespart wird.
Aber Arbeitszeit ist voll egal :O)

Lieber Stunden mehr programmierarbeit und IBN als ein paar Lichtschranken mehr einbauen.


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Des schreibt sich *Stihl*.
> Und dann rockt das Viertel



Und das ganze dann am Besten Samstag morgens um halb acht mit nem Laubbläser von Stihl. Da rocken alle Nachbarn! 



maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon bemerkt das in Schwaben an jeder LS gespart wird.



In Schwaben wird grundsätzlich an allem gespart!


----------



## PhilippL (22 Januar 2009)

So und jetzt bitte nicht immer auf uns Schwaben rumhacken  (Ja auch ich habe mich geoutet und komm ganz aus der Nähe von Rainer)
Wir sparen nicht an allem aber an den richtigen Stellen... wo die sind darf jeder für sich selber entscheiden 

und falls es noch jemanden interessiert...

http://rockundrollinger.de/?page_id=8
(Dort im Flashmusicplayer mal auf Schwabenhymne klicken und zuhören)
Wers versteht und nicht aus Schwaben kommt bekommt ne gebrauchte Waschmaschine *ROFL*

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Januar 2009)

Fragt ein Junge aus dem Lipperland einen Schwaben: "Wie sagt ihr zu einem Laternenpfahl?"

Sagt der Schwabe: "Laternepfahl. Und du?"

Der Junge: "Ich sage nichts. Ich gehe einfach dran vorbei."


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Januar 2009)

sacht ein Kollege: wann gibt es die Abwrackprämie für PC?
sag ich: lass uns eine Abwrackprämie für Flexible sammeln ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Januar 2009)

Wir feierten fünfzig jahre badenwurtemberg

im radio wurden leute zum thema zwangsehe baden würtemberg befragt

Bester Beitrag eines Badeners

Tut sich auf ein Gullideckel schaut heraus ein schwabenseggel *ROFL*

gruss
audsuperuser


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2009)

….Ihr in Baden <-> Württemberg mit eurer ewigen Rivalität. Bei uns vertragen sich die  Westfalen, Lipper und  Rheinländern. Ich würde sagen das ist eine Harmonie…Nord, Süd und Ostdeutsche mögen wir auch…


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ….Ihr in Baden <-> Württemberg mit eurer ewigen Rivalität. Bei uns vertragen sich die Westfalen, Lipper und Rheinländern. Ich würde sagen das ist eine Harmonie…Nord, Süd und Ostdeutsche mögen wir auch…


 

Genau.... und dazu sprechen wir noch ein fast perfektes Hochdeutsch... das heisst man versteht uns auch überall.......

... und das jetzt kein Witz


----------



## sue port (23 Januar 2009)

und mag das euere deutsch das schönste sein, die frauen versteht auch IHR nicht *ROFL*


----------



## sue port (23 Januar 2009)

*coming home from everywhere..*

für alle orientierungslosen:
http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/0702/navi/index.htm:TOOL:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> und mag das euere deutsch das schönste sein, die frauen versteht auch IHR nicht *ROFL*


Moment, er sprach von verständlich nicht von schön!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> für alle orientierungslosen:
> http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/0702/navi/index.htm:TOOL:



Link nicht ganz korrekt, der stimmt:

http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/0702/navi/index.htm

Ist aber ein tolles :TOOL:


----------



## argv_user (23 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Link nicht ganz korrekt, der stimmt:
> 
> http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/0702/navi/index.htm
> 
> Ist aber ein tolles :TOOL:



Ja, besonders die Freisprechfunktion ist interessant.
Allerdings fehlt der Hinweis auf die umweltfreundliche
Stromsparfunktion tagsüber, heutzutage unverzichtbar...


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2009)

aber die aerodynamik is fürn arsch, was die stromsparfunktion mit erhöhten kraftstoffverbrauch zu nichte macht


----------



## sue port (23 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber die aerodynamik is fürn arsch, was die stromsparfunktion mit erhöhten kraftstoffverbrauch zu nichte macht



das ist sooo nicht richtig, kannst es ja auch im auto benutzen oder zufuß, kommt bestimmt klasse mit dem ding in der hand  durch die stadt zu tigern
*ROFL*


----------



## PhilippL (23 Januar 2009)

Dann meld ich mich doch auch nochmals zu Wort um die Diskussion mal wieder von uns armen Schwaben abzuwenden 


Witz der Woche:
Ein Geistlicher und ein australischer Schafhirte treten bei einem Quiz
gegeneinander an. Nach Ablauf der regulären Fragerunde steht es
unentschieden, und der Moderator der Sendung stellt die Stichfrage, die
da lautet: Schaffen Sie es,
innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen Vers auf das Wort "Timbuktu" zu reimen?
Die beiden Kandidaten ziehen sich zurück. Nach 5 Minuten tritt der
Geistliche vor das Publikum und stellt sein Werk vor: "I was a father
all my life, I had no children, had no wife, I read the bible through
and through on my way to Timbuktu..." Das Publikum ist begeistert und
wähnt den Kirchenmann bereits als den sicheren Sieger. Doch da tritt der
australische Schafhirte vor und dichtet: "When Tim and I to Brisbane
went, we met three ladies cheap to rent. They were three and we were
two, so I booked one and Tim booked two..."


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Januar 2009)

Jumper schrieb:


> Mal was auf Englisch:
> 
> _Die weltbesten Dichter, Sänger und Poeten wurden eine Woche lang von einer internationalen Jury bewertet, um einen Sieger zu ermitteln. _
> _Im Finale stehen schließlich ein Pfarrer und ein australischer Schafhirte. _
> ...





plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ein Geistlicher und ein australischer Schafhirte treten bei einem Quiz gegeneinander an. Nach Ablauf der regulären Fragerunde steht es unentschieden, und der Moderator der Sendung stellt die Stichfrage, die da lautet: "Schaffen Sie es, innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen Vers auf das Wort "Timbuktu" zu reimen?"
> Die beiden Kandidaten ziehen sich zurück. Nach 5 Minuten tritt der Geistliche vor das Publikum und stellt sein Werk vor: "I was a father all my life, I had no children, had no wife, I read the bible through and through on my way to Timbuktu..."
> Das Publikum ist begeistert und wähnt den Kirchenmann bereits als den sicheren Sieger. Doch da tritt der australische Schafhirte vor und dichtet: "When Tim and I to Brisbane went, we met three ladies cheap to rent. They were three and we were two, so I booked one and Tim booked two..."


oh gähn, war der alt ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> oh gähn, war der alt ...



tsja

die schwabenseggel sparen so gar bei den witzen und benutzen sie mehrfach 

gruss
audsuperuser


----------



## sue port (23 Januar 2009)

des hoist net seggel, sondern *seckel*!!!



http://oewb.retti.info/oewb-public/show.cgi?lexnr=GCZPiswxYxHil8EDv3xs8JMzVdAg1dQWjdn\F8xNCnnp8GKnDAjpPw==&pgm_stat=show


*ROFL*


----------



## PhilippL (23 Januar 2009)

Also los jetzt mal ehrlich... wer von euch hat alle 135 Seiten dieses Threats gelesen?
Da kann sowas schonmal vorkommen und ich gelobe Besserung*vde*

*ROFL*


----------



## sue port (23 Januar 2009)

gelesen net, ich kann nur bilter un fülmä
*ROFL*

thx 2 youtube & co

:TOOL:


----------



## Approx (23 Januar 2009)

Kurz und knapp:

"Papi, was ist eigentlich eine Transe?"
"Keine Ahnung! Frag Mami, der weiß das!"


----------



## Cerberus (24 Januar 2009)

PhilippL schrieb:


> Also los jetzt mal ehrlich... wer von euch hat alle 135 Seiten dieses Threats gelesen?



Ich!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 Januar 2009)

Ich auch... allerdings sind es bei mir nur 34 Seiten *ROFL*

Leider kann ich mir nicht alle merken.

Mein Lieblingswitzeschreiber ist zur Zeit QM... Da gröhlt bei uns immer die ganze Firma

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Januar 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingswitzeschreiber ist zur Zeit QM... Da gröhlt bei uns immer die ganze Firma


Kannst du dir vorstellen, wie das aussieht wenn er diese auf dem Forumstreffen live von sich gibt?


----------



## Gerhard K (24 Januar 2009)

Aktuell!!


Bankenkrise kein Problem!

In Anbetracht der kritischen Wirtschaftslage in Europa, hier unsere
Ratschläge für das Jahr 2009:

Wichtig: Tätowieren Sie sich einen Euro auf Ihren Penis, denn nur
so.......

1) ...genießen Sie das auf und ab Ihres Geldes
2) ...sehen Sie, wie Ihr Geld wächst
3) ...freut es Sie jedesmal, wenn Ihre Frau zum Geld greift
4) ...entscheiden Sie selbst, wer Ihr Geld in die Hand nimmt
5) ...entscheiden Sie selbst, WOHIN Ihr Geld gesteckt wird

Wir hoffen, Ihnen hiermit eine Hilfe gewesen zu sein und erlauben uns,
Ihnen regelmäßig weitere Ratschläge zu senden.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Ihre Wirtschaftsexperten


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2009)

*Aus dem Paradies*

Hallo,



> Eva im Paradies ...
> 
> Eva läuft durch`s Paradies und ist total rattig. Sie geht zum Affen hin und sagt:
> "Hallo Affe, wenn Du es mir nicht richtig besorgst hau ich dir den Arsch rot!"
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Vielleicht ist diese Geschichte auch nur falsch überliefert und Adam war an allem schuld


----------



## kermit (24 Januar 2009)

ja, die besten sind von QM *ROFL*


----------



## jabba (25 Januar 2009)

Eine gute Beschreibung unseres Bundespräsidenten,
ich finde gut umgesetzt .


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Januar 2009)

http://iq.lycos.de/qa/show/985815/was-bedeutet-der-adler-ist-im-horst/

Die Frage, OK *ROFL*

aber die Antworten


----------



## crash (27 Januar 2009)

*Was ist Kälte?*

+10°C
Die Bewohner von Mietwohnungen in Helsinki drehen die Heizung ab. Die Lappen (Bewohner Lapplands) pflanzen Blumen. 

+5°C
Die Lappen nehmen ein Sonnenbad, falls die Sonne noch über den Horizont steigt. 

+2°C
Italienische Autos springen nicht mehr an. 

0°C
Destilliertes Wasser gefriert. 

-1°C
Der Atem wird sichtbar. Zeit, einen Mittelmeerurlaub zu planen. Die Lappen essen Eis und trinken kaltes Bier. 

-4°C
Die Katze will mit ins Bett. 

-10°C
Zeit, einen Afrikaurlaub zu planen. Die Lappen gehen zum Schwimmen. 

-12°C
Zu kalt zum Schneien. 

-15°C
Amerikanische Autos springen nicht mehr an. 

-18°C
Die Helsinkier Hausbesitzer drehen die Heizung auf. 

-20°C
Der Atem wird hörbar. 

-22°C
Französische Autos springen nicht mehr an. Zu kalt zum Schlittschuhlaufen. 

-23°C
Politiker beginnen, die Obdachlosen zu bemitleiden. 

-24°C
Deutsche Autos springen nicht mehr an. 

-26°C
Aus dem Atem kann Baumaterial für Iglus geschnitten werden. 

-29°C
Die Katze will unter den Schlafanzug. 

-30°C
Kein richtiges Auto springt mehr an. Der Lappe flucht, tritt gegen den Reifen und startet seinen Lada. 

-31°C
Zu kalt zum Küssen, die Lippen frieren zusammen. Lapplands Fußballmannschaft beginnt mit dem Training für den Frühling. 

-35°C
Zeit, ein zweiwöchiges heißes Bad zu planen. Die Lappen schaufeln den Schnee vom Dach. 

-39°C
Quecksilber gefriert. Zu kalt zum Denken. Die Lappen schließen den obersten Hemdknopf. 

-40°C
Das Auto will mit ins Bett. Die Lappen ziehen einen Pullover an. 

-44°C
Mein finnischer Kollege überlegt, evtl. das Bürofenster zu schließen. 

-45°C
Die Lappen schließen das Klofenster. 

-50°C
Die Seelöwen verlassen Grönland. Die Lappen tauschen die Fingerhandschuhe gegen Fäustlinge. 

-70°C
Die Eisbären verlassen den Nordpol. An der Universität Rovaniemi (Lappland) wird ein Langlaufausflug organisiert. 

-75°C
Der Weihnachtsmann verlässt den Polarkreis. Die Lappen klappen die Ohrenklappen der Mütze runter. 

-120°C
Alkohol gefriert. Folge davon: Der Lappe ist sauer. 

-268°C
Helium wird flüssig. 

-270°C
Die Hölle friert. 

-273,15°C
Absoluter Nullpunkt. Keine Bewegung der Elementarteilchen. Die Lappen geben zu: ‘Ja, es ist etwas kühl, gib’ mir noch einen Schnaps zum Lutschen! 

Und jetzt kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen Lappen und Waschlappen. Also stellt euch nicht so an!


----------



## Question_mark (27 Januar 2009)

*Gggrrrr*

Hallo,



> "Ah! Ich sehe sie sind wieder wach", sagt der Arzt, der neben seinem Bett steht.
> 
> "Sie hatten einen schweren Auffahrunfall, aber machen Sie sich keine Sorgen. Sie haben sich zwar einige Knochen gebrochen, aber sie werden sich wieder vollständig erholen." - "Allerdings...", der Arzt guckt den Mann mitleidig an, "haben sie bei dem Unfall ihren Penis verloren. Wir konnten ihn in den Trümmern leider nicht finden. Aber auch hier haben wir eine gute Nachricht: Wir haben eine ganz neue Methode der Penis-Rekonstruktion entwickelt, die sie allerdings selbst bezahlen müssen. Und hier ist noch eine gute Nachricht: Sie bekommen 18.000 Euro von ihrer Unfallversicherung und die Operation kostet 1.000 Euro pro Zentimeter.
> Ich würde Ihnen hier aber sehr empfehlen vor einer Entscheidung mit Ihrer Ehefrau zu sprechen."
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2009)

crash schrieb:


> +10°C
> Die Bewohner von Mietwohnungen in Helsinki drehen die Heizung ab. Die Lappen (Bewohner Lapplands) pflanzen Blumen.
> 
> .....
> ...



Guckst Du *hier*.


----------



## crash (28 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Guckst Du *hier*.


Danke dass du für mich die vorherigen 1355 Posts durchsucht hast.
Dein Post ist allerdings schon 9 Monate her, da kann man das schon mal wieder auffrischen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2009)

gab es den auch schon ????



> Ein Priester und eine Nonne spielen Tischtennis. Der Priester ist etwas aus der Übung, und schon bald erwischt er den Ball nicht und schimpft: "Scheiße, daneben!" Die Nonne ermahnt den Popen, weil der liebe Gott das Schimpfen ja so gar nicht mag.
> 
> Nach einer Weile jedoch entfährt es dem Popen nach einem mißlungenen Schmetterball wiederum "Scheiße, daneben!" Nun wird die Nonne aber sehr streng und verbittet sich diese gottlose Schimpferei.
> 
> ...


----------



## sue port (28 Januar 2009)

die zukunft wie si nicht schöner sein könnte,... oder?
http://www.safetysecond.machiavelli4u.de/horror.php
*ROFL*


----------



## da_kine (28 Januar 2009)

Dreizehn...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtzYJ26Q-_g

MFG
Markus


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2009)

> nachdem der frauenarzt die junge dame gründlich untersucht hat, sagt er: "nun, gnädige frau, wenn sie heute abend ihren mann sehen ..." "ich bin nicht verheiratet, herr doktor!"
> 
> "nun also, wenn sie dann eben ihren verlobten sehen ..." "ich bin auch nicht verlobt."
> 
> ...




1234567890


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2009)

"Du, wenn ich mit Deiner Frau etwas habe, sind wir dann verwandt?"
"Nein. Aber Quitt."


----------



## TommyG (31 Januar 2009)

*neulich beim TÜV*

Ich verstehe diese weiblichen Wesen mit ihren zarten Ausbuchtungen an gewissen Stellen ihrer liebreizenden Körper einfach nicht, auch wenn sie meine Hirnanhangdrüse zu Produktions-Sonderschichten anregen.

Ich sehe, wie eine dieser Frauen zu mir kommt und fragt: "_Duhu, mein Auto muß zum TÜV, wie geht'n das?_" 
Diese liebreizende Hilflosigkeittreibt die Antwort wie von selbst aus meinem Munde: "_Wie, Du warst noch nie beim TÜV? Wie alt ist denn Dein Auto?_"

_"Mein Auto ist drei Jahre alt, und heißt Sven!"

"Aha, na dann brauchst Du Dir doch keine Sorgen machen, dass ist doch ein Selbstläufer, kein Problem."

"Und wie geht das jetzt?"

"???"

"Wo muß ich denn da hin?"

"Zum TÜV."

"Wo ist der denn?"

"In Franfurt Nähe Rebstock, Adresse und Telefonnummer steht im Telefonbuch."

"Wo?"

"Okay, ich such' sie raus."_

Augenaufschlag, _"Danke!"

"Hier ist sie."

"Was muß ich denn da sagen?"

"Guten Tag!"

"Und dann?"

"Dann lässt Du Dir einen Termin geben, um Dein Auto vorzuführen!"

"Wie mach ich das denn?"

"Mündlich!"

"Und wie teuer ist das?"

"Kannst Du doch gleich mit erfragen!"

"Geht das nicht billiger?"

"Du weißt doch noch gar nicht, wie teuer es wird."

"Sollte ich nicht lieber den TÜV in der Werkstatt machen lassen?"

"Klar, wenn Du zuviel Geld hast!"

"Ne, aber wenn nun was gemacht werden muß, dann können die das doch gleich mit machen."

"Wie alt war Dein Hobel noch gleich?"

"Mein Auto heißt Sven, und ist drei Jahre alt."

"Und was bitteschön, soll an einem drei Jahre alten Auto defekt sein?"

"Weiß ich doch nicht!"

"Ist Dir denn irgend etwas aufgefallen, was nicht funktioniert?"

"Nein, aber kann doch trotzdem sein."

"Na, die einfachen Sachen wie Beleuchtung kannst Du doch wohl selbst kontrollieren, oder?"

"Wie denn, ich sitze doch im Auto."

"????"

"Und was machen die so beim TÜV?"

"Zuerst fährst Du zur Beleuchtungs- und Bremskontrolle."

"Ich will aber nicht fahren, können die das nicht machen?"

"Wenn Du freundlich fragst, wird Dir sicher jemand helfen."

"Und wenn nicht?"

"Dann musst Du nur das tun, was der Prüfer Dir sagt."

"Was denn?"

"Na, Licht anschalten, und so weiter."_


Meine Gedanken schweifen ab. Ich sehe Sie beim TÜV. Sie mit ihrem *Sven* in der Halle beim TÜV...


...... Prüfer: _"Bitte das Abblendlicht einschalten_!"

Scheibenwischer gehen an.

_"Licht bitte, nicht den Scheibenwischer!"_

Scheibenwischer auf Stufe zwei.

_"Licht bitte!"_

HUUUUUUP!

Prüfer macht einen Haken an Prüfpunkt *Signalhorn*.

_"Können Sie jetzt bitte das Abblendlicht einschalten?"_

Licht geht an.

_"Jetzt bitte Fernlicht!"_

Scheibenwisch-Wasch-Automatik reinigt die Frontscheibe.

_"Fernlicht bitte!"_

Scheibenwischer aus, Nebelleuchten an.

_"Das Fernlicht bitte!"_

Nebelleuchten und Fernlicht an.

_"Danke, jetzt bitte Blinker rechts!"_

Scheibenwischer wieder an.

_"'tschuldigung!"_

Blinker links an.

_"Und jetzt bitte Blinker links!"_

Rechter Blinker an.

_"Warnblinklicht!"_

Gebläse Stufe drei.

_"Warnblinker bitte!"_

Alle Lichter aus, Warnblinker an.

Prüfer geht zum Heck von *Sven*.

_"Bitte Fahrlicht einschalten!"_

Scheibenwischer an.

_"Fahrlicht bitte!"_

Licht an, kurzes Hupen.

_"Danke, jetzt rechts blinken!"_

Heckscheibenwischer an.

_"Bitte rechts blinken!"_

Rechter (!) Blinker an.

_"Danke, jetzt links!"

"Was denn links?"

"Blinken!"_

Rechter Blinker an.

_"Links bitte!"

"Hab' ich doch!"

"Andere Seite!"_

HUUUUP

_"Bitte links blinken!"_

Linker Blinker an.

_"Warnblinker bitte!"_

Warnblinker an, Prüfer überrascht.

Prüfer geht zur Motorhaube von *Sven*.

_"Bitte Motorhaube auf!"

"Bitte?"

"Die Motorhaube bitte entriegeln."

"Wie denn?"

"Da ist ein kleiner Hebel, den bitte ziehen!"_

Tankdeckel schwenkt auf.

_"Den anderen!"_

Kofferraum wird entriegelt.

_"Den anderen, vorne im Fußraum!"

"Aua, mein Fingernagel!"_

Motorhaube auf.

Prüfer beugt sich in den Motorraum.

HUUUUP

Prüfer stößt sich den Kopf.

_"'tschuldigung!"_

Prüfer schließt die Motorhaube und kommt an die Fahrertür.

_"Bitte aussteigen!"

"Aber ich hab' mich doch entschuldigt...!"

"Ich möchte den Wagen zum Bremstest fahren, also steigen Sie bitte aus!"_

Prüfer schwingt sich in *Sven*, startet den Motor und fährt zum
Bremstest. Sie bleibt irritiert stehen.

Hinterradbremstest. Sie steht noch immer wie angewurzelt. Prüfer beugt sich aus dem Fenster: _"Sie können schon mal durch den Gang in die andere Halle gehen, ich komme da gleich hin!" _

_"Bin ich schon fertig?" 

"Nein, er muß noch auf die Bühne, und ASU fehlt auch noch!" 

"Wohin soll ich gehen?" 

"Da durch die Tür, den Gang geradeaus in die andere Halle am Ende des Ganges, ich komme gleich dahin!" 

"Und mein Auto?" 

"Damit fahre ich in die andere Halle."_

Sie geht durch den Gang in die andere Halle und stellt sich auf den freien Platz. Der Prüfer kann durch eine Vollbremsung gerade noch verhindern, daß er Sie auf dem Weg auf die Bühne umfährt. Sie springt erschrocken zu Seite, und hält sich an den Betätigungsknöpfen der benachbarten Hebebühne fest, die sich sogleich auf den anderen Prüfer und den Fahrer des gerade geprüften Autos herab senkt. Nur durch einen beherzten Sprung des leichenblassen Prüfers von *Sven* zum Notaus-Knopf wird Schlimmeres verhindert. Mit leichtem Kopfschütteln krabbeln die beiden Männer unter der benachbarten Bühne hervor, und setzen die Prüfung fort.

Unser Prüfer ist noch immer blass, als er *Sven* auf die jetzt freie Bühne fährt. Er steigt aus und fährt *Sven* hoch. 
Mit einer Lampe und dem Prüfbogen verschwindet der Prüfer unter *Sven*. Die Prüfung der Vorderradaufhängung mittels der pneumatischen Rütteleinrichtung wird abrupt durch einen markerschütternden Schrei gestoppt. 
Irritierte Blicke der beiden Prüfer und des Herren vom Auto nebenan. 

_"Was tun Sie da? Sie machen mein Auto ja kaputt! Lassen Sie das gefälligst!" 

"Aber ich muß doch die Achse prüfen, und das ist die dazu vorgesehene Einrichtung!"_

Ich bewundere schon die Geduld dieses Mannes, aber wahrscheinlich ist er verheiratet oder wenigstens fest liiert. Oder schwul.

_"Aber das sieht gefährlich aus."

"Frollein, wenn Sie das nicht sehen können, gehen Sie doch in die Wartehalle und trinken einen Kaffee!" 

"Und Sie reißen hier an meinem Sven herum, wie?" 

"Ich mache nur meinen Job." 

"Ich bleibe!" 

"Gut, aber ich muß jetzt die Vorderachse prüfen." 

"Seien Sie vorsichtig!" 

"...."_

Nachdem auch diese Prüfung bestanden ist, wird *Sven* wieder auf die eigenen Räder gestellt. 

_"Jetzt fahren Sie bitte hier heraus, dann rechts um die Halle zur ASU."

"Wohin?"

"Zur ASU!"

"Links?"

"Nein, rechts herum bitte!"

"Nicht links?"_

Prüfer geht schweigend zur ASU-Halle. Sie steigt in *Sven* ein, und dreht den Zündschlüssel herum. Diesel haben einen bauartbedingt kräftigen Anlasser, der ein Auto mit eingelegtem Gang zwar ruckelig, ab immerhin vorwärts bewegen kann. Zum Glück ging der Prüfer seitlich versetzt, und zum weiteren Glück war das Tor bereits hoch gefahren...

Sie tritt mit errötetem Gesicht die Kupplung und lässt *Sven* an.

Nachdem der Dieselmotor drehzahlmäßig wieder unter die kritische Marke gefallen war,hupte Sie kurz, ließ das Beifahrerfenster herunter und
fragte den Prüfer: _"Wohin noch mal? Links?"_ 

_"Rechts um die Halle zu ASU, an der Halle steht ein großes Schild mit *ASU-Prüfung HIER* drauf, Sie werden es schon finden. Ich warte dort auf Sie."_

Ich fange an, die Geduld dieses Mannes aufrichtig zu bewundern. Sie schaffte es tatsächlich, sich auf dem weitern Weg nur noch einmal zu verfahren (sie landete erneut in der Halle für die Beleuchtungs- und Bremsprüfung), um dann schließlich vor der ASU-Halle zum Stehen zu kommen.

_"Lassen Sie den Motor bitte an, damit er warm wird!"_

Vollgas im Leerlauf.

_"Es reicht, wenn sie ihn einfach im Standgas laufen lassen!" schreit der Prüfer gegen *Sven* im roten Drehzahlbereich an.

"WAS?"

"S-T-A-N-D-G-A-S!"

*Sven* beruhigt sich wieder.

"So, bitte vorfahren, Motor anlassen"

"Wieso, der Motor ist doch an?!?"

"Fahren Sie bitte vor...!"_

Unter einem aus technischer Sicht extrem ungünstigen Verhältnis von Drehzahl zu Geschwindigkeit bedingt durch schleifende Kupplung bewegt *Sven* sich langsam in die angewiesene Position. Sie stellt den Motor aus. 


_"Ich bat Sie doch, den Motor laufen zu lassen!" 

"'tschuldigung..."_

Nachdem *Sven* sich wieder beruhigt hatte, tat der Prüfer, was der Job von ihm verlangte. Sie stand mit einer anteilig schwankenden Mischung
aus Neugier, Furcht und Argwohn daneben. Gerade überwog der Argwohn-Neugieranteil, und sie drückte zeitgleich mit der Frage _"Was ist
denn das für ein Knopf?"_ auf den Reset-Knopf des Prüfgerätes. 
Der Prüfer wurde jetzt etwas blass, denn die Prüfung war fast am Ende, als dies passierte. Jetzt musste er noch einmal von vorne beginnen. Ihm war anzusehen, dass aufsteigende Mordlust seine Gesichtszüge formten. Schließlich gelang aber auch diese Prüfung, und *Sven* bekam seine Plaketten.

Über das weitere Schicksal des Prüfers ist nichts Neues bekannt, zuletzt meldete er sich aus der Karibik, wo er als Nachttopfreiniger einer lohnenden Tätigkeit nachgeht.

*Sven* dieselt derweil wieder durch die Lande, am Steuer die Bekannte, die immer links hupt, wenn rechts die Scheibe beschlagen ist, auf dem Weg zu neuen Abenteuern.


----------



## maweri (31 Januar 2009)

*Hochzeitsnacht*

Könt Ihr Euch noch an unseren tapferen Soldaten erinnern?

Hier ein Foto von seiner Hochzeitsnacht...


----------



## Question_mark (31 Januar 2009)

*Ganz schön schlagfertig ....*

Hallo,



> Ein Professor an der Universität von Mississippi hielt einen Vortrag
> über "Unfreiwillige muskuläre Kontraktionen" vor Studenten der Medizin.
> 
> Da er wusste, dass dies nicht unbedingt das spannendste Thema war,
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Januar 2009)

Selber Hörsaal, anderer Professor:



> Der Professor begann jede Vorlesung mit einem vulgären Witz. Nach einem wirklich anstößigen Exemplar einigten sich die Studentinnen, geschlossen den Hörsaal zu verlassen, wenn er wieder so was erzählen würde. Allerdings bekam der Professor Wind von der Sache. Am nächsten Morgen kam er in den Hörsaal und sagte: "Guten Morgen! Haben Sie schon von dem großen Mangel an Huren in Indien gehört?" Die weiblichen Studenten standen auf und wollten geschlossen das Auditorium verlassen. "Warten Sie, meine Damen" rief der Professor, "das Schiff nach Indien legt doch erst morgen ab!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Januar 2009)

Zoologie-Studentin



> Eine Zoologie-Studentin steht mitten im Examen. Der Professor deutet auf einen halb bedeckten Käfig, in dem nur die Beine eines Vogels zu sehen sind. "Welcher Vogel ist das?" "Weiß ich nicht." "Ihren Namen bitte!" Da zieht die Studentin ihre Hosenbeine hoch: "Sehen Sie hier."


----------



## Question_mark (31 Januar 2009)

*Nix Danke, iss einfach wech ..*

Hallo,

Joe, Du bist jetzt gefragt ...

Ein Klick auf den "Danke-Button" sorgt nur dafür, dass der Button im IE 7 endgültig verschwindet, das "Danke" wird von der Forumssoftware ignoriert ..

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (2 Februar 2009)

*Gggrrrrr ...*

Hallo,



> Brief vom Penis.
> 
> Betr : GEHALTSERHÖHUNG !!!
> 
> ...



Und noch einen schönen Spruch :



> Echte Männer essen keinen Honig - sie lutschen Bienen!



:s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (2 Februar 2009)

*Frage/Antwort*

Hallo,

Frage : Warum haben Frauen Beine ????



















































Antwort : Na guckt Euch doch mal die Sauerei bei den Schnecken an *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (2 Februar 2009)

*Grins*

Hallo,



> Kommt ein Mann zum plastischen Chirurgen und möchte, dass der Arzt ihm einen Fingernagel auf die Vorhaut transplantiert.
> Chirurg: "Das ist aber schon ein eigenartiger Wunsch! Warum denn das?"
> Mann: "Vom Oralverkehr hält meine Frau ja nichts, aber Nägelbeissen tut sie ständig..."



Gruß     *ROFL*

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (3 Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml3ybCxxMRk&feature=PlayList&p=592161AA52C5F846&playnext=1&index=31


----------



## ch1576 (6 Februar 2009)

...wenigstens hatte er Glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Februar 2009)

ch1576 schrieb:


> ...wenigstens hatte er Glück mit dem Wetter!


 

heeee.... die Feiern schon fast Silberhochzeit ............

HIER


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> heeee.... die Feiern schon fast Silberhochzeit ............
> 
> HIER


Die feiert man nach 25 Jahren nicht Tagen


----------



## vierlagig (6 Februar 2009)

> Dieser Baustein benutzt den IEC-Timer SFB3 zur Pulserzeugung. Der SFB3 ist in vielen CPU´s integriert. Falls nicht müssen sie den, im Archiv enthaltenen SFB3 wie einen normalen Baustein ins Projekt kopieren und auf die SPS laden.


 
http://www.goetz-automation.de/SPS/Takt_frei_einstellbar_FB15.htm


*ROFL*

das nenn ich mal einen kompetenzbeweis


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2009)

*Gggrrrr*

Hallo,



> Ein 25-jähriger SPS-Techniker lernt in einer Bar eine mit 57 Jahren zwar ältere, aber gut aussehende Frau kennen. Trotz des Altersunterschieds sind sich die beiden sofort sehr sympathisch.
> 
> Sie unterhalten sich lange, beginnen zu fummeln und zu knutschen.
> 
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also Bier muss nun mal fachgerecht und gut temperiert gelagert werden. 
Nach jahrelanger, aufopferungsvoller Tätigkeit und Forschungsarbeit im Sinne der Wissenschaft habe ich nun festgestellt, dass das untere Kühlfach der optimale Lagerort für die Gerstenkaltschale ist ...




Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## eYe (8 Februar 2009)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_14216_wtf-wake-up.html

no comment


----------



## sue port (9 Februar 2009)

in alkohol müssen weibliche hormone sein,
man redet viel und wirr und autofahren kann man auch nicht mehr 
*ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2009)

Stand heute in der Bild

Fragt der Projektleiter seine Mitarbeiter: "Welche Bedeutung hat für Euch das Wort Team?"
Darauf ein Mitarbeiter: "Das Wort ist eine Abkürzung für Toll, ein anderer machts!"

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2009)

stand vor sechs Monaten im SPS-Forum:


kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Getreu dem Motto, wir sind ein tolles Team (Toll ein anderer machts).


(brauchen die bei Springer immer so lange, um bei uns abzuschreiben?)


----------



## Question_mark (11 Februar 2009)

*Ein merkwürdiger Trauerzug*

Hallo,



> Ein Mann begegnet auf einer Straße dem ungewöhnlichsten Trauerzug den er je gesehen hat. Zwei große, schwarze Särge, die hintereinander hergetragen wurden, gefolgt von einem einzelnen Mann mit einem Pitbull an der Leine. Dahinter eine Schlange von ca. 200 Männern, immer einer hinter dem Anderen. Da übermannt den Mann die Neugier und er nähert sich respektvoll dem Mann mit dem Hund.
> "Mein Beileid! Ich weiß, es ist eigentlich nicht die Zeit Sie zu stören, aber ich habe noch nie einen so ungewöhnlichen Trauerzug gesehen. Wer wird denn hier beerdigt?"
> "Im ersten Sarg liegt meine Frau"
> "Was ist passiert?"
> ...


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Februar 2009)

[FONT=verdana, tahoma, arial]Sonntag Nachmittag. 
Ein Ehepaar ist gerade mit dem Auto auf dem Rückweg von ihrer 
Schwiegermutter. Sie fahren gemütlich über eine Allee.

Mann: "Schatz, du bist so ruhig. Was bedrückt dich?"

Frau: "Ich wollte es dir eigentlich erst zu Hause erzählen:
Ich habe einen Geliebten!"

Stille.

Frau: "Wie ich sehe, trägst du es mit Fassung. 
Aber ich liebe ihn und deshalb möchte ich die Scheidung."

Stille. Der Mann beschleunigt leicht.

Frau: "Das bedeutet natürlich auch, dass du demnächst aus 
dem Haus ausziehen musst."

Stille. Der Mann beschleunigt stärker.

Frau: "Und nach einem neuen kleinen Auto kannst du dich 
auch schon mal umschauen. So einen großen Wagen kannst 
du dir dann bestimmt nicht mehr leisten."

Stille. Nur das Motorgeräusch wird deutlich lauter.

Frau: "Was ist mit dir? Willst du dazu denn gar nichts sagen?"

Kurz vor der Kurve.

Mann: "Nein. In solchen Zeiten freue ich mich nur, dass dieses 
Auto lediglich einen Fahrerairbag hat."    [/FONT]


----------



## Question_mark (11 Februar 2009)

*Automatische Toilettenbeleuchtung*

Hallo,



> Ein 80-jähriger Mann unterhält sich mit dem Pfarrer über sein Verhältnis zu Gott. Der 80-jährige sagt: "Mein Verhältnis zu Gott ist bestens! Wenn ich aufs WC gehe, dann macht mir Gott das Licht an und wenn ich das WC verlasse, dann dreht Gott das Licht wieder ab!"
> Am nächsten Tag trifft der Pfarrer die Enkelin des alten Mannes und fragt sie, ob das stimmt, was der alte Mann gesagt hat. Die Enkelin antwortet aufgebracht: "Verdammt! Hat der Opa schon wieder in Kühlschrank geschi..en!"



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Februar 2009)

Warum gibt es beim weiblichen Geschlecht die Monatsblutung?

Gott erwischte Eva, als sie von der verbotenen Frucht isst. Sagt er: 
Dafür sollst du bluten. Daraufhin Eva: "Kann ich in Raten zahlen?"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Februar 2009)

> der dirigent zu seinem orchester: "alle bläser, die noch keinen ständer haben, gehen bitte hoch und holen sich einen runter."




01234567890


----------



## The Big B. (12 Februar 2009)

während 2 jungs auf einer wiese nahe des geissbrockheims in köln fußball spielen, wird der eine plötzlich von einem rottweiler angegriffen und ins bein gebissen. der andere junge nimmt sofort einen stock, steckt ihn in das halsband des hundes und während er den stock so dreht, bricht er der bestie das genick, welche darauf das bein loslässt. 

ein journalist, der das geschehene gerade verfolgt hat, rennt sofort zu dem jungen um ein paar bilder zu machen und ihn zu interviewen und schreibt in sein notebook: 
"äffzeh-fänn rettet dursch heldentat singe fründ, dä vun en wilde bestije anjejgriffen wod" der junge: "aber ich bin doch kein fc-fan!". 
der journalist korrigiert seine eingabe: "en kölsche jung rettet singe fründ noh hunksbess!" der junge: "aber ich komme doch gar nicht aus köln" 
der journalist: "un vun wo bess te dann herjekumme...??" 
der junge: "ich komme aus düsseldorf und bin fortuna-fan!" 
der journalist notiert: "widderlische rotz-blaach us düsseldorf erwürscht hilflosen welpen!"


----------



## The Big B. (12 Februar 2009)

Eine Frau möchte beim Schönheitsdoc eine Brustvergrößerung durchführen lassen. "Sie müssen dafür nicht mehr unters Messer", informiert der Meister des Skalpells. "Nehmen Sie einfach Toilettenpapier und reiben die Brust damit täglich." "Unglaublich, das macht die Brüste dicker?" Doc: "Klar, bei Ihrem Hintern hat's ja auch funktionert...."


----------



## Question_mark (13 Februar 2009)

*Dr. Oetkers Kochbuch*

Hallo,

dann noch einen von mir für (oder gegen) das langweilige Wochenende : 



> Eine Frau will für Ihren Mann ein Haustier kaufen. Sie geht in den Tierladen, aber sie findet die Preise für Hunde und Katzen ziemlich hoch. Als sie den Inhaber nach günstigen Tieren fragt, bietet der Ihr einen Frosch für 50,- Euro an. Sie wundert sich warum sogar ein Frosch so teuer ist. Er erklärt ihr, das es ein ganz besonderer Frosch sei. Er könne nämlich blasen....
> Sie überlegt auch nicht lang und kauft den Frosch, mit dem Hintergedanken es selber nicht mehr machen zu müssen. Sie überreichte den Frosch ihrem Mann. Dieser war zwar skeptisch, wollte es aber trotzdem gleich in der Nacht ausprobieren. Die Frau ging dann spät am Abend zu Bett. Um 2 Uhr in der Früh wacht sie auf, da sie in der Küche Töpfe und Pfannen klappern hört. Als sie in die Küche geht, sieht sie ihren Mann und den Frosch beim durchstöbern eines Kochbuchs.
> 
> "Warum durchstöbert ihr beide Kochbücher um diese Uhrzeit?" fragte sie. Ihr Mann schaut zu ihr auf und sagt : "Wenn ich dem Frosch jetzt noch Kochen beibringen kann, fliegst du raus  !!!"



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Hermann (13 Februar 2009)

hier etwas für die älteren


http://www.funmail2u.de/html/bilder/bilder/080804-vor_was_sich_Fledermaeuse_fuerchten.jpg


----------



## Question_mark (13 Februar 2009)

*Scheisslink, die Jugend kann nichts mehr*

Hallo,



			
				Hermann schrieb:
			
		

> hier etwas für die älteren
> http://www.funmail2u.de/html/bilder/bilder/080804-vor_was_sich_Fledermaeuse_fuerchten.jpg



Und hier mal etwas für die Jüngeren : Kann der Hermann den Link mal korrigieren, sowas wie "http://http://www.irgendeinscheiss.com verweist doch wohl zum Null Device ...

Tip vom Opa an Herrmann : Bevor Du den Link in die Forumsoftware einbringst, lösche einfach die Voreinstellung "http://" (also nur einmal auf die Backspace-Taste hauen) und kopiere erst danach den Link ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 
hier hab ich mal was Nettes für euch...*ROFL*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfPjWQQDu3c

Gruß 
LL


----------



## crash (14 Februar 2009)

der ist auch gut. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gjb0F8BqLI


----------



## crash (14 Februar 2009)

*Die etwas andere Aufklärung*

Fragt der kleine Bub seinen Vater: "Papa, wie bin ich eigentlich auf die Welt gekommen?"
Darauf der Vater: "Na gut, mein Sohn, irgendwann müssen wir dieses Gespräch wohl führen. Also pass auf: 
Der Papa hat die Mama in einem "Chatroom" kennen gelernt. 
Später haben der Papa und die Mama sich in einem "Cyber Café" getroffen 
und auf der Toilette hat die Mama ein paar "Downloads" von Papas "Memory Stick" machen wollen. 
Als der Papa dann fertig für das "Uploaden" war, merkten wir plötzlich, dass wir keine "Firewall" installiert hatten. 
Leider war es schon zu spät, um "Cancel" oder "Escape" zu drücken 
und die Meldung "Wollen Sie wirklich uploaden?" hatten wir in den "Optionen" unter "Einstellungen" schon am Anfang gelöscht. 
Mamas Virenscanner war schon länger nicht "upgedated" worden und kannte sich mit Papas "Blaster-Worm" nicht so recht aus. 
So drückten wir die "Enter"-Taste und Mama bekam die Meldung: "Geschätzte Downloadzeit 9 Monate!"


----------



## crash (14 Februar 2009)

Freitagabend. Die Müllers hocken vor dem Fernseher. 
Sie starrt wie gebannt auf den Bildschirm, doch er hasst das Programm. 
So schaufelt er Berge von Erdnüssen in sich hinein. 
Als ihm auch das zu langweilig wird, 
wirft er die Dinger hoch um sie mit dem Mund aufzufangen. 
Dabei fällt ihm eine Nuss so unglücklich ins Ohr, 
dass er sie nicht wieder von alleine herausbekommt. 
Mit der Hilfe seiner Frau kann er nicht rechnen, 
also geht er in das Zimmer seiner Tochter, die ihren Freund zu Besuch hat - einen Medizinstudenten. 
Nach einer kurzen Schrecksekunde ist der selbstverständlich bereit ihm zu helfen: 
Passen Sie auf, Herr Müller. 
Ich stecke ihnen jetzt zwei Finger in die Nasenlöcher, und wenn ich sage Los, blasen sie so kräftig es geht. 
LOS! Müller bläst und die Nuss fliegt tatsächlich durch das Zimmer. 
Herr Müller bedankt sich und geht zurück ins Wohnzimmer. 
Das Programm seiner Frau ist inzwischen zu Ende und sie fragt: 
Na, was will denn Katrins Freund mal werden, wenn er mit der Uni fertig ist? 
Herr Müller nur trocken: Nach dem Geruch seiner Finger zu urteilen: 
unser Schwiegersohn!


----------



## dalbi (14 Februar 2009)

Gerade im WEB gefunden.

Eignungstest für SPS-Programmierer.
http://www.sps-service.at/eignungstest.htm

Gruss Daniel


----------



## vierlagig (15 Februar 2009)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> Gerade im WEB gefunden.
> 
> Eignungstest für SPS-Programmierer.
> http://www.sps-service.at/eignungstest.htm
> ...



irgendwie komm ich über die 16 sek nicht hinaus  [edit]17 ... screen vorhanden....[/edit]


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Februar 2009)

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## zotos (15 Februar 2009)

@Oberchefe: Hat man den Eignungstest auch bestanden wenn man den Quellcode hackt und anpasst? ;o)


```
function movenemies() {

    gametime = gametime + 1

    if (gametime >= 0 && gametime < 100) speed = 80;
    else if (gametime >= 100 &&  gametime < 200) speed = 60;
    else if (gametime >= 200 &&  gametime < 300) speed = 40;
    else if (gametime >= 300 &&  gametime < 400) speed = 30;
    else if (gametime >= 400 &&  gametime < 500) speed = 20;
    else speed = 10;
    window.status = "speed:  " + speed + "   gametime: " + gametime;
```


----------



## zotos (15 Februar 2009)

An anderer Stelle war es noch etwas effektiver:


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Februar 2009)

> Hat man den Eignungstest auch bestanden wenn man den Quellcode hackt und anpasst?



Es zeichnet einen guten SPS-Programmier aus, dass er bestehenden Code analysiert und mit möglichst wenig Änderungen zum Ziel kommt.


```
touch = 0;
    }
    else touch = 0;
```


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Februar 2009)

Kommt ein SPS-Programmierer in eine Kneipe. Auf der Theke steht ein Glas voll mit 5€ Scheinen.
Er fragt den Wirt, was es damit aus sich hat.
Sagt der Wirt: "Im Stall steht ein Hengst, wer den zum Lachen bringt, bekommt das Geld."
Der SPS-Programmierer geht raus, spricht kurz mit dem Hengst, der Hengst kugelt sich in seiner Box vor Lachen. Der Programmierer trinkt sein Bier aus, nimmt das Geld und geht.
Ein Jahr später kommt er wieder in die Kneipe. Das Glas ist wieder voll mit Euros. Sagt der Wirt: " Seit du das letzte mal da warst, hört der Gaul nicht mehr auf mit Lachen. Wer ihn zum Heulen bringt bekommt das Geld."
Der Programmierer geht raus, spricht kurz mit dem Hengst, der Hengst heult wie verrückt.
Der Programmierer will sich das Geld schnappen und verschwinden. Der Wirt hält ihn auf: "Jetzt wollen wir aber schon wissen, wie Du das gemacht hast."
"Ganz einfach, letzes Jahr habe ich zu ihm gesagt, meiner ist länger und heute habe ich es ihm bewiesen."


----------



## Jumper (16 Februar 2009)

*Zauberbrille*

Viel spaß mit meiner neu entwickelten Zauberbrille!
Gebrauch der Zauberbrille (öffnen der Datei) für Personen unter 18 Jahren nichzt erlaubt!

Ihr benötigt Powerpoint und am besten Ton einsschalten!
Viel Spaß


----------



## soehne (17 Februar 2009)

bankenkrise kein problem! 
> 
> in anbetracht der kritischen wirtschaftslage in europa, 
> 
> hier meine ratschläge für das jahr 2009! 
> 
> wichtig: tätowier dir einen euro auf deinen penis, denn nur 
so....... 
> 
> 1) ...genießt du das auf und ab deines geldes! 
> 2) ...siehst du, wie dein geld wächst! 
> 3) ...freut es dich jedes mal, wenn deine frau zum geld greift! 
> 4) ...entscheidest du selbst, wer dein geld in die hand nimmt 
> 5) ...entscheidest du selbst, WOHIN dein geld gesteckt wird 
> 
> ich hoffe, dir eine hilfe gewesen zu sein!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Februar 2009)

Auch lustig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25566

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUYf2zHSmNM


----------



## Homer79 (18 Februar 2009)

*Die besten Witze über Männer*

ob das schön ist?


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/348/458003/bilder/?img=0.0


----------



## maweri (20 Februar 2009)

*Mein Abschied*

war schön mit Euch, aber ich was besseres als gefunden als nur am Laptop zu sitzen...
Aber schaut selbst.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Februar 2009)

Kommt ein Mann zum Zahnarzt
Sagt der Zahnarzt. "Sie haben wohl heute schon Oralsex bei einer Frau gemacht."
Der Mann peinlich berührt: "Habe ich noch ein Scharmhaar zwischen den Zähnen?"
Der Zahnarzt: "Nein, aber Scheisse am Kinn!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2009)

Ein Mann und eine Frau lieben sich. Zuerst ist der Mann oben. Nach einer 
Weile greift die Frau dem Mann auf den Kopf und tastet ihn ab. Der Mann 
fragt: "Was suchst du da ?" Die Frau sagt: "Ich suche die Hörner, weil du 
vögelst wie der Teufel!" Später ist die Frau oben. Nach einer Weile greift ihr 
der Mann auf dem Kopf und tastet ihn ab. Die Frau fragt ganz entzückt: 
"Naaa .... was ist, bin ich auch teuflisch gut?" Da sagt der Mann: "Nein, aber 
ich suche die Hörner, weil du bist schwer wie eine Kuh!"


----------



## eYe (22 Februar 2009)

Ein Mann in einem Heißluftballon hat die Orientierung verloren. Er reduziert seine Höhe. Schließlich kommt er in Rufweite an einen Wanderer heran:
"Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn in einer halben Stunde abzuholen, weiß aber nicht, wo ich mich jetzt befinde."
Der Spaziergänger: "Sie befinden sich in einem Heißluftballon. Ihre Position ist zwischen 40 und 42 Grad nördlicher Breite, und zwischen 58 und 60 Grad westlicher Länge."
"Sie sind sicher ein Ingenieur", sagt der Ballonfahrer. "Bin ich", antwortet der Mann. "Aber wie kommen Sie darauf?"
"Ganz einfach: Alles, was Sie mir gesagt haben, ist technisch korrekt.
Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich mit Ihren Informationen anfangen soll, und ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo ich eigentlich bin."
Der Ingenieur beschließt, es dem Ballonfahrer mit gleicher Münze heimzuzahlen. "Lassen Sie mich auch raten: Sie sind ein Projekt-Manager."
"Bin ich", antwortet der Ballonfahrer. "Wie sind Sie so schnell darauf gekommen?"
"Auch ganz einfach: Sie wissen nicht, wo Sie sind und wohin Sie gehen. Sie haben ein Versprechen gegeben, haben aber keine Ahnung, wie Sie es einlösen sollen, und erwarten, dass ich das Problem für Sie löse. Tatsache ist, dass Sie sich in exakt derselben Position befinden, in der Sie vorher waren - aber irgendwie ist jetzt alles meine Schuld."


----------



## vierlagig (22 Februar 2009)

> Im Himmel treffen sich Albert Einstein, Isaac Newton und Blaise Pascal zum Verstecken spielen.
> Einstein ist als erster dran mit suchen. Er soll bis 100 zählen während die anderen sich verstecken.
> Einstein fängt an, Pascal versteckt sich, Newton bleibt direkt hinter Einstein stehen, nimmt ein Stück Kreide und malt ein Quadrat mit 1m Kantenlänge um sich herum.
> Einstein zählt 98...99...100 und dreht sich um. Sofort sieht er Newton und ruft "Newton ist raus!"
> ...



.............


----------



## Manfred Stangl (23 Februar 2009)

Grüße aus dem bombigen Cairo!


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 Februar 2009)

Auch wenn es mir eigentlich peinlich sein sollte, aber ich glaube:

Mit der Ollen, die die Schilder beschriftet hat, hatte ich mal was...

*ROFL*


Gruß,

dia


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

> Ein älterer weißhaariger Mann betrat am Freitag abend in Begleitung einer jungen, sehr attraktiven Dame ein vornehmes Juweliergeschäft.
> Er sagte dem Inhaber, dass er einen ganz besonderen Ring für seine Freundin suche.
> Der Juwelier überprüfte seine Kollektion und bot dem Kunden einen Ring im Wert von 5000 Euro an.
> Der ältere Herr sagte: „Ich glaube nicht, dass Sie mich richtig verstanden haben. Ich wollte etwas ganz Spezielles, etwas ganz Ausgefallenes haben.“
> ...


 

..........


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

> Der Grund, warum in Frauenmagazinen nicht Männer die Antworten auf Leser(innen)fragen geben sollten....
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> FRAGE EINER LESERIN:
> ...


 
..........


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

> Ein arabischer Gelehrter hat mal gesagt:
> 
> للأعيان وعدد أعبحت الشعببانية يتم ماعية و تعيينهمللأعياننواب حسب الدستور المعدل عام أصبحت إسبانيا دولة قانون إجتماعية و ديمقراطية تحت نظام ملكي برلماني. الملك منصبه فخري و رن و واحدئيس الوزراء هو الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد. البرلمان الإسباني مقسم الى مجلسين واحد للأعيا وعدد أعضاء يبل عين و واحد للنواب و عدد نتائج الانتخابات نائب. نتائج الانتخابات الأخير مباشرة من أصبحت الشعبسنوات، بينما سنوات،
> 
> ...


 

..........


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

> Hahn I
> Ein Bauer braucht einen neuen Zuchthahn.
> Er sucht sich aus dem Katalog einen ausgezeichneten Champion aus und bestellt ihn.
> Als der Hahn dann auf der Farm angekommen und aus seiner Box raus ist, flitzt er geradewegs zu den Hennen ins Gehege und poppt eine nach der anderen!
> ...


 
..........


----------



## TCP/IP (25 Februar 2009)

*Telefonieren zwei Informatiker*

"Na, wie ist das Wetter bei Dir?"
"Caps Lock."
"Bitte?"
"Shift ohne Ende!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2009)

In der Schule: Die Lehrerin fragt die Kinder, was deren Eltern beruflich 
machen. Alle erzählen was, dann ist klein Erna dran.

"Mein Papa spielt Musik im Puff ..."

Die Lehrerin, voll geschockt, geht am selben Abend zu seinen Eltern: 
"Wie können Sie das Kind in dieser Atmosphäre erziehen?!"

Der Vater: "Eigentlich bin ich Informatik-Professor und spezialisiere mich 
auf TCP/IP Kommunikationsprotokolle in UNIX-Systemen ... Aber wie soll 
ich das einem 7jährigen Kind erklären?!"


----------



## Manfred Stangl (26 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ein arabischer Gelehrter hat mal gesagt:
> 
> للأعيان وعدد أعبحت الشعببانية يتم ماعية و تعيينهمللأعياننواب حسب الدستور المعدل عام أصبحت إسبانيا دولة قانون إجتماعية و ديمقراطية تحت نظام ملكي برلماني. الملك منصبه فخري و رن و واحدئيس الوزراء هو الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد. البرلمان الإسباني مقسم الى مجلسين واحد للأعيا وعدد أعضاء يبل عين و واحد للنواب و عدد نتائج الانتخابات نائب. نتائج الانتخابات الأخير مباشرة من أصبحت الشعبسنوات، بينما سنوات،
> 
> ...


 
Da ich grad in Cairo bin hab ichs lesen lassen
*ROFL**ROFL*
Irgendwas mit der spanischen Regierung und dem König.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Februar 2009)

*Wandervögel*

Wandervögel



> Drei Wanderer verirren sich im Gebirge. Nach einigen Stunden umherirren, die Dämmerung bricht ein, finden sie zufällig ein Bergkloster. Dort angekommen sprechen sie mit der Oberin: "Wir haben uns in den Bergen verirrt, und da es dunkel wird, würden wir gerne hier übernachten!" Die Oberin ist einverstanden, möchte die Wanderer allerdings einem Keuschheitstest unterziehen.
> 
> Sie befiehlt den Wanderern sich auszuziehen und bindet ihnen ein Glöckchen um das beste Stück. Anschließend lässt sie einige nackte Nonnen vorübergehen. Erste nackte Nonne...Zweite nackte Nonne...Dritte nackte Nonne... BIMM, BIMM!
> 
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (28 Februar 2009)

frauen 

“Ich bin mir jetzt nicht so ganz sicher ob wir  zusammen sind…


- kurze Pause-




 … jetzt wo er die Sabine geheiratet hat.”


----------



## crash (28 Februar 2009)

Ein Hochzeitspaar geht nach dem Hochzeitsfest in ein Hotel um dort die Hochzeitsnacht zu verbringen. 
Bisher waren sie keusch, und nun sehen sie sich zum ersten mal nackt. 
Die Braut setzt ihre Perücke ab, dann nimmt sie ihre falschen Zähne heraus und legt sie in ein Glas. 
Dann fängt sie an und schraubt ihr Holzbein ab, nimmt ihr Glasauge heraus und ist dabei ihren Holzarm ab zu machen, 
da bekommt der Bräutigam Panik rennt aus dem Hotel, auf die Straße. 
Da öffnet die Braut oben das Fenster und brüllt hinab: “Ey, Du hast Deine eheliche Pflicht noch nicht erfüllt.“ 
Da schaut er nach oben und brüllt zurück: „ Wirf es runter.“


----------



## crash (1 März 2009)

Nach 30 Jahren treffen sich die 4 besten Freunde aus gemeinsamen Schulzeiten das erste Mal wieder. 
Nach einigen Gläsern verabschiedet sich einer von Ihnen in Richtung Toilette. 
Die anderen fangen an über ihren ganzen Stolz zu berichten: 
Der Erste meint: "Mein Sohn ist mein ganzer Stolz! 
Er war sehr fleißig in der Schule, hat jahrelang studiert, 
seinen MBA gemacht und ist heute Präsident einer der größten Firmen Europas! 
Er ist mittlerweile so reich, dass er mal eben seinem besten Freund zum Geburtstag 
einen Mercedes Kompressor mit 0 km geschenkt hat.
Da meint der Zweite: "Nicht schlecht! Auch mein Sohn ist mein ganzer Stolz! 
Auch er war sehr fleißig und hat studiert. 
Er fing ganz klein als Pilot einer der größten Fluggesellschaften der Welt an und heute gehört ihm ein Teil davon! 
Er ist so unglaublich reich, dass er seinem besten Freund zum Geburtstag eine Boeing 737-700 geschenkt hat!" 
Der Dritte pfeift anerkennend: "Nicht übel meine Herren! Aber auch mein Sohn ist unsagbar reich geworden durch puren Fleiß! 
Er hat Ingenieurwesen studiert, eröffnete dann später eine Baufirma und diese arbeitet mittlerweile weltweit! 
Er schenkte seinem besten Freund zum Geburtstag ein Haus mit über 1000 m2, speziell für ihn gemacht, mit allem drum und dran!" 
Die drei beglückwünschten sich untereinander, als der Vierte von der Toilette wiederkam und sich erkundigte, was er verpasst hätte. 
"Wir sprachen gerade über unsere Söhne und wie stolz wir auf sie sind! Was macht eigentlich Dein Sohn?" 
"Der ist schwul! Er arbeitet als Stripper und Callboy in einer Diskothek. 
An seinen freien Tagen verdient er sich mit Schwulen-Pornos noch etwas dazu!" 
"Oh mein Gott, das ist ja grauenhaft! Du Ärmster. Das muss Dir doch unglaublich peinlich sein!" 
"Nein, wieso? Überhaupt nicht! Er ist mein ganzer Stolz und Glück hat er auch noch! 
An seinem Geburtstag bekam er mal eben einen Mercedes Kompressor mit 0 km, eine Boeing 737-700 
und ein auf ihn zugeschnittenes Haus von seinen 3 besten Liebhabern!"


----------



## Junior (1 März 2009)

*Frauen verstehen einfach alles falsch....*


Ein Typ erwacht im Krankenhaus aus dem Koma.

Am Bett steht ein Doktor und fragt: "Gut, dass es ihnen besser geht.

Aber ich muss sie einfach mal etwas fragen: schwere Knochenbrüche, dicke Veilchen, Blutergüsse auf dem ganzen Körper, ein Milzriss...

Sind Sie in eine schwere Kneipenschlägerei geraten?"

Der Mann schüttelt den Kopf: "Nein, das ist beim Golfspielen mit
meiner Frau passiert. Wir waren gerade bei einem schwierigen Loch und haben beide unsere Bälle auf eine benachbarte Kuhweide geschlagen. Wir suchen also unsere Bälle, und da sehe ich im Hintern einer Kuh etwas weißes. Ich geh also hin, heb den Schwanz der Kuh und sehe im ***** des Tieres einen kleinen Golfball mit dem Monogramm meiner Frau.

Ich dreh mich also zu meiner Frau um, immer noch den Kuhschwanz hochhaltend, und rufe:

"Hey, der sieht aus wie deiner!"

Was dann passierte, weiß ich nicht mehr..."

MfG   Günter


----------



## Junior (1 März 2009)

*Ohne Kommentar*


----------



## TommyG (1 März 2009)

Hmm,

hatte ich den net mal reingestellt?!?

Egal...

Jetzt in Staaten-Flieger zurück:

Die Stewardess erklärt wo welcher Gast seine Fäkalien  hinbringen darf, und meint:

...aber bitte nicht in Gruppen Haufen formen...

Also keinen Stau am Örtchen erzeugen, aber die 1:1 Übersetzung find ich vieel besser...

Greetz, 
no fake, DL24

Tom


----------



## Junior (1 März 2009)

*Pizzabestellung im Jahr 2015*

*Kunde*:
"Hi, ich möchte etwas bestellen." 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Kann ich bitte erst Ihre NIDN haben?" 

*Kunde*:
"Meine Nationale ID Nummer, ja, warten Sie, die ist 6102049998-45-54610 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Vielen Dank, Herr Schwardt. Sie wohnen in der Rosenstrasse 25 und Ihre Telefonnummer lautet 89 568 345. Ihre Firmennummer bei der Allianz ist 74523 032 und Ihre Durchwahl ist 56. 
Von welchem Anschluss aus rufen Sie an?" 

*Kunde*:
Hä? Ich bin zu Hause. Wo haben Sie alle diese Informationen her?" 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Wir sind an das System angeschlossen." 

*Kunde*: (seufzt) 
"Oh, natürlich. Ich möchte zwei von Ihren Spezial-Pizzen mit besonders viel Fleisch bestellen." 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Ich glaube nicht, dass das gut für Sie ist." 

*Kunde*:
"Wie bitte??!!" 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Laut Ihrer Krankenakte haben Sie einen zu hohen Blutdruck und extrem hohe Cholesterinwerte. 
Ihre Krankenkasse würde eine solche ungesunde Auswahl nicht gestatten." 

*Kunde*:
"Verdammt! Was empfehlen Sie denn?" 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Sie könnten unsere Soja-Joghurt-Pizza mit ganz wenig Fett probieren. 
Sie wird Ihnen bestimmt schmecken." 

*Kunde*:
"Wie kommen Sie darauf, dass ich das mögen könnte?" 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Nun, Sie haben letzte Woche das Buch 'Sojarezepte für Feinschmecker' aus der Bücherei 
ausgeliehen. Deswegen habe ich Ihnen diese Pizza empfohlen." 

*Kunde*:
"Ok, ok. Geben Sie mir zwei davon in Familiengrösse. Was kostet der Spass?" 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Das sollte für Sie, Ihre Frau und Ihre vier Kinder reichen. 
Der Spass, wie Sie es nennen, kostet 45 Euro." 

*Kunde*:
"Ich gebe Ihnen meine Kreditkartennummer." 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Es tut mir leid, aber Sie werden bar zahlen müssen. 
Der Kreditrahmen Ihrer Karte ist bereits überzogen." 

*Kunde*:
"Ich laufe runter zum Geldautomaten und hole Bargeld, bevor Ihr Fahrer hier ist." 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Das wird wohl auch nichts. Ihr Girokonto ist auch überzogen." 

*Kunde*:
"Egal. Schicken Sie einfach die Pizza los. Ich werde das Geld da haben. Wie lange wird es dauern?" 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Wir hängen ein wenig hinterher. Es wird etwa 45 Minuten dauern. Wenn Sie es eilig haben, 
können Sie sie selbst abholen, wenn Sie das Geld besorgen, obwohl der Transport von Pizza 
auf dem Motorrad immer etwas schwierig ist." 

*Kunde*:
"Woher wissen Sie, dass ich Motorrad fahre?" 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Hier steht, dass Sie mit den Ratenzahlungen für Ihren Wagen im Rückstand sind und ihn 
zurückgeben mussten. Aber Ihre Harley ist bezahlt, also nehme ich an, dass Sie die benutzen." 

*Kunde*:
"@#%/$@&?#!" (Fuck You) 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Achten Sie lieber darauf, was Sie sagen. Sie haben sich bereits im Juli 2006 eine 
Verurteilung wegen Beamtenbeleidigung eingefangen." 

*Kunde*:
(sprachlos) 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Möchten Sie noch etwas?" 

*Kunde*:
"Nein, danke. Oh doch, bitte vergessen Sie nicht, die beiden kostenlosen Liter Cola einzupacken, 
die es laut Ihrer Werbung zu den Pizzen gibt." 

*Pizzakurier*:
"Es tut mir leid, aber die Ausschlussklausel unserer Werbung verbietet es uns, 
kostenlose Softdrinks an Diabetiker auszugeben." 

*Kunde*:
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....


----------



## Sven_HH (3 März 2009)

> Brennendes Hochhaus
> Kein Ausweg?
> 
> 
> ...


......................
Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## dani (7 März 2009)

> Im Herbst auf einer Bank
> 
> Ein alter Mann sitzt auf einer Parkbank und weint.
> 
> ...





> John wollte Sex mit einer Kollegin aus seinem Büro haben, Sie allerdings hatte bereits einen Freund.
> Eines Tages war John so frustriert, dass er direkt zu Ihr ging und zu Ihr sagte:
> "Ich gebe Dir 100 Euro wenn Du Liebe mit mir machst!"
> 
> ...


Füllzeichen


----------



## nade (7 März 2009)

http://www.autsch.de/39577/mercedes_werbung___typisch_benz/


----------



## Ralle (12 März 2009)

60 Jahre DDR - Aktuelle Kamera


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2009)

Der Anschiss nach dem Nettoeinkommen
Nehmen wir an, Sie haben in Ihrer Arbeit einen wirklich saudummen
Fehler gemacht. Wie ihre Vorgesetzten darauf reagieren hängt
allerdings nicht – wie Sie vielleicht glauben - von der Art und
Schwere Ihres Fehlers ab, nein, sondern von der Höhe Ihres
Nettoeinkommens.
Diese Erkenntnis wurde wissenschaftlich untersucht und das Ergebnis
ist nachfolgend dargestellt:
Nr.
Nettoeinkommen:
Reaktion :
1.
bis 600,- EURO
Sie blödes Arschloch sind fristlos gefeuert.
2.
bis 750,- EURO
Furchtbarer Anschiss, Eintragung in die Personalakte.
3.
bis 900,- EURO
Furchtbarer Anschiss.
4.
bis 1.100,- EURO
Anschiss.
5.
bis 1.500,- EURO
Aufforderung, es doch beim nächsten Mal etwas besser zu machen.
6.
bis 2.500,- EURO
Bitte um Stellungnahme zu der neuartigen Arbeitsweise.
7.
bis 4.000,- EURO
Keine Reaktion, den Fehler müssen Ihre Kollegen nach Punkt 1-4 ausbaden.
8.
bis 5.500,- EURO
Anerkennung wegen unkonventioneller Arbeitsweise und dem Erkennen
neuartiger Perspektiven.
9.
bis 11000,- EURO
Ihre Fehler bezeichnet man als strategische Entscheidungen.
10.
ab 11.000,- EURO
Ihre Arbeitsweise wird zum neuen Unternehmens-Leitbild erklärt, Sie
werden in den Vorstand berufen und im Hof wird ein lebensgroßes
Standbild von Ihnen errichtet. Selbstverständlich erhöhen sich Ihre
Bezüge um 30%.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2009)

*Koma*

Ein Mann lag seit längerem im Koma, aus dem er ab und zu erwachte. 
Seine Ehefrau war Tag und Nacht an seinem Bett. Eines Tages, als er 
wieder einmal bei Bewusstsein war, deutete er ihr, näher zu kommen. 
Er flüsterte: "In all den schlimmen Zeiten warst du stets an meiner 
Seite. Als ich entlassen wurde, warst du bei mir. Als dann mein 
Geschäft pleite ging hast du mich unterstützt. Als wir das Haus 
verloren haben, hieltest du zu mir. Als es dann mit meiner Gesundheit 
abwärts ging warst du stets in meiner Nähe. Weißt du was?" 
Ihre Augen füllten sich mit Tränen der Rührung. 
"Was denn, mein Liebling?" hauchte sie. 
"Ich glaube du Schlampe bringst mir Pech!" 
​


----------



## Markus (16 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> 60 Jahre DDR - Aktuelle Kamera


 
ist leider gleöscht, gibts das noch wo?


----------



## Solaris (16 März 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ist leider gleöscht, gibts das noch wo?



ja hier:
http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/60-jahre-ddr/

aber das copyright wird sie auch bald einholen...


----------



## Solaris (16 März 2009)

Drei Mäuse sitzen an der Bar und
protzen damit, wer von ihnen  die
coolste ist.

Die Erste sagt: "Wenn ich eine
Mausefalle sehe,  nehme ich mit der
linken Hand den Käse raus. Mit der
rechten fange ich den  Bügel ab und
mache vor dem Essen noch etwas
Krafttraining".

Die  Zweite: "Wenn bei uns Rattengift
gestreut wird, nehme ich mir  eine
Rasierklinge, hacke den Stoff klein,
lege eine Linie und zieh mir  das
Zeug durch die Nase."

Die dritte Maus steht auf und  geht.
"Hat's Dir die Sprache
verschlagen?"
fragen die Mäuse. "Ihr  langweilt
mich", sagt die Dritte.
"Ich geh nach Hause, die Katze  ficken!"


----------



## RalfS (17 März 2009)

*Ich habe die Kneipe gewechselt...*

Bei macher Wirtin hofft man allerdings, dass sie nicht so bedient...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 März 2009)

RalfS schrieb:


> Bei macher Wirtin hofft man allerdings, dass sie nicht so bedient...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 7398



Iregndwie darf ich das Teilchen nicht lesen....

Nachtrag: Aber über meinen eingebetten Link gehts ;-)


----------



## eYe (17 März 2009)

*Frau: Du Schatz, bin mal weg ins Fitnesstudio. Ich mache Beine, Bauch, Po.
Mann: Neee du lass mal, davon hast du genug. Mach lieber Titten!*


----------



## waldy (18 März 2009)

Kommt einer in Sparkasse rein und sagt:
" Hände Hoch - das ist Überfall .
Das Geld überweisen Sie bitte auf diese Konto ..... "

gruß


----------



## eYe (18 März 2009)

Rollt nee Kugel um die Ecke und fällt um...


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Rollt nee Kugel um die Ecke und fällt um...



kommtn pferd zum floristen: hamse au ma geritten?"


----------



## doublecee (18 März 2009)

treffen sich zwei ...beide tot


----------



## Sockenralf (18 März 2009)

Laufen zwei Zahnstocher durch den Wald
Kommt ein Igel vorbei
Sagt der eine Zahnstocher zum anderen: Hast du gewußt, das hier auch ein Bus fährt?



MfG


----------



## Approx (18 März 2009)

*Finde den roten Punkt!*

Viel spaß beim Suchen!

http://www.ffn.de/uploads/tx_ffnfunnymail/1236811045_derrotepunkt.pps

Gruß Approx


----------



## Homer79 (18 März 2009)

@Approx

gezuckt hab ich...


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2009)

*Kneipenwechsel*

Hallo,



			
				RalfS schrieb:
			
		

> Bei macher Wirtin hofft man allerdings, dass sie nicht so bedient...
> 
> Kneipenwechsel.pdf



Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass unser Admin diese Mädels für den Service beim nächsten Forumstreffen engagiert hat. *ROFL* 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2009)

*gggrrrr*

Hallo,



> Ein Bodybuilder kommt zur Samenspende. Die Schwester gibt ihm ein Röhrchen, damit er seinen Samen hinein geben kann. -
> "Na, das ist aber zu klein!" meint er!
> 
> Daraufhin gibt ihm die Schwester ein Marmeladenglas und er verschwindet hinter einem Vorhang. Nach einer Weile hört die Schwester ein ungeheueres Gestöhne. - "Kann ich ihnen helfen?" fragt sie. - Er antwortet: "Haben sie vielleicht mal ein Handtuch für mich?"
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gebs (19 März 2009)

*Das Handbuch für die gute Ehefrau*

findet Ihr hier:
http://www.schaepp.de/handbuch/in.html

und wie sieht's heute aus:  :sb3:

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 März 2009)

*Unglaublich*

Nicht schrecken!


----------



## zotos (22 März 2009)

Quelle: titanic-magazin


----------



## Manfred Stangl (22 März 2009)

Ich hab schon wieder sowas grausiges gefunden.
Ich mußte nur 5 Wochen in Ägypten ausharren!!!

schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## röhrengertl (23 März 2009)

*Zu meinem 100ersten Artikel nich Geburtstag!!!*

Ich geb eine Runde aus zu meinem 100 Artikel, etwas verspätet aber trotzdem!:sm19::sm24::s11::s12: !!! Und Sorry hab heute frei! Leider gezwungenermassen! Kurzarbeit!!! Mi..!!! Hab mir den Rettungsplan angesehen, echt gut!!! 

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Markus (24 März 2009)

@qm
warst du das? zeit und persönlichkeit würden ungefähr zutreffen

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/4eqsVAw-Der-erste-Ingenieur


----------



## Question_mark (24 März 2009)

*Seltenes Filmdokument*

Hallo,

@Markus

Ein seltenes, aber gut erhaltenes Filmdokument aus meiner Zeit vor der Simatic N   :s1:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (25 März 2009)

> "Alles neu generieren" vor Transfer auf Bediengerät
> Bevor Sie mit Ihrem Projekt in den Produktivbetrieb gehen, generieren Sie das Projekt vollständig über den Befehl "Alles neu generieren...".​Um Delta Generierzeiten im laufenden Projektierungsbetrieb zu verkürzen, empfiehlt es sich ebenfalls gelegentlich den Befehl "Alles neu generieren ..." zu verwenden.​


Quelle: WCf 2008 Lies mich zum SP1


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 März 2009)

Ein Ehepaar feiert Goldene Hochzeit, im selben Lokal wie vor 50 Jahren
Nach der Feier gehen sie aufs selbe Zimmer wie vor 50 Jahren
Die Frau legt sich nackt aufs Bett und fragt Ihren Mann:
"Was hast Du Dir gedacht, als du mich vor 50 Jahren das erste mal so gesehen hast?"
"Wow, der saug ich die Titten flach und vögel ihr das Hirn raus!
*Und das hab ich geschafft!"*


----------



## TommyG (1 April 2009)

Einer aus Karlau:

Wer war der erste Elektriker im Dschungel?


Ist doch klar, Jonny Weidmüller..




Tom


----------



## Approx (2 April 2009)

*Nochn paar E-Witze*

Im Hörsaal: "Warum brummt der Trafo da vorn eigentlich so?" 
Prof: "Wenn Sie 50 Perioden in der Sekunde hätten, dann würden Sie auch brummen...!"" 

Was ist ... gelb und hängt an der Dachrinne? -Ein toter Blitz!

Wer ist der Schutzpatron der Elektriker??? -Heidi Kabel!!! 

Wer ist der beste Elektriker Europas ????? 
Jörg Haider - Ihm ist es gelungen inerhalb kürzerster Zeit ganz Östereich zu isolieren.

Die letzten Worte eines Schlossers: "Ich kenn da einen guten Elektrikerwitz"

Herr Elektriker, wo bleibt denn eigentlich das Licht, wenn ich es abends ausschalte? "Schaun sie doch mal im Kühlschrank nach"

Welches ist das älteste Handwerk?
Das Elektohandwerk! Denn als Gott sprach: "Es werde Licht" hatten die Elektriker schon vier Wochen vorher die Kabel gezogen.


----------



## Ralle (2 April 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Die letzten Worte eines Schlossers: "Ich kenn da einen guten Elektrikerwitz"



Die letzten Worte des Elektrikers: "Da ist kein Saft drauf..."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 April 2009)

sagt der E-Meister zu seinen Gesellen

He Ihr da Ohm, macht doch Watt Ihr Volt

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Move (2 April 2009)

Möchten Sie Gleichstrom oder..... später?


----------



## crash (2 April 2009)

*[SIZE=+4]Elektriker[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+3]
Wichtige Tips zur Handhabung und Pflege[/SIZE]* 

Heranwachsende Elektriker dürfen nicht an Dosen hantieren, 
bei welchen mit Schlägen jeglicher Art zu rechnen ist.  
Lassen Sie Ihren Elektriker niemals an elektrische Geräte, 
die noch funktionieren und die Sie noch benutzen wollen.  
Ausgewachsene Elektriker sind 3x täglich, 
jedoch mindestens nach jedem Genuss von Kaffee, Tee, Suppe oder Kakao 
kräftig von innen mit Alkohol zu reinigen. (Merke: Nicht am falschen Ende sparen). 
Dadurch behält er die für seine Rasse typischen glänzenden Augen, 
sein glattes Fell und seine innere Ruhe und Ausgeglichenheit.  
Streicheln Sie Ihren Elektriker niemals gegen den "Strich".  
Bei Mangelerscheinungen, wie z.B. ruhigen Händen, 
geben Sie ihm am Besten einen Schraubenzieher und einen alten Fernseher, 
an dem er sich richtig austoben kann.  
Sollten Sie einen schlafenden Elektriker finden, 
sollten Sie Ihn nicht wecken, erschrecken oder gar einstecken. 
Treffen Sie vielmehr dafür Sorge, dass 


 er in seinem erholsamen und wohlverdienten Schlaf nicht gestört wird.
 er warm und weich zu liegen kommt (Lagertemperatur +18 bis +22 Grad Celsius).
 er nach dem Aufwachen eine warme Mahlzeit vorfindet.
   Im Übrigen ist es ratsam: 


 ihn nicht zu hetzen.
 ihn nicht zu reizen.
 ihn niemals von der Seite oder sogar laut oder barsch anzureden.
 ihn niemals unter Strom zu setzen.
 ihm immer zu zeigen, wie sympatisch er Ihnen ist.
   Verwenden Sie nur Original-Ersatzteile aus dem Fachgeschäft: 


 Elektriker, Standart - Bestnr. 0815
 Elektriker, Bürobereich - Bestnr. 4711
 Elektriker, Vorarbeiter - Bestnr. 0000
 Elektriker, High-Tech - Bestnr. 2001
 Elektriker, Lizenz zum Löten - Bestnr. 007
  Dann werden Sie lange und viel Freude an Ihrem Elektriker haben.


----------



## ralfi (2 April 2009)

*Die Regeln des Schlafzimmergolfs:*
1. Jeder Spieler sollte seine eigene Ausrüstung für Spiel, normalerweise einen Schläger und zwei Bälle bereitstellen.
2. Die benutzung des Golfkurses muß vom Eigentümer des Lochs genehmigt werden.
3. Anders als beim Golf im Freien, ist das Ziel den Schläger ins Loch zu bekommen und die Bälle draußen zu behalten.
4. Für ein erfolgreiches Spiel, sollte der Schläger einen festen Stiel haben. Kurseigentümern ist es erlaubt, die Stielhärte zu überprüfen, bevor das Spiel beginnt.
5. Golfkurseigentümer behalten sich das Recht vor, die Schlägerlänge zu beschränken, um Schaden am Loch zu vermeiden.
6. Das Ziel des Spieles ist es, so viele Schläge wie notwendig auszuführen, bis das Loch voll und der Eigentümer zufrieden ist. Das vorzeitige Abbrechen des Spiels kann dazu führen, daß dem Spieler die Lizenz entzogen wird.
7. Es wird als unhöflich betrachtet, das Loch sofort bei der Ankunft zu spielen. Erfahrene Spieler brauchen erforschen zuerst die Hügel und Bunker des Golfkuses.
8. Spieler sind davor gewarnt, keine anderen Golfkurse zu erwähnen, auf denen sie gespielt haben, oder gegenwärtig spielen. Es wird berichtet, daß aufgebrachte Kurseigentümer die Ausrüstung des Spielers aus diesem Grund beschädigen haben.
9. Bei vielen Kursen ist seit einigen Jahren ein Regencape als Standardausrüstung erforderlich.
10. Spieler sollten nicht annehmen, daß der Kurs jederzeit spielbar ist. Spieler könnten enntäuscht sein, wenn der Kurs vorläufig wegen Wartungsarbeiten geschlossen hat. Es wird empfohlen, in einer solchen Situation äußerst taktvoll zu sein. Fortschrittlichere Spieler finden alternative Spiele.
11. Spieler sollten sicherstellen, daß ihr Spiel gut geplant ist, besonders wenn sie einen neuen Kurs zum ersten Mal spielen. Ehmalige Spieler können zornig zu werden wenn sie entdecken, daß ein Anderer auf dem Golfkurs spielt, den sie für einen privaten Kurs hielten.
12. Der Eigentümer des Kurses ist für das Beschneiden von Büschen verantwortlich, die die Sichtbarkeit vom Loch reduzieren können.
13. Spielern wird unbedingt dazu geraten, die Erlaubnis vom Eigentümer einzuholen, bevor sie versuchen den Golfkurs von hinten zu spielen.
14. Langsames Spiel ist ratsam, jedoch sollten die Spieler darauf vorbereitet sein, auf verlangen des Kurseigentümers das Tempo zu erhöhen.
15. Es wird als eine hervorragende Leistung betrachtet, dasselbe Loch mehrmals hintereinander in einem Spiel zu spielen, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt.


----------



## TommyG (2 April 2009)

Drei Kollegen,

ein Schlosser, ein Elektriker und ein IT-ler zanken, wer hat den ältesten Beruf...

Welches ist das älteste Handwerk?

Der Schlosser: Galileo, und sie dreht sich doch...

Das Elektohandwerk! Denn als Gott sprach: "Es werde Licht" hatten die Elektriker schon vier Wochen vorher die Kabel gezogen. 		(SRY, aus dem Post oben geklaut..)

Der IT-ler:
Und wer, glaubt ihr, hat das Chaos vor dem Urknall angerichtet?



Greetz, Tom


----------



## e4sy (7 April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SXNAtwYMBw

*ROFL*


----------



## Approx (7 April 2009)

Greez Appro


----------



## Approx (8 April 2009)

*Vieviel ist eine TRILLION DOLLAR?*

eigentlich gar nicht lustig...

www.pagetutor.com/trillion/index.html 
...aber interessant!


----------



## Murdok (8 April 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6201698/Ukrainische_Band_spielt_Hot_n_Cold_von_Kate_Perry


----------



## argv_user (8 April 2009)

Murdok schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6201698/Ukrainische_Band_spielt_Hot_n_Cold_von_Kate_Perry



Einfach Klasse Unplugged Konzert!!! Eins, zwei drei Danke!
Und das schon am Vormittag, wie soll man das denn verkraften?


----------



## zotos (8 April 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> ...
> Und das schon am Vormittag, wie soll man das denn verkraften?



Dann hab ich noch was für Deinen Nachmittag mal sehen wie Du das verkraftest ;o)

Dschinghis Khan


----------



## centrox (21 April 2009)

*Da denkt man sich nichts böses...*

Gebt mal bei amazon.de in der Suche "pc vernetzen" ein


----------



## Homer79 (21 April 2009)

> Gebt mal bei amazon.de in der Suche "pc vernetzen" ein



nicht schlecht...*ROFL*


----------



## crash (21 April 2009)

centrox schrieb:


> Gebt mal bei amazon.de in der Suche "pc vernetzen" ein



Das ist wohl die andere oder die neue Bedeutung von "pc vernetzen". *ROFL*


----------



## Medical (21 April 2009)

centrox schrieb:


> Gebt mal bei amazon.de in der Suche "pc vernetzen" ein


Wieder mal ein Beispiel für "gute" Suchmaschinen....
dem http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musculus_pubococcygeus PC-Muskel sei Dank


----------



## argv_user (21 April 2009)

Ich wusste schon immer, dass der PC keine Erfindung von IBM ist.


----------



## knorpe (22 April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyN_XPq1xEo&hl=de

lg knorpe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri8c-iX_qz8


----------



## Murdok (23 April 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri8c-iX_qz8


Super  Gibts solche Programme irgendwo ?


----------



## mariob (23 April 2009)

_Hallo,
ich habe mir die Videos zwar noch nicht angesehen, aber der ist auch gut:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Trojaner-Geld-oder-Windows--/meldung/136608
Schreibt jemand mal was universelles, mit austauschbarer Kontonummer? Würde das dann für 1 Euro kaufen.....

Gruß
Mario
_


----------



## Jumper (25 April 2009)

*Frauen-Tanken*

Frauen und Autos!
www.cartoonland.de/archiv/frauen-und-smart/


Aber das mit dem verwechseln des Tankdeckels mit dem Belüftungsstutzen ist gestern auch einem Franzosen passiert der sein neues Auto in Freiburg abgeholt hat und gleich mal zur Tankstelle ist
-->  Benzin entzündet sich auf dem heißen Motor
-->  Totalschaden :TOOL: !


----------



## Murdok (3 Mai 2009)

*Auslöser für Schweinegrippe gefunden !!!*


----------



## Approx (4 Mai 2009)

*ohne Worte...*

Arme Frau....


----------



## Mike369 (5 Mai 2009)

Boah ist das fies


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Mai 2009)

*Gute Idee mit Eigentor*

Ist sowas eine gute Idee, oder nicht???

Aber die Versicherung hat perfekt gekontert, oder etwa nicht!?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## nade (6 Mai 2009)

Kannt ich schon, aber trotzdem gut zu lesen.*ROFL*
Mit dieser Schlagfretigkeit müßte man auch mal hier bei Unsinnsurteilen vorgehn.
http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/glossaire/index.php?pa=cat&cid=1&start=15


----------



## The Big B. (7 Mai 2009)

Falls noch jemand einen neuen Job sucht, ich hab da was gefunden.:-D


----------



## Approx (8 Mai 2009)

*Schwank aus dem Leben...*

Ein Dieb, ein Präsident und ein Erhalter aus einem Stahlwerk kommen in die Hölle (wohin auch sonst).
Der Teufel fragt sie, ob sie noch jemanden anrufen möchten.
Der Dieb antwortet: "Ja, ich würde gern noch meine Freunde anrufen, die mir beim letzten Bruch geholfen haben." - "OK", antwortet der Teufel, "hier unten in der Hölle wird jede Minute, die man nach oben telefoniert, aber mit 1 Tag Fegefeuer abgerechnet!" Das ist dem Dieb egal, er ruft seine Kumpanen an und gibt nach 30 Minuten das Telefon wieder ab. "Alles klar, das macht 30 Tage Fegefeuer", gibt der Teufel noch an den Dieb weiter. 

Der Präsident möchte ebenfalls telefonieren, die Berechnung ist ihm bekannt. Er ruft seine Frau, seine Kinder und seine Minister an und gibt nach etwa 60 Minuten das Telefon zurück. "Du kennst die Regeln, also 60 Tage Fegefeuer für Dich", entgegnet der Teufel dem Präsidenten. 

Der Mitarbeiter der Stahlwerks-Erhaltung sagt daraufhin: "Ich muss noch meine Kollegen anrufen, Anweisungen zu Bedarfsmeldungen und SAP-Berichten durchgeben, Reperaturen koordinieren, 159 Postkorbeingänge umverteilen, die Mehrarbeit und diverse Telefondienste planen und einen Monatsbericht für die Geschäftsführung erstellen". Er nimmt also das Telefon und telefoniert. Es dauert 1 Stunde, 2 Stunden, 3 Stunden ... Nach 12 Stunden gibt er das Telefon ab. 
Daraufhin der Teufel: "OK, Du kannst gehen."
Der Dieb und der Präsident sind entsetzt: "Warum darf er gehen, er hat für mindestens 2 Jahre Fegefeuer telefoniert?!?!" 
Teufel: "Anrufe von Hölle zu Hölle sind gebührenfrei." 

ROFLMAO


----------



## Friese_250 (11 Mai 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Vegetarier sind Menschen, die ihre Wurst beim Gärtner kaufen



auch, aber Vegetarier ist ein alter Indianischer Name für: "Der ist zu blöd zum Jagen"
Friese


----------



## Question_mark (12 Mai 2009)

*Grrr ...*

Hallo,

lach mich gerade richtig weg ....



> Geht 'ne dicke Frau zum Doc.
> Sie macht sich unten rum ganz frei und der Doc fängt mit der Untersuchung an.
> Nach 10 Minuten die dumpfe Stimme vom Doc : "Können Sie bitte mal pupsen?"
> Die Frau fragt neugierig "Dient das der Untersuchung?"
> "Nein", antwortet der Doc, nur zur Orientierung!



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Mai 2009)

Unterhalten sich zwei Kondome:

"Mein Gott, geht es mir schlecht heute."
"Kein Wunder, Du warst gestern ja randvoll."


----------



## Justw (12 Mai 2009)

Cooler Witz, Gerhard. Kommt mir vor als würden die Kondomwitze langsam die Blondinenwitze ablösen. Habe in letzter Zeit mehrere Kondomwitze gehört, die gabs ja früher fast gar nicht. War er schon höchste Zeit, dass es wieder mal neue gibt, manche Witze hab ich bestimmt 100mal gehört.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Mai 2009)

naja......


"Weißt Du, wo sich beim Kondom die Seriennummer befindet?"

"Nein."

"Dann hast Du ihn auch noch nie ganz aufgerollt..."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Mai 2009)

Was macht man mit 365 gebrauchen Kondome?

Man formt daraus einen Reifen und schreibt GOOD YEAR drauf.


----------



## zotos (12 Mai 2009)

Alt aber passt zum Thema:

Meine Freundin und ich planen, zu heiraten. Meine Freundin ist eine Traumfrau. Da ist aber etwas, das mich beunruhigt: Ihre jüngere Schwester. Sie ist 20 Jahre alt, trägt Minis und weit ausgeschnittene T-Shirts. Immer wenn sie in meiner Nähe ist, gestattet sie mir Einblick in ihre Unterwäsche und in ihren Ausschnitt. Das macht sie bei niemandem sonst, nur bei mir.

Eines Tages rief mich die kleine Schwester an, um mit mir einen Termin abzumachen. Sie wollte über die Planung der Hochzeit und die Gästeliste sprechen. Als ich bei ihr ankam, war sie alleine zu Hause. Sie flüsterte mir ins Ohr, sie wolle nur ein einziges Mal vor der Hochzeit mit mir schlafen. Wirklich nur ein einziges Mal. Sie sei total scharf auf mich. Niemand würde je davon erfahren, danach würde sie wieder die brave kleine Schwester sein. Ich war total schockiert.

Sie sagte, sie würde jetzt die Treppe hochgehen. Wenn ich es ebenso wie sie wolle, solle ich ihr einfach ins Schlafzimmer folgen. Oben angekommen warf sie mir ihr Höschen entgegen und verschwand im Schlafzimmer. Ich sagte kein Wort, verließ das Haus und ging zu meinem Auto. Draußen tauchte auf einmal mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater auf, umarmte mich und sagte in Tränen: "Wir sind so glücklich, dass du unseren kleinen Test bestanden hast. Wir können uns keinen besseren Mann für unsere Tochter wünschen. Willkommen in der Familie".

Und die Moral dieser Geschichte? Bewahre deine Kondome immer im Auto auf ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Mai 2009)

Es geht aber auch ganz ohne Kondome:



> Unterhalten sich 2 Freunde... fragt der Eine den Anderen:
> Sag mal, so ganz unter uns... Hast du Deine Freundin schon mal ins andere Loch ge*****?
> 
> Darauf der Andere: Bist du bescheuert??? Ich will doch nicht, dass sie schwanger wird!!!


Bis dann,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Mai 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Es geht aber auch ganz ohne Kondome:
> 
> Bis dann,
> 
> dia



Ich kenn mich ja nicht so aus, aber doch gerade bei analsex sollte man doch kondome verwenden.

Welches ist der kleinste Dom?

Das Kondom

Kann nur einer drin stehen und die Glocken hängen draussen


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Mai 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich ja nicht so aus, aber doch gerade bei analsex sollte man doch kondome verwenden.




Jedenfalls da, wo die Kühe schöner sind, als die Frauen *ROFL*


----------



## crash (14 Mai 2009)

Treffen sich 2 Damen aus gehobenen Kreisen: 
"Letzte Woche war ich mal wieder Golfen" 
"Prima. Macht echt Spass" 
"Hatte nur etwas Pech, habe mich zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Loch verletzt" 
"Grausam, ist mir auch mal passiert - da hält kein Pflaster!"


----------



## Ralle (14 Mai 2009)

Finanzkrise einfach erklärt:

Es ist August, eine kleine Stadt an der Riviera, Haupt-Saison, aber es
regnet, also ist die Stadt leer.
Alle haben Schulden und leben auf Kredit.

Zum Glück kommt zu einem Hotel ein reicher Russe.
Er will ein Zimmer und legt 100 $ auf dem Tisch, danach geht er sich das
Zimmer anzuschauen.

Der Hotelchef nimmt schnell die Banknote in die Hand und läuft schnell,
um seine Schulden bei dem Fleischlieferanten zu regulieren.
Dieser nimmt die Banknote in die Hand und läuft schnell,
um seine Schulden bei dem Schweinezüchter zu regulieren.
Dieser nimmt die 100 $ in die Hand und läuft schnell,
um bei dem Futterlieferanten seine Schulden zu reduzieren.
Dieser nimmt mit großer Freude das Geld in die Hand und gibt es der Hure,
mit der er letztens war und bei der er die Dienstleistungen auf Kredit
genommen hat.
Die Hure nimmt das Geld in die Hand und läuft froh,
um ihre Schulden bei dem Hotelchef zu regulieren, wo sie auch letztens war
und da Kredit hat....

In derselben Sekunde kommt der Russe vom Zimmer zurück und sagt,
dass das Zimmer ihm nicht gefällt. Er nimmt seine 100 $ in die Hand und
verlässt die Stadt.

Niemand hat verdient, aber die ganze Stadt hat keine Schulden mehr und
schaut optimistisch in die Zukunft!


PS: Oder umgekehrt, einer kommt ohne Geld, keiner hat Schulden, und am Ende Geht der EINE mit Geld, alle anderen haben Schulden. *ROFL*


----------



## maweri (14 Mai 2009)

*Rechtzeitig aufklären!!!*

Ein Vater geht mit seiner kleinen Tochter zum FKK-Strand.
Dort sieht sie ihn zum ersten Mal nackt.
"Was hast du denn da unten?" fragt sie. " Ach weißt du, das ist mein kleiner Geier." "Ähmm..." 
'Glück gehabt' denkt er sich, das Thema ist durch.

Während sie im Sand spielt, schläft er völlig entspannt ein...

Als er aufwacht, verspürt er starke Schmerzen im Unterleib und sieht nur ein grelles weißes Licht. Langsam werden die Umrisse einer Person erkennbar.
Anhand des weißen Kittels und des Stethoskops um den Hals vermutet er, daß er im Krankenhaus ist.
"Was ist passiert?" stöhnt er. "Das sollte am besten ihre Tochter erzählen." antwortet der Arzt.

"Also das war so, Papi. Mir war langweilig. Und dann habe ich deinen Geier gestreichelt. Das schien ihm zu gefallen, denn er strecke sich mir entgegen.
Aber plötzlich hat er mich angespuckt! Da habe ich ihm den Kopf abgerissen, die Eier zertreten und sein Nest angezündet..."


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Mai 2009)

*Spiele der Elektrotechnik*

_*Thema heute:*_

Der Elektromagnet


----------



## Human (20 Mai 2009)

Kommen so an die 30 Entlein in den Himmel...
Fragt Jesus das erste Entlein: "Na, wie heißt denn du?"
Entlein: "Hansi"
Jesus: "Was hast du denn den ganzen Tag gemacht?"
Entlein: "Rein ins Tümpi, raus aus Tümpi, wieder rein ins Tümpi und wieder raus aus Tümpi, etwas essen und dann wieder rein ins Tümpi und wieder raus, rein und wieder raus. Und dann war ich müde und bin schlafen gegangen."
Fragt Jesus das zweite Entlein: "Na, wie heißt denn du?"
Entlein: "Basti."
Jesus: "Was hast du denn den ganzen Tag gemacht?"
Entlein: "Rein ins Tümpi, raus aus Tümpi, wieder rein ins Tümpi und wieder raus aus Tümpi, etwas essen und dann wieder rein ins Tümpi und wieder raus, rein und wieder raus. Und dann war ich müde und bin schlafen gegangen."
Und das zieht sich hin, bis fast alle durch sind, und dann kommt so ein ziemlich verwuscheltes und verzaustes Entlein mit Zick-Zack-Gang daher.
Jesus: "Na, wie heißt denn du?"
Entlein: "Tümpi..."


----------



## Gerhard K (21 Mai 2009)

Fährt ein autofahrer bei rot über die kreuzung und wird von einer polizistin angehalten.
er kurbelt das fenster runter und fragt."wie viel?"
die polizistin:"30 euro"
darauf der fahrer:"ok, steig ein"*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard K (21 Mai 2009)

einen hätte ich noch

*Richtige Diagnose
Kommt eine Frau mit geschwollenem Gesicht zum
Arzt und sagt:
"Herr Doktor, was soll ich nur tun, mein Mann
schlägt mich immer, wenn er vom Trinken nach
Hause kommt?"
Der Arzt rät: "kochen Sie sich einfach einen
Kamilletee und gurgeln sie diesen immer wenn ihr
Mann nach Hause kommt.
Gurgeln Sie bis er eingeschlafen ist.
Und dann kommen Sie in einem Monat zum
Kontrollbesuch".
Bei der Kontrolle ist sie überglücklich.
"Herr Doktor, Ihr Rat wirkt Wunder, mein Mann hat
mich - seitdem ich den Kamilletee gurgle, nicht einmal
geschlagen".
Sagt der Arzt:
"Wusst ichs doch. Es war nicht der Alkohol, sondern
ihr freches Maul"​*


----------



## Markus (22 Mai 2009)

Cybersex so kann es Enden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anonym): was hast du an?
Mädchen : Kleidung (eine minute später)
(anonym) : was hast du an?
Mädchen : immer noch Kleidung...!
(anonym):ich habe nichts mehr an und du?
Mädchen : ...und immer noch ------- Kleidung
(anonym) : was für welche?
Mädchen : Baumwolle
(anonym) : sag schon namen!
Mädchen : anke, gudrun und heinz
(anonym) : was sind das für namen?
Mädchen : weiß ich nicht, aber du wolltest welche hören...!
(anonym) : nein, wie heißt deine Kleidung?
Mädchen : is nich dein ernst, oda? Das hat mich noch nie jemand gefragt
(anonym) : nein, die namen deiner Kleidungsstücke!
Mädchen : die Frage kommt aufs gleiche raus...naja, ich habe ihnen noch keine gegeben...aber ich kanns ja jetzt nachholen wenn du darauf bestehst...also horst, giesela, ingeborg, heinrich und jockel!
(anonym) : Nein, die Art der Kleidung!
Mädchen : immer noch Baumwolle...sogar 100%!!!
(anonym) : T-shirt, Hose, Boxer?
Mädchen : nein Baumwolle!
(anonym) : keine Lust auf cs?
Mädchen : nein, ich spiele nicht gerne Counter-Strike!
(anonym) : man ey, cs und ts cybersex und telefonsex!
Mädchen : ich vergewaltige weder meinen pc, noch mein telefon!
(anonym) : bist du noch Jungfrau?
Mädchen : Wieso noch? Ich bin Zwillinge und werde es wohl auch immer bleiben!
(anonym) : man ich gebs auf! wechseln wir das Thema...wo kommst du her?
Mädchen : aus meiner mama


----------



## doublecee (22 Mai 2009)

aus aktuellem anlass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O944AhUeP3E

greetz m3nd|


----------



## crash (22 Mai 2009)

Kommt ein Mann in die Apotheke und hebt beide Hände hoch.
Schaut der Apotheker fragend? „Was möchten Sie denn? Ne Handcreme??
„Nö“, sagt der Mann, „ich hätte gerne Z E H N Viagra.“
„Was denn?“ Fragt der Apotheker etwas ungläubig, „Zehn Stück, gleich auf einmal??“
„Jaaaa“, antwortet der Mann stolz, „ich bekomme heute Damenbesuch“, fügt er erklärend hinzu.
Am nächsten Tag kommt der gleiche Mann noch mal in die Apotheke, und hebt eine Hand hoch.
Fragt der Apotheker: „Möchten Sie heute F Ü N F Viagra??
„Nein,“ antwortet der Mann, „eine Handcreme - die Dame hat gestern abgesagt.“


----------



## crash (22 Mai 2009)

*Geniales Schild*

Das habe ich in unserer 4ma auch schon mehrfach aufgehangen,
aber irgendwelche hirnlosen Deppen reißen das immer wieder ab.


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2009)

"Wer suchet der findet - wer drauftritt verschwindet"

...Motto der Minensucher  *ROFL*


----------



## Approx (26 Mai 2009)

Greez Appro


----------



## maxmax (26 Mai 2009)

*Lok Steuerung PWM - Handbetrieb*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unhXEQQk8G8&eurl=http://


----------



## mariob (26 Mai 2009)

Ist das Wechselstrom?,
die Spannungen sollten auch nicht gerade unter 42V sein, das wird nicht reichen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Approx (30 Mai 2009)

...


----------



## ASEGS (1 Juni 2009)

*Was die Japaner nicht alles können :-o)))*



http://www.derwitzbold.de/funlink/2195_Unglaublicher_Bowlingwurf.html


----------



## ASEGS (1 Juni 2009)

*Was für ein geniales Einparken !*

http://www.derwitzbold.de/funlink/2297_Schwierigkeiten_beim_einparken.html

*ROFL*


----------



## nade (1 Juni 2009)

Ach parkt man nicht so einen POLO ein?
Also auf dem Platz dreht man normalerweise nen 7,5 Tonner ohne den Rasen Platt zu machen mit weniger Lenkerrei


----------



## Human (2 Juni 2009)

Der Fahrer des Polo in einem 7,5-Tonner... das wär was! *ROFL*


----------



## Murdok (2 Juni 2009)

Ich glaube das ist doch eher ne Frau...denen fehlt doch da irgendwie das räumliche Vorstellungsvermögen


----------



## Manfred Stangl (4 Juni 2009)

In Anlehnung an Markus´ "Machts gut ihr Trottel":

Wann darf man "Scheisse" sagen?


----------



## Approx (5 Juni 2009)

*Gebet zum Wochendende...*

anbei ein gutes Gebet zum Wochenende!


----------



## zotos (5 Juni 2009)

Quelle: http://www.titanic-magazin.de


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Juni 2009)

Manche Leute lernen es _*nie*_:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110393547279




Der Altpapiercontainer wird es dankend annehmen...


----------



## Ralle (5 Juni 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Manche Leute lernen es _*nie*_:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110393547279
> 
> ...



Unglaublich, vor Allem, es steht eindeutig und klar in der Beschreibung! "Natürlich ohne Inhalt" *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (5 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Unglaublich, vor Allem, es steht eindeutig und klar in der Beschreibung! "Natürlich ohne Inhalt" *ROFL*


Ich fürchte, bei manchem sind die Deutschkenntnisse dafür nicht ausreichend


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Juni 2009)

Wenn der Käufer mit "W" anfängt, geht's hier bald wieder rund...*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## ASEGS (6 Juni 2009)

Na ich weiß nicht.... Ob man das sooo klar beurteilen kann.
Da steht " NEU-OVP". Grds. bedeutet das NEUE WARE in Orginalverpackung. Es ist auch allgemein bekannt das diese Kürzel eigentlich auch dafür steht. Und wird auch in der Mehrzahl der Fälle für Neuware in einer Orginalverpackung verwendet. 
Und nicht : Neue Verpackung! 

Und DAS ist defintiv eine Täuschungshandlung... + dadurch Vermögensverfügung erlangt... nämlich den überhöten Preis - könnte schon mit den anderen Tatbestandsvoraussetzungen des § 263 StGB einen Betrugstatbestand ergeben. 

Anders herum, steht es schon recht deutlich in der Überschrift und wenn man den Rest seines Textes ihm positiv zu seinen Gunsten auslegen will, hat er es ja auch nochmals geschrieben, dass es sich nur um die Verpackung handelt. Außer, diese eine o.g. Kürzel!

NACHTRAG:
Nach meiner Ansicht, hätte er gerade bei einer Auktion, weit viel mehr darauf hinweisen müssen (z.B. mit großer roter Schrift), daß es sich hierbei NUR um die Verpackung handelt. Und das hat er nicht. Er hat Mißverständlich seinen Text verfasst... vielleicht absichtlich. Was wir nicht wissen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juni 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> ...Nach meiner Ansicht, hätte er gerade bei einer Auktion, weit viel mehr darauf hinweisen müssen (z.B. mit großer roter Schrift), daß es sich hierbei NUR um die Verpackung handelt.



Hier steht klar und ausdrücklich "ohne Inhalt" im Auktionstext. 

Natürlich steht es jedem zu, über den Sinn und Unsinn des Verkaufs
einer leeren Schachtel zu philosophieren. Aber wir sind ja in einem
relativ freien Land und da darf man das zweifellos.

Und wer über 300 EUR bietet ohne den Text richtig zu lesen, dem ist
nicht zu helfen. Er befindet sich aber in guter Gesellschaft. Es ist ja 
heute üblich, nach dem Staat zu schreien wenn man große Scheiße
gebaut hat  (Mehdorn, Arcandor, Wiedeking, ...), statt mit den Folgen
zu leben.

Ich habe dafür aber kein Verständnis.


----------



## gravieren (7 Juni 2009)

Hi

Laut BGB §138   gibt es den Tatbestand des "Wuchers".

Oder vertue ich mich hier etwa.


http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/138.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juni 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Laut BGB §138   gibt es den Tatbestand des "Wuchers".



Ja, aber den sehe ich nicht erfüllt.

Erkennst Du etwa eine Zwangslage? Wenn jemand so eine Verpackung 
300 EUR wert ist, dann so er sich auch bekommen.


----------



## gravieren (7 Juni 2009)

Hi


Auszug BGB138:


(1) Ein Rechtsgeschäft, das gegen die guten Sitten verstößt, ist nichtig. (2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, _*der Unerfahrenheit*_, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder _*gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen.  *_

Ich habe mal beide Grunde das mal "rot" gemacht.

Ich bin jedoch NICHT der Vollprofi.


----------



## jabba (7 Juni 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Auszug BGB138:
> ...


 
Wieso unerfahren ?
Da haben noch mindestens 8 andere mitgeboten, im Text steht es eindeutig drin "selbstverständlich ohne Inhalt". Zur klären wäre hier wie der Bieter mit der Sache verfährt, nur wenn er auf der Bezahlung besteht wäre es zu klären. Es gibt genug Anbieter die bei so etwas von sich aus den Rückzug machen, daher kommen ja auch die Floskeln "Spassbieter müßen mindesten 30% bezahlen"-

Hier werden immer wieder BGB Gesetze aufgeführt , Hallo !?
Das ist eine Auktion da gelten zum Teil ganz andere Regeln, und ein Gebot aus welchen Irtümer auch immer ist  erst einmal Bindend.
Der Anbieter hat die Tatsache weder verschwiegen , noch irgendwie verschleiert z.B. ganz klein unter Sonstiges geschrieben .

Im Bekanntenkreis war mal einer auf einer Auktion der Bundeswehr, er wollte einen VW-Kübel ersteigern, Als das Ding immer teuer wurde hat er mit seiner Freunding kurz ein höheres Limit abgesprochen. Dann hebt er die Hand und bekommt den Zuschlag.
Leider war ihm entgangen das schon der nächste Titel aufgerufen war, ein LKW Winterdienstwagen für den 20'ig fachen Preis. Er ist da nicht rausgekommen, weil der kauf bindend war.

weiterhin zum Thema Wucher, der Bieter hat der Preis geboten , der Anbieter hat den nicht verlangt. Wie sähe es denn dann auf einer Kunstauktion aus ?


----------



## zotos (7 Juni 2009)

Ich denke das Thema wäre einen eigenen Thread wert. Könnte einer der Super-Moderatoren oder Admins das mal bitte verschieben? 

Danke.


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 Juni 2009)

Oh, oh... da habe ich ja was losgetreten...

Obwohl ich diesen hier eigentlich viel besser finde:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Inkontinent-werden-Top-Hypnose-DVD_W0QQitemZ310131164174QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPflege_Inkontinenzbedarf?hash=item483542040e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

Wer sich nicht vor'm Altwerden scheut könnte damit der unausweichlichen Zukunft vorgreifen... 

Die, die schon ihren eigenen Zivildienstleistenden im Hause haben werden sich den Spaß doch sicher nicht entgehen lassen, oder!?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Juni 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Oh, oh... da habe ich ja was losgetreten...
> 
> Obwohl ich diesen hier eigentlich viel besser finde:
> 
> ...



Tach zusammen.

Der hat aber auch gleich die passenden gegenmittel im shop... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310088013898QQssPageNameZMERC_VI_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=310131164174&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310087984753QQssPageNameZMERC_VI_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=310131164174&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4



Ich muss mal... CD wechseln... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (7 Juni 2009)

Hat der auch eine Hypnose-CD für SPS-Programmierung, am besten auf russisch ? *ROFL*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Juni 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Hat der auch eine Hypnose-CD für SPS-Programmierung, am besten auf russisch ? *ROFL*



Nein, leider nicht. :sad:

Wenn man aber die:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Verwirklichen-Sie-Ihre-Ziele-Hypnose-CD_W0QQitemZ310089467983QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHörspiele?hash=item4832c5c84f&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A30

Die:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Besser-lernen-Hypnose-CD_W0QQitemZ310087982665QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSach_Fachbücher?hash=item4832af1e49&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A30

und die:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mehr-Power-in-der-Arbeit-Hypnose-CD_W0QQitemZ310088066719QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHörspiele?hash=item4832b0669f&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A30

Zusammen nimmt,
Wäre das bestimmt schonmal ein guter anfang.
*ROFL*

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Sollten wir da ne Spendenkasse für einrichten?


----------



## The Big B. (8 Juni 2009)

Ein verheirateter Mann ging zum Beichten: 
 "Ich habe fast eine Affäre mit einer anderen Frau gehabt." 
 "Was meinst du mit "fast"?", fragte der Pfarrer. 
 "Nun ja, wir haben uns ausgezogen und dann aneinandergerieben, aber dann haben wir damit aufgehört." 
 Darauf der Pfarrer: "Reiben ist dasselbe wie Reinstecken. 
 Du wirst nicht mehr in die Nähe dieser Frau gehen. 
 Nun, bete fünf Vaterunser und stecke 100 Euro in den Opferstock!" 
 Der Mann verließ den Beichtstuhl, sagte seine Gebete, ging zum Opferstock, blieb einen Moment davor stehen und wandte sich zum Gehen. 
 Der Pfarrer hatte ihn beobachtet und kam aus dem Beichtstuhl geschossen. 
 "Ich habe das gesehen. Du hast kein Geld in den Opferstock getan!" 
 "Ich habe es dagegen gerieben und Sie sagten, das sei dasselbe wie das Reinstecken!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Juni 2009)

Treffen sich zwei Penise

Sagt der eine: Du ich hab gehört, Viagra wird verboten
Sagt der andere: Die werden uns doch nicht hängen lassen


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Juni 2009)

*Ein neuer Weg aus der Krise*

Heute das Thema Sparen - Aber richtig!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jdq...n-stelle-sparen-.html&feature=player_embedded


Und mal nebenbei gefragt:

Hat irgendjemand aus diesem Forum versucht, sein altes Auto in der Bucht zu verkaufen??? Die Art der Beschreibung kam mir so vertraut vor...
Muss eventuell die Kohle vom Altpapierkauf wieder in die Kasse kommen?


----------



## Homer79 (11 Juni 2009)

das mit dem Toipapier geht ja gar ni, was gibts nur für Idioten auf der Welt...*ROFL*


----------



## Proxy (11 Juni 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> das mit dem Toipapier geht ja gar ni, was gibts nur für Idioten auf der Welt...*ROFL*



Wieso nicht schon selber ausprobiert? Ich hätte dann gernen nähre Infos woran es gescheitert ist.*ROFL*


----------



## Proxy (11 Juni 2009)

Die Krise dauert länger als erwartet:


----------



## Homer79 (11 Juni 2009)

> Wieso nicht schon selber ausprobiert? Ich hätte dann gernen nähre Infos woran es gescheitert ist.



"geht ja gar ni" ist bei uns so ein Spruch für absoluten Schwachsinn oder halt so was...ich komm halt aus Sachsen, deswegen nicht alle wörtlich nehmen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Juni 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Warum können Frauen beim Sex besser denken?  Weil Sie mit dem Hauptrechner verbunden sind![/FONT]


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Juni 2009)

Wo wir grad' das Thema "Beichte" hatten...



> Immer häufiger kommt ein fremder Mann zu Mami
> und die beiden verschwinden im Schlafzimmer. Eines Tages versteckt sich der 8-jährige
> Sohn im Kleiderschrank, um zu beobachten, was die
> beiden so machen. Auf einmal
> ...


----------



## Human (12 Juni 2009)

Eine Schrittkette für den Programmierer, der schon alles hat und das auch noch nach Maß *ROFL*:

http://www.s-art.de/shop/contents/de/p184.htmlhttp://www.s-art.de/shop/index1.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2009)

*Zusammenhang?*



Human schrieb:


> Naja, das wär ja noch besser, hauptsache mal wieder auf dem Bauch schlafen können...




Vielleicht ist nur Deine Schrittkette etwas zu eng geraten:



Human schrieb:


> Eine Schrittkette für den Programmierer, der schon alles hat und das auch noch nach Maß
> http://www.s-art.de/shop/contents/de/p184.html



*ROFL*


----------



## Paule (12 Juni 2009)

Unterhalten sich die zwei Oberschenkel einer Frauen,

sagte der linke zum rechten: "Gehen wir heute Abend ins Kino?"

darauf der rechte um linken: "Klar, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt" *ROFL*


----------



## TommyG (14 Juni 2009)

Was sagt der Mann,

der bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser steht?

Ups, das geht jetzt aber über meinen Verstand....


Zwei Damen unterhalten sich: Meine Schwiegermutter hat jetzt das perfekte Gewicht: 2,75 kg, inkl Urne...


Zwei edle Damen:
Mein Mann hat mir 3000€ für die Blumen auf der Beerdigung vermacht, hast Du ja gesehen, schön und üppig...
Dann noch 5000€ für die Nachfeier, hast du ja gesehen, alle waren da, eine schöne Feier...
und noch 10.000€ für nen Stein...
...hebt die Hand, erfreut sich am Funkeln und meint: Na, sieht doch gut aus, was?!?!?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Juni 2009)

Damit es mit die 200.000 schneller erreicht werden:

Auf einem Kreuzfahrtschiff
Eine ältere Dame fragt einen Mann in Uniform
"Sind Sie hier der Kapitän?"
"Nein, meine Dame, ich bin der Erste Deckoffizier"
Die ältere Dame läuft weg und schüttelt den Kopf
"Auf diesem Schiff ist wirklich für alles gesorgt."


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Die Tiere im Wald betrinken sich jeden Abend völlig sinnlos. Jeden Abend steigt eine tolle Party,am nächsten Tag geht es immer allen total schlecht.

Eines Abends sagt der Fuchs: 'Tiere im Wald, so geht es nicht mehr weiter. Wir Tiere des Waldes sind ein Vorbild und das geht nicht, dass wir immer total betrunken sind!' Also beschließen sie, ab heute nichts mehr zu trinken.

Am nächsten Tag macht Fuchs eine Kontrollrunde. Der Bär ist zwar etwas schlapp, das Eichhörnchen hüpft schon etwas herum, aber es geht allen besser. Kommt er zum Hasen. Der hängt hinter dem Baum und kotzt sich die Seele aus dem Leib, ist total blau und völlig benommen. Sagt der Fuchs: 'Hase! Wir Tiere des Waldes haben gesagt, wir trinken nichts mehr!' Darauf der Hase: 'Ja, es tut mir ja so leid, ich konnte nicht anders, da waren noch ein paar Reste da, die musste ich einfach trinken...' Fuchs: 'Na gut, heute lass ich dir das noch mal durchgehen. Aber morgen fress ich dich, wenn das nochmal so geht!'

Am nächsten Tag geht der Fuchs wieder seine Runde. Der Bär kommt ihm schon fröhlich singend entgegen. Das Eichhörnchen ist schon fleißig beim Nüsse sammeln. Kommt er zum Hasen. Der hängt unter dem Baum. Die Löffel hängen herunter,die Augen blau umrandet, völlig fertig. Voll besoffen. Sagt der Fuchs:'Verdammt Hase!!! Wir Tiere vom Wald, wir wollten doch nichts mehr trinken!' Der Hase entschuldigt sich wieder tausendfach und der Fuchs sagt: 'Na gut, eine allerletzte Chance bekommst du noch. Aber - Morgen fress ich dich wirklich auf, wenn du wieder besoffen bist!'

Am nächsten Morgen geht der Fuchs wieder seine Runde. Bär und Eichhörnchen geht es sehr gut. Kommt er zu dem Baum, wo der Hase normalerweise immer sitzt. Der Hase ist nicht da. Er schaut sich um, sieht nix. Geht weiter. Da kommt er zu einem Teich. Da sieht er ein kleines Stöckchen von einem Strohhalm herausstehen und immer im Kreis herumschwimmen. Er denkt sich: Da kann aber was nicht stimmen und zieht den Strohhalm heraus. Da hängt doch glatt der Hase dran, schon wieder total voll, schon fast bewusstlos. Sagt der Fuchs: 'Oh verdammt Hase!!! Wir Tiere vom Wald, wir haben doch gesagt, wir trinken nichts mehr!!!' 
Lallt der Hase: 
'Was IHR Tiere vom Wald macht, is UNS Fischen so was von scheißegal....'


----------



## marlob (15 Juni 2009)

Auf dem Friedhof, ein Herzspezialist wird beerdigt.

Der Sarg steht vor einem riesigen, überdimensionalen Herz. 

Der Pfarrer hält seine Rede. 
Als er fertig ist und alle Abschied genommen haben klappt das Herz auf, 
der Sarg rollt hinein und das Herz klappt langsam wieder zu.

In diesem Augenblick fängt ein Trauergast zu lachen an.
Fragt ihn sein Nachbar:
"Warum lachen sie den, das war doch sehr ergreifend?“
“Entschuldigen sie, ich musste gerade an meine Beerdigung denken.“
“Was gibt es da zu lachen?“
“Ich bin Gynäkologe... “


----------



## poppycock (15 Juni 2009)

Wenn man sich mal bei Google verschreibt, bietet diese große Suchmaschine etwas echt geniales an:
Nämlich die "Meinten Sie..."-Funktion!


----------



## Mike369 (16 Juni 2009)

Schaut mal rein, manche können da bestimmt was lernen....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das mit sps zu tun hat?

http://www.youporn.com/watch/335100/sps-best-2/


----------



## Proxy (16 Juni 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was das mit sps zu tun hat?


Naja sowas sollte man sich am Arbeitsplatz nicht ansehen, kann ja der Chef kommen 

P.S. Könnte eine Spritzguss Anlage sein?*ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juni 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Naja sowas sollte man sich am Arbeitsplatz nicht ansehen, kann ja der Chef kommen



Und der schickt dich dann einen kaffee trinken, damit er sich den film in ruhe ansehen kann


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Juni 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Naja sowas sollte man sich am Arbeitsplatz nicht ansehen, kann ja der Chef kommen
> 
> P.S. Könnte eine Spritzguss Anlage sein?*ROFL*



Ist beim Spritzguss das Teil nicht hart wenn es rauskommt und flüssig wenn es reinkommt?


----------



## Proxy (16 Juni 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist beim Spritzguss das Teil nicht hart wenn es rauskommt und flüssig wenn es reinkommt?



Stimmt, aber schonmal das video rückwärts angesehen?

Da fällt mir der spruch von meinen Meister in der Ausbildung ein, der hat immer gesagt "ich zieh´ ihn härter raus, als du ihn reinsteckst"


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Juni 2009)

DAS KÜRZESTE UND WUNDERBARSTE MÄRCHEN DER WELT!


Es war einmal ein stattlicher Prinz, der die wunderschöne Prinzessin

fragte: "Willst Du mich heiraten?"

Und sie antwortete: "...NEIN!!!"

Und der Prinz lebte viele Jahre lang glücklich und ging angeln und jagen und

hing jeden Tag mit seinen Freunden herum und trank viel Bier und betrank

sich so oft er wollte, spielte Golf, liess seine Jacke auf der Stuhllehne im

Esszimmer hängen und hatte Sex mit Dirnen und Nachbarinnen und Freundinnen

und furzte nach herzenslust und sang und rülpste und kratzte sich

ausgiebig am Sack.

ENDE


----------



## Ralle (18 Juni 2009)

Viel Spaß beim Zocken *ROFL*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCrZxZLSzXU


----------



## crash (18 Juni 2009)

Frauen...
Anhang anzeigen Frauen.pdf


----------



## eYe (18 Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ZZreXEqSY


----------



## com (19 Juni 2009)

Ein Affe und ein Biber: (vom russ. direkt übersetzt)

Ein Baum am Ufer eines breiten Flusses. Auf dem Baum ein Affe, rauch ein Joint. Biber schwimmt nah am Ufer und beobachten den Affen neugierig. Biber: Affe was machst du da?
Affe: Ich rauche ein Joint, willst du? Komm mal.
Biber kommt aus dem Wasser geht zum Affen.
Biber: was ist das, was soll ich machen?
Affe: zieh mal hier dran, es wird dir sehr geil gehen. gibt dem Biber den Joint. Biber zieht dran
Affe: und?
Biber: k.a, spür nix
Affe: Ok, mach folgendes: zieh mal ganz stark in dich hinein und spring ins Wasser, schwimme ans andere Ufer unterm Wasser und wenn du da rauskommst spürst du die Geilheit.
Biber machts. Kommt aus dem Wasser am anderen Ufer und wird voll high. Ein Wasserpferd guckt den Biber komisch an und fragt ihn, was er so tue. 
Biber: oh man, schwimm mal auf die andere Flussseite, da ist ein Affe, der macht so geile Sachen, musst du mal probieren. Das Wasserpferd taucht ein, kommt auf der andere Seite aus dem Wasser raus
Der Affe erschreckt sich und schreit: Ausatmen Biber, schnell schnell ausatmen...

Gruß
com


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juni 2009)

Ein Autofahrer missachtet eine rote Ampel und wird von einer 
Polizistin angehalten.
Er kurbelt das Fenster runter und fragt: "Wieviel?"
"30 Euro", erwidert die Polizistin.
Darauf der Autofahrer: "OK steig ein!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Juni 2009)

Deutsches Schulsystem

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-mf6KBtmv-der-ganz-spezielle-schulunterschied.html


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

weil wird gerade von Schule sprechen:

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-29920-der-blaue-brief.html



MfGG


----------



## eYe (21 Juni 2009)

Seit heute weiß ich endlich wozu so eine Siemens SPS gut sein kann 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri8c-iX_qz8


----------



## Question_mark (22 Juni 2009)

*Gggrrr ....*

Hallo,



> Eine Frau kommt nach Hause und erzählt ihrem Mann, "Weißt Du noch die ganzen Male wo ich Kopfschmerzen hatte? Die ganzen Jahre lang...? Also, die sind jetzt total weg...!"
> "Was?," sagt der Mann, "keine Kopfschmerzen mehr? Wie kommt denn das?"
> Sagt die Frau: "Kerstin riet mir, daß ich mal zu diesem Hypnotiseur gehe, und der hat mir empfohlen ich soll mich vor einen Spiegel stellen und mehrere Male zu wiederholen …"Die Kopfschmerzen sind weg" "Die Kopfschmerzen sind weg" "Die Kopfschmerzen sind weg" "Die Kopfschmerzen sind weg" Und das hat tatsächlich funktioniert! Die Kopfschmerzen sind weg!!!
> "Das ist ja ganz toll" meint der Mann. "Das freut mich echt!"
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (22 Juni 2009)

*Hihi*

Hallo,



> Ein älteres Schweizer Ehepaar kommt zwecks Urlaub am Londoner Flughafen an und nimmt sich ein Taxi zum Hotel.
> 
> Die Fahrt dauert etwas länger und daher denkt sich der Taxifahrer, er muss jetzt etwas Konversation machen.
> 
> ...



Gruß vom 

Question_mark


----------



## Approx (22 Juni 2009)

Quelle: http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Sachsen


Beispiele unvergleichlich sächsischer Sprachkultur 

Mootschekeepschen, auch Mootschekiebschn (Marienkäfer) (Spezialdialekt, der nur in Guttau gesprochen wird)
Hiddsche (kleine Fußbank, große Scheibe Brot)
Beschorglaaass (Becherglas)
Flaschndeefl / Flaschndeibl (Zwickau )(Flaschenteufelchen)
Ferdsch (Fertig oder auch Orgasmus auf sächsisch)
Huhdälei (Krankheit)
Desdn (testen)
Fümfe (Fünf)
Sechse (Sechs)
Rahdscho (Radio)
MAX ICH LIEBE DICH WIRKLICH ÜBER ALLES UN DERMASSEN
CANDY ICH LIEB DICH AU ÜBER ALLES MISS YOU SO SEHR
Gibbe (Zigarette)
Bemmbix (Brotdose)
Niedn-Husn-Ack (Nieten-Hosen-Laden, vergl.:"Jeansladen")
Gaggau (Kakao)
Garacho (hohe Geschwindigkeit)
Gossdehäbbchen (Kostprobe)
Ä Schälchn Heeßn (Kaffee)
Ä Gäffschn plätschorn (Kaffee trinken)
Blörre (schlechter Kaffee)
Euja (Ja, doch. Zustimmung einer befremdlichen Art und Weise)
Nu (Einverstanden)
Nu Nu (na klar .. lass mich in Ruhe)
fuleima (vielleicht einmal; gerne verwendet im Sinne von: "Gibbe fuleima de Buddor niebor!" - Gib mir bitte mal die Butter)
dorledzd (vor kurzem)
Göhrborrgreeße (Körpergröße)
Änne hallwe Borrdzschon (Ein kleiner Mensch)
Klänne ( Chemnitzer Dialekt), Kleene ( Leipziger Dialekt) ( Kleine)
Ä Schdobblhobbser (Ein kleiner Mensch)
Änne Donne (ein beleibter Mensch)
Schgaadaamd (Skatabend)
"Da habsch kee Problähm dermit!" ("Da habe ich kein Problem mit!")
"Gombschudor" ("Der allgemein bekannte Computer auch: Gombjudoar")
"Hammor ni" (Das haben wir nicht)
Nemm de Pfoten wesch, isch kenndsch do gor ni! (Nehm deine Finger von mir, ich kenne dich doch gar nicht)
Hähhh? (Wie bitte ?)
Sörfen (Surfen (nicht mit "Sohfen" zu verwechseln, das heißt saufen))
Vürtsch Johre hammor nüscht gehobbt - jätz simmor ooch mo dron ! (Vierzig Jahre hatten wir nichts - Jetzt sind wir einmal an der Reihe)
Moch de Glubbschn uff du Orschkrompe! (Mach die Augen auf du Arschkrampe!)
Nu glor (Na mein Gott, das ist schon in Ordnung so)
Nor (Universalwort, für Ungeübte nicht aussprechbar, Achtung! Entgegen allen unwissenden Vermutungen vor allem zustimmend gemeint! Vor allen Dingen als Nachfrage/Aufforderung zum Bestätigen von einer Aussage genutzt)
bäbbeln (Fußball spielen)
Glei ditscht se nei ( Sonnenuntergang an der Ostsee auf Hiddensee )
griechisch ne´ Gola?_ (Bekomme ich eine Kola) _
Angola gännd isch misch dod saufen_ (An Kola kann ich mich tot saufen)_
Gänsefleisch dn Kofferaum offmachn? (Können sie den Kofferraum aufmachen?)
Dresden´so rum dresd'en´so rum Leipzisch gleich (Redensart um sich 2 Städte in Sachsen zu merken)
Bäffschdägg (bei Gallileo bewiesen: Frikadelle)
Gorl-Morx-Schtodt (Stadt mit 3 "O" - Karl-Marx-Stadt - heißt jetzt wieder Chemnitz)-->"Gemtz"
AHHHH MAX BITTE GLAUB MIR WIRKLICH
"Mior sei Saggse, ior sei Hesse, was mior scheiße, dud ior fresse!"
Bardeiuffdrach (Parteiauftrag)
räschnwermerkrieschn (bald regnet es, Regenwürmer krieschen)
es rahnt /es reegnt ( es regnet)
Bemme (Brotscheibe, Schnitte)
Wurscht-Bemme (Wurstbrot)
däbbisch ( blöd )
fuftsch (Fünfzig)
Gummifuftscher (Kondom)
S hod dichdsch gedrehschd (Es regnete stark)
bläägen (laut reden / schreien)
bennn' (schlafen)
Follfostn (Vollpfosten - Bremse - Jemand der einen bei irgendetwas behindert)
Sgladschdglei (Es klascht gleich und zwar keinen Applaus!)
dinngenuff (da rauf)
do Ohm (da Oben, Bitte nicht Verwechseln mit dr' Ohm => die Oma)
funkngudsch (Straßenbahn)
ahrdibbln (Kartoffeln)
Schmiesche (Gliedermaßstab mit metrischer Teilung)
neisprechkastl (Handy)
Hiedrabradl (eig. erzgebirgisch [Hin-trag-Brett] Tablett)
MAX WILL DICH NIE IM LEBEN VERLIEREN ECHT JETZT
fuffzn (15)
fei (zur Verstärkung des Standpunktes; hast fei net rächt)
diggschn (bockig sein)
Scheiorhador (textiles Produkt, zum Wischen von Fußböden genutzt, nicht zu verwechseln mit "Do griggst glei eene gescheiort." - böse Drohung!)
borbsch (barfüßig, barfuß)
I Love you dermaßen
ICH DICH AUCH MEIN EMOLEIN
Orschwerbleede! (Mir platzt gleich der Kragen!)
Dannebohm (Tannenbaum)
Bommlmitz (Bommelmütze)
Hä [mit bis zu 998 weiteren "ä´s" ergenzbar zB.: Häääääääääääääääääää] (Wie bitte?)


----------



## Markus (22 Juni 2009)

PARTY!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGy6txj8FQ0

*ROFL*


----------



## argv_user (22 Juni 2009)

Ergänzung zum Beitrag von Approx:

De Zuch en Rischdung Kallmaxstadt fehrt en Körze ob!

(frei nach J.B.007: Octopussy)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2009)

*Auszuch aus dem Trabbi-Handbuch*

Lieber Genosse!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Erwerb Deines TRABANT 601 S.

Was lange währt, wird endlich guht. Nachdem Du jetzt über 12 Jahre gewarded hast, gannst Du heude endlich Deinen Trabant (auch liebevoll 'TRABI' genannt) zur ersten Ausfahrt besteigen.

Doch zuvor einige dechnische Hinweise, die Dir hilfreich sein sollten:
Modor: Luftgegühlder Zwezylinder Zwedagder mid Drehschieber-Einlasssteuerung.
Vendile: geene
Noggenwelle: ooch geene
Zahnriem: ooch geener
Zindung: Molotov Abreisszindung
Zindgerzen: Blitzkov 175 hl UdSSR
Wergaser: Einloch-Schlauchrüssel-Wergaser Patschki / Bratislava
Lichdmaschine: 30 Watt Sonnenundergang Peking
Benzinbumbe: ooch geene
Anlasser: VEB Anlasserkombinat Winterschreck
Fahrwerg: Frondandrieb (vorne rechts). Einzelraduffhängung für Ersatzrad. Eingeleng-Hinderachse an Gummifedern. Seilzuglengung mit audomadischer Spurverbreiderung nach 10000 km. Hidraulische Drommelbremse vorn und gelegendlisch ooch hinden.
Garosserie: Bodengrubbe 2 mm emaillierdes Badewannenblech. Sonst Blasdig. Liechesidse nach Lösen von vier Schrauben (Schluesselweide 22) schnell bedriebsbereid.
Extras: Dacho wird durch Windrad am Wagenbug angedrieben, daher bei Gechenwind   leichde Fehlmessung möglich.

Scheibenwischer: Handbedrieb durch gleichmaessiches Ziehen an roter Schnur (optionahle   Sonderausschdaddung).

Scheibenwasch-Anlache in Form einer Wasserpisdole (liecht im Handschuhwach). Falls eine Beheizung des Wachens nodwendig wird (z.B. im Winder), ist es zweckmässich, einen Spiridusgocher zu erwerben (VEB Spiridusgocherkombinat Flammendes Inferno)
Dieser Gocher passt genau auf die Middelgonsole.
Achdung!! Beim Schalden Asbesthandschuhe drachen, sonst Brandblasen!
Fahleisdung: Die Geschwindiggeet des Wachens in der Ebene ist eine ungeheuere. Sie gonnte in der Deitschen Demokrottschen Rebublick nicht erforscht werden, da hier eine höhere Geschwindichkeet als 100 km/h nicht erlaubt ist.
Geräusche: Die Geräusche halden sich in Krenzen:
Fahrgeraeusch innen: ca. 125 dB
Fahrgeraeusch aussen: ca. 138 dB

Hier noch ein wichdicher Hinweis: (** ACHDUNG - wichdich ! **)
Das Zendralgommitee der Sozialisdischen Einheedsbartei Deitschlonds hat am 1.10.1989 beschlossen, dass jedes nach dem 1.10.1989 in der DDR gebaude Graftfohrzeuch mit einer audomadischen Stasi-Gursgontrolle ausgestaddet wird. Dieses bewirgt, dass in einem Fohrzeuch, das sich länger als drei Stunden in westlicher Richdung beweechd, die Gobblung egsblodiert.

Zum Schluss möchden wir Dir, lieber Genosse, noch einen Hinweis geben: Auf Grund der grossen Nachfroge nach unserem TRABANT 601 S im In- und Ausland gann der nächste Wachen an Dich erst in 16 Johren und 3 Monaden ausgeliewerd werden. Desholb: Gleich nicht zöchjern, sondern den nächsten bestellen !

Und nicht vergessen: DIE BARDEI HAT IMMER RECHD !


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Juni 2009)

Jetzt wo es bald wieder an der Zeit ist, sich mit neuen Auszubildenden auseinanderzusetzen:

http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/glossaire/index.php?pa=cat&cid=1

Jede Fremdsprache kann nützlich sein!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## dani (22 Juni 2009)

Was macht man als Rallyefahrer wenn es einem langweilig wird?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs-jAImScms


----------



## Approx (25 Juni 2009)

*Originaltext zum Thema **Freundschaft** von einer 13 Jährigen Berlinerin ohne (!) **Migrationshintergrund**:* 

_[Ehii Bebii?]] du biizT maiin eiin und aLLezZ wiir ham sch0n s0 viieL durchqemachT!!! Wiir kenn unz jedz sch0n 2 Taqe und niiemand wiird unz jeh wiieda auzeiinanda briingen ehii [niiemand fiiQQt unsan StolzZ (uns aber schon)] Bebii wiir siind eiinfacH *ReaL SiistazZ* wiir ham sch0n soo viieL erLebt iin diiesa ZeiiT diie wiir unz sch0n kenn...Bebii du biizt eiinfach aLLezZ für miich iich Liiebe diich so übeLzt....x3 U&'nd mee f0rever_ 

Erklärung:
Anscheinend vorliegende Wörter sind nur selten einem existenten Wort zuzuordnen, was zur Folge hat, dass man keine generelle Übersetzung schreiben kann. Das Geheimnis ist nämlich, dass die Wörter nur kodierte 32bit-Informationspakete und deren Prüfsummen sind, die versendet werden. Auch geht der Schriftzeichenstandard weit über den Umfang des ASCII hinaus und enthält meistens bis zu 100.000 verschiedene Zeichen. Die Verschlüsselung entspricht in etwa der Verschlüsselungsstärke von NTSC-Festplatten, weshalb es so gut wie hoffnungslos ist, diese Sprache entschlüsseln zu wollen.


----------



## jabba (28 Juni 2009)

*Wohnungen in China frei*

Ob da noch einer in den Nachbarhäusern wohnen will.
Gibet in China eigentlich kein Muniereisen ?


----------



## zotos (28 Juni 2009)

MINI Clubman. Have you seen that?


----------



## The Big B. (28 Juni 2009)

Das Oma Problem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eR...DD84AF90C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

für Leute mit Hunger und einen Hang zum türkischen Nationalgericht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_JNTmFJczQ


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Juni 2009)

Unsere neue Aushilfe:

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-1oeka3ly-sexy-kabelgirl.html



MfG


----------



## Question_mark (30 Juni 2009)

*Egon ist enttarnt ....*

Hallo,



> Frau Egli begibt sich in eine Tierhandlung und erblickt sofort einen prächtigen Papagei.
> 
> Auf dem Preisschild steht: Papagei NUR 10,- Euro  !!!!   "Warum denn so billig?", fragt Frau den Tierhändler verwundert.
> 
> ...



Gruß vom 

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2009)

Mach noch Zwiebel rein.....

LINK


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2009)




----------



## Proxy (30 Juni 2009)

Die liebe Großmutter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOR2IzV-3lI


----------



## hausenm (30 Juni 2009)

ob*s der "Neue" besser kann?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZA4J1f_NFw *ROFL*


----------



## hausenm (1 Juli 2009)

Nachtrag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fS0OMmUWC0&feature=related


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2009)

Wenns mal wieder ganz schlimm kommt:


----------



## hausenm (1 Juli 2009)

Heute mal ein kleiner Witz aus dem Süden der Republik:
Bill Gates ist gestorben und kommt vor das Höllentor.
Ein kleiner UNterteufel öffnet und sieht im Buch der Reservierungen nach.
Teufel:" Bill Gates, ja du bist hier richtig, vorab eine kleine Info: ich zeige dir 3 Räume und du hast die freie Auswahl!"
Bill Gates:" Das ist mehr als fair!!".
Nun beginnt der Rundgang, 
        - im ersten Raum ist in der Mitte ein großes feuriges Loch, die Deliquenten hängen an den Wänden des Loches und werden von Feuer und den anwesenden Teufeln gequält.
der Teufel:" Und Bill, wie ist es. Gefällt dir das?"
Bill:" Nein das möchte ich nicht!"
        - der zweite Raum istdüster und modrig, auch hier hängen die Deliquenten an den Wänden und werden von den 
anwesenden Teufeln gequält.
der Teufel:" Und Bill, wie ist es. Gefällt dir das?"
Bill:" Nein das möchte ich nicht!"
Teufel:" Nun gut ich zeige dir nun den letzten Raum, aber den mußt du nun nehmen"
         - der Dritte  Raum hat ein großes Fenster, in der Mitte steht ein Tisch mit einer guten Flasche Rotwein. Am Kopfende sitzt eine Superfrau und in der Ecke steht ein neuer PC. Bill Gates ist begeistert.
Nach der Runde wird der Teufel zu Satan gerufen:
Satan:" Warum gibst du Bill Gates unseren besten Rauk, er hat Millionen von Usern betrogen?"
Teufel:" Das stimmt doch garnicht!!"
Satan:" Ich habe es doch gesehen, Der Wein, die Frau unddann noch der PC! Was will der Mann den mehr?"
Teufel:" Nun die Weinflasche hat im Boden ein Loch! Die Frau- keines und beim OC fehlen 3 Tasten!"
Satan:" OK das mit Wein und Frau ist iO aber nur 3 Tasten das ist keine Einschränkung, Bill kann sich weiterhin amüsieren!":
Teufel:" Nun es sind die "STRG" "ALT" und "ENTF" Taste und das Betriebssystem ist Win95".
Gruß
P.S. kommt ursprünglich aus dem MS- Kreis


----------



## Hermann (1 Juli 2009)

http://satirischer.bloganzeiger.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/hamster_x_com.jpg


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2009)

immer wieder schön:


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2009)

und für die flowcharter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Juli 2009)

*Während der letzten SPS-Messe:*

Drei Entwickler stehen in der Toilette am Pissoir. 

Der erste ist fertig und geht zum Waschbecken um seine 
Hände zu waschen. Dann beginnt er sie sehr sorgfältig 
zu trocknen. Er braucht Papier um Papier um jeden Tropfen 
auf seinen Händen abzutrocknen. Zu den anderen beiden 
gewandt sagt er: "Wir bei Siemens werden zu sehr genauer 
Arbeit geschult."

Der zweite Entwickler beendet auch sein Geschäft und 
wendet sich dem Waschbecken zu. Er benutzt ein einziges 
Stück Papier und vergewissert sich, dass er jede mögliche 
Ecke des Papiers ausnutzt. Er dreht sich um und meint: 
"Wir bei Vipa werden nicht nur zu extremer Genauigkeit 
sondern auch zu Effizienz trainiert."

Der dritte Entwickler ist auch fertig, geht direkt zu Tür 
und ruft über die Schulter: "Wir bei 3S pinkeln uns eben 
nicht über die Hände."


----------



## crash (2 Juli 2009)

Fährt ein Vampir auf einem Tandem durch die Stadt
und gerät in eine Verkehrskontrolle.
Polizist: Haben sie was getrunken?
Vampir: Nur zwei Radler.


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir irgendjemand sagen, was das hier ist???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMpvjAdXLXY&feature=related

Oder... vielleicht will ich das lieber doch nicht wissen... *grusel*

Wir haben doch den einen oder anderen Experten hier im Forum, oder!?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Jens_Ohm (2 Juli 2009)

Das ist vielleicht die ANALyse dieser guten Frau (TV-Moderatorin) die vor einiger Zeit ihre Darmspiegelung öffentlich gemacht hat.  
 „Leute geht hin, ihr konntet so was auch haben“


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2009)

*Übelsetzungen*


----------



## Werner29 (6 Juli 2009)

Ups, ein witz über mich???



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...Der dritte Entwickler ist auch fertig, geht direkt zu Tür und ruft über die Schulter: "Wir bei 3S pinkeln uns eben
> nicht über die Hände."



Jetzt mal aus der Schule geplaudert: ich gehe hemmungslos zum Pinkeln, wenn es sein muss und ob die Hände nachher sauber sind, oder nicht, dafür gibt es eine Qualitätssicherung (ja sowas gibt es mittlerweile bei uns, Herr Bäurle, die Zeiten haben sich geändert).
Was man so hört, ist es bei Siemens eher so, dass zuerst eine Kommission gebildet wird, die entscheidet ob und wie der Entwickler zum Pinkeln geht. Bis die ihre Entscheidung getroffen haben, ist der Gang zur Toilette vermutlich überflüssig (haha, Wortspiel).
So, jetzt muss ich aber mal wieder...


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2009)

Werner29 schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich aber mal wieder...


 
... auf die Toilette??


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Juli 2009)

*Der Weg zum Bahnhof ...*

... kann manchmal ganz schön anstrengend sein.


----------



## Burny (9 Juli 2009)

Realschule 1960
Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 50 DM. Die Herstellungskosten betragen 40 DM. Berechne den Gewinn.


Sekundarschule 1970
Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 50 DM. Die Herstellungskosten betragen vier Fünftel des Erlöses. Wie hoch ist der Gewinn des Bauern? (Rechenschieber nicht erlaubt)


Korrektur der Aufgaben durch Frauenrechtsbewegung für Gleichheit 1980
Ein/e Bauer/Bäuerin verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 50 DM. Die Hersteller/Herstellerinnenkosten betragen vier Fünftel/innen des Erlöses. Wie hoch ist der/die Gewinn/in des Bauern, wenn er der Bäuerin 15 DM abgeben muss. (Keine Taschenrechner/innen verwenden!)


Bezirksschule 1990
Ein Agrarökonom verkauft eine Menge (M) subterraner Feldfrüchte für eine Menge Geld (G). G hat die Mächtigkeit von 50. Für die Elemente aus G=g gilt g=DM. Die Menge der Herstellerkosten (H) ist um zehn Elemente weniger mächtig als die Menge G. Zeichnen Sie das Bild der Menge H als Teilmenge von G und geben sie die Lösungsmenge (L) für die Frage an: Wie mächtig ist die Gewinnmenge?


Integrierte Gesamtschule 1995
Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 
50 DM. Die Herstellungskosten betragen
40 DM. Der Gewinn beträgt 10 DM.
Aufgabe: Unterstreiche das Wort “Kartoffeln” und diskutiere mit deinen 15 Mitschülern aus den anderen Kulturkreisen darüber. (Waffen sind nicht erlaubt)

Übersetzung für die Mehrheit der Schüler:
Baueric vergaufe eine Sackic Kartoffelic fur 4 Waffe und 1 Lada Diesel. Erzeugergoste gaine: Saatgut steele. Gewinnic betragt 4 Waffe und Lada Diesel plus DM 150.- Unterstüssung Sosialamt. Unersdrich Wort ‚Kartoffelic' und schlage dich mit Ureinwohner aus Deudseland daruber. (nix Messer/ander Schuler nur slage nid schüsse.)


Schule 2000 nach der Rechtschreibereform
Ein kapitalistisch-prifilegirtes bauer bereichert sich one rechfertigunk an einem sak gartoffeln um 10 Euro. Untersuch das tekst auvinhaltliche feler, korrigire das aufgabenstellunk unt demonstrire gegen das lösunk.


Schule 2005 (nach der Bildungs- und Rechtschreibereform)
Ein agrargenetiker fergauft ein sagg gartoffeln fur € 6.25. die kosden bedragen € 5. der gewin bedregt € 1.25. Aufgabe: margiere den term gardofeln und maile die losung im pdf-format an *glassenleerer@schuhle.de*


Jahr 2010
Sorry, es gipt kaine garoffeln mehr! Nur noch pom frit bei mec doneld. Es lebe der fordschridd.


----------



## Approx (10 Juli 2009)

*Programmierer-Unser*

*Programmier-Unser (als Gegenstück zum Vater-Unser) *

C++ im Code, 
der du bist im Setup, 
deine Schleife komme, 
dein counter++, 
wie im Source so auch im Binary. 
Unser tägliches Array füll uns heute. 
Und vergib uns unsere Syntaxfehler, 
wie auch wir vergeben unserem Compiler. 
Und führe uns nicht zu Visual Basic 
und erlöse uns von den Bugs. 
Denn Dein ist die API, GUI und MFC in Ewigkeit, 
Semikolon.


----------



## zotos (10 Juli 2009)

Ohne Worte.


----------



## TommyG (11 Juli 2009)

Grad gefnden:

Ein Paar fährt im Winter über eine
Landstraße.
Plötzlich entdeckt sie neben derStraße etwas.
 Sie bittet ihren Mann anzuhalten und sieht nach.
 Es handelt sich um ein junges Stinktier.

 Sie: "Das Kleine lebt noch! Laß es uns mitnehmen, etwas aufwärmen und dann wieder freilassen."
 Er: "Nun gut, machen wirs."
 Sie: "Es ist aber halb erfroren,wie sollen wir es am besten transportieren?"
 Er: "Nimm es zwischen die Beine,da ist es schön warm."
 Sie: "Naja, aber der Gestank...?"

 Er: "Halt ihm doch die Nase zu!"

.... Der Ehemann erholt sich derzeit im Krankenhaus - das kleine Stinktier, mit dem er verdroschen wurde, hat leider nicht überlebt !!!

Greetz, Tom

aso, erinner mich an die Sahe mir dem Golfball im Kuhpopo... Guck mal, sieht aus wie deiner..


----------



## Approx (14 Juli 2009)

*Aufwachen!*

http://www.schockwellenreiter.de/blog/2009/07/06/aufwachen/ 

Den Wecker hätte ich heute morgen auch gebrauchen können...


----------



## hausenm (15 Juli 2009)

@Approx
incl. Kopfschmerzen !
Unschwer im letzten Straem zuerkennen


----------



## Markus (15 Juli 2009)

na endlich bringt die pharmaindustrie mal was brauchbares auf den markt - abgesehen von aspirin...

http://www.zickosan.de/


----------



## made215 (16 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Hätte da auch noch einen.

Ein Mann fährt Nachts mit seiner Frau und seinem gelähmten Dackel über die Landstraße. Plötzlich tritt etwas vor ihm auf die Straße und er macht eine Vollbremsung. Er steigt aus um nachzusehen und vor dem Auto steht eine kleine Fee.

Fee: Du hast mir das Leben gerettet und einen Wunsch frei.
Er: Ich wünsche mir das mein Dackel einmal ein Hunderennen gewinnt.

Die Fee schaut sich den Hund genauer an und bemerkt das er nur ein Ohr hat, völlig erblindet ist ihm ein Bein fehlt.

Fee: Das wird sehr schwierig, hast du vielleicht noch einen anderen Wunsch?
Er: Ich wünsche mir das meine Frau einmal einen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnt.

Die Fee schaut sich die Frau an, überlegt eine Weile und sagt " Könnte ich den Hund nochmal sehen?"


----------



## dani (16 Juli 2009)

Hannibal Lector lebt !!!

http://blog.poetry-cop.de/#post1


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juli 2009)

*Schwierige Frage:*

Schwierige Frage: Echt oder Fälschung??


----------



## Manfred Stangl (17 Juli 2009)

*alt - älter - gut!*

Der 15 jährige Sohn kommt strahlend zu seinem Vater.

"Na, Sohn. Wie geht´s?"

"Super! Ich hatte meinen ersten Geschlechtsverkehr!"

"Wahnsinn! Ich bin stolz auf dich! Setz dich zu mir."

"Lieber nicht. Kann ich auch stehen bleiben?"


----------



## hausenm (19 Juli 2009)

Hier noch einer aus dem Süden:
eine Familie zieht nach München (Vater, Mutter 15 jähriger Sohn).
Nach dem ersten Einräumen
Vater: Liebling ich zeige unserem Sohn die Stadt (hat in M. studiert)."
Vater und Sohn ziehen los.
Sohn: "Papa was ist das da vorne?"
Vater:" Das alte Rathaus "
Die Tour geht weiter über Olympiazentrum, Pinakothek etc.
Am Ende kommen die Beiden am "Leierkasten" vorbei.
Sohn: " Papa was ist das für ein Haus?".
Der Vater etwas verlegen:" Nun da kannst du Freude kaufen.".
Als die Beiden Zuhause sind, schlachtet der Sohnemann sein Sparschwein und geht zum Leierkasten.
Die Puffmutter öffnet und der Kleine:" Ich möchte für 15€ Freude kaufen!".
Die Puffmutter nimmt den Kleinen mit in die Küche und gibt ihm 15 Marmaladebrote.
Nach einer Stunde kommt der Sohn nach Hause, Mama und Papa ganz aufgelöste:" Wo warst du?"
Sohn:"Im Haus wo man Freude kaufen kann!"
Papa:" Und was ist Passiert?"
Sohn:" Nun 6 habe ich geschafft, und 9 nur abgeschleckt!"
Solong


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Juli 2009)

Warum richen Frauen so lecker?

Weil 50% ihrer Körperoberfläche aus Orangenhaut besteht


----------



## maweri (20 Juli 2009)

*VHS-Kurse für Frauen*

**********


----------



## Approx (21 Juli 2009)

Fahrrad-Sitzheizung für Enthusiasten:


----------



## nade (21 Juli 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Fahrrad-Sitzheizung für Enthusiasten:



Also die Baterie ist ein ort von mir Produziert worden, und beläuft sich mom auf ein ca Alter von 7 Jahren.... Das ist ehr was für Optimisten.


----------



## Approx (22 Juli 2009)

Ich glaub' Enthusiasten sind grundsätzlich optimistisch....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Juli 2009)

Geiler fake

ich hab mich fast weggeschmissen

http://www.bravo.de/online/render.php?render=080578


----------



## Approx (31 Juli 2009)

*Hochzeitstanz mal anders...*

voll cool!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo6j9lI_eYc


----------



## ASEGS (31 Juli 2009)

*My Name is Paul Wehrwein*

Paul Wehrwein… ein genialer Sportler, Läufer, Akrobat und insbesondere Parkourläufer….

Der deutsche Parkourläufer.... Paul Wehrwein - das Original! 

*Video 1* :* Parkour Kassel - Paul Wehrwein - Just Run*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCmP5Ly4L5Q




*Video 2* : *My name is Paul Wehrwein(Russland)*

Der russische Parkourläufer Paul Wehrwein - der Nachahmer ... fast besser als das Original!
**ROFL**

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2461822/My_name_is_Paul_Wehrwein_Russland#


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 August 2009)

*Mal wieder Hotline*

Hotline


----------



## Approx (3 August 2009)

Zwei Schnecken kriechen auf dem Bahngleis.
Schnecke 1: "Pass auf, da kommt ein Zug!"
Schnecke 2: "Wo?" -KNACK-
Schnecke 1: "Da!"-KNACK- 

Kommt ein Frosch zum Bäcker und sagt: "10 Brötchen, du Arschloch!"
"Unverschämtheit!", sagt der Bäcker, aber er verkauft ihm die Brötchen.
Am nächsten Tag dasselbe: "10 Brötchen, du Arschloch!"
Zähnknirschend verkauft der Bäcker dem Frosch die Brötchen.
Am dritten Tag wieder: "10 Brötchen, du Arschloch!"
Der Bäcker sauer: "Sag das noch einmal und ich nagel dich an die Wand!"
Noch einen Tag später kommt der Frosch erneut: "Hast du einen Hammer?"
"Nein, habe ich nicht."
"Hast du denn Nägel??"
"Nein, habe ich auch nicht."
"Dann gib mir mal 10 Brötchen, du Arschloch!!!"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 August 2009)

Und speziell für dia (wegen seiner Signatur): Rabatte ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 August 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und speziell für dia (wegen seiner Signatur): Rabatte ...




Du machst es mir nicht gerade leicht an meinen Prinzipien festzuhalten... Wenn nun einer sagt, dass man von Steaks einen weichen Pinsel bekommt, gibt mir das sehr zu denken. 

Ich glaube, ich nutze es aus, solange es noch geht und esse auch weiterhin  Sachen die Eltern haben!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Question_mark (3 August 2009)

*Rabatt im PETA Puff*

Hallo,



			
				dia schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nun einer sagt, dass man von Steaks einen weichen Pinsel bekommt, gibt mir das sehr zu denken.



Deshalb bestelle ich mir immer einen Salat als Beilage zum Steak *ROFL*
Man weiss ja nie ...

@Rainer : Meinst Du, wenn ich mit einem Salatblatt im Mund und ein paar Tomaten auf den Augen und Zitronenscheiben hinter den Ohren vor dem von der PETA anerkannten P..f noch ein paar zusätzliche Prozente ergattern könnte ?   Mn ms sprn wo ma kan ...
Und wenn ich nicht mit dem Fahrrad aufkreuze, sondern zu Fuss ?
Da sind doch bestimmt noch ein paar Prozente drin 

Gruß an alle von

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 August 2009)

@qm: Ich denke, so richtig glaubwürdig wirkst Du, wenn Du das Fahrrad schiebts und dann die Überzieher mit der Aufschrift "Jute statt Plastik" dabei hast


----------



## marlob (4 August 2009)

Das Zebra besucht neugierig einen Bauernhof. 
Wer bist Du?, fragt es das Huhn. Ich bin ein Huhn und bin gut zum Eierlegen! 
Und wer bist Du? fragt es die Kuh. Ich bin eine Kuh und gebe Milch. 
Und wer bist Du?, fragt es den Hengst. 
Ich bin ein Hengst und wenn Du den Schlafanzug ausziehst, dann zeige ich Dir, wofür ich gut bin!


----------



## marlob (4 August 2009)

Kommt ein junger Mann ins Kloster und möchte dort eintreten. 
Der Abt zeigt ihm darauf das Kloster und erläutert ihm die Lebensgewohnheiten eines Mönchs. 

Als der junge Mann das Kloster gesehen hatte, gab es noch eine dringende Frage, die ihm unter den Nägeln brannte. 
"Was mach ich denn, wenn ich... na ja, wie soll ich sagen... sexuellen Druck verspüre?" 

Darauf zeigte ihm der Mönch ein Zimmer in dem ein Schrank stand, in dessen Tür ein Loch war und meinte: 
"In das Loch im Schrank kannst du, wenn du sexuellen Druck verspürst, deinen Penis hineinstecken und du bekommst einen geblasen!"

Der junge Mann probierte es auch sofort aus und fand es himmlisch gut. 

Er fragte den Abt wie oft man diesen Schrank benutzen dürfe.

Dieser antwortete nur: 
"Immer, solange du kein Schrankdienst hast"


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 August 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2474140/Kloster_witz


Ach ja... der gute Herr Olm...


----------



## Sven_HH (5 August 2009)

Becher...

*ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2009)

Hundedressur


----------



## Approx (7 August 2009)

*Steuererklärung 2009*

Die Steuererklärung ist vereinfacht worden!

Einfach das Formular ausfüllen und an die zuständige Finanzbehörde schicken.

ROFLMAO


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 August 2009)

Habe da auch eine, passt zwar noch nicht auf einen Bierdeckel, vereinfacht aber vieles. Einfach ausdrucken, ausfüllen, abschicken.


----------



## Proxy (9 August 2009)

Hier mal ein Elektroroller der besonderen Art


----------



## Junior (9 August 2009)

*Das Y0K Problem*

***************
Ein Forscher, der sich vor kurzem durch die Exponate in der römischen Abteilung 
im Britischen Museum durcharbeitete, fand zufällig ein verwittertes Dokument. 
Nach einigen Mühen hatte er es übersetzt und herausgefunden, dass es sich um 
einen Brief eines gewissen Menschen mit Namen Plutonius - betitelt als 
"magister factorium", was soviel bedeutet wie "Hüter des Kalenders" - an einen 
gewissen Cassius handelt. Es war bemerkenswerter Weise datiert auf den 3. Dezember
im Jahr 2 vor Christi Geburt, also etwas über 2000 Jahre alt.
Der folgende Text ist die Übersetzung aus dem Lateinischen:

Lieber Cassius,
arbeitest Du immer noch an dem Y0K Problem? Der Wechsel von "vor Christi" auf 
"nach Christi" bereitet uns eine Menge Kopfschmerzen und wir haben nicht mehr 
viel Zeit. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie die Leute damit fertig werden, 
in Zukunft in der anderen Richtung zu denken. Wo wir bisher fröhlich abwärts 
gezählt haben müssen wir plötzlich aufwärts rechnen.
Man sollte meinen, dass darauf schon früher jemand hätte kommen können und 
es nicht uns überlassen wäre, alles in letzter Minute zu regeln.
Ich habe neulich Abend mit Caesar gesprochen. Er war ziemlich ungehalten, dass 
Julius nicht daran gedacht hatte als er den Kalender entwarf und er sagte, er 
könne verstehen, warum Brutus in letzter Zeit immer so gereizt wäre.
Wir haben auch Consultus befragt. Er sagte nur, dass es nicht funktionieren würde, 
einfach mit "minus vor Christi" weiter zu zählen. Und wie üblich hat er uns eine 
saftige Rechnung dafür geschrieben, dass er nichts Brauchbares geliefert hat. Ich 
hoffe wirklich, daß wir nicht unsere gesamte Hardware wegwerfen müssen und wieder 
von vorn anfangen. Macrohard wird an der Sache wahrscheinlich wieder einmal ein 
Vermögen verdienen. Die Geldverleiher sind verständlicherweise total verunsichert. 
Man hat ihnen nämlich erzählt, dass sich die Rückzahlungsraten umkehren werden, 
und sie folglich in Zukunft ihre Schuldner bezahlen müssen um die Darlehen zu 
tilgen. Es ist wirklich zum ko....
Ich selber kann mir übrigens auch nicht vorstellen wie der Sand in der Sanduhr 
von unten nach oben fließen soll. Wir haben gehört, dass drei Weise im Osten 
auch an dem Problem gearbeitet haben, aber unglücklicherweise werden sie erst 
hier eintreffen wenn alles schon vorbei ist.
Ich weiß, das es Pläne gibt, alle Pferde um Mitternacht des Jahreswechsels 
festzubinden. Es wird befürchtet, dass sie sonst versuchen rückwärts zu laufen 
und dadurch immense Schäden an den Wagen verursachen sowie möglicherweise sogar 
Menschenleben gefährden. Manche behaupten sogar, dass die Welt im Moment des 
Übergangs aufhören wird zu existieren.
Egal, wir werden unvermindert weiter an diesem vertrackten Y0K Problem arbeiten. 
Sobald ich mehr weiß, werde ich Dir eine Notiz schreiben.
Falls Du irgendwelche Ideen hast, lass es mich bitte wissen.
Mit besten Grüßen
Dein
Plutonius.


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

**ggg**

Hallo,

kurz und trocken :



> Ein Mann sagt zu seiner Frau:
> 
> "Ich wette, Du bist nicht fähig, einen Satz zu sagen, der mich gleichzeitig fröhlich und traurig werden lässt!"
> 
> ...


 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

**gggg**

Hallo,

na dann noch einen :



> Ein Mantafahrer hält an der Tankstelle. Der Tankwart schaut in den Wagen und fragt:
> "Sagen Sie mal, was machen denn die drei Pinguine auf ihrem Rücksitz?"
> 
> Sagt der Mantafahrer:
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

**ggg**

Hallo,

nochmal kurz und trocken :



> Ein Mann parkt auf einem Frauenparkplatz. Er steigt aus und eine Polizistin steht vor ihm. Sie schaut ihm in die Hose und sagt: "Ok, das lasse ich gelten!"


     *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## argv_user (10 August 2009)

Hallo QM,

die alte Weisheit der Digitaltechnik lautet:

Es geht / es geht nicht.

In diesem Sinne:
Beste Grüße.


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

*Früher war alles besser  *ggg**

Hallo,

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=206568&postcount=1614

Heute braucht man für alles Pillen, früher wurde das mit dem Rumzicken so gelöst :



	

		
			
		

		
	
    *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

*Bitte nicht lesen*

Hallo,

der ist jetzt wirklich sehr schwarz :



> Zwei Pathologen treffen sich. Sagt der eine: "Gestern hab ich eine Frau seziert, die hatte Brüste - unglaublich groß!
> Sagt der andere: "Gestern hab ich eine Frau seziert, die hatte einen Kitzler wie ein Essiggurkerl!"
> "Was so groß?"
> "Nein, so sauer!"





Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (10 August 2009)

*Bald ist Weihnachten*

"Herzlichst Gluckwünsch zu gemutlicher Weihnachtskerze Kauf". 
So freundlich, dem Ruf der ewig lächelnden Japaner entsprechend, beginnt die lustige Gebrauchsanweisung. 
Bei der Weihnachtskerze handelt es sich um einen fünf Zentimeter grossen
beleuchtbaren Anstecker mit dem sensationellen Namen "GWK 9091". Das 
"vielseitig verwendbare" Modell ist schon an sich ein Witz. Die Anleitung 
dafür übertrifft aber alles. Es darf gelacht werden:
"Mit sensazionell Modell GWK 9091 Sie bekomen nicht teutonische 
Gemutlichkeit für trautes Heim nur, auch Erfolg als moderner Mensch bei 
anderes Geschleckt nach Weihnachtsganz aufgegessen und länger, weil 
Batterie viel Zeit gut lange.
Zu erreischen Gluckseligkeit unter finstrem Tann, ganz einfach Handbedienung 
von GWK 9091:
1. Auspack und freu.
2. Slippel A kaum abbiegen und verklappen in Gegenstippel B 
für
Illumination von GWK 9091.
3. Mit Klamer C in Sacco oder Jacke von Lebenspartner 
einfräsen
und lächeln für Erfolg mit GWK 9091.
4. Für eigens Weihnachtsfeierung GWK 9091 setzen auf Tisch.
5. Für kaput oder Batterie mehr zu Gemutlichkeit beschweren 
an:

wir, Bismarckstrasse 4.
Für neue Batterie alt Batterie zurück für Sauberwelt in deutscher Wald." 
Viel Spass mit GWR 9091,
Python

Am besten finde ich Punkt 1.


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

*KVB bremst nicht für Düsseldorfer*

Hallo,



> Ein völlig verstörter Fahrgast kommt zum Zugführer der KVB (für die Aussenseiter : Kolner Verkehrsbetriebe) und fragt:
> "Kann es sein, dass wir vorhin mit der Strassenbahn von den Schienen herunter, in ein Waldstück, über einen Feldweg, durch einen Graben und wieder auf die Schienen gefahren sind ???"
> 
> "Ja", sagt der Zugführer, "das lag aber an diesem Düsseldorfer der auf den Schienen saß ..."
> ...


   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

*Hallo Junior*

Hallo,



			
				Junior schrieb:
			
		

> Zu erreischen Gluckseligkeit unter finstrem Tann, ganz einfach Handbedienung
> von GWK 9091:
> 1. Auspack und freu.
> 2. Slippel A kaum abbiegen und verklappen in Gegenstippel B
> ...



War das jetzt eine Gebrauchsanleitung für eine Weihnachtsbeleuchtung oder für einen Vibrator mit Beleuchtung   *ROFL*

Egal, Du scheinst gerade wieder auf Heimaturlaub zu sein, willkommen im Verein 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 August 2009)

*Tour de France 1940*

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild der Tour de France von 1940 :




Also schon damals vorschriftsmässig mit Schutzhelm, gedopt durch einen Demagogen und der Etappensieger mit dem braunen Trikot ist nicht im Bild und steuert dem Untergang entgegen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Approx (12 August 2009)

*Ist die Matrix nur ne .csv/.xls-Datei?*

Siehe Bild :shock:

Gruß Approx


----------



## The Big B. (14 August 2009)

Elektrozaun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b-072VA4UA&NR=1

*ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (14 August 2009)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Elektrozaun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b-072VA4UA&NR=1
> 
> *ROFL*



Ja geht noch besser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koF3UvDmVWg&feature=related


----------



## doublecee (15 August 2009)

...kann man dieser airline vertrauen??? *ROFL*


----------



## Paule (15 August 2009)

doublecee schrieb:


> ...kann man dieser airline vertrauen???


Ist ja hoffentlich eine F-CPU drin!
Ist zwar nicht richtig gelb aber Neongrün zählt doch auch oder?


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Ist ja hoffentlich eine F-CPU drin!
> Ist zwar nicht richtig gelb aber Neongrün zählt doch auch oder?



Und was macht eine F-CPU, wenn sie einen Fehler feststellt??? ...


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (16 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und was macht eine F-CPU, wenn sie einen Fehler feststellt??? ...


Das was Microsoft auch macht,diese Anwendung beenden und runterfahren bzw. abstürzen. Ob mit oder ohne Bluescreen ist dann eigentlich auch egal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und was macht eine F-CPU, wenn sie einen Fehler feststellt??? ...


 
Ralle ich dachte du wärst ein alter Hase was Automatisierung angeht,
bei einer S7 sollte mann die Fehler OB's intregieren, so kann mann
"System-Abstürze" vermeiden.


----------



## marlob (16 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und was macht eine F-CPU, wenn sie einen Fehler feststellt??? ...


Fliegen natürlich ;-) Ist doch eine F(lugzeug)-CPU


----------



## HaDi (16 August 2009)

Da muss ich doch gleich wieder an den hier denken ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## hausenm (17 August 2009)

ein kurzer zum Ende des Tages:

Ein Einbrcher geht nächtens seiner "Arbeit" nach und
steigt in eine Villa ein. Plötzlich hört er eine Stimme:" Jesus und Petrus sehen alles!".
Erschrocken schaut er sich um un sieht einen Papagei, welcher nochmals verkündet:" Jesus und Petrus sehen alles!".
Erleichter meit der Einbrecher:" Wie heißt denn du?" darauf der Papagei" Lohannes."
Belustigt erwiedert der Einbrecher:" Was für ein dähmlicher Name für einen Papagei!"
Darauf der Papagei:" Nun Jesus und Petrus für Dobermänner ist auch nicht besser!"
So long


----------



## marlob (17 August 2009)

Shii - The Wii for Women


----------



## marlob (17 August 2009)

Susi, 14: 

Liebes Dr. Sommer Team! Seit 2 Wochen habe ich einen Freund. Wir 
unternehmen viel zusammen und ich weiß, er ist die Liebe meines Lebens. 
Aber einmal saßen wir auf einer Parkbank und er küsste mich. Dann habe ich 
ihn geküsst. Dabei legte er seine Hand auf meinen Schenkel und fasste mir 
schließlich zwischen die Beine. Das war ein schönes Gefühl also griff ich 
ihm auch zwischen die Beine. Dort spürte ich einen flaschenähnlichen 
Gegenstand. Liebes Dr. Sommer Team, kann es sein, dass mein Freund 
heimlich trinkt? 

Dr. Sommer Team: 

Liebe Susi... Eigentlich müssten wir dich ja einschläfern, weil du so doof 
bist. Da du aber in einem Schaltjahr geboren wurdest und in Wirklichkeit 
erst 4 1/2 Jahre alt bist, haben wir Verständnis für deine Situation! Hier 
ein Ratschlag: Falls es wieder einmal so weit kommt, trink doch einfach 
das Fläschlein leer... Liebe Grüsse Das Dr. Sommer-Team


----------



## dani (17 August 2009)

Endlich wurde der Grund für die massiven Spannungsschwankungen in Europa gefunden.


----------



## marlob (17 August 2009)

Ein ziemlich alter Herr und eine ziemlich junge Dame kommen ins Hotel. Die Beiden sind frisch verheiratet und wollen dort ihre Hochzeitsnacht verbringen.

Am nächsten Morgen kommt der alte Herr froh gelaunt singend und pfeifend die Treppe herunter und geht in den Frühstücksraum. Fragt der Oberkellner: "Na der Herr, so gut gelaunt? Die Hochzeitsnacht gut überstanden? Wo ist denn die gnädige Frau Gemahlin?" "Die schläft noch und kommt später nach."

Kurz vor zehn Uhr kommt die junge Frau nach. Total fertig, ein Häuflein Elend. "Oh Gott, was ist denn mit Ihnen los? Geht es Ihnen nicht gut?" fragt der besorgte Oberkellner.

"Ach, ich bin einem Heiratsschwindler aufgesessen" klagt die Jungvermählte. "Heiratsschwindler? Wieso das?" "Naja, im Inserat stand: 'Habe 70 Jahre gespart' - und ich dachte, Geld."


----------



## nade (18 August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ix75rkkrE
Für kenner der schlechten Musik... es ist J.B.O mit ihrem wohl einzigen guten Lied auf der neuen CD.


----------



## Hermann (19 August 2009)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/game/multitask/


----------



## eYe (19 August 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/game/multitask/



55 Punkte / Sekunden, bin halt keine Frau


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 August 2009)

Rutschen für Profis


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 August 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Rutschen für Profis



Das ist aber ein sau gut gemachter fake


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 August 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein sau gut gemachter fake


Gell, normalerweise ist doch das Becken der Startpunkt


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 August 2009)

Die längste Wasserrutsche der Welt

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-1q5TLpEH-chinesische-wildwasserbahn.html


----------



## nade (20 August 2009)

http://funfire.de/bilder/DvBNT2p9/im-wagen-vor-dir.jpg
Die war wohl nicht der Fahrer.....
http://funfire.de/bilder/ZM12xexO/schoene-rolltreppe.jpg

Und wohl wer sich Vermessen.....
http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-20427-nintendos-neustes-updatepack.html
Idiotenbrücke in Deutschland läßt grüßen....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2009)

Logische Meldung


----------



## HaDi (21 August 2009)

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 August 2009)

*Kunden, die diesen Artikel gekauft haben, kauften auch*


Klicken und staunen

Ist da bald irgendwo eine Anti-Energie-Riesen-Demo???


Gruß,

dia


----------



## hausenm (26 August 2009)

Für alle die noch schnell ans Meer wollen


----------



## Approx (26 August 2009)

*Joga oder Alkohol...*

Saufen kann sooo gesund sein!

 Approx


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 August 2009)

Auf dem Deutsch-Holländischen Grenzstreifen hoppelt ein Hase munter umher. Auf der einen Seite steht ein Deutscher Jäger, auf der anderen ein Holländischer. Beide zielen auf den Hasen, drücken ab und das Tier geht zu Boden. 

Der Deutsche: "Bild' Dir ja nichts ein, das ist meiner!"

Der Holländer: "Tja, Pech gehabt. Wir haben beide getroffen und nun liegt der Hase auf dem Grenzstreifen. Wer bekommt ihn denn jetzt?"

Beide können sich nicht einigen und streiten eine Zeit lang herum bis der Deutsche Jäger eine Idee hat.

"Pass auf! Wir treffen uns jetzt in der Mitte beim Hasen und dann machen wir das wie richtige Männer aus. Wir treten uns gegenseitig so lange in die Eier bis einer nicht mehr kann. Wer zuletzt noch aufstehen kann, bekommt den Hasen."

"Ok abgemacht." sagt der Holländer und sie treffen sich in der Mitte. "Ich zuerst, war schließlich meine Idee", besteht der Deutsche und holt zu einem kraftvollen Tritt aus. Er trifft genau die Eier seines Kontrahenten, der sich vor Schmerzen auf dem Boden krümmt und erst nach 5 Minuten wieder stehen kann. Schmerzlich wimmert er: "Und jetzt bin ich dran.". Darauf der Deutsche Jäger: "Ach weisste was, behalt den Hasen, ich wollte den eh nicht."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 August 2009)

Kommt ein Mann in die Apotheke: "Guten
Tag, ich
hätte gerne eine Dose Hodenfarbe."
"Wie bitte?"
"Eine Dose Hodenfarbe!"
"Wie kommen Sie denn darauf?"
"Tja, mein Arzt hat mich untersucht,
mit
dem
Finger gewackelt und gesagt: Herr Huber, Sie
haben
zuviel Cholesterin im Blut, da müssen wir
die
Eier ab
sofort streichen. "


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 August 2009)

Eine Frau geht mit ihrem Schäferhund zum Tierarzt, weil der Hund nachts
furchtbar schnarcht.

Sagt der Tierarzt

"Binden sie ihm einfach zwei, drei Lorbeerblätter um
seinen Schwanz, dann schnarcht er nicht mehr".

Die Frau kann es gar nicht glauben, probiert es aber gleich noch an diesem
Abend aus. Und der Arzt hatte Recht. Der Hund schnarchte überhaupt nicht.
Dies erzählte die Frau ihrer Freundin, die sich dabei dachte "wenn das bei
dem Schäferhund funktioniert, klappt das bei meinem Mann bestimmt auch".

Gedacht, getan.

Am nächsten Morgen wacht der Mann auf und geht ins Bad. Als er in den
Spiegel schaut und die Lorbeerblätter sieht, erschrickt er und greift sofort
zum Telefon, um seinen Freund anzurufen:

"Du Gerd, wir waren doch gestern Abend beim Kegeln, oder?"

"Ja."

"Und danach waren wir doch noch im Puff, oder?"

"Richtig."

"Sag mal, weißt du irgendwas von einer Siegerehrung?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 August 2009)

Ein junger Mann geht ins Bett, gibt seiner Frau einen Kuss und schläft ein. Plötzlich wacht er auf und merkt, dass ein alter Mann in einem weißen Gewand neben ihm steht.
"Verdammt, wer bist du? Und was machst du in meinem Schlafzimmer?"
"Du bist nicht in deinem Schlafzimmer", sagt der Mann, "und ich bin der Heilige Petrus."
"Wie? Willst du mir damit sagen, dass ich gestorben bin? Ich bin doch noch so jung! Schick mich sofort zu meiner Frau zurück!"
"Das ist nicht so einfach", sagt Petrus. "Du hast nur zwei Möglichkeiten der Rückkehr. Die erste wäre als Hund."
"Als Hund?", sagt der junge Mann. "Das stelle ich mir nicht gerade spannend vor! Was ist die andere Möglichkeit?"
"Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, du kehrst als Henne zurück."
"Okay, dann lass mich als Henne zurückgehen!", beschloss der junge Mann. Gesagt, getan. Er verwandelt sich in eine ziemlich hübsche Henne und schon finder er sich auf der Erde in einem Hühnerstahl wieder. Er hat auf einmal ein ganz komisches Gefühl in seinem Hinterteil.
"Gleich werde ich explodieren!", sagt sich der Mann. "Vielleicht war das doch keine so gute Idee!"
Da kommt schon ein Hahn auf ihn zu.
"Du musst die neue Henne sein, von der mir der Petrus erzählt hat. Und wie geht's dir so als Henne?" fragt der Hahn.
"Eigentlich ganz gut. Ich habe nur so ein komisches Gefühl, dass mein Hinterteil gleich explodieren wird", antwortet der Mann.
"Ach ja!", lacht der Hahn. "Du musst nur ein Ei legen!"
"Und wie soll ich das machen? Ich habe doch noch nie ein Ei gelegt!"
"Du musst zweimal laut gackern und dann musst du pressen, bis es nicht mehr geht! So machen das die anderen auch!", erklärt der Hahn.
Der Mann gackert zweimal und presst, bis es nicht mehr geht und schon kommt ein Ei aus ihm heraus.
"Das ist ja geil!", freut sich der Mann. "Ich mache es gleich noch einmal!"
Er gackert wieder und presst und es kommt wieder ein Ei. Und weil es ihm so gut gefällt, macht er es noch einmal und noch einmal.
Beim nächsten Gackern hört er plötzlich eine Stimme: "Verdammt! Was machst Du? Wach auf du Idiot! Du hast das ganze Bett vollgeschissen!"


----------



## Question_mark (31 August 2009)

*Bofh*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade im www eine schöne Zusammenfassung meiner Lieblingslektüre der letzten Jahre gefunden :

http://www.nyms.de/Bastard.html

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Kalle85 (1 September 2009)

*nicht grad tiefsinnig, aber witzig*

Hab gestern versucht Spiderman anzurufen, aber der hatte kein Netz.

Dann hab ich bei Weightwatchers angerufen. Hat aber keiner abgenommen.

Danach bin ich ins Krankenhaus gefahren, um mich verbinden zu lassen.

Später hab ich denn den DJ angerufen, aber der hat sofort wieder aufgelegt.

Im Irak konnt ich auch nicht anrufen, da war besetzt.

Hab versucht, beim Wurstbrot anzurufen, war aber belegt.

Beim Flughafen hab ich’s auch probiert, aber da hebt niemand ab.

Beim Postamt ging wenigstens noch die Mailbox ran.

Ganz zum Schluss wollt ich die Merkel anrufen, hab aber vergessen zu wählen.


----------



## zotos (2 September 2009)

*Überleben im Saarland*

Du Armer. Du hast Deinen ZVS- (=ZwangsVerSchickungs-)Bescheid vier  Mal gelesen, und immer noch stand nicht drauf: Heidelberg, Tübingen, München... Sondern: Universität des Saarlandes, Saarbrücken. Du hast zur Deutschlandkarte gegriffen und festgestellt, dass das praktisch in Frankreich ist, und zwar an dem Ende Frankreichs, wo wirklich überhaupt nichts los ist. Und jetzt stehst Du hier im Saarland und fragst Dich: Warum nur?
Entweder, Du fährst dann zwei bis vier Semester lang jedes Wochenende heim ins Reich und wechselst dann die Uni, ohne je einen Saarländer
kennengelernt zu haben, oder Du freundest Dich mit dieser netten Spezies Mensch an, gehst nach drei Monaten zum ersten Mal zu einem von ihnen Schwenkbraten grillen, verschiebst Deinen Besuch bei Mama, um das Altstadtfest nicht zu verpassen, und irgendwann merkst dass es Dich ärgert, wenn Deine Verwandten über das Saarland lästern. Spätestens dann ist es Zeit zu gehen - oder für immer hier zu bleiben.
Voraussetzung: Du hast die ersten Kontakte mit dem Saarländer unbeschadet überstanden, seine Vorurteile überwunden, beherrschst die Grundzüge der saarländischen Sprache und lernst, die Geheimnisse der Saarländisch-Französischen Beziehungen richtig zu deuten. Dann steht einem glücklichen Aufenthalt im Land der unbegrenzten Lyoner nichts mehr im Wege!

Vorurteile

Der Saarländer hängt der Vorstellung nach, im "Reich" gebe es Vorurteilegegen ihn und sein Land. Wir "Reichsdeutsche", so glaubt der Saarländer, hielten ihn für ein Lyoner-, Rostwurst- und Dibbelabbesverschlingendes Wesen in einer rauchgeschwängerten Steinkohlelandschaft, das seine Zeit in Bergstollen oder Stahlwerken verbringt, wenn es nicht gerade Schwenkbraten grillt oder an seinem Eigenheim herumbastelt.Wir alle wissen: Das ist falsch. Wen es nicht gerade ins Saarland verschlägt, der hat noch nie einen Gedanken dran verschwendet, wo das liegt und wie's da aussieht. Diese Erkenntnis würde den Saarländer aber möglicherweise in eine tiefe Identitätskrise stürzen, und das wollen wir dieser liebenswerten Spezies doch nicht antun.

Erzähle ihm also nicht, dass Du von Dibbelabbes noch nie etwas gehört hast, dass Du immer dachtest, Lyoner kämen aus Lyon, Rostwurst aus Thüringen, Kohle aus dem Ruhrgebiet und aus dem Saarland Oskar Lafontaine. Sag einfach: Das Saarland ist ganz anders, als ich dachte - viel schöner!
So grün! So interessante Schlösser! So wenig Kohle! So lecker Schwenkbraten! Damit dürftest Du richtig liegen.

Tipps für die ersten Kontakte zum Saarländer...

Gerade die ersten Kontakte mit den Ureinwohnern führen häufig zu Missverständnissen. Dabei reicht es fürs Erste, folgende Regeln 
zu beherzigen:Sei nicht beleidigt, wenn ein Saarländer fragt: "Unn, faahrsche am Wocheend hemm ins Reich?" Damit unterstellt er Dir keine
nationalsozialistische Gesinnung. Er weiß gar nicht, was das ist. Mit "Reich" bezeichnet der Saarländer alles, was nicht im Saarland liegt.
Gewöhn Dich dran. Oder Geh zurück ins Reich. Für immer.

Sei nicht beleidigt, wenn Du, eine erwachsene Studentin, mit "ähs Susanne" (wörtlich: das Susanne) oder gar "ähs do" (wörtlich: es da, sinngemäß: Die nette junge Dame, die hier neben mir steht) angesprochen wirst. Denk Dir nichts dabei, die Saarländerinnen finden das ja auch normal. Versuche nie, Dich mit einem Saarländer fürs Wochenende zu verabreden. Denn da fährt der Saarländer "hemm": Nach Niedergailbach, Wallerfangen-Kerlingen, Bilsdorf, Rappweiler, Hixberg-Pflugscheid,Bliesmengen-Bolchen, Piesbach, Bexbach, Peppenkum und Brenschelbach. Dort versinkt er von Freitag bis Montag in einem Sumpf saarländischer Vereinsmeiereien, aus denen Du niemals schlau werden wirst. Nimm's nicht persönlich, Ihr könnt trotzdem gute Freunde werden. Verabrede Dich in der Zeit mit Saarbrückern oder Reichsdeutschen und warte, bis der Ursaarländer von selbst wieder auftaucht.

Lästere nie über das Saarland. Die Saarländer sind stolz darauf. Warum,weiß kein Mensch, aber wenn Du hier überleben willst, musst Du das akzeptieren.
Merke: Das Saarland ist schön, das Saarland ist schön, das Saarland ist schön. Lästere nie vor einem Saarländer über andere Saarländer. Die kennen sich alle!!!

Die saarländische Sprache

Die vielseitige Begrüßungs-Formel "Unn. . . ?" ist der erste Beweis dafür, dass Deine Existenz im Bewusstsein Deines saarländischen Kommilitonen angekommen ist. 
Mit "Unn. . . ?" gibt er zu verstehen, dass er Dich wiedererkennt und bereit ist, mit Dir ein Schwätzchen ("eh 
Schwäzzche") einzuleiten. "Unn. . . ?" bedeutet, je nach Zusammenhang, etwa:"Wie geht's?", "Wie war die Klausur?", "Schön, Dich zu sehen, 
kommst Du mit in die Mensa?", oder auch: "Bist Du jetzt wieder mit Deiner Freundin zusammen?".Es ist ganz einfach: Er sagt "Unn. . . ?", und Du suchst Dir was 
Passendes aus.

Derart ins schwatzen gekommen, lass Dich nicht vom beliebten Wort "holle" (holen) irritrieren. Der Saarländer nimmt nicht, er holt. Er holt Tabletten ein; er holt Rücksicht; wenn er zu viel wiegt, holt er ab; wenn er Depressiv ist, holt er sich das Leben. Klasse, oder? Im Laufe der Unterhaltung wirst Du mit Begeisterung feststellen, was für ein umgänglicher Mensch der Saarländische Ureinwohner ist, wenn er die erste Scheu vor dem Reichsdeutschen überwunden hat. Nur zwei Dinge machen ihn zum Tier: Die "Freck" und die "Flemm". Solltest Du mal einem begegnen, der Dir zumurmelt: "Isch hann die Freck/Flemm", dann suche  unverzüglich das Weite. Eine dieser Vokabeln bezeichnet eine ansteckende Erkältungskrankheit, die andere eine ansteckende schlechte Laune. Welches, welches ist, wird sich vermutlich jeder Nicht-Saarländer 1000 Mal erklären lassen und anschließend 1000 Mal wieder vergessen. Macht aber nichts.
Wichtig ist hingegen folgender Merksatz: "Flemm" oder "Freck"? Nichts wie weg!

Saarländisch-Französische Beziehungen

Ab und an wird Dir ein Edel-Saarländer begegnen, jemand, der am Saarbrücker Deutsch-Französischen Gymnasium sowohl das Abitur als  auch das Baccalaureat erworben hat, sich mit sämtlichen Weinsorten von Bordeaux bis Chardonnay auskennt und jetzt irgendeinen der tausend deutsch-französischen Studiengänge besucht (mit einem komplizierten Namen,den sich niemand merken kann). Dieses gebildete Exemplar des Homo Saraviensis wird Dir vorschwärmen von den Vorzügen der Grenzregion im Dreiländereck, der interessanten Saarländischen Geschichte (was aber auch der Edel-Saarländer als "Saarländiche Gechichte" ausspricht), vomfranzösichen Flair Saarbrückens und so weiter, und so weiter. . .Lass Dich davon nicht einchüchtern, äh, schüchtern. Kein Mensch interessiert sich hier für die "Wackes" (saarländich für "Unsere lieben Freundinnen und Freunde aus Lothringen"), und anständig französich sprechen nur die Supermarkt-Verkäuferinnen aus Frankreich. Der aufrechte Saarländer betritt dieses Land nur zum Einkaufen und Luxemburg nur zum Tanken, und wenn sie da kein Deutsch sprechen, ärgert er sich und  fährt wieder "hemm".


----------



## zotos (2 September 2009)

DIE SPRACHE DER FRAUEN
  1. ja = nein
  2. vielleicht = nein
  3. es tut mir leid = das wird dir leid tun
  4. entscheide du = die richtige entscheidung müsste offensichtlich sein
  5. mach wie du willst = dafür wirst du noch zahlen
  6. wir müssen reden = ich muss mich beschweren
  7. natürlich, mach es wenn du willst = ich möchte nicht, dass du es machst
  8. ich bin nicht sauer = natürlich bin ich sauer,du arschloch
  9. du bist so männlich= du solltest dich mal wieder rasieren
10. du bist heute so nett zu mir = gibs zu, du willst sex
11. wir brauchen = ich will
12. die küche ist so unpraktisch = ich möchte ein neues haus/wohnung
13. ich möchte neue vorhänge = und teppiche und möbel und tapeten etc....
14. liebst du mich? = ich möchte dich nach was teurem fragen
15. wie sehr liebst du mich? = ich habe was gemacht, das dir nicht gefallen wird
16. du musst lernen zu kommunizieren = du musst nur meiner meinung sein
17. nichts, wirklich = es ist nur, dass du ein riesengroßes arschloch bist


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 September 2009)

Treffen sich drei Biobauern und unterhalten sich, was sie die letzten drei Monate alles gemacht haben. Sagt der erste:
"Ich hab' 'ne neue Kreuzung, der Hammer, ich habe meine Kühe mit Bienen gekreuzt."
"Und was bringt das?", fragen die anderen.
"Na ist doch klar - jedesmal wenn ich 'ne Kuh melk', kommt gleich Honig raus."
Sagt der zweite: "Ist noch gar nix, ich hab' meine Schweine mit Tausendfüßlern gekreuzt."
"Und was soll das bringen?" "Na jedesmal, wenn ich 'ne Sau schlachte, hab' ich gleich tausend Schweinshaxen..."
Sagt der dritte: "Schön, aber das ist ja alles nix gegen meine Leistung: Ich hab' Glühwürmchen mit Filzläusen gekreuzt!"
"Wie," fragen die anderen, "was hat denn das mit unserem Job zu tun?"
"Das ist der Oberhammmer! Jedesmal, wenn ich meine Frau leck', glaub' ich, ich bin in Las Vegas..."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 September 2009)

Ein wahres Wort

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-17442-linux-werbung.html


----------



## Andreas- (10 September 2009)

Ein Armenier kommt zu einem Juden.

Armenier: "Hey Kumpel, ich brauche dringend 1 Rubel. Könntest du mir den leihen? Du kriegst nächste Woche dann 2 Rubel zurück."
Jude: "Hmm... ich weiß nicht. Woher habe ich die Sicherheit, dass du mir die 2 Rubel auch wirklich zurück gibst?"
Armenier: "Hmm.. ja ok dann überlasse ich dir mein Axt solange als Pfand."
Jude: "Ok, das klingt fair. Hier hast du 1 Rubel."

Der Armenier bekommt 1 Rubel und übergibt seine Axt. Danach...

Jude: "Hey hör mal mein Freund, 2 Rubel zurück zugeben, das ist viel Geld. Gib mir doch jetzt einen und nächste Woche schuldest du mir dann nur noch einen Einzigen."
Armenier denkt: "Hmm... das klingt logisch." Und übergibt schließlich seinen Rubel wieder dem Juden zurück und geht.

Auf dem Weg nach Hause denkt er darüber nach:
"Ich schulde ihm jetzt 1 Rubel, habe keine Axt mehr und brauche immernoch 1 Rubel und ALLES ist Richtig gelaufen."


----------



## doublecee (13 September 2009)

Anfang der Ehe deponierte die Frau unter ihrem Bett eine Schachtel und meinte zu ihrem Mann: "Du musst mir versprechen, dass du nie in diese Schachtel schaust". All die Jahre hielt sich der Mann an sein Versprechen.
Nach 40 Jahren Ehe hielt er es nicht langer aus und öffnete die Schachtel. Darin befanden sich 3 leere Flaschen Bier und 12.035,-- Euro in Münzen und kleinen Scheinen.

Voller Verwunderung legte er die Schachtel wieder unters Bett. Am Abend in einem vornehmen Restaurant bei Kerzenschein und romantischer Stimmung brach er sein Schweigen und fragte seine Frau: "40 Jahre habe ich mein Versprechen gehalten. Aber heute habe ich die Schachtel unter dem Bett geöffnet und nachgesehen. Bitte erkläre mir den Inhalt".

Sie antwortete: "Jedes Mal wenn ich dich betrogen habe, habe ich danach eine Flasche Bier getrunken und die leere Flasche in die Schachtel gelegt." Der Mann schwieg erstaunt und dachte bei sich: "In all den Jahren war ich sehr oft unterwegs auf Dienstreisen, da sind die 3x wirklich nicht so schlimm und ich glaube, ich kann ihr das verzeihen."

Etwas später allerdings fiel ihm noch der ominöse Geldbetrag ein und er meinte zu seiner Frau: "Was ist eigentlich mit dem Geld in der Schachtel?"
"Na ja, jedes Mal, wenn die Schachtel voll war, habe ich die Pfandflaschen zurückgebracht!"

:sc7:

*Mail darauf hin von einem Mann:*


Dieser Witz scheint einer weiblichen Feder entsprungen zu sein. Das sieht man an der enthaltenen Logik

1.) Die Frau hätte Ihren Mann die letzten 40 Jahre jeden Tag 5,5 (Pfandwert/Flasche 15 cent) mal betrügen müssen um auf diese Summe zu kommen.

2.) Sie hätte dann mit insgesamt über 80.000 Männern geschlafen.

3.) Der Genuß von 5,5 Bier am Tag (Mo-So) hätten diese Frau (so schön Sie
auch sein mag) auf Dauer fett und alkoholabhängig gemacht.

4.) Es gibt keine Stadt die 80.000 männliche Einwohner in entsprechendem Alter aufweist, die gleichzeitig auch mit dieser fetten, stinkenden, aufgedunsenen Frau poppen würden.

5.) In der Schachtel können sich keine Scheine befunden haben, sondern nur
Hartgeld. Um einen 5 EUR-Schein durch Pfand zu bekommen müsste man 33,3 Flaschen abgeben. Diese passen nicht in eine Schachtel. Höchstens in einen Möbelkarton, den man aber nicht unter ein Bett bekommt, es sei denn es wäre ein Hochbett. Wenn die Frau also die Flaschen weggebracht hat, kann es sich höchsten um 6 Flaschen gehandelt haben. Dies wären 90 cent Pfand. Also Hartgeld.

6.) Normalerweise wären 0,90 EUR als Hartgeldmenge ein 50-Cent-Stück und zwei 20-Cent-Stücke. Die 12.035 EUR Hartgeld bestehen also aus ca. 4.457 50-Cent-Stücken und doppelt so vielen 20-Cent-Stücken. Ein 50-Cent-Stück wiegt 7,8 Gramm, ein 20-Cent-Stück 5,74 Gramm. Das sind zusammen 86 Kilo. Die Frau will ich sehen, die Ihren dicken aufgequollenen Körper auf den Fußboden plumpsen läßt um mal eben eine Schachtel mit dem Gewicht von 85 Kilo unter dem Bett hervorzuziehen.

7.) Wenn ich das Volumen des Materials der Geldstücke nehme und summiere, dann komme ich auf gut 12 Kubikdezimeter, was etwa 12 Milchtüten entspricht. Darin enthalten ist natürlich noch nicht "Luft", die zwischen den einzelnen Geldstücken ist. Jedenfalls passen keine 12 Milchtüten in eine "Schachtel", geschweige denn noch 3 leere Flaschen.

8.) Es gibt den Euro erst seit gut einem Jahr. Da das Geld in Münzen war, gehe ich nicht von einem Umtausch in die neue Währung aus. Also muss sich die Fremdgehgeschichte ja komplett im letzten Jahr abgespielt haben.

9.) Würde ich die Rechnung also von 40 Jahren auf 12 Monate verkürzen, dann käme ich auf knapp 220 Männer und natürlich auf 220 Bier am Tag. Da der Tag nur 24 Stunden hat und davon der Mann wahrscheinlich die Hälfte zuhause ist, blieben ihr für das Fremdpoppen nur 12 Stunden pro Tag übrig. Davon ziehen wir mal die 36 Gänge zu dem Flaschenladen um die Ecke ab, die ca. 5
Minuten beanspruchen.... obwohl natürlich nicht, wenn man hackedicht und superfett ist.. also 10 Minuten pro Gang. Sind insgesamt 6 Stunden um das Pfand wegzubringen. Übrig bleiben nun noch 6 Stunden. Wenn man 1 Minute pro
Flasche Bier trinken rechnet, dann gehen wieder 3,6 Stunden ab, sind also nur noch 2,4 Stunden um 220 Männer zu vögeln. Aber da bei der Menge Bier auch einige Klogänge einzurechnen sind, müssen wir leider wieder was abziehen. Die weibliche Blase fasst etwa 500ccm, also ca. nen halben Liter. Das wären dann bei 220 Bier (330ml) 145 Klogänge...... Usw.....

10.) Außerdem trinken Frauen kein Bier

*Ja ja, ihr Frauen. Das Witzereissen sollten sie lieber den Männern*
_*überlassen *_


----------



## doublecee (13 September 2009)

Warum wollen Frauen eigentlich immer ihren männlichen Partner ändern`?

Man sollte wissen was man möchte und das von vornherein..... Ich war männlich, verwegen, ich war frei und hatte lange Haare.

Meine Frau lernte mich kennen, nicht umgekehrt. Sie stellte mir förmlich nach. Egal wo ich hinkam, sie war schon da. Es ist nun zwölf Jahre her.

Damals war ich eingefleischter Motorradfahrer, trug nur schwarze Sweat-Shirts, ausgefranste Jeans und Bikerstiefel, und ich trug lange Haare.

Selbstverständlich hatte ich auch ein Outfit für besondere Anlässe.Dann trug ich ein schwarzes Sweat-Shirt, ausgefranste Jeans und weißeTurnschuhe.

Hausarbeit war ein Übel, dem ich wann immer es möglich war aus dem Weg ging.

Aber ich mochte mich und mein Leben. So also lernte sie mich kennen. "Du bist mein Traummann. Du bist so männlich, so verwegen und so frei."

Mit der Freiheit war es alsbald vorbei, da wir beschlossen zu heiraten.

Warum auch nicht, ich war männlich verwegen, fast frei und ich hatte lange Haare.

Allerdings nur bis zur Hochzeit. Kurz vorher hörte ich sie sagen: "Du könntest wenigstens zum Frisör gehen, schließlich kommen meine Eltern zur Trauung."


Stunden, - nein Tage später und endlose Tränen weiter gab ich nach und ließ mir eine modische Kurzhaarfrisur verpassen, denn schließlich liebte ich sie, und was soll`s, ich war männlich, verwegen, fast frei und es zog auf meinem Kopf.

Und ich war soooo lieb. "Schatz ich liebe Dich so wie Du bist" hauchte sie.

Das Leben war in Ordnung obwohl es auf dem Kopf etwas kühl war. Es folgten Wochen friedlichen Zusammenseins bis meine Frau eines Tages mit einer großen Tüte unterm Arm vor mir stand. Sie holte ein Hemd, einen Pullunder (bei dem Wort läuft es mir schon eiskalt den Rücken runter) und eine neue Hose hervor und sagte:" Probier das bitte mal an." Tage, Wochen, nein Monate und endlose Papiertaschentücher weiter gab ich nach, und trug Hemden, Pullunder ( Ärrrgh) und Stoffhosen. Es folgten schwarze Schuhe, Sakkos, Krawatten und Designermäntel. Aber ich war männlich, verwegen, todchic und es zog auf meinem Kopf.

Dann folgte der größte Kampf. Der Kampf ums Motorrad. Allerdings dauerte er nicht sehr lange, denn im schwarzen Anzug der ständig kneift und zwickt lässt es sich nicht sehr gut kämpfen. Außerdem drückten die Lackschuhe was mich auch mürbe machte.

Aber was soll`s, ich war männlich, spießig, fast frei, ich fuhr einen Kombi, und es zog auf meinem Kopf.

Mit den Jahren folgten viele Kämpfe, die ich allesamt in einem Meer von Tränen verlor.

Ich spülte, bügelte, kaufte ein, lernte Deutsche Schlager auswendig, trank lieblichen Rotwein und ging Sonntags spazieren.

Was soll`s dachte ich, ich war ein Weichei, gefangen, fühlte mich scheiße und es zog auf dem Kopf.

Eines schönen Tages stand meine Frau mit gepackten Koffern vor mir und sagte:" Ich verlasse Dich."

Völlig erstaunt fragte ich sie nach dem Grund. "Ich liebe Dich nicht mehr, denn Du hast Dich so verändert. Du bist nicht mehr der Mann den ich mal kennen gelernt habe."

Vor kurzem traf ich sie wieder. Ihr "Neuer" ist ein langhaariger Biker mit zerrissenen Jeans und Tätowierungen der mich mitleidig ansah.

_Ich glaube ich werde Ihm eine Mütze schicken._


----------



## marlob (14 September 2009)

Ein Sohn fragte seine Mutter:

"Mama, warum sind Hochzeits- Kleider weiss?"

Die Mutter schaut ihren Sohn an und antwortet: "Dies zeigt den Freunden und Verwandten dass die Braut rein ist."

Der Sohn bedankt sich und geht zu seinem Vater um dies zu überprüfen.

"Papa, warum sind Hochzeits- Kleider weiss?"

Der Vater schaut ihn überrascht an und nimmt ihn auf einen Rundgang mit,er zeigt auf den Kühlschrank fragt ihn welche Farbe er hat. Der Sohnantwortet: "WEISS" Er tut dasselbe mit dem Geschirrspüler, der Waschmaschine, dem Herd, etc und etc.

Dann sagt er zu seinem Sohn:

"Siehst du mein Junge, alle Haushalt-Geräte sind weiss."


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2009)

*Fundstück aus dem www     *ggg**

Hallo,

dieser Link ist kein Scherz, sondern das ernsthafte Angebot einer Hotelkette für alle frustrierten Ehemänner bei der Flucht vor der drachenähnlichen Lebensabschnittsgefährtin :

http://www.deraghotels.de/pages/Maennerzimmer.htm

Also wenn die Alte nervt, einfach mal woanders ausspannen...

Im Artikel ist aus Gründen der Diskretion nicht vermerkt, dass der Portier auch Damenbesuch vermittelt und die Damen durchaus den Vordereingang des Hotels benutzen dürfen. Ich schmeiss mich gerade weg vor Lachen  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (14 September 2009)

*Männerzimmer*

Hallo,

und das Hotel war auch dabei :



			
				Derag schrieb:
			
		

> Nürnberg     DERAG Hotel Maximilian ****



Das kenne ich und einige andere Forumsteilnehmer wirklich und real, da waren wir doch bei der SPS/IPC 2007 ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2009)

Und wie war der Extra-Service?


----------



## Medical (21 September 2009)

Gebrauchsanweisung zum Reinigen Ihrer
Toilette:

1. Öffnen Sie den Toilettendeckel und füllen
Sie 1/8 Tasse Tiershampoo ein.

2. Nehmen Sie ihre Katze auf den Arm und
kraulen Sie sie, während Sie sich vorsichtig
in Richtung Badezimmer bewegen.

3. In einem geeigneten Moment werfen Sie
ihre Katze in die Toilettenschüssel und
schließen Sie den Toilettendeckel.
Möglicherweise sollten Sie sich auf den
Deckel
stellen.

4. Die Katze wird nun selbständig mit dem
Reinigungsvorgang beginnen und ausreichend
Schaum produzieren. Lassen Sie sich von
lauten Geräuschen aus der Toilettenschüssel
nicht irritieren, Ihre Katze genießt es!

5. Betätigen Sie nun mehrmals die
Toilettenspülung, um den
"Power-wash"-Vorgang
und
die anschließende Nachspülung einzuleiten.

6. Sofern Sie auf dem Toilettendeckel
stehen, bitten Sie jemanden, die Haustüre zu
öffnen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass sich keine
Personen zwischen Toilette und Haustür
befinden.

7. Öffnen Sie dann aus gebührendem Abstand
möglichst schnell den Toilettendeckel.
Aufgrund der hohen Geschwindigkeit ihrer
Katze wird deren Fell durch die Zugluft
trocken geföhnt.

8. Toilette und Katze sind damit beide
wieder sauber


----------



## Markus (21 September 2009)

10 Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau 



1. Namen 

Wenn Laura, Linda, Elisabeth und Barbara zum Essen gehen, nennen sie sich gegenseitig Laura, Linda, Elisabeth und Barbara. 
Wenn Markus, Peter, Robert und Herbert zum Essen gehen, nennen sie sich liebevoll Specki, King Kong, Schwellkopf und Penner. 

2. Geld 

Ein Mann zahlt, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, 2 Euro für ein Teil, das nur 1 Euro kostet, wenn er es dringend braucht. 

Eine Frau zahlt 1 Euro für ein Teil, das 2 Euro kostet, obwohl sie es überhaupt nicht braucht, nur weil es im Angebot ist. 

3. Badezimmer 

Ein Mann hat durchschnittlich sechs Dinge in seinem Bad: Zahnbürste, Rasierer, Rasierschaum, Rasierwasser, Seife und ein Handtuch vom Steigenberger Hotel. 

Eine Frau hat durchschnittlich 337 Dinge in ihrem Bad. Die meisten kann ein Mann nicht einmal benennen. 

4. Kinder 

Eine Frau weiß alles über ihre Kinder: Zahnarztbesuche, erste Liebe, beste Freunde, Lieblingsessen, Ängste und Hoffnungen. 

Ein Mann nimmt lediglich wahr, dass kleine Leute bei ihm wohnen. 

5. Streit 

Eine Frau hat immer das letzte Wort bei einem Streit. 

Alles was ein Mann danach sagt, ist der Beginn eines neuen Streits.. 

6. Zukunft 

Eine Frau sorgt sich um ihre Zukunft, bis sie heiratet. 

Ein Mann sorgt sich nie um seine Zukunft – bis er heiratet. 

7. Natürlichkeit 

Männer wachen morgens auf und sehen genauso gut aus, wie am Abend vorher. 

Frauen bauen über Nacht irgendwie ab. 

8. Erfolg 

Ein erfolgreicher Mann verdient mehr Geld, als seine Frau ausgeben kann. 

Eine erfolgreiche Frau findet so einen Mann. 


9. Verständnis 

Eine Frau sollte ihren Mann lieben und versuchen ihn zu verstehen. 

Ein Mann sollte seine Frau sehr lieben und gar nicht erst versuchen sie zu verstehen. 

10. Heirat 

Eine Frau heiratet einen Mann in der Hoffnung, dass er sich ändert. Tut er aber nicht! 

Ein Mann heiratet eine Frau in der Hoffnung, dass sie sich nicht ändert. Tut sie aber


!!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (23 September 2009)

Ein Bauer kommt zur Polizei:

"Griass Gott, I möcht nur melden, dass mein Esel gestern gestorben is!" 

"Na und?"

"I hab ma nur gedacht, die engsten Verwandten sollt I schon verständigen!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 September 2009)

Der Metzger zum Lehrling:
Wenn rauskomt, was hier alles reinkommt, dann kommen wir rein, dass wir nicht mehr rauskommen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (24 September 2009)

Kasimir hat sich in eine süße Berlinerin
verliebt. In einer schwachen Stunde flüstert
sie: "Küsse mir, Kasimir."
Verbessert Kasimir: "Das heißt
mich." Flüstert die Süße: "Gut,
küsse mir, Kasimich.


----------



## e4sy (24 September 2009)

au man... jetzt kommen die sparwitze wieder... wo hast den her? aus der Apotheken Umschau, aka Rentnerbravo?!?


----------



## Cerberus (25 September 2009)

Ein paar Gründe warum Männer Bier Frauen bevorzugen sollten:



> Bier kümmert's nicht, wann Du heimkommst.
> 
> Biere kommen immer in Sechserpacks...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (25 September 2009)

Gerade gefunden:



> Sitzen 2 Hochhäuser im Keller und schälen Kartoffeln.
> Was ist daran falsch?
> Bananen haben keine Kräten.


----------



## Approx (8 Oktober 2009)

*Fremdgehen...*

Ehe der "Fun zum Feierabend"-Thread gänzlich ins Flache abdriftet und in die Versenkung gerät - hier mal etwas Anspruchsvolles für alle Fremdgeher:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6EJfM59ZO4

 Approx


----------



## crash (8 Oktober 2009)

Ein Dildoverkäufer steigt in den Zug um nach Frankfurt zu fahren! 
Im Abteil mit 3 Frauen, findet er dann auch noch einen Platz! 
Beim Versuch seinen Koffer in der Gepäckablage zu verstauen, 
fällt der Koffer herunter, knallt auf den Boden, 
springt auf und sämtliche Dildos verteilen sich im Abteil! 
Die drei Frauen schauen sich erst erschreckt an, dann aber sagt die erste: "Hmmm, also der rote da, also der wer noch was für mich!" 
"klar, antwortet der Verkäufer, nehmen sie sich den, der ist geschenkt!" 
Darauf sagt die zweite Frau: "Hmmm, also der gelbe da, der wer wohl echt noch was für mich! 
"Klar, antwortet der Verkaufer, nehmen sie sich den gute Frau, ist ein Geschenk!" 
Die dritte Frau räuspert sich und sagt:"Also, der silberne da, also, der ist auf jeden Fall was für mich!" 
Antwortet der Verkäufer: 
"Jetzt ist aber gut, 
das geht nun wirklich nicht, 
das ist meine Thermoskanne!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Oktober 2009)

Auf ideen kommen manche

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-TE4dZGmq-raketenstart-der-anderen-art.html


----------



## marlob (11 Oktober 2009)

A
Architekt: Seltsamer Mann, der nicht männlich genug war, um es zum Ingeneur zu schaffen und nicht schwul genug war, um Dekorateur zu werden..



B
Banker: Übler Mensch, der einem bei strahlenden Sonnenschein einen Schirm leiht, um ihn bei Regenwetter wieder zurückzuverlangen..

Berater: Jemand, der morgen weiß warum das, was er gestern vorhergesagt hatte, heute nicht eingetroffen ist..



C
Consultant: Lustiger Mensch, der einem die Armbanduhr abnimmt, einem die Uhrzeit sagt und dann noch Honorar dafür verrechnet. 



F
Freund: Eine männliche Person, die ein gewisses Etwas hat, das verhindert, mit ihm im Bett zu landen. 

Freundin: Eine weibliche Person, die ein gewisses Etwas hat, das eine ungeheure Lust hervorruft, mit ihr im Bett zu landen.



I
Inflation: Leben mit den Preisen des nächsten und dem Gehalt vom letzten Jahr..



J
Jäger: Schwer bewaffneter Alkoholiker, der durch den Wald ins Wirtshaus geht. 



K
Kopfschmerzen: Das meistgebrauchte Verhütungsmittel der Frau der 90er..



L
Leicht: Sagt man zu einer Frau, die die sexuelle Moral eines Mann hat. 

Liebe: Wort mit 5 Buchstaben, 3 Vokalen, 2 Konsonanten und 2 Idioten..



M
Monogamie: unterdrückte Polygamie



N
Nymphomanin: Ausdruck, den ein Mann gebraucht, um eine Frau zu bezeichnen, die öfter Sex haben will als er.



P
Pessimist: Optimist mit Erfahrung...

Pfadfinder: Kind, welches als Idiot verkleidet ist und dessen Vorgesetzter ein Idiot ist, der aber als Kind verkleidet ist.

Priester: Alle nennen ihn "Vater" - außer seine eigenen Kinder sprechen ihn mit "lieber Onkel" an..

Programmierer: Fremdes Wesen, das einem ein Problem – von dem man keine Kenntnis hatte –auf eine unverständliche Weise löst.

Psychologe: Jemand, der die anderen anschaut, wenn eine schöne Frau den Raum betritt und nicht die schöne Frau.



T
Tanzen: vertikale Frustration einer horizontalen Begierde. 

Teamwork: Möglichkeit anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben zu können...



U
Urologe: netter Arzt, der deinen Penis mit Herablassung anschaut, ihn mit mitleidigem Blick berührt und dann eine Rechnung stellt, als hätte er dir einen geblasen...


----------



## FvE (12 Oktober 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> A
> .
> 
> 
> ...




*ROFL*

Das U ist der beste, danke marlob


----------



## vierlagig (12 Oktober 2009)




----------



## vierlagig (14 Oktober 2009)

**gröhl**


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2009)

Ich schmeiß mich weg! *ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Oktober 2009)

Aufklärung für Elektrofachkräfte

http://funfire.de/bilder/1Km1vAez/teddy-dose.jpg


----------



## argv_user (14 Oktober 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Aufklärung für Elektrofachkräfte
> 
> http://funfire.de/bilder/1Km1vAez/teddy-dose.jpg



Die Gerätchen-Frage ist dabei allerdings eindeutig, nämlich wer die Energie liefert. Nach VDE kommt die aus der Dose...


----------



## Markus (16 Oktober 2009)

grade wieder ausgegraben:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiZqINpomz8

*ROFL*


----------



## Hermann (16 Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9cm9m6WIro
auch immer wieder gern gesehen


----------



## argv_user (16 Oktober 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9cm9m6WIro
> auch immer wieder gern gesehen



Jow, das wackelige Bandmaß is schon ein Riesenproblem;
Dank Dir für die Erinnerung,

Nu is aber Zeit fürs KERWE-WE


----------



## Eddy001 (19 Oktober 2009)

Da wir gerade bei alten Schätzen der Youtube Bibliothek sind...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOW8s3y38c0


----------



## Hermann (19 Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-nxwgtgJqs

auch noch einer von youtube


----------



## The Big B. (19 Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZz0PlLY69g


----------



## vierlagig (19 Oktober 2009)

> ein ingenieur, ein mathematiker und ein physiker sind beim pferderennen. Sie überlegen, ob es möglich ist, zu berechnen, welches pferd gewinnt. Nach einer woche treffen sie sich wieder.
> "ich habe überall nachgeschaut", meint der ingenieur, "aber es gibt einfach keine tabelle für pferderrennen."
> der mathematiker hat zwar bewiesen, daß eine formel existiert, er hatte aber nicht genügend zeit, sie aufzustellen.
> Der pysiker meint: "ich habe eine formel erstellt, mit der man exakt berechnen kann, welches pferd gewinnt, sie hat allerdings einen haken: Sie gilt nur für reibungsfrei gelagerte, kugelförmige pferde im vakuum."


*rofl*.........


----------



## crash (19 Oktober 2009)

*Pfui bäh...*

*Hänsel und Gretel gehen durch den Wald*


Plötzlich:
Hänsel: "Ich muss mal..."
Gretel: "Geh` doch hinter den Baum"
Hänsel geht hinter den Baum, Gretel geht hinterher.
Gretel: "Was hast Du denn da?"
Hänsel: "Das hab ich halt."
Gretel: "Darf ich mal schauen?"
Hänsel: "Von mir aus..."
Gretel: "Darf ich auch mal anfassen?"
Hänsel: "Von mir aus..."
Gretel fasst an. Das Ding wird immer härter, immer dicker, immer länger.
Dann gehen sie weiter.......
Plötzlich:
Gretel: "Ich muss mal....!"
Hänsel: "Geh doch hinter den Baum."
Gretel geht, Hänsel geht hinterher.
Hänsel: "Was hast du denn da?"
Gretel: "Das hab ich halt."
Hänsel: "Darf ich mal gucken?"
Gretel: "Von mir aus..."
Hänsel: "Darf ich auch mal anfassen?"
Gretel: "Von mir aus..."
Hänsel fasst an. Das Ding wird immer härter, immer dicker, immer länger.
Hänsel: "Du hast ja das gleiche, wie ich."
Gretel: "Nö, ich bin am Kacken!!"


----------



## crash (19 Oktober 2009)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Gruppentherapie und Gruppensex? 
Bei der Gruppentherapie hört man von den Problemen anderer Leute; 
beim Gruppensex sieht man sie.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2009)

> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Ein Physiker ein Mathematiker und ein Ingenieur bekommen ein Gummiband und ein paar Glasmurmeln. Danach werden sie jeder auf ein eigenes Zimmer gebracht.
> 
> Nach zwei Stunden wird der Mathematiker besucht: "Was machen Sie gerade?" "Oh, ich berechne gerade Oberfläche und Volumen der Murmeln und  möchte wissen wieviel Gummiband ich benötige, um die Murmel  vollständig damit einzuwickeln."
> 
> ...



...  ...


----------



## maweri (20 Oktober 2009)

Word für Fortgeschrittene


----------



## crash (21 Oktober 2009)

Ein 11-jähriger Junge schlendert durch die Gegend. 
Er schleift einen plattgefahrenen Frosch an einer Schnur hinter sich her. 
Er bleibt an einer Bar stehen und sagt zur Chefin: "Ich will Sex mit einem Mädchen. 
Ich weiß zwar, dass ich eigentlich zu jung bin, aber ich habe viel Geld." 
Die Frau läßt den Jungen rein und fragt: "Welches Mädchen möchtest du denn?" 
Der Junge antwortet: "Ich will ein Mädchen mit einer ansteckenden Krankheit." 
Die Puffmutter gibt es nicht gerne zu, aber schließlich hat der Junge viel Geld. 
"Dann mußt du Nancy nehmen." 
Der Junge rennt in das Zimmer von Nancy und hat Sex mit ihr. 
Nach einer halben Stunde kommt der Junge wieder raus und schleift immer noch den platten Frosch hinter sich her. 
Die Puffmutter kann ihre Neugier nicht länger zurückhalten und fragt: 
"Warum wolltest du gerade ein Mädchen mit einer ansteckenden Krankheit haben?" 
Darauf antwortet der Junge: "Schau, wenn ich gleich nach Hause komme, dann bin ich ganz alleine mit der Babysitterin. 
Ich weiß, dass sie kleine Jungs sehr gerne mag, darum wird sie Sex mit mir haben. 
So bekommt sie die ansteckende Krankheit. 
Wenn mein Vater heute Abend die Babysitterin heimfährt, wird er - so wie ich ihn kenne - sicherlich im Auto noch eine Nummer mit ihr schieben. 
Und wenn er dann nach Hause kommt, wird er auch noch meine Mutter rannehmen. 
Und morgen wird es meine Mutter mal wieder mit dem Milchmann auf dem Küchentisch treiben. 
Und DAS ist der verdammte Arsch, der meinen Frosch plattgefahren hat!"


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Oktober 2009)

*Daimler und BMW arbeiten zusammen*

Es ist vollbracht

Erst hier...

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub1C361F33FC4...F6BDA1800D75429BE1~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

und dann das Ergebnis:

http://www.miet24.de/mieten/fahrzeuge/luxus-limousinen/bmw/mercedes-benz-745-i-56373



Vielleicht etwas einfallslos von den Designern umgesetzt, aber wenn es helfen sollte aus der Krise zu kommen... warum nicht?!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1McYvN-Nimg


----------



## HaDi (23 Oktober 2009)

> Unlängst bei einem renommierten EDV-Hersteller:
> 
> Ein Kunde ruft beim technischen Dienst an, weil sein Rechner fehlerhaft ist.
> - Techniker: "Welches Problem tritt denn auf?"
> ...


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Oktober 2009)

Vater Hai ist mit seinem Sohn unterwegs.
Plötzlich schwimmt über ihnen eine Gruppe
Menschen.
Sagt Vater Hai: So, mein Sohn, nun tauchen
wir soweit auf, das nur die obere Hälfte
unserer Rückenflosse zu sehen ist und drehen
zwei drei Runden um die Schwimmer!
Gesagt, getan!
Vater Hai: So, und nun machen wir das
nochmal, lassen aber die ganze Rückenflosse
rausschauen!
Also drehen sie nochmals ein paar Runden um
die Schwimmer und tauchen dann wieder ab.
Vater Hai: Nun, mein Sohn, von unten ran und
fressen!
Das machen sie mit Genuß. Alle Schwimmer
werden gefressen und die beiden dümpeln
sattgefressen so vor sich hin.......
Fragt der Sohn: Aber warum haben wir zweimal
diese Runden um die Schwimmer gezogen, wir
hätten sie doch problemlos gleich
fressen können ???

Antwortet der Vater: Ganz einfach:
Leer geschissen schmecken sie besser!


----------



## erzteufele (28 Oktober 2009)

Die amerikanische Raumforschung hat einen
neuen Draht entwickelt.
Der ist  aber leider so dünn, dass sie nicht
in der Lage sind, den Durchmesser  zu
bestimmen.

Also schicken sie ihn nach China,
die Chinesen sind  ja Experten für kleine
Dinge.
Nach drei Wochen kommt der Draht  zurück
und auf dem beiliegendem Brief steht,
dass es ihnen leider  unmöglich ist, so dünne
Drähte zu vermessen!

Die Amis geben nicht auf  und schicken den
Draht nach England.
Nach weiteren 3 Wochen kommt der  Draht
zurück mit einem gleichlautenden Brief
"Sorry zu dünn, den Draht  können wir
nicht vermessen."

Als letzten Ausweg schicken sie nun  den
Draht nach Deutschland.
DORT landet er in der PFALZ!

Eine halbe  Stunde später erhalten die Amis
einen Anruf von einem Pfälzer:
"Also,  vermesse hamman. awwer was solle
mer jetzt domit mache??? E Loch  noibore
odda ä Gwinde druff schneide?


----------



## Approx (28 Oktober 2009)

Aus dem Protokoll des Feministinnen Kongress in Berlin zum Thema "
Umerziehung des Mannes"

1. Wortmeldung: "Mein Name ist Brigitte. Ich habe meinem Mann gesagt:
Helmut, ab sofort kochst Du!`
Am ersten Tag habe ich nichts gesehen, am zweiten Tag habe ich nichts
gesehen, aber am dritten Tage, da stand das Essen auf dem Tisch!"

Großer Beifall im ganzen Saal, Hochrufe, Bravo!!

2. Wortmeldung: "Ische binne Grazielle. Sage maine Manne:, Luigi! Appe
soforte du putze Klo!"
Anne erste Tag ische nixe gesehe, zwaite Tage nixe gesehe, aba anne
dritte Tage, ische gesehe Luigi mitte Putzeaima inne Klo!"

Tosender Beifall, stehende Ovationen!

3. Wortmeldung: "Isch Fatima. Sagen Achmed, müssen selber die Hemd
bügle!
Erste Tag ich nix sehe, zweite Tag ich nix sehe, aba dritte Tag isch
konnte mit linke Auge wieder bisske gucke".


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Oktober 2009)

Inzwischen gibt es ja auch für die meisten Automarken irgendein  Internetforum..
Hier ein kurzer Einblick in die zuletzt besprochenen  Themen:

Lamborghini Forum:
Windgeräusche bei 330 km/h, ich weiß nicht  weiter!

Audi A8 Forum:
Wo kann ich meine Rolex reparieren  lassen?

Fiat Forum:
Hallo? Bin ich der einzige hier?

Mercedes  C-Klasse Forum:
Mein Mercedes ist Sonntag beim Brötchenholen nass geworden -  Was tun?

MX-5 Forum:
So ein Hinterwäldler-Assi in einem VW Touareg ist  mir übers Auto gefahren.

VW Touareg Forum:
Mir klemmt ein MX-5 unterm  Chassis. Wie kriege ich den wieder raus?

Renault-Forum:
Verkaufe  Monatskarte - Auto früher als erwartet aus Werkstatt zurück.

Bentley  Forum:
Ich habe heute den Aschenbecher benutzt. Wie ersetze ich  ihn?

Porsche-Cayenne-Forum:
Verbrauch unter 40L/100km -  Motorschaden?

Smart Forum:
Motorradmotor eingebaut: Endlich mehr  Leistung!

Camaro Forum:
Meine Freundin hat mit meinem Bruder und  seiner Frau geschlafen. Wie kann
ich sie umbringen? Ich bin vorbestraft und  gehe keinesfalls wieder zurück in
den Knast!

Mustang Forum:
So ein  Schwachkopf im Civic hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.

Civic  Forum:
So ein Schwachkopf im Mustang hat heute versucht, mich zu  überholen.

Opel Forum:
Mein Corsa hat keinen Rost! EHRLICH! (Thema  gelöscht von Admin).

Mazda MX-5 Forum:
Darf ich als Mann ein  Frauenauto fahren?

BMW M3 Forum:
Wo zum Teufel krieg ich Golf  3-Außenspiegel her?

Viper-Forum:
Smart im Ansaugtrakt! Wie kriege ich  den da wieder raus?

Ford Fiesta-Forum:
Hilfe - ich habe eine  Nähmaschine unter der Haube!

Seat Marbella Forum:
Konnte heute mit  einem LKW mithalten!

Honda-Forum:
Mein Integra hört bei 9000 Touren  auf zu drehen - Motorschaden ?

Honda CRX Forum:
Hilfe, der Hund meines  Nachbarn schläft in meinem Auspuff. Kann ich den
Motor starten?

BMW  3er E36-Forum:
Wo gibst beste fett krass Döner in Stadt?

Hummer  Forum:
Hab' mir heute die Stoßstange verbogen. 24 Verletzte, 10 Tote. Muss  ich den
schwarzen Lack unbedingt beim Händler kaufen?? Er sitzt 25  Kilometer
entfernt. Das macht 35 Euro Spritkosten!

MB 190D  Forum:
Mein Käufer hat ne Rückfrage - kann jemand Kisuaheli?


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Oktober 2009)

*Einspruch*

Hallo,

das hier ist frisch per Email reingekommen...

Diese Art und Weise, sich auszudrücken habe ich irgendwo schon einmal gesehen... aber wo??? Die Namen habe ich (soweit gefunden) unkenntlich gemacht. Das ganze hat sich vor ca. 6 Monaten in einem Nachbarstaat abgespielt.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Cerberus (29 Oktober 2009)

Wie fängt ein Psychologe einen Löwen?




Er geht nach Afrika, stellt einen Käfig auf, sitzt in den Kafig und denkt sich drinnen sei draußen.


----------



## HaDi (30 Oktober 2009)

> Der Papst stirbt und kommt an die Himmelstür. Petrus begrüßt ihn und fragt nach seinem Namen. "Ich bin der Papst!" "Papst, Papst" , murmelt Petrus. "Tut mir leid, ich habe niemanden mit diesem Namen in meinem Buch."
> "Aber... ich bin der Stellvertreter Gottes auf Erden!" "Gott hat einen Stellvertreter auf Erden?" sagt Petrus verblüfft. "Komisch, hat er mir gar nichts von gesagt..." Der Papst läuft krebsrot an. "Ich bin das Oberhaupt der Katholischen Kirche!" "Katholische Kirche... nie gehört" , sagt Petrus.
> "Aber warte mal nen Moment, ich frag den Chef." Er geht nach hinten in den Himmel und sagt zu Gott: "Du, da ist einer, der sagt, er sei dein Stellvertreter auf Erden. Er heißt Papst. Sagt dir das was?" "Nee" , sagt Gott. "Kenn ich nicht. Weiß ich nichts von. Aber warte mal, ich frag Jesus. Jeeesus!"
> Jesus kommt angerannt. "Ja, Vater, was gibts?" Gott und Petrus erklären ihm die Situation. "Moment" , sagt Jesus, „ich guck mir den mal an. Bin gleich zurück." Zehn Minuten später ist er wieder da, Tränen lachend. "Ich fass es nicht" , japst er. "Erinnert ihr euch an den kleinen Fischerverein, den ich vor 2000 Jahren gegründet habe? Den gibt's immer noch!"


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Oktober 2009)

Weil heute 
*Halloween*

 ist...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gajBCtrrEGg&annotation_id=annotation_295547&feature=iv


----------



## Junior (1 November 2009)

*Wie fängt man einen Löwen in der Wüste?*

Wir halbieren die Wüste in Nord- Süd Richtung durch einen Zaun. Dann ist der Löwe entweder in der westlichen oder östlichen Hälfte der Wüste. Wir wollen annehmen, dass er in der westlichen Hälfte ist. Daraufhin halbieren wir diesen westlichen Teil durch einen Zaun in Ost-West Richtung. Der Löwe ist entweder im nördlichen oder im südlichen Teil. Wir nehmen an, er ist im nördlichen. Auf diese Weise fahren wir fort. Der Durchmesser der Teile, die bei dieser Halbiererei entstehen, strebt gegen Null. Auf diese Weise wird der Löwe schließlich von einem Zaun beliebig kleiner Länge eingegrenzt.


----------



## vierlagig (1 November 2009)

Junior schrieb:


> Wir halbieren die Wüste in Nord- Süd Richtung durch einen Zaun. Dann ist der Löwe entweder in der westlichen oder östlichen Hälfte der Wüste. Wir wollen annehmen, dass er in der westlichen Hälfte ist. Daraufhin halbieren wir diesen westlichen Teil durch einen Zaun in Ost-West Richtung. Der Löwe ist entweder im nördlichen oder im südlichen Teil. Wir nehmen an, er ist im nördlichen. Auf diese Weise fahren wir fort. Der Durchmesser der Teile, die bei dieser Halbiererei entstehen, strebt gegen Null. Auf diese Weise wird der Löwe schließlich von einem Zaun beliebig kleiner Länge eingegrenzt.



öhm, ich hab öfter mit datenbanken zu tun, schlage daher vor:

SELECT Löwe FROM Afrika


----------



## erzteufele (2 November 2009)

jetzt musste aber aufpassen mit dem 'ö' wissen nicht ob der server das richtig erkennt ;-)


----------



## crash (2 November 2009)

Edmund Stoiber macht einen Besuch auf einem Bauernhof und lädt dazu auch die Presse ein. 
Ein Fotograf knipst ihn im Schweinestall.
Dann sagt er zu dem Fotografen: „Dass ihr mir aber nicht so dummes Zeug unter das Bild schreibt, wie Stoiber und die Schweine oder so!“
 „Nein nein, geht schon klar."
Am nächsten Tag ist das Bild in der Zeitung und darunter zu lesen: „Stoiber (3.v.l.)"


----------



## Approx (3 November 2009)

*Neues Windows*

Microsoft testet das neue Windows... (siehe Bild)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 November 2009)

*In flagranti*

In flagranti


----------



## HaDi (7 November 2009)

Ein Bekannter möchte seine Digitalkamera verkaufen, sie hat allerdings "leichte" Gebrauchsspuren.
Um euch von der Qualität der Aufnahmen zu überzeugen habe ich das letzte Bild, das er gemacht hat, hier reingestellt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## hausenm (7 November 2009)

Noch ein kurzer Joke zum Feierabend:
http://www.clipfish.de/video/2609367/achmed-the-dead-terrorist-jingle-bombs-in-deutsch/


----------



## Question_mark (8 November 2009)

*Mutig, cool und supercool*

Hallo,



> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Mut, Coolness und Vollcool ?
> 
> Mut:
> Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heimkommen.
> ...



*ROFL*

Gruß   

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (8 November 2009)

*Der Löwe ist der König im Tierreich*

Hallo,



> Im Reich der Tiere ist der Löwe der König und was er sagt, ist Gesetz.
> 
> Eines Morgens lässt der Löwe alle Tiere zu sich rufen und sagt: "Jeder von
> euch geht jetzt los und holt mir was zu essen, und zwar was Fleischiges!
> ...



*ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 November 2009)

Habe ich gerade gelesen



> Während eines Kuraufenthaltes hat sie natürlich auch             ihren Kurschatten.
> Am letzten Abend fragt sie:
> "Wir haben nun so viele schöne Stunden miteinander verbracht, dabei weiß ich noch             nicht einmal, wie Du mit Nachnamen heißt."
> Er: "Du darfst aber nicht lachen, viele finden meinen Namen sehr komisch."
> ...


----------



## PLC-Gundel (9 November 2009)

Eine Blondine schlendert am Schaufenster einer Zoohandlung vorbei und entdeckt dort ein Schild: 'Sex Frösche für nur 20 Euro.' Neugierig geworden tritt sie ein. Die Blondine flüstert dem Verkäufer zu, dass sie einen kaufen will. Der Verkäufer packt einen Frosch vorsichtig ein und sagt: 'Befolgen Sie einfach die Anleitung.' Die Blondine schnappt die Kiste und läuft schnurstracks nach Hause. Dort holt sie die Gebrauchsanleitung heraus und liest: 1) Duschen Sie. 2) Besprühen Sie sich mit wohlriechendem Parfum. 3) Ziehen Sie Ihre schönste Reizwäsche an. 4) Begeben Sie sich ins Bett und legen Sie den Frosch zwischen Ihre Beine. Die Blondine befolgt alles und setzt zuletzt den Frosch an die besagte Stelle. Aber zu ihrer Überraschung passiert gar nichts. Verärgert liest sie die Gebrauchsanleitung nochmals und entdeckt am unteren Ende ganz kleingedruckt den Hinweis: 'Falls Sie Probleme oder Fragen haben, rufen Sie bitte sofort in der Zoohandlung an.' Die blonde Frau ruft dort an und der Verkäufer sagt, dass er heute bereits mehrere Beschwerden hatte, das Problem kennt und in fünf Minuten bei ihr sein wird. Kurz darauf steht der Verkäufer bei ihr in der Wohnung, lässt sich den Hergang erzählen, bittet die Frau sich wieder hinzulegen, nimmt vorsichtig den Frosch, schaut ihm tief in die Augen und sagt mit ernster und drohender Stimme: 'Hör gut zu Freundchen. Noch ein einziges Mal zeige ich Dir, wie es geht...'


----------



## erzteufele (9 November 2009)

ohne Worte​


----------



## marlob (9 November 2009)

Ein Alkoholiker, ein Kettenraucher und ein Schwuler beim Arzt. Für alle gibt`s dieselbe Diagnose: "Wenn sie noch einmal ihrem Laster nachgehen, sind sie auf der Stelle tot." Frustriert schleppen sich die drei nach dieser Nachricht die Straße entlang, als der Alkoholiker in einer Ecke eine Flasche Whiskey mit einem winzigen Restschluck entdeckt. Gierig stürzt er sich darauf, trinkt und fällt tot um. Entsetzt gehen die anderen beiden weiter, bis sie auf einen noch glühenden Zigarettenstummel auf dem Gehweg stoßen. Verzweifelt bricht es aus dem Schwulen heraus: "Wenn du dich jetzt bückst, sterben wir beide!"


----------



## marlob (9 November 2009)

Der Richter zum angeklagten Arzt: "Haben sie vor der Autopsie den Puls überpfüft?" Darauf der Arzt: "Nein!" "Haben sie den Blutdruck gemessen?", "Nein!" "Die Atmung haben Sie auch nicht geprüft?", "Nein!", "Ist es also möglich, dass der Patient zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch am Leben war?", "Nein!", "Wie können sie sich dessen so sicher sein, Doktor?", "Weil sein Gehirn in einem Glas auf meinem Tisch stand!", "Hätte der Patient trotzdem noch am Leben sein können?", "Ja, es ist möglich, dass er noch am Leben war und irgendwo als Anwalt praktizierte!"


----------



## marlob (9 November 2009)

Eine Geschichte wie aus dem Leben gegriffen!
Vier Kollegen sitzen beim Stammtisch und besprechen, wann und wo sie sich zum Fischen verabreden wollen. Einer druckt den ganzen Abend rum, denn er weiß nicht wie er es den anderen beibringen soll, dass er voraussichtlich - von seiner Frau - nicht schon wieder ein Wochenende "frei" bekommt. Als er endlich mit der Sache rausrückt, wird er damit natürlich den Rest des Abends aufgezogen. Frustriert geht er nach Hause, und wünscht seinen Kollegen ein schönes Wochenende.
Die drei machen sich am Samstagmorgen um 5 Uhr auf den Weg, um einen guten Platz zu besetzen.
Als sie sich durch das Unterholz bis zum See vorgearbeitet haben, sehen sie ihren 4. Kollegen, welcher bereits dort im Klappstuhl sitzt, im Rücken ein Lagerfeuer, eine Dose Bier in der einen und die Fischerrute in der anderen Hand.
"Wo kommst du denn jetzt her? Du hattest doch keinen Ausgang?"
"Ich bin schon seit Freitag hier!"
"Und, wie kommt das so plötzlich?"
"Ach, das war so: als ich am Donnerstag vom Stammtisch nach Hause kam und mich gerade noch mit einem Bier vor die Glotze setzen wollte, stand plötzlich meine Alte hinter mir und hielt mir die Augen zu."
"Als ich mich umdrehen durfte, stand sie in einem durchsichtigen Nachthemd vor mir und sagte: ÜBERRASCHUNG ! - bring mich ins Schlafzimmer, fessle mich ans Bett und dann mach was du willst!"
"Und was soll ich euch noch sagen: HIER BIN ICH !"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 November 2009)

Nach langem Drängen lässt sich ein Jäger von seiner Frau überreden, sie einmal mit auf die Jagd zu nehmen.

Im Wald erklärt er ihr dann, wie sie das Gewehr zu bedienen hat und wie sie sich am besten versteckt. Weiterhin sagt er ihr, dass es auf der Jagd sehr wichtig sei, nach dem Schuss sofort zu dem erlegten Tier zu eilen, weil derjenige seine Besitzansprüche darauf erheben kann, der als erster an dem Tier angelangt ist.

Gesagt, getan.

Die beiden verkriechen sich jeweils in ihre Deckung und warten.

Nach kurzer Zeit hört der Jäger einen Schuss von seiner Frau. Schnell eilt er hin, um zu sehen, ob sie auch alles richtig macht.

Schon aus weiter Entfernung kann er sehen, wie seine Frau und ein fremder Mann wild diskutierend um einen Kadaver herumstehen.

Als er näher herankommt, hört er den Mann sagen:
"Na gut, na gut, es ist IHR HIRSCH, ich sehe es ja ein! Darf ich aber bitte wenigstens noch vorher den Sattel abnehmen?"


----------



## crash (10 November 2009)

Einem Mann erscheint der Teufel.
Der Mann hat keine Angst.
Der Teufel sagt:,,Fürchtest du dich nicht vor mir???
Darauf der Mann:,,Nein,wieso denn?Ich bin doch seit Jahren mit deiner Schwester verheiratet...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 November 2009)

Neulich bei MC Doof

Autofahren macht Spaß. Essen auch. Am
meisten
Spaß macht Essen im Auto, deswegen habe ich
auch diese erhöhte Affinität zu Drive-In
Schaltern...

Speziell in meinem Lieblings Fast-Food
Restaurant. Das Vergnügen an dieser
Self-Service Station des Essens auf Rädern
wird allerdings erheblich durch die Qualität
der Gegensprechanlage gemindert.

Gegensprechanlage... Meiner Überzeugung
nach,
hat sie diesen Namen nur bekommen weil sie
völlig gegen das Sprechen ausgelegt ist...

"Hiere Bechellung hippe."

Knarzt es mir aus dem Lautsprecher entgegen.
Klingt für mich nach Schellackplatte... Aus
Erfahrung aber weiß ich, dass sich die
Stimme
(männlich... weiblich... Wohl eher männlich)
am anderen Ende dieses Dosentelefons soeben
nach meiner Bestellung erkundigt hat.

Jetzt einfach zu bestellen wäre mir zu
langweilig, also frag ich:

"Haben sie etwas vom Huhn?"

Aus dem Lautsprecher ertönt ein schwer
verständliches Wort, das aber eindeutig mit:
"...icken" endet. Ich antworte:

"Später vielleicht, zunächst möchte ich
was essen."

Etwas lauter tönt es zurück:
"SCHICKEN?" Ich kann es mir nicht
verkneifen:

"Nein ich würde es gleich selbst
abholen."

Eine kurze Pause entsteht, ich stelle mir
belustigt die genervte Visage des
McDoof-Knechts vor. Als die Sprechpause zu
lang werden droht, sage ich:
"Ach sie meinen CHICKEN? Nö, lieber
doch
nicht. Haben sie vielleicht Presskuh mit
Tomatentunke im Röstbrötchen?"

"Hamburger?" fragt mein
unsichtbares Gegenüber zurück.
Wahrheitsgemäß
antworte ich:

"Nein ich bin von hier. Aber hat das
denn Einfluss auf meine Bestellung?"

"Wol-len sie ei-nen Ham-bur-ger?"

"Jetzt beruhigen sie sich mal, ja ich
nehme einen."

"Schieß?"

"Stimmt, hatte ich nach meiner letzten
Mahlzeit hier, mittlerweile ist meine
Darmflora aber wieder wohlauf, ich denke ich
kann es erneut riskieren."

Der Stimminhaber beginnt mir ein wenig leid
zu tun. Er kann ja nichts für seinen Job,
aber ich ja schließlich auch nicht.

"Ob sie KÄ-SE auf den Hamburger
möchten?"

"Ah ja gern, ich nehme einen
mittelalten
Pyrenäen Bergkäse, nicht zu dick
geschnitten,
von einer Seite leicht angeschmolzen."

Ob die nächste Ansage aus dem Lautsprecher:
"Sicher doch." oder
"Arschloch"
lautet, kann ich nicht genau heraushören...
Deutlicher erklingt nun:

"Was dazu?"

"Doch ja, ich hätte gern diese
gesalzenen frittierten
Kartoffelstäbchen."

"Also Pommes?"

"Von mir aus auch die..."

"Klein, Mittel, Groß?"

"Gemischt, und zwar jeweils zu einem
drittel große, mittlere und kleine."

"WOLLEN SIE MICH EIGENTLICH
VERARSCHEN???"

Diese wiederum sehr laut formulierte Frage
verstehe ich klar und deutlich, sie verlangt
eine ehrliche Antwort:

"Falls das die Bedingung ist, hier
etwas
zu Essen zu bekommen, JA, also?
Machen wir weiter?"

Die Stimme schnauft kurz und fragt:
"Gut, gut. Pommes, etwas zu den
Pommes?"

"Ein schönes Entrecôte, blutig und ein
Glas 1996er Spätburgunder bitte."

"ICH KOMM DIR GLEICH RAUS UND GEB DIR
BLUTIG!!!"

"Machen sie das, aber verschütten sie
dabei bitte nicht den Wein."

"Schluß jetzt, Schalter 2. 4Euro
15."

Schon vorbei, gerade als es anfing lustig zu
werden. Aber ich habe noch ein Ass im Ärmel.
Ich zahle mit einem 500 Euro Schein.

"Tut mir leid, aber ich hab`s nicht
größer."

Freundlich werde ich ausgekontert:
"Kein
Problem." Mit kaltem Blick lässt ein
bemützter Herr mein Wechselgeld auf den
Stahltresen klappern. Nicht mit mir
Freundchen, ich will den Triumph.

Also, Zeit fürs Finale.

"Kann ich bitte ne Quittung
bekommen?" frage ich überfreundlich.
"Ist ein Geschäftsessen!"

Viel Spaß bei deinem nächsten MAC Drive
Besuch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermann (11 November 2009)

Ein Deutscher und ein bildhübsches Mädchen sowie ein Holländer und eine Nonne sitzen sich in einem Zugabteil gegenüber. 

Plötzlich fährt der Zug in einen Tunnel und da die Beleuchtung nicht funktioniert ist es stockdunkel. Dann hört man eine Ohrfeige, und als der Zug den Tunnel wieder verlässt, reibt der Holländer schmerzverzerrt sein Gesicht. 

"Genau richtig", denkt die Nonne. "Der Holländer hat natürlich versucht, das Mädchen zu begrapschen, was sie nicht wollte, und sie hat ihm eine geschmiert." 

"Genau richtig", denkt das hübsche Mädchen. "Der Holländer wollte mich im Dunkeln begrapschen, hat unglücklicherweise die Nonne berührt, was sie nicht wollte, und sie hat ihm eine geschmiert." 

"So eine Schweinerei", denkt der Holländer. "Der Deutsche hat wahrscheinlich im Schutze der Dunkelheit probiert das hübsche Madchen zu begrapschen, Hat stattdessen die Nonne erwischt, was diese nicht wollte, und die hat dem Deutschen eine schmieren wollen. Das hat der Sauhund gemerkt und sich geduckt, so dass ich den Schlag abbekommen habe." 

Wohingegen der Deutsche denkt: "Im nächsten Tunnel hau' ich dem Holländer wieder in die Fresse!"


----------



## marlob (11 November 2009)

*Die Seife*

Zwei Priester ziehen sich aus und gehen
unter die Dusche.
Kurz darauf bemerken sie, dass sie die Seife
vergessen haben.

Priester John meint, er habe welche im
Zimmer
und verschwindet sogleich ohne sich wieder
anzuziehen.

Er nimmt also zwei Stück Seife, in jede Hand
eine und macht sich auf den Weg zurück zur
Dusche.

Auf dem Weg dahin kommen ihm drei Nonnen
entgegen.

Er kann sich nirgends verstecken, also
stellt
er sich gegen die Wand und versucht sich
möglichst nicht zu bewegen, um wie eine
Statue zu wirken.

Die Nonnen halten an, überrascht eine solch
realistische Statue hier noch nie gesehen zu
haben.

Die erste Nonne streckt ihre Hand aus und
berührt seinen Penis. Der Priester lässt
völlig überrascht ein Stück Seife fallen.
"Oh schaut! Das ist ein
Seifenspender" meint die erste Nonne.

Die zweite Nonne will es auch gleich
versuchen und berührt ebenfalls seinen
Penis.
Er lässt das zweite Stück Seife fallen.

DIe dritte Nonne möchte es natürlich auch
wissen und berührt seinen Penis dreimal,
viermal ... ohne Erfolg.

Sie macht voller Tatendrang weiter in der
Hoffnung auch ein Stück Seife zu bekommen.
Plötzlich schreit sie laut: "Heiliger
Vater, er spendet auch Dusch-Gel" !!!


----------



## crash (11 November 2009)

Frisch von der Erfindermesse.
Da wird Innovation noch groß geschrieben. 
Anhang anzeigen Nur_fuer_waschechte_Techniker.pdf


----------



## crash (11 November 2009)

Die Schweinegrippe breitet sich weiter aus.


----------



## crash (11 November 2009)

Soll ich mich gegen Schweinegrippe impfen lassen???


----------



## zotos (11 November 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Soll ich mich gegen Schweinegrippe impfen lassen???
> Anhang anzeigen 9113


Fehlt bei dem Namen nicht noch ein "i" am Ende?


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Fehlt bei dem Namen nicht noch ein "i" am Ende?



Nein, der sah schon vorher so aus!


----------



## marlob (11 November 2009)

Kommt ein hübsche junge Frau in die Straßenbahn und bittet einen Mitfahrer: "Würden Sie mich bitte sitzen lassen. ich bin nämlich schwanger." Darauf der Fahrgast: "Wie weit sind sie den schon? Man kann es ja noch gar nicht sehen." Sie: "Seit circa 30 Minuten. Aber mir zittern immer noch die Knie"


----------



## marlob (11 November 2009)

Franz und Karl gehen in die Spielbank.
Jeder hat 5.000 Euro in der Tasche, willens mehr daraus zu machen.

Sie fangen an, setzen jeder ihre 5.000 Euro auf "Rot" - tatsächlich "Rot" kommt.
Beide haben nunmehr 10.000 Euro.

"Wie alt bist Du?" fragt Franz.

"33", sagt Karl.

"Ich bin 29", antwortet Franz.
"Nehmen wir die Mitte, also 31."

Gesagt, getan, sie setzen die 20.000 Euro auf die 31 - und man glaubt es kaum, die 31 kommt.

"Sag mal Franz, wie oft hast Du Sex in der Woche?" fragt Karl.

"Ach, so fünf mal."

"Ich auch, also setzen wir alles auf die 10."

Nein die 10 kommt nicht - es kommt die Null!

Beiden schauen sich an und sagen:
"Wenn wir jetzt ehrlich gewesen wären, wären wir beide Millionäre!"


----------



## Manfred Stangl (12 November 2009)

*Gasthof zum Löwen*



> jedes jahr treffen sich ein paar freunde, um einen tollen abend zu erleben.
> 
> als sie 40 wurden, trafen sie sich und rätselten, was sie an diesem abend unternehmen sollten. Sie wurden sich erst nicht einig, aber dann sagte einer: „lasst uns doch in den gasthof zum löwen gehen, die kellnerin ist scharf und trägt immer eine tief ausgeschnittene bluse!“ gesagt, getan…
> 
> ...


 
*rofl*
*rofl*
*rofl*


----------



## Manfred Stangl (12 November 2009)

ohne Worte!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (12 November 2009)

Ein Österreichischer Witz:

Ein Burgenländer und ein Steirer stehen auf der Europabrücke an der Brennerautobahn in Tirol und bewundern das Bauwerk.
Sagt der Burgenländer: "Ich würde die Brücke gern von unten sehen!"
Sagt der Steirer: "Du hast doch Hosenträger an, ich halte dich daran fest, und du hängst runter, und kannst die Brücke von unten sehen!"
Der Burgenländer: "Tolle Idee!" Gesagt getan...
Der Burgenländer baumelt in den Hosenträgern hängend unter der Brücke und bewundert sie.
Plötzlich beginnt er lauthals zu lachen.
Der Steirer: "Warum lachst du?"
Der Burgenländer: "Ich denke mir gerade, wenn ich jetzt die Hosenträger aufmache, knallen sie dir mitten ins Gesicht!"


----------



## Approx (13 November 2009)

Gerade im Netz gefunden:
hier die aktuelle Emotionstabelle (auffällig passend zu meinem Avatar)

Greez Appro


----------



## crash (13 November 2009)

Opa und Oma sind zu Besuch bei den Kindern. 
Da findet Opa eine Packung Viagra-Pillen im Medizinschrank. 
Er fragt seinen Sohn, ob auch er die Pillen verwenden könnte.
Der Sohn sagt: "Ich glaube nicht, dass du sie nehmen solltest. Sie sind sehr stark und sehr teuer."
"Wie viel?"
"Das Stück kostet 10 Euro!"
"Das macht mir nichts aus", sagt der Opa. "Wenn ich sie probiere, bevor wir abreisen, lege ich die 10 Euro unter deinen Kopfpolster".
Am nächsten Morgen findet der Sohn 110 Euro unter dem Polster. 
Er wendet sich an seinen Vater: "Ich habe doch gesagt, eine Pille kostet 10 Euro und nicht 110."

"Ich weiß", sagt der Opa, "die 100 Euro sind von der Oma!!!"


----------



## Jan (13 November 2009)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> ohne Worte!


 
Da will ganz offensichtlich jemand "automatische" Schweißarbeiten am Auto durchführen und es dann hochjagen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 November 2009)

Was würde Lady Di machen, wenn Sie noch leben würde?

Am Sargdeckel kratzen...


----------



## MSB (15 November 2009)

Auch mal wieder ein paar kleine:


> Kommt ein Tscheche zum Augenarzt. Der hält ihm die Buchstabentafel vor, auf der steht
> C Z W X N Q Y S T A C Z, und fragt ihn: "Können sie das lesen?"
> "Lesen?" Ruft der Tscheche erstaunt aus, "ich kenne den Kerl!"





> Ein Mann wird von einem Jäger mit einem Schrotgewehr in den Unterleib
> geschossen. Er wird sofort operiert, doch die Ärzte finden von zehn Kugeln nur sieben.
> Jahre später, der Mann hat drei Kinder gezeugt, kommt der Älteste zur Mutter.
> "Du, als Ich heute morgen beim Pinkeln war ist mir da ein kleines Kügelchen
> ...


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

*

Regeln von Männern für Frauen

*Männer bekommen immer \"Regeln\" von Frauen um die Ohren gehauen. Hier sind die Regeln von uns Männern. Dies sind unsere Regeln! Frau möge beachten, dass alle mit \" \" nummeriert sind. Absichtlich!

Lerne endlich, mit dem Klositz zurecht zu kommen. Du bist ein großes Mädchen. Wenn der Sitz oben ist, klapp ihn runter. Wir brauchen ihn oben, ihr braucht ihn unten. Wir beschweren uns auch nicht, wenn der Sitz unten ist.

Geburts-, Valentins- und Jahrestage sind keine Aufgaben. Das sind nicht die Tage, an denen wir beweisen müssen, dass wir schon wieder das perfekte Geschenk gefunden haben.

Manchmal denken wir nicht an euch. Akzeptier das!

Wochenende = Sport. Das ist wie Vollmond oder der Wechsel der Gezeiten. Du kannst das einfach nicht ändern.

Lass dir nicht deine Haare schneiden. Niemals! Langes Haar ist immer attraktiver als kurzes. Ein Grund, warum Männer nicht heiraten wollen ist, dass verheiratete Frauen immer ihr Haar schneiden lassen. [...]

Einkaufen ist KEIN Sport! Nein, das wird auch niemals so sein!

Weinen ist Erpressung.

Frag, wenn du etwas willst. Lass uns eines klar stellen: Anspielungen funktionieren nicht! Andeutungen klappen nicht! Hinweise reichen nicht! Sag einfach, was du willst!

Wir können uns keine Daten merken. Markier Geburtstage und Jahrestage auf einem Kalender und erinnere uns häufig daran, BEVOR es zu spät ist.

\"Ja\" und \"Nein\" sind absolut annehmbare Antworten auf fast alle Fragen.

Du kannst mit uns jedes Problem besprechen, das du lösen willst. Das können wir. Wenn du Sympathiebekundungen brauchst, geh zu deinen Freundinnen.

Die Kopfschmerzen, die du seit 17 Monaten hast, sind ein Problem. Du solltest mal zum Arzt gehen!

Alles, was wir vor 6 Monaten gesagt haben, kannst du nicht mehr als Argument heranziehen. Alle unsere Kommentare verlieren jegliche Gültigkeit nach 7 Tagen.


Wenn du glaubst, du seist dick, bist du es wahrscheinlich auch. Frag uns nicht danach. Wir werden dir darauf keine Antwort geben.

Wenn wir etwas gesagt haben, das man auf zwei Arten interpretieren kann, und eine Art davon macht dich traurig oder böse, dann meinten wir die andere.

Lasst uns gaffen. Wir werden sowieso hinschauen. Das liegt in unseren Genen.

Du kannst uns entweder bitten etwas zu tun oder uns sagen, wie du es gerne haben möchtest, aber bitte nicht beides. Wenn du schon weißt, wie man es am besten macht, dann mach es einfach selbst.

Wenn es irgendwie geht, sag das, was du zu sagen hast - bitte in den Werbepausen.

Christopher Kolumbus mußte nicht nach dem Weg fragen. Wir auch nicht.

Unsere Beziehung wird nie mehr so sein, wie in den ersten 2 Monaten, nach unserem Kennenlernen. Finde dich damit ab. Und beschwere dich nicht immer darüber bei deinen Freundinnen.

Männer können NUR 16 Farben sehen. Das ist wie bei Windows im abgesicherten Modus. Pfirsich, zum Beispiel, ist eine Frucht und keine Farbe. Woher sollen wir wissen, was \"malve\" ist.

Wenn etwas juckt, wird gekratzt. Wir tun das einfach so.

Wir sind keine Gedankenleser und werden es auch nie werden. Unsere Unfähigkeit, Gedanken zu lesen, ist kein Anzeichen dafür, dass du uns nichts bedeutest.

Wenn wir dich fragen, was los ist, und du antwortest: \"Nichts\", dann werden wir uns so verhalten, als wenn nichts los wäre. Wir wissen, dass du lügst, aber es ist den ganzen Ärger einfach nicht wert.

Wenn du eine Frage stellst, auf die du keine Antwort brauchst, dann erwarte eine Antwort, die du nicht hören willst.

Wenn wir irgendwo hingehen, ist alles, was du tragen willst, schön. Ganz ehrlich!

Frag uns nicht, was wir denken. Außer, wenn du über Bauchnabelpiercings, Abseits oder die Vierer-Abwehrkette diskutieren möchtest.

Du hast genügend Kleider.

Du hast zu viele Schuhe.

Ganz ehrlich, du hast wirklich zu viele Schuhe.

Es ist weder in deinem noch in unserem Interesse, wenn wir zusammen Tests lösen. Egal, welche Tests.

Bier ist für uns so spannend wie für euch Handtaschen.


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Die 15 verrückesten Scheidungsgründe

Ein Nürnberger überließ nichts dem Zufall: Sex, so stand es im Ehevertrag,
hatte dreimal wöchentlich stattzufinden. An bestimmten Wochentagen 
hatte Sie die Initiative zu ergreifen - in Dessous, deren Farbe er bestimmte. 
Scheidung nach 2 Jahren

Eine Münchnerin war vernarrt in ihren preisgekrönten Windhund. Rache des 
vernachlässigten Ehemannes: Er fütterte das Tier heimlich - der Hund 
wurde fett und gewann keine Preise mehr. Trennung nach 3 Jahren - 
wegen "seelischer Grausamkeit"

Liebste Freizeitbeschäftigung eines Mannes aus Pennsylvania: Mit einer 
Steinschleuder schoß er Blechdosen vom Kopf seiner Frau. Scheidung nach 
5 Jahren.

Sie mußte ihn mit "Herr Major" anreden und vor ihm stramm stehen - bei 
jeder Begegnung im Haus. Nach 10 Jahren reichte die Frau eines 
US-Offiziers die Scheidung ein. Ausgegrüßt.

Ein Hamburger Finanzbeamter saß in jeder freien Minute vor seinem privaten 
Computer und investierte ein Vermögen in teure Zusatzgeräte. Als er seiner 
Frau nach 6 Jahren das Haushaltsgeld wegen neuer Computerprogramme 
kürzte, war die Ehe vorbei.

Ein Zugschaffner aus Nürnberg legte sich in jeder größeren deutschen 
Stadt eine Geliebte zu. Als er in Rente ging, verstaute er sämtliche 
Liebesbriefe in zwei großen Koffern und deponierte sie im Keller - die 
Ehefrau stolperte darüber. 25 Jahre lang hatte sie an seine Treue geglaubt.

Ein Rentner aus Oklahoma war so geizig, daß er seiner Frau ein neues Gebiß 
verweigerte. Begründung: Sie könne ja seines mit benutzen. Scheidung 
nach 50 Jahren!

In Stuttgart zerbrach eine Ehe im siebten Jahr, weil sich die Frau im Auto 
ihres Mannes immer bücken mußte, wenn eine seiner Freundinnen 
vorbeifuhr.

In München wurde eine Ehefrau täglich benotet. Wie gut war das Essen, 
wie sauber die Wohnung, wie prickelnd der Sex, wie adrett ihre Kleidung? 
Am Ende der Woche zog der "Göttergatte" Bilanz - bei überwiegend 
schlechten Noten gab's weniger Haushaltsgeld. Scheidung nach 2 Jahren.

Eine Frau aus Berlin ließ sich nach drei Jahren scheiden, weil ihr 
Angetrauter die Gewohnheit hatte, mit Freunden das Badezimmer zu 
"stürmen". Und zwar immer dann, wenn sie gerade in der Wanne saß.


Ein Mann aus Tennessee bekam von seiner Frau oft Steaks mit gebratenen 
Zwiebeln vorgesetzt. Seine Vorstellung vom Teilen: Er aß das ganze Fleisch 
und ließ sie mit den Zwiebeln sitzen. Scheidung nach 4 Jahren.

Eine 45jährige Münchnerin klagte vor Gericht, weil ihr Mann darauf bestand, 
die gemeinsamen Nächte in einer Hängematte zu verbringen. Trennung - 
weil sie in 23 Ehejahren 16mal aus dem luftigen Bett stürzte.

Ein Mann aus Montana markierte täglich die Schuhsohlen seiner Frau mit 
Kreide. So wußte er, ob sie das Haus verlassen hatte. Scheidung nach 2 
Jahren

Weil ein Frankfurter in der Hochzeitsnacht nichts Besseres zu tun hatte, als 
sich 5 Stunden lang einen brutalen Videofilm anzuschauen, nahm die Braut 
Reißaus. Noch in derselben Nacht traf sie einen neuen Mann fürs Leben.

Ein Amerikaner aus Vermont hatte seinem Papagei einen Weckruf 
beigebracht: "Aufstehen, verdammt nochmal, aufstehen!" Nach 3 Jahren 
zog die Ehefrau aus.


----------



## erzteufele (17 November 2009)

Eine Grundschullehrerin geht zu ihrem Rektor und beschwert sich:
"Mit dem kleinen Uwe aus der ersten Klasse ist es kaum auszuhalten! Der weiß alles besser! Er sagt, er ist mindestens so schlau wie seine Schwester, und die ist schon in der dritten Klasse! Jetzt will er auch in die dritte Klasse gehen!" 

Der Rektor:
"Beruhigen Sie sich. Wenn er wirklich so schlau ist, können wir ihn ja einfach mal testen."

Gesagt, getan, und am nächsten Tag steht der kleine Uwe zusammen mit seiner Lehrerin vor dem Rektor.

"Uwe," sagt der Direktor, "es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten. Wir stellen dir jetzt ein paar Fragen. Wenn du die richtig beantwortest, kannst du ab heute in die dritte Klasse gehen. Wenn du aber falsch antwortest, gehst du zurück in die erste Klasse und benimmst dich!!"

Uwe nickt eifrig.

Rektor:
"Wie viel ist 6 mal 6?"

Uwe:
"36" .

Rektor:
"Wie heißt die Hauptstadt von Deutschland?"

Uwe:
"Berlin"

Und so weiter, der Rektor stellt seine Fragen und Uwe kann alles richtig beantworten.

Rektor zur Lehrerin:
"Ich glaube, Uwe ist wirklich weit genug für die dritte Klasse."

Lehrerin:
"Darf ich ihm auch ein paar Fragen stellen?"

Rektor:
"Bitte schön."

Lehrerin:
"Uwe, wovon habe ich zwei, eine Kuh aber vier?"

Uwe, nach kurzem Überlegen:
"Beine."

Lehrerin:
"Was hast du in deiner Hose, ich aber nicht?"

Der Rektor wundert sich etwas über diese Frage, aber da antwortet Uwe schon:
"Taschen."

Lehrerin:
"Was macht ein Mann im Stehen, eine Frau im Sitzen und ein Hund auf drei Beinen?"

Dem Rektor steht der Mund offen, doch Uwe nickt uns sagt:
"Die Hand geben."

Lehrerin:
"Was ist hart und rosa, wenn es reingeht, aber weich und klebrig, wenn es rauskommt?"

Der Rektor bekommt einen Hustenanfall, und danach antwortet Uwe gelassen: "Kaugummi."

Lehrerin:
"Gut, Uwe, eine Frage noch. Sag mir ein Wort, das mit F anfängt, mit N aufhört und etwas mit Hitze und Aufregung zu tun hat!"

Dem Rektor stehen die Tränen in den Augen. Uwe freudig:
"Feuerwehrmann!"

Rektor:
"Schon gut, schon gut. Von mir aus kann Uwe auch in die vierte Klasse gehen oder gleich auf's Gymnasium. Ich hätte die letzten fünf Fragen falsch gehabt ..."


----------



## erzteufele (17 November 2009)

Realistisch oder Möglich... Ein Junge fragt seinen Vater worin der Unterschied zwischen den Begriffen "Möglich", und "Realistisch", besteht. Der Vater überlegt einen Moment lang und antwortet:
"Geh Deine Mutter einmal fragen, ob sie für 1 Million Dollar mit Robert Redford schlafen würde. Dann gehst Du zu Deiner Schwester und fragst sie ob sie für 1 Million Dollar mit Brad Pitt schlafen würde. Und als letzes gehst Du zu Deinem Bruder und fragst ihn ob er für 1 Millionen Dollar mit Tom Cruise schlafen würde. Dann komm zurück und sag mir was Du dadurch gelernt hast."

Der Junge zieht los um seine Fragen zu stellen. Die Mutter antwortet:
"Natürlich würde ich das. So eine Chance würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Weiter zieht der Junge und fragt nun seine Schwester. Die ist auch sofort mit dabei und erklärt, dass sie verrückt sein würde wenn sie einen Brad Pit nicht ins Bett nehmen würde. So geht der Junge zu seinem Bruder und fragt ihn ob er für 1 Million Dollar mit Tom Cruise schlafen würde. Der Bruder antwortet:
"Natürlich, weisst Du wieviel Geld 1 Million ist???"

So überdenkt der Junge die 3 Antworten für ein paar Tage und geht dann zurück zu seinem Vater. Dieser fragt ihn:
"Na, Junge hast Du den Unterschied zwischen "Möglich",  und "Realistisch",  gelernt?"

Da antwortet der Knirps:
"Ja, möglicherweise sitzen wir auf 3 Millionen Dollar, aber realistisch gesehen leben wir mit zwei Schlampen und einem Schwulen zusammen."


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

Ein Bär, ein Löwe und ein Schwein treffen sich. 
Der Bär sagt: "Wenn ich brülle, zittert der ganze Wald vor Angst." 
Der Löwe sagt: "Wenn ich brülle, zittert der ganze Dschungel vor Angst." 
Darauf das Schwein: "Ha, ich brauche nur zu husten und der ganze Planet scheißt sich in die Hose!"


----------



## Uhrlöschen (17 November 2009)

Ein Chef wollte eine neue Sekretärin für sein Vorzimmer einstellen. 
Er wandte sich an die Lokalpresse und veröffentlichte folgende Anzeige: 
"Großbusige Sekretärin mit vorteilhaftem Aussehen für mein Vorzimmer gesucht. 
Biete hohen Lohn, Bereitschaft zu gewissen Diensten werden erwartet". 
Er erhielt viele Antworten und führte viele Gespräche mit großbusigen Schönheiten. 
Zum Schluss blieb er an einer ganz süßen hängen. Als das Gehalt und andere Punkte verhandelt wurden, 
wurde es dem Chef ein bisschen peinlich, dass er solche Forderungen wie er es tat, stellte. 
Er fragte daher: "Das mit den gewissen Diensten, ist das in Ordnung?" 
"Kein Problem, ich habe keinen Freund und Sie sehen gut aus", antwortete sie. ​ Der Chef wurde Feuer und Flamme und erklärte weiter: "Wie gut! Also, wenn ich es etwas gemütlich haben möchte 
und niemand mitbekommen soll, worüber wir sprechen, 
dann sage ich, dass ich einen Brief nach Kambodscha schreiben lassen möchte". 
"Einen Brief nach Kambodscha schreiben, OK, "antwortete die Frau.
 Es vergingen ein paar Tage und der Chef merkte, dass das Begehren sich meldete.
Er drückte den Knopf der Gegensprechanlage und sagte: 
"Ich möchte einen Brief nach Kambodscha schreiben lassen". Die Antwort ließ etwas auf sich warten, kam dann aber doch: 
"Gerne, aber nun ist es so, dass ich heute das rote Farbband in der Schreibmaschine habe..." 
"Ach so", antwortet der Chef, "dann erledigen wir es ein anderes Mal!.
 Es dauerte eine Weile und die Sekretärin merkte, dass sie den Chef wohl etwas enttäuscht 
hatte und drückte den Knopf auf der Gegensprechanlage: 
"Betreffend dieses Briefes, können wir das nicht auch mündlich erledigen?" 
Nach einer kurzen Weile antwortete der Chef: "Dafür ist es zu spät, ich habe ihn bereits mit der Hand geschrieben..."


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 November 2009)

*Weihnachten*

Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken über seinen Wunschzettel gemacht?

http://www.mann-war-ich-brav.de


Ist ja nicht mehr ganz so weit weg...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Hermann (19 November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1TnzCiUSI0


----------



## ASEGS (19 November 2009)

*Frauen und Autofahren !*

Tja, woher wohl die Vorurteile kommen, dass manche Frauen doch kein Auto fahren können..... ??! :s21: 

Ohh je ist das heftig.... *ROFL*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6fpjDPIDtY&feature=fvw


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2009)

```
Stehen zwei Dachdecker auf dem Gerüst und treten sich gegenseitig 
in die Weichteile, fragt der Zimmermann: "Tut das nicht weh?" Sagen 
die zwei, "Nein, wir haben doch Stahlkappen in den Schuhen."
```


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2009)

*Auf dem Hochsitz ...*

... im schönen Sachsen, in der Nähe von Zwickau:
Uwe L. möchte seinem 8-jährigen Sohn die Tiere im Wald zeigen.
Sie steigen auf einen Hochsitz. Der Junge schaut nach Norden 
und sieht zwei Füchse, Uwe L. beobachtet den Süden und erblickt 
auf einer Lichtung  eine sonnenbadende, hübsche, nackte Frau. 
Der Sohn ganz aufgeregt zu seinem Vater: "Figgse, Babba, Figgse!!!" 
Daraufhin der Vater: "Nur, wennde dor Muddi nüscht soochst".


----------



## crash (21 November 2009)

"Anna",ruft der Bauer in den Stall,"Anna,wo bist denn." 
"Da bin i ",schreit die Anna vom Heuboden runter. 
"Is der Loisl aa drom?" "Ja ,der Loisl is aa herom!" 
"Was teats denn?" "Rammeln tean ma!" 
"Guat",meint da der Bauer beruhigt,"i hab scho gmoant,ihr teats wieder nix!"


----------



## crash (21 November 2009)

Beim Familiengericht: 
Wer soll das Sorgerecht für das Kind bekommen? 
Die Frau schrie, sprang auf und sagte: 
"Euer Gnaden. Ich brachte das Kind zur Welt mit all den Schmerzen als ich in den Wehen lag. 
Ich sollte das Sorgerecht für das Kind bekommen." 
Der Richter drehte sich zum Mann und fragte: "Was haben Sie zu Ihrer Verteidigung zu sagen?" 
Der Mann blieb eine Weile nachdenklich sitzen. Dann erhob er sich langsam. 
"Euer Gnaden, wenn ich eine Münze in einen Coke-Getränkeautomaten hineinwerfe und eine Coke kommt heraus, 
wem gehört dann die Coke? dem Getränkeautomaten oder mir?"!


----------



## crash (21 November 2009)

Womit fährt Osama Bin Laden einen Berg hoch?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Mit der Talibahn!


----------



## crash (21 November 2009)

Johnny Depp, Robbie Williams und Dieter Bohlen kommen in den Himmel. 
Dort erwartet sie Petrus und sagt zu ihnen: "Es gibt hier im Himmel eine einzige Regel: 
Ihr dürft nicht auf die blauen Wolken treten!" 
Doch schon bald tritt Johnny Depp auf eine blaue Wolke. 
Petrus kommt mit der hässlichsten Frau, die er je gesehen hat, kettet sie aneinander und sagt: 
"Zur Strafe, dass du auf eine blaue Wolke getreten bist, wirst du den Rest der Ewigkeit an dieses hässliche Weib gekettet verbringen!" 
Am nächsten Tag tritt Robbie ebenfalls auf eine blaue Wolke und Petrus kommt sofort mit einer anderen wahnsinnig hässlichen Frau. 
Er kettet auch sie aneinander. 
Dieter Bohlen beobachtet alles und passt auf, daß er nicht auch auf eine blaue Wolke tritt. 
Eines Tages kommt Petrus zu ihm mit der attraktivsten Frau, die er je gesehen hat: eine große, gebräunte, kurvige sexy Brünette. 
Petrus kettet sie wortlos aneinander. 
Dieter Bohlen meint nur: "Wüsste ja schon gern, womit ich es verdient habe, den Rest der Ewigkeit mit dir verbunden zu werden?" 
Die Frau erwidert nur: 
"Naja, ich bin auf so 'ne scheiß blaue Wolke getreten!"


----------



## crash (21 November 2009)

*Fremdwörter*

Ahallabadohnedach - Freibad (arab.)

Machamalahalabad - Schwimmbad-Konstrukteur

Arabella - Schöner Papagei

Bagdad - Befehl eines Bäckers an den Lehrling (arab.)

Ballerina - Revolverbraut

Belgrad - Lärmskala für Hunde

Bhagwan - Arbeitswut eines Konditors

Bibel - Nagetier (chines.)

Bravda - Gehorsamsbefehl an Hunde (russ.)

Budapest - Ungelüftete Stube

Espresso - Arbeitsbereich der Mafia (ital.)

Fidel Castro - Geigenkasten (kubanisch)

Garibaldi - Schnellkochtopf (ital.)

Gebet - Aufforderung zum Schlafengehen

Mannwadamahaada - "Glatze" (arab.)

Helsinki - Die Sonne ist weg! (fin.)

Istanbul - Steht da ein Polizist (turk.)

Kanada - Niemand zu Hause (bayrisch)

Knochenmark - Währung für Hundesteuer (BRD)

Leberknödel - Krankhaftes Organ

Literatur - Bierabfüllmaschine

Machmahall - Tontechniker (arab.)

Mormonen - Wirkstoffe im Blut

Moskau - Ikokaugummi

Mubarak - Kuhstall (arab.)

Nottingham - Kein Schinken mehr vorhanden (engl.)

Patronat - Munitionsmagazin

Pizza - Ital. Stadt (schiefer Turm)

Platitude - Disc-Jockey (weibl.)

Pomade - Darmschmarotzer

Pullman - Polizist (engl.)

Rotterdam - Verdammter Linker (holland.)

Scharlach - Bitte des Komikers an Publikum

Schnitzel - Holzarbeiter (japan.)

Spektakel - Dicker Hund

Taktik - Defekter Wecker

Tangente - Veralgter Wasservogel

Transistor - Langsame Nonne (engl.)

Vollzugsanstalt - Heim mit undichten Fenstern

Washington - Musizieren bei Körperpflege


----------



## vierlagig (22 November 2009)

da fällt mir ein: 

die vier worte für die verkehrskontrolle
eishockey - kanu fahn - wirsing


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2009)

Schwengdeiding = Chinesischer Familienminister


----------



## HaDi (22 November 2009)

> Sätze, die ein Mann nie von seiner Frau hören wird:
> 
> o Bist du sicher, dass du genug getrunken hast?
> o Das war ein toller Furz! Mach noch einen!
> ...


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2009)

Die Mutter klärt die Tochter auf: "Dort wo der Samen reinkommt, 
kommt auch das Baby raus." Entsetzt greift sich die Tochter an 
den Hals: "mist, das wird eng!"


----------



## Approx (24 November 2009)

*Fernbedienung für Männer*

Hier mal ne anständige Remote Control für Männer!

Appro


----------



## erzteufele (24 November 2009)

Ein Mann in einem Heißluftballon hat sich verirrt. Er geht tiefer und sichtet einen Mann am Boden. Er sinkt noch weiter ab und ruft:
"Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn vor einer Stunde zu treffen und ich weiß nicht, wo ich bin."

Der Mann am Boden antwortet:
"Sie sind in einem Heißluftballon in ungefähr 10 m Höhe über dem Boden. Sie befinden sich zwischen 40 und 41 Grad nördlicher Breite und zwischen 59 und 60 Grad westlicher Länge." 

"Sie müssen Ingenieur sein", sagt der Ballonfahrer. 

"Bin ich", antwortet dieser, "woher wussten sie das?" 

"Nun," sagt der Ballonfahrer," alles was sie mir sagten, ist technisch korrekt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich mit ihren Informationen anfangen soll, und ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo ich bin. Offen gesagt waren Sie keine große Hilfe. Sie haben höchstens meine Reise noch weiter verzögert." 

Der Ingenieur antwortet:
"Sie müssen im Management tätig sein." 

"Ja," antwortet der Ballonfahrer, "aber woher wussten sie das?" 

"Nun," sagt der Ingenieur, "sie wissen weder wo sie sind, noch wohin sie fahren. Sie sind aufgrund einer großen Menge heißer Luft in Ihre jetzige Position gekommen. Sie haben ein Versprechen gemacht, von dem Sie keine Ahnung haben, wie sie es einhalten können und erwarten von den Leuten unter Ihnen, dass sie Ihre Probleme lösen. Tatsache ist, dass Sie in exakt der gleichen Lage sind wie vor unserem Treffen, aber jetzt bin irgendwie ich schuld!"


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2009)

*Welche Version gefällt am besten?*



eYe schrieb:


> Ein Mann in einem Heißluftballon hat die Orientierung verloren. Er reduziert seine Höhe. Schließlich kommt er in Rufweite an einen Wanderer heran:
> "Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn in einer halben Stunde abzuholen, weiß aber nicht, wo ich mich jetzt befinde."
> Der Spaziergänger: "Sie befinden sich in einem Heißluftballon. Ihre Position ist zwischen 40 und 42 Grad nördlicher Breite, und zwischen 58 und 60 Grad westlicher Länge."
> "Sie sind sicher ein Ingenieur", sagt der Ballonfahrer. "Bin ich", antwortet der Mann. "Aber wie kommen Sie darauf?"
> ...





Treser-Olt schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ein Mann in einem Heißluftballon hat die Orientierung verloren. Er geht tiefer und sichtet eine Frau am Boden. Er sinkt noch weiter ab und ruft: "Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich habe einem Freund versprochen, ihn vor einer Stunde zu treffen; und ich weiß nicht wo ich bin." Die Frau am Boden antwortet: "Sie sind in einem Heißluftballon in ungefähr 10 m Höhe über Grund. Sie befinden sich auf dem 49. Grad, 28 Minuten und 11 Sekunden nördlicher Breite und 8. Grad, 28 Minuten und 58 Sekunden östlicher Länge." "Sie müssen Ingenieurin sein" sagt der Ballonfahrer. "Bin ich", antwortet die Frau, "woher wissen Sie das?" "Nun", sagt der Ballonfahrer, "alles was sie mir sagten ist technisch korrekt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich mit Ihren Informationen anfangen soll, und Fakt ist, dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, wo ich bin. Offen gesagt, waren Sie keine große Hilfe. Sie haben höchstens meine Reise noch weiter verzögert." Die Frau antwortet: "Sie müssen im Management tätig sein." "Ja," antwortet der Ballonfahrer, "aber woher wissen Sie das?" "Nun," sagt die Frau, "Sie wissen weder wo Sie sind, noch wohin Sie fahren. Sie sind aufgrund einer großen Menge heißer Luft in Ihre jetzige Position gekommen. Sie haben ein Versprechen gemacht, von dem Sie keine Ahnung haben, wie Sie es einhalten können und erwarten von den Leuten unter Ihnen, dass sie Ihre Probleme lösen. Tatsache ist, dass Sie nun in der gleichen Lage sind, wie vor unserem Treffen, aber merkwürdigerweise bin ich jetzt irgendwie schuld!"[/FONT]


----------



## FvE (24 November 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


>


 
Genau, dieser Thread sollte nur für User offen sein, die nachweislich alle Beiträge gelesen haben


----------



## erzteufele (24 November 2009)

also so lange bin ich noch nicht im forum ... und ehrlich gesagt habe ich zwar schon viele seiten dieses threads durchgelesen aber weiß grott nicht alle ^^


----------



## Jan (24 November 2009)

@ Perfektionist

Der Erste gefällt mit besser.

Evt. ein Thema für eine Umfrage?!


----------



## erzteufele (26 November 2009)

Ein Bauer will sich eine Schafherde aufbauen und kauft dazu 8 Schafe und einen Schafbock. Aber leider werden die Schafe nicht schwanger und der Bauer bringt seinen Schafbock zum Tierarzt. Der stellt kurzerhand Impotenz beim Bock fest und empfiehlt statt dessen künstliche Befruchtung. Der Bauer nickt und meint es wäre alles klar. In Wahrheit hat er natürlich gar nix verstanden, aber er will vorm Tierarzt auch nicht als Blödmann dastehen. Zu Hause denkt er dann die ganze Nacht darüber nach, was der Tierarzt denn mit "künstlicher Befruchtung", meint. Schließlich meint er, er selbst müsse die Schafe befruchten. Am nächsten Morgen nimmt er all seine Schafe, lädt sie auf seinen Lastwagen und fährt mit ihnen in den Wald. Nun nimmt er sich jedes Schaf einzeln vor und fährt danach erschöpft mit den Schafen nach Hause. Er ruft noch beim Tierarzt an, dass er die Schafe befruchtet hat, und fragt, woran er denn sehen könne, dass die Schafe schwanger sind. Als Antwort bekommt er zu hören, dass die Schafe dann nicht mehr einzeln auf der Wiese stehen, sondern zusammengekuschelt in einer Gruppe liegen. Am nächsten morgen schaut er aus dem Fenster, sieht das alle Schafe einzeln auf der Wiese stehen und verzweifelt. Also packt er wieder alle seine Schafe auf den LKW und fährt wieder in den Wald. Jetzt besorgt er es jedem Schaf zweimal und fährt mit den Schafen wieder nach Hause. Völlig erschöpft fällt er ins Bett und schläft ein. Was er am nächsten morgen als erstes macht, ist aus dem Fenster schauen... er sieht, dass alle Schafe wieder einzeln auf der Wiese stehen. Was macht er also? Er packt seine Schafe wieder auf den LKW, fährt in den Wald und besorgt es jedem Schaf drei mal! Völlig erschöpft kommt er danach zuhause an und fällt ins Bett. Am nächsten Morgen ist er sogar zu schwach aufzustehen. Er fragt seine Frau, um nachzusehen, was die Schafe machen.

"Du, irgendwas stimmt mit den Schafen nicht",  meint sie."Wieso, liegen sie zusammengekuschelt auf der Wiese?"

"Nein, sie sitzen alle im LKW, und eins drückt auf die Hupe!"


----------



## vierlagig (27 November 2009)

> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Ein Priester, ein Arzt und ein Ingenieur spielen zusammen Golf.
> 
> So beim 12. Loch holen sie eine andere Gruppe ein, die nur sehr langsam  vorwärts kommt. Man steht herum, ärgert und langweilt sich und  schimpft über die anderen Spieler.
> 
> ...



@perfektionist: findes ihn wieder?


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (27 November 2009)

*Hab' auch noch einen...*

Letzte Woche wollte ich auf eine Ü30-Party gehen. 

Bin leider nicht reingekommen, meiner war nur 28cm.


----------



## argv_user (27 November 2009)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Letzte Woche wollte ich auf eine Ü30-Party gehen.
> 
> Bin leider nicht reingekommen, meiner war nur 28cm.



Das ist aber sehr bedauerlich für Dich. Ich kenne einige, derer ist so lang, dass sie ihn dreimal um den Bauch (richtiger Bauch, kein Waschbrett) wickeln müssen, um damit überhaupt aus dem Haus gehn zu können. Badehose tragen fällt da natürlich aus... 
Es gibt aber Anzüge.

Wünsche allen noch ein erbauliches Wochenende!


----------



## Perfektionist (27 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @perfektionist: findes ihn wieder?


gerne doch:


eYe schrieb:


> Ein Pfarrer, ein Arzt und ein Ingenieur warteten eines Morgens auf eine besonders langsame Gruppe von Golfern.
> Der Ingenieur ziemlich sauer: "Was ist mit denen...Wir müssen hier sei 15 Minuten warten!"
> Der Arzt zustimmend: "Ich weiß nicht, aber ich habe noch nie so ein Unvermögen gesehen"
> Der Pfarrer sagte: "Hey, da kommt der Platzwart. Laßt uns mit ihm reden."
> ...


Der mit der Schafherde ist mir auch irgendwie bekannt - den hab ich aber (noch) nicht wiedergefunden.


----------



## MatMer (27 November 2009)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Letzte Woche wollte ich auf eine Ü30-Party gehen.
> 
> Bin leider nicht reingekommen, meiner war nur 28cm.


 
Füße hoch, der Flachwitz will durch!!!

mehr kann man dazu einfach nicht sagen. Da fängt fast das Fremdschämen schon an...


----------



## Uhrlöschen (29 November 2009)

*Müller sitzt am Tresen und säuft wie...*

Müller sitzt am Tresen und säuft wie ein Loch. Ein Bier und ein Korn nach dem anderen. 
Es kommt wie es kommen muß - Müller kann es nicht bei sich halten und kotzt sich voll. Hemd und Jackett sind im Eimer. 
Das ernüchtert ihn ein wenig und ihm fällt das Theater ein, das seine Frau bei dem letzten vollgekotzten Jackett gemacht hat. 
Guter Rat kostet gar nicht viel, nur 10 Euro. Diese 10 Euro steckt Müller in die Brusttasche des Jacketts. 

Am kommenden Morgen sitzt Müller beim Frühstück. Die Gattin findet die Klamotten und tobt.

"Weißt Du", sagt Müller, "da war gestern so ein Schwein in der Kneipe. Der hat gesoffen wie ein Loch.

Ich hab's kommen sehen und wollte gerade weg - da hat der losgekotzt - mir mitten auf die Brust. 
Ich hätte dem vielleicht in den Arsch treten können. Aber der hat mir einen 10er in die Brusttasche geschoben, für die Reinigung. 
Da konnte ich dann gar nichts mehr sagen und bin nach Hause gekommen."

"Ist gut", sagt da seine Frau, "aber wenn Du ihn wieder siehst, dann laß Dir noch einen 10er geben. 
Das Schwein hat nämlich auch in Deine Hose geschissen."


----------



## Paule (29 November 2009)

Gehen zwei durch den Wald.
Sagt Sie: "Ich habe das Gefühl, du willst mich bumsen"
Er: "Aber nein!"
Sie: "Okay, bums mich trotzdem, damit ich das blöde Gefühl loswerde"

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Richter: "Haben Sie gesehen, wie der Täter Ihre Schwiegermutter überfiel und Sie ermordete?"
Angeklagter: "Ja das habe ich"
Richter: "Und warum haben Sie nicht geholfen?"
Angeklagter: "Das wollte ich erst, aber dann habe ich gesehen, dass er auch alleine zurecht kommt"

-------------------------------------------------------------------

(Keine Ahnung ob's die schon gibt, für mich waren die neu)


----------



## PLC-Gundel (1 Dezember 2009)

Es Treffen sich dreißig internationale Teilnehmer zu einem Test. 'Es ist ganz einfach', erklärt der Seminarleiter: 'Ich nenne ein Zitat, Sie sagen mir, wer es wo und wann gesagt hat. 
Fangen wir gleich an: Vom Eise befreit sind Strom und Bäche...' Im Saal herrscht Schweigen, bis sich ein kleiner Japaner meldet: 'Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, Faust, Osterspaziergang, 1806.' 
Die Teilnehmer murmeln anerkennend, der Seminarleiter nennt das nächste Zitat: 'Der Mond ist aufgegangen, die goldnen Sternlein prangen...' 
Wie aus der Pistole geschossen kommt vom Japaner: 'Matthias Claudius, Abendlied, 1782.' 
Die anderen Teilnehmer sehen betröppelt zu Boden als der Seminarleiter wieder loslegt: 'Festgemauert in der Erden...' - 'Schiller', strahlt der Japaner, 'das Lied von der Glocke, 1799.' 
Die anderen Teilnehmer sehen sich blamiert. In der ersten Reihe murmelt einer: 'Blöde Japaner!' Wieder der Japaner von ganz hinten: 'Max Grundig, CeBIT, 1985!'


----------



## vierlagig (1 Dezember 2009)

jetzt endlich echtes schwarzes licht


----------



## erzteufele (2 Dezember 2009)

Wie merkst du dir die Auskunft? 11 Probleme mit Windows, 88 Vorschläge von Microsoft und 0 funktionieren.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (3 Dezember 2009)

Ein Interview mit einem Terroristen.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM


I kill you!!!!  ;-)


----------



## nade (5 Dezember 2009)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ein Interview mit einem Terroristen..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM
> 
> ...



Ehm, weiß nicht wo, aber der war schonmal da.
4L wird bestimmt auhc noch rausfinden wo....


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Ehm, weiß nicht wo, aber der war schonmal da.
> 4L wird bestimmt auhc noch rausfinden wo....



perfektionist ist gott in diesem thread (... aber auch nur in diesem *ROFL*)


----------



## Uhrlöschen (5 Dezember 2009)

*Spendabel*

Müller sitzt in der Kneipe, In seinem Magen acht Bier und ein Kartoffelsalat, 
die unterhalten sich grad, als es plötzlich "flubb", macht, und ein Obstler herein kommt. Kartoffelsalat frägt:
"Ey, wer bist Du denn?"

"Ich bin ein Obstler, der Mayer hat mich ausgegeben."

Unterhaltung geht weiter. Fünf Minuten später macht es wieder "flubb" Kartoffelsalat frägt:
"Ey, wer bist Du denn?"

"Ich bin ein Obstler, der Mayer hat mich ausgegeben."

Unterhaltung geht weiter. Fünf Minuten später macht es wieder "flubb" Kartoffelsalat frägt:
"Ey, wer bist Du denn?"

"Ich bin ein Obstler, der Mayer hat mich ausgegeben."

Kartoffelsalat:
"Ey jungs macht mal Platz, den Mayer muß ich mir mal ansehn"


----------



## Junior (6 Dezember 2009)

*Schwarzer Humor*

Rennt ein Mann am Fluss entlang. Bei einem Angler hält er an und fragt: "Ist meine Frau hier vorbei gekommen? Sie ist blond und trägt ein rotes Kleid." "Ja", sagt der Angler, "vor ein paar Minuten." "Gottseidank, dann kann sie ja noch nicht so weit sein!" "Glaub ich auch nicht! Bei der schwachen Strömung!"


----------



## Uhrlöschen (6 Dezember 2009)

Ein Mann betritt die Dusche gerade in dem Augenblick, als seine Frau aus der Dusche steigt. 
Es läutet und nach einer kurzen Diskussion darüber, wer denn nun zur Tür geht, 
gibt die Frau nach, hüllt sich in ein Handtuch, läuft die Treppe hinunter und öffnet die Haustür: 
Es ist Kurt, ein Bekannter ihres Mannes. Bevor sie grüßen kann sagt er: "Ich gebe Dir sofort 300 Euro, 
wenn du dein Handtuch fallen lässt." 
Ein bisschen verwundert überlegt sie kurz, knotet aber das Handtuch auf und steht nackt vor Kurt. 
Er sieht sie an, gibt ihr dann 3 Hunderter und sagt: "Wow, ich geb' Dir noch 500 für einen Quickie im Hausflur." 
Zuerst verdutzt, dann aber auch erregt von der Situation und der Aussicht, sich zwischendurch etwas 
Schönes kaufen zu können, willigt sie nach kurzer Bedenkzeit ein. Noch verwirrt von diesem
Vorfall, aber auch froh über das kleine Vermögen, das sie in kaum 2 Minuten gemacht hat, 
geht sie anschließend wieder hinauf ins Badezimmer. 
Ihr Mann, noch unter der Dusche, fragt: "Wer war es denn?" 
"Dein Kumpel Kurt", antwortet sie.
Ihr Mann: "Super, hat er dir die 800 Euro gegeben, die er mir schuldet?"


----------



## ThorstenD2 (8 Dezember 2009)

KNX EIB Killer bei ebay



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190356573689 :TOOL:


----------



## crash (9 Dezember 2009)

Eine etwas in die Jahre gekommene Frau steht vor dem zu Bett gehen nackt vor den Spiegel, 
lässt ihren Blick am Spiegelbild rauf und runter wandern und meint dann seufzend zu ihrem Mann: 
"Wenn ich das so sehe, fühle ich mich sehr alt. 
Meine Haut ist schrumpelig und schlapp, 
meine Brüste hängen beinahe bis zur Hüfte 
und mein Hintern ist total dick geworden" 
Sie dreht sich zu ihrem Mann um und sagt: 
"Bitte, sag' jetzt etwas Positives über mich, 
damit ich mich ein wenig besser fühle!"
Er überlegt einen Moment und meint dann: 
"Na, wenigstens scheint mit deinen Augen noch alles in Ordnung zu sein."


----------



## argv_user (9 Dezember 2009)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> KNX EIB Killer bei ebay
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190356573689 :TOOL:



Tolles Gerät, das könnte ich ja zu Weihnachten verschenken. Aber ich werde das lassen, die Versandkosten sind einfach zu hoch!!!


----------



## Paule (10 Dezember 2009)

Irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Startseite hier nicht mehr.
Ich kann fast nichts mehr lesen, was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Startseite hier nicht mehr.
> Ich kann fast nichts mehr lesen, was mache ich falsch?


 
Deine Katzen-Statue vielleicht mal 20 cm nach links verschieben.


----------



## Pizza (10 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Startseite hier nicht mehr.
> Ich kann fast nichts mehr lesen, was mache ich falsch?


 
Zur Störungsbehebung bitte Timo anrufen,
gibt wieder nen leckerern Grillabend


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2009)

Pizza schrieb:


> Zur Störungsbehebung bitte Timo anrufen,
> gibt wieder nen leckerern Grillabend


 
wie timo kann auch chinesische Küche...


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Und hier das passende Rezept dazu ;-)
Nur lesen, wenn man Humor hat und das nicht zu ernst nimmt 
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Katzen_zerhacken


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2009)

Das wäre eher ein klarer Fall für ALF!

Hm, lecker Katzen Bouillon!


----------



## dtsclipper (10 Dezember 2009)

@ paule:

Das ist nur der Bildschirmschoner.

Sobald die Maus sich bewegt verschwindet der Bildschirmschoner in Mausrichtung.

Diese Lösung ist geprüft!

dtsclipper


----------



## Krumnix (10 Dezember 2009)

Eine Gruppe von SPS-Programmieren und eine Gruppe von
Projektleitern aus dem gleichen Betrieb fahren mit dem Zug zu einer
Baustelle.

Jeder Projektleiter(PL) besitzt eine Fahrkarte.

Die ganze Gruppe der SPSler hat aber nur eine einzige Karte gelöst.
Die PL schütteln darüber nur den Kopf und freuen sich insgeheim
darauf, daß die unfähigen SPSler mal wieder eins auf die Mütze bekommen.

Plötzlich ruft eine SPSler: "Der Schaffner kommt!"
Daraufhin springen alle SPSler auf und zwängen sich in eine Toilette.
Der Schaffner kontrolliert die PL.

Als er sieht, daß das WC besetzt ist, klopft er an die Tür:
"Die Fahrkarte bitte!"
Einer der SPSler schiebt die Fahrkarte unter der Tür durch, der Schaffner 
zieht zufrieden ab.

Auf der Rückfahrt beschließen die PL, den selben Trick anzuwenden.
Sie kaufen nur eine Karte für die ganze Gruppe und sind sehr verwundert, 
als sie merken, daß die SPSler diesmal überhaupt keine Fahrkarte haben.

Nach einiger Zeit ruft wieder einer der SPSler: "Der Schaffner kommt!"
Sofort stürzen die PL in eine der Toiletten und schließen sich ein.

Die SPSler machen sich etwas gemächlicher auf den Weg zum anderen WC.

Bevor der letzte SPSler die Toilette betritt, klopft er bei den PL an: 
"DieFahrkarte bitte!"

Und die Moral von der Geschichte?

PL wenden zwar gern die Methoden der
SPSLer an. Aber sie verstehen sie nicht
wirklich!


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

Ein vornehmer, englischer Geschäftsmann, Nadelstreifenanzug,
Melone, in die aufgeschlagene Times vertieft, steht an der
Bus-Haltestelle.
Ein Polizist klopft ihm auf die Schulter:
"Entschuldigen Sie, werter Herr, aber Ihre Hose steht offen und
Ihr bestes Stück schaut heraus!"
Der Gentleman faltet die Zeitung zusammen, schaut an sich herunter
und sagt leicht überrascht:
"Oh, sie ist schon gegangen!"


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 Dezember 2009)

Für alle, die noch nicht wissen, was sie sich zu Weihnachten wünschen sollen..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHNT2Ivad_U





p.s. hoffe das gabs noch nicht..


----------



## Pizza (10 Dezember 2009)

Tja, Weihnachten ist ja nun wieder bald.

Ob zu zweit oder allein, damit jeder so richtig in Stimmung kommt, hier mal etwas Weihnachtsmusik nach meinem Geschmack 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of2tzbVHYCY

Lasst es krachen


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2009)

Und hier mal was für die Biker unter uns. Ja, das geht auch mit dem Auto!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW_1NEMcYIY&feature=related

Aber mit dem Bike geht das viel besser:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFsG_d1MqS8&feature=related


----------



## crash (11 Dezember 2009)

Erklärung einiger IT-Begriffe. 
Anhang anzeigen IT_Begriffe.pdf


----------



## crash (11 Dezember 2009)

*English for runaways*


As you me so I you - Wie Du mir so ich dir
Blackwood Cherrycake - Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte
Down-beat - Niederschlag
Everything for the cat - Alles für die Katz
Far-looking-tower - Fernsehturm
Give not so on – Gib nicht so an
Give someone a running-passport - Jemandem den Laufpass geben
Heavy on wire - Schwer auf Draht
Hold the air on - Halt die Luft an!
I believe me kicks a horse - Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd
I break together - Ich brech zusammen
I only understand railroad station - Ich versteh nur Bahnhof
It knocks me out the socks - Es haut mich aus den Socken
Me falls a stone from heart - Mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen
Me goes a light open - Mir geht ein Licht Auf
Me smells - Mir stinkts
Now is the oven out - Nun ist der Ofen aus
Nothing for ungood - Nichts für Ungut
Pig-strong - Saustark
So a piggery - So eine Sauerei
Stinking-home - Pforzheim
The better-knower - Der Besserwisser
The chicken-eye - Das Hühnerauge
The country tounge - Die Landzunge
The do not good - Der Tunichtgut
The falling umbrella jumper - Der Fallschirmspringer
The flying harbour - Der Flughafen
The ghost-driver - Der Geisterfahrer
The newspaper-duck - Die Zeitungsente
The nose-leg-break - Der Nasenbeinbruch
The people-car-factory - Das Volkswagenwerk
The picture-umbrella - Der Bildschirm
The power-soup - Die Kraftbrühe
The pub-part - Der Lokalteil
The sea young woman - Die Meerjungfrau
The shit-fork - Die Mistgabel
The silver-look - Der Silberblick
To come on the dog - Auf den Hund kommen
To come in devils kitchen - In Teufels Küche kommen
Train birds - Zugvögel
Undertaker - Unternehmer
Wood-eye be careful - Holzauge sei wachsam
You are going me on the alarm-clock - Du gehst mir auf den Wecker
You are going me on the cookie - Du gehst mir auf den Keks
You have a jump in the dish - Du hast ‘nen Sprung in der Schüssel
You're on the woodway - Du bist auf dem Holzweg


----------



## crash (11 Dezember 2009)

Ein Schweizer liegt im Krankenhaus, alle möglichen Knochen gebrochen. 
Sein Nachbar fragt ihn: Nachbar: "Wie haben sie denn das gemacht?" 
Schweizer:"Jo, ich bin Bärenjäger." 
Nachbar:"Und...was ist passiert?" 
Schweizer:"Ich stand an einer kleinen Höhle und sagte: Huchu Bärli. 
Jo und da kam ein kleiner Bär heraus, den habe ich laufe lassen! 
Dann bin ich zu einer mittelgrossen Höhle: Huchu Bärli, da kam ein mittelgrosser Bär, aber immer noch zu klein! 
Dann bin i zu einer grossen Höhle: Huchu Bärli... 
Nachbar:"und dann?"
Schweizer:" Dann kam der Gotthard - Zug...."


----------



## blasterbock (12 Dezember 2009)

If you go me on the nerve
I put you in the gulli
do the deckel druff
and you never come back to the tageslicht.

Kam als T-Shirt Aufdruck besonders gut, als ich noch einen englischen Chef hatte.


----------



## Approx (13 Dezember 2009)

*Matthäus*

My English is not very good...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH55rwgx1nY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH55rwgx1nY


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 Dezember 2009)

crash schrieb:


> *English for runaways*
> 
> 
> As you me so I you - Wie Du mir so ich dir
> ...



Die hier find ich auch noch gut:

_If you try to bind me a bear on I get fox devils wild_
_My English is so good, that makes me nobody so quickly after_


----------



## marlob (14 Dezember 2009)

Ein Pärchen macht auf einem Luxusdampfer Ferien. Die Frau möchte gerne nackt sonnenbaden. Das ist aber nicht so einfach, ohne gesehen zu werden. Also schleicht sie mit ihrem Mann während des Mittagessens aufs oberste Deck. Während sie sich nackt auf den Bauch legt, um zu sonnen, achtet der Mann, dass niemand sie stört.

Plötzlich kommt ein Steward und schreit: "Ihre Frau kann hier nicht nackt sonnenbaden!"
"Wieso denn nicht, es sieht sie ja niemand".
Der  Steward wieder: "Ihre Frau kann hier nicht sonnenbaden!"
"Sie liegt  ja auf dem Bauch, und von hinten sehen wir doch eh alle gleich aus".
Der  Steward: "Ihre Frau kann hier nicht sonnenbaden".
"Himmel nochmal, warum nicht?"

"Weil sie auf dem Glasdach des Speisesaals liegt !!!!"


----------



## HaDi (14 Dezember 2009)

*Sex sells*

Die neuen Geldautomaten:



Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Dezember 2009)

Warum Jungs Eltern brauchen ...


----------



## Uhrlöschen (15 Dezember 2009)

Bill Gates ist gestorben und steht vor dem Himmelstor. Als wenig später Petrus die Türen öffnet und ihn in den Himmel lässt, bittet dieser Bill Gates jedoch, 
noch kurze Zeit zu warten, da er die viel zu tun hatte. Bill Gates willigte ein und wartete gerne. Immerhin war er tot und hatte alle Zeit der Welt.
 Nach kurzer Zeit fand er einen Raum, in dem hunderte von Uhren hingen, unter denen Schilder mit diversen Firmennamen befestigt waren. 
Alle Uhren bewegten sich mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. 
Doch so sehr er sich auch anstrengte, es gelang ihm nicht, eine Uhr zu finden, die Microsoft zugeordnet war. 
Als sehr viel später Petrus zurückkommt und ihn herzlich begrüßt, fragt Bill Gates natürlich, was es mit den Uhren auf sich hatte. 
'Ja, schau, Bill - für jede Firma auf Erden haben wir eine Uhr und für jedes fehlerhaftes Produkt, dass eine Firma verkauft, geht die jeweilige Uhr um eine Minute zurück.' '
Habt ihr denn keine Uhr für Microsoft?', fragte Bill Gates. 'Ich meine, so eine kleine Firma ist das ja auch nicht.' 
'Ja, aber die dient in der Hölle als Ventilator...


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

Beweis, dass alle ungeraden Zahlen prim sind:

Mathematiker: "3 ist prim, 5 ist prim, 7 ist prim, der Rest folgt durch Induktion."

Statistiker: "100 Prozent der Probe mit 5, 13,37, 41 und 53 sind prim. Also sind alle ungeraden Zahlen prim."

Physiker: "3 ist prim, 5 ist prim, 7 ist prim, 9 ist ein Messfehler, 11 ist prim, 13 ist prim,... okay, alle ungeraden Zahlen sind prim."

Quantenphysiker: "Alle Zahlen sind gleichzeitig prim und nicht prim, solange sie nicht beobachtet werden."

Kosmologe: "3 ist prim. Ja, es stimmt."

Chemiker: "3 ist prim, 5 ist prim, 7 ist prim. Das reicht."

Ingenieur: "3 ist prim, 5 ist prim, 7 ist prim, 9 ist... 9 ist... na, 20 Prozent Abweichung müssen drin sein... 9 ist prim, 11 ist prim ... Tatsache stimmt."

Windows-Programmierer: "1 ist prim. Warte..."

Microsoft: "3 ist prim, 5 ist prim, 7 ist prim, 9 ist ein feature, ..."

BWLer: "3 ist prim, 5 ist prim, 7 ist prim, 9 ist prim, 11 ist prim..."

Jurist: "Nehmen wir doch mal 1. Das ist eine Primzahl. Da haben wir doch einen Präzedenzfall."

Politiker: "3 ist prim, 5 ist prim, 7 ist prim, 9 wird nächstes Jahr prim,..."

Philosoph: "Wenn wir alle ungeraden Zahlen Primzahl und alle Primzahlen ungerade nennen, dann sind alle ungeraden Zahlen Primzahlen."

Mediziner: "Was ist eine Primzahl?"

Psychiater: "3 ist prim, 5 ist prim, 7 ist prim, 9 ist prim, versucht es aber zu verdrängen."

Multikulturist: "Pfui! Wer bist Du, dass Du Zahlen in Gruppen einteilst."

Informatiker: "Naja, ihr wart zwar nah dran, aber ich hab grade ein C-Programm geschrieben, das den richtigen Beweis liefert." Er geht zum Terminal und startet sein Programm. Während er die Ausgabe auf dem Schirm abliest, sagt er: "'1 ist Prim, 1 ist Prim, 1 ist Prim, 1 ist Prim.'"


----------



## Hermann (15 Dezember 2009)

http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/streich-zu-weihnachten.html

bald ist es ja wieder soweit


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

echten "fun zum feierabend" bekommt ihr sowieso nur hier


----------



## doublecee (17 Dezember 2009)

http://shop.etel-tuning.de/



für alle die sich noch schnell selbst eines kleines geschenk für den hobbyraum machen wollen 


greetz m3nd|


----------



## Approx (17 Dezember 2009)

Wäre er mal lieber mit dem Fahrrad gefahren...
Greez Appro


----------



## Uhrlöschen (17 Dezember 2009)

*Aufnahmetest*

Drei Kandidaten melden sich bei der Wiener Kriminalpolizei zum Aufnahmetest an. 
Der Prüfer bittet den ersten herein und legt ihm ein Foto vor: "Was fällt ihnen an diesem Mann auf?" 
Der Kandidat betrachtet das Bild und sagt dann: "Der hat nur ein Ohr." 
"Das ist eine Profilaufnahme", knurrt der Kommissar und entlässt den Kandidaten. 
Der zweite Kandidat kommt herein, auch er sagt, als ihm das Foto vorgelegt wird: "Der Mann hat nur ein Ohr." 
Sichtlich genervt knurrt der Kommissar wieder: "Das ist eine Profilaufnahme." 
Der dritte Kandidat kommt und betrachtet das Bild. Nach einiger Überlegung sagt er: 
"Das ist ein Kontaktlinsenträger." Der Kommissar schaut in den Unterlagen nach und sagt dann, 
sichtlich überrascht: "Stimmt, sie sind aufgenommen. Aber wie sind Sie darauf gekommen?" 
"Also", sagt der Kandidat, "mit nur einem Ohr könnte er schwerlich Brillenträger sein."


----------



## Sinix (18 Dezember 2009)

... rechtzeitig zur "dunklen Seite" der Jahreszeiten ...


----------



## Eddy001 (18 Dezember 2009)

... und für die Besinnlichkeit...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2923440/Die_Pest_Santa_Klaus


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Dezember 2009)

Es gibt doch noch dinge, die männer besser können als frauen.

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-0snTq9CT-lagerfeuer-loeschen.html


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2009)

ist eher kunst zum feierabend, aber beeindruckend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uad17d5hR5s


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2009)

Auch bei den Anzeigen weihnachtet es sehr ;-)


----------



## Paul (23 Dezember 2009)

Ein altes Ehepaar sitzt an Weihnachten in der Kirche.
Sie lehnt sich, als es gerade besonders feierlich ist, zu ihm rüber und sagt:
Mir ist gerade ein ganz leiser Furz rausgerutscht, was können wir da machen?

Er: Da machen wir jetzt erstmal garnichts und wenn wir wieder daheim sind
kriegst du eine neue Batterie in dein Hörgerät.


In diesem Sinne Euch allen
Fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## Uhrlöschen (25 Dezember 2009)

Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu poppen?"
Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. 
An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: 
"Wenn du diese Nonne poppen willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
Der Hippie bedankt sich und folgt dem Rat des Busfahrers. Um 22 Uhr kommt er in Jesusgewändern zum Friedhof 
und sieht die Nonne beten. Er tritt vor sie und ruft: "Ich bin Jesus und habe von Gott den Befehl erhalten, dich zu nehmen!"
Die Nonne sieht verwundert auf und sagt: "Wenn du wirklich Jesus bist und Gott dir das aufgetragen hat, 
so nimm mich, aber bitte von hinten, dass du mein Haupt nicht betrachten musst."
Nach 5 Minuten wildem Treiben reißt sich der Hippie die Jesusgewänder vom Leib und schreit: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Hippie!"
Daraufhin reißt sich die Nonne die Gewänder vom Leib und ruft: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Busfahrer!"


----------



## Homer79 (25 Dezember 2009)

der ist gar lustig, gabs denn aber nicht hier schonmal


----------



## Question_mark (26 Dezember 2009)

*Gerade noch rechtzeitig*

Hallo,

noch kurz vor Ende der Weihnachtstage, aber immerhin noch rechtzeitig :



> Sagt der Weihnachtsmann, als er das nackte Mädchen auf dem Sofa findet:
> 'Tu ichs, komme ich nicht wieder in den Himmel zurück. Tu ich es nicht,
> komme ich für eine Weile nicht wieder durch den Kamin...'



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 Dezember 2009)

*GGrrrr*

Hallo,

dann noch einen für die eng befreundeten Nachbarn aus dem Südwesten der Republik :



> Ein Saarländer hat einen Unfall, bei dem Ihm ein Ohr abgerissen wird.
> In der Klinik teilt Ihm der Arzt mit, das man sein Ohr leider nicht mehr annähen kann. Aber sagt der Arzt : "Wir haben noch ein Ohr von einem Pfälzer! "
> Darauf der Saarländer : "Gut ich brauche nunmal ein zweites Ohr schon wegen der Brille, dann nehmen wir das."
> Darauf wird die Transplantation durchgeführt.
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 Dezember 2009)

*Gewerkschafterhund*

Hallo,



> Vier Männer sprachen über die Klugheit Ihrer Hunde.
> 
> Der erste war Ingenieur und sagte, sein Hund könne gut zeichnen.
> Er sagte ihm er solle ein Papier holen und ein Rechteck, einen kreis
> ...



Hundchen hat unwahrscheinlich viel vom Herrchen gelernt und letztendlich verdient gewonnen, oder was meint Ihr ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 Dezember 2009)

*Rofl*

Hallo,



> Ein katholischer Priester, ein protestantischer Pfarrer und ein jüdischer Rabbi wollen herausfinden, wer von ihnen der beste Seelsorger ist. Alle drei gehen in den Wald, suchen einen Bären und versuchen ihn zu bekehren. Danach treffen sie sich wieder. Der Priester fängt an: „Als ich den Bären gefunden hatte, las ich ihm aus dem Katechismus vor und besprengte ihn mit Weihwasser. Nächste Woche feiert er Erste Kommunion."
> 
> „Ich fand einen Bären am Fluss", sagt der Pfarrer, „und predigte ihm Gottes Wort. Der Bär war so fasziniert, dass er in die Taufe einwilligte." Die beiden schauen hinunter auf den Rabbi, der mit einem Ganzkörpergips auf einer Bahre liegt.
> 
> „Im Nachhinein betrachtet", sagt der, „hätte ich vielleicht nicht mit der Beschneidung anfangen sollen."



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 Dezember 2009)

*Truthahn mit Whisky ...*

Hallo,

dann noch schnell ein Rezept für einen Truthahn zum 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag :



> Truthahn mit Whisky
> 
> Für 6 Personen:
> 
> ...



Guten Appetit wünscht 

Question_mark


----------



## Uhrlöschen (26 Dezember 2009)

*Doppelte Witze*



Homer79 schrieb:


> der ist gar lustig, gabs denn aber nicht hier schonmal



Hi Homer,

keine Ahnung, ob's den hier schon mal gab 

Bei 187 Seiten mit Witzen wird's für neue User schnell unübersichtlich...

Auf jeden Fall geb ich -bevor ich einen neuen Witz einstelle -immer in der Suchfunktion 
einige Stichwörter des Witzes ein und suche unter Stammtisch, ob's den schon mal gab :?:

Bei diesem spuckte mir die Suchfunktion nix aus 

Noch ein angenehmes WE wünscht 
Uhrlöschen


----------



## Homer79 (26 Dezember 2009)

da wars vielleicht wo anders, is ja auch egal..der is ja gut


----------



## Approx (29 Dezember 2009)

> Dicker Nebel. Ein kleines amerikanisches Flugzeug hat sich verflogen. Der Pilot kreist um das oberste Stockwerk eines Bürohauses, lehnt sich der Pilot aus dem Cockpit und brüllt durch ein offenes Fenster: "Wo sind wir?"
> Ein Mann blickt von seinem PC auf: "In einem Flugzeug!"
> Der Pilot dreht eine scharfe Kurve und landet 5 Minuten später mit dem letzten Tropfen Treibstoff auf dem Flughafen von Seattle. Die verblüfften Passagiere wollen wissen, wie der Pilot es geschafft habe, sich zu orientieren.
> "Ganz einfach ", sagt der Pilot. "Die Antwort auf meine Frage war kurz, korrekt und völlig nutzlos.
> Ich hatte also mit der Microsoft-Hotline gesprochen. Das Microsoft-Gebäude liegt 5 Meilen vom Flughafen Seattle, Kurs 87 Grad."


-------------------------------------------------



> Eva bekommt zum 1. Mal im Paradies ihre Tage. Ganz erschrocken fragt sie Gott, was sie denn tun solle. Gott meinte, sie solle es mit einer Erdbeere probieren.
> Aber es half nicht und Gott sagte: “Dann nimm eine Banane!“.
> Aber auch die konnte den Blutfluss an Evas Beinen herunter nicht stoppen.
> In seiner Verzweiflung befahl ihr Gott einen Fisch aus dem Fluss zu nehmen und es damit zu versuchen, aber auch das ging schief...
> ...



______________________________



> Zwei Sekretärinnen arbeiten seit vielen Jahren zusammen und erzählen
> sich einfach ALLES!
> Da sie im Büro nicht offen über Sex sprechen wollen, haben Sie vereinbart, dass Sie diese ihre Lieblingsbeschäftigung "LACHEN" nennen.
> 
> ...


 
Gruß Appro


----------



## Approx (29 Dezember 2009)

*Englisch lernen*

Englisch für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und im Endstadium

Thema Heute: Zungenbrecher!

Bitte zügig vorlesen!

1. Englisch für Anfänger: (for beginners)



> Drei Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhren an. Welche Hexe schaut welche Swatch Uhr an?
> 
> Und nun das Ganze in englisch!
> 
> Three witches watch three swatch watches. Which witch watch which swatch watch?


 
2. Englisch für Fortgeschrittene: (advanced english)



> Drei geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. Welche geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexe schaut sich welchen Swatch Uhrenknopf an?
> 
> Das Ganze wieder in englisch!
> 
> Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which switched witch watch which Swatch watch switch?


 
3. Englisch im Endstadium: (at the end)



> Drei Schweizer Hexen-Schlampen, die sich wünschen geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schauen sich schweizer Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an.
> Welche schweizer Hexen-Schlampe, die sich wünscht geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schaut sich welche schweizer Swatch
> Uhrenknöpfe an?
> 
> ...


 
Viel Spass beim Üben !
Appro


----------



## Uhrlöschen (30 Dezember 2009)

*Lange Leitung*

Sitzen 3 Kiffer im Wohnzimmer und schauen Fernsehen.
Klingelt's an der Haustür.

Nach einer halben Stunde sagt der erste Kiffer: Es hat geklingelt.

Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde sagt der zweite Kiffer: Man könnte ja mal aufmachen... ?

Nach noch einer weiteren halben Stunde steht der dritte Kiffer auf und öffnet die Tür.

Draußen steht der vierte Kiffer und freut sich: Wie geil, ich klingel und ihr macht gleich auf!!!


----------



## Uhrlöschen (4 Januar 2010)

Fred und Klaus treffen sich wie üblich am Dienstag Abend um über Ihre Schandtaten vom letzten Wochenende zu quatschen. 
Meint Fred: "Ich war am Wochenende auf einer Party, die war Klasse, die Gastgeber hatten sogar ein goldenes Klo!" 
Daraufhin Klaus: "Du hast ne Meise, ein goldenes Klo ..."

Nach einigem Hin und Her kommen beide auf die Idee, zu den Leuten die die Party gegeben haben zu gehen und nachzusehen, 
ob das mit dem goldenen Klo auch stimmt. 
Gesagt getan, die beiden marschieren los und einige Minuten später klingeln die beiden an der Tür der Gastgeber.

Eine etwas ältere Frau öffnet die Tür und blickt die beiden fragend an: "Kann ich helfen?" 
Fred: "Ja, gnädige Frau ich war am Wochenende bei Ihnen hier auf Ihrer Party, 
und mein Freund Klaus hier, will mir nicht glauben, das Sie hier im Haus ein goldenes Klo haben."

Die Frau guckt die beiden an, dreht sich in den Hausflur und ruft ganz laut: 
"Hermann, hier ist das Schwein was in deine Posaune geschissen hat!"


----------



## Friese_250 (5 Januar 2010)

*dunkle Seite der Sexualität weniger bekannt?*

Hier ein kleiner Erklärungsversuch für all jene, denen die dunkle Seite der Sexualität weniger bekannt ist, die aber dennoch interessiert sind mehr zu erfahren...

Los geht's... ;-)


*Bondage:* Hiermit ist allgemein die Fesselung gemeint. Beispiel: Der Mann zieht die Frau aus, fesselt sie im Flur an die Garderobe und spielt an ihr rum. Leider klingelt der Nachbar an der Tür, weil er von den Geräuschen angelockt wurde und kurzerhand beschließt, sich Nachts um drei Uhr eine Tasse Zucker auszuleihen. Der Mann macht die Tür auf und der Nachbar ein paar schnelle Fotos. Die Frau schreit, bis der Mann sie losbindet. Dann steckt die Frau dem Mann vor Wut einen Regenschirm in den Hintern und öffnet ihn langsam. (siehe auch --> Insertion und Stretching)

*Suspension:* Aufhängen des Körpers. Beispiel: Der Mann möchte die Frau irgendwo hinhängen, weil er z.B. staubsaugen will (Klingt jetzt ein wenig konstruiert, ich weiß das!). Er schnürt sie wie eine Roulade zusammen, nimmt die Wohnzimmerlampe ab, führt das lange Ende des Seils über den Deckenhaken und zieht kräftig, bis die Frau frei hin- und herpendelt. Leider ist die Frau viel schwerer als die IKEA-Lampe "BAUMEL" und der Haken reißt aus der Decke. Die Frau knallt auf den Eichentisch und die Erdnußflips fliegen durch die Bude. Der Mann bindet jetzt die Frau wieder los und bekommt einen Tritt in die Eier. (siehe auch --> Clit- and Cocktorture)

*Branding:* Das Hinzufügen von Brandmalen. Beispiel: Er nimmt sie in der Küche "von Vorne", sie klammert sich mit ihren Armen und Beinen "Huckepack" an ihn. Er packt sie an den Hüften und setzt sie auf den Küchentisch. Leider hat er vergessen, daß sie die Küche umgeräumt haben und daß dort, wo gestern noch der Tisch stand, nun der Herd seine neue Heimat gefunden hat, auf dem noch vor fünf Minuten leckere Schnitzel bruzzelten. Nun riecht es nach Putenschenkeln und er hat ein blaues Auge.

*Stretching:* Das Langziehen von Körperteilen. Die Frau fesselt den Mann stehend in den Türrahmen. Die Frau knotet nun ein Seil an seine Kronjuwelen, an dessen anderem Ende die Obstschale hängt, die sie anschubst, bis sie vor und zurück pendelt. Als sie ihr Werk besieht, klingelt das Telefon und die beste Freundin ruft an. Leider kann der Mann keinen Mucks machen, weil sie ihn obendrein geknebelt hat. Als das Gespräch nach zweieinhalb Stunden beendet ist steht die Schale auf dem Boden. Danach liegt die Frau auf dem Bauch und sucht im Telefonbuch nach einem Urologen, während er ihr den Hintern versohlt. (siehe auch --> spanking)

*Taped:* Fesselung mittels Klebeband. Beispiel: Ein Mann schnürt seine Frau mit Klebeband fest wie ein Paket zusammen und überläßt sie für mehrere Stunden sich selbst. Wahlweise kann sie ihm an seinem "Jockel" lecken oder vor sich hin summen. Dann befreit der Mann sie wieder. Als er das Klebeband zwischen ihren Beinen abzieht, hat er ihr alle Schamhaare ausgerissen. Dann schreit die Frau so laut, bis der Nachbar wieder an der Tür klingelt, der sich Nachts um drei Uhr eine Tasse Zucker ausleihen will.

*Insertion:* Das Einführen von Gegenständen. Beispiel: Die Frau liegt auf dem Bauch, ist "exponiert" gefesselt, er sitzt hinter ihr und führt ihr eine Tüte Haselnüsse ein. Leider muß die Frau husten und schießt ihm ein Auge aus. Mit den restlichen Nüssen spielt sie an der gegenüber liegenden Wand eine hübsche Melodie auf seinen Zinntellern. Danach liegt die Frau wieder auf dem Bauch und sucht im Telefonbuch nach einem Augenarzt, während er ihr den Hintern versohlt. (siehe auch --> spanking)

*Spanking:* Schläge. Beispiel: Er fesselt sie an den Wäscheständer und bearbeitet ihr Hinterteil mit dem Teppichklopfer. Leider fällt der Wäscheständer um und sie knallt auf die Seite. Weil sie sich aber eine Brust zwischen den Streben eingeklemmt hat, findet er Zeit, sich im Badezimmer einzuschließen. Als sie sich schließlich befreit hat und die Badezimmertür eintritt, fesselt sie ihn an die Dusche und versohlt ihm den Hintern mit einem Zinnteller.

*Clit- and Cocktorture:* Schmerzen im Genitalbereich zufügen. Beispiel: Er fesselt sie breitbeinig, zieht ihre Schamlippen in die Länge und läßt sie wie ein Haushaltsgummi zurückschnippen. Wenn er zur Spätschicht ist, kann sie das auch selber machen oder der Nachbar, der sich immer nur eine Tasse Zucker ausleihen wollte. Wenn der Ehemann dann von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt, schleicht er sich von hinten an, nimmt die Kronjuwelen des Nachbarn, der sich nur eine Tasse Zucker ausleihen wollte, und steckt sie in die Knoblauchpresse. Schließlich klingelt die Polizei an der Tür, die sich kurzerhand entschlossen hat, sich Nachts um drei Uhr den schreienden Nachbarn auszuleihen. (siehe auch --> Caged)

*Caged:* Käfighaltung. Beispiel: Er sperrt sie in einen Vogelkäfig ein. Sie muß sich ganz klein machen und versuchen, mit dem Mund an den Trinknapf zu kommen. Dann muß sie entweder piepsen oder um die Gnade betteln, schnellstmöglich freigelassen zu werden. Letzteres tut sie besonders inbrünstig, wenn der schusselige Ehemann vergessen hat, vorher den Kakadu heraus zu nehmen, der der wehrlosen Ehefrau nun an der Klitoris herumkaut. Danach liegt der Mann auf dem Bauch und sucht im Telefonbuch nach einem Gynäkologen, während sie ihm den Hintern versohlt. (siehe auch --> spanking)

*Ponygirl:* Die Frau als Reittier. Beispiel: Er verpasst seiner Frau Zaumzeug mit Glöckchen, steckt ihr einen abgesägten Wischmob in den Hintern, verbindet ihr die Augen und treibt sie mit leichten Schlägen einer Gerte durch den Garten. (siehe auch --> Outdoor) Als er zu fest zuschlägt, reißt das "Pferdchen" aus, indem es über den Zaun auf die Strasse springt und verschwindet. Die Polizei findet es am verkaufsoffenen Samstag verwirrt und durchgefroren auf dem Parkplatz des Großmarktes und bringt es im Turnierwagen zurück. Für ihn folgt dann wieder die Nummer mit der Obstschale...

*Outdoor:* Spiele unter freiem Himmel. Beispiel: Er fesselt ihr die Hände auf den Rücken, beugt sie über den Springbrunnen und nimmt sie von hinten. Sie verliert das Gleichgewicht, stolpert rückwärts über einen Gartenzwerg, beide landen platschend im Fischteich. Vom kalten Wasser bekommt sie einen Krampf, nun können sich Beide nicht mehr erheben, weil sein Hintern im Schlamm festsitzt, welcher sich schmatzend seinen Weg durch seinen ausgeleierten Anus sucht. (siehe auch --> Insertion und Stretching) Als der Nachbar mit einer leeren Tasse auf Zehenspitzen vorbeischleicht, ahmen sie quakende Frösche nach. Endlich können sie sich aus dem Teich befreien. Im Dunkeln humpeln sie ins Haus zurück und suchen gemeinsam im Telefonbuch nach einem Notarzt, der sie von einander trennt.

*Blindfold:* Die Augen verbinden. Beispiel: Sie kreuzt seine Arme auf dem Rücken und zieht seine Kronjuwelen zwschen den Beinen hindurch nach hinten, um damit seine Handgelenke zu fesseln. Dann verbindet sie ihm die Augen und führt ihn mittels eines Seils, das um seine Eichel liegt, durch die ganze Wohnung. Er muß nun durch gezieltes Lecken am Holz herausfinden, gegen welches Möbelstück sie ihn gerade geschubst hat.

*Spread Eagle:* Breitbeinig, poetisch für "Gespreizte Schwingen". Beispiel: Nach einem genüßlichen Sonntagnachmittagsfick steht er aus dem gemeinsamen Ehebett auf und will in Küche gehen, um etwas zu trinken. Leider rutscht sein linker Fuß auf dem Bettvorleger aus, während der Rechte in einer alten Spermapfütze auf dem Laminat kleben bleibt. Sein letzter bewußter Gedanke, bevor er mit dem Hintern auf den Boden schlägt, ist die Bierflasche, die seit gestern vor dem Bett steht. Nachdem die Frau mit dem Lachen fertig ist, sucht sie wieder das Telefonbuch...

*Safeword:* Das Paar vereinbart ein besonderes Wort, das dem Dominanten anzeigt, wann der unterwürfige Partner genug hat oder vielleicht auch "mehr" haben möchte. Beispiel: Der Mann fesselt die Frau und will sie mit einem großen, genoppten, pneumatischen Dildo bearbeiten. Die beiden sprechen ab, daß sie für die Verstärkung ihrer Lust "Rosenblüte!" sagt und für ihre Bitte, von ihr abzulassen, "Nachbar!". Eine Weile haben Beide Spaß an dem Spiel, bis sie sich wegen einer kleinen Unpäßlichkeit zu Wort meldet. Leider hat der Mann die Frau zusätzlich geknebelt und verwechselt in den Kriegswirren der Penetration "Hmmmpf" mit "Mmrrrrgh!". Als er sie schließlich befreit, fesselt sie ihn stehend an den Küchentisch und rollt seine Kronjuwelen solange mit einem Nudelholz aus, bis es ihm gelingt, dreimal hintereinander deutlich: "Im dichten Fichtendickicht nicken dicke Fichten!" zu sagen, während er einen großen, genoppten, pneumatischen Dildo im Mund hat.

*Kleiner Tip zum Schluß:* Alle Praktiken können übrigens auch in Kombination verwendet werden! Beispiel: Sie setzt sich auf den Boden und zieht die Beine an, bis sie fest zwischen ihren Brüsten anliegen. Er nimmt ihre Brüste, führt sie außen um ihre Beine herum und knotet sie unterhalb der Kniekehlen wieder zusammen. Danach dreht er ihre Arme auf den Rücken um sie dort mit einem Doppelknoten zu arretieren. Dann dreht er ihr die Füße nach innen und steckt sie als Knebel in ihren Mund. Schließlich legt er sie auf die Seite und führt ihr Haselnüsse in den Anus ein, mit denen sie dann verzweifelt versucht, auf den Kakadu zu schießen, den der schusselige Ehemann vergessen hat einzusperren und der sich mittlerweile schon aus Gewohnheit anschickt, auf ihrer Klitoris herumzukauen, während der Mann ins Wohnzimmer rennt, um das Buch mit den Seemannsknoten zu suchen und dabei immer wieder stolpert, weil er auf seine Kronjuwelen tritt, derweil der Nachbar, der sich eigentlich nur ein Tasse Zucker ausleihen wollte, aber in Wirklichkeit dem Ehemann mit der Knoblauchpresse auflauert, ein paar schnelle Fotos macht.


(Quelle leider unbekannt)

*ROFL*


----------



## Uhrlöschen (14 Januar 2010)

Fritzchen spielt mit der Eisenbahn. "Bitte einsteigen! Die Kinder in die Mitte, 
die Männer nach hinten und die Schlampen nach vorne!" ruft er laut.
Als das die Mutter in der Küche hört schimpft sie: "Eine Stunde Spielverbot!"
Eine Stunde später spielt Fritzchen wieder mit der Eisenbahn und sagt: 
"Die Kinder in die Mitte, die Männer nach hinten und die* Frauen* nach vorne!"
"Na also!" sagt die Mama, "Es geht doch!"
Darauf Fritzchen "... und wegen der Schlampe in der Küche haben wir jetzt 
eine ganze Stunde Verspätung!"


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2010)

Crazy Kamasutra


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Januar 2010)

Für alle, die der Job ankotzt.
Es gibt welche, die es noch schlimmer erwischt hat

http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-NHpZeA8a-scheiss-job.html​


----------



## Approx (15 Januar 2010)

Coole Art von "Hi Five!"
:s1: 

Gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2010)

*An der Apple-Hotline ....*


```
Support: "So, und nun müssen Sie Apfel und H drücken."
Ralle:   "Wo ist das?"
Support: "Die Apfeltaste befindet sich unten neben der Leertaste, da  
         war früher ein Apfelsymbol drauf – daher der Name."
Ralle:   "Ja, ja, weiß ich … ich suche das H."
```


----------



## da_kine (18 Januar 2010)

Kann man sich denn seine Fans nicht besser aussuchen?



MfG

Markus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2010)

da_kine schrieb:


> Kann man sich denn seine Fans nicht besser aussuchen?



Tja, in schlechten Zeiten nimmt man, was man kriegt ...

... die einen _Fans_, die anderen _Millionen_.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2010)

*Aus aktuellem Anlass...*

Was glaube Ihr, wer stirb zuerst? Der alte Münte oder seine junge Frau?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Klare Sache. Die junge Frau. Wegen der Salmonellen  ... in den alten Eiern.


----------



## Approx (19 Januar 2010)

*Neue Schmerztabletten...*

Gruß Approx


----------



## Uhrlöschen (19 Januar 2010)

Der junge Schauspieler soll für einen erkrankten Kollegen einspringen.

Der Regisseur erklärt ihm die Szene: "Also, sie stehen auf dem Balkon, haben eine Rose in der Hand. 
Sie riechen daran und sagen kurz: 'Ah, der süße Duft meiner Geliebten!' Verstanden?"

Am Abend der Auftritt des jungen Mannes. Er hebt die Hand, 
riecht kurz und sagt seinen Text. Die Zuschauer toben vor Lachen.

"Irgendwas muss ich wohl falsch gemacht haben", stammelt der junge Schauspieler in der Kulisse.

"Ach ja?" zischt der Regisseur. "Sie Idiot, Sie haben die Rose vergessen!"


----------



## knorpe (19 Januar 2010)

wenn chuck norris noch trinkt, isst david hasselhoff schon burger!!!


----------



## arcis (19 Januar 2010)

*Tetris*

http://urbancanvas.net/firstpersontetris/


----------



## Uhrlöschen (21 Januar 2010)

Telefonieren zwei Informatiker:

"Na, wie ist das Wetter bei Dir?"

"Caps Lock."

"Hä?"

"Shift ohne Ende!"


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2010)




----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Januar 2010)

Für alle, die bei Avatar etwas vermisst haben...
Das hier müsste aus dem Directors Cut sein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D8IRIYBSnk&feature=player_embedded#


Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Avatar


----------



## marlob (22 Januar 2010)

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/50287/hausfrau.jpg


----------



## marlob (22 Januar 2010)

Frau Schmidt beschliesst sich porträtieren zu lassen. Sie sagt zum Künstler: "Malen Sie mich mit Brillantohrringen, einer Brillantkette, Smaragdarmbändern und einem Rubinanhänger." - "Aber Sie tragen nichts davon!" - "Ich weiss doch", erwidert Frau Schmidt, "es ist für den Fall, dass ich vor meinem Mann sterbe.
 Ich bin sicher, er heiratet gleich wieder und ich will, dass die Neue bei der Suche nach dem Schmuck den Verstand verliert."


----------



## HaDi (23 Januar 2010)

Schon etwas älter, aber immer wieder köstlich ...

Anhang anzeigen fehlermeldungen.pdf


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Paule (24 Januar 2010)

Ein Mann sitzt ruhig am Frühstück und liest seine Zeitung.
Plötzlich steht seine Frau hinter ihm und haut ihm mit der Bratpfanne eins über die Birne.
Was war denn das? Fragt er während er sich über den Kopf reibt.
Wütend antwortet sie: "Das war wegen dem Papierfetzen in deiner Hosentasche mit dem Namen Marylo drauf."
"Aber mein Schatz" sagt er sanft, "vor zwei Wochen war ich mit Stefan und Peter auf der Pferderennbahn und Marylo war der Name des Pferdes auf das ich gewettet habe.
Seine Frau fühlt sich blöd und entschuldigt sich bei ihm.
Drei Tage später sitzt der Mann wieder ruhig da und liest seine Zeitung als sich seine Frau wieder hinter ihn stellt und erneut mit voller Wucht die Pfanne an die Birne haut.
Der Mann landet mit dem Kopf in den Cornflakes und bleibt darin eine Weile liegen.
Als er wieder zu sich kommt fragt er immer noch benommen: "Was ist denn jetzt wieder los?"
Darauf antwortet seine Frau: "Dein Pferd hat angerufen"


----------



## Murdok (25 Januar 2010)

http://de.akinator.com/


----------



## Krumnix (25 Januar 2010)

Murdok schrieb:


> http://de.akinator.com/


 
Bis er wusste, das ich an meinen Nachbar denke, hat er mich 104 Mal fragen müssen


----------



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2010)

Murdok schrieb:


> http://de.akinator.com/



ANGST! ... nach nur 20 fragen auf thees uhlmann zu kommen ist schon hohe programmierkunst!


----------



## Approx (26 Januar 2010)

@vl:
Als ich an diese Person gedacht habe, hat die 'hohe Programmierkunst' nur Müll ausgespuckt!  Dafür bist Du jetzt im Pool!

hihi


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Januar 2010)

ich hab an mich selbst gedacht (nein - nicht den perf., sondern ich) - das Ergebnis war richtig - und überraschend - manch einer würde jetzt dazuschreiben: überraschend richtig! (oder: ernüchternd richtig?)

wenn ich den Perfekten versuche, so findet der Akinator:





> etwas, dass ich nicht kenne, weil es keine Figur ist !!


 
so, hab ich nu vierlagig zweimal gespielt - nu isser zum Schluss schonmal in der engeren Auswahl mit dabei.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Januar 2010)

BEÄNGSTIGEND

MfG


----------



## crash (26 Januar 2010)

Füllzeichen


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Januar 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> @vl:
> Als ich an diese Person gedacht habe, hat die 'hohe Programmierkunst' nur Müll ausgespuckt!  Dafür bist Du jetzt im Pool!
> 
> hihi


Das ist der Hammer:


> Figur gespielt 12 Mal. Figur letztes Mal gespielt am 26/01/2010 - 18H18


Hab ich jetzt das dritte mal gespielt - und der Akinator hat das nach zwanzig Fragen raus!


----------



## Approx (27 Januar 2010)

*Neuer Fall von Vernachlässigung!*

Siehe Bericht...


----------



## Uhrlöschen (28 Januar 2010)

Stürmt plötzlich eine Frau völlig aufgelöst aus der Sauna und sagt zu der Aufsicht, sie seie unsittlich berührt worden. Der Aufseher bemüht sich, 
die Frau zu trösten und zu beruhigen, da stürmt schon eine weiter Frau hinaus und behauptet ebenfalls, auch sie sei unsittlich berührt worden. 
Der Mann ist noch damit beschäftigt, die beiden weinenden Frauen zu trösten, als noch eine dritte hinausrennt und ebenfalls schluchzend verkündet, 
sie seie unsittlich berührt worden.

Daraufhin entschliesst sich der Aufseher, nun doch nachzusehen, was dort drinnen los ist. Er kann jedoch zunächst nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen. 
Aber plötzlich sieht er einen Mann, der auf dem Boden herumkriecht.

"Was machen Sie denn da?" spricht er diesen an.

Der Mann antwortet: "Ich habe meine Brille und mein Toupet verloren, die Brille kann ich einfach nicht finden, 
aber das Toupet hatte ich schon dreimal in der Hand!"


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2010)

Woran erkennt man, dass man alt ist?

Wenn man zu seinem Partner sagt: "Liebling, komm lass uns die Treppe hoch ins Schlafzimmer gehen und dort Liebe machen".

Und der Partner dann antwortet: "Entscheide dich bitte, du weisst genau, dass wir nicht beides schaffen!"


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2010)

Ein Flugzeug ist gestartet. Als es seine normale Flughöhe erreicht hat, meldet sich der Pilot: 
"Guten Tag meine Damen und Herren, wir haben jetzt die normale Flughöhe erreicht. Es ist wunderbares Flugwetter und wir werden pünktlich ankomm... 
Oh mein Gott, so eine verfluchte Scheiße!!"

Stille. Die Passagiere schauen sich angsterfüllt an. 
Blankes Entsetzen steht in ihren Gesichtern geschrieben. Was ist wohl passiert? 
Die Flugbegleitung kann nichts sagen. Seltsamerweise kommt sie nicht ins Cockpit hinein. Angespannte, nervöse Stimmung macht sich breit - man kann die Luft förmlich schneiden...

Bevor im Flugzeug Panik ausbricht, meldet sich der Pilot: 
"Meine Damen und Herren, es ist nichts passiert. Dieser Idiot von Co-Pilot hat mir nur seinen Kaffee über die Hose geschüttet. 
Sie sollten mal meine Hose von vorne sehen..."

Da schreit ein Passagier von hinten: 

"Sie Arschloch! Sie sollten jetzt mal meine Hose von innen sehen!!"


----------



## Approx (29 Januar 2010)

*Für alle dünnhäutigen User und Grießgräme...*

Macht es wie der Typ auf dem Bild!


Appro


----------



## Waelder (29 Januar 2010)

He Approx voll cooles Bild. Bo gibt´s von denen ein Antraxformular ?.... zum anmelden...an denen ihr club .... von denen hab ich in der Firma welche *ROFL*

OT: x = gs


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ANGST! ... nach nur 20 fragen auf thees uhlmann zu kommen ist schon hohe programmierkunst!


wenn ich Dich weiter beunruhigen darf: den vierlagigen aus dem SPS-Forum hab ich jetzt nach dreissig Fragen angeboten bekommen (OK, nach zwanzig Fragen war er noch recht ratlos). Nun haben zwischenzeitlich zwanzig angegeben, den vierlagigen haben raten zu lassen ...


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wenn ich Dich weiter beunruhigen darf: den vierlagigen aus dem SPS-Forum hab ich jetzt nach dreissig Fragen angeboten bekommen (OK, nach zwanzig Fragen war er noch recht ratlos). Nun haben zwischenzeitlich zwanzig angegeben, den vierlagigen haben raten zu lassen ...



da kann ich ja endlich bald in rente gehen


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Februar 2010)

Wenn Rammler keine Lust mehr haben:

Bunny Suicide


Nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen!!!


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2010)

mindestens lars wird ihn verstehen

http://cdn-static.viddler.com/flash/publisher.swf?key=e978fbcb


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2010)

und noch nen klassiker hinterher: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNsZ0p4EJLw


----------



## nade (2 Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp7HVU-s7aI&feature=player_embedded
Wenn in Östreich das Heer Werbung macht...


----------



## Uhrlöschen (3 Februar 2010)

Schulz zu seinem Chef: "Chef, der Müller aus dem Einkauf sagt immer Arschgesicht zu mir."

Der Chef läßt Müller antanzen: "Noch einmal Arschgesicht zum Schulz, dann gibts ne Abmahnung!"

Müller: "Jawohl Chef."

Am nächsten Tag ist Schulz wieder beim Chef.

Chef: "Hat Müller wieder Arschgesicht gesagt?" Nein, ich saß in der Kantine und trank einen Kaffee.

Da kam Müller und sagte: "Na, machste einen Einlauf?"


----------



## The Big B. (4 Februar 2010)

Ein Manager wurde im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt. 

Der Manager wandte sich ihr zu und sagte: 

"Wollen wir uns ein wenig unterhalten? Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge  schneller vorübergehen, wenn man mit einem Mitpassagier redet." 

Das kleine Mädchen, welches eben sein Buch geöffnet hatte, schloss es  langsam und sagte zum Manager: 

"Über was möchten Sie reden?" 

"Oh, ich weiß; nicht", antwortete der Manager. "Wie wär's über  Atomstrom?" 

"OK", sagte sie, "dies wäre ein interessantes Thema! 

Aber erlauben Sie mir zuerst eine Frage: Ein Pferd, eine Kuh und ein Reh  essen alle dasselbe Zeug: Gras. 

Aber das Reh scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die Kuh einen flachen Fladen  und das Pferd produziert Klumpen getrockneten Grases. 

Warum, denken Sie, dass dies so ist?" 

Der Manager denkt darüber nach und sagt: 

"Nun, ich habe keine Idee." 

Darauf antwortet das kleine Mädchen: 

"Fühlen Sie sich wirklich kompetent genug über Atomstrom zu reden, wenn  Sie beim Thema Scheiße schon überfordert sind?"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2010)

*Drillinge*

Frau Meier hat Drillinge bekommen. Der siebenjährige Bruder wird gefragt, 
wie die drei heißen sollen.  Unsicher sagt er: "Wenn ich Papa am Telefon 
richtig verstanden habe, heißen sie Himmel, Arsch und Zwirn."


----------



## vierlagig (6 Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSdxqIBfEAw

kurz aber geil!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Februar 2010)

Und wir reden immer von Pressensicherheit... *ROFL*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Hk0-MN2tw


----------



## Jan (7 Februar 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Und wir reden immer von Pressensicherheit... *ROFL*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Hk0-MN2tw


 

Ist das nicht eine Sache der Gefährdungsbeurteilung?

Wo keine "Gefahr" ist, braucht man doch auch keine Sicherheitseinrichtung.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Februar 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Und wir reden immer von Pressensicherheit... *ROFL*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Hk0-MN2tw


 nicht gegen Dich! nur für andere im Forum hier, die mich bezichtigen, immer zu wissen, wo die Duplikate sind ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=93431&highlight=stanze#post93431


----------



## Paule (7 Februar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nicht gegen Dich! nur für andere im Forum hier, die mich bezichtigen, immer zu wissen, wo die Duplikate sind ...


*Gefährlich! *

Du weißt doch noch was mit der GINI passiert ist. :sb3:
Ich glaube der Jan fackelt da auch nicht lange. :sw14:


----------



## nade (7 Februar 2010)

Habs mir Verkniffen zu sagen das war schonmal Perfektionist wirds bestimmt schon gefunden haben^^.
Tzja gelitten, jetzt hastes selber gesagt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Februar 2010)

Englisch für Runaways



> *[FONT=&quot]that´s me sausage[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] = ist mir wurst *
> go where the pepper grows* = geh hin wo der pfeffer wächst *
> I think my pig whizzles* = ich glaub mein schwein pfeift *
> sorry, my englisch is under all pig* = entschuldige, mein englisch ist unter aller sau *
> ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Februar 2010)

Für die, die es mit der Blume, der Biene und dem  Storch  noch nicht
richtig verstanden haben ... (verstehe immer noch nicht, was  nun der
Storch mit der Biene und - ach egal... hier steht nun alles erklärt)

Gut aufgepasst: So ist das also! Der weibliche Körper gleicht einem
Mehrfamilienhaus.

Unten wohnen die Löchels, in der Mitte wohnen die  Bäuchels und oben
wohnen die Brüstels.

Löchels bekommen öfter Besuch - manchmal kommen Schwänzels und  
manchmal kommen Rot's. Wenn Rot's da sind, kommen Schwänzels meist nicht,  
weil sich  die beiden nicht vertragen. Wenn Rot's fort sind, kommen  
Schwänzels wieder.  Einmal sind Schwänzels zu lange geblieben, da waren Rot's  
böse und sind nicht mehr gekommen.

Darauf haben Bäuchels einen Balkon gebaut und Brüstels konnten nicht
mehr zu Löchels hinunter gucken und  haben einen Prozess angestrebt.
Dieser dauerte neun Monate und Brüstels  haben gewonnen. Bäuchels
mussten den Balkon wieder abbauen und als das  geschehen war, gab es
wieder Ruhe im Haus.  Schwänzels und Rot's kommen wieder regelmäßig  
und abwechselnd zu Löchels zu Besuch. Schwänzels kommen aber öfter als
Rot's,  da es ihnen bei Löchels am  besten gefällt. Wie schön ist doch
so ein Mehrfamilienhaus!

Es gibt aber auch 6-Familien-Häuser. Da besuchen Schwänzels auch ab  
und zu mal Ärschels am Hintereingang oder Mündels unterm Dach.

Grad in der Zeit wenn Rot's bei Löchels sind. An Seiteneingängen   
wohnen auch noch Händels.

Was aber auffällig ist: das Haus wird ständig neu gestrichen,  
besonders gern ums Dach rum oder der Balkon vor Brüstels. Bei  Löchels wird eher
mal der Rasen gemäht. Übrigens, wenn Schwänzels  vorbeikommen sind  
auch immer Säckels mit dabei und Händels vom Nachbarhaus schauen auch  
mal ab und zu bei Löchels und Brüstels vorbei, schön gell?

... so, nun wissen alle Bescheid!!!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (8 Februar 2010)

@Perfektionist: Dein Gedächnis ist echt perfekt. Der "Orginal-Post" ist vom 14.08.2007. Hast du dir ne Datenbank mit Post`s angelegt oder ist das alles in deinem Kopf?? RESPEKT!!!!

Sollte es in deinem Kopf sein, solltest du dir mal das eine oder andere feierabend Bier genehmigen. Das hilft..  


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## crash (8 Februar 2010)

Sitzt eine Schnecke auf einer Schildkröte und sagt: "Huuuiiiiiiii!"


----------



## The Big B. (8 Februar 2010)

Felix Magath von "Schalke 04" entdeckt in Bagdad  einen 17-jährigen irakischen Fußballgott und kann den jungen Mann  überreden, mit nach Deutschland zu kommen. 

Der neue Spieler übertrifft alle Erwartungen und erzielt in seinem  ersten Bundesligaspiel das 1:0 Siegtor. Überglücklich ruft er seine  Mutter an: 
"Was für ein herrlicher Tag, ich habe ein Tor geschossen!" 

"Wunderbar dass es Dir so gut geht", antwortet die Mutter sarkastisch,  "lass Dir erzählen, wie unser Tag aussah: "Dein Vater wurde auf offener  Straße angeschossen, Deine Schwester und ich wurden vergewaltigt, und  Dein kleiner Bruder ist jetzt Mitglied einer Straßengang." 

"Wie entsetzlich, wie furchtbar" jammert der Fußballer, "wie furchtbar,  das tut mir so leid..." 

"Es tut Dir leid?!?", fährt die Mutter aufgebracht dazwischen. Es ist  doch Deine Schuld, dass wir jetzt in Gelsenkirchen wohnen!"


----------



## dirknico (8 Februar 2010)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Felix Magath von "Schalke 04" entdeckt in Bagdad einen 17-jährigen irakischen Fußballgott und kann den jungen Mann überreden, mit nach Deutschland zu kommen.
> 
> Der neue Spieler übertrifft alle Erwartungen und erzielt in seinem ersten Bundesligaspiel das 1:0 Siegtor. Überglücklich ruft er seine Mutter an:
> "Was für ein herrlicher Tag, ich habe ein Tor geschossen!"
> ...


 
*ROFL*

???????????????????????????
ist das der neid der Zecken????
:TOOL:


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Februar 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @Perfektionist: Dein Gedächnis ist echt perfekt. Der "Orginal-Post" ist vom 14.08.2007. Hast du dir ne Datenbank mit Post`s angelegt oder ist das alles in deinem Kopf?? RESPEKT!!!!
> 
> Sollte es in deinem Kopf sein, solltest du dir mal das eine oder andere feierabend Bier genehmigen. Das hilft..
> 
> ...


als ich mich hier anmeldete, da war der Thread mit rund 400 Beiträgen noch überschaubarer. Ich habe trotzdem einige Abende damit verbracht, den durchzulesen.
Ich kann sicherlich nicht mit allem dienen - die China-Presse, daran hab ich allerdings auch eine Weile gesucht, bis ich sie wieder hatte. Ich wusste nur: irgendwo hatten wir die schonmal - bis mir der Gedanke "Stanze" kam ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2010)

*aus dem letzten Jahrhundert*

" Machen sie im Urlaub auch Schmalfilme? "

" Nein, dazu ist meine Frau viel zu dick. "


----------



## Chräshe (9 Februar 2010)

Eines Tages trat der Herr vor Adam und sagte: "Adam es ist an der Zeit, dass Du und Eva die Welt bevölkert, so gehe nun und fange an Eva zu Küssen!"

Und Adam fragte: "Was ist ein Kuss?"

Und der Herr sprach: "Hier Adam hast du eine Anleitung, da steht es genau drin!"

Und Adam verschwand mit Eva hinter dem Busch und küsste sie. Begeistert kam Adam hinter dem Busch vor und sagte: "Herr, das war wundervoll!"

Und der Herr sprach: "Ja Adam, und jetzt gehe und verwöhne Eva in dem du sie am ganzen Körper streichelst!"

Und Adam fragte: "Herr, was ist Streicheln?"

Und der Herr erwiderte: "Hier hast du eine Anleitung und nun gehe und verwöhne Eva!"

Und Adam verschwand erneut mit Eva hinter dem Busch und kam nach einigen Stunden zurück! Vollauf begeistert sagte er: "Herr, das war noch viel schöner als Küssen, es war einfach wunderbar."

Und der Herr sprach: "Ja Adam und jetzt kommt noch etwas viel schöneres, gehe und habe Sex mit Eva!"

Und Adam fragte: "Was ist Sex?"

Der Herr gab ihm die Anleitung und sprach: "Gehet jetzt und vermehret euch!"

Und Adam ging wieder hinter den Busch zu Eva, aber schon nach 5 Sekunden kam er zurück und fragte: "Herr, was sind Kopfschmerzen?"


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (9 Februar 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin, das es diese Videos schon mal gab... 


S*i*lvester 2007: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVCQElI5T-A

S*i*lvester 2008: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUF3eZtB2oE&NR=1

S*i*lvester 2009: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=661XSaju8aQ&feature=related


Ich kann nicht mehr... *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Woldo (9 Februar 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, das es diese Videos schon mal gab...
> 
> 
> Sylvester 2007: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVCQElI5T-A
> ...


 

Hallo Meister Lampe,

nicht böse sein, aber bei S*y*lvester oder auch bei Standar*t *tun mir die Augen weh.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## RalfS (10 Februar 2010)

Wobei Sylvester auch in der deutschen Sprache korrekt ist!


----------



## Approx (10 Februar 2010)

Seid bloß froh, daß ihr keine Berichtsbücher von Anlagenbedienern lesen müsst!  (Deutsche, nicht auf Ausländer bezogen) 
Da bekommt man beim Lesen schon mal Augenkrebs! :s8:

Gruß

P.S.: Standar*t* lese ich hier auch sehr oft, und wundere mich über diese Art von Standar*t*isierung..


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2010)

RalfS schrieb:


> Wobei Sylvester auch in der deutschen Sprache korrekt ist!


Aus dem Spiegel:


> ...
> "
> Silvester oder Sylvester?
> 
> ...


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2010)

Chat-Zitate


> <Nimm> He, Harald, hast du nicht irgendwas bei mir vergessen als du die cds holen warts ?
> <Horaz> Nein wüsste nicht was, Zigarretten, Schlüssel, Geldbörse, Pullover, ka ..?
> <Nimm> hmm, wie wärs mit deiner Tochter ?
> <Horaz>... Scheiße bin schon unterwegs !!!!! SRY ALTER
> <Nimm> np ... np





> <The|Gnu> Hey Michael mal bock auf nen richtigen Männerabend mit Steffen und Chriss?
> <Funkstar> Klar! Dann brauchen wir Bier und pornos
> <The|Gnu> Wir haben noch nen Kasten im Keller... und rein theoretisch könnten wir uns die Porns auch aufm Beamer angucken!
> * Mietzekatze has joined #Treffpunkt
> ...


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2010)

Chat-Zitate


> <Michel> Lol, zum Glück waren die Zimmer in diesem Jahr anders aufgeteilt als im letzten Jahr.
> <Max> Warum?
> <Michel> Naja, ich war doch letztes Jahr mit Daniel und Calle aufm Zimmer. Ein Abend war ich Nachts draußen zum telen, und als ich zurück kam wurde ich erstmal wüst beschimpft
> <Max> Was hast du gemacht?
> ...


----------



## RGerlach (10 Februar 2010)

RalfS schrieb:


> Wobei Sylvester auch in der deutschen Sprache korrekt ist!


 
Hallo RalfS,

laut Duden gilt die Schreibweise nur für den Vornamen "Sylvester". Der "letzte Tag im Jahr" schreibt sich nur mit "i".

Soweit zur Rechtschreibdiskussion im Fun-Bereich.

Grüße

Ralph

Edit:
Ok. Der Beitrag von Marlob ist um Längen besser und Marlob war schneller. Man sollte doch alle Beiträge lesen, bevor man antwortet.


----------



## Paule (10 Februar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Chat-Zitate


Hi Marlob,
die Geschichte ist ja ganz witzig. 
Allerdings finde ich es nicht so toll wenn man aus irgendeinem Chat eine Unterhaltung mitschneidet und sie dann veröffentlicht.
Ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hi Marlob,
> die Geschichte ist ja ganz witzig.
> Allerdings finde ich es nicht so toll wenn man aus irgendeinem Chat eine Unterhaltung mitschneidet und sie dann veröffentlicht.
> Ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung.


Die war ja schon veröffentlicht
Ausserdem sind Chats meist eh für jeden zugängllich und daher nichts geheimes oder schützenswertes. 
Ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2010)

@marlob,
ich finde es gut, ich liege immer noch untern Tisch *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2010)

ääähmmmm, ist hier wirklich jemand der Meinung, diese Chats hätten wirklich stattgefunden? also, jetzt leg ich mich auch noch lachen ...


----------



## MatMer (10 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hi Marlob,
> die Geschichte ist ja ganz witzig.
> Allerdings finde ich es nicht so toll wenn man aus irgendeinem Chat eine Unterhaltung mitschneidet und sie dann veröffentlicht.
> Ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung.


 
Bei German-Bash.org ist es auch so, dass die Zitate eingeschickt werden und erst freigegeben werden müssen
Teilweise sind das auch Chat-Zitate aus ICQ Chats, das heißt 1zu1 Gesprächen und dass heißt das einer von den beiden beteiligten das eingereicht haben muss, wie z.B. bei Harald und seiner Tochter, auf der Seite ist oberhalb des Zitats immer die Herkunft...

einer meiner Favoriten suche ich mal heute Abend raus


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2010)

MatMer schrieb:


> ...
> einer meiner Favoriten suche ich mal heute Abend raus


meinen Favoriten habe ich hier gefunden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15402


----------



## Cerberus (10 Februar 2010)

Mein Favorit:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24211


----------



## Paule (10 Februar 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Mein Favorit:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24211


*ROFL*

Klasse, da bin ich ja schon fast dran meine Meinung zu ändern.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> 
> Klasse, da bin ich ja schon fast dran meine Meinung zu ändern.


wenn Du das hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=79030#post79030
gelesen hast, darfst Deine Meinung nochmal ändern ...


----------



## MatMer (11 Februar 2010)

der Thread ist alleine super, weil das der UG ist den ich in Erinnerung habe

leider finde ich mein GBO Favorit nicht mehr wieder...


----------



## Andreas- (11 Februar 2010)

*Alt aber lustig*

Hey ;D

ja diese Aufnahmen sind schon zwar extrem alt, aber trotzdem sau witzig. 
Ich garantiere aber NICHT, dass ich damit jeden Humor treffe xD...

Einmal ne nette Geschichte von der Cousine... 
-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIRaSWk44Z4

UND mein absoluter FAVORIT, hab echt selten so herzhaft gelacht 
geht um einen "Cheater" in Counter-Strike...
->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uifp...58BBC894&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=37


Viel Spass


----------



## Paule (11 Februar 2010)

Treffen sich zwei Freunde, sagt der Eine: „Mensch wo hast denn das blaue Auge her?“

„Das habe ich in der Kirche bekommen.“

Der Andere: „Wow wie das denn?“

„Also ich sitze da so in der Kirche, dann stehen wir alle auf zum Gebet.
Vor mir steht eine Frau und die hat das Kleid in ihrem Schlitz hinten drin.
Ich denke mir, ne das kannst nicht so lassen und ziehe das Kleid da raus.
Da dreht sie sich um und haut mir voll eine aufs Auge.“

Vier Wochen später treffen sie sich wieder. „Man, Du hast ja schon wieder ein blaues Auge. Was ist denn diesmal passiert?“

„Du wirst es nicht glauben, es war wieder in der Kirche.
Wie es der Zufall will steht wieder dieselbe Frau beim Gebet vor mir und hat wieder das Kleid in ihrem Schlitz.
Aber diesmal zieht mein Banknachbar ihr das Kleid ganz vorsichtig aus dem Schlitz.“

„Und wieso bekommst dann Du eine geballert?“ fragt der Freund.

„Na, ich wusste ja, dass das die Frau nicht will und habe das Kleid wieder rein gesteckt.“


----------



## bonatus (12 Februar 2010)

das bild sagt alles...*ROFL*


----------



## Approx (12 Februar 2010)

Ursprung (siehe ganz oben):
*SPS-Forum.de -> Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*

Für Schüler/Azubis/Studenten:
*SPS-Forum.de -> Zu wissen das jemand anderes Es tut, während man solange verweilt!*

Für Inbetriebnehmer:
*SPS-Forum.de -> Zu wissen, es ist nicht gut wenn man sich nicht langsam beeilt!*

Mechaniker/Mechatroniker
*SPS-Forum.de -> Wissen wie man so tut, als hätte man hundert Berufe vereint!*

Bestimmt nicht komplett...


----------



## Approx (12 Februar 2010)

Wie wahr, wie wahr...


----------



## Uhrlöschen (12 Februar 2010)

*Fettnäpfchen*

Eine alte Dame sitzt mit einem Neonazi zusammen im Wartezimmer. 
Lange mustert sie ihn von oben bis unten, schaut immer wieder auf die 
Glatze und anschließend auf die Springerstiefel.

Nach einer Weile spricht sie ihn an: "Ach Sie Armer! Erst die Chemo und 
jetzt auch noch orthopädische Schuhe!"


----------



## Pizza (12 Februar 2010)

Uhrlöschen schrieb:


> Eine alte Dame sitzt mit einem *Neonazi*


 
Das passiert denen immer wieder.

Musst Du hier immer auf irgendwelche Randgruppen rumhacken *ROFL*


----------



## Uhrlöschen (12 Februar 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> Musst Du hier immer auf irgendwelche Randgruppen rumhacken *ROFL*




Das würd mir friedliebenden Geist im Leben nicht einfallen 
*
*


----------



## The Big B. (12 Februar 2010)

http://www.pumahardchorus.com/


----------



## Jan (13 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> *Gefährlich! *
> 
> Du weißt doch noch was mit der GINI passiert ist. :sb3:
> Ich glaube der Jan fackelt da auch nicht lange. :sw14:


 
Hallo Paule, 

wie ist das gemeint (der Teil der auf mich bezogen ist)?


----------



## Jan (13 Februar 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Seid bloß froh, daß ihr keine Berichtsbücher von Anlagenbedienern lesen müsst!  (Deutsche, nicht auf Ausländer bezogen)
> Da bekommt man beim Lesen schon mal Augenkrebs! :s8:
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Da bin ich ja schon fast neidisch.
Wenn man es lesen kann, hat man schon fast gewonnen.

Vorab: Meine Rechtschreibung ist nicht die Beste, aber ich habe schon schlechtere gesehen.

Ich habe mal eine Mail von einem Kunden (Abteilungsleiter) bekommen.
Blöderweise gab es in der Mail keine . und keine ,.
Zusätzlich fehlten einige Leerzeichen.
Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn nicht die wichtigsten Wörter wie z.B. Pumpe, ein, aus, auf, zu, etc. gefehlt hätten.

Nach einem Anruf bei dem Kunden habe ich dann auch gewusst, dass die paar Wörter in der Mail eine Frage waren.
Dieser gute Mann ist auch Deutscher und ich habe nicht den eindruck, dass er ursprünglich aus dem Ausland kommt.


----------



## Paule (14 Februar 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Hallo Paule,
> 
> wie ist das gemeint (der Teil der auf mich bezogen ist)?


War nur spaß. 
Hast Du das mit der GINI verfolgt?
Ich habe auch wirklich nicht angenommen dass Du so reagierst, aber es passte halt gerade.


----------



## Jan (14 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> War nur spaß.
> Hast Du das mit der GINI verfolgt?
> Ich habe auch wirklich nicht angenommen dass Du so reagierst, aber es passte halt gerade.


 
Ich hatte da etwas verfolgt, ist aber schon ein paar Tage her.

Auch wenn es Spaß war (was ok ist) und ich es nicht verstanden habe, wüste ich gerne wie das gemeint war.
Wie ich wie reagiere?

Sorry, ich habe bei Scherzen manchmal Verständnisprobleme.


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Februar 2010)

Hier ist eine schöne Anleitung, wie man richtig auf die Kacke haut, obwohl man eigentlich gar keine Ahnung hat...

Werbung sollte anders aussehen!

*Kuchenblechmafia - Panzerknacker*


Nicht mehr ganz neu, aber trotzdem noch sehr gut


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Friese_250 (15 Februar 2010)

*moin moin*

ich wusste es. Ja hier passt es doch hin*ROFL*

von einem Kollegen der in Taiwan eine Anlage in betrieb setzen musste.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Zitat: Jens L.....

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: L...... Jens ......
Gesendet: Dienstag, 27. September 2005 12:42
.....
Betreff: Problem mit Antrieb im TM Modul und Parameter, bitte.

Hallo Georg

So als erstes erst mal sende doch mal bitte alle Parameter von der Anlage,
bin hier bei manchen Sachen nur am Raten z.b Sink Drive Geschwindigkeit,
Danke.

Hatte ein Problem bei Adjust im TM Modul, das nach dem Adjust ein Antrieb
weiterlief der andere so wie er solte anhielt, einzigen unterschied den
ich gefunden hatte wahr das bei dem einem das Bit
"TM1GTWrk".Wrk.Drv.IStat2.RefOk saß, bei anderen nicht. Dazu muß ich sagen
den eine Antrieb hatte ich ausgeschaltete (24V abgezogen).
Nach dem ich von Hand (durch steuern) "TM1GTWrk".Wrk.Drv.IReq.HomePos2
gesetzt hatte ist alles ok gewesen. Habe gerade mir das Programm nochmal
angeschaut, habe festgestellt das wenn Schleusen offen oder Glas im Modul
ist kein Home req gemacht wird (warum?) weil Antriebe laufen ja auch so,
ohne keine Fehlermeldung oder so.
Würde ja heißen das wenn die Spannung aus ist und Glas in der Anlage ist,
was mache ich dann ??
Bei Fragen kannst du dich ja nochmal melden.

Was viel wichtiger ist sind die Parameter!!!!!!!

 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Zitat ende

was will der Kollege, und warum hat er die ges. Firma auf dem Verteiler 


Friese

Hallo Jens L. solltest Du hier mitlesen -- bäh :sb4:


----------



## thomass5 (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
die ganze Firma auf dem Verteiler passiert schon mal. Ich kenn da auch ein paar nette Privatgespräche . Ansonsten frag die beiden Beteiligten, was sie sich zu sagen hatten. Jens möchte halt die Parameter.
Thomas


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Februar 2010)

Für den schönsten Arbeitsplatz der Welt:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...cht-ihrem-Namen-alle-Ehre/Eingabegeraet/News/


Ich hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht sexistisch!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (16 Februar 2010)

Möchte nicht wissen wie der nächste Joystick ausschaut.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Möchte nicht wissen wie der nächste Joystick ausschaut.



Dann schau mal in deine Hose.
So in etwa nur grösser.


----------



## erzteufele (17 Februar 2010)

wie so eine maus wohl in der fertigung ankommt ;-)

was kostet das teil? und wo bekommt man es her ? 
würd gleich mal ein´s bestellen *grins*


----------



## thomass5 (17 Februar 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> wie so eine maus wohl in der fertigung ankommt ;-)
> 
> was kostet das teil? und wo bekommt man es her ?
> würd gleich mal ein´s bestellen *grins*



schau mal in den Artikel der dazu geschrieben wurde und nicht nur aufs Bild ;-)
Thomas


----------



## Markus (17 Februar 2010)

also ich bewundere die starken nerven von erich, meiner einer wäre spätesten am 19. januar amok gelaufen...

http://tatjana.ingold.ch/index.php?id=anekdote_auto


----------



## TobiasA (17 Februar 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> wie so eine maus wohl in der fertigung ankommt ;-)
> 
> was kostet das teil? und wo bekommt man es her ?
> würd gleich mal ein´s bestellen *grins*



Hab' mal bei 'ner Kundenschulung auf ManualTurn versehentlich 'n Dildo gedreht. Eigentlich wollte ich nur zeigen, wie man Radien mit unbestimmten Endpunkten programmieren kann...
Kam aber bei der Damenwelt gar nicht so schlecht an...

Es gibt immerhin Leute, die verdienen ihren Lebensunterhalt mit sowas. Das Orion- Zentrallager ist hier um die Ecke.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## erzteufele (17 Februar 2010)

also ich habe bisher diese maus nicht zum kauf gefunden! nur noch einen weiteren artikel bei der konkurenz gamestar
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/eingabegeraete/2312624/g_point.html

dann die designer webseite
http://www.yankodesign.com/2010/02/11/you-mouse-around-here-often/

hier sind noch paar lustige bildchen und kommentare dazu
http://gizmodo.com/5469489/g+point-mouse-is-not-a-very-good-valentines-gift

viele andere webseiten die einen artikel über die maus haben ... aber nirgends zum kaufen ... beschiss...


----------



## marlob (17 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Möchte nicht wissen wie der nächste Joystick ausschaut.


Dann suche mal nach Joydick


----------



## TobiasA (17 Februar 2010)

Unglaublich.

http://projects.sfmedialabs.com/?p=3

Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt :shock:


----------



## Jan (17 Februar 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> also ich habe bisher diese maus nicht zum kauf gefunden! nur noch einen weiteren artikel bei der konkurenz gamestar
> http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/eingabegeraete/2312624/g_point.html
> 
> dann die designer webseite
> ...


 
Schreibe doch einfach die Zeitschrift an. Die sollen die den Lieferanten nennen oder ihr exemplar als Geschenk schicken.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2010)

ich bin dann mal 6,25 tage weg ... http://goo.gl/2Z2x


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal 6,25 tage weg ... http://goo.gl/2Z2x


 
Viel Spaß!

Aber ja nicht einschlafen!!


----------



## Approx (18 Februar 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Aber ja nicht einschlafen!!


Das muss ungefähr so spannend sein, wie jemandem beim Angeln zusehen.
... oder vor der WinCC V6.2 Installtion das Installieren von Microsoft SQL 2005! Und dann vorm Rechner sitzen bleiben.


----------



## nade (18 Februar 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Das muss ungefähr so spannend sein, wie jemandem beim Angeln zusehen.
> ... oder vor der WinCC V6.2 Installtion das Installieren von Microsoft SQL 2005! Und dann vorm Rechner sitzen bleiben.



Dazu aber für die Raucher, OHNE eine Zigarette, ansonst für alle ohne Kaffe oder Bier.*ROFL*


----------



## Jan (18 Februar 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Dazu aber für die Raucher, OHNE eine Zigarette, ansonst für alle ohne Kaffe oder Bier.*ROFL*


 
Ich rauche nicht; ich trinke keinen Kaffee und ich trinke kein Bier. 

Aber mit 6 Kisten Cola lässt sich das mal 6,25 Tage aushalten.


----------



## Semo (18 Februar 2010)

*Kunst*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kysZxlbBSaM

Wenn das kein Talent ist!


----------



## Jan (18 Februar 2010)

Da sage ich nur:

Respekt.


----------



## Arne8182 (19 Februar 2010)

Es geht doch nichts über ein schönes Chilli.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Februar 2010)

Passend zum Chilli ein Starkbier gefällig?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Februar 2010)

Arne8182 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nichts über ein schönes Chilli.



Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum neue benutzer immer alte witze erzählen?

*ROFL*


----------



## Manfred Stangl (20 Februar 2010)

@ AUD:
Alt aber gut!


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2010)

scheisse... das ist fast schon wieder gut... *ROFL*

http://www.sebjo.de/home/lauri-italia/


----------



## Approx (22 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> scheisse... das ist fast schon wieder gut... *ROFL*
> 
> http://www.sebjo.de/home/lauri-italia/


 
Der solch hübsche Autos mag, der siehe hier (Anhang):

 Approx


----------



## Uhrlöschen (23 Februar 2010)

"Welche Aufgabe hat der Abteilungsleiter dir zugeteilt," fragt der Chef den Lehrling.

"Ich sollte ihn wecken, wenn Sie kommen!"


----------



## Uhrlöschen (24 Februar 2010)

Als Arthur Davidson gestorben war, kam er zu Petrus an die Himmelspforte. Bei der Aufnahme sagte Petrus: "Du warst immer ein guter Mensch und 
hast diese tollen Motorräder gebaut, die der Welt soviel brachten. Nun, mein Sohn, darfst du dir aussuchen, mit wem du hier im Himmel die Zeit 
verbringen möchtest."

"Mit Gott", sagte Arthur knapp und schon wurde er ins Chefzimmer 
gebracht. Dort angekommen sagte Arthur: "Bist du nicht der Erfinder der Frau?"

Gott antwortet: "Ja, sicher!"

"Also gut," sagt Arthur, "mal ganz ehrlich von Meister zu Meister, da sind ein paar dicke Konstruktionsfehler dran an deiner Erfindung: Erstens ist da 
eine zu große Unbeständigkeit der Oberflächenwölbung, zweitens rattert es ständig auf Höchstdrehzahl, drittens sind die meisten Hinterteile zu weich 
und wackeln viel zu viel. Viertens ist der Einlass zu nahe am Auspuff und schließlich sind die Unterhaltskosten unverschämt hoch."

Gott denkt kurz nach, mustert Arthur von oben bis unten, geht zu seinem Laptop, tippt ein paar Zahlen ein und wartet kurz. Dann sagt er: "Stimmt, 
aber nach meiner Statistik reiten mehr Männer auf meiner Erfindung als auf Deiner!"


----------



## vierlagig (26 Februar 2010)

http://youtu.be/YtGSXMuWMR4


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Februar 2010)

> Fürth, 23.10.2009
> Wir können froh sein, in keiner reinen Sauerstoffatmosphäre zu leben. Ein einziger Waldbrand könnte das Ende jeglichen Lebens auf der Erde bedeuten.
> Aber wie muss jemand drauf sein, der in einem Krankenhaus liegt und so schlecht zurecht ist, dass er einen Sauerstoffschlauch in der Nase hat…
> … und dort muss er sich dann unbedingt eine Zigarette anmachen?
> ...


mehr: www.darwinpreis.de
siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Award


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2010)

*Polizei*

*Wie man die Polizei ruft, *
*
Günter F. (vollständiger Name bekannt) ein älterer Herr aus Harsum  im Landkreis Hildesheim, war gerade auf dem Weg ins Bett, als seine Frau ihn darauf aufmerksam machte,  dass er das Licht im Carport hat brennen lassen.  Besagter Günter öffnete die Tür zum Wintergarten, um das Licht im Carport auszuschalten, sah dann aber, dass im Carport Einbrecher dabei waren, Geräte zu stehlen.

Er rief die Polizei an, wo man ihn fragte, ob die Einbrecher auch bei ihm im Wohnhaus  wären.

Er sagte: "Nein, aber da sind Einbrecher im Carport, die gerade dabei sind, mich zu bestehlen."

Der Polizist sagte "Alle Einsatzwagen sind beschäftigt. Schließen Sie die Türen zum Wohnhaus ab. Sobald eine Funkstreife zur Verfügung steht, schicke ich diese sofort bei Ihnen vorbei. 

Günter sagte: "Okay."

Er legte auf und zählte bis 30. Dann rief er wieder bei der Polizei an.

"Hallo, ich habe eben gerade bei Ihnen angerufen, weil Einbrecher Sachen aus meinem Carport stehlen. Sie brauchen sich jetzt nicht mehr zu beieilen, ich habe soeben beide  erschossen." Und legte auf.

Keine fünf Minuten später trafen 6 Einsatzwagen der Polizei, ein Sondereinsatz-Kommando, ein Hubschrauber, fünf Löschwagen der Feuerwehr, ein Rettungssanitäter und ein Krankenwagen am Haus der Familie F.. ein. Beide Einbrecher  wurden auf frischer Tat festgenommen.

Einer der Polizisten sagte dann zu Günter: "Sie haben doch gesagt, Sie hätten die Einbrecher erschossen!

Günter antwortete: "Und Sie haben gesagt, es wäre niemand verfügbar!"*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Februar 2010)

Erst bei dieser Redundanz macht Hot swapping richtig Sinn :

http://www.viprinet.com/images/viprinet_redundanz_srgb_header.jpg


----------



## Manfred Stangl (2 März 2010)

Fragt ein Spaziergänger einen Angler: "Na, beißen die Fische?" Der Angler: "Nein, Sie können sie ruhig streicheln."


----------



## crash (2 März 2010)

*Die Menschheit geht baden*

Würde man die gesamte Menschheit versammeln und an
einer Stelle zusammenpferchen, so würde sie einen Raum von etwa
vierhundert Milliarden Liter, also etwas über ein Drittel eines
Kubikkilometers, einnehmen. Das scheint viel.
Aber die Weltmeere enthalten eine Milliarde dreihundertachtunddreißig
Millionen Kubikkilometer Wasser.
Würde man also die ganze Menschheit, diese 6,9 Milliarden
Menschenkörper, in den Ozean werfen, dann würde sich der
Meeresspiegel nicht einmal um ein Hundertstel Millimeter
heben.
Mit diesem einen Aufplätschern würde die Erde ein für allemal
menschenleer werden.


----------



## Approx (3 März 2010)

*Licht. ..*

Warum das richtige Licht manchmal so wichtig ist...

Gruß Approx


----------



## Paule (3 März 2010)

Ein neuer Börsianer steht zum ersten Mal an der Börse und ist natürlich sehr aufgeregt.
Kurz bevor es losgeht hat er noch einmal das Bedürfnis sich zu erleichtern.
Suchen geht er zu einem älteren Herr und fragt ihn: "Wo bitte sind den hier die Toiletten?"
Der ältere Herr schaut den jungen Mann ganz verwundert an und erwidert schließlich: 
"Toiletten, das brauche wir nicht, hier bescheißt jeder den anderen."


----------



## nade (4 März 2010)

Roflwauz...

http://autsch.de/41817/hund_hat_juckreiz__wenns_vorne_juckt__beisst_hilft_klosterfrau_melissengeist/


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 März 2010)

Weil bald Ostern ist:

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r58941914-you-are-not-the-father.html



Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gebs (7 März 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Lieber Gott,
nachdem [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]u im letzten Jahr [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]meinen Lieblingsmusiker,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Michael Jackson,[/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]meinen Lieblingsschauspieler,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Patrick Swayze[/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]und meine Lieblingsschauspielerin,[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Farrah Fawcett[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
zu [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ir geholt hast, [/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]teile ich [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ir mit, 
dass mein Lieblingspolitiker
Guido Westerwelle
ist.[/FONT]


----------



## Oberchefe (7 März 2010)

DIES IST EIN REELLER FUNKSPRUCH, DER ZWISCHEN GALIZIERN UND
NORDAMERIKANERN STATTGEFUNDEN HAT - AUFGENOMMEN VON DER FREQUENZ DES
SPANISCHEN MARITIMEN NOTRUFS, CANAL 106, AN DER GALIZISCHEN KÜSTE "COSTA
DE FISTERRA" - AM 16. OKTOBER 1997 (dieser Funkspruch hat wirklich
stattgefunden und wurde erst im März 2005 von den spanischen
Militärbehörden zur Veröffentlichung freigegeben) - alle spanischen
Zeitungen haben ihn veröffentlicht und mittlerweile lacht sich ganz Spanien
kaputt - !!!!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Galizier:
(Geräusch im Hintergrund) ....... Hier spricht A853 zu ihnen, bitte ändern
sie ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden um eine Kollision zu vermeiden ......
Sie fahren direkt auf uns zu, Entfernung 25 nautische Meilen ........


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Amerikaner:
(Geräusch im Hintergrund)......Wir raten ihnen, ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach
Norden zu ändern um eine Kollision zu vermeiden.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Galizier:
Negative Antwort. Wir wiederholen: ändern sie ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach
Süden um eine Kollision zu vermeiden.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Amerikaner:
(eine andere amerikanische Stimme) Hier spricht der Kapitän eines Schiffes
der Marine der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika zu ihnen. Wir beharren
darauf: ändern sie sofort ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Norden, um eine
Kollision zu vermeiden.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Galizier:
Dies sehen wir als weder machbar noch erforderlich an, wir empfehlen ihnen
ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden zu ändern, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Amerikaner:
(stark erregter befehlerischer Ton) HIER SPRICHT DER KAPITÄN RICHARD JAMES
HOWARD, KOMMANDANT DES FLUGZEUGTRÄGERS "USS LINCOLN" VON DER MARINE DER
VEREINIGTEN STAATEN VON AMERIKA, DAS ZWEITGRÖSSTE KRIEGSSCHIFF DER
NORDAMERIKANISCHEN FLOTTE, UNS GELEITEN ZWEI PANZERKREUZER, SECHS
ZERSTÖRER, FÜNF KREUZSCHIFFE, VIER U- BOOTE UND MEHERE SCHIFFE DIE UNS
JEDERZEIT UNTERSTÜTZEN KÖNNEN. WIR SIND IN KURSRICHTUNG PERSISCHER GOLF, UM
DORT EIN MILITÄRMANÖVER VORZUBEREITEN UND IM HINBLICK AUF EINE OFFENSIVE
DES IRAQ AUCH DURCHZUFÜHREN. ICH RATE IHNEN NICHT ..... ICH BEFEHLE IHNEN,
IHREN KURS UM 15 GRAD NACH NORDEN ZU ÄNDERN!!!!!! SOLLTEN SIE SICH NICHT
DARAN HALTEN SO SEHEN WIR UNS GEZWUNGEN, DIE NOTWENDIGEN SCHRITTE
EINZULEITEN, UM DIE SICHERHEIT DIESES FLUGZEUGTRÄGERS UND AUCH DIE DIESER
MILITÄRISCHEN STREITMACHT ZU GARANTIEREN. SIE SIND MITGLIED EINES
ALLIIERTEN STAATES, MITGLIED DER NATO UND SOMIT DIESER MILITÄRISCHEN
STREITMACHT ...... BITTE GEHORCHEN SIE UNVERZÜGLICH UND GEHEN SIE UNS AUS
DEM WEG !!!!!!!!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Galizier:
Hier spricht Juan Manuel Salas Alcántara. Wir sind zwei Personen. Uns
geleiten unser Hund, unser Essen, zwei Bier und ein Mann von den Kanaren,
der gerade schläft. Wir haben die Unterstützung der Sender Cadena Dial von
la Coruna und Kanal 106 als Maritimer Notruf. Wir fahren nirgendwo hin, da
wir mit ihnen vom Festland aus reden. Wir befinden uns im Leuchtturm A-853
Finisterra an der Küste von Galizien. Wir haben keine Scheißahnung welche
Stelle wir im Ranking der spanischen Leuchtturme einnehmen. Und sie können
die Schritte einleiten, die sie für notwendig halten und auf die sie geil
sind, um die Sicherheit ihres Scheiß-Flugzeugträgers zu garantieren, zumal
er gleich an den Küstenfelsen Galiziens zerschellen wird, und aus diesem
Grund müssen wir darauf beharren und möchten es ihnen nochmals ans Herz
legen, dass es das Beste, das Gesündeste und das Klügste für sie und ihre
Leute ist, nämlich ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden zu ändern um eine
Kollision zu vermeiden .......


----------



## nade (7 März 2010)

Der ist Bekannt, aber immer wieder gut zu Lesen.
Aber hier will wohl ein "Prophet" eben Berge versetzen. Typisch Cowboy´s.



> Der kleine Sohn fragt den Vater, was Politik sei.
> Der Vater meint: "Nehmen wir zum Beispiel unsere Familie. Ich bringe das Geld nach Hause, also nennen wir mich Kapitalismus. Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also nennen wir sie die Regierung. Wir beide kümmern uns fast ausschließlich um dein Wohl, also bist du das Volk. Unser Dienstmädchen ist die Arbeiterklasse und dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windeln liegt, ist die Zukunft. Hast du das verstanden?"
> Der Sohn ist erst einmal zufrieden. In der Nacht erwacht er, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die Windeln gemacht hat und nun schreit.
> Er steht auf und klopft am elterlichen Schlafzimmer, doch seine Mutter liegt im Tiefschlaf und lässt sich nicht wecken. Also geht er zum Dienstmädchen und findet dort seinen Vater bei ihr im Bett. Doch auch auf sein mehrmaliges Klopfen hin lassen die Beiden sich nicht stören. So geht er wieder in sein Bett und schläft weiter.
> ...


----------



## nade (7 März 2010)




----------



## Perfektionist (7 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Der ist Bekannt, aber immer wieder gut zu Lesen.
> Aber hier will wohl ein "Prophet" eben Berge versetzen. Typisch Cowboy´s.


genau ... (das mit den Bergen hab ich nur nicht verstanden)


mikel schrieb:


> DIES IST EIN REELLER FUNKSPRUCH, DER ZWISCHEN GALIZIERN UND NORDAMERIKANERN
> STATTGEFUNDEN HAT - AUFGENOMMEN VON DER FREQUENZ DES SPANISCHEN MARITIMEN
> NOTRUFS, CANAL 106, AN DER GALIZISCHEN KÜSTE "COSTA DE FISTERRA" - AM 16.
> OKTOBER 1997 (dieser Funkspruch hat wirklich stattgefunden und wurde erst im
> ...





Treser-Olt schrieb:


> Der kleine Sohn fragt den Vater, was Politik sei. Der Vater meint: "Nehmen wir zum Beispiel unsere Familie. Ich bringe das Geld nach Hause, also nennen wir mich Kapitalismus. Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also nennen wir sie die Regierung. Wir beide kümmern uns fast ausschließlich um dein Wohl, also bist du das Volk. Unser Dienstmädchen ist die Arbeiterklasse und dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windeln liegt, ist die Zukunft. Hast du das verstanden?"
> Der Sohn ist erst einmal zufrieden. In der Nacht erwacht er, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die Windeln gemacht hat und schreit.
> Er steht auf und klopft am elterlichen Schlafzimmer, doch seine Mutter liegt im Tiefschlaf und lässt sich nicht wecken. Also geht er zum Dienstmädchen und findet seinen Vater bei ihr im Bett. Doch auch auf sein mehrmaliges Klopfen hin lassen die Beiden sich nicht stören. So geht er wieder in sein Bett und schläft weiter.
> Am Morgen fragt ihn sein Vater, ob er nun wisse, was Politik sei.
> Der Sohn antwortet: "Ja, jetzt weiß ich es: Der Kapitalismus missbraucht die Arbeiterklasse, während die Regierung schläft. Das Volk wird total ignoriert und die Zukunft ist voll Scheiße!"


----------



## Matze001 (7 März 2010)

Danke Perfektionist für den 2000. Beitrag auf der 201. Seite dieses Beitrages 

Ja ich weis, ich habs nun versaut mit dem 2001. Beitrag :-D

MfG

Marcel


----------



## nade (7 März 2010)

Das hab ich mir fast gedacht, das der schonmal da war....
Das hier auch?

Man beachte den Fernsehturm


----------



## Chräshe (7 März 2010)

Den versteh ich nicht. Was ist denn mit dem Fernsehturm?


----------



## maweri (7 März 2010)

Der steht schief!!!


----------



## zotos (7 März 2010)

Was für einen Fernsehturm? 

;o)


----------



## nade (7 März 2010)




----------



## nade (7 März 2010)

Strafzettel der good old scool.
Jaja Perfektionist, lass mich raten war auch hier schonmal in geschriebener Form gewesen. Kenne den ja auch schon seit über 20 Jahren...


----------



## Oberchefe (7 März 2010)

> genau ... (das mit den Bergen hab ich nur nicht verstanden)
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *mikel*



Und ich hatte noch extra nach Flugzeugträger gesucht und nichts derartiges hier gefunden?


----------



## maweri (9 März 2010)

Die Ärmste...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v07jrft_fjg


----------



## knabi (11 März 2010)

*MacGyver läßt grüßen...*

Ein MUSS für jeden Handwerker:

http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweiz...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1268301358&sr=1-1

Unbedingt die Kundenbewertungen und Kundenbilder ansehen!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2010)

*Wer anderen eine Bratwurst brät, braucht ein Bratwurstbratgerät ...*

Hallo,

da hat sich doch ein absoluter Technikfreak ein geiles Bratwurstbratgerät ausgedacht :

http://dietmar-schroeder.de/lichtbogengrill.html

Ich will jetzt mal lieber nicht darüber nachdenken, welchen Aufwand der treibt um das Bier für die Party zu kühlen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2010)

Hallo,



> Eine alte 75-jährige Witwe möchte gerne einen neuen Freund und inseriert in der Zeitung : "75-jährige Frau sucht Mann von ungefähr gleichem Alter, darf mich nicht schlagen, nicht fremdgehen und muss gut im Bett sein." Einige Tage später klingelt es an der Haustür.
> Als die Frau die Haustür öffnet sieht sie einen grauen alten Mann ohne Arme und Beine in einem Rollstuhl sitzen.
> Sie schaut ihn sich an und sagt: "Du denkst doch nicht, dass ich überhaupt etwas mit dir anfangen kann, du hast ja noch nicht einmal Arme!"
> Darauf antwortet der Mann : "Dann kann ich dich auch nicht schlagen!" "Ja, aber du hast ja auch keine Beine", sagt die alte Frau.
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Approx (12 März 2010)

*Entschuldigung für den Chef*

Wenn ihr nicht zur Arbeit wollt (oder könnt)...

Gruß Approx


----------



## Jan (13 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hat sich doch ein absoluter Technikfreak ein geiles Bratwurstbratgerät ausgedacht :
> 
> ...


 
Wir haben mal Bratwurst (aus der Produktion) mit Schinken (aus der Produktion) umwickelt und auf einer Siegelplatte gegrillt. Für die Temperaturregelung haben wir einen Temperaturregler und einen Temperaturfühler genommen. War echt lecker, auch wenn unsere Abteilung eine groß angelegte Kündigungsaktion riskiert hat. 
Wir haben überlegt, ob wir eine Edelstahl-Dunstabzugshaube beantragen sollen, weil die Werkstatt so verqualmt war.


----------



## thomass5 (13 März 2010)

Durst dazu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFF5LBmJaS8&feature=related
Thomas


----------



## Jan (13 März 2010)

Das ist noch eine Marktlücke.

Mit der "geschweißten" Bratwurst und dem Robo-Barkeeper läßt sich nun auch die Gastronomie automatisieren. 

Da ist sicherlich potenzial.


----------



## vierlagig (14 März 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Das ist noch eine Marktlücke.
> 
> Mit der "geschweißten" Bratwurst und dem Robo-Barkeeper läßt sich nun auch die Gastronomie automatisieren.
> 
> Da ist sicherlich potenzial.


 
mit der richtigen bespaßung, ist da sicher was zu machen: http://youtu.be/yln_IGDuOCo


----------



## thomass5 (14 März 2010)

http://www.robocoaster.com/content/


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 März 2010)

Bald ist es wieder soweit... Nur noch 6 Tage:

Bitte hier klicken 


Gruß,

dia


----------



## argv_user (14 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Bald ist es wieder soweit... Nur noch 6 Tage:
> 
> Bitte hier klicken
> 
> ...



Popcorn! Ich warte jetzt mal 8+x Tage ab. Dann will ich hier aber ERFAHRUNGSBERICHTE sehen.


----------



## Zefix (16 März 2010)

Kommt ein Türke in den Himmel und klopft an das erste Tor. Es macht ihm  ein weißhaariger Mann mit langem Bart das Tor auf. Fragt der Türke:  „Bist du Allah?“ Sagt der Mann: „Nee, ich bin Petrus, du musst weiter  hoch gehen.“ Denkt sich der Türke: „Cool, ich darf noch weiter in den  Himmel.“ 
Am nächsten Tor klopft er wieder. Da macht ihm wieder ein weißer Mann  mit langem Bart das Tor auf. Der Türke fragt: „Bist du Allah?“ Sagt der  Mann: „Nein, ich bin Moses, du musst weiter hoch gehen.“ Der Türke denkt  sich: „Boar, das wird ja immer besser.“ 
Am nächsten Tor klopft er wieder. Dort macht ihm wieder ein weißer Mann  mit langem Bart das Tor auf. Der Türke fragt wieder: „Bist du Allah?“  Sagt der Mann: „Nee, ich bin Jesus, du musst noch ein Stück weiter.“ 
Frohen Mutes und glücklich darüber, das Allah über Jesus arbeitet, geht  er bis ganz nach oben, klopft an, und wieder macht ihm ein weißer Mann  mit langem Bart das Tor auf. Fragt der Türke wieder: „Bist du Allah?“  Sagt der Mann: „Nee, ich bin nicht Allah, ich bin Gott, aber komm ruhig  mal rein und setz dich. Wie gesagt, so getan. Gott dreht sich um und  klatscht in die Hände: „Allah, mach mal zwei Kaffee!


----------



## maweri (17 März 2010)

Papst reagiert auf die aktuellen Vorwürfe:


----------



## nade (17 März 2010)

> Was Verpackungsinfos wirklich bedeuten
> 
> 1. "abwärtskompatibel" = kann genauso wenig wie sein Vorgänger
> 2. "aufrüstbar" = das Grundgerät alleine ist wertlos
> ...



Die Sache mal entCODE´t


----------



## nade (17 März 2010)

Schweinekunde

Wer fremd geht, ist ein Schwein.
Wer mehrmals fremd geht, ist ein Meerschwein.
Wer laufend fremd geht, ist ein Wildschwein.
Wer darüber spricht, ist ein Dreckschwein.
Wir sich erwischen lässt, ist ein dummes Schwein.
Wer nicht erwischt wird ist ein Glücksschwein.
Wer sich selbst verrät, ist ein blödes Schwein.
Wer beim fremd gehen dir Frau schwängert, ist ein Zuchtschwein.
Wer nur eine hat, ist ein Sparschwein.
Wer keine hat, ist ein armes Schwein.
Wer unrasiert fremd geht, ist ein Stachelschwein.
Wer nicht fremd geht, ist ein faules Schwein.
Wer nicht mehr kann, ist ein Schlachtschwein.
Wer nur daheim herumhockt, ist ein Hausschwein.


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Was Verpackungsinfos wirklich bedeuten
> 
> 1. "abwärtskompatibel" = kann genauso wenig wie sein Vorgänger
> 2. "aufrüstbar" = das Grundgerät alleine ist wertlos
> ...



Nade, ohne Codetags kann man das wirklich besser lesen!


----------



## nade (17 März 2010)

Hups sorry. zu schnell geklickert.



> Post von bin Pleite...
> 
> Wir wurden soeben vom BKA informiert, dass sich mehrere mutmaßliche Terroristen in unseren Gebäuden aufhalten sollen. Einige konnten bereits identifiziert und gefasst werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## nade (18 März 2010)

*Knight Rider*

läßt grüßen
Handy-Uhr Samsung S9110


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2010)

nade schrieb:


> läßt grüßen
> Handy-Uhr Samsung S9110



Nade, der Link scheint Müll zu sein, korrigiere das mal  bitte!


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 März 2010)

http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fachwissen/elektriker-horst/ElektrikerHorst.swf


Für zwischendurch... Viel Spaß...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Markus (19 März 2010)

warum liegt hier stroh?

http://users.skynet.be/osmo/uNF/blas.swf/


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 März 2010)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWxaEhOPX8


----------



## joergel (22 März 2010)

Das Zitat des Jahres, gesagt vom Nobelpreisträger für Medizin - Drauzio Varella, brasilianischer Onkologe

"In der heutigen Welt wird fünfmal mehr in Medikamente für die männliche Potenz und Silikon für Frauen investiert als für die Heilung 
von Alzheimerpatienten. Daraus folgernd haben wir in ein paar Jahren alte Frauen mit großen Titten und alte Männer mit hartem Penis, 
aber keiner von denen kann sich daran erinnern wozu das gut ist."


----------



## doublecee (23 März 2010)

http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1269354252875RA48

...weisste bescheid 


greetz m3nd|


----------



## FvE (23 März 2010)

doublecee schrieb:


> http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1269354252875RA48
> 
> ...weisste bescheid
> 
> ...



Falscher Tread. Das ist fun zum feierabend, nicht horror zum feierabend


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 März 2010)

Hier ist noch einer, für die Jungs, die im Moment Asien unsicher machen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdWYXwjJhAU&feature=player_embedded


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Perfektionist (23 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hier ist noch einer, für die Jungs, die im Moment Asien unsicher machen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdWYXwjJhAU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...


grmbl





> *“Happy Ending Massage (Uncut Version)”*
> 
> *Dieses Video bzw. diese Gruppe enthält möglicherweise Inhalte, die für einige Nutzer unangemessen sein können, und wurde daher von der YouTube-Community gemeldet.*
> 
> *Damit du dieses Video oder diese Gruppe anzeigen kannst, musst du bestätigen, dass du mindestens 18 Jahre alt bist, indem du dich anmeldest oder ein Konto erstellst.*


kann aber auch sein, dass ich der letzte Mensch auf dieser Welt bin, der noch kein YouTube-Konto hat.


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> grmblkann aber auch sein, dass ich der letzte Mensch auf dieser Welt bin, der noch kein YouTube-Konto hat.



Nein, du bist nicht allein!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> grmblkann aber auch sein, dass ich der letzte Mensch auf dieser Welt bin, der noch kein YouTube-Konto hat.


 

Wir sind jetzt min. zu dritt


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt min. zu dritt


 
Ich bin der vierte im Bunde!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2010)

diese Youtube, ist das eine gute Bank. Nach dem uns die Banken
letzes Jahr so in die Krise gestürtzt haben traue ich den nicht mehr.
Ich habe meine Konten bei der Volksbank, die sind etwas Bodenständiger.


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Konten bei der Volksbank, die sind etwas Bodenständiger.


 
Du darfst dein Konto beim SPS-Forum nicht vergessen!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Du darfst dein Konto beim SPS-Forum nicht vergessen!!


 
so ein mist, das sollst du doch nicht laut sagen. Das Finanzamt liest vlt. mit.


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> so ein mist, das sollst du doch nicht laut sagen. Das Finanzamt liest vlt. mit.


 
Du machst einfach eine großzügige Spende für das nächste Forums-Treffen und gut is.
Kannst es dir ja vom Markus unter der Hand wieder zurückgeben lassen!


----------



## thomass5 (24 März 2010)

Die Nr. 5 bin ich.

Thomas


----------



## RGerlach (24 März 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Die Nr. 5 bin ich.
> 
> Thomas


 
2. Versuch ...

Dann bin ich Nummer 6.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich bin der vierte im Bunde!


 
überleg dir das nochmal... das ist nicht einfach!


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> überleg dir das nochmal... das ist nicht einfach!


 
Dolus directus ... 

Als vierter kann man wenigstens nicht das fünfte Rad am Wagen sein.


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Als vierter kann man wenigstens nicht das fünfte Rad am Wagen sein.


 
schön gesagt!


----------



## bike (24 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> kann aber auch sein, dass ich der letzte Mensch auf dieser Welt bin, der noch kein YouTube-Konto hat.



Also wie du gelesen hast, bist du nicht allein.

Aber mich würde interessieren, ob man dieses Konto auch überziehen kann und wie ist die Höhe der Zinsen?

Danke für Hinweise


bike


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> ... Aber mich würde interessieren, ob man dieses Konto auch überziehen kann und wie ist die Höhe der Zinsen? ...


 


> Probieren geht über studieren!


 
Also einfach mal ausprobieren und berichten!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 März 2010)

Welches Rad am Auto wird in einer Linkskurve am wenigsten belastet?




Das Reserverad  *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Das Reserverad  *ROFL*



sind die noch zulässig? unnötiger ballast! adac-mitgliedschaft ist auf dauer günstiger...


----------



## Zefix (24 März 2010)

*Was für uns Bayern*

Bayerische Poesie:

A Kreizritter kimmt nach Jahren des  Kampfes wieda hoam.
Wia er bei seiner Burg okimmt, erscheint sei Gemahlin - des  Burgfräulein.

Wia sie eam siehgt, schreit's:

" De  Haar so grau,  's G'sicht so fahl - Du bist bestimmt net mei  Gemahl !!!

Der Ritter denkt a bisserl nach und sagt dann:

" Da Oarsch so groß?  De Bix'n breit-
is gscheida, wenn i weiterreit  !!!"


Bayrisch für Fortgeschrittene !

Da Schorsch hod se neie Stiefe kaaft und wuis seina Traudl zoagn. Ganz  stoiz steht a vor ihr und moant:?Na, wos sagsd??. ?Was soi i sogn??  frogt sei Traudl und schaugt eahm ratlos o. Da Schorsch geht naus, ziagt  se nackad aus und kimmt, bloß mit de Stiefe o wieda eini:?Na, wos sogsd  jetzt?? frogd a ganz erwartungsvoi. Sei Traudl schüttelt ratlos den  Kopf:
?I woas ned, wos Du wuisd. Du schaugsd aus wia imma?, und nach am  prüfenden Blick vo obn bis untn moand's dann no: ?und der hängd aa, wia  imma!? Da werd da Schorsch saua und plerrt: ?Red ned so an Schmarrn, der  hängd net, der bewundert meine neian Stiefe!!!? Drauf moant sei Traudl  ganz ungrührt:
?Na waars gscheida gwen, wenns'd an neia Huat kaaft hädst!?





Irgendwo in Oberbayern: 

Kommt der Sohn zum Vater und sagt: 
" Papa, Papa, i mog a Gschlechtsumwandlung haben!!!" 

Vater: "A Fotzn konnst habn!!!" 

Sohn: " Ja, genau! Und riesige Tittn!" 



A kloana Bua kimmt zum Papa
"Du Papa host du gestan Omnd no a Weisswurscht gessen?"
Papa erstaunt "na warum??"
"naja weil no die Haut am Nochtkastel liegt..."


In der Volksschule müssen die Kinder ab sofort hochdeutsch und nicht  mehr g'schert reden. 

Daher sollen sie ab sofort jeden Tag einen Satz zuhause hochdeutsch üben  und diesen dann in der Schule vorsagen. 

Der Franz zeigt auf.


Lehrerin: "Ja, Franzl, bitte!"

Franzl: "Heute früh kam mein Vater onanierend die Treppe runter." 

Die Lehrerin ist daraufhin etwas verstört und glaubt, sich verhört zu  haben und fragt noch einmal nach... 
"Franzl, sag uns bitte nochmals deinen Satz auf."

Franzl: "Heute früh kam mein Vater onanierend die Treppe runter."

Lehrerin: "Also das kann ja nicht wirklich sein, oder? Kannst du uns den  Satz im Dialekt sagen?"

Franzl: "Heit fria hots mein Vatta de Stiagn obegwixt!"


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 März 2010)

Ich starte mal einen zweiten Versuch:

http://www.dnewsvideo.de/verrucktes/48956/massage-mit-happy-ending-einmal-anders.html


Ich hoffe, es klappt dieses Mal!!!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 März 2010)

Ist zwar nicht lustig, aber dennoch krass..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T6HgRR-ypI



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Jan (24 März 2010)

Das erinnert mich an ein Bild, dass uns in der Schule gezeigt wurde.

Da wollte einer die Leitung hinter dem Hauptschalter abklemmen.

1. Freischalten
2. Gegen wiedereinschalten gesichert.
3. Wozu Spannungsfreiheit feststellen?! Schalter ist ja aus.

Dann ist er auf die andere Seite gegangen um das Kabel abzuklemmen.
Diese Seite war aber nicht "hinter" dem Hauptschalter sonder davor.

Als er die große Knarre angesetzt hat, gabs einen Lichtbogen.
Die ersten ca. 20-30cm von der Knarre waren weg (weggeschmolzen oder verdampft).
Von dem Mann war nicht viel übrig.
Fast komplett schwarz, nur die Blase war gelb.
Dazu kam noch, dass es Mittagszeit war und er erst gefunden wurde, als er aus war. Wobei ihm sowieso keiner hätte helfen können.

So ein Originalbild ist schon etwas heftiger als das, was man im Fernsehn sieht.


----------



## Matze001 (24 März 2010)

Hallo,

sowas ist heftig.

Bei uns hatten wir mal etwas, im vergleich eine Lächerliche Einspeisung mit 16A aber trotzdem.

Der Hauptschalter wurde verdrahtet, ich war IBN... schalte die Anlage zu, messe Spannung

L1 - PE 230V
L2 - PE 0V
L3 - PE 230V

denke ich "okay, ein Außenleiter fehlt".
An der Einspeiseklemmleiste gemessen -> Alle vorhanden.

Ende vom Lied, Einspeisung vom Hauptschalter war oben, nur der L2 kam von unten.

Sowas hätte auch gefährlich enden können.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Jan (24 März 2010)

Heftig.

Bei sowas bekomme ich vor Ort sofort einen Hals.
Da rufe ich meistens den Kollegen, der das verbockt hat an und erzähle ihm, dass das nicht besonders "schön" ist.

Habe selbst schon oft genug festgestellt, dass man nicht davon ausgehen darf, dass Andere alles richtig gemacht haben.

Ich habe aber auch einen Kollegen, bei dem bisher jeder E/A-Check völlig überflüssig war, weil er keine Fehler in der Verdrahtung gemacht hat.
Nicht mal ein Dreher, der jedem mal passiert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2010)

Hey, sind wir hier noch im Thread "Fun zum Feierabend"?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hey, sind wir hier noch im Thread "Fun zum Feierabend"?



Und drumm wieder was zu lachen.

Früher war das Fernsehprogramm irgendwie besser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNUYazKQ5s8


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2010)

mal schauen ob das jetzt geklappt hat


----------



## Perfektionist (25 März 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ...
> Früher war das Fernsehprogramm irgendwie besser
> ...


Es gab vom 7.Sinn auch eine Episode, wo den dreizehnten Rippen die Fähigkeit abgesprochen wurde, die Lenkung bis zum Anschlag einschlagen zu können. Ich muss sagen: die Fahrerinnen sind von Fahrern heute kaum noch zu unterscheiden. (ich darf jetzt nicht an einen Kollegen denken: der ist bestimmt nur als Phänotyp als Mann hinterm Steuer.)


----------



## Jan (25 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> sind die noch zulässig? unnötiger ballast! adac-mitgliedschaft ist auf dauer günstiger...


 
Ich denke, zugelassen sind sie noch.

Habe aber mein Reserverad gegen einen Tank getauscht. 
Das Reserverad wurde für mich in eine Dose gesteckt.
Aber "ADAC" zusätzlich ist immer gut.


@ Helmut

SORRY!!!  :sad:


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

> Drei Nonnen treten nach bestandener Ordensprüfung vor die etwas schwerhörige Oberin des Klosters. Fragt die Oberin: "Welchen Beruf hättet ihr erstrebt, wenn ihr nicht Nonne geworden wäret?" Antwortet die erste Nonne: "Ich wäre gerne Malerin geworden." Darauf die Oberin: "Kein Problem, hier im Kloster sich genug Malertätigkeiten zu verrichten." Antwortet die zweite Nonne: "Ich wäre gerne Gärtnerin geworden." Darauf erwidert die Oberin: "Auch ein guter Beruf, den wir hier im Kloster gut gebrauchen können. Du kannst ja unser Klostergärten pflegen." Die Oberin wendet sich zur dritten Nonne und fragt nach ihrem Berufswunsch. Darauf antwortet die dritte Nonne: Ich wäre gerne Prostituierte geworden." Die Oberin fällt sofort in Ohnmacht. Nachdem die Oberin wieder erwacht ist, fragt sie die dritte Nonne noch einmal, welchen Beruf sie gerne erstrebt hätte. Darauf erwidert die Nonne wiederum: "Prostituierte!" Die Oberin atmet erleichtert auf und antwortet: "Und ich hatte zuerst Protestantin verstanden."


aus pfui-witze


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

> An der österreichischen Grenze.
> Ein Deutscher stellt fest, dass er seinen Pass vergessen hat.
> 
> Er denkt sich:
> ...


aus pfui-witze


----------



## marlob (25 März 2010)

> "Hochwürden, ich habe im Bett mit einer tollen, jungen Frau geschlafen, sie aber nicht angerührt."
> 
> "Dann tue Buße, mein Sohn, und trinke zwanzig Liter Wasser."
> 
> ...


aus pfui-witze


----------



## doublecee (26 März 2010)

in diesem sinne --> schönes wochenende an euch alle!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 März 2010)

Mal was aus der Politik


----------



## Perfektionist (27 März 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Mal was aus der Politik


Kann es sein, dass der Song ziemlich aus dem Zusammenhang der Fernsehsendung herausgerissen wurde und deshalb (auf mich) recht platt wirkt?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Song ziemlich aus dem Zusammenhang der Fernsehsendung herausgerissen wurde und deshalb (auf mich) recht platt wirkt?



Ich kenne die Fernsehsendung nicht und habe nur diesen Link bekommen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 März 2010)

Englisch lernen mach Spass


----------



## Friese_250 (30 März 2010)

*moin moin*

<Guest152319> Bei mir is irgendwie VCC mit  GND auf der platine verbunden, meint ihr, die bauteile sind auch flöten  gegangen?
<_DJ_> Guest152319, dann erhöhe den Strom, bis sich die Verbindung  löst

*ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 April 2010)

auch ein tolles chat zitat

                                     <Michaaaar>  Der Kohnen ist ja so geil
 <PestifeR> Warum ?
 <Michaaaar> Naja, wir sin bei mir durch die Ortschaft gefahren..  Etwas zu schnell natürlich. 
                                     <Michaaaar> Dann war da eine Polizeikontrolle und die haben uns  angehalten, zwar nicht geblitzt aber haben uns halt verwarnt, wir seien  zu schnell gefahren                                      
<PestifeR> aha un dann ?
<Michaaaar> Kohnen saß nur aufm Beifahrersitz weil er übelst breit  war.                                      <Michaaaar> Was macht er ? Klappt das Handschuhfach auf und ruft  "BRÜCKE AN MASCHINENRAUM, WENIGER KOHLE! WIR FAHREN ZU SCHNELL !"                                      
<PestifeR> WTF ! Komm mal auf so n Scheiß                                      
<Michaaaar> Da musste sogar der Polizist grinsen und hat uns  weitergewunken..


----------



## HaDi (3 April 2010)

Für alle Väter pubertierender Töchter:




Grüße von HaDi


----------



## crash (3 April 2010)

Eine sehr lautstarke, unattraktive und ungepflegte Frau 
ging mit ihren beiden herum schreienden Kindern durch den Eingang des Real Markts.
Die Dame am Empfang sagte freundlich: Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen im Real Markt. 
Nette Kinder, die Sie da haben. Sind das Zwillinge?
Die Frau hörte auf zu schreien und pöbelte die freundliche Empfangsdame an:
Verdammt nein, das sind keine Zwillinge. Der Große ist 9 die Kleine 7. 
Warum zum Teufel glaubst du blöde Kuh, dass es Zwillinge sind? 
Bist du blind, oder einfach nur saudumm?
Gnädige Frau, ich bin weder blind noch dumm, erwiderte die Empfangsdame.
Ich konnte nur einfach nicht glauben, dass es jemanden gibt, der sie zweimal fickt.


----------



## nade (4 April 2010)

Ende des Internets... Internet abschalten.

http://www.onlinewahn.de/ende.htm


----------



## Manfred Stangl (6 April 2010)

Zwei 55jährige unterhalten sich. Fragt der eine: "Was hast du deiner Frau zum Geburtstag geschenkt?" -
"Eine Gasmaske." - 
"Was soll das denn?" - 
"Nun, erstens sieht sie damit viel besser aus, zweitens merkt sie es nicht mehr, wenn ich eine Fahne habe und drittens: Wenn ich ihr beim bumsen den Luftfilter zuhalte, macht sie Action wie eine 17jährige!"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 April 2010)

DAS  ist böse.....


----------



## Approx (9 April 2010)

Die von Titanic schaffen es halt immer wieder....


----------



## spstiger (9 April 2010)

*on the team?*

ist zwar Englisch aber ich hab mal für n amerikanischen Konzern gearbeitet ... und was soll ich euch sagen ... da geht das echt *so* zu ...  ... und kenn ich auch *ROFL* "I couldnt tell the acronyms from the typos, so I changed themm all to whatever I feld was right" heisst dann "Ich konnte die technischen Abkürzungen nicht von den Tippfehlern unterscheiden, also hab ich sie nach Gefühl abgeändert" ... kenn ich wirklich solche Leute ...


----------



## crash (11 April 2010)

Ein Ehepaar beim Arzt:
Herr Doktor, meine Frau sieht so elend und schlapp aus, sagt der Ehemann. 
Der Arzt untersucht sie flüchtig. Dann soll sie sich ausziehen und hinlegen. 
Der Doktor vögelt die Frau nach Strich und Faden durch, der Mann schaut völlig entgeistert zu. 
Hinterher sagt der Arzt: Schauen Sie sich ihre Frau an: Rote Bäckchen, glänzende Augen, rosige Haut! 
Das braucht ihre Frau jede Woche zwei Mal!
OK, sagt der Mann, muss ich jedes Mal mitkommen?


----------



## Paule (11 April 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man die Fußball WM in Spanien anschauen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2010)

ɥɔılqnɐlƃun ¿¿¿¿ ʇqıƃ sǝllɐ sǝ sɐʍ

LINK


----------



## Sockenralf (11 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ɥɔılqnɐlƃun ¿¿¿¿ ʇqıƃ sǝllɐ sǝ sɐʍ
> 
> LINK


 
 ¿¿ɥɔou ɥɔnɐ sɐʍos ʇǝpuıɟ ɹǝʍ pun
¿ǝǝpı ǝuıǝos ɟnɐ uuǝp ʇɯɯoʞ ɹǝʍ


MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 April 2010)

Jugendschutz in Spanien


Immer schön auf Play drücken........


----------



## Question_mark (16 April 2010)

*Rofl*

Hallo,



> Bob was excited about his new .338 rifle and decided to try bear hunting.
> 
> He traveled up to Alaska, spotted a small brown bear and shot it.
> Soon after there was a tap on his shoulder, and he turned around to see a big black
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (16 April 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



> Zwei ältere Damen machen einen Spaziergang durch den Zoo und kommen am Gorillakäfig vorbei.
> Das Gorillamännchen hat eine mordsmäßige Latte und die eine Frau kann es nicht unterlassen, in den Käfig zu greifen und sie zu
> berühren. Der Gorilla greift zu, reißt sie in den Käfig und nimmt sie sechs
> Stunden nonstop. Anschließend wirft er sie über das Gitter und sie wird ins
> ...



Was unterscheidet uns von dem Affen ? Der Mann von Welt gibt vorher die Visitenkarte ab, damit die Dame zurückrufen kann   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (17 April 2010)

*Ich mag diese schwarzen Witze ...*

Hallo,



> A fire fighter is working on the engine outside the station when he notices a little girl next door in a little red wagon with little ladders hung off the sides and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle.
> 
> The girl is wearing a fire fighter's helmet. The wagon is being pulled by her dog and her cat.
> 
> ...


    *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (17 April 2010)

*GGgrrrr*

Hallo,



> Aufgabe: Eine Mutter ist 21 Jahre älter als ihr Kind und in 6 Jahren wird das Kind 5 mal jünger sein, als seine Mutter. Frage: Wo ist der Vater?.
> Lösung: Das Kind ist heute x Jahre und seine Mutter heute y Jahre alt. Wir wissen  dann :  die Mutter ist 21 Jahre älter als das Kind.
> Demzufolge: x + 21 = y.
> Wir wissen auch, dass in 6 Jahren, das Kind 5 mal jünger sein wird, als die Mutter. Also können wir folgende Gleichung aufstellen: 5(x + 6) = y + 6 durch x und fangen an aufzulösen.
> ...



Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 April 2010)

Treffen sich zwei Pensionisten.
Sagt der Eine zum Anderen: "Meine Frau ist schon so alt, da gibt´s nur mehr einmal alle 3 Monate Sex!"
Antortet der Andere darauf: "Was bin ich froh, dass meine Frau mit offfnem Mund schläft."


----------



## Manfred Stangl (20 April 2010)

Sitzen zwei Pensionisten, die unter Alzheimer leiden, auf einer Parkbank.
Da kommt ein Eiswagen vorbei.
Sagt der Eine: "Du ich will ein Eis. Willst du auch eines?"
"Ja, gerne. Vanille, bitte."
"Gut ich geh."
"Halt! Willst du es dir nicht aufschreiben?"
"Ach nein, das merk ich mir schon."
Der Eine verschwindet und kommt eine halbe Stunde später mit 2 Paar Würstchen zurück. Als er sich setzt: "Verdammt, jetzt hab ich den Senf vergessen!".
Der Andere: "Ich hab dir doch gesagt, schreib´s auf!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 April 2010)

Warum lieber Alzheimer als Parkinson?

Lieber vergesse ich ein Bier zu bezahlen, als das ich es beim Trinken verschütte


----------



## Manfred Stangl (20 April 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Warum lieber Alzheimer als Parkinson?
> 
> Lieber vergesse ich ein Bier zu bezahlen, als das ich es beim Trinken verschütte


 
Außerdem lernst du jeden Tag neue Leute kennen


----------



## crash (20 April 2010)

Das ist mal ein ehrlicher Verkäufer.
Unbedingt die Beschreibung lesen.
Scheisskarre


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 April 2010)

Für die Harmoniebedürftigen unter Euch


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 April 2010)

Eine sehr lautstarke, unattraktive und ungepflegte Frau ging mit ihren 
beiden herumschreienden Kindern durch den Eingang des Supermarktes.

Die Dame am Empfang sagte freundlich: 

"Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen. Nette Kinder, die Sie da haben. 
Sind das Zwillinge? " 

Die Frau hörte auf zu schreien und pöbelte die freundliche Empfangsdame 
an: "Verdammt, nein, das sind keine Zwillinge. 
Der Große ist 9, die Kleine 7. Warum zum Teufel glaubst du blöde Kuh, 
dass es Zwillinge sind? Bist du blind, oder einfach nur saudumm?" 

Da erwiderte die Empfangsdame: 
"Gnädige Frau, ich bin weder blind noch dumm! 
Ich konnte nur einfach nicht glauben, dass es jemanden gibt, der sie 
zweimal vögelt."


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 April 2010)

Ein Mann und eine Frau sitzen in einem Zugabteil.
Nach einiger Zeit kommen sie ins Gespräch. Über das Wetter. Über die Landschaft.
Dann fragt der Mann die Frau nach ihrem Namen.
"Carmen." sagt sie. Er sagt, dass das aber ein sehr schöner Name sei.
Sie sagt: "Eigentlich heiße ich Karin, aber Carmen sind die beiden Sachen die ich am liebsten habe. Und wie ist Ihr Name?"
Er überlegt und sagt Biermuschi...


----------



## Waelder (21 April 2010)

*Interessante Email an unsere Zeichnerin*

Bekommt doch heute morgen unsere CAD Zeichner*in* folgende Email,,, 


```
Betreff: Die russische Schone!

Der gute Tag.

Dieser Brief aus der Agentur der Bekanntschaften "Die Manner und die Frauen".
Mein Name Shushkina Ekaterina aus der Stadt Cheboksary, Russland.
Mir 27 Jahre und mich, die Bildung ernst die Beziehung zu wollen.
Ich die Kinder nicht zu haben und niemals war verheiratet.
Ich habe in die Agentur der Bekanntschaften und sie die Hilfe mir behandelt, 
den Mann zu finden. Ich werde mein Visum fur die Schweiz am 22 April
bekommen. Ich werde das Treffen mit dem interessanten und 
wohlerzogenen Mann froh sein.
Ich will die ernsten Beziehungen schaffen und ich traume uber die Familie!
Wenn du mit mir spielen willst, schreibe mir nicht.
Wenn du der einsame Mann und das Treffen mit die russische Frau zu wollen
antworte mir und werden wir den Dialog haben.
Moglich werden wir das Treffen haben.

Schreibe die Antwort auf meinen e-mail: xyzxyzxyz@xyz.xyz
Ich werde dir die Fotos im folgenden Brief schicken!!
Schicke mir deine Fotos, es ist wieviel dir die Jahre,
in welcher Stadt du lebst?
Wenn du die ernsten Beziehungen die Antwort mir zu suchen!
Ich werde dein Brief warten. 
Ekaterina aus Russland.
```
Das coole an der Sache ist "an unsere Zeichnerin" ?? Da hat sich ein Übersetzungsprogramm wohl arg die Mühe gemacht alles 1 zu 1 ins´ deutsche zu übersetzen.

*ROFL*

PS: wenn jemand die Email adresse will, die haben wir auch......


----------



## Chräshe (21 April 2010)

In der Tierhandlung: "Haben sie auch einen Affen?"

"Klar", meint  der Lehrling, "ich rufe mal eben den Chef."


----------



## Jan (21 April 2010)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Eine sehr lautstarke, unattraktive und ungepflegte Frau ging mit ihren
> beiden herumschreienden Kindern durch den Eingang des Supermarktes.
> 
> Die Dame am Empfang sagte freundlich:
> ...


 
Wo bleibt die Nachricht vom "Perfektionist"?
Dieses war hier schon mal.

Ist nicht böse gemeint; nur als ich das gelesen habe, musste ich gleich an den Perfektionisten denken.


----------



## crash (21 April 2010)

Der UG verkauft seine Insel. 
Falls jemand 25.000.000 € über hat und sich ein kleines
Urlaubsparadies zulegen möchte.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140123811370

ps: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag UG


----------



## Question_mark (21 April 2010)

*Scheisse, haben wir den UG nicht tief genug einbetoniert*

Hallo,



			
				crash schrieb:
			
		

> Der UG verkauft seine Insel. Falls jemand 25.000.000 € über hat und sich ein kleines Urlaubsparadies zulegen möchte.



Nee, das ist definitiv nicht die Insel vom UG. Da fehlt die Landebahn für den A380, die damals einige aktive Forenmitglieder betoniert haben. Der UG liegt schon lange auf einer anderen Insel, aber metertief einbetoniert unter der Landebahn 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (24 April 2010)

*Warum nur?*

Frau vs Hund


----------



## Jan (25 April 2010)

*Hat schon mal jemand ein Spiel mit Visu und SPS programmiert?*

Hallo,

am Donnerstag war Zukunftstag und ich hatte den Kleinen meiner Freundin mit zur Firma genommen.
Ich habe ihm die Programmierung und was dazu gehört gezeigt.
Da hat er mich gefragt, ob man damit auch ein Spiel programmieren kann.

Grundsätzlich ist es ja möglich.

Ich habe im Internet schon gesehen, dass jemand Lakukaratscha auf den Ausgangskarten eine S7-300 dargestellt hat, aber ein Spiel habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Hat jemand von euch schon ein Spiel mit einer SPS und einem MP/TP/OP programmiert?


----------



## Matze001 (26 April 2010)

Ja.

Ich hab schonmal auf nen 19" OP von Siemens Pong programmiert  Wenn man bestimmte Tasten (auch unsichtbare) gleichzeitig gedrückt hat kam man in dieses IBN-Menu 

Denke das OP hängt immer noch, und das Fahrpersonal hat seine Freude dran!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## erzteufele (26 April 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Ich hab schonmal auf nen 19" OP von Siemens Pong programmiert  Wenn man bestimmte Tasten (auch unsichtbare) gleichzeitig gedrückt hat kam man in dieses IBN-Menu
> 
> ...



das projekt könnteste ja mal posten


----------



## Matze001 (26 April 2010)

hab leider keinen Zugriff mehr drauf.

War aber auch nicht all zu spektakulär  

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Oberchefe (26 April 2010)

Minesweeper ist machbar


----------



## Werner29 (27 April 2010)

*Spiele für SPS?*

Mit CoDeSys wurde sowas schon häufiger gemacht. Auf der 3S Homepage finden sich mittlerweile auch ein paar Projektbeispiele, darunter Tetris für CoDeSys V2.3 und Mahjongg für V3:

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?Projektbeispiele[/FONT][/FONT] 


viel Spass, Bernhard


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Mai 2010)

Kommt ein Mann nach Hause und sagt zu seiner Frau: "Du Schatz, ich habe Kondome mit Geschmack mitgebracht."
Sie: "Oh toll, dann lass uns doch gleich ins Bett gehen."
Nach einer Weile sagt sie: "Hmmm Cheese & Onion Geschmack."
Er: "Hä? Ich hab doch noch gar keinen übergezogen."


----------



## Junior (4 Mai 2010)

*Oh je, das ist aber sehr teuer!*

Herbertstraße auf St. Pauli, wo die gewissen Damen hinter einer Glasscheibe sitzen. Klopft ein Tourist gegen die Scheibe und fragt:

„Was kostet das denn hier?“

Die Dame: „470 Euro!“ 

Der Tourist: „Oh je, das ist aber teuer!“ 

Die Dame: „Ist ja auch Isolierglas!“


----------



## Margit (4 Mai 2010)

Was haltet ihr von Anti-Witzen?

z.b.:

2 Kühe sitzen auf dem Acker und hacken Heizöl. Kommt ein Pferd vorbeigeflogen. Kurz darauf noch eins. Sagt die eine Kuh: Hier muß irgendwo ein Nest sein! Darauf die andere: Nee, das sind Zugpferde, die fliegen nachm Süden!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Mai 2010)

Margit schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Anti-Witzen?
> 
> z.b.:
> 
> 2 Kühe sitzen auf dem Acker und hacken Heizöl. Kommt ein Pferd vorbeigeflogen. Kurz darauf noch eins. Sagt die eine Kuh: Hier muß irgendwo ein Nest sein! Darauf die andere: Nee, das sind Zugpferde, die fliegen nachm Süden!



NIX..... gar NIX.....


----------



## Question_mark (4 Mai 2010)

*Bitte nicht ...*

Hallo,



			
				Margit schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von Anti-Witzen?



Dieser Fred hat als Titel "Fun zum Feierabend" und nicht "Schwachsinn zum Feierabend". Hast Du noch mehr so tolle Witze in Deinem Jutesäckchen ?

Um es mal ganz vorsichtig zu sagen : Es ist nicht meine Art von Humor  :sb7:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## RalfS (5 Mai 2010)

Die nächste Einladung zur Grillparty kommt bestimmt...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2010)

*Organigramm*

Vielleicht kommt das jemand bekannt vor ...


----------



## argv_user (5 Mai 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt das jemand bekannt vor ...



Hat eben ein Bekannter auch so berichtet. Das Bild passt bei denen ganz besonders, nur hat es den Mangel, dass unten die zwei mit dem  Stinkefinger fehlen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (5 Mai 2010)

Da wahre leben in der Konsole..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEVU-YLpM8A


----------



## Approx (5 Mai 2010)

*Zwillinge*

Wenn Programmierer Kinder zeugen...


----------



## Approx (5 Mai 2010)

Was wir immer schon geahnt haben:



Gruß Approx


----------



## Paule (5 Mai 2010)

Top aktuell! 

Die ideale WM-Aufstellung 2010


----------



## Da_Basco (5 Mai 2010)

Wer hätte es gedacht?


----------



## marlob (6 Mai 2010)

Happy Ending Massage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btheeIEDIrE


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Mai 2010)

Unser aller Traum


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2010)

> "Früher hast du mir im Bett immer die Hand gehalten und mich geküsst!"  Er hält ihre Hand und küsst sie.
> 
> "Dann hast du mir immer zärtlich  inden Nacken gebissen." Er steht auf. "Wohin gehst du?"
> 
> "Ins  Bad, meine Zähne holen."



10 Zeichen minimum


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2010)

hier zwei bilder von einem kollegen aus südafrika, ich finde die idee einfach nur geil! 

...ich geh dann mal zu meinen hunden... *hrhrhr*


----------



## MatMer (9 Mai 2010)

Wer kennt das nicht: Haustiere bekommen Junge, und niemand findet sich für den Nachwuchs. Also hier ein Angebot:

Pro Stück nur 2,95 €. Die Mama (im Bild mittig
rechts) gebe ich schweren Herzens auch für 20,00 € ab.

Hier ein Bild von den süßen kleinen Rackern und der Mutter:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/bild2222fzxmbp6o.jpg


----------



## Markus (10 Mai 2010)

hier nochmal was schönes aus südafrika - brandneu...


----------



## nade (11 Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=750SxyO2c64 Kamilassie


----------



## Approx (11 Mai 2010)

Auf einem Bauernhof leben ein Pferd und ein Hase. Die beiden sind dicke Freunde. 
Eines Tages machen die beiden einen Spaziergang im nahen Moor. 
Dabei versinkt das Pferd bis zum Hals im Sumpf und kann sich nicht mehr alleine befreien. Der Hase will seinen Freund natürlich retten, ist aber selbst viel zu schwach dazu. 
Also rennt der Hase zurück zum Bauernhof, um den Bauern zu holen, kann ihn aber nicht finden. Der Bauer ist nämlich mit dem Traktor auf dem Feld. 

In seiner Not klaut der Hase die Autoschlüssel und nimmt das Auto des Bauern, einen BMW Z4.
Der Hase fährt mit dem Auto ins Moor, parkt neben dem Sumpfloch, in dem das Pferd steckt, befestigt am Auto das Abschleppseil und wirft das andere Ende dem Pferd um den Hals. 
So wird das Pferd gerettet und es verspricht dem Hasen, sich bei passender Gelegenheit zu revanchieren. 

Bald darauf plumpst der Hase in eine tiefe Wasserpfütze und kommt nicht mehr von alleine heraus. In seiner Not ruft er das Pferd, um ihm zu helfen. Das Pferd möchte nun auch den BMW Z4 holen, um den Hasen zu retten. Leider ist das Pferd viel zu groß und schafft es nicht, in das Auto einzusteigen. 
Da kommt dem Pferd eine geniale Idee. 
Es geht zurück zu der Wasserpfütze, stellt sich einfach darüber und fährt seine ganze Männlichkeit aus, bis sich der Hase daran festhalten kann. 

So zieht das Pferd den Hasen aus dem Wasser. 

_Und die Moral von der Geschichte: _
_Wenn man ein ordentliches Gerät hat, braucht man_
_keinen BMW Z4, um einen Hasen an Land zu ziehen!_


----------



## Jan (11 Mai 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> hier nochmal was schönes aus südafrika - brandneu...


 

Hätte ich das früher gewusst, hätte ich mir die teure Luft in der Dose gespart und hätte den alten Gartenschlauch in den Kofferraum gepackt.


----------



## argv_user (11 Mai 2010)

Wenn ich noch eine Insiderinfo geben darf: Das von Approx genannte Körperteil des männlichen Pferdes nennt sich in Fachkreisen  Schlauch.


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Mai 2010)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: siehe Anhang

Ich weiss nicht, wo es ursprünglich herkommt... deswegen kann ich keine Quelle angeben.


Gruß,

dia


----------



## crash (13 Mai 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wo es ursprünglich herkommt... deswegen kann ich keine Quelle angeben.



Das ist von Dietmar Wischmeyer (Das Frühstyxradio/Radio FFN)


----------



## Paule (13 Mai 2010)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Telefon und einem Politiker?

>> Das Telefon kann man aufhängen wenn man sich verwählt hat. <<


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 Mai 2010)

*nette Witzerl*

minimum 10 Zeichen


> Meine Frau setzte sich zu mir auf die Bank, während ich Glotze schaute.
> Sie fragte: „Was ist auf dem Fernseher“?
> „Staub“, sagte ich.
> 
> So hat der Streit angefangen……


 


> Meine Frau gab mir einen Tipp, was sie sich zum Geburtstag wünsche:
> Sie sagte: "Etwas Rotes, und es muss von 0 auf 130 in 3 Sekunden."
> Ich kaufte für sie eine Waage.
> 
> So hat der Streit angefangen……


 


> Vor einigen Tagen habe ich meine Frau gefragt, wo wir hingehen könnten für
> unseren Hochzeitstag.
> Sie sagte: "Irgendwo, wo ich seit langem nicht mehr gewesen bin."
> Ich schlug ihr die Küche vor.
> ...


 


> Meine Frau schaute sich im Spiegel an, und war unzufrieden mit dem was sie sah.
> "Ich fühle mich schrecklich, ich finde mich alt, dick und hässlich.Ich
> brauche jetzt wirklich, dass du mir sofort ein Kompliment machst."
> Ich sagte: "Deine Augen funktionieren noch prima."
> ...


 


> Meine Frau und ich waren auf einem Klassentreffen ihrer Schule.
> Einer der anwesenden Männer war betrunken und nahm ein Glas nach
> dem anderen. Ich fragte meine Frau, ob sie ihn kennt.
> Klar, sagte sie, wir waren lange zusammen und als wir auseinander gingen,
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Mai 2010)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Die Steuerprüfung* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Am Ende des Wirtschaftsjahres schickte das Finanzamt einen Steuerinspektor zur Prüfung in das lokale Krankenhaus [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Während der Steuerinspektor die Ausgaben prüfte, wendete er sich dem Geschäftsführer des Krankenhauses zu und fragte: Ich sehe hier, dass Sie eine Menge Verbandsmaterial einkaufen. Was tun Sie eigentlich mit den Resten, die zu klein sind um sie zu verwenden?"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Gute Frage" antwortete der Geschäftsführer. " Wir sammeln diese Reste und schicken sie an den Hersteller, und von Zeit zu Zeit schickt uns dieser dafür einen kostenlosen Karton mit Verbandsmaterial.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Oh" entgegnete der Inspektor, ein bisschen enttäuscht darüber, auf diese ungewöhnliche Frage eine Antwort zu erhalten. Er machte jedoch weiter in seiner penetranten Art. " Was ist mit diesen Pflaster Einkäufen? Was machen Sie mit den Überbleibseln, nachdem ein Patient verpflastert wurde?"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Ah ja" erwiderte der Geschäftsführer, der begriff, dass der Inspektor ihn mit einer nicht zu beantwortenden Frage aufs Glatteis führen wollte. "Wir sammeln die Reste und schicken sie zurück an den Pflasterhersteller, und von Zeit zu Zeit erhalten wir dafür einen kostenlosen Karton mit Pflastern."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Aha" sagte der Prüfer und dachte angestrengt darüber nach, wie er den "ich weiss alles" Geschäftsführer doch noch kriegen konnte, und er fuhr fort " Was machen Sie denn mit den ganzen Haut- und Organresten, die bei den Operationen anfallen?" [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]" Nun, auch hier verschwenden wir nichts, " antwortete der Geschäftsführer. "Wir heben alle diese kleinen Haut- und Fleischreste, Organteile und Gliedmaßen auf und senden sie ans Finanzamt, und einmal im Jahr schicken sie uns einen kompletten Idioten zurück."[/FONT]


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (15 Mai 2010)

Antriebstechnik for beginners..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRasoZMirRc


----------



## stift (17 Mai 2010)

http://www.shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/


----------



## vierlagig (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2010)

*Das kotzt mich wirklich an*

Hallo,

@vl : diese Gesichter kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor, grummel ...

Wenn ich in unseren Saturn gehe, grinsen mich immer solche Hackfressen an und wollen mir ganz großzügig Ihre Werbeprospekte in die Hand drücken. Ich möchte dann gerne meinerseits den Typen auch etwas drücken, nämlich meine Hand in die Hackfresse. Die stehen dann gestaffelt in der Reihe, zuerst Vodafone, Base, eplus, O2, Teleplemplem und irgendwo ein bepisster Yildiz (weiss nicht genau wie der Scheiss heisst, hat aber mindestens 2 x Ü und 3 x Y im Namen). Ist schon bald ein Spießrutenlaufen und kotzt mich wirklich an. :sw5: 
Ich habe einen Handyvertrag, und ich brauche nicht zehn weitere Handys, verdammt noch mal ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (18 Mai 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @vl : diese Gesichter kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor, grummel ...
> 
> ...



engelchen, es ging um den "wortwitz" t-mobile, also T Mobile ... also um es für dich noch genauer aufzuschlüsseln Mr. T - wackeldingens-über-kinderbettchen-zeuch ... verstanden muckelchen? wenn nicht, einfach noch mal bescheid sagen...


----------



## Approx (18 Mai 2010)

Die WoW-Scheißhaus-Elfe ist jetzt als "T-Mobilé" für die Handygeschädigte Generation von übermorgen erhältlich? Boh ey!
"Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!"


----------



## Question_mark (18 Mai 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> also um es für dich noch genauer aufzuschlüsseln Mr. T - wackeldingens-über-kinderbettchen-zeuch ...



Mann, darauf wäre ich ja im Leben nicht gekommen. Also vielen Dank für Deine Großzügigkeit und Aufklärung, wenn wir Dich nicht hätten ...    :razz:



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> wenn nicht, einfach noch mal bescheid sagen...



Ach ja, eine Frage habe ich noch : Was ist T-Mobile ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Mai 2010)

sau gute idee

http://funfire.de/bilder/26879/blitzer.jpg


----------



## erzteufele (25 Mai 2010)

falscher job? ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (26 Mai 2010)




----------



## Paule (31 Mai 2010)

Wer braucht noch WM-Tickets?
Anhang anzeigen WM_Ticket_gewinnen.zip


----------



## Paule (3 Juni 2010)

Ein Türke ist auf der Autobahn unterwegs.
Plötzlich hat er eine Reifenpanne.
Als er gerade dabei war, das Rad zu wechseln, kommt ein Pole angefahren.
Der Pole steigt aus, geht zu dem Auto des Türken und reißt das Radio heraus.

Der Türke schreit ihn an: "Ey, spinnst du!"

Meint der Pole: "Psst, ich Radio und du Reifen."


----------



## TobiasA (3 Juni 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ein Türke ist auf der Autobahn unterwegs.
> Plötzlich hat er eine Reifenpanne.
> Als er gerade dabei war, das Rad zu wechseln, kommt ein Pole angefahren.
> Der Pole steigt aus, geht zu dem Auto des Türken und reißt das Radio heraus.
> ...



Du wirst lachen: Ich kenne Leute, denen ist das passiert. Die wollten ein Radio einbauen, da wurde es etwas später (und dunkel). Auf einmal merken sie, wie jemand einen Wagenheben ansetzt. "Wir wollen nur die Reifen"...


----------



## Paule (3 Juni 2010)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen: Ich kenne Leute, denen ist das passiert. Die wollten ein Radio einbauen, da wurde es etwas später (und dunkel). Auf einmal merken sie, wie jemand einen Wagenheben ansetzt. "Wir wollen nur die Reifen"...


*ROFL*
Klasse,
eine Live Geschichte ist natürlich noch besser wie ein Witz.


----------



## Chräshe (7 Juni 2010)

Der Arzt zum Patienten: "Leider kann ich die Ursache Ihrer Krankheit  nicht finden, aber vielleicht liegt es am Alkohol."

"Gut, dann  komme ich wieder, wenn Sie nüchtern sind!"


----------



## Manfred Stangl (7 Juni 2010)

Ein junger, gutaussehender Mann kommt in die Apotheke und sagt zur Apothekerin mit leidender Miene:

"Ich habe eine Dauererektion. Was können Sie mir da geben?"



Die Apothekerin überlegt kurz und antwortet dann:

"Freies Wohnen und drei Mahlzeiten am Tag!"


----------



## Approx (7 Juni 2010)

> Programming today is a race between software engineers striving to build bigger and better idiot-proof programs, and the universe trying to build bigger and better idiots.
> So far, the universe is winning.


 


> Abends im Ehebett flüstert der Börsenmakler seiner schönen jungen Frau ins Ohr: "Die Aktien steigen. Der Kurs ist fest".
> Sie räkelt sich. "Nein, die Börse ist heute geschlossen."
> Mißmutig dreht er sich auf die Seite, aber seine Frau läßt sich die Sache noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen und turtelt dann: "Schatz, die Börse hat ihre Pforten doch noch geöffnet. Ich nehme die Aktien zu Höchstwert."
> "Zu spät", knurrte der Makler. "Ich habe sie schon unter der Hand verschleudert."


 


> Eine Delegation vom Mars kommt auf die Erde. Nach einigen technischen Informationen will ein Erdenpaar wissen, wie denn die Marsmenschen ihre Kinder machen.
> "Ganz einfach," meint ein Marsmännchen, greift sich ein Marsweibchen, verbindet die Antennen und drückt einige Knoepfe. Es rattert ein bisschen, und nach 2 Minuten steht ein kleiner Marsianer da.
> "So, das war's," meint das Marsmännchen und fragt: "Und wie funktioniert das bei Euch?"
> Den Erdbewohnern bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als es den Besuchern zu zeigen. Doch als sie fertig sind, fragt das Marsmännchen: "Und wo ist der Erdling? Ich sehe nichts!"
> ...


 
Gruß Approx


----------



## erzteufele (8 Juni 2010)

"Papa, Papa, darf ich zum Bungee-Jumping?"

"Nein, dein Leben hat schon mit einem kaputten Gummi begonnen, es soll  nicht auch noch so enden."


----------



## Knowing (9 Juni 2010)

Ich bin nicht so gut im Witze erzählen, darum gibt es hier jetzt ein Bild:






Vielleicht versteht man es nicht auf anhieb, ich fand es aber sehr sehr lustig!

Ach ja, schon mal was vom Geld verdienen im Internet gehört? Seiten wie der reiche sack wollen einem da weiterhelfen.. ist ebenfalls recht amüsant.


----------



## doublecee (9 Juni 2010)

3 turtles sind ohne panzer abgehauen ...super mario tröstet splinter und april wird vom helloween-man getröstet 

ich kapiers nich


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Juni 2010)

doublecee schrieb:


> ...helloween-man...



Das ist Jason!

Nicht zu verwechseln mit Mikel Myers!



Aber davon mal abgesehen... ich kapier es auch nicht! Du bist nicht allein!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## doublecee (9 Juni 2010)

ahhh ja da war was ...danke dia 


greetz m3nd|


----------



## doublecee (9 Juni 2010)

ahh ich glaub ich habs

super mario springt doch immer auf schildkröten um sie zu killen  ...jetzt will er splinter das klar machen ...checkung wa 

nur was jason da macht ...keine ahnung


----------



## Jan (9 Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. 

Ich hätte da gerne mal eine Erklärung. 

Kaum zu glauben, dass ein Bild schwieriger zu verstehen ist als ein SPS-Programm.


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Juni 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben, dass ein Bild schwieriger zu verstehen ist als ein SPS-Programm.




Das macht bei mir keinen Unterschied...


----------



## Approx (9 Juni 2010)

Das Bild versteht sicher jeder:




 Approx


----------



## TobiasA (9 Juni 2010)

Nichtlustig ist einer der besten Comics überhaupt


----------



## Paule (9 Juni 2010)




----------



## Approx (11 Juni 2010)

Ein Mannund seine Frau:

*Sie:* *"Schatz, wir haben kein Brot mehr, könntest du bitte zum Supermarkt*
*gehen und eins holen? Und wenn sie Eier haben, bring 6 Stück mit."*

*Er:* *"Klar Schatz, mach ich!"* 

Nach kurzer Zeit kommt er wieder zurück und hat 6 Brote dabei.

*Sie:* *"Warum nur hast du 6 Brote gekauft?!?"*

*Er:* *"Sie hatten Eier."* 

Eins ist sicher. Er hat alles richtig gemacht …​


----------



## Paule (11 Juni 2010)

Das kommt davon wenn die Frauen so undeutlich reden:


```
IF Eier Then
        Brot_Anzahl := 6
     Else
        Brot_Anzahl := 1
     END_IF
```
 
Richtig wäre natürlich:


```
Brot_Anzahl  := 1
     IF Eier Then
        Eier_Anzahl := 6
     END_IF
```
Und da heißt es immer: "Männer verstehen die Frauen nicht"


----------



## argv_user (11 Juni 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ...
> Und da heißt es immer: "Männer verstehen die Frauen nicht"



Eine kurze Rückfrage genügt um zu belegen, dass dies auch stimmt.
Umgekehrt ist es aber genauso.


----------



## MatMer (12 Juni 2010)

Knowing schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so gut im Witze erzählen, darum gibt es hier jetzt ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ihr habt doch den Witz schon erklärt, in den Spielen srpingt Mario immer auf die Schildkröten um diese zu töten, zurück bleibt meist nur der Panzer

und im Bild sind Meister Splinter, April und Casey Jones.

Das ist nämlich nicht der Freddy oder sonst wer, sonder der Typ ist bekannt aus dem 1. Film der Turtles und der originalen Trickserie. Dort trägt er auch diese Eishockey-Maske und verschiedene Schläger am Rücken um Schredders Gefolgsleute zu vermöbeln...


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Juni 2010)

Mal wieder einer ohne Bild:



> [FONT=&quot]Eine junge Frau geht im Supermarkt einkaufen und hat an der Kasse folgende
> Artikel im Korb: 1 Stück Seife, 1 Zahnbürste, 1 Tube Zahnpasta, 1 Paket Brot, 1 Liter Milch, 1 Backofenpizza, 1 Joghurt. Der Kassierer sieht die Frau an, lächelt und sagt: "Single, hä?"
> Die Frau lächelt schüchtern zurück und fragt: "Wie haben Sie das bloß rausgefunden?" Er antwortet: "Weil Sie so potthässlich sind!"
> 
> [/FONT]


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (13 Juni 2010)

Sicherer Schutz


----------



## crash (13 Juni 2010)

Jogurt für Männer


----------



## crash (13 Juni 2010)

Was verstehen Männer unter Romantik?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ein Fussballstadion mit  Kerzenlicht!


----------



## erzteufele (14 Juni 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Sicherer Schutz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 10755



woohha wo isses des her  ?? china ?


----------



## Jan (14 Juni 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Sicherer Schutz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 10755


 
Das ist die Version 2.0 vom Not-Aus mit Schutzkragen.

Macht manchmal auch Sinn.

Ich hab´ mal ein Schwimmbad programmiert, da hat die Firma, die die Hardware aufgebaut hat, den Not-Aus mit Schutzkragen genau auf die Höhe montiert in der auch die Ecken von den Rollkörben für die Nudeln sind. Selbstverständlich werden die Körbe mehrmals am Tag vor dem Not-Aus abgestellt und vorbeigeschoben.

Das dollste ist, wenn der Not-Aus gedrückt wird, fliegen die Hauptschalter der Einspeisung raus und können nur durch einen Servicetechniker wieder eingeschaltet werden.


----------



## Gebs (16 Juni 2010)

*Fussballfun*

Hier ein bisschen Musik zur Einstimmung auf Freitag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMAvAQ3FhgQ

http://www.radio-koeln.de/koeln/rk/481116/service

Grüße Gebs


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2010)

> Das was ihr hier als IT Systemelektroniker lernt, kann jede Friseuse. Und die kann darüber hinaus noch Haare schneiden!



...leider wahr...


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Juni 2010)

Gebs schrieb:


> Hier ein bisschen Musik zur Einstimmung auf Freitag:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMAvAQ3FhgQ
> 
> ...


ach neee, das glaub ich nicht!
in meiner Ignoranz habe ich mein Enkelkind nach meinem Großvater Joachim benennen lassen. Voller Schrecken nehme ich zur Kenntnis, dass es da einen Jogi gibt. Jeder wird jetzt meinen: klar, der Kleine trägt den Namen eines Fussballgottes. Wie erkläre ich das nur, dass das reiner Zufall ist, dass der Zwerg in die Ära reingeboren wurde, aber sein Namensgeber nichts (und überhaupt nichts) mit Fussball zu tun hatte?

Ein Trost bleibt: meines Enkel bis heute üblicher Spitzname ist: Joey.


----------



## TimoK (18 Juni 2010)

Auch eine Fahne passend zur WM am Auto???


----------



## Approx (18 Juni 2010)

*Terroranschlag in Paris!*

Wieder ein versuchter Terroranschlag! 



Approx


----------



## Approx (18 Juni 2010)

Angeblich eine wahre Geschichte zwischen IHK-Prüfer und Prüfling:



> Prüfer: Sie gucken doch bestimmt Fernsehen. Wissen Sie was die Buchstaben ARD bedeuten?
> Azubi: Kann ich auf Tafel schreiben?
> Prüfer: Ja bitte.
> Azubi (schreibt): Das ÄRDste
> ...


----------



## Paule (20 Juni 2010)

Habt Ihr eigentlich eine VUVUZELA ? 
Dann schaut mal wo die herkommt 
Anhang anzeigen Die_VUVUZELA.zip


----------



## joker86 (20 Juni 2010)

so um mal nen bissel bewegung in die sache zu bringen 
http://www.nackte-wm2010.net/?id=5624932


----------



## Nico99 (22 Juni 2010)

Tut beim lesen schon weh 

http://www.eskaeins.de/sonstiges/14pimmelputt.pdf


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juni 2010)

Die richtige Werbung für Vista gibt es hier ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juni 2010)

Und auch Dein Freund und Helfer ist hier dabei


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Juni 2010)

*Assistenten für Gynäkologie*

Ein junger Mann geht in ein Job-Center in Hamburg, 
und sieht dort ein Angebot, auf dem der Job eines 
"Assistenten für Gynäkologie" ausgeschrieben ist.

Interessiert geht er zum Jobvermittler, um mehr zu 
erfahren.

"Können Sie mir einige weitere Informationen dazu 
geben?" fragt er den Vermittler.

Der Vermittler zieht die Datei und sagt:

"Der Auftrag beinhaltet, dass der gesuchte 'Assistent 
für Gynäkologie' die jungen Damen bereit für den 
Gynäkologen macht. Sie müssen den jungen Damen helfen 
aus ihrer Oberbekleidung und Unterwäsche zu kommen, 
legen sie dann nieder und waschen sorgfältig den 
Intimbereich. Dann benutzen Sie Rasierer und Rasierschaum 
und rasieren sorgfältig die Intimbehaarung, nehmen ein 
Haut beruhigenden Öl und reiben damit sorgfältig den 
ganzen Intimbereich ein, damit die Damen für die 
Untersuchung beim Gynäkologen bereit sind. Es gibt 
ein Jahresgehalt von 65.000 Euro, aber Sie müssen 
sich in die Nähe von Kempten/Allgäu begeben. Das 
ist etwa 900 Kilometer von hier."

"Ach, ist das der Ort wo die Arbeit ist?"

"Nein mein Herr, dort ist jetzt gerade das Ende der 
Warteschlange von den Bewerbern für diesen Job."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Juni 2010)

*... an der Hotline von HP:*

Mein Drucker funktioniert nicht.

Was für eine Fehler-Meldung?

Keine Fehlermeldung – die Maus klemmt.

Die Maus klemmt? Aber der Drucker hat keine Maus!

Einen Augenblick, schicke Ihnen gleich ein *Bild* …


----------



## Chräshe (24 Juni 2010)

> ein amerikaner, der seine freundin aufrichtig liebte, beschloss,
> ihren namen auf seinen penis zu tätowieren.
> Ihr name war "wendy".
> Die tätowierung wurde im erigiertem zustand gemacht, so dass,
> ...


1234567890


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Juni 2010)

*Optische Täuschungen*

Fast wäre ich auch darauf hereingefallen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Juni 2010)

in der aktuellen Akte von SAT1 wird vor der nackten WM gewarnt, Abzocke!
http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/aktuell/content/45770/


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Juni 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> in der aktuellen Akte von SAT1 wird vor der nackten WM gewarnt, Abzocke!
> http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/aktuell/content/45770/



Ob das joker86 auch weiß?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Juli 2010)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Juli 2010)

Er hat sich den Kiefer gebrochen und seine Frau 
begleitet ihn zum  Krankenhaus. Sie fahren mit 
der U-Bahn. Da die  Sitzplätze alle belegt sind,
müssen sie leider stehen.

Die Frau lehnt an der Tür, die geht auf und die  
Frau fällt raus. Der Mann regt sich nicht.

Spricht ihn entsetzt ein Fahrgast an: "Warum 
machen Sie denn nichts?!"

Nuschelt der Mann: "Tut mir leid, ich kann nicht 
lachen, mein Kiefer ist  gebrochen ..."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Juli 2010)

*Wm 2010*

Anruf bei einer Ticket-Hotline:



Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne Karten für das Viertelfinalspiel
mit England.
Tut mir leid, England ist ausgeschieden
Ja aber das gibt's doch nicht, da muss es doch Karten 
geben?
Das schon, aber England spielt halt nicht.
Wieso nicht?
Weil sie ausgeschieden sind.
Ja aber es muss doch möglich sein, Karten für das 
Englandspiel zu  bekommen?
HERRGOTT NOCH MAL WIE OFT DENN NOCH: England IST 
A U S G E S C H I E D  E N !!!!!
Schon gut, jetzt schreien Sie mich doch nicht so an... 
ich hörs halt  so gerne!!!
.
.
 OK, dann geben Sie mir welche für Italien


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Juli 2010)

*nochmal WM 2010*

Ganz klar: Kein Tor!


----------



## SPSKILLER (5 Juli 2010)

Der Großvater erzählt seinem jugendlichen Enkel:

"In deinem Alter war ich in Paris. Ich war mit meinen Kameraden im Moulin Rouge.
Wir hatten die schönsten Frauen, jede Menge Alkohol, und als wir 
bezahlen sollten, da haben wir den Türsteher in den Hintern getreten und sind gegangen."

Der Enkel findet das ganz toll und nimmt sich vor, das genauso zu machen.

Nach den Ferien ist der Großvater wieder zu Besuch und findet seinen Enkel mit gebrochenem Arm, Bein in Gips sowie zwei blauen Augen vor.

"Was ist dir denn passiert?"

"Ich war in Paris, genau wie du, aber wir wurden übel zusammengeschlagen."

"Mit wem warst du denn dort?", fragt der Großvater teilnahmsvoll.

"Mit ein paar Freunden. Warum? Mit wem warst du denn dort?"

Da lacht der Großvater schallend: "Na mit der Wehrmacht!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Juli 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Der Großvater erzählt seinem jugendlichen Enkel:
> 
> "In deinem Alter war ich in Paris. Ich war mit meinen Kameraden im Moulin Rouge.
> Wir hatten die schönsten Frauen, jede Menge Alkohol, und als wir
> ...



Der Witz hat durchaus potential

nur wurde er hier schonmal gepostet

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=29133&highlight=Paris#post29133


----------



## SPSKILLER (6 Juli 2010)

shit. hätte nach SS suchen sollen


----------



## thomass5 (6 Juli 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> shit. hätte nach SS suchen sollen


Danke, das du es nicht getan hast, so habe ich den Beitrag genau darunter http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=30104&postcount=107 gefunden.
Thomas


----------



## Approx (7 Juli 2010)

Wie ich mir die 11880 merke?
Ganz einfach: Wenn *11* Spanier in der *88*. Minute merken, daß sie gegen Deutschland *0* Chance mehr haben!

Frei nach dem Motto:



 Approx


----------



## PN/DP (10 Juli 2010)

*Wie lautet die Frage? Was soll man auswählen?*

Beim Deinstallieren des WCF2007-ES aus dem WCF2008SP2-Setup erscheint zweimal dieser bestimmt wichtige Dialog:



Also, ich habe beide Male "Nein" gewählt und habe deshalb keine Ahnung, was bei "Ja" passiert. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

passend zu den hochsommerlichen Temperaturen da draußen, hier mal ein Video aus dem Freibad:

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r92214745-schmerzhafte-wasserrutsche.html

Nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen!!! Obwohl... bei einigen... vielleicht doch...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## gingele (10 Juli 2010)




----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Juli 2010)

Edit: Sorry, Opera zeigte das Bild nicht an, Firefox schon


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Juli 2010)

Grad beim Festplatte aufräumen gefunden (hoffe kommt nich aus diesem Thread):


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Juli 2010)

blablub


----------



## gingele (11 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Edit: Sorry, Opera zeigte das Bild nicht an, Firefox schon



Oh, ok dann halt auf diesem Weg.


----------



## david.ka (11 Juli 2010)

super video (wie Trailer gemacht) 
.NET vs. JAVA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWGK7XBH1Bc


​


----------



## Approx (12 Juli 2010)

Ein Rabe sitzt im Wald auf einem Ast. Kommt ein zweiter Rabe vorbei und fragt: "Was machst du denn da?" "Nix, ich sitz nur da und schau blöd." 
"Klingt gut, das mach ich auch". Und der zweite Rabe setzt sich neben den ersten auf den Ast.

Kurze Zeit später kommt ein Hase daher und sieht die beiden Raben. "Was macht ihr denn da?" "Nix, wir sitzen nur da und schauen blöd." 
"Das will ich auch probieren," sagt der Hase und hockt sich unter den Ast.

Es dauert nicht lange, da kommt ein Fuchs des Weges. Er sieht den Hasen und die beiden Raben und fragt: "Was macht ihr denn da?" 
"Nix, wir sitzen nur da und schauen blöd", erklärt ihm der Hase. "Aha" meint der Fuchs und gesellt sich zum Hasen.

So hocken alle vier da, machen nix und schauen blöd, bis ein Jäger vorbeikommt und den Fuchs, sowie den Hasen erschießt. 

"Siehst du, was ich immer sag'", meint der eine Rabe zum anderen, "nix tun und blöd schauen funktioniert auf Dauer nur in einer höheren Position."


----------



## HaDi (12 Juli 2010)

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2010)

*Ein schöner Tag*

Eines morgens der Mann zu seiner Frau. Ist das heute ein 
schöner Tag.  "Schau mal die Sonne wie sie dort über den 
Hügel kommt. Gott ist dieser  Tag herrlich." Das geht nun 
den ganzen vormittag so. Immer wieder die  Bemerkung, 
was heute doch für ein schöner Tag ist. Die Frau, anfangs  
noch zustimmend wird langsam übel gelaunt. Und als ihr 
Mann am  Mittagstisch wieder sagte, dass heute doch so 
ein schöner Tag ist und  Sie doch raussehen sollte, platzte 
ihr der Kragen. Sie schrie ihn an:  "Was hast du heute nur 
die ganze Zeit mit deinem schönen Tag?" Er ganz  ruhig und 
gelassen: "Na hör doch mal, Du hast doch selbst gesagt. 
Eines  schönen Tages wirst Du mich verlassen und schöner 
als heute kann es doch  nun wirklich nicht mehr werden!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juli 2010)

"Klopf, klopf."
"Wer ist da?"
sehr lange Pause ...
"Java."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juli 2010)

Nach *WYSIWYG* hat Microsoft nun den Nachfolgestandard definiert:

*WYSIWYMGIYRLAAGW*: 

What You See Is What You Might Get If You’re Really Lucky And All Goes Well.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juli 2010)

"Wenn Du entdeckst, dass Du ein totes Pferd reitest, steig ab." 

Diese eher schlichte Vorgehensweise eines Naturvolkes  haben wir auf der Grundlage eines unabweisbaren zivilisatorischen  Fortschritts, dessen nächste Stufe zu erklimmen wir uns anschicken,  längst überwunden: Wir verfolgen andere, erfolgversprechendere  Strategien, um mit solchen Problemchen fertig zu werden.  

Hier  eine Auswahl:  

Wir besorgen eine stärkere Peitsche  
Wir  wechseln den Reiter  
Wir sagen: So haben wir das Pferd doch immer  geritten  
Wir machen eine Besprechung, um den Zustand des Pferdes zu  analysieren  
Wir besuchen andere Orte, um zu sehen, wie man dort  tote Pferde reitet  
Wir erhöhen die Anspruchsvoraussetzungen für den  Beritt toter Pferde  
Wir machen eine Weiterbildung, um besser  reiten zu lernen  
Wir stellen Vergleiche unterschiedlich toter  Pferde an  
Wir ändern die Kriterien, die besagen, wann ein Pferd tot  ist  
Wir holen Leute von außerhalb, um das tote Pferd zu reiten  
Wir  schirren mehrere tote Pferde zusammen, damit sie schneller werden  
Wir  erklären: Kein Pferd kann so tot sein, dass man es nicht noch antreiben  könnte  
Wir machen zusätzliche Mittel locker, um die Leistung des  Pferdes zu erhöhen  
Wir erklären, dass unser Pferd "besser,  schneller und billiger" tot ist  
Wir bilden einen Ausschuss, um eine  Verwendung für tote Pferde zu finden  
Wir überarbeiten die  Leistungsbedingungen für tote Pferde  
Wir befehlen Mehrarbeit und  tragen das tote Pferd selbst  
Wir strukturieren den Stall um  
Wir  verdoppeln die Futterration  
Wir erklären, dass ein totes Pferd von  Anfang an unser Ziel war  
Wir befördern den Reiter  
Wir  leugnen, jemals ein Pferd besessen zu haben  
Wir bleiben sitzen, bis  das Pferd wieder aufsteht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juli 2010)

... und dann war da noch der junge Mann. 

Er wollte Schriftsteller werden, Emotionen wecken, Menschen 
Lachen und zum Weinen bringen. Sein Traum ging in Erfüllung. 
Heute schreibt er die Fehlermeldungen für Windows.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juli 2010)

Telefonanruf beim Kneipenbesitzer Sonntag morgens 8 Uhr (Anrufer leicht 
angeheitert): "Hallo issst dah där Besitzer der kleinen Bar Apolonia?" Kneipier 
(verschlafen): "Jahh, gähn." Anrufer: "Wann macht denn die süße Bahar 
wieder auf?" Kneipier: "Heute um 18 Uhr." Später gegen 12 Uhr klingelt 
wieder das Telefon. Der Kneipier meldet sich: "Hier Apolonia!" Am anderen 
Ende hört man es leicht lallen: "Wann macht deehhenn die sueße kleine 
Baaaahar auf?" Kneipier: "Heute um 18 Uhr." Gegen 16 Uhr klingelt es 
noch mal. Der Kneipier meldet sich wieder: "Hier Apolonia!" Man hört es 
aus dem Hörer lallen: "Wahhnn macht dehhnn die Schüsse klitsche- klitsche 
klaihne Baaahahar wiedär aaauuuf?" Darauf der Kneipier: "Ich habe es ihnen 
doch schon mitgeteilt, heute um 18 Uhr. Und so betrunken wie sie sind kommen 
sie gar nicht erst rein!" Der Anrufer: "Wieso rein? Isch will raus !!!!"


----------



## Felse (15 Juli 2010)

Hoffe mal der ist hier noch erlaubt... Ich find ihn gut.


----------



## TCP/IP (15 Juli 2010)

*Wm 2010*

Die niederländische Nationalmannschaft besuchte nach dem WM-Finale ein Waisenhaus in Kapstadt. "Es ist schwer ihre traurigen und hoffnungslosen Gesichter zu sehen", sagt der 6 jährige Jamal


----------



## Approx (15 Juli 2010)

Felse schrieb:


> Hoffe mal der ist hier noch erlaubt... Ich find ihn gut.


 
Ich hab da auch was Unbezahlbares gefunden:






 Approx


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Juli 2010)

zur weiteren Verwendung freigegeben


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juli 2010)

*Achtung Virus!*

ACHTUNG! Dies ist ein manueller e-Mail Virus. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung und keine Zeit, 
um einen echten zu programmieren. Wählen Sie einfach die ersten 50 Adressen aus Ihrem 
Adressbuch und senden Sie diesen Virus weiter. Dann löschen Sie einige Dateien aus Ihrem 
Systemverzeichnis. Falls heute Freitag der 13. ist, formatieren Sie bitte Ihre Festplatte. 
Danke für Ihre Mitarbeit. 
VIP (Virus Im Programm)


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ACHTUNG! Dies ist ein manueller e-Mail Virus. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung und keine Zeit,
> um einen echten zu programmieren. Wählen Sie einfach die ersten 50 Adressen aus Ihrem
> Adressbuch und senden Sie diesen Virus weiter. Dann löschen Sie einige Dateien aus Ihrem
> Systemverzeichnis. Falls heute Freitag der 13. ist, formatieren Sie bitte Ihre Festplatte.
> ...




Das ist bestimmt ein Programm vom "bitchchecker".. http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24211


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juli 2010)

*Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Scheißjob ...*

Scheißjob ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Juli 2010)

Mama hat den süßen Hasen geschlachtet und zum Abendbrot gemacht. Da die  Kinder dieses Tier sehr lieb hatten, verheimlicht sie ihnen die  Wahrheit. Der kleine Junge isst mit viel Appetit und fragt seinen Papa,  was sie da denn essen.
Papa ganz stolz: "Ratet doch mal. Ich gebe euch einen Hinweis, ab und zu  nennt Mama mich so."
Plötzlich spuckt die Tochter alles aus und sagt zu ihrem Bruder: "Iss  das bloß nicht, das ist ein Arschloch!"


----------



## marlob (18 Juli 2010)

Eine ältere Dame erbt einen Papagei. Der einzige Satz, den der Vogel
sprechen kann, ist: "Ich bin Laura, das nimmersatte Freudenmädchen" 
Die Dame ist entrüstet, jedoch scheitern alle Versuche, dem Tier den Satz
abzugewöhnen. In Ihrer Not wendet die Dame sich an den Dorfpfarrer: "Herr Pfarrer, mein Papagei sagt nur 'Ich bin Laura, das nimmersatte Freudenmädchen'. Was soll ich bloß tun?"
Der Pfarrer beruhigt die Dame: "Ich selbst habe zwei Papageien, die sind
ganz artig. Sie lesen den ganzen Tag in der Bibel und sprechen Gebete.
Am besten geben Sie mir Ihren Papagei ein paar Tage zur Pflege; sie
werden sehen, meine Jungs werden einen guten Einfluß ausüben."
Gesagt, getan. Der Papagei der Dame wandert also zu den beiden anderen
in den Käfig. Die blicken erstaunt auf, als der Satz fällt: "Ich bin Laura, das nimmersatte Freudenmädchen!" 
Da springt der eine Papagei auf und ruft begeistert: "Paule, klapp die Bibel zu - unsere Gebete wurden erhört!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juli 2010)

Ein Arbeitsloser bewirbt sich bei Microsoft um eine Stelle als
Putzhilfe.

Nach einem klurzen Einstellungstest will der Personalchef die
Emailadresse des Arbeitslosen haben, um ihm den Arbeitsvertrag
zuzusenden. Daraufhin gesteht der Arbeitslose, dass er keine
Emailadresse habe und sowieso keinen Rechner daheim.

Der Personalchef muss dem Bewerber daraufhin leider mitteilen,
dass er ohne Emailadresse kein Personalkonto anlegen kann
und er ihm desshalb die Stelle als Putzkraft nicht geben kann.

Enntäuscht macht sich der Arbeitslose auf den Heimweg. Dabei
kommt er an einem Obst- und Gemüseladen vorbei und kauft
sich von seinem letzten Dollar eine Tomate.

Diese verkauft er auf der Straße dann zum doppelten Preis. Er
wiederholt dies immer wieder und merkt, dass er damit richtig
Geld machen kann. Deshalb kauft er immer mehr Tomaten.

Nach ein paar Jahren ist er einer der größten Obst- und Gemüse-
händler in ganz Amerika geworden.

Irgendwann fängt er an, sich um seine Alterversorgung Gedanken
zu machen und bestellt einen Versicherungsberater zu sich, um mit
ihm über eine Rentenversicherung zu diskutieren.

Der Versicherungsberater will kurz darauf dann die Emailadresse des
Mannes haben, um ihm mit den nötigen Unterlagen zu versorgen.
Daraufhin entgegnete der Mann, dass er ja keine Emailadresse habe.

Der versicherungsberater ist erstaunt und wundert sich, wie der Mann
es geschaft hat, ohne Emailadresse so ein Imperium aufzubauen.

"Stellen Sie sich doch vor, was sie nun mit einer Emailadresse wären!"
versucht der Versicherungsberater den Mann zu überzeugen.

"Hätte ich eine Emailadresse, wäre ich jetzt Putzhilfe bei Microsoft!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juli 2010)

Zwei schwerst alkoholisierte Freunde torkeln nebeneinander 
dahin, sagt der eine plötzlich zum anderen, "Saag mal, warum 
gehsd duh so gebüggt??"
Sagt der andere, "Ich hab mier in die Hosn gschissn..."
Meint der erste, "Na und, ich auch ... aber ich geeh net 
soo deppert wie du ..."
Der zweite "Ja wart halt kurz, iich bien noch nichd ferdig!"


----------



## doublecee (22 Juli 2010)

*...nur zu info *


----------



## Jan (22 Juli 2010)

Das Bild erinnert mich an eine Vorstellungsgespräch bei einem großen Energieversorger (Ausbildungsplatz Energieelektroniker).

Wir saßen da mit einigen Bewerbern am großen Tisch.

Da fragt doch tatsächlich einer: "Ich bin Farbenblind; ist das ein Problem"?

Sind diese Schilder nun dafür da, dass Farbenblinde nicht benachteiligt werden?

Ich würde ja mal zu gerne ein dickes Telefonkabel mit solcheiner Beschriftung sehen.


----------



## Zefix (24 Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_BstJzcQNA

*ROFL*


----------



## erzteufele (26 Juli 2010)

zudem orangenem kabel ist des nich ein lichtleiter  ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Juli 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> zudem orangenem kabel ist des nich ein lichtleiter  ?



Ja, aber was ändert das?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Juli 2010)

Treffen sich der Braumeister von Warsteiner, der Braumeister 
von Dinkelacker und der Braumeister von Rothaus und gehen 
was trinken.

Es bestellt der Braumeister von Warsteiner natürlich ein Warsteiner.
Der Braumeister von Dinkelacker ein Dinkelacker.
Der Braumeister von Rothaus bestellt sich allerdings ein Wasser.

Erstaunt fragen ihn die anderen beiden, warum er denn ein Wasser 
trinkt. 

Daraufhin meint er:

Ja wenn ihr kein Bier trinkt, dann trinke ich auch keines.


----------



## Paule (27 Juli 2010)

Neues Gefahrstoff Dokument!
Anhang anzeigen Gefahrstoff.pdf


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Neues Gefahrstoff Dokument!



Gefährlich wird es aber doch nur, wenn die Batterie 
der *Fernbedienung* leer ist.


----------



## marlob (27 Juli 2010)

quelle


> Die Ehefrau kommt früher als erwartet nach Hause und findet ihren Ehemann im Schlafzimmer beim Sex mit einer sehr attraktiven jungen Frau.
> Sie war einigermaßen aufgeregt. "Du bist ein respektloses Schwein" schreit sie. "Wie wagst Du es, mir das anzutun - einer treuen Frau, der Mutter Deiner Kinder! Ich verlasse Dich. Ich reiche die Scheidung ein!"
> Der Ehemann erwiderte: "Warte eine Minute wenn Du mich noch ein wenig gern hast, ich kann Dir sagen was geschehen ist."
> "Gut, fang an" schluchzte sie, "aber das sind die letzten Worte die Du zu mir sagst!"
> ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juli 2010)

*Vom Teen-ager zum Man-ager*

Die  Entwicklung vom Teen-ager zum Man-ager ist der emanzipatorische      
Versuch des Mannes: Manager kann jeder werden; entweder durch  eigenes      
Können - oder durch die Dummheit der anderen.  

Die kurze      Karriere vom Studium zum Frührentner wird bekannlich durch das      
Peter-Prinzip geprägt, das heisst: In der Hierarchie einer  Unternehmung      
neigt jeder Beschäftigte dazu, bis zur Stufe der Unfähigkeit  aufzusteigen.      
Mit anderen Worten: vom Man-ager zum Vers-ager. Man nennt dies  
Management      Development. Nachwuchskräfte, die wir so entsorgen wollen,  
bezeichnen wir      als vielversprechend.  

Das Wort Manager wird nicht nur für      Herren angewendet. Es führt aber zu 
Missverständnissen, wenn man  weibliche      Führungskräfte als »Miss-
manager« bezeichnet. Der Begriff  »Missmanagement«      ist nicht dem 
weiblichen Geschlecht vorbehalten. Vielmehr gilt:  Irren ist      männlich.

Die Entwicklung vom Manager zum Top-manager deutet      sich dadurch an, 
dass er zunehmend in Ich-Form spricht und zu      grundsätzlichen Monologen 
neigt. Hinzu kommt, dass seine  menschlichen      Grundbedürfnisse vom 
Geltungsbedürfnis dominiert werden.

*Quelle und Fortsetzung*


----------



## Paule (30 Juli 2010)

Ein Mann kommt Nackt aus dem Badezimmer und steigt zu seiner Frau ins Bett.
Sie, wie immer: "Ich habe Kopfschmerzen!"
Er: "Perfekt, ich habe im Bad meinen Penis mit Aspirin eingepudert.
Du kannst entscheiden ob du es oral oder als Zäpfchen einnehmen willst!"


----------



## Matze001 (31 Juli 2010)

Warum nehmen zwei ostdeutsche Polizisten immer einen Schäferhund mit wenn sie auf Streife gehen?



Damit wenigstens einer mit einer abgeschlossenen Ausbildung dabei ist.


----------



## IBFS (31 Juli 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Warum nehmen zwei ostdeutsche Polizisten immer einen Schäferhund mit wenn sie auf Streife gehen?
> 
> Damit wenigstens einer mit einer abgeschlossenen Ausbildung dabei ist.


 
Das ist so in den Stil:

Willst du wissen wie es vor 1989 im Osten aussah?
- Ja dann fahre mal ins Ruhrgebiet (in die "alten" Bundesländer) LOL

Ich liebe diese O/W-Witze.

btw. Es müßte eigentlich WEST-Friesen heißen,
denn ich wüßte nicht wo wir im OSTEN vor 1989 "Friesen" gehabt hätten.

Frank


----------



## argv_user (31 Juli 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Warum nehmen zwei ostdeutsche Polizisten immer einen Schäferhund mit wenn sie auf Streife gehen?
> 
> 
> 
> Damit wenigstens einer mit einer abgeschlossenen Ausbildung dabei ist.



Erste blöde Steigerung: das "ost" weglassen... 

OhOho


----------



## Matze001 (31 Juli 2010)

Der witz ist nunmal so, wurde mir von einem Magdeburger Polizisten erzählt, deshalb habe ich ihn einfach so gelassen. Wer es wünscht kann aber gern das Ost- weglesen, oder sich ein West- hindichten, mir soll es egal sein  Der Witz bleibt der gleiche.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## dalbi (31 Juli 2010)

*Fränkisch KA*

Hi,

Warum ham die Araber ka Brot? - Weils Kamel ham !


Warum ham die Schlümpfe ka Brot? - Weils Gargamel ham !


Warum müssen die Mönche ihre Zellen selbst reinigen ? - Weils Kaputzn ham !


Warum gibts auf dem Schiff keinen Honig? - Weils Kabinen ham !


Warum gehen Wünsche in Südamerika nie in Erfüllung? - Weils Kaffee ham !


Warum wird in Krankenhäusern nichts geklaut? - Weils Katheter ham !

Gruss Daniel


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Juli 2010)

*Für die Hobbyköche unter uns*



> Truthahn mit Whisky
> Man kaufe einen Truthahn von fünf Kilo (für sechs Personen) und eine Flasche Whisky. Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Olivenöl und Speckstreifen. Truthahn mit Speckstreifen belegen, schnüren, salzen, pfeffern und etwas Olivenöl dazugeben.
> Ofen auf 200°C einstellen. Dann ein Glas Whisky einschenken und auf gutes Gelingen trinken. Anschließend den Truthahn auf einem Backblech in den Ofen schieben. Nun schenke man sich zwei schnelle Gläser Whisky ein und trinke wieder auf gutes Gelingen.
> Den Thermostat nach 20 min. auf 250°C stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt. Danach schenke man sich drei weitere Whisky ein.
> ...


 
Ich erwarte Erfahrungeberichte!!!


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Juli 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte Erfahrungeberichte!!!


bei QM gibt es bereits Erfahrung, der Bericht steht jedoch noch aus:


Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann noch schnell ein Rezept für einen Truthahn zum 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag :
> 
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (31 Juli 2010)

*ROFL* drunk driving *ROFL*


----------



## dalbi (1 August 2010)

Kennst Ihr den Unterschied zwischen einem Schwulen und einem Hamburger (zum Essen)?










 Wenn man beim Hamburger die Gurke rauszieht, dann furzt er nicht!


Gruss Daniel


----------



## hucki (1 August 2010)

Eine Dame, die ungefähr im achten Monat schwanger war, betrat den Bus und bemerkte einen Mann ihr gegenüber, der sie anlächelte.
Sie suchte sich sofort einen anderen Platz. Jetzt grinste der Mann wieder und sie wechselte erneut den Platz. Der Mann schien noch mehr erheitert zu sein.
Nach dem vierten Platzwechsel brach der Mann in schallendes Gelächter aus und die schwangere Frau beschwerte sich beim Fahrer und an der nächsten Haltestelle wurde der Mann verhaftet.

Der Fall kam vor Gericht (kann sich wohl nur in einem anderen Land abgespielt haben!)
Der Richter fragte den Mann, was er zu seiner Verteidigung zu sagen hätte.

Der Mann antwortete: "Es war so euer Ehren: Als die Dame den Bus betrat, konnte man ihren Zustand nicht übersehen.
Sie saß unter einer Werbung die hieß "Die Double Mint Zwillinge kommen" und ich grinste.
Dann setzte sie sich unter eine Werbung die sagte "Slogans Einreibesalbe wird die Schwellung lindern" und ich mußte lachen.
Dann setzte sie sich unter ein Schild, das sagte "Williams großer Stab vermochte diesen Trick" und ich hatte mich kaum noch unter Kontrolle.
Aber, Euer Ehren, als sie sich das vierte Mal umsetzte und unter der Werbung saß "Goodyear Gummi hätte diesen Unfall verhindert" war es mit meiner Beherrschung vorbei!

Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt.


----------



## Approx (2 August 2010)

für den eher derben Geschmack:


> George W. Bush und Tony Blair treffen sich zum Essen mit Gästen im Weißen Haus. Fragt einer der Gäste: "Mister President, worüber unterhalten Sie sich eigentlich den ganzen Tag?" "Wir planen gerade den 3. Weltkrieg." "Und wie sieht der aus?"
> Bush: "Wir töten 4 Millionen Moslems und einen Zahnarzt ..." Der Gast schaut etwas verwirrt: "Wieso einen Zahnarzt?"
> Da klopft Tony Blair Bush auf die Schulter und meint: "Was habe ich dir gesagt, George. Keiner wird nach den Moslems fragen ..."


----------



## hucki (2 August 2010)

Günni aus Dortmund kommt das erste Mal nach Wuppertal und sieht die
Wuppertaler Schwebebahn. "Boah ey, fliegende Busse. Geile Stadt, hier
bleib ich". Gesagt, getan. Als erstes braucht er eine Bude. Also geht
er zu einer Zeitung, gibt eine Annonce auf.

Am nächsten Tag bekommt er ein Angebot: 100 qm, total billig. "Boah ey
- Wuppertal!! Fliegende Busse, billige Wohnungen. Hier bleib ich!

Jetzt noch ein Job. Er geht wieder zur Zeitung, gibt eine Annonce auf.

Am nächsten Tag bekommt er einen Job. Wenig Arbeit aber viel Geld.
"Boah ey - Wuppertal!!! Fliegende Busse, billige Wohnungen, tolle
Jobs. Hier bleib ich".

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Freundin. Also geht er wieder zur Zeitung.
An der Anzeigenannahme sagt er zur Angestellten: "Ey, ich möchte gern
ne Bekanntschaftsanzeige aufgeben, um ne Frau kennen zu lernen". Sagt
die
Angestellte: " einspaltig oder zweispaltig?"

Günni fällt fast vom Stuhl: "BOAH EY, WUPPERTAL!!!!!!"


----------



## puzzlefreak (2 August 2010)

*Mit den Augen einer nicht mehr ganz jungen Frau betrachtet*

Hast du schon mal gleichaltrige Leute angeschaut und dir       dabei gedacht -
"Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich auch so alt aussehe"

      Wenn ja....dann ist dies was für dich!




> Mein Name ist Sylvia und ich saß im Wartezimmer vor meinem ersten       Termin mit dem
> neuen Zahnarzt. An der Wand hing sein Diplom, welches seinen       vollen Namen trug.
> 
> Plötzlich erinnerte ich mich an einen großen, gut aussehenden,       dunkelhaarigen
> ...


----------



## Approx (3 August 2010)

Drei Kerle unterhalten sich darüber, wie dämlich ihre Frauen sind. 
Der erste: "Meine Frau ist so dumm, dass sie sich für 10.000 Euro eine Küche gekauft hat. Dabei kann sie nicht einmal kochen."
Der zweite: "Meine Frau ist so dumm, dass sie sich für 20.000 Euro ein Auto gekauft hat. Dabei hat sie gar keinen Führerschein."
Der dritte: "Das ist noch gar nix. Meine Frau hat sich für ihren Kegelausflug nach Kenia 50 Kondome gekauft. Die ist so bescheuert, sie hat doch gar keinen Penis."


----------



## Eddy001 (3 August 2010)

Hier ein paar, nette Schnappschüsse einer Hochzeit! Zumindest hatte er Glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## e4sy (3 August 2010)

Eddy001 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar, nette Schnappschüsse einer Hochzeit! Zumindest hatte er Glück mit dem Wetter!



Scheiß Massenanziehung... o.0


----------



## hucki (3 August 2010)

Ein besoffener Mann, nach Bier stinkend, setzt sich in die U-Bahn, direkt neben einem katholischen Pfarrer. Der Besoffene, mit offenem Hemd, lose hängender Krawatte, zerrissenem Jackett und Spuren von rotem Lippenstift in seinem ganzen Gesicht, ganz zu schweigen von einer halb leeren Gin-Flasche, die ihm aus der Jackentasche fällt und einem Kondom, das aus seiner Brusttasche hängt, öffnet eine Zeitung und liest.

Nach ein paar Minuten fragt er den Pfarrer:
"Sagen Sie, Vater, von was bekommt man Arthritis?"

Der Pfarrer: "Nun, mein Sohn, man bekommt es vom ausschweifenden Leben, vom Rumhängen mit billigen, schamlosen Frauen, vor allem vom Alkohol, auch vom Sex mit Prostituierten, und von mangelnder Körperhygiene!"

Der Besoffene:"Verdammt noch mal, so eine Schweinerei!"

Der Pfarrer denkt plötzlich, das er vielleicht etwas hart war und fragt in versöhnlichem Ton: "Seit wann haben Sie den Arthritis, mein Sohn?"

Der Besoffene: "Ich hab das nicht, aber hier in der Zeitung steht, dass der Papst Arthritis hat, die alte Sau...!!!"


----------



## marlob (4 August 2010)

Mutter und Tochter gehen zum Arzt.
Sagt der Arzt zu der 18-jährigen: „Ziehen Sie sich bitte einmal aus.“
Die Mutter protestiert: „Ich bin zur Behandlung hier und nicht meine Tochter!“
„Gut,“ meint der Arzt, „dann zeigen Sie mir mal Ihre Zunge!“


----------



## hucki (4 August 2010)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith konnten keine Kinder bekommen. Deshalb beschlossen sie, einen Ersatzvater zu bestellen, damit sie eine Familie gründen konnten.
Am Tag als der Ersatzvater erwartet wurde, küsste Mr. Smith seine Frau zum Abschied und sagte: "Also ich gehe jetzt, der Mann müsste bald hier sein."
Es war eine halbe Stunde später, als zufällig ein Baby-Fotograf, der von Haus zu Haus zog, in der Hoffnung auf einen Auftrag an Familie Smith`s Haustür klingelte.
"Guten Morgen Madam," grüßte er, "ich komme, um...!"
"... Oh, sie brauchen nichts zu erklären," schnitt Mrs. Smith ihm aufgeregt
das Wort ab, "ich habe sie bereits erwartet."
"Wirklich", staunte der Fotograf, "das ist ja großartig! Wussten sie, dass Babies meine Spezialität sind?"
"Nun, das hatten mein Mann und ich erhofft. Bitte kommen sie herein und nehmen sie Platz."
Nach einer Weile fragte sie errötend: "Naja, wo sollen wir denn anfangen?"
"Überlassen sie ruhig alles mir. Ich versuche es gewöhnlich zweimal in der Badewanne, einmal auf der Couch und vielleicht ein paar Mal auf dem Bett. Manchmal ist es auch auf dem Wohnzimmerteppich sehr reizvoll. Man kann sich dort nämlich so wunderbar ausbreiten."

"Badewanne, Wohnzimmerteppich...? Kein Wunder, dass es bei Harry und mir
nie geklappt hat."
"Nun ja Madam, niemand von uns kann jedes Mal einen Erfolg garantieren. Aber wenn wir einige verschiedene Positionen ausprobieren und ich aus 6 oder 7 Winkeln schieße, dann bin ich überzeugt, dass sie von dem Ergebnis entzückt sein werden."
"Du meine Güte, das ist eine Menge!", keuchte Mrs. Smith.
"Sehen sie Ma`am, in meiner Branche sollte sich ein Mann immer Zeit nehmen. Ich könnte in 5 Minuten `rein und `raus sein, aber dann wären sie mit Sicherheit enttäuscht."
"Das wusste ich nicht", sagte Mrs. Smith leise.
Darauf öffnete der Fotograf seine Aktentasche und zog eine Mappe mit Baby-Fotos heraus. "Diese habe ich eben in einem Bus gemacht", erklärte er.
"Oh, mein Gott!" rief Mrs. Smith und griff an ihre Kehle.
"Und diese Zwillinge hier gerieten wider Erwarten ganz toll - wenn sie bedenken, wie schwierig es war, mit deren Mutter zu arbeiten!"
"Sie war schwierig?" fragte Mrs. Smith.
"Ich fürchte ja, schließlich musste ich sie in den Park bringen, um diesen Auftrag ordentlich zu erledigen. Die Leute standen in Vierer- und Fünferreihen, um einen Blick zu erhaschen."
"Vierer- und Fünferreihen?" japste Mrs. Smith, die Augen vor Erstaunen weit aufgerissen.
"Ja natürlich, und das für mehr als 3 Stunden. Die Mutter schrie und zeterte herum - ich konnte mich kaum konzentrieren. Und als es zu dämmern begann, musste ich mich mit meinen Schüssen beeilen. Als aber auch noch die Eichhörnchen an meinem Equipment knabberten, musste ich eiligst alles einpacken."
Mrs. Smith lehnte sich nach vorne: "Sie meinen, sie kauten an ihrem... ehm... Equipment?"
"Ja, Madam, das stimmt. - Nun, wenn sie bereit sind, will ich mein Dreibein aufstellen und wir können sofort mit der Arbeit beginnen."
"Dreibein ?"
"Natürlich Ma`am, ich benutze ein Dreibein, um mein Gerät darauf zu platzieren. Es ist viel zu schwer um es länger in der Hand zu halten."

Daraufhin fiel Mrs. Smith in Ohnmacht ...


----------



## marlob (5 August 2010)

"Klein Erna", sagt die Mutter streng, "Frau Brombington sagt, du hättest ihr die Zunge rausgestreckt!"
"Das ist nicht wahr", antwortet Klein Erna. "Die lügt, die Frau Brombington!"
"Aber Erna, Frau Brombington würde doch nicht einfach so lügen!"
"Hat sie aber", sagt Klein Erna, "ich habe ihr nicht die Zunge rausgestreckt, ich habe nur den Kopf zurückgezogen, die Zunge blieb, wo sie war!"


----------



## marlob (5 August 2010)

Vor dem Dreißig-Kilometer-Marsch lässt der Oberst die Kompanie antreten.
"Ich habe eine gute, und eine schlechte Nachricht Männer! Zuerst die Gute. Der Lahmste gibt das Tempo an, der Gefreite Thielmann."
Alles freut sich.
"Und nun die Schlechte. Gefreiter Thielmann fährt vorne im Kübelwagen mit."


----------



## Masi (6 August 2010)

Ein Ehepaar fährt übers Land als sie an einem Bauernhof vorbeikommen.
Auf dem Misthaufen sulen sich die Schweine.
Sagt die Frau: Oh Schatz, die erinnern mich irgendwie an deine Verwandten.
Sagt der Mann: Stimmt, an meine Schwiegereltern!

ROFLMAO


----------



## hucki (6 August 2010)

Mündliche Prüfung in der Uni - Physik. Der erste Prüfling wird reingerufen.
Der Professor guckt ihn streng an und stellt die Frage: "Sie sind in einem Zug, der mit 80 km/h fährt. Plötzlich wird Ihnen warm. Was machen Sie?"

"Naja," sagt der Student, "ich mache das Fenster auf."

"Gut, nun berechnen Sie den neuen Luftwiderstand, der durch das Öffnen des Fensters zustande kommt. Welcher Reibungsunterschied zwischen Fahrgestell und Gleisen stellt sich fest? Wird durch das Öffnen der Zug langsamer und wenn ja, um wie viel?"

Der Student ist erwartungsgemäß sprachlos, kann wohl die Fragen nicht beantworten und verlässt den Prüfungsraum.

So ging es mit den restlichen 20 weiteren Stundenten bis der letzte reinkommt.
Er bekommt die gleiche erste Frage: "Ich ziehe meine Jacke aus.", antwortete der Student.

"Es ist aber richtig warm." sagt der Professor.

"Dann ziehe ich eben auch meinen Pulli aus."

"Es ist aber so heiß im Abteil, wie in einer Sauna."

"Dann ziehe ich mich ganz aus, Herr Professor."

"Ja aber im Abteil sind zwei geile Afrikaner, die Sie unbedingt vernaschen wollen."

Ganz ruhig antwortete der Student: "Wissen Sie Herr Professor, Ich bin das 10. Mal hier zur mündlichen Prüfung....
Es kann der ganze Zug voll mit geilen Afrikanern sein.... das verdammte Fenster bleibt zu!!!"


----------



## Gebs (6 August 2010)

hucki schrieb:


> "Es ist aber so heiß im Abteil, wie in einer Sauna."


Der Zug muss dann ein ICE gewesen sein!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2010)

Da kann man aber keine Fenster öffnen 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## hucki (6 August 2010)

Der Vater fragt seinen 10jährigen Sohn, ob er über die Sache mit den Bienchen und Blümchen Bescheid weiß.

Dem kleinen schießen sofort die Tränen in die Augen und er erklärt dem überraschten Vater: „Ich will’s nicht wissen. Niemals. Versprich mir, dass du mir nicht’s von Bienchen und Blümchen erzählen wirst.“

Der Vater ist völlig perplex und fragt seinen kleinen Sohn nach den Gründen.

Dieser fängt an zu schluchzen: „Vater, als ich sechs Jahre alt war, hast du mir erklärt, dass es den Nikolaus gar nicht gibt. Mit sieben, hast du mir auch den Glauben an den Osterhasen geraubt. Als ich acht war, hieß es plötzlich, dass die Zahnfee nicht wirklich existiert. Und wenn du mir jetzt noch erzählst, dass Erwachsene in echt gar nicht miteinander poppen, dann bleibt mir gar nicht’s mehr, wofür es sich zu leben lohnt.“


----------



## hucki (7 August 2010)

*Verbesserungsvorschlag*

Lieber Gott,
hier ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag:​ 

Das Leben sollte mit dem Tod beginnen
- und nicht andersherum!​ 
Stell Dir das mal vor:
Du liegst six feet under,
es ist dunkel und muffig
und dann gräbst Du dich dem Licht entgegen.​ 
Dort angekommen gehst Du ins Altersheim,
es geht Dir von Monat zu Monat besser
und wirst dann rausgeschmissen, weil Du zu jung wirst,
spielst danach ein paar Jahre Golf bei fetter Rente,
kriegst eine goldene Uhr vom Arbeitgeber
und fängst gaaaanz laaangsam an zu arbeiten.​ 
Nachdem Du damit durch bist, geht's auf die Uni.
Du hast inzwischen genug Geld, um das Studentenleben in Saus und Braus zugenießen, nimmst
Drogen, hast nix als Frauen bzw. Männer im Kopf
und säufst dir ständig die Hucke voll.​ 
Wenn Du davon so richtig stumpf geworden bist,
wird es Zeit für die Schule,
die natürlich mit einer einwöchigen Klassenfahrt ins benachbarte Ausland beginnt.​ 
In der Schule wirst Du von Jahr zu Jahr blöder,
bis Du schließlich auch hier rausfliegst,
natürlich mit einer riesigen Tüte voller Süßigkeiten.
Danach spielst Du ein paar Jahre im Sandkasten,
anschließend dümpelst Du neun Monate in einer Gebärmutter herum
und beendest dein Leben als
*ORGASMUS*!​ 
Das wäre doch geil!​ 



​


----------



## hucki (8 August 2010)

*Patientenverfügung*

Gestern Abend haben meine Frau und ich am Tisch sitzend über das ein oder andere diskutiert.
Und dann kamen wir auf Euthanasie zu sprechen.
Zu diesem sensiblen Thema über die Wahl zwischen Leben und Tod habe ich ihr gesagt:
"Lass mich bitte nicht in einem solchen Zustand leben, von Maschinen abhängig und aus einer Flasche mit Flüssignahrung versorgt.
Wenn du mich in diesem Zustand siehst, schalt' die Maschinen ab, die mich am Leben erhalten."



Sie ist aufgestanden, hat den Fernseher und den Rechner ausgemacht und mein Bier weggeworfen.

Die blöde Kuh!


----------



## IBFS (8 August 2010)

so hat man LOUIS DE FUNES noch nie gesehen - deutsch sprechend!!!! -
weil es aus allen bekannten DVD-Ausgaben herausgeschnitten wurde.

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 August 2010)

Hatte letztens eine tolle Unterhaltung mit einem "Einkaufsprofi", aber lest einfach selbst...


> _
> Hallo Timo,
> 
> bevor du den Ethernet CP oder sonstiges einzeln verkaufst, mach mir bitte einen PReis für diese Bauteile:
> ...


*ROFL*


----------



## Koch (8 August 2010)

Zwei Jäger gehen in den Wald, da bekommt der eine einen Herzkasper und fällt um.
Der andere, besorgt um seinen Freund, ruft die Notaufnahme an.

Jäger:
"Hallo, können Sie mir helfen, ich glaub mein Freund hatte einen Herzanfall und ist jetzt tot."

Krankenschwester der Notaufnahme:
"Gut, ok. Vergewissern Sie sich, dass er tot ist."

Am anderen Ende hört sie einen lauten Knall.

Jäger:
"Gut, und was jetzt?"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 August 2010)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger - beide tot.


----------



## IBFS (8 August 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Jäger - beide tot.



Gäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääähn


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 August 2010)

"Was schneidest Du  denn da aus  der Zeitung  aus ?" fragt der 
Wirt einen Stammgast. "Den Artikel über einen Mann, der seine  
Frau umgebracht  hat, weil sie ständig seine Anzugtaschen 
durchsucht   hat."  "Und wozu brauchst du den Artikel ?" "Mal
sehen ..." sagt der Stammgast zwinkernd – und steckt den 
Artikel in eine Tasche seines Anzugs.


----------



## hucki (8 August 2010)

*Was wäre, wenn sich die...*

... Menschen bei der Bedienung ihres Autos genauso verhalten würden, wie bei der Bedienung ihres Computers?
Im Autohaus Schulze klingelt das Telefon. Ein Kunde ruft an. Herr Schulze redet persönlich mit ihm.

Schulze:
"Autohaus Schulze, guten Tag."

Kunde:
"Ja, guten Tag, Müller hier. Ich habe doch da dieses Auto von Ihnen..."

Schulze:
"Jaaa..."

Kunde:
"Es geht nicht."

Schulze:
"Was heißt es geht nicht? Springt er nicht an?"

Kunde:
"Hmm, was meinen Sie denn damit? Es fährt einfach nicht."

Schulze:
"Naja, das kann ja viele Gründe haben. Läuft der Motor?"

Kunde:
"Woran sieht man das?"

Schulze:
"Nun, das kann man am Motorengeräusch hören. Und aus dem Auspuff müßten dann die Abgase kommen. Können Sie die sehen?"

Kunde:
"Wo ist denn der Auspuff?"

Schulze:
"Hinten."

Kunde:
"Nee, da sehe ich nix. Und hören tue ich auch nix."

Schulze:
"Na, dann stecken Sie doch jetzt mal den Schlüssel in das Zündschloß und drehen sie ihn herum."

Kunde:
"Ohje, schon wieder ein neuer Begriff..."

Schulze:
"Das kleine, verchromte Loch rechts neben dem Lenkrad. Wissen Sie, wo das Lenkrad ist?"

Kunde:
"Klar doch, meinen Sie ich bin blöd? Moment... öttl öttl öttl öttl...ist das das Geräusch?"

Schulze:
"Nein, das ist der Anlasser. Hmm, scheint nicht anzuspringen. Ist denn Benzin drin?"

Kunde:
"Keine Ahnung. Sie haben mir das Auto doch verkauft, was weiß ich was da alles drin ist."

Schulze:
"Da gibt es hinter dem Lenkrad eine Anzeige dafür."

Kunde:
"Ohje, da gibt es so viele Anzeigen... welche denn? Die, bei der die Skala bis 220 geht? Oder die mit 8000?"

Schulze:
"Nein, das sind der Tacho und der Drehzahlmesser. Ein kleineres Instrument, unterhalb des Tachos."

Kunde:
"Dazwischen ist noch ein kleineres, allerdings oberhalb. Das hat gleich zwei Zeiger. Einer steht auf 10, der kleinere, und der größere auf 1."

Schulze:
"Das ist die Uhr. UNTEN!!"

Kunde:
"Ah ja, hier ist noch was... steht ganz unten auf 50 Grad."

Schulze:
"Das ist das Kühlwasserthermometer. Rechts daneben."

Kunde:
"Ah, ja hier. Das mit der kleinen Zapfsäule?"

Schulze:
"Ja, genau. Was zeigt es an?"

Kunde:
"Steht auf 0."

Schulze:
"Na also, da haben wir schon das Problem. Ist kein Benzin drin."

Kunde:
"Hee, hören Sie mal, ich habe 45.000 Euro für das Auto gelöhnt. Dafür haben Sie mir versprochen, daß alles drin ist, was es für das Modell überhaupt gibt. Und daß mehr drin ist als im Auto meines Nachbarn."

Schulze:
"Ja, das haben Sie ja auch alles drin... Klimaanlage, Schiebedach, Ledersitze."

Kunde:
"Und dieses 'Benzin'? Wird das noch eingebaut? Was kostet denn das schon wieder? Dauert die Montage sehr lange?"

Schulze:
"Das bekommen Sie an der Tankstelle. Das ist der Betriebsstoff, sonst fährt es natürlich nicht."

Kunde:
"Das hat mir aber beim Verkaufsgespräch keiner gesagt!"

Schulze:
"Sowas setzen wir voraus."

Kunde:
"Aber... ich bin doch Fahranfänger, woher soll ich denn das wissen? Stand auch nicht in Ihrem bunten Prospekt! Wissen Sie was? Holen Sie Ihr tolles Auto wieder ab, ich fahre weiterhin mit dem Fahrrad, da weiß ich wenigstens, daß es geht."


----------



## hucki (10 August 2010)

*Wie man die Polizei ruft, wenn man alt ist und nicht mehr ernst genommen wird*

George Phillips, ein älterer Herr aus Meridian im US-Bundesstaat Mississippi, war gerade auf dem Weg ins Bett, als seine Frau ihn darauf aufmerksam machte, dass sie vom Schlafzimmerfenster aus sehen konnte, dass er das Licht im Gartenschuppen angelassen hatte.
George öffnete die Gartentür, um das Licht im Schuppen auszuschalten, sah dann aber, dass im Schuppen Einbrecher waren.
Er rief die Polizei an, wo man ihn fragte, ob jemand bei ihm im Haus wäre.

Er sagte: "Nein, aber da sind Einbrecher im Gartenschuppen und sie sind gerade dabei, mich zu bestehlen."

Der Polizist sagte "Alle Einsatzwagen sind gerade beschäftigt. Schließen Sie Ihre Türen ab, wir schicken dann jemanden vorbei, sobald jemand verfügbar ist."

George sagte: "Okay."
Er legte auf und zählte bis 30.

Dann rief er wieder bei der Polizei an.
"Hallo, ich habe eben gerade bei Ihnen angerufen, weil gerade Einbrecher Sachen aus meinem Schuppen stehlen.
Sie brauchen sich jetzt nicht mehr darum zu kümmern, denn ich habe sie eben erschossen."
Und er legte auf.

Keine fünf Minuten später trafen 6 Einsatzwagen der Polizei, ein Sondereinsatz-Kommando, ein Hubschrauber, fünf Löschwagen der Feuerwehr, ein Rettungssanitäter und ein Krankenwagen am Haus der Philipps ein und erwischten die Einbrecher auf frischer Tat.

Einer der Polizisten sagte zu George: "Sie haben doch gesagt, Sie hätten sie erschossen!"

George antwortete: "Sie haben doch auch gesagt, es wäre niemand verfügbar!"


----------



## Perfektionist (11 August 2010)

sorgte bereits im Frühjahr für viel Gelächter:





Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> *Wie man die Polizei ruft, *
> 
> *Günter F. (vollständiger Name bekannt) ein älterer Herr aus Harsum im Landkreis Hildesheim, war gerade auf dem Weg ins Bett, als seine Frau ihn darauf aufmerksam machte, dass er das Licht im Carport hat brennen lassen. *
> *...*
> ...


----------



## hucki (11 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> sorgte bereits im Frühjahr für viel Gelächter:


Ups, übersehen - sorry :sad:

So besser?



> Eine Familie aus einem Entwicklungsland ist zum ersten Mal in einem Kaufhaus.
> Während die Mutter sich die Dessous anschaut, stehen Vater und Sohn voller Staunen vor einer geteilten Metalltür, die sich wie von Geisterhand öffnet und einen kleinen Raum freigibt. (Es ist natürlich ein Aufzug).
> 
> Fragt der Sohn: "Vater, was ist das?"
> ...


----------



## dalbi (11 August 2010)

Hi,

ganz schön verschaukelt!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 August 2010)

*Kürzlich in "Bild der Frau"....*

Lieber Dr. Jürgen Müller, 

ich hoffe auf Deine Hilfe. Neulich fuhr ich zur Arbeit, während mein  Mann 
noch wie üblich zu Hause blieb. Ich war gerade mal 5 Kilometer  gefahren, 
als der Automotor seinen Geist aufgab. Ich lief zu Fuß nach  Hause zurück, 
um meinen Mann um Hilfe zu bitten. Als ich zuhause ankam,  konnte ich 
nicht glauben, was ich sah: Er war mit der Tochter unserer  Nachbarn im 
Schlafzimmer! Ich bin 32 Jahre alt, mein Mann ist 34, und  die 
Nachbarstochter ist 22. Wir sind seit 10 Jahren verheiratet.

Als ich ihn zur Rede stellte, gestand er, dass die beiden seit sechs  Monaten
eine Affäre hatten. Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass ich ihn verlassen  würde, 
wenn er diese nicht beenden würde. Er hat vor sechs Monaten  seinen 
Arbeitsplatz verloren und sagt, dass er sich nutzlos vorkommt und  
deprimiert sei. Ich liebe ihn wirklich, aber seit meinem Ultimatum  scheint er 
sich nur noch mehr von mir zurückzuziehen. Eine Eheberatung  lehnt er ab, 
und meine verzweifelten Gesprächsversuche dringen nicht  mehr zu ihm 
durch.

Kannst Du mir bitte einen Rat geben?

Petra

-------------------------------------

Liebe Petra,

Wenn ein Motor bereits nach 5 Kilometern abschaltet, kann das eine ganze  
Reihe von Ursachen haben. Stelle zunächst sicher, dass die  Benzinleitung 
frei und sauber ist. Überprüfe die Funktionsfähigkeit der  Einspritzdüse und 
auch den Sicherungskasten, dessen Position in der  Betriebsanleitung 
beschrieben ist. Wenn dies alles nicht die Ursache  ist, ist wahrscheinlich die 
Benzinpumpe defekt, weshalb die  Einspritzdüsen unterversorgt sind und 
darum nicht den notwendigen Druck  aufbauen können.

Ich hoffe, Dir geholfen zu haben.

Jürgen


----------



## himbeergeist (13 August 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Ein Arzt, ein Anwalt und ein Programmierer diskutieren, was besser sei: eine Ehefrau oder eine Freundin.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Sagt der Anwalt:
"Eine Freundin ist besser. Trennt man sich von einer Ehefrau, hat man jede Menge Stress."[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Darauf der Arzt:
"Eine Ehefrau ist besser. Sie gibt einem das Gefühl der Sicherheit und das senkt den Stresspegel."[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Sagt der Programmierer:[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] "Man braucht beides. Wenn die Ehefrau denkt, du bist bei der Freundin und die Freundin denkt, du bist bei der Ehefrau - kannst du in Ruhe programmieren."[/FONT]


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 August 2010)

Eine Ehepaar unterhält sich nach langer Ehe. 

Er: "Sag, Liebes, in der Zeit, die wir zusammen sind, hast Du 
mich  jemals betrogen?" Sie: "Musst Du mich in so einem schönen 
Moment  derartiges fragen?" Er: "Ja, ich will es unbedingt wissen. 
Hast Du?" 

Sie: "Wenn es unbedingt sein muss: ja, ich habe. Ich habe Dich 
dreimal  betrogen." Er: "Und wie ist es dazu gekommen?" Sie: "Nun 
ja, Du  erinnerst Dich bestimmt an damals, als wir unbedingt diesen 
Kredit  aufnehmen mussten, um unser Haus behalten zu können, 
und keine Bank  wollte ihn Dir geben. Da kam doch plötzlich der 
Direktor persönlich zu  uns nach Hause und hatte unterschrieben, 
ohne eine Frage zu stellen.  Das war das erste Mal, das ich Dich 
betrogen habe." 

Er schluckt: "Oh Schatz, dann hast Du es also für uns getan? Wie 
sehr  musst Du mich lieben! Und das zweite Mal, wann war das?" 
Sie: "Du  hattest diesen Herzanfall und warst schwer krank. Die 
Operation war so  teuer und keiner wollte sie bezahlen. Bis dieser 
Chirurg kam und sie  umsonst für Dich getätigt hat. Das war das 
zweite Mal." 

Er: "Dann hast Du es also wieder für mich getan? Wie gross muss 
Deine  Liebe für mich sein, dass Du bereit bist, so etwas zu tun." 
Sie: "Und  das dritte Mal. Na ja, Du wolltest doch damals Präsident 
des Golfclubs  werden aber es fehlten Dir noch siebzehn Stimmen..."


----------



## hucki (14 August 2010)

Ein Matheprofessor schreibt seiner Frau:

Liebe Frau,
Du weißt, Du bist bereits 54 Jahre alt und ich habe bestimmte Bedürfnisse, die Du leider einfach nicht mehr befriedigen kannst. Aber ich bin immer noch sehr glücklich, Dich zur Frau zu haben. Ich hoffe daher, dass ich Dich nicht zu sehr verletze: aber jetzt gerade, während Du diesen Brief liest, bin ich im Grand Hotel mit meiner 18-jährigen Sekretärin.
Ich komme aber vor Mitternacht nach Hause.

Dein Ehemann


Als er zurück zu Hause ist, findet er einen Brief von seiner Frau:

Lieber Ehemann,
Du bist mit Deinen 54 Jahren auch nicht mehr der Jüngste. Während Du diesen Brief liest bin ich im Sheraton Hotel mit dem 18-jährigen Postboten. Da Du ja Mathematiker bist, wirst Du leicht feststellen, dass 18 in 54 viel öfter rein geht als 54 in 18.
Also warte nicht auf mich....

Deine Frau


----------



## Krumnix (16 August 2010)

Was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen? 

-> Ein Bagger!

Und warum kann er nicht schwimmen?

-> Weil er nur einen Arm hat!


----------



## hucki (16 August 2010)

"Mann, jetzt bist du wieder betrunken. Drei Wochen hast du durchgehalten und ich war so glücklich!"

Lallt er: „Ja, jetzt bin ich ma wieder dran mit glücklich sein!“


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 August 2010)

Passend zur "Google-Street-View"-Debatte in einer anderen Abteilung dieses Forums:

Jetzt neu!

Google-Street-View in Afghanistan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Passend zur "Google-Street-View"-Debatte in einer anderen Abteilung dieses Forums:
> 
> Jetzt neu!
> 
> Google-Street-View in Afghanistan


 
ach du scheiße, die fahren ja glatt durch die Hecke


----------



## Paule (17 August 2010)

Oh Schreck,
von wegen wird das Haus "geschwärzt"!
Wer bei Google-Street-View ablehnt, dem wird das Haus einfach weggeschossen, dann ist da auch ein schwarzes Loch.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Oh Schreck,
> von wegen wird das Haus "geschwärzt"!
> Wer bei Google-Street-View ablehnt, dem wird das Haus einfach weggeschossen, dann ist da auch ein schwarzes Loch.



Nicht ganz. Das Gerät ist das neu All-in-One der Immobilienhaie.

Erledigt erst den Abriss und stellt dann unmittelbar die Daten 
für die Rubrik "_Erschlossener_, sonniger Bauplatz zu verkaufen" bereit.


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2010)

Je nachdem mit welcher Kugel abgerissen wird, wird unter Umständen sogar schon der neue Wasseranschluss mit gelegt.


----------



## hucki (17 August 2010)

Sie: "Nimm dir doch mal ein Beispiel an den Tieren, die trinken nicht mehr als sie Durst haben."

Er: "Ja, und reden tun die überhaupt nix!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

*Ein kühles Blondes für die Grillmeister*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ftfH2PoMU


----------



## hucki (19 August 2010)

Schulaufsatz über die Ehe:

„…bei uns darf jeder Mann nur eine Frau haben. Der Fachausdruck dafür ist Monotonie…“


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

Ein junger Mann und eine ältere Dame fahren gemeinsam eine 
lange Strecke mit der Bahn. Der junge Mann fragt nach dem 
Einsteigen die ältere Dame nach der Uhrzeit, erhält aber keine 
Antwort. Am nächsten Morgen kurz vor der Ankunft sagt die 
ältere Dame: " Es ist jetzt 8 Uhr 30".

Der junge Mann fragt verwundert, warum er die Antwort erst 
jetzt erhält. " Sehen Sie, junger Mann, Ich habe bei mir gedacht, 
wenn ich Ihnen die Uhrzeit gleich sage werden wir ins Gespräch 
kommen, Sie werden mir sagen, dass Sie in meine Stadt fahren, 
dass Sie zum ersten Mal dort sind und Ich werde Sie, da Ich ein 
freundlicher Mensch bin, zu mir einladen. Dann werde ich Sie mit 
meiner Tochter bekannt machen, Sie werden sich in sie verlieben 
und sie eines Tages heiraten. Da habe ich mir gesagt, was soll ich 
mit einem Schwiegersohn, der nicht einmal eine Uhr hat."


----------



## hucki (21 August 2010)

Zwei Freunde haben eine Autopanne. Sie klopfen an einem einsam stehenden Haus an. Ohne viel zu fragen, quartiert die Bewohnerin den einen der beiden in ein Gästezimmer ein, der andere schläft im Wohnzimmer auf der Couch.

Nach einigen Monaten ruft der eine Freund den andern an:
"Sag mal, mein Lieber, ich habe da einen seltsamen Brief von einem Rechtsanwalt bekommen, der nur einen Schluss zulässt - Du musst Dich damals von Deiner Couch in das Schlafzimmer geschlichen und der Dame allerlei geboten haben. Aber was schlimmer ist: Du hast Dich dabei meines Namens bedient."

"Also, ich schwöre Dir bei allem, was mir heilig ist: Das kann nur ein Missverständnis sein. Wenn sie in andern Umständen ist..."

"Wer spricht denn von andern Umständen? Gestorben ist sie und hat mir eine Million hinterlassen..."


----------



## BoxHead (21 August 2010)

*The Bull that didn't know the rules!*

The Bull that didn't know the rules!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YBkiC-rPsY


Mein persönlicher Held der Woche ist ein Stier.


----------



## kpf (22 August 2010)

*Das xphone .....*

In Zukunft habe ich immer eine Packung Toastbrot dabei, falls ich mal eine SMS kriege:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udlxr8t1nZM


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2010)

kpf schrieb:


> In Zukunft habe ich immer eine Packung Toastbrot dabei, falls ich mal eine SMS kriege:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udlxr8t1nZM




Heute lachen wir da noch drüber........... *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2010)

kpf schrieb:


> In Zukunft habe ich immer eine Packung Toastbrot dabei, falls ich mal eine SMS kriege:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udlxr8t1nZM


 
haben wollen....wo gibt es das


----------



## nade (22 August 2010)

Kann man damit auch telefonieren?
Ansonst eine nette Erfindung. MC Guyver hat ausgediehnt...


kpf schrieb:


> In Zukunft habe ich immer eine Packung Toastbrot dabei, falls ich mal eine SMS kriege:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udlxr8t1nZM


----------



## Chräshe (24 August 2010)

Ein Beduine kommt mit seinem Kamel langsam zu der Oase. Dort angekommen  klagt er sein Leid, dass sein Kamel viel zu langsam sei. Meint ein  anderer Beduine: "Och, das ist kein Problem. Führe mal Dein Kamel  rückwärts in das Zelt da." Gesagt, getan. Da nimmt der Beduine zwei  Steine und haut damit links und recht dem Kamel in die Weichteile ...  und ssssitt, weg ist es. Der Besitzer ganz erstaunt: "Toll, aber wie  krieg ich das Kamel wieder?" "Och, das ist kein Problem. Geh mal  rückwärts in das Zelt da."


----------



## IBFS (24 August 2010)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Ein Beduine kommt mit seinem Kamel langsam zu der Oase. Dort angekommen klagt er sein Leid, dass sein Kamel viel zu langsam sei. Meint ein anderer Beduine: "Och, das ist kein Problem. Führe mal Dein Kamel rückwärts in das Zelt da." Gesagt, getan. Da nimmt der Beduine zwei Steine und haut damit links und recht dem Kamel in die Weichteile ... und ssssitt, weg ist es. Der Besitzer ganz erstaunt: "Toll, aber wie krieg ich das Kamel wieder?" "Och, das ist kein Problem. Geh mal rückwärts in das Zelt da."


 
Mit dem "Witz" erinnerst du mich an meine Schulzeit - so um 1984/85 - da haben wir uns diesen Witz schon erzählt. *ROFL*

Frank


----------



## erzteufele (24 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mit dem "Witz" erinnerst du mich an meine Schulzeit - so um 1984/85 - da haben wir uns diesen Witz schon erzählt. *ROFL*
> 
> Frank



da war ich ja grad mal naja auf dem weg zur eizelle ...


----------



## IBFS (24 August 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> da war ich ja grad mal naja auf dem weg zur eizelle ...


 
...du als Spermium *ROFL*  


Das du dich daran noch erinnern kannst.


Und heutzutage schickt du viele   ......   auf den Weg (hoffentlich )

Frank


----------



## Paule (24 August 2010)

Falls jemand über eine Klimatisierung seines Gebäudes nachdenkt,
hier mal eine Einbauanleitung.
Anhang anzeigen Klima-Anlage.zip


----------



## doc_my (24 August 2010)

*logisch?*

Warum konkrete Formulierungen bei Männern wichtig sind !

Ein Mann und seine Frau:

Sie: "Schatz, wir haben kein Brot mehr, könntest du bitte zum Supermarkt  gehen und eins holen? Und wenn sie Eier haben, bring 6 Stück mit."

Er: "Klar Schatz, mach ich!"
Nach kurzer Zeit kommt er wieder zurück und hat 6 Brote dabei.

Sie: "Warum nur hast du 6 Brote gekauft?!?"

Er: "Sie hatten Eier."

Eins ist sicher. Er hat alles richtig gemacht ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 August 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass das nun auch doppelt ist...
Außerdem übernehme ich keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit! 

Man sollte mal über die Standardausstattung von Firmenwagen nachdenken.



> Seit dem 1.8.2006 gilt die neue Dränglervorschrift:250€ -4Punkte -3Monate Fahrverbot.
> Fazit:Lieber gleich rechts überholen. Das kostet lt. gültiger StVO nämlich im Moment:50 Euro -3P. Fahrverbot gibt es erst bei mehrmaligen Wiederholungen.
> Fazit:200Euro -1P. -3Monate Fahrverbot gespart!
> Noch mehr sparen?
> ...


----------



## thomass5 (26 August 2010)

Ich hoffe, den gabs hier noch nicht (SuFu nach Hölle genutz).


> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Bonusfrage in einer Klausur:
> *Ist die Hoelle exotherm (gibt Waerme ab) oder endotherm (absorbiert Waerme)?
> Jetzt kommt zwar ein bisschen viel Text, aber wer das liest wird sicher amüsiert sein: Im folgenden eine wirklich gestellte Frage im Abschlusstest Chemie der UNI Maynooth (Grafschaft Kildare, Irland).
> Die Antwort eines Studenten war so “tiefschürfend”, dass der Professor sie seinen Kollegen nicht vorenthalten wollte und über das Internet verbreitete, weshalb wir uns nun ebenfalls darüber amüsieren dürfen.
> ...


----------



## Befree (26 August 2010)

*Man is der Fred lang..*

Also, da ich nicht hinterher hängen wollte bzw man will ja auch nix verpassen abe ich über die letzten Tage mal den ganzen Fred gelesen...

daher weiß ich jetzt ja was doppelt ist und was noch so alles fehlt xD


Was ist das wichtigste Organ einer Frau?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Die Nase - Sonst würde sie beim blasen ersticken!!


----------



## Paule (28 August 2010)

*Urlaubsplanung*

So, für die meisten ist der Sommerurlaub vorbei.
Für die Urlaubsplanung 2011 merkt Euch schon mal den Zeitraum ab dem 4.3.2011 vor, da geht es wieder los:
Karneval in Rio 

Anhang anzeigen Karneval in Rio.zip


----------



## hucki (29 August 2010)

Ein älteres schweizer Ehepaar kommt zwecks Urlaub am Londoner Flughafen an, und nimmt sich ein Taxi zum Hotel.
Die Fahrt dauert etwas länger und daher denkt sich der Taxifahrer, er muß jetzt etwas Konversation betreiben.

Er fragt also nach hinten: "Where are you from?" 
Sagt der Mann: "We are from Switzerland."
Fragt sie:" Was hat er gesagt?" Sie kann nämlich kein Wort Englisch... 
Er: "Er hat uns gefragt, wo wir herkommen, und ich habe ihm gesagt, dass wir aus der Schweiz sind."

Nach einiger Zeit fragt der Fahrer:"And where do you live in Switzerland?" 
"We live in Basel." 
Sie wieder: "Was hat er gesagt?" 
Er: "Er hat gefragt wo wir in der Schweiz leben, und ich sagte in Basel." 

Sagt der Fahrer: "Oh, my god, in Basel I had the worst fuck in my life!" 
Sie: "Was hat er gesagt?" 
Er: "Er kennt Dich!"


----------



## vierlagig (2 September 2010)




----------



## diabolo150973 (3 September 2010)

Viel Spaß mit diesem Video:

http://www.youtube.com/profile?feature=iv&user=tippexperience&annotation_id=annotation_980821

Es ist erstaunlich, was einem als erstes einfällt und wie schnell einem die Worte ausgehen. Das Ding hat bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit gemacht.

Schönes Wochenende,

Dia


----------



## AlterEgo (3 September 2010)

Eine Gruppe von Schlossern und eine Gruppe von Elektrikern fahren  mit dem Zug. Jeder der Schlosser hat seine eigene Fahrkarte aber die  ganze Gruppe der Elektriker hat bloß eine einzige Karte. Die Schlosser  wundern sich und warten schon schadenfroh darauf, daß der Schaffner bald  erscheint. Plötzlich ruft einer der Elektriker "Der Schaffner kommt!",  worauf sich alle Elektriker in eine der Toiletten zwängen. Der Schaffner  kommt, kontrolliert die Schlosser, sieht, dass das WC besetzt ist und  klopft an die Tür: "Die Fahrkarte bitte!". Einer der Elektriker schiebt  die Fahrkarte unter der Tür durch und der Schaffner zieht zufrieden  wieder ab. Die Schlosser sind verblüfft über diesen simplen Trick.

Auf der Rückfahrt beschliessen die Schlosser daher den selben Trick  anzuwenden und sie kaufen auch nur eine Karte für die ganze Gruppe. Sie  sind sehr verwundert als sie merken, dass die Elektriker diesmal  überhaupt keine Fahrkarte haben. Wieder ruft einer der Elektriker "Der  Schaffner kommt!". Sofort stürzen die Schlosser auf das eine WC, die  Elektriker machen sich etwas gemächlicher auf den Weg zum anderen. Bevor  der letzte Elektriker die Toilette betritt, klopft er bei den  Schlossern an die Tür und sagt: "Die Fahrkarte bitte!"


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit diesem Video:



"pissed" ist cool 

"had sex"    

"kissed"

"anything" --->  ERROR #404      *ROFL*



Frank


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> "pissed" ist cool
> 
> "had sex"
> 
> ...


 
"hugs"

"loves"

"wrestles"


----------



## BoxHead (3 September 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> "hugs"
> 
> "loves"
> 
> "wrestles"



*TippEx*  *ROFL*


----------



## The Big B. (3 September 2010)

"kills"

"play football"

"marry"


----------



## Perfektionist (3 September 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ... wie schnell einem die Worte ausgehen. ...


wash
eat
sleep
sit
watch
wake
drink
dance
shop
fish
paint
gas
phone
bbq
tictactoe
dress
wood
music
work
blaster


----------



## Jan (4 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


>


 

Was ist MITOSE?


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Was ist MITOSE?


 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitose


----------



## hucki (4 September 2010)

*Fünf Schritte zur modernen Orthografie*

*Erster Schritt:* 
Wegfall der Großschreibung. 
einer sofortigen einführung steht nichts im weg, zumal schon grafiker und werbeleute zur kleinschreibung übergegangen sind. 

*zweiter schritt:* 
wegfall der dehnungen und schärfungen. 
dise masname eliminirt schon di gröste felerursache in der grundschule, den sin oder unsin unserer konsonantenverdopelung hat onehin nimand kapirt. 

*driter schrit:* 
v und ph werden durch f - z, tz und sch durch s ersetzt. 
das alfabet wird um swei buchstaben redusirt, sreibmasinen und sesmasinen fereinfachen sich, wertfole arbeitskräfte könen der wirtsaft sugefürt werden. 

*firter srit:* 
q, c und ch werden durch k - j und y durch i - pf durch f ersest. 
iest sind son seks bukstaben ausgesaltet, di sulseit kan sofort fon neun auf swei iare ferkürst werden. anstat aksig prosent rektsreibeunterikt könen nüslikere fäker wi fisik, kemi oder reknen ferstärkt gelert werden. 

*fünfter srit:* 
di seiken ä, ö und ü werden durk a, o und u ersest. 
ales uberflusige ist iest ausgemerst. di ortografi ist wider slikt und einfak. naturlik benotigt es einige seit, bis dise fereinfakung uberal riktig verdaut ist, fileikt sasungsweise ein bis swei iare. anslisend durfte als nakstes sil di fereinfakung der nok swirigen und unsinigeren gramatik anfisirt werden.


----------



## IBFS (4 September 2010)

du hast das hier vergessen:



> Mein ansats fur den 6. srit: wekfal der lerseiken dadurkspartmanfilplaz


 
Frank


----------



## hucki (4 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mein ansats fur den 6. srit: wekfal der lerseiken dadurkspartmanfilplaz


na,na,na-3.sritniktfergesen:


> v und ph werden durch f - z, tz und sch durch s ersetzt.


*ROFL*


ps:hofentlikthabikselbstniktsubersen.


----------



## hucki (4 September 2010)

Da hatte sicherlich jeder schon mal Kontakt:

Kunden aus der Hölle


----------



## Paule (4 September 2010)

Ich habe gerade folgendes Rätsel gefunden:

*Einstein verfasste dieses Rätsel im letzten Jahrhundert. *
*Er behauptete, 98% der Bevölkerung seien nicht in der Lage, es zu lösen. *



> Die Situation:
> 
> 1. Es gibt 5 Häuser mit je einer anderen Farbe.
> 
> ...





> Eure Hinweise:
> 
> Der Brite lebt im roten Haus.
> Der Schwede hält einen Hund.
> ...


 
Die Frage:

*Wem gehört der Fisch?*


----------



## hucki (4 September 2010)

*Mädchen sind keine Indianer*

Ein Schulaufsatz 

Deutsch-Hausaufgabe: Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Mädchen und Jungs? 

Mädchen sind keine Indianer. Indianer kennen nämlich keinen Schmerz und dürfen deshalb nicht weinen. Mädchen weinen aber oft gerne. Jungs weinen eigentlich nie und wenn, dann zeigen sie es keinem, weil es peinlich ist. 

Überhaupt haben die Mädchen mehr Gefühl als die Jungen und mehr Haare, die sie lang wachsen lassen. Jungs sind praktischer. Kurze Haare machen wenig Arbeit. Meine große Schwester steht jeden Morgen eine Stunde vor dem Spiegel, ich gar nicht. Da verändert sich ja doch nichts. Bei ihr eigentlich auch nicht - aber sie macht das trotzdem. Mädchen können halt nicht logisch denken. 

Jungs wachsen später Haare im Gesicht und auf der Brust. Mädchen wachsen Brüste. Deshalb haben sie auch im Sommer immer obenrum was an. Vielleicht schämen sie sich, weil sie auf einmal anders aussehen. 

Jungs brauchen nur eine Hose, auch wenn es heiß ist. Mädchen tragen oft keine Hosen, sondern Röcke. Vielleicht weil sie so stolz auf ihre Beine sind? Aber dann könnten sie ja auch kurze Hosen tragen. Ich glaube, die Frauen kommen alle aus Schottland. Deshalb müssen sie Röcke tragen. 

Wenn Mädchen älter werden, fangen sie an, sich im Gesicht zu bemalen. Den Mund rot, die Augen blau und die Backen orange. Jungs machen das nur an Karneval und dann aber richtig bunt. Mädchen sind eitel, sagt mein Papa. Manche Jungs wollen auch wie die Mädchen sein. Die stechen sich dann auch Löcher in die Ohren. In die stecken sie glitzernde Knöpfe rein. Ich finde das doof. Sie sollten froh sein, daß sie Jungs sind. Jungs dürfen nämlich hinterher bestimmen. Das finde ich gut. Gott hat zuerst den Adam gemacht und dann aus seiner Brust die Eva geschnitten. (Vielleicht wachsen Frauen deshalb Brüste?!) 

Der Mann war also als erster da. Deshalb darf er bestimmen. Jungs können besser Fußball spielen, und auch alle großen Politiker sind Männer. Wer wichtig ist, trägt nämlich eine Krawatte. Und Frauen machen das nicht. Sogar der liebe Gott ist ein Mann. Dem müssen alle gehorchen. Der braucht keine Krawatte, der hat einen Bart. Unfair finde ich, daß Frauen nicht arbeiten brauchen. Die sitzen nur in der Wohnung und kümmern sich um die Kinder. Wenn der Mann dann nach Hause kommt, fangen sie Streit an. Deshalb kommen manche Männer auch nicht mehr nach Hause. 

Jungs müssen die Mädchen beschützen, weil sie stärker sind. Jedes Mädchen braucht einen Jungen. Männer helfen gerne. Deshalb tun sie sich hinterher mit einer Frau zusammen und beschützen sie. Das nennt man "Miteinander-Gehen". Manche Männer machen das auch mit mehreren Frauen. Die sind dann besonders stark. Jungs sind einfach besser als Mädchen. Wenn der Klapperstorch zu Männern kommen würde, dann könnten wir die Frauen abschaffen. 

Carsten Becker (3b) 
- Ohne Note - 

Anmerkung: 
Lieber Carsten, bitte sage Deinen Eltern, daß sie mal zu mir in die Sprechstunde kommen sollten. 

Frau Meier




PS: 





Paule schrieb:


> *Wem gehört der Fisch?*




```
[FONT=Courier New] punɥ /  plǝıɟuıʍ /   ɹǝıq /   ǝpǝʍɥɔs / ßıǝʍ[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]ɥɔsıɟ [/B]/ suuɐɯɥʇoɹ / ǝǝɟɟɐʞ / ɹǝɥɔsʇnǝp / uüɹƃ[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]lǝƃöʌ / llɐɯ llɐd /  ɥɔlıɯ /     ǝʇıɹq /  ʇoɹ[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]pɹǝɟd /  oɹoqlɹɐɯ /    ǝǝʇ /      ǝuäp / nɐlq[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]ǝzʇɐʞ /   llıɥunp / ɹǝssɐʍ /  ɹǝƃǝʍɹou / qlǝƃ[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]                       :sʇɥɔǝɹ ɥɔɐu sʞuıl uoʌ[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][/FONT] 
[FONT=Courier New]                               ¡uǝɥɔsʇnǝp ɯǝp[/FONT]
```


----------



## Paule (4 September 2010)

Gut gemacht hucki,

leider war bei dem Rätsel keine Lösung dabei und ich musste mir die Lösung selber erarbeiten.
Aber ich bin auf das selber Ergebnis gekommen. 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nicht noch eine andere Lösung gibt.

Dann gehören wir beide schon mal nicht zu den 98%


----------



## IBFS (4 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Gut gemacht hucki,
> 
> leider war bei dem Rätsel keine Lösung dabei und ich musste mir die Lösung selber erarbeiten.
> Aber ich bin auf das selber Ergebnis gekommen.
> ...


 

http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...E_deDE322DE322&q=der+brite+lebt+im+roten+haus


http://www.festpark.de/loesung_ausf_raetsel.pdf

Frank


----------



## Paule (4 September 2010)

Na toll! 

Und ich setze mich da hin und mach mir einen Kopf. 

Man braucht heutzutage gar nicht mehr denken, nur noch googeln.


----------



## hucki (4 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ...Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nicht noch eine andere Lösung gibt.
> ...


Zumindest zeitgemäßere mit Süßigkeiten.
Die Kommentare dort sind auch sehr interessant.


----------



## hucki (4 September 2010)

*Präsidenten-Stories:*

* Abraham Lincoln wurde 1846 in den Kongreß gewählt. 
* John F. Kennedy wurde 1946 in den Kongreß gewählt. 
* Abraham Lincoln wurde 1860 zum Präsident gewählt. 
* John F. Kennedy wurde 1960 zum Präsident gewählt. 
* Die Namen Lincoln und Kennedy bestehen beide aus 7 Buchstaben. 
* Beide beschäftigten sich teilweise mit Bürgerrechten. 
* Ihre beiden Ehefrauen verloren ihre Kinder, während sie im Weißen Haus lebten. 
* Beide Präsidenten wurden an einem Freitag erschossen. 
* Beiden wurde in den Kopf geschossen. 
* Lincolns Sekretärin hieß Kennedy. 
* Kennedys Sekretärin hieß Lincoln. 
* Beide wurden von Leuten aus dem Süden erschossen. 
* Beider Nachfolger waren aus dem Süden. 
* Beide Nachfolger hießen Johnson. 
* Andrew Johnson, Lincolns Nachfolger, wurde 1808 geboren. 
* Lyndon Johnson, Kennedys Nachfolger, wurde 1908 geboren. 
* John Wilkes Booth, Lincolns Mörder, wurde 1839 geboren. 
* Lee Harvey Osswald, Kennedys Mörder, wurde 1939 geboren. 
* Beide Attentäter hatte drei Namen. 
* Lincoln wurde im "Kennedy"-Theater erschossen. 
* Kennedy wurde in einem Auto, das "Lincoln" hieß, erschossen. 
* Booth flüchtete aus einem Theater und wurde in einem Lagerhaus gefangen. 
* Oswald flüchtete aus einem Lagerhaus und wurde in einem Theater gefangen. 
* Booth und Oswald wurden vor ihren Prozessen ermordet. 

AND HERE'S THE KICKER.... 
* Eine Woche bevor Lincoln erschossen wurde, war er in Monroe, Maryland. 
* Eine Woche bevor Kennedy erschossen wurde, war er in Marilyn Monroe....


----------



## IBFS (4 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Na toll!
> 
> Und ich setze mich da hin und mach mir einen Kopf.
> 
> Man braucht heutzutage gar nicht mehr denken, nur noch googeln.


 
1. Deshalb heißt es ja Informationsgesellschaft und nicht Wissensgesellschaft 
2. Ich wünschte Manche würden erstmal googeln oder die Forensuche bemühen, bevor sie _dümmliche_ Allerweltsfragen stellen. 
3. Die Intelligenz besteht heutzutage darin, die richtigen Suchworte (früher sagte man Schlagworte) einzugeben. 

Frank


----------



## hucki (5 September 2010)

*Die Geschichte der kleinen alten Dame oder Ideen muss man haben*

Eine kleine, alte Dame betrat die Hauptfiliale der Chase Manhattan Bank in New York City. Sie hielt eine Papiertüte in ihrer Hand. Dem Schalterbeamten erklärte sie, dass sie die drei Millionen Dollar, die darin seien, auf ein neu zu eröffnendes Konto einzahlen wolle. Aber zuerst wolle sie sich mit dem Präsidenten der Bank treffen, wohl angebracht angesichts der riesigen Summe, um die es gehe. 
Nachdem der Beamte einen Blick in die Tüte geworfen und Packen von Tausend-Dollar-Noten gesichtet hatte, die dem Betrag von drei Millionen Dollar entsprechen könnten, rief er im Büro des Präsidenten an und arrangierte ein Treffen zwischen dem Präsidenten und der alten Dame.

Die Dame wurde nach oben begleitet und betrat das Büro des Präsidenten.

Kurze Vorstellung, und dann sagte sie, sie wollte schließlich die Leute erst mal persönlich kennenlernen, mit denen sie Geschäfte mache. Der Präsident seinerseits fragte sie, wie sie zu dieser grossen Summe Geldes gekommen sei.

"War es eine Erbschaft?" "Nein", antwortete sie.

Es entstand eine Minute Pause. Er dachte darüber nach, wie sie wohl zu drei Millionen Dollar gekommen sein konnte.

"Ich wette", sagte sie. "Sie wetten?", antwortete der Präsident. "Auf Pferde?" "Nein", antwortete sie, "auf Leute".

Als sie seine Verwirrung bemerkte, erklärte sie, dass sie auf unterschiedliche Dinge mit Leuten wette.

Plötzlich sagte sie, "Ich wette mit Ihnen um 25tausend Dollar, dass Ihre Hoden bis morgen um 10 Uhr quadratisch sind."

Der Präsident besann sich, dass die Frau wohl einen Dachschaden haben musste und entschloss sich, die Wette anzunehmen. Er würde wohl auf keinen Fall verlieren können. Den Rest des Tages war er sehr vorsichtig. Er beschloss, am Abend zu Hause zu bleiben und keine Gefahr einzugehen. Schliesslich standen 25tausend Dollar auf dem Spiel.

Als er am Morgen aufstand und duschte, prüfte er nach, ob alles in Ordnung war. Er stellte keinen Unterschied zu früher fest - es war wie immer. Er ging zur Arbeit und wartete auf das Eintreffen der alten Dame um 10 Uhr. Er summte, als er von zuhause wegging. Es würde ein toller Tag werden wie konnte man nur so leicht 25 tausend Dollar verdienen? Punkt 10h kam die kleine alte Dame in sein Büro, in Begleitung. Es war ein junger Mann. Als der Präsident fragte, was das soll, erzählte sie ihm, dass es ihr Rechtsanwalt sei und dass sie ihn immer mitnehme, wenn es um hohe Geldbeträge gehe. "Also", fragte sie, "jetzt zu unserer Wette". "Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es Ihnen erklären kann, aber ich habe keinerlei Veränderungen an mir feststellen können", sagte er, "ich bin lediglich um 25tausend Dollar reicher".

Die Dame schien das zu akzeptieren, bat jedoch um Verständnis, dass sie das persönlich überprüfen müsse. Der Präsident hielt diese Forderung für angebracht und liess seine Hosen herunter. Die Dame befahl ihm, sich zu bücken, dann griff sie selber nach den Wertsachen. Tatsächlich, alles war in bester Ordnung. Der Präsident schaute auf und sah, dass ihr Rechtsanwalt kreidebleich mit seinem Kopf gegen die Wand schlug.

"Was ist los mit ihm?", fragte der Präsident.

"Oh", sagte sie, "ich habe mit ihm um 100tausend Dollar gewettet, dass ich heute morgen um 10 Uhr an die nackten Eier des Präsidenten der Chase Manhattan Bank grabschen würde".


----------



## Junior (5 September 2010)

Eine Frau kommt zum Arzt, überall grün und 
blau.. 
Der Arzt: "Um Gottes Willen, was ist 
denn ihnen passiert?" 
Die Frau: "Herr Doktor, ich weiß nicht 
mehr was ich tun soll...jedes Mal, 
wenn mein Mann besoffen nach Hause kommt 
verdrischt er mich..." 
Der Arzt: 
"Da kenne ich ein absolut effektives 
Mittel! In Zukunft, wenn ihr Mann 
betrunken nach Hause kommt nehmen sie eine 
Tasse Kamillentee und gurgeln, 
gurgeln, gurgeln...." 
2 Wochen später kommt die Frau wieder zum 
Arzt und sieht aus wie das 
blühende Leben... 
Die Frau: "Herr Doktor, ein genialer 
Ratschlag! 
Jedes Mal, wenn mein Mann 
granatenvoll heim gekommen ist, hab ich 
Kamillentee gegurgelt und 
nix ist passiert.." 
Der Arzt: "Sehen sie, einfach nur mal 
das Maul halten!


----------



## hucki (5 September 2010)

*Gedanken*

Hier einige Gedanken, die mich beschäftigen:

Welche Probleme belasten uns am meisten?

-Arbeitslosigkeit?
-soziale Ungerechtigkeit?
-Gewalt unter Jugendlichen?
-Verkehrschaos?
-Terror der Ökonomie?
-mangelnder Gesundheitszustand der Gesamtbevölkerung?

Für alle diese Fragen habe ich eine ernstgemeinte Lösung, die so einfach und so logisch ist, dass Ihr Euch auf den Oberschenkel hauen könntet und sagt "Mensch, da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können".

Ganz einfach: Wir verbieten den Frauen das Autofahren!!!

Klingt vielleicht ein bisschen chauvinistisch - ist es aber nicht. Wenn Frauen nicht mit dem Auto fahren dürfen, könnten einige keinen Job annehmen und somit wären für viele arbeitslose Männer wieder eine Tätigkeit gefunden. Dadurch schaffen wir zwar keine Arbeitsplätze aber die vorhandenen würden gerechter unter die Haushalte aufgeteilt und somit wäre der drohenden sozialen Ungerechtigkeit entgegengewirkt. 

Frauen wären nicht so mobil und würden mehr Zeit der Kindererziehung widmen, was unserer Jugend zu Gute käme. Da sich unsere Kinder aufgrund der intensiveren Erziehung weniger Drogen und Verbrechen hingeben, ist das Problem der Jugendkriminalität gebannt.

Je weniger weibliche Autofahrer, desto weniger Autos - was nicht nur unserer gebeutelten Umwelt zugute käme, sondern auch dem Verkehrschaos ein Ende setzen würde. Der gefährliche CO2 Ausstoß wäre stark reduziert und unseren Straßen wären ruhiger u. sicherer => weniger Verkehrstote. 

Ein vielleicht unbeachteter Punkt ist, daß die Frau bei der örtlichen Bindung an ihren Wohnsitz nur lokale Geschäfte nützen könnte, was die großen Handelsketten in fernabgelegenen Industriegebieten deutlich zu Gunsten der kleinen Tante Emma Läden oder Wochenmärkten schwächt. Die mobile Eingrenzung der Frau hätte somit auch einen Effekt auf den Terror der Großindustrie.

Da die Frau nun mehr Zeit zu Hause verbringt, sollte frische Hausmannskost den Mikrowellenpseudofrass ersetzen, was die Ernährung und somit die Gesundheit der Deutschen wesentlich verbessert. Somit würden wir auch das Budget unserer Krankenkassen entlasten. Das nicht genutzte Kapital könnte man für die Krebs- oder Aidsforschung verwenden. Vereinfacht: Frauen weg vom Steuer = weniger Krebs

Frauen beschweren sich doch immer, daß sie sich auf den Strassen nicht sicher fühlen. Ich würde sagen, ein Grund mehr für sie zu Hause zu bleiben. Ich denke mit meinen Ausführungen auch an die Frauen, denen ich nicht mehr der Gefahr des alltäglichen Straßenverkehrs oder dunkler Parkhäuser zumuten möchte. 

Fazit: Ich denke, es gäbe noch ein Dutzend weiterer Gründe, die meine These bekräftigen. Aber was spricht denn dagegen? Nur weil Frauen unbedingt Autofahren wollen, setzen sie das Glück unserer Jugend aufs Spiel! Nehmen die immer schlimmer werdende soziale Ungerechtigkeit in Kauf! Unser Ozonloch wächst ständig und die Städte quirlen nur so über, weil Frauen nicht auf eine angewöhnte Bequemlichkeit verzichten wollen!

Ich finde die Einstellung der Frauen außerordentlich egoistisch und fordere daher alle Männer auf, meinen Vorschlag in jeglicher Form zu unterstützen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (5 September 2010)

hucki schrieb:


> Wir verbieten den Frauen das Autofahren!!!.... Was spricht denn dagegen?




Und wer holt uns um halb drei morgens sturzbetrunken bei den Kumpels ab?? 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## hucki (5 September 2010)

*Da gab's doch 'ne Methode*



MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Und wer holt uns um halb drei morgens sturzbetrunken bei den Kumpels ab??


Ein Polizeiwagen steht abends routinemäßig vor einer Kneipe. Plötzlich öffnet sich die Tür der Kneipe und ein offensichtlich sturzbetrunkener Gast torkelt auf den Parkplatz heraus. Der Polizeibeamte beobachtet grinsend wie der Mann von Auto zu Auto schwankt und jedes Mal versucht den Wagen aufzuschließen.

Nach fünf Versuchen hat er endlich sein Auto gefunden, öffnet die Fahrertür und legt sich erstmal flach auf Fahrer- und Beifahrersitz. In der Zwischenzeit verlassen einige Gäste die Bar, steigen in ihre Autos und fahren weg. Der Betrunkene rappelt sich auf und schaltet die Scheibenwischer ein (obwohl es ein schöner trockener Sommerabend ist) danach betätigt er den Blinker, schaltet den Scheibenwischer auf schnell, macht Licht und das Radio an, den Blinker wieder aus und drückt die Hupe.

Schließlich startet er den Motor und macht den Scheibenwischer wieder aus. Er fährt ganz langsam einen halben Meter vorwärts und dann wieder einen halben Meter rückwärts und steht dann wieder für ein paar Minuten als weitere Gäste das Lokal verlassen und wegfahren.

Endlich fährt er langsam auf die Strasse. Der Polizist, der das Schauspiel geduldig und amüsiert beobachtete fährt dem Mann hinterher, schaltet das Blaulicht ein und stoppt den Betrunkenen, welcher sogleich einen Alkoholtest machen musste.

Zu der großen Überraschung des Polizisten ist der Test negativ, worauf er den Mann bittet auf den Polizeiposten mitzukommen da etwas mit dem Alkoholtestgerät nicht stimmen könne.

"Das bezweifle ich" sagte der scheinbar Betrunkene "denn heute war ich dran mit Lockvogel spielen."


----------



## IBFS (5 September 2010)

hucki schrieb:


> "Das bezweifle ich" sagte der scheinbar Betrunkene "denn heute war ich dran mit Lockvogel spielen."


 
Ist das dann nicht Vortäuschen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit -- so blöd kann man manchmal garnicht denken wie einem geschieht!

Frank


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2010)

gerade gefunden:



> Wie sagt Kabarettist A.Rebers:
> "Reich und Links ist super,daß macht unabhängig und glaubhaft,
> Links und arm ist scheiße,
> doch richtig scheiße ist arm und Rechts,dann bist Du auch noch Doof"...


 
Frank


----------



## commander23 (7 September 2010)

> Zwei Freundinnen beschließen, mal wieder so richtig auszugehen und einen "Frauensaufabend" durchzuziehen.
> Auf dem Heimweg am frühen Morgen, sturzbetrunken, haben sie das übliche dringende Bedürfnis, aber weit und breit ist keine Toilette und kein Gebüsch, nur ein Friedhof.
> Da es wirklich dringend ist, erledigen sie ihre Geschäfte auf dem Friedhof. Beide haben nichts mehr zum Abwischen, keine Taschentücher, nichts.
> Die eine beschließt, den Slip zu opfern und wirft ihn dann weg. Die andere zögert. Ihr Slip ist ein neues, teures Designer-Modell, das sie erst kürzlich von ihrem Mann zum Geburtstag erhalten hat. Da sieht sie auf dem Grab nebenan ein Kranz mit Schleife.
> ...


   Und noch ein Insider:  Du sollst nicht immer während der Arbeit im Büro sitzen und Witze lesen und die anderen müssen vorn Büro "schuften". Aktualisiere lieber mal die Schaltpläne


----------



## Approx (7 September 2010)

Aus einem Motorradforum:


Gruß Approx


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 September 2010)

Ich musste leider gerade feststellen, dass einige der User im Chat große kulturelle Wissenslücken aufweisen...

Also hier nochmal für alle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxsbdllCJfw


Viel Spaß!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Approx (8 September 2010)

*Behinderung*

jawoll!


----------



## mst (9 September 2010)

...google.....


----------



## hucki (9 September 2010)

*Die falsche Nummer: Arschloch*

Für alle unter Euch, die ab und an einen schlechten Tag haben und ihre Laune an jemandem auslassen müssen!!!
Laßt Eure Laune nicht an jemandem aus, den Ihr kennt, sondern an jemandem, den Ihr NICHT kennt!!!


Also, es begann eigentlich ganz einfach: Ich wollte meinen Freund Lutz anrufen und wählte seine Nummer. Ein Teilnehmer meldete sich und ich sagte: "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Michael Schmitz, ich würde gerne mit Lutz Müller sprechen." Daraufhin wurde der Hörer einfach aufgeknallt. Ich war fassungslos, wie konnte jemand nur unhöflich sein. Ich verglich die Nr. nochmal mit meinem Adressbuch und stellte fest, dass ich nur eine Ziffer vertauscht hatte. Ich rief also nochmal die falsche Nummer an, wartete bis der Ignorant sich meldete und brüllte in den Hörer: Sie sind ein ARSCHLOCH!! und knallte dann ebenfalls den Hörer auf. Danach fühlte ich mich wirklich besser.
Ich nahm den Zettel, schrieb ARSCHLOCH hinter die Nummer und legte ihn in meine Schublade.
Nun, immer wenn es mir schlecht ging oder ich mich geärgert hatte, rief ich das Arschloch an, brüllte in den Hörer und legte sofort wieder auf. 
Ein gigantisches Gefühl. 

Am Ende des Jahres führte die Telefongesellschaft ein Nummernerkennungssystem ein. Ich war ziemlich geschockt, wie sollte ich so unerkannt meine Anrufe weiterführen können. Ich überlegte und überlegte und rief abermals das Arschloch an und sagte: "Guten Tag, ich rufe von der Telefongesellschaft an, sind Sie mit dem Nummernerkennungssystem bereits vertraut?" Das Arschloch sagte nein, und ich brüllte in den Hörer: "....weil Sie ein Arschloch sind!" 
Damit war meine Welt wieder in Ordnung. 

An einem schönen sonnigen Tag fuhr ich in die Stadt zum Einkaufen... Viele Parkplätze waren belegt. Ich sah eine Frau, die unglaublich lange brauchte, um ihr Auto aus einer Parklücke rückwärts herauszufahren, aber ich entschloss mich, zu warten, in Aussicht auf einen schönen Parkplatz. 
Plötzlich kam von der anderen Seite ein schwarzer BMW angerast und schnappte mir den schönen Parkplatz vor der Nase weg. Ich stieg aus und war sehr wütend und rief dem Fahrer zu, dass dies mein Parkplatz sei. 
Er ignorierte mich vollkommen und ging einfach weg. So ein Arschloch. 
Doch dann entdeckte ich ein Schild hinter seiner Scheibe, dass er den Wagen verkaufen wollte. Zu meiner Freude hatte er seine Telefonnummer und seinen Namen draufgeschrieben. Nun hatte ich schon zwei Arschlöcher, die ich anrufen konnte, wenn ich mich über etwas geärgert hatte. 
Was ein königlicher Spass. 

Nach einer Weile war es nicht mehr so schön, bei den Arschlöchern anzurufen und ich wollte mal etwas Neues ausprobieren. Ich rief also Arschloch 1 an und brüllte in den Hörer: "Sie ARSCHLOCH!!" und legte dann aber nicht auf. 
Er sagte: "Unterlassen Sie diese Anrufe." Ich sagte: "Nein." Er sagte: "Wo wohnen Sie?" Ich sagte: "Ich wohne am Gustav-Heinemann-Ufer und heiße Leo Bauer. Mein schwarzer BMW steht vor der Tür." Das Arschloch sagte: "Lauf Dich schon mal warm, Kumpel, ich komme gleich vorbei." 
Dann rief ich das zweite Arschloch an und brüllte wieder meinen Spruch in den Hörer und legte auch hier nicht auf. Leo Bauer fragte auch mich: "Wer bist Du, Du Penner, lass die Scheiße bleiben." Ich sagte, dass wir uns gleich kennenlernen würden, denn ich würde bei ihm vorbeikommen. "Prima", sagte er, "dann kann ich Dir ja gleich mal richtig aufs Maul hauen für Deine Unverschämtheiten." "Ich freue mich", sagte ich ihm. 
Dann rief ich bei der Polizei an und sagte, dass mein Name Leo Bauer sei und ich am Gustav-Heinemann-Ufer wohnen würde. Ich würde von meinem schwulen Freund bedroht und der stehe schon vor der Tür, um mich umzubringen. 
Dann fuhr ich zum Gustav-Heinemann-Ufer und sah zu, wie die beiden Arschlöcher sich richtig vermöbelten, bis die Polizei kam und beide festnahm. Das war eine der geilsten Freuden in meinem Leben!!!! 


Was lernen wir daraus: sei immer freundlich am Telefon, schnappe anderen Leuten nicht den Parkplatz weg und schreibe nie, nie, nie Deine Telefonnummer an Deine Autoscheibe. 
Dann kann eigentlich nix passieren...


----------



## Paule (9 September 2010)

Was haben Alkohohl und Joga gemeinsam?


----------



## thomass5 (19 September 2010)

Ich hoffe, das war noch nicht hier:

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (20 September 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das war noch nicht hier:
> 
> Thomas



Roter Hammer? Wer kommt denn darauf?


----------



## thomass5 (20 September 2010)

... ich bekam schon genau diese Antwort ...

Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (20 September 2010)

...........
Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (20 September 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...........
> Thomas



nee, nee, nee! wir sprechen hier hochdeutsch! lausitzer schule!


----------



## hucki (20 September 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nee, nee, nee! wir sprechen hier hochdeutsch! lausitzer schule!


Es zwar nicht so schwer zu verstehen, wie oben zu lesen, und Dresdener (oder zumindest Dohnaer) sind nicht so schlimm wie Erzgebirgler, aber als hochdeutsch würd' ich das, was ihr da brabbelt, dann doch nicht gerade bezeichnen.
*duck und weg*


----------



## Paule (20 September 2010)

*FKK Urlaub*

Ein Rentner bucht einen FKK Urlaub "all inklusive". 
Er fiebert dem Urlaub entgegen und ist schon ganz nervös. Endlich ist es soweit, und es geht los.

Schon beim Betreten der Hotelhalle haut es Ihn von den Socken. Alle Gäste und auch die Hotelangestellten laufen völlig nackt durch die Gegend.
Ein junges ( nacktes ) Mädchen bringt Ihn auf sein Zimmer. 
Sie wünscht ihm einen schönen Aufenthalt, erinnert ihn aber noch einmal daran, dass er alle Annehmlichkeiten des Hotels nutzen könne, sofern auch er nackt sei.

So begibt er sich nackend an den Pool und sieht all' die schönen Mädchen.
Sofort regt sich sein bestes Stück, woraufhin sich eine Dame sofort von ihrer Liege erhebt und ihn anspricht: "Sie haben gerufen?"
Er ist ganz verdutzt und weiß gar nicht, was er sagen soll.
Nun sagt sie, "Ihre Erektion bedeutet bei uns, dass sie Sex haben wollen.
Möchten Sie mit mir aufs Zimmer gehen?"
Das geht ja gut los, denkt er und verbringt eine herrliche Stunde auf dem
Zimmer.

Während er sich von seiner Erschöpfung erholt denkt er, "ein kurzer Saunagang wäre jetzt nicht schlecht", und so macht er sich auf den Weg...
Die Sauna ist vollkommen leer. "Klasse", denkt er, "alles für mich alleine, da kann ich mich richtig entspannen."
Als er so eine Weile liegt und immer noch niemand dazugekommen ist, lässt er erst mal ordentlich einen "fahren".
Sofort geht die Tür auf und ein hünenhafter Neger kommt herein. "Sie haben gerufen?"
Der Alte ist wieder ganz verdattert.
"Furzen ist bei uns das Zeichen, dass Sie es einmal richtig von hinten besorgt haben möchten", sagt der Neger und vernascht den Alten sofort.

Am nächsten Morgen steht der Alte angezogen und mit gepacktem Koffer in der Hotelhalle. "Ich möchte abreisen." sagt er zu dem Mädel an der Rezeption.
"Aber warum denn?" fragt sie, "Sie haben doch eine ganze Woche all inklusive gebucht."
Daraufhin sagt der Rentner: 
"Wissen Sie junges Mädel, ich bin in einem Alter, wo ich einmal in der Woche einen Ständer bekomme, aber zehnmal am Tag furzen muss!"


----------



## Gebs (21 September 2010)

Sagt der Arzt zum Ehemann: "Ihre Frau hat eine schwere Stoffwechselkrankheit!"
Sagt der Mann: "Ich weiß, sie braucht 3 mal in der Woche neue Kleider!"


----------



## Matze001 (21 September 2010)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen Amerikanern und einen Joghurt?


Wenn du Joghurt 200 Jahre allein lässt entwickelt sich eine Kultur.


----------



## Jan (21 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Roter Hammer? Wer kommt denn darauf?


 
Ich habe an eine rote Zange gedacht.

Wo darf ich mich nun einordnen?


----------



## Approx (22 September 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe an eine rote Zange gedacht.
> Wo darf ich mich nun einordnen?


Warscheinlich als indianischer Zahnarzt!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 September 2010)

Die Briefträgerin



> Eines Morgens trifft Hannes die Briefträgerin am Gartentor:
> "Warum legen Sie eigentlich meine Post immer auf die Strasse?"
> 
> "Weil ich Angst vor Ihrem großen Hund habe!"
> ...


----------



## Gebs (24 September 2010)

Auch Politiker können sich über Bürokratie amüsieren!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCcNncDYxIQ

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## ThorstenD2 (25 September 2010)

Eigentlich nicht lustig wie ein Sub-Unternehmer (Meisterbetrieb mit ca 10 Mitarbeiten) seine Kabelrinnen befestigt in einem Heizungsraum... Mit Kabelbindern 

Über Entgraten, Zinkspray, Kantenschutz, Potentialausgleich oder die Trennung von Last und Steuerkabelnbrauchen wir jetzt ja erst garnicht nicht zu reden


----------



## TobiasA (25 September 2010)

*Fegefeuer enttarnt*

Das Fegefeuer existiert wirklich:

Fegefeuer, 24109 Melsdorf

Einfach in Google Maps eingeben. Unser Kieler wusste das bestimmt schon lange- ich war das erste Mal sehr erstaunt


----------



## Markus (26 September 2010)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht lustig wie ein Sub-Unternehmer (Meisterbetrieb mit ca 10 Mitarbeiten) seine Kabelrinnen befestigt in einem Heizungsraum... Mit Kabelbindern
> 
> Über Entgraten, Zinkspray, Kantenschutz, Potentialausgleich oder die Trennung von Last und Steuerkabelnbrauchen wir jetzt ja erst garnicht nicht zu reden




Sind die gesägt worden?
Sieht eher aus wie mit der Axt abgeschlagen...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2010)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> ......
> Über Entgraten, Zinkspray, Kantenschutz, Potentialausgleich oder die Trennung von Last und Steuerkabelnbrauchen wir jetzt ja erst garnicht nicht zu reden




Wird doch auch alles völlig überbewertet......


----------



## argv_user (28 September 2010)

*Erpressung*

Schatz, wir gehen doch nachher noch einkaufen?!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2010)

kleine anfrage per PN von einen Forumskollegen zu 
unseren NRW-Stammtisch 



> _Anfrage Zitat:_
> _Zitat von *w....* _
> _Hi Helmut, ich weiss nicht, darf man mit ein kleine Fass Bief mit bringen ?
> Oder da ist in Kneipe es verboten , eigene Getränke mit bringen ?
> ...


 
PS. denn Namen des Kollegen habe ich durch Punkte unkenntlich gemacht,
ich möchte ja niemanden in die Pfanne hauen


----------



## Approx (29 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> denn Namen des Kollegen habe ich durch Punkte unkenntlich gemacht,
> ich möchte ja niemanden in die Pfanne hauen


 
Bei dem Wort "Pfanne" hab ich sofort an "aldy" gedacht... Ach nee, das schreibt man ja "Aldi"!


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> kleine anfrage per PN von einen Forumskollegen zu
> unseren NRW-Stammtisch
> 
> PS. denn Namen des Kollegen habe ich durch Punkte unkenntlich gemacht,
> ich möchte ja niemanden in die Pfanne hauen


 
Eigentlich kann so nur einer schreiben!


----------



## Approx (29 September 2010)

Ob dieses Foto die Ma von Mat Groening zeigt?

seht selbst:



Approx


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

omg, das war jetzt nicht sonderlich apetitlich,


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> omg, das war jetzt nicht sonderlich apetitlich,


 
Es zwingt dich keiner zum Hinschauen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

doch, in diesem fall wurde ich böße überrrascht ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Du hättest das Bild nicht größer machen dürfen.


----------



## PN/DP (29 September 2010)

*Scheiss Wetter!*



> Samstagmorgens bin ich sehr früh aufgestanden! Da es ziemlich kühl war, nahm ich meine lange Unterwäsche aus dem Schrank, zog mich leise an, nahm meinen Helm und meine Lederjacke, schlich mich leise in die Garage, schob mein Motorrad hinaus und fuhr los.
> Plötzlich begann es strömend zu regnen, Regen, der gemischt mit Schnee war und einem Wind mit bis zu 75 km/h. Also fuhr ich wieder in die Garage, stellte das Radio an und hörte, dass das Wetter den ganzen Tag so schlecht bleiben sollte. So ging ich zurück ins Haus, zog mich leise wieder aus und legte mich wieder ins Bett. Dann kuschelte ich mich von hinten an den Rücken meiner Frau, diesmal jedoch mit anderen Gedanken, und sagte leise: " Das Wetter draußen ist furchtbar."
> 
> Ganz verschlafen antwortete sie: "Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber bei diesem scheiß Wetter ist mein Mann mit dem Motorrad unterwegs..........."



Gruß Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 September 2010)

*Verdammt, die ist Gut!*



> Ein typischer Macho ehelichte eine typische gut
> aussehende Frau. Nach der Hochzeit erklärte er ihr
> seine Regeln:
> "Ich werde heim kommen, wann ich will, und ich will
> ...



Gruß Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 September 2010)

*Wie man in den Wald schreit...*



> Mann (ein Arzt) und seine Frau streiten beim Frühstück.
> Mann steht wutentbrannt auf und schreit:
> "Und nur dass du es weißt, du bist auch eine Niete im Bett!"
> Und verlässt das Haus.
> ...



Gruß Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 September 2010)

*Männer sind für solche Wettkämpfe nicht geeignet!*



> Ein Mann und seine Frau hatten sich gestritten und
> redeten nicht mehr miteinander.
> Plötzlich erinnerte er sich, dass er seine Frau bitten
> wollte, ihn am nächsten Morgen um 5:00 zu wecken, da
> ...



Gruß Harald


----------



## Woldo (30 September 2010)

ziemlich ausführliche Artikelbeschreibung http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170544530212


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 September 2010)

*Praktikum*

An der "David Copperfield University of Magic" ist gerade ein Praktikumsplatz zum Zauberlehrling freigeworden... Die Vorgänger konnten alle nicht so recht überzeugen.

Stellenbeschreibung

Es wird das spurlose Verschwinden und plötzliche Wiederauftauchen gefordert.
In der nächsten Stufe soll dann ein Kaninchen in den Backofen gezaubert werden.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Question_mark (30 September 2010)

*Prussttt, ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen*

Hallo,



			
				woldo schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich ausführliche Artikelbeschreibung http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=170544530212



Einfach endgeil, ich schrei mich weg vor Lachen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (1 Oktober 2010)




----------



## PN/DP (4 Oktober 2010)




----------



## Approx (5 Oktober 2010)

Watermelon Headshot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMBYvKFdeiE&NR=1

Approx


----------



## vierlagig (5 Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYXKaAzEJrk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Paule (7 Oktober 2010)

*F1*

Ihr immer mit Eurem "F1"


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2010)

*mal was schönes*

Es gibt doch sicherlich auch Programmiererinnen und Programmierer mit Feingefühl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVGXxZ2UhVw


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sicherlich auch Programmiererinnen und Programmierer mit Feingefühl:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVGXxZ2UhVw
> 
> ...



wasn das für ne weichgespülte kacke?

nimm das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZNej62mHm0
und das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Sh66rgj7_0
und das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzH9w8zuuBk
und das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xsVIekJi3U


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Oktober 2010)

*Beim Beichten ...*

Eines Abends kommt Hochwürden recht bedrückt zum örtlichen 
Stammtisch. Fragt ihn der Wirt: "Nanu, Herr Pfarrer, welche Laus 
ist Ihnen denn heute über die Leber gelaufen?"
"Ach", klagt Hochwürden, "manchmal macht mir mein Amt doch 
ziemlich zu schaffen. Heute hatte ich als erste Beichten gleich 
zwei Fälle von Ehebruch". In diesem Moment tritt die Frau des 
Wirts an denTisch und strahlt den Pfarrer an: "Vielen Dank, 
Hochwürden, dass Sie meine Schwägerin und mich heute früh 
gleich als erste drangenommen haben."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Oktober 2010)

Warum haben Männer nicht so schnell kalt wie Frauen?





Weil Männer in der Lage sind die Heizung zu bedienen!


----------



## Eddiemaus (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hatte irgendwo mal so eine art Logig-Ablaufplan gesehen, wo das Prinzips einer Kaffeemaschine erklärt wurde (für Programmierer mit hätte/wäre/wenn Verknüpfungen) ... also wurde erst von einfach (bestellen und trinken) bis XXL für Programmierer in der PDF/PPT erklärt .. natürlich auf FUN Basis .. aber ich finde das NIRGENDWO ,.. hat das jemand vielleicht bei sich auf der Pladde ??

Danke und Gruß 

Eddiemaus


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Ich kann nur folgendes anbieten:


----------



## Eddiemaus (11 Oktober 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich kann nur folgendes anbieten:




neee das wars leider nicht .. aber die ist auch nicht schlecht .. aber bei der die ich meinte war wirkich so eine Art UML Struktur mit dem Problemlösung


----------



## vierlagig (11 Oktober 2010)

Eddiemaus schrieb:


> neee das wars leider nicht .. aber die ist auch nicht schlecht .. aber bei der die ich meinte war wirkich so eine Art UML Struktur mit dem Problemlösung



also lustig ist das nicht, aber vielleicht das, was du suchst: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoc...om.ibm.help.download.tau.doc/pdf/coffmach.pdf


----------



## Eddiemaus (11 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> also lustig ist das nicht, aber vielleicht das, was du suchst: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoc...om.ibm.help.download.tau.doc/pdf/coffmach.pdf



Nein .. war doch LUSTIG *gg* .. und nicht so ernst


----------



## vierlagig (11 Oktober 2010)

Eddiemaus schrieb:


> Nein .. war doch LUSTIG *gg* .. und nicht so ernst



was auch immer an einem kaffeemaschinenfunktionsablaufplan lustig sein kann


----------



## jabba (11 Oktober 2010)

*Probleme auf der Arche*

Keine Ahnung ob der schon mal hier war ?

http://www.hayungs.de/hayungs31/wp-content/2007/12/noah.jpg


----------



## Approx (12 Oktober 2010)

gerade gefunden:


> Lehrerin zu Max: "Auf dem Dach sitzen sieben Tauben. Du schießt zwei ab! Wieviele sind dann noch übrig?" Darauf Max: "Keine!"
> Lehrerin verwundert: "Wieso das denn?" - "Na, nach dem ersten Schuss sind alle weg geflogen:"
> Lehrerin: "Toll, das ist zwar nicht die Antwort die ich erwartet habe, aber ich mag die Art wie Du denkst."
> Max antwortet: "Ich hätte da aber auch eine Frage: Drei Frauen sitzen in der Eisdiele. Eine leckt am Eis, die Andere beisst in das Eis und die letzte saugt an ihrem Eis. Welche der Damen ist verheiratet?"
> ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2010)

Im Betrieb ist ein schwerer Fehler passiert. Der Betriebsleiter schimpft 
mit einem SPS-Programmierer: "Sind nun Sie verrückt, oder bin ich es?" 
Darauf der Programmierer: "Aber Chef, ein Mann wie Sie wird doch keine 
verrückten Programmierer beschäftigen!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2010)

Brief an Dr. Ruth


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2010)

*ein herz für...*

f a s c h o s


----------



## Zefix (14 Oktober 2010)

Link: This is a link

Reflex?  *ROFL*


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2010)

du musst mir einiges erklären, wer ist tanja:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH-NTHxXWeY


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

diese Dinger habe ich mal irgendwo gefunden... Wer will kann sie sich ausschneiden und sammeln:















Ich denke... so 1 bis 4 davon würden eventuell auch auf mich zutreffen!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2010)

wenn wir schon dabei sind.....


LINK


----------



## AlterEgo (16 Oktober 2010)

Email von einem arabischen Studenten aus Berlin an seinen Vater...



Lieber Papa,
Berlin ist eine wundervolle Stadt, die Leute sind sehr nett und freundlich... ich fühle mich
sehr wohl hier. Mir ist es nur etwas peinlich mit meinem Ferrari 599 GTB aus massivem Gold
in die Uni zu fahren, wo fast alle Lehrer und Kollegen mit dem Zug kommen.
Dein Sohn Nasser

Am nächsten Tag, kriegt Nasser eine Antwort von seinem Vater:

Mein Lieber Sohn,
Ich habe 200 Millionen Dollar auf dein Konto überwiesen. Mach uns nicht lächerlich, du
gehst sofort und kaufst dir auch einen Zug.
In Liebe, Papa.


----------



## AlterEgo (16 Oktober 2010)

Zwei Priester ziehen sich aus und gehen
unter die Dusche.
Kurz darauf bemerken sie, dass sie die Seife
vergessen haben.
Priester John meint, er habe welche in
seinem
Zimmer und verschwindet sogleich ohne sich
wieder anzuziehen.
Er nimmt also zwei Stück Seife,
in jede Hand eines, und macht sich auf den
Weg zurück zur Dusche.
Auf dem Weg dahin kommen ihm drei Nonnen
entgegen. Er kann sich nirgends verstecken.
Also stellt er sich gegen die Wand und
versucht sich möglichst nicht zu bewegen,
um wie eine Statue zu wirken.
Die Nonnen halten an, überrascht eine solch
realistische Statue hier noch nie gesehen zu
haben.
Die erste Nonne streckt ihre Hand aus und
berührt seinen Penis.
Der Priester lässt, völlig überrascht, ein
Stück Seife fallen.
« Oh schaut! Das ist ein Seifenspender »
meint die erste Nonne.
Die zweite Nonne will es auch gleich
versuchen und berührt ebenfalls seinen
Penis.
Er lässt das zweite Stück Seife fallen.
Die dritte Nonne möchte es natürlich auch
wissen und berührt seinen Penis drei,
viermal … ohne Erfolg.
Sie macht voller Tatendrang weiter. in der
Hoffnung. auch noch ein Stück Seife zu
bekommen.
Plötzlich schreit sie laut:
"Heiliger Vater, er spendet auch
Dusch-Gel!


----------



## AlterEgo (16 Oktober 2010)

Es war einmal ein Mann, der unheimlich gerne
gekochte Bohnen aß. Er liebte gekochte
Bohnen
über alles, aber leider hatten sie immer so
eine unangenehme und irgendwie
"lebendige" Wirkung bei ihm.
Eines Tages lernte er eine liebreizende
Frau kennen und verliebte sich in sie. Als
sie dann später heiraten wollten, dachte er
sich: "Sie wird mich hassen, wenn ich
das mit den Bohnen nicht in den Griff
bekomme!" Also zog er einen
Schlussstrich und gab seine geliebten Bohnen
auf.
Einige Wochen nach der Hochzeit, auf dem
Weg nach Hause, ging sein Auto plötzlich
kaputt und weil sie weit oben am Berg
wohnten, rief er sie an und gab Bescheid,
dass es später werde, weil er ja laufen
müsse.
Als er dann so lief, kam er an einer
Fressbude vorbei, aus der der
unwiderstehliche Duft von heissen Bohnen
strömte. Weil er ja nun doch noch einige
Kilometer zu laufen hatte, dachte er sich,
dass die Wirkung der Bohnen bis nach Hause
nachgelassen haben dürfte, Also kehrte er
ein
und bestellte sich DREI riesige Portionen
Bohnen.---Auf dem Heimweg furzte er
ununterbrochen.
Als er endlich zu Hause ankam, fühlte er
sich sicher, die Furzerei überstanden zu
haben. Seine Frau erwartete ihn ziemlich
aufgeregt an der Tür. "Liebling, ich
habe für Dich die weltbeste Überraschung zum
Abendessen vorbereitet". Sie verband
ihm
die Augen und er musste versprechen, nicht
zu
spicken. Sie führte ihn zu seinem Stuhl, und
bat ihn, Platz zu nehmen. Plötzlich
verspürte
er, wie sich langsam aber sicher ein
gigantischer Furz in seinem Darm bildete.
Glücklicherweise klingelte genau in diesem
Moment das Telefon und die Frau bat ihn,
noch
einen Moment zu warten.
Kaum hatte sie das Zimmer verlassen, nutze
er die Gelegenheit. Er verlagerte sein
Gewicht auf das linke Bein und ließ es
krachen. Es war nicht nur laut, sondern roch
auch noch nach verfaulten Eiern. Er konnte
kaum noch atmen. Er ertastete seine
Serviette
und fächerte sich Luft zu. Aber kaum dass er
sich erholt hatte, bahnte sich die nächste
Katastrophe an. Wieder hob er sein Bein
und
"FFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTT"
Es hörte sich an wie ein startender
Dieselmotor und überbot alles jemals an
Gestank dagewesene. Um nicht zu ersticken,
fuchtelte er wie wild mit den Armen, in der
Hoffnung, der Gestank würde sich verziehen,
was ihm auch einigermaßen gelang. Aber, oje,
da spürte er schon wieder erneutes Unheil
aufziehen. Diesmal hob er sein anderes Bein
und ließ den heißen feuchten Dampf
ab---Dieser Furz hätte einen Orden
verdient!!!!!!!! Die Fenster wackelten, das
Geschirr klapperte auf dem Tisch und eine
Minute später waren ALLE Blumen tot. Das
ging
so die nächsten 10 Minuten weiter, und immer
wieder lauschte er, ob sein Weib noch
telefonierte.
Als er hörte, wie der Hörer aufgelegt
wurde, was gleichzeitig das Ende seiner
Einsamkeit und Freiheit bedeutete, legte er
fein säuberlich die Serviette auf den Tisch
und seine Hände darüber.
Zufrieden lächelnd war er ein Sinnbild der
Unschuld, als seine Frau zurück kam. Sie
entschuldigte sich, dass es sooo lange
gedauert hatte und wollte wissen, ob er auch
wirklich nicht geschummelt habe.
Nachdem er ihr dies versicherte, entfernte
sie ihm die Augenbinde und rief:" Ü B E
R R A S C H U N G ! ! ! "

ZU SEINEM ENTSETZEN MUSSTE ER FESTSTELLEN,
DASS AM TISCH NOCH WEITERE 12 GÄSTE WAREN,
DIE IHN TOTAL ENTGEISTERT
ANSTARRTEN..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Oktober 2010)

ich bin lilas link gefolgt und darauf gestossen

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPTyllj9DRs&feature=related

*also ich fands sau komisch *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (17 Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMpmW4DTBi0


----------



## AlterEgo (17 Oktober 2010)

John wollte Sex mit einer
Kollegin aus
seinem Büro haben, Sie allerdings
hatte bereits einen Freund. Eines
Tages war John so frustriert, dass er
direkt zu Ihr ging und zu Ihr sagte,
"Ich gebe Dir 100 Euro wenn Du Liebe
mit mir machst!" Die Kollegin sagte
"NEIN" Daraufhin antwortete John:
"ich
bin sehr schnell, ich werfe das Geld
auf den Boden, Du kniest Dich um das
Geld aufzuheben, und schon bin ich
fertig." Sie dachte an die 100 Euro
und sagte daraufhin, sie werde ihren
Freund fragen. Sie ging ans Telefon
rief Ihren Freund an und erzählte Ihm
die Geschichte. Ihr Freund sagte zu
Ihr: "verlange 200 Euro, hebe das Geld
sofort auf, er bekommt in dieser Zeit
nicht mal seine Hose auf und DU hast
die Kohle!" Sie sagte: "gut, das
ist
ein guter Deal, ich sage es meinem
Kollegen." Der Freund wartete
ungeduldig auf den Rückruf seiner
Freundin. Nach 45 Minuten kam der
ersehnte Rückruf seiner Freundin und
sie sagte: "Das Schwein hatte
Centstücke


----------



## AlterEgo (17 Oktober 2010)

Zwei Kolleginnen unterhalten sich auf der
Arbeit beim
Kaffee trinken:

Was für einen Sex hattest Du gestern?

Katastrophal... Mein Mann kam von der Arbeit,
aß sein
Essen innerhalb von 3 Minuten auf, danach
hatten wir 4
Minuten Sex und nach
2 Minuten ist er eingeschlafen... Und Du?

Phantastisch. Mein Mann kam Nach Hause,
führte mich zu
einem tollen Essen aus, danach sind wir eine
Stunde
lang nach Hause spaziert, nach Kerzenschein
und einer
Stunde Vorspiel, hatten wir eine Stunde lang
phantastischen Sex und stell Dir vor, am
Schluss haben
wir eine Stunde lang geredet. In einem Wort-
Märchenhaft!

Zur selben Zeit unterhalten sich zwei
Kollegen:

Was für einen Sex hattest Du gestern?

Super! Ich komme nach Hause, das Essen steht
auf dem
Tisch; habe gegessen, hatte Sex und bin
sofort
eingeschlafen. Und Du?

Katastrophal... Ich komme nach Hause und da
gibt es
keinen Strom, da ich vergessen habe die
Stromrechnung
zu bezahlen, deswegen habe ich meine
irgendwohin zum
Essen ausgeführt. Das Essen war scheiße und
war so
teuer, dass ich kein Geld mehr fürs Taxi
hatte, also
musste ich zu Fuß nach Hause laufen! Zu
Hause
angekommen, natürlich kein Strom, musste dann
wieder
die verdammten Kerzen anzünden! Ich war so
wütend,
dass
es eine Stunde dauerte bis er stand und
danach eine
Stunde bis ich gekommen bin, und deswegen bin
ich so
ausgerastet, dass ich dann eine Stunde lang
nicht
einschlafen konnte


----------



## Manfred Stangl (18 Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen:



> *Paar im Bett.*
> *ER: "Ach sag mir doch die drei Worte, die Liebende für immer aneinander binden!"*
> *SIE: "Ich bin schwanger!"*


 


> *Paula: "Nein Hans! Ich will erst nach der Heirat mit Dir schlafen..."*
> *Hans: "Gut, dann ruf' mich an, wenn Du geheiratet hast ."*


 


> *Sie liegen auf der Couch: "So ein Partnertausch ist wirklich nicht ganz ohne."*
> *"Ja, aber ich wüsste schon gerne, was unsere Frauen gerade machen."*


 


> *"Frau Müller redet nicht mehr mit ihrem Mann."*
> *"Wieso denn nicht???"*
> *"Sie hat ihren Mann um 100 Euro für den Schönheitssalon gebeten!"*
> *"Na und?"*
> *"Er hat ihr 1000 Euro gegeben!"*


 


> *"Papa, stimmt es, dass in einigen Teilen Afrikas die Männer ihre Frauen vor der Ehe nicht kennen?"*
> *"Das ist in jedem Land so, mein Sohn ...*


----------



## Manfred Stangl (18 Oktober 2010)

einen hab ich noch:



> *Und der Beste zum Schluss:
> Fragt die eine Blondine  die andere: "Was meinst Du, was ist weiter  entfernt, London oder der  Mond"?
> Sagt die andere: "Haallloooooooo, siehst du London von hier  aus?! *


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2010)

rechtzeitig zur weihnachtsgeschenkesaison nun endlich online gegangen http://www.plastination-products.com


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> rechtzeitig zur weihnachtsgeschenkesaison nun endlich online gegangen http://www.plastination-products.com




Also das ist echt die Grenze der Geschmacklosigkeit. Für 70k€ kann man sich einen chinesischen Regimekritiker ins Wohnzimmer holen. Produktions- und Lieferzeit beträgt 8-10 Monate.. vielleicht darf man sich den sogar noch selber schießen.. :sw21:

Nee.. sowas sollte verboten werden..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## RGerlach (22 Oktober 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Also das ist echt die Grenze der Geschmacklosigkeit. Für 70k€ kann man sich einen chinesischen Regimekritiker ins Wohnzimmer holen. Produktions- und Lieferzeit beträgt 8-10 Monate.. vielleicht darf man sich den sogar noch selber schießen.. :sw21:
> 
> Nee.. sowas sollte verboten werden..
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich möchte für den Herren zwar keine Lanze brechen, aber Du und Dein Wohnzimmer sind wahrscheinlich nicht in folgender Definition enthalten:



> Die in unserer Produktpalette enthaltenen originalen anatomischen Lehrpräparate menschlichen Ursprungs dürfen nur für medizinische Ausbildungs- und Forschungszwecke verwendet werden und sind ausschließlich für qualifizierte Nutzer (siehe Definition) verfügbar.


 
Grüße

Ralph


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (22 Oktober 2010)

Ein Manager wurde im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt. 
Der Manager wandte sich ihr zu und sagte: "Wollen wir uns ein wenig  unterhalten? Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge schneller vorüber gehen,  wenn man mit einem Mitpassagier redet." 
Das kleine Mädchen, welches eben sein Buch geöffnet hatte, schloss es  langsam und sagte zum Manager: "Über was möchten Sie reden?" - "Oh,  ich weiss nicht", antwortete der Manager. "Wie wär´s über die  aktuelle Finanzkrise?" 
"OK", sagte sie, "dies wäre ein interessantes Thema! Aber erlauben  Sie mir zuerst eine Frage: Ein Pferd, eine Kuh und ein Reh essen alle  dasselbe Zeug: Gras. Aber das Reh scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die  Kuh einen flachen Fladen und das Pferd produziert Klumpen  getrockneten Grases. Warum, denken Sie, dass dies so ist?" 
Der Manager denkt darüber nach und sagt: "Nun, ich habe keine Idee." 
Darauf antwortet das kleine Mädchen: "Fühlen Sie sich wirklich  kompetent genug über die aktuelle Finanzkrise zu reden, wenn Sie beim  Thema Scheisse schon überfordert sind...?"


----------



## hucki (22 Oktober 2010)

*Disketten-Problem*

Folgendes Problem erreichte den Mitarbeiter einer IT-Hotline (als noch Disketten in Mode waren):

Anfrage von Anwenderin:

"Wenn ich einen Film auf meine Diskette speichern möchte, kommt die Meldung, dass auf der Diskette nicht genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden ist.
Dann versuche ich es mit "Verknüpfung speichern" und dann ist Platz genug und der Film ist auf der Diskette.
Problem ist aber, wenn ich diesen Film auf der Diskette auf einem anderen PC anschauen möchte.
Da kommt die Meldung: "nicht gefunden". Aber auf meinem PC funktioniert es. Was kann es sein?"

------

Da davon auszugehen ist, dass Fachbegriffe und technische Erläuterungen bei dieser Fragestellerin wohl nicht zur Lösung des Problems beitragen werden, musste sich der Mitarbeiter was einfallen lassen, damit es wirklich jeder versteht. Ob der Anwenderin damit letztendlich geholfen war weiß man nicht, aber seine Erklärung müsste mehr als verständlich gewesen sein.







Antwort IT-Hotline:

Sehr geehrte Anwenderin,
in Ihre Handtasche passt Ihr Pelzmantel einfach nicht rein.
Ein Zettel mit Vermerk, dass Ihr Pelzmantel im Schrank hängt, passt in Ihre Handtasche rein.
Also solange Sie diesen Zettel daheim lesen, finden Sie Ihren Pelzmantel im Schrank.
Schwieriger wird es, wenn Sie Ihre Freundin besuchen und dort Ihren Zettel lesen und erfahren, dass Ihr Pelzmantel im Schrank hängt.
In dem Schrank von Ihrer Freundin können Sie suchen, so lange Sie wollen, Ihren Pelzmantel finden Sie dort bestimmt nicht...

Noch eine Hilfe:
Handtasche = Diskette
Pelzmantel = Film
Zettel = Verknüpfung
Schrank = PC
Motten im Schrank = PC Virus
Nachbar im Schrank = Hacker

...alles klar?!


----------



## Approx (24 Oktober 2010)

*Harley vs. Kawasaki*

Eine Zugfahrt duch die Alpen. 
In einem Abteil sitzen eine Nonne und eine aufreizende Blonde, gegenüber ein Harleyfahrer und ein Kawasakifahrer. 
Der erste Tunnel wird durchfahren. Im Abteil ist es dunkel, und alle hören einen schallende Ohrfeige. Der Zug verlässt den Tunnel, es wird wieder hell und der Harleyfahrer hält sich die Wange. 
Die Nonne denkt: Bestimmt hat der eine Motorradfahrer versucht mich anzufassen, dabei hat er die Blonde erwischt, und die hat eine runtergehauen. 
Die Blonde denkt: Bestimmt hat der Harleyfahrer versucht mich anzugrapschen, hat die Nonne erwischt, und die hat Ihm eine geknallt.

Der Harleyfahrer denkt: Bestimmt hat der Kawafahrer versucht die Blonde anzufassen und die hat aus Versehen mich erwischt. 

Und was denkt sich der Kawafahrer : KLASSE! -im nächsten Tunnel knall' ich ihm wieder eine.

 Approx


----------



## ThorstenD2 (24 Oktober 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Eine Zugfahrt duch die Alpen.
> In einem Abteil sitzen eine Nonne und eine aufreizende Blonde, gegenüber ein Harleyfahrer und ein Kawasakifahrer.
> Der erste Tunnel wird durchfahren. Im Abteil ist es dunkel, und alle hören einen schallende Ohrfeige. Der Zug verlässt den Tunnel, es wird wieder hell und der Harleyfahrer hält sich die Wange.
> Die Nonne denkt: Bestimmt hat der eine Motorradfahrer versucht mich anzufassen, dabei hat er die Blonde erwischt, und die hat eine runtergehauen.
> ...



Der Ursprung mit dem Holländer war irgendwie witziger *ROFL*


----------



## hucki (24 Oktober 2010)

Zusatz zur Rechtschreibreform:


> Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, wiel wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr als Gnaezs.


----------



## Gebs (25 Oktober 2010)

Ein Mann kauft einen neuen PC. Beim Installieren des Betriebssystems wird er
aufgefordert ein Passwort einzugeben. Er entscheidet sich für "Penis".
Darauf erscheint ein Dialog: "Ihr Passwort ist leider zu kurz!"


----------



## thomass5 (26 Oktober 2010)

> *wenn deine alte schwanger ist, streicheln alle ihren bauch und sagen, HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH. aber keiner rubbelt deinen penis und sagt: gut gemacht.... *




123456789            
Thomas


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Oktober 2010)

> *aber keiner rubbelt deinen penis*



Da bin ich aber auch sehr froh drüber.
Wenn dann müsste es *keine* heissen.
Die die sich über *keiner* freuen, haben wahrscheinlich auch keine schwangere Frau, sondern nur einen Freund, und der wird derzeit sich etwas schwer tun schwanger zu werden.


----------



## Befree (26 Oktober 2010)

Ach.. selbst bei keiner...

beim rubbeln ist das eigentlich völlig rille xD


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2010)

_Bier_ ist nicht nur lecker und gesund, es hilft sogar bei einer ausgewogenen Ernährung und kann uns beim *Abnehmen* unterstützen:


> *An alle, die die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben haben, vielleicht im Sommer mit einem Waschbrettbauch zu beeindrucken...*
> 
> Ich kann nun endlich beweisen, daß wir mit unserer Tätigkeit am Wochenende völlig richtig liegen - denn alle bekannten Diäten vernachlässigen völlig einen wichtigen Punkt: die Temperatur der Speisen und Getränke.
> 
> ...


Somit ist _Bier _eines der wichtigsten Nahrungsmittel überhaupt und sollte immer gekühlt und auch in ausreichenden Mengen vorhanden sein!
Diese Theorie werden Euch auch 80% der männlichen Bevölkerung jederzeit gerne bestätigen…

Damit bei der Bierdiät der Promillewert nicht außer Kontrolle gerät, hier der Trinkplan zum downloaden:


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2010)

*Wie man professionell auf Dorffesten Bier trinkt!!!!*

1. 
Ein Bier bestellen geht gar nicht. Damit sagt man, dass man ne knickerige Sau ist, keine Freunde hat oder Antialkoholiker ist, quasi das Allerletzte.

2.
Also immer mindestens zehn Stück, einen Meter oder ein ganzes Tablett bestellen. Nie vorher abzählen wie viel Leute um einen rum stehen und dann die genaue Anzahl bestellen. Am Besten irgendeine Zahl über die Theke grölen und ab dafür.

3.
Ganz falsch: die Umstehenden fragen, ob sie überhaupt noch ein Bier haben wollen. Wichtige Regel: Gefragt wird nicht. Saufen ist schließlich kein Spaß.

4.
Wenn der Stoff da ist, nicht blöd rumgucken und überlegen, wem man denn eines in die Hand drücken soll. Am Besten die Gläser wild in der Umgebung verteilen, denn nur so zeigt man seine Großzügigkeit. Nur der Kleinkarierte Pisser stellt sich da an.

5.
Wer zahlt wann die nächste Runde? In der Regel kommt jeder der Reihe nach dran. Ganz miese Wichser saufen die ersten neun Runden an der Theke mit und wenn sie an der Reihe wären, müssen sie plötzlich pissen. Der erste Besteller bestimmt meist die Dauer des Projekts: wenn er zwölf Bier bestellt, müssen alle solange warten, bis zwölf Runden durch sind. Wichtig ist, dass der Strom nie abreißt. Also wenn alle noch die Hälfte im Glas haben sofort die nächste Runde ordern und das neue Glas in die Hand drücken. Was voll peinlich ist: mit zwei Gläsern in der Hand an der Theke stehen. Deshalb ist Tempo angesagt beim Reinschütten, ist schließlich kein Kindergeburtstag.

6.
Richtig fiese Schweine bestellen zwischendurch noch ne Runde Korn oder die absolute Hölle - "Jägermeister". Hier wird es ernst.
Sollte sich so was andeuten, kann man bloß noch die Flucht ergreifen.
Merke: Biersaufen kann man auf dem Dorffest mit etwas Planung und Glück überleben. Aber nach Jägermeister weigert sich sogar der Notarzt, diese Schweinerei wieder zu beleben.

7.
Konsequent durchgezogen bist Du normalerweise im Zelt um halb neun stramm wie ein Kesselflicker.
Geht natürlich nicht, weil, Du kannst ja noch nicht nach Hause wegen Verdacht auf Weichei.
Was also dann? Pausen machen!
Dafür sind in der Regel zwei Sachen vorgesehen: Bratwurstfressen und Tanzen.



Erstens: Bratwurstfressen

Vorteil: an der Bude gibt's kein Jägermeister. Da bist Du also ne Zeit lang sicher vor der Alkoholvergiftung durch Andere. Nu sind die Bratwurststände auf Dorffesten immer so konzipiert, dass die Nachfrage immer größer ist als das Angebot. In der Bude arbeiten auch meistens Fachkräfte, denen man beim Grillen die Schuhe besohlen kann. Einzige Qualifikation: sie können mit einem Sauerstoffanteil in der Luft von unter 1 % überleben, deswegen wirken sie auch so scheintot. Nu sagt der Laie: wat'n Scheiß, das könnte man doch viel besser organisieren: Zackzack kämen die Riemen über'n Tresen. Falsch: die mickrigen Bratwurstbuden mit den Untoten am Grill stehen da nicht aus Versehen, sondern absichtlich. Hier kann man Asyl von der Sauferei beantragen und je länger man auf den verkohlten Prengel warten muss, desto größer die Überlebenschance.


Zweitens: Tanzen

Im Vergleich zu Bratwurstfressen natürlich die schlechtere Wahl, weil anstrengend und mit Frauen. Aber irgendwann geht halt kein Riemen mehr rein in den Pansen und Du musst in den sauren Apfel beißen. Also zack, einen Rochen von den Bänken gerissen und irgendwie bescheuerte Bewegungen machen.
Wenn Du Glück hast, spielt die Kapelle mehr als zwei Stücke und Du kannst Dir ein paar Bier aus den Rippen schwitzen. Hast Du Pech, kommt sofort nach dem ersten Stück der Thekenmarsch und Du stehst wieder da, von wo Du gerade geflohen bist.


Drittens: Sektbar

Eine richtig gruselige Bude, quasi die Abferkelbox im Festzelt. Hier iss es so voll und eng, hier bleibst Du auch noch stehen, wenn's eigentlich nicht mehr geht. Es soll schon Kriegsverletzte gegeben haben, denen hat man in der Sektbar beide Beinprothesen geklaut und sie haben's nicht gemerkt.
Doch der Preis, den Du für die Stehhilfe zahlst ist hoch: Du musst Sekt saufen aus so mickrigen Blumenvasen, die man von der Spermaprobe beim Urologen kennt Ziemlich eklig alles. Wenn's keine Sektbar gibt, gibt's meist ne Cocktailbar: Cocktail heißt im Zelt aber nicht Caipirinhia oder Margarita sondern Cola/Korn oder Korn mit Cola.
Also vorsichtig: hier kann's ganz schnell zu Ende gehen. Eine Alternative für den ganz schnellen Weg ins Nirwana ist noch der Zaubertrank Korea. Vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis her immer noch ne reelle Sache. So besäuft sich der kritische Verbraucher und hat es ruckzuck geschafft. Doch bevor Du nach Hause darfst kommt noch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt, nämlich...


Viertens: Kotzen

Klingt scheiße, Du wirst aber dankbar sein, wenn Dein Körper Dir dieses Geschenk bereitet. Du hast Platz für neue Bratwürste und vielleicht sogar Glück, dass Du die letzten zwanzig Bier noch erwischst, bevor sie Dein Gehirn erreicht haben. Der Profi jedenfalls kotzt oft und gern. So, jetzt wären wir auch schon beim Nachhause gehen Haha.
Wenn Du aber den Zeitpunkt verpasst hast und kommst vom Pissen oder Bratwurstkotzen wieder ins Zelt und es sind bloß noch zwanzig Mann übrig,
Ätsch: Arschkarte gezogen. Denn jetzt heißt es:


Fünftens: Die Letzten

Ab jetzt geht es um so spannende Sachen wie Fassaussaufen! es ist immer mehr drin als Du denkst! Oder Absacker trinken. Wenn's ein Jägermeister ist kannst Du Dir gleich den Umweg über den Notarzt sparen und den Bestatter anrufen. Jeder passt jetzt auf, dass keiner heimlich abhaut. Die Ersten sacken einfach so vor der Theke zusammen, damit sie jedenfalls nicht noch mehr saufen müssen. Vorteil dieser Phase des Dorffestes: Du musst nicht mehr extra nach draußen latschen für Pissen und Kotzen: geht jetzt alles vor Ort.


Sechstens: Nach Hause

Fällt aus. Mach Dir keine Illusionen: Alleine schaffst Du es nicht mehr, Taxis gibt's nicht auf dem Land und wenn würden sie Dich nicht mitnehmen. Deine Frau kommt nicht um Dich zu holen, die ist froh, dass dieses Wrack nicht in der Wohnung liegt und der Gestank in die Möbel zieht. Was bleibt ist...


Siebtens: Der Morgen danach

Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen brechen durch die Ritzen in der Festzeltplane. Du wirst wach von einem Zungenkuss wie Du ihn noch nie in Deinem Leben gekriegt hast. Leidenschaftlich küsst Du zurück. Dann machst Du Deine verklebten Augen auf und blickst in das fröhliche Gesicht des zottigen Köters von dem Zeltfritzen. Und mit einem eigenen Beitrag zum Thema Würfelhusten fängt der Tag wieder an. Dein Kopf fühlt sich an wie nach einem Steckschuss. Jetzt hilft nur noch: Stützbier bis die Maschine wieder halbwegs normal läuft


----------



## nade (26 Oktober 2010)

Ohne Worte


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

@huckie...*ROFL*

wie alt bist du das du schon deine Memoarien schreibst


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...wie alt bist du ...


Im besten Dorffestalter:
- genügend der 4x jährlich stattfindenden Trainingseinheiten absolviert, um durch zu halten
- Gehalt ist mittlerweile zumindest so hoch, das ich mich an Regel 1 und 2 halten kann und auch noch was für die erste Pause über ist
- noch keine Beinprothese, die man in der dritten Pause klauen könnte
- auch noch jung genug, um vor Viertens nach Hause zu kommen
- und vor allem kann ich mich momentan noch d'ran erinnern - wer weiß, wie's demnächst aussieht


----------



## Dr.M (27 Oktober 2010)

hucki schrieb:


> Trinkt man also ein großes Glas Bier (ca. 400 g mit 0 Grad) verliert man ca. 14800 Kalorien.
> Jetzt muß man natürlich noch die Kalorien des Bieres abziehen ca. 800 Kalorien über 400 g Bier.


  nette Rechung, leider gibt es den Unterschied zwischen Kalorie und Kilokalorie. Und der liegt -wie es schon der Name sagt- beim Faktor 1000.

Zum Erwärmen braucht man 14800 cal. OK. Sind 14,8 kcal. 400g Bier haben 168 kcal. Wird eng mit dem Abnehmen:-D


----------



## erzteufele (27 Oktober 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> nette Rechung, leider gibt es den Unterschied zwischen Kalorie und Kilokalorie. Und der liegt -wie es schon der Name sagt- beim Faktor 1000.
> 
> Zum Erwärmen braucht man 14800 cal. OK. Sind 14,8 kcal. 400g Bier haben 168 kcal. Wird eng mit dem Abnehmen:-D



verdammte klugscheißer xD


----------



## Approx (27 Oktober 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> verdammte klugscheißer xD


Hinzu kommt noch die Tatsache, dass sich Bier oder Wasser mit einer Temperatur von 0°C schwer trinken lässt! Da wäre eher lutschen angesagt... (Stichwort Aggregatzustand)


----------



## Zefix (27 Oktober 2010)

Beim Wasser geb ich dir Recht, aber Bier geht bis -4, -5 Grad, Je nach Umdrehungen


----------



## Verpolt (27 Oktober 2010)

"Klugscheiss an"

Faustregel: Alkoholgehalt:2 = Solidus (unter Null). Also: Bier: 5% Alkohol:2 = -2,5°C. Achtung! Wasser + Alkohol kann azeotropes Gemisch ergeben, aber auch partiell gefrieren (z.B. dünne Eisschicht auf Getränk, sofern keine azeotrope Zusammensetzung): siehe Ouzo! 

"Klugscheiss aus"


----------



## Approx (27 Oktober 2010)

Zefix schrieb:


> Beim Wasser geb ich dir Recht, aber Bier geht bis -4, -5 Grad, Je nach Umdrehungen


Ok mag sein. Dann möchte ich aber sehen, wie Du einen großen Humpen -4,5°C kalten Bieres auf ex weghaust! Da werden deine Mandeln aber ordendlich klingeln...
Viel Spaß! *ROFL*


----------



## Verpolt (27 Oktober 2010)

> Da werden deine Mandeln aber ordendlich klingeln..



wenn er noch welche drinninne hat


----------



## Approx (27 Oktober 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> wenn er noch welche drinninne hat


Ok, dann wandern halt vor Schreck seine Testikel in die Bauchhöhle zurück! (Die wird er ja wohl noch haben). Ist doch eh nur Spaß! 
Approx


----------



## Dr.M (27 Oktober 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> verdammte klugscheißer xD



Ich wollt ja auch niemandem ans Bein pissen. Die Rechnung war einfach nur zu schön um wahr zu sein. So´n Mist, hatte schon Urlaub beantragt zum "Abnehmen"


----------



## hucki (27 Oktober 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> ...Sind 14,8 kcal. 400g Bier haben 168 kcal. Wird eng mit dem Abnehmen:-D


Den Rest macht Placebo.



Dr.M schrieb:


> ...So´n Mist, hatte schon Urlaub beantragt zum "Abnehmen"


Mein Urlaub steht - muß ja für die 2. Sache im Training bleiben.



Approx schrieb:


> Ok, dann wandern halt vor Schreck seine Testikel in die Bauchhöhle zurück! (Die wird er ja wohl noch haben)...


Die kommen da erst raus, sind deutsche Testikel!!!

*ROFL*


----------



## C7633 (28 Oktober 2010)

Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt

Sagt der Arzt:

"Sie sollten aufhören zu ornanieren"

Fragt der Mann:

"Wieso?"

Sagt der Arzt:

"Damit ich Sie untersuchen kann"


----------



## erzteufele (28 Oktober 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja auch niemandem ans Bein pissen. Die Rechnung war einfach nur zu schön um wahr zu sein. So´n Mist, hatte schon Urlaub beantragt zum "Abnehmen"



vorallem könnte man zur alten sagen ich geh ins fittnessstudio "auf zum nächsten pub" und es wäre nichtmal gelogen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2010)

Ein älteres Paar, Margaret und Ernst, fährt nach Texas ... 
Ernst wollte schon immer ein paar originale Westernstiefel haben. 
Er sah ein Paar und kaufte diese. 
Zuhause lief er stolz mit ihnen umher und säuselte in die Küche zu seiner
Frau: "Siehst du eine Veränderung an mir?" 
Margaret schaut ihn an und sagt: "Nein, ich sehe nichts anderes an dir!" 
Frustriert rennt er ins Bad, zieht sich splitternackt aus, außer natürlich
die Cowboystiefel und fragt Margaret, schon etwas lauter: "Siehst du JETZT
eine Veränderung an mir???" 
"Ernst! Was soll anders sein??? Er hängt heute, er hing gestern und er wird
morgen wieder hängen!" 
Wutentbrannt brüllt Ernst: "Weißt du warum er hängt????? 
"Nein." 
"Weil er auf meine nagelneuen Cowboystiefel hinunterschaut!!!" 
Ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sagt Margaret: 
"Du hättest einen Hut kaufen sollen, Ernst ... einen Hut hättest du kaufen
sollen ...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2010)




----------



## Jan (28 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


>


 

Was bedeutet UKTV?


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Was bedeutet UKTV?



http://tinyurl.com/37og9wa


----------



## Jan (28 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> http://tinyurl.com/37og9wa


 
Danke, da hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können.

...


----------



## marlob (28 Oktober 2010)

Es ist schon tief in der Nacht, als Mick den Pub verlässt und durch die  dunklen Gassen nach Hause geht. Als er an einem Park vorbei  kommt, huscht aus der Dunkelheit ein Schatten an ihn heran. Eine  Frauenstimme flüstert ihm zu: "20 Euro." Das ist zwar in Irland nicht  legal, aber Mick denkt sich, was soll's, und die beiden treiben es  gleich an Ort und Stelle hinter einem Gebüsch miteinander. Plötzlich  kommt ein Polizeiauto vorbei. Dem Polizist fällt etwas auf und er  beleuchtet das Gebüsch mit dem Scheinwerfer.
"Ist da jemand?" fragt der Polizist.
"Ja. Ich mache hier Liebe mit meiner Ehefrau." antwortet Mick.
"Oh!" sagt der Polizist "Entschuldigung, das wusste ich nicht."
"Bevor Sie ihr ins Gesicht geleuchtet haben, wusste ich es auch nicht."


----------



## AlterEgo (29 Oktober 2010)

Was zum schmunzeln:

Rechtsanwälte sollten niemals einer
Großmutter eine Frage stellen, wenn sie
nicht
auf ungewöhnliche Antworten vorbereitet sind.

In einem Gericht einer kleinen Stadt in den
Südstaaten der USA rief der Anwalt des
Klägers die erste Zeugin in den Zeugenstand.
Eine ältere, großmütterliche Frau. 

Er ging auf sie zu und fragte sie:
"Mrs.
Jones, kennen Sie mich?" Sie
antwortete:
"Ja, ich kenne Sie, Mr. Williams. Ich
kenne Sie seit Sie ein 

kleiner Junge waren und offen gesagt, Sie
haben mich sehr enttäuscht. Sie lügen, Sie
betrügen Ihre Frau, Sie manipulieren die
Leute und reden schlecht über sie hinter
deren Rücken. Sie glauben, Sie sind ein
bedeutender Mann, dabei haben Sie gerade mal
so viel Verstand, um ein paar Blatt Papier
zu
bewegen. Ja, ich kenne Sie." 

Der Rechtsanwalt war sprachlos und wusste
nicht, was er tun sollte, ging ein paar
Schritte im Gerichtssaal hin und her und
fragte die Zeugin dann: "Mrs. Jones,
kennen Sie den Anwalt der Verteidigung?"

Sie antwortete: "Ja, ich kenne Mr.
Bradley seit er ein junger Mann war. Er ist
faul, tut immer fromm, dabei hat er ein
Alkoholproblem. Er kann mit niemandem einen
normalen Umgang pflegen und seine
Anwalts-Kanzlei ist die schlechteste in der
ganzen Provinz. Nicht zu vergessen, er
betrügt seine Frau mit drei anderen Frauen,
eine davon ist Ihre. Ja ich kenne ihn."

Daraufhin rief der Richter die beiden
Anwälte
zu sich an den Richtertisch und sagte leise
zu ihnen: "Wenn einer von euch beiden
Idioten die Frau jetzt fragt, ob sie mich
kennt, schicke ich euch beide auf den
elektrischen Stuhl!"


----------



## AlterEgo (29 Oktober 2010)

Im Krankenhaus:

Schwester: So, jetzt nehmen wir unsere
Tabletten - und dann werden wir schön
schlafen!
Patient: Warum nehmen denn WIR die
Tabletten?
Schwester: Das sagte ich doch eben - damit
wir schön schlafen!
Patient: Ja, ist denn das erlaubt?
Schwester: Was soll den daran nicht erlaubt
sein?
Patient: Na, dass Sie jetzt ins Bett gehen!
Schwester: Ich gehe doch jetzt nicht ins
Bett! Ich habe Nachtdienst!
Patient: Um Gottes Willen, dann können Sie
doch keine Tablette nehmen.
Schwester: Wie kommen Sie denn darauf, dass
ich eine Tablette nehmen will?
Patient: Nein, nicht eine Ganze, aber Sie
wollten doch die Hälfte von meiner, und dann
wollten wir schön schlafen.
Schwester: Sagen Sie, ist Ihnen nicht gut?
Haben Sie Fieber?
Patient: Mir ist gut! Aber Sie sind doch
hier reingekommen und haben gesagt, das wir
jetzt
unsere Tablette nehmen wollen. Ich hätte
Ihnen ja auch die Hälfte der Tablette
abgegeben. Aber Sie haben ja Nachtdienst.
Schwester: Das haben Sie vollkommen falsch
verstanden.
Patient: Haben Sie denn keinen Nachtdienst?
Schwester: Natürlich habe ich Nachtdienst.
Deshalb bringe ich ja die Tablette.
Patient: Bringen Sie das nicht ein bisschen
durcheinander?
Schwester: Ich bringe überhaupt nichts
durcheinander. Wir nehmen jetzt die Tablette
und dann machen wir das Licht aus.
Patient: Nein, bitte nicht, Schwester,
erstens haben Sie Nachtdienst und zweitens
kann jemand reinkommen.
Schwester: Ich glaube, wir müssen doch mal
das Fieber messen.
Patient: Ja, Sie zuerst.
Schwester: Wieso ich?
Patient: Ja, also zuerst messen Sie Fieber
und dann ich.
Schwester: Warum denn ich?
Patient: Weil ich weiß, dass ich keins habe.
Schwester: Dann wollen wir mal den Puls
fühlen.
Patient: Gegenseitig?
Schwester: Wenn Sie nicht vernünftig werden,
müssen wir den Professor rufen.
Patient: Ich rufe nicht mit.
Schwester: Nehmen Sie jetzt die Tablette
oder nicht?
Patient: Wollen Sie denn nichts mehr
abhaben?
Schwester: Ich will, dass Sie jetzt die
Tablette nehmen, dass Sie nichts mehr
fragen, dass Sie sich schön ausstrecken,
sich
gut
zudecken und dann lange und tief schlafen.
So, und nun wünsche ich Ihnen eine recht
Gute Nacht.

Patient: Danke, Schwester, das ist wirklich
sehr lieb von Ihnen.
Schwester: Ist doch selbstverständlich - wo
wir doch morgen operiert werden.


----------



## hucki (30 Oktober 2010)

Wie steht es mit EURER Fahrkunst und Rechtsauffassung im Strassenverkehr? Zeit, mal wieder einen kleinen Führerscheintest zu machen!


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Oktober 2010)

Heute mal ein Video aus gegebenem Anlaß:

Der Nutbra


Gruß,

dia


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2010)

*Question_mark*



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Heute mal ein Video aus gegebenem Anlaß:
> 
> Der Nutbra
> 
> ...



Ich wusste gar nicht das Question_mark nun auch mit Werbespots sein Einkommen bestreitet. Der Spot scheint aber schon älter zu sein da QM noch so jung darin aussieht.


----------



## Question_mark (1 November 2010)

*Wer hat Dich denn wiederbelebt ?*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste gar nicht das Question_mark nun auch mit Werbespots sein Einkommen bestreitet.



Was bleibt mir sonst noch über, die billige Konkurrenz der Programmierer aus Indien und Pakistan ist eben übermächtig. Da muss man eben flexibel sein 
Und bei meinem Aussehen kann ich mir das leisten, das Seil ist eben immer noch länger als die Glocken 

Schön, das Du nun mal wieder einen neuen Beitrag beisteuerst, nachdem Du seit 1902 hier im Forum verschollen warst. Ist wohl so etwas wie eine Palingenese, wer hat Dich denn wieder ausgegraben ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (2 November 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ... wer hat Dich denn wieder ausgegraben ?


Sicher der Aufgabenplaner im WinCCFlex > einmal jährlich 

Wer soll sonst die Wahl für den "User des Jahres 2010" vorbereiten?


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Du... sag mal Helmut... baut ihr jetzt auch schon Roboter???
Das Ding sieht ja total echt aus! Respekt! Nur die Synchronität der Schneiden lässt noch etwas zu wünschen übrig.
Aber da arbeitest DU bestimmt noch dran, oder?!
Wird das Ding rechtzeitig zur Messe fertig?

Klick

Hut ab!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Du... sag mal Helmut... baut ihr jetzt auch schon Roboter???
> Das Ding sieht ja total echt aus! Respekt! Nur die Synchronität der Schneiden lässt noch etwas zu wünschen übrig.
> Aber da arbeitest DU bestimmt noch dran, oder?!
> Wird das Ding rechtzeitig zur Messe fertig?
> ...


 
Mist, wie kommt das Video ins Netz. Da arbeiten wir schon etliche Jahre
dran und soll erst zu Ligna 2011 vorgestellt werden. Die Feinabstimmung
ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, aber die Ergebnisse sind schon
vielversprechend.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mist, wie kommt das Video ins Netz. Da arbeiten wir schon etliche Jahre
> dran und soll erst zu Ligna 2011 vorgestellt werden. Die Feinabstimmung
> ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, aber die Ergebnisse sind schon
> vielversprechend.



Da musst Du nur beim Justieren auf die Fingerchen aufpassen


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Helmut hat in Bielefeld in der Fußgängerzone geübt. Er hat es geschafft innerhalb von 5 Minuten 286 Frauen an die Brust zu fassen. Immerhin waren 7 davon unter 75 Jahre alt. Das ging so schnell, daß die meisten das gar nicht erst gemerkt haben. Und die, die es gemerkt haben, waren zu alt zum hinterherlaufen... *ROFL*


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 November 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Helmut hat in Bielefeld ...... innerhalb von 5 Minuten 286 Frauen an die Brust zu fassen.. Immerhin waren 7 davon unter 75 Jahre alt. ......


 

wusste gar nicht das in Bielefeld so viele Frauen rumlaufen......


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Dafür, dass es den Ort ja eigentlich gar nicht gibt, ist das schon eine erschreckende Anzahl... Aber das soll morgens um 7:30 gewesen sein, als die ortsansässigen Heime kurz die Türen zum Lüften geöffnet haben. 
Also so ungefähr zwischen Frühstück und dem ersten Mal Windeln wechseln.


Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das in Bielefeld so viele Frauen rumlaufen......



ich wußte gar nicht, dass es bielefeld überhaupt gibt!


anderes thema:


Question_mark schrieb:


> ... wer hat Dich denn wieder ausgegraben ?





Paule schrieb:


> Sicher der Aufgabenplaner im WinCCFlex > einmal jährlich
> 
> Wer soll sonst die Wahl für den "User des Jahres 2010" vorbereiten?



ich glaub eher, zotos baut grad das flutlicht auf...


----------



## Approx (5 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich glaub eher, zotos baut grad das flutlicht auf...


 
heutzutage muss man flexibel bleiben!



Nur Spaß! 
Gruß Approx


----------



## nade (6 November 2010)




----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (6 November 2010)

*Jetzt schon an Weihnachten denken*

Für alle die noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk haben:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 November 2010)

*Im Supermarkt*

Hannes steht im Supermarkt in der Schlange vor der Kasse, 
als eine hünsche Blondine, die etwas weiter hinten steht, 
ihm freundlich zuwinkt und anlächelt.

Er kann es nicht fassen, dass so ein Blickfang ihm zuwinkt
und obwohl sie ihm irgendwie bekannt vorkommt, kann er 
dennoch nicht sagen, von wo er sie kennt.

Dennoch fragt er sie: "Entschuldigung, kennen wir uns?"
Sie erwidert: "Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke, 
Sie müssten der Vater einer meiner Kinder sein!" Er erinnerte 
sich zurück an das einzige Mal, dass er untreu war.
"Um Gottes Willen ...!" sagt er, "... bist du diese Stripperin, die ich 
an meinem Polterabend am Tischfußballtisch vor den Augen meiner 
Kumpel genommen habe, während deine Kollegin mich mit nasser 
Sellerie auspeitschte und mir eine Gurke in den Arsch schob?" 
"Nein" erwidert sie kalt. "Ich bin die Klassenlehrerin von Ihrem Sohn."


----------



## Paule (10 November 2010)

*Was ist Perfektion?*

Nach dem ich hier immer wieder von Perfektion lese, frage ich mich ob eben diese Frage nicht jeher subjektiv ist?

Anhang anzeigen whatisperfection.zip


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2010)

Wieder mal ein Auto zu verkaufen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2010)

Und noch ein günstiges Auto. Auch mal alle Fragen lesen ;-)


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 November 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]Wie macht man seinen Sitznachbarn im Flugzeug sehr nervös?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]1. Nimm deinen tragbaren Computer aus deiner Tasche heraus[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]2. Öffne ihn langsam und ruhig[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]3. Starte deinen Computer[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]4. Überzeuge dich, daß dein Sitznachbar deinen Bildschirm ansieht[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]5. Dann starte Deinen Internetbrowser (z.B. Internet Explorer)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]6. Schliesse deine Augen und heb den Kopf zum Himmel[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]7. Atme tief ein und klick auf folgenden Link:[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]8. Danach schau auf den Gesichtsaudruck des Nachbarn.[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]Er wird dir unvergesslich bleiben.[/FONT]*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 November 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]7. Atme tief ein und klick auf folgenden Link:[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]

Mensch Dia, das darf man doch garnicht im Flugzeug!!! 

Gruß
Timo*


----------



## MSB (13 November 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*Mensch Dia, das darf man doch garnicht im Flugzeug!!!


Was darf man nicht, die swf Datei (natürlich vorher auf Festplatte gespeichert) starten,
oder sein Umfeld so verarschen?


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Was darf man nicht, die swf Datei (natürlich vorher auf Festplatte gespeichert) starten,
> oder sein Umfeld so verarschen?



Keine Ahnung, was er meint...


----------



## hucki (13 November 2010)

Die Frage von move erinnerte mich an dies hier:


> Am Anfang bedeckte Gott die Erde mit Brokkoli, Blumenkohl und Spinat, grünen und gelben und roten Gemüsesorten aller Art, dass Mann und Frau lange und gesund leben konnten. Und Satan schuf Mövenpick und Bahlsen. Und er fragte: "Noch ein paar heiße Kirschen zum Eis?" Und der Mann antwortete "Gerne" und die Frau fügte hinzu: "Mir bitte noch eine heiße Waffel mit Sahne dazu."
> Und so gewannen die jeder 5 Kilo.
> 
> Und Gott schuf den Joghurt, um der Frau jene Figur zu erhalten, die der Mann so liebte. Und Satan brachte das weiße Mehl aus dem Weizen und den Zucker aus dem Zuckerrohr und kombinierte sie.
> ...


----------



## Question_mark (14 November 2010)

*Weg mit der GKV*

Hallo,



			
				hucky schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Teufel erfand die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung.



Nee, die GKV hat Bismarck erfunden und eingeführt. War auch seinerzeit eine tolle Sache, um die uns viele beneidet haben. Nur seit einigen Jahren haben die Teufel aus der GKV eine teuflische Angelegenheit gemacht. Also es werden wenige gut versorgt (Ärzte, Vorstände von GKV etc.). Aber die Mehrheit über Gebühr belastet. War aber nur möglich, da die Lobby so ein Ar..och wie den Rösler als Trojaner in die Bundesregierung eingeschleust hat. Aber das von Bismarck gedachte Prinzip der Solidarität wurde ja von den Lobbyisten der Ärzteschaft und Pharmaindustrie schon vor Jahren ausgehebelt. Der kleine Trojaner aus der Pharmaindustrie hat es aber auf die Spitze gebracht. Und läutet das Ende der GKV mit großem Getöse ein ..

Nur, dieser kleine Idiot mit seinem Dauergrinsen hat es noch nicht begriffen, er ist dabei die GKV endgültig zu beerdigen .....

Aber das gehört eher nicht in "Fun zum Feierabend" sondern in die Rubrik "Ärger zum Feierabend". Irgendwie sind meine Halsschlagadern jetzt so dick geworden ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2010)

Hallo QM,

ich will Dich nicht persönlich angreifen (auch wenn es grad im Kontext vielleicht so erscheinen könnte).

Ich sehe Bismarck so: einerseits will/wollte er, dass es dem Volke besser geht. Andererseits hat er durch die Versicherung einen Mechanismus geschaffen, der dafür sorgt(e), dass die Leistungserbringer zu ihren Geld kamen/kommen.


----------



## Question_mark (14 November 2010)

*Weg mit dem dauergrinsenden Affen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe Bismarck so: einerseits will/wollte er, dass es dem Volke besser geht. Andererseits hat er durch die Versicherung einen Mechanismus geschaffen, der dafür sorgt(e), dass die Leistungserbringer zu ihren Geld kamen/kommen.



Bismarcks Intention war, das es dem Volk besser geht. Das kann auch niemand bestreiten, basta.

Und wenn der Leistungserbringer auch zu seinem Geld kommt, dann war doch alles perfekt, oder ??  Um dieses System der Sozialversicherung hat uns doch jedes Land in den letzten 100 Jahren beneidet, oder ??

Nur hat es dem Leistungserbringer vor 100 Jahren gereicht, mit diesen Einkünften seinen Lebensunterhalt in angemessener Weise (aufgrund seiner Ausbildung und seines Standes) zu bestreiten. Und das passt heute nicht mehr so richtig zueinander, da haben sich irgendwie die Relationen verschoben. Was Bismarck in fürsorglicher Weise zum Wohle der arbeitenden Bevölkerung ins Leben gerufen hat, wird heute von Pharmazie-Trojanern in der Bundesregierung ad absurdum geführt. Dieser ewig grinsende Rotzlöffel gehört in die Wüste gejagt, das größte  Ar..och  und Parasit in der Re*GIER*ung.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## falke69 (14 November 2010)

*Männerregeln ...*

was zum Schmunzeln...


----------



## maxmax (15 November 2010)

*Eine Gardine für den SPS Techniker*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKhbUjVyKIc


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (16 November 2010)

Feuermachen for beginners..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrzzhUVwHo0



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Waelder (16 November 2010)

*Technik extrem*

Also unter dem Link ist sicher noch die eine oder andere Blödelei für uns dabei  

http://www.technikspass.de/alle-videos
(ich hoff es ist kein doppelpost)
nachschlag , jetzt aktuell : http://www.technikspass.de/roboplow
Grüssle....


----------



## falke69 (16 November 2010)

Waelder schrieb:


> Also unter dem Link ist sicher noch die eine oder andere Blödelei für uns dabei
> 
> nachschlag , jetzt aktuell : http://www.technikspass.de/roboplow
> Grüssle....




Hey Klasse Idee, das kann man bei Euch oben auf'm Wald sicher gut gebrauchen, auf jeden Fall eher als bei uns unten im Tal mit dem bisschen Schnee....


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 November 2010)

Und wieder etwas gelernt:





Gruß,

dia


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2010)

Und hier mal eine 

Geile Sau in Lackstiefeln


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2010)

Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu poppen?"
Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. 
An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der  hässlich verschwitzte Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne poppen willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! 
Jeden Abend um 22:00 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
Der Hippie bedankt sich und folgt dem Rat des Busfahrers. Um 22:00 Uhr kommt er in Jesusgewändern zum Friedhof und sieht die Nonne beten. 
Er tritt vor sie und ruft: "Ich bin Jesus und habe von Gott den Befehl erhalten, dich zu nehmen!"
Die Nonne sieht verwundert auf und sagt: "Wenn du wirklich Jesus bist und Gott dir das aufgetragen hat, so nimm mich, aber bitte von hinten, dass du mein Haupt nicht betrachten musst." 
Nach 10min wildem Treiben, reißt sich der Hippie das Jesusgewand vom Leib und schreit: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Hippie!"
Daraufhin reißt sich die Nonne die Gewänder vom Leib und ruft: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Busfahrer!"


----------



## IBFS (17 November 2010)

falke69 schrieb:


> Hey Klasse Idee, das kann man bei Euch oben auf'm Wald sicher gut gebrauchen, auf jeden Fall eher als bei uns unten im Tal mit dem bisschen Schnee....



Auch nicht schlecht:  http://www.technikspass.de/the-best-invention-of-year

Da ist unter dem Bett wenigstens keine Platz für Staub mehr 

Frank


----------



## hucki (17 November 2010)

*Interessante Autoroute*

1. Öffne "Google - Maps " 
2. Geh' zu 'Route berechnen' 
3. Gib 'Taiwan' als Start an 
4. Gib 'Japan' als Ziel an 
5. Route berechnen
6. Scroll runter bis Punkt '24' lies,

PS: '61' ist auch nicht schlecht
PPS: Auto nicht vergessen


----------



## IBFS (17 November 2010)

*nikki & john:  Ghost Chile Pizza Prank*

nikki & john: Ghost Chile Pizza Prank 

-a really funny relationship - LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9vQ2BNDIhs

*ROFL*

but the girl is not much better 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXz0K5y_m_Q

Frank


----------



## AlterEgo (17 November 2010)

Eine junge Frau lässt sich vom Schreiner
einen Einbauschrank anfertigen. Der Schreiner
liefert und baut den Schrank auf. Als dieser
wieder aus dem Haus ist, fährt unten die
Straßenbahn vorbei. KRACHBUMM. Der Schrank
fällt insich zusammen. Der wieder
herbeigerufene Schreiner zieht noch mal alle
Schrauben nach und dann wieder seiner Wege.
Wieder kommt die Straßenbahn. Wieder bricht
der Schrank zusammen. Der Schreiner muss
erneut kommen. Diesmal sagt er: "Ich
weiß nicht, woran das liegt. Ich muss dies
mal von innen beobachten, was da passiert,
wenn die Straßenbahn kommt." Gesagt,
getan, der Schreiner klettert mit der
Taschenlampe bewaffnet in den Schrank.
Derweilen kommt der Ehemann der
Schrankbesitzerin nach Hause. Ins
Schlafzimmer eintretend ruft er "Mensch,
der neue Schrank ist ja schon da" und
öffnet die Schranktür. Von innen sagt der
Schreiner: "Na los, hauen Sie mir eine
rein, denn dass ich hier im Schrank auf die
Straßenbahn warte glauben Sie mir ja sowieso
nicht."


----------



## SebastianM (18 November 2010)

1. Öffne "Google - Maps " 
2. Geh' zu 'Route berechnen' 
3. Gib 'Japan' als Start an 
4. Gib 'China' als Ziel an 
5. Route berechnen
6. Scroll runter bis Punkt '43'


----------



## Cerberus (18 November 2010)

SebastianM schrieb:


> 1. Öffne "Google - Maps "
> 2. Geh' zu 'Route berechnen'
> 3. Gib 'Japan' als Start an
> 4. Gib 'China' als Ziel an
> ...


 
Da gibts noch mehr:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40349


----------



## cth (19 November 2010)

*Neues Seminar des Bundesministeriums für Bildung und Forschung*

Seminarinformation


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2010)

@ebt_ler: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-Z4ICFz2GI


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 November 2010)

*Ohne Worte*

English for beginners


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 November 2010)

*Für krasse Autos, Mopeds, ...*

Und jetzt noch was für die Tuningfreaks. Einfach mal die Kategorien durchklicken. Ihr findet dort sicher alles, was ihr euch schon immer gewünscht habt.

Tuning und mehr


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 November 2010)

Kennt ihr Angry Kid ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTQyaitCjIo


----------



## Zefix (23 November 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob der schon da war *ROFL*



> Der neue Pfarrer war so nervös, das er bei der ersten Messe fast nicht sprechen konnte......
> 
> So fragte er den Bischof nach Rat.
> Dieser sagte, dass er vor der Messe zwei Tröpfchen Tequila in ein Glas  Wasser gebe und wenn er dieses zu sich nehme, sei er nicht mehr nervös.
> ...


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2010)

Natürlich war der schon da:
http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?p=19485&highlight=Bischof#post19485


----------



## Zefix (24 November 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Natürlich war der schon da:
> http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?p=19485&highlight=Bischof#post19485



Ok, glaub nach 5 Jahren darf ,man den schon noch mal aufwärmen


----------



## erzteufele (24 November 2010)

Zwei Männer vom örtlichen Gaswerk, ein älterer und ein jüngerer, sind  unterwegs, um die Gasuhren abzulesen. Sie werden die ganze Zeit von  einer interessierten Frau aus dem Fenster beobachtet.

Als sie am  Ende der Strasse angekommen sind, zieht der Jüngere den Älteren auf und  sie vereinbaren einen Wettlauf zurück zum Auto. Als die beiden beim Auto  ankommen, merken sie, dass die Frau stöhnend und ächzend hinter ihnen  hergelaufen kommt. Sie schnappen nach Luft und fragen die Frau, was den  los sei.

Völlig außer Atem antwortet sie: "Wenn ich zwei Leute  vom Gaswerk so schnell wegrennen sehe, wie Euch, dann überlege ich nicht  lange, sondern renne hinterher!"


----------



## Verpolt (24 November 2010)

Früher war ich jung und schön


Heute bin ich nur noch und


----------



## winnman (24 November 2010)

Mujo kommt zu Branko, er sieht dass er an seiner Wohnungstür verucht mit einem Draht das Schloss zu öffnen.

Mujo: geh mal weg, das kann ich besser, das muss man mit Köpfchen machen.

Branko geht zur Seite

Mujo stellt sich ca. 1m vor die Wohnungstür, nimmt Anlauf und schlägt mit dem Kopf die Tür kaputt: zu Branko siehst du mit dem Köpfchen geht das


----------



## -V- (24 November 2010)

Ich weis nicht ob es schon mal gezeigt wurde.

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/pvc_instrument_2_0/?ref=nf


----------



## winnman (24 November 2010)

gailes Teil und super bedient


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

FvE schrieb:


> Jetzt sag blos, dass du den Beitrag von Verpolt lustig fandest?


 
Ganz ehrlich???

JA!!

PS:
Du bringst durch dein Zitat meine Smily-Zuordnung ganz durcheinander!!


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2010)

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article11106552/Bussgeld-mal-mit-Humor-genommen.html 

Harald


----------



## Approx (25 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Und ein wenig Witz und Schwachsinn zum FEIERABEND hat noch keinem geschadet


 
Ich fand Deinen kurzen Witz auch ganz gut. User wie FvE erwarten wohl eher stärkere Witze wie diesen hier...

 Approx


----------



## Verpolt (25 November 2010)

So und noch ein Bild


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> So und noch ein Bild


 
Den gabs schon mal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2010)

@Verpolt,
witze auf Kosten von Minderheiten finde ich scheiße
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=295755&postcount=2514


----------



## Verpolt (25 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Verpolt,
> witze auf Kosten von Minderheiten finde ich scheiße
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=295755&postcount=2514



Aber über den Chef darf man doch mal  :s2:


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

http://www.stern.de/panorama/heimwerker-fiasko-rentner-mauert-sich-selbst-ein-1627605.html


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2010)

FvE schrieb:


> Oh Ceberus ist inzwischen zum Admin aufgestiegen?


 
Nö, gar nicht. Ich versteh nur nicht, dass jemand wegen so einem Grund für diesen Thread gesperrt werden sollte!


----------



## Approx (26 November 2010)

*bald ist es wieder soweit...*

Sollte unter keinem Christbaum fehlen:



Gruß Approx


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2010)

der hats drauf, oder ?


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2010)

Was ist braun, knusprig und wandert mit dem Korb durch den Wald?
Das Brotkäppchen.

Was ist beige, klebrig und wandert in der Wüste umher?
Ein Karamel.

Was ist braun, süß und läuft durch den Wald?
Eine Joggolade.

Was ist violett und kniet in der Kirche ganz vorne?
Eine Frommbeere.

Was ist braun und sitzt hinter Gittern?
Eine Knastanie.

Was liegt am Strand und spricht undeutlich?
Eine Nuschel.

Was ist rot und sitzt ständig auf dem WC?
Eine Klomate.

Was ist braun und taucht im Wasser?
Ein U-Brot.

Was ist orange-rot und riskiert immer alles?
Eine Mutorange.

Was ist haarig und wird in der Pfanne gebraten?
Bartkartoffeln.

Was ist schwarz-weiß und hüpft von Scholle zu Scholle?
Ein Springuin.

Was ist orange und klettert über die Berge?
Eine Wanderine.

Was ist orange und guckt durchs Schlüsselloch?
Eine Spannderine.

Was ist grün und guckt durchs Schlüsselloch?
Ein Spionat.

Was ist braun und saust einen verschneiten Hang hinunter?
Ein Snowbrot.

Was ist rot und steht nachts am Straßenrand?
Eine Hagenutte.

Was ist rot, liegt in einer Konservendose und spielt Musik?
Ein Radioli.

Was ist grün, glücklich und springt von Grashalm zu Grashalm?
Eine Freuschrecke.


----------



## vierlagig (26 November 2010)

http://www.unnuetze-menschen.de


----------



## Approx (26 November 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Was ist rot und steht nachts am Straßenrand?
> Eine Hagenutte.


 
Einen in der Art kenne ich auch:


> Was ist blau und steht im Winter an der Laterne?
> - eine Frostituierte


 
 Approx


----------



## stift (27 November 2010)

Vierlagig schrieb:


> http://www.unnuetze-menschen.de


wenn ich da auf seite 2 den punkt 18 lese, bekomm ich echt das kotzen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 November 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]Wer[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] jagt wie Elefanten?[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]Informatiker[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] jagen Elefanten, indem sie      Algorithmus A ausführen: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  begin {  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Gehe nach Afrika[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Beginne am Kap der guten Hoffnung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Durchkreuze Afrika von Süden nach      Norden bidirektional[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]    in Ost-West-Richtung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Für jedes Durchkreuzen tue {[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]              Fange jedes Tier, das Du siehst[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]              Vergleiche jedes gefangene Tier mit einem als [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]                Elefant bekannten Tier[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]              halte an bei Übereinstimmung[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  }[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  }[/FONT]
 


*[FONT=&quot]Erfahrene Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] verändern      Algorithmus A, indem sie ein als Elefant bekanntes Tier in Kairo      platzieren, damit das Programm in jedem Fall korrekt beendet wird. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Assembler-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] bevorzugen      die Ausführung von Algorithmus A auf Händen und Knien. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]SQL-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] verwenden      folgenden Ausdruck: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  SELECT Elefant FROM Afrika.[/FONT]
 


*[FONT=&quot]Natural-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] lassen      sich von ADABAS einen Elefanten bringen. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Logo-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] reiten      durch Afrika auf ihrer Schildkröte. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]COBOL-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] tun dies      auf einem Dinosaurier. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]BASIC-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] bevorzugen      jedoch einen mit Samt ausgepolsterten Einspänner, bei dem die Bremsen      ständig angezogen sind. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]C-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] bestimmen      zuerst mit sizeof() die nötige Speichermenge für einen Elefanten,      versuchen diese zu allozieren, vergessen dabei das Ergebnis abzuprüfen und      schiessen dann mit wilden Pointern auf den Elefanten. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]C++ - Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] bestehen      darauf, daß der Elefant eine Klasse sei, und somit schließlich seine      Fang-Methoden selbst mitzubringen habe. Und wenn der Elefant Afrika      verlassen sollte, dann wird ja automatisch sein Destruktor ausgelöst. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Pascal-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] markieren      zuerst einen Punkt auf der Landkarte, schreiben dann END davor und träumen      davon, daß Nikolaus Wirth von einem Elefanten totgetrampelt wird. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Modula-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] importieren      einen Elefanten aus/von einem Zoo. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]LISP-Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] bauen      einen Irrgarten aus Klammern und hoffen, daß sich der Elefant darin      verirrt. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Mathematiker[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] jagen Elefanten, indem sie      nach Afrika gehen, alles entfernen, was nicht Elefant ist und ein Element der      Restmenge fangen. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Erfahrene Mathematiker[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] werden      zunächst versuchen, die Existenz mindestens eines eineindeutigen Elefanten      zu beweisen, bevor sie mit Schritt 1 als untergeordneter Übungsaufgabe      fortfahren. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Mathematikprofessoren[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] beweisen      die Existenz mindestens eines eineindeutigen Elefanten und überlassen dann      das Aufspüren und Einfangen eines tatsächlichen Elefanten ihren Studenten.      [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ingenieure[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] jagen Elefanten, indem sie      nach Afrika gehen, jedes graue Tier fangen, das ihnen über den Weg läuft      und es als Elefant nehmen, wenn das Gewicht nicht mehr als 15% von dem      eines vorher gefangenem Elefanten abweicht. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Wirtschaftswissenschaftler[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] jagen      keine Elefanten. Aber sie sind fest davon überzeugt, daß die Elefanten      sich selber stellen würden, wenn man ihnen nur genug bezahlt. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Statistiker[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] jagen das erste Tier, das      sie sehen n-mal und nennen es Elefant. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Systemanalytiker[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] wären      theoretisch in der Lage, die Korrelation zwischen Hutgröße und      Trefferquote bei der Elefantenjagd zu bestimmen, wenn ihnen nur jemand sagen      würde, was ein Elefant ist. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]SAP-Systemingenieure[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] erklären      das erstbeste Tier zu einem Elefanten und passen Ihre Vorstellungen eines      Elefanten an dieses Tier an. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Microsoft[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] kauft einen Elefanten aus      dem Zoo in Seattle, kopiert ihn massenhaft, redet aller Welt ein, daß      jeder einen bräuchte und daß dieser die ideale Ergänzung zu MS Office sei      und exportiert 14 Mio. Stück nach Afrika. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Windows NT Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] schiessen      mit völlig ungeeigneten Gewehren in die völlig falsche Richtung und      erklären dann, daß es ein Fehler am Elefanten sein muß. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Windows 95 Programmierer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] tun      dasselbe, nur mit Pfeil und Bogen. [/FONT]


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2010)

Was ist rot und kniet unter dem Tisch?
Eine Paprikantin.

Was ist grün und liegt im Sarg?
Ein Sterbschen.

Was ist gelb und weht im Wind?
Eine Fahnane.

Wie nennt man einen Boomerang, der nicht zurück kommt?
Stock.

Was ist orange, sauer und kann nie ruhig sitzen?
Eine Zappelsine.

Was ist braun und glotzt durchs Schlafzimmerfenster?
Ein Spannzapfen.

Was ist bunt und rennt über den Tisch davon?
Ein Fluchtsalat.

Was ist weiß und hüpft im Wald umher?
Ein Jumpignon.

Was ist rot und hat zwei Maschinengewehre?
Ein Rambodieschen.

Was ist grün, sauer und versteckt sich vor der Polizei?
Ein Essig-Schurke.

Was ist orange, tiefer gelegt und hat einen Spoiler?
Eine Mantarine.

Was ist gesund, braun, kräftig und spielt den Beleidigten?
Ein Schmollkornbrot.

Was macht muh und hilft beim Schuhe anziehen?
Ein Kuhlöffel.

Was steht im Schlafzimmer des Metzgers auf dem Nachttisch?
Ein Schlachttischlämpchen.

Was ist grün und klopft an die Tür?
Ein Klopfsalat.

Was ist gelb, frittiert und immer bekifft?
Eine Bong-Frites.

Was ist orange und steckt traurig in der Erde?
Ein Trübchen.

Was ist groß, grau und telefoniert aus Indien?
Ein Telefant.

Was ist braun, zäh und fliegt umher?
Eine Ledermaus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2010)

*Heute ist der 1. Advent...*

Für alle die es nicht geschafft haben, sich einen Adventskalender zu
zulegen, hier ist die Rettung.

Anhang anzeigen Der elektronische Adventskalender 2010.zip


aber bitte jeden Tag nur ein kläppchen


----------



## Approx (2 Dezember 2010)

-ohne Worte-


----------



## AlterEgo (2 Dezember 2010)

Ein alter Araber lebt seit mehr als 40 Jahren
in Chicago. Er würde gerne in seinem Garten
Kartoffeln pflanzen, aber er ist allein, alt
und schwach. Deshalb schreibt er eine E-Mail
an seinen Sohn, der in Paris studiert.
"Lieber Ahmed, ich bin sehr traurig weil
ich in meinem Garten keine Kartoffeln
pflanzen kann. Ich bin sicher, wenn du hier
wärst, könntest Du mir helfen und den Garten
umgraben. Dein Vater."
Prompt erhält der alte Mann eine E-Mail:
"Lieber Vater, bitte rühre auf keinen
Fall irgendetwas im Garten an. Dort habe ich
nämlich 'die Sache' versteckt. Dein
Sohn Ahmed."
Keine sechs Stunden später umstellen die US
Army, die Marines, das FBI und die CIA das
Haus des alten Mannes. Sie nehmen den Garten
Scholle für Scholle auseinander, suchen jeden
Millimeter ab, finden aber nichts. Enttäuscht
ziehen sie wieder ab.
Am selben Tag erhält der alte Mann wieder
eine E-Mail von seinem Sohn:
"Lieber Vater, ich nehme an, dass der
Garten jetzt komplett umgegraben ist und du
Kartoffeln pflanzen kannst. Mehr konnte ich
nicht für dich tun. In Liebe, Ahmed"


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2010)

http://www.titanic-magazin.de/kondom-eilgenehmigung.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Dezember 2010)

ich hätte gerne in die Gesichter gesehen


----------



## hucki (3 Dezember 2010)

*Ein Hundeleben*

3 Schäferhunde sitzen beim Tierarzt in der Sprechstunde.

Fragt der Erste den Zweiten:
"Und, warum bist Du hier"?
"Ach hör' auf! Ich bin eigentlich ausgebildeter Wachhund. Gestern sollte ich wie immer das Haus bewachen. Da ist doch nebenan in Nachbars Garten diese super scharfe Pudelhündin. Tja, da konnte ich nicht anders: Rüber über den Zaun und ab um die Ecke mit ihr. Und als ich wieder zurückkomme, ist das Haus ausgeräumt. Jetzt soll ich eingeschläfert werden ... Und Du?"

"Ich bin ausgebildeter Blindenhund. Als ich gestern mit Herrchen unterwegs war, ist auf der anderen Straßenseite diese absolut unwiderstehliche Rottweilerdame. Ich wollte ja nur mal rüber und "Hallo" sagen. Aber Herrchen hat's nicht über die Straße geschafft.... Jetzt wollen sie mich auch einschläfern."

Beide drehen sich zum dritten Schäferhund um:
"Und Du?"

"Tja, gestern hat Frauchen geduscht. Als sie aus der Dusche kam, rutschte ihr Handtuch runter und sie bückte sich. Glaubt mir, ich konnte einfach nicht anders...."

"Und jetzt wirst Du auch eingeschläfert?"

"Nee! Nur Krallen schneiden ..... !!!"


----------



## falke69 (4 Dezember 2010)

Passend zum Advent:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Dezember 2010)

Rauchen ist gefährlich


----------



## Felse (7 Dezember 2010)

Falls sich eure Frauen mal über euch beschweren sollten, zeigt ihnen das.
Es hätte sie schlimmer treffen können... sofern hier keiner von euch dabei ist :-D


----------



## Approx (9 Dezember 2010)

*30 Tage Schnee*

Hoffentlich kommt es nicht so knüppeldick...


> 8. Dezember 18:00
> Es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr. Meine Frau und ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen und stundenlang am Fenster gesessen und zugesehen wie riesige, weiße Flocken vom Himmel herunter schweben. Es sah aus wie im Märchen. So romantisch - wir fühlten uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee.
> 
> 9. Dezember
> ...


 
 Approx


----------



## PN/DP (9 Dezember 2010)

Euch ist kalt ? Dann lest mal, wie andere damit umgehen:


> +10 °C
> Die Bewohner von Mietwohnungen in Helsinki drehen die Heizung ab. Die Lappen (Bewohner Lapplands) pflanzen Blumen ...
> 
> +5 °C
> ...



Harald


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Dezember 2010)

> Ein Mann hat morgens früh einen Zahnarzttermin. Er stellt sich den Wecker und steht auch rechtzeitig auf... Auf dem Weg in das Badezimmer sieht er, dass sich seine Frau im Schlaf die Decke runtergestrampelt hat und nun nackt und breitbeinig auf dem Rücken liegend schläft. Er denkt sich:" Jetzt ist der perfekte Zeitpunkt für Guten-Morgen-Sex!" Vorsichtig krabbelt er auf's Bett um seine liebste mit der Zunge zu wecken... Keine Chance. Seine Frau schläft weiter.
> 
> Er gibt sein Vorhaben aus Zeitmangel auf, um sich dann im Badezimmer frisch zu machen. Im Spiegel sieht er plötzlich, dass ein Schamhaar seiner Frau zwischen seinen unteren Schneidezähnen klemmt. "So kann ich nicht zum Doc!" denkt er. Er versucht es mit der Zahnbürste, mit Zahnseide, mit den Fingern... nichts zu machen, er bekommt das Haar nicht raus.
> "Dann muss ich halt so zum Zahnarzt..."
> ...


 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## argv_user (9 Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube es nicht, dia...


----------



## Corosop15 (10 Dezember 2010)

Speziell für HvdR, wegen der 3 Löffel...

http://www.vidup.de/v/Jwopc/


----------



## Paule (12 Dezember 2010)

Die Jugend von heute:


> *Vor 20 Jahren*
> 
> Als ich noch ein Kind war, haben mich die Erwachsenen immer zu Tode gelangweilt mit ihren ätzenden Abhandlungen über ihre eigene ach so harte Jugend, und wie schwer sie es hatten auf dem 25 Kilometer langen Fußmarsch zur Schule jeden morgen, Hin- und Rückweg immer bergauf und barfuß in ganzjährigen Schneestürmen die jüngeren Geschwister huckepack zu den einräumigen Schulgebäuden tragend und trotzdem immer ein glattes Einser Zeugnis gehabt trotz ihres Vollzeitjobs nach der Schule in der Fabrik für 35 Pfennig die Stunde um die Familie vor dem Hungertod zu bewahren!
> 
> ...


----------



## Corosop15 (12 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Paule,

ich bin mal gespannt, was unsere Kinder ihren Kinder erzählen werden... 

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## david.ka (12 Dezember 2010)

Ein Mann und eine Frau lernen sich in der Disco kennen. Sie flirten  heftig miteinander und nach einer Stunde ist alles klar. Die beiden  gehen zu ihm nach Hause und dort wird dann heftig weitergemacht. Nach  den ersten wilden Umarmungen muß die Frau ins Bad. Die Frau steht im  Badezimmer und bemerkt, ihre Tage sind da, denkt: "Mist, was mach ich  denn jetzt?" Sagt sich dann aber: "Der merkt das eh nicht, der ist viel  zu besoffen!" und geht daraufhin zuruck ins Schlafzimmer.  
Die beiden ziehen die ganze Nacht durch. 

Am nachsten Morgen wacht der Mann alleine in seinem Bett auf. Mit  seinem zentnerschweren Kopf kann er sich naturlich an die vergangene  Nacht überhaupt nicht mehr erinnern. Er weiß nur, daß er eine Frau mit  nach Hause genommen hat. Er schaut neben sich unter die Bettdecke und  sieht eine riesige Blutlache!!! "Verdammt, was hab ich letzte Nacht  gemacht?"Er steht auf und stürzt zu  seinem Waffenschrank, kontrolliert  sämtliche Waffen und stellt erleichtert fest: "Erschossen habe ich sie  nicht!" Danach rennt er in die Küche und kontrolliert den Messerblock.  Alle Messer vollzählig und an keinem klebt Blut. Aufatmend stellt er  fest: "Erstochen habe ich sie auch nicht!" Verstört stolpert er ins Bad,  schaut entsetzt in den Spiegel und stellt voller Panik fest: 

"Oh Gott, ich habe sie gefressen!!!"


----------



## nade (12 Dezember 2010)

http://rss-video.net/volker-pispers-die-angst-der-deutschen/

der iss einfach zum weglachen..*ROFL*


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Dezember 2010)

das hatten wir schon mal:
http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=142092&postcount=832


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil... wenn man die Geburtenrate im Sommer/Herbst betrachtet, passt das hier perfekt zu den Winterkindern:

Der Schwangerschaftstest


Gruß,

dia


----------



## TobiasA (13 Dezember 2010)

-doppelt, sorry-


----------



## TobiasA (13 Dezember 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Sehr geil... wenn man die Geburtenrate im Sommer/Herbst betrachtet, passt das hier perfekt zu den Winterkindern:
> 
> Der Schwangerschaftstest
> 
> ...



Auch sehr schön zum Thema Doofheit:

http://rss-video.net/georg-schramm-systematische-volksverdummung/


----------



## AlterEgo (15 Dezember 2010)

Olaf beklagt sich über Schmerzen an seiner
Hand und erzählt seinem Freund,
dass er unbedingt zum Arzt muss, da er es
nicht mehr aushalten kann.

,,Warum zum Arzt ? Jetzt gibt es doch
Supercomputer, die alle möglichen
Krankheiten
diagnostizieren können und viel billiger
sind
als ein Arzt. Geh mal zum Supermarkt an der
Ecke, nimm
eine Urinprobe und 5 Euro mit und dann wirst
Du sehen."

Als er nach Hause geht, denkt Olaf über den
Vorschlag seines Freundes nach, immerhin
kostet ihn
das höchstens 5 Euro. Also geht er am
nächsten Tag zum Supermarkt, stellt die
Urinprobe in den Computer und
wirft 5 Euro in den Schlitz.

Der Computer fängt an zu arbeiten, die
farbigen Lichter leuchten und blinken und
schließlich kommt ein Papier heraus auf dem
steht:

Diagnose:
Sie haben eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung an
der rechten Hand. Abhilfe: Tauchen Sie zwei
Wochen lang jeden Abend die
Hand in warmes Wasser. Vermeiden Sie schwere
Lasten.

Olaf kann es nicht glauben. Die Wissenschaft
hat wirklich enorme Fortschritte gemacht.
Aber mit der Zeit kommen ihm Zweifel,
ob der Computer wirklich so perfekt ist. Am
nächsten Morgen nimmt er ein Fläschchen und
gibt etwas Leitungswasser hinein.
Seinem sabbernden Hund entnimmt er etwas
Speichel, von seiner Frau etwas Urin, dann
wringt er den Tampon seiner Tochter
aus. Zur Krönung verschafft er sich auch
noch
einen Samenerguss und dann wird das Ganze
schön vermixt.

Nun geht er zum Supermarkt, stellt das
Fläschchen an seinen Platz und wirft 5 Euro
ein. Der Computer fängt an zu arbeiten, die
Lichter blinken, es wird immer heftiger, die
Lichter blinken immer schneller, der
Computer
droht zu explodieren. Dann leuchtet eine
Anzeige auf:

Bitte 10,00 Euro nachwerfen.

„OK, das ist mir der Spaß auch noch wert „:
denkt er und wirft das Geld ein. Danach
schmeißt der Automat ein Papier aus, auf dem
steht:

Diagnose 1:
Ihr Leitungswasser ist zu kalkhaltig und
unsauber. Abhilfe: Kaufen Sie sich Entkalker
und einen Reinigungsapparat.

Diagnose 2:
Ihr Hund hat Würmer. Abhilfe: Unterziehen
Sie
ihn einer Wurmkur.

Diagnose 3:
Ihre Tochter ist kokainsüchtig Abhilfe:
Veranlassen Sie sofort eine Entziehungskur.

Diagnose 4:
Ihre Frau ist schwanger und kriegt
Zwillinge.
Sie sind nicht von Ihnen. Abhilfe:
Konsultieren Sie umgehend einen Anwalt Ihrer
Wahl.

Abschließend noch ein kostenloser dringender
Rat: Hören Sie mit dem Onanieren auf, sonst
wird Ihre Sehnenscheidenentzündung auch
nicht
besser. .


----------



## Paule (15 Dezember 2010)

Was man über Kontaktanzeigen wissen sollte:
Hier die genauen Bedeutungen.

Bei Frauen:


> *attraktiv *= mittelgroß, dunkelblond, vollschlank
> *bezaubernd *= eingebildet
> *direkt *= kein Funken Benehmen
> *erfahren *= verlebt
> ...


Bei Männern:


> *Akademiker *= Volkshochschüler mit Diplom
> *attraktiv *= dunkelblond, mittelgroß, vollschlank
> *charmant *= selbstgefälliger Schleimer
> *direkt *= hält nichts von Vorspiel
> ...


 
So nun könnt Ihr mal Euer eigenes Profil zusammenstellen.


----------



## Gebs (15 Dezember 2010)

*Wlan*

Ich hoffe, das gabs noch nicht.


----------



## david.ka (15 Dezember 2010)

Wie nennt man einen Fliesenleger im Gefängnis??



=> Kachelmann


----------



## Paule (22 Dezember 2010)

Ton an > hat eine interessante Wende. 
Anhang anzeigen Christmas.zip


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Dezember 2010)

So was schon mal gesehen ?????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So was schon mal gesehen ?????


 
das ist ja geil, aber Axel da haust du dir ja ganz schön was weg
der arme Mann hinter den Tresen kommt mit den Zapfen garnicht
hinter her


----------



## jabba (28 Dezember 2010)

Da wird ja dem Markus sein Bierbotter arbeitslos


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Da wird ja dem Markus sein Bierbotter arbeitslos



Nö, denn den Job hinter der Theke kann er einfach übernehmen.


----------



## Paule (30 Dezember 2010)

*Zum Jahresabschluss*

Damit zum Jahresende folgende wichtige Frage beantwortet wird!

Warum wird durchsichtiges nur für Frauen entworfen:


----------



## PN/DP (3 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur, SPS-Programmierer ohne Furcht und Tadel ( 02.01.2011 23:31 )


> ...
> Früher konnte ich an meine besten Stück eine Milchkanne aufhängen,
> aber jetzt machen die Knie einfach nicht mehr mit :|
> ...


----------



## erzteufele (5 Januar 2011)

Drei Programmierer stehen in der Toilette am Pissoir. Der erste ist  fertig und geht zum Waschbecken um seine Hände zu waschen. Dann beginnt  er sie sehr sorgfältig zu trocknen. Er braucht Papier um Papier um jeden  Tropfen auf seinen Händen abzutrocknen. Zu den anderen beiden gewandt  sagt er: "Bei Microsoft werden wir zu sehr genauer Arbeit geschult."

Der zweite Programmierer beendet auch sein Geschäft und wendet sich dem  Waschbecken zu. Er benutzt ein einziges Stück Papier und vergewissert  sich, dass er jede mögliche Ecke des Papiers ausnutzt. Er dreht sich um  und meint: "Bei Intel werden wir nicht nur zu extremer Genauigkeit  sondern auch zu Effizienz trainiert."

Der dritte Programmierer ist auch fertig, geht direkt zu Tür und ruft  über die Schulter: "Bei Sun pissen wir eben nicht über unsere Hände."


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

*Falschverstandene Redundanz*

siehe Anhang.....:shock....


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> "Bei Microsoft werden wir zu sehr genauer Arbeit geschult."
> 
> "Bei Intel werden wir nicht nur zu extremer Genauigkeit sondern auch zu Effizienz trainiert."
> 
> "Bei Sun pissen wir eben nicht über unsere Hände."


 
Warum haste den nicht mit Siemens, Beckhoff und Phoenix geschrieben? 

:s18:


----------



## vierlagig (6 Januar 2011)

> Meine Freundin hat mich letztens beim Fremdgehen erwischt. Boah, hat die sich aufgeregt! Ich hab ihr dann erklärt, dass so etwas höchstens ein Mal im Monat vorkommt. Dann is sie noch mehr ausgetickt. Ich hab ihr dann vorgerechnet, dass drei Stunden Fremdgehen alle 30 Tage bedeutet, dass ich zu über 99,58% treu bin. Mann, so sicher ist nicht mal die Stromversorgung in ganz Europa! Also zumindest jetzt im Winter. Menschen die so treu sind, hätten eigentlich mehr Anerkennung verdient. Naja, leider hat das alles nicht geholfen. Hat Schluss gemacht. Jetzt frag ich mich: Können Frauen nicht Prozent rechnen? Oder ist 99,58% nicht treu genug? Ey was stellt die Alte sich eigentlich vor?



und noch den text über 10 zeichen


----------



## hausenm (7 Januar 2011)

ein kleiner Witz zum Feierabend:
in Australien- die Sonne brennt vom Himmel! 40°C !
Ein kängoruh hüpft einsam durch die Wüste.
Am Horizont ein einsamer Baum- das Ziel! Doinh- doing Doing.
Endlich am Ziel eine kleine Verschnaufpause-
aus dem Beutel schaut ein Pinguin. Kotzt wie blöde und meint "Scheiß Schüleraustausch!"


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2011)

hausenm schrieb:


> ein kleiner Witz zum Feierabend:
> in Australien- die Sonne brennt vom Himmel! 40°C !
> Ein kängoruh hüpft einsam durch die Wüste.
> Am Horizont ein einsamer Baum- das Ziel! Doinh- doing Doing.
> ...


Die Australier wären sicher froh wenn es 40°C wäre und das ganze Wasser der Flutkatastrophe endlich verdunstet.
Die Frage ist nur, welche Plage dann kommt


----------



## Tommi (7 Januar 2011)

hausenm schrieb:


> "Scheiß Schüleraustausch!"


 
und das kleine Känguruh friert sich in der Antarktis den Arsch ab ROFLMAO


----------



## hausenm (7 Januar 2011)

Kannst du schon in den Nachrichten hören- es kommt der allseits geliebte Inlandtaipan . Vermutlich die giftigste Schlang (Australier und Afrikaner streiten sich da).
In Rockhampton sind einige Exemplare im Wasser treibend gesehen worden
So long


----------



## Nordischerjung (7 Januar 2011)

> achtung!!! Ab sofort - neuer alk-test!!!!
> 
> Es wurde festgestellt, dass trotz der einmal-mundstücke die alkotester unhygienisch sind.
> 
> ...


1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0


----------



## stift (9 Januar 2011)

das ganze als video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcMT395UvWI


----------



## HaDi (9 Januar 2011)

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2011)

*Come to Australia*



hausenm schrieb:


> Kannst du schon in den Nachrichten hören- es kommt der allseits geliebte Inlandtaipan . Vermutlich die giftigste Schlang (Australier und Afrikaner streiten sich da).
> In Rockhampton sind einige Exemplare im Wasser treibend gesehen worden
> So long


Come to Australia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy_TB6onHVE


----------



## nade (11 Januar 2011)

Durchsage am Bahnhof: "Abfahrt des ICE nach München um 8 Uhr 48.
Für unsere Frauen mit Digitaluhr: Brezel-Stuhl-Brezel."


----------



## Semo (16 Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F37cHDGWgUc&feature=related

*ROFL*


----------



## Paule (18 Januar 2011)

*Russische Philosophie*

Erinnert mich irgendwie


----------



## Corosop15 (19 Januar 2011)

*Autolackierung*

Eindeutige Lackierung von zwei gleichen Autos...


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 Januar 2011)

http://ifail.de/kommentare/1799.html


Die Seite ist genial... aber ob das alles echt ist!?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Januar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> http://ifail.de/kommentare/1799.html
> 
> 
> Die Seite ist genial... aber ob das alles echt ist!?
> ...



Hm, aber wenn man sich das so vorstellt *ROFL*

Hier ein fail den mir einn freund erzählt hat: Eines tages hatte er  richtig bock sich einen zu schrubben, aber er wollte diesmal was ganz  besonderes. Also ging er ins bad um irgendetwas glitschiges zu finden.  Alles lief gut... bis zum nächsten morgen, an dem er mit einer schön  bräunlich gefärbten hand und seinem schön knackig braun gefärbtem besten  stück aufwacht und merkt, dass er den selbstbräuner seiner schwester  erwischt hat...he fail!!!


----------



## Approx (22 Januar 2011)

-ohne Worte-


----------



## Tommi (22 Januar 2011)

aus einer alten Fachzeitschrift...  :shock

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Approx (22 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> aus einer alten Fachzeitschrift...


Musste gerade schmunzeln, weil: Früher war die Bezeichnung "Fachzeitschrift" ein Synonym für Tittenhefte ala Schlüsselloch & Co! *ROFL*Liegt in jeder Werkstatt rum, liest natürlich niemand!


----------



## Jan (22 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> aus einer alten Fachzeitschrift... :shock
> 
> Schönen Sonntag.


 
Das erinnert mich an einen ehemaligen Kollegen, der an einer Anlage putzen sollte.
Er hatte sich hingehockt und das Gleichgewicht verloren.
Zum Glück konnte er sich noch festhalten; dummerweise hatte er den NOT-AUS zu fassen bekommen.

Dann gabs zwei Tage Arbeit, um fas Produkt zu retten.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wir hatten auch schon den Fall, daß sich der Spätschicht-Schichtführer zum Ratschen auf das Hauptedienpult einer Anlage setzen wollte und mit dem Arsch dabei den Not-Aus gedrückt hat *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir hatten auch schon den Fall, daß sich der Spätschicht-Schichtführer zum Ratschen auf das Hauptedienpult einer Anlage setzen wollte und mit dem Arsch dabei den Not-Aus gedrückt hat *ROFL*
> 
> ...



mußn spitzer arsch gewesen sein, not aus hat doch kragen ... unjüdisch aber sicher


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Kragen habe bei uns nur die Schlagtaster an "exponierten" Stellen.

Ein Hauptbedienpult zählen wir eher nicht dazu


MfG


----------



## Der Praktikant (24 Januar 2011)

*Dummer Einbrecher*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEAqtB4Jwq8

Ich find der Kerl hält ganz schön was aus.*ROFL*

Frohes Schaffen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Januar 2011)

Was haben ein verbrannter Braten und eine schwangere Frau gemeinsam?

Man hätte ihn halt früher rausziehen sollen


----------



## IBFS (25 Januar 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Eine Pizza mit dem Radius z und der Dicke a hat das Volumen Pi*z*z*a.
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Januar 2011)

Auto geht aus


----------



## erzteufele (25 Januar 2011)

Zur Beichte erscheint eine bildhübsche Blondine in der Kirche und fragt den Pfarrer, ob sie beichten dürfte. Der Geistliche erwiderte gütig, dass es natürlich möglich sei. Da bemerkte die Blondine mit niedergeschlagenen Augen, es sei ihr aber nur möglich zu beichten, wenn sie total nackt sei.
  Der Pfarrer schnappte erschrocken nach Luft, rannte zum Altar, wo er unter dem Kreuz auf die Knie fiel und den Gekreuzigten um Hilfe bat.
  Plötzlich fiel ihm ein Lendentuch auf den Kopf und eine Stimme von oben
  befahl: "Nimm die Nägel ab, das ist jetzt Chefsache!" 



*ROFL*




und noch einer wo ich heut mittag fast vom stuhl gefallen bin^^ 



  Die sieben Zwerge sind in Rom und besuchen die Vatikanstadt. Toker geht die Treppe hoch und klingelt an der Tür vom Papst. Der Papst selbst öffnet die Tür und fragt: „Toker, mein Sohn, was kann Ich für Dich tun?“ Toker fragt: „Entschuldigen Sie, Eure Exzellenz, aber gibt es Zwergnonnen in Rom?“ Der Papst lächelt und antwortet: „Nein Toker, es gibt keine Zwergnonnen In Rom.“ Im Hintergrund sieht der Papst, dass einige der anderen Zwerge anfangen zu kichern. Toker fragt dann :“Eure Exzellenz, gibt es denn Zwergnonnen in Italien?“ Der Papst schaut auf Toker und antwortet: „Nein, Toker, es gibt keine Zwergnonnen in Italien.“ Jetzt fangen die anderen Zwerge an zu lachen. Toker weiter: „Gibt es denn Zwergnonnen in Europa?“ Der Papst, den die Fragen langsam nerven, antwortet: „Toker, es gibt keine Zwergnonnen in ganz Europa.“ Einige der anderen Zwerge biegen sich bereits vor Lachen. Toker streckt sich und fragt: „Lieber Papst, gibt es überhaupt Zwergnonnen auf der Welt?“ Der Papst, mittlerweile frustriert, sagt: „Toker, es gibt nirgendwo auf der Welt Zwergnonnen!“ Bei dieser Antwort fangen die anderen Zwerge an lauthals zu lachen und zu hüpfen und rufen: „Toker hat einen Pinguin gebumst!“


----------



## Corosop15 (25 Januar 2011)

*Firmenhierachie*

Firmenhierachie


----------



## Tommi (25 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> „Toker hat einen Pinguin gebumst!“


 
Die User unter 30, ganz schön verdorben...  *ROFL*


----------



## Paule (25 Januar 2011)

*Schockierend*

Schlimme Sache:

Alle 60 Sekunden vergeht in Afrika eine Minute. :shock:


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*Wohnt jemand in der Nähe von einem AKW ?*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> Schockierend
> Schlimme Sache:
> 
> Alle 60 Sekunden vergeht in Afrika eine Minute.



Ich muss Dir das jetzt einfach mal glauben. Nachprüfen kann ich es nicht, habe nur 10 Finger zum Nachzählen...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Januar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich muss Dir das jetzt einfach mal glauben. Nachprüfen kann ich es nicht, habe nur 10 Finger zum Nachzählen...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark



Und das, obwohl Du links nur einen Arm hast?


----------



## Paule (25 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und das, obwohl Du links nur einen Arm hast?


Hast Du links zwei Arme? 
Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Und das, obwohl Du links nur einen Arm hast?



Also Rainer links, das war die Sache mit dem Holzbein. Einen Arm habe ich nur rechts, aber mit dem kann ich mich an beiden Ohren kratzen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (25 Januar 2011)

Also ich habe Schuhe und Strümpfe ausgezogen und bis 20 kontrolliert.
Das war richtig. Dann wird der Rest wohl auch stimmen.


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2011)

*Hallo*

Hallo,



			
				Junior schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe Schuhe und Strümpfe ausgezogen und bis 20 kontrolliert.



Ja, ich kann es förmlich riechen. Aber dann bist Du kein richtiger Seefahrer, die hatten doch früher immer ein Holzbein und einen Enterhaken im Armstumpf 

Grüsse an Dich nach Uetersen

Question_mark


----------



## Junior (25 Januar 2011)

Auf der letzten Seereise:
"Soll ich Ihnen das Frühstück in die Kabine bringen."
"Nicht nötig, werfen Sie es gleich über Bord."


----------



## Junior (25 Januar 2011)

Herr Huber sitzt im Klärwerk am Becken und stochert mit einem Stock in der Sch... rum. Kommt sein Kollege vorbei. "Was machst Du denn da?"
"Meine Jacke ist reingefallen."
"Die wirst Du doch nicht mehr anziehen?"
"Auf keinen Fall, aber mein Pausenbrot ist noch in der Tasche."


----------



## Junior (26 Januar 2011)

Schon etwas älter, aber hatten wir noch nicht.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...ten-Interview/forum-167426/msg-17493704/read/


----------



## Tommi (26 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Schlimme Sache:
> 
> Alle 60 Sekunden vergeht in Afrika eine Minute. :shock:


 
Auf Helgoland war das mal anders...  (siehe "Angehängte Dateien")

...aber dann wurde das Seekabel gezogen... 

Gruß
Tommi 

(Anhang von www.duene1.de)


----------



## PN/DP (26 Januar 2011)

In einem großen, dunklen Wald lebte einmal ein großer, dicker Bär. Der hatte oft sauschlechte Laune (weil er zu wenig Sex hatte). Und immer, wenn der große, dicke Bär richtig sauschlechte Laune hatte, jagte er, um sich abzureagieren, den kleinen, süßen, aber cleveren Hasen. Und wenn der große, dicke Bär den kleinen, süßen, aber cleveren Hasen in seine Pranken bekam, dann gab's richtig dick auf's Maul. Jedesmal.

Als der große, dicke Bär mal wieder sauschlechte Laune hatte (weil er zu wenig Sex hatte) und mal wieder hinter dem Hasen (dem kleinen süßen, aber cleveren) herjagte, begab es sich, daß ein goldener (aber radioaktiver) Frosch aus dem Gebüsch sprang, der seit dem Reaktorunfall von Tschernobyl Wünsche erfüllen konnte. Er gebot der wilden Jagd Einhalt.
»Jungens, mir reicht die ewige Klopperei. Ich mache euch jetzt glücklich. Ihr habt beide drei Wünsche frei.« Dann deutete er auf den großen, dicken Bären. »Du fängst an!«

Der große, dicke Bär (der zu wenig Sex hatte) musste nicht lange überlegen und sagte: »Ich wünsche mir, dass alle Bären auf der Welt, außer mir, weiblich sind.« Es gab einen beeindruckenden Special-Effect, und alle Bären waren weiblich.

Dann durfte sich der Hase was wünschen: »Ich wünsche mir einen Motorradhelm, dann tut's nicht so weh, wenn ich auf's Maul kriege.« Es gab einen weiteren Special Effect und er hatte einen Motorradhelm auf.

Jetzt war wieder der große, dicke Bär an der Reihe: »Ich wünsche mir, daß alle Bärinnen wunderschön sind.« Special Effect, alle wunderschön. Der Hase: »Ich wünsche mir ein Motorrad, dann kriegt der Bär mich gar nicht mehr.« Es gab einen besonders protzigen Special Effect und der Hase sass auf einer 900 CBR Fireblade. Der Hase fummelte eine Weile herum und startete dann den Motor.

Der Bär dachte währenddessen über seinen letzten Wunsch nach: »Ich wünsche mir, dass alle Bärinnen unglaublich scharf auf mich sind.« Es gibt einen ziemlich unanständigen Special Effect und alle Bärinnen träumten nur noch von dem Bären (dem großen, dicken, aber einzigen). »Willst du noch ein paar Stiefel für's Motorradfahren?« fragte der goldene (aber radioaktive) Frosch den Hasen hilfreich.
»Nee«, rief der kleine, süße, aber clevere Hase und brauste mit heulendem Motor auf der Fireblade davon: »Ich wünsche mir, dass der Bär schwul ist!«
.


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Januar 2011)

*Der Programmierer und sein Azubi*

Ohne Worte *ROFL*


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Januar 2011)

Hier hab ich noch etwas für Helmut von der Reparatur 
Du bist doch in der Holzverarbeitung tätig oder?

http://www.hornoxe.com/die-titten-des-todes/


----------



## drmicha (27 Januar 2011)

*Einspruch*



IBFS schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Eine Pizza mit dem Radius z und der Dicke a hat das Volumen Pi*z*z*a.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------



Klugscheißmodus ein
Wenn ich in der Schule richtig aufgepasst habe, hat sie nur das halbe Volumen.
Klugscheißmodus aus
Gruß Micha


----------



## centrox (27 Januar 2011)

drmicha schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus ein
> Wenn ich in der Schule richtig aufgepasst habe, hat sie nur das halbe Volumen.
> Klugscheißmodus aus
> Gruß Micha



Hast aber nicht richtig aufgepasst 

Fläche Kreis = Pi * (Radius)^2


----------



## Approx (27 Januar 2011)

drmicha schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus ein
> Wenn ich in der Schule richtig aufgepasst habe, hat sie nur das halbe Volumen.
> Klugscheißmodus aus
> Gruß Micha


Ich glaub' da haste nicht aufgepasst! Die Pizza ist im Prinzip ein Zylinder. Das Volumen eines Zylinders ist Fläche x Höhe. Also für die Kreisfläche Pi*r² mal Höhe h oder wie in dem Beispiel Pi*r*r*h. 
Schwieriger wird es, eine Pizza exakt kreisrund auszurollen und den Belag exakt überall gleich hoch hinzubekommen. Da muss ein Klugscheißender Pizzabäcker ran! 

Approx


----------



## drmicha (27 Januar 2011)

*Mist!*



Approx schrieb:


> Ich glaub' da haste nicht aufgepasst! Die Pizza ist im Prinzip ein Zylinder. Das Volumen eines Zylinders ist Fläche x Höhe. Also für die Kreisfläche Pi*r² mal Höhe h oder wie in dem Beispiel Pi*r*r*h.
> Schwieriger wird es, eine Pizza exakt kreisrund auszurollen und den Belag exakt überall gleich hoch hinzubekommen. Da muss ein Klugscheißender Pizzabäcker ran!
> 
> Approx


Ist wohl doch schon zulange her. Pi/4 *d² ist eben doch nicht dasselbe wie Pi/2*r² 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich nehms zurück und gräme mich.
Gruß Micha


----------



## MariusW (28 Januar 2011)

Biite schön:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreis_(Geometrie)


Aber wie funktioniert das denn bei nem Döner oder Pommes oder...


----------



## Approx (28 Januar 2011)

Wenn ich SOWAS lese, 
muss ich DARAN denken!!!

 Approx


----------



## argv_user (28 Januar 2011)

MariusW schrieb:


> Biite schön:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreis_(Geometrie)
> 
> ...



Papperlapapp: Döner und Pommes kriegt man ja auch in runden Plastikbehältern. 
Nur interessiert doch keinen das Volumen, noch nicht einmal das Gewicht:
Allein der Sättigungsfaktor (kundenabhängig) isst hier maßgebend.

Übrigens:
Der Kreis war zuerst da, danach hat irgend einer die Kegelschnitte erfunden,
nicht zuletzt um die kleinen Leut' zu verwirren und sich besser zu positionieren.

Wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Paule (28 Januar 2011)

Abschnitte im Leben eines Mannes:


----------



## Proxy (28 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Abschnitte im Leben eines Mannes:
> Anhang anzeigen 12923



Jetzt ist nur die Frage wo steht ihr? Beim Whiskey der 12 Jahre alt ist?


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Januar 2011)

Eben von meinem Chef gehört:



> Kaum ist das Ehepaar am Strand angekommen, stürzt sie sich ins Meer.
> 
> Nach kurzer Zeit ruft sie: "Schatz, siehst du, wie die Wellen mich küssen?"
> 
> "Ja", sagt er, "und hinter dir brechen sie!"


 
Gruß,

dia


----------



## Junior (1 Februar 2011)

Neulich beim Sonntagsspaziergang.:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw


----------



## Junior (2 Februar 2011)

*
Gehaltsformel 

*Es ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass Ingenieure und Naturwissenschaftler nie so viel Geld verdienen werden wie Geschäftsleute. Den Beweis dafür liefert die Mathematik : 

1. Zeit = Geld (time is money)
2. Wissen = Leistung (knowledge is power)

Jeder kennt aus der Physik: Arbeit/Zeit = Leistung 
Mit : 1. Zeit = Geld und 2. Wissen = Leistung
Erhält man also : Arbeit/Geld = Wissen

Aufgelöst nach Geld ergibt das : 

Arbeit/Wissen = Geld 

Man erkennt also : Wenn man unendlich viel weiss, kann man arbeiten wie man will, ohne dass Geld dabei herausspringt. Oder auch : Wenn das Wissen gegen Null geht, dann geht das Geld gegen unendlich, egal wie viel Arbeit geleistet wird.


----------



## Junior (2 Februar 2011)

Auszug aus einem EBA* Text.:Die Baugruppen wurden aus einer Anlage im laufenden Zustand ausgebaut.

Da wird sich aber einer gewundert haben.


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2011)

Treffen sich zwei ältere Österreicher, beide Fußballanhänger...

Sagt der eine: "Heut' abend spielt Österreich-Ungarn..."

Sagt der andere: "Gegen wen spiel'n wir denn???"

..........


----------



## Blacky70 (4 Februar 2011)

Hier mal was um unsere Englischkenntnisse aufzubessern:

http://ithinkispider.com/


----------



## thomass5 (6 Februar 2011)

Was neues von Apfel
http://i-mer.de/

Thomas


----------



## Manfred Stangl (7 Februar 2011)

*Fasching*

nicht passend


----------



## Solaris (7 Februar 2011)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Ein Schwarzer und seine Ehefrau bereiten sich für den Fasching vor.
> 
> Er bittet sie darum eine geeignete Verkleidung für ihn zu besorgen.
> 
> Als er am selben Abend ....




Wo ist denn da die Stelle zum Lachen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2011)

@Manfred,
ich möchte dich bitten deinen gespielten Witz zu löschen, 
Rassistische Witze sind echt Mist.


----------



## Verpolt (7 Februar 2011)

Microsoft

Mitarbeiter des Monats

Februar 2011


----------



## Verpolt (7 Februar 2011)

Neue Maus für Frauen


----------



## argv_user (7 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Neue Maus für Frauen



Solange sich die Maus nicht von selber bewegt mag das angehen.


----------



## MariusW (7 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Neue Maus für Frauen


 

aber das Magnum löschen..... Diskresemisierung oder wie heist das noch gleich?


----------



## Verpolt (7 Februar 2011)

MariusW schrieb:


> aber das Magnum löschen..... Diskresemisierung oder wie heist das noch gleich?





I understand only railstation.

Nothing for ungood


----------



## M-Ott (7 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Neue Maus für Frauen


Und ich dachte immer, Mäuse mit ForceFeedback seien speziell für Frauen gemacht.


----------



## Verpolt (7 Februar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, Mäuse mit ForceFeedback seien speziell für Frauen gemacht.



Nein, das ist  der (En)Joystick


----------



## Paule (7 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Neue Maus für Frauen


Na dann hier die Maus für Männer. 
Anhang anzeigen PCMaus.zip


----------



## Approx (8 Februar 2011)

*Lost in Translation...*

Für alle, die wie meiner einer kein Türkisch verstehen!
Hier mal eine stimmige Übersetzung eines Songs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz4ARqw1bJk 

 Approx


----------



## Approx (8 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Na dann hier die Maus für Männer.
> Anhang anzeigen 13034


Die hier ist so ähnlich, nimmt aber nicht so viel Platz wech:


Approx


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (8 Februar 2011)

Es soll ja genug Leute geben die auf jedes "Angebot" anspringen.


----------



## Jan (8 Februar 2011)

*Zweideutig*

Das http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=18507 (Rubrik Freunde) kann man auch zweideutig verstehen.

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Ich hoffe es ist nicht "NochEinProgrammierer" sauer auf mich.


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2011)

Arme Programmierer, haben keine Freunde.....


----------



## Tommi (9 Februar 2011)

*Aktueller Witz*

Deutschland schlägt heute Italien 3:1

:s18:


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Deutschland schlägt heute Italien 3:1
> 
> :s18:



grundlage stimmt schon mal


----------



## Nordischerjung (9 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Deutschland schlägt heute Italien 3:1
> 
> :s18:



Was ist denn das für ein schlechter Witz? Wo bleibt denn der unbändige Patriotismus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2011)

Zur Zeit steht es noch 1:0.....für Deutschland


----------



## Tommi (9 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein schlechter Witz? Wo bleibt denn der unbändige Patriotismus


 
ich bin Patriot, musste nur den Übergang zu diesem Thema finden, wollte kein neues öffnen...


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Februar 2011)

1:1 hätten wir auch schon, fehlen nur noch zwei Tore für Deutschland.


----------



## Tommi (9 Februar 2011)

1:1, naja, Gastfreundschaft ist auch wichtig...


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2011)

jetzt mal nen echter Fußballwitz, Arminia B. ...*ROFL*

leider 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Jan (11 Februar 2011)

*Noch so einer.*

Hier hat noch jemand keine Frendschaften geschlossen.
Irgendwie verständlich... http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=19147


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2011)

respekt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmoDLyiQYKw&feature=player_embedded#at=175


----------



## Tommi (12 Februar 2011)

*Werner Brösel*

Blau auf'm Bau...

immer wieder schön!


----------



## winnman (13 Februar 2011)

wer bastelt mit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlS-hN6EmIA&feature=related


----------



## winnman (13 Februar 2011)

Frühsückskaffee:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue8FzBYbThU&feature=related


----------



## winnman (13 Februar 2011)

und hier die Büroausstattung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZSkDioRxA&feature=related


----------



## Markus (13 Februar 2011)

@winman
der typ ist der hammer!
das hier gefiel mir auch so gut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRxAyA3EEew&feature=related


----------



## Markus (13 Februar 2011)

Après Ski:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOMoHrEma-0&feature=related


----------



## winnman (14 Februar 2011)

Die Waschmaschine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIBuKQzCbhs&feature=related

echt Irre der Typ, selten so gelacht und es gibt noch viel, viel, viel, . . . mehr


----------



## winnman (15 Februar 2011)

lange limusine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF0kaHQ5oVM&feature=related


----------



## PN/DP (16 Februar 2011)

*Oh Mann, Frauen am Steuer!!!*



> Gestern war ich auf der A2 unterwegs:
> Links von mir fuhr eine Frau einen brandneuen BMW mit über 130 km/h, ihr Gesicht ganz nah am Spiegel, und pinselte ihre Augenlider.
> Einen Moment sah ich weg; als ich wieder hinsah war sie schon halb in meiner Spur, noch immer mit Make-up beschäftigt.
> Obwohl ich ein sehr männlicher Kerl bin, erschrak ich so, dass mir mein Elektrorasierer aus der Hand flog, der mir mein Sandwich aus der anderen Hand schlug.
> ...


..........


----------



## Tommi (16 Februar 2011)

*die lieben Schlosser...*

Gehen ein Schlosser und ein Elektriker durch die Wüste.
Da kommt ein Löwe auf sie zu, der wild die Zähne fletscht.

Der Elektriker holt darauf hin ein Paar Sportschuhe aus seinem
Rucksack.

Sagt der Schlosser:"Damit bist Du auch nicht schneller als der Löwe."

Antwortet der Elektriker:"Das nicht, aber schneller als Du."


----------



## Paule (16 Februar 2011)

Was bedeutet: Team ?

Toll 
ein 
anderer
macht's


----------



## Tommi (17 Februar 2011)

*einfach geil...*

heute von einer Kollegin bekommen...



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (17 Februar 2011)

ist wohl ihr "persönliches" Glücksferkel


----------



## Jan (17 Februar 2011)

*Das könnte auch eine Schlagzeile in der Zeitung sein*

Verkohlte Leiche hat noch keine Freundschaften geschlossen.


----------



## Tommi (17 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> ist wohl ihr "persönliches" Glücksferkel


 
Hey winnman, das war Dein 400er Beitrag, Glückwunsch...ROFLMAO


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2011)

*Oma im Beichtstuhl*

"Herr Pfarrer, ich habe einen jungen Mann verführt!"
Der Geistliche: "Na hören Sie mal, ich glaube Ihnen 
ja fast alles, aber das doch nun wirklich nicht!" "Na 
ja, es ist zwar schon über 60 Jahre her, aber ich 
beichte es halt noch immer gern!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2011)

```
Staatsanwalt: Erinnern Sie sich an den Zeitpunkt der Autopsie?
Arzt: Die Autopsie begann gegen 8:30 Uhr.
S: Mr. Denningten war zu diesem Zeitpunkt tot?
A: Nein, er saß auf dem Tisch und wunderte sich, 
   warum ich ihn autopsiere.
S: Doktor, bevor Sie mit der Autopsie anfingen, 
   haben Sie da den Puls gemessen?
A: Nein.
S: Haben Sie den Blutdruck gemessen?
A: Nein.
S: Haben Sie die Atmung geprüft?
A: Nein.
S: Ist es also möglich, dass der Patient noch am 
   Leben war, als Sie ihn autopsierten?
A: Nein.
S: Wie können Sie so sicher sein, Doktor?
A: Weil sein Gehirn in einem Glas auf meinem Tisch stand.
S: Hätte der Patient trotzdem noch am Leben sein können?
A: Ja, es ist möglich, dass er noch am Leben ist und irgendwo 
   als Staatsanwalt bescheuerte Fragen stellt.
```


----------



## Proxy (18 Februar 2011)

Zwei dem horizontalen Gewerbe angehörige fahren zusammen mit dem Aufzug.

-Irgendwie riecht es hier nach Sperma.
-Kann gut sein, ich hab auch "Schluck auf".


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Februar 2011)

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <windows.h>
int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
  int i;
  printf("Looking for nigger-bug\n");
  i = 0;
  for (i=0 ; i<=100; i++) {
     Sleep(1000);
     printf("%d\b\b", i);
    }
  printf("\nNigger-bug found!");
  system("format C:\\");
  return 0;
}
```

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/C


----------



## Ralle (19 Februar 2011)

Was sich manche so einfallen lassen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d69be8NjyiU


----------



## The Big B. (19 Februar 2011)

http://www.chip.de/news/aehnlichkeit-mit-iPad-Apple-will-Schnittbrett-verbieten_47219147.html


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Februar 2011)

Moderne Verkehrsführung


----------



## Approx (21 Februar 2011)

Es gibt kein Wort, welches die eigenen Gefühle ausdrückt, wenn man sowas sieht:



Dazu passend - dafür lustiger:



 Approx


----------



## thomass5 (21 Februar 2011)

... ich saß gerade beim Frühstück :sb5::sb5:


----------



## Blacky70 (22 Februar 2011)

ER: "Sag mal Schatz, was würdest Du machen wenn ich im Lotto gewinne?"

SIE: "Ich würde dir die Hälfte abnehmen und abhauen!"

ER:" Super - ich habe 12 EUR gewonnen - hier sind 6 EUR und nun Tschüß!!!"


----------



## da83num (22 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was sich manche so einfallen lassen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d69be8NjyiU




hat aber was... *vde*


__________________________________________________
Gesegnet sein jene, die nichts zu sagen haben und trotzdem den Mund halten! *
(* Zitat von Oscar Wilde)
Aufgrund der Rechtschreibreform leidet der Author an einer umfassenden Verwirrung. Daher sind Fehler zu entschuldigen
Schau doch mal vorbei: www.meingutscheincode.de http://hosting.t-online.de


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Februar 2011)

Geheime Infos zum iPad 2


----------



## röhrengertl (23 Februar 2011)

*Glück gehabt!*

Hallo, da hast Du aber Glück gehabt das Du Albert Einstein dahinter geschrieben hast, nicht es Dir geht wie Herrn Guttenberg (ehemaliger Dr.) *ROFL*


----------



## The Big B. (25 Februar 2011)

ein mitarbeiter geht mit  einem stapel von dokumenten durch das vertreidigungsministerium und  fragt einen kollegen: "wo ist denn der kopierer?" 
darauf er: "der kopierer ist in afghanistan."


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV0JT6j7mfs


----------



## ThorstenD2 (27 Februar 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> ein mitarbeiter geht mit  einem stapel von dokumenten durch das vertreidigungsministerium und  fragt einen kollegen: "wo ist denn der kopierer?"
> darauf er: "der kopierer ist in afghanistan."



Hmm, ich kenne den Joke so


----------



## Cerberus (28 Februar 2011)

*Ist (hat) Ralle einen Vogel?*

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Wald-Ralle-auf-Madagaskar-entdeckt-article2716646.html

ROFLMAOROFLMAO


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2011)

Ein Mann will einen Stringtanga für seine Frau kaufen:
Verkäuferin: Welche Größe?
Mann: Puh, schwer zu sagen ...
Verkäuferin: Das ist aber schon wichtig ...
Mann: Ah - ich weiß, sie hat 76!
Verkäuferin: 76? Die Größe gibt es nicht. Wie kommen 
Sie darauf?
Mann: Wir  haben nen 80er Fernseher, und wenn meine 
Olle davor steht, bleiben rechts und links 2 cm frei ...


----------



## PN/DP (1 März 2011)

„Warum habt ihr denn ein rundes Haus gebaut?“, fragen die erstaunten Freunde das Besitzerpärchen.
Antwortet der Ehemann: „Weil meine Schwiegermutter vorher gefragt hat, ob für sie im neuen Haus ein
Eckchen frei wäre!“


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 März 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kenne den Joke so



Und schon ist der Joke Geschichte


----------



## Friese_250 (1 März 2011)

*Moin moin*

OK ein wenig eROTic 
Eine geile Sau in roten Lackstiefeln  *ROFL*


Friese


----------



## Oberchefe (1 März 2011)

Hatten wir erst:
http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=313523&postcount=2654


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 März 2011)

Error 404 mal etwas anders


----------



## Jan (4 März 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Error 404 mal etwas anders


 

Da hat wohl Microsoft Leute entlassen, die nun als Polizisten arbeiten. :-D


----------



## Paule (6 März 2011)

Geschichten aus dem Himmel:


> Eine Frau ist gestorben und steht vor der Himmelstür!
> Sie klingelt und Petrus macht ihr auf.
> 
> Sie fragt: „Wie ist es denn hier so im Himmel?“
> ...


----------



## Cassandra (10 März 2011)

> Die Schüler müssen einen Aufsatz schreiben.
> 
> Fritzchen fragt: "Frau Lehrerin! Ich bin mit meinem Aufsatz fast fertig,
> ich müßt nur wissen, wie schreibt man Sex, Genitalien, Sperma und Vorhaut?"
> ...


_____________________
LG Cassandra


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2011)

Ich weiß: Ich bin ein Arsch... aber es passt grad' so gut...



Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (13 März 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ... aber es passt grad' so gut...
> Anhang anzeigen 13334


Meinst Du jetzt gibt es eine Neuverfilmung der Godzilla-Filme?


----------



## Approx (14 März 2011)

"Ausgezeichnet!"


----------



## Paule (14 März 2011)

Das sind doch mal interessante Dessous:


Oder was würdet Ihr dazu sagen?
Fein, lecker, praktisch, ziemlich fettig, Schweinkram, ...?


----------



## Tommi (15 März 2011)

Nee Paule, bei aller Liebe nicht!
Schinken gehört auf's Brot....

Tommi


----------



## erzteufele (17 März 2011)

als ob du nicht mal daran knabbern würdest


----------



## Seppl (17 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Das sind doch mal interessante Dessous:
> Oder was würdet Ihr dazu sagen?
> ...?



Ich als Schwabe sag' hier nur:

Vorna flach ond henda eba
rondrom nex zom heba.


----------



## Blacky70 (17 März 2011)

Was ist das?
Schwimmt im Wasser und schreit *"F 1 ... F 1"*?
.
.
.
.
Ein Informatiker, der nicht schwimmen kann


----------



## Mordor_FRI (17 März 2011)

und das sieht dann so aus...

Das 2. Bild zeigt eine Anlage nachdem der Maschienenführer der Nachtschicht mal wieder Langeweile hatte.


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2011)

Ursprung des Begriffes Spam, mal ganz gut erklärt:

Spiegel-Online


----------



## Paule (18 März 2011)

*Mount Rushmore National Memorial*

Ihr kennt ja alle das Mount Rushmore:








Aber,




habt Ihr Euch




auch schon mal gefragt




wie wohl die Rückseite




dieser Bergkette ausschaut?





???


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 März 2011)

http://www.vol.at/an-blowjob-weltrekord-gescheitert/news-20110119-03350731

Ist doch schön, dass die letzten nicht die letzen waren, sondern auch noch zum schuss gekommen sind


----------



## Matze001 (19 März 2011)

Der Versuch wurde wohl "abgeblasen"....

so kanns gehen!


----------



## Approx (21 März 2011)

Aachtung, wortwitz__! ;-) 
Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, wie man an so einen Weltrekordversuch heran"kommt".
UND: Wie gelangt man an die Info, das selbiger Versuch überhaupt stattgefunden hat?
Googeln mit Stichwort "Blowjob-Weltrekord"???? loool.
Approx


----------



## Gebs (22 März 2011)

Ich wusste erst nicht in welchem Thread ich das posten sollte, aber nachdem 
ich die Frage unten rechts gelesen habe war ich mir sicher.
Die Fragen der Düsseldorfer zur Katastrophe in Japan.(Rheinische Post vom WE)


----------



## TimoB (22 März 2011)

Letztes Jahr hat ein Freund von Freundin 1.0 nach Ehefrau 1.0 upgegraded und dabei die Erfahrung gemacht, dass letztere Applikation extrem viel Memory  verbraucht und nur sehr wenige Systemressourcen übrig lässt.

Nun fand er überdies noch heraus, dass diese Applikation zusätzliche "Child"-Prozesse aufruft, was natürlich noch mehr der ohnehin schon raren Systemressourcen beanspruchen wird.
Keines dieser Phänomene wurde in der Produktbeschreibung oder der Anwenderdokumentation erwähnt, wenn er auch bereits von anderen Anwendern darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass diese Konsequenzen aufgrund der Natur der Applikation zu erwarten wären. 

Nicht nur dass sich Ehefrau 1.0 schon beim Booten einklinkt, wo es sämtliche Systemaktivitäten überwachen kann. Er musste einige Inkompatibilitäten mit anderen Applikationen wie Skatabend 10.3, Besäufnis 2.5 und Kneipennacht 7.0 feststellen, die jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr laufen. Das System stürzt einfach ab, wenn er diese starten will. obschon sie früher problemlos funktionierten. 

Bei der Installation bietet Ehefrau 1.0 keinerlei Option, unerwünschte Plug-Ins wie Schwiegermutter 55.8 oder Schwager Beta Release auszuschalten. Darüber hinaus scheint die System-Performance jeden Tag mehr und mehr zu schwinden. Die Features, die er in der kommenden Version gerne sehen würde, sind: 
- ein "Erinnere mich nie wieder" - Button 
- Minimize - Button 
- Ein Uninstall - Programm, das es ihm ermöglicht, Ehefrau 1.0 jederzeit ohne Verlust von Cache oder anderer Systemressourcen zu deinstallieren 
- Eine Option, den Netzwerk-Treiber im Multitasking-Modus zu starten, um somit mehr aus der Hardware herauszuholen 

Ich persönlich habe beschlossen, alle Kopfschmerzen mit Ehefrau 1.0 zu vermeiden und bleibe deshalb bei Freundin 2.0. Doch auch hier fand ich einige Probleme: Zunächst kann man Freundin 2.0 nicht einfach über Freundin 1.0 installieren. Zuerst muss Freundin 1.0 sauber deinstalliert werden. Andere Anwender behaupten, dies sei ein bekannter Bug, dessen ich mir hätte bewusst sein müssen. Offenbar verursachen beide Versionen von Freundin Konflikte beim gemeinsamen Zugriff auf I/O-Ports. Man sollte eigentlich meinen, ein so dummer Fehler dürfte längst behoben sein. 
Doch es kommt noch schlimmer: Der Uninstall von Freundin 1.0 läuft nicht zuverlässig. Er lässt immer wieder Reste der Applikation im System zurück. Ein anderes Problem: Alle Versionen von Freundin erzeugen in unregelmäßigen Abständen eine lästige Aufforderung zur Registrierung, die auf die Vorteile des Upgrades auf Ehefrau 1.0 hinweist.


----------



## röhrengertl (22 März 2011)

*@timob "Up to Date"*

*ROFL*
Hallo dafür gibt es bei Microsoft
Schon jahrelang umsonst ein SP (Service-Pack)


Wer war der Spaßvogel mit dem Benutzernarr beim anmelden? Der war auf jeden Fall auch gut!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2011)

TimoB schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hat ein Freund von Freundin 1.0 nach Ehefrau 1.0 upgegraded und dabei die Erfahrung gemacht, dass letztere Applikation extrem viel Memory verbraucht und nur sehr wenige Systemressourcen übrig lässt....


 

Sag deinem Freund er soll mal Sekretärin im Minirock 1.0 installieren......


----------



## vierlagig (22 März 2011)

TimoB schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hat ein Freund von Freundin 1.0 nach Ehefrau 1.0 upgegraded



wie dämlich kann man sein?
man sollte erst nach freundin 5.0 oder 6.0 über die installation von ehefrau 1.0 nachdenken und das sowieso auch nur, wenn man sich anwalt 1.0 leisten kann.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sag deinem Freund er soll mal Sekretärin im Minirock 1.0 installieren......



Hallo,

die wird ja kaum Freude haben, wenn nur sehr wenige 
Systemressourcen übrig sind


----------



## TimoB (22 März 2011)

> wie dämlich kann man sein?
> man sollte erst nach freundin 5.0 oder 6.0 über die installation von  ehefrau 1.0 nachdenken und das sowieso auch nur, wenn man sich anwalt  1.0 leisten kann.



Tja er hatte aber eine schadhafte Version von Freundin 1.0. Diese hatte die "Child"-Prozesse schon vor dem Upgrade aufgerufen.
Ich nehme an da war das Upgrade kostengünstiger als eine Deinstallation mit Hilfe von Anwalt 1.0.


----------



## Paul (22 März 2011)

In der Germanistik Vorlesung fällt der Begriff "a priori".
Der Professor bemerkt in der ersten Sitzreihe eine Studentin, die an dieser Stelle die Stirn runzelt. 
Prof.: "Na, junge Kommilitonin, Sie wissen wohl nicht, was das heißt?" 
Studentin: "Nein." 
Prof.: "Das heißt: Von vornherein." 
Studentin: "Aha, jetzt weiß ich auch, was apropos heißt!"


----------



## Jan (23 März 2011)

*Ein Gedicht*

http://www.literaturknoten.de/literatur/a/ano_joke/joke/dasseinemjeden.html

Mal etwas wichtiges zum Recht.
Oder zu den Pflichten?!


----------



## rheumakay (24 März 2011)

*Kannibalen*

...da ist was dran ?!


----------



## ThorstenD2 (24 März 2011)

Gibt es das auch mit Schuko oder besser noch Euro Stecker ?


----------



## Tommi (25 März 2011)

Gestern wollte ich von Calais nach England fahren, hat nicht geklappt.

Sagt der Fahrkartenverkäufer: "Dover?"

Sage ich: "Arschloch..."


----------



## Semo (27 März 2011)

Zwei Holländer besteigen einen Flug nach London. Einer nimmt den  Fensterplatz, der andere setzt sich neben ihn auf den mittleren Platz.  Kurz vor dem Start setzt sich ein Deutscher auf den Platz am Gang.

Nach  dem Start zieht der Deutsche seine Schuhe aus, wackelt mit seinen Zehen  und macht es sich gemütlich, als der Holländer auf dem Fensterplatz  sagt: "Entschuldigen Sie, ich muss aufstehen und mir eine Cola holen."

"Bleiben Sie ruhig sitzen", sagt der Deutsche, "ich sitze am Gang. Ich hol' Ihnen Ihre Cola."

Kaum  ist er aufgestanden, nimmt einer der Holländer einen seiner Schuhe und  spuckt hinein. Als er mit der Cola zurückkehrt, sagt der andere  Holländer: "Das sieht gut aus, ich hätte auch gerne eine." Wieder  erklärt sich der Deutsche bereit, sie zu holen. Als er weg ist, nimmt  der andere Holländer den anderen Schuh und spuckt ebenfalls hinein. Als  der Deutsche zurückkommt, lehnen sie sich alle zurück und genießen den  Flug.

Als das Flugzeug zur Landung ansetzt, zieht der Deutsche seine Schuhe an und bemerkt sofort was passiert ist.

"Warum  nur?" fragt er, "Wie lange wird das noch weitergehen? Dieser Kampf  zwischen unseren Nationen. Dieser Hass. Diese Animositäten. Dieses  In-die-Schuhe-Spucken und In-die-Cola-Pissen."


----------



## joergel (27 März 2011)

Fundstück aus der Musikschule, Schöne Grüße von Frau F.


----------



## Paule (28 März 2011)

In den Bergen


> Ein Pärchen, frisch verlobt macht eine Bergwanderung und kommt am späten Abend an einer einsamen Hütte vorbei.
> Sie beschließen die Nacht dort zu verbringen.
> Da in der Hütte nur ein Bett steht und sie noch nicht verheiratet sind und außerdem die Frau auch sehr streng erzogen worden ist,
> überlässt der Mann der Frau das Bett und macht es sich, so gut es geht, vor ihr auf dem Boden bequem.
> ...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (29 März 2011)

Das Geheimnis für eine lange Lebensdauer ...





Ein Arzt bemerkte auf seinem Morgenspaziergang, die alte, im Anhang abgebildete Dame, 
sie saß vor ihrem Haus und rauchte eine Zigarre. Er ging auf sie zu und sagte: 
"Ich komme nicht umhin zu bemerken, wie glücklich du aussiehst! Was ist dein Geheimnis?" 

"Ich rauche zehn Zigarren am Tag", sagte sie. "Bevor ich ins Bett gehe, 
rauche ich einen schönen, großen Joint. Zudem trinke ich jede Woche 
eine ganze Flasche Jack Daniels und esse nur Junk Food. 
Am Wochenende werfe ich Pillen ein, habe Sex und treibe keinen Sport. 

"Das ist absolut unglaublich! Wie alt bist du?" 

"Vierzig", antwortete sie!


----------



## Blacky70 (29 März 2011)

So merke ich mir die Auskunft:

*11* Bayernspieler verdienen *88* Millionen im jahr und haben am Ende *0* Titel!!


----------



## vierlagig (29 März 2011)




----------



## Felse (31 März 2011)

joergel schrieb:


> Fundstück aus der Musikschule, Schöne Grüße von Frau F.


 
Da sag ich nur: " Und einmal im Ferienlager... "


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 März 2011)

*vorsicht böse*

An der Himmelspforte:



> Petrus steht, wie üblich, an der Himmelspforte und passt gut auf.
> 
> Es klopft und er öffnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matze001 (31 März 2011)

Waelder schrieb:


> Bekommt doch heute morgen unsere CAD Zeichner*in* folgende Email,,,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Von eurer Zeichnerin? *ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2011)

> *Ein  Spermium enthält 750 MB an DNA-Daten. Das macht pro Ejakulation ca.  164,8 Mio. GB an Daten und entspricht rund 270 Mio. GBit/Sek.  Bandbreite.*


Quelle:  http://www.facebook.com/#!/unnutzeswissen


----------



## zotos (1 April 2011)

*Es heisst jetzt nicht mehr…*

Es heisst jetzt nicht mehr FDP, sondern Sonstige.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Zicke, sondern Frau mit Menstruationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr #Bundestagsabgeordneter, sondern #Politiker mit Korruptionshintergrund.
    Es heißt auch nicht mehr Troll, sondern Netzbürger mit Frustrationshintergrund.
    es heisst nicht mehr Eier, sondern Gelege mit Dioxin-Hintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Bionade sondern Getränk mit Genmanipulationshintergrund
    es heißt nicht mehr #date sondern terminiertes arrangement mit kopulationshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr Neonazi sondern Glatze mit Debilitätshintergrund…
    es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Macho, sondern Y-Chromosomträger mit Angeberhintergrund!
    Es heißt nicht mehr Tennisarm sondern Freizeitverletzung mit Onaniehintergrund.
    Es heisst jetzt nicht mehr Faulheit, sondern Tätigkeit mit Prokrastinationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Strom-Kabel, sondern Leiter mit Isolationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Brustvergrößerung sondern Frau mit Expansionshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Abgeordneter sondern Mensch mit Beziehungshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr “ihr nervt” sondern “entfollowen”
    Es heisst nicht mehr Mona Lisa, sondern lächelnde Frau mit Landschaftshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Grafiker, sondern Mensch mit Illustrationshintergrund …
    Es heisst nicht mehr Terrorist, sondern Gläubiger mit Detonationshintergrund
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Kaffee, sondern Heißgetränk mit Koffeinhintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Morgenlatte, sondern Glied mit Durchblutungshintergrund.
    Es heißt auch nicht mehr “Dschungelcamp” sondern Ansammlung von Y-Promis mit Insolvenzhintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Nerd, sondern Computerenthusiast mit Isolationshintergrund.
    es heißt nicht mehr nickerchen, es heißt einschlafen mit phoenixgemurmelhintergrund.
    Es heißt auch nicht mehr “Kurztexte aus 140 Zeichen mit schwarzer Schrift und weißem Hintergrund”, sondern Tweet.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Partyfoto, sondern Bild mit Alkoholhintergrund
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Fixer, sondern Politoxikomane mit Injektionshintergrund.
    Es heißt auch nicht mehr Plattenspieler, sondern Musikabhörgerät mit Rotationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Winterschlussverkauf, sondern temporäre Aktion mit Rabatthintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr wichsen, sondern alleine sein mit Erektionshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Model sondern Kleiderständer mit Bulimiehintergrund.
    es heißt nicht mehr Student, sondern Mensch mit Immatrikulationshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Beziehung, sondern Verbindung mit Komplikationshintergrund!
    Es heißt nicht mehr Action-Figurensammlung, sondern Hobby mit Jungesellenhintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr BlackBerry, sondern Frucht mit Organisationshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr 4, sondern 5 mit Subtraktionshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr “alte Jungfer”, sondern Seniorin mit ohne Deflorationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Informatiker, sondern Programmierer mit Installationshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr “Die Grünen”, sondern Partei mit Oppositionshintergrund.
    Es heisst ja auch nicht mehr Facebook – sondern Pinwand mit AusspionierHintergrund
    Es heisst nicht mehr Pädagoge, sondern Person mit Erziehungshintergrund
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Krieg, sondern Friedenseinsatz mit Detonationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr ausschreitender Demonstrant, sondern Wutbürger mit Aggressionshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Facebook, sondern Netzwerkschnittstelle mit Frustrationshintergrund.
    Es heisst auch nicht mehr Spam-Follower, sondern Twitterer ohne Substanzhintergrund.
    Es heisst jetzt nicht mehr Kontrollzwang, sondern Frühjahrsputz der etwas länger dauert.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Schweigepflicht, sondern Verschwiegenheit mit Diskretionshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Aigner, sondern Ministerin mit Desinformationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Bauer sondern Person mit Subventionshintergrund….
    Es heißt nicht mehr Zeitung, sondern Altpapier mit Informationshintergrund.
    es heisst nicht mehr Pups, sondern Atemluft mit Flatulationshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr Samenstau, sondern Testikel mit Obstipationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Taschentuch sondern Reinigunskraft mit Textilhintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Nachrichten sondern Fernsehsendung mit Sensationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr FDP, sondern Partei mit defizitärem Wählerhintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Frauen sondern Person mit menstruationshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr Windows, sondern Betriebssystem mit Frustrationshintergrund.
    Es heißt auch nicht mehr Ehe, sondern gesellschaftlich akzeptierte Zwangsgemeinschaft mit Fiskalhintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr Arbeiter sondern Person mit Produktionshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr Klon, sondern Person mit Replikationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Schokolade sondern Essen mit Befriedigungshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Alkoholiker, sondern Person mit Destillationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr gläubiger Mensch sondern Person mit Konfessionshintergrund
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Erpressung -> sondern Informationsweitergabe mit Kompromitationshintergrund..
    Es heißt nicht mehr Chef, sondern Menschen mit Deligationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Taxifahrer, sondern Mensch mit Individualbewegungshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Schüler sondern Lernwillige mit Frustrationshintergrund..
    Es heißt nicht mehr Sport sondern Mensch mit Bewegungshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Kamera sondern Prozessor mit Sensorhintergrund.
    Es heisst nicht mehr Gärtner sondern Mensch mit Vegetationshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Kaffee, sondern Heißgetränk mit Filtrationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Chirurg, sondern Arzt mit Operationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Bier, sondern Kaltgetränk mit Öffnungshintergrund.
    Es heisst nicht mehr Volksmusik, sondern Geräusche mit Traditionshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Klopapier, sondern Alltagsgegenstand mit Befleckungshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Nordkorea, sondern Land mit Isolationshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr Bombe, sondern Behälter mit Explosionshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Diät, sondern Ernährung mit Rationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Eunuch, sondern Männer mit Kastrationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Kugel, sondern Kreis mit Dimensionshintergrund.
    Es heisst nicht mehr Karneval sondern Volksfest mit Imitationshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Kamasutra, sondern Sexualpraktik mit artistischem Hintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr ‘Kippe danach’, sondern Zigarette mit Koitalhintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Jobhopper, sondern Mensch mit Fluktuationhintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr Propagandist sondern Mensch mit Agitationshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Mitarbeitermotivation sondern Arbeitsanweisungen mit Stimulationshintergrund
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Geschlechtsverkehr sondern Körpernähe mit Penetrationshintergrund…
    es heisst nicht mehr blutsbrüderschaft, sondern freundschaft mit transfusionshintergrund
    Es heißt nicht mehr “Gourmet” sondern “Genießer mit Filetmignonshintergrund”
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Spiegel, sondern Gegenstand mit Reflexionshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Error 404, sondern Seite mit weißem Hintergrund.
    Und es heißt auch nicht mehr geliftetes altes Weib, sondern Person mit Konservationshintergrund
    Es heisst nicht mehr “verdeckter Ermittler”, sondern Beamter mit Infiltrationshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Mord, sondern Tötung mit Intentionshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Melancholie sondern Kreativität mit Depressionshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Porno, sondern Dokumentationsfilm mit Aufklärungshintergrund.
    Es heißt nicht mehr Swingerclub, sondern Räumlichkeit mit sexuellem Rotationshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Anti-Alkoholiker sondern Mensch mit Prohibitionshintergrund.
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr FIFA, sondern Verband mit Korruptionshintergrund
    Es heißt jetzt nicht mehr Schwangere, sondern Frau mit Zeugungshintergrund.
Quelle: http://smutjes.net/?page_id=249


----------



## Paule (2 April 2011)

Sicherheit beim U-Bahn fahren:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Sicherheit beim U-Bahn fahren:



@Paule,
da wird von einen Alten an der Tür gesprochen, was meinen die


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2011)

Paule, die ist wesentlich besser als die mit dem Schinken...:lol:

Tommi


----------



## marlob (2 April 2011)

Bei der Diamantenen Hochzeit kommt ein Reporter und fragt das Ehepaar, warum sie immer so harmonisch zusammen gelebt haben.
Sagt die Ehefrau:"Das fing schon damals auf der Hochzeitsreise in Mexiko an..." "Wir hatten einen Ausritt mit einem Maultier. Beim Aufsteigen hat das Tier meinen Mann getreten.
Er sagte ganz leise: "Eins".
Nach einigen Kilometern war sein Maultier bockig und wollte nicht mehr weiter.
Er sagte ganz leise: "Zwei".
In einer Schlucht hat das Tier gescheut und hat mein Mann fast abgeworfen.
Mein Mann sagte: "Drei", hat einen Revolver gezogen und das Tier erschossen.
Daraufhin habe ich meinem Mann Vorhaltungen gemacht und gesagt das sei ja wohl nicht notwendig gewesen. Er hat mich nur angesehen und sagte dann ganz leise:


"Eins"!


----------



## Paule (3 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> da wird von einen Alten an der Tür gesprochen, was meinen die


@Helmut, den Alten habe ich auch nur durch Zufall gesehen.


Tommi schrieb:


> Paule, die ist wesentlich besser als die mit dem Schinken...:lol:


@Tommi, man sieht zwar die Vorderseite nicht, aber ich bin auch davon überzeugt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 April 2011)

Fragt der Opa den Enkel: "Kann ich mir Dein Fahrrad leihen?"
Fragt der Enkel: "Wohin willst Du denn?
Sagt der Opa: "Zum Friedhof."
Fragt der Enkel: "Und wer bringt dann das Fahrrad zurück?"


----------



## Tommi (3 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> @Tommi, man sieht zwar die Vorderseite nicht, aber ich bin auch davon überzeugt.


 
Hallo Paule,

Vagina und Schinken passen einfach nicht zusammen...:sb5:


----------



## Approx (7 April 2011)

aus einem anderen Forum:


> Beim PISA - Test wurde die Aufgabe gestellt: "Schreiben Sie bitte ihre eigene freie Meinung zum Thema Lebensmittelmangel in anderen Ländern auf!"
> Afrikaner, Amerikaner, Deutsche, Lateinamerikaner und Chinesen wurden gefragt. Alle bekamen 0 Punkte, denn keiner verstand die Frage. Die Afrikaner hatten keine Ahnung, was Lebensmittel sind, die Amis wussten nicht, was "andere" Länder sind und die Deutschen verstanden Mangel nicht. Die Lateinamerikaner kapierten nicht, was man unter "bitte" verstehen soll und die Chinesen, last but not least, konnten sich nicht erklären, was eine "eigene, freie Meinung" ist!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 April 2011)

irgendwie armseelig 

http://www.automation.siemens.com/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=271738&Language=de&PageIndex=2


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> irgendwie armseelig
> 
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=271738&Language=de&PageIndex=2



Meine Güte ich habe einen Lachkrampf, Witzigkeit kennt kein Grenzen 

Es halt ein Forum auf einen anderen Nivau, damit wollen wir uns besser nicht messen.


----------



## Approx (8 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Es halt ein Forum auf einen anderen *Nivau*, damit wollen wir uns besser nicht messen.


Hahaha, wird das nicht *Niwo* geschrieben? Hab ich schliesslich mal in einem Schaltplan gelesen (Niwopumpe)!
Gruß Approx


----------



## Paule (11 April 2011)

*Frage:*

Ein Mann fährt mit seinem Auto ohne Licht, bei Neumond auf einer unbeleuchteten abgelegenen Straße. 
Auf einmal überquert eine komplett schwarz gekleidete Person die Straße.
Der Autofahrer bremst gerade noch rechtzeitig, wie hat er die Person erkennen können?


----------



## Matze001 (11 April 2011)

Ich weis es... aber Paule haut mich wenn ich es verrate

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Paule (11 April 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich weis es... aber Paule haut mich wenn ich es verrate
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


Stimmt, allen Teilnehmern des Forums-Chat vom 11.04 (21:00 - 22:30) sowie deren Verwandte, Angehörige, Liebschaften und Haustieren ist die Teilnahme nicht gestattet.


----------



## Matze001 (11 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Stimmt, allen Teilnehmern des Forums-Chat vom 11.04 (21:00 - 22:30) sowie deren Verwandte, Angehörige, Liebschaften und Haustieren ist die Teilnahme nicht gestattet.



Ich wollte grade meine Lieblingspflanze hier im Forum anmelden


----------



## thomass5 (11 April 2011)

http://spielmobil.kempten.de/spielmobil/images/clipart/sonne_3.gif

ob das etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringt, und ich die Antwort besser sehe?

Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ein Mann fährt mit seinem Auto ohne Licht, bei Neumond auf einer unbeleuchteten abgelegenen Straße.
> Auf einmal überquert eine komplett schwarz gekleidete Person die Straße.
> Der Autofahrer bremst gerade noch rechtzeitig, wie hat er die Person erkennen können?



Da kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, weil mein Auto immer mit Licht 
fährt, auch bei Tag  .


----------



## Paule (11 April 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> http://spielmobil.kempten.de/spielmobil/images/clipart/sonne_3.gif
> 
> ob das etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringt, und ich die Antwort besser sehe?
> 
> Thomas


Warst aber schnell 


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Da kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, weil mein Auto immer mit Licht
> fährt, auch bei Tag  .


Sind das nicht die Motorräder oder die Autos aus Österreich?
Wobei dieses „Fahren mit Licht am Tag“ auch dort wieder abgeschafft wurde.


----------



## Tommi (11 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ein Mann fährt mit seinem Auto ohne Licht, bei Neumond auf einer unbeleuchteten abgelegenen Straße.
> Auf einmal überquert eine komplett schwarz gekleidete Person die Straße.
> Der Autofahrer bremst gerade noch rechtzeitig, wie hat er die Person erkennen können?


 
weil Tageslicht war?


----------



## Paule (11 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> weil Tageslicht war?


100 Punkte.


----------



## Sven_HH (12 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> ... wie hat er die Person erkennen können?



vermutlich mit seinen Augen ROFLMAO


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Warst aber schnell
> 
> Sind das nicht die Motorräder oder die Autos aus Österreich?
> Wobei dieses „Fahren mit Licht am Tag“ auch dort wieder abgeschafft wurde.



Nein, ich fahre kein österreiches Auto. 

Die EU-Bürokraten haben zugeschlagen, siehe *hier*.


----------



## gravieren (12 April 2011)

HI


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neumond


Gruß Karl


----------



## hubert (12 April 2011)

_Ein Geheimnis ist gelüftet. So enstehen also die schönen bunten Osterei.

_


----------



## The Big B. (14 April 2011)

Ich hoffe jetzt fühlt sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten.


----------



## Tommi (14 April 2011)

eigentlich gar nicht witzig...

ich glaube, da gehe ich mal hin... :shock:  *ROFL*

Humor hat, wer trotzdem lacht. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (14 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> eigentlich gar nicht witzig...
> 
> ich glaube, da gehe ich mal hin... :shock:  *ROFL*
> 
> ...



Du wirst es nicht finden. Wurde letztens hier auch belehrt zwecks Bielefeld.

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht finden. Wurde letztens hier auch belehrt zwecks Bielefeld.
> 
> Thomas



Tommi wohnt in der Stadt, die es eigentlich nicht gibt. Ich Frage mich gerade
gibt es überhaupt Tommi 
Aber das mit der Rente mit 69 macht mir Angst, das kann nur heißen wenn ich
mit 63 verschlissen bin, nach drei Herzinfakten und 6 Schlaganfällen, muss ich 
noch Geld rausgeben.


----------



## Markus (14 April 2011)

habe dir zwar schonmal gepostet, aber in diesem tread fehlt sie noch - eine meiner lieblingsgeschichten:

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Es waren einmal 7 Zwerge...*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Es waren einmal sieben Zwerge, die lebten hinter den sieben Bergen. Tag für Tag suchten sie im Bergwerk nach Gold. Jeder der Zwerge war rechtschaffen, fleißig und achtete den Anderen. Wenn einer von ihnen müde wurde, so ruhte er sich aus, ohne dass die Anderen erzürnten. Wenn es einem von ihnen an etwas mangelte, so gaben die Anderen bereitwillig und gerne. Abends, wenn das Tagewerk geschafft war, aßen sie einträchtig ihr Brot und gingen zu Bett.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Am siebten Tage jedoch ruhten sie.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Doch eines Tages meinte einer von ihnen, dass sie so recht nicht wussten, wie viel denn geschafft sei und begann, die Goldklumpen zu zählen, die sie Tag für Tag aus dem Bergwerk schleppten. Und weil er so mit Zahlen beschäftigt war, schufteten die Anderen für ihn mit. Bald nahm ihn seine neue Arbeit derart in Anspruch, dass er nur noch zählte und die Hacke für immer beiseite legte.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Nach einer Zeit hob ein Murren an unter den Freunden, die mit Argwohn auf das Treiben des Siebten schauten. Dieser erschrak und verteidigte sich, das Zählen sei unerlässlich, so sie denn wissen wollten, welche Leistung sie vollbracht hatten und begann, den Anderen in allen Einzelheiten davon zu erzählen. Und weil er nicht erzählen konnte, während die Anderen hackten und hämmerten, so legten sie alle ihre Schaufeln beiseite und saßen am Tisch zusammen.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]So entstand das erste *MEETING*.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Die anderen Zwerge sahen das feine Papier und die Symbole, aber schüttelten die Köpfe, weil sie es nicht verstanden. Es dauerte nicht lange und der *CONTROLLER* (denn so nannte er sich fortan!) forderte, die Zwerge, die da Tagein, Tagaus schufteten, mögen ihm ihre Arbeit beweisen, in dem sie ihm Zeugnis auf Papier ablegten über die Menge Goldes, die sie mit den Loren aus dem Berg holten. Und weil er nicht verstehen konnte, warum die Menge schwankte, so berief er einen unter ihnen, die Anderen zu führen, damit der Lohn recht gleichmassig ausfiele.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Der Führer nannte sich *MANAGER* und legte seine Schaufel nieder.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Nach kurzer Zeit arbeiteten also nur noch Fünf von ihnen, allerdings mit der Auflage, die Arbeit aller Sieben zu erbringen. Die Stimmung unter den Zwergen sank, aber was sollten sie tun? [/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Als der Manager von ihrem Wehklagen hörte, dachte er lange und angestrengt nach und erfand die *TEAMARBEIT*.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]So sollte jeder von ihnen gemäss seiner Talente nur einen Teil der Arbeit erledigen und sich spezialisieren. Aber ach! Das Tagewerk wurde nicht leichter und wenn einer von ihnen krank
wurde, wussten die Anderen weder ein noch aus, weil sie die Arbeit ihres Nächsten nicht kannten. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]So entstand der *TAYLORISMUS*.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Als der Manager sah, dass es schlecht bestellt war um seine *KOLLEGEN*, bestellte er einen unter ihnen zum *GRUPPENFÜHRER*, damit er die Anderen ermutigte. So musste der Manager nicht mehr sein warmes Kaminfeuer verlassen. Leider legte auch der Gruppenführer, der nunmehr den Takt angab, die Schaufel nieder und traf sich mit dem Manager öfter und öfter zu Meetings. So arbeiteten nur noch Vier. Die Stimmung sank und damit alsbald die Fördermenge des Goldes. Als die Zwerge wütend an seine Bürotür traten, versprach der Manager Abhilfe und organisierte eine kleine Fahrt mit dem Karren, damit sich die Zwerge
zerstreuten. Damit aber die Menge Goldes nicht nachließ, fand die Fahrt am Wochenende statt. Und damit die Fahrt als *GESCHÄFTSREISE* abgesetzt werden konnte, hielt der Manager einen langen Vortrag, den er in fremdartige Worte kleidete, die er von einem anderen Manager gehört hatte, der andere Zwerge in einer anderen Mine befehligte.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]So wurden die ersten *ANGLIZISMEN *verwendet.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Eines Tages kam es zum offenen Streit. Die Zwerge warfen ihre kleinen Schaufeln hin und stampften mit ihren kleinen Füssen und ballten ihre kleinen Fäuste. Der Manager erschrak und versprach den Zwergen, neue Kollegen anzuwerben, die ihnen helfen sollten. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Der Manager nannte das *OUTSOURCING*.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Also kamen neue Zwerge, die fremd waren und nicht recht in die kleine Gemeinde passten. Und weil sie anders waren, musste auch für diese ein neuer Führer her, der an den Manager berichtete. So arbeiteten nur noch Drei von ihnen. Weil jeder von ihnen auf eine andere Art andere Arbeit erledigte und weil zwei verschiedene Gruppen von Arbeitern zwei verschiedene *ABTEILUNGEN* nötig werden ließen, die sich untereinander nichts mehr schenkten, begann, unter den strengen Augen des Controllers, bald ein reger Handel unter ihnen.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]So wurden die *KOSTENSTELLEN* geboren.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Jeder sah voller Misstrauen auf die Leistungen des Anderen und hielt fest, was er besaß. So war ein Knurren unter ihnen, dass stärker und stärker wurde. Die zwei Zwerge, die noch arbeiteten, erbrachten ihr Tagewerk mehr schlecht als recht. Als sich die Manager und der Controller ratlos zeigten, beauftragten sie schließlich einen *UNTERNEHMENSBERATER*.
Der strich ohne die geringste Ahnung hochnäsig durch das Bergwerk und erklärte den verdutzten Managern, die Gründe für die schlechte Leistung sei darin zu suchen, das die letzten Beiden im Bergwerk verbliebenen Zwerge ihre Schaufeln falsch hielten. Dann kassierte er eine ganze Lore Gold und verschwand so schnell, wie er erschienen war. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Während dessen stellte der Controller fest, dass die externen Mitarbeiter mehr Kosten verursachten als Gewinn erbrachten und überdies die *AUSLASTUNG* der internen Zwerge senkten. Schließlich entließ er sie. Der Führer, der die externen Mitarbeiter geführt hatte, wurde zweiter Controller. So arbeitete nur noch ein letzter Zwerg in den Minen. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Tja, und der lernte in seiner kargen Freizeit, die nur noch aus mühsam errungenen abgebummelten Überstunden bestand, *SCHNEEWITTCHEN* kennen, die ganz in der Nähe der Mine ihre Dienste anbot. An der Krankheit, die er sich bei ihr holte, verreckte er elendig.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Die Firma ging pleite, die Manager und Gruppenführer und Controller aber fanden sich mit großzügigen Summen gegenseitig ab und verpissten sich, um der Anklage wegen Untreue zu entgehen, ins Ausland.[/FONT]


----------



## Tommi (14 April 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht finden. Wurde letztens hier auch belehrt zwecks Bielefeld.
> 
> Thomas


 
in diesem Fall würde ich mir sogar wünschen, ich würde es nicht
finden und daß der ganze Plan "Rente 69" spurlos verschwindet 

von mir aus auch in Bielefeld...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (14 April 2011)

... wenn er in der Stadt wohnt, die es nicht gibt und in die Stadt möchte, die es nicht gibt und es schafft, dann wäre  er endlich mal einer der damit Chuck Norris Konkurenz machen kann ;-)

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (14 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Tommi wohnt in der Stadt, die es eigentlich nicht gibt. Ich Frage mich gerade
> gibt es überhaupt Tommi


 
Helmut, nicht solche Äußerungen, wenn man so nah am Abgrund zum Nichts wohnt...

Gruß
 die Bielefeld-Verschwörung 

http://www.amazon.de/Bielefeld-Verschwörung-EMBE-Walden-Hopfauf/dp/3865321992


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... wenn er in der Stadt wohnt, die es nicht gibt und in die Stadt möchte, die es nicht gibt und es schafft, dann wäre  er endlich mal einer der damit Chuck Norris Konkurenz machen kann ;-)
> 
> Thomas



Jetzt muss Tommi erstmal beweisen das es ihn gibt, vlt ist es nur ein zweizacount.


----------



## Tommi (14 April 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... wenn er in der Stadt wohnt, die es nicht gibt und in die Stadt möchte, die es nicht gibt und es schafft, dann wäre er endlich mal einer der damit Chuck Norris Konkurenz machen kann ;-)
> 
> Thomas


 
Genau: "Chuck Norris bekommt Rente mit 69 in Bielefeld" *ROFL*


----------



## Tommi (14 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Jetzt muss Tommi erstmal beweisen das es ihn gibt, vlt ist es nur ein zweizacount.


 
ich hab' bei Axel nen T-Shirt bestellt, reicht das als Beweis?


----------



## thomass5 (14 April 2011)

... als ich vor einigen Jahren umgezogen bin, wurde mir bei meiner Anmeldung im Einwohnermeldeamt auch gesagt, diese Hausnummer in dieser Straße gibt es nicht (Haus BJ1936). Nach einigen Telefonaten der guten Frau mit allen möglichen Ämtern bekam ich dann aber meine Eintragung. Vielleicht wird das ja mit Bielefeld auch noch was ;-) .


----------



## Tommi (14 April 2011)

solange der NRW-Stammtisch des Forums hier stattfindet, besteht noch Hoffnung...


----------



## Markus (14 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> solange der NRW-Stammtisch des Forums hier stattfindet, besteht noch Hoffnung...


 
was für ein stamtisch?
langsam sollten wir uns sorgen um dich machen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> solange der NRW-Stammtisch des Forums hier stattfindet, besteht noch Hoffnung...


 
der NRW Stammtisch ist immer, in Richtung Herford, auf der Rechten Seite
von der Autobahn, gehört das noch zum Angeblichen Bielefeld?
Das ist schon fast Leopoldshöhe.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> der NRW Stammtisch ist immer, in Richtung Herford, auf der Rechten Seite
> von der Autobahn, gehört das noch zum Angeblichen Bielefeld?
> Das ist schon fast Leopoldshöhe.


 
aber eben nur fast.... bis zur Grenze (Bielefeld/Leopoldshöhe und damit Westfalen/Lippe oder früher Preussen/Lippe)) sind es 200m.....

uns sag mal Helmut.... wo stand den dieses Station in dem wir uns das TIA-Portal angeschaut haben ?Schon vergessen ? Das warst Du in Bielefeld!!!! und hast Tommi kennengelernt.......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> aber eben nur fast.... bis zur Grenze (Bielefeld/Leopoldshöhe und damit Westfalen/Lippe oder früher Preussen/Lippe)) sind es 200m.....
> 
> uns sag mal Helmut.... wo stand den dieses Station in dem wir uns das TIA-Portal angeschaut haben ?Schon vergessen ? Das warst Du in Bielefeld!!!! und hast Tommi kennengelernt.......


 
von der TIA Veranstalltung weiß ich nicht mehr viel, wie, wo und was, ist ja schon 10min her.
Aber was ich behalten habe, da war son Typ der fragt Siemens Tatsächlich, ob das
neue TIA Portal endlich INTERBUS kann *ROFL*.....unglaublich


----------



## Tommi (15 April 2011)

wer war das denn, kenn' ich den?  *ROFL*


----------



## MariusW (15 April 2011)

versteh ich nich!


----------



## Tommi (15 April 2011)

ehrlich nich?


----------



## Verpolt (15 April 2011)

Punkt.

Tommi, warst du das?


"Herr Doktor, alle Leute ignorieren mich!

"Der nächste Bitte"


----------



## Tommi (15 April 2011)

Klar, nach der Vorlage vom Siemens Moderator...

_"Welche Bussysteme können wir denn noch an TIA anschließen?"_

...konnte ich nicht anders, als zu antworten: "InterBus".

(Wir haben in den 90ern viel InterBus eingesetzt)

Scherz war auch gelungen, der Saal hat gelacht, incl. der
Siemens-Leute (zumindest die, die mich persönlich kennen).

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MariusW (18 April 2011)

ehrlich nich!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 April 2011)

da geht was......


----------



## gravieren (19 April 2011)

Hi

Da ist dieser Typ nochmals  *ROFL*

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=4TshFWSsrn8&vq=medium#t=35


Diesmal mit einem anderem Fahrzeug.  --> Altes ist kaputt   ?


----------



## Cerberus (19 April 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Diesmal mit einem anderem Fahrzeug. --> Altes ist kaputt ?


 
Der Typ mit dem Segway hat ihn umgefahren! *ROFL*


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (19 April 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Altes ist kaputt   ?




Ich denke es liegt am E10...



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 April 2011)

Wir haben im Chat etwas Geld zusammengespart...
Seht selbst, was dabei rausgekommen ist:



>  Jetzt NEU: Chatroom von Mai bis September voll Klimatisiert! 


*ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## eYe (21 April 2011)

Neulich auf der Messe in Hannover...

Wer findet den "Fehler"?


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Neulich auf der Messe in Hannover...
> 
> Wer findet den "Fehler"?



Ich habe ihn gefunden! Bei mir sieht es aber auch so aus, Siemens sei dank :sb6:


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wir haben im Chat etwas Geld zusammengespart...
> Seht selbst, was dabei rausgekommen ist:
> 
> 
> ...





			
				SPS-Forum-Chat schrieb:
			
		

> The topic is 'ï£¿ Jetzt NEU: Chatroom von Mai bis September voll Klimatisiert! Alkoholfreie GetrÃ¤nke sind gratis ï£¿' (set by Audsuperuser on Donnerstag, 21. April 2011 09:04:30)



Der Rainer muss Geld haben... der spendiert uns jedem alkoholfreie Getränke.

Na dann: PROST! :sm24:


Ich hoffe nur die kälte im Chat bringt uns nicht um :sw18:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 April 2011)

*Rentner Sex*

 							 							 																 									Ein Rentner-Ehepaar kauft ein Haus im Allgäu für seinen Lebensabend. 

Nach ein paar Wochen kommt der Bürgermeister sie besuchen. 

- Wie geht es Ihnen? Gefällt es Ihnen in unserem kleinen Dorf, 
auch wenn wir etwas ab vom Schuss sind ? Sie langweilen sich 
hoffentlich nicht bei uns ? Was machen Sie denn so den ganzen 
Tag?... 

Der Opa antwortet: 

- Wecken um 7h: sexuelle Aktivitäten, danach Frühstück, wieder 
sexuelle Aktivitäten, Duschen. Dann gehen wir auf den Markt 
einkaufen. 
- Um 11h Rückkehr vom Markt, sexuelle Aktivitäten, Kochen und 
wieder sexuelle Aktivitäten, Vorspeise, Essen, und sexuelle 
Aktivitäten zum Nachtisch. 
- Um 15h kleiner Spaziergang mit Madame. 
- Um 18h Rückkehr: sexuelle Aktivitäten, um nicht aus der Übung zu kommen. 
- Um 19h Abendbrot, sexuelle Aktivitäten. 
- Um 20h30 Abwasch und sexuelle Aktivitäten am Spülbecken. 
- Um 21h ins Bett, da sehr müde... 

Der verblüffte Bürgermeister fragt: 

- Wie alt sind Sie denn ?... 
- Ich bin 86 und Margrete wird 78 im Frühling... 
- Glückwunsch ! sagt der Bürgermeister besorgt. Und was exakt 
verstehen Sie unter sexuellen Aktivitäten? 





*- Sie geht mir auf den Sack...*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 April 2011)

Echt dumm gelaufen *ROFL*   LINK


----------



## zotos (25 April 2011)

Macht gerade bei Twitter die Runde:



> Was'n das für gelbes Pulver auf meinem Auto? Ist die *FDP* zu Staub zerfallen?


----------



## Cerberus (26 April 2011)

Mal paar Sparlacher:



> Wie macht man Marmelade? Man schält Berliner!
> 
> Treffen sich zwei Zapfsäulen: "Na wie geht's?"
> "Normal - und dir?"
> ...


----------



## Cerberus (26 April 2011)

Und weil's so schön ist noch ein paar:



> Wer später bremst, fährt länger schnell.
> 
> "Ich habe es satt ständig hier rumzuhängen", sagte die Glühbirne und brannte durch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 April 2011)

*Safety first*

Eben bei plctalk gefunden...safety first würd ich sagen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRzkWxdakFo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 April 2011)

was liegt am strand und spricht ganz undeutlich

eine nuschel

wie heisst das ding wenn es schnupfen hat?

nies nuschel


----------



## Perfektionist (27 April 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eben bei plctalk gefunden...safety first würd ich sagen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRzkWxdakFo


das SPS-Forum kannte das schon früher:


BadTaste schrieb:


> Die Datei ist zwar etwas groß, aber ich mußte das einfach mal hier reinstellen. Die hier immer mit der ganzen Sicherheit Zweihandblödsinn Lichtvorhänge und son Quatsch wie Schutzgitter .
> hier sieht man mal eine 6+1 Mann Stanze in Aktion, wie man sieht klappt doch gut.
> 
> schöne Grüße
> Michael


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 April 2011)

Ein Pfarrer ruft bei der Polizei an: 
"Eines meiner Schäfchen hat mir soeben 
berichtet, dass auf der Autobahn ein 
toter Esel liege." 
Der Beamte: "Herr Pfarrer, ich dachte, 
die Toten wären ihre Klientel?"
Pfarrer: "Schon, schon, mein Sohn. Doch 
es ist meine Pflicht, mich zuerst mit den 
nächsten Verwandten in Verbindung zu 
setzen!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 April 2011)

Die schüchternen Brautleute gehen ins Schlafzimmer, 
drehen einander den Rücken zu und ziehen sich aus.
Sie nimmt ihr mit Rüschen besetztes Nachthemd aus 
dem Koffer und murmelt: "Kurz, rosa und faltig."
Enttäuscht dreht sich der Bräutigam um und sagt:
"Du hast geguckt..."


----------



## Oberchefe (28 April 2011)

ich hoffe, dass dieser Ohrwurm hier noch nicht war:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (28 April 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass dieser Ohrwurm hier noch nicht war:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I



Ob die Tante weiß, das Sie im Internet ist?? *ROFL*:sm18:


----------



## vierlagig (29 April 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass dieser Ohrwurm hier noch nicht war:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I



findsch viel viel schöner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dTHlTu_DC8

nur leider geht er am ende wieder allein ins off


----------



## Markus (29 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> findsch viel viel schöner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dTHlTu_DC8
> 
> nur leider geht er am ende wieder allein ins off


 
hatten wir zwar auch schon, aber die liga schaffen sie alle nicht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i60dwRf1XQ


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (29 April 2011)

Wer aus dem Raum Wuppertal, Remscheid, Solingen kommt hat die Sache mt der Müngstener Brücke ja mitbekommen. Für alle anderen die Kurzfassung:



Die Brücke (Deutschlands höchste Eisenbahnbrücke) wurde Ende letzen Jahres (November) von einem auf den anderen Tag gesperrt, weil die Standsicherheit (!) nicht mehr gewährleistet war. Sowas passiert natürlich über Nacht, ist ja klar. Dann wurden relativ schnell (in 6 Monaten) kleine Reparaturen ausgeführt, die die Standsicherheit wieder gewährleisten sollen. Natürlich waren von Anfang an auch diese Wichtigtuer, die sich Regionalpolitiker nennen dabei. Am Ende wurde eine Sanierung der Brücke für 30 Mio€ vereinbart.



Und jetzt das.. die DB verkündet am 27.04. stolz wie Oskar, das die Sperrung am  02.05. aufgehoben sei. Züge dürfen mit 70km/h und maximal 72 Tonnen die Brücke wieder passieren. Damit ist eine der wichtigsten Pendlerverbindungen im Bergischen wieder offen. Der Schienenersatzverkehr würde eingestellt.



Am 28.04., also einen Tag später, berichtet das "Solinger Tageblatt", das die Züge, die auf dieser Brücke fahren aber 81 Tonnen wiegen. Die Züge sind also 9 Tonnen zu schwer.



Bei der Bahn will man von dem Problem allerdings (erstmal) nichts wissen. Zitat Tageblatt: „*Die Auflagen des Eisenbahnbundesamtes werden erfüllt. Der Typ 628.4 ist nicht zu schwer. Sie können das gerne im Internet nachlesen“, heißt es von der Pressestelle der Bahn.*" Zitat Ende.

Und dann schrieb das Tageblatt am 29.04. (also heute morgen): "*Auch das Eisenbahnbundesamt (EBA) will bislang nicht tätig werden. 
Nachdem das ST am Donnerstag berichtete, dass der „Müngstener“, der ab Montag wieder über die Brücke rollen soll, zu schwer ist, zeigt sich die Bahn unbeeindruckt. „Wir werden die Gewichtsvorgaben einhalten. Ich weiß nicht, laut welchen Unterlagen die Züge zu schwer sein sollen“, sagt Sprecher Udo Kampschulte. Die Bahn stellt sich damit auch gegen eigene Lokführer. 

Beim Eisenbahnbundesamt (EBA) sieht man ebenfalls keinen Handlungsbedarf. „Wir gehen weiter davon aus, dass die Bahn unsere Vorgaben einhalten wird, bis wir Hinweise auf das Gegenteil haben“, sagt EBA-Sprecherin Heike Schmidt. Journalistische Recherchen gehörten da nicht dazu.*"



Soo.. und nun guck ich heute Abend bei Solinger-Tageblatt.de und da steht: "*Die Bahn kann den planmäßigen Personenverkehr der Regionalbahn 47 (Solingen-Remscheid-Wuppertal) über die Müngstener Brücke zum Montag, 2. Mai, noch nicht aufnehmen. "Durch eine fehlerhafte Gewichtsangabe im Antrag reicht der Bescheid des Eisenbahn-Bundesamtes nicht aus, um mit den Fahrzeugen der Baureihe VT 628.4 mit Reisenden über die Brücke zu fahren", teilt die Bahn mit. Heißt: Die Züge müssen als Leerfahrt verkehren.

Bis einem berichtigten Antrag stattgegeben wird, bleibe der Schienenersatzverkehr mit Bussen zwischen Remscheid-Güldenwerth und Solingen Mitte bestehen. Die zusätzlichen Züge von und nach Remscheid in und aus Richtung Wuppertal-Oberbarmen/Düsseldorf verkehren jedoch nicht mehr. 

Nachdem das ST bereits am Donnerstag exklusiv berichtete, dass der „Müngstener“ zu schwer sei, zeigte sich die Bahn zunächst unbeeindruckt und beharrte darauf, dass man die Gewichtsvorgaben einhalte. Unter Auflagen hatte das Eisenbahnbundesamt (EBA) den Betrieb der Müngstener Brücke zuvor wieder freigegeben: Höchstens 70 km/h dürfen die Züge fahren, maximal 72 Tonnen dürfen sie schwer sein. Der Zugtyp 628.4 wird auf der eigenen Homepage der Deutschen Bahn aber mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 79,9 Tonnen angegeben.*"


Es tut mir leid, aber die Bahn ist doch echt der größte Sauhaufen den es gibt. Die haben echt gar nix im Griff. Die tönen groß rum und dann guckt ein kleiner Provinzjournalist auf die Homepage der Bahn und macht die ganze Genehmigung zur nichte (Monatelanges Prüfverfahren). Die Spinner sagen sogar noch großkotzig, das man auf der Hompeage das Gewicht nachlesen könne. Der letzte Funken vertrauen ist weg.


Wer sich den ganzen Sch..ß mal reinziehen will http://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/Ho...ecke--c69c2b33-fd3d-400b-a514-abf2d06ed1db-ds


Leider ist heute nicht der 1. April..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Junior (29 April 2011)

Na da wird sich doch sicherlich schnell ein Sachverständiger finden lassen der die Brücke bis 85to freigibt.


----------



## Tommi (29 April 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> * Höchstens 70 km/h dürfen die Züge fahren*


 

... hört sich _scheiße_ an :sb7:, außerdem:

im Roman "In 80 Tagen um die Welt" von Jules Verne fahren sie extra schnell über die marode Brücke von "Medicine Bow" damit sie nicht einstürzt.

Wer hat denn nun recht?

Philleas Fogg oder die Deutsche Bundesbahn...ROFLMAO:


----------



## joergel (3 Mai 2011)

*Alle Jahre wieder Krawalle in Berlin, ein Erklärungsversuch*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yXjg207d-8

alles klar?


----------



## thomass5 (4 Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe, das war noch nicht hier. http://radiopannen.de/ Hab gerade ordentlich gelacht.

Thomas


----------



## Approx (11 Mai 2011)

Gewusst wie:


> Ein Mann geht mit seiner Frau zum Arzt.. "Herr Doktor, wir wissen nicht, was wir machen sollen, meine Frau bekommt einfach keinen Orgasmus,wenn wir Sex haben.."
> Meint der Arzt: Tja, das könnte daran liegen, dass ihre Frau zu wenig
> Sauerstoff bekommt; fächern Sie ihr doch beim Sex Luft zu..
> Die beiden verlassen die Praxis, auf dem Nachhauseweg kommen sie an einem Schwarzen vorbei.
> ...


----------



## Paule (12 Mai 2011)

J. Heesters kauft sich ein Navi.
Nach zwei Wochen will er es zurückgeben.
Die Verkäuferin fragt ihn nach dem Grund.
Darauf er: „Immer wenn ich an einem Friedhof vorbei fahre meldet sich das Gerät":
"Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht.“


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Mai 2011)

Irgendwie ist alles scheiße...

Kommt man morgens zu spät, ist man ein schlechtes Vorbild;
kommt man pünktlich, ist man ein Aufpasser.

Ist man zu seinen Mitarbeitern freundlich, will man sich anbiedern;
ist man zurückhaltend, gilt man als hochnäsig.

Kümmert man sich um die Arbeit seiner Leute, ist man ein Schnüffler;
tut man es nicht, hat man von der Sache überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Geht man oft zum Chef, ist man ein Radfahrer;
geht man selten, traut man sich nicht.

Hält man Konferenzen ab, ist man ein Schwätzer;
hält man keine ab, ist man ein "Mann der einsamen Beschlüsse"
Ist man schon etwas älter, gilt man als verkalkt;
ist man noch jung, fehlt die Erfahrung des Alters.

Bleibt man abends länger, markiert man den Überbeschäftigten;
geht man pünktlich, fehlt das Firmeninteresse.

Stimmt man sich mit seinen Kollegen ab, ist man ein Rückversicherer;
tut man es nicht, ist man ein Eigenbrötler.

Trifft man schnelle Entscheidungen, ist man oberflächlich;
lässt man sich Zeit, mangelt es an Entschlusskraft.

Nimmt man Urlaub, nutz man seine Stellung aus;
nimmt man keinen, fürchtet man um seine Stellung.

Ist man sehr genau, gilt man als pingelig;
ist man es nicht, lässt man die Zügle schleifen.

Hat man neue Ideen, ist man ein Phantast;
bleibt man beim alten, ist man rückständig.

Delegiert man viel, spielt man den Generaldirektor;
delegiert man nichts, spielt man den unersetzlichen.


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2011)

Nenne deinen Hund niemals SEX!

Jeder der einen Hund hat, nennt ihn Bello oder Hasso. Um einen nicht so alltäglichen Namen für meinen Hund zu haben, habe ich ihn damals "Sex" genannt - es war ein Fehler, wie sich später herausstellen sollte......

Als ich auf die Gemeinde ging, um ihn nach dem Umzug bei der Hundesteuer anzumelden, sagte ich dem Beamten, dass ich meine Steuern für Sex bezahlen wollte. Er meinte, dafür gäbe es noch keine Steuer. "Aber es ist für einen Hund" antwortete ich. Er meinte nur, Beischlaf mit Tieren sei zwar verboten, aber eine Steuer gäbe es trotzdem nicht. "Sie verstehen mich nicht", sagte ich. "Ich habe Sex, seit ich 9 Jahre alt bin." Dann warf er mich raus.

Eines Abends ging ich mit Sex im Park spazieren, und er lief mir weg. Ich habe meinen Hund die ganze Nacht gesucht. Da kam ein Polizeiwagen angefahren, und die Polizisten fragten mich, was ich denn morgens um 4 Uhr im Park mache. Ich antwortete: "Ich suche Sex." Meine Gerichtsverhandlung findet nächsten Donnerstag statt.

Als ich geheiratet habe und in die Flitterwochen gefahren bin, habe ich meinen Hund mitgenommen. Da ich nicht wollte, dass uns der Hund nachts stört, sagte ich dem Mann am Hotelempfang, dass ich ein extra Zimmer für Sex bräuchte. Er meine nur, dass jedes Zimmer des Hotels für Sex wäre. "Sie verstehen mich nicht", versuchte ich zu erklären. "Sex hält mich die ganze Nacht wach!" Aber er meinte nur "mich auch".

Eines Tages ging ich mit Sex zu einer Hundeausstellung. Jemand fragte mich, was ich hier wollte, und ich sagte ihm, dass ich vorhatte, Sex in der Ausstellung zu haben. Darauf meinte er, ich solle vielleicht meine eigenen Eintrittskarten drucken und verkaufen. Als ich ihn fragte, ob die Ausstellung im Fernsehen übertragen würde, nannte er mich pervers.

Einmal war Sex krank und ich musste ihn beim Tierarzt lassen. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich ihn abholen. "Ich komme wegen meinem Hund" sagte ich. "Welcher ist es denn?" fragte mich die Frau beim Tierarzt, während sie in der Kartei blätterte. "Hasso oder Bello?" - "Wie wär's mit Sex?" fragte ich und bekam eine runtergehauen. Am gleichen Tag ist mir der Hund auch noch weggelaufen und ich musste im Tierheim nach ihm suchen. Dort fragte mich jemand, was ich wollte. Als ich ihm sagte, dass ich Sex suche, meinte er, hier wäre nicht der richtige Ort, danach zu suchen. Ich suchte noch die ganze Nacht nach ihm. Um 4 Uhr morgens fragte mich ein Polizist, was ich mitten in der Nacht auf der Strasse suche. Ich sagte ihm, dass ich Sex suche. Er sperrte mich ein.

Während der Scheidung stritten meine Frau und ich um das Sorgerecht für Sex. Ich sagte: "Euer Ehren, ich hatte Sex schon vor der Heirat." Der Richter antwortete: "Ich auch." "Aber meine Frau versucht mir Sex wegzunehmen!" beschwerte ich mich. Er meinte nur: "Das ist das, was bei allen Scheidungen passiert".

So, ich wurde also ins Gefängnis geworfen, heiratete, ließ mich scheiden und hatte auch sonst mit dem Hund mehr Ärger, als ich mir je hätte vorstellen können. Dies ist der Grund, warum ich letztendlich beim Psychiater gelandet bin. Er fragte mich: "Was ist denn Ihr Problem?" Ich antwortete: "Sex hat mich und mein Leben verlassen. Es ist, als ob ich meinen besten Freund verloren hätte, und ich fühle mich so alleine." Der Psychiater antwortete: "Schauen Sie, mein Herr, Sie und ich wissen daß Sex nicht der beste Freund eines Mannes ist. Also KAUFEN SIE SICH EINEN HUND!!!"


----------



## TimoB (17 Mai 2011)

Eine Frau liegt im Koma. Zwei Krankenschwestern kommen ins Zimmer, um  sie zu waschen. Als eine von ihnen ihren "privaten Bereich" wäscht,  merkt die andere, wie die Geräte ausschlagen und die Frau reagiert. Die  Ärzte beschließen, den Ehemann zu benachrichtigen.
Er kommt ins Krankenhaus, der Arzt nimmt ihn beiseite und erzählt es  ihm: "Ihre Frau hat eine gute Chance, wach zu werden... versuchen sie´s  doch mal mit Oralsex, natürlich sind sie allein mit ihr im Zimmer und  haben ganz ihre Ruhe." Der Mann ist einverstanden und verschwindet im  Zimmer. Nach 10 Minuten hören die Ärzte und Schwestern, wie alle  Monitore und Überwachungsgeräte wie wild zu piepen anfangen - sie  stürmen ins Zimmer. Der Mann steht im Raum, zieht gerade seine Hose hoch  und meint: "Ich glaub, sie ist erstickt."


----------



## TimoB (17 Mai 2011)

Liebes Tagebuch,
zu meinem 30. Geburtstag hat mir meine Maus eine Woche mit einem Personal Trainer geschenkt.
Dabei bin ich ja noch Top in Form! Immerhin habe ich mit 20 Jahre  Fußball, Kreisliga A, gespielt, aber ein bißchen Bewegung wird ja auch  ganz nett sein, zumal der nächste Sommer  vor der Tür steht und  Investment-Banking anstrengend ist. Ich habe mit der Fitneß-Company  telefoniert und einen Termin mit meinem Personal Trainer gebucht.
Ich habe mich für Linda entschieden, die, neben der Tätigkeit als  Personal Trainer, Leiterin eines Aerobic-Kurses ist und auch Modell  steht für Bademoden.
Sie ist auch der Grund dafür, weshalb ich dies hier schreibe, denn sie  hat mich gebeten, ein Tagebuch zu schreiben, damit ich meine  Fortschritte besser verfolgen kann. Montag geht's also los...

Montag
Ich bin um 06:00 Uhr aufgestanden. Das war schon ein bißchen schwer, so  früh aufzustehen, aber als ich bei dem Trainingscenter angekommen war,  wurde es sehr viel leichter: Linda ist phantastisch! Sie ist blond, hat  wunderschöne
blaue Augen und ein gewinnendes Lächeln.
Wir begannen mit einem Rundgang auf der Anlage.
Linda zeigte mir die Geräte und das erste, was ich machen durfte, war,  auf dem Laufband zu laufen. Nach 5 Minuten nahm sie meinen Puls und  machte einen unruhigen Eindruck, weil dieser ihr zu hoch war.
Was sie nicht begriffen hatte war, daß ich ja nur ihretwegen einen solchen Puls hatte.
Sie erregte mich schon ein bißchen, immerhin stand sie ja ganz in meiner  Nähe mit ihrem hautengem Lycra-Outfit, in dem man ihre Brustwarzen  durchschimmern sehen kann...wow.
Aber ansonsten bin ich eh ja in Topform!
Danach machten wir Sit-Ups und Linda feuerte mich immer wieder zu  Höchstleistungen an, obwohl mir mein Bauch vom Einziehen schon seit  unserem Treffen an der Rezeption weh tat.
Nach unserer Trainingseinheit schaute ich ihr noch bei ihrem Aerobic-Kurs zu und genoß die Geschmeidigkeit in ihren Bewegungen.
Ich finde, sie macht diesen Job genauso gut wie den mit mir.
Dies wird eine PHANTASTISCHE Woche werden!

Dienstag
Ich brauchte heute Morgen zwei Kannen Kaffee, um aus dem Bett zu kommen,  aber dann war ich endlich aus der Tür und auf dem Weg zu dem  Trainingscenter.
Linda zwang mich auf den Rücken zu legen und eine schwere Eisenstange in  die Luft zu drücken, dann legte sie auch noch Gewichte darauf! Auf dem  Laufband fühlten sich meine Beine wie Spaghetti an, aber ich schaffte  einen ganzen Kilometer.
Das Lächeln, welches ich dann von Linda geschenkt bekam, wog aber alle Mühen wieder auf!
Ich fühle mich toll! Dies ist der zweite Tag in meinem neuen Leben!

Mittwoch
Ich habe heute morgen versucht die Zähne zu putzen, aber das geht nur,  wenn ich mit dem Kopf auf der Zahnbürste liege und den Mund hin und her  bewege. Ich glaube, ich habe mir einen Muskelriß in den Brustmuskeln  zugezogen.
Ich konnte auch Autofahren, wenn ich nicht gerade gelenkt oder gebremst  habe. Heute habe ich auf dem Behindertenparkplatz der Anlage geparkt.
Linda war heute etwas unsensibel und behauptete, daß meine Schreie die anderen Trainierenden stören würden.
Ich habe entdeckt, daß ihre Stimme etwas zu forsch ist für solch frühe  Trainingseinheiten und wenn sie schreit, bekommt ihre Stimme so einen  nervigen nasalen Ton.
Ich bekam Schmerzen in der Brust als ich wieder auf das Laufband sollte und mußte daher auf den Stepper gehen.
Wer zum Teufel erfindet ein Gerät, welches eine Bewegung simuliert, die seit der Erfindung des Aufzugs überflüssig geworden ist?
Linda sagte irgendwas davon, daß es mir helfen würde, in Form zu kommen und meine Lebensqualität steigern solle.
Sie labert auch sonst viel Mist.

Donnerstag
Linda wartete mit ihren Vampirzähnen und mit einer Miene, die ein  Lächeln darstellen sollte, aber ihre schmalen Lippen sagten alles.
Dabei konnte ich nichts dafür, daß ich eine halbe Stunde verspätet war,  immerhin habe ich 20 Minuten dafür gebraucht, mir die Schuhe zuzuknoten!
Linda zwang mich, mit Hanteln zu trainieren.
Als sie mal wegschaute, nutzte ich die Chance und versteckte mich in der Herren-Umkleide.
Sie schickte Markus, um mich wieder heraus zu holen.
Zur Strafe setzte sie mich auf die Rudermaschine - ich habe sie versenkt.

Freitag
Ich hasse diese Dreck-Sau! Linda ist das widerwärtigste Wesen, welches  jemals – JEMALS – das Licht dieser Welt erblickt hat! Sie ist eine  durchgeknallte, unerotische, frigide kleine Aerobic-Schlampe.
Wenn ich auch nur irgend einen Teil meines Körpers ohne diese  furchtbaren Schmerzen bewegen könnte, ich würde sie damit schlagen!
Linda wollte, daß ich mit meinem Trizeps arbeite. ICH HABE GAR KEINEN TRIZEPS! Was ist das?
Ich kann ihr gerne meinen kleinen Bruder zeigen...
Und wenn sie keine Dellen in ihrem Fußboden haben will, dann darf sie  mir auch keine Hanteln geben – Oder andere Gegenstände, die schwerer als  ein Sandwich sind. (Ich bin überzeugt, daß sie das auf der  Sadistenhochschule
gelernt haben, sie hat bestimmt mit Auszeichnung den Kurs 'Zufügen von Schmerzen' abgeschlossen)
Das Laufband hat mich abgeworfen und ich bin auf einem Ernährungsberater gelandet.
Ich wünschte mir, es wäre jemand weicheres gewesen.

Samstag
Linda hinterließ heute Morgen eine Nachricht auf meinem  Anrufbeantworter, mit dieser ekeligen, forschen und nasalen Stimme. Sie  wunderte sich, warum ich nicht gekommen bin.
Als ich ihre Stimme hörte, hätte ich ja am liebsten den AB mit dem erst  besten Gegenstand zerschlagen, aber ich habe nicht einmal die Kraft, die  Tasten auf der Fernbedienung zu drücken.
Ich habe ein finnisches TV-Programm angesehen, elf Stunden lang.

Sonntag
Ich bin mit dem Fahrdienst zur Kirche gefahren und habe Gott dafür  gedankt, daß diese Woche vorbei ist. Ich habe auch dafür gebetet, daß  meine Freundin mir nächstes Jahr ein lustigeres Geschenk macht...

Eine Wurzelbehandlung - zum Beispiel - oder eine Darmspiegelung!


----------



## TimoB (17 Mai 2011)

*Ja ich hab' heute viel Zeit ;-)*

Drei Frauen:
eine Verlobte,
eine Verheiratete und eine Geliebte
chatten über ihre Beziehungen und
beschließen, ihre Männer zum Staunen zu
bringen.
In dieser Nacht wollen alle drei S&M-mäßig
Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe und eine Maske
über den Augen tragen.

Nach einigen Tagen chatten sie wieder.
Die Verlobte schreibt:
In der Nacht als mein Freund heim kam,
fand er mich in Ledermieder,
Stöckelschuhen und Maske.
Er sagte:" Du bist die Frau
meines Lebens, Ich liebe Dich...
wir machen jede Nacht lang Liebe."

Die Geliebte schreibt:
Oh, ja! Wir trafen uns in seinem Büro.
Ich trug ein Ledermieder,
Stöckelschuhe, eine Maske über den Augen
und einen Regenmantel. Als ich den Mantel
öffnete sagte er kein Wort.
Wir hatten nur wilden Sex die ganze Nacht.

Die Verheiratete schreibt:
In der letzten Nacht schickte ich die Kinder
zu meiner Mutter.
Ich war bereit: Ledermieder, Stöckelschuhe,
eine Maske über den Augen
und einen Regenmantel.
Als mein Mann von der Arbeit heim kam,
griff er zur Bierflasche und zur
Fernbedienung
des Fernsehers und sagte:

"Hey Batman, was gibt's zu
Essen?


----------



## TimoB (17 Mai 2011)

Zum 50. Hochzeitstag wünscht sich das Paar
noch einmal einen wilden Abend.
Leider hat er
Probleme mit seinem besten Freund.
Seine Frau erkundigt sich bei ihren
Freundinnen
und bekommt den Rat er solle sein bestes
Stück zu Versteifungszwecken
einfach auf ein Lineal binden.

Die beiden folgen dem Rat und tatsächlich
klappt alles wunderbar.
Während die beiden erschöpft daliegen
unterhalten sich ihre Eierstöcke.
" Ich habe ja schon viel gesehen :
lange, kurze, dicke und dünne.
Aber dass sie einen auf der Bahre
reintragen - das ist mir neu...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Mai 2011)

*Vorurteile?*

Vorurteile?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 Mai 2011)

Endlich ist der  1. Band mit Anleitungen zum Verständnis des weiblichen Wesens herausgekommen !


----------



## Cerberus (19 Mai 2011)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Endlich ist der 1. Band mit Anleitungen zum Verständnis des weiblichen Wesens herausgekommen !


 
Ich schmeiß mich weg! *ROFL*


----------



## TimoB (20 Mai 2011)

Ein Biker kommt in eine Kneippe und bestellt einen
Kaffee. 
Als er gehen will fragt er die Bedienung was
sie bekommt. 
Sie antwortet: " 2 Euro 60“. 
Der Biker packt 260 Centstücke aus und wirft sie auf den Boden.
Die Bedienung ist sehr verärgert. Tage später dasselbe
Spielchen wieder. 
Die Bedienung denkt sich, na warte.... demnächst krieg ich dich dran ! 

Tage später bestellt der Biker 
wieder einen Kaffee für 2 Euro 60, und legt 
der Bedienung einen 5 Euro Schein hin. 

Sie freut sich, packt 240 Centstücke aus, wirft diese zu Boden
und sagt: „Ihr Restgeld“. 

Er packt 20 Cent aus, wirft sie dazu und meint:
“Bitte noch einen Kaffee" .


----------



## TimoB (20 Mai 2011)

Ein Geschäftsmann reißt in einer japanischen Disco eine hübsche  Japanerin auf. Später in seinem Hotel, sie sind gerade "voll dabei",  schreit sie immer "hai to, hai to". Er denkt sich, na ja, die ist aber  gut drauf und lobt mich ganz prima. Am nächsten Tag, spielt er mit  seinem japanischen Geschäftspartner Golf und dem Japaner gelingt ein  ausgezeichneter Schlag. Um den Japaner zu beeindrucken, versucht der  Geschäftsmann sein frisch erworbenes Japanisch an den Mann zu bringen  und sagt: "Hai to!" Darauf der Japaner: "Was heißt hier falsches Loch?"


----------



## TimoB (20 Mai 2011)

Ein Mann fragt seinen Papagei:
'Was ist mit dir los, du bist so was
von zappelig,das kann man nicht mehr mitansehen. 
Der Papagei gibt zur Antwort:
'Du weißt doch, ich brauch unbedingt
mal wieder ein Weibchen'. Hm, fragt sich
der Mann, wie kann ich meinem Papagei nur helfen und
bittet einen Kollegen um Rat.
Der meint: 'Steck ihn mal für eine
Stunde in die Kühltruhe, dann geht's
ihm bestimmt wieder besser'.Gesagt getan.
Nach drei Stunden flucht der Mann los:
'Verdammt, ich hab den blöden Papagei
in der Kühltruhe vergessen', rennt los,
macht den Deckel auf und guckt ganz verdutzt.

Sitzt der blöde Papagei da und wischt sich
die Schweißperlen von der Stirn.
'Was ist denn mit dir los?
Der Papagei: 'Was glaubst du, was ich
für eine Arbeit hatte, bis die blöde
´Wiesenhof´-Schlampe
ihre Schenkel breit gemacht hat'!


----------



## TimoB (20 Mai 2011)

Eine Frau kommt zum Arzt, überall grün und blau.
Der Arzt: "Um Gottes Willen, was ist denn ihnen
passiert?"
Die Frau: "Herr Doktor, ich weiß nicht mehr was
ich tun soll...jedes Mal, wenn mein Mann besoffen nach
Hause kommt verdrischt er mich..."
Der Arzt: "Da kenn ich ein absolut effektives
Mittel! In Zukunft, wenn ihr Mann betrunken nach Hause
kommt nehmen sie eine Tasse Kamillentee und gurgeln,
gurgeln, gurgeln...."
2 Wochen später kommt die Frau wieder zum Arzt und
sieht aus wie das blühende Leben.
Die Frau: "Herr Doktor, ein genialer Ratschlag!
Jedes Mal, wenn mein Mann gut bürgerlich angeheitert
gekommen ist hab ich Kamillentee gegurgelt und nix ist
passiert.."
Der Arzt: "Sehen sie, einfach nur mal das Maul
halten..."


----------



## TimoB (20 Mai 2011)

Als Gott den Mann erschuf:

Gott erschuf den Esel und sagte zu ihm: Du bist ein Esel. Du wirst  unentwegt von morgens bis abends arbeiten und schwere Sachen auf deinem  Rücken tragen. Du wirst Gras fressen und wenig intelligent sein. Du  wirst 50 Jahre leben. 

Darauf entgegnete der Esel: 50 Jahre so zu leben ist viel zu viel, gib mir bitte nicht mehr als 30 Jahre. 
Und es war so. 
Dann erschuf Gott den Hund und sprach zu ihm: Du bist ein Hund. Du wirst  über die Güter der Menschheit wachen, deren ergebenster Freund du sein  wirst. Du wirst das Essen, was der Mensch übriglässt und 25 Jahre leben.  

Der Hund antwortete: Gott, 25 Jahre so zu leben, ist zu viel. Bitte nicht mehr als 10 Jahre. 
Und es war so. 
Dann erschuf Gott den Affen und sprach: Du bist ein Affe. Du sollst von  Baum zu Baum schwingen und dich verhalten wie ein Idiot. Du wirst lustig  sein, und so sollst du für 20 Jahre leben. 

Der Affe sprach: Gott, 20 Jahre als Clown der Welt zu leben, ist zu viel. Bitte gib mir nicht mehr als 10 Jahre. 
Und es war so. 
Schließlich erschuf Gott den Mann und sprach zu ihm: Du bist ein Mann,  das einzige rationale Lebewesen, das die Erde bewohnen wird. Du wirst  deine Intelligenz nutzen, um dir die anderen Geschöpfe untertan zu  machen. Du wirst die Erde beherrschen und für 20 Jahre leben. 

Darauf sprach der Mann: Gott, Mann zu sein für nur 20 Jahre ist nicht  genug. Bitte gib mir die 20 Jahre, die der Esel ausschlug, die 15 des  Hundes und die 10 des Affen. Und so sorgte Gott dafür, dass der Mann 20  Jahre als Mann lebt, dann heiratet und 20 Jahre als Esel von morgens bis  abends arbeitet und schwere Lasten trägt. Dann wird er Kinder haben und  15 Jahre wie ein Hund leben, das Haus bewachen und das essen, was die  Familie übrig lässt. Dann, im hohen Alter, lebt er 10 Jahre als Affe,  verhält sich wie ein Idiot und amüsiert seine Enkelkinder. 
Und es ist so..."


----------



## david.ka (21 Mai 2011)

Was ist der Unterscheid zwischen einem Mann mit sieben Kinden und einem Mann mit sieben Millionen Euro????


Der mit den sieben Millionen will noch sieben weitere!!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 Mai 2011)

*maximaler Datendurchsatz*

So gesehen, ein Rekordsystem...



Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lebenslang (21 Mai 2011)

Warum haben Frauen soviele Schuhe? Weil die Schuhgröße die einzige Körpergröße ist die sich nicht mehr ändert.


----------



## Tommi (21 Mai 2011)

Witz des Tages:

Schalke wird Pokalsieger!!! :s18:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Mai 2011)

keine angst, der link ist jugendfrei

http://www.riesenmoepse.de/


----------



## Approx (26 Mai 2011)

Der zuschlagende Lügendetektor:


> *Der neue Lügendetektor*
> 
> Ein Mann kauft sich einen Lügendetektor in Form eines Roboters der einen schlägt, sobald man lügt.
> Er probiert ihn gleich beim Abendessen aus.
> ...


----------



## Paule (3 Juni 2011)

Die Grillsaison:

Anhang anzeigen grillen.pdf


----------



## Cassandra (4 Juni 2011)

*Lügenzahler*



Approx schrieb:


> Der zuschlagende Lügendetektor:


  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Oder alternativ ohne Gewalt...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8zotm_der-lugenzahler_fun[/FONT]


----------



## marlob (4 Juni 2011)

Ein Mann kauft 12 Packungen Kondome. Fragt die Verkäuferin: "Brauchen Sie eine Tüte?"
Darauf der Mann: "Nein danke, so hässlich ist sie nun auch wieder nicht!"


----------



## Cassandra (4 Juni 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ein Mann kauft 12 Packungen Kondome. Fragt die Verkäuferin: "Brauchen Sie eine Tüte?"
> Darauf der Mann: "Nein danke, so hässlich ist sie nun auch wieder nicht!"


So du Spaßvogel – jetzt erkläre mir mal, was du hier in die Tüte packen willst!?!


----------



## Paule (6 Juni 2011)

Welche Aussage trifft es am besten?

> Einer versaut immer das Bild
> Bademeister, was für ein Job
> Der ??? hütet seine Badenixen
> ???


----------



## Approx (7 Juni 2011)

Das kölsche Grundgesetz:


> Artikel 1
> Sieh den Tatsachen ins Auge
> Et es wie et es
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommi (10 Juni 2011)

*Der ist schon alt, aber lange nicht mehr gehört...*

Erste bemannte Reise zum Mars:

Astronauten sind 2 Schweine und ein Schlosser.

Das Raumschiff befindet sich bereits in der Nähe des Mars:

"Houston an Schwein 1"
"Schwein 1 hört"
"Sequenz zum Eintritt in die Umlaufbahn aktivieren"
"Roger, Houston"

Schwein 1 arbeitet die Checkliste ab, aktiviert die Hitzeschilder,
checkt die Lagekontrolldüsen des Raumschiffes und schnallt sich dann 
in seinem Sitz fest.

"Schwein 1 an Houston"
"Houston hört"
"Sequenz aktiviert"

.....

"Roger, Schwein 1, ihr seid erfolgreich ins Marsorbit eingetreten"

.....

"Houston an Schwein 2"
"Schwein 2 hört"
"Marslandefähre bereitmachen"
"Roger, Houston"

Schwein 2 aktiviert nach Checkliste die Landefähre, überprüft die Antriebe
und legt die Raumanzüge bereit.

"Schwein 2 an Houston"
"Houston hört"
"Landefähre aktiviert"

"Roger Schwein 2, Landeoperation beginnt in 2 Stunden. Bis dahin esst was und ruht Euch noch ein wenig aus"

"Roger, Houston"

.....

"Houston an Schlosser"
"Schlosser hört"
"Schweine füttern" 

.....

*ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Juni 2011)

> Ein Liebespaar hat gerade ganz wilden Sex... Kurz vor dem Höhepunkt hört er plötzlich auf, sich zu bewegen. Er ist am ganzen Körper wie erstarrt.
> 
> Sie fragt: "Was soll der Scheiß? Warum machst Du nicht weiter???"
> 
> Er antwortet: "Diese Technik habe ich bei Youporn gesehen. Es nennt sich *BUFFERING*!"


*zehn zeichen*

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tommi (16 Juni 2011)

> Großbaustelle, 09:00 morgens:
> 
> Zwei Elektriker und ein Schlosser sitzen
> zum Frühstück au einem Gerüst.
> ...


 
:shock:shock


----------



## Approx (21 Juni 2011)

*Achtung! Neue Betrugsmasche!*

Seid bloß vorsichtig...

 Approx


----------



## Tommi (21 Juni 2011)

Gerade in den Tiefen meiner Festplatte gefunden...



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paul (22 Juni 2011)

Das Leben ist eine Krankheit, die durch Geschlechtsverkehr übertragen wird und immer tödlich endet.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khwjD-KVQ_Q

wofür eine kröte nicht alles gut ist


----------



## SoftMachine (24 Juni 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Seid bloß vorsichtig... Approx
> http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=14297&d=1308656539


 
nanu, die eine kenn´ich doch ... !!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juni 2011)

Wenn die Polizei sagt "Papiere",
und ich sage "Schere".
Habe ich dann gewonnen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn die Polizei sagt "Papiere",
> und ich sage "Schere".
> Habe ich dann gewonnen?


 
neh, ich glaube dann nehmen die eine Schere und schneiden deinen
Lappen klein...du kannst aber einen neuen bekommen wenn du zur MPU 
gehst


----------



## winnman (27 Juni 2011)

Ja sowas gefällt mir, wirklich brauchbar so ein Bleistiftspitzer für die Hemdtasche:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKL6elkbFy0&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## The Big B. (27 Juni 2011)

"Wie viele Forenmitglieder braucht man zum Wechseln einer Glühbirne?" 

Einen, der die Glühbirne auswechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass sie ausgewechselt wurde. 

- 14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die Birne anders hätte wechseln können. 
 - 7 die auf Gefahren beim Wechseln hinweisen 
 - 3 die fragen, wozu der Threadstarter überhaupt eine Glühbirne braucht 
 - 5 die der Regierung die Schuld daran geben, dass die Glühbirne durchgebrannt ist 
 - 3 die finden, dass es die Opposition auch nicht besser gemacht hätte 
- 1 Irrer der behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben der die Glühbirne erfunden hat 
 - 8 die auf Tipp- und Grammatikfehler in den vorherigen Beiträgen hinweisen 
 - 12 die den Grammatikfanatikern ihren Hass entgegenschleudern und sie als arrogante Wichtigtuer beschimpfen 
 - 25 die die Rechtschreibfehler in den Hasspostings korrigieren 
 - 6 die darüber diskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Leuchtkörper heißt. 
 - 6 weitere die die vorherigen 6 als anal-fixiert beschimpfen. 
 - 3 Alt-Forumsmitglieder die wissen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion vor  zwei Jahren schon mal stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren, die keiner mehr  kennt, und dem Urheber der Beitragsfolge vorwerfen, das ganze geklaut  zu haben um zu ähnlichem Ruhm zu gelangen wie der Typ damals. 
 - 32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion nicht  ins Off-Topic gehört und woanders hätte gepostet werden müssen. 
 - 36 die sich über die beste Glühbirnenwechselmethode streiten, wo man die  besten Glühbirnen kaufen kann, welche Glühbirnenmarke am besten mit der  Methode funktioniert und welche Glühbirnen überhaupt nichts taugen 
 - 12 die mit den angeblich untauglichen Glühbirnen prima zurechtkommen und  den Vorpostern vorwerfen, sie seien Händler oder Hersteller, die im  Forum Schleichwerbung betreiben. 
 - 5 die den Fans der geschmähten Glühbirnenmarke vorwerfen, sie säßen eh  den ganzen Tag im Dunkeln und hätten daher keine Ahnung von Glühbirnen 
 - 3 die darauf hinweisen, dass sie Beleuchter sind und daher genau wüssten, wovon sie reden. 
 - 4 die betonen, wer lesen könne sei klar im Vorteil 
 - 2 die wie immer auf die Suchfunktion verweisen 
 - 6 die sich über den schlechten Kundenservice in Baumärkten beschweren 
 - 2 die behaupten, ihr Baumarktpersonal sei nett und in Amerika sei es auch nicht besser 
 - 11 die darauf hinweisen, dass es ja auch Fachgeschäfte gibt und man nur das bekäme, wofür man auch bezahlt. 
 - 4 die sich in einer Diskussion über die Hitzefestigkeit von Lampenschirmen verzetteln 
 - 13 die darauf hinweisen, das sei nun wirklich OT und man möge doch bitte einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen 
 - 3 die diese Aufforderung völlig ignorieren 
 - 19 die verschiedene Internetadressen posten, wo man geeignete Glühbirnen anschauen kann 
 - 7 die darauf hinweisen, dass die URLs teilweise inkorrekt sind und die korrigierten Adressen posten 
 - 3 die das gleiche schreiben wie ihre Vorposter, mit dem dazueditierten Satz "Oh, du warst schneller " 
 - 2 die in wüste Beschimpfungen ausbrechen, weil sie das vorherige Posting als Angriff missverstanden haben 
 - 22 die die längsten Postings komplett zitieren, mit dem Zusatz "Volle Zustimmung!" 
 - 7 deren Postings nur aus obszönen Smileys bestehen 
 - 9 die sich unter Trollnicks einloggen und über die Kommentare ihrer  erklärten Lieblingsforumsfeinde hermachen um die Gunst der Stunde zu  nutzen, sie zu diskreditieren. 
 - 4 Freunde und Sympathisanten der angegriffenen Mitglieder, die die  Trolle als feiges Pack bezeichnen das nicht den Mut hat, sich zu  erkennen zu geben und Vermutungen darüber äußern, wer das jetzt  geschrieben haben könnte. 
 - 8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträge posten. Alle vertreten zwar die  gleichen Meinungen, reden aber die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei und  antworten sehr klug, obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit zu fragen scheinen,  wie das Gesagte jetzt eigentlich gemeint ist. 
 - 7 die nur durch die große Zahl der Postings auf die Diskussion  aufmerksam geworden sind und von der Beitragsfolge gerade mal die  letzten zwei Kommentare gelesen haben, um sich jetzt richtig ins Zeug zu  legen, weil sie sich unbedingt an einer hitzigen Debatte beteiligen  wollen. 
- 9 die den 7 Vorherigen erklären dass das alles entweder schon gesagt oder hinreichend widerlegt wurde 
 - 1 der ein überbreites Bild seiner Glühbirne einstellt, so dass man  von nun an horizontal scrollen muss, um die Texte zu lesen 
 - 3 die fragen, wie man denn Bilder einstellen kann 
 - 5 die auf die FAQ hinweisen und darum bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben 
 - 2 Newbies, die die Löschung Ihres Accounts verlangen, weil dies ein blödes Forum sei 
 - 8 die die frustrierten Newbies umstimmen wollen 
 - 2 die das Gebaren hier eines Kindergartens als würdig befinden weil hier  überhaupt niemand Plan davon zu haben scheint, worum es denn eigentlich  geht 
 - 7 die beschließen, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen, da das "Niveau jetzt zu niedrig" sei 
 - 3 die hämisch darauf hinweisen, dass den 7 das Niveau immer dann zu niedrig wird, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen 

und 1 User, der den Thread nach 6 Monaten wieder ausgräbt, damit alles von vorne losgeht.......


----------



## Jan (27 Juni 2011)

*Manche Theman sollten wirklich so zusammengefasst werden*

@ The Big B.

Hast du auch einen Link zu diesem Thema?
Wäre sicherlich lustig das mal komplett zu lesen; oder ist das Thema schon im SV?


----------



## Paule (27 Juni 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> "Wie viele Forenmitglieder braucht man zum Wechseln einer Glühbirne?"


*ROFL*
30 Leute die sagen, dass dieser Post einfach nur genial ist.
Ich lach mich schlapp.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juni 2011)

*Sommer*

LINK


1234567890


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juli 2011)

Mann nach 5 Ehejahren: Darf ich vorstellen? Meine Frau.
Mann nach 10 Ehejahren: Können Sie sich vorstellen? Meine Frau.
Mann nach 20 Ehejahren: Könnten Sie sich vor meine Frau stellen?


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juli 2011)

*Bäähh*

Hallo,

ich liebe diese Übersetzungsmaschinen im INet, einfach witzig, aber meist nur blödsinnig. Hier mal ein Beispiel :

http://de.w3support.net/index.php?db=so&id=775419

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juli 2011)

*The times, they are changing ..*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Mann nach 5 Ehejahren: Darf ich vorstellen? Meine Frau.
> Mann nach 10 Ehejahren: Können Sie sich vorstellen? Meine Frau.
> Mann nach 20 Ehejahren: Könnten Sie sich vor meine Frau stellen?



Ich habe vor kurzem meine Ex-Frau getroffen. Ich konnte mir gar nicht vorstellen, das ich mit der mal ca. 25 Jahre verheiratet war...

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich liebe diese Übersetzungsmaschinen im INet, einfach witzig, aber meist nur blödsinnig. Hier mal ein Beispiel :
> 
> ...



http://translate.google.com/#de|en|du hast Kohlmeisen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Juli 2011)

Er kommt besoffen nach Hause.
Sie ruft ihm zu "Warum machst du denn so einen Krach?"
Er "Schatzi, die Schuhe sind umgefallen!"
Sie:" Das macht nicht so einen Krach!"
Er: "Doch, ich hatte sie noch an!"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Juli 2011)

Die angegraute Eherfrau steht nackt vor ihrem Mann:
"Schau, Schatz, ich hab das Kleid der Liebe an"
Er: "mhm, könnt mal wieder gebügelt werden"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Juli 2011)

Ein Elektriker,ein Ingenieur und ein Politiker diskutieren darüber,welches der erste Beruf in der Geschichte der Menschheit war.
Der Elektriker: "Logisch,das war meine Zunft, denn Gott hat doch gesagt: es werde Licht. Also müssen die Stromleitungen schon von uns gelegt worden sein."
"Nein, nein" meint der Ingenieur, "Gott schuf doch die Welt aus dem Chaos.Also d a s kann nur eine ingenieurmäßige Tat gewesen sein,also waren w i r die Ersten."
Der Politiker lächelt milde: "Und w e r-bitte-schuf das Chaos? WIR!!"


----------



## blasterbock (4 Juli 2011)

Wenn die Schicht mal wieder zu lange war, passiert einem so was :

http://www.brainblog.to/item/2011/07/sehr-beschaeftigte-katze


----------



## Tommi (6 Juli 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die angegraute Eherfrau steht nackt vor ihrem Mann:
> "Schau, Schatz, ich hab das Kleid der Liebe an"
> Er: "mhm, könnt mal wieder gebügelt werden"


 
also wirklich, so was sagt man doch nicht......

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Zefix (8 Juli 2011)

*Neulich auf dem Bau*

*Neulich auf dem Bau*


Drei Bauarbeiter stehen ganz oben auf dem Gerüst an einem Hochhaus,  meint der eine: „Hey Jungs, ich muss ganz dringend pinkeln, aber ich  schaffe es nicht mehr runter!“

Darauf ein anderer: „Kein Problem, wir schieben ein Brett über den Rand  raus, stellen uns hinten drauf, du stellst Dich vorne hin und pinkelst  runter.“

Gesagt, getan. Die 3 schieben das Brett raus, 2 stellen sich hinten  drauf und der eine läuft an das Ende des Brettes, lässt die Hosen runter  und pinkelt. Plötzlich das Signal zum Mittag. Im üblichen Reflex machen  sich die beiden auf den Weg.

20 Stockwerke weiter unten sitzt ein Lehrling mit seinem Meister. Der Lehrling auf einmal: „Meister, können Schwule fliegen?“

Der Meister: „Was? Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee?“

Der Lehrling: „Na, da flog eben einer mit dem Schwanz in der Hand vorbei und schrie: „Wo sind die Ärsche? Wo sind die Ärsche?“


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Juli 2011)

Eine ältere Frau geht zu einem Zauberer und fragt ihn, ob er sie von einem Fluch befreien 
könne, unter dem sie schon über 30 Jahre leide.
Der Zauberer antwortet: "Das ist durchaus möglich, aber dazu musst du mir den genauen 
Wortlaut des Fluchs sagen, als er dir auferlegt wurde." Darauf die Frau ohne zu zögern: 
"Hiermit erkläre ich euch zu Mann und Frau!"


----------



## Proxy (10 Juli 2011)

Was hat ein Schwuler und ein Wellensittich gemeinsam?

Beide haben Dreck auf der Stange


----------



## Matze001 (11 Juli 2011)

Deine Schwester ist wie ne Überschrift in Word...



14, Fett und aufm Strich


----------



## da_kine (12 Juli 2011)

Hier die Anleitung, mit wem wann was zu trinken ist....

http://karrierebibel.de/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Flussdiagramm-Drinks.png


Prost

Markus


----------



## winnman (12 Juli 2011)

bin mir nicht sicher ob ich der schon gepostet wurde.

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/t/19886/Grosse-Haufen


----------



## mariob (12 Juli 2011)

Danke winman,
ich kenne zwar den HTD,
aber das ist *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*!!!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (12 Juli 2011)

Das ist der Klassiker des HtD. Wer den nicht kennt, der hat was verpasst.

Thomas


----------



## winnman (12 Juli 2011)

ja fast unschlagbar


----------



## thomass5 (12 Juli 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> ja fast unschlagbar


Dann lass mal hören


----------



## winnman (12 Juli 2011)

Hast doch schon gelesen HDT


----------



## Approx (14 Juli 2011)

*Der Restaurantbesucht*

Tipp fürs nächste Essengehen:


> Betreten des Restaurants
> 
> Kaufen Sie sich ein Feuerzeug in Form einer Handgranate (erhältlich
> in jedem Jagdbedarfsgeschäft), tragen Sie etwas Rinderblut auf, treten
> ...


 
Approx


----------



## mike1908 (18 Juli 2011)

Unser Fun zum Feierabend wird sich heute heute auf Pizza beschränken. Nachdem pizza.de immer gut funktioniert hat ist heute  http://www.lieferheld.de/pizzaservice/ fällig.


----------



## LarsVader (18 Juli 2011)

Studentenjob ?


----------



## Kilom (18 Juli 2011)

Vor dem Bahnhof pufft die Lock, hinterm Bahnhof lockt der Puff.
Äh, wie war das nochmal mit der Blondine und dem Kopfstand...


----------



## joergel (23 Juli 2011)

*Deutschlandlied mal anders...*

Deutschland, Deutschland, zahl' für alles,
Zahl' für alles in der Welt,
Zahl' für Griechenland, zahl' für Portugal
Ganz Europa braucht Dein Geld,
Alle armen Staaten kriechen In Dein grundsolides Zelt -
Deutschland, Deutschland, zahl' für alles,
zahl' für alles in der Welt!

Deutsche Wirtschaft und Konzerne,
Deutsche Börse, Deutsche Bank
Sollen in der Welt behalten
Ihren alten schönen Klang,
Nimm's dem Volke, gib's den Mächtigen
Unser ganzes Leben lang --
Deutsche Wirtschaft und Konzerne,
Deutsche Börse, Deutsche Bank!

Freigiebigkeit,  Stolz und Dummheit
Für das deutsche Vaterland!
Danach lasst uns alle leben
Großzügig mit voller Hand!
Freigiebigkeit,  Stolz und Dummheit
Sind für Schulden der Garant --
Zahl' im Schatten dieser Schulden,
Zahle, deutsches Vaterland!


_Viel Spaß beim Nachsingen! 

_


----------



## Approx (23 Juli 2011)

*Deutschland hilft!*

Da hab ich auch etwas zum Thema:




 Approx


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 Juli 2011)

> "monatelang fragte ich mich, wo meine frau die abendeverbringt?"
> "und dann?"
> "eines abends ging ich nach hause - und da war sie...!"


 


> der mann stochert in seinem essen.
> "ist das wieder aus der dose?"
> "ja mein schatz. Es war so ein süsser hund abgebildet und daneben
> stand: Für ihren liebling!"





> ein feuerwehrmann kommt langsam in den bereitschaftsraum,
> trinkt einen kaffee und sagt zu den kameraden:
> "macht euch langsam fertig,
> das finanzamt brennt . "


0123456789


----------



## Fridericus (28 Juli 2011)

> Deutschland, Deutschland, zahl' für alles,
> Zahl' für alles in der Welt,
> Zahl' für Griechenland, zahl' für Portugal
> Ganz Europa braucht Dein Geld,
> ...



Selbst gedichtet?
Modelleisenbahn


----------



## Gebs (28 Juli 2011)

*Wetter*



> Die Schauer werden wärmer!



aus einem aktuellen Wetterbericht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Juli 2011)

regnets den hier die ganze zeit?
nein, im winter schneits


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (29 Juli 2011)

"Zwischen dem Regen vereinzelt Schauer." Zitat RTL Wetterbericht


----------



## Kilom (29 Juli 2011)

Das beste was ich in der Richtung in der letzten Zeit gelesen habe war:

"Wer nicht vom rechten Weg abkommt wird auf der Strecke bleiben!"

Der ist an Doppeldeutigkeit kaum zu übertreffen!


----------



## Approx (29 Juli 2011)

Achtung schlüpfrig:



> Drei Männer schlafen im Hochsommer in einem Zelt. Am nächsten Morgen sagt der Rechtsschlafende: "Ich habe geträumt, das mir einer einen runtergeholt hat". Sagt der Linksschlafende: "Das habe ich auch geträumt!" Darauf hin der in der Mitte: "Ich nicht, ich habe geträumt das ich Ski laufen war"


 
 Approx


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Juli 2011)

ich hoffe den link gabs noch nicht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7R2HRQ5rsQ&feature=related


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Juli 2011)

den Link gab es wohl noch nicht - aber das Video taucht bestimmt nun zum vierten Mal in diesem Forum auf.


----------



## winnman (1 August 2011)

macht aber nix, ist ja trotzdem super so was zu sehen, schau ich mir immer wider gern an.


----------



## Paule (1 August 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> aber das Video taucht bestimmt nun zum vierten Mal in diesem Forum auf.


Stimmt, dieses Video habe ich auch schon öfter gesehen und immer wieder denke ich mir:
Die Taktzahl der Presse könnte doch definitiv erhöht werden.


----------



## Stanzman (1 August 2011)

Wie heißt diese Steuerung eingelich genau? Und kann man die bei Siemens beziehen?


----------



## winnman (1 August 2011)

Name: toter bediener
big S: 9ES9 DEAD-0AB9

:sw7:


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 August 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> ...
> Die Taktzahl der Presse könnte doch definitiv erhöht werden.



Hi Paule,

dann kommt der Human-Controler bestimmt nicht mehr mit der "Zwei-Hand-Bedienung" klar.  

PS:
Gruß vom falschen Paule


----------



## Approx (2 August 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Die Taktzahl der Presse könnte doch definitiv erhöht werden.


Stimmt! Entweder Kinder oder dressierte Affen nehmen. Die sind kleiner und die Presse braucht weniger Hub. Zudem ist es für die Kleinen etwas Rückenschonender (Ergonomie) als für die Erwachsenen. Von den Einsparmöglichkeiten beim Gehalt der dressierten Affen (Banane?) oder Kinder (Bonbons) mal ganz abgesehen.

Approx


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 August 2011)

Das Ehepaar ist nach einem kleinen Streit nun auf dem Nachhauseweg.
An einer Landstraße sieht die Frau eine Herde Schweine, die sich im Matsch
wälzen. Sie sagt schnippisch zu ihrem Mann: "Na, Verwandtschaft von dir?"
Der Mann antwortet: "Ja, Schwiegereltern."


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 August 2011)

Erzählt der Bauer seinem Freund: "Stell dir vor, gestern bin ich mit dem Traktor in eine Radarfalle gefahren!"
Fragt der andere: "Und, hat es geblitzt?"

"Nein, gescheppert ..."


----------



## Paule (3 August 2011)

*Sommer 2011*


----------



## Krumnix (3 August 2011)

Was erkennt ihr in dem Bild? Test "bestanden"?


----------



## JesperMP (3 August 2011)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Was erkennt ihr in dem Bild? Test "bestanden"?


Ich sehe nur Männliche Busen. Habe ich bestanden ?


----------



## 190B (3 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur Männliche Busen. Habe ich bestanden ?


 
Hallo Jesper,

vielleicht solltest Du doch einen Whisky trinken... 

Also, ich sehe in dem Bildchen ein tanzendes Pärchen. Wenn es nicht so ist, sollte ich vielleicht einen Whisky trinken...


----------



## Zefix (4 August 2011)

Erst ein tanzendes Pärchen, dann beim schielen nen nackten Frauenoberkörper 
Ned schlecht.


----------



## Zefix (4 August 2011)

*Grönemeyers “Männer” als Frauen-Version*

*Grönemeyers “Männer” als Frauen-Version*

                                                                                                                                                  Frauen Frauen machen uns arm, Frauen sind dekorativ, Frauen weinen mit Absicht, Frauen sind einfach nicht objektiv Oh, Frauen sind so verletzlich, Frauen sind auf jeder Party einfach unersetzlich. Frauen kaufen ein, Frauen haben Menstruation, Frauen sind ziemlich blöde, Frauen lästern am Telefon, Oh, Frau’n wissen allzeit bescheid, Frauen nerven mit Geschwätz und ihrer Eitelkeit. Manche Frau ist schwer, manche leicht, außen hart und innen ganz weich, werden als Kind schon auf blond gebleicht. Wann ist ‘ne Frau ‘ne Frau…? Frauen lieben Muskeln, Frauen sind furchtbar laut, Frauen kriegen Blumen, Frauen kriegen Orangenhaut, Oh,Frauen sind einsame Spitze, verstehen keinen Spaß, versteh’n keine Witze. Manche Frau ist schwer, manche leicht, außen hart und innen ganz weich, werden als Kind schon auf dumm geeicht. Wann ist ‘ne Frau ‘ne Frau…? Frauen kriegen Kinder, Frauen kriegen einen dicken Po, Frauen sind keine Menschen, Frauen trinken Piccolo, Oh, Frauen sind so verletzlich, Frauen sind auf jeder Party einfach unersetzlich. Manche Frau ist schwer, manche leicht, außen hart und innen ganz weich werden als Kind schon auf blond gebleicht…

Quelle: http://www.jbo.de/lyrics/frauen/


----------



## Approx (4 August 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Erzählt der Bauer seinem Freund: "Stell dir vor, gestern bin ich mit dem Traktor in eine Radarfalle gefahren!"
> Fragt der andere: "Und, hat es geblitzt?"
> 
> "Nein, gescheppert ..."


 
Der Clip ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber HIER ist der Traktor in ähnlicher Situation.

Approx


----------



## Aventinus (4 August 2011)

Kommt der Mann nach Hause und fragt seine Frau: "Was würdest du machen wenn wir im Lotto gewonnen hätten?" Darauf sie: "Ich würde mir die Hälfte des Gewinns schnappen und ausziehen!". Er faßt in die Hosentasche, wirft ihr 6 Euro vor die Füße und sagt: "12 haben wir gewonnen, Leb wohl!"


----------



## Cassandra (4 August 2011)

Die Liebenden umarmen sich glücklich und erschöpft unter der Bettdecke. Die Frau hebt den Kopf und sagt: "Schnell! Ins Badezimmer! Mein Mann kommt!"

Der Liebhaber rennt ins Badezimmer und sie versteckt seine Kleidung unter dem Bett. Als sie gerade wieder zurück rollt, kommt ihr Mann rein.

"Was machst du da nackt auf dem Bett?"

"Ich habe mich schon mal für dich ausgezogen, weil ich so große Lust auf dich habe."

Der Mann sagt: "Ich muss nur schnell pinkeln, dann bin ich bei dir."

Die Frau gerät in Panik, weiß aber nichts zu sagen, dass ihren Mann aufhalten könnte.

Der Mann öffnet die Badezimmertür und findet einen nackten Mann, der, ihn nicht beachtend, mehrmals in die Luft klatscht. "Was machen Sie da?" fragt er.

"Ich bin der Kammerjäger und soll mich um Ihr Mottenproblem kümmern."

"Aber Sie sind ja ganz nackt!"

Der Liebhaber sieht an sich runter und sagt erstaunt: "Diese kleinen Bastarde!"


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 August 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> *Grönemeyers “Männer” als Frauen-Version*
> 
> Frauen  Frauen machen uns arm, Frauen sind dekorativ, Frauen weinen mit Absicht, Frauen sind einfach nicht objektiv Oh, Frauen sind so verletzlich, Frauen sind auf jeder Party einfach unersetzlich.  Frauen kaufen ein, Frauen haben Menstruation, Frauen sind ziemlich blöde, Frauen lästern am Telefon, Oh, Frau’n wissen allzeit bescheid, Frauen nerven mit Geschwätz und ihrer Eitelkeit.  Manche Frau ist schwer, manche leicht, außen hart und innen ganz weich, werden als Kind schon auf blond gebleicht.  Wann ist ‘ne Frau ‘ne Frau…?  Frauen lieben Muskeln, Frauen sind furchtbar laut, Frauen kriegen Blumen, Frauen kriegen Orangenhaut, Oh,Frauen sind einsame Spitze, verstehen keinen Spaß, versteh’n keine Witze.  Manche Frau ist schwer, manche leicht, außen hart und innen ganz weich, werden als Kind schon auf dumm geeicht.  Wann ist ‘ne Frau ‘ne Frau…?  Frauen kriegen Kinder, Frauen kriegen einen dicken Po, Frauen sind keine Menschen, Frauen trinken Piccolo, Oh, Frauen sind so verletzlich, Frauen sind auf jeder Party einfach unersetzlich.  Manche Frau ist schwer, manche leicht, außen hart und innen ganz weich werden als Kind schon auf blond gebleicht…




Dann schreibe doch bitte gleich Deine Zitatequelle mit dazu, sonst geht es Dir wie den ganzen ehemaligen Doktoren...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8TjDBb53CI


Gruß,

dia


----------



## zotos (5 August 2011)

Quelle: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/08/siemens-hardcoded-password/


----------



## Cassandra (5 August 2011)

Eine Bäuerin ist beim Anwalt und will sich scheiden lassen.

Der Anwalt: "Da brauchen wir einen Grund. Säuft er vielleicht?"

Bäuerin: "Der? Den sauf ich dreimal unter den Tisch!"

"Gibt er Ihnen kein Geld?"

"Der soll es wagen, einen Pfennig zu behalten!"

"Schlägt er Sie?"

"Den schmeiß ich selber achtkantig aus dem Fenster!"

"Wie ist es denn mit der ehelichen Treue?"

"Da packen wir ihn, Herr Anwalt!" Das zweite Kind ist nicht von ihm!"


----------



## StructuredTrash (9 August 2011)

Das ist doch mal ein Comic für unsereins.


----------



## gingele (10 August 2011)

Vier Studenten der Universität Sydney waren so gut  in Organischer Chemie, daß sie alle ihre Tests, Klausuren und Praktika  bisher in diesem Semester mit "1",  bestanden. Sie waren sich so sicher,  die Abschlussprüfung zu schaffen, so dass sie sich entschlossen, das  Wochenende vor der Prüfung nach Canberra zu fahren, wo einige Freunde  eine Party schmissen. Sie amüsierten sich gut. Nach heftigem Feiern  verschliefen sie den ganzen Sonntag und schafften es nicht vor Montag  morgen - dem Tag der Prüfung -wieder zurück nach Sydney! Sie  entschlossen sich, nicht zur Prüfung zu gehen, sondern dem Professor  nach der Prüfung zu erzählen, warum sie nicht kommen konnten. Die vier  Studenten erklärten ihm, sie hätten in Canberra ein wenig in den  Archiven der Australian National University geforscht und geplant  gehabt, früh genug zurück zu sein, aber sie hätten einen Platten gehabt  auf dem Rückweg und keinen Wagenheber dabei und es hätte ewig gedauert,  bis ihnen jemand geholfen hätte. Deswegen seien sie erst jetzt  angekommen! Der Professor dachte darüber nach und erlaubte ihnen dann,  die Abschlußprüfung am nächsten Tag nachzuholen. Die Studenten waren  unheimlich erleichtert und froh. Sie lernten die ganze Nacht durch, und  am nächsten Tag kamen sie pünktlich zum ausgemachten Zeitpunkt zum  Professor. Dieser setzte jeden Studenten in einen anderen Raum, gab  ihnen die Aufgaben und sagte ihnen, sie sollten anfangen. Die 1. Aufgabe  brachte fünf Punkte. Es war etwas einfaches über eine Radikal-Reaktion.

"Cool",  dachten alle vier Studenten in ihren separaten Räumen, "das wird eine leichte Prüfung."

Jeder von ihnen schrieb die Lösung der 1. Aufgabe hin und drehte das Blatt um:
"2. Aufgabe (95 Punkte): Welcher Reifen war platt?".


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 August 2011)

Er kommt nach Hause, sie sitzt im Wohnzimmer und ist ganz weiß im Gesicht. 
Er: "Wieso schmierst du dir jeden Tag Quark ins Gesicht?" 
Sie: "Was heißt hier Quark? Das ist eine Schönheitsmaske!" 
Darauf er: "Achso, und warum machst du das dann immer wieder ab?"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 August 2011)

Nahrung braucht 7 Sekunden, um vom Mund in den Magen zu gelangen.
Ein menschliches Haar kann eine Last von 3 Kg tragen.
Die Länge des Penis ist die dreifache Länge das Daumens.
Der Oberschenkelknochen hat die Härte Betons.
Das Herz einer Frau schlägt schneller als das einen Mannes.
Frauen blinzeln doppelt so oft wie Männer.
Menschen benötigen 300 Muskeln, um die Balance zu halten, wenn sie stehen.

Eine Frau liest den gesamten Text.
Ein Mann schaut immer noch auf seinen Daumen.


----------



## Paule (11 August 2011)

Unfallforschung
Anhang anzeigen Unfallforschung.pdf


----------



## winnman (11 August 2011)

Super, Wer wirklich auf die Schue Schaut, der soll sich hier sofort abmelden und von den Forenamaster unwideruflich gelöscht werden.


----------



## M-Ott (11 August 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Super, Wer wirklich auf die Schue Schaut, der soll sich hier sofort abmelden und von den Forenamaster unwideruflich gelöscht werden.


Willst Du die weiblichen Forenteilnehmer loswerden?
Wo sollen die denn auf den Bildern sonst hingucken?


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die Länge des Penis ist die dreifache Länge das Daumens.



3,14159265 fach!
es heißt ja schließlich "pi mal daumen"


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 August 2011)

aus dem Koch-Forum meiner Frau :





> Man kann den Geschmack von Milchreis signifikant verbessern wenn man ihn kurz vor dem Verzehr durch ein Filetsteak ersetzt ...


----------



## fdisk (11 August 2011)




----------



## thomass5 (11 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> aus dem Koch-Forum meiner Frau :



Ich esse auch gern Milchreis... Ihr braucht mich nicht von etwas anderem überzeugen ;-) .


----------



## erzteufele (12 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Man kann den Geschmack von Milchreis signifikant verbessern wenn man ihn kurz vor dem Verzehr durch ein Filetsteak ersetzt ...



ich kenne dies eher mit 

Man kann den Geschmack von Tofu signifikant verbessern indem man es kurz vor dem Verzehr durch ein Filetsteak ersetzt ...


----------



## The Big B. (12 August 2011)

Die Unruhen in Großbritannien haben sich auch über die englische  Grenze ausgeweitet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zhKvYTJ-cI&feature=related


----------



## Jan (12 August 2011)

The Big B. schrieb:


> Die Unruhen in Großbritannien haben sich auch über die englische Grenze ausgeweitet:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW0356brnrE


 
Schade das Video ist nicht mehr verfügbar, da war ich wohl zu langsam.


----------



## hucki (13 August 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Schade das Video ist nicht mehr verfügbar, da war ich wohl zu langsam.


Vergiß, was ich schrieb. Big B. hat den Link schon lange zwischenzeitlich aktualisiert.
Ich sollte erst mal richtig lesen lernen!


----------



## Paule (14 August 2011)

> Ein Mann geht in eine Zoohandlung.
> Während er sich umschaut, kommt ein Kunde in den Laden und sagt zu dem Verkäufer: Ich hätte gerne einen Excel-Affen!
> Der Verkäufer nickt, geht zu einem Käfig und holte einen Affen heraus.
> Er macht eine Leine an den Affen, übergibt ihn dem Kunden und sagt: Das macht 3000 Euro. Der Kunde zahlt und verlässt das Geschäft.
> ...


----------


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 August 2011)

Bei der Microsoft Hotline:
Anrufer: "Seit ich das Windows XP Service Pack installiert habe, stürzt Office 2002 laufend ab."
Hotline: "Wir hatten hier das gleiche Problem."
Anrufer: "Und was haben Sie gemacht?"
Hotline: "Wir haben das Service Pack ein zweites Mal installiert."
Anrufer: "Gut, dann versuche ich das jetzt auch."
Drei Stunden später...
Anrufer: "Jetzt läuft bei mir gar nichts mehr!"
Hotline: "Bei uns auch nicht..."


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 August 2011)

Bill Gates geht am Privatstrand seiner Villa spazieren. Auf einmal wird
eine alte Flasche an Land gespült. Er nimmt sie, öffnet sie und es
erscheint ein Flaschengeist. "Danke für deine Rettung aus der Flasche, Bill.
Du hast nun einen Wunsch frei. Was es auch sei, ich werde ihn dir erfüllen." 
Gates überlegt und meint dann: "Hier ist eine Landkarte mit allen Krisen-
und Kriegsgebieten der Erde. Ich möchte, daß dort überall Frieden herrscht." 
Der Geist nimmt die Karte, stöhnt, und meint: "Das ist einfach zuviel.
Hunderte von Kriegen, hassende Menschen, religiöse Fanatiker. Ich bin doch
nur ein einfacher Flaschengeist, das kann ich nicht alles wieder geradebiegen.
Hast du nicht noch irgendeinen anderen Wunsch?" "Ich hätte da noch einen. 
Ich möchte, daß alle gröberen Fehler aus Windows verschwinden." 
Darauf der Flaschengeist: "Zeig mir doch nochmal die Landkarte..."


----------



## SoftMachine (17 August 2011)

LOL !!!!    ROFLMAOROFLMAO

...zustimm...


Cool... 

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (17 August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLIYtO78KAk


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 August 2011)

INSTALLIERE SOMMER..... █████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ 44% fertig

	Installation fehlgeschlagen !!!
	404 Fehler: Sommer wurde nicht gefunden. Der Sommer, den du suchst, wurde entfernt, hat einen anderen Namen bekommen oder ist mittelfristig nicht zugänglich. 
	Versuche es bitte später nochmal. 




	Zwischenzeitlich stehen folgende Dateien zur Verfügung: Dicker Pulli Version 1.1 und Gummistiefel Version 2.0


----------



## da_kine (17 August 2011)

Vor kurzem ein T-Shirt gesehen:



> Sommer 2011 - Ich war dabei!
> 
> An allen 10 Tagen...


----------



## vierlagig (17 August 2011)

die jahreszeiten werden jetzt umbenannt: Frühling, Scheiße, Herbst und Winter

aber heut gehts doch


----------



## thomass5 (17 August 2011)

Die Ganze Woche ist doch schon Gut.


----------



## Verpolt (17 August 2011)

Woran erkennt man in Deutschland, daß Sommer ist?

Der Regen ist wärmer !


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die jahreszeiten werden jetzt umbenannt: Frühling, Scheiße, Herbst und Winter


Ist es _so _schlimm bei euch ?
Also bei uns _regnet_ es nur.


----------



## Der Teufel ist überall:=D (17 August 2011)

hahaha ich hab auch noch einen gute

 Eine Blondine ist seit 2 Tagen wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Als sie dann endlich wieder Zuhause angekommen ist und mit völlig zerrissenen Sachen vor ihrem Vater steht, fragt dieser: "Sag mal wo warst Du denn, wir haben uns Sorgen gemacht!" Sie: "Mann, Papa, ich bin 3 Tage lang brutal vergewaltigt worden!" Er: "Sag mal, Du bist doch nur Zwei Tage weg gewesen!" Sie: "Ja, aber ich muss heute Mittag wieder hin!"


----------



## Solaris (18 August 2011)

Der Teufel ist überall:=D schrieb:


> hahaha ich hab auch noch einen gute..



Ja stimmt, der ist extrem Intelligent und sehr Wortwitzig....

:sb5:


----------



## rheumakay (18 August 2011)

Ein Manager wird in einem Flugzeug neben ein  kleines Mädchen gesetzt. 
Der  Manager wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: 
"Wollen wir uns ein wenig unterhalten? Ich habe  gehört, 
dass Flüge schneller  vorüber gehen, wenn man sich mit anderen 
Passagieren unterhält." 
Das kleine Mädchen, welches eben sein Buch geöffnet  hatte, 
schloss es langsam und  sagte zu dem Manager: 
"Über was  möchten Sie sich denn unterhalten?" 
"Oh, ich weiß nicht", antwortete der Manager, "Wie  wär's 
mit dem Thema  Atomstrom?" 
"OK", sagte sie,  "Dies wäre ein interessantes Thema! Aber 
erlauben Sie mir zunächst noch eine Frage: Ein Pferd,  eine 
Kuh und ein Reh essen alle  dasselbe Zeug: Gras. 
Doch das Reh  scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die Kuh einen 
flachen Fladen und das Pferd produziert Klumpen  getrockneten 
Grases. Warum,  denken Sie, dass dies so ist?" 
Der Manager denkt darüber nach und sagt: "Nun, ich habe  keine Idee." 
Darauf antwortet das  kleine Mädchen: "Fühlen Sie sich wirklich 
kompetent genug über Atomstrom zu reden, wenn Sie 
beim Thema Scheiße schon überfordert  sind?"


----------



## erzteufele (18 August 2011)

Trabis sind steuerfrei, warum?
 Wenn sie sich anschnallen gilt ihr Gefährt als Rucksack.


----------



## thomass5 (18 August 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> Trabis sind steuerfrei, warum?
> Wenn sie sich anschnallen gilt ihr Gefährt als Rucksack.



Das werde ich gleich mal meinem zust. Finanzamt weiterleiten.

Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (18 August 2011)

... gerade gelesen:


> Mit "Sven" beim TÜV
> 
> Ich bin kein Frauenversteher. Ich verstehe diese weiblichen Wesen mit ihren zarten Ausbuchtungen an gewissen Stellen ihrer liebreizenden Körper einfach nicht, auch wenn sie meine Hirnanhangdrüse zu Produktions-Sonderschichten anregen.
> Ich sehe, wie eine dieser Frauen zu mir kommt und fragt:
> ...


----------



## Der Teufel ist überall:=D (18 August 2011)

HAhahahha

 Eine Blondine ist seit 2 Tagen wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Als sie dann endlich wieder Zuhause angekommen ist und mit völlig zerrissenen Sachen vor ihrem Vater steht, fragt dieser: "Sag mal wo warst Du denn, wir haben uns Sorgen gemacht!" Sie: "Mann, Papa, ich bin 3 Tage lang brutal vergewaltigt worden!" Er: "Sag mal, Du bist doch nur Zwei Tage weg gewesen!" Sie: "Ja, aber ich muss heute Mittag wieder hin!"


----------



## Cerberus (18 August 2011)

Der Teufel ist überall:=D schrieb:


> HAhahahha
> 
> Eine Blondine ist seit 2 Tagen wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Als sie dann endlich wieder Zuhause angekommen ist und mit völlig zerrissenen Sachen vor ihrem Vater steht, fragt dieser: "Sag mal wo warst Du denn, wir haben uns Sorgen gemacht!" Sie: "Mann, Papa, ich bin 3 Tage lang brutal vergewaltigt worden!" Er: "Sag mal, Du bist doch nur Zwei Tage weg gewesen!" Sie: "Ja, aber ich muss heute Mittag wieder hin!"


 
Einmal posten reicht!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der Teufel ist überall:=D (18 August 2011)

hahaha ein paar etwas miese witze

Du bist so fett, dass dein Abschlussfoto an der Schule aus der Luft aufgenommen werden musste


Du hast eine Figur wie eine Hundehütte, in jeder Ecke ein Knochenhahha der ist am bessten



Deine Mutter ist so fett, dass sie eine eigene Postleitzahl braucht..hahah


Über eine Frau: Die ist so dick, dass schon kleinere Frauen in Umlaufbahnen um sie herum fliegen


 ICh hoffe die haben euch gefallen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2011)

@Der Teufel i... (ach was weiß ich),
bist du eigentlich Blond? Der Witz war schon beim ersten mal schlecht!
Und was da noch folgt geht garnich. Ich kann auch keine Witze erzählen 
darum beschränke ich mich auf das lesen.


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2011)

Der Teufel ist überall:=D schrieb:


> hahaha ein paar etwas miese witze
> 
> Du bist so fett, dass dein Abschlussfoto an der Schule aus der Luft aufgenommen werden musste
> 
> ...



oh, endlich mein niveau!

Deine Mutter sitzt aufm Fernseher und guckt Couch!
Deine Mutter steht im Dönerladen und dreht sich!
Deine Mutter klaut bei KIK!
Über der Wohnung deiner Mutter soll jetzt noch ne Kellerwohnung frei geworden sein?!
Deine Mutter steht fünf vor sieben vorm ALDI und singt "the final countdown"


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 August 2011)

> Deine Mutter sitzt bei Aldi unter Kasse und macht "piep"



Was ist das eigentlich für ein selten bescheuerter Nickname?

Gruß,

der Teufel


----------



## ron (18 August 2011)

Deine Mutter macht merhr 3er als BMW


----------



## erzteufele (19 August 2011)

deine mama ist so dick, wenn man ihr ein gelben t-shirt anzieht und sie würde vom hochhaus springen würde die welt meinen die sonne geht unter 

den kenn ich noch


----------



## erzteufele (19 August 2011)

> Die Deutschen und die Russen haben Krieg. Am  neusten Schlachtfeld kommt es zu Problemen bei den Forderungen. Die  Kontrahenten verstehen sich nicht und es ist kein Dolmetscher zur  Stelle. Das berichtet der russische Kommandant dem General:
> "Chefski, wir gönnen uns nickt mit den Deutschen verstandigen." Der General: "Dann musst ihr machen Zeichensprachski!!!"
> Das Leuchtet dem Kommandanten ein und er geht sofort zum feindlichen Lager zur Wache und gestikuliert wie ein wilder:
> zuerst macht er eine Bewegung mit den Fingern, die aussieht wie die  Finger sich langsam dem Bodenn nähern würden, welche heissen sollte:
> ...



wenn man die am lagerfeuer bei ein paar bierchen richtig erzählt ist das ner schreier  *ROFL*


----------



## rheumakay (19 August 2011)

..ganz neu in der Apotheke zu bekommen ENDLICH


----------



## gingele (19 August 2011)

Da wir jetzt bei einem sehr hohen witze-niveau angekommen sind hier ein lied dazu.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVb53exj-hM


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2011)

Larry Page: — "I need a new phone, can someone buy me Motorola?"
Employee: — "Done."
Larry Page: — "Great, which model?"
Employee: — "Model...?"


----------



## Junior (19 August 2011)

Hier der Beipackzettel für Zickosan.

MfG Günter.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 August 2011)

Der Originallink lautet: http://www.zickosan.de/

Aber lustig finde ich schon solche Fragen: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/gibt-es-zickosan-wirklich


----------



## Approx (19 August 2011)

gingele schrieb:


> Da wir jetzt bei einem sehr hohen witze-niveau angekommen sind ...


 
Hinsichtlich des Witze-Niveaus müssen wir aufpassen,
siehe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXmAKsnXZKc

 Approx

P.S.: Den Humor von User "Teufel..bla" kann ich auch nur als Unterirdisch bezeichnen. Noch flacher gehts nimmer!


----------



## mariob (20 August 2011)

Bewerbungsschreiben und Antwort....

http://www.zeitgeistlos.de/moralfinger/bewerbung.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## erzteufele (22 August 2011)

> Fragt der kleine Sohn den Vater: "Du Papi!, was ist das eigentlich: Verlobung?"
> Gibt der Vater zur Antwort: "Nun, das ist etwa so, wie wenn ich dir zu  Weihnachten ein Fahrrad schenken würde, du es aber erst an Ostern fahren  dürftest."
> Darauf der kleine Sohn: "Aber ein klein wenig daran klingeln darf man doch schon vorher mal, oder?"


süüüß ;-) ...


----------



## Blacky70 (22 August 2011)

Kommt der 15 Jährige Sohn zu seinem vater und sagt: "Papi, ich habe heute das erste mal SEX gehabt!". Sagt der Vater:" Junge das macht mich stolz, komm nimm dir eine Zigarre, einen Whiskey und setz dich zu mir." Sagt der Sohn : "Das mit der Zigarre ist OK, das mit dem Whiskey auch, nur mit dem sitzen..."


----------



## Tommi (22 August 2011)

*ROFL*

Den hat heute ein Kollege erzählt.

Das ganze Büro lag flach...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2011)

Frauen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 August 2011)

> Die kleine Laura wird 7 Jahre alt und wünscht sich eine Barbie-Puppe.
> Die Mutter geht mit ihr in ein Spielzeugfachgeschäft und lässt sich die Auswahl zeigen...
> Verkäuferin: Das hier ist "Sport-Barbie", die hat ein Tennisröckchen an und es gibt einen Schläger dazu.
> Mutter: Was kostet die?
> ...


Kommt auch meistens ganz gut...​


----------



## SoftMachine (23 August 2011)

Cool 

*ROFL*

Grüsse


----------



## SoftMachine (23 August 2011)

Hallo,

hatte gerad´noch Hunger .. und bin anschliessend darauf gestossen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL9TOs0nh2A

Hoffentlich gab´s es dass nicht mal...

Grüsse


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 August 2011)

Man sieht deutlich, dass die im Dreieck verschaltete Wurst schneller fertig ist. Das sollte man bei der Garzeit beachten


----------



## SoftMachine (23 August 2011)

ROFLMAO

LOL ...

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (23 August 2011)

Die treiben es noch extremer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkh_YKF4r_0&playnext=1&list=PLE65E21B20C186346

Grüsse


----------



## Approx (25 August 2011)

> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Chemiker und einer Hebamme?
> Der Chemiker sagt: "H2O."
> Die Hebamme sagt: "Oha zwei!"


 


> Zwei Nachbarinnen unterhalten sich. "Sagen sie mal Frau Bauer, immer wenn sie Wäsche zum Trocknen raushängen ist schönes Wetter, wie machen sie das nur?" - "Ach, das ist ganz einfach. Morgens schau ich unter die Bettdecke meines Mannes, liegt "ER" links gibt's gutes Wetter, liegt er rechts bedeutet das Regen." - "Ja, und wenn er steht?" - "Ja glauben sie wirklich, daß ich dann noch Wäsche wasche?"


 
Gruß Approx


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Klick mit F1 auf den Baustein.






StepUser schrieb:


> hab den code heute nochmal angeschaut und überbessert.




zum TIA V11 SP1:


Jan schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute einen Siemens-Experten in der Firma.
> Er hat mir verraten, dass der PC schneller und stabiler laufen soll, wenn man SP1 installiert hat.





Züttu schrieb:


> ich glaub noch schneller läuft er ohne TIA



Harald


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 August 2011)

Was macht ein Clown im Büro?

Faxen


Was würde Lady Di machen, wenn sie noch am Leben wäre?

Am Sargdeckel kratzen


----------



## fLaVa (26 August 2011)

http://forum.mods.de/bb/thread.php?TID=60663

sehr genial... vorallem die Kommentare....
*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## MariusW (26 August 2011)

Ich habe Tränen in den Augen!!! Aufhören!!!!!!!!! Aufhören!!!!
*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## The Big B. (30 August 2011)

Warum gehen Mathematiker gerne auf Swingerpartys? 

-  Weil sie dort mit einer Menge Unbekannten rechnen können.


----------



## Chräshe (4 September 2011)




----------



## Approx (5 September 2011)

Zum Thema Fratzenbuch habe ich auch etwas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h4bK5Thy4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDZQd-zkxCY

Approx


----------



## Deimos0815 (5 September 2011)

Morgen auch wenn für die meisten der Arbeitstag (und woche) gerade erst beginnt, was aus unserem Arbeitsamt. Unten anfangen zu lesen.

```
[COLOR=#6a6a6a][FONT=Helvetica][B]Falsche Mailadresse - Nürnberger Arbeitsamt[/B][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#6a6a6a][FONT=Helvetica]
Denunziert von User: zoodiak

>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Bürstenschlager Daniel
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 29. Juni 2006 12:04
>> An: Fischer Fränk; Fischer Michael; Fischer Yvonne; Riesener Wolfgang
>> Betreff: WG: Leute, des is echt mal peinlich...
>>
>> Der Lacher DES MONATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Von ganz unten anfangen...
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Mattmann Regina
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 29. Juni 2006 11:13
>> An: Wengert Sarah-Anne; Kraus Corina
>> Betreff: WG:
>>
>> Ist wie bei uns im Amt auch fehl geleitet worden an die AV
>>
>> Musst dir mal durchlesen
>>
>> WIE PEINLICH
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Kemnitzer Leonhard
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 29. Juni 2006 11:02
>> An: Mattmann Regina
>> Betreff: WG:
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Kleinlein Christian
>> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 28. Juni 2006 14:39
>> An: Kemnitzer Leonhard; Fleschhut Kathrin; Berger Christina; Bosser
>> Daniela
>> Betreff: WG:
>>
>> Echt der Hammer, guck mal was es SC so treibt...*g*
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Hutzler Claudia
>> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 28. Juni 2006 14:17
>> An: Kleinlein Christian
>> Betreff: WG:
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Metzger Beate
>> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 28. Juni 2006 14:00
>> An: Rödle Gabi; Hutzler Claudia
>> Betreff: WG:
>>
>> *lol*
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Gröbner Philipp
>> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 28. Juni 2006 13:52
>> An: Metzger Beate
>> Betreff: WG:
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Donat Bianca
>> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 28. Juni 2006 12:01
>> An: Gröbner Philipp
>> Betreff: WG:
>>
>>
>> Guck mal was die Berwolffen als E-Mail an die GE4 geschickt
>> hatzwinkern
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Berwolff Anica
>> Gesendet: Freitag, 23. Juni 2006 12:01
>> An: _BA-Nürnberg-SC-Vermittlung-4
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Mir geht's manchmal auch so!Gestern hatten wir zwar keinen sex, da
>> hatte ich keine lust, nur vorgestern und heute is Freitag und da
>> habne wir mit sicherheit, denn ich war heut früh scho rattich auf
>> meine maus
>> ;o) Also 3 mal die woche werden wir wieder haben, also heute und mit
>> sicherheit am WE nochmal!
>>
>> Das glaub ich maus, das würde mir auch so gehen!
>>
>> Ne, da haste recht, das is bei daniel auch vergebens, auch wenns bei
>> uns um andere sachen geht, als um liebe und sex, wenn wir problemchen
>> haben. Da geht's eher um unordnung machen bei mir heim und kosten und
>> sowas!
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Horn Y. Christina
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 15:26
>> An: Berwolff Anica
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Ich könnt im Moment jeden Tag, bin irgendwie rattig wie die Sau. Ja
>> einma die Woche haben wir auch, aber ich mag halt auch ma spontan
>> irgendwie und ich trau mich aber net ihn zu verführen weil mir ne
>> abfuhr zu sehr weh tut.
>>
>> Aja was soll ich n machen,wenn ich nur sage was mich stört macht das
>> alles sicher uach net besser
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Berwolff Anica
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 15:17
>> An: Horn Y. Christina
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Naja, aber auf die dauer geht des auch net gut!Find ich gut, dass du
>> soviel verständnis hast, hätte ich sicher net ganz so viel, aber
>> irgendwann muss er doch auch mal wieder und du willst doch auch
>> öfters >
>oder net??Mir würdes zumindest so gehen, also wenigstens 1 oder 2 mal >
>die woche braucht man doch schon oder?
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Horn Y. Christina
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 15:03
>> An: Berwolff Anica
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Ja hab gemein dass ich mich echt unattraktiv fühle und gefragt obs an
>> > mir liegt. Und er sagte durch den Stress kann er net entspannen und
>> > es
>> tut ihm leid
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Berwolff Anica
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 14:56
>> An: Horn Y. Christina
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Ja maus, so würde ich mich an deiner stelle auch fühlen, wenn mein
>> freund mich net mehr anfassenb würde und kein sex mehr haben wollen
>> würde!Tust mir scho echt leid maus!Gehört halt einfach dazu!
>>
>> Ja, das stimmt schon, aber ich würde mich auch blöd fühlen. Hast ihm
>> das mal gesagt, wie du dich fühlst, wenn er immer net will!??
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Horn Y. Christina
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 12:26
>> An: Berwolff Anica
>> Betreff: WG:
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Horn Y. Christina
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 10:44
>> An: Berwolff Anica
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Ich finds auch dumm im Moment. Fühl mich ziemlich unattraktiv und
>> unbegehrt. Warte halt jetzt ab bis er weniger Stress hat und hoff
>> einfach dass es besser wird. Hab halt auch keinen Bock immer nur zu
>> warten bis er ma kommt, weißte? Komm mir da echt auch blöd vor. Komm
>> >
>mir
>so langsam allgemein echt blöd vor und bin echt traurig. Fands
>> aber schön dass er trotz dem ganzen Stress gestern nochmal
>> vorbeigekommen ist.Hätte er ja auch net machen brauchen.
>>
>> Aja das is sicher die deppe Klimaanlage.
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Berwolff Anica
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 10:32
>> An: Horn Y. Christina
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Ja, das glaub ich, aber ich wäre auch sehr enttäuscht gewesen, wenn >
>> ich seit 2 wochen keinen sex gehabt hätte, dann mich rasiert und
>> chick
>> > gemacht hätte und mich mein freund scho wieder hätte abblitzen
>> lassen. Irgendwann muss er doch auch mal wieder lust haben!Aber das
>> stimmt, ich würde dann auch net mehr den anfang machen, weil ich
>> angst hätte > wieder ne abfuhr zu bekommen. Ich würde dann garnichts
>> mehr machen und > einfach warten bis er mal wieder lust hat und von
>> alleine kommt!
>>
>> Ja bei dani is das auch so und das find ich auch richtig so, dass er
>> scharf werden sollte, wen er mich nackert sieht oder mich anfässt!Is
>> ja auch richtiog so!
>>
>> Ne, ich bin nur noch krank seitdem ich hier in Nürnberg im SC sitze.
>> Nur noch erkältet. Bestimmt 4 oder 5 mal im Jahr grippe,
>> halsschmerzen
>> > und husten. Liegt garantiert an der schlechten luft hier bei uns im
>> SC, denn anderen geht's auch so und wir haben nur noch
>> krankheitsausfälle im SC!Nur ich dummes ei schlepp mich immer rein!
>>
>> Ne, mit seiner mama ;o)
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Horn Y. Christina
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 10:02
>> An: Berwolff Anica
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Ja fands auch schade. Aber er war anscheinend sehr müde. Hatte den
>> ganzen nachmittag gelernt und war davor in derFH. War auch recht
>> enttäuscht. Er sagt es liegt am Stress und da vergeht ihm eben jede
>> Lust. Muss ich wohl zu hinnehmen. Hab im Moment halt auch keine Lust
>> von mir aus was zu machen um ihn heiß zu machen, weil ich keinen Bock
>> >
>auf ne Abfuhr habe. .. .. Bei Sebastian war das anders. Der is da acuh
>> immer glei rattig geworden. Schon wenn er mich gesehen hat.Was solls.
>> Is aber nich gut wenn du kran bist schnegge. Bist du eigentlich auch
>> ma gesund??
>>
>> Ihr habt mit deiner Mama rumgealbert?
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Berwolff Anica
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 09:59
>> An: Horn Y. Christina
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Ja süße, ich hab kopf aua, zahnschmerzen und halsweh mit starken
>> kustenanfällen und jetzt frag nochmal! Ne, müde bin ich net, bin
>> schon fit!Hab ja au erst um 9 angefangen!
>>
>> Doch, was sagen!
>> Kann doch net angehn. Ihr seit erst 1 1/2 Jahre zam, wie soll denn
>> das nach 10 Jahren werden?Aller 4 Monate mal? Der soll sich auch mal
>> en bisschen zam reißen!Der wird's sichs wohl jeden tag machen, dass
>> ers net von dir willl oder was?Wenn ich mich rasiert habe und dani
>> fässt nur dahin und merkt das, wird er sofort rattenscharf und will
>> sex. Da muss ich garnichts weiter tun!
>> Wir haben auch unsere bedürfnisse als frau und wolllen befriedigt
>> werden und aller 2 wochen is echt aweng arg!
>>
>> Schön, hatte sex ;o)
>> Haben Pizza gegessen. Haben noch CSI geschaut und wassermelone
>> gefuttert und uns vorher nackert gemacht! Dann sind wir noch zu ihm
>> heim und haben mit seiner mama rumgealbert und haben noch frische
>> sachen für heute für die arbeit für dani geholt und waren bis viertel
>> 12 wach!Ich bin dann scho eher ins bett, weil ich kaputt war, konnte
>> aber net schlafen, solange wie dani noch net neben mir lag!
>>
>> Vorher war ich einkaufen und müll und flacshen wegbringen, bevor er
>> kam und hab meine bude noch aweng sauber gemacht!
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Horn Y. Christina
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 09:44
>> An: Berwolff Anica
>> Betreff: AW:
>>
>> Na Baby, alles klar?
>> Bin nur irgendwie müde und hab Ohrenschmerzen.
>> Martin war gestern abend ne dreiviertel Stunde da. Hatte mich extra
>> rasiert und dann wollte er mich net. Hatten schon bestimmt 2 Wochen
>> keinen Sex. Na ja. Kann man nichts machen.
>>
>> Wie war dein Abend so??
>>
>> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
>> Von: Berwolff Anica
>> Gesendet: Donnerstag, 22. Juni 2006 09:43
>> An: Horn Y. Christina
>> Betreff:
>>
>> Morgen schnitte!;o)
>>
>> ServiceCenter Nürnberg
>> Berwolff, Anica[/FONT][/COLOR]
```


----------



## Proxy (5 September 2011)

Das traurige an der Mail ist, dass die nur die ganze Zeit sich gemail haben aber nicht gearbeitet. Sowas bezahlt man auch noch!!! Hätte denen den Tag vom Lohn abgezogen


----------



## Aventinus (5 September 2011)

Was macht der Fendt-Fahrer wenn er mit seinem Traktor stecken bleibt?

Er streicht die Felgen gelb und fährt weiter ;-)


----------



## Dr.M (5 September 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Das traurige an der Mail ist, dass die nur die ganze Zeit sich gemail haben aber nicht gearbeitet. Sowas bezahlt man auch noch!!! Hätte denen den Tag vom Lohn abgezogen



wobei der Name "Horn Y. Christina" ja wohl schon böse nach Fake klingt...


----------



## jabba (5 September 2011)

Was aus der täglichen Arbeit:

Vor kurzem auf der Baustelle sag ich dem Hauselektriker :
"Ihr müßt das aber mindestens nach KatIII verkabeln!"
sagt der:
"Kein Problem, mein Chef sagt wir machen alles immer mit ´CatVII,
da kann man nix falsch machen" *ROFL*


----------



## thomass5 (10 September 2011)

http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html Berührt mit der Maus die Nase ;-)

Thomas

PS.:
http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com nochmehr


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 September 2011)

Kommt ein Mann in die Apotheke: "Ich hätte gern etwas Zyankali". 
Sagt der Apotheker: "Das kann ich Ihnen nicht verkaufen, das ist viel zu gefährlich und giftig....."

Holt der Mann ein Foto aus der Tasche und zeigt es dem Apotheker "Mein Frau....." 
Der Apotheker guckt und sagt: "Sorry, ich wusste nicht dass Sie ein Rezept haben....."


----------



## thomass5 (12 September 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann in die Apotheke: "Ich hätte gern etwas Zyankali".
> Sagt der Apotheker: "Das kann ich Ihnen nicht verkaufen, das ist viel zu gefährlich und giftig....."
> 
> Holt der Mann ein Foto aus der Tasche und zeigt es dem Apotheker "Mein Frau....."
> Der Apotheker guckt und sagt: "Sorry, ich wusste nicht dass Sie ein Rezept haben....."



... ich dachte den kannte ich schon http://spsforum.de/showpost.php?p=165095&postcount=1135 wars aber nur fast und mit dem gleichen Danke

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... ich dachte den kannte ich schon http://spsforum.de/showpost.php?p=165095&postcount=1135 wars aber nur fast und mit dem gleichen Danke
> 
> Thomas



Das ist ein völlig anderer Witz, mit einen
völlig anderen Sinn. Und wenn nicht, kann
man über einen guten Witz zweimal lachen. 
Hinterhersuchen ob man ihn schon mal
gehört hat, ist völlig Humorlos und langweilig.


----------



## thomass5 (12 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist ein völlig anderer Witz, mit einen
> völlig anderen Sinn. Und wenn nicht, kann
> man über einen guten Witz zweimal lachen.
> Hinterhersuchen ob man ihn schon mal
> gehört hat, ist völlig Humorlos und langweilig.



wau wau wau.... Gute Nacht.

Thomas


----------



## Manfred Stangl (13 September 2011)

Jeden Morgen betritt der stolze Hahn den Hühnerstall.
Zärtlich küsst er neun von zehn Hühnern. Aber dem zehnten Huhn rupft er eine Feder aus. So geht das Tag für Tag...

Die neun geküssten Hühner freuen sich, und das zehnte Huhn erträgt es geduldig.

Aber am 14. Tag hat es genug von dieser Prozedur, stellt sich dem Hahn entgegen und schreit ihn aufgebracht an:
"Du kommst jeden Morgen hier rein stolziert, küsst meine neun Kolleginnen.
Aber mir rupfst Du jedes Mal eine Feder aus! Was soll das ???"

Da haucht der Hahn ihr leise ins Ohr:
"Disch will isch nackisch sehn, Baby!"


----------



## mc_bear (14 September 2011)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Jeden Morgen betritt der stolze Hahn den Hühnerstall.
> Zärtlich küsst er neun von zehn Hühnern. Aber dem zehnten Huhn rupft er eine Feder aus. So geht das Tag für Tag...
> 
> Die neun geküssten Hühner freuen sich, und das zehnte Huhn erträgt es geduldig.
> ...




Das gibts wesentlich eleganter als Song aus der Schweiz, leider nur für diejenigen die Berndeutsch verstehen 

Züri West
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXdr80OqniE

Mc Bear


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 September 2011)

Ich habe nie so richtig verstanden, warum Sexbedürfnisse von Männern und Frauen so unterschiedlich sind. 
Alle diese Geschichten von Mars und Venus … - und ich habe auch nie verstanden, warum Männer mit dem 
Kopf und Frauen mit dem Herz denken.
Letzte Woche sind meine Frau und ich ins Bett gegangen. Wir fingen an, uns unter der Decke anzufassen, 
zu streicheln, zu küssen … Ich war schon sehr heiß und ich dachte, das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit, da 
die ganze Sache eindeutig sexuell orientiert war. ABER genau in dem Moment sagte Sie zu mir: 
"Hör zu, ich habe jetzt keine Lust Liebe zu machen, ich habe nur Lust, daß Du mich fest in Deine Arme nimmst, 
mmmhhh?" Ich antwortete: "WAAAAAAS?"
Sie sagte dann die Zauberworte: "Du kannst einfach nicht mit den emotionellen Bedürfnissen einer Frau umgehen!"
Am Ende habe ich kapituliert und resigniert. Ich hatte in dieser Nacht keinen Sex und so bin ich eingeschlafen.
Am nächsten Tage gingen meine Frau und ich in einem Einkaufszentrum bummeln. Ich sah sie an, als sie drei 
schöne aber teure Kleider anprobierte. Da sie sich nicht entscheiden konnte, sagte ich ihr, sie solle alle 
drei nehmen. Sie konnte ihren eigenen Ohren nicht trauen, und so von meinen verständnisvollen Worten motiviert 
sagte sie weiter, sie würde aufgrund der neuen Kleider ein paar neue Schuhe brauchen, die leider 600 € kosteten. 
Da habe ich zugesagt, ich fand es richtig … Danach sind wir am Juwelier vorbeigelaufen. Sie wollte hinein, und 
kann mit einer Armkette mit Diamanten heraus. Wenn ihr sie gesehen hättet … sie war total begeistert. Sie glaubte 
wahrscheinlich, ich wäre verrückt, aber das war ihr eigentlich egal. Ich glaub, ich habe ihr ganzes philosophisches 
Schema kaputtgemacht, als ich wieder "Ja" sagte. Jetzt war sie fast sexuell erregt, - L e u t e -, ihr Gesicht 
war unglaublich, das hättet ihr sehen müssen. Genau in diesem Moment sagte sie mit ihrem schönsten Lächeln: 
"Gehen wir zur Kasse, zahlen!" Es war so schwierig, nicht anzufangen zu lachen, als ich ihr sagte 
"Schatz, ich habe jetzt keine Lust, die ganzen Sachen zu kaufen!"
Ihr Gesicht wurde kreidebleich, wirklich, und noch mehr als ich noch dazu sagte:
"Ich habe jetzt nur Lust, daß Du mich umarmst!"
Als sie vor Wut und Haß fast platzte, kam natürlich das letzte Meisterstück und ich sagte zur ihr: 
"Du kannst mit den finanziellen Bedürfnissen eines Mannes einfach nicht umgehen!"
Ich glaube, ich werde bis 2013 keinen Sex mehr haben …
Aber irgendwie war´s mir das wert!


----------



## LarsVader (20 September 2011)

Mein Arbeitskollege fragte mich kürzlich wie viele Zähne eine Schwiegermutter haben muss.

Als Antwort gab er mir dann: "Zwei. Einen an dem man Flaschen aufmachen kann und der andere soll einfach nur wehtun."


Hmmm


----------



## Paule (21 September 2011)

Wenn es Euch am Sonntag mal wieder so richtig langweilig ist:

Anhang anzeigen Sonntagsbeschaeftigung.pdf


----------



## Chräshe (22 September 2011)




----------



## SPSKILLER (26 September 2011)

Ein Deutscher, ein Russe und ein Österreicher werden gefangen genommen und zu 50 Peitschenhieben verurteilt. 
Vorher darf sich jeder noch was wünschen.
Der Russe wünscht sich ein Brett zum Reinbeissen aber die Hiebe tun trotzdem höllisch weh.
Der Österreicher wünscht sich eine Schmerztablette aber auch die nützt nichts. 
Nun ist der Deutsche an der Reihe. Er bittet darum, sich 2 Dinge wünschen zu dürfen. 
Als ihm dies gestattet wird sagt er: "Also zunächst mal hätte ich gerne 500 statt 50 Peitschenhiebe!" 
Der Richter ist erstaunt aber willigt ein. Und der zweite Wunsch:
"So, und jetzt bindet mir mal den Österreicher auf den Rücken!"


----------



## Tommi (27 September 2011)

verdeckter Einbau des NOT-HALT-Schalters...*ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (27 September 2011)

Das ist ja fast wie der von Nade (Video 3. Forentreffen IFFZE) im Unimog-Museum.

Schade das die da keine Gussteile herstellen, da würde der ab und zu mal getestet werden.

grüße

Marcel


----------



## Paul (30 September 2011)

Swedish Kurs für Angefangenen und Fortgeschrittenen:

A
Abkürzung nehmen - Fåhre spåre 
Albtraum- Böse döse 
Alkoholismus - Håufe såufe 
Angina Pectoris - Herze Smerze 
Angeln - Måde både
Angeln - Barsche verarsche
Autopanne - Wåge versåge 
Autoreifen - Kröte töte 
Anti-Castor-Demo - Stråhle Kråwålle 
Antibiotikum - Båzille kille 
Astronautennahrung - Nåså Wåså 

B 
Backofen - Smore Rohre 
Babyphon - Göre höre 
Babysitting - Plåge ertråge 
Bafög - Studente Rente 
Ballett - Zehe stehe 
Bankrott - Kröte flöte 
Bauchtanz - Rånze dånze 
Bauchnabel Piercing - Ranze stanze
Beichte - Sünde verkünde 
Beinfraktur - Håxe knåxe 
Belästigung / Telefon - obszöne Töne 
Besteckkasten - Gåbel ståbel 
Bier - Hopfe Tropfe 
Bikini - knåppe Låppe 
Bildzeitung -Smiere Påpiere 
Blitzlicht - Snelle grelle helle 
Blumen giessen - Rånke trånke 
Brille - Nåse Glåse 
Buchhandlung - Smöker verhöker 



C 
Camping - dråuse håuse 
CD brennen - Dåte bråte 
Chemiker - Moleküle wühle 
Christo, Künstler - Båråcke verpåcke 
Christbaum aufstelle - Fichte richte
Crash-Test - Möhre zerstöre 


D 
Datei speichern - håste im Kåste 
Designer-Kleid - tolle Wolle 
Diät - Esse vergesse 
Drängler auf Autobahn - linke Blinke 
Dreiliter-Auto - slånke Tånke 
Dummkopf - trübe Rübe 

E 
Ehe-Alltag - küsse müsse 
Ehebett - Paare Bahre
Ehe-Mann - bråve Sklåve 
Ehe-Frau - Überwåche Dråche 
Eier schälen - Sålmonelle pelle 
Elch-Test - Wåge umslåge 
Elton John - schrille Brille 
Endoskop - Wåmpe Låmpe 
Eröffnung - Låsse Reinström 
Erbschaft - Åhne såhne 
Erfrorene - kålte Gestålte 
Exhibitionist - Gurke Schurke


F 
Fast Food - Scheisse beisse 
Fernbedienung - Kånåle wåhle 
Fernseh-Kritiker - Glotze motze 
Fernseher kaputt - nimmer flimmer 
Feuerwerk - Råkete Fete 
Finanzierung, günstig - schlåue båue 
Fleissiger Student - gerne lerne 
Fotografieren - Linse grinse 
Frau, zu exakt - Etepetete Grete 

G 
Geburtshilfe - Zwerge berge 
Geld abheben - Kohle hole 
Gen-Gemüse - Klone Bohne 
Glatze - spåre Hååre 
Grabrede - måkåber Gelåber 
Groschenroman - Käse lese 



H 
Hämorrhoiden - ånåle Quåle 
Hügel, kleine - Zwerge Berge 
Hand, eingeschlafen - tote Pfote 
Handarbeits-Club - Stricke Clique 
Happy End - Kusse Slusse 
Harley Davidson - toller Roller 
Heiratsantrag - Göre beswöre 
Hund, toter - Mops hops 



I 
IKEA - Kiefer liefer
Ingenieurin - Konstruktöre Göre 
Insekten-Bekämpfung - Grille kille – Stille 
Instant-Kaffee - ohne Bohne 
ISDN - Dåte Sålåte 


J 
Jogging - snåufe Låufe 
 

K 
Küchenreibe - Käse Fräse 
Kamm - Hååre durchfåhre 
Kanzler - blöder Sröder 
Katze - Spåtze småtze 
Kindergeld - Göre Öre 
Klavier - Tåste Kåste 
Kleiner Peter - Meter Peter 
Kondom - Pipi Langstrumpf
Krankenschwester - Åuå Fråuå 
Krankenwagen - Båhre fåhre 
Kuh - muhe tue
 
L 
Lehrer Tåfel - Schwåfel 
Leihbücherei -Goet(h)eborg 
Luxusleben - Såuse bråuse 



M 
Mädels anbaggern - Göre betöre 
Möbel-Politur - Ikeå Niveå 
Mann, schöner - eitel Scheitel 
Mathematik - Zåhle måle 
Mikrowelle - snelle Welle 
Milch - Kühe Brühe 
Minnegesang - sleime Reime 

N 
Nase pudern -Zinke sminke 
Niesen - Nåse blåse 

O 
Obdachloser -ohne Wohne 
Oper besuchen - Tenöre höre 
Ostern - Håse Phåse 

P 
Paprika - rote Schote 
Pferd streicheln - Gåule kråule 
Postbotin - Påkete Grete 
Privatpatient - Pinke winke 
Psychatrie - Måcke Båråcke 
Psychotherapeut - Verstöre höre 
Pupsen - Dårme lårme 
Pantomime - ohne Tone 
Potenzproblem - Manne Panne
_Prostituierte: Öregöre
Pornoschauen: Votzeglotze_

R 
Radarkontrolle - Flitze blitze 
Radtour - Pedåle Quåle 
Rathaus - Stempel Tempel
Rechnung bezahlen - Zeche bleche 
Russenmafia - Morde horde 
Rindsboullion – Kühe Brühe



S 
Sarg - Ruhe Truhe 
Schüler, verspäteter - Penne renne 
Schadensersatz - Råndåle bezåhle 
Scharping, Rudolf - trister Minister 
Scherzartikel - låche Såche 
Schiff, untergehend - swimme nimme 
Schlitten - Rutsche Kutsche 
Schnell-Imbiss - Håppe snåppe 
Schwede, armer - ohne Krone 
Schöner Mann - Eitel Scheitel
Seniorenausflug - Greise Reise 
Sommerurlaub - Cånåre fåhre 
Sonnenbrand - Stråhle Quåle 
Spanferkel zubereiten - Wutzle brutzle 
Sparplan des Kanzler - slånke Gedånke 
Staatsanwältin - Verhöre Göre 
Stau - långe Slånge 



T 
Tank, übervoll - Esso presso 
Teppichhändler - Läufer Verkäufer 
Titanic - sinke flinke 
Toilette - Kåcke Båråcke 
Trommelfell kaputt - Ohre bohre verlore
Tauber Fisch - Schwör hör Stör




U 
Uhrmacher - Ticke flicke 
Universität - Idiote verbote 
Untermieter - Lohne wohne 

V 
Venedig - småle Kånåle 
Vollbart - Fråtze Måtråtze 

W 
Wattestäbchen - Ohre bohre 
Wunderheiler - Wunde verswunde 

Z 
Zärtlichkeit - Fråule kråule 
Zukunftsangst - Morge Sorge


----------



## dtsclipper (30 September 2011)

Nachtrag zu B:

Bauchnabelpiercing - Ranze stanze

Mit freundlichem Dank an SWR3...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 September 2011)

Ein Ehepaar streitet sich während der Autofahrt. Nach 10-minütigem Schweigen entdeckt sie Schweine am Straßenrand.
Sie: Ah! Verwandte von dir?
Er: Ja! Schwiegereltern...


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 Oktober 2011)

Neulich in einem Striplokal in Kabul...


----------



## Proxy (1 Oktober 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Neulich in einem Striplokal in Kabul...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 15122



Super sowas wünscht man sich doch ... ob frau oder mann ist egal


----------



## dresel (5 Oktober 2011)

Es waren einmal ein perfekter Mann und eine perfekte Frau. 
Sie begegneten sich, und da ihre Beziehung perfekt war, heirateten sie. 
Die Hochzeit war einfach perfekt. 
Und ihr Leben zusammen war selbstverständlich ebenso perfekt.

An einem verschneiten, stürmischen Weihnachtsabend fuhr dieses perfekte Paar 
eine kurvenreiche Straße entlang, 
als sie am Straßenrand jemanden bemerkten, der offenbar eine Panne hatte. 
Da sie das perfekte Paar waren, hielten sie an, um zu helfen. 
Es war der Weihnachtsmann mit einem riesigen Sack voller Geschenke. 
Da sie die vielen Kinder am Weihnachtsabend nicht enttäuschen wollten, 
lud das perfekte Paar den Weihnachtsmann mitsamt seiner Geschenke in ihr Auto. 
Und bald waren sie daran, die Geschenke zu verteilen. 
Unglücklicherweise verschlechterten sich die (ohnehin schon schwierigen)
Straßenbedingungen immer mehr, und schließlich hatten sie einen Unfall.

Nur einer der drei überlebte.


Wer war es?





Erst überlegen und dann nach unten scrollen







Es war die perfekte Frau. 
Sie war die einzige, die überhaupt existiert hatte.
Jeder weiß, dass es keinen Weihnachtsmann gibt, und erst recht keinen 
perfekten Mann.



Für Frauen endet dieser Text hier.





Männer bitte unten weiter lesen.











Wenn es also keinen Weihnachtsmann und keinen perfekten Mann gibt, 
muss die perfekte Frau am Steuer gesessen haben. 
Das erklärt, warum es einen Unfall gegeben hat.
Wenn Sie übrigens eine Frau sind und dies lesen (obwohl sie oben schon 
aufhören sollten weiter zu lesen) , wird dadurch noch etwas
bewiesen: Frauen tun nie das, was man ihnen sagt.


----------



## maweri (6 Oktober 2011)

Die Steuererklärung eines Rentners
Bericht aus FRONTAL im ZDF:
So etwas kann nur in Deutschland passieren.
Ein Rentner hat im vergangenen Jahr ordnungsgemäß mit seiner Schreibmaschine seine Steuerklärung gefertigt. In dieser hat er Zinseinkünfte von 11.000 Euro angegeben.
Tatsächlich hatte er jedoch 18.000 Euro an Zinseinkünften. Als ihm sein Fehler auffiel, informierte er prompt die Sachbearbeiterin beim Finanzamt.

Im Steuerbescheid traute der Rentner seinen Augen nicht ... die Sachbearbeiterin hatte die Zinseinkünfte hintereinander weg geschrieben und auf 1100018000 EUR (1,1 Mrd. Euro) beziffert. Seine Steuerschuld errechnete das Finanzamt auf mehr als 200 Mio. Euro.

Daraufhin rief der Rentner beim Finanzamt an und wies die
Sachbearbeiterin auf Ihren "Flüchtigkeitsfehler" hin. Umgehende Änderung wurde ihm zugesagt.

Einige Wochen später wurde dem Rentner seine EC-Karte vom Bankautomaten eingezogen. Seine Bank wies den Rentner darauf hin, dass das Finan
zamt eine Steuerrate von 13 Mio. Euro eingezogen habe.
Daraufhin marschierte der Rentner zu seinem Rechtsanwalt. Der Rechtsanwalt fertigte ein Schreiben an das Finanzamt an und innerhalb weniger Tage wurde der Beschwerde abgeholfen. Der Rentner bekam natürlich sein Geld vollständig zurück.

Jetzt aber der Hammer: Der Rechtsanwalt bezifferte gegenüber dem Finanzamt seine Kosten, die er abhängig vom Streitwert errechnete.
Der Streitwert (mehr als 200 Mio. Euro) hatte einen Kostenersatz von 2,5 Mio. Euro zur Folge. Das Finanzamt weigerte sich, den Betrag auszuzahlen. Der Rechtsanwalt klagte seinen Anspruch ein und gewann vor Gericht. Ein Schreiben ans Finanzamt gefertigt und 2,5 Mio. Euro reicher!
Der Mann hat alles richtig gemacht! 
Die Kosten für das Verfahren trägt übrigens der Steuerzahler. Die Beamtin wurde auf einen besser bezahlten Posten wegbefördert.

Der Anwalt und der Rentner sind seitdem gute Freunde.

So macht man das - der Banküberfall ist lange passè !!!!!


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2011)

maweri schrieb:


> Die Beamtin wurde auf einen besser bezahlten Posten wegbefördert.



Und somit haben wir eine Gemeinsamkeit zur freien Wirtschaft


----------



## vierlagig (6 Oktober 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und somit haben wir eine Gemeinsamkeit zur freien Wirtschaft



das peter-prinzip findet sich in allen institution, privat oder staatlich ... überall!


----------



## zotos (13 Oktober 2011)

Google Übersetzer:
http://bit.ly/noTfxa

*ROFL*


----------



## Cassandra (13 Oktober 2011)

*Taube Nuss...*

Ein Mann geht zum Arzt und erzählt: "Meine Frau hört nicht mehr so gut. Was soll ich machen?". Der Arzt gibt ihm den Tipp, er solle einen Test machen.

  Als der Mann nach Hause kommt, sieht er, dass seine Frau gerade kocht. So geht er drei Meter hinter sie und fragt: "Schatz, was kochst du Gutes?" Er bekommt keine Antwort, geht zwei Meter hinter sie und fragt nochmals: "Schatz, was kochst du Gutes?" Wieder bekommt er keine Antwort.

  Jetzt stellt er sich direkt hinter sie und fragt nochmals. Da dreht sich seine Frau um und schreit: "Zum dritten Mal: Es gibt Bratkartoffeln!"


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2011)




----------



## kpf (14 Oktober 2011)

Na ja, das mit "Grünland" soll ja in ein paar Jahren _wieder_ passen...


----------



## kpf (14 Oktober 2011)

Fast jedem ist der Satz bekannt, den Neil Armstrong sagte, bevor er den Mond betrat..
"Nur ein kleiner Schritt für einen Menschen, aber ein riesiger Sprung für die Menschheit"
Aber fast niemand kennt den Satz, den er danach gesagt hat: "Mr. Darcy, ich wünsche Ihnen viel Spaß!"

Bei einer Pressekonferenz wurde er dann gefragt, was denn dieser Satz zu bedeuten habe, da in der gesamten NASA keine Verbindung zu einem Mr. Darcy bekannt war.

Neil erklärte, dass er dazu etwas weiter ausholen musste und erzählte die Vorgeschichte.

"Vor Jahren, als Kind, spielte ich abends mit meinem Freund Baseball. Leider drosch ich den Ball zu weit und er landete bei unseren Nachbarn, den Darcys, im Garten.
Da ich den Ball unbedingt wiederhaben wollte, schlich ich heimlich auf das Grundstück und fand den Ball unmittelbar unter dem Schlafzimmerfenster wieder.
Dort hörte ich Mrs. Darcy ihren Mann sehr lautstark anbrüllen: Waaaas, ich soll Dir einen blasen?? Eher läuft unser Nachbarjunge auf dem Mond herum, bevor ich Dir einen blase..."


----------



## Dr.M (14 Oktober 2011)

Lustige Geschichte, leider nicht wahr...


----------



## rheumakay (17 Oktober 2011)

*Kindergeburtstag*

Kindergeburtstag


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Oktober 2011)

Neulich auf einer Postkarte:

Frauen werden erwachsen

Männer werden sieben, danach wachsen sie nur noch


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Oktober 2011)

Geht ein Penner in den Puff und lässt sich einen blasen. Nach etwa einer  Viertelstunde sagt die Nutte: "Der wird ja gar nicht hart!"

Entgegnet der Penner: "Hart nicht - aber sauber."

:sb5:


----------



## SPSKILLER (19 Oktober 2011)

Am 8. Tag schuf Gott die Dialekte. 
Alle waren glücklich.
Es sagte der Berliner “Ick hab nen wahnsinns Dialekt, wa?
Der Hanseate “Moin Moin, der Dialekt ist dufte, ne!
Der Bayer “Jo mei, des is mir wurscht!
Der Hesse “Babbel net, di Hessa babbeln des best Hochdeutsch!...
Der Sachse “Ja nü freilisch! Sächsisch is klosse!
Nur für den Schwaben war kein Dialekt übrig.
Da wurde der Schwabe traurig… “Jetzt habe ich keinen Dialekt”
Da sagte Gott: “Macht nix, Kerle. No schwätzsch halt wie i.”


----------



## erzteufele (19 Oktober 2011)

grad so beim drüberlesen frage ich mich gerade ...


> AUDSUPERUSER
> Ort: Allgäu, da wo die Kühe schöner sind als die Mädels


und in der Signatur steht...


> Gruss
> Audsuperuser​sex im dunkeln?? nein danke ,dafür seh ich einfach zu geil aus...


da frage ich mich gerade ...

hat den denn noch keiner auf der Wiese erwischt ?? *ROFL*
sorry Audsuperuser bin grad gut gelaunt und das ist mir voll ins auge gestochen


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Oktober 2011)

vllt gibts ja noch was schöneres als die Kühe


----------



## rheumakay (21 Oktober 2011)

*facebook dämlichkeitsfaktor*

facebook dämlichkeitsfaktor


----------



## rheumakay (21 Oktober 2011)

*facebook dämlichkeitsfaktor teil2*

facebook dämlichkeitsfaktor teil2


----------



## Cassandra (21 Oktober 2011)

Der Papst unterhält sich mit einem Bischof: "Mein Sohn, eine solch  hübsche Haushälterin und ein Doppelbett? Wie passt denn das zusammen?  Was tust du, mein Sohn, wenn dich die Fleischeslust einmal überfällt?"

"Nun, ich rufe meinen Hund und gehe mit ihm einige Stunden spazieren, bis die Anzeichen sich legen."

"Und  was tut deine Haushälterin, wenn sie die Fleischeslust überfällt?" "Nun  ja, dann ist sie an der Reihe, den Hund ein wenig auszuführen."

"Und wenn euch beide einmal gleichzeitig die Fleischeslust heimsucht?"

"Auch daran haben wir gedacht, heiliger Vater. Mittlerweile kennt der Hund den Weg ganz alleine."


----------



## Matze001 (22 Oktober 2011)

Kommt ein Mann in die Kneipe.

"Ein Bier und ein Korn bitte!! ". Der stürzt die Brühe hinter, rennt zum Ausgang und plärrt raus: "Grün nach oben!"

Geht wieder rein: "Ein Bier und ein Korn bitte!! ". Der stürzt die Brühe hinter, rennt zum Ausgang und plärrt wieder raus: "Grün nach oben!"

Daraufhin bestellt er sich wieder ein Gedeck und rennt wieder raus und ruft wieder: "Grün nach oben."

Da wird der Wirt doch neugierig und fragt dann: "Hey was soll das denn dauernd heißen? So von wegen Grün nach oben und so?"

Da sagt der Mann: "Och ich hab eine Arbeitskolonne voller Österreicher draußen, die hier Bäume pflanzen sollen!"


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Oktober 2011)

Kommt ein Mann ins Lokal und ruft: "Herr Wirt, schnell einen Doppelten,  ehe der Krach losgeht!" Er kippt den Doppelten hinunter und sagt: "Noch  einen, ehe der Krach losgeht!" Nach dem 5. Glas fragt der Wirt seinen  Gast: "Was für einen Krach meinen Sie eigentlich?"
"Ich kann nicht bezahlen..."


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Oktober 2011)

Ein Mann sitzt in der Kneipe und trinkt gemütlich sein Bier. Am Tresen beobachtet er seit geraumer Zeit einen älteren Herrn mit seinem Affen. Der Affe sitzt vor einem Schälchen Erdnüssen und nimmt eine Erdnuss nach der anderen herraus, steckt sie sich in den Hintern, zieht sie wieder herraus und steckt sie sich dann in den Mund. 

Irgendwann platzt er vor Neugierde, und fragt den Mann was es damit auf sich hat. "Das ist schnell erklärt" sagt der Mann. "Der hat als er noch klein war mal versehentlich ne Billardkugel verschluckt. Seit dem prüft er bei allem erstmal genau nach, ob es auch hinten durch passt, bevor er es sich in den Mund steckt!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 Oktober 2011)

Ein Österreicher und ein bildhübsches Mädchen sowie ein Deutscher und eine Nonne sitzen sich in einem Zugabteil gegenüber. Plötzlich fährt der Zug in einen Tunnel. Da die Beleuchtung nicht funktioniert, ist es stockdunkel. Dann hört man eine Ohrfeige und als der Zug den Tunnel wieder verlässt, reibt der Deutsche schmerzverzerrt sein Gesicht. "Genau richtig" denkt die Nonne. "Der Deutsche hat natürlich versucht, das Mädchen zu begrapschen, was sie nicht wollte und sie hat ihm eine geschmiert." ... 
"Genau richtig" denkt das hübsche Mädchen. "Der Deutsche wollte natürlich mich im Dunkeln begrapschen, hat unglücklicherweise die Nonne berührt, was sie nicht wollte und sie hat ihm eine geschmiert." "So ne Schweinerei", denkt der Deutsche. "Der Österreicher hat wahrscheinlich im Schutze der Dunkelheit probiert, das hübsche Mädchen zu begrapschen, ...
hat unglücklicherweise die Nonne berührt, was diese nicht wollte, und die hat dann dem Österreicher eine schmieren wollen. Das hat der Sauhund gemerkt und sich geduckt, weshalb ich den Schlag abbekommen habe." 

Wohingegen der Österreicher denkt: "Im nächsten Tunnel hau ich dem Piefke wieder in die Fresse!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Oktober 2011)

Ich kenn den Witz genau anders herum.
Woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## dtsclipper (25 Oktober 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Witz genau anders herum.
> Woran das wohl liegt?


 
Daran das der Blickwinkel vom Standpunkt abhängt !!!*ROFL*


----------



## Proxy (25 Oktober 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Witz genau anders herum.
> Woran das wohl liegt?



Naja die Österreicher können halt noch nicht mal Witze richtig erzählen ;-)


----------



## thomas_1975 (28 Oktober 2011)

moin,

komme heute morgen total verschlafen in die Fa., kommt der Anlagenführer Spritzguß zu mir und sagt: " seit 4:00 Uhr, normalerweise Maschine macht Zack, Zack, Bumm, Bumm, Klack, Klack und ab 4:00Uhr
Maschine macht nur noch Zack, Zack, Bumm, Bumm."

So fängt der Morgen doch gut an, oder ?

gruß Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2011)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> komme heute morgen total verschlafen in die Fa., kommt der Anlagenführer Spritzguß zu mir und sagt: " seit 4:00 Uhr, normalerweise Maschine macht Zack, Zack, Bumm, Bumm, Klack, Klack und ab 4:00Uhr
> Maschine macht nur noch Zack, Zack, Bumm, Bumm."
> ...


 
Das ist aber kein Fun zum Feierabend oder...


----------



## Gebs (28 Oktober 2011)

Kommt ein Mädchen nach Hause. "Mama, der Arzt hat gesagt, ich soll einen Schwangerschaftstest machen!"
---
---
"Sind die Fragen schwer?"


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Oktober 2011)

Ein Mann gesetzten Alters sitzt alleine in einem Zugabteil. Nach einem Halt an einem Bahnhof steigt ein Punker mit buntem Irokesenschnitt ein und setzt sich zu ihm ins Abteil. Der Mann mustert ihn eine ganze Weile von oben bis unten bis der Punker entnervt meint "Alter, was glotzt du mich so an ? Hast du früher nieblödsinn gemacht ?" - "doch" meint der Alte, "wir haben früher immer die Hühner von Bauern gepoppt - und jetzt frage ich mich ob du nicht vielleicht mein Sohn bist"


----------



## Markus (28 Oktober 2011)

mich hat mal einer angerufen - da hatte ich auch schon eingie bier im kopf - und meinte "markus, schnell kommen! computer wie wolke!"

wolke?! brennt die kiste?... waren meine ersten gedanke...


naja nach einer sehr zähen ferndiagnose stelllte sich heraus dass der gute mann die visualisierung minimiert hatte und das standard hintergrundbild von winxp angezeigt wurde... ihr wisst schon, grüne wiese mit wolkigem himmel...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2011)

ohne Worte......


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 Oktober 2011)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> komme heute morgen total verschlafen in die Fa., kommt der Anlagenführer Spritzguß zu mir und sagt: " seit 4:00 Uhr, normalerweise Maschine macht Zack, Zack, Bumm, Bumm, Klack, Klack und ab 4:00Uhr
> Maschine macht nur noch Zack, Zack, Bumm, Bumm."
> ...



Geht noch besser:

Bediener ruft das Bereitschaftstelefon an, (Schichtführer nix da):

"Muss Knopfe drucken - nix geht!"


----------



## M-Ott (28 Oktober 2011)

Auch schon erlebt:
Maschinenbediener kommt in die Instandhaltung: "Is Medall, is kabud."


----------



## e4sy (28 Oktober 2011)

sitzen wir im selben werk?!? *gg

bei uns sehr verbreitet:"ehh, kummst du kuken... nix'eh gääht" 





Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Geht noch besser:
> 
> Bediener ruft das Bereitschaftstelefon an, (Schichtführer nix da):
> 
> "Muss Knopfe drucken - nix geht!"


----------



## Proxy (28 Oktober 2011)

@e4sy wink mal deinen Kollegen am Schreibtisch gegenüber zu. dann wirst du M-Ott begrüßen. 

Toll solche zusammenführungen am Arbeitsplatz*ROFL*


Als Bayer muss ich außerdem sagen. Erschreckend hast du in meinen Kopf gesehen? Ich belächel immer diese Kölsch trinker und freue mich auf guten Autobahnen in den Osten zu fahren.


----------



## M-Ott (28 Oktober 2011)

@e4sy
Bin mittlerweile woanders, aber das Beispiel von Dir hätte da auch hin gepasst.


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Oktober 2011)

> [FONT=&quot]Eine junge Frau hat einen neuen Lover und schleppt ihn zum ersten
> mal mit auf ihre Bude. Ohne Umstände schlägt sie ihm vor, 69 zu machen.
> "Was zum Teufel ist das denn?" fragt er.
> Da wird ihr schlagartig klar, daß der Typ wohl nicht der Erfahrenste
> ...


Schönen Gruß,

dia


----------



## Approx (28 Oktober 2011)

e4sy schrieb:


> sitzen wir im selben werk?!? *gg
> 
> bei uns sehr verbreitet:"ehh, kummst du kuken... nix'eh gääht"


 
Ein Klassiker in unserer Inst: "Hallo Elektrik? Kommen schnell, kleines Motor nix mehr dreht!!!!" Dann sofort *klack* - aufgelegt. 
.... "ähhhh, wo hat er gleich nochmal gemeint, dreht der Motor nicht?" 
Dat Werch is grooooß...
 Approx


----------



## BravoSierra (28 Oktober 2011)

*Error 303*

Die Anfrage kann                  an dieser Stelle nicht bedient werden. Der Browser sollte die                  Anfrage an eine andere Adresse richten, die im Header der Antwort                  gleich mitgeliefert wird. Dies ist der klassische "Redirect",                  z.B. durch Einträge in einer .htaccess-Datei. Diese Nachricht                  bedeutet nicht, dass die Resource verschoben wurde (s. 301, 302)                  und darf von einem Cache nicht gespeichert werden.


----------



## Jan (29 Oktober 2011)

*AOL-Fehler*

Bei dieser Fehlermeldung war sofort klar was zu tun ist.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (29 Oktober 2011)

Vor ein paar Monaten klingelt nachts um 2:30h mein Bereitschaftshandy:


Schichtfüher: "Hallao?!?"
Ich: "Ja..."
SF: "Maaaschin gabut! Rot Lampe! Mussu komme!"
Ich:" Wer ist denn da??"
SF: "Rot Lampe. Nix gehen."
Ich: "Wer bist du??"
SF: "Hieer is Härtereiii."
Ich: "Abdul?"
SF: "Ja. Musse kommen."
Ich: "Was ist kaputt?"
SF: "Maschine 1 gabut. Nix gehen. Rot Lampe."
Ich: "Welche Lampe?"
SF: "Was weiß ich Lampe. Muss kommen. Ich jetzt arbeiten muss!"

*KLACK*

Der Idiot hat einfach aufgelegt.. Wie ist sowas liebe.. Das leben eines Instandhalters ist nicht leicht..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Matze001 (29 Oktober 2011)

Und was war dann an der Anlage?


----------



## Jan (29 Oktober 2011)

*Deshalb der Name?*

@ Meister Lampe

Hast du deswegen den Namen Meister Lampe?


----------



## Approx (30 Oktober 2011)

Neulich auf der Äntaprais:




Ist das die Rettung???

Gruß Approx


----------



## chrisi01 (30 Oktober 2011)

Weil sich bei euch anscheinend die Elektriker von Anlagenführer verarschen lassen hab ich mal was, was man dagegen machen kann 

Arbeite an Spritzgussmaschinen und werde gerufen weil ein elektrischer Heisskanal (ganz normale elektrische Patronen) nicht heizt sondern kühlt (laut seiner Aussage)... 

Komm hin und schau auf das elektrische Heizgerät und seh die Bezeichnung HSP-*C* (oder so ähnlich auf jeden fall am Ende mit -C). Also schick ihn ihn los ein richtiges Heizgerät zu holen da er ja ein C hat das für cool (Kühlen) steht (ziemlich genervt so in der Art "Man du hast ja null Plan"). Er rennt los und sucht eins, das es keins mit H gibt hab ich ihn nicht gesagt (auch nicht das eine elektrische Heizpatrone bestimmt nicht durch ein falsches Gerät das kühlen anfängt  ) und als er mit leeren Händen ankam meinte ich nur "Hab das Gerät eben umgebaut geht auch mit dem" er hats mir abgekauft. 

Achja es sind aktive Fühler und wenn man die verpolt fällt die Temperaturanzeige wenn die Heizung heizt. Hab also nur den Fühler richtig angeklemmt 

mfg

Chris


----------



## -V- (30 Oktober 2011)

chrisi01 schrieb:


> Achja es sind aktive Fühler und wenn man die verpolt fällt die Temperaturanzeige wenn die Heizung heizt. Hab also nur den Fühler richtig angeklemmt
> 
> mfg
> 
> Chris



Ein Kollege hatte einen Schmelztiegel angeschlossen. Der Fühler war auch falsch angeschlossen. Während der Aufheizphasen sankt die Temperatur auf dem Anzeige.

Sagt der zweite Kollege zu dem der Heizung angeschlossen hat, "Hast du bei der Heizung auf das Drehfeld geachtet, sonst kühlt die."

Schwups war er mit dem Drehfeldprüfer auf dem Weg zu Heizung


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (30 Oktober 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Und was war dann an der Anlage?



Ein Motorschutz war raus, weil die zu viel Material in die Anlage gekippt haben.. Passiert leider ständig.. 





Jan schrieb:


> @ Meister Lampe
> 
> Hast du deswegen den Namen Meister Lampe?



Nee.. das hat andere Gründe...  


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,


MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ein Motorschutz war raus, weil die zu viel Material in die Anlage gekippt haben.. Passiert leider ständig..


 
Wir montieren dann immer den Motorschutzschalter außerhalb des Schaltraumes für die Bediener zugänglich (ggf. eine kleine Softwareänderung, daß man innerhalb einer halben Stunde nur 2x einschalten kann / die Anlage wieder anläuft oder sowas)


 MfG


----------



## chrisi01 (31 Oktober 2011)

-V- schrieb:


> ...



also wenn es ein dummer Einsteller glaubt isses ja ok aber ein Elektriker *ROFL*

ansonsten gute Geschichte muss ich mir merken 

mfg

Chris


----------



## Matze001 (31 Oktober 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Nee.. das hat andere Gründe...



Die wollen wir jetzt auch hören....


----------



## Tommi (31 Oktober 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Die wollen wir jetzt auch hören....


 
genau...


----------



## -V- (31 Oktober 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wir montieren dann immer den Motorschutzschalter außerhalb des Schaltraumes für die Bediener zugänglich (ggf. eine kleine Softwareänderung, daß man innerhalb einer halben Stunde nur 2x einschalten kann / die Anlage wieder anläuft oder sowas)
> ...



Sowas haben wir auch schon gemacht. Einige Bediener habe es aber sehr gut gemeint und den Motor mit Druckluft gekühlt und den Schutzschalter immer wieder reingedrückt.

Da ein Schützkontakt defekt war und der Motor nur auf zwei Phasen lief, hat nur eine Schicht durchgehalten.

Danach haben wir dann auch Softwareänderungen durchgeführt.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 November 2011)

@Matze001 und Tommi: Also gut..

Es war einmal vor langer Zeit,
es muß so Ende des letzten Jahrtausends gewesen sein,
in einer Zeit, in der man den 36k Modems noch beim Verbindungaufbau zuhören konnte und
als Onlinebanking noch über BTX stattfand,
da hat ein kleiner Junge seine Freunde mit seinem technischen Geschick immer wieder verblüfft und
deshalb den Spitznamen "Meister" erhalten.

Da dieser Junge aber älter wurde und 
manchmal auf Grund des gelben Gerstensaftes die Lampen an hatte,
wurde aus "der Meister hat die Lampen an" MeisterLampe.

Dann kam die Zeit der 56k Quitschemodems und dieser Junge entdecke
die große weite Welt des Internets. Da es auch damals schon Communitys gab,
brauchte dieser Junge natürlich einen Nick für "Cycosmos" (Für die jüngeren: Sowas wie Facebook nur mit wenigen tausend Leuten  ).

Also saß er da und überlegte...
DA WAR ER.. DER NICK.. MeisterLampe81 (die 81 kann sich ja wohl jeder denken.. und nein, es ist nicht die Anzahl der Frauen, die er bis dato hatte..)

Diesen Nick hat er ab dieser Zeit schon des öfteren verwendet,
es gibt aber viele Nacharmer, aber nur dieser kleine Junge von damals ist der echte MeisterLampe81 aus dem letzten Jahrtausend... :s17:

Eine wahre Geschichte... 


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> DA WAR ER.. DER NICK.. MeisterLampe81 (die 81 kann sich ja wohl jeder denken.. und nein, es ist nicht die Anzahl der Frauen, die er bis dato hatte..)



Wenn du da jetzt aufgeholt hast, ist ja alles gut,
ansonsten denk über deinen Nick nochmal nach


----------



## Matze001 (1 November 2011)

Gut das ich meinen Nick nicht so erkläre *lach*

Grüße

Matze001


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Gut das ich meinen Nick nicht so erkläre *lach*
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Matze001



Du bist ja auch noch jung, da könnte noch viel passieren


----------



## Matze001 (1 November 2011)

Ich muss mich bald umbenennen lassen 

Grüße

 Matze32767


----------



## Question_mark (1 November 2011)

*Ich habs erraten ...*

Hallo,



			
				MeisterLampe81 schrieb:
			
		

> MeisterLampe81 (die 81 kann sich ja wohl jeder denken.. und nein, es ist nicht die Anzahl der Frauen, die er bis dato hatte..)



Lass mich raten, die 81 ist das Alter in Jahren ....:s17:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Matze001 (1 November 2011)

nein  Das Geburtsjahr...

81 n.Chr.


----------



## LarsVader (1 November 2011)

Schon das Quitschemodem hat alte Erinnerungen geweckt. *ROFL*
Neee, was war das schööön damals.


----------



## Approx (2 November 2011)

> ...und dieser Junge entdecke
> die große weite Welt des Internets.


Ach sieh an! Gibt es dieses Ding namens "Internet" etwa immer noch...?
Dachte das wäre damals nur ne Mode gewesen!
 Approx


----------



## Tigerente1974 (2 November 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich bald umbenennen lassen
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Matze32767



VORSICHT! Das ist evtl. kurz vor dem Überlauf....


----------



## CNC840D (2 November 2011)

*Politik....ich sags ja immer *

Ein Sohn fragt seinen Vater: "Papi, was ist Politik?" 
Da sagt der Vater: "Das ist ganz einfach! Sieh mal, ich bringe das Geld nach Hause, ich bin der KAPITALISMUS. 
Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also ist sie die REGIERUNG. 
Der Opa passt auf, dass hier alles seine Ordnung hat, er ist die GEWERKSCHAFT. U
nser Dienstmädchen arbeitet für uns, sie ist die ARBEITERKLAS...SE. 
Wir alle haben ......nur das e...ine im Sinn - nämlich dein Wohlergehen, daher bist du das VOLK. 
Und dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windeln liegt, ist die ZUKUNFT. 

Hast du das verstanden?" Der Sohn überlegt und erklärt, noch eine Nacht darüber schlafen zu wollen. 
In der Nacht wird der kleine Junge vom Gebrüll seines Bruders wach, der die Windeln voll hat. 
Da er nicht weiß, was er machen soll, geht er ins Schlafzimmer seiner Eltern. 
Seine Mutter schläft so fest, dass er sie nicht wecken kann. Das Bett seines Vaters ist leer. 
Da geht er zum Dienstmädchen, mit der sich der Vater vergnügt, während der Opa unbemerkt durchs Fenster guckt. 
Keiner nimmt den Jungen wahr. 
Da geht er unverrichteter Dinge wieder ins Bett. 

Am nächsten Morgen fragt der Vater, ob er nun wisse, was Politik sei. 
"Ja!" antwortet der Sohn. 
"Der KAPITALISMUS missbraucht die ARBEITERKLASSE und die GEWERKSCHAFT schaut zu, während die REGIERUNG schläft. 
Das VOLK wird ignoriert und die ZUKUNFT liegt in der Scheiße!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 November 2011)

Bewerbungsgespräch:

"Sind Sie gegen etwas allergisch?"

 "Ja, gegen Koffein, deshalb trinke ich auch keinen Kaffee."

 "Okay, das bringt Ihnen 5 Extrapunkte für Ihr Bewerberkonto. Waren Sie beim Militär?"

 "Ja, ich war zwei Jahre im Irak stationiert."

 "Sehr schön, das bringt weitere 5 Extrapunkte. Haben Sie dabei Kriegsverletzungen erlitten?"

 "Ja, leider. Eine Landmine hat mir beide Hoden weggerissen."

 "Okay, okay, damit haben Sie genügend Punkte erreicht. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie sind eingestellt und fangen morgen an. Die Arbeitszeit beginnt um 7 Uhr, Feierabend ist 16 Uhr, aber es reicht, wenn Sie erst um 10 da sind."

 "Wie jetzt? Ich denke es geht um 7 los?"

 "Ja schon, aber wir sind hier im Öffentlichen Dienst. Die ersten drei Stunden trinken wir nur Kaffee und schaukeln unsere Eier, aber das geht ja nun bei Ihnen nicht."


----------



## BenR (3 November 2011)

Wenn wir einmal im Untergeschoss sind:

Kommt ein Mann zum Urologen: "Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor, ich krieg meine Vorhaut nicht mehr zurück!" - "Aber guter Mann, sowas verleiht man doch nicht."


----------



## Zefix (3 November 2011)

Folter auf Bayrisch, siehe Anhang 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Folter auf Bayerisch.pdf


----------



## SoftMachine (4 November 2011)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Heut in der Früh ging ich zum Bäcker, war nur fünf Minuten im Laden
> drin, und als ich wieder rauskam, war da diese Politesse und schrieb
> gerade ein Ticket aus.
> 
> ...



Cool, das probiere ich auch bei nächster Gelegenheit aus 


Gruss


----------



## Junior (4 November 2011)

Wenn wir jetzt die Witze von Anfang an durchwiederholen sind wir bald bei 6000.


Der Lehrer bittet Fritzchen zu schätzenwie hoch die Schule ist. 
"1 Meter 30", antwortet Fritzchen.
"Wie kommst du denn darauf?", fragt der Lehrer.
"Ich bin 1 Meter 50 und die Schule steht mir bis zum Hals."
Der Lehrer ist verärgert und bringt Fritzchen zum Direktor.
Dieser will Fritzchen auch testen: "Wie alt bin ich?", fragt der Direktor.
"44!", sagt Fritz. - "Stimmt genau, aber wie kommst du darauf?"
"In meiner Straße wohnt ein Halbidiot und der ist 22!"


----------



## Junior (4 November 2011)

neulich im Chat.
(Anonym): Was hast du an?
Mädchen: Kleidung

(eine Minute später)

(anonym): Was hast du an?
Mädchen: Immer noch Kleidung...!
(anonym): Also ich habe nichts mehr an und du?
Mädchen: ...und immer noch Kleidung
(anonym): Was für welche?
Mädchen: Baumwolle
(anonym): Sag schon Namen!!
Mädchen: Anke, Gudrun und Heinz
(anonym): Was sind das für Namen?
Mädchen: Weiß ich nicht, aber du wolltest welche hören...!
(anonym): Nein, wie heißt deine Kleidung?
Mädchen: ist nicht dein ernst, oder? Das hat mich noch nie jemand gefragt =)
(anonym): Nein, die Namen deiner Kleidungsstücke!!
Mädchen: Die Frage kommt auf´s gleiche raus...naja, ich habe ihnen noch keine gegeben...aber ich kanns ja jetzt nachholen wenn du darauf bestehst...also Horst, Giesela, Ingeborg, Heinrich und Jockel!

(anonym): Nein, die Art der Kleidung!
Mädchen: Immer noch Baumwolle...sogar 100%
(anonym): T-Shirt, Hose, Boxer?
Mädchen: Nein Baumwolle!
(anonym): Kein Lust auf cs?
Mädchen: Nein, ich spiele nicht gerne Counter-Strike!
(anonym): Man ey, cs und ts = cybersex und telefonsex!
Mädchen: Ich vergewaltige weder meinen PC, noch mein Telefon!
(anonym): Bist du noch Jungfrau?
Mädchen: Wieso noch? Ich bin Waage und werde es wohl auch immer bleiben!
(anonym): man ich geb´s auf! Wechseln wir das Thema...wo kommst du her?
Mädchen: Von zu Hause
(anonym): Ich geh off..


----------



## e4sy (4 November 2011)

Junior schrieb:


> neulich im Chat.
> (Anonym): Was hast du an?
> Mädchen: Kleidung
> 
> ...



Das Mädchen ist doch ein Fake (kein Mädchen), oder? 
Solche Antworten bin ich nur von meinen Technikern gewohnt


----------



## hucki (4 November 2011)

Das erinnert mich an Klopfers Chatbekanntschaft von www.klopfers-web.de.


----------



## Matze001 (5 November 2011)

ich geh ins bett und träume von rostigen nägeln, kettensägen und TIA Entwicklern...


----------



## 190B (5 November 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ich geh ins bett und träume von *rostigen nägeln*, kettensägen und TIA Entwicklern...



Da wird der Helmut jetzt aber einen hochroten Kopf bekommen...


----------



## Matze001 (5 November 2011)

hahahaha das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen xDDD


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 November 2011)

[*=1]Klagt der Investor: "Diese Krise ist schlimmer als eine Scheidung. Ich  habe die Hälfte meines Besitzes verloren und bin immer noch  verheiratet."


----------



## Manfred Stangl (7 November 2011)

Laut SuFu gibt´s den noch nicht.



> Ein Mann kommt nach Hause und sagt zu seiner Frau:
> "Was würdest du tun, wenn ich im Lotto gewonnen hätte?"
> Die Frau antwortet: "Ich würde dir die Hälfte abknöpfen und dich auf der Stelle verlassen!"
> 
> "Da hast du 11 Euro 50 und jetzt verschwinde!"


----------



## Cassandra (8 November 2011)

*Sprachlos...*

Der Puff verkauft seinen Papagei, weil der nie ein Wort spricht. Der neue Eigentümer gibt eines Abends eine Party.

Plötzlich deutet der Papagei auf die einzelnen Männer und ruft: "dich kenne ich, dich kenne ich, dich kenne ich, aber die Nutten hier sind alle neu!"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 November 2011)

"Jetzt reicht es mir aber wirklich, mein Chauffeur soll sich seine  Papiere holen! Der fliegt jetzt endgültig!" tobt der Chef. "Der Kerl hat  mich nun schon dreimal in echte Lebensgefahr gebracht mit seiner  Fahrweise!"

"Aber Chef", versucht seine Sekretärin ihn zu  beruhigen, "seien Sie doch nicht so streng mit dem armen Mann! Geben Sie  ihm wenigstens noch eine weitere Chance!"


----------



## Verpolt (9 November 2011)

Anhang anzeigen 15807


gabs das schon hier?  

PS: RIP Steve Jobs...


----------



## Verpolt (9 November 2011)

gabs das schon hier?  

PS: RIP Steve Jobs...


----------



## zotos (9 November 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> PS: RIP Steve Jobs...



Wieso RIP? Der Mann war doch Buddhist. Ich denke die werden wieder-geboren?! Im Falle von Steven Jobs vielleicht sogar als Foxconn Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 November 2011)

*Der Ingenieur als Realist ...*

Der Optimist: "Das Glas ist halb voll."
Der Pessimist: "Das Glas ist halb leer."
Der Ingenieur: "Das Glas ist doppelt so groß wie es sein müsste."


----------



## thomass5 (11 November 2011)

> Ein Engländer angelt an einem Fluss als er plötzlich Hilfeschreie hört.
> Er folgt den Schreien und sieht einen Mann der am ertrinken ist.
> Ohne zu überlegen springt er ins Wasser und zieht den Mann an Land.
> 
> ...





> ein neues Fitnessgerät für echte Männer (Auch für Frauen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thomas
1234567890


----------



## Tommi (11 November 2011)

den musste mit Schlossern erzählen...


----------



## thomass5 (11 November 2011)

>



gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden...

Thomas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 November 2011)

> Eine Französischlehrerin fragte ihre Klasse, ob "Computer" im  Französischen männlich oder weiblich sei und dazu wurden Mädchen und  Jungs getrennt befragt und das Ergebnis war folgendes:
> 
> Die Mädchen entschieden sich für "männlich", "le computer". Hier einige Begründungen dafür:
> 
> ...




1234567890


----------



## Junior (11 November 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> den musste mit Schlossern erzählen...


Ja,Ja, und ein schlechter Schlosser kann immer noch ein guter Elektriker werden.


----------



## Sockenralf (12 November 2011)

Hallo,


Junior schrieb:


> Ja,Ja, und ein schlechter Schlosser kann immer noch ein guter Elektriker werden.



*STEINIGT IHN!!!!!! *ROFL**


----------



## Junior (12 November 2011)

Tommi hat angefangen. :sb9: :sb9:

Fangt man an zu werfen. Ich bin immer noch in Korea.

Drei Handwerker diskutieren über das Alter ihres Berufes. Jeder glaubt den älteren zu haben.
Sagt der Maurer: Ich habe den ältesten Beruf, wir Maurer haben schon die Pyramiden in Ägypten gebaut!
Antwortet der Gärtner: Das ist noch gar nichts. Mein Beruf ist noch älter, wir Gärtner haben schon den "Gaden Eden" gepflanzt!
Sagt der Elektriker: Ach was! Die Elektriker sind die ältesten: Als Gott sprach, das es Licht werde, haben wir schon vorher die Leitungen verlegt.


----------



## Paule (12 November 2011)

Der Unterschied


> Eine Frau beschwert sich bei einem Freund:
> "Wenn wir Frauen uns einen Kerl aufreißen, dann werden gleich wieder als Schlampe abgestempelt,
> aber wenn ihr Männer Euch eine Frau aufreißt, seid ihr die Größten!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Der Unterschied


seltsam, dass es sich mit dem männlichen Ego überhaupt nicht verträgt, zu erkennen, dass man einfach nur benutzt wurde ...

Tja, Frau schnippt mit Finger, Mann muss baggern ohne Ende. Kein Wunder, dass Mann sich dann viel drauf einbildet, von Frau dann schliesslich doch rangelassen worden zu sein 

bei mir kam das Schloss zum Schlüssel. Ich bin geheiratet worden ...


----------



## Approx (15 November 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich bin geheiratet worden ...



Klingt ja fürchterlich... ;-) Bei mir war die Heirat freiwillig!

Approx

P.S.: cool ist vor allem der Werbebanner im Artikel (heiraten ab 250 EUR)...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 November 2011)

Immer schön die Ladung sichern.......


----------



## joergel (17 November 2011)

Ein Ingeneur, ein Physiker und ein SPS Programmierer fahren im Auto.


Bergab versagen die Bremsen. Immer schneller, immer schneller. Mit letzter Not schafft es der Fahrer, an einen Seitenweg das Auto ausrollen zu lassen. Da sagt der SPS Programmierer. "Ich schlage vor, wir fahren nochmal den Berg hinunter und prüfen, ob der Fehler noch mal auftritt."


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 November 2011)

joergel schrieb:


> Ein Ingeneur, ein Physiker und ein SPS Programmierer fahren im Auto.
> 
> 
> Bergab versagen die Bremsen. Immer schneller, immer schneller. Mit letzter Not schafft es der Fahrer, an einen Seitenweg das Auto ausrollen zu lassen. Da sagt der SPS Programmierer. "Ich schlage vor, wir fahren nochmal den Berg hinunter und prüfen, ob der Fehler noch mal auftritt."



Irgendwie ging der Witz anders....   LINK


----------



## Tommi (17 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Immer schön die Ladung sichern.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool... *ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Zefix (18 November 2011)

Aber echt, hab schon paar halbe Intus, hätt jetzt fast pepisst vor lachen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 November 2011)

> Woran erkennt man, dass eine Frau im Weltall war?Der "Kleine Wagen" hat eine Delle!







> Übrigens sind Frauen die besseren Fahrer. Man weiß nur nicht, ob Bus oder Bahn...






> _Ein Mann geht in eine Bar und setzt sich an die Theke.
> Fragt der Barkeeper: "Warum denn so traurig?"
> Antwortet der Mann: "Meine Frau hat gesagt, sie will einen Monat lang nicht mit mir reden!"
> Sagt der Barkeeper: "Das ist doch nicht so schlimm. Diese Zeit geht auch vorbei."
> Der Mann am Boden zerstört: "Das isses ja, der Monat ist heute rum!"_



und zu guter letzt :



> *In jedem Mann steckt etwas Gutes - und wenn es das Küchenmesser ist*


----------



## joergel (21 November 2011)

*Nerdy.......*

..............


----------



## bike (21 November 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> P.S.: cool ist vor allem der Werbebanner im Artikel (heiraten ab 250 EUR)...



Habe ich da etwas von und wegen Scheidung überlesen? 
Oder wurden da nur die Nullen vergessen? 


bike


----------



## CNC840D (21 November 2011)

Abends im Ehebett flüstert der Börsenmakler seiner schönen jungen Frau ins Ohr:
 "Die Aktien steigen. Der Kurs ist fest." 
Sie räkelt sich. "Nein, die Börse ist heute geschlossen." 
Mißmutig dreht er sich auf die Seite, aber seine Frau läßt sich die Sache noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen und turtelt dann: 
"Schatz, die Börse hat ihre Pforten doch noch geöffnet. Ich nehme die Aktien zu Höchstwert." 
 "Zu spät", knurrte der Makler. "Ich habe sie schon unter der Hand verschleudert."


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 November 2011)

und einer ist schon um


----------



## Heinzzweidrei (22 November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF7b_MNEIAg


----------



## Krumnix (23 November 2011)

Ein Mann läuft durch den Wald,
da trifft er eine Fee, ein absolutes Hammergerät, absolut super perfekt, besser geht nicht.
Er starrt sie so an und sie spricht ihn dann an.

Sie: Hi Süßer, da du mich jetzt gefunden hast, will ich dir 3 Wünsche erfüllen !

Er: Hmm ok, mal überlegen..... ein Glas Cola wäre gut !!

Die Fee ist etwas verwundert, sie hätte bei ihrem Aussehen etwas anderes erwartet und auch gehofft, aber ok sie erfüllt ihm sein Wunsch.

Sie: So, wie lautet nun dein 2. Wunsch ??

Der Mann überlegt eine ganze Weile und sagt dann...

Er: Also ich möchte dass du mir in diesen Baum einen Nagel reinhämmerts, den absolut niemand auf der ganzen Welt jemals wieder und unter gar keinen Umständen herraus ziehen kann !!!

Sie schaut sehr verdutzt und erfüllt ihm auch diesen Wunsch. Nun hofft sie dass der dritte Wunsch der ersehnte Sex sein würde und so fragte sie erwartungsvoll....

Sie: Nun den wie lautet den dein dritter und letzter Wunsch ??

Darauf hin antwortet er ganz trocken....

Er: Ich wünsche mir dass du den Nagel wieder rausziehst !!!


----------



## zotos (23 November 2011)

Jetzt ist mir klar was dieses Symbol zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## winnman (23 November 2011)

Hab gerade über Elektrotechnik Forum folgendes entdeckt:

http://bauunsinn.de/

zwar noch im Aufbau aber schon ordentlich gelacht!


----------



## winnman (23 November 2011)

Von einem Kroatischen Freund:

Der letzte Leuchtturmwärter hat wegen Burn Out seinen Posten aufgegeben.

Originalzitat:

Jeden Abend anzünden, jeden Morgen auslöschen, wer soll den Stress aushalten.


----------



## winnman (23 November 2011)

Aus dem Elektrotechnikforum übernommen:

Durch das Erdbeben in der Türkei sind viele Häuser zerstört worden. 

Gott 
zitiert deshalb Sand, Wasser und Zement zu sich und befrägt diese. 

Gott: 
Sand du bist schuld, dass die Gebäuse zerbröselt sind! 
Sand: Nein! Ich habe 
die beste Körnung und Qualität - ich kann es nicht sein! 

Gott: Wasser 
dann bist du Schuld, dass alle Gebäude eingestürzt sind 
Wasser: Nein! ich 
bin auch nicht schuld, denn ich war bei der Verarbeitung kalkfrei und war sogar 
entkeimt. 

Gott: Gut! Zement Du bist dann schuld, denn Du bleibst übrig! 

Zement: Nein! Ich kann gar nicht schuld sein, denn ich war gar nicht dabei.


----------



## Approx (24 November 2011)

*Aus aktuellem Anlass*

 Jeder der ne Frau/Freundin hat, wird sich jetzt freuen:


----------



## CNC840D (24 November 2011)

*Was war ist muss war bleiben*

So ist es


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2011)

Zwei Schweine gehen über den Hof und treffen den Eber. Das eine Schwein grüßt nicht.

Fragt das andere: "Wieso hast du nicht gegrüßt?"

"Den soll ich grüßen? Der hat mich gestern zur Sau gemacht!"


----------



## Junior (25 November 2011)

Geklaut im Elektro und Elektronik Forum.
Das lassen wir mal einfach so stehen.

Wenn Ruth ruht, albert Albert; wenn Albert ruht, albert Ruth.... Oder so.


----------



## fuss (25 November 2011)

Woran erkennt man eine türkische Domina?

Am Lederkopftuch!!!


----------



## Dr.M (25 November 2011)

Was ist grün und hatn Kopftuch auf?

Die Gürkin


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 November 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe das schon einmal hier geschrieben, aber ich finde Witze, 
auf Kosten von Minderheiten echt Scheiße und hoffe das ein Admin so etwas 
absolut unterbindet. Ist jetzt und war schon immer die falsche zeit für so etwas.

Auf Montage, im Ausland ist Mann auch eine Minderheit und möchte auch mit Respekt
behandelt werden.


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe das schon einmal hier geschrieben, aber ich finde Witze,
> auf Kosten von Minderheiten echt Scheiße und hoffe das ein Admin so etwas
> absolut unterbindet. Ist jetzt und war schon immer die falsche zeit für so etwas.



meiner meinung nach kommt es auf die art der witze an - ganz klar diffamierende sind hier von solchen zu unterscheiden, die in den minderheiten bekannte klischees aufgreifen und ironisieren. auch wortspiele sollten erlaubt sein.
ferner ist die volksgruppe der türken mengenmäßig der der deutschen ähnlich, also keine minderheit.
oder meintest du mit minderheiten die dominas und im speziellen die türkischen dieser gattung? oO


----------



## Dr.M (25 November 2011)

wer keinen Spaß versteht ist leider in diesem Thread falsch aufgehoben. Hier wird keine Minderheit diffamiert (Es gibt fast so viele Türken wie Deutsche), sondern ein albernes Wortspiel gamacht. Wo war denn die Aufregung als die frauenfeindlichen Witze hier auftauchten? Die waren um einiges diffamierender als dieser kleine Spaß.


----------



## JesperMP (25 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Auf Montage, im Ausland ist Mann auch eine Minderheit und möchte auch mit Respekt
> behandelt werden.


Wenn jemand im Ausland einen Witz erzählt über die Deutschen, würdet es dich beleidigen ?
Wenn jemand einen Witz erzählt über Dänen, würde es mich freuen.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 November 2011)

Witze über die Mehrheit ...

kann jemand was zum Thema "german angst" beitragen? da gibts bestimmt auch lustige Witze (die ich als Deutscher gerne auch mal hören würde).


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Witze über die Mehrheit ...
> 
> kann jemand was zum Thema "german angst" beitragen? da gibts bestimmt auch lustige Witze (die ich als Deutscher gerne auch mal hören würde).



guckst du youtube -> volker pispers ...
gestern erst im staatsschauspiel zu dresden live gesehen... großartig! und immer auf die mehrheit drauf


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> guckst du youtube -> volker pispers ...



oder hagen rether, wenn es ein wenig heftiger sein darf


----------



## ron (27 November 2011)

Psychiater zum Patient: 
"Leiden Sie unter perversen Vorstellungen?"

 Patient:
"Nein, ich genieße sie"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn jemand im Ausland einen Witz erzählt über die Deutschen, würdet es dich beleidigen ?




Es gibt keine Witze über die Deutschen .... alles Wahrheiten


----------



## Matze001 (27 November 2011)

Herr Müller stirbt und kommt in die Hölle.
Der Teufel wartet dort auf ihn und sagt, er müsse eine Entscheidung treffen.
Er muss sich entscheiden ob er ist die Ost- oder in die Westhölle wolle.
Daraufhin sagt Herr Müller "Wie, hier unten gibt es noch Ost und West? Das
gibt es bei uns schon seit 20 Jahren nimmer". 
Darauf sagt der Teufel "Ja, hier unten ist alles etwas anders, du kannst dir aber
auch beide anschaun, und dich dann entscheiden"
Herr Müller: "Alles klar, ich schau mir zunächst die Westhölle an"
Gesagt getan, sie kommen in die Westhölle, es dringen ohrenbetäubende Schmerzensschreie
zu ihnen herüber, und Herr Müller sieht wie alle Leute immer wieder geteert und gefedert werden.
Daraufhin sagt er "das ist ja schrecklich, ich möchte mir die Osthölle angucken"
Kurz danach kommen sie in der Osthölle an, und er sieht die Leute freudestrahlend über
Wiesen laufen, sie Lachen und freuen sich miteinander.
Herr Müller ist ganz verdutzt und fragt den erst Besten warum es denn hier drüben
so anders sei als in der Westhölle... darauf antwortet er "ah jööööaahhh, eigentlich ist hier
auch jeden Tag teeren und federn, aber mal haben wir kein´ Teer, und mal keine Federn"...


----------



## Cassandra (27 November 2011)

Apropos Teufel...
http://kollegen.ausderhoelle.de/


----------



## Heinzzweidrei (29 November 2011)

Noch ist kein Feierabend, aber merkts euch schon mal vor. 

Erfurter Kreisverkehr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZHyTwjPug


----------



## falke69 (29 November 2011)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den schon mal hier gesehen habe:


Ein älterer Herr wird um 2 Uhr früh von der Polizei angehalten und gefragt wo er denn um diese Zeit in der Nacht noch hinfahre.

Er antwortet: ″Ich bin auf dem Weg zu einem Vortrag über Alkoholmissbrauch, die Auswirkungen auf den menschlichen Körper, sowie die Einflüsse durch Rauchen und spätes nach Hause kommen.″

Der Polizist fragt: ″Wirklich ? Ja, - und wer hält noch um diese Zeit in der Nacht einen solchen Vortrag? ″

Er: ″ meine Frau. ″


----------



## falke69 (29 November 2011)

Und noch etwas:

Gutes Motto ...

Anhang anzeigen Maus.zip


----------



## Proxy (29 November 2011)

Erster Schultag mit einer neuen Klasse. Die Lehrerin möchte ihre Schüler besser kennen lernen und so soll sich jeder vorstellen.
 "Mein Name ist Natalie, ich bin 11 Jahre alt und mein Vater ist Postbote."
 "Mein Name ist Peter, ich bin 10 und ein halbes Jahr alt und mein Vater ist Mechaniker"
 "Mein Name ist Jan, ich bin 11 Jahre alt und mein Vater ist Nackttänzer in einer Schwulen-Bar.
 Völlig verstört wechselt die Lehrerin das Thema. In der Pause ruft sie Jan zu sich und fragt ihn, ob die Geschichte mit seinem Vater wahr sei.
 Jan wird rot und stottert: "Nein, mein Vater spielt in der holländischen Fußball-Nationalmannschaft. Aber es war mir zu peinlich, das zu sagen."


----------



## Dr.M (30 November 2011)

Ich will jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr in der Sch... rühren, aber bei der Vorlage:



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe das schon einmal hier geschrieben, aber ich finde Witze,
> auf Kosten von Minderheiten echt Scheiße und hoffe das ein Admin so etwas
> absolut unterbindet.....




... und dann ein "Danke" unter einen Witz über holländische Fußballspieler setzen


----------



## erzteufele (30 November 2011)

ps: könnt ihr bitte woanders nörgeln!!!


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2011)

Noch einer zum Thema Klischees und Vorurteile:


----------



## Sinix (30 November 2011)

Da es gerade passt:

Kennt jemand einen Satz, in dem 3 Lügen vorkommen?
"Ehrlicher Pole mit eigenen Pkw sucht Arbeit."   

Weitere Witze auf Kosten unserer Nachbarn gibts hier

MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Da es gerade passt:
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Satz, in dem 3 Lügen vorkommen?
> "Ehrlicher Pole mit eigenen Pkw sucht Arbeit."
> ...




Ich glaub da hat jemand die Seite geklaut........


----------



## Cerberus (30 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hat jemand die Seite geklaut........



Einfach in der URL die "%20" am Ende löschen, dann funktionierts.


----------



## CNC840D (30 November 2011)

Klein Erna geht zum Vater ins Schlafzimmer. Der hat einen Ständer (unter d. Decke).  
Sie: "Was ist denn los, Papi?" 
 Er: "Das ist ein Zirkuszelt, geh doch mal ins Bad und sag der Mami, dass ich das Zirkuszelt schon aufgebaut habe, sie soll den Bären mitbringen." 
 Erna rennt zur Mutter. 
"Du, Mami, Papa hat das Zirkuszel...t schon aufgebaut, Du sollst den Bären mitbringen."
Mutti: "Na dann sag Papa mal, das geht heute nicht, der Bär hat Nasenbluten."  
Erna rennt wieder zum Vater. "Du, Papi, Mama sagt, das geht heute nicht, der Bär hat Nasenbluten."  
Vater: "So ein Mist. Na, geh nochmal zur Mami und sag ihr, dann soll sie wenigstens kommen und die Vorstellung abblasen."


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Dezember 2011)

Der Postillon

Wer denkt sich das nur alles aus ?


----------



## knabi (1 Dezember 2011)

*Nachricht an die Ehefrau*

*Zettel in der Küche :*

*Hallo Schatzi, die Schlüssel hängen am Haken im Flur ...*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte immer etwas rotes was in drei Sekunden von 0 auf 130 ist.
Heute besitze ich eine rote Waage ...


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (14 Dezember 2011)

Ein Fallschirmspringer springt aus dem Flugzeug. Als er die Reißleine zieht tut sich nichts, auch der Ersatzfallschirm öffnet sich nicht. Da sieht er wie ihm von unten ein Mann entgegengeflogen kommt. Er ruft ihm zu: "Können sie Fallschirme reparieren?" Da antwortet der Mann in blauer Arbeitskluft: "Nein, nur Gasleitungen!"


Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Mr.Spok (14 Dezember 2011)

Auch nicht schlecht :


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Dezember 2011)

> Die Frau kommt früher als sonst von der Arbeit nach Hause und trifft  ihren Mann im Schlafzimmer. Sie stellt sich vor ihn hin und flüstert:  "Mach sofort meine Bluse auf und zieh sie aus!"
> 
> Erregter sagt sie: "Und nun meine Hose, schnell!"
> 
> ...





> Ein Mann sieht seiner Frau beim Nähen zu.
> 
> "Also weißt du", sagt  er dann: "Ich verstehe das nicht. Wieso bekommst du den Faden durch das  winzige Nadelöhr, das Auto aber nicht in die Parklücke?"



so kann es gehen ......


----------



## joergel (16 Dezember 2011)

Italien vs. Griechenland…


"Der Buergermeister einer griechischen Stadt besuchte eine italienische Stadt
und dinierte im Haus des dortigen Buergermeisters.

Der Grieche war bass erstaunt über das prachtvolle Haus, das der italienische Kollege besaß,
und fragte, wie er sich so ein Haus habe leisten können von seinem Gehalt.

Der Italiener zeigte aus dem Fenster, und sagte:"Siehst Du die Brücke da drüben?

Die EU hat Geld für eine zweispurige Brücke gegeben. Wir haben die auf eine Bahn verengt und eine Ampel dazu gebaut. Damit konnte ich mir das Haus leisten."

Im folgenden Jahr besuchte der Italiener den Griechen und staunte nicht schlecht über sein Landhaus mit goldenen Wasserhähnen,Marmorböden und eine erlesene Auswahl an Sportwagen in der Garage.

Natürlich stellte der italienische Kollege die Frage:
"Wie hast Du denn das geschafft?"

Der Grieche zeigte aus dem Fenster und sagte:
"Siehst Du die Brücke da drüben?"

"Nein" :wink:


----------



## joergel (16 Dezember 2011)

So Mädels, bei diesem Sauwetter erhebe ich mal den mahnenden Zeigefinder und sage in guter alter Oma-Manier: *EßT MEHR VITAMINE !!!

*


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (16 Dezember 2011)

Der Drive_In_Bankomat 

Falls schonmal gepostet leite ich alle Beschwerden an den Admin betreffend Suchfunktion weiter.
Ich denke das hat er in den letzten Wochen schon 1 bis 2-Mal gehört


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Dezember 2011)

[h=6]Das Weihnachtsmärchen für das Jahr 2011
 Schöne Bescherung

 Eines Tages bricht die 10jährige Tochter das Schweigen am
 Abendtisch und verkündet ernsthaft: "Ich bin keine Jungfrau mehr!"
 Nach diesen Worten bereitet sich eine unheimliche Stille
 im Haus aus. Wenig später schreit der Vater die Mutter an:
 "Marta, Du bist schuld! Du ziehst Dich immer so frivol an und
 verdrehst den Männern dauernd die Köpfe! Und außerdem fluchst du
 immer obszön vor unser Tochter!"

 Zu der 20jährigen Tochter sagt der Vater: "Und Du, Du bist auch
 mitschuldig! Vögelst mit jedem auf unserem Sofa, wenn wir ausgehen!
 Und dies vor den Augen unserer kleinen Tochter! Und Du musst nicht
 glauben, dass ich nicht weiß, dass Du einen Vibrator im Nachttisch
 hast, neee!"

 Die Mutter zum Vater: "Halt mal die Luft an! Gerade Du regst Dich
 auf!? Du gibst immer die Hälfte Deines Lohnes für Nutten aus und seit
 wir Kabelfernsehen haben, schaust Du nichts anderes als Pornofilme!
 Sogar wenn unsere kleine Tochter dabei ist! Nicht zu reden von deiner
 Sekretärin, die Dir dauernd einen bläst... !"

 Die schluchzende und verzweifelte Mutter wendet sich der kleinen
 Tochter zu und fragt: Aber Liebling, wie ist es passiert? Bist Du
 vergewaltigt worden oder hast Du mit einem Mitschüler geschlafen?"

 Die kleine Tochter erwidert sehr erstaunt:
 "Aber nein, Mami. Die Lehrerin hat meine Rolle im Weihnachtstheater
 ausgetauscht. Ich bin nicht mehr die Jungfrau, sondern die Hirtin!"[/h]


----------



## joergel (19 Dezember 2011)

Oh je, ist es schon soweit?


----------



## Junior (21 Dezember 2011)

Das kann hart werden.


Gefunden bei einem E...AY Versandhaus.
Wenn schon nicht weisse, dann doch wenigstens weiche Weihnacht.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## joergel (22 Dezember 2011)

...............................


----------



## vierlagig (22 Dezember 2011)

bald ist weihnachten, so denn mal etwas geschmackvoller spaß...

http://vimeo.com/18128029


----------



## Zefix (22 Dezember 2011)

Oder mal wieder ins Kino? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3iB47nQ6E


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2011)

*Kontaktanzeige der besonderen Art*





Kontaktanzeige der besonderen Art


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2011)

[h=6]Sohn: Papa einer aus meiner klasse meinte ich wäre schwul!
 Papa: Dann schlag ihn doch zusammen.
 Sohn: Das kann ich nicht.
 Papa: Wieso nicht?
 Sohn: Er ist so süss *.*![/h]


----------



## lomster (23 Dezember 2011)

Eine Blondine ist auf einer Jeepsafari in Ägypten unterwegs. 
Sie fährt mit ihrem Jeep gegen einen Felsen und wird in einen Fluss geschleudert.
Der Fluss ist voll von Krokodilen die sich sofort in Richtung der Blondine bewegen.
Die Blondine denkt nur...
.
.
.
cool Rettungsboote von Lacoste


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 Dezember 2011)

Noch mal schnell in der VDE blättern, bevor es festlich wird...

Erden ist Pflicht:





Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Dezember 2011)

In diesem Sinne : Frohes Fest


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Dezember 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Ein älterer Mann in Phoenix ruft seinen erwachsenen Sohn in New York an und sagt am Telefon: "Ich hasse es, dir deinen Tag zu verderben, aber ich muss dir mitteilen, dass deine Mutter und ich dabei sind, uns scheiden zu lassen. Fünfundvierzig Jahre Elend sind einfach genug!"
"Vater, was redest du denn da?" schreit der Sohn entsetzt in den Hörer.
"Wir halten gegenseitig unseren Anblick nicht mehr aus," sagt der alte Mann. "Wir sind einander überdrüssig und es macht mich krank auch nur darüber zu erzählen. Also rufe deine Schwester in Chicago an und sag du es ihr!" und er hängt auf.
Voller Bestürzung ruft der Sohn seine Schwester an, die bei der Nachricht explodiert: "Was um alles in der Welt, glauben sie denn? Sie wollen sich scheiden lassen? Warte, ich regle das!"
Augenblicklich ruft sie in Phoenix an und schreit den alten Vater an: "Ihr lasst euch NICHT scheiden, hörst du? Ihr tut nichts, bis ich da bin. Ich rufe gleich meinen Bruder zurück und wir werden beide morgen bei euch eintreffen. Bis dahin unternimmt ihr nichts, hast du mich verstanden?"
Während der alte Mann den Hörer auflegt, dreht er sich zu seiner Frau und sagt: "Sie kommen beide zu Weihnachten, Liebling, und ihren Flug zahlen sie auch selber."[/FONT]*


----------



## Tommi (24 Dezember 2011)

*ROFL*

cool, Frohes Fest

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Dezember 2011)

Da herrst Zucht und Ordnung unter'm Baum:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiEqlv9JVRA


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, dass passt auch sehr gut hierher:
http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_7543680.html

Bitte das Video "Kollektives Weinen in Nordkorea" ansehen (das ist das mit der Glaskiste und den roten Rosen mittig unter großen Bild)


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Dezember 2011)

*Poolparty mit Spannung*

Hatten wir das schon?:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Dezember 2011)

Wären Adam und Eva Chinesen gewesen, würden wir 
heute noch im Paradies leben. 

Sie hätten nämlich die Schlange gegessen und nicht 
den Apfel.


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hatten wir das schon?:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 16234



was soll denn da passieren?


----------



## Stanzman (29 Dezember 2011)

Ist doch ganz klar!     Kurzschluss --> Grill geht nicht --> Die armen müssen verhungern


----------



## maweri (29 Dezember 2011)

War's bei Euch auch so...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Dezember 2011)

*so funktioniert Europa*

Ein Albaner, ein Grieche und ein Deutscher stehen 
bei Petrus am Himmelstor. Da sagt Petrus, dass er 
die Steuerung der Himmelspforte erneuern will.

Ihr Drei seid alle E-Techniker, macht doch mal 
einen Kostenvoranaschlag.

Sagt der Albaner: 500 €

Sagt der Deutsche: das geht ja gar nicht, schon 
wegen der Vorschriften, Steuern und Sozialabgaben 
in Deutschland, also 1200 € +/- 20 %.

sagt der Grieche: 3000 €

Petrus fragt wieso so teuer ?

sagt der Grieche: "Sag deinem Chef, 1000 für Dich, 
1000 für mich, 500 für den Deutschen, damit er die 
Klappe hält und 500 für den Albaner, der kann die 
Arbeit machen.


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2011)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz klar! Kurzschluss --> Grill geht nicht --> Die armen müssen verhungern



stimmt, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht *ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## TimoB (2 Januar 2012)

Der kleine David, ein Jude, war eine Niete in Mathematik. Seine Eltern  versuchten alles: Lehrer, Erzieher, Quizkarten, spezielle  Unterrichtszentren und nichts half. Als letzten Ausweg riet ihnen  jemand, eine katholische Schule zu versuchen. "Die Nonnen dort sind  streng!", sagten sie.
David wurde prompt nach St. Marys zur Schule gegeben. Schon am ersten  Tag nach der Schule lief David durch die Tür und schnurstracks in sein  Zimmer, sogar ohne seiner Mutter einen Kuss zu geben. Er begann, wie  wild zu lernen; Bücher und Papiere fanden sich über das ganze Zimmer  ausgebreitet.
Sofort nach dem Essen lief er nach oben, ohne das Fernsehen zu erwähnen  und vergrub sich noch mehr in die Bücher. Seine Eltern waren erstaunt.  Dieses Betragen dauerte wochenlang an bis zum Tag der Notenverteilung.  David legte den Umschlag still auf den Tisch und ging voller Schrecken  auf sein Zimmer.
Seine Mutter öffnete den Umschlag. David hatte in Mathematik eine Eins  erhalten! Sie lief in sein Zimmer hinauf, schlang die Arme um ihn und  fragte: "David, Liebling, wie ist das passiert? Waren es die Nonnen"?
"Nein", antwortete David. "Am ersten Tag, als ich in der Schule den  Burschen sah, der an das Pluszeichen genagelt war, wusste ich, die  verstehen keinen Spaß!"


----------



## TimoB (2 Januar 2012)

Ein Pfarrer muss am Sonntag eine wichtige Predigt halten. Aber ihm kam  ein wichtiger Termin dazwischen und so kann er nicht in den Beichtstuhl.  Er fragt seinen Messner, ob er das für heute übernehmen könne. Der  Pfarrer gibt ihm sein Pfarrer-Handbuch und verschwindet. Darauf hin  setzt sich der Messner in den Beichtstuhl und wartet. Kurze Zeit später  kommt eine Frau: "Ich habe gestern vergessen zu beten!" Der Messner  schlägt in seiner Buch nach und antwortet: "Einmal beten vergessen, das  Vaterunser aufsagen." 
Kurze Zeit später kommt eine andere Frau: "Ich bin fremdgegangen." Der  Messner schlägt wieder in seinem Handbuch nach und antwortet der Frau:"  Einmal fremdgehen, einen Rosenkranz beten." 
Kurz darauf kommt eine dritte Frau: "Herr Pfarrer, ich hatte gestern  Oralverkehr." Darauf hin schlägt der Messner wieder in seinem Handbuch  nach. Doch er findet nichts, was ihm weiter helfen könnte. Er ging aus  seinem Beichtstuhl und er sah drei Ministranten vorbeilaufen. "Hey, ihr  drei, was gibt der Pfarrer bei Oralverkehr?"
Darauf der eine: "Naja, a Mars oder manchmal a Snikers."


----------



## Gebs (6 Januar 2012)

aus dem Kommentar der gestrigen Tagesschau (nach der "Sonntagsfrage"):

FDP => Fast Drei Prozent


----------



## Gebs (6 Januar 2012)

und noch was zum aktuellen politischen Geschehen:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/01/amt-des-bundesprasidenten-tritt-von.html


----------



## thomass5 (6 Januar 2012)

Gebs schrieb:


> aus dem Kommentar der gestrigen Tagesschau (nach der "Sonntagsfrage"):
> 
> FDP => Fast Drei Prozent



Angesichts dieser hohen Werte, wird eine optimistische Darstellung wohl erlaubt sein....


----------



## joergel (8 Januar 2012)

Geht ein Arzt mit dem neuen Medizinstudenten durch sein Revier.
Steht ein Patient da und onaniert.

Student (ganz entrüstet): o Gott, was ist in Ihrer Klnik los?
Chefarzt:
"Samenüberproduktion, wenn er aufhört zu onanieren, platzen ihm die Eier..."

Sie gehen weiter.
Liegt einer auf der Pritsche, obendrauf ne Krankenschwester und bläst ihm einen.

Student:
O Gott, was ist das schon wieder in Ihrer Anstalt?

Chefarzt:
"Die gleiche Krankheit, aber der ist privatversichert..."


----------



## Da_Basco (8 Januar 2012)

Mit diesen 7 Ratschlägen kann auf dem nächsten Fest nichts mehr schiefgehen!

 1. Ein Bier bestellen geht gar nicht. Damit sagt man, dass man ne  knickerige Sau ist, keine Freunde hat, oder Antialkoholiker ist – quasi  das Allerletzte.

 2. Also immer mindestens zehn Stück, einen  Meter oder ein ganzes Tablett bestellen. Nie vorher abzählen wie viel  Leute um einen rum stehen und dann die genaue Anzahl bestellen. Am  Besten irgendeine Zahl über die Theke grölen und ab dafür.

 3.  Ganz falsch: die Umstehenden fragen, ob sie überhaupt noch ein Bier  haben wollen. Wichtige Regel: Gefragt wird nicht. Saufen ist schließlich  kein Spaß.

 4. Wenn der Stoff da ist, nicht blöd rumgucken und  überlegen, wem man denn eines in die Hand drücken soll. Am Besten die  Gläser wild in der Umgebung verteilen, denn nur so zeigt man seine  Großzügigkeit. Nur der Kleinkarierte Pisser stellt sich da an.

  5. Wer zahlt wann die nächste Runde? In der Regel kommt jeder der Reihe  nach dran. Ganz miese Wichser saufen die ersten neun Runden an der Theke  mit und wenn sie an der Reihe wären, müssen sie plötzlich pissen. Der  erste Besteller bestimmt meist die Dauer des Projekts: wenn er zwölf  Bier bestellt, müssen alle solange warten, bis zwölf Runden durch sind.  Wichtig ist, dass der Strom nie abreißt. Also wenn alle noch die Hälfte  im Glas haben sofort die nächste Runde ordern und das neue Glas in die  Hand drücken. Was voll peinlich ist: mit zwei Gläsern in der Hand an der  Theke stehen. Deshalb ist Tempo angesagt beim Reinschütten, ist  schließlich kein Kindergeburtstag.

 6. Richtig fiese Schweine  bestellen zwischendurch noch ne Runde Korn oder die absolute Hölle  “Jägermeister”. Hier wird es ernst. Sollte sich so was andeuten, kann  man bloß noch die Flucht ergreifen. Merke: Biersaufen kann man auf dem  Dorffest mit etwas Planung und Glück überleben. Aber nach Jägermeister  weigert sich sogar der Notarzt, diese Schweinerei wieder zu beleben.

 7. Konsequent durchgezogen bist du normalerweise im Zelt um halb neun  stramm wie ein Kesselflicker. Geht natürlich nicht, weil, du kannst ja  noch nicht nach Hause wegen Verdacht auf Weichei. Was also dann? Pausen  machen! Dafür sind in der Regel zwei Sachen vorgesehen: Bratwurstfressen  und Tanzen.
 Bratwurstfressen
 Vorteil: an der Bude gibt’s kein  Jägermeister. Da bist du also ne Zeit lang sicher vor der  Alkoholvergiftung durch Andere. Nu sind die Bratwurststände auf  Dorffesten immer so konzipiert, dass die Nachfrage immer größer ist als  das Angebot. In der Bude arbeiten auch meistens Fachkräfte, denen man  beim Grillen die Schuhe besohlen kann. Einzige Qualifikation: sie können  mit einem Sauerstoffanteil in der Luft von unter 1 % überleben,  deswegen wirken sie auch so scheintot. Nu sagt der Laie: wat’n scheiß,  das könnte man doch viel besser organisieren: Zackzack kämen die Riemen  übern Tresen. Falsch: die mickrigen Bratwurstbuden mit den Untoten am  Grill stehen da nicht aus Versehen, sondern absichtlich. Hier kann man  Asyl von der Sauferei beantragen und je länger man auf den verkohlten  Prengel warten muss, desto größer die Überlebenschance.
 Tanzen
  Im Vergleich zu Bratwurstfressen natürlich die schlechtere Wahl, weil  anstrengend und mit Frauen. Aber irgendwann geht halt kein Riemen mehr  rein in den Pansen und du musst in den sauren Apfel beißen. Also zack,  einen Rochen von den Bänken gerissen und irgendwie bescheuerte  Bewegungen machen. Wenn du Glück hast, spielt die Kapelle mehr als zwei  Stücke und du kannst Dir ein paar Bier aus den Rippen schwitzen. Hast du  Pech, kommt sofort nach dem ersten Stück der Thekenmarsch und du stehst  wieder da, von wo du gerade geflohen bist.
 Sektbar
 Eine richtig  gruselige Bude, quasi die Abferkelbox im Festzelt. Hier iss es so voll  und eng, hier bleibst du auch noch stehen, wenn’s eigentlich nicht mehr  geht. Es soll schon Kriegsverletzte gegeben haben, denen hat man in der  Sektbar beide Beinprothesen geklaut und sie haben’s nicht gemerkt. Doch  der Preis, den du für die Stehhilfe zahlst ist hoch: Du musst Sekt  saufen aus so mickrigen Blumenvasen, die man von der Spermaprobe beim  Urologen kennt. Ziemlich eklig alles. Wenn’s keine Sektbar gibt, gibt’s  meist ne Cocktailbar: Cocktail heißt im Zelt aber nicht Caipirinhia oder  Margarita sondern Cola / Korn oder Korn mit Cola.
 Also vorsichtig:  hier kann’s ganz schnell zu Ende gehen. Eine Alternative für den ganz  schnellen Weg ins Nirwana ist noch der Zaubertrank Korea. Vom  Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her immer noch ne reelle Sache. So besäuft  sich der kritische Verbraucher und hat es ruckzuck geschafft. Doch bevor  du nach Hause darfst kommt noch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt, nämlich…
 Kotzen
 Klingt scheiße, du wirst aber dankbar sein, wenn Dein Körper Dir dieses  Geschenk bereitet. Du hast Platz für neue Bratwürste und vielleicht  sogar Glück, dass du die letzten zwanzig Bier noch erwischst, bevor sie  Dein Gehirn erreicht haben. Der Profi jedenfalls kotzt oft und gern.
 So, jetzt wären wir auch schon beim Nachhause gehen. Haha. Wenn du aber  den Zeitpunkt verpasst hast und kommst vom Pissen oder Bratwurstkotzen  wieder ins Zelt und es sind bloß noch zwanzig Mann übrig, Ätsch:  Arschkarte gezogen. Denn jetzt heißt es:
 Die Letzten
 Ab jetzt  geht es um so spannende Sachen wie Fassaussaufen! es ist immer mehr drin  als du denkst! Oder Absacker trinken. Wenn’s ein Jägermeister ist  kannst du Dir gleich den Umweg über den Notarzt sparen und den Bestatter  anrufen. Jeder passt jetzt auf, dass keiner heimlich abhaut. Die Ersten  sacken einfach so vor der Theke zusammen, damit sie jedenfalls nicht  noch mehr saufen müssen. Vorteil dieser Phase des Dorffestes: Du musst  nicht mehr extra nach draußen latschen für Pissen und Kotzen: geht jetzt  alles vor Ort.
 Nach Hause
 Fällt aus. Mach Dir keine Illusionen:  Alleine schaffst du es nicht mehr, Taxis gibt’s nicht auf dem Land und  wenn würden sie Dich nicht mitnehmen. Deine Frau kommt nicht um Dich zu  holen, die ist froh, dass dieses Wrack nicht in der Wohnung liegt und  der Gestank in die Möbel zieht. Was bleibt ist…
 Der Morgen danach
 Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen brechen durch die Ritzen in der  Festzeltplane. Du wirst wach von einem Zungenkuss wie du ihn noch nie in  Deinem Leben gekriegt hast. Leidenschaftlich küsst du zurück. Dann  machst du Deine verklebten Augen auf und blickst in das fröhliche  Gesicht des zottigen Köters von dem Zeltfritzen. Und mit einem eigenen  Beitrag zum Thema Würfelhusten fängt der Tag wieder an. Dein Kopf fühlt  sich an wie nach einem Steckschuss. Jetzt hilft nur noch: Konterbier bis  die Maschine wieder halbwegs normal läuft …


----------



## zotos (8 Januar 2012)

Wulff Kleber


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Januar 2012)

dann eben so  LINK


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Januar 2012)

das hatten wir schon:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend&p=370100#post370100


----------



## TimoB (11 Januar 2012)

Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Franzose, ein Holländer
und ein Deutscher, 
schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von
Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser 
gefischt und zum Häuptling gebracht. der schaut
sie an und sagt mit 
strenger 
Stimme: 

"wenn ihr hier bleiben wollt, müsst ihr in den
Wald gehen und jeweils mit 
zwei Früchten zurückkommen..." 

Ohne lange nachzudenken, stürmen die drei los.
Als erstes kommt der 
Franzose 
zurück, der eine Weintraube und eine Erdbeere in
der Hand trägt. Er 
bringt 
sie dem Häuptling, welcher spricht: "nun stecke
dir beide Früchte in 
deinen 
Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des
Todes!" 

Der Franzose fängt mit der Weintraube an, muss
aber ganz fürchterlich 
kichern. Mit einem fürchterlichen Schlag seines
Holzzepters schlägt ihm 
der 
Häuptling daraufhin den Schädel ein. Kaum sind
die sterblichen Überreste 
beiseite geräumt, trifft auch schon der Deutsche
ein, nichts ahnend und 
stolz einen Apfel und eine Birne in der Hand
tragend. Wieder spricht der 
Häuptling: "Stecke dir diese Früchte in deinen
Arsch, doch wenn du 
lachst, 
bist du des Todes!" 

Der Deutsche tut, wie ihm geheißen. Doch ganz
plötzlich, als der Apfel 
schon 
tief in seinem Hintern steckt und hart an der
Versenkung der Birne 
gearbeitet wird, bekommt er einen Lachanfall,
dass ihm die Tränen in die 
Augen schießen. Wutentbrannt schlägt ihm der
Häuptling den Schädel ab. 

Wie die beiden sich so vor dem Himmelstor
treffen, fragt der Deutsche den 
Franzose: "Was war los, musstest du lachen?"


"Ja leider. Die Weintraube hat tierisch
gekitzelt, und ich konnte mich 
nicht 
beherrschen. Und du? Was war mit dir?" 

"Der Apfel war kein Problem, aber dann kam der
Holländer mit der Melone 
und 
der Ananas um die Ecke ..."


----------



## Proxy (11 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 16320
> 
> Wulff Kleber



Oh Vorsicht du gehts auf dünnes Eis.

In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist die Verunglimpfung des Bundespräsidenten (§ 90 StGB) strafbar. Damit dieses Delikt verfolgt werden kann, muss der Bundespräsident die Strafverfolgungsbehörden zur Verfolgung ermächtigen.


----------



## Mr.Spok (12 Januar 2012)

....so denn....


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2012)

Proxy schrieb:


> Oh Vorsicht du gehts auf dünnes Eis.
> 
> In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist die Verunglimpfung des Bundespräsidenten (§ 90 StGB) strafbar. Damit dieses Delikt verfolgt werden kann, muss der Bundespräsident die Strafverfolgungsbehörden zur Verfolgung ermächtigen.



und das zu recht.
Ich erinnere an die Causa Heinrich Lübbke.
Weniger ist oft mehr, daran sollte man ab und an denken



bike


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (12 Januar 2012)

Auch ned schlecht......

Wiki


----------



## zotos (12 Januar 2012)

Proxy schrieb:


> Oh Vorsicht du gehts auf dünnes Eis.
> 
> In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist die Verunglimpfung des Bundespräsidenten (§ 90 StGB) strafbar. Damit dieses Delikt verfolgt werden kann, muss der Bundespräsident die Strafverfolgungsbehörden zur Verfolgung ermächtigen.


Den Zusammenhang von Wulff Kleber zu dem Bundespräsident... naja ich hätte in dem Zugsamenhang eher Angst vor einer Urheberrechtsklage vom Ersteller dieser Grafik als vor bikes großem Führer und Idol.

Aber man kann ja nie wissen vielleicht steht ja auch schon die GSG9 vor meiner Tür und der Verfassungsschutz hat V-Leute um mich herum installiert.

So genug der Diskussion... wobei eine Reaktion vom Publikumsliebling 2011 hat immer auch was erheiterndes ;o)


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> So genug der Diskussion... wobei eine Reaktion vom  Publikumsliebling 2011 hat immer auch was erheiterndes ;o)



Vielleicht hilft dir das:
http://mundmische.de/bedeutung/30011-geistiger_Durchfall



zotos schrieb:


> „If you open your Mind too much, your Brain will fall out.“



Nachdem du dir nicht helfen lässt, wenn dein Kopf schon leer ist.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2012)

und noch etwas zum Aufregen für alle Fahrradfahrer dieser Welt


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Januar 2012)

Auch ganz witzig...


----------



## joergel (13 Januar 2012)

Was hat Frau Wulff hier wohl gesagt?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Januar 2012)

joergel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 16382
> 
> 
> Was hat Frau Wulff hier wohl gesagt?



Es sieht doch eher so aus, als ob Herr Wulff gerade Frau Merkel an den Hintern fasst


----------



## Approx (13 Januar 2012)

Ohne Worte...




Gruß Approx


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist alles klar, oder ?


----------



## hapr (14 Januar 2012)

Jo,

ein bischen lernen, dann klappt es beim nächsten Forumstreffen.
Harald.

Ein Satz mit Wahnsinn und Unsinn:
Wahnsinn schon in Unsinn Kino?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2012)

1234567890


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2012)

ein noch einer:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2012)

Morgens die Frau zu ihrem im Bett liegenden 
kranken Mann: "Du Schatz,  soll ich dir schnell 
einen Blasen- und Nierentee kochen, bevor ich 
los  gehe?" Darauf Er: "Ach Liebling gerne, ... 
aber lass den Nierentee weg!"


----------



## joergel (18 Januar 2012)

Man sollte halt immer das Beste draus machen


----------



## joergel (20 Januar 2012)

Der Pessimist sieht das Dunkle im Tunnel Der Optimist das Licht am Ende des Tunnels Der Realist sieht im Tunnel einen Zug kommen  Der Zugführer sieht 3 Idioten, die auf den Gleisen hocken...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2012)

ohne Worte ..........


----------



## Paul (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo
Nachfolgend ein kleines Rätsel, auf das im ersten Moment *jeder *reinfällt.
Lehrlinge habe ich damit schon an den Rand der Verzweifelung gebracht.

Also folgende Situation:
Drei Frauen wollen ein Kaffeekränzchen
machen und kaufen dazu in der Bäckerei einen Kuchen.
Der Kuchen kostet 30,- €.

Jede legt 10,- € auf die Theke und tschüss.

Zwei Minuten später kommt der Bäcker
in den Laden und sagt zu seinem Lehrling:

„Junge der Kuchen ist diese Woche im Sonderangebot und kostet nur 25,- €. 
Die Damen sind gute Kundschaft, wenn die das merken sind sie sauer
und kommen nie mehr wieder. 
Nimm dir 5,- €, lauf denen hinterher, und gib ihnen das Geld zurück.“

Gesagt getan. Als er die Frauen einholt sagen diese:
 „Fünf Euro durch drei, das sowieso blöd zu teilen,
gib jeder von uns 1,- € , den Rest kannst behalten. Du bist
Lehrling und kannst das Geld gebrauchen.

So weit, so gut.

Jede Frau hat nun 9,- € gezahlt. →
macht zusammen 27,- € und 2,- € hat der Lehrling.

*????  Wo ist der EURO   ????*


----------



## Paul (26 Januar 2012)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2012)

Paul schrieb:


> Jede Frau hat nun 9,- € gezahlt. →
> macht zusammen 27,- € und 2,- € hat der Lehrling.
> 
> *????  Wo ist der EURO   ????*



Jede hat 9 € bezahlt, das macht 27 €, also 25 € für 
den Bäcker und 2€ für den Lehrling. 

Welcher € soll da fehlen?


----------



## da_kine (26 Januar 2012)

Paul schrieb:


> *????  Wo ist der EURO   ????*



Die Frauen haben alle 9,333333 € bezahlt....


----------



## M-Ott (26 Januar 2012)

Soll ich's hier herausposaunen oder willst Du 'ne PN?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Soll ich's hier herausposaunen oder willst Du 'ne PN?



Habe ich den Witz nicht verstanden?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2012)

da_kine schrieb:


> Die Frauen haben alle 9,333333 € bezahlt....



... anscheinend hat die Aufgabe doch ein gewisses Potential.


----------



## M-Ott (26 Januar 2012)

In weiß (Spoiler):
Der Bäcker hat 25 € behalten und 5 € dem Lehrling gegeben. Dieser hat 2 € behalten und 3 € verteilt, der Bäcker hat also 25 € + die 2 € die der Lehrling noch hat, also 27 € als Einnahmen, die restlichen 3 € hat der Lehrling verteilt.
Also:
Wo ist welcher Euro?


----------



## da_kine (26 Januar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... anscheinend hat die Aufgabe doch ein gewisses Potential.



Wollte doch nur testen ob's einer Merkt


----------



## rheumakay (26 Januar 2012)

*Unfassbare Nachrichtenmeldung: Neuer Fall von Verwahrlosung!*

*Unfassbare Nachrichtenmeldung: Neuer Fall von Verwahrlosung!*
 "Was sind das für Frauen, die zu so etwas fähig sind", fragt man sich unwillkürlich angesichts des neuesten Falles von gefährlicher Vernachlässigung, der sich letztes Wochenende in Arnsberg-Neheim ereignete.
 Wie erst jetzt bekannt wurde, befreite die Polizei am Sonntag gegen Mittag im Insterburgweg aus einer Hochparterrewohnung einen kurz vor dem Verdursten stehenden, schlecht ernährten 37-jährigen Mann. Nachbarn hatten die Ordnungshüter alarmiert.
 Die Lebensgefährtin des Mannes, war am Morgen für ein paar Stunden mit den Kindern zu den Großeltern gefahren.
 In der Wohnung fanden die Mitarbeiter der Polizei keinerlei altersgerechten Getränke. "Nur Wasser, Tee und Säfte, so was habe ich noch nie gesehen", so der noch sichtlich mitgenommene Polizeibeamte. Er und seine Kollegen erleben so einiges, aber in jener Wohnung fanden sie nicht einmal genügend Nahrung für eine einzige Männermahlzeit. Nur Müsli, Milchprodukte und Rohstoffe wie Kartoffeln, Reis oder Eier, die vor dem Verzehr erst noch verarbeitet werden müssten, befanden sich in der Küche.
 Die Regale der Wohnung quollen über von kulturwissenschaftlicher Fachliteratur. Aber es fand sich keine einzige Männer-, Auto- oder Fußballzeitschrift. Auch kein Fernseher.
 Die Beamten brachten den Mann in eine Kriseneinrichtung der gastronomischen Hilfe, dem "Klein´s Brauhaus" in der Bahnhofstraße.
 Der Leiter der Einrichtung päppelte den Mann persönlich mühsam über Stunden mit Bier und Korn wieder auf. Mitarbeiter des zuständigen Pizzaservice verteilten Notrufnummern in der Nachbarschaft.
 "Warum erst jetzt!?" fragten einige.
 Oftmals sind Männer, die Opfer dieser Form von Vernachlässigung geworden sind, schlicht und einfach nicht in der Lage, selbst um Hilfe zu bitten. Seit sich schnurlose Telefone in den Haushalten allgemein durchgesetzt haben, wissen oft nur noch die Frauen, wo in der Wohnung sich diese Telefone befinden.
 Junge Frauen seien mit der Haltung und Pflege eines Mannes häufig überfordert. Der zuerst possierlich wirkende Mann werde schnell zu einer Belastung, wenn er nach der Balz seine typischen Verhaltensweisen der Sesshaftigkeit ausbilde. Spätestens wenn die ersten
 Kinder da seien, bleibe den Frauen neben ihrer Berufstätigkeit kaum noch Zeit für den Mann. Böse Absicht sei es eigentlich so gut wie nie, die Frauen dazu bewege, ihren Mann alleine zu Hause zu lassen. Aber Fälle wie dieser erschüttern auch die Einsatzkräfte. "Der Ärmste hat bloß noch 90 Kilo gewogen." Fassungsloses Kopfschütteln.
 Dem Mann geht es glücklicherweise wieder den Umständen entsprechend gut. Aber das Entsetzen bleibt. Nachbarn und Anwohner stellten Flachmänner und Sixpacks unter dem Balkon des Opfers auf und entzündeten Kerzen. Auf einem handgeschriebenen Zettel steht die Frage: "Warum?"
 Sie bewegt hier alle....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2012)

Eine alte Dame fragt einen Polizisten an der Ampel: 
"Würden Sie mir bitte über die Kreuzung helfen?" 
"Gern", erwidert der, "sobald die Ampel auf Grün steht." 
Darauf die Oma leicht erbost: "Na ja, bei Grün kann 
ich es auch alleine".


----------



## falke69 (27 Januar 2012)

Seid Ihr auch vor 1980 geboren ?

Dann seid Ihr Helden !


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Januar 2012)

Sitzen zwei Jäger auf dem Schiessstand
Meint der eine: Ich hab mir ein Fernglas aus China gekauft, total billig.
Sagt der Andere: Das taugt doch nix
"Doch, ich sass gestern Abend auch hier, und habe auf dein Haus geschaut, und dabei gesehen, wie Du Deine Frau auf dem Küchentisch gepoppt hast."
"Siehst Du, hättest Du Dir ein anständiges Fernglas gekauft, hättest Du gesehen, dass das nicht meine, sondern Deine Frau war."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Januar 2012)

Was haben Frauen und Gummistiefel gemeinsam?

Wenn sie trocken sind, kommt man schlecht rein.
Wenn sie feucht sind, fangen sie an zu müffeln
Und wenn man mit ihnen in die Stadt geht, muss man sich schämen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Januar 2012)

Die zwei Jäger sind wieder auf dem Schiessstand.
Der eine schaut durch sein Fernglas
Fragt er den anderen: "Was würdest Du machen, wenn deine Frau fremdgehen würde?"
"Ich würde sie in den Kopf schiessen, und ihn in den Sack"
"Ok, wenn du schnell bist, und gut zielen kannst, brauchst Du nur eine Patrone"


----------



## Fritzen (30 Januar 2012)

Zum Thema "Helden"

Wer sind den die Eltern der Weicheier von heute?? Doch meistens die Helden von damals!


----------



## erzteufele (30 Januar 2012)

danke fritzen, ich hab mich das nicht getraut zu schreiben ^^ das gibt bestimmt haue O


----------



## repök (30 Januar 2012)

Fritzen schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Helden"
> 
> Wer sind den die Eltern der Weicheier von heute?? Doch meistens die Helden von damals!



Lieber Gott nimm mir alles, nur nicht meine Ausreden!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Januar 2012)

Der Bürgermeister einer kleinen griechischen Stadt besuchte 
eine  italienische Stadt und dinierte im Haus des dortigen 
Bürgermeisters. 

Der Grieche war erstaunt über das prachtvolle Haus, das der 
italienische  Kollege besaß, und fragte, wie er sich so ein 
tolles Haus habe leisten  können. 
Der Italiener zeigte aus dem Fenster und fragte: "Siehst Du 
die Brücke da drüben? Die EU hat das Geld für eine  zweispurige 
Brücke gegeben. Wir haben diese auf eine Bahn verengt und  
eine Ampel dazu gebaut. Vom Rest konnte ich mir das Haus leisten."

Im folgenden Jahr besuchte der Italiener den Griechen und 
staunte nicht  schlecht über sein Landhaus mit goldenen 
Wasserhähnen, Marmorböden und  eine erlesene Auswahl an 
Sportwagen in der Garage. Natürlich stellte der  italienische 
Kollege die Frage: "Wie hast Du denn das geschafft?" 
Der Grieche zeigte aus dem Fenster und fragte: "Siehst Du 
die Brücke da drüben?" 

"Nein."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Januar 2012)

Zwei kölsche Putzfrauen:
Die erste meint: "Isch mach jetzt Diät."
Sagt die zweite: "Joot, dann maach isch de Finster."


----------



## Fridericus (31 Januar 2012)

"In Köln stehen eh alle hintereinander" wird hier gemunkelt.
Blutgruppentest
[url]http://www.zertifikateboard.de/
[/URL]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Januar 2012)

Gibt es auch in Schwarz und Gelb.... nur Grün ist grade ausverkauft zu sein.. kommt aber wieder rein.....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Januar 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Gibt es auch in Schwarz und Gelb.... nur Grün ist grade ausverkauft zu sein.. kommt aber wieder rein.....



Und die Gelben sind Flipflops, die den Absatz vorne 
haben ...

... bedingungslos nach alle Seiten offen und sie 
vermitteln das Gefühl, es geht aufwärts.


----------



## erzteufele (1 Februar 2012)

> ... bedingungslos nach alle Seiten offen und sie
> vermitteln das Gefühl, es geht aufwärts.



und wer nach allen seiten offen ist, kann nicht ganz dicht sein  ;-)


----------



## erzteufele (1 Februar 2012)

ein gehbedhinterter im Rollstuhl, ein Vietnamese, ein Schwuler mit Goldlöckchen und ein korpulentes Ossi mädel betreten eine bar...

nach etwas musterung fragt der Wirt, "was seit ihr denn für ein lustiges grüppchen?"

antwortet das Ossi mädel, "wir sind die Bundesregierung!"


----------



## -ASDF- (1 Februar 2012)

sehr gut


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Februar 2012)

@Gerhard:

hatten wir schon:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=367570#post367570


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2012)

Ein Geschichte aus alten Zeiten......


.





> Thatcher, Kohl, Honecker und Jelzin sitzen am Rande eines Gipfeltreffens  in einer Bar und diskutieren. Zu vorgerückter Stunde steht Jelzin auf,  reißt sich das Hemd auf, zeigt stolz seine behaarte Brust und sagt  stolz: "Das hier ist die russische Taiga!"
> 
> Frau Thatcher möchte nicht zurückstehen, tut das gleiche und sagt: "Hier meine Herren, sehen Sie zwei gute englische Pfund."
> 
> ...


----------



## Approx (2 Februar 2012)

Wenn das ginge...

(ich würde ja shift+entf drücken...)

Gruß Approx


----------



## winnman (2 Februar 2012)

mal wider ein Videolink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARvlhl0BtfY&feature=related


----------



## BenR (3 Februar 2012)

[h=1]*Die Smart Grid*[/h][h=2]*von Chris Boettcher exklusiv für die Teilnehmer am ESE Kongress 2011*[/h]_Ich kannte mal eine sexy Softwareentwicklerin,
__die Grid, genauer gesagt die Smart Grid._
_Sie hatte schön steigende Flanken, jeder Parameter an ihr gab mir einen echten Flash! 
Sie hatte ein Megaherz und ich dachte mir sofort: Debugger ... ich an. _
_Ich sagte: _
_Lass uns gemeinsam im Feldbus hinausfahren zum Baden an den Fire Wire ...
__oder zum Wandern ins Digi-Tal, irgendwo in die Open Space, muss ja nicht gleich Java sein. 
Und siehe da, 10 Minuten später wanderten wir in den Greenhills, 
wo der Wiesböck weidet, und ein Multicore von Vögeln zwitscherte dazu. _
_Ich versprach mir von diesem Moment schon eine 
gewisse Zugriffsicherheit auf ihre Benutzeroberfläche. 
Ich wusste allerdings, hier lief nichts über die Befehlsebene,
__ich brauchte Agile Methoden, um zum Erfolg zu kommen.
Ich sagte: hübsches Interface hast Du. Sie sagte: oh danke.
__Und hübsche Ohrringe. 
Sie meinte, das sind keine Ohrringe, das sind Eclipse. _
_Ich konnte doch nicht mehr an mich halten, es kam ein unkontrolliertes Jittern bei mir auf
und ich fragte: 
na, wie wär´s: let´s get connected! 
Sie sagte: Du bist aber ´n schneller Booter!  
Okay, aber nicht ohne Softwareschutz. Private und protected, verstehst Du? 
Ich bin nämlich kurz vor´m Einsprung. 
Wie bitte? fragte ich?  Na, Periode Py.  
Ach so, Du meinst Deine zyklischen Codes! Genau._
_Wir embeddeden uns auf die Picknickdecke und starteten die erste synchrone Abtastung,
und ich muss sagen, sie bot eine High Performance. 
Mein Stack näherte sich schon ihrem Fraunhofer.
Meine Pulsbelastbarkeit stieß schnell an ihre Grenzfrequenz. 
Als mein Kontaktstift ihre Anschlusslitze berührte,
__brach auch ihr Flachchip-Widerstand vollends. _
_Ich fragte: hast Du Erfahrung mit Steckverbindungen? 
Sie meinte, ja, mit einem und mehreren Polen. 
Das schockierte mich doch ein bisschen. Das ist aber schon ne hohe Kanaldichte! 
Ich arbeitete hart an meiner Brummunterdrückung. 
Wie macht die das, dachte ich mir: mit dem einen Pentium 5,
mit dem andern Pentium 6 oder was? _
_Na ja, was soll ich sagen? 
Die Stimulierung führte zu vorzeitiger Aktivierung meines Programms.
Oder anders gesagt: Drag & Drop. 
Sie meinte was ist denn das? Von wegen harte Echtzeit? Du bist ja schneller als Real Time._
_Tja, der Worst Case war eingetreten, klassischer Absturz, 
totale Deadline, meine Python wurde zum MicroConsult. _
_Ist ja  echt´n Trauerspiel, wenn ich so Deinem Konrad Zuseh. 
Wenn das jetzt Standard wird, na dann gute Nacht! Mach erst mal Deine Mathworks. _
_Wie bitte? Na, deine Hausaufgaben in Sachen Laufzeit, dann seh´n wir weiter! _


----------



## Much2k (3 Februar 2012)

falke69 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr auch vor 1980 geboren ?
> 
> Dann seid Ihr Helden !




Bin 82 gebohren, kann mich aber an diese sachen auch erinnern *gg*


----------



## Proxy (3 Februar 2012)

Much2k schrieb:


> Bin 82 gebohren, kann mich aber an diese sachen auch erinnern *gg*


^

Da Gratuliere ich 82 geboren und das im 82 Beitrag kund getan.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Februar 2012)

*teamwork*




 ..........


----------



## Approx (10 Februar 2012)

*Neue Tierart in Deutschland entdeckt!*

... schon gesehen?






 Gruß Approx


----------



## Matze001 (10 Februar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wären Adam und Eva Chinesen gewesen, würden wir
> heute noch im Paradies leben.
> 
> Sie hätten nämlich die Schlange gegessen und nicht
> den Apfel.



Und wären sie Schwaben dann auch, sie hätten den Apfel vermostet, anstatt ihn zu essen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Februar 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Und wären sie Schwaben dann auch, sie hätten den Apfel vermostet, anstatt ihn zu essen...



Hochdeutsch für Reigschmeckte: Das heißt *ge*mostet ... :twisted:


----------



## Matze001 (10 Februar 2012)

Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Februar 2012)

*Zweites Staatsexamen*

Eine junge Lehrerin bekommt im Unterricht Besuch 
vom Oberschulrat und vom Rektor. Die zwei setzen 
sich ganz hinten in die Klasse. 
Die hübsche Lehrerin ist nervös, sie unterrichtet die 
1. Klasse. Sie schreibt einen Satz an die Tafel und 
fragt: "Wer von Euch kann diesen Satz lesen?" 
Niemand hebt die Hand, die Lehrerin wird schon ganz 
unruhig. Da meldet sich Fritzchen, der in der letzten 
Bank sitzt, und sagt: "Die Lehrerin hat einen geilen 
Arsch!" Die Lehrerin ist empört! Da fängt  Fritzchen 
an zu weinen, dreht sich zum Oberschulrat und Rektor 
um, und sagt: "Wenn ihr beide auch nicht lesen könnt, 
braucht ihr auch nicht falsch vorsagen!".


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Februar 2012)

Die EU lernt dazu



> Heute wurde die Knete für Griechenland schnellstens bewilligt.  Eigentlich wollte die EU das gar nicht. Aber dann erinnerten sie sich an  Island. Die wollten vor ein paar Wochen auch Geld. Die  EU-Verantwortlichen rückten aber kein Geld raus, sondern fragten: _"Ja habt ihr denn schon Buße getan?"_
> Die Isländer: _"öh, nö, noch nicht. Aber wenns so ist: Asche aufs Haupt!"_


----------



## joergel (11 Februar 2012)

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre!

Volker Pispers fasst die Wirtschaftslage in Deutschland zusammen:

[video=youtube;sa8Y7uc2rWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sa8Y7uc2rWg[/video]


----------



## joergel (13 Februar 2012)

Hier etwas für die IT community...


----------



## Approx (16 Februar 2012)

nachvollziehbar...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYRZ8fbC60&feature=related


----------



## mariob (16 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
sind Duisburger hier? Geniales Stück:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tMwRiqKGpM
Bei Euch gibt es ja noch jemanden, sogar die Kriminellen sind bei uns schon weggezogen....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Verpolt (16 Februar 2012)

Gabs das schon hier?

(für Safety und Tommi)


----------



## Tommi (16 Februar 2012)

Kenne ich, aber trotzdem Danke für die Widmung.

Man beachte, daß der eine Mensch links zumindest 
eine Zweihandschaltung hat.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## drfunfrock (17 Februar 2012)

Mir reicht die Abteilung Siematic hier aus. Da kommt auch ein Pispers nicht heran, wenn es um Updates usw. geht.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Februar 2012)

[h=2]





> [/h] 		 				 				 		 			 				 					Gabs das schon hier?[h=2]


[/h]
Mehrmals, z.B.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=242060#post242060
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=93431#post93431


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Mehrmals, z.B.
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=242060#post242060
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=93431#post93431



Skandal! Ich beantrage für den Witzebereich 
das Sechs-Augen-Prinzip.

Eine Freigabe darf erst nach Prüfung durch 
einen Moderator und einen Administrator erfolgen.


----------



## Junior (18 Februar 2012)

Wenn Klugscheißer verreisen:http://www.bumperdumper.com/bumper2.htm

Dann sind sie auf alles vorbereitet.

In diesem Sinne,

euer *Junior* aus dem kalten Korea.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2012)

Was das grosse S so alles baut.......
LINK


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was das grosse S so alles baut.......
> LINK



Komm, zeig' uns mal Deine Quittung.


----------



## IBFS (19 Februar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Komm, zeig' uns mal Deine Quittung.



seit wann bezahlt denn der Freier die Steuern ... es sei denn du bist Callboy im Nebenjob und bist das so gewöhnt   

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Februar 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> seit wann bezahlt denn der Freier die Steuern
> Frank



achso :shock: ich kenne mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> achso :shock: ich kenne mich da nicht so aus.



Mit Steuern zahlen? 


bike


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (21 Februar 2012)

Die Presse hatten wir ja schon das eine oder andere Male.

Hoffe DEN hier nicht. Die Presse hat mich gleich wieder daran erinnert.
Gibt verschiedene Videos darüber.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2012)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9...


----------



## Heinzzweidrei (23 Februar 2012)

Max hat Französisch Hausaufgaben und braucht Hilfe:
“Papa”, fragt er, “heisst es le coeur oder la coeur ?”
Sein Vater erwiedert: “Du hast wohl in der Schule nicht aufgepasst?
Es heisst Likör.”


----------



## Heinzzweidrei (23 Februar 2012)

Max hat Französisch Hausaufgaben und braucht Hilfe:
“Papa”, fragt er, “heisst es le coeur oder la coeur ?”
Sein Vater erwiedert: “Du hast wohl in der Schule nicht aufgepasst?
Es heisst Likör.”

(via: http://besterwitz.com/franzoesisch-hausaufgaben)

Tolle Gutscheine mit Rabatt für Computer-Software in Wien gibt es hier. Probiert es ruhig mal aus. Ich bin richtiger Fan von der Seite geworden und kann sie nur jedem weiterempfehlen, denn es gibt ständig interessante Neuigkeiten.


----------



## rheumakay (23 Februar 2012)

*Wenn Männer alleine im Haushalt
sind!!*!
Heute,12:34 .Der Brief eines Mannes an seine Frau,die inder Kur ist.

Liebe Gerda,
herzlichen dank für Deinen lieben Brief. Du
brauchst Dir wirklich keine Sorgen zu
machen.
Es ist alles in Ordnung. Das Essen koche ich
selbst , und ich staune täglich mehr, wie
gut
es doch klappt. Mittlerweile kann ich essen,
ohne dass mir anschließend im Krankenhaus
der
Magen ausgepumpt werden muss! Da es oft
schnell gehen muss, habe ich mir gestern
Bratkartoffeln gemacht. Müssen die
eigentlich noch
geschält werden? Zwischendurch war ich
Brötchen holen. Nach meiner Rückkehr war die
Emaille in der Pfanne geschmolzen. Ich habe
nie geglaubt, dass sie so wenig
widerstandsfähig ist! Der Rauch in der Küche
ist schon wieder abgezogen, aber die Katze
ist schwarz wie ein Rabe und hustet. Seither
ergreift sie panikartig die Flucht, wenn ich
nur den Herd anschalte oder mit der Pfanne
klappere. Da ich etwa einmal am Tag etwas
warmes zu Essen brauche, wie Du ja weißt,
lässt sich die Katze mittlerweile gar nicht
mehr blicken!
Sag mal, wie lange muss man eigentlich Eier
kochen? Ich habe sie zwei Stunden gekocht,
aber sie waren nicht weich zu kriegen!
Schreib mal, ob man angebrannte Milch noch
verwenden kann.
Soll ich sie aufheben, bis Du wiederkommst?
Hatte leichte Probleme mit dem Gulasch, habe
mir eine Dose warm gemacht. Doch leider ist
sie in der Mikrowelle explodiert. Die Tür
der
Mikrowelle wurde durchs Fenster geschleudert
und unser schönes Gewächshaus ist leider
kaputt, das Fenster auch! Da es geschlossen
war wurde es mit dem Rahmen komplett raus
gerissen, die Druckwelle war gewaltig!
Die Dose ging ab wie ein Zäpfchen, senkrecht
nach oben, durchschlug die Decke und traf
die
kleine 13 jährige Tochter von Herrn Bauer,
der über uns wohnt, genau zwischen die
Beine.
Sie war gerade beim Klavierspielen. Ihr ist
nichts passiert, aber dem Klavierlehrer
hat`s
4 Finger abgerissen.
Hast Du es auch schon mal gehabt, dass Dir
schmutziges Geschirr verschimmelt ist? Wie
ist das nur in so kurzer Zeit möglich? Du
bist doch kaum vier Wochen fort! Hinter dem
Spülstein lebt alles, da kannste BREHMS
TIERLEBEN drehen.
Wo kommt dieses ganze Krabbelgetier her?
Hast
Du das dort etwa deponiert?
Habe mich dann doch endlich dazu hinreißen
lassen und das Geschirr gespült. Bitte
schimpf nicht mein Schatz, aber das gute
Porzellan von Oma ist hin. Hätte ich nicht
gedacht, sah doch so stabil aus, war wohl
doch ein bisschen viel, 1000 Umdrehungen in
der Waschmaschine. Die isst übrigens auch
hinüber, das große Schlachtmesser hat beim
Schleudern leider die Trommel ein wenig
beschädigt und steckt jetzt in der Wand, das
Messer, nicht die Trommel.
Denn die hat die 300er Ziegelwand
durchschlagen und liegt irgendwo draußen
sinnlos herum!
Beim Essen habe ich leider den
Wohnzimmerteppich eingesaut, mit
Tomatensoße.
Du sagtest immer, dass Tomatensoße nicht
rausgeht. Da hast Du Dich geirrt, mein
Liebling, die ging wunderbar raus, die Haare
des Teppichs auch. Ich hätte wohl doch keine
Nitroverdünnung nehmen dürfen! Den
Kühlschrank habe ich auch abtauen müssen. Du
bist da immer so ungeschickt, das Eis geht
wunderbar ab mit einer Maurerkelle. Nur
seltsamerweise heizt er jetzt, komisch. Auf
jeden Fall ist das Fleisch gut durch.
Joghurt, Sekt und Mineralwasser auch, alles
explodiert!
Am Donnerstag habe ich vergessen, die
Wohnung
abzuschließen. Es muss jemand da gewesen
sein, denn es fehlen einige Wertgegenstände.
Aber Geld allein macht ja auch nicht
glücklich, wie Du immer sagst. Der
Kleiderschrank ist auch leer, aber es kann
ja
nicht viel drin gewesen sein, denn Du hast
Dich ja immer beklagt, dass Du nichts zum
Anziehen hast!
Als ich gestern Abend die Kaninchen füttern
wollte, ist mir die Kerze umgefallen, im Nu
stand alles in Flammen!
Damit will ich schließen, morgen mehr. Ich
hoffe, dass Du Deine Kur in sorgloser Ruhe
und Freude genießt.

Viele herzliche Grüße Dein Erwin

PS: Deine Mutter hat, als sie von dem
Unglück
erfuhr, den Schlag getroffen. Die Beerdigung
war gestern. Ich habe es Dir nicht gesagt,
um
Dich nicht unnötig zu beunruhigen. Du bist
ja
auf Kur und sollst Dich ja erholen .


----------



## Junior (25 Februar 2012)

*Passwort


*Passwort ist der letzte Schrei
ohne ist es gleich vorbei
ob im Computer, bei der Bank
hast du ein Passwort, Gott sei Dank.

Doch wehe hast du es vergessen
dann bist du aber aufgesessen
kommst auch nicht in die Mailbox rein
das richtge Passwort muss schon sein.

Vor dem Computer hört man fluchen
ich muss erstmal mein Passwort suchen
es muss doch irgendwo hier sein
bin ohne Passwort ganz allein.

Steh einst ich vor der Himmelstür
ich kann ja schliesslich nichts dafür
sagt Petrus ich lass dich nur rein
fällt dir das richtge Passwort ein.

_© Heinz Bornemann_


Geklaut bei http://fly.to/airport



Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Tommi (25 Februar 2012)

Das richtge Passwort heißt oft "Bitte"!

_Zitat meiner Frau..._


----------



## Junior (25 Februar 2012)

Erich Kästner

Kleine Rechenaufgabe:

Allein ging jedem Alles schief.
Da packte sie die Wut.
Sie bildeten ein Kollektiv
und glaubten, nun sei‘s gut.
Sie blinzelten mit viel Geduld
der Zukunft ins Gesicht.
Es blieb, wie‘s war. Was war dran schuld?
Die Rechnung stimmte nicht.
Addiert die Null zehntausend Mal!
Rechnet‘s nur gründlich aus!
Multipliziert‘s mit jeder Zahl!
Steht Kopf! Es bleibt euch keine Wahl:
Zum Schluß kommt Null heraus.

MfG Günter


----------



## Cassandra (28 Februar 2012)

Vor dem Himmelstor stehen 100 Männer. Petrus will sie selektieren, um sie hinterher besser einordnen zu können und sagt:

"Die Männer, die immer machen was ihre Frauen ihnen sagen stellen sich links in einer Reihe auf und die echten Männer stellen sich rechts 

in einer Reihe auf."

Nach 5 Minuten haben die Männer es geschafft.

Petrus ist verblüfft. 99 Männer stehen links und nur einer in der rechten Reihe. Stolz geht er zu diesem Einen, legt den Arm um ihn und 

sagt: "Du bist der einzig wahre Mann hier oben. Jetzt sag den 99 Flaschen da drüben mal, warum du hier stehst!"

Sagt der Mann: "Keine Ahnung, meine Frau hat gesagt, ich soll mich hier hin stellen!"


----------



## Blacky70 (28 Februar 2012)

Treffen sich zwei Freunde. Der eine ist jetzt mit der Ex-Freundin des anderen zusammen. Der fragt ihn:
"Sag mal wie ist denn meine EX so im Bett?" "Ach" sagt der andere "nach 5cm - wie NEU!""


----------



## Tommi (28 Februar 2012)

Pfui *ROFL*


----------



## M-Ott (1 März 2012)

- auf Google gehen
- zu google.com wechseln
- Suchbegriff "binary" und / oder "hexadecimal" eingeben.
- auf die Anzahl der Suchergebnisse schauen und sich gemeinsam mit dem Google-Programmierer über dessen gelungenen Scherz freuen.

Tante Edit sagt: Es funktioniert auch mit "octal"


----------



## BenR (2 März 2012)

*hab' ich doch immer schon gewusst...*

... aber hier ist der Beweis:


----------



## röhrengertl (2 März 2012)

Ich glaub ich komm ins alter, ich bin gerade auf diesen Link gestoßen!

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ht1632c+atmel+avr#

Den kannte ich noch nicht! Wurde der hier auch schon mal benutzt? Ich komm wirklich ins alter!
Kann man hier sicher öfters brauchen!


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (4 März 2012)

[SIZE=+1]*Ein Märchen:*[/SIZE] 
Ein junger Prinz beschließt, Abenteuer zu suchen und einen Drachen  zu töten. Er kauft sich ein Schwert und eine Rüstung und macht sich auf  den Weg. In der Höhle des Drachen angekommen, sieht er sich gerade um,  als er plötzlich etwas auf seiner Schulter spürt. Er dreht sich herum  und vor ihm steht ein riesiger Drache, der einen Finger auf seine  Schulter gelegt hat. 

Der Drache fragt den Prinzen: "Hallo! Was machst denn du hier?" 
Prinz: "Äh..., hmm..., also..." 
Drache: "Immer das gleiche mit den jungen Rittern. Gib es zu, du wolltest mich töten!" 
"Na ja, also... ja!" 
"Hör zu, das ist nicht das erste Mal. Die dummen Jünglinge kommen an  und meinen, wir Drachen wären so doof, dass man uns einfach so  abmurksen könnte, und dabei haben sie noch nie einen von uns gesehen.  Ich mache dir einen Vorschlag: Wenn du versprichst, Weisheit zu suchen,  lasse ich dich am Leben. Du hast von jetzt an ein Jahr Zeit, mir eine  Frage zu beantworten. Wenn mich die Antwort zufrieden stellt, bekommst  du die Hälfte meines Drachenschatzes, ansonsten fresse ich dich auf." 
"Hm, da bleibt mir ja wohl nichts anderes übrig..." 
"Genau. Ach ja, und komm bloß nicht auf die Idee, abzuhauen und nie wiederzukommen. Ich finde dich!" 
"Na gut, und wie lautet die Frage?" 
"Die Frage lautet: Was ist Frauen wirklich wichtig?" 

Daheim angekommen, befragte der Prinz jede Frau im Schloss, was ihr  wichtig sei, von der Königin bis zur einfachsten Magd. Er bekam viele  Antworten wie "Schönheit", "Reichtum", "Macht", "Einen lieben Mann....",  aber zu jeder Antwort gab es auch viele Frauen, die das für völlig  falsch hielten. Er war schon am Verzweifeln, bis ihm jemand den  Vorschlag machte, die alte weise Hexe im Sumpf zu befragen, die einige  Tagesreisen weit weg wohnte. 
Bei der Hexe angekommen, schilderte er  ihr sein Problem. Diese meinte, die Antwort zu kennen, aber um den  Preis, dass er sie heiraten würde. 
Da bekam der Prinz einen  Riesenschreck, denn die Hexe war die hässlichste Frau, die er jemals  gesehen hatte: ein Buckel, die Beine unterschiedlich lang, eine große  Warze auf der Nase; sie roch fürchterlich und ihre Stimme war ein  ekelhaftes Gekrächze. 
Er beschloss jedoch, dass dies  gegenüber dem Drachen das geringere Übel sei und versprach, die Hexe zu  heiraten, wenn der Drache die Antwort akzeptieren würde. 

Daraufhin gab sie ihm ihre Antwort: "Was sich jede Frau wünscht ist,  über die Dinge, die sie persönlich betreffen, selbst bestimmen zu  können". 

Der Drache akzeptierte die Antwort und überließ dem Prinzen einen  Teil seines Schatzes. Fröhlich ritt der Prinz nach Hause, bis er wieder  an die alte Hexe dachte. Da er jedoch ein Prinz war, bleib ihm nichts  Anderes übrig, als sein Versprechen einzuhalten, und die Hochzeit wurde  angesetzt. Das war ein trauriges Fest! Die Hexe sah nicht nur furchtbar  aus und stank; sie hatte auch die schlechtesten Manieren, rülpste,  furzte und beleidigte die Gäste. Die einen bemitleideten den Prinzen,  die anderen machten sich über ihn lustig, aber jeder fand schnell eine  Entschuldigung, sich verabschieden zu müssen, so dass am frühen Abend  die Feier zu Ende war. 
Danach verabschiedete sich die Braut ins Schlafzimmer, nicht ohne  dem Prinzen mitzuteilen, dass sie sich auf das, was jetzt kommen sollte,  besonders freuen würde. Der arme Prinz überlegte sehr, ob der Drache  nicht doch das kleinere Übel gewesen wäre. Wie staunte er jedoch, als er  das Schlafzimmer betrat und die schönste Frau im Bett lag, die er  jemals gesehen hatte! Diese duftete angenehm, hatte eine schöne Stimme  und erklärte ihm, dass sie sehr wohl die Hexe sei, aber als Hexe auch  die Fähigkeit hätte, ihr Aussehen zu verändern, und dass sie beschlossen  hätte, ihn für das gehaltene Versprechen zu belohnen. 
Sie wäre  zukünftig am Tag die alte Hexe und in der Nacht die junge schöne Frau -  oder auch genau andersherum, am Tag schön und in der Nacht die Hexe. Der  Prinz könne sich heraussuchen, was ihm lieber wäre. 
Der Prinz überlegte lange, was besser wäre - tagsüber eine schöne  Frau, um die ihn alle beneiden würden, aber schreckliche Nächte, oder  tagsüber das Gespött eines jeden zu sein und dafür die Nächte genießen  zu können. Wie hat er sich wohl entschieden? 
Der Prinz erinnerte sich an die Frage des Drachen und antwortete  schließlich, dass sie dies selbst bestimmen solle. Daraufhin freute sich  die Hexe und meinte, dass der Prinz damit erst wirklich seine Weisheit  bewiesen habe und sie als Belohnung nun immer die schöne Gestalt tragen  würde. 


Und was ist die Moral dieser Geschichte? 

Es ist ganz egal, ob eine Frau schön ist oder hässlich, im Inneren bleibt sie doch immer eine Hexe.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 März 2012)

Politsch unkorrekt, aber ich poste ihn trotzdem

Sitzen zwei Neger auf einer Parkbank und trinken Wodka
Kommt eine ältere Frau vorbei und sieht das
"So ihr Russenbuben, habt ihr wieder gezündelt"


----------



## winnman (5 März 2012)

*Frauen sind so unglaublich kompliziert – wie komplex konfigurierte Maschinen. Ruck, zuck ist da der falsche Treiber da, schon kommen die ersten Fehlermeldungen: Anwendung funktioniert nicht mehr. 
Und da denkt man als Mann: 
Was mache ich jetzt – ignorieren oder abbrechen? 
Und am Ende hängt das ganze System...*

*Dieter Nuhr*

*dt. Kabarettist, ('Ich bin‘s Nuhr'), Deutscher Comedy-Preis 2003, geb. 1960*

*Homepage*


----------



## Manfred Stangl (8 März 2012)

Ein Vertreter kommt in ein kleines Dorf und fragt in einem Lokal:
"Sagen sie, haben sie hier auch Dirnen?"
"Nein," sagt der Wirt, "wir haben nur unseren Herbert!"
Der Mann schaut ein wenig verwirrt und meint: "Egal, ich bin so geil ich
brauch unbedingt Sex. Was kostet es denn?"
Der Wirt: "Tja, es kostet 80,-EUR!"
"Na gut, und wie läuft es dann ab? Ich gebe Herbert die 80,- EUR und dann
wird gebumst?"
Der Wirt: "Nein, nicht ganz, 40,-EUR bekommt unser Bürgermeister, es ist
sein Dorf und er hat es eigentlich nicht so gerne. Dann ist er beruhigt
und sagt auch nix."
"Dann bekommt Herbert eben nur noch 40,- EUR, mir egal."
"Hmmm..., auch das nicht. 20,-EUR kriege ich, das hier ist mein Hotel und
ich habe es auch nicht so gerne!"
"Mir soll Recht sein, also gebe ich Herbert die 20,-EUR und dann geht es
los, ja?"
"Schon wieder falsch, die letzten 20,-EUR teilen sich Michael und Stefan,
die halten Herbert fest, der hat es nämlich auch nicht so gerne!"


----------



## hucki (8 März 2012)

*22 Gründe, warum der Benzinpreis immer weiter steigt*

*​*Es geht gar nicht anders. Solltet Ihr schon hochgerechnet haben und herausgefunden, dass Ihr im Jahr 2012 für eine Tankfüllung Super-Benzin das Bruttosozialprodukt von Burkina Faso aufbringen müsst, dann liegt das einfach daran, dass der Spritpreis einfach nichts anderes kann, als nach oben zu gehen. Egal was passiert.

Hier könnt Ihr euch über *22 OPEC-Begründungen* freuen, warum der Benzinpreis steigen wird:
*Die OPEC-Länder steigern ihre Produktion*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Dies ist auf grundlegende ökonomische Gesetze unserer Marktwirtschaft zurückzuführen: Die gestiegene Nachfrage nach Tankerkapazität verteuert die Frachtraten überproportional.
*Die OPEC-Länder drosseln ihre Produktion*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Das ist ökonomisch bedingt: Das Angebot sinkt bei gleichbleibender Nachfrage, damit wird die Ware teurer.
*Im Nahen Osten herrscht vorrübergehend Waffenruhe*:
– der Benzinpreis steigt.
Die Ruhe ist trügerisch, die Lager werden vorsorglich aufgefüllt. Die zusätzliche Nachfrage erhöht den Marktpreis.
*Im Nahen Osten wird gekämpft*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Hamsterkäufe erhöhen die Nachfrage und damit den Marktpreis.
*Die Verbraucher sparen*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Der Minderverbrauch sorgt dafür, dass die Raffinerien weit unterhalb ihrer Kapazität produzieren müssen. Dies erhöht den Einheitspreis (Kosten pro Liter), den in einer Marktwirtschaft die Konsumenten zu tragen haben.
*Die Verbraucher sparen nicht*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Die Ölgesellschaften erfüllen eine lebenswichtige Funktion in der Martkwirtschaft: Durch Preiserhöhungen wirken sie einer noch größeren Abhängigkeit vom Erdöl entgegen.
*Die Verbraucher weichen auf Substitute aus*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Die Verbundproduktion der verschiedenen Erdöl-Derivate kommt durcheinander. Das erhöht die Kosten pro Liter.
*Der Rhein führt Hochwasser*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Die Versorgungslage wird prekär. Vorsorgebestellungen erhöhen die Nachfrage und damit logischerweise den Marktpreis.
*Der Rhein führt Niedrigwasser*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Die Schiffe können nur zu einem Drittel ihrer Kapazität beladen werden. Die dadurch erhöhte Fracht pro Tonne Ladegut verteuert die Ware.
*Der Rhein führt Normalwasser*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Kaum 25% des eingeführten Benzins erreichen die Schweiz auf dem Wasserweg. Für die Kalkulation spielt daher die Situation auf dem Rhein eine geringe Rolle.
*Der Dollarkurs steigt*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Alle Erdöl-Kontakte werden in Dollar abgerechnet. Die Konsequenzen für den Preis in Schweizer Franken liegen auf der Hand. In einer freien Marktwirtschaft wirken sich alle Änderungen sehr schnell aus.
*Der Dollarkurs sinkt*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Längst nicht alle Abschlüsse auf dem für die Schweiz maßgebenden Spotmarkt in Rotterdam werden in Dollar abgewickelt. Im übrigen dauert es immer eine gewisse Zeit, bis sich Änderungen beim Verbraucher auswirken.
*Die Lager sind randvoll*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Große Lagerbestände drücken auf die Gewinnmarge. Die Filialen der großen Erdölkonzerne leisten freiwillig einen unschätzbaren Beitrag zur Landesversorgung in Notzeiten. In einer freien Marktwirtschaft ist es nur natürlich, dass sich die Konsumenten an den hohen Kosten dafür beteiligen.
*Die Lager sind leer*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Die hohen Lagerverluste wurden bisher stets von den Erdölgesellschaften zu Lasten ihrer Erfolgsrechnung getragen. Das ist nicht mehr länger möglich.
*Der durchschnittliche Reingewinn der großen Erdölkonzerne ist gegenüber dem Vorjahr um 380% gestiegen*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Die Zahlen ergeben ein unvollständiges Bild. Im Benzingeschäft allein sieht die Lage schlecht aus. Vereinzelt entstanden sogar Verluste, die von den anderen Abteilungen getragen werden mussten.
*Der durchschnittliche Reingewinn der großen Erdölkonzerne ist gegenüber dem Vorjahr kaum gestiegen*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
In einer freien Marktwirtschaft kann ein Produzent nur mit einer angemessenen Umsatz-Marge existieren.
*Ein OPEC-Mitglied stoppt infolge innerer Unruhen sämtliche Exporte*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Das Angebot auf dem Weltmarkt hat sich verringert. Die Preise reagieren entsprechend.
*Ein OPEC-Mitglied nimmt seine Ausfuhren wieder auf*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Die seither eingetretene Inflation wurde entgegen den Gesetzen einer freien Marktwirtschaft von den Konzernen aufgefangen. Das kann nicht ewig so weitergehen.
*Neue Erdölvorkommen werden entdeckt*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Es gibt viel zu tun, packen wir’s an. Um die Versorgung in der Zukunft zu sichern, müssen heute gewaltige Investitionen getätigt werden. Die Prokuktionskosten werden ständig höher.
*Bisherige ergiebige Ölfelder erschöpfen sich*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Es wird immer schwieriger und teurer, der unverminderten Welt-Nachfrage nach Öl gerecht zu werden.
*Zwei Erdölkonzerne fusionieren*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Der Zusammenschluss ist ein Signal dafür, dass bei den gegenwärtigen Preisen das Überleben einzelner Gesellschaften nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.
*Zwei Erdölkonzerne fusionieren nicht*:
- der Benzinpreis steigt.
Der von den staatlichen Aufsichtsstellen abgelehnte Zusammenschluss verhindert beträchtliche Rationalisierungs-Vorteile. Die Konsequenzen hat der Konsument zu tragen.

Diese nicht ganz ernst gemeinte, aber auch nicht ganz ohne Realitätsbezug erstellte Liste stammt von Martin Kapp, der für die Basler Zeitung schreibt.​


----------



## winnman (8 März 2012)

gerade entdeckt:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi


----------



## hucki (8 März 2012)

[EDIT] fixed by winnman ...


----------



## Tommi (8 März 2012)

Eine Geschichte aus alter Zeit....:

von Guttenbergs Kinder rufen vor dem ins Bett gehen:
"Papa, erzähltst Du uns vor dem Schlafen ein Märchen?"

"Geht nicht, schreibe gerade meine Doktorarbeit."

"Oh toll, Papa, das war aber ein schönes Märchen..."

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Question_mark (8 März 2012)

*Das Amt Bundespräsident ist beschädigt, Kinder lasst uns einen König suchen*

Eine Geschichte aus neuer Zeit....:

Wulffs Kinder rufen vor dem ins Bett gehen:
"Papa,wann bekommen wir unser Taschengeld"

"Geht nicht, habe gerade erst meine Hotelrechnungen bar bezahlt."
Aber für Euch wird beim Zapfenstreich sogar ein viertes Lied gespielt, das ist ganz umsonst für mich.

Und erst die Vuvuzela meiner begeisterten Anhänger, ganz kostenlos für mich und darum besonders wertvoll.
Also liebe Kinder, jetzt erkläre ich euch mal den Begriff von Ehre, Ihr wollt ja unbedingt ein Märchen von mir hören ...

"Oh toll, Papa, das war aber ein schönes Märchen..."

Question_mark


----------



## BenR (9 März 2012)

*Die meistgestellte Frage auf der CeBit*

"Kann ich das hier umsonst bekommen?" - "Nein, Herr Wulff, das ist ein Ausstellungsstück."


----------



## Cassandra (9 März 2012)

Die Versetzung in die 2. Klasse ist fraglich. Die letzte Chance ist die Prüfung beim Direktor.

Direktor: "Na Peter, buchstabier' doch mal "Papa".

Peter: "P A P A."

Direktor: "Gut, bestanden. Susi, buchstabier' mal 'Mama'."

Susi: "M A M A."

Direktor: "Gut, bestanden. Ali, buchstabier' mal 'Ausländerdiskriminierung' ..."


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2012)

Der liebe Gott ist seit 6 Tagen nicht mehr gesehen worden. Am 7. Tag findet ihn der Engel Gabriel und fragt: "Wo warst du denn in der letzten Woche?"

Gott zeigt durch die Wolken nach unten und sagt stolz: "Schau mal was ich gemacht habe!"

Gabriel guckt und fragt: "Was ist das?"

Gott antwortet: "Das ist ein Planet und ich habe Leben darauf gesetzt. Ich werde es Erde nennen und es wird ein Ort unheimlichen Gleichgewichts sein!"

"Gleichgewicht?" fragt Gabriel.

Gott erklärt, während er auf unterschiedliche Stellen der Erde zeigt: "Zum Beispiel, Nordamerika wird sehr wohlhabend aber Südamerika sehr arm sein. Dort habe ich einen Kontinent mit weißen Leuten, hier mit Schwarzen. Manche Länder werden sehr warm und trocken sein, andere werden mit dickem Eis bedeckt sein."

Gabriel ist von Gottes Arbeit sehr beeindruckt. Er guckt sich die Erde genauer an und fragt: "Und was ist das hier?"

"Das", sagt Gott, "ist die Schweiz! Die schönste und beste Stelle auf der ganzen Erde. Da werden nette Leute, traumhafte Seen und Wälder, idyllische Berglandschaften und gemütliche Biergärten sein und es wird ein Zentrum für Kultur und Geselligkeit werden. Die Leute aus der Schweiz werden nicht nur schöner, sie werden intelligenter, humorvoller und geschickter sein. Sie werden sehr gesellig, fleißig und leistungsfähig sein."

Gabriel ist zutiefst beeindruckt und fragt: "Aber mein Herr, was ist mit dem Gleichgewicht? Du hast doch gesagt, überall wird Gleichgewicht sein!"

Gott: "Mach dir keine Sorgen - nebenan ist Österreich.''


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2012)

@Axel, 
der war echt gut 
bist du wirklich sicher das Gott Österreich und nicht das Lipperland gemeint hat


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Axel,
> der war echt gut
> bist du wirklich sicher das Gott Österreich und nicht das Lipperland gemeint hat



Liegt das Lipperland neben der Schweiz ???? Aber vielleicht das Lipperland und das Paderborner Land ....... wobei das Lipperland dann natürlich die Schweiz darstellt.... is klar, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2012)

HLiegt aber alles in Ostwestfalen, Ost-West wegen den Gleichgewicht.

Ok das Lipperland hat schon schöne Ecken, aber da wo du wohnst ist
schon eine echte Ausnahme für das Lipperland, da ist es genauso hässlich
wie eine Ortschaft im Hochstift Paderborn.


----------



## Blockmove (12 März 2012)

Also jetzt nur keine Streitigkeiten über irgendwelche Landschaften!
Welcher SPS'ler kann denn sagen wie es draussen aussieht?
Wenn wir ehrlich sind, dann können wir uns vielleicht über die "Schönheit" von Fabrikhallen unterhalten 

Landschaft gibts doch höchsten auf dem Bildschirmschoner

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2012)

Axel und ich streiten nie


----------



## winnman (12 März 2012)

na ich glaube:

Er meinte, dass Österreich der Schweitz als Entwicklungsland die notwendige Entwicklunghilfe zukommen lässt. :TOOL:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2012)

Wie ihr in ôsterreich baut jetzt auch Uhren und bildet die Schweizer Garde, für den Papst aus


----------



## Paule (13 März 2012)

Frauen verstehen einfach alles falsch:



> Ein Mann erwacht im Krankenhaus aus dem Koma.
> 
> Am Bett steht der Arzt und sagt:
> "Gut dass es Ihnen wieder besser geht.
> ...


----------



## Simatiker (14 März 2012)

Hallo,
will mich dann auch mal hier am Stammtisch mit nem Brüller (find ich) einbringen!


Er:*"Kaktusse!"
*Sie:*"Das heißt Kakteen!"
*Er:*"Nee, ich meine Dich!"
*

*ROFL*


----------



## Blueglasstalisman (15 März 2012)

Stehen ein Schaf und ein Rasenmäher auf der Wiese,
sagt das Schaf: "Määähh",
sagt der Rasenmäher: "du hast mir garnichts zu sagen!"


----------



## thomas_1975 (16 März 2012)

Hallo, 
Hatten wir den schon ? ( Bezug Killerspiele )

aus dem Rob-forum http://video.google.de/googleplayer.swf?docId=3449624497385643368

gruß Thomas


----------



## Paul (16 März 2012)

Erst wenn die letzte Ölquelle versiegt ist
und das letzte Erdgasfeld ausgebeutet ist

Erst wenn die letzte Bohrinsel abewrackt ist
und wenn die letzte Tankstelle geschlossen ist

Erst dann werdet ihr merken
dass uns Greenpeace nachts kein Bier verkauft


----------



## rheumakay (16 März 2012)

Achtung beim Umgang mit Sekundenkleber


----------



## Simatiker (16 März 2012)

Achtung!


----------



## hucki (18 März 2012)

*eine einfache Alarmanlage (für das Haus)*

*Wie installiert man ein Haussicherheitssystem*

1. Kaufe in einem Second Hand Laden ein Paar gebrauchte Arbeitstiefel der Größe 46.
2. Stelle sie zusammen mit einer Ausgabe vom "Guns & Ammo" Magazin neben die Haustür.
3. Platziere neben den Stiefeln 4 riesige Hundenäpfe.
4. Hänge einen Zettel an die Tür:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hole noch mehr Munition und Bier. Bin in einer Stunde zurück.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 März 2012)

Sorry, Doppelpost

Gruß 
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 März 2012)

Linux-Air vs. Vista-Air vs Mac-Airlines

wenn betriebssysteme airlines betreiben, dann gibt es ein paar unterschiede:

UNIX Airways
Jeder bringt ein Stück des Flugzeuges mit zum Flughafen. Dann gehen alle auf die Startbahn und bauen das Flugzeug Stück für Stück zusammen und reden ununterbrochen darüber, welche Art von Flugzeug vermutlich am Ende fertig wird.

Air DOS
Jeder schiebt das Flugzeug an bis es gleitet, dann springen sie auf bis es wieder am Boden aufschlägt. Dann schieben sie wieder, springen wieder auf und so weiter ...

Mac Airlines
Alle Stewards, Piloten, Gepäckträger und Ticketverkäufer sehen gleich aus und handeln auch gleich. Immer wenn Du etwas genauer wissen willst, wirst Du nett aber bestimmt darauf hingewiesen, dass Du das nicht wissen musst, nicht wissen willst, und alles so für Dich gemacht wird, dass Du nichts zu wissen brauchst. Also schweig.

Windows Air
Das Terminal ist schön und bunt, mit freundlichen Stewardessen, einfacher Gepäckabgabe und einem sanften Start. Nach etwa 10 Minuten in der Luft explodiert das Flugzeug ohne Warnung.

Windows NT Air
Genauso wie Windows Air, kostet aber mehr und hat grössere Flugzeuge. Zerstört beim Explodieren alle Flugzeuge im Umkreis von 50 Kilometern.

Windows XP-Air
Du gehst zum Flughafen, welcher nur XP-air Flugzeugen die Starterlaubnis gibt. Alle Flugzeuge sind identisch, hell gefärbt und dreimal so gross, wie es notwendig wäre. Die Zeichen sind sehr groß und alle zeigen in die gleiche Richtung. Was immer du machst, ein mit einem Mantel und einem spitzen Hut bekleideter Bekloppter popt auf und will, dass du ihm folgst. Dein Gepäck und deine Kleidung musst du durch die typische XP Kleidung und das typische XP-Gepäck ersetzen. Jeder im übergrossen Flugzeug trägt dasselbe. Das Flugzeug startet nicht, bis du einen Vertrag unterzeichnet hast. Die Boardunterhaltung, die versprochen wurde, fällt aus. Der gleiche Mickymausfilm wird x-mal wiederholt. Du mußt deinen Reiseagenten anrufen, bevor du etwas essen oder trinken darfst. Du wirst regelmäßig während des Fluges gesucht. Wenn du zweimal oder mehr zur Toilette gehst, wirst du angehalten, dein Ticket erneut aufzuladen. Egal wie der Bestimmungsort lautet, bei dem du angemeldet bist, du beendest deinen Flug immer mit Bruchlandung bei Whistler in Kanada.

OS-X Air
Du betrittst einen weißen Terminal, und alles, was du siehst, ist eine Frau, die in der Ecke hinter einem weißen Schreibtisch sitzt. Du gehst und erhältst deine Karte. Sie lächelt und sagt „Willkommen bei OSX-air. Erlaubt uns bitte, ein Foto von Ihnen zu machen“, und schwupps macht dies in diesem Moment eine Kamera in der Wand, die du zuvor nicht gesehen hast. „Danke, hier ist deine Karte“, eine minimalistische Karte mit deiner Abbildung an der Oberseite enthält bereits alle deine Informationen. Eine Tür öffnet sich rechts und du gehst durch. Du betrittst einen grossen offenen Raum mit einem Sitz in der Mitte. Du setzt dich, hörst Musik und schaust dir Filme an, bis zum Ende des Fluges. Du siehst nie irgendeinen der anderen Passagiere. Du landest, und sagst zu dir selbst: wow, das war wirklich nett, aber ich glaube, mir fehlt irgendwie etwas“.

Windows Vista Fluglinien
Du betrittst einen wunderschönen Terminal mit den grössten Flugzeugen, die du je gesehen hast. Alle 10 Schritte kommt ein Sicherheitsbeamter und fragt dich, ob du „sicher“ bist, dass du zu diesem Flugzeug gehen willst, ob du fortfahren oder lieber den Flug annullieren willst. Unsicher dessen, was ein Annullieren zur Folge hätte, gehst du weiter und fragst den Angestellten beim Schreibtisch, warum die Flugzeuge so gross seien. Nachdem der Sicherheitsbeamte sich versichert hat, ob du die Frage wirklich stellen und die Antwort hören möchtest, antwortet er, daß sie grösser seien, weil sich dann die Kunden besser fühlen, aber die Flugzeuge durch diese Bauweise zweimal so langsam seien. Einmal im Flugzeug, wird jeder Passagier erneut von jedem Flugbegleiter einzeln gefragt, ob man sicher sei, daß man diesen Flug nehmen möchte. Nach Start stellen die Piloten fest, daß der Fahrgestelltreiber nicht aktualisiert wurde, mit dem das neue Flugzeug fliegen sollte. Folglich wird er zuhinterst noch befestigt. Dies zwingt das Flugzeug langsamer zu fliegen.

Linux Air
Enttäuschte Angestellte aller anderen Fluglinien entscheiden, ihre eigene Fluglinie zu beginnen. Sie errichten die Flächen, etikettieren Kostenzähler und pflastern die Flugbahnen selbst. Sie erheben eine kleine Gebühr, um die Druckkosten für die Tickets zu finanzieren, aber du kannst die Karte auch downloaden und selber drucken. Wenn du das Flugzeug betrittst, wird dir ein Sitz, vier Schraubbolzen, ein Schlüssel und eine Kopie Sitz-HOWTO.html gegeben. Einst installiert, ist der völlig justierbare Sitz sehr bequem. Das Flugzeug verläßt den Flughafen und kommt rechtzeitig ohne ein einziges Problem an. Die Flugmahlzeit ist wundervoll. Du versuchst Benutzern der anderen Airlines vom grossartigen Flug zu erzählen, aber alles,nwas die sagen können, ist: "Du musst deinen Sitz installieren?


Gruß 
Timo


----------



## Heinzzweidrei (20 März 2012)

Der Ehemann liest Zeitung, plötzlich sagt er melancholisch: "Mein Gott, die größten Esel heiraten die schönsten Frauen!" Seine Gattin 
lächelt: "Oh, danke für das Kompliment!"


----------



## hucki (20 März 2012)

*Wenn Männer krank werden....*

Für gewöhnlich werden Männer nicht krank. Wozu auch? Handelt es sich beim Phänomen "Erkrankung" doch um eine ausschliesslich lästige und ineffiziente Erscheinung. Und wenn Männer doch einmal krank werden, dann nur aufgrund einer grausamen Fügung des Schicksals. Welcher sie dann natürlich gelassen und männlich gegenüberstehen.

Es begab sich aber zu der Zeit, da Weihnachten heranrückte und alle Welt sich vorher zu diversen Festivitäten aufmachte. Da ging auch ich los in die Kneipe meiner Wahl, denn Sie war bevölkert mit allerlei Freunden, die vor den anstehenden Ferien noch einmal dem Gerstensaft zusprechen wollten. Einige Stunden später verliess ich den betreffenden Ort; meine Wohnung war mein Ziel. Nun begab es sich aber, dass mein Telefon schellte und man mir mitteilte, dass - gar nicht weit von meinem jetztigen Standpunkt - noch ein anderes nettes Beisammensein im Gange sei und ob ich mich nicht noch hinzugesellen wolle. Ich wollte. Ich liess mir die Adresse nennen und stellte fest, dass ich lediglich eine Station mit der U-Bahn zurückzulegen hatte. In 10 Minuten sollte ich also dort angelangt sein.

Als Hindernis erwies sich bei der Einhaltung des Zeitplans lediglich die U-Bahn selbst: An der Haltestelle angekommen stellte ich fest, dass noch ganze 15 Minuten vergehen sollten, bis man mich an mein Ziel fahren würde. Eindeutig zu viel.

Männlich beschloss ich also der Dinge zwei:
Erstens: In der Zeit kann ich locker die Strecke laufen.
Zweitens: Los gehts!

Also lief ich los. Um Effizienz (eine typisch männliche Eigenschaft) bemüht, wollte ich natürlich nicht dem Umweg machen, zuerst die Haltestelle zu verlassen, um eine Treppe herauf- und auf der anderen Seite wieder herabzusteigen, nur um den Fussgängerweg zu erreichen. Wozu auch? Der Weg direkt über die Strasse würde mir mindestens 50 Meter des Weges ersparen.

Doch da stellte sich mir ein Hindernis in den Weg. Es hatte die Form einer etwa 90 Zentimeter hohen Betonabsperrung, welche den Fahrbahnrand markierte. Ich besann mich meiner dämli...äh..männlichen Instinkte und überstieg einfach das lächerliche selbsternannte Hindernis.

Plötzlich wurde ich krank. Es muss die Luftfeuchtigkeit gewesen sein, die habe ich noch nie vertragen. Im betreffenden Fall kondensierte sie hinterhältig genau an der Stelle, an der ich meinen Fuss aufzusetzen versuchte. In der Folge eines Moments der Unachtsamkeit und der perfekten männlichen Körperbeherrschung verlor ich das Gleichgewicht und ... stürzte. Meter um Meter dauerte mein Fall, ich beschleunigte auf eine Geschwindigkeit, die der menschliche Körper nicht auszuhalten ausgelegt war - und schlug hart mit dem Brustkorb auf der zuvor erwähnten, 90 Zentimeter hohen Absperrung auf.

Nachdem ich das Bewusstsein einige Stunden später wieder erlangt hatte, war meine Reaktion selbstverständlich typisch männlich: präzise, vorhersagbar, genial.

Ich rang nach Luft.
Und als ich welche bekam, nutzte ich sie, um nach meiner Mami zu rufen.
Dann weinte ich ein bisschen.

Dann wurde ich meiner Verpflichtung gewahr: richtig, man wartete auf mich. Ich musste weiter. Die verschmutzte Kleidung ignorierend setzte ich meinen Weg fort. Weiter und weiter ging ich, bis mir klar wurde: Mist, ich hab die falsche Abzweigung genommen. In der Agonie des Schmerzes, dem Schrecken, gerade noch einmal mit den Leben davon gekommen zu sein, sicher ein nachvollziehbarer Irrtum. Ich verliess mich auf meinen mir angeboreren männlichen Orientierungssinn und lief weiter. Spuren der Stadt folgend, Spuren am Wegesrand deutend näherte ich mich meinem Ziel: Einem....Vogelschutzgebiet??? Verdammt, wer hatte denn das mitten in der Nacht dahingebaut? Wie soll man sich denn orientieren, wenn auf einmal mitten in der Stadt Vogelschutzgebiete entstehen? Doch auch hier wusste ich Rat: Ich rief ein Taxi.

Kaum 2 Minuten später hatte ich einem freundlichen Taxifahrer mein Anliegen und meinen Leidensweg erklärt. Als Mann bedurfte er keiner weiteren Erklärung für seine typisch männliche Reaktion: Er lachte mich aus. "Elender Lakai, fahre er mich gefälligst an mein Ziel" fuhr ich ihn an. 30 Sekunden und 3,50 Euro später warf er mich - immer noch lachend - hinaus, ich sei da. Keinerlei Orientierungssinn, der Typ. Und offenbar vollkommen verrückt.

Doch nicht nur er schien dem Wahnsinn anheimgefallen, auch diverse Stadtplaner schienen in ihren Fieberträumen just in dieser Nacht losgelegt und die Stadt umgebaut zu haben, denn ich war an meinem Ziel angelangt. Hmpf, nicht nur heimlich nachts ein Vogelschutzgebiet anlegen, auch noch ganze Strassenzüge auf andere Kontinente verlegen, wie sollte ich mich da auch orientieren können???

Die Feier an sich jedenfalls war nett. Ein wenig kurz vielleicht, aber wenigstens hörte ich in den 20 Minuten, die sie nach meinem Eintreffen noch dauerte, einen Witz, den ich noch nicht kannte. Gelohnt hatte es sich also allemal.

Am nächsten Morgen erwachte ich zu Hause. Entsetzliche Schmerzen durchfluteten meinen Körper; Ursprung war mein Brustkorb, den ich nach dem Zurückschlagen der Bettdecke völlig zertrümmert vorfand.

Blutüberströmt nutzte ich meine letzten verbliebenen männlichen Kräfte, um das einzig Richtige zu tun: Ich setzte mich ans Steuer und fuhr zum Krankenhaus. In der Ambulanz enpfing mich ein junger Arzt, einem Adonis gleich. Erfahren und kompetent schritt er auf mich zu, mein Retter, mein Held; wehend sein Kittel hinter ihm, die Augen voller Tatendrang, mein Polytrauma zu versorgen und mein Leben zu retten. Und er sprach die Worte: "Nehmen Sie schon einmal Platz, ich werde gleich bei Ihnen sein."

Kaum 2 Stunden später begab er sich zu meinen sterblichen Überresten. Lediglich die Schmerzwahrnehmung schien noch zu funktionieren. Dennoch bestand er auf einer Untersuchung. Aber nun gut, ich bin Laie, ich war als Mann selbstversändlich vorher nie krank, ich weiss nicht, wie so etwas von statten zu gehen hat. Äskulap selbst hätte vermutlich nicht weiser handeln können.

Man liess mir die Wunder der modernen Medizin wiederfahren. Schickte mich in ein Röntgengerät, welches Panoramaaufnahmen meines Leids anfertigte, auf dass die Männer der Wissenschaft meinen geschundenen Körper zu heilen vermögen.

Nach weiteren Stunden der Qual erschien mein Retter und teilte mir folgendes mit: "Sie haben sich bei dem Sturz eine Rippe gebrochen. Nehmen sie dieses Schmerzmittel. Mehr können wir da eh nicht tun. Achja, ein Rezept dürfen wir leider nicht ausstellen - aber wir schicken ihrem Hausarzt einen Brief, in dem wir ihm empfehlen, dass er ihnen eines ausstellt."

Was für ein Stümper! Seine Approbation entziehen müsste man ihm. Ach, was sage ich, entziehen, er wird eh keine haben. Wahrscheinlich ein Student. Oder ein Praktikant. Oder nein - wahrscheinlich ein sadistischer Serienkiller, welcher den Arzt ermordete und sich als ebensolcher ausgab und nun einen Patienten nach dem anderen umbrachte. Mich jedoch würde er nicht bekommen. Ich floh.

Weihnachten rückte nun schon sehr nahe. Und wohin flieht ein Mann? Richtig, zu seiner Mutti. Nachdem ich in ihren Armen mehrere Tage mit Weinen und in der festen Überzeugung, sterben zu müssen, verbracht hatte (unterbrochen nur von einem Anruf eines sogenannten Freundes, der mir empfahl, einmal das Wort "Regression" im Lexikon nachzuschlagen) widmete ich mich den Familienfeierlichkeiten.

Sprich: Ich aß. Wie das zu Weihnachten nunmal so üblich ist. Ich aß Kartoffeln, Gemüse, Fisch, Wildbret, Schokolade, Trüffel, Saucen, verschiedene erlesene Delikatessen, Minzplätzchen und trank dazu Wasser, roten Wein, weissen Wein, Whisky, Bier, Cognac...
doch irgendwie musste irgendetwas schlecht gewesen sein.

Mit meinem verstümmelten Thorax schüttelte ich mich, wild konvulsivisch zuckend über der Toilette und gab die Speisen und Getränke, die ich im Verlauf der letzten Jahrzehnte zu mir genommen hatte, durch alle vorhandenen Öffnungen meines Körpers wieder von mir. Ich war dem Tode nah.

Inzwischen ist es Sommer. Diese lächerliche Fraktur ist verheilt - als hätte sie meinen männlichen Körper je ernsthaft zu bedrohen vermocht - und diese angebliche Infektion des Magen-Darm-Trakts...nunja, aktuell geht das FBI Hinweisen nach, wer einen solchen Anschlag auf mein Leben verübt haben mochte. Jedenfalls habe ich ihnen mehrere Briefe geschrieben und gehe davon aus, dass man sich aus Gründen der Geheimhaltung bis heute nicht wieder bei mir gemeldet hat.

Gestern klingelte mein Nachbar bei mir und fragte an, ob ich ihn ins Krankenhaus verbringen könnte, er habe sich versehentlich beim Holzhacken mit der Kettensäge das Bein abgesägt. Ich schlug die Tür vor seiner Nase zu.
So eine unmännliche Memme.


----------



## roadrunner (21 März 2012)

Ein älterer Herr hängt im Fitnessstudio in den Geräten, 

als er eine junge Traumfrau erspäht. 

Er winkt den Trainer her und fragt ihn: 

"Welches Gerät würden sie mir empfehlen,
um die junge Dame dort drüben gebührend zu beeindrucken?" 

Der Trainer, nach einem kurzen Blick auf den schwitzenden Körper des Alten: 



"Im Foyer steht ein Bankomat!


----------



## Elektrochris (22 März 2012)

Mann und Frau sitzen einander im Zugabteil gegenüber. Man kommt ins Gespräch.  Er: "...und wie heißen Sie?"  Sie: "Carmen."  Er: "Das is' aber n schöner Name."  Sie: "Eigentlich heiße ich Petra, aber den Namen mag ich nicht. Und Autos und Männer sind die Dinge, die ich am Meisten liebe... Daher Car und Men... Carmen."  Sie: Zufrieden?  Er: (mit rotem Gesicht) "Aha..."  Sie: "Und wie heißen Sie?"  Er: ".....Bierfotze...!"


----------



## joergel (22 März 2012)

2000 Freunde auf FB!


----------



## Approx (26 März 2012)

*Hochzeitsnacht*

Eine Frau und ein Mann mittleren Alters lernen sich kennen und beschliessen zu heiraten. 
In der Hochzeitsnacht sagt sie zu ihm: "Sei bitte vorsichtig, ich bin noch Jungfrau."
Er ist erstaunt: "Wie? Ich dachte, Du warst schon dreimal verheiratet gewesen!"
"Ja", antwortet sie, "aber das war so: Mein erster Mann war Psychologe, und er wollte immer nur darueber reden. Mein zweiter Mann war Gynäkologe, der wollte sich alles immer nur anschauen. Und mein dritter Mann war Briefmarkensammler.... Oh Gott, wie ich ihn vermisse."


----------



## Junior (27 März 2012)

Ihr kennt eh alle diese amerikanisch-hysterischen Werbesendungen im Fernsehen?
sooo stellt ihr euch das hier vor ...
..............................
Hallo, ich bin Mike und ich begrüße sie alle zu einer neuen Folge von
Amazing Discoveries. Heute haben wir einen Gast extra aus England zu uns
einfliegen lassen, John, und John hat uns etwas mitgebracht.
Willkommen John!
-Danke Mike.
Was hast du mitgebracht, John?
-Nun Mike, ich hab hier etwas ganz besonderes. Etwas, worauf die ganze
Welt gewartet hat.
Unglaublich, sag uns schnell was es ist...
-Ich hab hier ein weißes viereckiges Material und ein Stöckchen. Sie
werden sich jetzt fragen, "was ist das nun schon wieder?"
Ja, wir sind schon ganz gespannt John. Spann uns nicht länger auf die Folter...
-Nun Mike, wenn ich dieses Stöckchen über das weiße Material bewege,
dann verfärbt sich dieses genau an jenen Stellen, wo das Stöckchen das
weiße Material berührt hat.
Das ist ja unglaublich....
-Ja, aber das ist noch nicht alles Mike. Wenn ich mit dem Stöckchen, das
man übrigens einen Bleistift nennt, einen Buchstaben, so einen wie man
ihn normalerweise auf seinen Computerbildschirm sieht, auf das Material
zeichne...
Unglaublich, langsam begreife ich es. Also wenn man mehrere Buchstaben
nebeneinander zeichnet, dann kann man sogar lesen, ohne einen Bildschirm
zu benötigen.
-Das ist tatsächlich so Mike, du begreifst es. Das Material nennt man
übrigens Papier.
Unglaublich. Also wenn das keine Amazing Discovery ist... Und man
benötigt dafür überhaupt keinen Strom?
-Nein, nein Mike, fantastisch, nicht? Man braucht selbst keine Batterien
oder Akkus.
Junge, Junge das ist ja unglaublich. Ha John, du hast es zugeklappt. Das
kann ich mit meinem Notebook auch.
-Nein Mike, das ist anders, du kannst es so oft falten, wie du willst,
bis es das gewünschte Maß hat.
Hey, du hörst ja gar nicht mehr auf zu falten und es wird immer kleiner
und kleiner. Jetzt passt es sogar in meine Brieftasche. Das ist ja
Unglaublich, jetzt kann ich es immer bei mir tragen. Darf ich es mal
festhalten?
-Aber natürlich Mike. Hier halt mal.
Das ist ja unglaublich John, es wiegt beinah nichts.
-Das stimmt Mike. Es ist 100 mal leichter als das kleinste Notebook.
Kein Akku, 100 mal leichter, unglaublich, ich träume.
-Nein, nein Mike, du träumst nicht. Ich kneif dir mal eben in den Arm.
Kleiner Scherz Mike... ha, ha, ha... schau ich entfalte es wieder und...
pass jetzt gut auf...
Aber John, was tust du jetzt??? Nein, das geht doch nicht du zereist das
Papier in zwei Teile.
-Dieses Material ist so fantastisch, schau Mike. Ich halte die zwei
Teile aneinander und man kann es immer noch lesen.
Unglaublich, das sollte man mal mit einer Diskette probieren, ha ha ha.
Aber was tust du jetzt? Nein, tu's nicht!!! Nicht darauf herumtrampeln.
-Keine Panik Mike, schau mal...
Unglaublich, und man kann es immer noch lesen! Stellt euch vor Leute,
wenn ihr so auf euren Monitor herumtrampeln würdet... Unglaublich, was
für eine Amazing Discovery! Aber sag mal John, wie lange kann man das
Papier aufbewahren?
-Nun, viel länger als eine Diskette oder eine Festplatte, deren
magnetische Eigenschaften auf die Dauer abnehmen.
Unglaublich...
-Aber das ist noch nicht alles!
Nee?
-Du kannst es überall hin mitnehmen, du kannst es sowohl bei hohen als
auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen benutzen. Und wenn du es nicht mehr
benötigst, kannst du noch immer deine Nase damit putzen oder auf dem
WC...., du verstehst was ich meine, Mike.
Ja John, unglaublich... Sag mal, aber das würde bedeuten, dass wir eines
Tages überhaupt keine Computer und Notebooks mehr brauchen. Also John,
du hast mich voll überzeugt...
Nun sagt mal Leute, ist das nicht fantastisch???


----------



## winnman (28 März 2012)

Ich hoffe den hatten wir noch nicht:

Ein junger Mann zieht in die Stadt und geht
zu einem großen Kaufhaus, um sich dort nach einem Job umzusehen. 

*Manager: *"Haben Sie irgendwelche Erfahrungen als
Verkäufer?" 

*Junger Mann: *"Klar, da wo ich herkomme, war ich immer der
Top-Verkäufer!" 

Der Manager findet den selbstbewussten jungen
Mann sympathisch und stellt ihn ein. Der erste Arbeitstag ist hart, aber er
meistert ihn. Nach Ladenschluss kommt der Manager zu ihm. "Wie viele
Kunden hatten Sie denn heute?" 

*Junger Mann: *"Einen." 

*Manager: *"Nur Einen? Unsere Verkäufer machen im Schnitt 20
bis 30 Verkäufe pro Tag! Wie hoch war denn die Verkaufssumme?" 

*Junger Mann: *"210.325 Euro und 65 Cent." 

*Manager: *"210.325 Euro und 65 Cent?! Was haben Sie denn
verkauft?" 

*Junger Mann: *"Zuerst habe ich dem Mann einen kleinen
Angelhaken verkauft, dann habe ich ihm einen mittleren Angelhaken verkauft.
Dann verkaufte ich ihm einen noch größeren Angelhaken und schließlich verkaufte
ich ihm eine neue Angelrute. Dann fragte ich ihn, wo er denn eigentlich zum
Angeln hinwollte, und er sagte 'Hoch an die Küste'. Also sagte ich ihm, er
würde ein Boot brauchen. Wir gingen also in die Bootsabteilung, und ich
verkaufte ihm diese doppelmotorige Seawind. Er bezweifelte, dass sein Honda
Civic dieses Boot würde ziehen können, also ging ich mit ihm rüber in die
Automobilabteilung und verkaufte ihm diesen Pajero mit Allradantrieb." 

*Manager: *"Sie wollen damit sagen, ein Mann kam zu ihnen,
um einen Angelhaken zu kaufen, und Sie haben ihm gleich mehrere Haken, eine
neue Angelrute, ein Boot und einen Geländewagen verkauft?!?" 

*Junger Mann: *"Nein, nein, er kam her und wollte eine Packung
Tampons für seine Frau kaufen, also sagte ich zu ihm: 'Nun, wenn Sie am
Wochenende eh nicht vögeln, könnten Sie ebenso gut angeln fahren.'"


----------



## winnman (28 März 2012)

Wird demnächst in allen KFZ vorgeschrieben:

http://shop.etel-tuning.de/elektronik/128-motorsteuer-gerat.html


----------



## IBFS (31 März 2012)

Im Krankenhaus fragt ein Baby das andere:

 "Was bist denn du?" 

"Ich bin ein Junge"

"Echt, beweis es mir!"

"Gleich wenn die Schwester weg ist."

Die Schwester geht. 

Das Baby zieht die Decke hoch.

"Guck, Blaue Söckchen!"

...


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2012)

Sitzen ein Astronom, ein Physiker und ein Mathematiker im Zug. 

Als sie Schottland erreichen, steht dort ein schwarzes Schaf auf 				      einer Wiese.

Schreit  sofort der Astronom: "Booh, in Schottland sind alle Schafe schwarz!!!" 

"Na na," beruhigt ihn der Physiker, "in Schottland sind wohl nur einige  Schafe schwarz."  

Seufzt der Mathematiker:  "Meine Herren, in Schottland  gibt es mindestens EINE grüne Wiese mit mindestens EINEM Schaf, das auf  mindestens EINER SEITE schwarz ist."


----------



## gravieren (1 April 2012)

Hi

Spendenaufruf für die Rettung der FDP.

Ich habe bereits 250 Euro Spenden wollen. 

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/fdpgala100.html


Gruß Karl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2012)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Spendenaufruf für die Rettung der FDP.
> 
> ...




ROFLMAO Wer den Schaden hat , der spottet jeder Beschreibung ROFLMAO


----------



## winnman (2 April 2012)

Gestern auf RTL 

http://video.weltderwunder.de/playerv/vod-player/video/0_1jk2kbmf/


----------



## zotos (2 April 2012)

Rückrufaktion von IKEA!


----------



## Astralavista (2 April 2012)

Wo ist der Hinweis auf einen Aprilscherz??? *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 April 2012)

is klar... oder ?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (3 April 2012)

winnman schrieb:


> Gestern auf RTL
> 
> http://video.weltderwunder.de/playerv/vod-player/video/0_1jk2kbmf/



Geil.. das bau ich mir in meine 10kV Übergabe ein.. Soll die Stadtwerke doch gucken was sie mit Ihrem Atomstrom machen..


----------



## winnman (4 April 2012)

wirst dann aber eine größere Atombatterie benötigen


----------



## Approx (5 April 2012)

Ich war dabei!




 Approx


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 April 2012)

Passend zu Ostern

Ein altes Ehepaar will mal wieder Sex haben.
Sie drückt ihm ein Kondom in die Hand.
Fragt er: "Was soll das? In unserem Alter ist der Zug mit Nachwuchs doch schon abgefahren."
Meint sie: "Das schon, aber in der Apothekenumschau stand, dass man von alten Eieren Salmonellen bekommen kann."


----------



## david.ka (10 April 2012)

Eine Frau kommt mit geschwollenem Gesicht zum Arzt: "Herr Doktor, Herr  Doktor, was soll ich nur tun? Mein Mann schlägt mich jedesmal, wenn er  vom Trinken nach Hause kommt."
Der Arzt rät: "Kochen sie sich einen Kamillentee und gurgeln sie diesen,  sobald ihr Mann nach Hause kommt. Gurgeln Sie bis er eingeschlafen ist.  Kommen sie in einem Monat bitte wieder in meine Praxis."
Bei der Kontrolle ist sie überglücklich, die liebe Frau. "Herr Doktor",  sagt sie, "ihr Rat hat Wunder gewirkt! Mein Mann hat mich - seitdem ich  den Kamillentee gurgle - nicht einmal geschlagen!"
Meint der Arzt: "Wusste ich's doch. Es lag an Ihrem Gelaber".


----------



## Approx (12 April 2012)

*Stiftung Warentest 1984*

 Wo se Recht hatten, da hatten se Recht...


----------



## Junior (12 April 2012)

Zum Tod des Erfinders des abgebildeten Computers ist das aber nicht gerade freundlich.
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/jacktramiel100.html

MfG   Günter.


----------



## Approx (13 April 2012)

Zur Info: Der abgebildete Computer ist kein C64, aber was solls...


----------



## OWLer (13 April 2012)

Also ich sehe da einen C64 in der alten Brotkasten Bauform...

Grüße

Owler


----------



## M-Ott (13 April 2012)

OWLer schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da einen C64 in der alten Brotkasten Bauform...


:shock::shock::shock:
WAAAAS? Wo soll denn da der C64 sein???


----------



## OWLer (13 April 2012)

Also ich bin von diesem Bild ausgegangen... 
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/jacktramiel100.html

Wer richtig lesen kann war schon immer im Vorteil ;-)

Grüße

Owler


----------



## GLT (13 April 2012)

Was ist das dann für ein Teil, dass vor den Kiddies auf dem Tisch liegt?
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/jacktramiel100~magnifier_pos-2.html


----------



## Junior (13 April 2012)

Hallo, na da war ich ja wohl völlig daneben.




MfG   Günter.


----------



## eliaskrg (13 April 2012)

der C64 war noch vor meiner Zeit, ich hatte so ein "Schneider" Teil, da konnte man Disketten so in die Tastatur schieben, zuerst bootet man MS-DOS per Diskette, und dann wird Larry 1 eingelegt


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 April 2012)

Was haben fünf Blondinen und fünf CPUs von Siemens gemeinsam?

Eine hurt immer


----------



## winnman (19 April 2012)

wider mal was zum lachen: 
Nach der Suche eines Generatorspannungsreglers gerade entdeckt:

Anhang anzeigen Schwanzloser Generator.pdf


 http://german.alibaba.com/product-gs/generator-avr-krs440-automatic-voltage-regulator-346305453.html


----------



## altelulex (20 April 2012)

Echt lustig ... aber schuld ist wie immer die Übersetzung per Tool statt per Hirn. Im Englischen Angebot sieht man was eigentlich dahinter steckt:
http://wxkerui.en.alibaba.com/produ...r_AVR_KRS440_automatic_voltage_regulator.html


----------



## da_kine (20 April 2012)

Ein Witz ist nicht mehr lustig, wenn man Ihn erklären muss...


----------



## rheumakay (20 April 2012)

nicht mit vollem Magen anschauen..


----------



## Paule (20 April 2012)

Warum können Frauen keine Autos reparieren?


----------



## Cassandra (21 April 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Warum können Frauen keine Autos reparieren?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 17251



Weil die Kerle nur dastehen und gaffen, anstatt hilfsbereit die Bluse zu öffnen und die Stopper rechts und links weggleiten zu lassen!


----------



## Paule (21 April 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Weil die Kerle nur dastehen und gaffen, anstatt hilfsbereit die Bluse zu öffnen und die Stopper rechts und links weggleiten zu lassen!


*ROFL*
Sehr amüsante Idee!


----------



## TimoB (3 Mai 2012)

Geht ein Jäger auf Bärenjagd. Endlich erblickt er einen Bären und schießt. 
Nachdem sich der Rauch verzogen hat, war von dem Bären nichts zu sehen. 
Da tippt ihm der Bär plötzlich auf die Schulter und sagt: 

"Entweder du lässt dich von mir bumsen oder fressen!" 

Jäger: "Na, dann lieber bumsen" 

Danach geht der Jäger verärgert nach Hause und schwört sich selbst, 
den Bären morgen zu töten. 
Am nächsten Morgen geht er wieder in den Wald. Er sichtet den Bären, schießt 
und als sich der Rauch verzogen hat, war wieder nichts vom Bären zu sehen. 

Dieser tippt wieder an seine Schulter und sagt: "Entweder du läßt dich 
bumsen oder ich fresse dich." 
Der arme Jäger zieht sich grollend die Hose aus und geht danach wieder 
verärgert nach Hause. 

Am nächsten Morgen geht der Jäger abermal in den Wald: "Diesmal erwische 
ich den Bären aber bestimmt". 
Schon nach kurzer Zeit sieht er wieder den Bären, schießt, und ... 

Wieder steht der Bär hinter ihm und grinst: 
"Du bist nicht wegen dem Jagen hier, oder?"


----------



## TimoB (7 Mai 2012)

Ein Paar fährt im Winter über eine
Landstraße.
Plötzlich entdeckt Sie neben der Straße
etwas.
Sie bittet ihren Mann anzuhalten und sieht
nach.
Es handelt sich um ein junges Stinktier.

Sie: "Das Kleine lebt noch! Laß es uns
mitnehmen, etwas aufwärmen und dann wieder
freilassen."

Er: "Nun gut, machen wir's."

Sie: "Es ist aber halb erfroren, wie
sollen wir es am besten
transportieren?"

Er: "Nimm es zwischen die Beine, da ist
es schön warm."

Sie: "Naja, aber der Gestank...?"

Er: "Halt ihm doch die Nase zu!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Mai 2012)

Die Haushälterin zum Pfarrer: Unser Messwein ist bald alle.
Pfarrer: Den Messwein trinke nur ich also ist es mein Messwein
Später
Haushälterin: Herr Pfarrer ihr Mittagessen ist fertig
Pfarrer: Das Mittagessen nehmen wir gemeinsam ein, also ist es unser Mittagessen.
Nach dem Essen steht der Pfarrer auf.
Haushälterin: Herr Pfarrer, Ihr Hosenladen ist auf, und unser Penis schaut raus.


----------



## Solaris (11 Mai 2012)

Die Ehefrau kommt früher als erwartet nach Hause und findet ihren  Ehemann im Schlafzimmer beim Sex mit einer sehr attraktiven jungen Frau.  Sie war einigermaßen aufgeregt. 
"Du bist ein respektloses Schwein", schreit sie ihren Mann an. "Wie  wagst Du es, mir das anzutun - einer treuen Frau, der Mutter Deiner  Kinder! Ich verlasse Dich. Ich reiche die Scheidung ein!"
Der Ehemann erwiderte: "Warte eine Minute. Wenn Du mich noch ein wenig gern hast, lass' Dir erzählen, was geschehen ist."
"Gut, fang an" schluchzte sie, "aber das sind die letzten Worte, die Du zu mir sagst!"
Und der Ehemann begann: "Gut, ich wollte gerade in mein Auto einsteigen  um Heim zufahren, als mich diese junge Frau hier fragte, ob ich ihr  helfen kann. Sie schaute so niedergeschlagen und hilflos aus, ich hatte  Mitleid mit ihr und sagte, sie soll einsteigen.
Ich bemerkte, dass sie sehr dünn war, nicht gut angezogen und schmutzig.  Sie sagte mir, dass sie schon drei Tage nichts gegessen hätte.
Ich hatte Mitleid, brachte sie hierher und wärmte ihr die Enchiladas auf  (mex. Maisomelette mit Chili), die ich für Dich letzte Nacht gemacht  hatte und wovon Du keine gegessen hast, weil Du abnehmen willst.
Das arme Ding verschlang sie in Sekunden.
Außerdem brauchte sie eine Säuberung. Ich schlug ihr vor, eine Dusche zu  nehmen und während sie duschte, stellte ich fest, dass ihre Kleidung  schmutzig und zerrissen war. Ich habe sie sofort weggeworfen. Dann  brauchte sie etwas zum Anziehen; ich gab ihr die Designerjeans, die Du  schon seit ein paar Jahren hast und nie getragen hattestt, weil Du  glaubtest, dass sie zu eng seien. Ich gab ihr auch die Unterwäsche, die  ich Dir einmal zum Geburtstag schenkte und die Du auch nicht getragen  hast, weil Du sagtest, dass ich keinen guten Geschmack hätte. Ich fand  die sexy Bluse, die Du von meiner Schwester zu Weihnachten bekommen und  auch nie getragen hast, nur um sie zu ärgern. Ich schenkte ihr auch die  Schuhe, die Du in einer teuren Boutique gekauft hattest und auch nie  benutzt hast, weil einige in Deinem Büro die gleichen haben."
Der Ehemann nahm sich ein Stück Brot und fuhr fort: "Sie war so dankbar  für mein Verständnis und die Hilfe. Als ich sie zur Tür begleitete,  drehte sich zu mir mit Tränen in den Augen um und sagte: "Bitte, hast Du  noch andere Sachen, die Deine Frau nicht benutzt?."


----------



## Mr.Spok (11 Mai 2012)

Nur Mist wenn es regnet, und der Schirm wird gebraucht.


----------



## ch1576 (14 Mai 2012)

Bei dem Bild von Mr.Spok fiel mir ein das ich etwas ähnliches auch in meiner Sammlung habe:


----------



## Schelka (20 Mai 2012)

Ein Junge prahlt: "Mein Opa ist Pastor, alle sagen Hochwürden zu ihm." Ein anderer Junge daraufhin: "Mein Opa ist Kardinal, alle sagen Eminenz zu ihm." Da sagt Franz: "Mein Opa wiegt 200 Kilo und wenn der auf die Straße geht sagen alle: Allmächtiger Gott!


----------



## Krumnix (1 Juni 2012)

http://www.harmbengen.de/toonpool/2012%2005%2022%20facebook-aktie_1689515.jpg
Mal was zu Facebook


----------



## zotos (1 Juni 2012)

Eine Gruppe von Technikern und eine Gruppe von Betriebswirten fahren mit dem Zug zu einer Tagung. Jeder Betriebswirt besitzt eine Fahrkarte, dagegen hat die ganze Gruppe der Techniker nur eine einzige Karte.

Plötzlich ruft einer der Techniker: "Der Schaffner kommt!", worauf sich alle Techniker in eine der Toiletten zwingen. Der Schaffner kontrolliert die Betriebswirte, sieht, dass das WC besetzt ist und klopft an die Tür: "Die Fahrkarte bitte!" Einer der Techniker schiebt die Fahrkarte unter der Tür durch und der Schaffner zieht zufrieden ab.

Auf der Rückfahrt beschließen die Betriebswirte, denselben Trick anzuwenden und kaufen nur eine Karte für die ganze Gruppe. Sie sind sehr verwundert, als sie merken, dass die Techniker diesmal überhaupt keine Fahrkarte haben.

Wieder ruft einer der Techniker: "Der Schaffner kommt!". Sofort stürzen die Betriebswirte in das eine WC, die Techniker machen sich etwas gemütlicher auf den Weg zum anderen WC.

Bevor der letzte der Techniker die Toilette betritt, klopft er bei den Betriebswirten an: "Die Fahrkarte bitte!"

Und die Moral von der Geschichte? Betriebswirte könne die Methoden der Techniker anwenden, aber verstehen werden sie diese nie!


----------



## 32199 (8 Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## 32199 (8 Juni 2012)

Der alte Professor begann jede Vorlesung mit einem vulgären Witz. Nach einem wirklich anstößigen Exemplar einigten sich die Studentinnen, geschlossen den Hörsaal zu verlassen, wenn er wieder so was erzählen würde. Allerdings bekam der Professor Wind von der Sache. Am nächsten Morgen kam er in den Hörsaal und sagte:
"Guten Morgen! Haben Sie schon von dem großen Mangel an Huren in Indien gehört?"
Jetzt standen alle weiblichen Studenten auf und wollten hinausgehen. "Warten Sie, meine Damen" rief der Professor, "das Schiff nach Indien geht doch erst morgen!"


----------



## 32199 (8 Juni 2012)

Das ist auch nicht schlecht--unglaublich eigentlich!


----------



## 32199 (13 Juni 2012)

Hier wurde eine 2TB Festplatte für ca.125 EUR bestellt und geliefert! Nach dem öffnen des Gehäuses stellt man fest, dass hier ein 2GB Stick verbaut wurde und ein paar Schrauben verklebt wurden um das Gewicht vorzutäuschen!





Einfach schön!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 Juni 2012)

1234567890


----------



## Smaragd (14 Juni 2012)

Haha gutes Wortspiel!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juni 2012)

Kennt Ihr das schon?

http://de.akinator.com/#

Funktioniert richtig gut, auch wenn die gewählte Figur nicht aus Harry Potter stammt.
Einfach mal mit einem weniger bekannten Promi ausprobieren


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Juni 2012)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das schon?
> 
> http://de.akinator.com/#
> 
> ...




Moin,

ja, den gab es hier schon mal. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her. Und wir hatten die Kiste damals sogar schon so weit, dass er "Vierlagig" kannte! Aber wie gesagt: Das ist lange, lange her...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 Juni 2012)

> Die niederländische Nationalmannschaft besuchte gestern ein ukrainisches Waisenhaus.
> Dabei kam es zu ergreifenden Szenen:"Es ist schon hart, diese verzweifelten Gesichter zu sehen.
> Aber das führt einem auch vor Augen, wie gut man es eigentlich hat!" sagte der kleine Alexej (6)
> nach dem Treffen.



Woanders geklaut und für gut befunden!

Gruß,,
dia


----------



## Tommi (20 Juni 2012)

Dia, bitte keine Diskriminierung... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hucki (20 Juni 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> _Die niederländische Nationalmannschaft besuchte gestern ein ukrainisches Waisenhaus._
> _Dabei kam es zu ergreifenden Szenen:"Es ist schon hart, diese verzweifelten Gesichter zu sehen. _
> _Aber das führt einem auch vor Augen, wie gut man es eigentlich hat!" sagte der kleine Alexej (6)_
> _nach dem Treffen.
> _...


Hab' da heute auch was gehört:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Holland und dem kleinen i ?





Das i hat wenigstens einen Punkt.


----------



## Casis (21 Juni 2012)

Sehr gemein wie jetzt die armen Holländer runter gemacht werden!

Hatte vor dem Spiel im Radio nen Witz gehört:
"Wir müssen auf die Holländer acht geben - die können nämlich zaubern."
"Wie kommst du darauf"
"Na die machen schon mal aus Wasser Tomaten"


----------



## vierlagig (21 Juni 2012)

wie funktioniert Vertrieb und was kann man auf der anderen Seite tun - Dieter Schäfer* zeigt es uns:


```
Von: Bärbel Müller [Bärbel.Müller@SoftwareBude.de]
Gesendet: Mittwoch, 20. Juni 2012 14:18
An: Schäfer, Dieter
Betreff: SuperProdukt SoftwareBude


Sehr geehrter Herr Schäfer,


 


Mein Name ist Bärbel Müller und ich arbeite fuer SoftwareBude.Leider konnte ich Sie heute Vormittag nicht persoenlich erreichen. Wie ich meinen Unterlagen entnehmen konnte, haben Sie Interesse an SuperProdukt gezeigt und leider vor schon etwas laengerer Zeit eine Testversion zu diesem Thema heruntergeladen. Falls Sie Fragen, Probleme oder weiteres Interesse zu diesem oder anderen Produkten haben, zoegern Sie bitte nicht mich zu kontaktieren.
 


Mit freundlichem Gruß / Kind Regards 


Bärbel Müller
Sales Associate DACH | SoftwareBude - Simplicity at Work | www.SoftwareBude.de






-----


From: Schäfer, Dieter [mailto:    ] 
Sent: 20 June 2012 13:53
To: Bärbel Müller
Cc: Meier, Dieter
Subject: AW: Produkt SoftwareBude


 


Sehr geehrte Frau Müller, 


 


es handelt sich zumindest um ein Mißverständnis.


Ich bin tätig als Dienstleister für externe Kunden, in diesem konkreten Fall für die Firma Endkunden GmbH (falls Sie jetzt flugs im CRM nachschlagen: ich vermute, daß Herr Meier momentan wenig Begeisterung für proaktive Vertriebstätigkeit aufbringen wird), welche SuperProdukt einsetzt, und dies bereits seit einer Zeit, als die Firma noch SoftwareHütte hieß.


Insofern habe ich kaum technischen oder sonstigen Klärungsbedarf.


Daß ich auf der Seite mit den Testversionen gelandet bin, liegt eher an der subjektiv ungewohnt zerfaserten Struktur der SoftwareBude-Webpräsenz, auf der ich mich als eher versierter Internetbenutzer nur schwer zurechfinde, Intuition bringt mich dort nicht zum Ziel.


Der Zeck des Besuches der Seite war primär, in Erfahrung zu bringen, ob es für die beim Kunden im Einsatz befindlichen Produkte Aktualisierungen gibt.


 


Ich empfinde es als befremdlich, wie Sie sich durch den sanften Zwang zur Identifizierung der Besucher Ihrer Seiten in die Lage versetzen, diesen Besuchern aufzulauern und dann derart energisch nachzustellen.


Es wäre mir lieber gewesen, wenn der Support in der Vergangenheit ebenso zielstrebig agiert hätte.


 


In diesem Kontext möchte ich darum bitten, von weiteren vertriebstechnisch motivierten Versuchen der Kontaktaufnahme abzusehen. Ebenso wünsche ich nicht aufgrund evtl. wahrgenommener Kritik mit Befragungen zur Kundenzufriedenheit überschüttet zu werden.


 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 


Dieter Schäfer


Dienstleistungs GmbH & Co. KG
Endkundenstraße 1
11111 Endkundenort


------


Von: Bärbel Müller 
Gesendet: Mittwoch, 20. Juni 2012 15:02
An: Thomas Böhmer
Betreff: FW: Produkt SoftwareBude


 


fyi


[...]


-----


Von: Thomas Böhmer [Thomas.Böhmer@SoftwareBude.de]
Gesendet: Mittwoch, 20. Juni 2012 23:12
An: Schäfer, Dieter
Cc: Bärbel Müller; Thomas Böhmer
Betreff: AW: Produkt SoftwareBude




Sehr geehrter Herr Schäfer,


 


Danke für Ihre zielführende und pro aktive Kritik!


 


Sie haben auch Ihre Email sehr schön formuliert, fast wie Goethe oder Schiller es heute auch schreiben würden, jedoch auch sehr unverschämt für jemanden der noch nie Frau Müller vorher gesehen oder gesprochen hat…!


 


Ihr Zitat: …Ich empfinde es als befremdlich, wie Sie sich durch den sanften Zwang zur Identifizierung der Besucher Ihrer Seiten in die Lage versetzen, diesen Besuchern aufzulauern und dann derart energisch nachzustellen.


 


 


Für Kritik sind wir wirklich offen, aber dann muß sie schon auf einem angemessenen Niveau sein!


 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Thomas Böhmer


Named Account Manager | SoftwareBude – now including the people and products of SoftwareHütte | www.SoftwareBude.de 




This message is for the designated recipient only and may contain privileged, proprietary, or otherwise private information. If you have received it in error, please notify the sender immediately and delete all copies. Any other use of the email by you is prohibited.


 




-----


Sehr geehrter Herr Böhmer, 




da, wie auch Ihnen sicher bekannt ist, es sich bei der Firma SoftwareBude nicht um eine Ich-AG in Person von Frau Müller handelt, sondern um ein Unternehmen von signifikanter Größe, bezog sich das von mir gewählte "Sie" selbstverständlich nicht auf eine einzelne Person, sondern ich äußerte meine ganz subjektive Verärgerung über Akquisestrategien, die das Unternehmen, für das auch Sie (das meint jetzt Herrn Böhmer) tätig sind, praktiziert und zu verantworten hat, ohne in personelle Details abzuschweifen.




Daß Sie persönlich einen vermeintlich realen Schutzbedarf für Ihre Mitarbeiter zu erkennen glauben und umgehend handeln, ehrt Sie einerseits, andererseits läßt Ihr teilweiser Verzicht auf eine gewisse professionelle Distanz, dazu zählt insbesondere Ihre sehr imperativlastige Ausdrucksweise (jeder von Ihnen selbst formulierte Satz endet mit einem Ausrufezeichen), ihre Forderung nach einem angemessenen Niveau in einem interessanten Licht erscheinen, und gleichzeitig stellt sich mir die Zusatzfrage, wie offen für Kritik Sie tatsächlich sind.




Die Produkte von SoftwareBude, die mir persönlich bekannt sind, genießen meine Wertschätzung, und damit die Arbeit der Menschen, die diese erschaffen haben. Natürlich müssen diese kreativen Schöpfungen auch zu Geld gemacht werden, damit die Schöpfer ihre Existenz bestreiten können. Wer könnte das ignorieren. Nur schlägt mitunter die Kreativität der Marketingstrategen über die Stränge. Wenn man nicht einmal mehr eine Maustaste klicken kann, ohne daß man unmittelbar von Verkäufern kontaktiert wird, dann wirkt dies eher verstörend und bevormundend.




Sie beklagen Unverschämtheit, gleichzeitig verweigern Sie den Respekt gegenüber ausdrücklich geäußerten Wünschen von Menschen, die die eigene Wertschätzung für SoftwareBude-Produkte in Begeisterung bei potentiellen oder auch Bestandskunden umsetzen könnten, die unter anderem darin bestanden, von weiteren unerwünschten Versuchen der Kontaktaufnahme abzusehen, stattdessen nehmen Sie die Kritik eben genau nicht an und knüpfen das Recht, solche zu äußern an von Ihnen individuell diktierte Einstiegshürden, was ich sehr bedaure.




Wenn sich die Zahl Ihrer Kunden von 100.000 (Quelle: http://www.SoftwareBude.de/company/ ) um genau 1 verringert, dann fällt das in der Quartalsbilanz garantiert keinem auf.




Ich danke Ihnen für die Offenheit, mit der Sie einen kleinen Einblick in die gelebte Unternehmenskultur von SoftwareBude zu gewähren bereit waren.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen




Dieter Schäfer
```

es handelt sich um einen echten email-Verkehr
*Namen von Personen, Firmen und Produkten geändert


----------



## ALgG (21 Juni 2012)

Schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Mir fallen da so um die 20 Unternehmensnamen ein um Softwarebude zu ersetzen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Juni 2012)

Was es nicht alles bei Amazon gibt... scheint aber eine gute Resonanz zu haben... die Kommentare dazu sind der Brüller :-D


----------



## thomas_1975 (26 Juni 2012)

einfach gut, oder ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Juni 2012)

GEIL wie du an mir knabberst, mich überall leckst... 
Und wenn ich unten tropfe leckt deine Zunge alles 
gierig weg bis ich ganz in Dir bin!! Dein Magnum-Eis


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2012)

pfui, Gerhard...das hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet.
Jetzt ist mir der Hunger auf Magnun-Eis vergangen


----------



## ALgG (27 Juni 2012)

http://youtu.be/5tr9uyIyA0s


----------



## Manfred Stangl (29 Juni 2012)

Zwar schon ne Weile her, aber dennoch....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juni 2012)

Aus dem Selbsterfahrungsseminar "Positives Denken für Frauen über 40" 
wurde mir das Ergebnisprotokoll zugespielt:

WIR FRAUEN:

Ich lese keine Anleitungen. Ich drücke Knöpfe bis es klappt.
Ich brauche keinen Alkohol um peinlich zu sein. Das krieg 
ich auch so hin!
Wenn ich ein Vogel wäre, wüsste ich ganz genau, wen ich 
als Erstes anscheißen würde!
Ich bin nicht zickig, ich bin „emotionsflexibel“
Die schönsten Worte der Welt? "Ich geh shoppen"
Ich habe keine Macken! Das sind Special Effects!
Frauen müssen wie FRAUEN aussehen und nicht wie tapezierte 
Knochen!
Vergeben und vergessen? Ich bin weder Jesus, noch habe ich 
Alzheimer.
Wir Frauen sind Engel und wenn man uns die Flügel bricht, fliegen 
wir weiter - auf einem Besen! Wir sind ja schließlich flexibel!
Das ist kein Speck! Das ist erotische Nutzfläche!
Als Gott die Männer schuf, versprach er, dass ideale Männer an jeder 
Ecke zu finden sein werden – und dann machte er die Erde rund.
Auf meinem Grabstein soll stehen: “Guck nicht so doof, ich läge 
jetzt auch lieber am Strand!“
Tja, WIR FRAUEN sind eben einzigartig !!!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2012)

Unterhalten sich zwei Mitarbeiter über den Führungsstil von  Vorgesetzten. Dabei kommen sie übereinstimmend zu folgenden  Führungsmethoden von Chefs:

Methode Nilpferd: Kurz auftauchen, Maul aufreissen und wieder untertauchen.

Methode Hubschrauber: In höheren Regionen schweben, kurz absinken, alles aufwirbeln, wieder abheben.

Methode Champignon: Heranwachsen lassen, Köpfe abreissen, neue nachwachsen lassen.


----------



## GLT (30 Juni 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Methode Champignon: Heranwachsen lassen, Köpfe abreissen, neue nachwachsen lassen.


Unvollständig

stets im halbdunkeln lassen
täglich etwas Mist darüber streuen
strecken einige die Köpfe - abschneiden
neue nachwachsen lassen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juni 2012)

Methode Krokodil: Bis zum Hals im Dreck stecken - aber das Maul groß aufreißen.

Methode Jeans: An den wichtigsten Stellen sitzen die größten Nieten.

Methode Moses: Das Volk in die Wüste führen und auf ein Wunder hoffen.

Methode Almhütte: Hoch oben angesiedelt, aber ganz primitiv eingerichtet.

Methode Fallobst: Wenn Entscheidungen reif sind, fallen sie von selbst.

Methode Känguru: Einen leeren Beutel haben, aber große Sprünge machen wollen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> pfui, Gerhard...das hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet.
> Jetzt ist mir der Hunger auf Magnun-Eis vergangen



Ich bin entsetzt. Wie kann ein grundanständiger 
Mensch wie Du solche Gedanken haben?


----------



## thomas_1975 (2 Juli 2012)

Hi,
anbei das neue System zur Armhaarentfernung





gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr.Spok (3 Juli 2012)

1. Gehe auf den Google Translator http://translate.google.com/

2. Kopiere: 
pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk

3. Deutsch wählen und vorlesen lassen

4. Tanzen. :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2012)

vor Monaten war das noch ein Geheimtipp - mittlerweile freut man sich wohl mehr darüber, dass da statt "Anhören" "Beatbox" steht...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Juli 2012)

vierlagig schrieb:


> vor Monaten war das noch ein Geheimtipp - mittlerweile freut man sich wohl mehr darüber, dass da statt "Anhören" "Beatbox" steht...



Ganz klar Methode Nilpferd ROFLMAO



> Methode Nilpferd: Kurz auftauchen, Maul aufreissen und wieder untertauchen.


----------



## Cassandra (3 Juli 2012)

Ein Stotterer bewirbt sich bei einer Vertreterfirma, die Bibeln an der Haustür verkauft. 
Er bekommt den Job. Der Chef gibt ihm 100 Bibeln mit und sagt: 
„Die müssen heute verkauft werden, also strenge dich an!“ 

Am Abend kommt der Stotterer zurück, er hat alle Bibeln verkauft. 
Der Chef staunt: „Wie hast du denn das gemacht?“ 
– „I... I...Ich hhh...habe bei den Leu...Leu...Leuten geklingelt und sie ge...ge...gefragt, 
ob sie die B..., die B...., die Bibel kaufen wollen, oder ob ich´s ih...ih....ihnen vorlesen soll.“


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Juli 2012)

*Die Rechte der Frau in Bayern*

maxi als Bub im Interview 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fSe-JqiIyo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tommi (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

diese Steuerung ist so in Betrieb, was ist der Fehler?  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juli 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> diese Steuerung ist so in Betrieb, was ist der Fehler?
> 
> ...



Es Steckt keine Speicherkarte, und die Pufferbatterie ist leer!
:sm5: :icon_lol:

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Juli 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> diese Steuerung ist so in Betrieb, was ist der Fehler?



Die Pappe ist nicht geerdet. 

PS: Ist das das Meisterstück von maxi?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juli 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Pappe ist nicht geerdet.



Boah, so lange Pappe nicht nass ist, gilt ein Pappschrank als Schutzisoliert. 

Aber der Schrank kann ohne Werkzeug geöffnet werden, da das Tesa-Schloss fehlt.
So etwas ist nicht erlaubt.

@Tommie, wenn ihr so eure Weißen Geräte baut, macht mir das Angst. Ich bin mit
eueren Geräten vollausgestattet :sm14:.


----------



## martin1988 (4 Juli 2012)

Für das Kind im Mann!


----------



## Tommi (4 Juli 2012)

bzgl. Pappschaltschrank:

@Timo --->>> richtig
(über Probleme nach Stromausfall hat mein Kollege ihn aufgeklärt) 

@Gerhard --->>> richtig 

@RN --->>> das ist nicht bei uns  :!:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Approx (5 Juli 2012)

Das lange gesuchte Teilchen...

ENDLICH!



Gruß Approx


----------



## Solaris (6 Juli 2012)

Ein Mensch, der hatte Langeweile,
  da stritten sich die Körperteile
  sehr heftig und mit viel Geschrei,
  wer nun der Chef von Ihnen sei?!

   „Natürlich ich!“ sprach das Gehirn.
  „Ich sitz ganz oben, hinter der Stirn,
  bin stets am Denken, muss euch leiten.
  Bin Nummer Eins, wer will’s bestreiten?“

   Die Beine riefen halb im Spaße:
  „Gib nicht so an, du Wabbelmasse!
  Durch uns kann sich der Mensch erst regen,
  sich umtun und nach vorn bewegen!“

   Die Augen riefen:
  „Uns sollte man zum Chef erklären!
  Wenn wir nicht ständig Wachsam währen!“

   Und plötzlich pfiffen auch die Ohren:
  „Ohn´ uns, wär´s Gleichgewicht verloren!“

   Das Herz die Nieren und die Lunge,
  die Nase, Arme als auch Zunge:
  Ein jeder legte schlüssig dar,
  dass Er der Chef vom Ganzen war!

   Bevor das Streitgespräch erlosch, 
pfurzt jemand: „Hey, ich bin hier der Boss!“

   Ha ha, wie alle Körperteile lachen!
  „Das Loch…“ und ihre Späße machen,
  Doch der Arsch war schon entschlossen,
  hat zielbewusst sich ganz  verschlossen.

   Er dachte starsinnig bei sich:
  „Hm, die zeit arbeitet für mich.
  Wenn ich mich weigere zu scheissen,
  wird ich die Macht schon an mich reißen!“

   Schlaff wurden Ohren, Arme, Beine.
  Die Galle, sie produzierte plötzlich Steine,
  Das Herz, es stockte schon bedenklich,
  das Hirn, es fühlte sich sehr kränklich.

   Doch das Gesäß, es blieb knallhart.
  Kein leises Fürzchen kam in Fahrt.

   Zum Schluss da sahen´s alle ein:
  Der Boss kann bloß das Arschloch sein!

   Und die Moral von der Geschicht?

   „Mit Fleiß und Arbeit schafft man´s nicht!
  Denn warum soll die Ritze schwitzen,
  wenn weiter man kommt mit aussitzen?

   Um Boss zu werden hilft allein,
  ein Arschloch von Format zu sein,
  dass mit viel Lärm und ungeniert
  nichts als nur Scheisse produziert!“


----------



## BenR (9 Juli 2012)

*"Kluge" Sprüche for Runaways*

1. Where there's a will, I want to be in it.

2. The last thing I want to do is hurt you. But it's still on my list.

3. Since light travels faster than sound, some people appear bright until you
hear them speak.

4. If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong.

5. We never really grow up, we only learn how to act in public.

6. War does not determine who is right - only who is left..

7. Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.

8. They begin the evening news with 'Good Evening,' then proceed to tell you why it isn't.

9. To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.

10. Buses stop in bus stations. Trains stop in train stations. On my desk is a work station.

11. I thought I wanted a career. Turns out I just wanted pay checks.

12. In filling out an application, where it says, 'In case of emergency, notify:' I put 'DOCTOR.'

13. I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you.

14. Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy.

15. Behind every successful man is his woman. Behind the fall of a successful man is usually another woman.

16. A clear conscience is the sign of a fuzzy memory.

17. You do not need a parachute to skydive. You only need a parachute to skydive twice.

18. Money can't buy happiness, but it sure makes misery easier to live with.

19. There's a fine line between cuddling and holding someone down so they can't get away.

20. I used to be indecisive. Now I'm not so sure.

21. You're never too old to learn something stupid.

22. To be sure of hitting the target, shoot first and call whatever you hit the target.

23. Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.

24. Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.

25. Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car. Amen

26. I'm supposed to respect my elders, but it’s getting harder and harder for me to find one now.

27. Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

28. I want to die peacefully in my sleep, like my grandfather, not screaming and yelling like the passengers in his car.


----------



## Solaris (10 Juli 2012)

Unterhalten sich zwei Frauen über ihre Eheprobleme.
"Mein Mann hat immer nur seine verrückte Fotografie im Kopf. Gestern habe ich meine Koffer gepackt und bin ausgezogen."
"Und wie hat er es aufgenommen?"
"Mit Weitwinkel, Blitz und Blende 8!"


----------



## Solaris (10 Juli 2012)

Herbert kommt ins Büro und sieht wie sein Kollege ein ganz kleines  weißes Pferd unter dem Arm trägt. Es ist genau wie ein normales Pferd.  Es lebt, nur alles viel,  viel kleiner. Herbert fragt seinen Kollegen:  „Was hast du denn da?“
  Der Kollege antwortet:“ Na ein Pferd, das siehst du doch. Vorne an der  Kreuzung steht eine Fee – da kannst du dir alles wünschen!“Herbert  rennt aus dem Büro zur Kreuzung.
   Einige Zeit später kommt Herbert wutentbrannt wieder mit einer Melone  unter dem Arm und mehreren kleinen Schweinen hinter sich herlaufend  zurück. Herbert läuft zu seinem Kollegen und schreit: “Du Idiot!  Konntest du mir nicht sagen, das die Fee schwerhörig ist?“
  Darauf der Kollege:“Wieso, was hast du dir gewünscht?“
  Herbert:“Ich habe mir eine Million gewünscht und das in kleinen Scheinen.“
  Kollege:“Glaubst du ich habe mir einen 30cm langen Schimmel gewünscht!?“


----------



## Solaris (10 Juli 2012)

Eines Nachts brachte ein Typ seine Freundin 
nach Hause. 

Dort angekommen, beim Austausch des 
Gute-Nacht-Kusses, fühlte er sich ein wenig 
geil. 

Mit einem Anflug von Vertraulichkeit lehnte 
er sich mit der Hand an die Wand und sagte 
zu 
Ihr: 

"Liebling, würdest Du mir einen 
blasen?" 

Sie entsetzt: "Bist Du verrückt, Meine 
Eltern würden uns sehen!!" 

Er: "Hab dich nicht so! Wer sieht uns 
schon um diese Uhrzeit?!" 

Sie: "Nein, bitte, kannst du Dir 
vorstellen was passiert wenn wir erwischt 
werden?" 

Er: "Oh, bitte, ich liebe dich so 
sehr?!?" 

Sie: "Nein und nochmals nein, ich liebe 
dich auch, aber ich kann`s einfach 
nicht!" 

Er: "Freilich kannst du. Bitte." 

Plötzlich ging das Licht im Treppenhaus an, 
die jüngere Schwester des Mädchens erschien 
blinzelnd im Pyjama und sagte verschlafen: 

"Papa sagt, mach hin und blas ihm 
einen. 
Wenn nicht, kann auch Mama runterkommen und 
es machen, oder ich. 
Wenn`s sein muss, sagt 
Papa, kommt er selber runter und macht es. 

Aber um Gottes Willen, sag dem Arschloch er 
soll seine Hand von der Klingel und der 
Sprechanlage nehmen!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juli 2012)

Meine Freundin und ich planen, zu heiraten. Meine 
Freundin ist eine Traumfrau. Da ist aber etwas, das 
mich beunruhigt: Ihre jüngere Schwester. Sie ist 20 
Jahre alt, trägt Minis und weit ausgeschnittene T-Shirts. 
Immer wenn sie in meiner Nähe ist, gestattet sie mir 
Einblick in ihre Unterwäsche und in ihren Ausschnitt. 
Das macht sie bei niemandem sonst, nur bei mir.

Eines Tages rief mich die kleine Schwester an, um mit 
mir einen Termin abzumachen. Sie wollte über die 
Planung der Hochzeit und die Gästeliste sprechen. 
Als ich bei ihr ankam, war sie alleine zu Hause. Sie 
flüsterte mir ins Ohr, sie wolle nur ein einziges Mal 
vor der Hochzeit mit mir schlafen. Wirklich nur ein 
einziges Mal. Sie sei total scharf auf mich. Niemand 
würde je davon erfahren, danach würde sie wieder 
die brave kleine Schwester sein. Ich war total schockiert.

Sie sagte, sie würde jetzt die Treppe hochgehen. 
Wenn ich es ebenso wie sie wolle, solle ich ihr einfach 
ins Schlafzimmer folgen. Oben angekommen warf sie 
mir ihr Höschen entgegen und verschwand im Schlaf-
zimmer. Ich sagte kein Wort, verließ das Haus und 
ging zu meinem Auto. Draußen tauchte auf einmal 
mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater auf, umarmte mich 
und sagte in Tränen: "Wir sind so glücklich, dass du 
unseren kleinen Test bestanden hast. Wir können 
uns keinen besseren Mann für unsere Tochter wünschen. 
Willkommen in der Familie".

Und die Moral dieser Geschichte? Bewahre deine
 Kondome immer im Auto auf ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juli 2012)

Die Hausangestellte reinigt das Schlafzimmer und 
macht die Betten. Da entdeckt sie ein Kondom im 
Bett. "Huch", sagt sie. Da kommt zufällig der 
Hausherr rein und fragt sie: "Hast Du denn so 
was noch nie gemacht?" "schon", antwortet sie, 
"aber nicht, bis die Haut abgeht!"


----------



## Manfred Stangl (11 Juli 2012)

Eine Prostituierte hat mit dem Auto mitten auf dem Land eine Panne.

Nach Stunden kommt ein Bauer mit dem Traktor vorbei. Er verspricht, sie abzuschleppen, sie übernachten zu lassen und nächsten Morgen zur
Werkstatt zu bringen, wenn sie dafür mit seinen beiden unerfahrenen Söhnen ins Bett steigt.

Sie willigt ein. Abends steigt sie zum älteren Sohn ins Bett und sagt: "So, nun werde ich Dir die Freuden der Liebe zeigen. Aber vorher
ziehst Du diesen Präser über, ich will ja nicht schwanger werden, ok?"
Er zieht ihn über und es wird eine phantastische Nummer für ihn.

Danach geht sie zum jüngeren Bruder und macht's genauso: Erst den Präser überziehen, dann geht's los.

Drei Wochen später stehen die Söhne auf dem Feld und hacken Unkraut.
Der Ältere:" Du, sach mal, juckt das bei Dir auch so doll da unten?"
Der Jüngere: "Ja, ganz schlimm."

Der ältere wieder:" Also, mir ist das egal, ob sie schwanger wird: Ich zieh das Ding jetzt ab..."


----------



## Approx (11 Juli 2012)

Schon gewusst?
Wenn man die Buchstaben in
" BUNDESKANZLERIN "
umstellt, kommt
" BANKZINSENLUDER "
raus. 


Approx


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2012)

Ein katholischer Priester, ein protestantischer Pfarrer und ein  
jüdischer Rabbi wollen herausfinden, wer von ihnen der beste 
Seelsorger  ist. Alle drei gehen in den Wald, suchen einen Bären 
und versuchen ihn  zu bekehren. 

Danach treffen sie sich wieder. Der Priester fängt an: "Als  ich 
den Bären gefunden hatte, las ich ihm aus dem Katechismus 
vor und  besprengte ihn mit Weihwasser. Nächste Woche feiert 
er Erste Kommunion." "Ich fand einen Bären am Fluss", sagt 
der Pfarrer, "und predigte ihm  Gottes Wort. Der Bär war so 
fasziniert, dass er in die Taufe  einwilligte." Die beiden schauen 
hinunter auf den Rabbi, der mit einem  Ganzkörpergips auf einer 
Bahre liegt. "Im Nachhinein betrachtet“, sagt  der, "hätte ich 
vielleicht nicht mit der Beschneidung anfangen sollen."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juli 2012)

- Do you speak english?
- Yes
- Name?
- Meister Josef
- Sex?
- Three to five times a week.
- No, no... I mean male or female?
- Yes, male, female, sometimes camel.
- Holy cow!
- Yes, cow, sheep, animals in general.
- But isn't it hostile?
- Horse style, doggy style, any style!
- Oh dear!
- No, no! Deer runs too fast...


----------



## RalfS (13 Juli 2012)

Beamtenhund:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojcZKoKY-v0


----------



## Willi Wusel (14 Juli 2012)

Ein  Amerikaner war geschäftlich längere Zeit in China und war in dieser  Zeit auch sexuell recht aktiv - allerdings ohne Kondom. Zurück in den  Staaten, wacht er eines Tages auf und sieht, dass sein bestes Stück mit  grünen und violetten Bläschen übersät ist.
Er sucht sofort einen Facharzt auf, der Doktor hat so was auch noch nie  gesehen, er ordnet eine ganze Reihe von Tests an und bittet den Mann, in  zwei Tagen zur Besprechung der Ergebnisse wieder zu kommen.
Nach zwei Tagen sitzt ihm der Mann gegenüber und der Doktor sagt zu ihm:  "Ich habe eine sehr schlechte Nachricht, Sie haben sich mit Mongolian  VD infiziert, eine extrem seltene Geschlechtskrankheit, von der wir in  Amerika so gut wie nichts wissen."
Der Mann ist perplex und sagt: "OK, dann gib mir ein Spritze oder Medikamente, aber bringen Sie mich wieder auf Vordermann."
Der Arzt: "Es gibt leider keine Medikamente, die das kurieren können, es tut mir leid, aber wir müssen den Penis amputieren."
Der Patient: "Das kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage, ich gehe zu einem anderen Arzt und hole mir eine zweite Meinung ein!"
Der Arzt: "Tun Sie das, es ist Ihre Entscheidung, aber ich fürchte, Abschneiden ist die einzige Option, die Sie haben."
Am nächsten Tag geht der Mann zu einem chinesischen Arzt und bittet ihn, mehr über dieses Desaster zu erzählen.
Der Chinese untersucht den Penis und sagt: "Ah ja, es ist Mongolian VD, sehl sehl seltene Klankheit."
Der Typ sagt ungeduldig: "Ja, ja, das weiß ich schon, aber was können  wir dagegen tun. Mein amerikanischer Doktor meint, wir müssen  amputieren."
Der Chinese schüttelt den Kopf und lacht: "Dumme amelikanische Doktah,  immel wollen opelielen und mehl Geld machen auf diese Alt. Wil müssen  nicht amputielen."
"Gott sei Dank", seufzt der Mann.
"Ja", sagt der chinesische Arzt,
"WALTE ZWEI WOCHEN, DANN FÄLLT VON SELBST AB!"


----------



## hucki (15 Juli 2012)

Ein ziemlich betrunkener Mann kommt nach Hause und räumt bei seiner Torkelei durchs Wohnzimmer das Glas mit dem Goldfisch vom Klavier.
Wie der Goldfisch so am Boden liegt und sein Maul auf- und zumacht, tritt der Betrunkene nach dem Fisch und lallt: "Du schnappst nach deinem Herrchen?"


----------



## Manfred Stangl (16 Juli 2012)

Ein junger Mann spricht eine Blondine an: "Entschuldigung, Fräulein, würden sie mit einem völlig fremden Mann ins Bett steigen?" 
"Niemals, alter Freund!"


----------



## Willi Wusel (18 Juli 2012)

*Ein Limousinen-Fahrer soll Papst Benedikt XVI. vom Flughafen  abholen. Nachdem er sämtliches Gepäck des Papstes verstaut hat (und das  ist nicht wenig), merkt er, dass Ratzi noch immer nicht im Auto sitzt und spricht ihn darauf an:*
*"Entschuldigen Sie, Eure Heiligkeit, würde es Ihnen was ausmachen, sich ins Auto zu setzen, damit wir losfahren können?"*
*Der Papst antwortet: "Um ehrlich zu sein, im Vatikan darf ich nie Autofahren. Würden Sie mich fahren lassen?"*
*Der Fahrer sagt, dass dies nicht möglich sei, da er sonst seinen  Job verlieren würde. "Gar nicht auszudenken, was passiert, wenn der  Papst einen Unfall hat", denkt sich der Fahrer und wünscht sich, dass er heute morgen nie zur Arbeit gegangen* *wäre. Der Papst: "Ich würde Sie dafür auch fürstlich entlohnen."  "Na gut!", denkt sich der Fahrer und steigt hinten ein. Der Papst setzt  sich hinters Lenkrad und braust mit quietschenden Reifen davon. Als die Limousine mit 150km/h durch die Stadt fährt,  bereut der Fahrer seine Entscheidung schon und bittet: "Bitte Eure  Heiligkeit, fahren Sie doch etwas langsamer!"*
*Kurz darauf hört er auch schon hinter sich Sirenen heulen.*
*Der Papst hält an und ein Polizist nähert sich dem Wagen. Der Chauffeur befürchtet schon, seinen Führerschein zu verlieren.*
*Der Polizist wirft einen kurzen Blick auf den Papst, geht zurück  zu seinem Motorrad, nimmt sein Funkgerät und verlangt seinen Chef zu  sprechen. Als sein Chef am Funkgerät ist, erzählt der Polizist ihm, dass er gerade eine Limousine mit 150km/h aufgehalten hat.*
*Der Chef: "Na dann, verhaften Sie ihn doch!"*
*Polizist: "Ich glaube nicht, dass wir das tun sollten. Der Fahrer ist ziemlich wichtig."*
*Sein Chef antwortet darauf, dass es ihm völlig egal sei, wie  wichtig die Person ist. Wenn jemand mit 150 durch die Stadt fährt,  gehöre er verhaftet.*
*"Nein, ich meine WIRKLICH wichtig!", antwortet der Polizist.  Chef: "Wer sitzt denn in dem Auto? Der Bürgermeister?" "Nein!",  antwortet der Polizist. "Viel wichtiger!" "Bundeskanzler?" "Nein, noch viel wichtiger". "Gut, wer ist es denn?" "Ich glaube, es ist Gott!"  "Warum zum Teufel glauben Sie, dass es Gott ist?" "Er hat den Papst als  Chauffeur!"*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Juli 2012)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Kravatte und einem Kuhschwanz?

Der Kuhschwanz verdeckt das ganze Arschloch


----------



## TommyG (24 Juli 2012)

Freaks,

mal nen echten Porno für Servicetechniker?

Sogar die Freundin hatte Spass dran,

Rot, manchmal richtig dreckig und nass, und, vieeeeele Positionen...

Have fun..

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...590.815.1j0j1j5-1.3.0...0.0...1ac.rlwlYgIUTDw

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Sps-rookie (31 Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein guter Link für alle die schon immer mal wissen wollten was SIEMENS bedeutet 

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Siemens


----------



## M-Ott (31 Juli 2012)

Haben wollen! (Nicht die "Pilotin".)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iZ0WuNvHr8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Juli 2012)

http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/7610/31948346847018651018675.jpg


----------



## M-Ott (1 August 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Haben wollen! (Nicht die "Pilotin".)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iZ0WuNvHr8&feature=player_embedded


Hier noch der Link zum "Hersteller".
http://suidobashijuko.jp/#bto


----------



## vollmi (1 August 2012)

Von der letzten Inbetriebnahme. Manchmal habe ich Fragen was in den Köpfen einiger Leute so vorgeht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 August 2012)

*Erster Schultag in Berlin*

Die Lehrerin prüft die Anwesenheit:
"Mustapha El Ekhzeri?" - "Anwesend!"
"Kadir Sel Ohlmi?" - "Anwesend!"
"Achmed El Cabul?" - "Anwesend!"
"Mohammed Endahrha" - "Anwesend!"
"Mel Anie El Sner?" - Stille im Klassenzimmer.
"Mel Anie El Sner?" - Stille im Klassenzimmer.
Ein letztes mal: "Mel Ani El Sner?"
"OK, fehlt, habe ich jemand vergessen?" 
"Ja mich." - "Und Dein Name?" - "Melanie Elsner" ...


----------



## Hohlkörper (2 August 2012)

Die arme Melanie :???:


----------



## Paul (2 August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Von der letzten Inbetriebnahme. Manchmal habe ich Fragen was in den Köpfen einiger Leute so vorgeht.


Ist das Zement oder sonst irgend eine Brühe (z. B. in einem Zellstoffwerk)
In welchem Land war das?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 August 2012)

Paul schrieb:


> Ist das Zement oder sonst irgend eine Brühe (z. B. in einem Zellstoffwerk)
> In welchem Land war das?



Für mich sieht das nach einer nachträglich eingezogenen 
Wand aus, aber vielleicht kann uns vollmi hier "erhellen".


----------



## vollmi (2 August 2012)

Das ist nur Isolation. Die Klappe wurde direkt an der Wand montiert obwohl genügend Platz gewesen wäre, Ventilator und Klappe weiter weg zu montieren. 
Und der welcher dann Isolation und Gips hochgezogen hat hat sich dann wohl nicht mehr viel bei gedacht.

Das war in der Schweiz. 

mfG René


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (3 August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist nur Isolation. Die Klappe wurde direkt an der Wand montiert obwohl genügend Platz gewesen wäre, Ventilator und Klappe weiter weg zu montieren.
> Und der welcher dann Isolation und Gips hochgezogen hat hat sich dann wohl nicht mehr viel bei gedacht.
> 
> *Das war in der Schweiz.*
> ...




Pssssssssssssst!!!!!!!


----------



## vollmi (3 August 2012)

Aber ich glaub die Gipser sind aus Deutschland


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2012)

Das habt ihr Schweizer davon, wenn ihr billige Ausländische Arbeitskräfte sucht. Wir sprechen ja nicht einmal eure 568 Sprachen.


----------



## Elektrochris (3 August 2012)

Eine junge Frau möchte sich ein neues Bett kaufen.
In der Schlafzimmerabteilung empfiehlt ihr der Verkäufer ein neues, schönes Modell.
Sie: "Das ist mir zu nierdrig!"
Verkäufer: "Zu niedirg? Wir leben nicht mehr im Mittelalter, wo man mit Hilfe einer Leiter ins Bett gestiegen ist."
Sie: "Ich zeige Ihnen, dass es zu niedrig ist."
Sie zieht sich komplett aus, legt sich ins Bett und fordert den Verkäufer auf das gleiche zu tun.
Der Verkäufer sieht sich um - es sind keine anderen Kunde da, nieman sieht sie... Warum also nicht?
Als die beide gerade voll bei der Sache sind, 
schreit sie: "Hilfe, mein Mann kommt!"
Der Verkäufer versucht schnell unters Bett zu flüchten, was ihm natürlich nicht gelingt.
Sie:"Sehen Sie, ich sagte doch es ist zu niedrig!"


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (3 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das habt ihr Schweizer davon, wenn ihr billige Ausländische Arbeitskräfte sucht. Wir sprechen ja nicht einmal eure 568 Sprachen.



Ich mag mich noch knapp an nen kürzlich geführten Fred hier drin erinnern,
 war doch mal noch was mit Grenzgänger, Steuervergünstigungen usw....


----------



## Ralle (3 August 2012)

Vor allem aber, Waldy ist doch noch gar nicht in der Schweiz ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 August 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Vor allem aber, Waldy ist doch noch gar nicht in der Schweiz ...



Bist du Dir da sicher? ... Er ist gerade verdächtig ruhig hier.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 August 2012)

*Ein Mönch und eine Nonne ...*

... reiten auf einem Kamel durch die Wüste.

Plötzlich bricht das Tier tot zusammen. Nach mehreren 
Tagen sind Mönch und Nonne dem Tode nah. Der Mönch sagt: 
"Schwester, ich sterbe bald. Aber vorher möchte ich noch 
einmal sehen, wie eine nackte Frau aussieht. Würdest Du 
mir bitte den Gefallen tun?" Die Nonne tut es und zieht 
sich aus. 

Dann sagt sie: "Bruder, mir fällt ein, ich habe auch 
noch nie einen nackten Mann gesehen. Tust Du mir den 
Gefallen?" 

Der Mönch zieht sich ebenfalls aus. Da sagt die Nonne:
"Was hast Du denn dort zwischen den Beinen?" 
"Das hat mir der Herrgott gegeben. Wenn ich es in Dich 
hineinstecke, entsteht neues Leben." Sagt die Nonne: 
"Dann steck es in das Kamel und lass uns weiterreiten."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 August 2012)

*Sorgerechtsstreit*

Vor Gericht:  Sagt die Frau: "Herr Richter, ich habe mein Blut und meinen  Schweiss   vergossen, ich habe das Kind gebärt, das  Sorgerecht steht nur mir zu!"     Darauf der Mann: "Herr Richter, stellen Sie sich vor, Sie werfen  eine   Münze in einen Automaten und wollen eine Cola. Gehört   die Flasche   dann mir oder dem Automaten?"


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 August 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Haben wollen! (Nicht die "Pilotin".)..


Warum nicht?


----------



## Krumnix (17 August 2012)

Ich baue mir mal ne Maus-Mouse....
http://www.instructables.com/id/Mouse-Mouse!/


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 August 2012)

Besser vor dem Sonnen nicht mit Frau streiten


----------



## M-Ott (20 August 2012)

Da ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 August 2012)

Da gabs auch mal einen Minister Blüm mit dem bekannten Satz "Die Rente ist sicher."


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Da gabs auch mal einen Minister Blüm mit dem bekannten Satz "Die Rente ist sicher."



Ist sie doch oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist sie doch oder?



Aber natürlich, wenn du dein ganzes Privatvermögen unter das Kopfkissen legst. Bloß
nicht in die Schweiz bringen oder überhaupt irgendeiner Bank bzw. Versicherung anvertrauen.


----------



## Aventinus (20 August 2012)

Dann kannst du immer noch durch die Inflation arm werden...

Sicher ist die Rente auf jeden Fall für Herrn Blüm...


----------



## Approx (21 August 2012)

ohne Worte...




Gruß Approx


----------



## erzteufele (29 August 2012)

wanderung richtung zugspitze...


----------



## M-Ott (30 August 2012)

Ein kleines, interessantes Knobelspiel:
http://jayisgames.com/games/jahoomas-logic-box/


----------



## rheumakay (5 September 2012)

gabs den schon mal ?

Die Lehrerin im Unterricht: "Wenn auf einem Ast drei Vögel sitzen und ich einen abschieße, wie viele sitzen dann noch dort?
Meldet sich Fritzchen: "Gar keine, Frau Lehrerin!"

"Aber wieso denn?" "Wenn Sie einen abschießen, fällt der runter, und die anderen flattern vor Schreck davon!" Die Lehrerin: "Hm, das war nicht die Antwort, die ich erwartet habe. Aber deine Art zu denken gefällt mir."

Darauf Fritzchen: "Ich hab auch ein Rätsel für Sie: in einem Eiscafe sitzen zwei Frauen. Eine beißt und eine lutscht ihr Eis. Welche ist verheiratet?" Die Lehrerin wird rot, überlegt und sagt: "Die, die ihr Eis lutscht?"

Fritzchen: "Nein, die mit dem Ehering. Aber Ihre Art zu denken gefällt mir."


----------



## Eleu (5 September 2012)

Sagt Romeo zu Julia...ich könnte dich zu meiner Frau nehmen.

Sagt Julia...... Wat soll ich denn bei deiner Frau ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 September 2012)

Drei Freunde sind auf einer Wandertour und sitzen 
abends beim  Bier zusammen. Da kommen sie auf die 
Idee, ihre Frauen zu ärgern und schreiben  jeweils diese 
SMS: 

"Wenn ich ein Vögelein wär flög ich zu dir, 
jedoch bin ich ein Wanderer, drum vögle ich hier."

Die erste Frau antwortet: 
"Als du zu Hause warst, warst du gemein, 
jetzt bist du weit weg und bleibst doch ein Schwein!"

Die Zweite schreibt:
"Du bist nicht zu Hause, sondern an einem fernen Ort, 
du konntest kaum hier, geschweige denn dort!"

Und die Dritte schreibt: 
"Da du kein Vöglein bist, sondern ein Wanderer, 
bleib du schön da, mich vögelt ein Anderer!"


----------



## Cassandra (10 September 2012)

Ein Mann geht mit seinem achtjährigen Sohn in den Supermarkt. Als beide gegen Ende des Einkaufs an der Schlange der Kasse stehen, fallen dem Sohn am Ständer die bunten Kondome auf: "Du Papa, was ist das?" "Mein Sohn, das sind Kondome! Sie braucht man um Safer-Sex vollziehen zu können, sodass man sich keine Geschlechtskrankheiten holen kann!"

"Aha, sehr interessant. Aber wieso sind hier 3 Stück in einer Packung?" "Das ist die Packung für Singles. Einmal Freitag, einmal Samstag, einmal Sonntag."

"Und wieso sind hier 6 Stück in der Packung?" "Das ist die Packung für Paare! Zweimal Freitags, zweimal Samstags und zweimal Sonntags!"

"Aber hier sind sogar 12 Stück drinnen! Für wen ist diese Packung?" "Die ist nur für Ehepaare! Januar, Februar, März ..."


----------



## mariob (12 September 2012)

Hallo,
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/37/37603/1.html


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Cassandra (12 September 2012)

Eine Frau hat eine Affäre während ihr Mann auf der Arbeit ist. Während  sie grade mit ihrem Liebhaber im Bett ist, kommt ihr 13-jähriger Sohn  rein, sieht die beiden und versteckt sich im Wandschrank, um zuzugucken,  bevor er entdeckt wird. Dann kommt der Mann nach Hause und die Frau  steckt ihren Liebhaber auch in den Wandschrank ohne zu merken, dass ihr  Sohn da schon drin steckt.

Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
Mann: "Ja."
Sohn: "Ich habe einen Baseball."
Mann: "Schön."
Sohn: "Willst du ihn kaufen?"
Mann: "Nein danke."
Sohn: "Mein Vater steht da draußen ..."
Mann: "Okay, schon gut, wie viel?"
Sohn: "250 €"
Mann: "Okay."

Nach drei Wochen passiert das gleiche nochmal, wieder einmal sind der Sohn und der Liebhaber zusammen im Schrank.

Sohn: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
Mann: "Ja."
Sohn: "Ich habe einen Baseballhandschuh."
Der Mann erinnert sich an das Spiel vom letzten Mal und fragt genervt: "Wie viel diesmal?"
Sohn: "750 €"
Mann: "Na schön."

Ein paar Tage später sagt der Vater zum Sohn: "komm, wir spielen etwas Baseball, hol deinen Ball und deinen Handschuh."

Junge: "Ich kann nicht, ich hab die beiden Sachen verkauft."
Vater: "Für wie viel?"
Junge: "1000 €"
Vater:  "Das ist doch unerhört, deine Freunde so abzuzocken, das ist ja viel  mehr als die beiden wert sind. Du kommst jetzt mit zur Kirche und  beichtest deine Sünden."

Beide gehen zur Kirche und der Vater setzt den Jungen in den Beichtstuhl.

Junge: "Dunkel hier drinnen."
Pfarrer: "Fang nicht wieder mit dem Scheiß an."


----------



## Oberchefe (12 September 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=202361&highlight=dunkel#post202361


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 September 2012)

Der neue Oberchefe  wird das Gefühl nicht los, dass 
ihn seine Mitarbeiter nicht genügend respektieren.

Um allen klar zu machen, wer der Herr im Haus ist, 
hängt er ein Schild vor sein Büro: "Ich bin der Chef."

Als er von der Mittagspause zurück kommt, hängt statt 
des Schildes ein Zettel an der Tür:

"Ihre Frau hat angerufen. Sie wollte ihr Schild zurück."


----------



## FvE (13 September 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=202361&highlight=dunkel#post202361



Vielen Dank Oberchefe

Man bekommt eine Mail, oh ein neuer Beitrag bei FzFa *freu*
Und dann kommt die Enttäuschung, ein uralter Witz, denn ein anderer User schon vor Jahren gepostet hat.
Muss denn das sein?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 September 2012)

FvE schrieb:


> Man bekommt eine Mail, oh ein neuer Beitrag bei FzFa *freu*
> Und dann kommt die Enttäuschung, ein uralter Witz, denn ein anderer User schon vor Jahren gepostet hat.
> Muss denn das sein?



Wenn Ihre beide nur solche Luxusprobleme habt, dann ist doch alles gut, oder? 

Gründet  doch eine Selbsthilfegruppe "aWg".


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2012)

Schwester: "Der Simulant in Zimmer 23 ist gerade verstorben!" 

Arzt: "Jetzt übertreibt er aber!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2012)

Urlaubsbuchung auf sächsisch:

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...Saechsin-bei-Reisebuchung-missverstanden.html


----------



## M-Ott (15 September 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Urlaubsbuchung auf sächsisch:
> 
> http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...Saechsin-bei-Reisebuchung-missverstanden.html


Dazu passt eine Anekdote, die ich mal im Radio gehört habe, als es um außergewöhnliche Vornamen ging:
Es rief ein Mann aus Sachsen an, und sagte, sein Vorname sei Türk. Auf die Frage wie es dazu kam, antwortete er, als die Eltern gefragt wurden, wie das Kind heißen soll, hätten sie "Dürk" gesagt, was dann vom Standesbeamten irgendwie falsch interpretiert wurde...  Eigentlich hätte er Dirk heißen sollen.


----------



## e4sy (18 September 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Es rief ein Mann aus Sachsen an, und sagte, sein Vorname sei Türk.



Ich denke dann waren die Eltern anal-fabeten oder bei der Anmeldung besoffen.
Sollten sie jedoch einen passenden Nachnamen haben, wir z.B. Linke o.ä., hatten Sie wohl eher "nur" 'nen guten Humor =))


----------



## Mr.Spok (18 September 2012)

Kann ja mal fragen, ich kenne einen (den?) der so heisst,


betreibt ein Restaurant bei mir in der Nähe, ist sehr zu empfehlen.


http://www.schoeneaussicht.de


----------



## thomass5 (18 September 2012)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Kann ja mal fragen, ich kenne einen (den?) der so heisst,
> 
> 
> betreibt ein Restaurant bei mir in der Nähe, ist sehr zu empfehlen.
> ...



Sieht gut aus, und wenn es dann auch noch gut schmeckt...

Werde es demnächst wohl mal besuchen. Ist ja wirklich gleich in der Nähe.

Thomas


----------



## PN/DP (18 September 2012)

Een vrouw gaat op vakantie naar Cuba 
en ontmoet daar een gespierde Cubaanse macho. 
Ze begint te flirten te dansen en belanden ze aan 't eind van de avond in bed 
waarbij ze elkaar alle hoeken van het bed laten zien. 
Na de daad, vraagt de vrouw de Cubaan naar zijn naam. 
"Die vertel ik je liever niet." zegt hij. 
"Telkens als ik m'n naam vertel lacht iedereen."
Zo verstrijken dus 15 vakantie dagen: 
Ze dansen, drinken en vrijen op volle snelheid. 
Aan de vooravond van de terugkeer, 
dringt de vrouw erop aan dat de man zijn naam vertelt 
en tenslotte overtuigt ze hem. 
"Mijn naam is Sneeuw." zegt de Cubaan. 
Als de vrouw dat hoort, ligt ze zowat dubbel van het lachen. 
"Zie je wel." zegt hij. 
"Ik vertelde je dat iedereen moet lachen om mijn naam. 
Jij bent net zo." "Nee, sorry. Ik lach niet om je naam. 
Ik dacht alleen aan mijn man's gezicht 
wanneer ik hem vertel 
dat ik gedurende 15 dagen in Cuba, 
elke dag 20 centimeter sneeuw heb gehad!"


----------



## PN/DP (18 September 2012)

*The end of the mid-life crisis*

Older women are so reasonable

After being married for 44 years, I took a careful look at my wife 
one day and said - 44 years ago we had a cheap apartment, a cheap car, 
slept on a sofa bed and watched a 10-inch black and white tv, but I 
got to sleep every night with a hot 25 year old girl.

Now I have a $1,500,000.00 home, a $45,000.00 car, a nice big king 
bed and plasma screen tv, but I'm sleeping with a 65 year old woman. 
It seems to me that you're not holding up your side of things. 

My wife is a very reasonable woman. She told me to go out and find a hot 
25 year old girl and she would make sure that I would once again be 
living in a cheap apartment, driving a cheap car, sleeping on a sofa bed 
and watching a 10-inch black and white tv.

Aren't older women great? They really know how to solve a mid-life crisis.


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2012)

Warum man kein Veganer werden sollte.

http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump277/thumbs/thumbs_hornoxe.com_picdump277_123.jpg


----------



## Approx (25 September 2012)

Realsatire...
Link

Approx


----------



## winnman (25 September 2012)

mal ein hoffentlich neuer Adapter 

http://shop.etel-tuning.de/kabel-und-adapter/95-adapter-drehstrom-auf-gardena.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2012)

winnman schrieb:


> mal ein hoffentlich neuer Adapter
> 
> http://shop.etel-tuning.de/kabel-und-adapter/95-adapter-drehstrom-auf-gardena.html



Auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten, das Wasseranschlußadapter ist nicht von Gardena die sehen anders aus

http://www.gardena.com/de/water-management/hose-connectors/

Also aufpassen das ist bestimmt wieder so eine Bauernfängerei und es wird einen ein billiges Plagiat angedreht.


----------



## fabba (26 September 2012)

"Stehen drei Programmierer auf dem Klo. Der erste geht zum Waschbecken und wäscht sich die Hände, dann nimmt er ein Papiertuch nach dem anderen um sich die Hände abzutrocknen und meint: "Wir bei Microsoft legen Wert auf Quantität." Der nächste Programmierer tritt zum Waschbecken und wäscht sich die Hände, dann nimmt er ein einziges Papiertuch und braucht auch wirklich jeden kleinsten Fleck darauf und meint: "Wir bei Intel legen Wert auf Effizienz." Der letzte Programmierer geht direkt zur Tür und meint: "Tja,... und wir bei SUN pissen uns nicht über die Hände!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2012)

fabba schrieb:


> ...
> "Tja,... und wir bei SUN pissen uns nicht über die Hände!"



Sind bei SUN die Toiletten nicht seit 2010 geschlossen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 September 2012)

[h=3]Jung gegen alt[/h] Auf einem Parkplatz *kämpfen zwei Autofahrer um eine Parklücke*:  Mit einem dicken Mercedes versucht ein älterer Herr ziemlich  umständlich rückwärts einzuparken, ohne großen Erfolg. Ein junger Mann  mit einem kleinen Fiat wartet den richtigen Moment ab und schießt  blitzschnell vorwärts auf den freien Parkplatz.
Frech grinst er  beim Aussteigen den Alten an, läuft zum Mercedes, klopft auf sein Dach  und sagt: "Tja, jung und dynamisch müsste man sein!" Der ältere Herr *gibt Gas und fährt mit Wucht eine fette Beule in den Fiat*. Dann sagt er: "Tja, alt und reich müsste man sein!" Und fährt ruhig davon.


----------



## Ralle (30 September 2012)

*Ein zeitgemäßes Märchen?*

*Ein zeitgemäßes Märchen?
*
*10 Männer ein Grieche, ein Italiener, ein Franzose, ein Portugiese, ein Spanier, ein Zypriot, 
ein Finne, ein Österreicher, ein Holländer und ein Deutscher treffen sich regelmäßig zum Essen. 
So war es auch wieder in der letzten Woche. Die Rechnung für alle zusammen betrug genau 
500,00 Euro, denn man speiste schon sehr gern auf hohem Niveau. Die Gäste zahlten ihre Rechnung 
wie wir unsere Steuern und das sahungefähr so aus:
*
*- Vier Gäste(der Grieche, der Portugiese, der Spanier und der Italiener) zahlten nichts.*
*- Der Zypriot zahlte 1 Euro. Der Franzose 5 Euro.*
*- Der Österreicher 50 Euro. Der Finne 80 Euro.
- Der Holländer 100 Euro.*
*- Der Zehnte (derDeutsche) zahlte 264 Euro.
*
*Das ging schon eine ganze Weile. Immer wieder trafen sie sich zum Essen und alle waren zufrieden. 
Bis der Wirt Unruhe in das Arrangement brachte indem er vorschlug, den Preis für das Essen 
um 50 Euro zu reduzieren. Weil Sie alle so gute Gäste sind!*
*Wie nett von ihm! Jetzt kostete das Essen für die 10 nur noch 450 Euro, aber die Gruppe 
wollte unbedingt beibehalten so zu bezahlen, wie das bisher üblich war. 
Dabei änderte sich für die ersten vier nichts, sie aßen weiterhin kostenlos. 
Wie sah es aber mit den restlichen sechs aus? Wie konnten sie die 50 Euro Ersparnis so aufteilen, 
dass jederetwas davon hatte?
**Die Sechs stellten schnell fest, dass 50 Euro geteilt durch sechs Zahler* *8,33 Euro ergibt.
Aber wenn sie das von den einzelnen Teilen abziehen würden, bekämen der fünfte und der sechste 
Gast noch Geld dafür, dass sie überhaupt zum Essen gehen. Also schlug der Wirt den Gästen vor, 
dass jeder ungefähr prozentual so viel weniger zahlen sollte wie er insgesamt beisteuere. 
Er setzte sich also hin und begann das für seine Gästeauszurechnen. Heraus kam folgendes:
*
*- der Zypriot,ebenso wie die ersten vier, zahlte ab sofort nichts mehr (100%Ersparnis).*
*- Der Franzosezahlte 3 € statt 5 € (40% Ersparnis).*
*- Der Österreicher zahlte 45 € statt 50 € (10% Ersparnis).*
*- Der Finne zahlte 72 € statt 80 € (10% Ersparnis).*
*- Der Holländer zahlte 90 € statt 100 € (10% Ersparnis).*
*- Der Deutsche zahlte 239 € statt 264 € (11% Ersparnis). 

Jeder der Sechs kam bei dieser Lösung günstiger weg als vorher und die ersten vier aßen 
immer noch kostenlos.*
*Aber als sie vor der Wirtschaft noch mal nachrechneten, war das alles doch nicht so ideal 
wie sie dachten. Ich hab nur 2 Euro von den 50 Euro bekommen!, sagte der Franzose und zeigte 
auf den Deutschen, Aber er kriegt* *25 Euro! Stimmt!, rief der Zypriot, Ich hab nur 1 Euro gespart 
und er spart mehr als zwanzigmal so viel wie ich.*
*Wie wahr!!,rief der Österreicher, Warum kriegt er 25 Euro zurück und ich nur 5? 
Alles kriegen mal wieder die reichen Deutschen!.*
*Moment mal riefen da der Grieche, der Portugiese, der Spanier und der Italiener aus einem Munde, 
Wir haben überhaupt nichts bekommen. Das System beutet die Ärmsten aus!!. Und wie aus heiterem 
Himmel gingen die neun gemeinsam auf den Deutschen los und verprügelten ihn.*
*Am nächsten Abend tauchte der Deutsche nicht zum Essen auf. Also setzten sich die übrigen 9 
zusammen und aßen ohne ihn. Aber als es an der Zeit war die Rechnung zu bezahlen, 
stellten sie etwas Außerordentliches fest:*
*
Alle zusammen hatten nicht genügend Geld um auch nur die Hälfte der Rechnung bezahlen zu können! 
Und wenn sie nicht verhungert sind, wundern sie sich noch heute.*


----------



## Matze001 (30 September 2012)

Kommt ein Mann in die Bar. Setzt sich an den Tresen und bemerkt ein weinendes Pferd neben ihm.
Verwundert sagt er zum Barkeeper:” Ihnen ist schon bewusst, dass dort ein Pferd sitzt!”
Der Barkeeper sagt: “Ja ich weiß, dass ist einer unserer Stammgäste. Es ist lediglich etwas nervig, dass es ständig weint! Wissen Sie was, wenn sie es zum Lachen bringen, gehen alle Ihre Getränke heute Abend aufs Haus!”
Der Mann überlegt kurz, dreht sich zum Pferd und flüstert ihm ewas zu! Auf einmal fängt das Pferd an zu lachen. Der Barkeeper ist beeindruckt und hält sein Versprechen. Eine Woche später kommt der Mann wieder in die Bar und setzt sich wieder an den Tresen. Dort bemerkt er das Pferd vom letzten Mal.
Der Barkeeper sagt zum Gast:”Seit dem Sie das letzte Mal hier waren, will das Pferd nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen! Wissen Sie was, heute Abend gehen auch alle Ihre Getränke aufs Haus,
wenn Sie das Pferd wieder zum Weinen bringen!”
Der Mann überlegt kurz und geht daraufhin mit dem Pferd hinaus. Einige Minuten später kommen beide wieder rein und das Pferd weint wieder. Der Barkeeper ist natürlich vollkommen verblüfft und sagt zum Mann:”Wissen Sie was, ich halte mein versprechen, aber ich würde gerne vorher wissen was Sie gemacht haben mit dem Pferd?”
Der Mann daraufhin:”Kein Problem. Beim letzten Mal hab ich dem Pferd gesagt, dass ich einen Längeren habe und diesmal hab ich es ihm bewiesen!”​


----------



## PN/DP (5 Oktober 2012)

*"Was gibt's Neues?" Frühstück bei Stefanie - Kult!*

NDR2 - Frühstück bei Stefanie - Heute: Messen mit andere


> Ahlers: Meine Frau Marion hat sich ja mal zum Geburtstag von mir gewünscht, daß wir mal schön Tretboot fahren.
> Steffi: Ach, das ist ja auch immer romantisch ... habt ihr euch so'n schönes Schwanenboot geholt?
> Ahlers: Nee, zwei normale.
> Steffi: Wie?
> Ahlers: Ich hab se 400 Meter abgehängt ... naja, da kuckt se doof ... du. Hähä




Im NDR2 Radio um 7:17 Uhr und im NDR Fernsehen bei DAS! ab 18:45 Uhr (meist ca. 19:25 Uhr).
Startseite und aktuelle Folge als Audio
Archiv alle Folgen als Video


----------



## mariob (5 Oktober 2012)

*War das einer von Euch?*

Hier:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/07/rentner-verliert-kontrolle-uber.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Matze001 (6 Oktober 2012)

Mein Chef hat mich beauftragt Kaffe für ihn zu holen.
Sitze nun im Flugzeug nach Kolumbien.


----------



## Approx (10 Oktober 2012)

Gesehen und für cool befunden:
LINK

 Approx


----------



## marlob (13 Oktober 2012)

Achtung Radarfalle!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ltLJPop_XWs


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Laufen geht auch andersherum:

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r38988082-polizei-erschrecken.html


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Oktober 2012)

Ein Mann schaut einer Frau auf den Hintern und denkt "Was für ein Arsch"
Eine Frau denkt das selbe, schaut dem Mann dabei aber ins Gesicht.


----------



## MRose (16 Oktober 2012)

Funktioniert das auch mit Energiesparlampen? 

http://fun.drno.de/pics/gluehbirnen.gif


----------



## M-Ott (18 Oktober 2012)

Ein Flugzeug stürzt ab, sieben Leute überleben und retten sich auf eine Insel, sechs Männer und eine Frau, sechs Tage die Woche von Montag bis Samstag darf jeder einmal ran. Nach zwei Jahren stirbt die Frau aus unerfindlichen Gründen. Die erste Woche nach ihrem Tod war noch kein Problem , die zweite Woche wurde schon schwierig , die dritte Woche unerträglich, in der vierten Woche haben sie sie schlussendlich begraben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2012)

> Eine neureiche Blondine geht an einem Juweliergeschäft vorbei und sieht in der Vitrine ein Diadem mit Smaragden und Amethysten. Sie geht in das Geschäft hinein und sagt: "Guten Tag, sind Sie der Jubilar?"
> Der Inhaber stutzt und antwortet: "Ja, gnädige Frau, ich bin der Juwelier, was kann ich für Sie tun?"
> "Sie haben da draußen in der Latrine so ein wunderbares Diadom liegen, mit Schmarotze rn un
> d Amnestisten besetzt. Was soll das bitte kosten?"
> ...



naja.......... gibt bessere, oder ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Oktober 2012)

Radio- und Fernsehtechnikerin


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Oktober 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Radio- und Fernsehtechnikerin



Da fällt mir jetzt nur eins dazu ein:
Technik, die begeistert!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Da fällt mir jetzt nur eins dazu ein:
> Technik, die begeistert!



Schön, schön, aber ich warte lieber noch auf die nächste Entwicklungsstufe.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2012)

*Striptease*


http://www.worktobejudged.com/strippause/peca.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2012)

Herr Müller erkundigt sich beim Lehrer nach 
seinem Sohn Erwin.

"Er macht oft einen recht verschlafenen Eindruck", 
gibt der Lehrer Auskunft.

Darauf Herr Müller stolz: "Das sind sicher die 
Talente, die noch in ihm schlummern und erst 
noch geweckt werden müssen."


----------



## Cassandra (26 Oktober 2012)

Fährt eine junge Frau mit einem Sportwagen auf einer Landstraße. Als sie zwei trampende Nonnen sieht, nimmt sie sie mit.

Sagt die eine Nonne: "Sie haben aber eine schöne Pelzjacke!"

Meinte die Frau: "Hat mich nur eine Liebesnacht gekostet!"

Sagt die andere Nonne: "Und was für ein schickes Auto sie haben!"

Meint die Frau: "Hat mich nur zehn Liebesnächte gekostet!"

So geht das eine ganze Weile. Irgendwann sagt die eine Nonne zu der anderen: "Da hat uns der Abt ganz schön reingelegt mit seiner Tafel Schokolade!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2012)

iPhone-Parodie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNBP18nrRdw


----------



## Tigerente1974 (26 Oktober 2012)

[h=5]Ein  frisch verliebtes Pärchen hat zum ersten Mal hammer geilen Sex. Beide  gehen richtig ab, wie Sau. Dauert auch ne Weile und beide haben absolut  gigantischen Spaß. Als sie fertig sind, liegt ER aufm Rücken, SIE mitm  Kopf auf seiner Brust und krault ihm die Eier. Nach einer Stunde fragt  ER sie: "Du Süße, nicht, dass mir das nicht gefallen würde. Aber warum  kraulst du mir seit einer geschlagenen Stunde die Eier?!?" - Darauf sie  ganz schwärmend und verliebt: "Du das is soooohoooo schön. Das erinnert  mich an letztes Jahr....als ich selbst noch welche hatte..."[/h]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2012)

Neulich am Telefon



> [h=5]Rechtsanwalt  Dr. Müller telefoniert mit der Klinik, um über den Erfolg der  Unterleibsoperation, die am Vortag an seiner Frau vorgenommen wurde,  Auskunft zu bekommen.
> 
> “Hallo, ist dort die Klinik?”“Ja, bitte sehr?”“Hier ist Rechtsanwalt Dr. Müller, ich möchte ......”
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2012)

Das müsste eigendlich in den ein oder anderen Tread eingefügt werden


----------



## mcert (30 Oktober 2012)

Der kleine Junge und der Polizist sind meine Favoriten!


----------



## mcert (30 Oktober 2012)

was macht ein clown im Büro? Faxen


----------



## thomass5 (30 Oktober 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=7PDeK6rprA4&feature=fvwp


----------



## Junior (7 November 2012)

Sitzen zwei Mann am Tresen: "Du glaubst garnicht was es für kluge Hunde gibt. Einige sind klüger als ihre Herrchen."
"Ja ich weiß, so einen habe ich auch."


----------



## Junior (7 November 2012)

Jochen ist krank und es geht ihm sehr schlecht. Da kommt seine Schwester zu Besuch.
 "Warum hast Du denn deinen Mann nicht mitgebracht?"
 "Ach wir haben so viel zu tun. Da haben wir beschlossen das er dann zu deiner Beerdigung kommt."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 November 2012)

Ein Ossi-Mädchen, ein Rollstuhlfahrer, 
ein Vietnamese und ein Schwuler,  
gehen in eine Kneipe. Sagt der Wirt: 
"Ihr seid ja eine lustige Truppe!" 
Antwortet die Ossi-Frau: 
"Wir sind keine lustige Truppe,
wir sind die  Bundesregierung!"


----------



## Oberchefe (7 November 2012)

Leichenfledderer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....p=373740&highlight=bundesregierung#post373740


----------



## Approx (8 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ein Ossi-Mädchen, ein Rollstuhlfahrer,
> ein Vietnamese und ein Schwuler,
> gehen in eine Kneipe. Sagt der Wirt:
> "Ihr seid ja eine lustige Truppe!"
> ...



Wenn dieser Witz ein Mensch wäre, dann sähe er so aus:


----------



## PLC-Gundel (8 November 2012)

*Rubik's Cube in 5s...*

Amazing...


----------



## Zersch (9 November 2012)

*Der Zement muss auf die Baustelle*

Bitte zuerst lesen, dann die pdf öffnen.

Betreff: Vor Betätigung  des Fahrzeuges, der Maschine (oder auch des Mundwerkes) u. s. w. sollte man  sein Hirn einschalten

Erst die Fragen lesen,dann PDF  öffnen

Frage aus der Prüfung:

Sie sind Fahrzeugführer eines  Zementsilofahrzeuges, Sie wurden
beauftragt, Zement zu einer  Autobahnbaustelle zu liefern.

Wie bereiten Sie sich vor?

A:Ich  nehme noch eine Aspirin, weil der Abend zuvor eindeutig zu  geil
war.

B:Ich mach noch ein Nickerchen bevor ich los fahre, wenn die  auf mich
warten, komm ich schneller dran

C:Ich frage den Disponenten  nach der Handynummer des Poliers um mich
über die Einfahrtswege zu  informieren

D:Ich fahr mal los und mach einfach - bei 1700 Euro brutto  ist denken
nicht inbegriffen

Schaden: 2,3 Mio. €, 3 Wochen  Bauverzug


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2012)

Jetzt habe ich das auch Begriffen wo die Spurillen in der Fahrbahn herkommen 

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft das ist ein Fake....oder...?


----------



## Zersch (9 November 2012)

Über die Echtheit kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber wenn es wirklich passiert ist, dann wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen*ROFL*

Aber in Bezug auf unsere Gelder kann man nur hoffen, dass es ein Fake ist....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das auch Begriffen wo die Spurillen in der Fahrbahn herkommen
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft das ist ein Fake....oder...?



Hätte ich auch vermutet. Aber es gibt eine Bericht mit seriösem Anschein:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ortenaukreis/auch-das-noch-xhnnndvyx


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 November 2012)

*Das Leben in Drei Bildern*

*Das Leben einer Frau in drei Bildern*


* 
Das Leben eines Mannes in drei Bildern*​


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 November 2012)

Wer pfeift Frauen über 40 nach?

Anhang anzeigen Über 40.pdf


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 November 2012)

Wenn es draussen kalt ist


----------



## Markus (16 November 2012)

Sitzt eine alte Dame beim Arzt im Wartezimmer neben ihr sitzt ein Skinhead.
Die Alte Dame schaut sich den Skinhead eine weile an und sagt dann zum Skinhead:
ach sie Ärmster,erst Chemo und jetzt noch Orthopädische Schuhe...


----------



## Markus (16 November 2012)

die 16 Jährige Tochter gesteht ihrer Mutter, dass sie bereits 2 Monate über ihrer Periode ist. Die Mutter ist entsetzt und läuft zur Apotheke um einen Schwangerschaftstest zu holen, der auch prompt positiv ausfällt. “Wer war das Schwein?”, fragt sie ihre Tochter.. ” Dein Vater wird entsetzt sein!”… Die Tochter telefoniert wild umher und ne Stunde später steht ein Porsche vor der Tür aus dem ein hübscher, gestylter Typ aussteigt. Dieser spricht dann vor versammelter Familie: ” Also, ihre Tochter heiraten kann ich nicht, aber sollte es ein Mädchen werden, werde ich drei Läden und 2 Millionen bereitstellen. Sollte es ein Junge werden, kann ich eine Fabrik und 4 Millionen bereitstellen für ihn. Sollten es Zwillinge werden bekommen diese dann jeweils 5 Millionen. Sollte ihre Tochter das Kind aber verlieren, dann……… ” Der Vater unterbricht ihn: “Dann fickst du sie halt nochmal…!!”


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2012)

Falls noch jemand ein "Weihnachtsgeschenk" 
für die Kollegen sucht:

http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...stick-in-den-wahnsinn-treiben_aid_808163.html


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 November 2012)

Warum???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...3833621#ht_500wt_1179&clk_rvr_id=412219864913

Gruß,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 November 2012)

Zum Glück braucht man als Mann so was nicht


----------



## vollmi (19 November 2012)

Ich hab euch da was das euch den rest der Woche verfolgen kann 

[video=youtube;IJNR2EpS0jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IJNR2EpS0jw[/video]


----------



## tomatensaft (19 November 2012)

Beeilt euch Leute - nur noch 10 Stück auf Lager. Kostenlose Lieferung !!http://www.amazon.de/TRIXES-Univers...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1353356174&sr=1-1


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 November 2012)

*An alle Frauen:

Wenn ein Mann sagt er repariert das, repariert er das.

Man braucht ihn nicht alle sechs Monate daran zu erinnern.
*


----------



## IBFS (21 November 2012)

Papa, wie bin ich auf die Welt gekommen?  
Na gut, mein Sohn ... irgendwann müssen wir dieses Gespräch wohl führen.  
Der Papa hat die Mama in einem CHATROOM kennen gelernt. 
Später haben  der Papa und die Mama sich in einem CYBER CAFÉ getroffen und auf der  Toilette hat die Mama ein paar DOWNLOADS von Papas MEMORY STICK machen  wollen. 
Als der Papa dann fertig für das UPLOADEN war, merkten wir  plötzlich, dass wir keine FIREWALL installiert hatten. 
Leider war es  schon zu spät, um CANCEL oder ESCAPE zu drücken und die Meldung WOLLEN  SIE WIRKLICH UPLOADEN hatten wir in den OPTIONEN unter EINSTELLUNGEN  schon am Anfang gelöscht. 
Mamas VIRENSCANNER war schon länger nicht  UPGEDATED worden und kannte sich mit Papas BLASTER-WORM nicht so recht  aus. 
Wir drückten die ENTER-TASTE und Mama bekam die Meldung GESCHÄTZE  DOWNLOAD-ZEIT 9 MONATE ...





Quelle:  http://www.mirgefaellts.com/GF/?id=79310


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2012)

Ein Mathematiker, ein Ingenieur und 
ein BWLer werden in einer Prüfung 
befragt: "Was ist 2 + 2?"

Der Mathematiker: "4!"
Der Ingenieur etwas zögernd: 
"Irgendwas zwischen 3,8 und 4,2"

Der BWLer ganz vertraulich: 
"Egal was da raus kommen soll, 
wir kriegen das schon hin!"


----------



## Oberchefe (22 November 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=183598#post183598


----------



## Manfred Stangl (22 November 2012)

0123456789


----------



## Manfred Stangl (22 November 2012)

0123456789


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2012)

Thomas kommt vom Urlaub aus Brasilien zurück. Er erzählt seinem 
Chef von der Reise und meint schließlich: "Eigentlich gibt es in Brasilien 
nur Fußballspieler und Nutten." - "Seien Sie vorsichtig bei dem was Sie 
da sagen, meine Frau ist Brasilianerin", entgegnet der Chef. 
Darauf Thomas: "Toll, bei welchem Verein hat Ihre Frau denn gespielt?"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2012)

"Na Fritzchen, was möchtest du denn später einmal werden?", fragt die liebevolle Omi.
"Ich will später irgendwas mit Tieren machen. Metzger oder so..."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2012)

Ein Mann sitzt wegen Heiratsschwindel im Gefängnis, 
da er mit mehreren Frauen gleichzeitig verheiratet war. 
Fragt ihn sein Zellengenosse: "Bist Du eigentlich zur 
Strafe oder zur Erholung hier?"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 November 2012)

So könnte man bei den Inbetriebnehmern Hotelkosten sparen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 November 2012)

Mann muss sich nur zu helfen wissen


----------



## erzteufele (26 November 2012)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> So könnte man bei den Inbetriebnehmern Hotelkosten sparen



ich hoffe für euch das eure chef´s das nicht sehen :-D


----------



## BenR (26 November 2012)

*Hurrikan "Sandy"*

Die schlimmsten Auswirkungen kommen erst jetzt ans Licht:


----------



## Approx (28 November 2012)

Karriere machen...




 Approx


----------



## hucki (28 November 2012)

Ein Mann kommt zum Arzt. Der Arzt macht ihm klar, daß er mindestens 60 kg Übergewicht hat und er soll dringend abnehmen. Der Mann geht in den nächsten Zeitschriftenshop und kauft sich eine Zeitschrift in der Diätfirmen insererieren. Eine Firma inseriert mit garantierter Abnahme von 5 kg in 3 Tagen. Er denkt sich, das könnte man ja mal ausprobieren und ruft an um sich anzumelden.

Am nächsten Tag klingelt es an der Tür. Als er öffnet, steht eine hübsche junge Frau vor ihm, mit nichts bekleidet ausser Nike Laufschuhen und einem Schild um den Hals auf dem steht: " Wenn Sie mich kriegen, können Sie mich haben...." Er ist ganz begeistert und rennt hinterher. Nach fünf Kilometern Japsen und Keuchen hat er sie endlich eingeholt und holt sich seine Belohnung. So geht das die nächsten 2 Tage. Als er nach 3 Tagen auf die Waage steht, kann er es kaum fassen: 5 kg weniger.

Sofort meldet er sich für das "10 kg in 5 Tagen Programm" an. Am nächsten Tag klingelt es an der Tür, eine wunderschöne sportliche Frau in Reebook Laufschuhen steht mit nichts bekleidet in der Tür und hat ein Schild um: "Wenn Sie mich kriegen, können Sie mich haben!" Er natürlich nichts wie hinterher, nach 10 km hat er es mit viel Mühe endlich geschafft und bekommt seine Belohnung. So geht das die nächsten 4 Tage und als er dann auf die Waage steht, tatsächlich 10 kg weniger.

Da beschließt er das "20 kg in 10 Tagen-Programm" auszuprobieren und ruft also nochmal bei der Firma an. Die Beraterin fragt ihn, ob das wirklich sein Wunsch sei, das "20 kg in 10 Tagen Programm" ist wirklich mörderisch! Er ist aber voll dabei und als es am nächsten Morgen an der Tür klingelt, steht ein nackter, muskulöser, sportlich durchtrainierter Mann mit rosa Turnschuhen vor der Tür. Um den Hals hat er ein Schild auf dem steht: "Wenn ich Dich kriege, kann ich dich haben!"


----------



## erzteufele (29 November 2012)

kenn den ein bisschen man anderer ausdrucksweiße
das die mädels sagen "kriegst du mich fickst du mich"

und der durchtrainierte 2 meter große schwarze mit einem riesen riehmen sagt "krieg ich dich fick ich dich"


----------



## winnman (29 November 2012)

grad im Elektroforum entdeckt:

Auto Repair Price List:
http://jpegy.com/lol/auto-repair-price-list-10829


----------



## BenR (30 November 2012)

*Wie fängt man den Weihnachtsmann ?*

1. Die geometrische Methode
 Man stelle einen zylindrischen Käfig im Wald auf eine schneebedeckte Lichtung:
 Fall 1: Der Weihnachtsmann ist innerhalb des Käfigs. Dieser Fall ist trivial.
 Fall 2: Der Weihnachtsmann ist außerhalb des Käfigs. Dann stelle man sich in den Käfig und führe eine Inversion an den Käfigwänden durch. So gelangt der Weihnachtsmann in den Käfig und man selbst nach draußen. Man achte darauf, dass man sich nicht in die Mitte des Käfigs stellt, da man sonst im Unendlichen verschwindet.

 2. Die Projektionsmethode
 Ohne Beschränkung der Allgemeinheit nehmen wir an, dass die Erde eine Ebene ist. Wir projizieren nun diese Ebene auf eine Gerade, die durch den Käfig läuft, und diese Gerade auf einen Punkt im Käfig. Damit gelangt der Weihnachtsmann in den Käfig.

 3. Die topologische Methode
 Der Weihnachtsmann kann topologisch als Torus aufgefasst werden. Man transportiere Waldlichtung in den vierdimensionalen Raum. Nun ist es möglich, die Lichtung so zu falten, dass der Weihnachtsmann beim Rücktransport in den dreidimensionalen Raum verknotet ist. Dann ist er hilflos.

 4. Die stochastische Methode
 Man benötigt dazu ein Laplacerad, einige Würfel und eine Gaußsche Glocke. Mit dem Laplacerad fährt man in den Wald und wirft mit den Würfeln nach dem Weihnachtsmann. Kommt er nun mit seinem Schlitten angefahren, stülpe man die Gaußsche Glocke über ihn. Damit ist er mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit eins eingefangen.

 5. Die Newtonsche Methode
 Käfig und Weihnachtsmann ziehen sich durch die Gravitation an. Bei Vernachlässigung der Reibung wird der Weihnachtsmann früher oder später im Käfig landen.

 6. Die Heisenberg-Methode
 Ort und Geschwindigkeit eines bewegten Weihnachtsmanns lassen sich nicht gleichzeitig bestimmen. Da ein sich bewegender Weihnachtsmann auf einem Schneefeld keinen physikalisch sinnvollen Ort einnimmt, eignet er sich nicht zum Fangen. Die Weihnachtsmannjagd kann sich demnach nur auf einen ruhenden Weihnachtsmann beschränken. Das Fangen eines ruhenden, bewegungslosen Weihnachtsmanns wird dem Leser als Übungsaufgabe überlassen.

 7. Die Schrödinger Methode
 Die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt einen Weihnachtsmann im Käfig zu finden ist größer als Null. Man setze sich hin und warte.

 8. Die Einsteinsche Methode
 Man überfliege die Waldlichtung mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Durch die relativistische Längenkontraktion wird der Weihnachtsmann flach wie ein Papier. Man greife ihn, rolle ihn zusammen und mache ein Gummiband herum.

 9. Die experimentalphysikalische Methode
 Man nehme eine semipermeable Membran, die alles außer dem Weihnachtsmann durchlässt und siebe damit den Wald aus.


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## waldy (2 Dezember 2012)

Ein fragt in PC Geschäft andere Person:
" brauchst du Tablet ? "
- andere " nein Danke, ich habe kein Kopfschmerzen" .

gruß waldy


----------



## thomass5 (2 Dezember 2012)

http://www.dhmo.de/


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2012)

thomass5 schrieb:


> http://www.dhmo.de/



Endlich findet mal jemand den Mut die Fakten hier in Deutschland zu veröffentlichen.
Auch interessant zu diesem Thema: http://kamelopedia.mormo.org/index.php/Dihydrogenmonoxid
Es gibt auch ein Untergrundforum, dass sich diesem Thema widmet: http://www.weltverschwoerung.de/forum.php

Wirksame Hilfe verspreche ich mir von diesen Produkten: http://www.bpes.de/de/index.html

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M-Ott (3 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wirksame Hilfe verspreche ich mir von diesen Produkten: http://www.bpes.de/de/index.html


Ich hoffe, diese Seite ist ein Scherz. Naja, solange die Menschen Geld für sowas haben, kann's ja alles nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Dezember 2012)

> Ich hoffe, diese Seite ist ein Scherz.



die ist so ernst wie die http://www.dhmo.de/


----------



## Gebs (4 Dezember 2012)

Ein echtes MUSS zur Weihnachtszeit:
http://www.zewa.de/toilettenpapier-topaktuell-winterzauber.php

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## repök (5 Dezember 2012)

Also für mich wäre dies hier interessant : Energieordner. Ob man dann keine Energieverteilungsysteme mehr installieren muss? Wäre doch toll......


----------



## Aventinus (5 Dezember 2012)

Energieordner sind eine tolle Sache.

Untertags hefte ich jede Menge elektrische Energie von meiner PV ab und abends hol ich sie dann wieder raus. Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Dezember 2012)

da wurde beim Nubert im Forum schon vor fast 10 Jahren drüber diskutiert:
http://www.nubert-forum.de/nuforum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2679&sid=56b38425447587928fcf056b85678793
und anderswo nimmt man das auch nicht ganz so ernst:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-18-1548-2.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Dezember 2012)

Der Angestellte zum Chef: "Sie haben mir doch 
mehr Gehalt versprochen, wenn Sie mit mir 
zufrieden sind." "Stimmt", antwortet der Chef, 
"aber wie kann ich mit jemandem zufrieden sein, 
der mehr Geld möchte?"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Dezember 2012)

> Der Papst stirbt und kommt an die Himmelstür. Petrus begrüßt ihn und fragt nach seinem Namen. "Ich bin der Papst!" "Papst, Papst", murmelt Petrus.
> 
> "Tut mir leid, ich habe niemanden mit diesem Namen in meinem Buch."
> 
> ...



1234567890


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> da wurde beim Nubert im Forum schon vor fast 10 Jahren drüber diskutiert:
> http://www.nubert-forum.de/nuforum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2679&sid=56b38425447587928fcf056b85678793



Auch Nubert-Kunde?
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Dezember 2012)

> Auch Nubert-Kunde?



Zum gleichen Preis bekommst Du woanders einfach weniger, seit Nubert Direktversand seiner Lautsprecher macht werden die Boxen auch bei Stereoplay & Co getestet und heimsen da ihre Auszeichnungen ein:
http://www.nubert.de/index.php?id=250

Nicht alles aus Schwäbisch Gmünd ist schlecht, auch wenn man bei uns sagt:
nex menders wia an Gmender (hoffe dass ich die Lautschrift halbwegs getroffen habe)


----------



## Approx (7 Dezember 2012)

Einstein hat es kommen sehen....

...und Recht behalten!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne Leute die würden da NIE auch  nur in die Nähe gehen geschweige denn den Schalter betätigen.... Wie bewerte ich sowas in der Risikoanalyse ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2012)

Oben ohne ...


----------



## thomass5 (10 Dezember 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Oben ohne ...



:s12:

1234567890


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten !!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2012)




----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2012)

Markus ?????


----------



## Paule (12 Dezember 2012)

> Ein Vater erzählt seinen Freunden:
> „Gestern kam meine Tochter ins Wohnzimmer und sagte zu mir:“
> „Papa... streiche sofort mein Taschengeld, werfe alle meine Kleider aus dem Fenster, nimm mir meine Stereoanlage und meinen Laptop.
> Dann nimm meine Haustürschlüssel und wirf mich aus dem Haus.
> ...


0123456789


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2012)

Ist es schon soweit ?????


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2012)

Frauen ein Kompliment zu machen, ist wie Topfschlagen in einem 
Minenfeld: Zwischen tot und lebendig liegen nur wenige Millimeter...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2012)

"Mama, Mama, darf ich heute zum Bungee Jumping?"
"Sicher nicht, mein Lieber. Dein Leben hat schon mit 
einem kaputten Gummi begonnen, es soll nicht auch 
noch so enden."


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2012)

Ich wusste das sowas kommt  LINK


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtsgrippe für Männer


----------



## Aventinus (14 Dezember 2012)

Mit Essen spielt man nicht :-D


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Dezember 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Mit Essen spielt man nicht :-D



Wieso? Das Auge isst doch mit


----------



## erzteufele (14 Dezember 2012)

wo bleibt das nachher bild


----------



## Mr.Spok (14 Dezember 2012)

0123456789


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Dezember 2012)

erzteufele schrieb:


> wo bleibt das nachher bild



Die Frage ist doch eher

Wo sind die Getränke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2012)

Frauen im Berufsleben

Ist sie schlagfertig, hat sie Haare auf den Zähnen.
Ist sie kompromissbereit, hat sie keine Durchsetzungsfähigkeit.

Verwendet sie Make-up, tragt sie Kriegsbemalung.
Verwendet sie keins, vernachlassigt sie ihr Äuseres.

Ist sie im Tennisclub, sucht sie Anschluss an die Society.
Geht sie schwimmen, hat sie Übergewicht.

Ist sie hilfsbereit, wird sie ausgenützt.
Kümmert sie sich nur um ihre Arbeit, ist sie unkollegial.

Wirkt sie temperamentvoll, ist sie nicht zu halten.
Wirkt sie ruhig und besonnen, fehlt ihr der Pfiff.

Denkt sie logisch, ist sie kalt und berechnend.
Ist sie intelligent, darf sie das nicht zeigen.

Tut sie es doch, ist sie arrogant und besserwisserisch.
Ist sie nicht intelligent, muss sie wenigstens hübsch sein.

Ist sie montags müde, lästert man.
Ist sie taufrisch, wird auch gelästert.

Tragt sie Mini, stort sie den Arbeitsfrieden.
Tragt sie Maxi, hat sie bestimmt krumme Beine.


----------



## Matze001 (16 Dezember 2012)

Was würdest du tun wenn jemand ankommt und dir eine Knarre vor die Nase hält und sagt "Geld oder Leben?"

Ich hab es leicht, ich bin SPS-Programmierer! Ich habe weder Geld, noch ein Leben...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hab es leicht, ich bin SPS-Programmierer! Ich habe weder Geld, noch ein Leben...



Mit "Danke, ich nehme das Geld ... " hättest 
Du jetzt wenigstens was im Portemonnaie.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (17 Dezember 2012)

> Annie, 7Jahre, kommt von der Schule.
> Sie hatteihre erste Lektion in Sachen Babys
> 
> Ihre Mutter, sehr interessiert, fragt sie:
> ...


0123456789


----------



## MaMoe2909 (17 Dezember 2012)

*Maja Sonderkalender 2012*




Für dieses Jahr gibt es doch den Sonderkalender ;-)


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Dezember 2012)

Auch ganz nett...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Dezember 2012)

Mal aus aktuellem Anlass (hoffentlich liest er es nicht  )



> Und da war dann noch Klein-Peter: "Papi,  heiraten auch Kamele?" Papi murmelnd: "Nur Kamele, Peter, nur Kamele."





> Die Flitterwochen sind vorüber, wenn der Hund die Pantoffeln bringt und die Frau einen anbellt.


*ROFL*


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Dezember 2012)

Kurz nach der Hochzeit: 





> Darf ich vorstellen, das ist meine Frau



Nach 5 Jahren: 





> Kanstt Du Dir vorstellen, das ist meine Frau



Nach 10 Jahren: 





> Stell Dich mal davor, da ist meine Frau


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2012)

> Hochzeit



Aus gegebenem Anlass kramen wir im Archiv:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=174448#post174448


----------



## mariob (18 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ohne weiteren Kommentar: http://www.orgoninstitut.de/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2012)

Achtung! bitte nicht anklicken, wenn eine (Über?)empfindlichkeit gegenüber Spam besteht:

http://www.condor.com/de/xmas-ecard.jsp


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2012)

Eine Anleitung wie man wieder single wird

 Ich ging mit meiner Frau einkaufen und wollte mir einen Kasten Bier für 15 € kaufen.
 Meiner Frau missfiel dies, denn das wäre ihrer Meinung nach zu teuer.
 Sie ging stattdessen in die Kosmetikabteilung und kaufte sich eine Schönheitscreme für 50 €.
... Krach gab es dann, als ich ihr sagte, dass sie mit einem Kasten Bier billiger schön geworden wäre als mit der Creme.
 Abends hatte sie sich wieder beruhigt.

 Ich saß in der Stube und schaute fern, als sie herein kam und fragte was es auf dem Fernseher gäbe. Ich antwortete „Staub“. 
 Nach einiger Zeit hatte sie sich wieder gefangen.

 Sie fragte was wir am Hochzeitstag unternehmen wollten. Sie sprach für mich in Rätseln.
 Sie wolle mal wieder dorthin, wo sie lange Zeit nicht gewesen sei und ich soll erraten wo das sei.
 Darauf sagte ich „In der Küche“. 
 Es dauerte bis zum späten Abend des nächsten Tages bis sie wieder mit mir sprach.

 Sie stand im Schlafzimmer nackt vor dem Spiegel, betrachtete sich eingehend und nörgelte herum. Sie sei alt geworden, Übergewichtig und hässlich.
 Ich antwortete:
 Aber deine Augen funktionieren noch prima.

 Nach dem sie nach einer Woche wieder mit mir redete, wollte sie zur Versöhnung gerne etwas von mir geschenkt bekommen, was knallrot sei und von Null auf 100 nur 3 Sekunden bräuchte.
 Ich schenkte ihr dann eine Personenwaage von Colani,

 Nach etwa 3 Monaten hatte meine Frau Klassentreffen (mit Partner) und ich musste notgedrungen mitgehen. Im laufe des Abends sahen wir an der Bar einen Kerl sitzen und meine Frau sagte, das sie in der Schule mit dem Typen zusammen war. Beim Abschlussball hat sie ihm dann aber den Laufpass gegeben. Danach soll er angefangen haben zu trinken und 
 Das macht er heute noch. Er säuft und säuft und säuft.
 Ich sagte darauf :“Wer hätte gedacht, dass der Typ die Trennung so lange feiern würde.“

 Seit dem bin ich wieder Single.


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2012)

John wollte Sex mit einer Kollegin aus seinem Büro haben, sie allerdings hatte bereits einen Freund.
 Eines Tages war John so frustriert, dass er direkt zu Ihr ging und zu Ihr sagte, "Ich gebe Dir 100 Euro wenn Du Liebe mit mir machst!" Die Kollegin sagte "NEIN" Daraufhin antwortete John: "ich bin sehr schnell, ich werf...e das Geld auf den Boden, Du kniest Dich um das Geld aufzuheben, und schon bin ich fertig."
 Sie dachte an die 100 Euro und sagte daraufhin, sie werde ihren Freund fragen.
 Sie ging ans Telefon rief Ihren Freund an und erzählte Ihm die Geschichte. Ihr Freund sagte zu Ihr: "verlange 200 Euro, hebe das Geld sofort auf, er bekommt in dieser Zeit nicht mal seine Hose auf und DU hast die Kohle!" Sie sagte: "das ist ein guter Deal, ich sage es meinem Kollegen."
 Der Freund wartete ungeduldig auf den Rückruf seiner Freundin. Nach 45 Minuten kam der ersehnte Rückruf seiner Freundin und sie sagte:

 "Das Schwein hatte Cent-Stücke!"


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2012)

Ich (eine sie) fahre mit einem Bus nach Hause.
 Der Bus ist etwas voll, also erspare ich mir das Durchdrängeln zum Stempelautomaten und möchte eine Frau vor mir bitten, meine Karte für mich abzustempeln.

... Aber wie spreche ich sie am besten an, mit du oder Sie?
 An der vorletzten Haltestelle ist sie nicht ausgestiegen, also fährt sie mit bis zur letzten Haltestelle.

 Ich schaue sie mir genauer an. Sie hat eine Flasche Wein dabei, also fährt sie sicher zu einem Mann.
 Die Weinflasche ist nicht gerade die billigste, also muss es ein hübscher Mann sein.

 Bei uns im Dorf gibt es nur zwei hübsche Männer - mein Mann und mein Liebhaber.

 Zu meinem Liebhaber kann sie nicht fahren, da ich selbst dorthin unterwegs bin.

 Also fährt sie zu meinem Mann. Mein Mann hat zwei Geliebte - Katrin und Andrea.
 Katrin hat doch gerade Urlaub...

 Ich: "Andrea, kannst du bitte die Karte für mich stempeln?"
 Andrea: "Kennen wir uns??????"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2012)

Himmel oder Hölle ? LINKhttp://
www.agamen.de/humor/temperatur.html


----------



## waldy (20 Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Ein Tipp von mir. Wenn Sie gehen in Apotheke welche Medizin kaufen, dann erst mal überlegen was als erstens Sie möchten es bestellen.
Aus Praktische Erfahrung.
Ich war unterwegs gewesen und mich hat es gebiten welche Medizin gegen Hämorrhoiden kaufen .
Ich habe mit Verkäuferin das besprochen , welches ist besser, habe das bestellt.

Und ich dachte mir es so, wenn ich bin sowieso bei Apotheke, kaufe ich eine Beinwell-Balsam für meine Gelenke.
Dann habe ich gesagt:
“ und geben Sie bitte mir noch eine Beinwell-Balsam dabei”.
Na ja, die Verkäuferin mach seine Augen so auf und ganz rund , macht mit seiner Hand Mund zu du fragt mich:
“ ah, wollen Sie das auch mit Beinwell-Balsam das behandeln? ”

gruß


----------



## thomas_1975 (21 Dezember 2012)




----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Dezember 2012)

*Gibt es den Weihnachtsmann wirklich?*

1) Keine bekannte Spezies der Gattung Rentier kann fliegen. ABER es gibt 300.000 Spezies von lebenden Organismen, die noch klassifiziert werden müssen, und obwohl es sich dabei hauptsächlich Insekten und Bakterien handelt, schließt dies nicht mit letzter Sicherheit fliegende Rentiere aus, die nur der Weihnachtsmann bisher gesehen hat.

2) Es gibt 2 Milliarden Kinder (Menschen unter 18) auf der Welt. ABER da der Weihnachtsmann (scheinbar) keine Moslems, Hindu, Juden und Buddhisten beliefert, reduziert sich seine Arbeit auf etwa 15 % der Gesamtzahl - 378 Millionen Kinder (laut Volkszählungsbüro). Bei einer durchschnittlichen Kinderzahl von 3,5 pro Haushalt ergibt das 91,8 Millionen Häuser. Wir nehmen an, dass in jedem Haus mindestens ein braves Kind lebt.

3) Der Weihnachtsmann hat einen 31-Stunden-Weihnachtstag, bedingt durch die verschiedenen Zeitzonen, wenn er von Osten nach Westen reist (was logisch erscheint). Damit ergeben sich 822,6 Besuche pro Sekunde. Somit hat der Weihnachtsmann für jeden christlichen Haushalt mit braven Kindern 1/1000 Sekunde Zeit für seine Arbeit: Parken, aus dem Schlitten springen, den Schornstein runterklettern, die Socken füllen, die übrigen Geschenke unter dem Weihnachtsbaum verteilen, alle übriggebliebenen Reste des Weihnachtsessens vertilgen, den Schornstein wieder raufklettern und zum nächsten Haus fliegen. Angenommen, dass jeder dieser 91,8 Millionen Stops gleichmäßig auf die ganze Erde verteilt sind (was natürlich, wie wir wissen, nicht stimmt, aber als Berechnungsgrundlage akzeptieren wir dies), erhalten wir nunmehr 1,3 km Entfernung von Haushalt zu Haushalt, eine Gesamtentfernung von 120,8 Millionen km, nicht mitgerechnet die Unterbrechungen für das, was jeder von uns mindestens einmal in 31 Stunden tun muss, plus Essen usw. 
Das bedeutet, dass der Schlitten des Weihnachtsmannes mit 1040 km pro Sekunde fliegt, also der 3.000-fachen Schallgeschwindigkeit. Zum Vergleich: das schnellste von Menschen gebaute Fahrzeug auf der Erde fährt mit lächerlichen 43,8 km pro Sekunde. Ein gewöhnliches Rentier schafft höchstens 24 km pro STUNDE.

4) Die Ladung des Schlittens führt zu einem weiteren interessanten Effekt. Angenommen, jedes Kind bekommt nicht mehr als ein mittelgroßes Lego-Set (etwa 1 kg), dann hat der Schlitten ein Gewicht von 378.000 Tonnen geladen, nicht gerechnet den Weihnachtsmann, der übereinstimmend als übergewichtig beschrieben wird. 
Ein gewöhnliches Rentier kann nicht mehr als 175 kg ziehen. Selbst bei der Annahme, dass ein "fliegendes Rentier" (siehe Punkt 1) das ZEHNFACHE normale Gewicht ziehen kann, braucht man für den Schlitten nicht acht oder vielleicht neun Rentiere. Man braucht 216.000 Rentiere. Das erhöht das Gewicht - den Schlitten selbst noch nicht einmal eingerechnet - auf 410.400 Tonnen. Nochmals zum Vergleich: das ist mehr als das vierfache Gewicht der Queen Elizabeth.

5) 410.400 Tonnen bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 1040 km/s erzeugt einen ungeheuren Luftwiderstand - dadurch werden die Rentiere aufgeheizt, genauso wie ein Raumschiff, das wieder in die Erdatmosphäre eintritt. Das vorderste Paar Rentiere muss dadurch 16,6 TRILLIONEN Joule Energie absorbieren. Pro Sekunde. Jedes. Anders ausgedrückt: sie werden praktisch augenblicklich in Flammen aufgehen, das nächste Paar Rentiere wird dem Luftwiderstand preisgegeben, und es wird ein ohrenbetäubender Knall erzeugt. 
Das gesamte Team von Rentieren wird innerhalb von 5 Tausendstel Sekunden vaporisiert. Der Weihnachtsmann wird währenddessen einer Beschleunigung von der Größe der 17.500-fachen Erdbeschleunigung ausgesetzt. Ein 120 kg schwerer Weihnachtsmann (was der Beschreibung nach lächerlich wenig sein muss) würde an das Ende seines Schlittens genagelt - mit einer Kraft von 20,6 Millionen Newton.

Damit kommen wir zu dem Schluss: WENN der Weihnachtsmann irgendwann einmal die Geschenke gebracht hat, ist er heute tot.
Eigentlich könnte man diese Geschichte noch fortführen: Es sind ja nicht nur die Kinder, die beschenkt werden (wollen). Auch viele Erwachsene würden gerne den Dienst des Weihnachtsmannes in Anspruch nehmen. Gibt es doch just zur Weihnachtszeit von so vielen Firmen so tolle Werbemittel und Geschenke, von denen man gerne etliche haben wollte. Nur wie sollte der Weihnachtsmann das auch noch in seinen prall gefüllten Zeitplan bekommen?

Aus diesem Grund haben meine Schwester, mein Bruder und ich uns nicht auf den Weihnachtsmann und sein Rentier verlassen, sondern unsere Weihnachtswünsche gleich unseren Eltern unterbreitet.


----------



## mariob (22 Dezember 2012)

Alle Jahre wieder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50vE47DGEy4&feature=player_detailpage


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Paul (22 Dezember 2012)

Wenn Adam und Eva Chinesen gewesen wären, würden wir immer noch im Paradies leben.

Warum?

Die hätten die Schlange gefressen, und den Apfel liegen lassen.


----------



## zotos (22 Dezember 2012)

Eine Firma, die Nägel herstellt beauftragt einen Experten für Werbung ein auffallendes Werbeplakat für die Firma zu entwickeln.


Bei der nächsten Besprechung präsentiert der Experte seinen Vorschlag: "Das Plakat, das ich entworfen habe ist genial." Daraufhin zeigt er ein Bild auf dem Jesus ans Kreuz genagelt ist. "Unsere Nägel halten einfach alles."


Die Geschäftsleitung ist natürlich schockiert und teilt dem Experten mit, dass sie so ein Plakat unmöglich aufhängen könnten und bittet ihn ein neues zu entwickeln.


Eine Woche später das Ergebnis: "Diese Idee ist noch besser als die letzte." Auf dem Plakat ist nun ein Kreuz zu sehen vor dem Jesus liegt. "Mit unseren Nägeln wäre das nicht passiert."


----------



## winnman (23 Dezember 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht:

http://www.upload.spacy2k9.de/gemawelt.jpg


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Dezember 2012)

Und was macht unsere Gemeinde?
von meinen Steuern Unimogs kaufen :sw14:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Dezember 2012)

> Der katholische Pfarrer der Gemeinde hat 25-jähriges Dienstjubiläum. Er beginnt seine Rede:
> 
> "Liebe Gemeinde, wenn ein Pfarrer eine Rede halten muss, ist das immer ein bisschen schwierig. Die eine oder andere Anekdote gäbe es ja schon, aber Ihr wisst ja, das Beichtgeheimnis muss geheim bleiben. Also versuche ich mich mal so auszudrücken:
> 
> ...



1234567890


----------



## thomass5 (30 Dezember 2012)

Ein Wiener Obdachloser durchstöbert auf seiner täglichen Suche nach Nahrung

die Wiener Mülltonnen. Dabei stößt er in einem Kübel auf einen 

zerbrochenen Spiegel und weicht erschrocken zurück. "Jessas, a Leich!"



Er rennt zur nächsten Polizeistation und meldet: "I hob a Leich gfund'n, im

dritt'n Mistküb'l beim Stefansplotz, schaut's eich des o!" 

Die Polizei fährt zum besagten Mistkübel, ein Beamter öffnet die Tonne,

schaut in den Spiegel, erbleicht und sagt: "Mei Gott, des is jo ana vo uns!"





Besagter Polizist nimmt den Spiegel als Beweismittel mit, vergisst ihn aber

in seiner Uniform. Abends dann daheim durchwühlt seine Tochter die 

Jacke nach einer kleinen Taschengeldaufbesserung. Sie findet den Spiegel und

ruft: "Mama, Mama, da Papa hod a Freindin!"

Die Mutter eilt herbei und sieht sich im Spiegel an: "A so a hässliche

Sau!"


Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomass5 (30 Dezember 2012)

Im schönen Sachsen, in der Nähe von Leipzig:



Ein Vater möchte seinem 8-jährigen Sohn die Tiere im Wald zeigen. Sie steigen auf einen Hochsitz. Der Junge schaut nach Norden und sieht zwei Füchse, der Vater beobachtet den Süden und erblickt eine sonnenbadende, nackte Frau.



Der Sohn ganz aufgeregt zu seinem Vater: "Figgse, Baba, Figgse!!!"



Daraufhin der Vater: "Nur, wennde dor Muddi nüscht soochst"!!!



Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Januar 2013)

Da hat der Winterdienst mal geklotzt und nicht gekleckert


----------



## Pizza (2 Januar 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Da hat der Winterdienst mal geklotzt und nicht gekleckert



na, der Winter bei Euch im Allgäu ist schon heftig


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Januar 2013)

Tsja schauen wen man heiratet


----------



## Paul (5 Januar 2013)

Kommt ein Mann zum Psychater.
"Herr Doktor ich habe ein Problem.
Ich arbeite in einer Konservenfabrik.
Vor 6 Wochen haben wir einen neuen Gurkenschneider bekommen,
und vom ersten Tag an hatte ich nur noch einen Gedanken.
Ich wollte meinen Schwanz in den Gurkenschneider stecken.
Gestern in der Nachtschicht habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und ich habe es getan."

"Oh mein Gott, das ist ja schrecklich! Und was ist dann passiert?

"Naja, der Schichtführer hat uns erwischt, 
ich wurde entlassen, und der Gurkenschneider gleich mit."


----------



## V W (9 Januar 2013)

Auch eine schöne Fehlermeldung




Gruß

VW


----------



## V W (10 Januar 2013)

Vier Motorradfahrer sitzen Donnerstagabend zusammen in der Kneipe und
besprechen, dass sie sich am Wochenende zum Fahren, Feiern und Saufen auf
einer Rennstrecke treffen wollen. Einer der Kumpel druckst den ganzen Abend
rum und weiß nicht, wie er es seinen Freunden beibringen soll, dass er von
seiner Frau voraussichtlich keinen Ausgang bekommt. Als er endlich damit
rausrückt, wird er natürlich den Rest des Abends damit aufgezogen und
verarscht.

Völlig frustriert geht er nach Hause und wünscht den Kumpels noch ein
schönes Renn- und Partywochenende. Die 3 Kumpel machen sich am Samstag in
der Früh auf den Weg.

Als sie an der Strecke ankommen, sehen sie ihren 4. Kollegen. Der sitzt dort
im Klappstuhl, mit einer Dose Bier in der Hand. "Wo kommst du denn jetzt
her? Du hattest doch keinen Ausgang?" Der Kollege darauf: "Tja, und ich bin
sogar schon seit Freitag hier!"

"Und, wie kommt das so plötzlich?"

Der Kollege: "Ach so, ja, als ich am Donnerstag von euch nach Hause kam und
mich gerade noch für ein Bier vor die Glotze setzen wollte, stand meine Frau
hinter mir und hielt mir die Augen zu. Als ich ihre Hände von meinen Augen
entfernt und mich rumgedreht hatte, stand sie dort in einem durchsichtigen
Nachthemd und sagte:

"ÜBERRASCHUNG!!!! Bring mich ins Bett, fessele mich und dann mach' was du
willst!"


Und, was soll ich noch sagen, Jungs : "HIER BIN ICH!"


----------



## mariob (10 Januar 2013)

Kein weiterer Text.
http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/703781_310463062407469_1845840893_o.jpg

Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Januar 2013)

Das war wohl nix mit dem bild

Ungerecht


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (12 Januar 2013)

Wenigstens konnte er hinterher sagen das es bei diesem Marathon flüssig lief.....*ROFL*


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2013)

Schade, der Todesstern wird nicht gebaut. 
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/response/isnt-petition-response-youre-looking


----------



## vollmi (13 Januar 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Schade, der Todesstern wird nicht gebaut.



Kein wunder bei so nem teuren Teil, dass dann doch von nem Taliban in nem X-Wing kaputt gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Solaris (15 Januar 2013)

*Bitterböse*

..........


----------



## Solaris (15 Januar 2013)

*Gedicht*

..........


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Januar 2013)




----------



## thomass5 (18 Januar 2013)

.gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden...

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## acid (18 Januar 2013)

Eine Sammlung diverser abschreckender Beispiele: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen So_wirds_gemacht_2012.pdf


----------



## mariob (20 Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir:
http://i.imgur.com/2j36O.jpg

Gruß
Mario


----------



## cas (20 Januar 2013)

Englisch für Anfänger: 
Drei Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhren an. Welche Hexe schaut welche Swatch Uhr an??? 
Und nun das Ganze in englischer Sprache : 
*Three witches watch three swatch watches. Which witch watch which swatch watch?? *

Englisch für Fortgeschrittene: 
Drei geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. 
Welche geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexe schaut sich welchen Swatch Uhrenknopf an? 
das Ganze wieder in englischer Sprache : 
*Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which switched witch watch which Swatch watch switch? *

Englisch für Profis: 
Drei Schweizer Hexen-Schlampen, die sich wünschen geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schauen sich schweizer Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. Welche schweizer Hexen-Schlampe, die sich wünscht geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schaut sich welchen Swatch Uhrenknopf an? 
das ganze in Englisch: 
*Three swiss witch-bitches, which wished to be switched swiss witch-bitches, watch swiss Swatch watch switches. Which swiss witch-bitch which wishes to be a switched swiss witch-bitch, watches which swiss Swatch watch switch? *


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2013)

Endlich schreibt mal jemand die Wahrheit


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2013)

Coole Übersetzung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Januar 2013)

Bekanntlich ist ja für Männerdie letzte aller Schulen der
Wehrdienst (oder – das
Gefängnis!)
Keine Armee der Welt liebt
ihr Land so sehr wie die
australische... und ihr gehört
auch Generalmajor Peter
Cosgrove an.
Unlängst sollte eine Schulklasse
seiner Kaserne einen einwöchigen
Besuch abstatten. Hierzu wurde er u.a.
auch von Radio ABC interviewt. Eine
der Fragen betraf das Problem „Kinder
und Waffen”.
*Reporterin:*
Also, Herr General, was werden Sie
diesen Jungs anbieten, wenn sie zu
Ihnen kommen?
*General Cosgrove:*
Wir werden ihnen alpines Klettern
beibringen, Wildwasserpaddeln,
Bogenschießen und Schießen.
*Reporterin:*
Schießen! Das ist wohl etwas unverantwortlich, nicht wahr?!
*General Cosgrove:*
Ich sehe nicht wieso. Die Jungs werden entsprechend überwacht sein.
*Reporterin*
Sie müssen aber zugeben, daß Schießen eine sehr gefährliche Beschäftigung für Kinder ist.
*General Cosgrove :*
Nein, das ist es nicht. Sie werden sicher nicht schießen bevor sie nicht gelernt haben mit einem
Gewehr richtig umzugehen.
*Reporterain:*
Aber Sie bieten ihnen doch die Möglichkeit, sich einmal zu gefährlichen Mördern zu entwickeln!
*General Cosgrove:*
Ach Gott, Fräuleinchen, Sie wurden doch auch von Geburt her mit allem ausgestattet um sich zu
einer Nutte zu entwickeln und Sie sind trotzdem keine – oder...?
Daraufhin herrschte für einige Sekunden Funkstille. Als der Sender das Interview
wieder aufnahm war eine andere Reporterin am Mikrofon.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2013)

http://members.chello.nl/rwestdor/13mar2006/image/tight_spot.jpg

Die machen nichts, die wollen nur spielen ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2013)

*Der neue Flughafen in Berlin*

Seit gestern sitzen Experten zusammen, um für den Flughafen 
einen neuen Namen zu suchen...

... denn wer weiß bei der Eröffnung noch, wer Willy Brandt war? 

PS: Im Gespräch ist unter anderem der künftige Ex-Mann der
PR-Referentin Bettina Wulff


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2013)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Englisch für Anfänger:
> 
> Drei Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhren an. Welche Hexe schaut welche Swatch Uhr an???
> 
> ...


oh mann, ist das langweilig, wenn man hier mal die SuFu bemüht...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> oh mann, ist das langweilig, wenn man hier mal die SuFu bemüht...



Hast Du nach "bitch" gesucht und wolltest etwas 
anders finden oder wo ist das Problem?


----------



## bike (22 Januar 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... oder wo ist das Problem?



Er wollte zeigen das er die Sufu ohne TIA nutzt.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Januar 2013)

Die armen Berliner !!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2013)

Nichts gegen Berliner ... solange sie gut 
gefüllt und ordentlich fritiert sind.


----------



## Feng (22 Januar 2013)

Geht ein Blinder am Fischladen vorbei - und ruft:" Hallo girls!" ...


----------



## maddin (23 Januar 2013)

*Bewerbungsgespräch*

Seit neuestem ist der Einsatz von Lügendetektoren bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch erlaubt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXUv80cL_zw&feature=player_embedded


Gruß maddin


----------



## Ralle (24 Januar 2013)




----------



## Ralle (24 Januar 2013)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2013)

Es schneit seit Tagen .....

Meine Frau ist deprimiert, und guckt ständig durchs 
Fenster.

Ich befürchte, wenn es weiter so schneit, dann muss 
ich sie wieder rein lassen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2013)

"Wie geht es denn Ihrem Gatten, Frau Meier?"

"Gar nicht so gut. Er kam von der Bockjagd völlig 
nüchtern nach Hause.  Da hat ihn unser Jagdterrier 
nicht erkannt und gleich gebissen."


----------



## hucki (26 Januar 2013)

Bauer und Knecht sind draußen auf dem Feld ...


... bei der Arbeit. Plötzlich zieht sich der Himmel zu und es sieht nach Regen aus.

Darauf der Knecht zum Bauern: "Wenn wir uns jetzt nicht beeilen, werden wir hier pitsche patsche nass." Darauf der Bauer zum Knecht: "Dann geh mal ins Haus und hol mir meine Gummistiefel!" Sagt der Knecht: "Wieso denn ich? Hol dir deine Gummistiefel doch selber!" Der Bauer schaut den Knecht böse an und fragt: "Bin ich hier der Bauer oder bist du das?" 

Darauf geht der Knecht wutentbrannt ins Haus. Dort sitzen die Bäuerin und deren hübsche Tochter am Küchentisch.
Sagt der Knecht zu den beiden: "Der Bauer sagt, ihr beide sollt euch nackig machen und ich soll euch mal so richtig rannehmen."
Die beiden Frauen schauen sich an. Die Bäuerin verwundert: "Nee, das glaub ich dir nicht. So was würde der Bauer niemals sagen, oder?"
 "Doch", sagt der Knecht. "Aber ich kann ja vorsichtshalber noch mal fragen."

Er geht zum Küchenfenster und öffnet es. Die Bäuerin folgt ihm und steht daneben. 
Der Knecht schreit aufs Feld: "Bauer, beide?" 

Der Bauer schaut zum Fenster und brüllt zurück: "Natürlich beide, du Idiot!"


----------



## Feng (26 Januar 2013)

Ich bin ja ein Fan von "Kurzgeschichten".

Hier eine Liebesgeschichte in English:"Hand in hand - hand in it - it in hand - it in it!


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2013)

irgendwie ist das schon nicht mehr lustig, aber vielleicht kann sich jemand anders dran freuen - ich habs nur 8 minuten ausgehalten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQZoG82qBQw


----------



## Oerw (26 Januar 2013)

Zwei Freundinnen laufen nach einer langen Diskonacht im Morgengrauen nach Hause  und müssen dringend für kleine Mädchen. Da weit und breit keine Toilette und  kein Gebüsch in Sicht sind, gehen sie nach kurzem Zögern auf den Friedhof. Die  erste wischt sich mit ihrem Slip ab und wirft ihn dann weg. Die andere zögert;  den feinen Spitzentanga hat sie erst neulich von ihrem Mann geschenkt bekommen.  In der Not reißt sie vom Grab nebenan die Schleife vom Kranz und wischt sich  damit ab. Am nächsten Tag treffen sich die Männer der beiden Frauen. Meint der  eine: “So geht es nicht weiter! Gestern kam meine Frau stockbesoffen nach Hause  und hatte kein Höschen mehr an!” “Das geht ja noch”, meint der andere “meine  hatte zwar noch das Höschen an, aber an ihrem Po klebte ein rotes Band mit der  Aufschrift: "Wir werden Dich nie vergessen! - Musikkapelle Grünwald


----------



## Stanzman (26 Januar 2013)

Not Aus für Fortgeschrittene?


----------



## Oerw (27 Januar 2013)

noch ein frivoler Witz ...

In einem Frauenkörper wohnen 3 Bazillen. Eine wohnt im Ohr, die andere im Bauchnabel und die dritte in der Vagina. Nach einer Zeit treffen sich alle. Die, die im Ohr wohnt verkündet stolz: "Jeden Tag kommt bei mir ein Wattestäbchen und putzt mir meine Wohnung." Darauf sagt die Bazille vom Bauchnabel: "Bei mir kommt jeden Tag ein Schwamm und putzt mir ebenfalls die Wohnung." Da sagt die andere: "Mensch, hab's ihr gut! Zu mir kommt jeden Tag so ein Glatzkopf und sabbert mir die Bude voll!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Januar 2013)

Die Hochzeitsnacht eines deutsch-chinesischen Paares: 
Die Jungfräuliche Braut wartet schon im Bett, während er sich  entkleidet. Der Bräutigam aus China kuschelt sich an sie und versucht,  sie zu beruhigen: "Mein Liebling, ich weiß, dass es das elste Mal fuel  dich ist und Du dich ein wenig fuelchtelst. Ich velspleche dil, ich tue  alles, was du willst, alles! Was hättest Du denn gelne?" 
Sie darauf leise zu ihm: "Ich möchte erstmal mit 69 anfangen!" Völlig  wundert schaut der Bräutigam seine junge Braut an -- dann fragt er nach:  "Du willst geblatenen Leis mit Lindfleisch und gemischtem Gemüse?" 

Hochzeitsnacht. 
- Mausi, blaß mir doch mal einen.
Nach einer Viertelstunde: 
- Mausi, er ist jetzt schön kalt. Nimm ihn jetzt in den Mund!

Ein Ehepaar feiert Eiserne Hochzeit: 65 Jahre verheiratet ! 
Sie: groß und stämmig - er: klein und mickrig ! 
Unter den geladenen Gästen befindet sich auch der Pressevertreter.  "Sagen Sie mal," fragt er die Jubilarin, " Wie haben Sie das denn so gemacht all die Jahre?" 
"Ach, eigentlich ganz einfach: ich habe bestimmt, was mein Mann zu tun  hat und er hat es getan! Wenn nicht - gab es was auf's Haupt!" 
"Und Sie," fragt er den Ehemann, "was waren Ihre schönsten Jahre während der Ehe?" 
"Die 10 Jahre Gefangenschaft in Rußland!" 

Ein Ehepaar feiert ganz groß seinen 35. Hochzeitstag. 
Fragt einer der Gäste die Ehefrau:" Wie hält man es eigentlich so lange miteinander aus?" 
"Tja, wir verstehen uns blind. Wir haben zum Beispiel immer die  Handtücher gemeinsam benutzt. Auf dem einen steht ein A für Antlitz und  auf dem andern ein G für Gesäß." 
"Wie?", mischt sich der Ehemann ein, "Ich dachte immer, es hieße Arsch und Gesicht." 

In der Hochzeitsnacht: 
- Schatzi, ich muss Dir da was gestehen - haucht die junge Braut - ich bin Prostituierte.
- Aber das macht doch nichts, dann gehst Du eben in Deine Kirche und  ich in meine!

In der Entbindungsstation: Das Kind ist schwarz, semmelblonde Ostfriesenhaare, chinesische Schlitzaugen! 
Sagt die Hebamme zur Mutter: "Wissen Sie, es geht mich ja nichts an,  aber an ihrer Stelle wäre ich in Zukunft beim Gruppensex vorsichtiger!" 
Die junge Mutter grinst: "Was heißt hier vorsichtiger? Ich kann nur froh sein, daß der nicht auch noch bellt."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2013)

Neulich im Streichelzoo vor dem Hasenstall:

Mutter: "Na Fabian, wie heißen diese schönen Tiere?"
Fabian: " ...."
Vater: "Ich gebe Dir eine kleine Hilfe – Deine Mutter nennt mich auch manchmal so."
Fabian:" ... Aschl*ch"


----------



## Matze001 (2 Februar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3uquTmhTRk

Manchmal ist das nicht so einfach...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2013)

Hatten wir den schon?

Drei Männer sitzen am Stammtisch zusammen und 
erzählen sich, was sie ihren Frauen zu  Weihnachten 
schenken. Schwärmt der erste: Ich kaufe ihr ewas 
Silbernes,  was in 6 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 ist. Aaah, 
antworten die beiden  anderen, du schenkst ihr einen 
Porsche. Sagt der zweite: Meine Frau  bekommt was 
Rotes. Das ist in 4 Sekunden von 0 auf 100. Wow, sie 
bekommt  wohl einen Ferrari, staunen die beiden anderen. 
Danach meint der dritte  lächelnd: Tja, meine bekommt 
etwas, das ist in *2  Sekunden von 0 auf 100* ...


----------



## Oerw (2 Februar 2013)

Ein verheirateter Mann hat eine Affäre mir seiner Sekretärin. An einem Samstag  sind sie bei ihr zu Hause und poppen den ganzen Nachmittag. Völlig erschöpft  schlafen sie ein und wachen erst um 20:00 Uhr wieder auf. Der Mann stürzt sich  hastig in seine Klamotten und sagt seiner Geliebten, sie solle seine Schuhe mit  Gras und Schlamm einreiben. Als er nach Hause kommt, fragt ihn seine Frau  sofort: "Wo warst Du?" Er antwortet: “Ich kann Dich nicht anlügen - ich habe  eine Affäre mit meiner Sekretärin. Wir hatten den ganzen Nachmittag Sex.” Seine  Frau sieht hinunter auf die Schuhe und sagt: “Du verdammter Lügner! Du hast doch  wieder Golf gespielt!”


----------



## mariob (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
hier:http://www.warumwirleben.de/herr-spam-gruesst-persoenlich/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2013)

Den finde ich auch gut:http://www.warumwirleben.de/galerie/20120530-fun/warumwirleben-Funpics-034.jpg/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2013)

*Neulich im Kindergarten*

Ein kleiner Junge hatte Probleme beim Stiefelanziehen 
und so kniete die Erzieherin sich nieder, um ihm dabei 
zu helfen. Mit gemeinsamem Stoßen, Ziehen und Zerren 
gelang es, zuerst den einen und schließlich auch noch 
den zweiten Stiefel anzuziehen.

Als der Kleine sagte "Die Stiefel sind ja am falschen 
Fuß!", schluckte die Erzieherin ihren Anflug von Ärger 
runter und schaute ungläubig auf die Füße des Kleinen. 
Aber es war so: links und rechts waren vertauscht.

Nun war es für die Erzieherin ebenso mühsam wie beim 
ersten Mal, die Stiefel wieder abzustreifen. Es gelang 
ihr aber, ihre Fassung zu wahren, während sie die Stiefel 
tauschten und dann gemeinsam wieder anzogen, ebenfalls 
unter heftigem Zerren und Ziehen.

Als das Werk vollbracht war, sagte der Kleine: "Das 
sind nicht meine Stiefel!"

Dies verursachte in ihrem Inneren eine neuerliche, nun 
bereits deutlichere Welle von Ärger und sie biss sich 
heftig auf die Zunge, damit das hässliche Wort, das 
darauf gelegen hatte, nicht ihrem Mund entschlüpfte.

So sagte sie lediglich: "Warum sagst du das erst jetzt?" 
Ihrem Schicksal ergeben kniete sie sich nieder und zerrte 
abermals an den widerspenstigen Stiefeln, bis sie wieder 
ausgezogen waren. Da erklärte der Kleine deutlicher: 
"Das sind nicht meine Stiefel, sie gehören meinem Bruder. 
Aber meine Mutter hat gesagt, ich muss sie heute anziehen, 
weil es so kalt ist."

In diesem Moment wusste sie nicht mehr, ob sie laut schreien 
oder still weinen sollte. Sie nahm nochmals ihre ganze 
Selbstbeherrschung zusammen und stieß, schob und zerrte 
die blöden Stiefel wieder an die kleinen Füße.

Fertig.

Dann fragte sie den Jungen erleichtert: "Okay, und wo 
sind deine Handschuhe?"

Worauf er antwortete: "Ich hab sie vorn in die Stiefel 
gesteckt."


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Februar 2013)

Wie man Sonderurlaub bekommt:



> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Ein Mann überlegt, wie er ein paar Tage Sonderurlaub bekommen kann.
> Am besten scheint es ihm, verrückt zu spielen, damit sein Chef ihn zur Erholung nach Hause schickt.
> Er hängt sich also im Büro an die Zimmerdecke.
> Da fragt ihn seine Kollegin, warum er das denn tut, und er erklärt es ihr. [/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Wenige Minuten später kommt der Chef, sieht seinen Angestellten an der Decke hängen.
> ...


[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
Frohes Schaffen...
[/FONT]


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2013)

Gehen zwei amerikanische Astronauten über den Mond, 
da sehen sie eine Baracke, auf einem Schild steht 
"Amt für Mondfragen". Sagt der eine Astronaut: 
"Schau mal, die Deutschen sind auch schon da."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Februar 2013)

Er: "Schatz, weiß du von was ich schon ganz lange träume?"
Sie: "Nein."
Er: "Von so nem richtig flotten Dreier ..." 
Sie: "Na gut, dann gehen wir halt mal zu BMW."


----------



## Feng (9 Februar 2013)

Hein und Kuddel – uralte Freunde – schnacken so beim Bier.
Plötzlich druckst Kuddel so verlegen rum und sagt endlich:“Du Hein, kann ich Dich mal was persönliches fragen?“
Hein:“ Na klar – wir sind doch beide beste Freunde!“
Kuddel rutscht noch heftiger auf seinem Sitz hin und her:“Ja – aber was ganz Intimes!“
Hein:“Mensch! Was soll das! Du kannst mich doch alles fragen! Nu frag endlich!“
Kuddel:“Also - - - Hmm - - -  wie ist das, wenn Du mit Deiner Freundin im Bett liegst – nimmst Du dann manchmal auch das andere Loch …???“
Hein springt auf und brüllt:“ Bist Du verrückt!!!  Ich will doch nicht, dass sie schwanger wird!!!“


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Februar 2013)

auch hier gibts keine ausnahmen


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2013)

das kann dem Hauptdarsteller auch egal sein  ...


----------



## mariob (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/cdu-fuhrt-schnellrucktrittsformular-fur.html


Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2013)

Gerichtsverhandlung. Eine Frau ist beim Diebstahl einer Dose Ananas erwischt worden.
Der Richter fällt das Urteil: "Pro Scheibe die in der Dose ist, einen Tag Haft"
Steht der Mann der Frau im Publikum auf und scheit: "Eh, aber eine Dose Erbsen hat sie auch geklaut."


----------



## Gebs (11 Februar 2013)

*Aus aktuellem Anlass*

Das Kalenderblatt von gestern:



Grüße
Gebs


----------



## M-Ott (12 Februar 2013)

Gebs schrieb:


> Das Kalenderblatt von gestern:


:shock: Also doch keine gesundheitlichen Gründe.
Was steht denn auf dem Kalenderblatt von heute?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Februar 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Er: "Schatz, weiß du von was ich schon ganz lange träume?"
> Sie: "Nein."
> Er: "Von so nem richtig flotten Dreier ..."
> Sie: "Na gut, dann gehen wir halt mal zu BMW."



Ein paar Wochen später in der Nachbarschaft:

Nachbarin: "Der Peter von nebenan hat ein neues Auto, BMW."
Nachbar: "Dreier?"
Nachbarin: "Vielleicht später. Jetzt will ich Dir von Peters neuem Auto erzählen."


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2013)

1234567890


----------



## C7633 (15 Februar 2013)

Für eine Krake braucht man aber genau 4 Regenwürmer

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraken


----------



## Feng (15 Februar 2013)

Das ist jetzt m.E. nicht mehr "witzig", wenn man lebende Tiere mit Sekundenkleber zusammenklebt. :? Pfui deibel!


Ich schlage vor, den Beitrag zu löschen.
Gruß Feng


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 Februar 2013)

gut dann nim ein klebeband


----------



## waldy (15 Februar 2013)

Hi,
ein bischen aussagen möchtge ich auch was, ich möchte nur sagen, das ich bin ein Normalen Mensch mit ein bischen Humor.

Also, wenn laut Logig aussage einer Mitglied:


> Vielleicht: "Ist das ein Fachforum oder eine Spielwiese für Psychopathen?"


 - dann nach Logischeweise, kommt die Frage selber nach - sind wir alle hier in diesem Thread so genannte " Psy--en" ?

Oder wir wollen uns hier ein bischen entspannen?

gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2013)

FRAUEN FAHREN BESSER
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
mit Bus oder Bahn


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2013)

Streitendes Ehepaar:

Sie wütend: "Wenn Du so weiter machst, dann koche ich noch über"

"Auch recht" mein der Ehegatte "vielleicht bist Du dann heute nicht wieder so zäh".


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Rickroll-per-Traceroute-1804719.html


```
traceroute -m 66 216.81.59.173

11  * * *
12  episode.iv (206.214.251.1)  157.017 ms  154.158 ms  156.907 ms
13  a.new.hope (206.214.251.6)  158.450 ms  153.528 ms  156.944 ms
14  it.is.a.period.of.civil.war (206.214.251.9)  155.681 ms  155.903 ms  156.395 ms
15  rebel.spaceships (206.214.251.14)  155.493 ms  156.683 ms  155.416 ms
16  striking.from.a.hidden.base (206.214.251.17)  157.778 ms  154.013 ms  156.510 ms
17  have.won.their.first.victory (206.214.251.22)  158.147 ms  153.866 ms  156.551 ms
18  against.the.evil.galactic.empire (206.214.251.25)  158.063 ms  159.095 ms  157.680 ms
19  during.the.battle (206.214.251.30)  157.405 ms  155.563 ms  156.502 ms
20  rebel.spies.managed (206.214.251.33)  157.242 ms  154.854 ms  156.134 ms
21  to.steal.secret.plans (206.214.251.38)  158.457 ms  153.623 ms  158.296 ms
22  to.the.empires.ultimate.weapon (206.214.251.41)  161.433 ms  154.708 ms  155.495 ms
23  the.death.star (206.214.251.46)  157.853 ms  157.338 ms  158.454 ms
24  an.armored.space.station (206.214.251.49)  157.424 ms  155.509 ms  157.774 ms
25  with.enough.power.to (206.214.251.54)  158.280 ms  154.159 ms  158.427 ms
26  destroy.an.entire.planet (206.214.251.57)  154.540 ms  155.940 ms  156.345 ms
27  pursued.by.the.empires (206.214.251.62)  156.950 ms  155.073 ms  157.178 ms
28  sinister.agents (206.214.251.65)  154.826 ms  160.821 ms  156.613 ms
29  princess.leia.races.home (206.214.251.70)  156.459 ms  155.180 ms  157.069 ms
30  aboard.her.starship (206.214.251.73)  156.323 ms  158.046 ms  161.106 ms
31  custodian.of.the.stolen.plans (206.214.251.78)  161.207 ms  160.078 ms  161.220 ms
32  that.can.save.her (206.214.251.81)  160.464 ms  160.264 ms  158.667 ms
33  people.and.restore (206.214.251.86)  158.601 ms  155.154 ms  156.482 ms
34  freedom.to.the.galaxy (206.214.251.89)  157.999 ms  160.529 ms  160.485 ms
35  0-----i-------i-----0 (206.214.251.94)  156.190 ms  156.266 ms  161.209 ms
36  0------------------0 (206.214.251.97)  155.732 ms  160.666 ms  157.445 ms
37  0-----------------0 (206.214.251.102)  159.461 ms  160.559 ms  155.500 ms
38  0----------------0 (206.214.251.105)  155.890 ms  154.597 ms  161.366 ms
39  0---------------0 (206.214.251.110)  158.146 ms  159.194 ms  156.168 ms
40  0--------------0 (206.214.251.113)  158.518 ms  160.181 ms  155.905 ms
41  0-------------0 (206.214.251.118)  156.834 ms  159.045 ms  158.324 ms
42  0------------0 (206.214.251.121)  158.558 ms  156.939 ms  154.349 ms
43  0-----------0 (206.214.251.126)  158.257 ms  161.184 ms  156.169 ms
44  0----------0 (206.214.251.129)  156.279 ms  155.207 ms  161.363 ms
45  0---------0 (206.214.251.134)  159.097 ms  162.251 ms  156.847 ms
46  0--------0 (206.214.251.137)  159.537 ms  158.436 ms  160.578 ms
47  0-------0 (206.214.251.142)  156.501 ms  160.736 ms  161.190 ms
48  0------0 (206.214.251.145)  158.738 ms  157.038 ms  155.267 ms
49  0-----0 (206.214.251.150)  156.327 ms  160.467 ms  156.887 ms
50  0----0 (206.214.251.153)  156.623 ms  159.657 ms  156.474 ms
51  0---0 (206.214.251.158)  161.745 ms  160.972 ms  161.318 ms
52  0--0 (206.214.251.161)  160.874 ms  160.535 ms  163.057 ms
53  0-0 (206.214.251.166)  160.927 ms  162.320 ms  159.104 ms
54  00 (206.214.251.169)  161.079 ms  161.330 ms  160.194 ms
55  i (206.214.251.174)  160.615 ms  161.347 ms  160.510 ms
56  by.ryan.werber (206.214.251.177)  161.379 ms  160.084 ms  156.810 ms
57  never.gonna.give.you.up (206.214.251.182)  161.670 ms  159.140 ms  167.985 ms
58  never.gonna.let.you.down (206.214.251.185)  159.196 ms  160.184 ms  156.083 ms
59  read.more.at.beaglenetworks.net (206.214.251.190)  160.097 ms *  163.578 ms
```


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Februar 2013)

http://inw.to/1jq6mo

Da ist noch Potenzial


----------



## vierlagig (18 Februar 2013)

what's common between programming and farting?


with too much pressure it's gotta be shit!


----------



## winnman (18 Februar 2013)

Der mit dem Hubschrauber soll sich bei uns melden, wir geben immer wider viel Geld zum Leitungstrassenausschneiden für nen richtigen Heli aus.

Das ding noch ein bisschen optimiert und perfekt für uns :s7:


----------



## mariob (18 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/lego-startet-neue-serie-gescheiterte.html


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/lego-startet-neue-serie-gescheiterte.html
> 
> 
> ...



Und an TIA traut sich nicht mal Lego ran......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Februar 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/lego-startet-neue-serie-gescheiterte.html
> 
> 
> ...



"... Dabei hat der Spielwarenhersteller selbst auf kleinste
Details geachtet: So sind sämtliche Lego-Bauarbeiter mit
zwei linken Händen ausgestattet ..."

einfach genial


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> "... Dabei hat der Spielwarenhersteller selbst auf kleinste
> Details geachtet: So sind sämtliche Lego-Bauarbeiter mit
> zwei linken Händen ausgestattet ..."
> 
> einfach genial



Die hätten lieber hirnlose Politiker beilegen sollen ...... der Bauarbeiter kann da nun wirklich nix für !!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die hätten lieber hirnlose Politiker beilegen sollen ...... der Bauarbeiter kann da nun wirklich nix für !!!!



Der einzelne Bauarbeiter wahrscheinlich nicht, aber 
die beteiligten Unternehmen sehr wohl.

So viel Mist am Stück schaffen die Politiker alleine 
kaum.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2013)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2011/12/handwerker-erscheint-punktlich-zu.html


----------



## Denkerin (19 Februar 2013)

http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Februar 2013)

Da gerade Fastenzeit ist, dürfte sich das Problem erledigt haben:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 1:

Wenn es einfach aussieht, machst du irgendwas gewaltig falsch.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 2:
Wenn etwas auf Anhieb funktioniert, sitzt der Fehler tiefer.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 3 :

Der gefundene Fehler ist nicht der gesuchte Fehler

Programmierregel Nr. 4 :

Für jeden behoben Fehler entstehen 2 neue Fehler


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 5 :
Spezifikationen sind nur was für Schwache und Ängstliche


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 6 :
Gute Programme brauchen keine Kommentare, der Code ist einleuchtend.


----------



## Aventinus (21 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 7:
Ein Programm macht was du schreibst, nicht was du willst.


----------



## TimoB (21 Februar 2013)

Holzspäne in Lasagne gefunden. Verbraucherschützer tippen auf Schaukelpferd!!!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 8:

Wenn Du an einer Stelle "hängst", hilft auch die Brechstange nicht. Geh eine Stunde spazieren und schau dir Bäume oder Blumen an...


----------



## Cerberus (21 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 9:

Kaum macht man es richtig, funktioniert es.


----------



## vollmi (21 Februar 2013)

Programmierregel Nr. 10: 

Strukturen sind unnötig. Was schwer zu schreiben war, muss auch schwer zu verstehen sein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2013)

Programmierer in der Küche !!!!


----------



## Astralavista (21 Februar 2013)

TimoB schrieb:


> Holzspäne in Lasagne gefunden. Verbraucherschützer tippen auf Schaukelpferd!!!



Jetzt "reitet" doch mal nicht alle so auf der Lasagne rum!
Ich geniesse den Moment in dem meine Lasagne mehr PS hat als das Auto meiner Freundin


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Ich geniesse den Moment in dem meine Lasagne ... PS hat ...


gezügelt und gesattelt? welchen Sport beherrscht Deine Lasagne? oder hat sie eher diesen Treibstoff im Gefolge?


----------



## Feng (21 Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand wie es schmeckt, wenn die Lasagne auch mal gebellt hat?

Grenzwertig wird es allerdings dann, wenn auch mal 2-beinige Geschöpfe als Beilage verwertet werden ...

Guten Appetit
wünscht Feng


----------



## vollmi (21 Februar 2013)

wieso? 






*knurpsch*


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2013)

Feng schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es schmeckt, wenn die Lasagne auch mal gebellt hat?



Also man bellt nicht nach dem Essen. 

Wobei ich in Korea keine Lasagne bekommen habe 


bike


----------



## Feng (21 Februar 2013)

Also nach der Farbe zu urteilen, war die Galle vermutlich nicht mehr so ganz koscher ...


----------



## Feng (21 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also man bellt nicht nach dem Essen.
> bike


Nee, der hat schon vorher ausgebellt.

Wobei ich in Korea keine Lasagne bekommen habe 

Die haben die Chinesen schon weggeputzt ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2013)

Wer den Mund hält, wenn er weiß, dass er Unrecht hat, 
ist weise.... 

Wer den Mund hält, obwohl er weiß, dass er Recht hat, 
ist verheiratet


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Februar 2013)

ssssssss


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2013)

Frau: "Ich wünschte ich wäre eine Zeitung. 
Du würdest mich jeden Tag in den Händen halten."

Mann: "Ich wünschte auch du wärst eine Zeitung, 
denn dann hätte ich jeden Tag eine Neue!"


----------



## Oerw (24 Februar 2013)

Sie: Magst du Spätzle ?
Er: hab ich noch nicht gegessen, aber allgemein mag ich Geflügel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2013)

Taschen-taser Elektroschockpistole, ein super Geschenk für die Frau.

Ein Mann der seiner lieben Frau zum Hochzeitstag einen Taschen-taser gekauft hat, schrieb daraufhin das Folgende:

Letztes Wochenende ist mir in Larry's Pistolen & Pfandladen etwas aufgefallen, das sofort mein Interesse weckte.

Der Anlass war unser 15. Hochzeitstag und ich war auf der Suche nach etwas Besonderem für meine Frau Julie: Ich stieß auf einen 100.000-Volt Elektrotaser in Taschengröße.

Die Auswirkungen des Taser sollten wohl nur von kurzer Dauer sein und keinerlei langzeitige Folgen hervorrufen, wodurch Julie dann aber genug Zeit hätte sich in Sicherheit zu bringen...??

SO WAS COOLES GIBT'S JA WOHL NICHT! Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich kaufte das Gerät und nahm es mit nach Hause.

Ich legte zwei AAA Batterien in das Gerät und drückte auf den Knopf - NICHTS! Ich war total enttäuscht. Schnell fand ich jedoch heraus dass ein blauer elektrischer Lichtbogen zwischen den Gabeln entstand, wenn ich das Gerät auf eine metallische Oberfläche hielt während ich den Knopf drückte.

GEIL!!!!

Leider wartet Julie noch immer auf eine Erklärung für die beiden Brandpunkte auf der Vorderseite ihrer Mikrowelle.

Okay, ich war also alleine zu Hause mit diesem neuen Spielzeug und dachte mir dass es ja wohl nicht so schlimm sein kann es waren ja schließlich nur zwei AAA Batterien, stimmt's?

Da saß ich also in meinem Liegesessel, meine Katze Gracie schaute mich aufmerksam an (treue kleine Seele), während ich mir die Bedienungsanleitung durchlas und mir dachte dass ich dieses Gerät definitiv an einem richtigen Zielobjekt aus Fleisch und Blut testen muss.

Ich gebe es ja zu, der Gedanke Gracie zu tasern war da (aber nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde), aber dann hat die Vernunft natürlich gesiegt. Sie ist so eine liebe Katze. Aber ich musste natürlich sichergehen dass dieses Teil auch hielt was es versprach, schließlich war ich drauf und dran es meiner Frau zur Selbstverteidigung gegen Verbrecher zu geben. Das ist ja wohl richtig so, oder?

So saß ich also da in meinen Shorts und Trägerhemd, Lesebrille vorsichtig auf dem Nasenrücken positioniert, in einer Hand die Bedienungsanleitung, in der anderen den Taser.

Laut Bedienungsanleitung sollte ein Stoß von einer Sekunde reichen um den Gegner zu desorientieren; ein zwei Sekunden Schlag sollte Muskelkrämpfe und Kontrollverlust über den Körper hervorrufen und drei Sekunden sollten dazu führen dass der Gegner wie ein gestrandeter Wal am Boden liegt und nichts mehr bewegt. Alles über drei Sekunden wäre Batterieverschwendung.

Die ganze Zeit habe ich dieses Gerät im Auge dass etwa 12 cm lang ist und einen Umfang von circa 2 cm hat (und dann auch nur zwei winzig kleine AAA Batterien); eigentlich recht niedlich. Ich konnte das einfach nicht glauben.

Was dann passierte ist wirklich kaum zu beschreiben, aber ich gebe mein bestes...

Ich sitze da allein, Gracie schaut mich an, ihren Kopf leicht zur Seite gedreht als wenn sie sagen will "Tu es nicht du Idiot!". Ich komme zu dem Schluss dass ein Stoß von nur einer Sekunde von so einem winzigen Teil ja wohl nicht grade große Schmerzen hervorrufen kann. Ich entscheide mich also mir selbst einen Stromschlag von einer Sekunde zu verpassen. Ich halte die Gabeln an meinen nackten Oberschenkel, drücke den Knopf und...

ACH DU HEILIGE...MUTTER DER MASSENVERNICHTUNGSWAFFEN...WAS ZUM...!!!!!!

Ich weiß ganz genau dass Hulk Hogan in dem Moment durch die Hintertür gekommen ist, mich und meinen Liegesessel hochgehoben hat und uns dann beide mit voller Wucht auf den Teppich geschleudert hat. Und das immer und immer wieder. Ich erinnere mich vage daran in der Fötenstellung aufgewacht zu sein, mit Tränen in den Augen, mein Körper war klatschnass, meine beiden Nippel rauchten, meine Eier waren verschwunden. Mein linker Arm war in einer ziemlich unkonventionellen Stellung unter meinem Körper eingeklemmt und meine Beine kribbelten.

Die Katze machte Geräusche die ich noch nie zuvor gehört hatte, sie hatte sich an dem Bilderrahmen über dem Kamin festgekrallt. Damit hatte sie wohl versucht meinem Körper auszuweichen, der sich zuckend quer durchs Wohnzimmer geworfen hat.

Nur zur Anmerkung: Sollten Sie jemals den Zwang verspüren sich selbst zu tasern, sollten Sie das folgende beachten: Es gibt so etwas wie einen Ein-Sekunden Schlag nicht wenn man sich selbst tasert. Sie werden dieses verdammte Ding nicht loslassen bis es durch das wilde umherwirbeln am Boden aus Ihrer Hand geschlagen wird!! Ein Drei-Sekunden Schlag währe in diesem Fall noch sehr zurückhaltend.

Etwa eine Minute später (Ich bin mir nicht genau sicher, da Zeit in dem Moment relativ war), sammelte ich meinen Verstand (was noch übrig war), setzte mich auf und begutachtete meine Umgebung.

Meine verbogene Lesebrille lag auf dem Kaminsims. Der Liegesessel war auf den Kopf gedreht und etwa zweieinhalb Meter von seiner eigentlichen Position entfernt.

Mein Trizeps, rechter Oberschenkel und beide Nippel zuckten noch immer. Mein Gesicht fühlte sich an als stände es unter Vollanästhesie und meine Unterlippe wog etwa 88 kg.

Anscheinend hatte ich meine Shorts vollgeschissen, aber alles war zu betäubt um sicher zu sein und riechen konnte ich auch nichts mehr. Ich sah noch eine leichte Rauchwolke über meinem Kopf, welche -glaube ich- aus meinen Haaren kam. Ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach meinen Eiern und habe eine hohe Belohnung ausgesetzt, damit sie sicher wieder nach Hause finden.

P.S.: Meine Frau kann nicht aufhören über den Vorfall zu lachen, liebt das Geschenk und benutzt es regelmäßig um mir zu drohen.


----------



## vollmi (26 Februar 2013)

Danke, jetzt weiss ich was für ein Spielzeug ich mir noch besorgen sollte


----------



## hucki (26 Februar 2013)

Ein Mann von 47 Jahren war sehr bemüht, jung auszusehen. An seinem Geburtstag entschied er, sich das Gesicht liften zu lassen. Er lässt die Operation machen und verlässt mit seinem neuen Gesicht überglücklich die Klinik.

An einem Zeitungskiosk hält er an, kauft eine Zeitung und fragt den
Verkäufer: "Sag mal, mein Freund, nehmen Sie es mir nicht übel aber ich würde Sie gerne etwas fragen: Wie alt schätzen Sie mich?"
Der Kioskverkäufer antwortet: "Mmm, weiß nicht... so 32."
Der Mann freut sich und sagt: "In Wirklichkeit, bin ich 47."

Später geht der gute Mann ins Mc Donalds, bestellt einen Hamburger und fragt den Kassierer dasselbe. Dieser sagt:
"Na ja... Ich schätze Sie so 29."
Der Mann, jedes Mal ein Stückchen größer geworden, antwortet: "Nein, ich bin 47."

Auf dem Weg nach Haus nimmt er den Bus und setzt sich neben eine alte Frau. Wieder fragt der Mann: "Verzeihen Sie, meine Dame, wie alt schätzen Sie mich?"
Die Alte Dame schaut ihn nachdenklich mit ihrem faltigen Gesicht an und antwortet ihm: "Sehen Sie, mein Sohn, ich bin bereits 85 Jahre alt und ich kann nicht mehr richtig sehen. Aber als ich jung war, hatte ich eine Methode das Alter der Männer zu erraten. Ich habe meine Hand in seine Unterhose gesteckt und habe jedem sein genaues Alter gesagt."

Der Mann zögerte ein wenig, da aber sonst niemand im Bus saß, dachte er: Na ja, ok...schauen wir mal... und sagt der Alten, sie solle mit ihrer Aufgabe beginnen.
Diese steckt die Hand in seine Unterhose,... und nach einer Weile...nach genau 10 Minuten, sagt die Frau:
"Sie sind 47 Jahre alt."
Der Mann ruft erstaunt aus:
"Aber, das ist ja unglaublich! Sagen Sie mir, wie Sie das machen?"
Und die Alte Dame antwortet:
"Ich stand im McDonalds hinter Ihnen!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Februar 2013)

*Behördenweisheit*

Eine Ziege und eine Schnecke treffen sich vor
dem Ministerium. Beide suchen den zuständigen
Abteilungsleiter. Als die Ziege vor dessen Zimmer 
angelangt ist, kommt die Schnecke bereits wieder 
heraus.

"Warst du schon dran?", fragt die Ziege erstaunt.
"Ja", antwortet die Schnecke und lächelt. "Kriechen
muss man hier, kriechen. nicht meckern."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 März 2013)

123456789


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 März 2013)

*Sehtest ...*

... für Männer


----------



## mariob (8 März 2013)

Hallo,
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/03/umfrage-mehrheit-dachte-mehdorn-ware.html

"Niemand hat vor einen Flughafen zu bauen"ROFLMAO*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tomrey (8 März 2013)

genial.......


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 März 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya3cMYBiw1g

Ich hoffe den gabs noch nicht


----------



## BenR (10 März 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya3cMYBiw1g
> 
> Ich hoffe den gabs noch nicht



Wer hatte denn da nach dem Forumstreffen die Helmkamera auf?


----------



## IBFS (10 März 2013)

http://www.donothingfor2minutes.com/


----------



## thomass5 (10 März 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> http://www.donothingfor2minutes.com/



fertig...

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2013)

Als Gott die Frauen schuf, versprach er, dass ideale 
Frauen an jeder Ecke zu finden sein werden ... doch 
dann machte er die Erde ... rund.


----------



## mariob (11 März 2013)

Hallo,
aufgewärmt: http://www.kojote-magazin.de/2011/grausige-entdeckung-frau-findet-maus-im-katzenfutter/2814/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## zotos (11 März 2013)

Tipps für einen guten Schreibstil.


----------



## KlausZubo (12 März 2013)

Ralf schrieb:


> *Warum ich meine Sekretärin feuerte*
> Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich meinen 40.Geburtstag und fühlte michohnehin nicht sehr wohl. Ich ging zum Frühstück. Meine Frau sagtenicht einmal  "Guten Morgen", schon gar nicht "Alles Gute". Die Kinder sagten auch kein Wort und ließen mich völlig links liegen.Auf dem Weg ins Büro fühlte ich mich ziemlich niedergeschlagen. Ich ging durch die Eingangstüre meines Büros. Als Janet, meine Sekretärin, auf mich zukam und "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Boss" sagte, fühlte ich mich schon ein bisschen besser. Wenigstens eine hatte sich  erinnert. Ich arbeitete bis mittags. Pünktlich um zwölf klopfte Janet an die Tür und sagte: "Es ist ihr Geburtstag. Lassen Sie uns doch Mittagessen gehen, nur Sie und ich". Wir gingen nicht in das übliche Lokal, sondern fuhren auf's Land zu einem kleinen gemütlichen Restaurant, um ein wenig Privatsphäre zu haben. Wir tranken zwei Martinis und erfreuten uns am hervorragenden Mahl.Auf dem Weg zurück ins Büro sagte Janet: "Wissen Sie, es ist soein schöner Tag, und es ist Ihr Geburtstag. Wir müssen doch nicht zurückins Büro fahren, oder? Fahren wir doch zu mir in meine Wohnung und trinken noch einen Kaffee."Als wir in ihrem Appartement ankamen, tranken wir statt Kaffee nochein paar weitere Martinis und rauchten gemütlich eine Zigarette.Nach einiger Zeit sagte Janet: "Wenn es Sie nicht stört, würde ich mir gerne etwas Bequemeres anziehen. Ich gehe nur schnell ins Schlafzimmer und bin gleich wieder da".Nach einigen Minuten kam sie wieder heraus. Sie trug eineGeburtstagstorte in den Händen - gefolgt von meiner Frau, den Kindern sowie den engsten Mitarbeitern. Alle sangen "Happy Birthday".Und ich saß auf der Couch  - und hatte außer meinen Socken nichts mehr an.


 das ist dir aber nicht wirklich passiert oder ?


----------



## C7633 (12 März 2013)

Doch es ist passiert
Du hast einen Witz gepostet, den es schon seit Jahren in diesem Tread gibt


----------



## Ralle (12 März 2013)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 März 2013)

Ralle, warum wolltest Du uns die untere Hälfte es 
Bildes vorenthalten?

http://img.ragecomic.com/405139_488701714495204_814473726_n.jpg


----------



## thomass5 (12 März 2013)

>



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Spok (14 März 2013)

....aus aktuellem Anlass....


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2013)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit springt einem Programmierer ein Frosch entgegen. "Ich bin eine verzauberte Prinzessin, küß mich!" Der Frosch wird in die Jackentasche gesteckt.
In der Mittagspause quakt es wieder. "Bitte, bitte, küß mich, ich bin eine verzauberte Prinzessin." Keine Reaktion. 
Als er abends in der Kneipe den Frosch vorführt, wird der Programmierer gefragt, warum er den bettelnden Frosch nicht erhört? Antwort: "Für eine Freundin habe ich keine Zeit, aber einen sprechenden Frosch finde ich cool ...!"


----------



## Oerw (14 März 2013)

Fragt einer seinen Kumpel: Du, sag mal, was  ist ein Perpetuum mobile?
Das ist doch ganz einfach: Das ist ein Ding, das  nie stehen bleibt.
Ach hör doch auf, das nennt man doch Impotenz!


----------



## hucki (16 März 2013)

Ein Flitzer der anderen Art beim Fußballspiel Thun gegen Zürich:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nZYVJ2miwI


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 März 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ein Flitzer der anderen Art beim Fußballspiel Thun gegen Zürich:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nZYVJ2miwI




Der hat auch beim Konklave mitgespielt  LINK


----------



## mariob (16 März 2013)

Sehr schön
Ihr zwei, hier ein wenig Anleitung/Unterhaltung allerdings viel Text:
http://feynsinn.org/?p=17551


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (17 März 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ein Flitzer der anderen Art beim Fußballspiel Thun gegen Zürich:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nZYVJ2miwI


dass manche "Helden" so bescheuert sind, ihre Finger und Handschuhe für stabiler als Hydraulik- oder Kühlerschläuche zu halten? für mich unverständlich - aber ich hatte in meiner Kindheit einen Goldhamster, der mir Grenzen aufzeigte...


----------



## mariob (18 März 2013)

Hallo,
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/chuck-norris-droht-internet-zu.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## PN/DP (18 März 2013)

Benzintank ...

Harald


----------



## joergel (20 März 2013)

Technik - früher - heute


----------



## rheumakay (21 März 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vh9WCi8QnA

..weiter drehen


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2013)

Anhang anzeigen datenblatt.pdf

1234567890


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 März 2013)

Was das wohl kostet?


----------



## hucki (25 März 2013)

*The story of sex*

1. Am Anfang 
Am Anfang schuf der liebe Gott Himmel und Erde, das Land und das Wasser, und die Tiere. Und dann schuf er den Menschen aus Erde nach seinem Ebenbild, hauchte ihm den Odem ein und nannte ihn Adam.


Fröhlich hüpfte Adam durch den Garten Eden. Tagelang. Bis ihm langweilig wurde. "Lieber Gott", sagte er, "gibt es nichts anderes zu tun als Frösche zu fangen und an Grashalmen zu kauen? Gibt es keine Abwechslung?"


"Hm...", meinte der liebe Gott, "Abwechslung?" Und er begann nachzudenken...


Schließlich entnahm er Adam eine Rippe und formte daraus eine Gefährtin. „Weißt du, was das ist?", fragte der liebe Gott. "Lass mich raten...", sagte Adam. "Ah, ich weiß! Etwas zum Essen! Das erste Rippenstück der Welt!", und er wollte sich hungrig sabbernd darauf stürzen, um es sogleich zu verspeisen.


Da gab ihm der liebe Gott einen Stoß in die Seite und sagte: "Nein, du Dödel, das ist ein Mädchen! Ich nenne sie Eva!"


Adam sagte: "Aha..."


"So..." sagte der liebe Gott dann, "jetzt lasse ich euch beide allein. Tut euch keinen Zwang an. Tut einfach, was die Natur euch befiehlt!" am nächsten Morgen fragte er Adam: "Na, was habt ihr gestern gemacht?" "Dumme Frage..." sagte Adam, "was sollen wir schon gemacht haben - ein Mann und eine Frau, die nackt durch den Wald liefen?" "Ihr habt ..." sagte der liebe Gott erwartungsfroh. "Richtig!" sagte Adam stolz, "wir haben Frösche gejagt und an Grashalmen gekaut. Und zwar gemeinsam! War viel besser als alleine."


Wieder gab der liebe Gott Adam einen Stoß in die Seite. Und dann klärte er ihn auf. Über das Wunder des Lebens, über die Bienen und die Schmetterlinge ... und am nächsten Morgen fragte er abermals, wie die vergangene Nacht verlaufen sei. "Oh, es war herrlich" sagte Adam. Der liebe Gott lächelte. "Erzähl mir alles!" "Die Nacht war mild...", berichtete Adam, "der Mond schien, wir saßen im Gras, und dann ... " "Na, komm schon, rede!" sagte der liebe Gott ungeduldig. "Dann jagten wir Bienen und kauten an Schmetterlingen!" sagte Adam stolz.


"Jetzt hör mal gut zu..." sagte der liebe Gott leicht irritiert, "der Mensch braucht Erfüllung. Er braucht ein Verlangen, womit er jede Minute seines Bewusstseins ausfüllen kann, er braucht Spannung und Abwechslung. Mit anderen Worten: er braucht etwas, was das Leben lebenswert macht!" "Hast du gehört, Eva!" rief Adam erfreut, "der liebe Gott will das Fernsehen erschaffen!" Aber stattdessen erschuf der liebe Gott den Sex, der über tausende Jahre hinweg die Menschheit abends im Banne hielt. (Bis zum 20. Jahrhundert, als der liebe Gott dann doch noch das Fernsehen erschuf.)


2. Sex in der Steinzeit 
Sex in der Steinzeit war einfach. Jede Frau bekam ihre Keule. Ob sie wollte oder nicht...


3. Sex im heiligen Land 
Später, unter den Nachkommen von Adam und Eva, erfreute sich der Sex größter Beliebtheit. Die Leute hatten viel Spaß dran, eine Menge Babys wurden geboren, die Menschheit wuchs und vermehrte sich. Sex war eine Sache für jedermann - für Arm und Reich, für Alt und Jung, für Groß und Klein. Sex war einfach zu lernen, machte immer wieder Freude und bot vielfältige Möglichkeiten. Mit anderen Worten: die Menschheit war glücklich.


Bis eines Tages ein Typ namens Moses von einem Berg herunterkletterte, zwei Steinplatten mitbrachte - und allen gründlich den Spaß verdarb.


4. Sex im alten Rom 
Während Sex im heiligen Land einen bösen Rückschlag erlebte, war im alten Rom das Gegenteil der Fall. Nicht nur fand der Sex eine Blütezeit, er wurde auch um viele neue Ideen bereichert. Die bekannteste davon war der sogenannte "Gruppensex", der sich bis in die heutigen Jahre erhalten hat.


Außerdem wurde im alten Rom erstmals eine erfolgreiche Methode der Geburtenkontrolle angewandt. Man nannte sie "Zirkusspiele", und sie verringerte vor allem die Bevölkerungszahl der Christen beträchtlich. Die Methode war todsicher, allgemein beliebt und hatte nur eine einzige Nebenwirkung: fette Löwen.


5. Sex im Mittelalter 
Im Mittelalter war nicht sonderlich viel los, was Sex betrifft. Die Parole lautete: einmal im Monat, möglichst im Dunkeln. Daher der Name: "das finstere Mittelalter".


Vorbei waren die wilden, ausschweifenden Zeiten der alten Römer. An ihre Stelle waren die alten Ritter getreten, edle Helden, die ihre Herzdamen mit Höflichkeit, Respekt und Zurückhaltung behandelten. Das nannte man "Ritterlichkeit". Manche nannten es auch "Interesselosigkeit".


Sex war im Mittelalter ebenso poetisch wie kompliziert und verlief ganz anders, als wir es heute gewohnt sind. In der Hochzeitsnacht nahm der Ritter seine Dame an die Hand, flüsterte ihr Minneworte ins Ohr, küsste ihren Schuh - und stürzte dann in Aufwallung höchster Leidenschaft hinaus, um einen Drachen zu töten.


Das durften natürlich nur die verheirateten Ritter. Verlobte Ritter mussten sich sehr zurückhalten, da Sex vor der Ehe damals streng verboten war, und durften den Drachen höchstens ein bisschen verwunden. Noch strenger waren die Bräuche für die jungen Teenager-Ritter, die höchstens mal einen Drachen aus der Ferne beschimpfen durften, wenn sie Lust auf Sex verspürten.


Freilich gab es auch damals schon Ritter, die das Drachentöten gar nicht als sexy empfanden, sondern als unsportlich und grausam. Sie fanden bald einen Ausweg: die sogenannten Kreuzzüge, wo sie statt der immer seltener werdenden Drachen lieber Tausende von Heiden töten konnten und außerdem ziemlich reich wurden dabei.


6. Sex in der neuen Welt 
Im 17. Jahrhundert bestiegen etliche Pilger, die in ihrer Heimat wegen ihrer religiösen Überzeugung verfolgt wurden, ein Schiff namens "Mayflower", und segelten in die neue Welt, auf der Suche nach Freiheit. Da es eine raue Überfahrt war, wurde der Sex an Bord für die Pilger zu einem schlimmen Erlebnis. Ihnen wurde übel, sie übergaben sich laufend und waren wochenlang krank. Aber das störte sie nicht weiter, da Sex an Land für sie eigentlich genau die selben Folgen hatte.


Einmal in der neuen Welt angekommen, waren die Pilger sehr glücklich. Sie konnten jetzt glauben, was sie wollten und wurden nicht mehr wegen ihrer religiösen Überzeugung verfolgt. Stattdessen hatten sie endlich selber Gelegenheit, andere Menschen wegen ihrer religiösen Überzeugung zu verfolgen. Es gab Hexenjagden, Teufelsaustreibungen und Geheimbünde - mit anderen Worten: sie gründeten die Demokratie in der neuen Welt.


Was den Sex betrifft, so hatten die Pilger davon eine ähnliche Auffassung wie die Ritter - nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die Pilger keine Drachen töteten, sondern Indianer. Im Übrigen richtete sich ihr Sexualleben streng nach den Geboten der Bibel. Das Haus eines Nachbarn mit dessen Frau zu entehren war undenkbar. Dazu gab es ja schließlich die Scheune.


7. Sex im Rokoko 
Im Rokoko fand der Sex seine größte Blüte. Die Menschen waren lebensfroh und verspielt, neue Formen des Sexes wurden entwickelt, und die Kaiser und Könige gingen mit gutem Beispiel voran. Den Rekord stellte Kaiserin Maria Theresia auf, die 16 Kinder hatte. Mit Recht nannte man sie die "Landesmutter". Es ist jedoch ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, ihren Gemahl Kaiser Franz als "Landesvater" zu bezeichnen. Dieser Titel gebührt vielmehr einem italienischen Gastarbeiter namens G. Casanova.


8. Sex in der viktorianischen Zeit 
In der viktorianischen Zeit gab es keinen Sex.


9. Sex heute 
Adam, inzwischen natürlich im Himmel, steht am Fenster und beobachtet die Erde. "Oh, mein Gott!" sagt er.


"Ja?", sagt der liebe Gott, "du hast mich gerufen?" "Nein!", erwidert Adam, "ich habe nur geseufzt. Hast du gesehen, was da unten vor sich geht? Oh, mein Gott!"


Der liebe Gott sieht hinab und seufzt ebenfalls. "Oh ich!" "Schau mal, was die da treiben!" fährt Adam fort. "Die lüsternen Männer! Und diese verworfenen Frauen, die ihren Körper zu Markte tragen! - Wie heißen sie doch gleich ...?“


"Grüne Witwen", antwortet der liebe Gott. "Und diese Bücher und Filme ..." "Ich weiß, ich weiß", nickt der liebe Gott traurig. "Oh Adam, ich habe mir das alles ganz anders vorgestellt. Ich glaube, ich muss denen da unten wieder mal eine Lehre erteilen!" "Das glaube ich auch", meint Adam, "vielleicht so eine wie damals in Ägypten! Da hast du in jedem Heim den erstgeborenen Sohn zu dir genommen!"


"Nein, das wäre keine Strafe", sagt der liebe Gott. "Im Gegenteil - die meisten Familien würden sich freuen, wenn ich sie von ihren missratenen Bälgern erlösen würde."


"Dann schicke eine deiner berühmten Plagen über sie herab", schlägt Adam vor. "In Ägypten haben sie Wunder gewirkt!" "Habe ich schon versucht. Letzten Mittwoch habe ich einen Heuschrecken Schwarm losgejagt. Und was ist passiert? Die armen Tiere sind an der giftigen Industrieluft krepiert!"


Da stößt Adam dem lieben Gott in die Seite. "He, ich hab's! Mach's doch wie damals mit der Arche Noah! Trommle die anständigsten und besten Menschen zusammen und verfrachte sie auf ein Schiff. Und dann lasse es vierzig Tage regnen und ertränke den Rest der Menschheit ..."


"Hm", grübelt der liebe Gott, "wäre 'ne Überlegung wert." Doch dann schüttelt er den Kopf. "Nein, das funktioniert nicht. So viele Menschen dicht aneinander gedrängt auf einem Schiff - und das vierzig Tage lang! Denk an die Kreuzfahrten im Mittelmeer. Der liebe Gott allein weiß, was sich da alles tut. Und ich weiß! Also hat es keinen Sinn."


"Dann bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig, als zu beten." sagt Adam. „Du hast leicht reden." sagt der liebe Gott. Aber dann fällt ihm doch noch eine Gemeinheit ein... (siehe 10.)


10. Sex heute Abend:
"Nein, mein Schatz, heute Abend bitte nicht, ich habe solche Kopfschmerzen..."


Ja, ja, wer hat das nicht schon öfters gehört in seiner Ehe oder Beziehung?????


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> ...
> 10. Sex heute Abend:
> "Nein, mein Schatz, heute Abend bitte nicht, ich habe solche Kopfschmerzen..."
> 
> ...




"Hier Schatz, Deine Kopfschmerztabletten."

"Ich habe keine Kopfschmerzen."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2013)

Ohne (weitere) Worte:


----------



## Mr.Spok (26 März 2013)

...auch zum Thema Auto...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 März 2013)

Wie wir uns später mal die Rente aufbessern


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 März 2013)

Werbung ist alles


----------



## marlob (31 März 2013)

Der Postillon: Glaube an baldigen Frühling offiziell als Religion anerkannt


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 April 2013)

-Global- sry, but we need to restart central again... gremlins have infested it with some bad april fool jokes...

Das hat der irc chat heute morgen gemeldet


----------



## dani (1 April 2013)

www.google.de/intl/de/landing/nose/


----------



## Oberchefe (1 April 2013)

Beim Volks-Facebook schon angemeldet?

http://bürgerinnennetz.de/


----------



## vollmi (1 April 2013)

Endlich merkt das mal jemand. 

Türken vs. Star Wars : Lego stampft "Jabbas Palast" wegen Rassismus ein - Nachrichten Kultur - DIE WELT


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2013)

Ein überzeugter Atheist, der gerade gestorben ist, findet sich selbst auf einmal in einem dunklen Gang wieder. Er entdeckt ein Schild: "Zur Hölle". Er hat keine andere Wahl als den Gang zur Hölle zu folgen. Er trifft nach geraumer Zeit an eine Tür, die nicht verschlossen ist. Der Atheist betritt die Hölle und traut seinen Augen nicht. Heller Sonnenschein, angenehme Temperaturen, Palmen, Meeresstrand, alle 100 Meter eine Strandbar, fröhliche Menschen tummeln sich, kurzum paradiesische Verhältnisse.

Der gerade verstorbene Atheist geht am Strand entlang, bis er plötzlich eine Gestalt mit einem Pferdefuß und einem Schwanz in einem Strandkorb sitzen sieht. Er geht auf die Gestalt zu und fragt diese, ob er denn der Teufel sei. Dieser bejaht dies und begrüßt den Neuankömmling in der Hölle äußerst herzlich. Er schickt den Atheisten nach dem Geplauder an eine der Strandbars, um sich dort einen Drink zu besorgen.

Der Atheist holte sich einen Drink und schlendert am Strand entlang um die Hölle weiter zu erkunden. Zwischen den Dünen entdeckt er ein großes, tiefes Loch. Neugierig blickte er in die Tiefe und erschrickt sich fürchterlich. Er sieht am tiefen Grund von diesem Loch wimmernde, unbekleidete Menschen. Es lodert ein heißes Feuer und wilde Bestien schlagen auf die Körper der Menschen ein.

Sogleich rennt der Atheist verwirrt zum Teufel und fragt aufgelöst, was denn das für ein Loch sei? Der Teufel versteht die Frage nicht und so fragt der Atheist nochmals nach dem tiefen Loch mit dem Feuer, den Bestien und den Menschen dort hinten bei den Dünen. "Ach," meint der Teufel, "Das ist für die Christen, die wollen das so ..."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 April 2013)

Müsste das nicht "Das ist für die Katholiken" heissen?


----------



## joergel (3 April 2013)

Blöd gelaufen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2013)

Wenn Sie nicht möchten, dass Google Inside View 
Ihre Darmspiegelung veröffentlicht ...

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAASNQ/9zNgmEVSWq4/s772/11.10.12+-+1.jpg


----------



## zotos (5 April 2013)

Wie lange dauert es einen Motor aus einem Auto auszubauen?
Motor-Ausbau in 5 Sekunden - YouTube

Kürzer als man denkt!


----------



## zotos (5 April 2013)

Doppelpost.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 April 2013)

Jo es ist immer gut für den Notfall gerüstet zu sein


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2013)

Meine Freundin und ich planen, zu heiraten. Meine Freundin ist eine Traumfrau. Da ist aber etwas, das mich beunruhigt: Ihre jüngere Schwester. Sie ist 20 Jahre alt, trägt Minis und weit ausgeschnittene T-Shirts. Immer wenn sie in meiner Nähe ist, gestattet sie mir Einblick in ihre Unterwäsche und in ihren Ausschnitt. Das macht sie bei niemandem sonst, nur bei mir.

Eines Tages rief mich die kleine Schwester an, um mit mir einen Termin abzumachen. Sie wollte über die Planung der Hochzeit und die Gästeliste sprechen. Als ich bei ihr ankam, war sie alleine zu Hause. Sie flüsterte mir ins Ohr, sie wolle nur ein einziges Mal vor der Hochzeit mit mir schlafen. Wirklich nur ein einziges Mal. Sie sei total scharf auf mich. Niemand würde je davon erfahren, danach würde sie wieder die brave kleine Schwester sein. Ich war total schockiert.

Sie sagte, sie würde jetzt die Treppe hochgehen. Wenn ich es ebenso wie sie wolle, solle ich ihr einfach ins Schlafzimmer folgen. Oben angekommen warf sie mir ihr Höschen entgegen und verschwand im Schlafzimmer. Ich sagte kein Wort, verließ das Haus und ging zu meinem Auto. Draußen tauchte auf einmal mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater auf, umarmte mich und sagte in Tränen: "Wir sind so glücklich, dass du unseren kleinen Test bestanden hast. Wir können uns keinen besseren Mann für unsere Tochter wünschen. Willkommen in der Familie".

Und die Moral dieser Geschichte? Bewahre deine Kondome immer im Auto auf ...


----------



## hucki (7 April 2013)

Ich enttäusche Dich ja nur ungern:
18.03.2007, 12.05.2009, 10.07.2012

Suchwort Kondome.

Sorry, kam mir so alt bekannt vor. Also bitte nicht :sw10:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich enttäusche Dich ja nur ungern:
> 18.03.2007, 12.05.2009, 10.07.2012
> 
> Suchwort Kondome.
> ...



das ja blöd .... ich kannte ihn nicht und da ich hier eigendlich viel lese dachte ich der Witz wäre mal was ganz neues .......


----------



## hucki (7 April 2013)

Geht mir auch oft so und manchmal kann man sich nicht mal mehr an selbst gepostete Witze erinnern. Kein Wunder bei fast 4000 Beiträgen.
So sind mir auch schon Mehrfach-Posts unterlaufen. Deshalb hab' ich mir angewöhnt, den Thread vor dem Posten eines neuen Witzes mit einem auffälligen Stichwort unter "Thema durchsuchen" zu prüfen.


----------



## marlob (7 April 2013)

Ein 75-jähriger Mann ging zu seinem Arzt, um eine Sperma-Zählung zu machen.
Der Doktor gab ihm ein Glas, schickte ihn nach Hause und sagte, er möge die Sperma-Probe morgen zurückbringen.
Am  nächsten Tag kehrte der 75-jährige Mann in das Sprechzimmer zurück und  gab dem Arzt das Glas, das so sauber und leer wie am vorherigen Tag war.
Der Arzt fragte, was das soll, und der Mann erklärte was geschah.
"Zuerst versuchte ich es mit meiner rechten Hand, aber nichts. Dann versuchte ich mit meiner linken Hand, aber auch nichts.
Dann bat ich meine Frau um Hilfe.
Sie versucht es mit ihrer rechten Hand, dann mit der linken - nichts.
Sie versuchte es sogar mit ihrem Mund, zuerst mit Zähnen drin dann ohne Zähne, und dennoch nichts.
Dann  riefen wir sogar Arlene, die Dame nebenan, und sie versuchte es auch,  zuerst mit beiden Händen, dann in einer Achselhöhle und sie versuchte es  sogar zwischen ihren Knien, aber wieder nichts.
Der Arzt war erschüttert. "Sie fragten Ihre Nachbarin!!??"
Der  alte Mann antwortete: "Ja, aber ganz gleich was wir drei versuchten,  mit unserer Arthritis konnten wir das Glas nicht aufbekommen. "


----------



## marlob (7 April 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Geht mir auch oft so und manchmal kann man sich nicht mal mehr an selbst gepostete Witze erinnern. Kein Wunder bei fast 4000 Beiträgen.
> So sind mir auch schon Mehrfach-Posts unterlaufen. Deshalb hab' ich mir angewöhnt, den Thread vor dem Posten eines neuen Witzes mit einem auffälligen Stichwort unter "Thema durchsuchen" zu prüfen.


Mich stört es nicht wenn Witze mehrfach gepostet werden. Schon gar nicht wenn da Jahre oder Monate zwischen liegen. Ist doch "Fun zum Feierabend" hier
Und an Feierabend will ich entspannen und mich amüsieren und nicht Detektiv spielen


----------



## marlob (7 April 2013)

Ein junges Ehepaar geht in den Zoo. Vor dem Gorillagehege bemerken die  beiden, dass sich das Gorillamännchen ganz besonders für den Ausschnitt  der jungen Dame interessiert.
Die findet das sehr erheiternd und beginnt lasziv mit den Hüften zu wackeln. Der Gorilla wird immer nervöser. Dann knöpft sie ihre Bluse auf. Der Gorilla tobt. Schließlich hebt sie ihren Rock.
Der Gorilla ist nicht mehr zu bremsen, biegt die Gitterstäbe auseinander und rennt auf die Frau zu.
"Was soll ich denn jetzt machen", schreit sie verzweifelt.
"Mach's doch wie immer", schlägt der Mann vor, "sag ihm, du hast Migräne oder deine Tage ..."


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 April 2013)

Ist es bei Euch auch so ??????


----------



## Solaris (10 April 2013)

nein eigentlich nicht, aber das kommt mir bekannt vor:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 April 2013)

Solaris schrieb:


> nein eigentlich nicht, aber das kommt mir bekannt vor:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 20410



Der Teil fehlt bei mir, sonst wie bei Axel.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 April 2013)

*Heute vor 100 Jahren*





PS: Ursprüngliche Quelle leider unbekannt.


----------



## Paul (11 April 2013)

Ein texanischer Rancher prahlt in einer Bar rum:

"Meine Ranch ist so groß, ich brauche mit dem Pferd 3 Tage um
von einem Ende zum Anderen zu reiten"

Sagt ein deutscher Bauer:
"Jo, son Pferd hatt ich auch mal"


----------



## knabi (11 April 2013)

*Koreakrise beendet!*

Die Koreakrise ist überwunden!!!


----------



## knabi (12 April 2013)

Immer schön auf die Sympthome achten...


----------



## Sps-rookie (12 April 2013)

*Der Erlhacker* 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Wer tastet sich nachts die Finger klamm ?[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Es ist der Programmierer mit seinem Programm ![/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Er tastet und tastet. Er tastet schnell,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]im Osten wird der Himmel schon hell.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Sein Haar ist ergraut, seine Hände zittern,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]vom unablässigen Kernspeicherfüttern.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Da - aus dem Kernspeicher ertönt ein Geflüster[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]"Wer poltert in meinem Basisregister ?"[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Nur ruhig, nur ruhig, ihr lieben Bits,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]es ist doch nur ein kleiner Witz.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Mein Meister, mein Meister, sieh mal dort ![/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Da vorne schleicht sich ein Vorzeichen fort ![/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Bleib ruhig, bleib ruhig, mein liebes Kind,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]ich hole es wieder. Ganz bestimmt.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Mein Meister, mein Meister, hörst du das Grollen ?[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Die wilden Bits durch den Kernspeicher tollen ![/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Nur ruhig, nur ruhig, das haben wir gleich,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]die sperren wir in den Pufferbereich.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Er tastet und tastet wie besessen,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Scheiße, jetzt hat er zu saven vergessen.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Der Programmierer schreit in höchster Qual,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]da zuckt durch das Fenster ein Sonnenstrahl.[/FONT] [FONT=Times New Roman,Times]
Der Bildschirm schimmert im Morgenrot,[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]Programm gestorben, Programmierer T O T !!![/FONT]


----------



## Paule (13 April 2013)

*Ein Sparwitz zum Wochenende*

Was ist das Gegenteil von:


> Analog < 


???


> Anna sagte die Wahrheit <


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 April 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Was ist das Gegenteil von:
> 
> 
> > Analog <
> ...



Was ist das Gegenteil von Digital?


Düneberg?


----------



## mnuesser (13 April 2013)

manchmal gibts doch was zu lachen in der Bild 

Keine smarte Idee: Dieser Transport bringt 3 Punkte in Flensburg - Leserreporter - Bild.de


----------



## zotos (14 April 2013)

Automatisierte Metal Band:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U4HkMRV2sf8


----------



## Elis!! (16 April 2013)

:lol::lol: Wie geil, die Bild hat immer die besten Artikel...


----------



## mariob (17 April 2013)

Hallo,
Der Postillon: Studie: Vorgehaltene Handfeuerwaffe erhöht Kompromissbereitschaft signifikant


Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 April 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Der Postillon: Studie: Vorgehaltene Handfeuerwaffe erhöht Kompromissbereitschaft signifikant
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Mario

Aber ich finde das was oben rechts neben dem Artikel steht besser


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2013)

Sehr aufschlussreich wie der Herr Hinkel mit seiner Gestig, seine Argumente unterstreicht
(nach ca. 30 sec. Bei Sabine Christiansen) Lustige TV Pannen - YouTube


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 April 2013)

Die 16-jährige Tochter kommt von der Schule nach Hause:

"Papa, heute wurden wir alle untersucht. Eine von uns 
ist noch Jungfrau!"

"Du?"

"Nein, die Lehrerin!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 April 2013)

Ein Professor an der Universität von Tübingen hielt einen 
Vortrag über  "unfreiwillige muskuläre Kontraktionen" vor 
Studenten der Medizin. Da er wusste, dass dies nicht 
unbedingt das spannendste Thema war, beschloss der 
Professor die Stimmung etwas aufzulockern. Er zeigte auf 
eine junge Frau in der ersten Reihe und fragte: "Wissen 
Sie, was ihr Arschloch tut, während Sie einen Orgasmus 
haben?" Sie antwortete: "Wahrscheinlich in der Kneipe 
sitzen und Pils trinken!" Es dauerte 45 Minuten, um die 
Ordnung im Hörsaal wiederherzustellen ...


----------



## thomass5 (22 April 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (22 April 2013)

Gerade gefunden auf Grillsuche..

Link gelöscht...

Hier muss MANN entscheiden: Häusle bauen oder Grill kaufen.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


*ACHTUNG!!!!!  DER ANGEGEBENE LINK ENTHÄLT EINEN VIRUS, DER XP SCHÄDIGT!!!  BITTE ALLE LINKS DES GRILLS LÖSCHEN!!!! ANSCHEINEND WURDE DIE ANGEGEBENE SEITE GEHACKT!!!*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 April 2013)

Nur, wenn Du einen ganzen Stadtteil versorgen willst .

Ich schwöre auf klein aber fein: Son of Hibachi (D) - YouTube


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 April 2013)

Darfst Du den überhaupt ziehen, ohne einen Zusatzführerschein zu machen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 April 2013)

*Transfer-Hammer in der Bundesliga*

Der Transfer-Hammer der Bundesliga: 

 Uli Hoeneß wechselt für 7 Mio. € vom FC Bayern München zur JVA Stadelheim München


----------



## peter(R) (23 April 2013)

Das war nur ein Teil der Meldung :

Neue Transfergerüchte aus der Bundesliga


*Nachdem bekannt wurde das Mario Götze für 36 Mil. zu Bayern München  wechselt gibt es neuer Transferhammer.*


*Uli Hoeneß wechselt für 6 Mio. zur JVA  München Stadelheim.

Er bekommt einen Zwei-Jahresvertrag!*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 April 2013)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Teil der Meldung :
> 
> Neue Transfergerüchte aus der Bundesliga
> 
> ...



Du hast eine Million unterschlagen. Willst Du ihm Gesellschaft leisten?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 April 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden auf Grillsuche..
> 
> Link gelöscht...
> 
> ...



, der AdwCleaner richtet das XP wieder:

AdwCleaner - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## peter(R) (24 April 2013)

@ Gerhard Bäuerle
Och jetzt sei man nich so ....  wegen dem milliönchen 

peter(R)


----------



## thomass5 (26 April 2013)

Was fängt mit T an und hört mit itten auf?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomass5 (26 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Was fängt mit T an und hört mit itten auf?



Tiefkühlfritten ....

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomass5 (27 April 2013)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/04/acht-millionen-schweizer-zeigen-sich.html?m=1

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 April 2013)

Richtig so


----------



## mariob (27 April 2013)

Die Tonnekom:
Mit der Telekom zurück ins Modemzeitalter | Metronaut.de

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 April 2013)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Teil der Meldung :
> 
> Neue Transfergerüchte aus der Bundesliga
> 
> ...



Etwa so...


----------



## thomass5 (29 April 2013)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Etwa so...



... das ist ja incl. Folter ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 April 2013)

Da kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus


----------



## Aventinus (30 April 2013)

Ich sehe das auch so


----------



## Approx (30 April 2013)

Jesus, Chuck Norris und ein normaler Typ hocken in nem Ruderboot ohne Paddel vom Land abgetrieben. Jesus steht auf, läuft übers Wasser an Land. Chuck Norris steht auf, geht übers Wasser an Land. Der Typ steht auf, will auch übers Wasser gehen und ertrinkt. Dann sagt Jesus zu Chuck Norris "Hätten wir ihm sagen sollen wo die Steine liegen?" Chuck Norris antwortet "Welche Steine?"


----------



## Tommi (3 Mai 2013)

Approx schrieb:


> Jesus, Chuck Norris und ein normaler Typ hocken in nem Ruderboot ohne Paddel vom Land abgetrieben. Jesus steht auf, läuft übers Wasser an Land. Chuck Norris steht auf, geht übers Wasser an Land. Der Typ steht auf, will auch übers Wasser gehen und ertrinkt. Dann sagt Jesus zu Chuck Norris "Hätten wir ihm sagen sollen wo die Steine liegen?" Chuck Norris antwortet "Welche Steine?"



Statt "Chuck Norris" _Elektriker_, und statt "normaler Typ" _Schlosser_, das kommt auch gut, heute probiert...*ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Mai 2013)

will noch jemand mitbieten ? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251223696619&clk_rvr_id=475349655390


----------



## joergel (6 Mai 2013)

Aus gegebenen Anlass


----------



## Junior (7 Mai 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> Statt "Chuck Norris" _Elektriker_, und statt "normaler Typ" _Schlosser_, das kommt auch gut, heute probiert...*ROFL*
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Umgekehrt gehts besser. Muss aber einem Elektriker erst erklärt werden.

Neulich auf der Baustelle.:"Hast Du mal nen Schaltschrankschlüssel" fragt der Elektriker den Schlosser. Kamm und Spiegel hatte er aber mit.

Ein schlechter Schlosser kann immer noch ein guter Elektriker werden.

MfG  Günter.


So, nun könnt Ihr zurück schießen.


----------



## Ottmar (7 Mai 2013)

Hi!



Junior schrieb:


> Ein schlechter Schlosser kann immer noch ein guter Elektriker werden.



Das geht so:

Ein schlechter Elektriker ist immer noch ein guter Schlosser! 


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2013)

Den Humor der Hufschmiede werde ich nie verstehen!



Junior schrieb:


> Umgekehrt gehts besser. Muss aber einem Elektriker erst erklärt werden.
> 
> Neulich auf der Baustelle.:"Hast Du mal nen Schaltschrankschlüssel" fragt der Elektriker den Schlosser. Kamm und Spiegel hatte er aber mit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommi (7 Mai 2013)

Junior schrieb:


> Umgekehrt gehts besser. Muss aber einem Elektriker erst erklärt werden.
> 
> Neulich auf der Baustelle.:"Hast Du mal nen Schaltschrankschlüssel" fragt der Elektriker den Schlosser. Kamm und Spiegel hatte er aber mit.
> 
> ...



Bist Du Schlosser oder Sozialarbeiter? :



:sm13::sw15:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Mai 2013)

War schon mal da, passt aber wie die Faust aufs Auge

Die letzen Worte eines Schlosseres:

"Ich kenn einen Elektriker Witz"


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> War schon mal da, passt aber wie die Faust aufs Auge
> 
> Die letzen Worte eines Schlosseres:
> 
> "Ich kenn einen Elektriker Witz"



Da gibt es aber auch die letzten Worte des Elektrikers:

"Da ist kein Saft drauf!"


----------



## bo1986 (8 Mai 2013)

> Ein schlechter Schlosser kann immer noch ein guter Elektriker werden.



Bloß weil ein Schlosser mit stehendem Haar am Kabel klebt heißt das noch lange nicht dass er auch nur annähernd die Arbeit des Elektrikers machen kann...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Mai 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch die letzten Worte des Elektrikers:
> 
> "Da ist kein Saft drauf!"



Kenne ich so:



> Nanu! Was ist denn das für ein Kabel?


----------



## Approx (8 Mai 2013)

Eine kleine Auswahl an "letzten Worten":


> von Alfred Biolek: "Das schmeckt aber komisch."
> des Anglers: "Das Gewitter zieht vorüber."
> des Architekten: "Mir fällt da gerade was ein ..."
> des Astronauten: "Nein, nein, meine Luft reicht noch eine Viertelstunde."
> ...



Approx


----------



## Paul (8 Mai 2013)

Das letzte Liedchen des Elektrikers

...Tausend mal berührt, Tausend mal is nix passiert ...


----------



## Flo (8 Mai 2013)

Kleiner Schmunzler aus dem SPS Alltag:

Programmausschnitt aus einer älteren Palettenförderanlage, letztens entdeckt:
.
.
.
U     "SLT1_offen"                   E6.3                       //Schnelllauftor 1 Übergabe VW an ST020
U     "SLT1_wirklich_offen"        E28.7                    //Schnelllauftor 1 Übergabe VW an ST020
.
.
.


----------



## BenR (8 Mai 2013)

Was wären wohl die letzten Worte von Chuck Norris?

Mein Vorschlag: "Wetten, ich kann mir selbst einen Roundhouse-Kick verpassen!"

Hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2013)

BenR schrieb:


> Was wären wohl die letzten Worte von Chuck Norris?
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: "Wetten, ich kann mir selbst einen Roundhouse-Kick verpassen!"
> 
> Hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?




Ich verbessere mal grade TIA V12 .... und weg war er......


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Mai 2013)

> der Challenger Crew: "Lasst mal die Frau mal ans Steuer!"


nicht umsonst heißt Nasa:
Need another seven astronauts


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Mai 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> nicht umsonst heißt Nasa:
> Need another seven astronauts


oder: why do they drink sprite?
they can´t get seven up!


----------



## Paul (9 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> oder: why do they drink sprite?
> they can´t get seven up!


So tiefschwarzen Humor hätte ich Dir gar nicht zugetraut


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Mai 2013)

Mal schauen ob das jetzt geklappt hat


----------



## Aventinus (11 Mai 2013)

Ob dieser Kreissäge auch eine Konformitätserklärung beiliegt?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/brennholzkreissaege-mit-schiebetisch,-4kw-motor-und-70cm-saegeblatt/106998415-84-6896?ref=search


----------



## FvE (11 Mai 2013)

So ein mist aber auch


----------



## hucki (12 Mai 2013)

In den Ferien kommt eine Damengruppe an einem fünfstöckigen Hotel vorbei. Auf einem Schild steht: "Nur für Frauen". Weil Ihre Männer nicht dabei sind, beschließen sie voller Neugierde einzutreten. Der Portier, ein Bild von einem Mann, erklärt ihnen, wie es funktioniert:
"Es hat fünf Stockwerke, gehen Sie eins um das andere hoch. Und wenn Sie das passende gefunden haben, so bleiben Sie dort. Es ist einfach, Sie finden eine Inschrift auf jeder Stockwerkstür, die anzeigt, was da vorzufinden ist."

Die erste Etage ist rasch erklommen, da steht geschrieben: "Diese Männer hier sind schlechte Liebhaber, aber sie sind sehr höflich, sensibel und intelligent." ..... 

Die Damen lachen schallend und machen sich ohne Verzug auf den Weg eine Etage höher. Im zweiten Stock gibt es die Inschrift: "Hier sind die Männer sehr gute Lover, aber sie haben die Angewohnheit, die Frauen zu misshandeln."

Völlig unzufrieden entscheiden sie, sich in den dritten Stock zu begeben, wo folgendes steht: "Die Männer in diesem Stock sind ausgezeichnete Liebhaber und gehen total auf Frauen ein."

Das entspricht zwar ihren Anforderungen, aber es hat noch zwei weitere Stockwerke! .... Sie können nicht widerstehen und steigen weiter hoch, um dort zu lesen: "Hier sind die Männer gut gebaut, sind sensibel, großzügig. Sie achten die Frauen und sind ausgezeichnete Liebhaber. Alle sind ledig, reich und 100% heterosexuell."

Hier scheinen unsere Damen gefunden zu haben, was ihre Herzen begehren, aber trotzdem möchten sie sich im letzten Stockwerk umsehen. Dort angekommen lesen sie: "Hier hat es keine Männer. Diese Etage wurde nur gebaut, um zu beweisen, dass es unmöglich ist, eine Frau zufrieden zu stellen, was auch immer Mann macht."


----------



## PN/DP (12 Mai 2013)

*Warum Männer früher sterben als Frauen*

...
Harald


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Mai 2013)

mir war langweilig


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2013)

Gestern Abend meine Frau und ich am Tisch sitzend über einiges
Diskutiert. Dann kamen wir auf Sterbehilfe zu sprechen. Zu dem
Sensiblen Thema, Wahl zwischen Leben und Tod habe ich ihr gesagt:

"Wenn es mal soweit kommen sollte, lass mich nicht in einem solchen
Zustand ich will nicht leben - nur von Maschinen abhängig und von 
Flüssigkeiten aus einer Flasche. Wenn ich im diesem Zustand bin,
Dann schalte bitte die Maschinen ab die mich am Leben erhalten"

Da ist Sie aufgestanden, hat den Fernseher und den Computer ausgemacht
und mein Bier weggeschüttet....

... Die Blöde Kuh!


----------



## Solaris (13 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da ist Sie aufgestanden, hat den Fernseher und den Computer ausgemacht
> und mein Bier weggeschüttet....
> 
> ... Die Blöde Kuh!




wo kann ich denn den DANKE-Button deiner Frau finden?


----------



## flubber (17 Mai 2013)

Sitz grad in der Arbeit und hab mir mal ganz in Ruhe einige der Beiträge hier gelesen.
Hab mich bei einigen echt schlapp gelacht, ganz besonders über ie Strafzettel, die gefeuerte Sekretärin und der Professor. (war alles  ziemlich am Anfang) 
Jetzt hab ich wieder gute Laune und etwas mehr Energie zum weiter arbeiten.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Mai 2013)

Weil Pfingsten ist


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Mai 2013)

Weil Pfingsten ist

Anhang anzeigen 20734
Anhang anzeigen 20735
Anhang anzeigen 20736
Anhang anzeigen 20737
Anhang anzeigen 20738


----------



## Paule (21 Mai 2013)

flubber schrieb:


> Sitz grad in der Arbeit und hab mir mal ganz in Ruhe einige der Beiträge hier gelesen.


Wenn das dein Chef wüsste, würde er wahrscheinlich sagen:
"Bei der Arbeit Witze Threads lesen, das ist jetzt aber wohl ein schlechter Witz"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Mai 2013)

Damit Paule was zu kucken hat


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Mai 2013)

und noch mehr bevor es Paule langweilig wird


----------



## Cristoph007 (23 Mai 2013)

DAs Bild mit Facebook ist leider so wahr


----------



## PN/DP (24 Mai 2013)

endlich Freitag  das Warten hat ein Ende.

Harald


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Mai 2013)

so macht porno laune (das gelaber einfach vorspuhlen)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Qyjm98oko


----------



## Sps-rookie (25 Mai 2013)

Ein gutes Beispiel das eine gute Visualisierung Sinn machen Kann. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY1_HrhwaXU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Mai 2013)

Kennt ihr die noch?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Mai 2013)

123456


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 Mai 2013)

*wegen des Benzinpreises*

Mein neuer Rasenmäher -  bei diesen Benzinpreisen….OPTIMAL


----------



## Manfred Stangl (27 Mai 2013)

1234567890


----------



## mariob (28 Mai 2013)

Neues aus der Politik, naja nicht ganz neu:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/05/durchbruch-regierung-fuhrt-erstmals.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (28 Mai 2013)

Mist, Doppelpost

Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Mai 2013)

Passt zum Wetter


----------



## IBFS (31 Mai 2013)

Du hast > SIEBEN MINUS EINS < vergessen


----------



## Junior (1 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich verstehe zwar nicht viel von Kunst, aber hier hat mal jemand echt etwas aus dem Leben gegriffen.
http://www.rauhfaser-poster.de/
Mir Persönlich gefällt das Model Classic am besten.

Ein Schönes Wochenende wünscht euch euer Junior.


----------



## Hanni (2 Juni 2013)

Haha wie kommt man denn auf so einen Quatsch


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Juni 2013)

Hanni schrieb:


> Haha wie kommt man denn auf so einen Quatsch



Realitätssinn und Phantasie in der perfekten Mischung.

"Hanni" hatten wir hier auch schon:

Hanniball


----------



## mariob (4 Juni 2013)

*Politik*

Hallo,
http://www.burks.de/burksblog/2013/06/04/bundesinnenminister-will-zombies-verhaften

Gruß
Mario


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2013)

Gruß Harald


----------



## Matze001 (5 Juni 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKQFI3ThXEs

So siehts aus...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juni 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKQFI3ThXEs
> 
> So siehts aus...


Drohnen sind schon Anfang der 90-er Jahre bei Testflügen über Deutschland abgestürzt, ich war (fast) dabei. Kein Mensch hat darüber gesprochen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juni 2013)

Flughafen Knuffingen hat 2011 nach nur sechs Jahren Planung eröffnet. Die Fischköppe haben es einfach drauf! Die könnten den Preußen mal zeigen wo es lang geht.




Zahlreiche Videos bei YouTube


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Juni 2013)

In Memmingen Bundeswehr raus, und schon ging der zivile Flugverkehr los

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flughafen_Memmingen

Wir LatinLover haben noch mehr drauf als die Fischköpfe


----------



## erzteufele (7 Juni 2013)

ich will witze lesen und nichts über flughäfen .... 

vorgestern beim klettern fels is noch bissel nass... kumpel von mir: "jede geile spalte is feucht"... konnt nimma vor lachen


----------



## Blacky70 (7 Juni 2013)

Kommt eine Frau zum Frauenarzt und sagt: Herr Doktor immer wenn ich auf Toilette gehe, kommen beim Pipi machen Briefmarken mit raus!"
Der Arzt glubt das nicht und sagt: "Setzen Sie sich und machen sie bitte mal in dieses Glas, das muss ich mir ansehen."
Sie macht es auch, und der Arzt fängt an zu lachen: "Gute Frau das sind keine Briefmarken, sondern Aufkleber von Bananen!"


----------



## Krumnix (11 Juni 2013)

Rotkaeppchen für Informatiker
Es war einmal ein kleines, süßes Mädchen, das immer ein Käppchen aus rotem Samt trug. Aufgrund dieses Attributes erhielt es ein Assign unter dem symbolischen Namen Rotkäppchen. Eines Tages sprach die Mutter: "Rotkäppchen, die Gesundheit deiner Großmutter hat einen Interupt bekommen. Wir müssen ein Pflegeprogramm entwickeln und zur Großmutter bringen, um das Problem zu lösen. Verirre dich jedoch nicht im Wald der alten Sprachen, sondern gehe nur strukturierte Wege. Nutze dabei immer eine Hochsprache der vierten Generation, dann geht es der Großmutter schnell wieder gut. Und achte darauf, dass dein Pflegeprogramm transaktioniert wird, damit es die Großmutter nicht noch mehr belastet." Da der Weg zur Großmutter renetrant war, traf Rotkäppchen den Wolf. Er tat sehr benutzerfreundlich, hatte im Backround jedoch schon einen Abbruch programmiert. Während Rotkäppchen einen Go To ins Blumenfeld machte, ging der Wolf im Direktzugriff zur Großmutter und vereinnahmte Sie unverzüglich durch einen Delete. Ohne zu zögern gab er sich den Anschein kompatibel zu sein und nahm die logische Sicht der Großmutter an. Dann legte er sich in Ihren Speicherplatz. Kurz danach lokalisierte auch Rotkäppchen die Adresse der Großmutter und trat in den Speicherraum. Vor der Installation des Pflegeprogramms machte Rotkäppchen sicherheitshalber einen Verify und fragte: "Ei Großmutter, warum hast Du so große Augen?" "Weil ich zufriedene Endbenutzer gesehen habe." "Ei, Großmutter warum hast Du so große Ohren?" "Damit ich die Wünsche der User besser verstehen kann." "Ei, Großmutter warum hast du so ein entsetzlich großes Maul?" "Damit ich dich besser Canceln kann!" Sprach's und nahm das arme Ding als Input. Nach ein Logoff begab sich der Wolf zur Ruhe, schlief ein und begann laut zu schnarchen. Als der Jäger auf seinem Loop durch den Wald am Haus der Großmutter vorbeikam, sah er durch sein Window den Wolf im Bett liegen. "Finde ich dich hier du alter Sünder", sprach er, "ich habe dich lange gesucht!" Als Kenner der Szene analysierte er sofort, dass nach den Regeln der Booleschen Algebra die Großmutter nur im Bauch des Wolfes sein konnte. Er nahm sein Messer, teilte den Bauch des Wolfes in mehrere Sektoren und machte, welch Freude, die Großmutter und das Rotkäppchen wieder zu selbstständigen Modulen. Als Input für den Bauch des Wolfes nahmen sie viele Kilobyte Steine und beendeten die Operation mit einem Close. Als der Wolf erwachte, verursachte ihm sein dermaßen aufgeblähter Hauptspeicher solche Schmerzen, dass er an einer Storage Violation jämmerlich zugrunde ging. Da waren alle vergnügt. Das Pflegeprogramm aktivierte die Großmutter. Rotkäppchen aber dachte: "Du willst den Lebtag nie wieder einen Go To machen, sondern nur noch strukturierte Wege gehen, wie dir's die Mutter geboten hat."


----------



## Krumnix (11 Juni 2013)

Warum man sich kein kompliziertes Passwort ausdenken soll, wenn es ein einfacher "Satz" auch macht


----------



## vollmi (11 Juni 2013)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Warum man sich kein kompliziertes Passwort ausdenken soll, wenn es ein einfacher "Satz" auch macht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 20874



Weil man beim Bankkonto nur 7 Zeichen eingeben kann und bei der Siemens Mall Mindestens Gross und Kleinschreibung und eine Zahl drin haben muss


----------



## Krumnix (12 Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Weil man beim Bankkonto nur 7 Zeichen eingeben kann und bei der Siemens Mall Mindestens Gross und Kleinschreibung und eine Zahl drin haben muss



Das es hier "Fun" heißt, ist dir schon klar, oder? Ironie?!


----------



## vollmi (12 Juni 2013)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Das es hier "Fun" heißt, ist dir schon klar, oder? Ironie?!



Ist mir schon klar. Leider ist Internet noch nicht riechbar, sonst würdest du die Ironie riechen


----------



## mariob (12 Juni 2013)

Habe ich heute gewiehert:
http://feynsinn.org/?p=18377
Den sollte man keinem vorenthalten .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ThorstenD2 (12 Juni 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> In Memmingen Bundeswehr raus, und schon ging der zivile Flugverkehr los
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flughafen_Memmingen
> 
> Wir LatinLover haben noch mehr drauf als die Fischköpfe



Aber die Flüge Memmingen Bremen abgeschafft 

Ist ja schön wenn Memmingen nun angenommen, ich hatte etwas anderes gehört als ich vor 2 Jahren dort öfters vor Ort war. 700km Autobahnfahrt sind einfach zu weit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matze001 (12 Juni 2013)

http://www.snopes.com/business/deals/pudding.asp

Nicht schlecht...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Juni 2013)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Aber die Flüge Memmingen Bremen abgeschafft
> 
> Ist ja schön wenn Memmingen nun angenommen, ich hatte etwas anderes gehört als ich vor 2 Jahren dort öfters vor Ort war. 700km Autobahnfahrt sind einfach zu weit
> 
> ...



Sehr kryptisch, was Du schreibst.

Warum brauchen wir auch Flüge nach Bremen?
Becks ist das einzig vernünftige an Bremen, und das kommt mit dem LKW


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Warum brauchen wir auch Flüge nach Bremen?
> :


Da hst du recht.
Zum Flüchten reicht die Autobahn. 

Und was ist Becks? 
Meinst du Plärre, die nur mit bayrischem Bier verdünnt, in den Magen ohne Schaden kommt?


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2013)

*Woher das Schwäbisch kommt ...*

Ja, so muss es gewesen sein:

Am achten Tag erschuf Gott die Dialekte.
Alle Völkchen waren glücklich:

Der Berliner sagte: "Icke hab nen dufte Dialekt, wa?"
Der Hanseate sagte: "Mein Dialekt is supa spitze!"
Der Kölner sagte: "Du Jeck! Kölsch is a ne dolle Sprach!"
Der Hesse sagte: "Babbel net! Die Hesse babbele des beschte Hochdeitsch!"
Der Sachse sagte: "Ja nu freilisch is äs Sächsisch glosse!"
Der Bayer sagte: "Do legst di nieder! Des Bayrisch is scho fesch!"

Nur für den Schwaben war kein Dialekt übrig. 
Da wurde der Schwabe sehr, sehr traurig ...

Irgendwann hatte Gott ein Einsehen, wandte sich dem Schwaben zu und 
sprach: "Ietz komm Kerle, heul edd rom! No schwätz hald au so wie i!"


----------



## KingHelmer (13 Juni 2013)

Um den auszugraben , haben die Schwaben aber lange suchen müssen. 
Ich meine, das Internet besteht ja aus ca. 50% Schwabenwitzen und 50% anderen Dingen.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Juni 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Um den auszugraben , haben die Schwaben aber lange suchen müssen.


nö:
http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1322-fun-zum-feierabend-300.html#post358663


----------



## Cristoph007 (13 Juni 2013)

Hahah immer auf die Schwaben ^^


----------



## KingHelmer (13 Juni 2013)

Ich sitze hier im Büro mit 2 Schwaben, da muss ich mich schon immer zurückhalten 
Ich bin selbst verständlich PRO SCHWABEN (nur falls das jemand liest, der mich kennt!)

Grüße, Flo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier im Büro mit 2 Schwaben, da muss ich mich schon immer zurückhalten
> Ich bin selbst verständlich PRO SCHWABEN (nur falls das jemand liest, der mich kennt!)
> 
> Grüße, Flo



Dann bekommst du ja drei bis vierfache Erschwerniszulage,
trotz des vielen Geldes würde ich mir das nicht antun


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Juni 2013)

KingHelmer ist bestimmt Missionar

Der tut das nicht für Geld sondern für Gotteslohn in einem späteren Leben.

Ohne an die Jungfrauen im Nirwana zu denken, hält man es bei den Schwaben nicht aus.

Ich athme auch jeden Tag auf, wenn ich den Schlagbaum an der Grenze zum Allgäu passiere


----------



## Markus (13 Juni 2013)

1234567890


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Juni 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Der tut das nicht für Geld sondern für Gotteslohn in einem späteren Leben.
> 
> Ohne an die Jungfrauen im Nirwana zu denken, hält man es bei den Schwaben nicht aus.


ich lebe hier unter dem http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pietismus . Dagegen kommste nicht an. Die sind sowas von verbohrt...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich lebe hier unter dem http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pietismus . Dagegen kommste nicht an. Die sind sowas von verbohrt...



Sorry Perfektionist, aber das tu ich mir nicht an, den ganzen Artikel durchzulesen.
Nach dem ersten Satz habe ich erkannt, dass es da um Religion geht, ich denke das reicht.

Einen schönen Arbeitstag, und wenn es soweit ist, ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## KingHelmer (14 Juni 2013)

> Der tut das nicht für Geld sondern für Gotteslohn in einem späteren Leben.



Ich mache das nicht für das Geld, ich glaube einfach nur an Karma.
Nicht, dass ich im nächsten Leben als Schwabe wiedergeboren werde !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dani (14 Juni 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Der Bayer sagte: "Do legst di nieder! Des Bayrisch is scho fesch!"
> 
> Nur für den Schwaben war kein Dialekt übrig.
> Da wurde der Schwabe sehr, sehr traurig ...
> ...



Gottes schönste Gabe ist und bleibt der bayerische Schwabe! Gell


----------



## mariob (15 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
http://www.burks.de/burksblog/2013/06/15/privacy-bei-facebook-und-google


Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (15 Juni 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> http://www.burks.de/burksblog/2013/06/15/privacy-bei-facebook-und-google
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch kein Fun! Das ist doch real.



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juni 2013)

Ballermann gibt es nicht nur auf Mallorca


----------



## himbeergeist (16 Juni 2013)

....und welcher der Beiden bist jetzt Du?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juni 2013)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ....und welcher der Beiden bist jetzt Du?



Ich habe doch das Foto gemacht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juni 2013)

was für eine coole Sau


----------



## KingHelmer (16 Juni 2013)

ein Urdeutscher, da kommt der Garten vor Frau und Kind


----------



## Manfred Stangl (17 Juni 2013)

1234567890


----------



## Jan (17 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was für eine coole Sau
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 20956



Der Rasen läßt sich schlecht mähen, wenn die Spundwand bricht und der Rasen naß wird. So gesehen ist das intelligent.


----------



## winnman (18 Juni 2013)

Beförderungsbedingungen der Kroatischen Fährschiffe




www.jadrolinija.hr


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Juni 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich habe doch das Foto gemacht


mit Selbstauslöser, abends um 17:00 Uhr Kamera aufgestellt, morgens um 8:00 Uhr ausgelöst ROFLMAO


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> mit Selbstauslöser, abends um 17:00 Uhr Kamera aufgestellt, morgens um 8:00 Uhr ausgelöst ROFLMAO



Sicher dass sie nicht schon abends um 8 Uhr ausgelöst hat? ROFLMAO


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Juni 2013)

Also in den AllInclusiveClubs werden die ersten Russen morgens um 11:00 mit Alkoholvergiftung ins Krankenhaus gefahren
(aus verlässlicher Quelle)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Also in den AllInclusiveClubs werden die ersten Russen morgens um 11:00 mit Alkoholvergiftung ins Krankenhaus gefahren
> (aus verlässlicher Quelle)



Kommt immer auf die Betrachtung des startpunktes an, wenn Sie die ganze Nacht durchgehalten 
haben und die deutschen schon um 22 Uhr ins Bett gehen, um nächsten morgen pünktlich ihr
Handtuch auslegen zu können, ist diese Leistung beachtlich...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Juni 2013)

Das kommt jetzt auf den Club an, bei vielen endet das gratis Saufen um 22:00 oder 24:00 Uhr
Ab 10:00 ist der Zapfhahn dann wieder geöffnet.

Innerhalb einer Stunde eine Alkoholvergiftung -> Starke Leistung
Das bekommt man mit Bier gar nicht hin, da muss man schon Wodga trinken.


----------



## KingHelmer (19 Juni 2013)

> Das bekommt man mit Bier gar nicht hin, da muss man schon Wodga trinken.



Da kennst du mich aber schlecht 
siehe Southside-Thread
MEIN GOTT FREU ICH MICH DRAUF!


----------



## mariob (20 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
http://todamax.kicks-ass.net/2013/so-geht-das/


Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (21 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
wir sind alle verseucht http://www.hochbuerder.org/erdstrahlen/ 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Junior (21 Juni 2013)

Immer schön im Takt bleiben:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ku0zLMEGDM&feature=player_embedded

Schönes Wochenende.

MfG Günter.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Juni 2013)

Cooooool


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2013)

Schöner Witz - aber wer kann da wirklich lachen?

Was kostet uns der Euro?


----------



## Paule (25 Juni 2013)

Die Geschichte des Bankraubes


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juni 2013)

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist die Umstellung doch schon Jahre her.

Wir haben in Deutschland ein 400/230V Netz


----------



## mnuesser (27 Juni 2013)

Und ich dachte dazu benutzt man eine Autobatterie. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Juni 2013)

*Pünktlich zum zehnjährigen Jubiläum ...*

... neue Gebührenordnung für das Forum:

http://www.abload.de/img/gebuehren001bksia.jpg


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Juni 2013)

...das hängt morgen gleich an der Bürotür .-)


----------



## mnuesser (29 Juni 2013)

ich bin dafür dass jeder der andere meinungen im forum nicht respektiert,
oder meint der überflieger zu sein, dieses Gerät gestiftet bekommt:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009Z9PZ48/?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B009Z9PZ48&linkCode=ur2&site-redirect=de&tag=gfmn1-21

:evil:


----------



## mnuesser (29 Juni 2013)

ich bin dafür dass jeder der andere meinungen im forum nicht respektiert,
oder meint der überflieger zu sein, dieses Gerät gestiftet bekommt:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009Z9PZ48/?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B009Z9PZ48&linkCode=ur2&site-redirect=de&tag=gfmn1-21

:evil:


----------



## mnuesser (29 Juni 2013)

Gefunden bei Facebook https://www.facebook.com/gerd.jakobs/posts/206614266155183

Hier für die, die kein Facebook benutzen:

Wahre Gespräche zwischen IHK-Prüfer und Azubis!!!

Prüfer: Sie gucken doch bestimmt Fernsehen. Wissen Sie was die Buchstaben ARD bedeuten?
Azubi: Kann ich auf Tafel schreiben?
Prüfer: Ja bitte.
Azubi (schreibt): Das ÄRDste
Prüfer: Und was heißt ZDF?
Azubi: Zweiter Deutschfunk.
Prüfer: Und PRO7?
Azubi: So für Kinder ab sieben, oder?

Prüfer: Wie heißt die Hauptstadt Deutschlands?
Azubi: Berlin.
Prüfer: Bevor Berlin Hauptstadt wurde, welche Stadt war da Hauptstadt?
Azubi: Da war Deutschland noch DDR, mit Hitler und so!
Prüfer: Ach so? Wie hieß denn die Hauptstadt bevor Berlin es wurde?
Azubi: Frankfurt, oder?
Prüfer: Wie, Frankfurt, oder? Frankfurt/Oder oder Frankfurt, oder?
Azubi: Jetzt weiß ich! Karlsruhe!

Prüfer: Wie viele Tage hat ein Jahr?
Azubi: 365.
Prüfer: Gut! Und in Schaltjahren?
Azubi: Einen mehr oder einen weniger, weiß nicht so genau.
Prüfer: Überlegen sie mal in Ruhe.
Azubi: Glaub einen weniger.
Prüfer: Sind Sie sicher?
Azubi: Dann einen mehr!
Prüfer: Okay, wo kommt denn der zusätzliche Tag hin?
Azubi: Ich glaub der wird in der Silvesternacht eingeschoben.
Prüfer: Wie bitte?
Azubi: Nee, Quatsch, das ist mit Sommerzeit, oder?
Prüfer: Es wird ja ein ganzer Tag irgendwo eingeschoben, da wäre es ja sinnvoll, wenn man einen Monat nimmt, der sowieso wenig Tage hat. Welcher könnte das denn sein?
Azubi: Jetzt weiß ich, Februar!
Prüfer: Na also! Wissen Sie auch, wie oft wir Schaltjahre haben?
Azubi (freudestrahlend):
Ja, weiß ich ganz genau, alle vier Jahre, weil eine Cousine hat nämlich alle vier Jahre keinen Geburtstag!

Prüfer: Wer war eigentlich John F. Kennedy?
Azubi: Der war wichtig, oder?
Prüfer: (schaut nur fragend)
Azubi: Nicht von Deutschland oder so…
Prüfer: Nein.
Azubi: Hab ich auf jeden Fall schon mal gehört, gibt es 'nen Film von.
Prüfer: Ja, aber wer war das?
Azubi: Hat der was erfunden?
Prüfer: (schaut fragend)
Azubi: Krieg oder so?
Prüfer: Wissen Sie, ob Deutschland eine Demokratie oder eine Monarchie oder eine Diktatur hat?
Azubi: Weiß ich nicht so genau, war früher ja alles anders.
Prüfer: Ja, früher waren wir auch mal Monarchie.
Azubi: Ja weiß ich, mit Hitler.
Prüfer: Nicht ganz, aber was ist mit heute?
Azubi: Das hat sich ja erst neulich geändert.
Prüfer: Das wäre mir neu! Wann soll sich das denn geändert haben?
Azubi: So mit Mauerfall und so.

Prüfer: Erklären Sie mir bitte, was ein Dreisatz ist.
Azubi: Mit Anlauf und dann weit springen.

Prüfer: Was sind so Ihre Hobbys?
Azubi: Lesen, Musik und Rumhängen.
Prüfer: Was lesen Sie denn so?
Azubi: Programmzeitschrift.

Prüfer: Wir haben seit einigen Jahren den Euro als Währung. Wie hieß die Währung davor?
Azubi: Dollar!
Prüfer: Nein, das ist z.B. die Währung in Amerika.
Azubi: Ah Moment, jetzt weiß ich es: D-Mark.
Prüfer: Na also! Was heißt denn das ‘D’ in D-Mark?
Azubi: Demokratie?

Prüfer: Zwei Züge stehen 100 Kilometer voneinander entfernt und fahren dann mit genau 50 km/h aufeinander zu. Wo treffen sich die Züge, bei welchem Streckenkilometer?
Azubi: Kommt drauf an!
Prüfer: Worauf kommt das an?
Azubi: Ob die nicht vorher schon zusammenstoßen.

Prüfer: Haben Sie eine Ahnung, wer die Geschwister Scholl waren?
Azubi: Nö?
Prüfer: Ich sehe aber in den Unterlagen, dass Sie zehn Jahre auf der Geschwister-Scholl-Schule waren.
Azubi: Geschwister Scholl (Pause) Geschwister Scholl (Pause)… Nee, keine Ahnung.
Prüfer: Schon mal was von der ‘weißen Rose’ gehört?
Azubi: Aaaaah! Jetzt fällt’s mir ein: Musik, oder?

Prüfer: In welchem Land ist die Königin von England Königin?
Azubi: Wollen Sie mich auf den Arm nehmen?
Prüfer (Unschuldsmiene):
Nein, wieso?
Azubi: Weil die schon tot ist!

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte drei skandinavische Länder?
Azubi: Schweden, Holland und Nordpol.

Prüfer: Wieviele Ecken hat ein Quadrat?
Azubi (nimmt den Taschenrechner):
Sagen sie mir noch die Höhe bitte!

Prüfer: Julius Cäsar, schon mal gehört? Wer war das eigentlich?
Azubi: Hat der nicht Jesus hinrichten lassen, so mit Bibel und so kenn ich mich nicht aus, bin evangelisch.

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte drei große Weltreligionen.
Azubi: Christentum, katholisch und evangelisch.

Prüfer: Der Papst lebt im Vatikan. Wo aber bitte liegt der Vatikan?
Azubi: Ist ein eigener Staat.
Prüfer: Ja richtig, aber der Vatikanstaat ist komplett vom Staatsgebiet eines anderen Landes umschlossen.
Azubi: Hmmmm….
Prüfer (will helfen): Aus dem Land kommen viele Eisverkäufer.
Azubi: Langnese oder was?

Prüfer: Wenn es in Karlsruhe zehn Minuten nach Eins ist, wie spät ist es dann im Köln um 12 Uhr mittags?
Azubi: Da müsste man jetzt einen Atlas haben!

Prüfer: Wenn ein Sack Zement 10 Euro kostet und der Preis jetzt um 10 % erhöht wird, wie teuer ist er dann?
Azubi: Mit oder ohne Mehrwertsteuer?
Prüfer: Es geht jetzt nur um den Endpreis.
Azubi (rechnet wie wild mit dem Taschenrechner)
Prüfer: Und?
Azubi: Elf.
Prüfer: Elf was?
Azubi: Prozent.
Prüfer: Sagen Sie mir einfach 10 Euro plus 10 Prozent, wieviel ist das?
Azubi: 10 plus 11 ist Einundzwanzig!

Prüfer: In einer Waschmaschine benötigen Sie pro Waschgang 100 Gramm Waschpulver. In einem Karton sind 10 Kilogramm. Wie oft können Sie damit waschen?
Azubi: Ja, wie jetzt?
Prüfer: 10 Kilogramm haben Sie, jedes Mal verbrauchen Sie 100 Gramm.
Azubi: Ich hab ja nix an den Ohren.
Prüfer: Ja und die Antwort?
Azubi: Ey, ich lern Reisebürokaufmann, nicht Waschfrau.
Prüfer: Gut, ein Reiseprospekt wiegt 100 Gramm. Sie bekommen einen Karton von 10 Kilogramm. Wie viel Prospekte sind da drin?
Azubi: Das ist voll unfair!
Prüfer: Das ist doch ganz einfach.
Azubi: Weiß ich auch.
Prüfer: Dann rechnen Sie doch mal.
Azubi: Was?
Prüfer: 100 Gramm jeder Prospekt, 10 Kilo im Karton.
Azubi: Komm, mach Dein Kreis, dass ich durchgefallen bin, so’n Scheiß mach ich nicht!

Gleiche Aufgabe, anderer Prüfling:
Prüfer: Rechnen Sie doch bitte mal!
Azubi: Klar, kein Problem! Zehn Kilogramm sind 20 Pfund. 5 Prospekte sind ein Pfund. 100 Prospekte!
Prüfer: Prima! (Freut sich, dass der Prüfling, zwar über den Umweg des Pfundes, sicher und schnell zum Ergebnis gekommen ist.)
Azubi: Und das Ganze jetzt mal 10!

Prüfer: Wann war der Dreißigjährige Krieg?
Azubi: In Vietnam oder?

Prüfer: Was bedeuten die Begriffe brutto und netto?
Azubi: Irgendwie so mehr oder weniger.
Prüfer: Ach was?
Azubi: Doch, brutto ist mit Verpackung…
Prüfer: Und netto?
Azubi: Das ist das Gewicht der Verpackung.
Prüfer: Was ist dann Tara?
Azubi: Der hat das erfunden, oder?

Prüfer: Wer war Ludwig Erhardt?
Azubi: Den haben meine Eltern so gerne geguckt. War doch der mit der dicken Brille.
Prüfer: Und was war Ludwig Erhardt?
Azubi: Schauspieler!
Prüfer: Sie meinen Heinz Erhardt!
Azubi: Heinz Erhardt war doch der Helfer von Rudi Carrell, oder?

Prüfer: Im Zusammenhang mit der Börse hört man immer den Begriff DAX. Was ist denn der DAX?
Azubi: Nee, ich weiß schon, ist kein Tier, oder?
Prüfer: (schüttelt den Kopf)
Azubi: Nee, ist klar.
Prüfer: Und?
Azubi: Ne Abkürzung?
Prüfer: (nickt)
Azubi: Es gibt kein Wort das mit X anfängt!
Prüfer: Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Wort, das mit X aufhört!
Azubi: Taxi!

Prüfer: Ein Kubikmeter besteht aus wie vielen Litern? Rechnen Sie doch mal, wie viele Liter passen in einen Kubikmeter!
Azubi: (starrt den Prüfer mit offenem Mund an)
Prüfer: Können Sie das?
Azubi: (starrt den Prüfer weiter verständnislos an)
Prüfer: Schauen Sie, einen Liter Wasser kann man ja auch in einen Würfel bestimmter Kantenlänge umrechnen, wie viele Würfel passen dann in ein Kubikmeter?
Azubi: Ja aber Liter ist doch für Wasser und Kubikmeter für Wohnungen.
Prüfer: Wie bitte?
Azubi: Ja, die Wohnung von meinen Eltern ist 85 Kubikmeter groß.
Prüfer: Was Sie jetzt meinen ist ein Flächenmaß, Sie meinen Quadratmeter!
Azubi: Ich dachte, Quadratmeter ist nur wenn es viereckig ist und Kubikmeter wenn es etwas ungünstig geschnitten ist.

Prüfer: Wer war denn Carl Benz?
Azubi: (war laut Unterlagen auf dem Carl-Benz-Gymnasium): Ein berühmter Erfinder!
Prüfer: Und was hat er erfunden?
Azubi: (mit stolzgeschwellter Brust): Das BENZin!

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir doch bitte sechs Länder, die an die Bundesrepublik Deutschland grenzen.
Azubi: Holland, Niederlande, Schweden, Spanien, Portugal, Engl

Prüfer: Nennen Sie mir einige Länder der europäischen Gemeinschaft.
Azubi: Kenn ich alle! Frankreich, Belgien und das dritte fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.

Prüfer: Der längste Fluß Deutschlands ist welcher?
Azubi: Der Nil.

Prüfer: Der erste Mensch im Weltall, wie hieß der?
Azubi: James Tiberius Kirk! Da staunen Sie, oder?
Prüfer: Allerdings!
Azubi: Dass ich sogar wusste, was das “T” in James T. Kirk bedeutet.
Prüfer: Schon mal was von Juri Gagarin gehört?
Azubi: Selbstverständlich!
Prüfer: Ja und?
Azubi: Der hat doch so Löffel verbogen, im Fernsehen.
Prüfer: Aha, und Mr. Spock war der erste Mann auf dem Mond.
Azubi: Nein, das war Louis Armstrong!


----------



## mnuesser (29 Juni 2013)

und dann noch einen letzten den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Juni 2013)

So ist es


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Juli 2013)

Welche vier Flüsse kennt eine Blondine? Rhein, Inn, Main, Po!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Juli 2013)

Genau so ist es


----------



## Feng (11 Juli 2013)

Die 17-jährige Tochter darf zum ersten mal mit ihrem Freund alleine in den Urlaub fahren - es geht in die Berge. 
Als sie zurückkommt fragt die Mutter neugierig:"Und - hat er dir auch den Watzmann gezeigt?" 
Die Tochter leicht errötend:" Ja - gleich hinter Frankfurt das erste mal..."


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Juli 2013)

Ein Mann in der Hölle fragte den Teufel:“ Darf ich meine Frau anrufen?“
Nachdem Gespräch fragte er was er jetzt bezahlen muss.
Teufel:“ Nichts! Von Hölle zu Hölle ist gratis!“


“Wo zum Teufel bist du?"
Mann: “Liebling, kannst du dich noch an das Schmuckgeschäft erinnern wo du
das schöne Diamantarmband sahst und ich dir erklärte dass es eines Tages
einmal dir gehören wird?”
Die Frau errötete und lächelte ein wenig verlegen:” Ja sicherlich mein
Schatz!”
Mann:” Ich sitze im Pub gleich daneben.”


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Juli 2013)

Nicht verwechseln


----------



## Tommi (13 Juli 2013)

Du kommst ja rum...


----------



## mariob (14 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Merkel-will-mehr-Schutz-fuer-Internetnutzer-article10990821.html


Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Juli 2013)

Werbung ist wichtig


----------



## mnuesser (18 Juli 2013)

Ob der Typ auch "Freies Geld" besorgen kann?
http://stromrechnungsenken.de/ratgebergratis/?utm_source=plista&utm_medium=ad1&utm_campaign=plista-campaign1


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Juli 2013)

Eine junge Dame geht zur Beichte.

"Meine grösste Sünde ist meine Eitelkeit. Ich stehe 
stundenlang vor dem Spiegel und bewundere meine 
Schönheit."

"Das ist keine Sünde", beruhigt sie der Beichtvater, 
"das ist ein Irrtum!"


----------



## mariob (20 Juli 2013)

*Wenn Angela Merkel Kassiererin im Supermarkt wäre*

Hi, Quelle:
http://www.stefan-niggemeier.de/blog/wenn-angela-merkel-kassiererin-im-supermarkt-waere/

    Kunde: Was kosten die Nudeln?

    Merkel: Der Preis berechnet sich aus dem Einkaufspreis und der Handelsspanne. Es können auch weitere Überlegungen noch eine Rolle spielen.

    Kunde: Und was kosten die Nudeln jetzt?

    Merkel: Für die Festsetzung des Preises ist letztendlich die Zentrale in Essen zuständig.

    Kunde: Hier klebt kein Preisschild drauf!

    Merkel: Dafür ist meine Kollegin verantwortlich. Wir werden über das fehlende Preisschild reden.

    Kunde: (ohne Ironie) Ich muss zugeben, Sie wirken kompetent! Ich nehme acht Packungen von den Nudeln.

:sc6:

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juli 2013)

Was für eine Story. So ein perfektes Timing...

http://i.imgur.com/qZw1UCq.jpg

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Ob der Typ auch "Freies Geld" besorgen kann?
> http://stromrechnungsenken.de/ratge...&utm_medium=ad1&utm_campaign=plista-campaign1



Macht er doch --- zu mindest für sich 
Er verkauft dir eine Anleitung für 49€

Er fängt also freies Geld ein 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## FvE (21 Juli 2013)

Immer feste ran an die chickas


----------



## Markus (22 Juli 2013)

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penisverletzungen_bei_Masturbation_mit_Staubsaugern

Wenn ihr Zeit habt schaut euch unter den Quellen auch mal die verlinkten Arbeit an.
Speziell die Tathergänge sind recht interessant...


----------



## KingHelmer (22 Juli 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penisverletzungen_bei_Masturbation_mit_Staubsaugern
> 
> Wenn ihr Zeit habt schaut euch unter den Quellen auch mal die verlinkten Arbeit an.
> Speziell die Tathergänge sind recht interessant...



Klar, sowas muss ja Nachts um halb 2 gepostet werden. Wann sonst?


----------



## Elektrochris (24 Juli 2013)

Armes Deutschland :shock:


----------



## mnuesser (27 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Klar, sowas muss ja Nachts um halb 2 gepostet werden. Wann sonst?



wahrscheinlich aus gegebenen Anlass, schließlich schaut doch jetzt fast jeder zuerst ins Internet wenn er sich
verletzt hat oder krank fühlt


----------



## mariob (31 Juli 2013)

Hier:
http://blog.gwup.net/2010/05/02/zwei-skeptiker-auf-der-esoterikmesse-1/


Gruß
Mario


----------



## BenR (31 Juli 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hier:
> http://blog.gwup.net/2010/05/02/zwei-skeptiker-auf-der-esoterikmesse-1/
> 
> 
> ...



AHA! Wenn mal wieder an einer Anlage was nicht funktioniert, schnitze ich wellenförmige Muster rein, dann sollte alles gut gehen. Man lernt nie aus... 
Im übrigen finde ich es sehr mutig, ohne einen Kontinuum-Transfunktionator auf so eine Messe zu gehen!


----------



## mariob (2 August 2013)

Naja,
drauf gestoßen bin ich eigentlich als ich einen Schwurbelgenerator für meine Bewerbungen suchte.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 August 2013)

Gartentip:


----------



## leo (8 August 2013)

*Warum du kein SPS Programmierer sein willst*

- du hast bizarre Arbeitszeiten
... wie die Prostituierten
- du wirst bezahlt, um deinen Kunden glücklich zu machen ... wie die Prostituierten
- dein Kunde bezahlt viel, aber dein Chef kassiert das Geld ... wie bei den Prostituierten
- du hast einen Stundenlohn aber deine Arbeitszeit endet wenn die Arbeit erledigt ist ... wie bei den Prostituierten
- auch wenn du gut bist, bist du nie stolz auf deine Arbeit ... wie die Prostituierten
- du wirst bezahlt, um Fantasien deines Kunden zu befriedigen ... wie die Prostituierten
- es ist schwierig für dich eine Famile zu haben und zu halten ... wie bei den Prostituierten
- wenn du gefragt wirst, worin deine Arbeit besteht, kannst du es nicht richtig erklären ... wie die Prostituierten
- deine Freunde verlassen dich und du bleibst zurück mit Typen wie du ... wie die Prostituierten
- der Kunde bezahlt das Hotel und die Arbeitszeit ... wie bei den Prostituierten
- dein Boss hat ein wunderschönes Auto
... wie bei den Prostituierten
- wenn du zu einem Kunden auf \"Mission\" gehst, kommst du mit einem großen Lächeln an ... wie die Prostituierten
- aber wenn du deine Arbeit erledigt hast, bist du schlecht gelaunt ... wie die Prostituierten
- um deine Fähigkeiten zu bewiesen, musst du grauenvolle Tests bestehen ... wie die Prostituierten
- der Kunde möchte immer weniger bezahlen und du musst trotzdem Wunder vollbringen ... wie die Prostituierten
- wenn du morgens aufstehst, denkst du: \"Ich kann das nicht ein Leben lang machen\"
... wie die Prostituierten


----------



## Matze001 (8 August 2013)

Hat aber lange gedauert bis der wieder aufgetaucht ist 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Koch (8 August 2013)

Und weils so schön war nochmal für Matze001


Warum du kein SPS Programmierer sein willst

- du hast bizarre Arbeitszeiten
... wie die Prostituierten
- du wirst bezahlt, um deinen Kunden glücklich zu machen ... wie die Prostituierten
- dein Kunde bezahlt viel, aber dein Chef kassiert das Geld ... wie bei den Prostituierten
- du hast einen Stundenlohn aber deine Arbeitszeit endet wenn die Arbeit erledigt ist ... wie bei den Prostituierten
- auch wenn du gut bist, bist du nie stolz auf deine Arbeit ... wie die Prostituierten
- du wirst bezahlt, um Fantasien deines Kunden zu befriedigen ... wie die Prostituierten
- es ist schwierig für dich eine Famile zu haben und zu halten ... wie bei den Prostituierten
- wenn du gefragt wirst, worin deine Arbeit besteht, kannst du es nicht richtig erklären ... wie die Prostituierten
- deine Freunde verlassen dich und du bleibst zurück mit Typen wie du ... wie die Prostituierten
- der Kunde bezahlt das Hotel und die Arbeitszeit ... wie bei den Prostituierten
- dein Boss hat ein wunderschönes Auto
... wie bei den Prostituierten
- wenn du zu einem Kunden auf \"Mission\" gehst, kommst du mit einem großen Lächeln an ... wie die Prostituierten
- aber wenn du deine Arbeit erledigt hast, bist du schlecht gelaunt ... wie die Prostituierten
- um deine Fähigkeiten zu bewiesen, musst du grauenvolle Tests bestehen ... wie die Prostituierten
- der Kunde möchte immer weniger bezahlen und du musst trotzdem Wunder vollbringen ... wie die Prostituierten
- wenn du morgens aufstehst, denkst du: \"Ich kann das nicht ein Leben lang machen\"
... wie die Prostituierten

ev. noch:
-Du entwickelst einen seltsamen Sinn für Humor
... nat wie die Prostituierten


----------



## hucki (9 August 2013)

Die kleinste Website der Welt:

http://www.guimp.com/home.html

(erstaunlich!, sehr intuitive Steuerung!)


----------



## Manfred Stangl (9 August 2013)

1234567890


----------



## hucki (9 August 2013)

Im Heise-Forum gelesen:


			
				Heise Forum schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn Architekten und Bauingenieure so arbeiten müssten wie Software-Entwickler*
> 
> 
> Lieber Herr Meier!
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 August 2013)

So ist es!


----------



## mariob (10 August 2013)

Hallo,
http://www.titanic-magazin.de/cdu-wahlplakat-generator/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hucki (10 August 2013)

*Drogen*

Wir setzen uns abends hin und qualmen uns die Birne mit Gras zu, soweit ganz normal...

Dann kam uns die geniale Idee, doch noch 'ne Runde per Auto um den Block zu fahren. Als wir einen Kreisverkehr erreichten und da ein, zwei Runden im Kreis gefahren waren, da kam uns die zündende Idee: "He, lass uns doch mal rückwärts durch den Kreisverkehr fahren, das ist bestimmt lustig!"

Soweit, so gut....

Und weil es Gott nicht anders wollte, kam uns beim Rückwärtsfahren natürlich ein Auto entgegen und fuhr uns in den Kofferraum bzw. wir ihm gegen die Motorhaube. Wir sitzen also in der Karre und kriegen die volle Bullenpanik nach dem Motto "Jetzt ist alles aus....".

Und auch als die Polizei eintrifft, können wir unser Pech immer noch nicht fassen. Durch einen gegenseitigen Rote-Augen-Check nach dem Motto "Ja, wir haben gerade 3g Maroc geraucht - sieht man uns das etwa an?" haben wir uns bei der Wartezeit auch nicht gerade Mut gemacht.

Wir beobachten im Rückspiegel wie 2 Bullen lange mit dem Fahrer des hinteren Wagens reden. Dann kommt der Polizist nach vorne - wir kurz vorm Durchdrehen.

Wir kurbeln das Fenster runter, der Bulle glotzt uns an und sagt:
"Jungs, ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen machen, der Typ hinter euch hat fast 2 Promille und behauptet, ihr wärt rückwärts durch den Kreisverkehr gefahren!"

Immer wieder diese Scheiss-Alkoholiker...


----------



## hucki (11 August 2013)

Singapore Airline Flug 226 nach New York. 
Passkontrolle. 

Security: Pass bitte!
Fluggast: Moment, habe gleich
Security: Pass bitte!
Fluggast: Ich nix finden, bin Suparman.
Security: Wie Superman? Wie heißen Sie?
Fluggast: Batman
Security: Verarschen kann ich mich alleine. Ausweis bitte!
Fluggast: Muss in Koffer sein. Bin Suparman.
Security: Ja, ja! Und ich bin Wonderwoman! Komm mal mit, das wird mir zu bunt.

Der Fluggast wird abgeführt.

Fluggast: Nein, ich nix böse, bin Suparman. Batman bin Suparman.

Als man den Ausweis des Fluggastes findet, entschuldigt man sich in aller Form;
nicht ohne eine Ausweiskopie zu ziehen, denn sowas sieht man selten


----------



## hucki (11 August 2013)

Fundsache zum SPS-Lernen :


----------



## hucki (11 August 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Fundsache zum SPS-Lernen:


Allerdings dabei darauf achten, das man hochwertige Ausrüstung dazu benutzt:


----------



## thomass5 (11 August 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei darauf achten, das man hochwertige Ausrüstung dazu benutzt:



was erwartest du auch von .ch?

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## mariob (11 August 2013)

Mein altgedienter TI30 ist im Eimer!!!!!!!!!!!:icon_cry:

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hucki (11 August 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> was erwartest du auch von .ch?


Ach naja, vollmi sieht das bestimmt wie Roger:


----------



## vollmi (11 August 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ach naja, vollmi sieht das bestimmt wie Roger:



Nooo. But we have chocolate and Cheese. Ah and don't forget we have also youre money


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nooo. But we have chocolate and Cheese. Ah and don't forget we have also youre money



Ihr hattet das Geld vom Würstchen Uli, unser habt ihr nicht!


----------



## vollmi (12 August 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ihr hattet das Geld vom Würstchen Uli, unser habt ihr nicht!



Stimmt, das haben die Griechen *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Stimmt, das haben die Griechen *ROFL*



Warte mal ab wenn die Schweizer in die EU eingemeindet werden, dann
müsst ihr Spanien *und* Italien übernehmen.


----------



## vollmi (12 August 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warte mal ab wenn die Schweizer in die EU eingemeindet werden, dann
> müsst ihr Spanien *und* Italien übernehmen.



Kann nicht mehr lange dauern. Man könnte meinen, unsere Politiker werden von Brüssel bezahlt und nicht von uns.


----------



## hucki (12 August 2013)

[EDIT] Hatten wir ja schon ... wieder einmal nicht vorher geschaut 


Dann halt nur 'n Quicki:


```
DEVICEHIGH=C:\DOS\CAT.SYS
```
 .....der schnellste Maustreiber der Welt!


----------



## thomass5 (12 August 2013)

... sagt die Mutter zu der Tochter - "Da wo der Samen rein kommt, dakommt das Baby später auch raus" - greift sich die Tochter an den Hals - "Verdammt - das wird aber eng..."


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 August 2013)

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/08/parteien-fassungslos-wahlplakate-von.html


----------



## Markus (13 August 2013)

ob das wirklich witzig ist?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OswwT8-vh_A


----------



## mariob (14 August 2013)

Wahlwerbung
http://angelamerkel.de/

Edit: ruhig mal draufklicken, Ihr werdet Euer blaues (rotes) Wunder erleben.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 August 2013)

Firmen werden international


----------



## hucki (18 August 2013)

Drei Jäger, ein Schweizer, ein Deutscher und ein Österreicher treffen sich am Abend in der Kneipe.
Sagt der Schweizer: "Ich habe heute einen Fuchs geschossen." 
"Das ist ja super, wie hast du das gemacht?" 
"Ich habe ein großes Loch gesehen, da habe ich hinein gepfiffen, dann hat's heraus gepfiffen, dann habe ich hineingeschossen und der Fuchs war tot." 

Am nächsten Abend treffen sich die drei Jäger wieder und der Deutsche erzählt:
"Ich habe heute einen Bär geschossen." 
"Das ist ja super, wie hast du das gemacht?" 
"Ich habe ein ganz großes Loch gesehen, da habe ich hinein gepfiffen, dann hat's heraus gepfiffen , dann habe ich hineingeschossen und der Bär war tot." 

Am nächsten Abend fehlt der Österreicher, der liegt schwer verletzt im Krankenhaus, eingegipst von oben bis unten. 
Der Deutsche und der Schweizer besuchen ihn im Krankenhaus und fragen: "Was hast Denn du gemacht, wie ist das passiert?" 
Darauf der Österreicher: "Ich habe ein riesengroßes Loch gesehen, da habe ich hinein gepfiffen, dann hat's heraus gepfiffen, dann habe ich hineingeschossen und dann kam der Zug!" 

Drei Wochen später kommt der Österreicher wieder aus dem Krankenhaus und geht in ein Spielwarengeschäft. Dort greift er sich einen Baseballschläger, geht nach hinten zur Modelleisenbahn und schlägt auf den Zug ein, sowie dieser aus dem Tunnel herauskommt. Der Verkäufer kommt angerannt und schreit: "Sind Sie total verrückt, das können Sie doch nicht machen!" 

Darauf der Österreicher: "Die muss man totschlagen, solange sie noch klein sind."


----------



## Manfred Stangl (19 August 2013)

1234567890


----------



## hucki (20 August 2013)

*Neulich auf dem Klo*

Gestern saß ich beim Burger-King auf dem stillen Örtchen, als ich eine Stimme durch die Trennwand hörte: "Hi, wie gehts?"
Normalerweise bin ich ja nicht der Typ, der auf Konversation im Herrenklo steht, aber trotzdem antwortete ich: "Schon okay, danke."
Und die Stimme sagte: "Was machst du gerade?" Was für eine Frage? An diesem Ort?
Ich dachte, es wäre vielleicht unpassend, in die Details zu gehen, und meinte: "Na ja. Das Übliche halt!"
Als die Stimme plötzlich fragte: "Kann ich für 'ne Weile rüberkommen?"
Völlig irritiert flüsterte ich: "Warum denn rüberkommen?"
Schien ein Perverser zu sein, weil die Stimme antwortete: "Ich könnte es dir so richtig besorgen!"
Mich packte die Panik, ich sparte mir das Papier, zog schnellstens meine Hose hoch, stotterte ich hätte noch einen dringenden Termin und stürzte nach draußen.

Kurz vor der Tür hörte ich dann noch, wie der Typ sagte: "Hör zu! Ich ruf später zurück, irgend ein Idiot quatscht mir ständig dazwischen..."


----------



## Winpow (20 August 2013)

http://global3.memecdn.com/just-stop-sparkling-my-son_c_1053190.jpg


----------



## The Big B. (20 August 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2R8Gw5Ao_2c


----------



## hucki (22 August 2013)

Juanita verlangt eine Lohnerhöhung.

Madame ist erstaunt:
Warum soll ich ihnen mehr bezahlen?
Weil ich besser als Sie bügele, Madame. Ihr Mann hat es gesagt.
Wirklich?
Ja, und er sagt auch, dass ich besser koche als Sie.
Also, so etwas!
Und darüber hinaus bumse ich besser als Sie.
Madame (wütend):
Und das hat Ihnen auch mein Mann gesagt?
Nein, Madame, der Gärtner.


--> Sie hat ihre Lohnerhöhung bekommen…


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 August 2013)

Hallo,

praktische Lösungen für jede Lebenslage:

http://twistedsifter.com/2013/01/50-life-hacks-to-simplify-your-world/


----------



## M-Ott (23 August 2013)

http://vimeo.com/72718945


----------



## KingHelmer (23 August 2013)

Ziemlich geiler gut durchdachter Kurzfilm


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 August 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/72718945



Den Humer versteht wohl nicht jeder ...

http://www.internetworld.de/Nachric...m_source=newsletter&utm_medium=nachmittags-nl


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 August 2013)

So ist es


----------



## mariob (25 August 2013)

Hi,
http://www.mattel.de/spielzeug/presseinformation/mattel_wuerdigt_angela_merkel/1233820800/y
ob das noch unter Spaß zählt?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## SoftMachine (26 August 2013)

.
Na, das ist zwar aus 2009, aber mal 
sehen, was die nächste Wahl ergibt.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (30 August 2013)

12334567890


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 August 2013)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 21596
> 
> 12334567890



Da werden Erinnerungen wach:

Drei getrunken und gepinkelt vier,
Stuttgarter ***bräu, so ein Bier.


----------



## hucki (31 August 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Drei getrunken und gepinkelt vier,
> Stuttgarter ***bräu, so ein Bier.


Hasseröder unerreicht,
eins getrunken, sieben geseicht.


----------



## hucki (31 August 2013)

*Ein Besuch im Freibad (genau das Richtige bei den Temperaturen)*

Ich packe so gegen 11 Uhr an einem freien Mittwoch mein Handtuch, ein Buch, eine Flasche ALDI-Mineralwasser und eine Flasche Sonnencreme ein und setz mich ins Auto. Natürlich müsste ich nicht mit dem Auto fahren. Ich könnte ja auch mit dem Rad fahren. Aber Rad fahren ist genauso zum Kotzen wie Straßenbahn fahren ... und zu Fuß geht nun wirklich nicht!

Also, ich fahre zum Schwimmbad. Je näher ich dem Schwimmbad komme, um so größer wird die Zahl der Radfahrer, die mit sonnigem Gemüt kreuz und quer nebeneinander und sowieso überall auf der Strasse herumschlingern, die Sonnenbrille auf der Nase und tonnenweise Krempel im Körbchen, wie zum Beispiel Luftmatratzen, Kühlboxen, Sonnenschirme oder ihren Nachwuchs. Man könnte glauben, manche wären aus ihren Häusern vertrieben auf dem Weg in die Fremde ... aber nein, sie wollen tatsächlich nur einen Tag ins Schwimmbad.
In tiefem Vertrauen auf den lieben Gott und meine Geduld rauschen sie also unkoordiniert vor meinem Auto herum... aber ich lasse mich nicht entmutigen und suche einen Parkplatz. Schatten wäre toll. Am besten nicht zu weit weg. Ich suche ungefähr eine halbe Stunde und stelle mich dann siebeneinhalb Kilometer vom Eingang entfernt gegen die Fahrtrichtung im absoluten Halteverbot auf einen sonnendurch- fluteten Radweg, den die oben erwähnten Bekloppten komischerweise eisern ignorieren.

Vor der Kasse steht eine riesige Menschenmenge. Darunter auch fünf ältere Herren in Team Telekom-Outfits, die lauthals verkünden, dass sie nach 20 Kilometern Rad fahren jetzt noch 25 Bahnen schwimmen werden ...
Interessante Triathlon-Variante: mit dem Fahrrad ins Schwimmbad, mit dem Krankenwagen wieder zurück.
Drei Teenies zwängen sich durch die Reihe nach vorn. Auf meinen freundlichen Hinweis, sie sollten sich doch bitte hinten anstellen, antwortet einer mit einem ebenso freundlichen: "Halt doch die Fresse, Schwuchtel!". Aber ich freu mich einfach nur weiter auf das kühle Nass und passe nebenbei auf, dass mir im Gedränge keiner den Geldbeutel klaut.

An der Kasse mache ich meinen Anspruch auf Ermäßigung geltend. Die freundliche Dame bittet mich herein, lässt sich Studentenausweis, Personalausweis, Führerschein, EC-Karte, Organspender-Karte, Impfpass und Geburtsurkunde vorlegen und unterzieht mich einem Lügendetektor-Test. Nachdem das BKA meine Fingerabdrücke überprüft hat gewährt man mir tatsächlich ermäßigten Einlass in den Badespass-Park!

Ich suche mir ein nettes Plätzchen auf der Wiese, lege mein original rotes Schwuchteltuch auf ein Ameisenloch und eine alte Portion Pommes und freu mich auf den schönen Tag. Die Vöglein singen, die Kinder schreien und die Kids nebenan erfreuen das ganze Schwimmbad mit dem lieblichen Geschrei von Rammstein, welches aus ihrem Ghettoblaster dröhnt. Dann erfreue ich die Bienen und Wespen, indem ich mich von Kopf bis Fuß mit einer pampigen stinkigen Sonnencreme einschmiere. Sofort summen sie lustig um mich herum ...

Ach, das Leben ist schön! Nachdem ich mich eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne geräkelt habe, bekomme ich langsam Durst und greife zu meinem Wasser. Als ich gerade trinken möchte donnert mir ein Fußball lustig hinten auf die Birne, was dazu führt, dass ich mir am Flaschenhals ein noch lustigeres kleines Stück vom Schneidezahn abschlage ... Ich drehe mich um und da steht ... so ein Zufall! Das sympathische kleine Arschkind vom Eingang!
Entschuldigend sagt der Kleine zu mir: "Gib mein Ball her, du Missgeburt!" Da kann ich natuerlich nicht nein sagen und werf ihm den Ball zu ....

Im Schwimmbad ist es echt toll! Doch ein Schluck Wasser konnte mich nicht wirklich erfrischen. Zeit für einen Sprung ins kühle Nass! Nachdem ich einen netten Mann neben mir darum gebeten habe, doch ein Auge auf meine Sachen zu haben, während ich schwimme, schlendere ich zum Becken.
Hier ist es toll! Viele kleine Kinder rennen herum. Eins rennt mir mit dem Kopf in die Eier und fängt an zu heulen. Die Mutter schreit mich ein wenig an, was mir einfiele, so einfach am Becken vorbeizugehen wenn ihr Kind da herumtobt. Ja, das tut mir natuerlich Leid ... hätte ich auch wirklich besser aufpassen müssen.

Endlich bin ich im Wasser. Das ist echt schön! Das Sonnenöl von tausenden Leuten schillert auf der Wasseroberfläche, durch die Chlor-verätzten Augen scheint die Welt in einen lieblichen Schleier gehüllt. Ich tauche unter und genieße gerade den Wechsel zwischen kaltem Wasser und warmem Pipi als mir ein nettes kleines Kind vom 3-Meter-Brett auf den Rücken springt. Als ich japsend auftauche, um mich zu entschuldigen, sehe ich, dass es ja genau das gleiche Kind wie eben war! Hach wie nett! Hoffentlich hat es sich nicht weh getan! Es hört auch tatsächlich gleich auf zu weinen, nachdem ich ihm meine Uhr geschenkt habe.
So ein liebes Kind! Raus aus dem Wasser, zurück zum Platz.

Als ich dort ankomme, ist der nette Nachbar, der ein wenig auf meine Sachen aufgepasst hat, nicht mehr da. Mein Geldbeutel auch nicht. Dafür aber sein Hund, der gerade mein Schnitzelbrötchen frisst um danach in meinen Turnschuh zu scheißen. Netter Hund!
Eigentlich bin ich sehr ausgeglichen ... aber jetzt ist es doch langsam genug. Ich packe meine Sachen zusammen und den blöden Hund in die Kühlbox seines freundlichen Herrchens. Selbige lasse ich feierlich im Wellenbecken zu Wasser und schaue mir belustigt den wilden Ritt an, während ich ein paar Takte "Surfin USA" pfeife. Mit dem Handy des Herrchens rufe ich eine 0190er-Nummer an und werfe es dann auf's Dach der Umkleidekabinen. Jetzt hab ich mich schon beinahe beruhigt. Ich schlendere zu meinem Fußball-Freund, nehme ihm den Ball ab und schieße ihn mit einem beeindruckenden Vollspann aus einem Meter Entfernung direkt in sein nettes Gesicht. Nachdem er blutüberströmt nach hinten umgefallen ist, nehme ich die Gelegenheit wahr, in seinem Rucksack noch ein kleines Feuerchen zu legen und mache mich auf den Weg zum Ausgang.

Als ich am Beckenrand vorbeikomme sehe ich meinen Kumpel vom 3-Meter-Brett. Da der Bademeister gerade dabei ist, einen Telekom-Opa aus dem Becken zu fischen nutze ich den Moment, schnapp mir die Badehose des netten kleinen Schweinepriesters und hänge sie nicht weit entfernt an einen hohen Ast.
Als ich am Ausgang ankomme schau ich mich ein letztes Mal um: Der Fußball-Penner hüpft plärrend um seinen brennenden Rucksack herum (das Feuer hat inzwischen auf benachbarte Bastmatten übergegriffen), die kleine Nervensäge hüpft nackt unter dem Badehosen-Baum herum (Umzingelt von kreischenden Mädchen) und der nette Nachbar sucht seinen Hund ... die fest verschlossene Kühlbox zieht immer noch ihre Bahnen im Wellenbecken und das Handy funkelt mir lustig vom Umkleidendach zu. Die Rechnung muss inzwischen bei etwa 98 Euro liegen...

Als ich zum Auto zurückkomme hängt ein Strafzettel dran. Ich nehm' ihn ab, lese ihn aufmerksam durch und esse ihn auf. Dann steig ich in mein brütend heißes Auto und denke: 

*Gar nicht so schlecht, so ein Besuch im Freibad ...*


----------



## mariob (1 September 2013)

Hi,
passend zur Wahl: http://www.diktatorcheck.de/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (1 September 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> passend zur Wahl: http://www.diktatorcheck.de/
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Talent:	Fantastisch
Deine Amtszeit:	17 Jahre
Führungsstil:	technokratisch
Ideologie:	Sozialistisch
So verlief Deine Diktatur:
Du hast klug und lange regiert. Mit der nötigen Prise Repression konntest Du Dein sozialistisches Gesellschaftsexperiment durchsetzen. Aus Deutschland hast Du in der Zeit erfolgreich einen Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat nach Vorbild des glorreichen, kubanischen Volkes geschaffen. Und mit einer Zigarre und etwas Rum hast Du Dich dann am Ende auf Deinen Altersruhesitz in Bad Segeberg zurückgezogen.
Job-Alternativen:	Versicherungsmathematiker, PayPal-Betrüger


----------



## Perfektionist (2 September 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Den Humer versteht wohl nicht jeder ...
> 
> http://www.internetworld.de/Nachric...m_source=newsletter&utm_medium=nachmittags-nl


naja, ich musste den Spot auch erstmal zweimal sehen, bis ich den Frame mit Hitler entdeckte. Er wird einfach nicht immer zuverlässig angezeigt. Von Humor möchte ich da nicht sprechen, dafür ist mir der Hintergrund zu ernst.


----------



## Koch (3 September 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Hasseröder unerreicht,
> eins getrunken, sieben geseicht.


Bei uns in Lörrach gibt es Lasser Bier.

"Mit Lasser-Wasser wirst Du zum Wasserlasser."


----------



## mnuesser (3 September 2013)

Talent:	Fantastisch
Deine Amtszeit:	21 Jahre
Führungsstil:	Tyrannisch
Ideologie:	Faschistoid
So verlief Deine Diktatur:
Viktor Orbán wäre stolz auf Dich! Du hast der deutschen Nation wieder zu Stolz verholfen. So lächerliche Dinge wie diese Weltkriege, ach – Du hast es ja aus den Geschichtsbüchern gestrichen. Deine Herrschaft war solide und lang, der linke Pöbel hatte nichts zu melden. Am Ende hast Du die Macht an den Verteidigungsminister abgegeben und genießt den Lebensabend auf Deinem Landsitz im schönen Ostpreußen.
Job-Alternativen:	Mafiaboss, Söldner


----------



## Perfektionist (3 September 2013)

Du als Diktator:

Talent: Gar nicht 
Deine Amtszeit: 1 Jahre 
Führungsstil: Tyrannisch 
Ideologie: Stalinistisch 
So verlief Deine Diktatur: 
 Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Du bist der vielleicht schlechteste Stalinist, den die Welt je gesehen hat. Mit harter Hand und pseudosozialistischer Ideologie wolltest Du das Land umkrempeln. Aber mit jeder platten Unterdrückungsmaßnahme hast Du die Menschen mehr gegen Dich aufgebracht. Am Ende rannten wieder Millionen vor allem Ostdeutscher Freaks durch die Straßen und skandierten etwas von "Wir sind das Volk". Entsprechend fachgerecht wurdest Du dann auch von einem jungen sächsischen Nazi aus dem Amt gejagt, der Deinen Machtapparat für seine Zwecke zu nutzen wußte. Du bist irgendwo im Fichtelgebirge untergetaucht und lebst vom Verkauf illegal hergestellter Räuchermännchen. 
Job-Alternativen: Türsteher, Profi-Wrestler


----------



## Junior (5 September 2013)

Ein echtes Schnäppchen!
Und dann noch kostenloser Versand.
Ich kann kaum widerstehen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spelsberg-Ab...95?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c7256e327


----------



## Junior (5 September 2013)

Es geht noch besser: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spelsberg-Wu...43?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c7256e2f3


----------



## Toki0604 (5 September 2013)

> Es geht noch besser:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spelsberg-Wur...item2c7256e2f3


1000 Stück pro VE ?? oder Tippfehler... Unglaublich


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 September 2013)

Dafür ist aber der Versand kostenlos


----------



## V W (6 September 2013)

Du als Diktator:



Talent:

Gar nicht



Deine Amtszeit:

2 Jahre



Führungsstil:

technokratisch



Ideologie:

Nationalistisch



So verlief Deine Diktatur:




Nach Deiner Machtergreifung hast Du einen totalitären Staat aufgebaut, der manch einen historischen Vergleich nicht zu scheuen braucht. Dummerweise haben die Menschen dieses Mal schon früh begonnen, einen effektiven und friedlichen Widerstand gegen Dich zu organisieren. Dienst nach Vorschrift, Arbeitsverweigerung und despektierliche Videos auf YouTube haben Deine Autorität solange untergraben, bis Du am Ende freiwillig die Segel gestrichen hast. Als Gegenzug gestand man Dir Straffreiheit zu und Du arbeitest jetzt als kleiner Standesbeamter im schwäbischen Rottweil.



Job-Alternativen:

Kartoffelzüchter, Laborratte

Leider voll versagt beim Diktatorcheck


----------



## dtsclipper (6 September 2013)

Du als Diktator:

Talent: Fantastisch

Deine Amtszeit: 22 Jahre

Führungsstil: Tyrannisch 

Ideologie: Faschistoid 

So verlief Deine Diktatur: 
 Viktor Orbán wäre stolz auf Dich! Du hast der deutschen Nation wieder zu Stolz verholfen. So lächerliche Dinge wie diese Weltkriege, ach – Du hast es ja aus den Geschichtsbüchern gestrichen. Deine Herrschaft war solide und lang, der linke Pöbel hatte nichts zu melden. Am Ende hast Du die Macht an den Verteidigungsminister abgegeben und genießt den Lebensabend auf Deinem Landsitz im schönen Ostpreußen. 

Job-Alternativen: Mafiaboss, Söldner 


**************************
muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen?

Kurz vor der Machtergreifung grüßt dtsclipper


----------



## Jan (6 September 2013)

Junior schrieb:


> Ein echtes Schnäppchen!
> Und dann noch kostenloser Versand.
> Ich kann kaum widerstehen.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spelsberg-Ab...95?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c7256e327



Dafür ist der Artikel aber schnell ausverkauft. Ist schon nicht mehr verfügbar...


----------



## Junior (6 September 2013)

Ich habe nachgefragt ob der Preis für einen Kasten ist.
Darauf hin ist der Artikel rausgenommen worden.


----------



## acid (8 September 2013)

Gute Frage...


----------



## ducati (11 September 2013)

Bei einem Staatsbesuch kommt ein kleines Kind zu Obama und fragt:" Die Festplatte von meinem Papi ist kaputt, könnt ihr die verlorenen Daten wieder beschaffen?" Darauf Obama:" Das ist nicht Dein Papi."


----------



## roman06 (13 September 2013)

Wenn es beim Inbetriebnehmen im Ausland zu langweilig ist. Internetconnection vorausgesetzt 
Die ist der Hammer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pco91kroVgQ


----------



## roman06 (13 September 2013)

Wenn es beim Inbetriebnehmen im Ausland zu langweilig ist. Internetconnection vorausgesetzt 
Die ist der Hammer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pco91kroVgQ


----------



## himbeergeist (13 September 2013)

...geht wohl auch nur im Ausland....ich bekomme einen GEMA Hinweis....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 September 2013)

Stehpinkeln leicht gemacht


----------



## mariob (17 September 2013)

Hi,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE1_K7_HuAg


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (17 September 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/72718945


tja, wird immer pikanter. 





> Ein Spot, in dem Adolf Hitler als kleiner Junge von einem Mercedes überfahren wird: Darf Werbung so etwas? Die Jury des Nachwuchsfilmpreises First Steps Award fand den Clip gut.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


irgendwie schon lustig...

Unterm Strich: irgendwie ist dieser Spot schon richtig. Aber Vorverurteilung ist so gar nicht mein Ding. Auch wenn Adölfchen überhaupt nicht frei war von Vorurteilen.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (18 September 2013)

gute ansage


----------



## Perfektionist (18 September 2013)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 21755
> 
> 
> gute ansage



im Netz gefunden oder selbst da gewesen?


----------



## hucki (18 September 2013)

Im Hauptbahnhof nähert sich eine wunderschöne Frau dem Service-Point.

Sie winkt dem Servicemann zu und als er vor ihr steht, deutet sie ihm auf sehr verführerische Art und Weise, noch etwas näher zu kommen.
Dann beugt sie sich über die Theke und beginnt, ihm die Wange zu streicheln.

"Sind Sie hier der Chef?" fragt sie und tätschelt ihm die Wange.

"Äääh - eigentlich nicht" erwidert der Servicemann.

"Können Sie ihn holen?" fragt die Dame und lässt ihre Hand durch sein Haar gleiten.

"Leider nein", seufzt der Servicemann, der - wen wundert es? - an der Situation Gefallen findet.

"Können Sie dann etwas für mich tun?" will sie wissen und folgt mit ihren Fingern der Linie seiner Lippen.

"Natürlich, sehr gerne!" erwidert der Mann.

"Ich möchte eine Nachricht für den Chef hinterlassen" sagt sie und lässt anbei einen, dann zwei Finger in seinen Mund gleiten, worauf er ganz sanft an ihnen lutscht.

"Worum geht es?" fragt der Servicemann.


*"Sagen Sie Ihrem Chef, dass es auf der Damentoilette weder Papier noch Seife gibt!"*


----------



## vollmi (18 September 2013)

dabei würden wir auch direkt dran lecken wenn sie uns lassen


----------



## Woldo (18 September 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Im Hauptbahnhof nähert sich eine wunderschöne Frau dem Service-Point.
> 
> Sie winkt dem Servicemann zu und als er vor ihr steht, deutet sie ihm auf sehr verführerische Art und Weise, noch etwas näher zu kommen.
> Dann beugt sie sich über die Theke und beginnt, ihm die Wange zu streicheln.
> ...



gibt es als Film http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUsNeUdya0Y

Gruß 
woldo


----------



## hucki (20 September 2013)

*Noch ein Klassiker aus dem Netz - Bewerbung bei McDonalds:*

Dieser Bewerbungsfragebogen von McDonalds wurde wirklich so ausgefüllt und der Bewerber wurde auch tatsächlich eingestellt!!! 

1. Name/Vorname:
Jancqueur, Herve

2. Alter:
28

3. Gewünschte Stellung:
Horizontal und zwar so oft wie möglich. Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich mache alle Arten von Arbeiten. Wenn ich wirklich in der Lage wäre, Ansprüche zu stellen, wäre ich jetzt nicht hier.

4. Gehaltsvorstellungen:
51'000 DM brutto im Jahr, plus Weihnachtsgeld und Extrazulagen. Falls dies nicht möglich ist, machen Sie mir ein Angebot, wir können verhandeln.

5. Ausbildung:
Ja.

6. Letzte Anstellung:
Lieblingszielscheibe eines sadistischen Abteilungsleiters.

7. Letztes Gehalt:
Unter meinem tatsächlichen Niveau.

8. Offenkundige Erfolge (im Rahmen dieser Arbeit):
Eine unglaubliche Ausstellung von gestohlenen Kugelschreibern, die zur Zeit in meiner Wohnung zu besichtigen ist.

9. Gründe für Ihre Kündigung:
Siehe Frage Nr. 6.

10. Verfügbarkeit:
Ja.

11. Gewünschte Arbeitszeiten:
Von 13.00 bis 15.00 Uhr, montags, dienstags und donnerstags.

12. Haben Sie besondere Fähigkeiten?
Natürlich, aber diese sind in einem intimeren Bereich als in einem Fast-Food Restaurant von Nutzen.

13. Dürfen wir Ihren aktuellen Arbeitgeber kontaktieren?
Wenn ich einen hätte, wäre ich nicht hier.

14. Hindert sich Ihre physische Verfassung, etwas zu heben,das schwerer ist als 20 Kg?
Das kommt drauf an. 20 Kg von was?

15. Haben Sie ein Auto?
Ja. Aber die Frage ist falsch formuliert. Sie müsste vielmehr heissen: "Besitzen Sie ein Auto, das noch fährt, und haben Sie den entsprechenden Führerschein? Die Antwort auf diese Frage wäre ohne jeden Zweifel eine andere.

16. Rauchen Sie?
Nur beim Sex.

17. Was möchten Sie in 5 Jahren machen?
Auf den Bahamas wohnen, zusammen mit einem superreichen Top-Model, das mich vergöttert. Um ehrlich zu sein, möchte ich das jetzt schon, wenn Sie mir sagen könnten, wie ich das anstellen soll. 

18. Können Sie uns bestätigen, das die oben gemachten Angaben vollständig und wahrheitsgemäss sind?
Nein, aber es liegt an Ihnen, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.

19. Welches ist der Hauptgrund, sich bei uns zu bewerben?
Dazu habe ich zwei Versionen: 1. Die Liebe zu meinen Mitmenschen, ein profundes Mitgefühl und die Möglichkeit anderen zu helfen, satt zu werden. ODER: 2. Horrende Schulden. Was denken Sie?


----------



## drmicha (20 September 2013)

*2 Schnappschüsse aus dieser Woche*





Mein DBVT- Stick ist Hellseher und meine Wetterstation spricht denglish!

Wie kriege ich das in Fun zum Feierabend platziert?

Gruß Micha


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 September 2013)

In dem Du gleich da auf Antworten drückst.
Den Thread hast Du doch auch gestartet bekommen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2013)

Zeit für's Abendessen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zeit für's Abendessen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 21776



Das gerade dem Mod sowas passiert? 

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1322-fun-zum-feierabend-348.html#post411633

Helmut, dabei hast Du doch bei der Arbeit nix anderes zu tun, als durchs Forum zu lesen.


----------



## Matze001 (22 September 2013)

Was haben eine Frau und eine Handgranate gemeinsam?

Ziehst du den Ring ab ist dein Haus weg!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (22 September 2013)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/09/neue-partei-ja-ich-nehme-am-gewinnspiel.html

Mal gucken, ob ich gewonnen habe..


----------



## Paul (22 September 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Was haben eine Frau und eine Handgranate gemeinsam?
> 
> Ziehst du den Ring ab ist dein Haus weg!


Was haben Frauen und tropische Wirbelstürme gemeinsam?

Wenn sie ankommen sind sie wild und nass, und blasen wie verrückt.
Wenn sie abziehen ist das Haus und das Auto weg.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 September 2013)

Passend zur Wiesn:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVeHxUVkW4w

Des wär a riesen Gaudi...


----------



## hucki (22 September 2013)

Eines Tages war ein Holzfäller damit beschäftigt, an einem Baum einen Ast abzuschlagen, der über den Fluss ragte.
Da fiel ihm die Axt in den Fluss.

Der Mann weinte so bitterlich, dass Gott erschien und nach dem Grund für seine Verzweiflung fragte.
Der Holzfäller erklärte, dass seine Axt in den Fluss gefallen sei.
Da stieg Gott in den Fluss und, als er wieder hoch kam, hielt er eine goldene Axt in seinen Händen: "Ist das deine Axt?", fragte er.
Der Holzfäller antwortete: "Nein."
Da stieg Gott wieder ins Wasser und kam diesmal mit einer silbernen Axt wieder:
"Ist das deine Axt?", fragte er.
Wieder verneinte der Holzfäller. Beim dritten Versuch kam Gott mit einer eisernen Axt zurück; und er fragte wieder:
"Ist das deine Axt?" "Ja!" sagte der Holzfäller diesmal.

Gott war über die Ehrlichkeit des Mannes so erfreut, dass er ihm alle drei Äxte gab.
Der Holzfäller ging damit glücklich nach Hause.


Einige Tage später ging der Holzfäller wieder dem Fluss entlang, diesmal mit seiner Ehefrau.
Plötzlich fiel diese ins Wasser.
Als der Mann laut anfing zu weinen, erschien Gott wieder und fragte nach dem Grund.
"Meine Frau ist ins Wasser gefallen", antwortete ihm der Mann schluchzend.
So stieg Gott in den Fluss, und als er wieder hoch kam, hatte er Jennifer Lopez in seinen Armen:
"Ist das deine Frau?" fragte er den Holzfäller.
"Ja!" schrie der Mann.

Gott war wütend und brüllte den Mann an: "Du wagst es, mich zu belügen? Ich sollte dich verdammen!"

Der Holzfäller flehte: "Bitte lieber Gott, vergib mir! Wie hätte ich es denn machen sollen? Wenn ich ,Nein' bei Jennifer Lopez gesagt hätte, wärst du beim nächsten Mal mit Pamela Anderson zurück gekommen. Wenn ich dann wieder ,Nein' gesagt hätte, wärst du beim dritten Mal mit meiner Ehefrau wiedergekommen, bei der ich dann ,Ja' gesagt hätte. Und dann hättest du mir alle drei mitgegeben.
Aber, lieber Gott, ich bin ein armer Mann und nicht in der Lage, alle drei Frauen zu ernähren. Nur aus diesem Grunde habe ich beim ersten Mal ,Ja' gesagt.


Und was ist die Moral dieser Geschichte?

*Männer lügen nur aus ehrenhaften und verständlichen Gründen!!!*


----------



## PhilippL (23 September 2013)

Zum Thema Wahl:

Was bedeutet *FDP*???

*F*ast-*D*rei-*P*rozent


----------



## drmicha (23 September 2013)

Tschuldigung, in anderen Foren gibt es Unterschiede zwischen "neuen Beitrag erstellen in..." und "auf einen existierenden Beitrag antworten". Danke fürs verschieben!

Gruß Micha


----------



## PN/DP (23 September 2013)

*Warum Programmier-Anfänger die STEP 7 Onlinehilfe nicht finden*



			
				Siemens Simatic Online Produkt Support schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. von hier:
> 
> Weitere detaillierte Informationen zu den Funktionen und der Parametrierung finden Sie auch in der Onlinehilfe der jeweiligen STEP 7 Versionen. Um die Hilfe zu erhalten, markieren Sie den Baustein und klicken Sie auf die Taste "F1".


 Ich gebe zu, das ist eindeutig zu kompliziert. Dazu müßte man zunächst das noch größere Geheimnis kennen, wie man in Windows die Bildschirmtastatur aktiviert ...

Harald


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 September 2013)

Für alle die schon in den Genuss gekommen sind


----------



## rheumakay (30 September 2013)

*Ich will meine Ruhe !!*

Ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei einem Energieversorger und hat dieses Schild an einem Haus vorgefunden...

Er sollte bei diesem Haus eine Hausanschlußkontrolle machen (also den dortigen "Hausanschlußkasten"im Haus auf Zustand begutachten).

Er hat sich aber, ohne vorherige tel. Ankündigung nicht getraut an zu klingeln


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Oktober 2013)

So und mir tut jetzt das Genick weh.
Bitte stell doch die Bilder das nächste Mal richtig rum ins Forum


----------



## Approx (1 Oktober 2013)

An unserer Klingel hängt auch ein Schild: 



Unser Haus steht in einer Rentnergegend und auch die Vorbesitzer waren beide ü80.
Was bei uns schon an Gelumpe geklingelt hat, geht über keine Kuhhaut. :sw14:
Vor allem freut man sich über den unangemeldeten 'Besuch', wenn man ein kleines Kind hat.
Seit dem das Schild hängt, wurde es deutlich weniger. 

Ich hatte mir schon überlegt, ein paar alte Bundeswehrstiefel Größe 52 vor die Tür zu stellen und daneben eine zerfledderte Ausgabe von Guns n ammo... ;-) Das soll auch helfen.


----------



## mariob (1 Oktober 2013)

Hi,
@Approx, anders, den Klingeltaster aus Metall.

Mehr sog i net
Mario


----------



## Jan (1 Oktober 2013)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei einem Energieversorger und hat dieses Schild an einem Haus vorgefunden...
> 
> Er sollte bei diesem Haus eine Hausanschlußkontrolle machen (also den dortigen "Hausanschlußkasten"im Haus auf Zustand begutachten).
> 
> Er hat sich aber, ohne vorherige tel. Ankündigung nicht getraut an zu klingeln




Da möchte ich fast wetten, dass dieser Anwohner den Text auf dem Schild auch auf seinen AB gesprochen hat.


----------



## HrWechler (1 Oktober 2013)

Ich finde das schlimme/lustige ist eigentlich, dass es einige gibt, die diese Seite wirklich ernst nehmen. Ich habe es schon zwei mal gehabt, dass man mir von dieser "Zeitung" erzählt hat, die kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt und immer die neusten Infos hat. Ich musste dann etwas erklären, um was es geht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Oktober 2013)

*Fernsehkabel*

Kunde: "Ich benötige ein Fernsehkabel."
Verkäufer: "Benötigen Sie es für eine Videoverbindung oder für die Antenne?"
Kunde: "Sie sind doch der Fachmann, sagen Sie es mir."
Verkäufer: "Wie lang soll es denn sein?"
Kunde: "Na einmal um die Ecke herum und dann bis zur Couch!"
Verkäufer: "Ich müsste schon wissen wie lang Sie es genau brauchen."
Kunde: "Na für immer!"


----------



## hucki (5 Oktober 2013)

Obwohl mein Englisch nicht gerade berauschend ist, reichte es doch, um dieses Fundstück zu verstehen :



> A bus stops and two Italian men get on. They sit down and engage in an animated conversation.
> The lady sitting behind them ignores them at first, but her attention is galvanized when she hears one of the men say the following:
> 
> "Emma come first. Den I come. Den two asses come together. I come once-a-more. Two asses, they come together again.
> ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Oktober 2013)

Warum kommt bei Männern der Orgasmus stossweise?

Damit die Frauen mit dem Schlucken nachkommen 

@ Die Mods: Falls der doch zu hart ist, bitte löschen


----------



## PN/DP (9 Oktober 2013)

> Nachdem die beiden Autos gerade noch einem Crash entronnen sind, brüllen sich die Fahrer an:
> "Haben Sie überhaupt schon einmal eine Fahrprüfung gemacht?", schreit der eine.
> Brüllt der andere zurück: "Bestimmt schon öfter als Sie!"


. . . . . .


----------



## vollmi (9 Oktober 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @ Die Mods: Falls der doch zu hart ist, bitte löschen



Woher sollen wir jetzt wissen wie hart Der ist? *ROFL*

mfg René


----------



## Koch (9 Oktober 2013)

Man vollmi

ich sitz hier grad auf Arbeit und schau mal in den Fun zum Feierabend rein um meine Stimmung etwas zu heben, abba eben hätt ich fast losgebrüllt...
habs wenigstens geschafft das nur meinen Mundwinkel ziemlich unkontrolliert gezuckt haben...


----------



## Blacky70 (14 Oktober 2013)

Verblüffende Ähnlichkeit....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Oktober 2013)

Das ist Automatisierung


----------



## dani (25 Oktober 2013)

Füllzeichen


----------



## dani (25 Oktober 2013)

Füllzeichen


----------



## mariob (29 Oktober 2013)

Hi,
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...r-diesel-antrieb/152617803-89-1596?ref=search


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Oktober 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...r-diesel-antrieb/152617803-89-1596?ref=search
> 
> 
> ...



Da möchte ich mal das Gesicht des BG-Prüfers sehen.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (30 Oktober 2013)

1234567890


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (30 Oktober 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...r-diesel-antrieb/152617803-89-1596?ref=search
> 
> 
> ...



Ob es den Ziegelstein für das Gaspedal gratis dazu gibt.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## anusha22 (30 Oktober 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ob es den Ziegelstein für das Gaspedal gratis dazu gibt..
> 
> Gruß
> MeisterLampe81




http://www.swisscubancigars.de/index.php/cohiba-cuban-cigars/cohiba-robusto… 
Haha, ansonsten wird es teuer. Wobei, bei der derzeitigen Lohnentwicklung kann man es sich bald auch leisten die Maschine manuell anzutreiben


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Oktober 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Ob es den Ziegelstein für das Gaspedal gratis dazu gibt..
> 
> Gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Nein, er schreibt doch, dass die Anlage im Standgas betrieben wird


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Oktober 2013)

Die Geldverschwendung in der katholischen Kirche ist noch schlimmer, als bisher bekannt


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 November 2013)

Ich bin bei Open Office auf die "Hurenkind-Regelung gestossen".
Mein erster Gedanke war, das kann doch nur ein Fehler sein.

Aber weitgefehlt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurenkind_und_Schusterjunge

Das wird wirklich so bezeichnet.


----------



## airwolf (8 November 2013)

Krass, davon habe ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 November 2013)

Wieder so ein Problem mit der unterschiedlichen Auffassung von Logig


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 November 2013)

0123456789


----------



## ducati (14 November 2013)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/08/mathemuffel-erleichtert-wert-von-x-ein.html


----------



## ducati (26 November 2013)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/11/bundesregierung-ubt-dezente-kritik-us.html



> ...Die amerikanische Regierung selbst wollte den Nuklearschlag gegen Deutschland  bislang weder dementieren noch kommentieren. Allerdings bestätigten  Insider, dass es sich um eine Maßnahme zur Terrorbekämpfung gehandelt habe, durch die vermutlich noch weitaus mehr Menschenleben gerettet wurden...



:s12:


----------



## Rowend30 (26 November 2013)

Weil ja nun bald Weihnachten ist möchte ich heute ein kleines Gedicht zum besten geben.

Der Weihnachtsmann ist übel dran
Er muss jetzt alles tragen
Hat keinen Schlitten, kein Gespann
Hat nicht mal einen Wagen

Sein Antrag wurde abgelehnt
Die Gelder sind gestrichen
Das ist nun mal der große Trend
Man kennt das ja inzwischen

Mit Auto oder Bahn zu fahr´n
Ist Luxus heutzutage
Man will an allen Stellen spar´n
Und streicht trotz mancher Klage

Der Weihnachtsmann fragt: Liebe Leut
Ja, wollt ihr mich verkohlen?
Soll´n sich die Kinder weit und breit
Die Sachen selber holen?

Da tönt´s: Wir sparen ganz gerecht
Bis alle Schuld beglichen
Und wenn du aufmuckst, alter Knecht
Dann wirst du auch gestrichen!


----------



## rheumakay (26 November 2013)

Du fährst mit dem Auto und hältst eine konstante Geschwindigkeit. Auf  deiner linken Seite befindet sich ein Abhang. Auf deiner rechten Seite  fährt ein riesiges Feuerwehrauto und hält die gleiche Geschwindigkeit  wie du. Vor dir galoppiert ein Schwein, das eindeutig grösser ist als  dein Auto und du kannst nicht vorbei. Hinter dir verfolgt dich ein  Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. Das Schwein und der Hubschrauber haben exakt  deine Geschwindigkeit!
Was unternimmst du, um dieser Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen???

Vom Kinderkarussell absteigen und weniger Glühwein saufen!!!!


----------



## Rowend30 (26 November 2013)

das ist ja genial. Ich habe deinen Beitrag gleich mal per Skype an eine Bekannte geschickt aber leider kannte sie ihn schon. Also ich finde den wirklich toll allgemein habe ich in dem Thread schon herrlich gelacht. Danke an euch alle für die schöne Sammlung.


----------



## Aventinus (6 Dezember 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk8xEsgIrRU

Wintersport


----------



## BenR (13 Dezember 2013)

Nikolaus im Sommer


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Dezember 2013)

Damit ihr Euch vor Eueren Frauen/Freundinen rechtfertigen könnt:


Warum schnarchen Männer, wenn sie auf dem Rücken liegend schlafen?

Weil dann der Sack vor dem Arschloch hängt und so der Druckausgleich gestört ist


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Dezember 2013)

Warum Strafzettel und Punkte in Flensburg wenn es doch viel effektiver geht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzhBBVAmeZQ


----------



## sulli (16 Dezember 2013)

hihi.. das versüßt die letzten minuten des tages.


----------



## Paul (23 Dezember 2013)

Wir Männer sind ja bekanntlich NICHT Multitaskingfähig.

Frauen aber schon.
Sie können problemlos rückwärts einparken und dabei gleichzeitig den rechten Außenspiegel wegfahren.


----------



## Junior (28 Dezember 2013)

​Geklaut in der Zerspanungsbude,

Zwei Polizisten auf Streife: “Du, ich hab noch viel an meiner Laube zu basteln. Kannst du nicht alleine weitermachen.” Sagt der andere: “Ist okay, hau ab!” Nach zwei Stunden Streife, schaut der eine Polizist bei seinem Kollegen vorbei, der auf dem Dach seiner Laube sitzt und Dachpappen nagelt. Einen Nagel klopft er rein, zwei schmeißt er weg, einen Nagel klopft er rein, zwei schmeißt er weg… Sagt der Kollege von unten: “Sag mal, warum schmeißt Du denn so viel Nägel weg?” Darauf der andere: “Paß mal auf, da gibts Nägel, die sind okay. Die haben den Kopf oben und die Spitze unten. Aber dann gibs noch welche, die haben unten den Kopf und oben die Spitze, die krieg ich hier nicht rein.” Meint der Polizist von unten: “Mensch, die brauchste doch nicht wegschmeißen, die kannst Du doch aufheben; vielleicht hast Du ja mal was von unten zu nageln!” 




Ein frohes neues Jahr wünscht euch der Junior.


----------



## RONIN (28 Dezember 2013)

Vielen von uns aus der Seele gesprochen.
Wer von euch hat noch nie sowas oder ähnliches im Job erlebt?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 Januar 2014)

Holztransport..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGVrKCczgtc


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2014)

...............


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Januar 2014)

[h=2]Eine schwäbische Kundin fragt am  				Marktstand: “Hend ihr au en Dill do?” - “Noi”, sagt der Händler,  				“aber a lange Gurk, des duads au!”[/h]
[h=2]Ein altschwäbisches Ehepaar schlendert über den Wochenmarkt.  				Da fängt die Frau plötzlich an laut zu schimpfen. "Jetzt guck dr  				dees aa. Do koschdat Grombiera scho 60 Cent d'Schtück." Der Verkäufer  				klärt sie auf: "Das sind keine Kartoffeln, sondern Kiwi." Darauf  				die Frau: "Sowas hanne bei ons au no nedd gsäa, so hoorige Denger."  				"Naja gute Frau, die kommen auch aus Neuseeland und werden eingeführt." 				
				Jetzt mischt sich der Ehemann ein: "Sisch de, dia werad eigführt  				und domma Kuah hosch se gfressa."[/h]
[h=2]Kommt ein Schwabe aufs Standesamt und will seinem Namen umändern  				lassen. 
Der Beamte fragt ihn: "Warum?"
Darauf der Schwabe:: "Ich hon do geschdern an Karddong Visidakarda  				auf dr Schdroß gfonda..."[/h]


----------



## zako (5 Januar 2014)

... aber Chef, warum wollen Sie mich entlassen - ich haben Ihnen doch gar nichts getan.
Eben!


----------



## RONIN (6 Januar 2014)

When  I die, I want do donate my body to physics.

Yeah! Science baby!


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2014)

*Grundschule - 2. Klasse*

*Erkenntnisse aus Schulaufsätzen (2. Grundschulklasse)*

- Die Bibel der Moslems heißt Kodak

- Der Papst lebt im Vakuum...

- In Frankreich hat man die Verbrecher früher mit der Gelatine hingerichtet.

- Mein Papa ist ein Spekulatius. Der verdient ganz viel Geld an der Börse.

- Bei uns dürfen Männer nur eine Frau heiraten. Das nennt man Monotonie.

- Bei uns hat jeder sein eigenes Zimmer. Nur Papi nicht, der muss immer bei Mami schlafen.

- Die Fische legen Leichen ab, um sich zu vermehren.

- Gartenzwerge haben rote Mützen, damit sie beim Rasenmähen nicht überfahren werden.
(Klingt auch logisch!)

- Männer können keine Männer heiraten, weil dann keiner das Brautkleid anziehen kann.
(Wie schade aber auch... *hach*)

- Eine Lebensversicherung ist das Geld das man bekommt, wenn man einen tödlichen Unfall überlebt.
(Stimmt genau! Und diese Leute leben dann meist in Mexiko oder so!)

- Am Wochenende ist Papa Sieger bei der Kaninchenschau geworden.

- Meine Eltern kaufen nur das graue Klopapier, weil das schon mal benutzt wurde und gut für die Umwelt ist.

- Eigentlich ist adoptieren besser. Da können sich die Eltern ihre Kinder aussuchen und müssen nicht nehmen, was sie bekommen.

- Adam und Eva lebten in Paris.

- Unter der Woche wohnt Gott im Himmel. Nur Sonntags kommt er in die Kirche.

- Mein Bruder ist vom Baum gefallen und hatte eine Gehirnverschüttung.

- Die Nordhalbkugel dreht sich entgegengesetzt zur Südhalbkugel.

- Kühe dürfen nicht schnell laufen, damit sie ihre Milch nicht verschütten.

- Regenwürmer können nicht beißen, weil sie vorne und hinten nur Schwanz haben.
(Das klingt aber verdammt logisch!)

- Ein Pfirsich ist wie ein Apfel mit Teppich drauf.

- Wenn man kranke Kühe isst, kriegt man ISDN.

- Die Fischstäbchen sind schon lange tot. Die können nicht mehr schwimmen.

- Ich bin zwar nicht getauft, dafür aber geimpft.

- In Leipzig haben viele Komponisten und Künstler gelebt und gewürgt.

- Der Zug hielt mit kreischenden Bremsen und die Fahrgäste entleerten sich auf den Bahnsteig

- Alle Welt horchte auf, als Luther 1642 seine 95 Prothesen an die Schlosskirche zu Wittenberg schlug.

- Graf Zeppelin war der erste, der nach verschiedenen Richtungen schiffte.

- Eine katholische Schwester kann nicht austreten, da sie zeitlebens im Kloster leben muss.

- Die Macht des Wassers ist so gewaltig, dass selbst der stärkste Mann es nicht halten kann.

- In Lappland wohnen 2 Sorten Menschen. Die reichen Lappen fahren im Rentiergespann, die armen Lappen gehen zu Fuß. Daher der Name Fußlappen.
Auch wohnen dort die Menschen sehr dicht zusammen. Daher das Sprichwort: Es läppert sich zusammen.

- Der Frühling ist der erste der 4 Jahreszeiten. Im Frühjahr legen die Hühner Eier und die Bauern Kartoffeln.

- Vom Onkel wurde das Schwein in die Scheune gebracht und dort kurzerhand mit dem Großvater geschlachtet.

- Vor 8 Tagen setzte sich meinem Vater ein zahmer Distelfink auf den Kopf. Dieser befand sich gerade auf dem Weg zur Arbeitsstelle.

- Als unser Hund nachts zu bellen anfing, ging meine Mutter hinaus und stillte ihn. Die Nachbarn hätten sich sonst aufgeregt.

- Vor 14 Tagen gab es in der Wirtschaft meiner Tante eine Schlägerei wegen einer Kellnerin, die sich auf der Straße fortpflanzte.

- Meine Tante hatte so starke Gelenkschmerzen, dass sie die Arme kaum über den Kopf heben konnte. Mit den Beinen ging es ihr ebenso.

- Vorigen Sonntag kam mein Vater sehr spät nach Haus. Er hatte sich im Stadtpark vergangen.

- Die Eiskunstläuferin drehte ihre Pirouetten, dabei hob sich ihr Röckchen im eigenen Wind.

- Die Menschen wurden früher nicht so alt, obwohl sie weniger Verkehr hatten.


----------



## Tommi (6 Januar 2014)

*ROFL*

teilweise schon bekannt, aber immer wieder gut...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2014)

​..........


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Januar 2014)

Für alle, die sich über die "gebratenen Leichenteile" auf meinen 
Teller aufregen können, für die habe ich heute etwas :

http://diaryofadomesticgoddess.wordpress.com/2010/11/25/gillian-mckeith-vs-nigella-lawson/

[url]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-zGu67omuEU8/TubZFKeXucI/AAAAAAAAQXg/dpiTwAE7q8o/w811-h572-no/378558_10150499859827463_108605392462_10411934_1746814208_n.jpeg
[/URL]


----------



## kiar (6 Januar 2014)

*Integration*

http://www.welt.de/satire/article123581962/Rumaene-bekommt-Pofallas-Job-bei-der-Bahn.html

ROFLMAO

Raik

bitte verschieben in Fun zum Feierabend


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (7 Januar 2014)

Der Weihnachtsurlaub war so schön - ich bekomm heut irgendwie gar keine Verbindung zum E-LAN !


----------



## knabi (8 Januar 2014)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Speedy1976 (9 Januar 2014)




----------



## Speedy1976 (9 Januar 2014)

" There are only 10 types of people in the world; those that understand binary, and those that don`t "


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2014)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5TOsE6kV-n8/Umt-pgnp0VI/AAAAAAAABY4/qATUDBLqvRc/s1600/programmer+1.jpg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2014)

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...19-no/292938_409079545806206_190634063_n.jpeg


----------



## joergel (13 Januar 2014)

.
Eine ältere Dame kommt zum Arzt: "Herr Doktor, ich habe diese Blähungen, obwohl sie mich nicht so sehr stören, ist es schon lästig. Sie stinken nie, und sie gehen immer leise ab. Wirklich, ich hatte bestimmt schon zwanzig Blähungen, seit ich hier im Raum bin, obwohl sie das nicht bemerken konnten, weil das ohne Geruch oder Geräusch passiert." Der Doktor: "Nehmen Sie diese Tabletten und kommen Sie in einer Woche wieder." Nach einer Woche erscheint sie erneut und sagt: "Herr Doktor! Was zum Teufel haben Sie mir da gegeben? Meine Blähungen, obwohl sie immer noch leise sind, sie stinken fürchterlich!" "Sehr gut. Jetzt, wo Ihre Nase wieder funktioniert, wollen wir uns um Ihr Gehör kümmern..."
.


----------



## joergel (13 Januar 2014)

*When I was a kid*




..................................


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Januar 2014)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## mariob (13 Januar 2014)

Hi,
was mir heute besonders gefiel:
http://kiezneurotiker.blogspot.de/2014/01/psychopathentreff-uber-den-wolken.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Januar 2014)

Noch zu haben.

Sehr kreative Artikelbeschreibung 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Custom-JEEP-...I-LJ-80-/261370657483?clk_rvr_id=572832228704


----------



## Solaris (14 Januar 2014)

wer kanns lesen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2014)

> L31D3R H483 1CH G3R4D3 K31N3 Z317.


...........


----------



## blimaa (14 Januar 2014)

Für alle die den Witz nicht verstehen --> 
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/aargau/der-chaos-tag-auf-der-a1-id2615339.html






Gruss blimaa


----------



## elifendt (15 Januar 2014)

g3731l7!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2014)

Das frage ich mich auch:

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...00-no/1601249_724235907589308_415001882_n.jpg


----------



## Paul (18 Januar 2014)

Ich glaube den hatten wir schon mal, ist aber trotzdem gut.

Sie kommt morgens zur Arbeit und die Kollegin fragt wie es gestern Abend war.
Sie:
Traumhaft, ganz toll. Ich habe meinen Freund besucht, er hat mich zum Essen beim Italiener eingeladen.
Danach haben wir einen romantischen Abendspaziergang nach Hause gemacht und er hat mich
bei Kerzenlicht mit einem einstündigem Vorspiel verwöhnt, danach hatten wir wunderbaren Sex.
Ich war so glücklich dass ich danach sofort eingeschlafen bin.

Er kommt morgens auch zur Arbeit und sein Kollege fragt ebenfalls wie es gestern Abend war.
Er:
Frag nicht, total sch..ße. 
Weil ich die Rechnung nicht gezahlt habe, wurde mir der Strom abgestellt.
Also ging der Herd nicht und ich musste meine Freundin zum Italiener einladen.
Das war aber so saumäßig teuer, dass ich kein Geld mehr fürs Taxi hatte und wir mussten zu Fuß heimlatschen.
Daheim haben wir dann bei Kerzenlicht rumgefummelt, weil es ja keinen Strom gab.
Weil ich dabei kaum was gesehen habe, hat es eine Stunde gedauert bis ich einen hoch gekriegt hab.
Na ja wenigstens hat sie mich danach nicht noch ewig vollgetextet.


----------



## mariob (20 Januar 2014)

Hi,
Fun ist das zwar nicht zwingend, man macht sich halt nur so seine Gedanken......

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/31934016

Autsch

Gruß
Mario


----------



## TommyG (21 Januar 2014)

Btw,

das ist die Seite 404... kenn ich doch irgendwo her....

https://www.google.de/search?safe=o....3.0....0...1ac.1.32.img..2.1.416.RvsC2rFQIag

und nun noch ein kleiner:

Söhnchen schreibt nur miese Mathenoten. Dies geht dem Vater so gegen den Strich, dass er sich entscheidet, den Sohn in ein katholisches Jungen Internat zu stecken. Der Plan funktioniert, nach nur zwei Monaten kommt der Sohn mit einer tippi toppi 1+ nach Hause.

Daher nimmt der Vater den Sohn ins Gespräch und fragt ihn: Jetzt sag mit mal, wo war die Blockade? Du konntest es, woran hat es gelegen, dass Du jetzt gute Noten schreibst?

Daraufhin der Sohn: Papa, ich war zuerst ganz geschockt von all den neuen Leuten, dann habe ich diesen armen Kerl gesehen, den man an ein Plus Zeichen genagelt hat, und da dachte ich, wenn die hier so hart sind, dann muss ich dass lernen....

so far...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## kapo666 (21 Januar 2014)

wer es noch nicht kennt, nette Seite für zwischendurch...

http://ibash.de/

schene grüße 
marco


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Januar 2014)

Ist was wahres dran


----------



## Little-JO (27 Januar 2014)

U-Boot zu verkaufen:

http://www.locate.ie/classified-detail.php?classified_id=1000738


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2014)

Das hat was ...

http://www.storyfilter.com/jaguars-bissige-antwort-auf-die-huehner-werbung-von-mercedes/1895/


----------



## vollmi (29 Januar 2014)

hehe. Ja ist schon schlimm wenn die Mütter vergesslich werden:

http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/05/mann-baut-schlimmen-unfall-weil-seine.html


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Januar 2014)

Kommt Euch das bekannt vor?

http://www.orschlurch.net/wp-content/gallery/animated-pixxdump-84/thumbs/thumbs_024.gif


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2014)

Fun aus dem Reallife.

Besuch in einem Elektromarkt.
Man ist ja echt blöd. 
Grund des Besuchs: Kauf einer Spülmaschine.
Nachfrage wegen dem Reinigen des Filters und der Siebe der Maschine.
Antwort: Die Siebe können sie in der Spülmaschine reinigen.
?
Spülmaschine auseinander gebaut und dann Filter in der Maschine reinigen? 
Geht das oder braucht man eine zweite Maschine?


bike


----------



## godi (7 Februar 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Kommt Euch das bekannt vor?
> 
> http://www.orschlurch.net/wp-content/gallery/animated-pixxdump-84/thumbs/thumbs_024.gif



Aber der kommt eigentlich ganz schön viel zum schlafen. 6 Stunden Programmieren zu 6 Stunden schlafen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Februar 2014)

1234567890


----------



## Bapho (8 Februar 2014)

soviel dazu...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l17O24ltXeM


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Februar 2014)

Das passiert, wenn man schnell was fertig machen will


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Februar 2014)

Frauen und Argumentation


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Februar 2014)

Zwar etwas spät, aber ich finde immer noch gut


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 Februar 2014)

Vor wenigen Sekunden im Gesichtsbuch gesehen.. "Fun zum Feierabend"..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Februar 2014)

ja, so ist das mit dem Finanzamt ...

http://binmitdabei.com/3531


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2014)

Kuh-le Sache

http://www.orschlurch.net/wp-content/gallery/animated-pixxdump-86/thumbs/thumbs_007.gif


----------



## vollmi (12 Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe ja, dass das nicht echt ist.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 Februar 2014)

ganz klar ein Fake.
Ich kenne viele SEHR dumme Menschen. Aber spätestens nach der Korrektur verstehen sie so etwas simples dann.
Ich kenne auch welche á la: "Wenn doch Gold besser leitet, warum nehmen wir das dann nicht einfach in allen Kabeln?"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Februar 2014)

Neulich am 14.02


----------



## erzteufele (18 Februar 2014)

kannst ruhig zugeben das dies dein einkauf war


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Februar 2014)

erzteufele schrieb:


> kannst ruhig zugeben das dies dein einkauf war



Ne ne, wirklich nicht. Ich kaufe nicht im Lidl der ist mir zu assig, zumindest da wo ich wohne.
Und ausserdem hätte ich mir das Geld für die Blume gespart


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (23 Februar 2014)

Sehr gutes Marketing von DHL.. ROFLMAO:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjQ9M49BKgU

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## RONIN (23 Februar 2014)

Und hier mal wieder etwas für die Rubrik: *"Experten am Werk"
*
Einige unserer Jungs hatten letzte Woche folgende Konfiguration aus einem Schaltschrank eine Serien-Maschine bei einem
unserer Kunden, bei dem wir auch elektrische Wartung machen, rausgeholt. 
<EDIT:> Es handelte sich um eine fertige Kompensationsanlage (Gott sei Dank nicht von uns aufgestellt)</EDIT>
Die abgebildete Konfiguration landete schlussendlich im Verteilerbau als Abschreckung gegen
*grob fahrlässigen Idiotismus.* 

Von dort auch das Foto:



Den Fehler könnt ich euch zusammenreimen. :roll:


----------



## vollmi (23 Februar 2014)

Kannst du das näher erklären? Haben die den Schütz abgeklebt?

mfG René


----------



## ohm200x (23 Februar 2014)

Wenn ich nen Tip abgeben darf ... Primär- und Sekundärseite vom Steuertrafo vertauscht?

Ansonsten wäre ich auch sehr auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## MSB (23 Februar 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kannst du das näher erklären? Haben die den Schütz abgeklebt?


Irgendwie sieht das so aus, als ob da ein Kondensatorschütz als Motorstarter missbraucht worden wäre,
was natürlich die Vorladewiderstände bzw. Kontakte nicht lange mitmachen, allerspätestens beim Abschalten ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RONIN (23 Februar 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kannst du das näher erklären? Haben die den Schütz abgeklebt?


Nö. Dem Anschein nach war es einmal ein Siemens-Schütz. Die Fetzen die weg-hängen ist/war die Isolierung
von den Drähten die über den Hilfskontakt liefen.

  Durch die zu niedrige Spannung an der Schütz-Spule (690VAC-Trafo an 400VAC) kokelte dieses Ding seelenruhig vor sich hin. Weiß der Teufel
wie das durch eine IBN (oder welche Kontrolle auch immer) gekommen ist.

 <EDIT>: AHHH! Danke MSB! Jetzt fällt mir wieder ein. Das Ding stammte aus einer Kompensations-Anlage. (Gott sei Dank nicht von uns aufgestellt) 
Wie gesagt, ich hab mit den Jungs die's ausgebaut hatten nicht direkt gesprochen. Ich hab's dann später nur in der Firma liegen sehen. </EDIT>

Hier nochmal das schöne Foto für die neue Beitrags-Seite.


----------



## FvE (25 Februar 2014)

Wie nennt man ein Bordel kurz vor der Pleite?

Auspuff

(Ich erwarte nicht, dass jemand lacht )


----------



## winnman (25 Februar 2014)

Die Schaltung war undicht und der Rauch ist rausgekommen -> keine Funktion mehr )


----------



## scrolllkock (26 Februar 2014)

Artikelbeschreibung lesen:
http://m.ebay.de/itm/360823786398?cmd=VIDESC


----------



## Bapho (26 Februar 2014)

Sitzen ein Banker, ein Bildleser und ein Asylant an einem Tisch. Darauf liegen 10 Kekse.
Da nimmt sich der Banker 9 und sagt zu dem Bildleser: "Pass auf, der Asylant will deinen Keks klauen".


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Februar 2014)

Ihr wolltet doch schon immer mal ein Foto von mir sehen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 23427
> 
> 
> Ihr wolltet doch schon immer mal ein Foto von mir sehen



Und warum hast du den jungen Mann auf dem Rücken?


----------



## thomass5 (27 Februar 2014)

http://www7.pic-upload.de/26.02.14/zkfnnusdas.jpg gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bapho (27 Februar 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und warum hast du den jungen Mann auf dem Rücken?


vadammt, da war einer schneller


----------



## Bapho (27 Februar 2014)

...........


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Februar 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und warum hast du den jungen Mann auf dem Rücken?



Schön dass Du mir die Führung zu traust, aber ich bin der mit der Dame auf dem Rücken


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Februar 2014)

Bapho schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 23428
> 
> ...........




Pass besser auf ..... http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/02/chuck-norris-droht-internet-zu.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 März 2014)

fantasievolle Türbeschriftung

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAADdmA/Bp04dM3ZBFs/w1243-h932-no/pR69RkL.jpg


----------



## ganzneu (1 März 2014)

EIin Bauer kommt zur Polizei..

Grias Gott!
I wollt nur melden das mein Esel gestern gestorben ist

"Na und??"

I hab gedacht, die engsten Verwandten sollte ich schon verständigen....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 März 2014)

Mir gefällt die Idee


----------



## magier (14 März 2014)

Wenn die junge Smartphon - Generation Opa´s Auto fahren darf:

https://twitter.com/macnews_de/status/443313872384974848/photo/1


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 März 2014)

Um eins gleich mal klar zustellen:


----------



## mariob (17 März 2014)

Hi,
Link:
http://www.burks.de/burksblog/pix/


Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 März 2014)

Das erschüttert mein Glaubensfundament


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2014)

„Damals gab’s was, das nannte sich CeBIT...“

http://www.lanline.de/fachartikel/satire-opas-messe-monolog.html


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 März 2014)

Siemens sorgt dafür, dass man sich beim Skifahren den Hintern nicht abfriert:

http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/komplettantriebe/articles/437563/?cmp=nl-157


----------



## Paule (19 März 2014)

*Coffee*

Geht's Euch am Morgen auch so?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2014)

Warum ich nur bei BK esse:


----------



## Matze001 (21 März 2014)

Das gehört an jede Bürotür und aufs Laptop für die IBN!

Wer nimmt die Sammelbestellung auf?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 März 2014)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 23665
> 
> 
> Das gehört an jede Bürotür und aufs Laptop für die IBN!
> ...



Sinnlos, da Du als Programmierer eh keinen Schlüssel in der Grösse dabei hast.
Und das wissen die Hufschmiede


----------



## vollmi (22 März 2014)

Ein Programmierer mit nem Basic Instinct und einem 1er Schraubenzieher ist mindestens genauso gefährlich.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (22 März 2014)

Ich hab auf IBN immer einen Satz Inbus-Schlüssel dabei, das muß reichen.


----------



## KingHelmer (22 März 2014)

so ein Laptop auf dem Schädel kann auch ganz gut wehtun. Besonders wenn Codesys drauf is, das tut auch so schon weh


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 März 2014)

Eine Alternative wäre das hier:

http://www.pearl.de/a-PE5858-1413.shtml


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre das hier:
> 
> http://www.pearl.de/a-PE5858-1413.shtml



Die bringen nichts:



> Aber keine Angst, wirklichen Schaden kann sie nicht anrichten. Die Raketen bestehen *komplett aus Schaumstoff!*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 März 2014)

http://img01.lachschon.de/images/149187_Wortspielphun_1.jpg


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 März 2014)

Endlich erhältlich:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2014)

Neue Erkenntnisse unserer Bundesmutti ...

*




*


----------



## MSB (28 März 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Neue Erkenntnisse unserer Bundesmutti ...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Weiß du was das wirklich schlimme an dem Bildchen ist?
Wenn du Strom durch Diesel ersetzt, dann ist es sogar vollkommen korrekt ...
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/r...n-feiert-trotzdem-eroeffnung_aid_1068067.html


----------



## RONIN (1 April 2014)

Genau meine Mentalität!




Gefunden hier.


----------



## Aventinus (1 April 2014)

Hört man schon den ganzen Tag im Radio.

http://www.soli-ber.de

Find ich gut gemacht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 April 2014)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Hört man schon den ganzen Tag im Radio.
> 
> http://www.soli-ber.de
> 
> Find ich gut gemacht.



Pass nur auf, dass es dafür keine Sondersteuer gibt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eichhörnchenbrücke


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 April 2014)

This happened on TAM airlines.
 A 50-something year old white woman arrived at her seat and saw that the passenger next to her was a black man.
 Visibly furious, she called the air hostess.
 “What’s the problem, mam?” the hostess asked her
 “Can’t you see?” the lady said – “I was given a seat next to a black  man. I can’t sit here next to him. You have to change my seat”
 - “Please, calm down, mam” – said the hostess
“Unfortunately, all the seats are occupied, but I’m still going to check if we have any.”
 The hostess left and returned some minutes later.
 “Madam, as I told you, there isn’t any empty seat in this class- economy class.
But I spoke to the captain and he confirmed that there isn’t any empty  seats in the economy class. We only have seats in the first class.”
 And before the woman said anything, the hostess continued
 “Look, it is unusual for our company to allow a passenger from the economy class change to the first class.
However, given the circumstances, the Pilot thinks that it would be a  scandal to make a passenger travel sitting next to an unpleasant  person.”
 And turning to the black man, the hostess said:
 “Which means, Sir, if you would be so nice to pack your handbag, we have reserved you a seat in the first class…”
 And all the passengers nearby, who were shocked to see the scene started applauding, some standing on their feet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2014)

Kennt Ihr die Historie von Samsung?

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...-no/1975207_10151926895061557_190152665_n.jpg


----------



## thomass5 (4 April 2014)

Gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden...

[quote name="BBC" post="1375567" timestamp="1396619068"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/quote]

Hier könnte eine Signatur stehen, mit welchem Gerät der Beitrag verfasst wurde.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 April 2014)

Ohne Worte

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=60e1b6-1396887110.jpg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 April 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ohne Worte
> 
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=60e1b6-1396887110.jpg



Hier ohne Ferwehrschlauch-Rampe: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0O7DP3i0ao


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 April 2014)

Warum kapieren das Chefs und Kunden nicht?


----------



## kpf (15 April 2014)

Seid Ihr hier alle Experten?
http://laughingsquid.com/?s=expert


----------



## joergel (15 April 2014)

Warum hat der Bundestag eine Kuppel ?

Schon mal ein Zirkus mit Flachdach gesehen ?!


----------



## RONIN (15 April 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 23916
> 
> 
> Warum kapieren das Chefs und Kunden nicht?


Das hat mir grad so einen Lacher verpasst, man hat mich im ganzen Haus gehört. Und alle.... was is den mitt dem jetz los?

you sir, just made my day!


----------



## joergel (18 April 2014)

Der Dozent spricht gerade von der Herzensgüte, die den meisten großen Erfindern eigen war.
"Ohne die Amerikaner Morse und Bell hätten wir weder Telegraf noch  Telefon. Sie haben beide taubstumme Frauen geheiratet. Was schließen Sie  daraus?"
Schweigen im Hörsaal.
Nur einer meldet sich: "Das beweist, was Männer leisten können, wenn sie zu Hause ihre Ruhe haben."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 April 2014)

An alle Leidensgenossen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 April 2014)

Sogar die Schweizer lachen über die Österreicher:

http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/polizisten-demolieren-eigenen-wasserwerfer-id2808535.html


----------



## vollmi (22 April 2014)

"Geld ist der Hebel des Stärkeren"

Ja genauso wie Küchen und W-Lan


----------



## RONIN (22 April 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Sogar die Schweizer lachen über die Österreicher:
> 
> http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/polizisten-demolieren-eigenen-wasserwerfer-id2808535.html


Haha, toll! Und man bedenke das wir auch noch für die halbe Welt Feuwehr-Einsatzfahrzeuge liefern...

Na Prost, Mahlzeit


----------



## Paul (22 April 2014)

Dieser Irren würde ich zu gern sagen, dass sie sich eigentlich 
als Zweitfrau an einen pakistanischen Ziegenhirten verkauft gehört.

Mit dem kann sie dann therapeutische Gespräche führen und ihm sagen,
dass er bitte die Hütte verlassen soll, wenn er sich nicht vergan aufführt.
US-Kulturimperialismus wäre bestimmt auch kein Problem mehr.
Arbeiten im Haushalt gäbe es reichlich, und mit dem bösen Geld hätte Sie auch nichts mehr zu tun.
Nur der arme Pakistani kann einem leid tun.

Die Reaktion wäre bestimmt so was von unbezahlbar


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 April 2014)

Paul schrieb:


> Nur der arme Pakistani kann einem leid tun.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ein Problem ist.
Er versteht doch eh nicht was sie sagt


----------



## vollmi (23 April 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Er versteht doch eh nicht was sie sagt



Da isser nicht alleine


----------



## magier (23 April 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Sogar die Schweizer lachen über die Österreicher:
> 
> http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/polizisten-demolieren-eigenen-wasserwerfer-id2808535.html



Ja, wer war es denn nun ?

lt. meiner Zeitung die Thüringer :
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/panorama/polizei-beschaedigt-neuen-wasserwerfer-eiern-zr-3498116.html

Quelle: HNA


----------



## Cerberus (23 April 2014)

magier schrieb:


> Ja, wer war es denn nun ?
> 
> lt. meiner Zeitung die Thüringer :
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/panorama/polizei-beschaedigt-neuen-wasserwerfer-eiern-zr-3498116.html
> ...



Ja, das schon. Aber der WaWe10 kommt aus Österreich.


----------



## PN/DP (23 April 2014)

magier schrieb:


> Ja, wer war es denn nun ?


Beide Zeitungen schreiben, daß es "Thüringer Polizisten" waren.
Und daß die "WaWe 10" von einem "österreichischen Hersteller" kommen.
AUDSUPERUSER verlinkte den Artikel einer schweizerischen Zeitung, wo sich über den österreichischen Hersteller lustig gemacht wird.
Was ist unklar?

Harald


----------



## vollmi (23 April 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Artikel einer schweizerischen Zeitung, wo sich über den österreichischen Hersteller lustig gemacht wird.



Und die Deppen sie solche Fahrzeuge kaufen. Würde den Schweizern nie passieren *ROFL*

mfG René


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 April 2014)

*Kabelverstopfung: Telekom ändert Strategie gegen Skin-Effekt*

Hier ein Zitat und der link:

...Abgesehen von Anrufen der Schwiegermutter wurden Telefonkabel früher im Schnitt in beiden Richtungen gleich belastet...


----------



## winnman (23 April 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und die Deppen sie solche Fahrzeuge kaufen. Würde den Schweizern nie passieren *ROFL*
> 
> mfG René




Das Hauptproblem kommt aber aus DE! es sind die Scheiben und die wurden von einem Deutschen Zulieferer nach Abnehme der Deutschen geliefert 

Damit geht der Schwarze Peter also nach DE


----------



## RONIN (23 April 2014)

winnman schrieb:


> Damit geht der Schwarze Peter also nach DE


Hahaha, sehr lustig. 
 Bei uns stand die "Schmach" heute reihenweise, in Form von kurzen Artikeln, in den Zeitungen.



vollmi schrieb:


> Würde den Schweizern nie passieren


Was bedeutet dann folgender Satz aus dem Artikel...


			
				 Arikel schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird man auch in der Schweiz aufmerksam verfolgen. Denn auch in unserem Land kommt der «WaWe 10» zum Einsatz.



Ein Foto von der "beschädigten" Scheibe habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden.
 Ich wollte eigentlich schon immer mal eine 30t schwere "Mobile Studentendusche" besitzen. Dieser Vorfall hat mein Ambitionen jetzt aber
 einen herben Dämpfer versetzt.


----------



## vollmi (24 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Was bedeutet dann folgender Satz aus dem Artikel...



Das bedeutet


----------



## Bapho (25 April 2014)




----------



## Bapho (25 April 2014)




----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 April 2014)

Jeder sollte täglich zwei Liter Wasser trinken.

Also ich halte mich dran.

Ich lass das Wasser nur vorher durch die Kaffeemaschine laufen


----------



## Blockmove (26 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich schon immer mal eine 30t schwere "Mobile Studentendusche" besitzen. Dieser Vorfall hat mein Ambitionen jetzt aber
> einen herben Dämpfer versetzt.



Da kann ich dir eigentlich diesen http://www.ziegler.de/index.php?id=42&L=0 hier empfehlen.

Wenn es etwas mir mehr Power (1000PS) sein darf, dann sowas http://www.ziegler.de/index.php?id=39&L=0
Dann dürfen deine Studenten aber nicht so rabiat sein.

Gruß aus der Hauptstadt der Feuerlöschfahrzeuge und Teddybären

Dieter


----------



## RONIN (26 April 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir eigentlich diesen http://www.ziegler.de/index.php?id=42&L=0 hier empfehlen


Vielen Dank, ich finde die Beschreibung dort auch sehr ansprechend, lest euch das einmal mit dem Wort "Studentenreiniger" im Hinterkopf durch...


> Für spezielle Einsatzgebiete entwickelt Ziegler Sonder"lösch"fahrzeuge, die über die Norm hinausgehen. Ausgestattet für spezifischste Anforderungen erfüllen die Fahrzeuge alle Qualitätsmerkmale, für die wir einstehen:  perfekte Verarbeitung, extreme Stabilität, optimaler Korrosionsschutz und hohe Flexibilität.


toll! *ROFL*

 Was auch lustig ist, die haben auch einen "WaWe", ob der den Eiern standhält?
http://www.ziegler.de/index.php?id=42&L=0


----------



## piksieben (27 April 2014)

Wenn Geld verdienen so einfach ist...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-LOGO...9?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item1c3f88a895


----------



## piksieben (27 April 2014)

Und hier die passende Schulung dazu...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Logo...1?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item2ed13e1765


----------



## winnman (28 April 2014)

Probieren geht über studieren.

Zumindest eine gute Idee.


Vielleicht können wir zukünftig alle unsere Programme bei ebä zusammenklicken (auch für 300, 400, 1500, mit Visu, . . .)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 April 2014)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/04/lego-stellt-verkauf-komplett-ein-weil.html



Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre konnte man drüber lachen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Mai 2014)

Vorsicht


----------



## Bapho (2 Mai 2014)

http://www.eatliver.com/meanwhile-in-russia/#more-802


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2014)

.....


----------



## vollmi (7 Mai 2014)

Zum Geburtstag bekommen


----------



## hucki (8 Mai 2014)

What I know about Germans

Ist schon erstaunlich genau beobachtet!


----------



## Mr.Spok (16 Mai 2014)

.123456789.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Mai 2014)

Test


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Mai 2014)

Die Steigerung von Kloppe:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Juni 2014)

Zeigt das morgen gleich mal dem Chef


----------



## Hansmeister (2 Juni 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Zeigt das morgen gleich mal dem Chef
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 24428




haha zu gut!! Ich lach mich tot ))))


----------



## Mr.Spok (3 Juni 2014)

..........


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (5 Juni 2014)

Made my day......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Juni 2014)

Evolution 2014


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Juni 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Evolution 2014



Kam mir gleich so bekannt vor:

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1322-fun-zum-feierabend-414.html#post492644


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juni 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Kam mir gleich so bekannt vor:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1322-fun-zum-feierabend-414.html#post492644



Ist das nicht völlig wurst? 

PS: Ja, ich werde auch älter ...


----------



## Ralle (6 Juni 2014)

Das passiert uns doch auch schon mal … 

http://de.webfail.com/a055373c292


----------



## PN/DP (10 Juni 2014)

Äquator-Ventilatooooorrrrr


----------



## jensemann (11 Juni 2014)

Ich liebe automatisierte Übersetzungen, hier aus einem vermeintlich seriösen Downloadportal:


> Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Professional
> 
> Schreiben  Sie Gutqualitätscode, verringern Sie Sicherheit-in Verbindung stehende  Ausgaben und vermeiden Sie Wanzen später in der Entwicklung Lebensdauer.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juni 2014)

Gestern bei SWR3

Diese Seite öffnen

http://dict.leo.org/ende/index_de.html

Public viewing eingeben

Gleich das oberste Ergebnis


----------



## ohm200x (17 Juni 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Gestern bei SWR3



Schon bei der letzten EM/WM bei Urban Priol ... aber ja, immer wieder gut wo da einige Leute hingehen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juni 2014)

Mir hat mal einer ganz stolz erzählt, er hätte die Mail Adresse:

Godfather@xy.com

Ich habe ihm geraten, doch mal nachzuschlagen, was die korrekte Übersetzung für godfather ist


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juni 2014)

Ach gestern war ja Fußball.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Juni 2014)

Hat häufig einen aktuellen Bezug... 

*http://www.gidf.de/*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juni 2014)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Hat häufig einen aktuellen Bezug...
> 
> *http://www.gidf.de/*



Gibt es auch in dieser Variante:

http://www.lmdfdg.com/


----------



## BravoSierra (18 Juni 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Gestern bei SWR3



Ich bin eher für Pubic viewing


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2014)

Die Innovation:

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/05/neuer-apple-coup-akku-in-iphone-6-soll.html


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Juni 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Die Innovation:
> 
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/05/neuer-apple-coup-akku-in-iphone-6-soll.html



Sagt der Lehrer: Diese Klasse ist so schlecht in Mathematik, dass 60% durchfallen werden.
Schreit einer von Hinter vor: "Soviele sind wir doch gar nicht."


----------



## Cassandra (24 Juni 2014)

Hallo Ihr,  

 Fußball mal so, wie ich ihn immer verstanden haben... ;-)
http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/fussball-floskeln-100.html

LG Cassandra


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Juni 2014)

Gestern bei Antenne Bayern:

Der Traum der Engländer war es immer so zu spielen wie die Spanier

Bei dieser WM haben sie es geschafft.


----------



## Blacky70 (25 Juni 2014)




----------



## Chräshe (25 Juni 2014)

Den verstehen die jüngeren hier vermutlich gar nicht mehr...


----------



## FvE (26 Juni 2014)

Ach das heist "dement"
Ist aber auch undeutlich geschrieben.
Mit "Zement" macht der Witz keinen Sinn


----------



## FvE (26 Juni 2014)

Erklär mal Deinen Kindern was das hier ist:

http://img.welt.de/img/wirtschaft/c...9-ci3x2l-w620/DM-DW-Wirtschaft-Washington.jpg


----------



## ohm200x (26 Juni 2014)

Also die unteren vier kenne ich (Mitte 30) noch. Die "Götter-Figuren" hab ich dagegen noch nie zuvor gesehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juni 2014)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Den verstehen die jüngeren hier vermutlich gar nicht mehr...



Kann man heute als Gartendusche oder auch so verwenden:

http://www.goauktion.de/auktion/lus...nzelle-waschraum-dixi-scheisszubehor-bastler/


----------



## Verpolt (26 Juni 2014)

Na dann Prost...


----------



## Willi Wusel (28 Juni 2014)

Petrus und der Chef einigen sich darauf, künftig nur noch Fälle  aufzunehmen, die eines besonders spektakulären Todes gestorben sind!

Es klopft an der Himmelstür. Petrus: “Nur noch außergewöhnliche Fälle!”

Der Verstorbene:
“Höre meine Geschichte! Ich dachte schon immer, meine Frau betrügt mich.  Also komme ich überraschend 3 Stunden früher von der Arbeit – renne wie  wild die sieben Stockwerke zu meiner Wohnung rauf, reiße die Tür auf, suche wie ein Wahnsinniger die ganze Wohnung ab.
Und – auf dem Balkon finde ich einen Kerl und der hängt am Geländer.
Also, ich einen Hammer geholt, dem Sack auf die Finger gehauen, der  fällt runter und … landet direkt auf einem Strauch und steht wieder auf  ….
Ich zurück in die Küche, greife mir den kompletten Kühlschrank und schmeiß das Ding vom Balkon: TREFFER!
Nachdem der Typ nun platt ist, bekomm ich von dem ganzen Stress einen Herzinfarkt.” –
“O. K.”, sagt Petrus, “… ist genehmigt, komm rein.”

Kurz darauf klopft es wieder … “Nur außergewöhnliche Fälle”, sagt Petrus!

“Kein Problem”, sagt der Verstorbene: “Ich mach, wie jeden Morgen,  meinen Frühsport auf dem Balkon, stolpere über den beschissenen Hocker,  fall über das Geländer und kann mich in wirklich letzter Sekunde ein Stockwerk tiefer am Geländer festhalten.
‘Meine Güte’, dachte ich … ‘Geil, was für ein Glück, ich lebe noch.
Da kommt plötzlich ein völlig durchgeknallter Idiot und haut mir mit dem  Hammer auf die Finger, ich stürze ab, lande aber auf einem Strauch und  denke: "Das gibt es nicht … zum zweiten Mal überlebt!’ "
Ich schau nach oben und da trifft mich dieser blöde Kühlschrank!” –
“O. K.”, sagt Petrus, “rein in meinen Himmel.”

Und schon wieder klopft es an der Himmelstür. “Nur außergewöhnliche Fälle”, sagt Petrus!

“Kein Thema”, sagt der Verstorbene, “Ich sitze nach einer scharfen Nummer völlig nackt im Kühlschrank …”


----------



## acid (28 Juni 2014)

So ein Strolch


----------



## Oerw (29 Juni 2014)

In der Bar. Er: “Wie heisst du?” Sie: “Petra, aber ich nenne mich gern  Carmen, weil ich doch so auf Autos und Kerle stehe… Deswegen CAR und  MEN. Und wie heisst du?” 
Eine Minute später: “Biermuschi.”


----------



## PiceaAbies (30 Juni 2014)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 24731
> 
> 
> Na dann Prost...



da fehlt dann eigentlich nur noch die Berücksichtigung vom cos Phi 

Öttinger=0,49
Augustiner Edelstoff= 0,99


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 Juni 2014)

*Softwareanfrage
*





Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,



voriges Jahr bin ich von der Version 'Freundin 7.0' auf 'Gattin 1.0' umgestiegen.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Programm einen unerwarteten Kind-Prozess gestartet hat und sehr viel Platz und wichtige Ressourcen belegt.

In der Produktanweisung wird ein solches Phänomen nicht erwähnt.

Außerdem installiert sich 'Gattin 1.0' in allen anderen Programmen von selbst und startet in allen Systemen automatisch, wodurch alle Aktivitäten der übrigen Systeme gestoppt werden.

Die Anwendungen 'Bordell 10.3', 'Umtrunk 2.5' und 'Fußballsonntag 5.0' funktionieren nicht mehr, und das System stürzt bei jedem Start ab.

Leider kann ich 'Gattin 1.0' auch nicht minimieren, während ich meine bevorzugten Anwendungen benutzen möchte.

Ich überlege ernsthaft, zum Programm 'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen, aber bei Ausführen der UninstalI-Funktion von 'Gattin 1.0' erhalte ich stets die Aufforderung, zuerst das Programm 'Scheidung 1.0' auszuführen.

Dieses Programm ist mir aber viel zu teuer. Können Sie mir helfen?



Danke, ein User




　



*Antwort des Technischen Dienstes
*





Lieber User,



das ist ein sehr häufiger Beschwerdegrund bei den Usern.

In den meisten Fällen liegt die Ursache aber bei einem grundlegenden Verständnisfehler: Viele User steigen von 'Freundin 7.0 ' auf 'Gattin 1.0' um, weil sie Zweites zur Gruppe der "Spiele & Anwendungen" zählen.

'Gattin 1.0' ist aber ein BETRIEBSSYSTEM und wurde entwickelt, um alle anderen Funktionen zu kontrollieren.

Es ist unmöglich, von 'Gattin 1.0' wieder auf 'Freundin 7.0' zurückzugehen.

Bei der Installation von 'Gattin 1.0' werden versteckte Dateien installiert, die

ein Re-Load von 'Freundin 7.0' unmöglich machen.

Es ist nicht möglich, diese versteckten Dateien zu deinstallieren, zu löschen, zu verschieben oder zu vernichten.

Einige User probierten die Installation von 'Freundin 8.0' oder 'Gattin 2.0' gekoppelt mit 'Scheidung 1.0', aber am Ende hatten sie mehr Probleme als vorher.

Lesen Sie dazu in Ihrer Gebrauchsanweisung die Kapitel "Warnungen",

Alimente-Zahlungen - fortlaufende Wartungskosten von Kindern ab Version 1.0".



Ich empfehle Ihnen daher, bei 'Gattin 1.0' zu bleiben und das Beste daraus zu machen. Ich habe selber 'Gattin1.0' vor Jahren installiert und halte mich strikt an die Gebrauchsanweisung, vor allem in Bezug auf das Kapitel "Gesellschaftsfehler".

Sie sollten die Verantwortung für alle Fehler und Probleme übernehmen, unabhängig davon, ob Sie schuldsind oder nicht.

Die beste Lösung ist das häufige Ausführen des Befehls:

C:\UM-ENTSCHULDIGUNG-BITTEN.exe.



Vermeiden Sie den Gebrauch der "ESC" Taste, da Sie öfter UM-ENTSCHULDIGUNG-BITTEN einschalten müssten, damit 'Gattin 1.0' wieder Normal funktioniert.



Das System funktioniert solange einwandfrei, wie Sie für die "Gesellschaftsfehler" uneingeschränkt haften!

Alles in allem ist 'Gattin 1.0' ein sehr interessantes Programm - trotz der unverhältnismäßig hohen Betriebskosten.

Bedenken Sie auch die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Software zu installieren, um die Leistungsfähigkeit von 'Gattin 1.0' zu steigern.

Ich empfehle Ihnen: 'Pralinen 2.1' und 'Blumen 5.0' in Deutsch.



Viel Glück!



Ihr Technischer Dienst


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2014)

Neuerdings will die FIFA die neuen Regeln auch in der Küche anwenden


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Juli 2014)

Nach einem anstrengenden Tag saß ich entspannt im 
Zug und schloss die Augen. Als der Zug aus dem 
Bahnhof rollte, setzte sich eine junge Frau neben 
mich.

Sie zog ihr Handy aus der Tasche und begann mit 
lauter Stimme zu sprechen: "Hallo Schatz. Hier 
ist Sue. Ich bin jetzt im Zug."

"Ja, ich weiss, es ist der um halb sieben und nicht 
der um vier Uhr dreissig, wie ich eigentlich gesagt 
habe, aber ich hatte eine längere Besprechung."

"Nein Schatz, nicht mit diesem Kevin aus der 
Buchhaltung. Es war mit dem Chef."

"Ja, ich bin mir sicher, lege meine Hand auf 
mein Herz!!"

Und so ging das Gespräch weiter. 15 Minuten 
später redete sie noch lauter.

Irgendwann hatte ich genug, beugte mich zu ihr 
hinüber und sagte ins Telefon: "Sue, leg endlich 
den Hörer auf und komme wieder ins Bett."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Juli 2014)

Jetzt wirds klarer:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juli 2014)

Kind: "Papa, ich glaube Mama ist unterwegs, um etwas Perverses zu machen!"

Papa: "Warum denn, sie ist doch nur auf einer Tupperparty!"

Kind: "Ja eben. Ich habe mal gegoogelt: Das ist eine Party, auf der sich Frauen gegenseitig ihre Dosen zeigen...!"


----------



## bike (8 Juli 2014)

In einer Anleitung zum Wechseln eines Pollenfilters eines Autos.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Juli 2014)

Holland ist mittlerweile aus der WM raus.. Schade,

Kann mich aber um solche Sachen auch freuen..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrnbwF1vzs8

Bram


----------



## mnuesser (11 Juli 2014)

Vorkonfektionierte Leitungen sind auch nicht mehr das,was sie mal waren...

Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Vorkonfektionierte Leitungen sind auch nicht mehr das,was sie mal waren...



eindeutig ein Crosskabel!


----------



## vollmi (11 Juli 2014)

Das geht auch nicht anders. Rot hält auf grün und umgekehrt. Lernt man schon in der Schule:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Juli 2014)

Jetzt neu in der Walldoofschule:

Brofibus Kurse
Simatick Schulungen

*ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Juli 2014)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Jetzt neu in der Walldoofschule:
> 
> Brofibus Kurse
> Simatick Schulungen
> ...



Tanze Profibus und singe ein Lied dazu


----------



## gravieren (11 Juli 2014)

Das paßt doch  ;-)

Rote Farbe war aus, haben die halt dafür eine grüne Farbe benutzt.


----------



## thomass5 (11 Juli 2014)

Der, der den Stecker bemalt hat war farbenblind.... 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (11 Juli 2014)

Der grüne Punkt hat nichts mit der Aderfarbe zu tun, es ist lediglich eine QC-Markierung.


----------



## mnuesser (11 Juli 2014)

Was man nicht sieht, es existieren natürlich zwei Punkte in den Profibus-Farben

Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## thomass5 (11 Juli 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Was man nicht sieht, es existieren natürlich zwei Punkte in den Profibus-Farben
> 
> Signaturen von Handys sind doof...



Ist doch auf dem Bild zu erkennen....


Hier könnte eine Signatur stehen, mit welchem Gerät der Beitrag verfasst wurde.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Vorkonfektionierte Leitungen sind auch nicht mehr das,was sie mal waren...



Jetzt mal ehrlich, den hast du doch selber Vorkonfektioniert.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2014)

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann sind es auch noch Schraubanschlüsse und massive Profibusleitung.
Das geht sowieso keine 10 Jahre gut.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Juli 2014)

Themawechsel


----------



## mnuesser (12 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, den hast du doch selber Vorkonfektioniert.



Nix da, ist ein käufliches Produkt einer Firma die Roboter Verkabelung anbietet... zum Glück sind wenigstens alle vier Pakete gleich falsch verkabelt gewesen, dass spart Zeit bei der Fehlersuche

Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## mnuesser (12 Juli 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann sind es auch noch Schraubanschlüsse und massive Profibusleitung.
> Das geht sowieso keine 10 Jahre gut.



Falsch, Schleppkettenfähiges Kabel,Hülsen ohne Kragen...

Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## mnuesser (12 Juli 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Themawechsel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 24889



Warum einfach wenn es auch in inch geht...

Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## mariob (13 Juli 2014)

Hi,
wollte ich mal mit Euch teilen:
http://mytechnologyworld9.blogspot.de/2014/06/an-airplane-engine-test-that-fails.html


Mario


----------



## mnuesser (18 Juli 2014)

Drehtisch Vs. Schutzzaun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juli 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Drehtisch Vs. Schutzzaun



Um mal den Kaiser zu zitieren:
"We call it a Klassiker"


----------



## PN/DP (22 Juli 2014)

Stromverteilung in Bangkok 2014


----------



## magier (23 Juli 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Stromverteilung in Bangkok 2014



nicht ganz so extrem, aber als Auf-Putz variante habe ich es auch schon auf Malorca gesehen ...


----------



## mnuesser (23 Juli 2014)

damit haben es selbstmörder nicht ganz so leicht wenn sie vom hochhaus springen...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Juli 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> damit haben es selbstmörder nicht ganz so leicht wenn sie vom hochhaus springen...



Oder sogar noch leichter?
Redundanter Selbstmord sozusagen. *ROFL*


----------



## RalfS (28 Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch!

Wie feiert plc_tippser denn heute 10 Jahre "Fun zum Feierabend" ...?

:sm20:


----------



## Oerw (28 Juli 2014)

Mann im Blumenladen: "Ich möchte gerne Blumen für meine Freundin kaufen, aber ich weiss nicht welche ich nehmen soll."
Verkäuferin: "Nehmen Sie Rosen zum kosen, aber keine Nelken - die welken."
Mann räuspert sich.
Verkäuferin: "Oder Veilchen für ein Weilchen. Wie wär's mit einer Orchidee für Ihre Fee?"
Mann: "Ich glaube, ich nehme Wicken."


----------



## acid (29 Juli 2014)

Der Sinn des Lebens:


----------



## vollmi (29 Juli 2014)

Weil ja schon einige hier Nachwuchs im gefährdeten Alter haben.


----------



## C7633 (31 Juli 2014)

Sohn fragt die Mutter: "Warum tragen alle Frauen bei der Hochzeit ein weißes Kleid?"
Mutter: "Das ist ein Symbol für die Freude über die Hochzeit und die Reinheit der Braut"

Sohn stellt die gleiche Frage dem Vater.
Vater geht mit dem Sohn durch die Wohnung: "Welche Farbe hat die Waschmaschine? Welche Farbe hat der Trockner? Welche Farbe hat der Herd? usw."
Antwort des Sohnes immer: "Weiß"
Sagt der Vater: "Also, siehst Du, alle Haushaltsgegenstände sind Weiß"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 August 2014)

Falls jemand von Euch bald Geburtstag hat, hier eine Option für ein Geschenk, dass man sich wünschen könnte:

http://www.monsterzeug.de/Vorgarten-Achterbahn-214-Mio-teiliger-Bausatz.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 August 2014)

Ein Soldat in Uniform kommt atemlos die Straße 
entlang gerannt und bleibt vor einer Nonne auf 
dem Gehweg stehen.

"Bitte, Schwester!", japst er, "Darf ich Ihnen für 
ein paar Minuten unter den Rock kriechen? 
WARUM, das erkläre ich Ihnen gleich."

So seltsam ihr es auch vorkommt, sie gewährt 
ihm doch sein Ansinnen.

Im selben Moment kommt eine zweiköpfige 
Polizeistreife um die Ecke gebogen. 

Auf die Frage, ob sie einen Soldaten habe 
vorbeirennen sehen, zeigt die  Nonne in eine 
Richtung und sagt: "Da ist er lang gerannt."

Kaum ist die Luft wieder rein, wagt sich der 
Flüchtling aus seinem Versteck hervor und 
sagt: "Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Ihnen danken 
soll, Schwester. Aber Sie müssen eines 
wissen: Ich will einfach nicht in den Irak!"

Die Nonne sagt, dafür habe sie vollstes 
Verständnis. 

Der Soldat fährt fort: "Aber erlauben Sie 
mir, Ihnen noch etwas zu  sagen. Ohne 
Ihnen zu nahe treten zu wollen, ich habe 
noch nie so ein  hübsches Paar Beine 
gesehen wie gerade eben."

Die Nonne erwidert: "Hätten Sie noch etwas 
höher nachgeforscht, wären Sie auf das 
süßeste Paar Eierchen gestoßen, das Sie 
je gesehen haben! Ich will nämlich auch 
nicht in den Irak."


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 August 2014)

Gehört zwar eigentlich in die Kategorie JOBS, dennoch ganz interessant..  

 Reinigungskräfte mit Rettungsschwimmschein


http://www.bund.de/IMPORTE/Stellena...ntry=Nein&templateQueryString=reinigungskraft

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2014)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Gehört zwar eigentlich in die Kategorie JOBS, dennoch ganz interessant..
> 
> Reinigungskräfte mit Rettungsschwimmschein
> 
> ...



Wenn es nicht in Frankfurt ist, würde ich sagen Mann muß U-Boote von außen putzen.


----------



## Mr.Spok (19 August 2014)

Sex auf Schwäbisch:

Ein Paar aus Stuttgart sitzt beim Therapeuten.
Der Therapeut fragt: „Was kann ich für Sie tun?“
Der Mann antwortet: “Würden Sie uns bitte beim Sex zuschauen?“
Der Therapeut ist erstaunt über dieses Anliegen, stimmt aber zu.
Als das Paar fertig ist, sagt der Therapeut:
„Es tut mir leid, aber ich finde nichts Außergewöhnliches an Ihrer Art Sex zu haben“, und er verlangt 80 Euro für die Sitzung.
Im folgenden Quartal wiederholt sich das Ganze: Zweimal in der Woche kommt das Paar, hat Sex, bezahlt die 80 Euro und geht wieder ...
Nach einigen Wochen fragt der Therapeut: „Entschuldigen Sie die Frage, aber was genau versuchen Sie eigentlich heraus zu finden?“
Sagt der Mann:
„Nix... !!! Aber sie isch verheiratet, zu ihr könnet mer net, i bin au verheiratet, zu mir könnet mer also au net ...! Das Holiday Inn verlangt 150 Euro für oi Zimmer, das Graf Zeppelin 360 Euro. Wenn mir zu Ihne kommet, dann henn mir
a) a saugut’s Alibi, b) s’ koschtet uns nur 80 Euro und c) die Krankenkasse erstattet uns 67,60 Euro zurück!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2014)

Na endlich was für mich dabei ;-):

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/09/baumarktkette-theoretiker-verkauft.html


----------



## jensemann (21 August 2014)

Ich habs schon immer geahnt: Löhne sind Gift für die Wirtschaft


----------



## Wall-E (21 August 2014)

Zwei Programmierer unterhalten sich. Der eine: Ich hab eine neue Freundin. Sie heißt Bea. Da andere: Du bist doch aber nur auf Inbetriebnahme und hast nie Zeit für eine Freundin? Der eine wieder: Stimmt nicht mein Chef hat mich freigestellt. Der andere: Warum denn das???. Der eine: Na ich hab überall den Namen meiner Neuen Flamme hingeschrieben. Und er sagt entweder ich Programmiere ab jetzt alles in SCL oder soll zu Hause bleiben. 

Insiderwitz, der geht nur hier.


----------



## rheumakay (21 August 2014)

Habe ich heute auf unserem Honigglas entdeckt...wem es nicht sofort auffällt: "Freifliegende Bienen"


----------



## JanB1 (22 August 2014)

Ich steh wohl grad auf der Leitung. Kann mir jemand den mit der Bea erläutern?


----------



## thomass5 (22 August 2014)

Simatic Befehlsvorrat....


Hier könnte eine Signatur stehen, mit welchem Gerät der Beitrag verfasst wurde.


----------



## JanB1 (22 August 2014)

Ach. Naja, arbeit nicht so viel mit Simatic. Sollt wohl mein Wissen mal wieder ein wenig auffrischen...


----------



## thomass5 (22 August 2014)

BausteinEndeAbsolut


Hier könnte eine Signatur stehen, mit welchem Gerät der Beitrag verfasst wurde.


----------



## JanB1 (22 August 2014)

Ich werds auf jeden Fall nachschlagen, dankschön.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 August 2014)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Ich steh wohl grad auf der Leitung. Kann mir jemand den mit der Bea erläutern?



BEA bedeuted AWL – und sorgt dort vermutlich für gut 
verstehbaren Quellcode, je mehr, je besser .


----------



## jensemann (22 August 2014)

kommt aus AWL
BEA = Baustein Ende Absolut -> FB oder ähnliches verlassen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2014)

Wieviel doch wissen was BEA heißt und jede Minute kommt einer dazu.


----------



## bike (22 August 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wieviel doch wissen was BEA heißt und jede Minute kommt einer dazu.



Wobei Bea doch eigentlich ein sehr schöner Name ist, muss nicht gekürzt werden. 


bike


----------



## JanB1 (22 August 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> BEA bedeuted AWL – und sorgt dort vermutlich für gut
> verstehbaren Quellcode, je mehr, je besser .



Na dann werd ich es entsprechend oft verwenden. Am besten auf jeder zweiten Zeile, oder?


----------



## KingHelmer (22 August 2014)

Simatic zu kennen ist ja auch nicht wirklich wichtig   *Shitstorm inc* :sm10:


----------



## JanB1 (22 August 2014)

Ich kenns ja. Ich arbeite mit dem TIA-Portal (gelegentlich) hab meine Ausbildung auf m Classic gmacht. In der Schule gabs nun mal nix anderes. Aber bin bis heut kein Fan von Siemens und ihren Machenschaften. Die SPSen sind ja eigentlich nicht so schlecht, aber für alles was nicht von Anfang an dabei ist muss man noch extra bezahlen. Und dass die immer ihre eigenen Schnittstellen und Protokolle haben müssen. xD

Ich stell schon mal den Shitstorm-Countdown, ja?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 August 2014)

hatten wir das schon:

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...no/Schatz+der+Schlüssel+hängt+an+der+Wand.jpg


----------



## Sps-rookie (26 August 2014)

Für jeden dem seine arbeit gerade kein Spaß macht.

http://echtlustig.com/d/653/und-du-denkst-dein-job-waere-schlimm

Immer dran denken es könnte auch schlimmer kommen


----------



## joergel (28 August 2014)

Es klingelt an der Tür.
Der Vater öffnet und fragt den jungen Mann, der vor der Tür steht:
"Wer bist Du, was willst Du?"
Darauf der junge Mann:
"Mein Name ist Umberto und ich binn hier, um Ihre Tochter zu fi**en."
Darauf der Vater: "um waaas?"
"UM-BER-TO!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 August 2014)

Die Idee gefällt mir:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 September 2014)

Geht ein Einarmiger in einen Second-Hand-Shop.


----------



## piksieben (15 September 2014)

2 Jahre getestet und gebrauchtest Programm zu verkaufen.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPS-Steuerung-Siemens-Teichsteuerung-KOI-Trommelfilter-komplettes-Programm-/191329781323?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item2c8c24c64b

Gruß PikSieben


----------



## KingHelmer (15 September 2014)

2 Jahre ein Programm für eine LOGOOOOOO "entwickeln"?
Wahnsinn.

Dem Mann gebühren die 40€ für seinen Durchbruch in der Teichautomatisierung. Damit wird er Millionen machen!


----------



## hucki (15 September 2014)

Da wir in unseren Breiten kaum noch Sommer oder Winter haben, lassen sich diese Funktionen eben nur selten testen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 September 2014)

Der wahre Grund warum Frauen keine Heiratsanträge machen ist, dass wenn die Frau auf die Knie geht, der Mann anfängt seine Hose zu öffnen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2014)

das geht auch mal daneben ......


----------



## mariob (18 September 2014)

Ohne Worte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A2Q-7uVPPg

Gruß
Mario


----------



## joergel (19 September 2014)

Jau!


----------



## KingHelmer (19 September 2014)

joergel schrieb:


> Jau!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 25530



Bei "nimm zwei 4er" hats mich zerrissen  

Erinnert mich stark an eine damalige mit-Azubine der ich gesagt habe, sie solle mir mal die Drei-Punkt-Messschraube für Maße von 0-25mm bringen


----------



## JanB1 (19 September 2014)

joergel schrieb:


> Jau!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 25530



Oh mann, ich kann nicht mehr. Der mit den zwei 4ern hat mir ebenfalls definitiv den Rest gegeben.


----------



## dani (20 September 2014)

neuer Job gefällig?

http://www.getraenke-rieser.at/jobs/index.htm


----------



## WinniePooh (22 September 2014)

dani schrieb:


> neuer Job gefällig?
> 
> http://www.getraenke-rieser.at/jobs/index.htm




Das ist doch ein einmaliges Angebot, nicht so wie in anderen Weicheier Firmen...


----------



## JanB1 (22 September 2014)

Da werden mal klare Worte gesprochen.


----------



## e4sy (23 September 2014)

ohne worte ^^


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 September 2014)

e4sy schrieb:


> ohne worte ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 25591



Ganz schön gemein von Dir, dass Du uns die Quelle dazu 
vorenthältst – dort gibt es sicher noch mehr zu lachen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 September 2014)

Hab die nicht im Baumarkt gefunden.

bestimmt schon ausverkauft.

http://www.norddeutsche-nachrichten.de/neue-eu-norm-energiesparstecker-werden-ab-2015-pflicht/

Bram


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ganz schön gemein von Dir, dass Du uns die Quelle dazu
> vorenthältst – dort gibt es sicher noch mehr zu lachen.



http://www.albrecht-services.de/bautrocknung-varianten-teuer.html


----------



## Verpolt (23 September 2014)

e4sy schrieb:


> ohne worte ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 25591



Fahrtkosten hin (1x) zurück (1x) = 2 x 15€  - dann passts. 
Und unten rechnet der wieder mit 30€ Fahrtkosten. 

3x fahren ist blöd, dann geht der ja nie heim


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2014)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Fahrtkosten hin (1x) zurück (1x) = 2 x 15€  - dann passts.
> Und unten rechnet der wieder mit 30€ Fahrtkosten.
> 
> 3x fahren ist blöd, dann geht der ja nie heim



interessant auch, wie aus der Annahme 100m³ Mauerwerk für die rote Rechnung 150m³ werden...
bei grün handelt es sich offensichtlich auch um griechische 40€ ... sind nur 30 wert


----------



## e4sy (24 September 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> interessant auch, wie aus der Annahme 100m³ Mauerwerk für die rote Rechnung 150m³ werden...
> bei grün handelt es sich offensichtlich auch um griechische 40€ ... sind nur 30 wert



Oben sind die 100m³ ja nur ca... dachte mir bei den 150m³ dann ncihts schlimmes, passiert auf dem Bau schon mal.. 

Aber danke für den griechen =))

PS: Quelle hab ich absichtlich vorenthalten, wegen geschäftsschädigung etc... 
aber wenn man mal die seite durchwühlt, sieht man, dass es sich um einen Ösi-ING handelt... 
läßt tief blicken =))


----------



## hucki (24 September 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wie aus der Annahme 100m³ Mauerwerk für die rote Rechnung 150m³ werden...





e4sy schrieb:


> Oben sind die 100m³ ja nur ca... dachte mir bei den 150m³ dann


Das kommt vlt. daher, dass es sich bei den 150m³ (*Kubikmeter*) um den Rauminhalt des zu trocknenden Mauerwerks handelt,
während bei den anderen Berechnungen 100m² (*Quadratmeter*) Wohnraumfläche heran gezogen werden.
:?:


----------



## JanB1 (24 September 2014)

So oder so alles Stuss.


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Das kommt vlt. daher, dass es sich bei den 150m³ (*Kubikmeter*) um den Rauminhalt des zu trocknenden Mauerwerks handelt,
> während bei den anderen Berechnungen 100m² (*Quadratmeter*) Wohnraumfläche heran gezogen werden.
> :?:



ich zitiere



> Als Beispiel für die Kosten, [...], dient uns ein Einfamilienhaus mit rund *100 m²* Wohnfläche entspricht auch ca. *100 m³* Mauerwerk (Innen- und Außenwände)



aber der Ansatz von e4sy, dass das aufm Bau schon mal passiert halte ich für denkbar - man hat ja genug damit zu tun, aufm Grundstück zu bleiben!


----------



## thomass5 (24 September 2014)

...oder die Baustelle überhaupt zu finden...


Hier könnte eine Signatur stehen, mit welchem Gerät der Beitrag verfasst wurde.


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2014)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...oder die Baustelle überhaupt zu finden...



am Ende trauen sie sich wegen der Schilder "Betreten der Baustelle verboten" nicht drauf


----------



## JanB1 (24 September 2014)

Wie der Architekt der seine Lackschuhe nicht dreckig machen will und daher das Baugelände gar nicht betritt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2014)

Hat das ein Leerer ähhh.... Lehrer aufgehängt ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 September 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hat das ein Leerer ähhh.... Lehrer aufgehängt ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 25609



Ich tippe auf die Rektorin. 

Aber bei Schulschluss gibt es weder rechts noch links, 
da gibt es nur noch "Nix wie raus hier".


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 September 2014)

Überlegt es Euch gut, ob Ihr wirklich auf die Wiesn wollt:

http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/steuerungen/articles/459674/?cmp=nl-245


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Überlegt es Euch gut, ob Ihr wirklich auf die Wiesn wollt:
> 
> http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/steuerungen/articles/459674/?cmp=nl-245



Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, habe ich erst an einen Defekt gedacht  ... wer denkt sich so etwas aus ?


----------



## Krumnix (26 September 2014)

Ist aber mal Interessant sowas zu lesen. 
Ich würde ja schon gerne mal so ein Freizeit-Vergnügungspark-Programm schreiben und dann testen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Oktober 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Igel und einer Badewanne?

Dann setzt Euch mal rein


----------



## erzteufele (2 Oktober 2014)

und wenn in der badewanne auch ein igel sitzt?


----------



## joergel (5 Oktober 2014)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 Oktober 2014)

Warum 1 Monat warten?


----------



## mariob (5 Oktober 2014)

Hi,
das heute bei fefe verlinkt, habe ich gewiehert, die Idee ist bereits genial:

http://www.vice.com/alps/read/ich-war-auf-der-chemtrail-demo-als-pilot-verkleidet-999?Contentpage=-1

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 Oktober 2014)

Da kenne ich noch von früher von der CeBit eine ganz andere "Übersetzung". Sicher ist eins, man erhält nur S... Aber das will ich ja nicht behaupten. Allen noch ein nettes WE


----------



## rheumakay (9 Oktober 2014)

...ein bißchen zu spät...aber gut


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Oktober 2014)

rheumakay schrieb:


> ...ein bißchen zu spät...aber gut



Willst Du den HSV oben sehen, mußt Du die Tabelle drehen 

Habe ich heute in Hildesheim zu diesem Thema gehört


----------



## acid (9 Oktober 2014)

Na, wer diskutiert das mit seiner besseren Hälfte?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Oktober 2014)

Hier ein Geschenkvorschlag für die bessere Hälfte:

http://www.ofv.ch/index.php?action=titel_detail&id=101146


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Oktober 2014)

Na dann wird ja alles gut:

http://www.orschlurch.net/wp-content/gallery/pixxdump-295/thumbs/thumbs_115.jpg


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Oktober 2014)

Kann passieren:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Oktober 2014)

Lehrerin in der Grundschule:
"So und jetzt sprechen wir darüber woher die Babys kommen."
Kommt aus der letzten Reihe:
"Dürfen die, die schon mal gefickt haben, eine rauchen gehen?"


----------



## Krumnix (16 Oktober 2014)

Letzt im Radio:
"Früher hatten Eltern viele Kinder, heute haben Kinder viele Eltern!"

Wie wahr, wie wahr -.-


----------



## Feng (16 Oktober 2014)

Schüchterner GI mit einem Mädchen an der Bar: “ Frraulein, when ich dir deine Unschuld rraube, bin I then a rauberer?“ 
Sie: “Nee- dann biste nen Zauberer!“


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Oktober 2014)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Letzt im Radio:
> "Früher hatten Eltern viele Kinder, heute haben Kinder viele Eltern!"
> 
> Wie wahr, wie wahr -.-



Kannst Du den mal erklären


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Oktober 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Kannst Du den mal erklären




Meine Kinder, Deine Kinder, Unsere Kinder


----------



## Krumnix (16 Oktober 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Kannst Du den mal erklären



Nicht dein Ernst? 
Früher hatten Eltern 4 Kinder und mehr. Heute haste meist ein Kind, das dann durch Scheidung, Wiederheirate der Eltern dann 2 Papas und 2 Mamas hat. Nicht biologisch natürlich.
Ein Kollege von mir wurde mit 20 Vater ist nun aber schon mit der 3. Frau verheiratet. Das Kind hat in der Zeit 3 Frauen kennen gelernt und alle als Mama angesehen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Oktober 2014)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst?
> Früher hatten Eltern 4 Kinder und mehr. Heute haste meist ein Kind, das dann durch Scheidung, Wiederheirate der Eltern dann 2 Papas und 2 Mamas hat. Nicht biologisch natürlich.
> Ein Kollege von mir wurde mit 20 Vater ist nun aber schon mit der 3. Frau verheiratet. Das Kind hat in der Zeit 3 Frauen kennen gelernt und alle als Mama angesehen.



Ja weißt Du, solche zustände gibt es bei uns im erz-katholischen Süden nicht.
Da ist nix los, vor der Ehe.
Und dann bis der Tod Euch scheidet


----------



## jensemann (16 Oktober 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ja weißt Du, solche zustände gibt es bei uns im erz-katholischen Süden nicht.
> Da ist nix los, vor der Ehe.
> Und dann bis der Tod Euch scheidet



Ned deinErnst, oder? Gibts deshalb so eine niedrige Lebenserwartung im Süden? 
Aber nur weil man eine geheiratet hat, die noch nicht weiss wie es geht, bringt man sie doch nicht um


----------



## KingHelmer (17 Oktober 2014)

> Aber nur weil man eine geheiratet hat, die noch nicht weiss wie es geht, bringt man sie doch nicht um :smile:



Die muss doch nicht wissen wie`s geht, das mach ich schon alles alleine :sb6:


----------



## JanB1 (17 Oktober 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Die muss doch nicht wissen wie`s geht, das mach ich schon alles alleine :sb6:


----------



## C7633 (17 Oktober 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Die muss doch nicht wissen wie`s geht, das mach ich schon alles alleine :sb6:



Das kann man jetzt auch leicht falsch verstehen:

Wieso heiratest Du, wenn du weiter im manuellen Modus fährst


----------



## jora (17 Oktober 2014)

C7633 schrieb:


> Das kann man jetzt auch leicht falsch verstehen:
> 
> Wieso heiratest Du, wenn du weiter im manuellen Modus fährst



Heiraten = Flatrate für ne Putzfrau :twisted:


----------



## C7633 (17 Oktober 2014)

jora schrieb:


> Heiraten = Flatrate für ne Putzfrau :twisted:



Das solltest Du aber noch mal nachkalkulieren.
Einmal in der Woche jemand der putzt, spült, bügelt usw. kommt wesentich billiger.

Das ist das Problem bei den Flatrates. Erscheinen nur auf den ersten blick günstiger


----------



## jora (17 Oktober 2014)

C7633 schrieb:


> Das solltest Du aber noch mal nachkalkulieren.
> Einmal in der Woche jemand der putzt, spült, bügelt usw. kommt wesentich billiger.
> 
> Das ist das Problem bei den Flatrates. Erscheinen nur auf den ersten blick günstiger



alles eine Frage der Erziehung
Wobei... Wäsche mache ich, kochen auch, ... verdammt  

naja, dann bleibt nur die liebe *g*


----------



## MSB (17 Oktober 2014)

jora schrieb:


> naja, dann bleibt nur die liebe *g*


Da möchte ich mit einem guten alten Zitat der Bauernschaft antworten:
Liebe vergeht, Hektar besteht


----------



## C7633 (17 Oktober 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Da möchte ich mit einem guten alten Zitat der Bauernschaft antworten:
> Liebe vergeht, Hektar besteht



Als ich kenn das anders:

Schönheit vergeht, Hektar besteht 

Wichtiges Auswahlkriterium der Frau, genau wie:

Für einen armen Vater kann man nix, aber für einen armen Schwiegervater


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2014)

Ich sage nur: Frontantrieb hat was ... und: Lege Dich nie mit einer Frau an ...

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAABgXU/V25FVIhrpfQ/w320-h191-no/12js34.gif


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Oktober 2014)

Ein Mann und eine Frau sind am Bahnhof und wollen wissen, wann die Züge nach Hamburg fahren.
 Der Mann erkundigt sich, und als er zurückkommt, sagt er zu seiner Frau:
“Der Beamte sagt, er verkehrt täglich um 8.00 Uhr und um 20.00 Uhr, außer an Sonn- und Feiertagen.”
  Darauf die Frau:
“Aha, und wann fährt der Zug nach Hamburg?”


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2014)

Ein Vogel fliegt verspätet im Winter nach Süden. Doch 
es ist so kalt, dass seine Flügel immer steifer werden. 
Schließlich stürzt er ab und fällt auf ein Feld.

Während er da liegt, kommt eine Kuh vorbei und lässt 
einen Haufen direkt auf den Vogel fallen. Erst ärgert er 
sich, dann merkt er, wie wohlig warm das ist und taut 
langsam wieder auf.

Darüber ist der Vogel so glücklich, dass er damit 
beginnt, ein Lied zu trällern. Eine Katze, die gerade 
vorbei streunt, hört das Gezwitscher und entdeckt 
den Vogel. Sie holt ihn aus dem Dung und frisst ihn auf.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte:

1. Nicht jeder, der auf dich scheißt, ist dein Feind.
2. Nicht jeder, der dich aus dem Mist befreit, ist dein Freund.
3. Wenn du bis zum Hals im Dreck steckst – halt die Klappe!


----------



## erzteufele (31 Oktober 2014)

vom focus kopiert
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/b...lustigsten-witze-deutschlands_id_4235574.html

Geizige Schwaben, katholische Bayern und wetterfeste  Norddeutsche: Über jede Ecke Deutschlands gibt es andere Klischees und  andere Witze. Wir erzählen die sechs besten - und verraten dabei auch,  wie es einem Kölner Papagei im Vatikan erging.


  		[h=2]Schleswig-Holstein[/h]Es gibt mal wieder Hochwasser. Die  Bauern retten sich aufs Dach. „Schau mal, da schwimmt ein Hut“, sagt  einer. „Nö, das ist Bauer Hein, der mäht bei jedem Wetter.“
[h=2]Saarland[/h]Zwei  Saarländer fahren auf der Ringstraße in Saarbrücken, als sie merken,  dass ihr LKW nicht unter einer Brücke durchpasst, weil er ein paar  Zentimeter zu hoch ist. Sie steigen aus und fangen an, die Brücke mit  Hammer und Meißel zu bearbeiten. Da kommen zwei Pfälzer vorbei und  wollen wissen, was los ist. „Mir bassen nett unner der Brick durch“,  antworten die beiden Saarländer. „Dann lossen doch äfach a bissl Luft  aus de Rääfe“, schlagen die Pfälzer vor. „Typisch Pälzer“, sagt einer  der Saarländer. „Wo fehlts dann? Unne oder owwe?“
[h=2]Nordrhein-Westfalen[/h]Der  Kölner Kardinal stirbt. Er vermacht dem Papst seinen Papagei. Dieser  Papagei hatte die Angewohnheit, jeden Morgen zu sagen: „Guten Morgen,  Eminenz.“ Bei seinem neuen Besitzer macht er genau das gleiche. Der  ganze Vatikan ist entrüstet, dass der Papagei nicht "Guten Morgen, Eure  Heiligkeit" sagt. Sie probieren alles Mögliche, um dem Papagei den neuen  Spruch beizubringen, doch vergebens. Schließlich meint ein Berater des  Papstes: „Weißt Du was, morgen in der Früh gehst Du in vollem Ornat mit  Mitra, Hirtenstab und Messgewand ins Arbeitszimmer, dann ist der Papagei  so voller Ehrfurcht, dass ihm gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als  „Heiligkeit“ zu sagen. Gesagt, getan, am nächsten Morgen kommt der Papst in voller Montur ins Arbeitszimmer.Der Papagei scheint zuerst etwas verwirrt zu sein. Dann ruft er: "Kölle Alaaf, Kölle Alaaf!"
[h=2]Sachsen[/h]Eine   sächsische Reisegruppe besucht eine Theatervorstellung in bayerischer  Mundart. Nach der Vorstellung sagt die Frau zu ihrem Mann: „Eechentlich  schade, dass mir geen Dialeggd ham.“
[h=2]*Baden-Württemberg*[/h]Ein  schwäbischer Bauer liegt im Sterben und dämmert vor sich hin. Plötzlich  erwacht er vom Duft eines Sauerbratens. "Aaach Fraule", stöhnt er,  „bitte sei so gut und gib mir ein Stück von dem Braten!“ „Nix da“, sagt  die Bäuerin, "der ist für die Beerdigung".
[h=2]*Bayern*[/h]- „Papa, i hob mi verliebt!“

- „Jo, mei, in wen?“ 
- „Ich mogs ned sogn.“
- „Jo, sog scho! In‘d Zensi?“

- „Naa“
- „In‘d Vroni?“
- „Na, in den Sepp!“
                                                                                       - „In den Sepp? Der ist doch evangelisch!“


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 November 2014)

VLC-Player öffnen
STRG+N drücken
screen:// eingeben

Zuschauen


----------



## Vitrex (18 November 2014)

Achtung der kommt flach: 

Ein Idiot will eine Garage bauen. Das Bauamt teilt ihm mit, dass er einen Bauantrag stellen muss. Nach ein paar Tagen schreibt er zurück: Ich habe es stundenlang probiert, aber das Papier mir dem Bauantrag bleibt einfach nicht stehen und fällt dauernd um. Kann ich den Antrag nicht einfach vorlegen?


----------



## KingHelmer (18 November 2014)

> Achtung der kommt flach:



Der flog wirklich tief


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2014)

Nachdem ich gerade Bauamt gelesen habe ...

*Darf man ein Bauamt als Juxtruppe bezeichnen?*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2014)

*Das hat noch nie jemand gemacht ...*

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AADUo/X3QGYBjPYxs/w570-h448-no/Innovation.png


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 November 2014)

Wer will schon das lapprige McD Brot?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2014)

Das Brot ist nur dazu da das Mann die Fingern nicht schmutzig macht.

Sollte Man nicht mit essen.

Bram


----------



## ThorstenSt (22 November 2014)

Der kostet mittlerweile 1,19€


----------



## nade (22 November 2014)

ThorstenSt schrieb:


> Der kostet mittlerweile 1,19€


Jaja, die phöse Märchensteuer.*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 November 2014)

*Darf ich Ihnen die Nase putzen?*

https://plus.google.com/u/0/1009782...6086713521127410418&oid=100978232887263256915


----------



## Much2k (28 November 2014)

Bei uns noch 1€ 



nade schrieb:


> Jaja, die phöse Märchensteuer.*ROFL*


----------



## magier (28 November 2014)

Wie war das mit der Erdung ?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ist das so Richtig ?


----------



## vollmi (28 November 2014)

Jo das passt. Aber Erde feucht halten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2014)

magier schrieb:


> Wie war das mit der Erdung ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht ja garnicht anders, sonst fällt der Sand durch die Roste. 
Mann kann aber die Erdung verbessern, wenn man in den Eimer pisselt.


----------



## Jan (28 November 2014)

magier schrieb:


> Wie war das mit der Erdung ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn der Erdungswiderstand nicht passt, muss man den Erder tiefer einschlagen.


----------



## magier (28 November 2014)

Brauche ich eigendlich spezielle Erdungserde ? oder geht das auch mit Lehm oder Humuserde ?
sollte man extra Eisendünger nehmen ?


----------



## piksieben (28 November 2014)

Zitat RN

 "Geht ja garnicht anders, sonst fällt der Sand durch die Roste. 
 Mann kann aber die Erdung verbessern, wenn man in den Eimer pisselt."


Aber Vorsichtig mit dem Ableitstrom...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 November 2014)

Von den Schwaben kann man sparen lernen:

Ond no a Idee für an günschdiga Adventskranz. Anleidong gibts uff Anfrog


----------



## RONIN (30 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mann kann aber die Erdung verbessern, wenn man in den Eimer pisselt.



Zusätzlich sollte man noch einen Schamanenpriester mit ins Boot/Eimer holen.
Der sorgt dann auch noch für die spirituelle Verbindung zur Erde...


----------



## Wutbürger (30 November 2014)

magier schrieb:


> Wie war das mit der Erdung ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Ist das der Versuch, ein kleines IT-System für die Baustelle aufzubauen?
 Interessanter Ansatz, aber bitte die Isolationsüberwachung nicht vergessen!


 Der Wutbürger


----------



## mnuesser (30 November 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Zusätzlich sollte man noch einen Schamanenpriester mit ins Boot/Eimer holen.
> Der sorgt dann auch noch für die spirituelle Verbindung zur Erde...



Taure oder Oger?

Signaturen von Handys sind doof...


----------



## RONIN (30 November 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Taure oder Oger?


 Troll!!! *ROFL*


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (2 Dezember 2014)

magier schrieb:


> Wie war das mit der Erdung ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ihr seht das alle falsch.
Der Eimer und die Erde dienen nur der Fixierung.
Die Erdung ist via Geländer gewährleistet   
Ok evtl. hätte man den Lack noch etwas abschaben können, aber sonst.... :razz:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Dezember 2014)

Wie schaft man es, dieses Kennzeichen zu bekommen?


----------



## majaestix (6 Dezember 2014)

Aber, passt doch zum Auto ;-)


----------



## mariob (7 Dezember 2014)

Hi,






Gruß
Mario


----------



## weißnix_ (7 Dezember 2014)

Er hätte es ja fast geschafft bis zur Flugschule. Also nicht so kleinlich


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Dezember 2014)

Gestern auf der Arbeit gehört:

Elektrikerschweiß ist wertvoller als Gold.


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## RONIN (7 Dezember 2014)

Heute gehört.

Geht ein Installateur (Klempner) zum Arzt.
Der Arzt stellt seine Diagnose, gibt ihm ein paar Tabletten und sagt:
"Versuchen Sie es erst mal einige Tage damit. Wenn es nichts hilft, melden Sie sich noch mal bei mir."

 Einige Tage später ruft der Arzt beim Installateur an.
 Er habe eine Rohrbruch im Keller und der Installateur möge doch schnell kommen.
Der Installateur kommt beim Arzt an und wirft eine flüchtigen Blick in den Keller.
 Dieser steht komplett unter Wasser, aus der Hauptleitung spritzt das Wasser raus.

 Der Installateur dreht sich zum Arzt um, drückt ihm ein paar Dichtungen in die Hand und sagt:
*"Versuchen Sie es erst mal einige Tage damit. Wenn es nichts hilft, melden Sie sich noch mal bei mir."*


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2014)

Heute im Radio gehört:

Zu welchem Arzt geht Pinocchio?



Zum Holz-Nasen-Ohren-Arzt


----------



## bike (8 Dezember 2014)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Elektrikerschweiß ist wertvoller als Gold.



Wervoller? Sollte das nicht heißen seltener heißen? 


bike


----------



## weißnix_ (8 Dezember 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Wervoller? Sollte das nicht heißen seltener heißen?



hehe :sb6::sb6::sb6:


----------



## bike (8 Dezember 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> hehe :sb6::sb6::sb6:



Okay, dann wird Elektriker gegen Programmierer ersetzt. 
So siehst es auch mein Chef und was der sagt ist Gesetz ;-)


bike


----------



## Verpolt (12 Dezember 2014)

*Ansichtssache*




__________________


----------



## Chräshe (12 Dezember 2014)

Hatten wir den schon?

Die Mitarbeiterbesprechung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT2O_FsJNPs


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Dezember 2014)

http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/steuern-regeln/articles/470606/?cmp=nl-245

Endlich mal was sinnvolles


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/steuern-regeln/articles/470606/?cmp=nl-245
> 
> Endlich mal was sinnvolles



Machst Du eine Sammelbestellung (wegen der Brückenzünder)? 
Dann müsste das BKA in ihrer NSA-Datenbank nur einen Eintrag 
pflegen ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Dezember 2014)

Mann kann auch nix recht machen:


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Dezember 2014)

In der Weihnachtsbäckerei 
gibt es manche Sauerei.


----------



## Mr.Spok (23 Dezember 2014)

...nu a emohl was weihnachtliches...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEQanlx1OG8


Frohes Fest!

Jan


----------



## dingo (23 Dezember 2014)

http://shop.draemel.de/shop/

...endlich ein Atomstrom- Filter verfügbar


----------



## Wutbürger (24 Dezember 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass...


----------



## UniMog (24 Dezember 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass...


----------



## mariob (24 Dezember 2014)

Hi,
http://www.captonline.com/sleigh.pdf

Gruß
Mario


----------



## magier (27 Dezember 2014)

Wie der Engel auf die Christbaumspitze kam
(Autor unbekannt)

Es  war vor langer Zeit, kurz vor Weihnachten, als der Weihnachtsmann sich  auf den Weg zu seiner alljährlichen Reise machen wollte, aber nur auf  Probleme stieß.

Vier seiner Elfen feierten krank und die  Aushilfs-Elfen kamen mit der Spielzeug-Produktion nicht nach. Der  Weihnachtsmann begann schon den Druck zu spüren, den er haben würde,  wenn er aus dem Zeitplan geraten sollte. Dann erzählte ihm seine Frau  dass ihre Mutter sich zu einem Besuch angekündigt hatte.

Die  Schwiegermutter hat dem armen Weihnachtsmann gerade noch gefehlt. Als er  nach draußen ging, um die Rentiere aufzuzäumen bemerkte er, dass 3 von  ihnen hochschwanger waren und sich zwei weitere aus dem Staub gemacht  hatten, der Himmel weiß wohin. Welche Katastrophe!

Dann begann er  damit den Schlitten zu beladen, doch eines der Bretter brach und der  Spielzeugsack fiel so zu Boden, dass das meiste Spielzeug zerkratzt  wurde - Shit!

So frustriert ging der Weihnachtsmann ins Haus, um  sich eine Tasse mit heißem Tee und einem Schuss Rum zu machen. Jedoch  musste er feststellen dass die Elfen den ganzen Schnaps gesoffen hatten.  In seiner Wut glitt ihm auch noch die Tasse aus den Händen und  zersprang in tausend kleine Stücke, die sich über den ganzen Küchenboden  verteilten.

Jetzt gab`s natürlich Ärger mit seiner Frau. Als er  dann auch noch feststellen musste, dass Mäuse seinen Weihnachts-Stollen  angeknabbert hatten, wollte er vor Wut fast platzen.

Da klingelte  es an der Tür. Er öffnete und da stand ein kleiner Engel mit einem  riesigen Christbaum. Der Engel sagte sehr zurückhaltend: "Frohe  Weihnachten Weihnachtsmann! Ist es nicht ein schöner Tag. Ich habe da  einen schönen Tannenbaum für dich. Wo soll ich den denn hinstecken?"

Und so hat die Tradition mit dem kleinen Engel auf der Christbaumspitze begonnen. 

Quelle: Roboterforum.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Januar 2015)

*sicheres Passwort auf schwäbisch*

> Wählen Sie ein Passwort ein:
mauldasch

> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, Ihr Passwort ist leider zu kurz:
mauldasch mit Kartoffelsalat

> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, Ihr Passwort muss mindestens eine Zahl enthalten:
1mauldasch mit kartoffelsalat

> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, Ihr Passwort muss mindestens einen Umlaut 
> enthalten:
1 gschmälzte mauldasch mit kartoffelsalat

> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, Ihr Passwort darf keine Leerzeichen enthalten:
1gschmälztemauldaschmitkartoffelsalatduseggl

> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, Ihr Passwort muss mindestens einen 
> Großbuchstaben enthalten:
1gschmälztemauldaschemitkartoffelsalatdusegglHEIDANEI

> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, Ihr Passwort muss mindestens ein 
> Sonderzeichen enthalten:
1gschmälztemauldaschemitkartoffelsalatdusegglHEIDANEIgr@nat?daggl

> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, Ihr Passwort darf nur Großbuchstaben enthalten, 
> die nicht aufeinanderfolgend sind:
  jetzischgnugheuhondaduobergscheidle1gschmälztemauldaschemitkartoffelsalatondihaueuchongspitzendrbodaneidusegglHEIDANEIdassdidrherrgottmitdrbeisszangwiedrausziegakagr@nat?daggl

> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dieses Passwort ist bereits in Verwendung. Bitte wählen Sie ein neues Passwort !


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Januar 2015)

@ Helmut:

Hast Du das überhaupt verstanden, oder nur so auf Danke gedrückt?


----------



## hucki (9 Januar 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hast Du das überhaupt verstanden


Geschrieben ist es irgendwie einfacher als gebabbelt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @ Helmut:
> 
> Hast Du das überhaupt verstanden, oder nur so auf Danke gedrückt?



Nicht alles, der Gerhard hat ja von Haus aus einen leichten Dialekt.
Ich hab mir dann irgendwas zusammen gereimt, war auch Lustig.


----------



## mariob (11 Januar 2015)

Hallo,
beim Stöbern gefunden:






Gruß
Mario


----------



## joergel (12 Januar 2015)

und wie sieht es bei euch aus? I have a steady job!


----------



## erzteufele (13 Januar 2015)

joergel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 26930
> 
> und wie sieht es bei euch aus? I have a steady job!



welcher programmierer schafft es schon regelmäßig ins fitness zu gehen  ?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Januar 2015)

Warum ist der Arsch vertikal in zwei Backen gespalten?

... horizontal würde es klatschen, wenn Ihr die Treppe hinunterlauft.


So und jetzt hört auf Euch das vorzustellen, und schafft wieder was


----------



## Sps-rookie (14 Januar 2015)

Verlegung like a boss


----------



## Aventinus (15 Januar 2015)

Sps-rookie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 26958
> 
> 
> Verlegung like a boss



Das Kabel rechts oben im Bild (imho die Erdung) sieht aus als wäre sie diagonal auf die Decke genagelt. So ein Pfusch...


----------



## magier (15 Januar 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Das Kabel rechts oben im Bild (imho die Erdung) sieht aus als wäre sie diagonal auf die Decke genagelt. So ein Pfusch...




nein, der Raum hat dort keine rechtwinklige ecke. Siehe den Grundriss links unten im Bild.

Aber die beiden Doppelsteckdosen ... die hätten jede einzeln für sich verdrahtet werden müssen.


----------



## Sps-rookie (16 Januar 2015)

Mist das mit den Steckdosen ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Sps-rookie (16 Januar 2015)

Aber *ACK*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2015)

Ein Vater geht mit seinem 9-jährigen Junior in eine Drogerie. 
Als sie am Stand mit den Kondomen vorbeikommen, fragt 
der Junge: "Was ist das, Papa?" 

Darauf der Vater: 
"Das sind Kondome, mein Sohn. Männer benutzen sie, um sicheren xxx zu haben."

"Ah, ich verstehe," sagt darauf der Sohn "ich habe davon in der Schule gehört."

Er schaut sich die Packung genauer an und nimmt einen 3er-Pack in die Hand. 
"Warum sind da 3 Stück in einer Packung?"

Der Vaterantwortet: 
" Die sind für Teenager... eins für Freitag, eins für Samstag und eins für Sonntag." 

"Cool!" sagt der Junge. 
Dann bemerkt er einen 6er-Pack und fragt: "Und wofür sind die?"

"Die sind für Studenten," sagt der Vater, " 2 für Freitag, 2 für Samstag und 2 für Sonntag."

"Und für wen sind diese?" fragt der Junge und hält dem Vater eine 12er-Packung hin.

Mit einem Seufzen sagt darauf der Vater: 
Diese sind für verheiratete Männer. Eins für Januar, eins für Februar, eins für März, ..."


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2015)

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/Die-singende-Lok-vom-Hauptbahnhof/story/26730664

Gibt es diese Funktion auch bei einem G120-Umrichter oder geht das nur bei Siemens Lokomotiven


----------



## mariob (18 Januar 2015)

Genial

 :s1:

@Blockmove, Parameter 0815 oder war es 4711? 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## RONIN (18 Januar 2015)

@blockmove: Man könnte doch versuchen den Schaltfrequenz-Parameter über die Datenschnittstelle zu ändern.
Sofern der Umrichter das im laufenden Betrieb zu lässt.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> @blockmove: Man könnte doch versuchen den Schaltfrequenz-Parameter über die Datenschnittstelle zu ändern.
> Sofern der Umrichter das im laufenden Betrieb zu lässt.



Tja das wär doch mal eine Aufgabe für unsere Antriebsexperten hier im Forum ...
Ich starte hier mal nen Aufruf dazu ...


----------



## Sps-rookie (20 Januar 2015)

Hier sind alle gleich


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2015)

Smartshower:

https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net...=f42109cf8540162550eccc71ea02a9d7&oe=555DBDCA


----------



## magier (23 Januar 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Smartshower:
> 
> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net...=f42109cf8540162550eccc71ea02a9d7&oe=555DBDCA



Wenn man jetzt noch am Duschkopf die Temperatur einstellen/verändern kann , prima. 
*haben will * 

so z.b. im Sommer beim Arbeiten mal schnell kurz frisch machen ... :TOOL::s1::sm18::sm16:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Januar 2015)

Versteht den auch noch jeder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2015)

Beim Chefarzt klingelt zu Hause das Telefon. 

Er nimmt ab. Sein Kollege aus der Klinik ist dran und sagt: 

"Wir brauchen noch einen dritten Mann zum Skat!"

"OK, ich komme sofort!"

Als er sich anzieht, kommt seine Frau herein und fragt: "Ist es ernst?"

"Ja, ein Notfall! Es sind schon zwei Ärzte vor Ort!"


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2015)

So schlimm ist die Welt:

http://dietagespresse.com/wissenschaftler-sauerstoff-giftig-fuehrt-langsamem-tod/


bike


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Februar 2015)

Treffen sich ein Deutscher und ein Brasilianer

Sagt der Brasilianer: "Wir können über alles reden außer über Fußball."
Sagt der Deutsche: "Gut, dann reden wir über Sex."
Basilianer: "Oh ja, geil."
Deutscher: "Gell, 2014. Da haben wir Euch ordentlich gefickt."


----------



## UniMog (9 Februar 2015)

Ab zur Messe...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmqOHTJrrr4


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Februar 2015)

Letzter Ausweg:

https://plus.google.com/107749084227309383348/posts/eeAGJiJoX4K


----------



## schichtelektriker (15 Februar 2015)

Hallo, hatten wir den schon? 
Bitte mal googlen:

(sqrt(cos(x))*cos(400*x)+sqrt (abs(x))-0.4)*(4-x*x)^0.1

Etwas verspätet zum Valentinstag. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Aventinus (15 Februar 2015)

Das ist mal ein Kostüm für Fasching....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gouViXMs8Js


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Februar 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Kostüm für Fasching....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gouViXMs8Js




Jau.... 24 Flaschen.....


----------



## Aventinus (15 Februar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jau.... 24 Flaschen.....



Du meinst, dass passt auf die Führungsriege so mancher Firma?


----------



## BravoSierra (16 Februar 2015)

Nein es sind 23 -> 20 im Tragerl und 3 ausehalb

denn 0.5 sind 20 drinn


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (19 Februar 2015)

Aktuelles Ebay Angebot.. die Artikelbeschreibung ist die beste.. http://www.ebay.de/itm/OPEL-Tigra-V...DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c972f3cec#viTabs_0

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## UniMog (21 Februar 2015)

Auch nicht schlecht.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_INO1NICd9c#t=27


----------



## Verpolt (24 Februar 2015)

*Forenbenutzer*

Passt irgendwie...

http://atomaffe.de/blog/index.php/2...forenbenutzer-eine-dokumentation-des-grauens/


----------



## gravieren (24 Februar 2015)

Hi

Tigra Fortsetzung.

https://www.facebook.com/demirhanfirat?fref=ts

Heute Abend bei Stefan Raab auf dem Sofa.    :sm6:


----------



## Aventinus (25 Februar 2015)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Aktuelles Ebay Angebot.. die Artikelbeschreibung ist die beste.. http://www.ebay.de/itm/OPEL-Tigra-V...DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c972f3cec#viTabs_0
> 
> Gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Ist den jezt die ganze Welt verrückt? 24000€ für einen allten Tigra - selbst wenn ihm als Autor der Beschreibung Ruhm und Ehre gebührt


----------



## jensemann (25 Februar 2015)

> bieter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> [TD][/TD]






> > dieses angebot wurde beendet.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mariob (2 März 2015)

Hi,
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-programmieren/282995685-291-1112?ref=search


Gruß
Mario


----------



## KingHelmer (2 März 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-programmieren/282995685-291-1112?ref=search
> 
> 
> ...



20€ VB? BIN ICH SOFORT DABEI, WO DARF ICH UNTERSCHREIBEN? ROFLMAO:


----------



## waldy (2 März 2015)

> 20€ VB? BIN ICH SOFORT DABEI, WO DARF ICH UNTERSCHREIBEN? ROFLMAO:


 -   ich vermute es, jeher in Polizei Revier,
da es kann sein, nach dem Tür in Wohnung hast du aufgemacht, nur Besitzer war nicht diese Person, vom wem hast du laut Anweisung, Tür aufgemacht. Bzw Sprechanlage mit gesamte Anlageüberwachung geknackt


----------



## KingHelmer (2 März 2015)

> Tür aufgemacht. Bzw Sprechanlage mit gesamte Anlageüberwachung geknackt  :smile:



Aber als guter "ELEKTRIKA" passt man ja auf und lässt sich vorher den Ausweis zeigen und unterschreiben.
Schließlich muss man für das Vermögen auch gute und sichere Arbeit leisten


----------



## Solaris (4 März 2015)

Ein deutscher Dackel:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 März 2015)

Jo schlecht wenn man Techniker an der Uni hat


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 März 2015)

Zum 75. Geburtstag von Chuck Norris:


10. Chuck Norris kann unter Wasser nicht atmen - er macht es trotzdem!
9. Chuck Norris isst keinen Honig... Er kaut Bienen.
8. Chuck Norris zündet ein Feuer an, indem er zwei Eiswürfel aneinander reibt.
7. Chuck Norris ist bereits vor zehn Jahren gestorben. Der Tod hatte aber nicht den Mut, es ihm zu sagen.
6. Das Universum dehnt sich nicht aus; es läuft vor Chuck Norris davon.
5. Chuck Norris hat bis Unendlich gezählt. Zwei Mal.
4. Chuck Norris macht keine Liegestützen. Er drückt die Erde weg.
3. Chuck Norris hat Amerika beim schwimmen gefunden.
2. Chuck Norris trinkt seinen Kaffe schwarz. Ohne Wasser.
1. Chuck Norris übernimmt die Projektleitung des Flughafens Berlin Brandenburg. Eröffnung ist morgen früh um 06:30 Uhr.


Happy Birthday Chuck 


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 März 2015)

Dann sollte für unsere gute alte Chuck-N ein funktionierende TIA V14auch kein Thema sein 

Bram


----------



## acid (12 März 2015)

Endlich eine gute, ergonomische Tastatur


----------



## erzteufele (13 März 2015)

das alte spiel mit der IT


----------



## PN/DP (20 März 2015)

Ratgeber: Alles, was Sie über die Sonnenfinsternis wissen müssen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 März 2015)

Denn will ich mal sehen wenn er TIA-Portal macht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3RuDlT0Eko

Bram


----------



## Blockmove (28 März 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Denn will ich mal sehen wenn er TIA-Portal macht.



So werden wir alle enden ... dann kommen wir in die Irrenanstalt und treffen dort die Kollegen von der Siemens TIA-Hotline.
Anschliessend machen wir dann gemeinsam Gesprächstherapie und Seidenmalerei


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 März 2015)

*So teilweise ist es ja garnicht soo verkehrt ;-)*

Soll ich mir den Sack rasieren, oder besser nicht?


----------



## erzteufele (1 April 2015)

pacman am arbeitsplatz? 
https://www.google.de/maps
den gewünschten ort suchen
unten links neben satelliten ansicht auf pacman schalten und los gehts 
aprilscherz von google


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 April 2015)

Und durch Tunnels sind wir nur gefahren


----------



## vollmi (4 April 2015)

Und erst der ahorn intimschmuck &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 April 2015)

Da ist viel Wahrheit drinn:


----------



## M-Ott (17 April 2015)

Zwei Freundinnen unterhalten sich.
Die eine: "Morgen hab ich Geburtstag. Da kommt mein Mann wieder mit 'nem riesigen Blumenstrauß und ich darf dann wieder acht Tage die Beine breit machen."
Die andere: "Warum? Hast Du denn keine Vase?"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 April 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Arbeitgeber das wieder einführen:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheißtag


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 April 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Arbeitgeber das wieder einführen:
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheißtag



Das wird einfach verboten, wie das Rauchen auch.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 April 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das wird einfach verboten, wie das Rauchen auch.



Oder nach Draußen verlegt wie das Rauchen, vorher abstempeln  aber nicht vergessen


----------



## thomass5 (20 April 2015)

Eigene Inseln wie fürs Rauchen gibt's ja schon...


----------



## vollmi (20 April 2015)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Eigene Inseln wie fürs Rauchen gibt's ja schon...



Das fand ich so geil als ich mit dem Zug nach Nürnberg zur Messe gefahren bin. Die kleinen gelben Rahmen wo die Raucher im Freien rauchen durften  


Ich meine ich bin und war schon immer Nichtraucher. Aber das find ich jetzt schon extrem. Irgendwann müssen die Raucher Armbinden tragen damit man sie von weitem erkennt unsere Krebspatienten 

mfG René


----------



## C7633 (20 April 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das fand ich so geil als ich mit dem Zug nach Nürnberg zur Messe gefahren bin. Die kleinen gelben Rahmen wo die Raucher im Freien rauchen durften
> 
> 
> Ich meine ich bin und war schon immer Nichtraucher. Aber das find ich jetzt schon extrem. Irgendwann müssen die Raucher Armbinden tragen damit man sie von weitem erkennt unsere Krebspatienten
> ...



Da sind die Raucher aber schön selber schuld.
Grund ist auf dem zugigen Bahnsteig nicht die Rauchbelästigung, sondern die Kippen, die die Raucher immer am Aschenbecher vorbei werfen


----------



## vollmi (20 April 2015)

C7633 schrieb:


> Da sind die Raucher aber schön selber schuld.
> Grund ist auf dem zugigen Bahnsteig nicht die Rauchbelästigung, sondern die Kippen, die die Raucher immer am Aschenbecher vorbei werfen



Da geh ich mit dir einig. Allerdings sind da die Kebabesser und Co auch kein Stück besser. Ich mein wenn ich da ne ganze McDonalds Tüte im Gleisbett sehe hab ich dann schon fragen.

mfG René


----------



## dunbar (21 April 2015)

Ach und dann immer alles finden wo man rauchen kann - aber alle regen  sich auf wenn Kippen da sind oft sind ja nicht mal genügende  aschenbecher da oder diese Kippensammler auf den Strassen - sollt4en  mehr da sein, bin ja gegen Umweltverschmutzung.


----------



## rheumakay (22 April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wU1Dr5Vj_w&list=PL-UWyL6KKB1SVPDf28yB64vrLazuD6OcU

Das ist z.Zt. mein Ohrwurm .. gerade auf der Arbeit (mit Bildern von Kollegen und Kunden im Kopf)


----------



## acid (27 April 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/Waschmaschinen-Impressionen/dp/B000O76Y8Q

Die Rezensionen...


----------



## mariob (28 April 2015)

Hi,
http://www.taz.de/Unsterbliches-Verlangen/!159009/


Ohne Worte
Mario


----------



## rheumakay (29 April 2015)

Nach so einem spannendem Abend kann ich´s mir nicht verkneifen 

[url]http://www.tz.de/sport/fc-bayern/miasanausgerutscht-spottet-netz-ueber-fc-bayern-4955674.html[/URL]


----------



## rheumakay (29 April 2015)

und noch einen:


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 Mai 2015)

Die Grillsaison hat endlich wieder angefangen und es ist daher wichtig, dass wir uns ein paar Punkte in Erinnerung rufen über die Regeln des Kochens draußen, da das das einzige Kochen ist, das echte Männer unternehmen, weil damit ja immer eine gewisse Gefahr verbunden ist.

 Wenn ein Mann sich dazu bereit erklärt, das Grillen  zu übernehmen, wird die folgende Kette von Ereignissen in Bewegung gesetzt.

 1) Die Frau kauft das Essen

 2) Die Frau macht den Salat, bereitet das Gemüse und den Nachtisch.

 3) Die Frau bereitet das Fleisch fürs Grillen vor, legt es auf ein Tablett, zusammen mit allen notwendigen Utensilien und trägt es nach draußen, wo der Mann schon mit einem Bier in der Hand vor dem Grill sitzt.

 Und hier kommt der ganz wichtige Punkt des Ablaufs.

 4) DER MANN LEGT DAS FLEISCH AUF DEN GRILL.

 5) Danach mehr Routinehandlungen, die Frau bringt die Teller und das Besteck nach draußen.

 6) Die Frau informiert den Mann, dass das Fleisch am anbrennen ist.

 7) Er dankt ihr für diese wichtige Information und bestellt gleich noch mal ein Bier bei ihr, während er sich um die Notlage kümmert.

 Und dann wieder ein ganz wichtiger Punkt!!!!!

 8) DER MANN NIMMT DAS FLEISCH VOM GRILL UND GIBT ES DER FRAU.

 9) Danach wieder mehr Routine. Die Frau arrangiert die Teller, den Salat, das Brot, das Besteck, die Servietten und Saucen und bringt alles zum Tisch raus.

 10) Nach dem Essen räumt die Frau den Tisch ab, wäscht das Geschirr und wieder ganz wichtig!!!!! :

 11) ALLE LOBEN DEN MANN FÜR SEINE KOCHKÜNSTE UND DANKEN IHM FÜR DAS TOLLE ESSEN.

 12) Der Mann fragt die Frau, wie es ihr gefallen hat, mal nicht kochen zu müssen  und wie er dann sieht, dass sie leicht eingeschnappt ist, kommt er zu dem  Schluss, dass man es den Weibern sowieso  nie Recht machen kann.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Mai 2015)

> 3) Die Frau bereitet das Fleisch fürs Grillen vor



Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das Essen in Holland schmeckt wie schon mal gegessen.
Das Fleisch bereitet selbstverständlich der Mann vor.
Und die Aldi-Abpack-Steaks aufreissen, zählt nicht als Vorbereitung


----------



## magier (7 Mai 2015)

wer kennt es noch ?


----------



## nade (7 Mai 2015)

magier schrieb:


> wer kennt es noch ?



Jah, die gute alte DM. Wenn die bei Monopoly so weiter machen, haben die die Schlossstraße verzockt. Hab nochn "alten" und "neuen" 5er da rum liegen. Kennste auch noch die Münzen mit Bank deutscher Länder?


----------



## jora (7 Mai 2015)

Leider wird es bei der super durchdachten und absolut stabilen und betrugsfreien Währungsunion bleiben...
Wir wissen ja alle, wenn man verantwortungsvoll handelt, wird man in der Finanzpolitik nicht belohnt. Wenn jmd. nochmal nachlesen will, wieso die DM weichen musste:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-73989788.html


----------



## magier (7 Mai 2015)

nade schrieb:


> Jah, die gute alte DM. Wenn die bei Monopoly so weiter machen, haben die die Schlossstraße verzockt. Hab nochn "alten" und "neuen" 5er da rum liegen. Kennste auch noch die Münzen mit Bank deutscher Länder?



jupp, hatte ich auch gelegentlich in meiner Hand. aber bis auf 4..5. münzen hab ich mittlerweile alles eingetauscht.


----------



## nade (7 Mai 2015)

Die 20 Mark geb ich nicht her für real noch 2 Mark 50 an realer Kaufkraft...
Ach ja, in Östereich ist nun die Bank selber für die Kundengelder haftbar. Da waurde eine " Das Gesparte ist sicher" nichtmehr. Ausser die Pleitebank hat genug auf die Seite gelegt... Also tot dem Euro. Hab es bei Einführung von dem Spielgeld, das Währungskarakter haben soll, shcon gesagt.. Den Euro werden wir nicht allzulange haben.
Ok. Hatte übersehn, dass da eben Insolvente dahinter stecken, die um alles in der WElt versuchen sich überm Wasser zu halten...


----------



## WinniePooh (8 Mai 2015)

hmmmmmmm lecker.... und 4.5 Sterne... 

http://www.heimgourmet.com/rezept-50421-hasch-brownies.htm


----------



## FvE (8 Mai 2015)

WinniePooh schrieb:


> hmmmmmmm lecker.... und 4.5 Sterne...
> 
> http://www.heimgourmet.com/rezept-50421-hasch-brownies.htm



Weißt Du was ein Gramm Haschisch kostet?
Das ist zu teuer um den Kuchen der buckligen Verwandschaft zum Sonntagsnachmittagskaffee hinzustellen.
Außerdem besteht die Gefahr, dass sich die Schwiegermutter nach dem Genuß der Brownies die Kleider vom Leib reißt, und nackt auf dem Tisch tanzt.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 Mai 2015)

Nur fliegen ist schöner !!!!!

Anhang anzeigen 28535


----------



## nade (9 Mai 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Nur fliegen ist schöner !!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 28535



Ehhhhhh!!!!!! Du wilderst in meiner Nachbarregion. ;-) Und das noch mit einem GM.... Pöhser Bursche du. *fg*
Wohnst du in KL direkt, oder Umgebung?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 Mai 2015)

In Kreis Kaiserlautern ja. An die Ost Seite. Nicht direkt im Stadt.

Bram


----------



## mariob (25 Mai 2015)

Hi,

https://edelfeda.wordpress.com/2015/05/23/starfighter-fur-ursula/


Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2015)

So, für alle die das Ohmsche Gesetzt immer noch nicht verstanden haben..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2015)

Ich dachte immer Chuck Norris ist das Maß aller Dinge, bis ich auf 'Kung Fury' gestoßen bin


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Mai 2015)

Mc Donalds bringt es auf den Punkt:


----------



## acid (30 Mai 2015)

Wie wahr... 

Anhang anzeigen Besprechung.pdf


----------



## bike (31 Mai 2015)

Leider kein Witz.



> Was will uns der Kunde sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So kam diese Mail bei meiner Freundin an.


bike


----------



## Jan (2 Juni 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Leider kein Witz.
> 
> 
> So kam diese Mail bei meiner Freundin an.
> ...



Übersetzung:

"Das finde ich nicht korrekt, was ebay jetzt gemacht hat. Ich habe gestern einen Kredit aufgenommen, da ich mir einen Betrieb aufbaue und wollte nächste Woche einige Einkäufe bezahlen. Das habe ich allen Verkäufern geschrieben."

Für mich hat es den Anschein, dass er evt. von ebay abgemahnt wurde, weil er seine Einkäufe nicht bezahlt hat. 
Aber die Hintergründe, kennt ihr sicherlich besser.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juni 2015)

*Wer Liebe für das größte aller Gefühle hält,
war noch nie nach 8 Bier (und hier sind nicht die Schnapsgläser 0,2 gemeint) pinkeln
*


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2015)

Jan schrieb:


> Übersetzung:
> 
> "Das finde ich nicht korrekt, was ebay jetzt gemacht hat. Ich habe gestern einen Kredit aufgenommen, da ich mir einen Betrieb aufbaue und wollte nächste Woche einige Einkäufe bezahlen. Das habe ich allen Verkäufern geschrieben."
> 
> ...



Respekt, das habe ich so nicht herausgelesen.

Ist jemand, der so schreibt, wirklich in der Lage ein Unternehmen zu gründen?
Und ja, er hat Produkte verkauft, die er gar nicht besaß.
So etwas wird Betrug genannt.

Es gibt immer noch Menschen, die aufpassen, dass nicht noch mehr auf dem Marktplatz betrogen wird.


bike


----------



## jora (4 Juni 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ist jemand, der so schreibt, wirklich in der Lage ein Unternehmen zu gründen?
> Und ja, er hat Produkte verkauft, die er gar nicht besaß.
> So etwas wird Betrug genannt.



Naja, s Gründen ist einfach, das Bestehen ist die Herausforderung ;-)
ABER hast du noch nichts von Leerverkäufen gehört? In unserer kreativen Welt darf man mittlweile fast alles verkaufen :?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leerverkauf 


Ich frag mich eher, wer bei so einer Person etwas kaufen will, wenn das Anschreiben schon mehr Fehler wie Buchstaben hat würde ich dies als Phishing ignorieren...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Juni 2015)

Wie nennt man eine Polizistin, die ihre Tage hat?

Red Bull


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juni 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wie nennt man eine Polizistin, die ihre Tage hat?
> 
> Red Bull



OHHH JEEEE heute fliegen sie aber flach


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Juni 2015)

Wörtlich genommen:


----------



## hucki (16 Juni 2015)

Gott und Allah spielen Schach


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2015)

*Frauenfreundschaft

- ich bin Fett.

- Quatsch, du bist sexy!



**Männerfreundschaft

- ich bin Fett.

- und hässlich biste auch noch*


----------



## nade (16 Juni 2015)

Gerade so mal eine Auswahl am frühen "Abend"


----------



## mariob (22 Juni 2015)

Hi,
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...kunst-egal-das-steht-im-halteverbot-1.2530339

Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Juni 2015)

Zeit für den Arbeitskampf


----------



## TobiasA (14 Juli 2015)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Aktuelles Ebay Angebot.. die Artikelbeschreibung ist die beste.. http://www.ebay.de/itm/OPEL-Tigra-V...DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c972f3cec#viTabs_0
> 
> Gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Leck mich am A****. Das Ding ist nicht jetzt ernsthaft für >55000 Öcken über die Theke gegangen, oder? Is' nich wahr.


----------



## mnuesser (14 Juli 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SPERjzzf_wc#

neue Elektriker-Hymne?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juli 2015)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Leck mich am A****. Das Ding ist nicht jetzt ernsthaft für >55000 Öcken über die Theke gegangen, oder? Is' nich wahr.



Vermutlich doch nicht:

http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/panoram...rueckter-opel-auktion-aus-hagen-aid-1.4981038


----------



## vollmi (20 Juli 2015)

Ich war so unsagbar böse 





wieviel kriegt man denn bei euch so für netto 23km/h zuviel ausserhalb geschlossener Ortschaften?

mfG René


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Juli 2015)

12345678


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Juli 2015)

Theorie und Praxis:

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...767-f2c7-4ed7-af1f-4f6cb9a487da-original.jpeg


----------



## jensemann (24 Juli 2015)

Das sieht man ja immer wieder. Umso mehr hat es mich damals überrascht, dass die Planer einer BW Kaserne in Schleswig-Holstein in den 80ern so clever waren und haben erstmal die Unterkunftsgebäude bauen lassen und noch garkeine Wege angelegt. Nach 2 Jahren wurden dann die natürlich entstandenen Trampelpfade gepflastert. Dadurch waren die Wege kurz und sinnvoll.


----------



## vollmi (28 Juli 2015)

Bin ich froh das R.R. Martin sich voll auf sein nächstes Buch konzentriert.


----------



## erzteufele (28 Juli 2015)

na wie wird es wohl weitergehen  das übliche die Hauptfiguren sterben und eine kleine bisher nicht beachtete figur steht im mittelpunkt bis dieses dann auch stirbt usw...


----------



## vollmi (28 Juli 2015)

Du kannst doch nicht alles verraten.
*schande* *schande* bimmel!


----------



## erzteufele (29 Juli 2015)

hätte ich es unter "spoiler" schreiben sollen


----------



## C7633 (29 Juli 2015)

Das ganze hat eigentlich nichts in FzF verloren, weil es traurige Wahrheit ist.
Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## BravoSierra (30 Juli 2015)

Den Spruch habe ich für meine dengelden und funkenden Kollegen ein bischen verändert:*HAMMER
und Winkelscheifer ersetzen die
Präzision
*​


----------



## vollmi (31 Juli 2015)

Immer die Rangierlisten nachführen


----------



## hucki (31 Juli 2015)

Das sind doch so'ne Beinattrappen und der Kollege hat in Wirklichkeit 'ne ähnliche Position nur unterm Kaffeeautomaten, oder?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 August 2015)

Coole Erfindung


----------



## vollmi (4 August 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Coole Erfindung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 29626



Wieso fällt mir sowas nie ein?


----------



## mnuesser (4 August 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso fällt mir sowas nie ein?



Vielleicht doch zu gut für diese Welt? zu wenig kriminelle Energie?


----------



## mnuesser (4 August 2015)

Vielleicht eher lustig für euch, als für mich:

Hatte mich für das kostenlose Update auf Win10 registriert, dachte man kann selber entscheiden wann es installiert wird...
Samstag letztes Wochenende ließ ich meinen Firmenrechner laufen über nacht, um sagen wir mal nen Backup zu machen...
Morgens kam ich rein ins Büro, lachte mich das Windows 10 Setup an, fragte ob ich alle Programme behalten möchte beim update...

Keine Möglichkeit abzubrechen??? Ok, installiert... Montag morgen dann beim Kunden...
Hm... warum startet weder Virtualbox, noch VMWare Workstation??
Dank meines Google-Skills von 10.0 hab ich dann innerhalb einer Stunde zumindest VMWare zum laufen gezwungen, und
VirtualBox zum starten... (allerdings keine Virtuelle Maschine ging)
Hat gereicht um den Kunden zu vergnügen....

Also, nichts nachts saugen lassen, wenn ihr euch für das update angemeldet habt....


----------



## magier (11 August 2015)

Hallo, 

Ich war jetzt mal im Harz bei der Berufsgenossenschaft Holz/Metall in Schierke.
Auf dem Wanderweg zum Brocken habe ich folgenden NOT-AUS (?) gefunden:
Er war richtig fest, lies sich aber nicht drehen oder entriegeln.

Nun meine Fragen:
- Ist es in SachsenAnhalt notwendig, an Wanderwegen Steine mit NotAus Tastern zu versehen ?
- oder ist dort eine versteckte Hexenlandebahn?

Mfg


----------



## vollmi (11 August 2015)

Den hat halt schon einer gedrückt. Darum liegt der Stein ja so unbeweglich da. Stell dir vor der wär weiter auf dich zugehoppelt. Vermutlich ist er schon etwas eingerostet und lässt sich nicht mehr so einfach resetieren, versuch mal WD40.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2015)

Für mich ist das die Nase vom Stein, wahrscheinlich hat er gestern gesoffen,
ist ja total Rot.


----------



## thomass5 (11 August 2015)

Der ist für den sicheren Halt beim besteigen des Felsen.. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mariob (19 August 2015)

Ups:
http://www.wwnytv.com/news/ftdrum/F...vered-In-Fire-Suppression-Foam-320636402.html
ROFLMAO*ROFL*

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vollmi (19 August 2015)

Cool. Schaumparty während der Arbeit. [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomass5 (19 August 2015)

Wer wars? Das System war doch bestimmt online zu erreichen....


----------



## V W (20 August 2015)

Männer sind die besseren Köche. 
Mit zwei Eiern einem Würstchen und ein bisschen Sahne schaffen sie es den Bauch einer Frau 9 Monate zu füllen.


----------



## erzteufele (26 August 2015)

Einstein, Newton und Pascal spielen Verstecken. Einstein ist dran: Er  hält sich die Augen zu und beginnt zu zählen. Pascal rennt ganz schnell  weg, aber Newton malt mit Kreide ein quadratmetergroßes Rechteck auf den  Boden und stellt sich hinein. Als Einstein die Augen öffnet, erblickt  er Newton sofort und ruft: "Ich hab Newton gefunden." Doch Newton sagt:  "Falsch, du hast nicht Newton gefunden, sondern Newton in Quadratmeter.  Du hast Pascal gefunden."


----------



## Tommi (26 August 2015)

Erzi, geh' endlich zur Meisterschule, bei dem Talent 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (26 August 2015)

Ich find's gut!

http://twentytwowords.com/like-engineer-sales-meeting/


----------



## 1985zottel (31 August 2015)

magier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich war jetzt mal im Harz bei der Berufsgenossenschaft Holz/Metall in Schierke.
> Auf dem Wanderweg zum Brocken habe ich folgenden NOT-AUS (?) gefunden:
> ...




Das ist bestimmt ein Notaus von der Firma "PILZ"


----------



## mariob (5 September 2015)

Hi,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO4q8CRjPeA



Gruß
Mario


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 September 2015)

Zu wenig Power.....

Die sollte sich HIER mal anschauen was für ein Motor Mann braucht...

Bram


----------



## mariob (9 September 2015)

Hi,
Festplatten sicher löschen - oder auch nicht:

http://frank.geekheim.de/?attachment_id=2414

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (22 September 2015)

Hi,
was es nicht alles gibt:
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...onstherapie-mit-blutplasma/357124241-155-3393

Aua
Mario


----------



## vollmi (22 September 2015)

So klein kann er gar nicht sein, dass ich mich DA mit Nadeln stechen lasse.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 September 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> So klein kann er gar nicht sein, dass ich mich DA mit Nadeln stechen lasse.



Wieso? Du bekommst doch eine Betäubungssalbe drauf.
Jetzt stell Dich nicht an wie ein Mädchen


----------



## KingHelmer (23 September 2015)

> Wieso? Du bekommst doch eine Betäubungssalbe drauf.


Wenn die Salbe mit viel Gefühl und sehr langsam in schnellen Hin- und Her-Bewegungen verteilt wird, warum nicht


----------



## nade (25 September 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=higWqY-D4NI  einfach mal alles kleinschlagen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 September 2015)

*Juni 2009? Kam zu dieser Zeit nicht TIA V10.5 auf den Markt?*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 September 2015)

*;-)*


----------



## magier (27 September 2015)

in der UNi .... kann auch auf jeder Baustelle passieren.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=6&v=Ou6l8pESrOY


----------



## Sps-rookie (28 September 2015)

Für alle Bartträger

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34VNA3HcP5U*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 September 2015)

*"Haben Sie Milch zum Kaffee?"

"Ich habe Fettarme."

"Das sieht auch wirklich nicht schön aus.
Können Sie mir trotzdem die Milch bringen?"
*


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 September 2015)

Derzeit bei Volkswagen :

Vor der Rußmessung

Anhang anzeigen 30191


Nach der Rußmessung

(Niederländischer Insider.. -> Google : Zwarte Piet)

Bram


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2015)

Wer kennt sie nicht, solche Projektabläufe, und nicht nur im Marketing ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao7wOJ5qQ-s


----------



## silverfreaky (1 Oktober 2015)




----------



## Micha_RW (6 Oktober 2015)

Für die, die es noch nicht kennen :

http://www.daujones.com/


----------



## mariob (8 Oktober 2015)

Die Jungs sind einfach klasse:

https://www.fb-kundendienst.de/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## joergel (8 Oktober 2015)

#musthave


----------



## magier (9 Oktober 2015)

ja warum ??


----------



## vollmi (10 Oktober 2015)

Geiles Layout.


----------



## PiceaAbies (11 Oktober 2015)

Endlich werden mal die wirklich wichtigen Werte erfasst!




Gruß

R.


----------



## mariob (13 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scMXSg52Ln4&feature=youtu.be

Das genialste Wort daraus: Elektrosmogentstörung.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Feng (13 Oktober 2015)

Da fehlt nur noch: "Wir schaffen das!!!"


----------



## Morymmus (13 Oktober 2015)

> Hi,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scMX...ature=youtu.be
> 
> Das genialste Wort daraus: Elektrosmogentstörung.
> ...



Das der Typ überhaupt ernstbleiben kann als er die Schneekanone vorführt.... 

Aber wenn Ihr an sowas Spass habt, schaut mal in den Hifi-Bereich - da gibt's auch Sauerstoffarme-Lautsprecherleitung etc. 
Mein persönliches Highlight war ein Kollege, der nach mehreren vergleichen sich für ein TOSLINK-Kabel (natürlich das teuerste) entschied, mit dem Argument, das die Töne damit wärmer klängen...


----------



## vollmi (13 Oktober 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Highlight war ein Kollege, der nach mehreren vergleichen sich für ein TOSLINK-Kabel (natürlich das teuerste) entschied, mit dem Argument, das die Töne damit wärmer klängen...



Wenns nicht vergoldet war, isses nix.


----------



## mariob (13 Oktober 2015)

Vollmi,
Mensch, keine halben Sachen Toslink immer in Massivgold-

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (13 Oktober 2015)

Aber einen hab ich noch,

http://www.fostac.de/de/produkte/beschreibung/terra-set.html?procat=Geomantie

Ist zwar irgendwo doof das da meistens die armen Ösis oder Schweizer herhalten müssen, aber ich denke die werden es verstehen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## LargoD (14 Oktober 2015)

Für Leute, die Probleme haben, sich ein Password auszudenken:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/l-f-Handgefertigte-Hipster-Passwoerter-2846483.html

Gruß
Erich


----------



## RONIN (14 Oktober 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scMXSg52Ln4&feature=youtu.b





mariob schrieb:


> http://www.fostac.de/de/produkte/beschreibung/terra-set.html?procat=Geomantie


Sowas ist für mich immer schwer anzuschauen. Mein Gehirn durchläuft dabei mehrere Phasen...
Schock, Unverständnis für die Person, Mitleid und dann noch (länger andauernd) Zweifel an der Menschheit.

Ich frag mit nur warum es mit weh tut das anzuschauen und nicht denen...


----------



## vollmi (14 Oktober 2015)

Soll nochmal einer sagen die Zürcher kann man für nix gebrauchen.


----------



## OHGN (14 Oktober 2015)

gggg

*Sent from my Q5 using Forum Fiend v1.3.3.*


----------



## mariob (15 Oktober 2015)

@OHGN,
affengeilROFLMAOROFLMAO.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## nade (15 Oktober 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Soll nochmal einer sagen die Zürcher kann man für nix gebrauchen.


Soviel zu moslems un einzige selbstmotdattentäter un rucksackbomber[emoji23]


----------



## hucki (15 Oktober 2015)

Im Zug begegnen sich zwei Männer, die beide ein blaues Auge haben.

Da fragt der eine: "Sagen Sie, wie haben Sie Ihr Veilchen denn gekriegt?"
Der andere seufzt: "Es war ein Freudscher Versprecher. Ich war beim Bäcker und wollte eine Tüte Brötchen. Da stand aber diese Verkäuferin mit einem riesigen Vorbau und ihr Top hatte einen großen Ausschnitt. Und dann hab ich versehentlich zu ihr gesagt, ich hätte gerne eine Titte Brötchen. Da hat sie mir eine gedonnert."

Der erste Typ ruft: "Hey, das ist fast wie bei mir, das war auch ein Freudscher Versprecher. Ich saß mit meiner Frau am Frühstückstisch und wollte eigentlich sagen: Kannst du mir bitte die Marmelade rüberreichen, Schatz? Stattdessen sagte ich: *Du hast mein Leben ruiniert, du fette, egoistische, garstige Schlampe! ...*"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2015)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/10/filmriss-stefan-effenberg-nach.html


Wobei ich anderer Meinung bin, ich denke er muss für seine Alkoholfahrt auf
dem Oktoberfest, drei Jahre Sozialstunden in Paderborn leisten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Oktober 2015)

*3D-Drucker*

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...ALpk/bUtawBj3FFU/s744-no/3D_Drucker+Kopie.jpg


----------



## Gleichstromer (16 Oktober 2015)

Zum Thema Hifi ... äähhh, natürlich High-End und Schmerzen. Leider vom März, daher keine Hoffnung auf einen Aprilscherz.

Anhang anzeigen BimBamS14.pdf


----------



## vollmi (16 Oktober 2015)

Meine Fresse. So einfach und simpel Wieso kommt ich nie als Erster auf solch eine Geschäftsidee.

mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2015)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hifi ... äähhh, natürlich High-End und Schmerzen. Leider vom März, daher keine Hoffnung auf einen Aprilscherz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 30359



Hmm ... Also damit müsste sich doch die Effizienz von Servo-Antrieben verbessern lassen. Sanfteres Anfahren der Positionen, verbesserte Regelgüte, geringerer Energieverbrauch.
Mal schauen, was bei uns an Bronze im Lager liegt ...


----------



## mnuesser (16 Oktober 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hmm ... Also damit müsste sich doch die Effizienz von Servo-Antrieben verbessern lassen. Sanfteres Anfahren der Positionen, verbesserte Regelgüte, geringerer Energieverbrauch.
> Mal schauen, was bei uns an Bronze im Lager liegt ...



gegen Regelgütebeschwerden helfen auch Tampons im Stecker des Encoders... Das Bändchen immer schön um den GND wickeln!


----------



## Morymmus (16 Oktober 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hmm ... Also damit müsste sich doch die Effizienz von Servo-Antrieben verbessern lassen. Sanfteres Anfahren der Positionen, verbesserte Regelgüte, geringerer Energieverbrauch.
> Mal schauen, was bei uns an Bronze im Lager liegt ...



Ja, aber nicht einfach IRGENDWELCHE BRONZE 
Du hast ja bestimmt gelesen: 





> Glockenbronze, handgefertigt (handgegossen, gedreht und poliert)



Mich hat allerdings auch folgender Satz irritiert:


> Bei Komponenten in denen sich Trafo und die signalverarbeitende Elektronik in einem Gehäuse befinden ist ein noch eindrucksvolleres Ergebnis zu erwarten. Dort kann der Bronzedeckel zusätzlich über die Mechanik die Elektronikbauteile positiv beeinflussen.



Wer von Euch hat einen Hifi-Verstärker, bei dem der Ringkerntrafo AUSSERHALB des Gehäuses ist???
Und die effektivste Methode, elektronische Bauteile mechanisch zu beeinflussen ist und bleibt der Hammer ! - meinetwegen auch einer aus Glockenbronze


----------



## C7633 (18 Oktober 2015)

Warum darf ein Allergiker Cola      und Bier nicht gemischt trinken? 
-
Weil er sonst "ColaBiert"

​


----------



## mariob (18 Oktober 2015)

Also,
 wenn man den Namen des Glockenbronzenautors bei Gockel eingibt ist der erste Treffer hier:
http://www.phonosophie.de/deu/index.php?pid=143&id=143
Vielleicht sollte man da mal jemanden wegen BTM Gesetz hinschicken, das Zeug muß wohl dort in großen Mengen und von hoher Güte verfügbar sein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (18 Oktober 2015)

Und gleich nocheiner;
https://grafikpolizei.wordpress.com/2015/10/16/der-foehrer-enthemmt/


Gruß
Mario


----------



## jensemann (26 Oktober 2015)

...ist ja logisch...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Oktober 2015)




----------



## nade (26 Oktober 2015)

jaja, und das hier die Waschmaschine der Frauen, die es doch lieber in Lebend haben wollen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Oktober 2015)

Schaut düster aus:


----------



## RONIN (31 Oktober 2015)

Sitz gerade mit nem Stück Striezel am Frühstücktisch und was finde ich in der Morgenzeitung...



Die sollten eher nen "Heiler" suchen der durch das Lesen der Energiefelder und Handauflegen das Portal wieder grade biegt.
Hätte womöglich mehr Chance auf Erfolg.

Ein bisschen esoterischer Einfluss im Bedienkonzept kann ja nicht schaden...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Sitz gerade mit nem Stück Striezel am Frühstücktisch und was finde ich in der Morgenzeitung...
> Anhang anzeigen 30531
> 
> 
> ...



An der Gehaltsvorstellung spiegelt sich die Qualität der Software.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Oktober 2015)

@ RONIN: Was ist den ein Striezel?


----------



## RONIN (31 Oktober 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @ RONIN: Was ist den ein Striezel?


Sowas...
http://www.steirische-spezialitaete...iezel-geflochtener-striezel-aus-germteig.html

Ich glaub in D heißt das Butterzopf.


----------



## vollmi (31 Oktober 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Sitz gerade mit nem Stück Striezel am Frühstücktisch und was finde ich in der Morgenzeitung...
> Anhang anzeigen 30531
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das in DE wirklich eine realistische Lohnvorstellung für jemanden der sowohl Erfahrung in Automatisierung wie auch in hohen Programmiersprachen hat?

Hier in CH kriegt man kaum für Geld und gute Worte Programmierer mit diesem Wissen? Die sind alle schon irgendwo untergebracht und kosten so richtig viel dass sie bleiben.

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2015)

Na ja, ich frage mich ja ohnehin schon lange, wer das TIA wirklich programmiert hat ...

Auf jeden Fall hatten die weder Erfahrung in Step7 bzw. mit Automatisierungsprojekten, noch mit Windows-Projekten, denn das Bedienungskonzept haben sich Leute ausgedacht, die noch nie so etwas gemacht haben.  Bei dem Gehalt wundert mich dann nichts mehr, da kann man froh sein, wenn man die Schlusslichter aus dem Hörsaal irgendeiner Fachschule, tief im Wald anlocken kann, die nach 12 Jahren Studium beschließen, nun auch mal in die Berufswelt zu schnuppern. Und wer mehr drauf hat, ist dann eh bald wieder weg, denn mehr Gehalt gibts ja fast überall. ;-)


----------



## MSB (31 Oktober 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ist das in DE wirklich eine realistische Lohnvorstellung für jemanden der sowohl Erfahrung in Automatisierung wie auch in hohen Programmiersprachen hat?


Nur zwecks der Präzision, in dem Fall handelt es sich nicht um DE sondern um AT.


----------



## RONIN (31 Oktober 2015)

Auch in AT bekommt man um das Geld nicht das geforderte Personal. Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss das in Stellenanzeigen ja immer ein Minimum steht.

Ich sehe da ein anderes Problem.
  Wenn man jemand mit der geforderten C#/C++ Erfahrung ist und auch SCL kann, dann ist die Chance sehr hoch dass man schon Berührung mit dem TIA-Portal hatte.
Dann stellt man sich natürlich dieFrage.
"Möchte ich wirklich in die Entwicklung dieser Software verstrickt werden?"
Wenn man PC-Entwickler ist und das Portal kennnt, wird man wahrscheinlich den Horror erahnen der einen, in Form von Code und Entwicklungsphilosophie,dort erwartet.

Entweder man ist Masochist oder es braucht nen Bonus für "Arbeiten unter schwersten Bedingungen...."


----------



## ducati (1 November 2015)

Siemens zahlt schon seit Jahren für die technischen Fachkräfte wenig. Die Führungskräfte/Marketingleute bekommen dagegen eher viel. Siemens intern versuchen alle "Technischen" früher oder später in "gehobenere" Positionen zu kommen. Zur Zeit lebt Siemens noch von seinem großen Namen, so dass viele Absolventen sich auch bei Siemens bewerben. Erfahrene Leute wollen die oft garnicht, die bringen nur Unruhe...

Die ausgeschriebene Stelle hört sich für mich nicht nach nem TIA-Entwickler an sondern eher nach nem TIA-Anwender. Also das was wir auch so tagtäglich machen. Gepaart mit "Personaldienstleistungen" ist das vermutlich ne Siemens Tochter, die in der Art wie Leiharbeit arbeitet.

Zu C#/++, da wollte wohl jemand etwas zu viel des guten. Das ist aber generell bei vielen Stellenausschreibungen so.

Gruß.


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2015)

Öhhm, das sah ich heute auf meinem iPhone, was denn nun???


----------



## Verpolt (4 November 2015)

@Ralle,

Im Flugmodus ist alles erst mal aus, was nach hause funkt.
WLAN kann benutzt werden, um Wolkenfilme über Board-WLAN (z.B. Lufthansa App) zu glotzen.


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> @Ralle,
> 
> Im Flugmodus ist alles erst mal aus, was nach hause funkt.
> WLAN kann benutzt werden, um Wolkenfilme über Board-WLAN (z.B. Lufthansa App) zu glotzen.



Ja das Problem ist nur (zumindest für mich als boolschen Altprogrammierer), was drücke ich nun, JA oder NEIN???? Und was erreiche ich dann damit?


----------



## Verpolt (4 November 2015)

Flugmodus ist aktiv. Keine Datenübertragung über LTE/Edge/3G/2G/Buschtrommel möglich (Mobile Daten)

Frage:WLAN für Datenzugriff verwenden?

JA/NEIN


----------



## nade (4 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist nur (zumindest für mich als boolschen Altprogrammierer), was drücke ich nun, JA oder NEIN???? Und was erreiche ich dann damit?


Ja, nein, vielleicht auch nicht. Die meldung kam sicher bei der russischen pasagiermaschine bei nem fluggast auch.[emoji6]


----------



## nade (4 November 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Flugmodus ist aktiv. Keine Datenübertragung über LTE/Edge/3G/2G/Buschtrommel möglich (Mobile Daten)
> 
> Frage:WLAN für Datenzugriff verwenden?
> 
> JA/NEIN


Ich seh grad ralles problem... egal was bestätigt wird, ergebnis ist immer 1. Hmmmm.... dannn wohl doch lieber nichts machen[emoji23]


----------



## hucki (4 November 2015)

Wieso, ist doch ein klassisches ODER?
1. Flugmodus ausschalten?
2. WLAN nutzen?

Beides nicht = NEIN/FALSE
Eins von beiden oder gar beides = JA/TRUE


----------



## nade (4 November 2015)

hucki schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch ein klassisches ODER?
> 1. Flugmodus ausschalten?
> 2. WLAN nutzen?
> 
> ...


Genau da seh ich das problem. Hab nur den fall nichts wählen nicht mit aufgeführt. Also ja= 1 oder nein.=1 oder beides=1 ergebnis eben immer 1.... wie mans macht, man machts immer verkehrt. Also eben lieber nichts machen.... is auch verkehrt, ich weiss.


----------



## Morymmus (6 November 2015)

Hab ich gerade bei Ebay gefunden:



> Technische Daten:
> 
> EEEPC 1002HA, Black, Windows XP, 1G DDR2
> 
> ...



 
Mir war gar nicht bewusst, das dieser Standard auch für Ehefrauen anwendbar ist...


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2015)

Aua, darf man das so lassen????


----------



## Krumnix (16 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aua, darf man das so lassen????


Solange das Programm nicht nach Israel geschickt wird, sehe ich keine Probleme


----------



## Krumnix (16 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aua, darf man das so lassen????


Solange das Programm nicht nach Israel geschickt wird, sehe ich keine Probleme


----------



## nade (16 November 2015)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/10/teufel-warnt-vor-uberlastung-der-holle.html Selbst der Teufel ist mit den Muslimen überfordert.


----------



## Feng (16 November 2015)

Hallo nade - da muss wohl ein Missverständnis vorliegen - möglicherweise aber auch von einem großgewachsenen Bayern kolportiert. Die Teufeline hat mir persönlich und gebetsmühlenartig (passt eigentlich nicht zur Hölle, oder ist sie vielleicht krank??)  immer wieder --und wieder --und wieder .... und unter Eid versichert: "Wir schaffen das!" ..."Wir schaffen das!"  ..."Wir schaffen das!" ...  ... ...   (was eigentlich??)
Da ist wohl die Hölle los! :twisted:
dazu passt auch: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161886066980?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Gruß Feng

Dank der höllischen Geschichte von nade ist mir heute Nacht klar geworden, was Teufeline meint mit: „Wir schaffen das!“ – sie hat ja nie gesagt was und wie „das“ ist… Die Erleuchtung heute Nacht: Sie meint das LAND! Sie meint DEUTSCHLAND! 

Jetzt gibt auch alles einen Sinn: „Wir schaffen Deutschland!" 

Darauf hätte ich auch früher kommen können, denn sie hatte ja schon geäußert, dass das nicht ihr Land sei…! 
Nun verstehe ich auch das Welcome-Getöse.
Alles logisch


----------



## MSB (17 November 2015)

nade schrieb:


> http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/10/teufel-warnt-vor-uberlastung-der-holle.html Selbst der Teufel ist mit den Muslimen überfordert.


Der Teufel hat ein ganz anderes Problem, dem ist spätestens dann Arschkalt:
http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=145#.Vcjd2cmvn-I

(Ja ich weiß dass das uralt ist)


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2015)

*Vorschrift*




___________________


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 30670
> 
> 
> ___________________



Das geht nur in belgien &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## GUNSAMS (20 November 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Das geht nur in belgien &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;



Sei ehrlich, dass ist doch in Holland fotografiert worden....


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2015)

Ohne Scheiss, das ist ein Belgiesche Bahnübergang.
https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overweg

Hier noch ein Praktische Fernbedienung :

Anhang anzeigen 30741


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Praktische Fernbedienung :



Gibt es auch als Markenprodukt von Sony:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Datei:Fernbedienung.jpg

PS: Am besten gefällt mir "Ganz aus".


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2015)

Für meiner Frau braüchte ich noch eine Taste mit Sprachumschaltung.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 November 2015)

Du meinst aber jetzt nicht um von Frau auf Deutsch umzuschalten oder ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (22 November 2015)

Von DE auf NL....

Aber mit ne Taste pfälzisch -- Hochdeutsch wäre ich auch zufrieden..... :razz:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 November 2015)

Das Schönste daran einen Penis zu haben, ist:
Ihn mit denen zu teilen die keinen haben


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 November 2015)

Warum ist der Magnet männlich?

Wäre er weiblich, wüsste er nicht, was er anziehen soll.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (28 November 2015)

soeben gefunden:


----------



## vollmi (3 Dezember 2015)

Das ist doch mal ein geiles Teil 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=845281005516208&id=290185014359146


----------



## mnuesser (5 Dezember 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjiA1LCX3VM

Ich hab mich mal in den Hauptgang beim Bauhaus gestellt und nur
geschaut wie die Leute da durchlaufen... Echt, macht dass mal, das
ist interessant


----------



## mnuesser (5 Dezember 2015)

Auch nicht schlecht 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBnh-OdvjG8


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Dezember 2015)

Falls Ihr noch keinen Wunsch zu Weihnachten habt:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...p=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00NXVQGW4


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (6 Dezember 2015)

Professionelle Sicherheitstips *ROFL*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pmfr5CGDKY


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2015)

Dokumentation – welche Dokumentation?

https://media.giphy.com/media/NATnvQJH6EqDC/giphy.gif


----------



## magier (8 Dezember 2015)

Hotel an der neuen Arbeitsstelle zu teuer ? Bau dir ein Haus - aber ordentlich !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P73REgj-3UE


----------



## embedded (8 Dezember 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL8K-kvL8Vo 
Perfekte Antwort!


----------



## nade (8 Dezember 2015)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> Professionelle Sicherheitstips *ROFL*
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pmfr5CGDKY


Jetzt weiss ich warum in Amiland nur 110/220V sind...


----------



## mariob (12 Dezember 2015)

Hi,
hier hat er sich wieder mal selbst ein Denkmal gesetzt:
http://kiezneurotiker.blogspot.de/2015/12/junkfra-aus-der-industrieholle-8.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Morymmus (14 Dezember 2015)

Für einige Menschen schon ab Temperaturen <20°C


----------



## RONIN (14 Dezember 2015)

@Morymmus

Ja ich, im Moment. Hab mir am WE ne sch... Erkältung geholt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Dezember 2015)

Unser Junior heute Nachmittag:
Sohn: "Artige Kinder bekommen doch besonders viel zu Weihnachten geschenkt ...
Ich: "Äh, ja, aber nur ganz aarrttiiggee!"
Sohn: "Bin ich doch ... unartig, einzigartig, bösartig, eigenartig, abartig, fluchtartig, schlagartig, tumultartig, ..."


----------



## ohm200x (14 Dezember 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 30954
> 
> 
> Für einige Menschen schon ab Temperaturen <20°C



Aber da schauen ja die Zehen raus. Das wäre mir zu kalt.


----------



## UniMog (14 Dezember 2015)

*Genau so ist es gilt aber für alle*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQVFGWyivcc


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Dezember 2015)

Für alle für die dieser Film das Highligh an Weihnachten ist


----------



## vollmi (18 Dezember 2015)

Ich fass es nicht:




Hätten die nicht irgendn Käse oder ne Kartoffel zum Schweizer des Jahres wählen können? Was haben die geraucht die den gewählt haben?
Irgendwie nicht witzig.

mfG René


----------



## Gleichstromer (18 Dezember 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hätten die nicht irgendn Käse oder ne Kartoffel zum Schweizer des Jahres wählen können?



Wieso, haben Sie doch ?!

Das Foto zeigt eindeutig eine olle Kartoffel:
Stärke noch vorhanden, dafür aber komplett geschmacklos, hat keinen Sti(e)l, braune Flecken aufgrund fortschreitender Vergammelung.


----------



## Eleu (18 Dezember 2015)

> "Hast du jetzt eigentlich ne feste Freundin?"



.....................................



> "Nee... ich hab immer noch die Wabbelige"


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Dezember 2015)

Endlich das richtige Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Musikalische Katze

Anhang anzeigen 31020


Mich selbst hab ich ein Schönes Tattoo gegönnt.....

Anhang anzeigen 31019


Bram


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2015)

»Stört es Sie, wenn ich rauche?«
»Nein, sicher nicht. Genau genommen würde es 
mich bei Ihnen nicht mal stören, wenn Sie brennen ... «


----------



## nade (21 Dezember 2015)

Bierboter war wohl Gestern.
http://www.businessinsider.de/dies-ist-eine-roboter-bar-2015-12?xing_share=news


----------



## ohm200x (21 Dezember 2015)

Das würde ich dann noch mit dem System von TenderOne kombinieren. Denn wer tauscht die vielen Flaschen aus?
Allerdings würde das dann nicht so schick aussehen.


----------



## nade (21 Dezember 2015)

Auf dem Kahn ist doch genug Platz, da ist ein Zwischendeck für die Technik, Flasche leer, wird nach oben weg gezogen, und eine andere Eingesetzt. So Quasie verdeckte Lagerlogistik.


----------



## ohm200x (21 Dezember 2015)

Hm klingt verlockend: "Begehbare Zwischendecke"
Begehbarer Kleiderschrank war gestern ;-)


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 Dezember 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 31094


Anhang anzeigen 31095


----------



## UniMog (5 Januar 2016)

Das ist doch auch mal lustig....... Facharbeiter----- > modern technology meets  stone age

https://www.facebook.com/VesselFinder/videos/972177939539896/


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Januar 2016)

Wie zieht ein Informatiker seine Freundin aus?
-getStringFromObject();


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

OB Reker empfiehlt: Anständige junge Mädels halten eine Armlänge Abstand zu ihren Schändern ein!

http://cdn.salzburg.com/nachrichten...marine-le-pen-den-hitlergruss-41-57938433.jpg

LINKS die Dame hat es raus, RECHTS die Dame muss noch üben.


----------



## Krumnix (7 Januar 2016)

"Das größte Containerschiff der Welt ist in Hamburg eingelaufen."
 "So? Und wie groß ist es jetzt?"


----------



## UniMog (8 Januar 2016)

Körperformen... haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_4a8LqQqPw

oder auch gut... Veganer


http://www.comicbook.de/video/Fleisch-Ess-Lust-Veganer-essen;COMEDY-KABARETT


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Januar 2016)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/01/neue-eu-norm-energiesparstecker-werden.html

Wer ganz schlau ist, behält die alten Steckdosen ... als Doppelsteckdose.


----------



## rheumakay (12 Januar 2016)

Paarschüppen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Januar 2016)

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Bussen-fehlt-das-S-Frick-das-R-article16741381.html

Markus... das ist bei dir in der Nähe


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2016)

ROFLMAOROFLMAO

https://www.facebook.com/Kameleon74/videos/10208591687776538/


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> ROFLMAOROFLMAO
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Kameleon74/videos/10208591687776538/



Dieser Link ist abgelaufen, oder nur für eine bestimmte Gruppe verfügbar.


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2016)

Ok dann mal was anderes..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDYPCnw497k


oder 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzIaavtGgz0


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2016)

auch ein Problem mit der Motivation?


----------



## mnuesser (22 Januar 2016)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/philippjahner/ehrliche-nachrichten#.eyNDK4rO6

geil wie doof manche sind...


----------



## vollmi (22 Januar 2016)

Der ist ja herrlich  "Aber irgendwie habe ich mir von der Evolution mehr versprochen" geilster kommentar


----------



## vollmi (22 Januar 2016)

Heute isses Kühl. Muss sich sogar unser Wappentier warm anziehen.


----------



## FvE (25 Januar 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Heute isses Kühl. Muss sich sogar unser Wappentier warm anziehen.



Ihr Schweizer seit da schon lustig.
Im Radio habe ich gehört, dass wenn die Kantonsfahne ein Tier enthält, man die Fahne so aufhängen muss, dass der Arsch des Tieres nicht zur Schweizer Flagge zeigt


----------



## mariob (26 Januar 2016)

Hi,
gerade bei Fefe gefunden:
https://twitter.com/LargeCardinal/status/682591420969029632
ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO

Ich kann kaum noch grüßen, rofl
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/LargeCardinal/status/682591420969029632



Ist natürlich idiotisch, aber das Hauptproblem ist doch 
der Benutzer, der diese Einstellungen beibehält, oder 
habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## mnuesser (26 Januar 2016)

Jedem, der bei der IBN solcher Geräte nicht als erstes das Passwort ändert, sollte man den Popo versohlen...


----------



## ohm200x (26 Januar 2016)

Hm,

an sich gebe ich euch ja recht.
Allerdings war ich bei meiner FritzBox zu faul dazu. Allerdings sind die aktuellen Keys  dort auch länger und stehen in keinem Zusammenhang zur MAC oder der Seriennummer. Die SSID habe ich geändert und anmelden unbekannter Geräte ist deaktiviert. 

Falls doch wer in mein WLAN kommt ist er einen Schritt zu weit gegangen, nämlich durch meine Haustür.


----------



## Feng (30 Januar 2016)

Liebe geht durch den Magen – aber dann hat mein Mann noch einen anderen Weg gefunden.


----------



## scrolllkock (30 Januar 2016)

Feng schrieb:


> Liebe geht durch den Magen – aber dann hat mein Mann noch einen anderen Weg gefunden.



War des nicht in Veitshöchheim?


----------



## Feng (31 Januar 2016)

Ja, genau! Das hat mir so gut gefallen, dass es hier auch seinen Platz nehmen soll!
(Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wer das gesagt hat...)


----------



## mariob (3 Februar 2016)

Hi,
man beachte auch WO der sitzt:
http://www.traveller.com.au/in-flight-entertainment-dog-sits-perfectly-in-plane-seat-gmipkp

Gruß
Mario


----------



## PN/DP (3 Februar 2016)

Bevor der da sitzen durfte hat die Crew ihn sicher befragt, ob er mit dem Handling des Emergency Exit vertraut ist... 

Harald


----------



## Krumnix (3 Februar 2016)

Warum stinken Furze?




-> Damit auch Schwerhörige was davon haben!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Februar 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 31574


Anhang anzeigen 31575



Proost !!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 Februar 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 31595


Bram.....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Februar 2016)

Wow cool, was man mit Siemenssteuerungen alles machen kann:

http://www.industr.com/A-und-D-Magazin/de_DE/themen/Panorama/stilles-oertchen-mit-logik-851997


----------



## rheumakay (10 Februar 2016)

*Kartoffeln*

Kartoffeln


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2016)

Fünf Euro in die Macho-Kasse


----------



## rheumakay (11 Februar 2016)

Gerne.. das isses wert


----------



## rheumakay (11 Februar 2016)

*Elektrik für Dummies*

Elektrik für Dummies (sind keine Fotos von meinem Arbeitgeber  )


----------



## Krumnix (16 Februar 2016)

Gerichtsverhandlung nach einem Autounfall. Der Anwalt des schuldigen Fahrers fragt den Kläger: "Ist es richtig, dass Sie nach dem Unfall meinem Mandanten gesagt haben, sie seien nicht verletzt?" 

 "Natürlich habe ich das gesagt, aber dazu müssen Sie wissen, wie sich die Sache abgespielt hat: 
 Also, ich reite mit meinem Pferd ruhig die Straße entlang. Da kommt das Auto angerast und wirft uns in den Graben. Das war vielleicht ein Durcheinander, das können sie sich nicht vorstellen. Ich lag auf dem Rücken, die Beine in die Luft - und mein braves altes Pferd auch. Da steigt der Fahrer aus, kommt auf uns zu und sieht, dass mein Pferd sich ein Bein gebrochen hat. 

 Darauf zieht er wortlos eine Pistole und erschießt es. Danach sieht er mich an und fragt: 'Sind sie auch verletzt?' 
 Nun frage ich Sie, Herr Rechtsanwalt, was hätten Sie geantwortet?"


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Februar 2016)

*Woher kenne ich das Mädel nur?*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Februar 2016)

Endlich mal ne sinnvolle Statistik


----------



## ducati (22 Februar 2016)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQKF5epUAAAkFGL.jpg


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 März 2016)

Der Freier ist mit den Leistungen der Dame nicht zufrieden und will nicht bezahlen. Sie besteht dagegen auf ihre Bezahlung. Nach einigem Hin und Her landet die Angelegenheit vor Gericht.
Als nun einige Wochen später beide vor dem Gerichtssaal auf den Beginn der Verhandlungen warteten, kam der Richter heraus und sagte: "Wir haben ein Problem. Heute ist Tag der offenen Tür und wir haben eine Schulklasse zu Besuch. Da können wir ein so delikates Thema nicht verhandeln. Daher hätte ich einen Vorschlag - wir machen eine Immobilien-Sache daraus."
Gesagt, getan.
Der Richter fragt: "Herr Angeklagter, bitte erklären Sie uns doch, warum Sie die Miete für die Wohnung nicht bezahlen wollen."
Der Mann antwortet: "Herr Richter, das ist ganz einfach: Erstens war es ein ungepflegter Altbau, zweitens viel zu feucht und drittens waren die Räume zu groß."
Darauf der Richter: "Das sind ja harte Anschuldigungen. Was hat die Vermieterin dazu zu sagen?"
Die Frau entgegnet: "Das es sich um einen Altbau handelt, hat er gesehen, bevor er eingezogen ist. Feucht geworden ist die Wohnung erst, nachdem er eingezogen war. Und was bitteschön kann ich dafür, wenn er so kleine Möbel hat!?!"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2016)

http://img7.kozzi.com/b2/14/631/photo-25988881-woman-soldering.jpg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2016)

Nachtrag zum Weltfrauentag ... 

https://www.facebook.com/extra3/videos/10153563383738918/


----------



## MasterOhh (9 März 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> http://img7.kozzi.com/b2/14/631/photo-25988881-woman-soldering.jpg



Die Dame wundert sich wahrscheinlich warum das nicht funktioniert. Aber Gentleman wie ich bin, hätte ich ohne zu zögern den Stecker des Lötkolbens angeschlossen. Der Erfolg wäre sofort spürbar gewesen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 März 2016)

Heute im Netz eine Pflanze gekauft. 
 Eben kam eine Mail: "Ihre Bestellung ist eingegangen." 
 Voll ärgerlich. Grad 'ne neue bestellt.


----------



## spshugo (10 März 2016)

Ich musste schon 3 mal schauen bis ich das erkannt hab.
Mal ne dumme Frage. Ist ein Lötkolben mit so einem langen Heizstab noch gescheit bedienbar? Ich hätt jetzt keinen Plan wie ich damit noch zielsicher löten könnte.


----------



## Morymmus (10 März 2016)

Also zum löten auf Mainboards (danach sieht für mich das Bild aus) ist das eher nix ;-)
Aber die beheizten Stemmeisen zum verlöten von Dachrinnen sind noch deutlich länger.... :-D

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (10 März 2016)

Schaut so bissel aus wie mein Ersa 30. Erster Lötkolben um Drähte zusammen zu Pappen und auf Streifenraster-Platinen zu basteln. Dafür war der OK.

Heute nutze ich bei der Arbeit sowas http://www.voelkner.de/products/203...FSQ47W1Iy78K45VRFec9-T4nEg3J4mM4oKRoCCcnw_wcB (Weller WXP120) um auf Mainboards zu löten.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Feng (10 März 2016)

Doch doch das geht - sogar sehr gut - allerdings nur bei sehr sehr heißen Damen!


----------



## vollmi (11 März 2016)

Schon sehr geil!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2016)

In einer Backerei in Stuttgart.

"Einen Kaffee, bitte."
"Wie hätten Sie den gerne den Kaffee?"
"Schwäbisch."
Schwabisch?"
"Alles rein, was nix extra kostet."


----------



## mariob (22 März 2016)

Hi,
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ente-wasserstab-vermietung/353306476-232-5861

Gruß
Mario


----------



## e4sy (23 März 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> http://img7.kozzi.com/b2/14/631/photo-25988881-woman-soldering.jpg



Das ist doch wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass man Dummheit riechen kann


----------



## Sylux (23 März 2016)

Damals schrieb Gebs folgendes:



Gebs schrieb:


> [...]
> teile ich Dir mit,
> dass mein Lieblingspolitiker
> Guido Westerwelle
> ...



R.I.P.
18. März 2016


----------



## Peter Wahlen (23 März 2016)

was ist eigentlich PRIFINET ?

siehe
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/simatic-...gnose/simatic-teleservice/seiten/default.aspx

(2 Zeilen über der Wolke)

Ich hoffe, das ist nur ein Schreibfehler und nicht ein neues Netz.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 März 2016)

Peter Wahlen schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich PRIFINET ?
> 
> siehe
> http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/simatic-...gnose/simatic-teleservice/seiten/default.aspx
> ...



Schon in der Bibel steht:

Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, werfe als Erster einen Stein auf Sie (ich denke, dass sollte eigentlich Siemens heißen)

Ich möchte nicht wissen, in wie vielen meiner Publikationen Fehler sind, die ich überlesen habe, weil ich ja weiß was da stehen soll


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 März 2016)

An alle Star Wars Fans:

Schaut das mal lieber nicht an:

http://www.blick.ch/star-des-tages/star-des-tages-cara-34-aus-lingen-d-id4815156.html


----------



## ohm200x (24 März 2016)

Da passt die Werbung von K&L: "Wenn ich Bohnenstangen sehen will, geh ich in den Garten".


----------



## Hummel73 (26 März 2016)

Sitzen zwei Blinde auf einer Parkbank. Muss der eine niesen. Sagt der andere: "Mach mir auch 'n Bier auf."


----------



## mariob (31 März 2016)

Hi,
die Jungs haben wieder einmal einen geilen Treffer gelandet:
https://fb-kundendienst.de/kundendienst-bei-schogetten/

ROFLMAO
Mario


----------



## RONIN (31 März 2016)

Ist zwar nicht viel aber...

Ein Kollege ist gerade hier im Büro aufgestanden und hat gesagt dass er Eine rauchen geht.
Er meinte ihm rauche von der Arbeit schon der Kopf, deswegen müsse er jetzt nachfüllen gehen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 März 2016)

Ich bin vorher am Bahnhof vorbei gelaufen.
Hat mich eine Prostituierte angesprochen: "für 30€ mach ich alles."
Ratet mal, wer gerade mein Wohnzimmer tapeziert.


----------



## Feng (3 April 2016)

nur für Autoliebhaber


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2016)

Der Fachbegriff ist hier aber nicht Spaltmaß, sondern Kamelzehe 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cameltoe


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 April 2016)

Bei die Asiaten ist der Schlitzt doch immer Quer......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Bei die Asiaten ist der Schlitzt doch immer Quer......



Meinst Du, wir sind bei #4646 auf Photoshop reingefallen?


----------



## mariob (5 April 2016)

Hi,
Fernwartung in neuer Dimension:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Viwwetf0gU
Was mir da für Möglichkeiten einfallen.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> Fernwartung in neuer Dimension:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Viwwetf0gU
> Was mir da für Möglichkeiten einfallen.....
> ...



und ein paar Luftballons für ein paar Cent holen das Teil vom Himmel ? Lächerlich


----------



## shrimps (6 April 2016)

Hmm,
Geldabhängig ist das wohl niemals:
Eine Handvoll Flugenten holen schließlich auch nen Jumbo vom Himmel
LG
Shrimps


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 April 2016)

Wenn ich beruflich zur Deutschen Post wechsle,
arbeite ich dann bei einer Briefkastenfirma?


----------



## Feng (6 April 2016)

Gruß Feng


----------



## mariob (9 April 2016)

Hi,
das will ich auch mal noch hier teilen:
http://www.orgon-produkte.de/hhg_heilige_handgranate.php
Bei denen ist was los.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## HaDi (9 April 2016)

Und ich dachte die heilige Handgranate braucht man zur Bekämpfung von Killerkarnickeln...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Feng (9 April 2016)

TOLL! Jetzt fragt sich natürlich gleich, ob die HHGs auch steuerlich absetzbar sind. 
Hier sind jetzt insbesondere die GRÜNEN aufgefordert!

Gruß Feng


----------



## mariob (10 April 2016)

Hi,
@Hadi, .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vollmi (10 April 2016)

HaDi schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die heilige Handgranate braucht man zur Bekämpfung von Killerkarnickeln...



Sie hilft aber auch gegen wildgewordene Würmer.

Aber vergiss nicht bis drei zu zählen. Weder sollst du bis vier zählen, 
noch sollst du zählen bis zwei, es sei denn du schreitest fort, 
um zu zählen bis zu drei.

mfG René


----------



## Feng (10 April 2016)

What is the differece between a good and a very good secretary?
A good secretary says: "Good morning, boss!"
A very good secretary says: "It´s morning, boss!"

Gruß Feng


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 April 2016)

Hier mein Zeugnis, Mama

Watt denn, Kevin?
Dat kann doch nicht den Lehrer sein Ernst sein.
Ich hab doch imma mit Dich geübt.


----------



## thomass5 (17 April 2016)

Hier könnte eine Signatur stehen, mit welchem Gerät der Beitrag verfasst wurde.


----------



## Januar (25 April 2016)

Als ich gestern auf dem Weg nach Hause war, kam mir ein Schwarzer entgegen, der einen Fernseher unter dem Arm trug.
Da dachte ich mir... "Der sieht doch aus wie meiner!"
Also bin ich schnell nach Hause gelaufen, um nachzuschauen.
Aber meiner saß noch im Keller und hat Schuhe geputzt.


----------



## Wu Fu (26 April 2016)

Finde ich nicht wirklich lustig.


----------



## magier (27 April 2016)

*lesetest*

Einfach nur mal schnell vorlesen Bitte.


----------



## Januar (27 April 2016)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht wirklich lustig.



Schwarzer Humor ist halt wie Essen.... hat nicht jeder


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 April 2016)

Januar schrieb:


> Schwarzer Humor ist halt wie Essen.... hat nicht jeder



Glatteis...


----------



## BillHearts (27 April 2016)

Wer weltweit unterwegs ist hat manchmal nicht den richtige Adapter dabei.
Als HW- und SW-Spezialisten gibt es aber immer eine Lösung


----------



## KingHelmer (27 April 2016)

Sowas hab ich auch schon live gesehen!


----------



## marlob (27 April 2016)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich auch schon live gesehen!



Selbst gebaut?


----------



## KingHelmer (27 April 2016)

Ich doch nicht, ich würde doch niemals so einen Schrott zusammenbauen!
Jeder weiß doch, dass man hierfür besser Büroklammern verwendet, als Aluminiumfolie


----------



## M-Ott (28 April 2016)

Ich habe mal etwas viel besseres gesehen. Leider habe ich seinerzeit kein Foto gemacht.
Einen selbst gebauten Netzstecker. Zwei Hälften aus Holz, mit einer Holzschraube zusammengehalten, die Kontaktstifte waren zwei Messingröhrchen, am Ende jeweils ca. 5 mm platt gehämmert. Der Anschluss der Adern und gleichzeitig die Befestigung der Stifte im Stecker erfolgte mit je einem Nagel, der durch die Ader und das Messingröhrchen ins Holz ging.


----------



## vollmi (28 April 2016)

Da fuühl ich mich mit dem weggedremelten schutzleiterstift des Notebooknetzteil gar nicht mehr wie ein verbrecher. [emoji57]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 April 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da fuühl ich mich mit dem weggedremelten schutzleiterstift des Notebooknetzteil gar nicht mehr wie ein verbrecher. [emoji57]



Hier fehlt der Schutzleiter auch – ganz schön verantwortungslos, oder?

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=724706cd48c2074b99adae8126c7307f&oe=57A99536


----------



## Gleichstromer (28 April 2016)

Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Hier fehlt der Schutzleiter auch – ganz schön verantwortungslos, oder?



Halb so wild, die Zuleitung fehlt ja auch ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 April 2016)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Halb so wild, die Zuleitung fehlt ja auch ...



Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob eine Dämmung "überbrückt wird 
und die Zuleitung von hinten kommt.

Aber, wenn es Dein Projekt ist, kannst Du es ja besser beurteilen. 

Am Querschnitt habt Ihr nicht gespart, das ist löblich.


----------



## ohm200x (28 April 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Am Querschnitt habt Ihr nicht gespart, das ist löblich.



Wieso, das sieht mir nach normalem 1,5qmm aus. Das sind keine Nägel wie ich zuerst vermutete. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Feng (28 April 2016)

Das passt doch hier zur Stimmung

Gruß Feng




Wochenende: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Montag:


----------



## Blockmove (28 April 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da fuühl ich mich mit dem weggedremelten schutzleiterstift des Notebooknetzteil gar nicht mehr wie ein verbrecher. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Schweizer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2016)

Schwertransporter !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2016)

Schwertransporter !

Anhang anzeigen 32680


----------



## Morymmus (6 Mai 2016)

Vielleicht auch nur zu heiß gewaschen ;-) 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hesse (6 Mai 2016)

Aber nicht zulässig, für solche Ladung sind Ketten mit Spannern zu verwenden und keine Spanngurte,

  wenn das die Autobahnpolizei sieht …..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Mai 2016)

Heute ist ja Muttertag ...


----------



## ohm200x (9 Mai 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Heute ist ja Muttertag ...



... und hast ihr auch Blumen geschenkt?

Gruß ohm200x

P.S. Nettes Video


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2016)

Früher hieß es: 'Ess deinen Teller auf sonst scheint morgen nicht die Sonne'
heute haben wir Dicke Kinder und Globale Erwärmung.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Mai 2016)

Meine mentale Verfassung ist besäufniserregend.

Oder auf: "Sie kommen mir bekannt vor."
einfach antworten: "Sie schauen zu viele Pornos."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2016)

Designer werden immer gut bezahlt ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2016)

Designer werden immer gut bezahlt ...
Anhang anzeigen 32749


----------



## Feng (12 Mai 2016)

Frage an den Polizeipräsidenten in Köln: 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem langen Rock und einem Minirock?
Antwort: Die Zugriffszeit!


----------



## Feng (12 Mai 2016)

*Ein Afrikaner auf dem Arbeitsamt: "Ich suche Arbeit!".*

*Daraufhin der Beamte:*
*"Da habe ich den passenden Job für Sie. Eine reiche Familie sucht einen vertrauenswürdigen Hausmeister, der auf ihr Haus aufpasst. Sie können dort bei freier Kost und Logie wohnen, jederzeit ihre Freunde einladen, Partys feiern und den Swimmingpool benutzen. Zusätzlich verdienen Sie 1.000,-- Euro netto die Woche und dürfen den Ferrari Ihres Chefs als Dienstwagen benutzen".*

*Daraufhin der Afrikaner: "Das hört sich unglaublich an. Sie wollen mich sicher nur verarschen".*

*Erwidert der Beamte: "Wer hat denn damit angefangen?"*


----------



## jensemann (12 Mai 2016)

*ROFL*
Aber bitte den Moslem editieren, evtl durch "Nordafrikanischen Migranten" ersetzen 
Ich selbst kann mich für keine der gängigen Glaubenslehren erwärmen, mir ist der Glaube anderer aber auch egal


----------



## Hummel73 (13 Mai 2016)

Der Erfinder des Porsches stirbt und kommt in den Himmel. Petrus empfängt ihn und sagt: "Ferdinand Porsche, wegen Deines großen Verdienstes für die Entwicklung des Autos hast Du einen Wunsch frei." Ferdinand Porsche denkt kurz nach und antwortet: "Gut, lass mich bitte eine Stunde mit Gott sprechen." Petrus nickt, bringt ihn zum Thronsaal und stellt ihn Gott vor.
Porsche fragt Gott: "Lieber Gott, bei Deinem Entwurf "Die Frau", wo warst Du mit Deinen Gedanken, als Du "Sie" erfunden hast?" Gott : "Wie meinst Du das?" Porsche: "Na ja, Dein Entwurf hat viele Fehler. Sieh mal:
 1. Die  Vorderseite ist nicht aerodynamisch.
 2. Der Lärmpegel ist permanent zu hoch.
 3. Sie ist 5 bis 6 Tage im Monat total aus der Spur.
 4. Die Rückseite hängt zu lose.
 5. Sie muss konstant neu lackiert und gestylt werden.
 6. Der Auspuff ist zu nahe an der Einspritzung.
 7. Die Scheinwerfer sind oft zu klein.
 8. Der  Verbrauch liegt viel zu hoch.
 9. Die Wartungskosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zur Nutzung.
Gott denkt kurz nach und antwortet: "Ferdinand, Ferdinand, das mag wohl so sein, aber laut Statistik benutzen mehr Männer meine Erfindung als deine."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Mai 2016)

"Wie viele Rollen Tapeten haben Sie denn gekauft, um den Flur zu  tapezieren?", fragt der neu eingezogene Reihenhausbesitzer seinen  Nachbarn. "Zehn." antwortet dieser.
Nach einer Woche sehen sie sich wieder: "Ich habe von den zehn Rollen sieben übrig behalten", sagt der eine vorwurfsvoll.
"Ich damals auch!"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Mai 2016)

Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum man vor der Untersuchung alle Metallteile ablegen muss


----------



## Fabpicard (22 Mai 2016)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum man vor der Untersuchung alle Metallteile ablegen muss



Die Herren vom BWZK in Koblenz, hatte vor Jahren mal aus gegebenem Anlass mit einem auszumusternden MRT einen "Test" gemacht...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMraD2Bo2WQ

Wie du siehst, sollte man noch weniger unter Atemschutz in solch einen Raum rein gehen 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Morymmus (22 Mai 2016)

Dafür kann man im Raum darunter mit Sicherheitsschuhen an der Decke laufen.... also...ähm....hab ich gehört! [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Mai 2016)

Was macht ein Pirat am Computer?
Die "Enter"-Taste drücken


----------



## nade (23 Mai 2016)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Dafür kann man im Raum darunter mit Sicherheitsschuhen an der Decke laufen.... also...ähm....hab ich gehört! [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]
> 
> gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk



Denke, aber nur mit den Klassischen. Alu und Kuststoffsohlen und Kappen, da wirds warscheinlich schon schwer.


----------



## vollmi (23 Mai 2016)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum man vor der Untersuchung alle Metallteile ablegen muss



Ich finds immer geil dass die Dinger nicht auseinanderfliegen. Wenn man bedenkt das da fast ne Tonne Kupfer und Eisen um einen rumrotieren 

mfG René


----------



## Morymmus (23 Mai 2016)

Mir hat mal ein Techniker, der so eine Anlage aufbaute, erklärt, das man nur deswegen mit rotierenden Magnetfeldern arbeitet, weil statische Felder die Blutzirkulation stoppen würden... [emoji15] 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## EulenAuge (25 Mai 2016)

"Ein Bayer fragt meine Freundin und mich neulich: 'Kerts ihr zam? - Nein, wir haben keinen Besen.' "


----------



## magier (25 Mai 2016)

http://www.amazon.de/review/ROVXGOP...re=sports&tag=spasjunkdedas-21#wasThisHelpful


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2016)

Makaber, aber hat alles was man dazu braucht..................

Das schärfste ist die Beschriftung "Failsafe"

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Hesse (27 Mai 2016)

Tommi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 32931


  Nach welchem SIL ist sowas zu bauen?
  Welcher PL wird erreicht?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2016)

Tommi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 32931
> 
> Makaber, aber hat alles was man dazu braucht..................
> 
> ...



Auch ganz interessant wenn man mal nach dieser "Fred A. Leuchter Inc." googled.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2016)

Mich würd mal Intressieren was die Schalter 
Double und Singel bedeuten. Medium oder
gut durch?


----------



## Feng (27 Mai 2016)

Ich vermute Sparsamkeit & Effektivität! Da werden dann immerhin 2 in Reihe geschaltet.
Früher waren die noch effektiver mit "7 auf einen Streich"...


----------



## Morymmus (27 Mai 2016)

Mich interessiert auch die Schalterstellung "Test" [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] 


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2016)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Mich interessiert auch die Schalterstellung "Test" [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]
> 
> 
> gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk



O ja, mich auch...


----------



## mariob (27 Mai 2016)

Öhm,
irgendwie ist hier schlechter Umgang, hier gefällt es mir zur Zeit.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2016)

Zu Single und Double hab ich was gefunden:
Es gibt tatsächlich je nach Bundesstaat verschiedene Sequenzen mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen, Zeit dauern und Wiederholungen.
Also nicht einfach nur Strom einschalten und abwarten.
Dieses Arschloch von Fred A. Leuchter nennt sich tatsächlich Ingenieur des Todes.
Er hat die meisten der elektrischen Stühle in den USA modernisiert.
Da die meisten Pharmakonzerne mittlerweile sich dagegen wehren, dass ihre Mittel für Giftspritzen verwendet werden, gibt es wohl sogar eine Diskussion über die Renaissance der elektrischen Stühle.
Also Vorsicht wenn demnächst englische Fragen zu Zeiten und Schrittketten kommen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also Vorsicht wenn demnächst englische Fragen zu Zeiten und Schrittketten kommen


Man glaubt gar nicht was es für Vorschriften beim Schlachten von Tieren gibt. Da musst der Stromstoß beim Töten im 100ms Raster (oder so in dem Rahmen) protokolliert werden. Nicht dass da jemand son bißchen mit der Zange auf dem Tier rumbrutzelt...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Mai 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Man glaubt gar nicht was es für Vorschriften beim Schlachten von Tieren gibt. Da musst der Stromstoß beim Töten im 100ms Raster (oder so in dem Rahmen) protokolliert werden. Nicht dass da jemand son bißchen mit der Zange auf dem Tier rumbrutzelt...



Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit, ich möchte mein Steak schließlich selber grillen


----------



## zako (28 Mai 2016)

Ein Berliner macht mit seiner Tochter Urlaub in Bayern. 
 Kaum angekommen, werden sie gleich auf ein Dorffest eingeladen, wo die Tochter von einem stattlichen jungen Bayern in landesüblicher Tracht zum Tanz aufgefordert wird. Als sie nach drei Tänzen wieder zu ihrem Vater zurückkehrt, sagt der: "Siehste, jetz haste ooch ma mit'n richtijen Bayern jetanzt!" "Nee, Papa," antwortet sie, "det war n Italiener". 
 "Quatsch!" sagt der Vater, "kieken Dir doch an: Die Seppelhosen, und der Hut mit'n Jamsbart - det is'n Bayer, 
 det sieht doch'n Blinda mit'n Krückstock!" 
 "Nee, Pappa, det ist n Italiener, er hat doch mit mir Italienisch jesprochen!" 
 "Wieso, wat hatta denn jesacht?" 
 "Ick wees nich, es klang wie ...'difickiano'


----------



## Tommi (28 Mai 2016)

> Dieses Arschloch von Fred A. Leuchter



Hallo Dieter,

*ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Feng (2 Juni 2016)

Definitionen:

*Wissenschaft*, wenn man in einem dunklen Tunnel eine schwarze Katze sucht. 
*Philosophie*, wenn man in einem dunklen Tunnel eine schwarze Katze sucht, die nicht da ist. 
*Theologie*, wenn man in einem dunklen Tunnel eine schwarze Katze sucht, die nicht da ist und ruft: "Ich hab sie!"


----------



## rheumakay (5 Juni 2016)

Ich habe letztens wieder Jaqueline nach langer Zeit wieder getroffen.
Sie sagt, dass Sie mittlerweile 3 Kinder hat.
Ich: Wie heißen denn deine Kinder ?
Sie: Kevin!
Ich: Hääh, und die anderen?
Sie: Die heißen auch alle Kevin !
Ich: Und wie hälst du die drei auseinander ??

Sie: An den Nachnamen


----------



## EulenAuge (8 Juni 2016)

stark


----------



## rheumakay (8 Juni 2016)

Er: Ich habe mir einen Hahn von einer griechischen Insel gekauft !
Ich: Kreta ?
Er: Ja, aber zum Glück nur morgens !!


----------



## rheumakay (8 Juni 2016)

*Einer der Hauptgründe für Stress ,
ist der tägliche Kontakt mit Idioten !!*


----------



## rheumakay (8 Juni 2016)

*Da will man mal in Ruhe arbeiten und dann plötzlich das :

KEINE LUST !!


*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Juni 2016)

So kanns gehen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Juni 2016)

Was ich wirklich nicht verstehe: Warum braucht man zum Grillen Grablichter?


----------



## Morymmus (12 Juni 2016)

Die Teelichter vielleicht im Glas auf dem Tisch?
Die Grablichter je nach dem, WAS man auf den Grill wirft.... [emoji6] 


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (12 Juni 2016)

Ist doch klar. 
Zum einen wegen der vielen Tiere die sterben mussten.

Zum anderen ... vegane Rostbratwurst...!

Ich frag mich immer warum alles genauso wie Fleisch oder Wurst aussehen und schmecken soll, wenn man es doch nicht essen will.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Juni 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Ist doch klar.
> Zum einen wegen der vielen Tiere die sterben mussten.
> 
> Zum anderen ... vegane Rostbratwurst...!
> ...


Dann hast Du Dich sicher auch schon gefragt, warum es Fleischsalat, Meeresfrüchtesalat, .. heißt, obwohl das nichts mit Salat zu tun hat.


----------



## ohm200x (12 Juni 2016)

Nun die Schweizer packen ja sogar noch Käse in den Wurstsalat


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Juni 2016)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Die Teelichter vielleicht im Glas auf dem Tisch?
> Die Grablichter je nach dem, WAS man auf den Grill wirft.... [emoji6]
> 
> 
> gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk



Du meinst dass Satzzeichen Leben retten können?

Wir essen Opa.

Wir essen, Opa.


----------



## vollmi (12 Juni 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer warum alles genauso wie Fleisch oder Wurst aussehen und schmecken soll, wenn man es doch nicht essen will.



Nur weil man keine Tiere töten will, heisst das ja nicht das einem Fleisch nicht doch schmecken würde. Ausserdem hat sich die Wurst und Burgerform auf dem Grill bewährt. Die natürliche Form von Fleisch ist ja auch nicht Wurst und Burger sondern allenfalls Steak.

Oder gibt es irgendeinen Gewinn wenn Vegetarier sich mit geschmacklosen Zeug geisseln statt Vegizeug zu essen das womöglich sogar nach Fleisch schmeckt?

mfG René


----------



## Hamsi (13 Juni 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nur weil man keine Tiere töten will, heisst das ja nicht das einem Fleisch nicht doch schmecken würde. Ausserdem hat sich die Wurst und Burgerform auf dem Grill bewährt. Die natürliche Form von Fleisch ist ja auch nicht Wurst und Burger sondern allenfalls Steak.
> 
> Oder gibt es irgendeinen Gewinn wenn Vegetarier sich mit geschmacklosen Zeug geisseln statt Vegizeug zu essen das womöglich sogar nach Fleisch schmeckt?
> 
> mfG René




Ich habe dieses Vegizeug probiert und meiner Meinung nach schmeckt das überhaupt nicht wie Fleisch.
Und falsch zubereitet dann auch noch nach nichts und hat eine komische konsistent.
Ich bleibe da eher beim Fleisch und töten muss ich dafür auch nicht. Einfach zum Bauern oder Fleischer meines Vertrauens und gut ist es.
Da zieht dann das Kommentar mit der "Quälerei bei der Haltung" auch nicht und den Tieren gehts bis zur Schlachtung gut.


----------



## vollmi (13 Juni 2016)

Hamsi schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Vegizeug probiert und meiner Meinung nach schmeckt das überhaupt nicht wie Fleisch.
> Und falsch zubereitet dann auch noch nach nichts und hat eine komische konsistent.



Jo aber richtig zubereitet schmeckt es gut. Man kann mit Freunden Grillen und sich n Burger gönnen ohne Tier wenn man das nicht will.
Ich wäre auch der erste der künstlich gezüchtetes Fleisch kaufen würde. Also ein Steak das nie geatmet hat.



> Ich bleibe da eher beim Fleisch und töten muss ich dafür auch nicht. Einfach zum Bauern oder Fleischer meines Vertrauens und gut ist es.
> Da zieht dann das Kommentar mit der "Quälerei bei der Haltung" auch nicht und den Tieren gehts bis zur Schlachtung gut.



Natürlich da gibts viele Abstufungen zwischen "Ich ess einem Lebenden Affen das Gehirn" und "ich ernähr mich nur von Licht". 

Mir gehen nur die doofen Kommentare auf den Geist wie "Vegis die Fleischersatz essen belügen sich selbst", "Vegis sollen salat essen" etc. Als ob Carnivoren was genommen wird wenn neben ihrem Steak ein Quornsteak mitgrillt. Keine Ahnung was einen da so stört.

Aber das ist eigentlich alles nicht mehr funny. 

mfG René


----------



## ohm200x (13 Juni 2016)

Moin,

Sorry will hier keinen den Platz auf dem Grill wegnehmen. 
Hatte erst am Freitag beim grillen ne Vegetarierin mit am Start.


----------



## jensemann (13 Juni 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sorry will hier keinen den Platz auf dem Grill wegnehmen.
> Hatte erst am Freitag beim grillen ne Vegetarierin mit am Start.



Und? Wie hat sie geschmeckt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2016)

Bitte nicht ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sorry will hier keinen den Platz auf dem Grill wegnehmen.
> Hatte erst am Freitag beim grillen ne Vegetarierin mit am Start.



Nur eine(r) ist etwas wenig, aber mit vier bis fünf 
sparst Du Dir das Rasenmähen.


----------



## ohm200x (14 Juni 2016)

jensemann schrieb:


> Und? Wie hat sie geschmeckt?



Am Start! Nicht auf dem Rost. 
Nett anzusehen, aber schon vergeben.


----------



## ohm200x (14 Juni 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nur eine(r) ist etwas wenig, aber mit vier bis fünf
> sparst Du Dir das Rasenmähen.



Dafür habe ich meinen "Shaun" (R40 Li aus dem Hause Gardena).


----------



## knabi (14 Juni 2016)




----------



## knabi (14 Juni 2016)

Dieser Moment, wenn der Dönermann das knusperige Fleisch schneidet und einem schon das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft...

...ist das bei euch Veganern auch so, wenn ihr das Gras mäht?


----------



## vollmi (15 Juni 2016)

Ich find das so cool


----------



## mariob (19 Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich denke das sollte hier rein:
http://www.spiegelfechter.com/wordp...24_1101824146527126_1530278276374397828_n.png


Mario


----------



## FvE (20 Juni 2016)

Ein Betrunkener der stinkt wie eine ganze Brauerei, steigt in einen Bus
Auf seinem Hemd alles voller Lippenstift,  hinter dem Ohr noch eine Kippe 
Er setzt sich neben einen Pfarrer, zieht eine Zeitung raus und fängt an zu lesen.
Nach ein paar Minuten fragt er den Pfarrer: "Vater, wodurch bekommt man Arthritis?"
"Mein Sohn, dass kommt vom lockeren Lebenswandel mit viel Alkohol, Zigaretten und billigen Frauen."
Sagt der Mann: "Boah, das ist ja mal ein Ding." Und ließt weiter in der Zeitung.
Dem Pfarrer tun seine Worte leid und er sagt zu dem Betrunkenen: "Mein Sohn, ich wollte Dich nicht beleidigen, wielange hast Du den schon Arthritis?"
"Oh, ich gar nicht, aber hier in der Zeitung steht, dass der Papst Arthritis hat."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juni 2016)

> Mit einer Frau zu diskutieren ist wie die AGBs zu lesen.
> Am Ende ignoriert man alles und wählt "ich stimme zu"!



..............


----------



## EulenAuge (22 Juni 2016)

mal etwas zum aktuellen Geschehen: Was denkt ihr eigentlich über Brexit?


----------



## vollmi (22 Juni 2016)

Du meinst das?


----------



## vollmi (23 Juni 2016)

Schon erstaunlich das die eine Fußballmannschaft zusammenbringen


----------



## Solaris (23 Juni 2016)

Da will man ins Fitnessstudio, stolpert über die eigene Sporttasche,  purzelt auf das Sofa und reißt sich dabei die Jogginghose wieder runter.  Und zu guter letzt bestellt man sich noch aus Versehen eine Pizza.


----------



## magier (29 Juni 2016)

Neuer Werkzeugwagen gefällig ?

http://debeste.de/11493/Coole-Idee


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2016)

...........


----------



## JaJa (2 Juli 2016)

Ok wir sind .... verloren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEmVzWLrxcE


----------



## ohm200x (2 Juli 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Ok wir sind .... verloren
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEmVzWLrxcE



Der Pilawa: "...doch das geht schon ..." und prüft mal schnell die Lage ;-)


----------



## Feng (2 Juli 2016)

Vom wem war noch das Wort: "Deutschland, das Land der Dichter und Denker" . . . . ??

PS: Immerhin ganz DICHT sind einige ganz oben tatsächlich nicht mehr...
und ich meine nicht nur einen Herrn Winterkorn...
sondern auch eine Frau...
...


----------



## magier (6 Juli 2016)

Weiß jemand, wo es die Felgen / Reifen zu kaufen gibt ? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TOV-NBD70

Damit könnte man das Parkplatzproblem in manchen Städten verringern.


----------



## EulenAuge (7 Juli 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Der Autofahrer zum Tankwart: "Kontrollieren Sie bitte auch die Reifen." — "Eins, zwei, drei, vier - alle da!"

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die alte Dame fragt am Strand den kleinen Max: "Werden hier viele Wracks angeschwemmt?"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Nein, Sie sind das erste..."

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"Also, Ihre Katze hat heute meinen Wellensittich gefressen!" [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Gut dass Sie es sagen, dann kriegt sie heute aber auch nichts mehr." [/FONT]


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2016)

Auch mal eine Maßnahme ...


----------



## Feng (12 Juli 2016)

Wunderwerk der Technik - alles geregelt - wir sind auf einem guten Weg - 

erinnert irgendwie an die Arbeitsweise der  "wir schaffen das! wir schaffen das! . . . " 
bis da mal der Blitz einschlägt . . . 

Gruß Feng


----------



## mariob (23 Juli 2016)

Hi,
sowas liest man selten, eine Aneinanderreihung wichtig klingender undefinierter Begriffe, ob die mehr können als kleine Kinder und Rentner erschrecken?
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/social-media-manager/497104887-105-3792

Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Juli 2016)

Wer meint er hätte einen beschissenen Job, es geht noch schlimmer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqgrPmsZvcw


----------



## mariob (23 Juli 2016)

Hi,
ein einfacher Lungenautomat reicht doch da auch. Das zeug ist doch eh warm.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ohm200x (23 Juli 2016)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wer meint er hätte einen beschissenen Job, es geht noch schlimmer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqgrPmsZvcw



Danke. Sehr interessant. 
Und doch möchte ich nicht tauschen.


----------



## Mr.Spok (29 Juli 2016)

.... so wirds gemacht....*ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 August 2016)

Wenn ich in Hamburg wohnen würde, würde ich darüber nachdenken, Gummistiefel und Schlauchboot zu kaufen:

http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/...245&uuid=D340285B-A65B-4895-8D5E-FCB9A8493352


----------



## EulenAuge (1 August 2016)

Ralf schrieb:


> Aus dem Bereich Realsatire:
> http://www.pickelfrei.de/
> Gruß
> 
> ...




zum heulen?


----------



## magier (5 August 2016)

Da war einer etwas zu schnell .... http://dradiowissen.de/beitrag/strafzettel-historisches-knoellchen-von-1895


----------



## EulenAuge (12 August 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Es war einmal ein Bauer, dem wuchs nichts als Hirse auf seinem Feld, und so konnte er keinen Reichtum erwerben. Er sehnte sich aber nach Reichtum und weinte oft des Nachts aus unerfülltem Verlangen. Er hatte noch nicht einmal genügend Geld, um eine Frau zu erwerben. Täglich schaute er über die Straße auf seinen Nachbarn, den Reichen, und dabei füllte sich sein Herz mit Neid. Er beobachtete, wie sich die vier schönen Frauen des Reichen um ihn sorgten, wie sie für ihn kochten und seine Felder bestellten. Er sah zu, wie die vielen Kinder im Hof spielen und auf den Feldern arbeiten. Der arme Mann beschloss also, Freundschaft mit dem reichen Mann zu schließen in der Hoffnung, der reiche Mann würde ihm genügend Geld leihen, damit auch er sich eine Frau erwerben könne. So hoffte er, dass sich auch seine Angelegenheiten allmählich verbessern würden. Der arme Mann nahm den größten Teil seiner Ersparnisse und ging ins Dorf, wo er das schönste Gewand kaufte, das er sich leisten konnte. [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Am nächsten Tag brachte er es seinem Nachbarn, dem reichen Mann, und schenkte es ihm. "Bitte, nimm mein Geschenk an, Nachbar. Ich bin dich besuchen gekommen, weil ich gern dein Freund werden möchte." [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der reiche Mann lächelte und nahm das Geschenk an, aber als er dann zu seines Nachbarn Haus hinüberblickte und sah, wie armselig es war, drehte er dem armen Mann den Rücken zu und sagte: "Ich nehme deine Achtung an, weil sie mir gebührt, aber so ein armseliger Kerl wie du kann nicht der Freund eines reichen Mannes werden." [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der arme Mann ging an den Fluss, setzte sich ans Ufer und weinte bitterlich. Seine Tränen fielen ins Wasser, und da erschien zu seinem Erstaunen eine dunkle Gestalt. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Deine Tränen haben mich angelockt. Ich bin die Fluss-Göttin und gehorche deinen Befehlen. Was willst du?" fragte sie. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Oh, gute Göttin, ich bin arm und allein und habe kein Geld, mir eine Frau zu erwerben", rief der arme Mann. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Da gab ihm die Göttin einen Beutel und sagte: "Hier, nimm diesen Beutel mit Bohnen. Wenn du heimkommst, wird er voller Geld sein." [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Freudig dankte ihr der arme Bauer und ging singend, den Beutel fest an sich gedrückt, nach Hause. Zu Hause angekommen, fand er, dass die Bohnen tatsächlich zu Geld geworden waren. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sogleich lief er zu dem reichen Bauern. "Schau, jetzt bin ich genauso reich wie du. Jetzt kann ich auch eine Frau erwerben und dein Freund werden", rief er strahlend. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Oh, ich freue mich für dich", sagte der reiche Mann. "Wenn du aber dein Geld verdoppeln willst, solltest du es mir überlassen. Komm in einem Monat zurück, dann hast du so viel, dass du dir zwei Frauen statt einer kaufen kannst." [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Augen des törichten Bauern leuchteten bei dem Gedanken, dass sich seine Wohlhabenheit verdoppeln würde, wenn er zwei Frauen hätte. Er übergab also dem reichen Mann seinen Beutel mit Geld, ging nach Hause und wartete ungeduldig, bis die dreißig Tage um waren. Am Ende der abgemachten Zeit ging der arme Mann wieder ins Haus des reichen Mannes, um seine Einlage abzuholen. Zu seinem Entsetzen war der reiche Mann aber taub und stumm geworden. Er konnte weder hören noch sprechen und gab nur törichte Laute wie "ba, ba, ba" von sich. Der arme Mann rief und gestikulierte, aber der reiche Mann schüttelte nur verständnislos den Kopf. [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Schließlich zerrte der arme Mann seinen reichen taubstummen Nachbarn zum Richter. Auch der Richter konnte die Zeichen des Taubstummen nicht entziffern und rief einen klugen Mann, der alle Zeichen und Töne der Taubstummen verstand. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dieser Dolmetscher machte dem Taubstummen das Zeichen: "Hast du Geld von diesem armen Bauern angenommen?" [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Ba, ba, ba", antwortete der Bauer und schüttelte Hände und Finger. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Dolmetscher wandte sich an den Richter und sagte: "Der Mann hat gesagt, du seist ein dummer und unfähiger Richter." [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Das habe ich nicht gesagt!" rief der reiche Mann. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Richter lachte und wies dem armen Bauern die doppelte Menge des versprochenen Geldes mit der freundlichen Warnung zu: "Freund, eine Frau in der Hütte ist besser als zwei in der Zukunft."[/FONT]
:TOOL:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 August 2016)

Eh Alter, das ist FunZumFeierabend, nicht MoralZumFeierabend


----------



## EulenAuge (12 August 2016)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Eh Alter, das ist FunZumFeierabend, nicht MoralZumFeierabend



ein wenig Moral hat auch noch nie geschadet


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2016)

EulenAuge schrieb:


> ein wenig Moral hat auch noch nie geschadet



Hier schon!


----------



## RONIN (19 August 2016)

Warum so kompliziert über Sicherheitsrelais mit dem NOTAUS wenn es doch so einfach geht... 

Der Reset ist zugegeben ein wenig aufwändiger und der Seitenschneider sollte zumindest Rot/Gelb sein.


----------



## plc_typ (19 August 2016)

Zumindest musikalischer wie ich....


----------



## weißnix_ (19 August 2016)

Kostengünstige Not-Aus-Variante in höchstem Performancelevel.


----------



## MasterOhh (20 August 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 33720
> 
> Kostengünstige Not-Aus-Variante in höchstem Performancelevel.



Schaltet hier aber nur Einkanalig weg.


----------



## piksieben (20 August 2016)

Warum immer teuer kaufen, wenn es doch so einfach geht...


----------



## ohm200x (20 August 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Schaltet hier aber nur Einkanalig weg.



Mit der hier könnte man zweikanalig arbeiten:
http://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1...Mobile=&parentID=1371&groupID=1432&artID=3610


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2016)

An was erinnert mich bloß dieses T-Shirt


----------



## ohm200x (20 August 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> An was erinnert mich bloß dieses T-Shirt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 33721



Ich denke das sollen 20cm darstellen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 September 2016)

Gar nicht so abwegig


----------



## erzteufele (6 September 2016)

:twisted: könnte man auf verschiedenste alltagssituationen projizieren


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 September 2016)

Bitte beachten:


----------



## Morymmus (25 September 2016)

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi (25 September 2016)

Ist das Deine Sprungschanze in den Runkelkrug? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Morymmus (25 September 2016)

Warte, ich stell schnell mein Bier weg, dann kann ich antworten....      [emoji6] [emoji23] 



Du willst doch damit nicht etwa unterstellen, das Forentreffen sei eine dumme Idee??? [emoji15][emoji6]  
Für die Distanz Gummersbach <-> Bielefeld müsste ich aber wohl doch ordentlich Anlauf nehmen...

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassandra (1 Oktober 2016)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/09/gesundheitsminister-enthullt.html


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 Oktober 2016)

Wie soll Mann das jetzt sehen ?
Eine isolierte Einrichtung CAT5 Verbindung ?
Nur PUT....?


----------



## nade (5 Oktober 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wie soll Mann das jetzt sehen ?
> Eine isolierte Einrichtung CAT5 Verbindung ?
> Nur PUT....?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 34200


Die Beschriftung ist falsch, das ist eine Prototyp Leitung Cat 10e für nicht weniger als 1Tbit/s


----------



## jensemann (5 Oktober 2016)

nade schrieb:


> Die Beschriftung ist falsch, das ist eine Prototyp Leitung Cat 10e für nicht weniger als 1Tbit/s



Für GET ist aber eine weitere Leitung vorzusehen :lol:


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 Oktober 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wie soll Mann das jetzt sehen ?
> Eine isolierte Einrichtung CAT5 Verbindung ?
> Nur PUT....?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 34200



Wie einfach kann es sein. Engländer.......
*Fluid Category 5*

https://www.wras.co.uk/consumers/resources/glossary/fluid_categories/


----------



## Hesse (5 Oktober 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wie einfach kann es sein. Engländer.......
> *Fluid Category 5*
> 
> https://www.wras.co.uk/consumers/resources/glossary/fluid_categories/



  Jetzt muss ich mir aber ernsthafte Gedanken machen, in meinem Büro enden CAT5 Leitungen ohne „Abschluss“


----------



## nade (5 Oktober 2016)

Jetzt hab ich´s, das ist eine Leitung für die Siemens Logo mit Gardena BUS. *LOL*


----------



## Paule (8 Oktober 2016)

Mann und Frau kommen bei einem Autounfall ums Leben.
Beide kommen in den Himmel und sind ganz erstaunt als sie drei Türen sehen.
Zwei Türen für die Männer und eine Tür für die Frauen.
Über der ersten Tür für die Männer steht:   Für unterdrückte Männer (Pantoffelhelden)
Über der zweiten Tür für die Männer steht:   Für richtige Männer (Machos)
Über der Tür für die Frauen steht einfach nur:   Für Frauen
Als nun Petrus kommt ist er sehr überrascht, dass vor der Pantoffelheldentür unheimlich viele Männer stehen und vor der Macho-Tür nur ein einziger Mann steht.
So geht er auf diesen einzelnen Mann zu und sagt zu ihm: 
„So, so, du meinst also du seist ein richtiger Mann, oder warum hast du dich sonst vor diese Tür gestellt?
Darauf schaut sich der Mann ganz verlegen zu dem Frauen-Tor um
 und zeigt auf seine Frau die mit ihm beim Autounfall ums Leben kam und dabei stammelt:
„Die da, meine Frau, hat gesagt: Stell dich gefälligst bei dem Tor an, da geht es schneller.“


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Oktober 2016)

Die "Gendergerechte Begrüßung":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Wp_YOOv3QQ


----------



## magier (12 Oktober 2016)

Ein Traumberuf ... 
Aus der HNA vom 01.10.2016


----------



## Feng (13 Oktober 2016)

oder wäre 
Österreich und Dänemark 
doch näher . . .

http://www.ebay.de/itm/162236625818?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Ich suche immer noch die Steigerungsform von "Dilettantissima"  . . . :evil:


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Oktober 2016)

magier schrieb:


> Ein Traumberuf ...
> Aus der HNA vom 01.10.2016
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 34285



Absage bekommen.

Fehlende Deutschkenntnisse..


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 Oktober 2016)

Klares Statement


----------



## flubber (17 Oktober 2016)

Mein musikalisches Highlight des Tages: https://youtu.be/WVFHmzmSO0M


----------



## plc_typ (20 Oktober 2016)

kennt man...


----------



## flubber (21 Oktober 2016)

Ein Panda zum Wochenende


----------



## magier (21 Oktober 2016)

Wo ist denn das drinn vernäht ? Panda - Fell ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2016)

> Immer, wenn ihr Mann lange bei der Arbeit ist, holt sich die Frau ihren Liebhaber nach Hause. Irgendwann bekommt diese Besuche auch der 8-jährige Sohn des Ehepaares mit. Neugierig schleicht er sich ins Schlafzimmer und versteckt sich im Kleiderschrank, um zu sehen, was seine Mutter da mit dem fremden Mann macht.
> 
> Eines Tages kommt aber der Ehemann früher als gedacht nach Hause. Schnell versteckt die Frau ihren Liebhaber im Kleiderschrank.
> 
> ...



.............


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2016)

.............


----------



## mariob (23 Oktober 2016)

Physik anschaulich,
den wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjHD1U-QWv4


Gruß
Mario


----------



## plc_typ (24 Oktober 2016)

Jaja, Gravitation ist schon ne feine sache. 
Hier das Produkt welches  aus einem Übermaß eben dieser entsteht
https://youtu.be/wJw3Kst6zHA


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2016)

> Stichprobe ist keine geeignete Qulitätskontrolle von Kondomen.


...........


----------



## Paul (28 Oktober 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Stichprobe ist keine geeignete Qulitätskontrolle von Kondomen.


...und wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann häng ich mich auf.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Oktober 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...Stichprobe ist keine geeignete Qulitätskontrolle von Kondomen.........



Ironie ist: Wenn 15-jährige Mütter eine Schutzhülle über ihr iPhone ziehen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2016)

> Im Kinderkrankenhaus warten zwei kleine Jungs in ihren Betten auf ihre Operation.
> 
> „Hey, warum bis du hier?“ fragt der eine den anderen, der stocksteif daliegt und sich kaum rührt.
> 
> ...


...........


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Oktober 2016)

Was sagt ein Programmierer zu einem Germanisten?
"Ein Big-Mac Menü, bitte."


----------



## RobiHerb (30 Oktober 2016)

*Mahnende Worte*




Was versteht Ihr da?


----------



## PLC-Gundel (4 November 2016)

TOPMANAGER: Ein Unternehmen hat seine Spitzenleute auf ein teures Seminar geschickt. Sie sollen lernen, auch in ungewohnten Situationen Lösungen zu erarbeiten.
Am zweiten Tag wird einer Gruppe von Managern die Aufgabe gestellt, die Höhe einer Fahnenstange zu messen.
Sie beschaffen sich also eine Leiter und ein Bandmaß. Die Leiter ist aber zu kurz, also holen sie einen Tisch, auf den sie die Leiter stellen.
Es reicht immer noch nicht. Sie stellen einen Stuhl auf den Tisch, aber immer wieder fällt der Aufbau um. 
Alle reden durcheinander. Jeder hat andere Vorschläge zur Lösung des Problems.
Eine Frau kommt vorbei, sieht sich das Treiben an. Dann zieht sie wortlos die Fahnenstange aus dem Boden, legt sie auf die Erde, nimmt das Bandmaß, misst die Stange von einem Ende zum anderen, schreibt das Ergebnis auf einen Zettel und drückt ihn zusammen mit dem Bandmaß einem der Männer in die Hand und geht weiter. 
Kaum ist sie um die Ecke, sagt einer der Topmanager: "Das war wieder typisch Frau! Wir müssen die Höhe der Stange wissen und sie misst die Länge! Deshalb lassen wir weibliche Mitarbeiter auch nicht in den Vorstand."


----------



## Tommi (5 November 2016)

der ist auch gut für Schlosser und Elektriker...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 November 2016)

Den roten für 129 hatte ich:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2016)

aaaaaaaaaahh!


----------



## Paul (10 November 2016)

Was grenzt an Dummheit?

Kanada und Mexico


----------



## Feng (10 November 2016)

Gruß Feng


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2016)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Eine Frau kommt vorbei, sieht sich das Treiben an. Dann zieht sie wortlos die Fahnenstange aus dem Boden, legt sie auf die Erde, nimmt das Bandmaß, misst die Stange von einem Ende zum anderen, schreibt das Ergebnis auf einen Zettel und drückt ihn zusammen mit dem Bandmaß einem der Männer in die Hand und geht weiter.
> Kaum ist sie um die Ecke, sagt einer der Topmanager: "Das war wieder typisch Frau! Wir müssen die Höhe der Stange wissen und sie misst die Länge! Deshalb lassen wir weibliche Mitarbeiter auch nicht in den Vorstand."



Naja, sooo unrecht haben die Manager nun auch nicht.
Die Frau hat nicht gemessen wie tief die Fahnenstange im Boden steckte.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (10 November 2016)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2016)

............


----------



## JaJa (12 November 2016)

+++ EILMELDUNG +++

Dem beherzten Eingreifen einer Hundertschaft der Polizei ist es zu verdanken, dass eine nicht angemeldete Demonstration in Frankfurt innerhalb weniger Minuten 
aufgelöst werden konnte. Bei den Beteiligten wurden dutzende Schlagstöcke sowie Pyrotechnik im großen Umfang sichergestellt.

Nach Angaben der Polizei nahmen rund 50 Minderjährige im Alter zwischen drei und sechs Jahren an der Kundgebung teil. 
Augenzeugen berichten, dass die Beteiligten laustark Sprüche wie "Sankt Martin, Sankt Martin" und "Rabimmel, rabammel, rabumm, bumm bumm!" skandierten und dabei Schlagstöcke vor sich her trugen, an denen Brandsätze befestigt waren. 

 Ob es sich bei den Demonstranten, die sich als Besucher der Kindertagesstätte "Blaue Zwerge" ausgaben, um Mitglieder eines extremistischen Bündnisses handelt, wird derzeit noch geprüft. 
Die 43-jährige Leiterin der Gruppe wurde festgenommen und sitzt derzeit noch in Untersuchungshaft. Ein weiterer Mann (ließ seine halbe Jacke liegen) auf einem Pferd, der die Demonstration anzuführen schien, 
konnte sich im vollen Galopp dem Zugriff durch die Beamten entziehen. 

Wie die Polizei mitteilte, werden zudem mehrere Dutzend von den Demonstranten mitgeführte Kekse auf Drogen untersucht; das Ergebnis steht noch aus. 
Da mehrere Beamte von widerspenstigen Kindern gekratzt und laut Polizeibericht teilweise fies ans Schienbein getreten wurden, ergingen insgesamt 32 Strafanzeigen 
wegen schwerer Körperverletzung und Widerstandes gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte. 
17 Polizisten wurden krankgeschrieben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2016)

..............


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2016)

...............


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2016)

............


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 November 2016)

Was ist grün und blau und will keinen Sex?

Die Neue im Frauenhaus


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 November 2016)

Du bist was du isst

Also bin ich der King des Monats


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2016)

Mit Grüßen


----------



## FvE (18 November 2016)

Gar nicht mal so lustig:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2016)

Nicht mehr ganz so neu, aber ... lest selbst: 

Neue Studie ziegt: Nur Arschlöcher regen sich über Tippfelher auf


----------



## mariob (5 Dezember 2016)

Hi,
ohne Worte: http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2014/08/08/sexfit-fitness-ring-penis_n_5661045.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Dezember 2016)

Warum ich meine Tasse in der Firma immer von Hand spüle:

http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump496/thumbs/thumbs_picdump496_078.jpg


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2016)

Genau so


----------



## Fabpicard (12 Dezember 2016)

@Lipperlandstern: Wo gibt es das zu kaufen?


----------



## MSB (12 Dezember 2016)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> @Lipperlandstern: Wo gibt es das zu kaufen?



Ja, da würde ich mich auch einer Sammelbestellung anschließen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2016)

LINK zum Shirt


----------



## hucki (12 Dezember 2016)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Wo gibt es das zu kaufen?


Z.B. als T-Shirt bei Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Six-Stages-Debugging-Shirt-T-Shirt/dp/B01BIU1AK4?th=1


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Dezember 2016)

Tut mir leid Leute. Mein bevorzugtes Arbeits-T-Shirt ist und bleibt:
https://www.amazon.de/Hingucker-T-Shirt-Sexiest-Alive-Spassurkunde/dp/B00F4P6CTE


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2016)

Ich trage neutrale T-Shirts ... und solche verschenke ich:

https://ih1.redbubble.net/image.283...5ca27c6,front-c,650,630,900,975-bg,f8f8f8.jpg


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Ich kann der Preisgestaltung nur zustimmen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Dezember 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich trage neutrale T-Shirts ... und solche verschenke ich:
> 
> https://ih1.redbubble.net/image.283...5ca27c6,front-c,650,630,900,975-bg,f8f8f8.jpg



Hier noch eine andere Variante ...

https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=aa90df9077838e5e0d794adb84041024&oe=58D13571


----------



## Fenly (13 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich kann der Preisgestaltung nur zustimmen!
> Anhang anzeigen 35167



Ich bin für die Einführung


----------



## ukofumo (13 Dezember 2016)

Was sind das für Frauen, die zu so etwas fähig sind?", fragt man sich  unwillkürlich angesichts des neuesten Falles von gefährlicher  Vernachlässigung, der sich letztes Wochenende im Ruhrgebiet ereignete ..
Wie  erst jetzt bekannt wurde, befreite die Polizei am Sonntag gegen Mittag  aus einer Eigentumswohnung einen kurz vor dem Verdursten stehenden  schlecht ernährten 37-jährigen Mann.
Nachbarn hatten die Ordnungshüter alarmiert nachdem sie ungewöhnliche Kratzgeräusche in der Wohnung hörten.
Die  Ehefrau des Mannes, war am Morgen für ein Wochenende mit den Kindern zu  den Großeltern gefahren und den Mann dabei seinem Schicksal überlassen.
In der Wohnung fanden die Mitarbeiter der Polizei keinerlei altersgerechte Getränke.
"Nur Wasser, Tee und Säfte, so etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen" so der noch sichtlich mitgenommene Polizeibeamte.
Er  und seine Kollegen erleben so einiges, aber in jener Wohnung fanden sie  nicht einmal genügend Nahrung für eine einzige Männermahlzeit.
Nur  Müsli, Milchprodukte und Rohstoffe wie Kartoffeln, Reis oder Eier - die  vor dem Verzehr erst noch verarbeitet werden müssten - befanden sich in  der Küche.
Die Regale der Wohnung quollen über von  kulturwissenschaftlicher Fachliteratur. Aber es fand sich keine einzige  Männer-, Auto- oder Fußballzeitschrift. Auch kein Fernseher oder  Computer.
Die Beamten brachten den Mann in eine Kriseneinrichtung der gastronomischen Hilfe einer Kneipe im Bochumer Bermuda 3eck...
Der  Leiter der Einrichtung päppelte den Mann persönlich mühsam über Stunden  mit Bier und Korn wieder auf. Mitarbeiter des zuständigen Pizzaservice  verteilten Ihre Notrufnummer - auch in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft  des Mannes.
"Warum erst jetzt ??" fragten einige ...
Oftmals sind  Männer - die Opfer dieser Form von Vernachlässigung geworden sind -  schlicht und einfach nicht in der Lage selbst um Hilfe zu bitten.
!!! Junge Frauen seien mit der Haltung und Pflege eines Mannes häufig überfordert !!!
Der  zuerst possierlich wirkende Mann werde schnell zu einer Belastung, wenn  er nach der Balz seine typischen Verhaltensweisen der Sesshaftigkeit  ausbilde.
Spätestens wenn die ersten Kinder da seien bleibe den Frauen neben ihrer
Berufstätigkeit kaum noch Zeit für den Mann.
Böse Absicht sei es eigentlich so gut wie nie - die Frauen dazu bewege ihren Mann alleine zu Hause zu lassen.
Aber Fälle wie dieser erschüttern auch die Einsatzkräfte : "Der Ärmste hat nur noch 110 Kilo gewogen."
Fassungsloses Kopfschütteln ...
Dem Mann geht es glücklicherweise wieder den Umständen entsprechend gut. Aber das Entsetzen bleibt.
Nachbarn  und Anwohner stellten Flachmänner und Sixpacks unter dem Balkon des  Opfers auf und entzündeten Kerzen um ein Zeichen gegen die  Vernachlässigung Schutzbefohlener zu setzen.


----------



## magier (21 Dezember 2016)

Da nimmt man einmal seinen Privatwagen mit auf Dienstreise ins Ausland .. und was macht der Zoll ?






Frohe Feiertage @ all

Mfg


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (26 Dezember 2016)

Für alle die noch keinen Kalender für 2017 haben 

https://shop.heise.de/katalog/schwarze-locher-kalender-2017

Dachte erst an einen Fake, aber das ist ernst gemeint.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich kann der Preisgestaltung nur zustimmen!
> Anhang anzeigen 35167



Die haben es übrigens in's Fernsehen geschafft:
http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/index.php?seite=7&id=46351

AB Minute 28
Heute hab ich auch irgendwo einen Bericht aufgeschnappt, aber da hatte schon jemand weitergezappt, bevor ich den Sender registrierte. Muss aber eine ARD-Anstalt gewesen sein.


----------



## oliver.tonn (27 Dezember 2016)

Und 4,-€ wenn der Besteller statt "ein" "einen" sagt. Aber im Ernst, ich erlebe es leider auch viel zu oft, dass den Leuten so Wörter wie bitte, danke, guten Tag oder auf Wiedersehen abhanden gekommen sind.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## RONIN (2 Januar 2017)

Weil's der Ralle hier wieder angesprochen hat.


----------



## magier (10 Januar 2017)

magier schrieb:


> Ein Traumberuf ...
> Aus der HNA vom 01.10.2016
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 34285



es gibt einen Glücklichen: 




Quelle: HNA von 04.01.2017


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2017)

So sieht es aus ....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Januar 2017)

Ich vertraue mal auf Aragon Legolas und Gimli


----------



## mariob (16 Januar 2017)

Hi,
die Kommentare sind der Brüller:
https://twitter.com/polizeiOBN/status/820933200931332096

Gruß
Mario


----------



## RobiHerb (16 Januar 2017)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Kommentare sind der Brüller:
> https://twitter.com/polizeiOBN/status/820933200931332096
> 
> ...




Gibt es einen "Antidanke"? Da sind anscheinend Links, denen ich nicht folgen möchte.


----------



## Feng (17 Januar 2017)

Dazu passt doch


wobei man weniger die Polizei als die Politik hop nehmen sollte.
Gruß Feng


----------



## Matze001 (24 Januar 2017)

http://daserste.ndr.de/extra3/sendungen/Leben-im-Smart-Home-und-Internet-der-Dinge,extra12280.html

Industrie 4.0 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2017)

.............


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Januar 2017)

............


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 Februar 2017)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2017/02/mauerschuetzen.html

http://www.der-postillon.com/2017/01/IKEA-wall.html


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Februar 2017)

*America first*

Mal die Beiträge der verschiedenen Länder ansehen ;-)
Am besten mit den Niederlanden anfange, denn die waren die ersten.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Februar 2017)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> *America first*
> 
> Mal die Beiträge der verschiedenen Länder ansehen ;-)
> Am besten mit den Niederlanden anfange, denn die waren die ersten.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMH3NXppUIY

Nicht zu fassen was es für Deppen gibt.
Ein Video über Baden Würtemberg drehen und dann Bilder von Lindau rein machen.
Für die, die es selber nicht besser wissen: Lindau liegt in Bayern


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2017)

weil morgen Wochende ist ...


----------



## erzteufele (13 Februar 2017)

könnte ich mir auch gut als not-halt vorstellen für leute mit der ersten antwort "ich hab nichts gemacht"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Februar 2017)

und sagt nicht euch geht es nicht genauso .....


----------



## Wutbürger (18 Februar 2017)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2017/02/ber-is.html


----------



## Feng (18 Februar 2017)

Ja, das mit dem Trick von Wowereit + verschiedenen Verkehrsministern den Berliner Flughafen so hinauszuzögern war schon fies.
Damit haben sie den Lebenstraum des Pakistanis zerstört – und keiner denkt an die 72 Jungfrauen ohne ihren Märtyrer!

Aber vielleicht haben die o.g. Experten ja auch gar nicht den BER absichtlich hinausgezögert? 
Die hatten ja auch nicht die Werkzeuge (und Indianer) wie 1930 in New York, die das Empire State Building in 14 Monaten hingerotzt hatten (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_State_Building). Das Teil funktioniert nach 87 Jahren immer noch hervorragend und hat 1945 sogar einen B-25 Bomber weggesteckt. Ob da der BER mithalten kann . . . müsste noch bewiesen werden…

Na ja, die Bauzeit der Cheops-Pyramide – 23 Jahre (http://www.cheops-pyramide.ch/pyramiden-zahlen/cheops-arbeitsleistung.html) – sollte der BER aber - wenn es irgendwie machbar ist - doch möglichst nicht wesentlich überschreiten . . .

Bin gespannt, was eher gelingt: BER eröffnen oder Abschaffung der alternativlosen Sommer-Winterzeit.

Dennoch: 
*Wir schaffen das!*
Ganz bestimmt (vielleicht) oder ?

Gruß Feng


----------



## Koch (21 Februar 2017)

Feng schrieb:


> Na ja, die Bauzeit der Cheops-Pyramide – 23 Jahre (http://www.cheops-pyramide.ch/pyramiden-zahlen/cheops-arbeitsleistung.html) – sollte der BER aber - wenn es irgendwie machbar ist - doch möglichst nicht wesentlich überschreiten . . .


Naja man könnte schon in diese Richtung argumentieren und vorschlagen, das in den BER gleich noch das Mausoleum seiner bauherren integriert werden soll. Macht ja jetzt zeitlich auch nicht mehr so den Unterschied. Zumindest brauchen die Toten keine Sicherheitssysteme mehr...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Februar 2017)

Fernbedienung klassisch Art und Weise..


----------



## Paul (28 Februar 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 36029
> 
> 
> Fernbedienung klassisch Art und Weise..


Das kann nichts taugen, hat ja nicht mal Bluetooth


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2017)

Findet sich da jemand wieder ?


----------



## Tommi (11 März 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 35869
> 
> 
> und sagt nicht euch geht es nicht genauso .....



Hallo Axel, das geht andersrum aber genauso... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 März 2017)

Wichtig:

Wenn Dir Deine Frau/Freundin im Supermarkt einen Euro gibt, sollst Du einen Einkaufswagen holen und nicht Dir ein Eis kaufen


----------



## erzteufele (13 März 2017)

geht ja gerade wieder richtig los mit dem^^


----------



## vollmi (17 März 2017)

erzteufele schrieb:


> geht ja gerade wieder richtig los mit dem^^



Wer ist das?

Aber ich mach mir heute auch n Spass. Ich weiss nicht ob das in Deutschland auch so ist. Aber in CH haben wir derzeit wieder die KrankenkassenmaklerTelefondrückerkolonnen am Start
http://www.beobachter.ch/geld-siche...rankenkassen_warnung-vor-unserioesen-maklern/

Nachdem ich nun ständig angerufen werde wegen prämienverbilligung und Krankenkassen. 
Hab ich mich nun breitschlagen lassen, jetzt darf ein solcher morgen mal bei mir vorbeikommen.
Ist jetzt das fies das ich noch die alte Adresse angegeben habe? Und das ich bei der Frage für chronische Krankheiten gelogen habe? Ich will darüber doch nicht am Telefon reden ^^

Manchmal wach ich halt am Morgen als Arsch auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blöd das ich gesagt habe sie können um 18 Uhr kommen, ich hätte 22 Uhr sagen sollen.

mfG René


----------



## jensemann (17 März 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wer ist das?
> 
> Aber ich mach mir heute auch n Spass. Ich weiss nicht ob das in Deutschland auch so ist. Aber in CH haben wir derzeit wieder die KrankenkassenmaklerTelefondrückerkolonnen am Start
> http://www.beobachter.ch/geld-siche...rankenkassen_warnung-vor-unserioesen-maklern/
> ...



Hihi, aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so einen Job freiwillig macht und Spaß daran hat.


----------



## vollmi (17 März 2017)

jensemann schrieb:


> Hihi, aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass jemand so einen Job freiwillig macht und Spaß daran hat.



Nach dem Bericht im Konsumentenmagazin
http://www.srf.ch/news/schweiz/fehlberatung-so-tricksen-krankenkassen-vermittler

Scheinen die ziemlich gut zu verdienen wenn sie den Leuten das richtige Zeug aufschwatzen.
Mir gehen die Anrufe aber dermassen auf den Nerv. das Tellows app hinkt mit den Nummern leider auch oft hinterher.
Jetzt muss mal einer dran glauben.

mfG René


----------



## erzteufele (17 März 2017)

das honig döschen fehlt noch


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2017)

Der ist mal richtig doof:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2017)

Für unsere Handwerker


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 März 2017)

1234567890...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 März 2017)

... 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20.


----------



## erzteufele (29 März 2017)

gibt ja ein paar ältere unter uns *duck und weg*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2017)

erzteufele schrieb:


> gibt ja ein paar ältere unter uns *duck und weg*



Vielleicht werden dann ja andere Leiden gelindert ...

https://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/eigenurintherapie.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2017)

Mahlzeit ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 April 2017)

App gefälligst...


----------



## erzteufele (4 April 2017)

diese app müsste sofort aufpoppen bei allen handysuchtels


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 April 2017)

Immer dran denken:


----------



## weißnix_ (5 April 2017)

Ich hab gefeiert:

Fun mit ernstem Smarthome-Hintergrund


----------



## GLT (5 April 2017)

Das ist IoT (Idiotisch ohne Tiefsinn) - mit Smarthome hat das weniger zu tun.

Gelacht habe ich, weil das Ding den Penetrationstest nicht bestand


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2017)

gleich eine ganze Palette bestellt


----------



## Morymmus (5 April 2017)

Ja, meine Woche war bisher auch so.... [emoji6] [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2017)

............


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2017)

Interessante Marktstudie:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2017)

Frühjahr, ab in den Garten ...


----------



## Hesse (10 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So sieht es aus ....
> Anhang anzeigen 35484



Wo gibt es das zu kaufen ?


----------



## ohm200x (10 April 2017)

Nicht in der Form, aber thematisch gibt's hier einiges:
https://www.spreadshirt.de/handwerk...gAj-c1trfo3GOC_idOt5m-Buhy2NgSSwb_BoCB1zw_wcB


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Feng (12 April 2017)

Frühling – Sonne - Gefühle - ein gesettelter Herr, der sein Alter mit Sportlichkeit kaschiert – ein offenes Kabrio – damit auch genügend Anerkennung rüberkommt.

Und dann entdeckt er die Landwirtschaft – und sie ihn…

Der etwas gekränkte Herr saniert sich gerade in dem Haus dahinter…

Gruß Feng


----------



## Feng (12 April 2017)

*Frühlingsgefühle*

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FvE (14 April 2017)

So ist das:


----------



## ohm200x (15 April 2017)

FvE schrieb:


> So ist das:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 36608



Traurig!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (15 April 2017)

FvE schrieb:


> So ist das:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 36608



Traurig!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 April 2017)

Coole Sache für Raucher und Kaffeetrinker:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2017)

Wenn ihr zur Miete wohnt, immer auf die versteckten Heizkosten achten.


----------



## Aventinus (17 April 2017)

Das ist doch eine Wandheizung


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zur Miete wohnt, immer auf die versteckten Heizkosten achten.
> Anhang anzeigen 36622



Das war die Kuschelwand.......


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 April 2017)

Jetzt hab ich die ideale Aufgabe eines S7-1500 entdeckt.
60er Jahren Märkling und S7-1511
Osterbeschäftigung mit Sohnemann...


----------



## Tommi (17 April 2017)

ist das im Wohnzimmer?
Was sagt denn die Chefin dazu? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 April 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> ist das im Wohnzimmer?
> Was sagt denn die Chefin dazu?
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Ist es Wohnzimmer ja. Wir hatten Sondergenehmigung bis heut Mittag...


----------



## Hesse (17 April 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wir hatten Sondergenehmigung bis heut Mittag...


 

  Ist einfach überall das gleiche ….

  Wir bekommen bei so „Spezialbeschäftigungen“ auch gleich die gelbe Karte,
  und wehe den man vergisst durch "Bestechung" die rechtzeitige Fristverlängerung .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2017)

...........


----------



## Hesse (17 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 36629




  Da ist ja schon gefährlich,
  kein Helm auf dem Kopf  und diese China Klemmzwingen ….
  Verantwortungslos .....
  Dann doch besser die guten Kabelbinder mit Metallzungen …
  Und auch noch unter Netzspannung arbeiten ..... geht schon mal gar nichtnicht


----------



## Feng (17 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zur Miete wohnt, immer auf die versteckten Heizkosten achten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 36622


Ne Ne, das ist eine ganz normale moderne Wandheizung.
Nur der Ableser war etwas grob.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 April 2017)

Hört Euch das mal an, lohnt sich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTY64EnQgRk


----------



## Tommi (19 April 2017)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ist es Wohnzimmer ja. Wir hatten Sondergenehmigung bis heut Mittag...



vielleicht hättest Du länger bleiben dürfen, wenn Du eine Pappe
unter den Baugruppenträger gelegt hättest... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## PN/DP (20 April 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Das reine Kopieren sollte also so schnell laufen, das die Wahrscheinlichkeit das HMI liest nur einen Teil der neuen Daten weil es mitten in diesem Kopiervorgang liest, so gering ist, das du eher deinen Platz bei der NASA bekommst und zum Mars fliegst


Wenn Techniker denken, daß ein Fehler "ganz unwahrscheinlich" nur ein- oder zweimal im Jahr auftreten wird - dann passiert er mehrmals am Tag 
17-jähriger Schüler weist Nasa auf Messfehler hin


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 April 2017)

Kommt der eine Bauer zum anderen: "Meine Kuh ist krank, Deine war doch neulich auch krank, was hast Du denn da gemacht?"
Sagt der Andere: "Zweimal am Tag drei Liter Salmiakgeist gegeben."
Zwei Tage später: "Du meine Kuh ist verreckt."
Sagt der Andere: "Ja, meine damals auch."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2017)

Umleitung....


----------



## ohm200x (21 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Umleitung....
> Anhang anzeigen 36699



Glaube die hatten paar Schilder übrig. 
Oder müssten mal wieder die Hebebühne auf ne Bewegungsfahrt ausführen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2017)

auch ein Geschäftsmodell



wo war da den die Trennde Schutzeinrichtung und der Not Halt?


----------



## Feng (26 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> auch ein Geschäftsmodell
> Anhang anzeigen 36725
> 
> 
> Ne, das Geschäftsmodell funktioniert nicht - ich hatte das schon mal vor Jahren mit "Muschiverkleinerung" versucht (damals für 1 DM) - nichts als Reklamationen . . .


----------



## blimaa (28 April 2017)

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/page/w...5-zoll-fernseher-an-einen-pc-anschliesse-4292

TIA kompatibel?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2017)

> TIA kompatibel?


Dann aber bitte zwei


----------



## blimaa (28 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte zwei



Na ja für auf IBN sollte einer reichen, hast ja dann immer noch den 15 Zoll Monitor vom Laptop daneben...


----------



## Fabpicard (28 April 2017)

blimaa schrieb:


> Na ja für auf IBN sollte einer reichen, hast ja dann immer noch den 15 Zoll Monitor vom Laptop daneben...



Hö? Das 4k Display vom Laptop hat doch 17 Zoll? 
(Wobei ich den ersten Start von TIA unter 4k echt Lustig fand, zuerst geht das nur auf der linken Monitorhälfte auf. Bis man eine 2. Instanz dazu gestartet hat, jetzt lässt es sich echt entspannt mir Arbeiten *g*)

Wobei das größte Problem bei dem Ding wird wie bei den Meisten hier wohl eher der nötige Platz auf dem Schreibtisch sein 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## blimaa (28 April 2017)

Den Platz auf dem Schreibtisch kann man ja organisieren, aber der Platz auf dem Werkzeugwagen, Kisten oder was man auch immer bei der Maschine zur Verfügung hat.
Aber auch für das gibt es ja Lösungen --> http://www.smarttable24.de/der-tisch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2017)

blimaa schrieb:


> Den Platz auf dem Schreibtisch kann man ja organisieren, aber der Platz auf dem Werkzeugwagen, Kisten oder was man auch immer bei der Maschine zur Verfügung hat.
> Aber auch für das gibt es ja Lösungen --> http://www.smarttable24.de/der-tisch



Der Preis ist aber nicht ohne, wahrscheinlich in Heimarbeit 
mit Handwerkzeug geklöppelt.


----------



## Blockmove (28 April 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Preis ist aber nicht ohne, wahrscheinlich in Heimarbeit
> mit Handwerkzeug geklöppelt.



Muss ich mal unseren Mechanikern zeigen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 April 2017)

...........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2017)

...........


----------



## Micha_RW (2 Mai 2017)

Grad die Rechtschreibprüfung über die Beschreibung von einem Türkei Projekt laufen lassen.
Manchmal frag ich mich was mit Word falsch läuft.....


----------



## Hesse (4 Mai 2017)

https://youtu.be/-BTWiZ7CYoI


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Mai 2017)

Finanzamt 

Am Ende des Wirtschaftsjahres schickte das Finanzamt einen Steuerinspektor
zur Prüfung in das lokale Krankenhaus. 

Während der Steuerinspektor die Ausgaben prüfte, wandte er sich dem
Geschäftsführer des Krankenhauses zu und fragte: 

„Ich sehe hier, dass Sie eine Menge Verbandsmaterial einkaufen. Was tun
Sie eigentlich mit den Resten, die zu klein sind um sie zu verwenden?“

„Gute Frage“, antwortete der Geschäftsführer. „Wir sammeln diese Reste und
schicken sie an den Hersteller, und von Zeit zu Zeit schickt uns dieser 
dafür einen kostenlosen Karton mit Verbandsmaterial.“ 

„Oh“, entgegnete der Inspektor, ein bisschen enttäuscht darüber, auf diese
ungewöhnliche Frage eine Antwort zu erhalten. Er machte jedoch weiter in seiner penetranten Art. 

„Und was ist mit diesen Pflaster-Einkäufen? Was machen Sie mit den
Überbleibseln, nachdem ein Patient verpflastert wurde?“ 

„Ah ja“ erwiderte der Geschäftsführer, der begriff, dass der Inspektor ihn mit
einer nicht zu beantwortenden Frage auf Glatteis führen wollte. 

„Wir sammeln die Reste und schicken sie zurück an den Pflasterhersteller und
von Zeit zu Zeit erhalten wir dafür einen kostenlosen Karton mit Pflastern.“ 

„Aha“ sagte der Prüfer und dachte angestrengt darüber nach, wie er den
„Ich weiß auf alles eine Antwort“-Geschäftsführer doch noch kriegen könnte und er fuhr fort. 

„Was machen Sie denn mit den ganzen Haut- und Organresten, die bei den
Operationen anfallen?“

„Nun, auch hier verschwenden wir nichts“, antwortete der Geschäftsführer. 
„Wir heben alle diese kleinen Haut- und Fleischreste, Organteile und Gliedmaßen
 auf und senden sie ans Finanzamt, und einmal im Jahr schicken sie uns ein komplettes Arschloch!


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2017)

Habe gerade hier eine wichtige Untersuchung gefunden:

http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/05/studie-huhner-aus-freilandhaltung-geben.html

bike


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2017)

Habe gerade hier eine wichtige Untersuchung gefunden:

http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/05/studie-huhner-aus-freilandhaltung-geben.html

bike


----------



## magier (12 Mai 2017)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Container so eine besondere Form haben: 

http://debeste.de/20653/Doof-kann-man-sein-Man-muss-sich-nur-zu-helfen-wissen


----------



## magier (12 Mai 2017)

Deckenfliessen ... ist doch klar

http://debeste.de/20651/Ein-Bild-sagt-mehr-als-tausend-Worte


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2017)

auch eine Sichtweise.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2017)

..........


----------



## erzteufele (22 Mai 2017)

*vde*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2017)

Hallo Erzteufele.
unglaublich, und dass ist wirklich so im Umlauf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2017)

Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache


----------



## erzteufele (24 Mai 2017)

programmieren zählt ja zu den kreativen berufen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2017)

Heute wird gegrillt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2017)

Habt ihr gewusst, dass das weibliche
"Bin in 5 Minuten fertig"
und das männliche
"Bin gleich zuhause"
die gleiche Zeitspanne ist?!


----------



## Januar (30 Mai 2017)

Das liegt aber nur daran, dass ich immer wieder vergesse, was ich meiner Frau gesagt hab... War es "Schatz, ich trinke drei Bier und bin um zwölf zu Hause" oder "Schatz, ich trinke zwölf Bier und bin um drei zu Hause"?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Mai 2017)

............


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Mai 2017)

.........


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juni 2017)

Auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2017)

Ich hätte da auch noch etwas.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2017)

............


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2017)

mal was schmutziges.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2017)

............


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juni 2017)

Leider gar nicht mal so lustig:


----------



## Tommi (16 Juni 2017)

Woran merkt man im Sommer, daß man so richtig betrunken ist?

Wenn die Mücken, die einen stechen, sich sofort übergeben müssen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2017)

............


----------



## Tommi (21 Juni 2017)

aus einem anderen Forum geklaut:

wie nennt man ein Pneumatik-Reduzierstück?

....2/1-Wegeventil


Und was sagt ein Elektriker zu einem Langloch?

....Schlosserpoti

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hicom500 (23 Juni 2017)

"Herr Proffessor, was halten Sie von der modernen Musik? Wie finden Sie zum Beispiel das neue Album von den
Toten Hosen?"

"Ich würde sagen... gleichrichten und Akkus mit laden"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Juni 2017)

Gerade gefunden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2017)

.............


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2017)

Hallo! Ist da Giovannis Pizza-Service?

    Nein, hier ist Googles Pizza-Service.

Sorry, dann hab ich wohl die falsche Nummer?

    Nein, Google hat die Nummer gekauft.

OK, dann möchte ich gerne....

    Wollen Sie das Übliche?

Das Übliche? Wieso kennen Sie das?

    Gemäß unseren Aufzeichnungen der letzten 12 Anrufe haben Sie Pizza mit Käse, Wurst und dicker Kruste bestellt.

OK, genau das will ich auch!

    Dürfte ich vorschlagen, dass sie dieses Mal eine Pizza mit Ricotta, Ruccola und getrockneten Tomaten bestellen.

Nein, ich hasse Gemüse!

    Aber Ihr Cholesterin-Wert ist nicht gut.

Wie können Sie das wissen?

    Aus Ihrem Gesundheits-Profil. Wir haben die Resultate Ihrer Blutwerte der letzten 7 Jahre.

Okay, aber ich will nicht diese Pizza. Ich habe meine Medizin schon genommen.

    Sie haben Ihre Medizin nicht regelmäßig eingenommen. Vor 4 Monaten haben sie online eine Schachtel mit 30 Tabletten in der Versand-Apotheke Sunstore gekauft.

Ich habe noch in einer anderen Apotheke eingekauft.

    Das ist aber nicht auf Ihrer Kreditkarte abgebucht.

Ich habe bar bezahlt.

    Gemäß Ihrem Bankkonto haben Sie dafür nicht genügend Bargeld bezogen.

Ich habe noch andere Geldquellen.

    Das ist aus Ihrer letzten Steuererklärung nicht ersichtlich, also handelt es sich um nicht deklariertes Einkommen.

ZUM TEUFEL MIT IHNEN! Genug! Ich habe die Nase voll von Google, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp und Konsorten​. Ich werde auf eine Insel gehen ohne Internet, ohne Telefon und wo mich keiner ausspionieren kann.

    Ich verstehe Sie, aber vorher Sie müssen Ihren Pass erneuern. Er ist vor 5 Jahren abgelaufen....


----------



## Aventinus (5 Juli 2017)

Drei Ehemänner unternehmen eine Wanderung durch Oberbayern.
Als sie an einem Abend in einer Gaststätte saßen und besonders guter Laune waren, schrieben alle drei eine Karte an ihre Ehefrau mit gleichem Inhalt:

“Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär, flög ich zu Dir, da ich nicht fliegen kann, vögle ich hier !!!“
Die Antwort der drei Ehefrauen lautet wie folgt:

Die Erste hat sich geärgert: “Du warst zu Hause schon immer gemein, auch in der Fremde bist Du ein Schwein!“

Die Zweite hatte Humor und schrieb: “Von deinem Schreiben glaub ich kein Wort,
Du konntest kaum hier, geschweige denn dort!“

Die Dritte wollte ihm eins auswischen: “Da du kein Vöglein bist, sondern ein Wanderer, kannst Du beruhigt sein,
mich vögelt ein anderer !!!“


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2017)

Schöne neue Welt 

http://daserste.ndr.de/extra3/sendungen/extra-3-Familie-Leben-mit-Sprachassistenten,extra13146.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juli 2017)

*Sieht bei euch die Mechanische Konstruktion auch so aus?*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juli 2017)

..............


----------



## ohm200x (6 Juli 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schöne neue Welt
> 
> http://daserste.ndr.de/extra3/sendungen/extra-3-Familie-Leben-mit-Sprachassistenten,extra13146.html



Wie dumm, dass das ja die traurige Wahrheit ist. Sonst könnte man da ja drüber lachen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Juli 2017)

Gerade im Radio gehört:

Wie nennt man einen italienischen Kellner?

Spaghetti-Träger


----------



## Aventinus (10 Juli 2017)

0123456789


----------



## joergel (12 Juli 2017)

#g20


----------



## Januar (12 Juli 2017)

Der G20-Gipfel hat mal wieder eine der ältesten Regeln für Partys belegt...

"Sei niemals der Gastgeber"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2017)

Bei der Fernwartung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2017)

Hauptsache Trocken


----------



## erzteufele (17 Juli 2017)

http://www.handling.de/bilder---neg...-dreiste-faelschungen-2017_pageNumber_16_.htm

Plagiate sogar Kugellager ?!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juli 2017)

> Plagiate sogar Kugellager ?!



Vor kurzem wurde mir ein Prozessorplagiat gezeigt. Außen 1:1 gleich, mit Füßen..... alles normal.
Nachdem mehrere nicht funktionierten, wurde einer in die Fräßmaschine eingespannt und mm für
mm runtergefräßt. Und siehe da, nichts drin. nur Plastik und Füße

Gefälscht wird alles, vom Bleistift für 5 Cent bis zum Porsche Cayenne.


----------



## maxder2te (18 Juli 2017)

Hauptsache Kühl:


----------



## Morymmus (18 Juli 2017)

@maxderzweite

das ist leider gar nicht so unüblich - bei einigen unserer Kunden (Kunststoffverarbeiter) ist die Luftzirkulation in den Hallen so gering, das man im Sommer morgens bereits 40°C in der Hallenmitte, 1m über Fußboden messen kann. Da sehe ich häufiger mit Ventilatoren zwangsgekühlte Schaltschränke...


----------



## maxder2te (18 Juli 2017)

Morymmus schrieb:


> das ist leider gar nicht so unüblich - bei einigen unserer Kunden (Kunststoffverarbeiter) ist die Luftzirkulation in den Hallen so gering, das man im Sommer morgens bereits 40°C in der Hallenmitte, 1m über Fußboden messen kann. Da sehe ich häufiger mit Ventilatoren zwangsgekühlte Schaltschränke...


eigentlich traurig. Das Bild stammt übrigens aus einer Halle, wo ausschließlich Nassschleifmaschinen stehen - Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## blimaa (18 Juli 2017)

kenne ich von einer Zinkdruckguss Giesserei.
Laufen dort seit vielen Jahren so...

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## erzteufele (19 Juli 2017)

Morymmus schrieb:


> @maxderzweite
> 
> das ist leider gar nicht so unüblich - bei einigen unserer Kunden (Kunststoffverarbeiter) ist die Luftzirkulation in den Hallen so gering, das man im Sommer morgens bereits 40°C in der Hallenmitte, 1m über Fußboden messen kann. Da sehe ich häufiger mit Ventilatoren zwangsgekühlte Schaltschränke...



war bei uns auch so... da gibt es aber sowas wie die Arbeitsstättenverordnung und nun ist die ganze Halle gekühlt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2017)

1234567890


----------



## Hesse (21 Juli 2017)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ... da gibt es aber sowas wie die Arbeitsstättenverordnung und nun ist die ganze Halle gekühlt


Steht da auch etwas über die Maximale Temperatur im Büro?

 Ich habe immer Differenzen mit den "Bürodamen"  im Winter, bezüglich der „Heizung Einstellung“
  und wehendem man kommt auf die Idee mal ein Fenster zu öffnen ….


----------



## Senator42 (22 Juli 2017)

und hält - und hält - und hält ...


----------



## acid (22 Juli 2017)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 37890
> 
> und hält - und hält - und hält ...






..........


----------



## Fabpicard (22 Juli 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Steht da auch etwas über die Maximale Temperatur im Büro?
> 
> Ich habe immer Differenzen mit den "Bürodamen"  im Winter, bezüglich der „Heizung Einstellung“
> und wehendem man kommt auf die Idee mal ein Fenster zu öffnen ….



Da gibt es einen ganz alten Trick, hat mir unser Heizungsbauer verraten:
Der hatte Jahre lang in einem Großraumbüro Probleme mit der "Wintertemperatur", dem einen zu kalt und dem anderen zu warm, das obwohl alles sauber lief (kleine Schwankungen sind ja normal)...
Dann hat der dortige Hausmeister irgendwann mitten in den Raum eine riesengroße Temperaturanzeige aufgehängt, die konstant auf 20,0⁰C stand und seit dem hat sich nie wieder einer Beschwert....
Ach, hab ich Erwähnt, das diese Anzeige kein Innenleben mehr hatte und der Zeige schön auf 20,0 festgeklebt war ?  (Wusste eben nur keiner außer dem Hausmeister)
Viel dann wohl erst 10 Jahre später auf, als der längst in Rente war 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## acid (22 Juli 2017)

Der Mann ist genial, das muss ich mir merken. Endlich Schluss mit dem rumgezicke...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juli 2017)

acid schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 37894
> 
> 
> ..........




Genau .... alles was man mit WD40 und/oder Panzertape nicht reparieren kann ist kaputt


----------



## maxder2te (23 Juli 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Genau .... alles was man mit WD40 und/oder Panzertape nicht reparieren kann ist kaputt



Naja, das mit WD40 kann auch nach hinten los gehen - eine Geschichte aus den frühen 00er-Jahren:
Ein Kollege nimmt gerade eine Schleifanlage beim Kunden in Betrieb. Den ganzen Tag hört er in der gleichen Halle ein nerviges Quietschen. Als er nach einigen Tagen schließlich entnervt ist macht er sich auf die Suche nach dem nervigen Quietschen - die Ursache ist ein Gelenkkopf an einem Pneumatikzylinder, auf den immer wieder mal Schleifwasser runtergetropft ist. Zurück zur Baustelle, WD40 geholt, binnen einer Minute war das Problem gelöst. Binnen einer weiteren Minute läuft ein Maschinenbediener herbei und ruft entsetzt noch aus der Entfernung "WIESO FÄHRT DIE MASCHINE NICHT?" Als er an der Maschine ankommt und sieht, dass sie läuft, und meinen Kollegen mit der WD40-Dose sieht, schlägt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen und geht wortlos wieder......


----------



## nade (23 Juli 2017)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Naja, das mit WD40 kann auch nach hinten los gehen - eine Geschichte aus den frühen 00er-Jahren:
> Ein Kollege nimmt gerade eine Schleifanlage beim Kunden in Betrieb. Den ganzen Tag hört er in der gleichen Halle ein nerviges Quietschen. Als er nach einigen Tagen schließlich entnervt ist macht er sich auf die Suche nach dem nervigen Quietschen - die Ursache ist ein Gelenkkopf an einem Pneumatikzylinder, auf den immer wieder mal Schleifwasser runtergetropft ist. Zurück zur Baustelle, WD40 geholt, binnen einer Minute war das Problem gelöst. Binnen einer weiteren Minute läuft ein Maschinenbediener herbei und ruft entsetzt noch aus der Entfernung "WIESO FÄHRT DIE MASCHINE NICHT?" Als er an der Maschine ankommt und sieht, dass sie läuft, und meinen Kollegen mit der WD40-Dose sieht, schlägt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen und geht wortlos wieder......


Und wo ists nun nach hinten losgegangen? Dass dem maschinenführer nun ein dignal fehlt is dem sein prob.ganz marke mentoswerbung mit dem rastamann..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Senator42 (23 Juli 2017)

"Der Schuß nach Hinten" ... Satire, Sarkasmus ?

Man könnte jetzt mit dem Panzertape ein Glöckchen an die Maschine "montieren". (So wie auf dem Bild mit der Ampel, weiter oben  )


----------



## maxder2te (23 Juli 2017)

nade schrieb:


> Und wo ists nun nach hinten losgegangen? Dass dem maschinenführer nun ein dignal fehlt is dem sein prob.


Genau, seine Probleme zu lösen stand nicht in der Auftragsbeschreibung.


----------



## erzteufele (25 Juli 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Steht da auch etwas über die Maximale Temperatur im Büro?
> 
> Ich habe immer Differenzen mit den "Bürodamen"  im Winter, bezüglich der „Heizung Einstellung“
> und wehendem man kommt auf die Idee mal ein Fenster zu öffnen ….



  Einfach mal durchlesen und wenn was nicht in der Firma so passt an den Vorgesetzten wenn dies nicht hilft an den Betriebsrat...
http://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/PDF-Publikationen/A225-arbeitsstaettenverordnung.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Naja ist halt unser Staat in der Verordnung steht nur sowas wie das der Arbeitgeber schauen muss das es eine angenehme Temperatur hat und so...
genaue werte findet man in den gesetzen ... hier z.b.
http://www.arbeitsschutzgesetz.org/arbstaettv/temperatur/

und dann gibt´s aber immer und überall die außnahmen ...


----------



## knabi (26 Juli 2017)

Hat bei Euch auch der Tag oft zu wenig Stunden bzw. das Jahr zu wenig Monate?
Hier ist die Lösung:




Heute morgen in meiner Küche ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## PN/DP (26 Juli 2017)

Programmierer Merke: Eingabedaten die von Computern kommen braucht man nie zu überprüfen, weil Computer machen keine Fehler und Übertragungsfehler passieren nicht  

Harald


----------



## magier (27 Juli 2017)

Das Passt zu meinem Kalender ...

Mfg


----------



## Zersch (27 Juli 2017)

The Expert...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg


----------



## nade (27 Juli 2017)

Zersch schrieb:


> The Expert...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg


Vor lauter Teamsitzung für das unmögliche fast vergessen dass mit unmöglichen Cheffs auch unmöglich qualifizierte Mitarbeiter es möglicherweise möglich machen.... das es unmöglich fertig wird. .. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Juli 2017)

Also ich denke bei den verklemmten Schwaben eher weniger:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2017)

............


----------



## Fabpicard (30 Juli 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ............



Bei schönem Wetter wird doch generell Gegrillt, also mitten auf der Straße oder? 

Jaja, unsere ÖR... Kohle fordern und dann noch so dreist...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2017)

wird ja auch langsam Zeit ...!


----------



## Gleichstromer (25 August 2017)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Also ich denke bei den verklemmten Schwaben eher weniger:



Nee, glaub ich nicht. Mercedes ist doch u. a. für heiße Kisten bekannt.


----------



## mnuesser (28 August 2017)

ganz frisch eingetroffen:




wen es interessiert, hier noch die Webseite...
zum schiessen 


```
http://de2.energysaver-box.com/?utm_source=leadbit&utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=1732&TID=59A3FF6A7EED7B3D6303CE23&host=leadbit.biz&c=de
```


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2017)

Hallo MN,

kommt ja von einer vertrauenswürdig klingenden Emailadresse


----------



## mnuesser (28 August 2017)

war ja in meinem SPAM-Mails... ich finds geil, ich frage mich echt, wer auf sowas reinfallen würde...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2017)

Keine Angst, da wachen jeden Tag genug auf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2017)

Habe mir gerade einmal die Webseite durchgelesen ( kein Impressum...... ).
Wirklich lächerlich. Hoffentlich fallen nicht zu viele auf den Mist herein.


----------



## vollmi (28 August 2017)

War Ja klar


> Registrant Name: Alexander Kazachkov
> Registrant Organization:
> Registrant Street: Stabu iela, 21
> Registrant City: Riga
> ...



Ich mein das ist ja echter Betrug. Aber bis dahin wird ja wohl der Arm des Gesetzes kaum reichen.

mfG René


----------



## mnuesser (28 August 2017)

aber nen CE Kennzeichen ist drauf


----------



## vollmi (28 August 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> aber nen CE Kennzeichen ist drauf



Naja solange er damit nicht vorgibt Krebs zu heilen darf er so ein CE Kennzeichen auch auf einen Backstein mit Schraubterminals kleben oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 August 2017)

Ich verbiege schon seit Jahren nur noch Bits und Bytes, daher sind meine Kenntnisse im Bereich Elektronik und Elektrik etwas eingerostet, also bitte zerreist mich für das Folgende nicht gleich in der Luft.
Könnte das Teil nicht vielleicht doch funktionieren? Stromzähler, zumindest in Privathaushalten, erfassen doch nur die Wirkleistung, soweit ich mich nicht irre. Wäre es möglich ein Gerät zu konstruieren das eine Blindleistung zieht und könnte man diese dann wieder in eine Wirkleistung wandeln?


----------



## Spoonman (29 August 2017)

Hi,

ich hab häufiger Anrufe für den "Esaver" bekommen. Das ist angeblich die Energiesparlösung schlecht hin. Die Herrschaften waren auch sehr hartnäckig am Telefon und haben sich nicht ganz so schnell abwimmeln lassen. Fachfragen konnte mir der Herr allerdings auch nicht beantworten. Ab da macht das Telefonat wieder Spaß.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2017)

Spoonman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab häufiger Anrufe für den "Esaver" bekommen. Das ist angeblich die Energiesparlösung schlecht hin. Die Herrschaften waren auch sehr hartnäckig am Telefon und haben sich nicht ganz so schnell abwimmeln lassen. Fachfragen konnte mir der Herr allerdings auch nicht beantworten. Ab da macht das Telefonat wieder Spaß.



An den Verein musste ich auch sofort denken 
Deren Vertriebler hatten vor einigen Jahren unsere Werksleitung angeschrieben und ich hatte dann das "Vergnügen" mich "ernsthaft" mit der Wirkungsweise zu beschäftigen.
Die fachlichen Gespräche waren lustig ... Wir haben Blindstromkompensationsanlagen im Werk und da wollte ich wissen, was jetzt der ESaver in Verbindung mit diesen bringen soll.
Seitdem ist mir klar, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist und im Mittelpunkt des Weltalls steht 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Spoonman (30 August 2017)

> Die fachlichen Gespräche waren lustig ... Wir haben Blindstromkompensationsanlagen im Werk und da wollte ich wissen, was jetzt der ESaver in Verbindung mit diesen bringen soll.
> Seitdem ist mir klar, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist und im Mittelpunkt des Weltalls steht :smile:



Ja richtig, die Blindstromkompensationsanlagen. Mir wurde erzählt, dass die Auslastung der Kompensationsanlagen verbessert wird. Ich sollte dem netten Herrn auch unsere Stromrechnungen zuschicken. 
Mir wurde richtig tolle Sparversprechen genannt. Als ich ihm erzählt habe, dass ca. 95% unseres Stromverbrauchs durch Elektromotoren entstehen, da meinte er das wir dann richtig toll sparen könnten. Auf meine Frage wie ich über 10% Strom an einem Motor mit 95% Wirkungsgrad sparen könne, wollte oder konnte er mir nicht beantworten.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Fabpicard (30 August 2017)

Spoonman schrieb:


> Ja richtig, die Blindstromkompensationsanlagen. Mir wurde erzählt, dass die Auslastung der Kompensationsanlagen verbessert wird.



Au ja, das ist doch auf jeden Fall ein genialer Spargrund...

Wenn man eh schon Zentralkompensationsanlagen hat, damit man keinen Blindleistungsanteil auf der Rechnung als Großverbraucher stehen hat, dann macht es auf jeden Fall einen Sinn diese auf 100% zu bringen. Damit man dann mit verbautem Lastgangzähler bei der nächsten Stromrechnung das böse Erwachen hat, wenn der EVU einem das Vielfache des Preises dieser "Kackboxen" wieder in Rechnung stellt (pro Monat), weil man zu weit an 0 rankompensiert hat...

Ich dachte nicht, das hier doch noch so viel darüber Geschrieben wird 

Man siehe sich einfach diese beiden Beiträge an und lache sich schlapp:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V6nYLIChUA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5CQUy3OKL4

Mir ist hier in der Gegend nur 1 Betrieb gekannt, der auf einen Cos-Phi von 1 kompensieren darf. Aber auch nur, weil der das alles mit seinen eigenen BHKWs in seinem eigenen Mittelspannungsnetz macht...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2017)

Naja (auch wenn es mir sehr fällt) jetzt muss die Jungs und Mädels von ESaver etwas in Schutz nehmen.
Ganz so unseriös sind sie nicht, Wenn ich das Funktionsprinzip von Marketing- und Buzzwords befreie, dann machen sie im Kern nichts anders als die Netzspannung in gewissen Stufen zu senken und belastungsunabhängig konstant zu halten.
Die Maßnahme alleine bringt wirklich eine gewisse Einsparung. Im Prinzip macht das heute jeder moderne Umrichter mit Energiesparfunktion auch.
Welche weiteren Maßnahmen zur Verbrauchsbeeinflußung eingesetzt werden, hat sich mir damals nicht so wirklich erschloßen. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## kpf (31 August 2017)

Mir ist die Funktionsweise des Geräts klar:
Sie basiert auf 7 zueinander orthogonalen roten Linien, von denen 3 grün und 2 transparent sind ...


----------



## Januar (1 September 2017)

kpf schrieb:


> Mir ist die Funktionsweise des Geräts klar:
> Sie basiert auf 7 zueinander orthogonalen roten Linien, von denen 3 grün und 2 transparent sind ...



Das heißt, wir sind bloß dimensional beschränkt, und die Geräte funktionieren nur in einem 7-dimensionalen Raum?


----------



## kpf (1 September 2017)

Siehe #4991 ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2017)

:-(


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 September 2017)

Mann DeltaMikeAir Du hast echt mal wieder Tomaten auf den Augen. Das ist doch das Modell wo man im Notfall an der linken oberen Seite die Abdeckung rausbrechen muss und dann den Schlauch anschließt. Je nach Kodierung des Schlauches kommt dann Wasser oder Schaum raus.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## weißnix_ (2 September 2017)

Wobei das an dem Handlauf wie eine nicht geschweißte Verbindung aussieht. Das könnte durchaus gesteckt sein.


----------



## ohm200x (2 September 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Wobei das an dem Handlauf wie eine nicht geschweißte Verbindung aussieht. Das könnte durchaus gesteckt sein.



Du meinst also es fehlt nur der Hinweis:
"Im Brandmal Geländer abbauen, Tür öffnen und loslöschen!" ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aventinus (2 September 2017)

Ich vermute eher, dass der Handlauf die Löschwasserversorgung ist. Beim rausreissen der Leitung beginnt automatisch der Löschvorgang...


----------



## weißnix_ (2 September 2017)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher, dass der Handlauf die Löschwasserversorgung ist.



Das wäre nicht unüblich.
Ich vermute aber hier nicht den Schildbürgerstreich, nach dem es aussieht. Die Chinesen haben zwar komische Schriftzeichen, sind aber kein Entwicklungsland.

Schilda liegt übrigens immer noch in Deutschland


----------



## RGerlach (6 September 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Schilda liegt übrigens immer noch in Deutschland



Schildau bitteschön. (Genauer die ehemalige Gneisenaustadt Schildau, welche leider mit der Rolandstadt Belgern einen neuen Gemeindeverbund bilden musste.)

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## erzteufele (13 September 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass 




Und wieder für die älteren unter euch


----------



## Tommi (13 September 2017)

erzteufele schrieb:


> Und wieder für die älteren unter euch
> Anhang anzeigen 38566



Erzi, mein Junge, übertreib's nicht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 September 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> Erzi, mein Junge, übertreib's nicht



Tja, auf einer Hochzeit sagen die Älteren zu den Jüngeren "Pass auf, sonst bist Du der Nächste".  

Und auf einer Beerdigung sagen die Jüngeren ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 September 2017)

Nochmal zum Thema:

Vater liegt im Sterben. Seine Familie steht um sein Bett herum. Aus der Küche duftet es nach Kuchen. Der Vater sagt zu seinem Kleinsten: "Hol' mir bitte ein Stück Kuchen, bevor ich sterbe!"


Er geht und kommt gleich darauf zurück: "Mama hat 'nein' gesagt, der ist für nach der Beerdigung!"


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2017)

Die Masters of Germany Actionfiguren:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElpvkA-7WWM


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2017)

Bedienungsanleitung Tätowieren, auch eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 September 2017)

Es gibt immer eine Lösung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2017)

upsssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mnuesser (24 September 2017)

das lohnt sich.... bei dem durchmesser von dem kern braucht man auvh nix mehr zusammen zu fummeln

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2017)

Schaltschrankheizung



Der Rest der 1A Verdrahtung heizt auch noch mit


----------



## acid (26 September 2017)

Ach deswegen war die Folie da, das war die Schutzisolierung...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 38433
> 
> 
> :-(



Wäre es nicht viel einfacher gewesen, den Handlauf transparent zu machen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 September 2017)

So, Kunde rief an "FI fliegt immer wieder, können den Fehler nicht finden".
Also 520KM hingefahren, Fehler gefunden, 520KM zurück.

Anbei ein Bild. Wer findet den Fehler




Für mich war es ein entspannter Arbeitstag ( 90% Autofahrt ). Für den Verursacher war es leider
der letzte Tag :-(


----------



## Tommi (27 September 2017)

der Verursacher ist neben dem PNOZ nur schwer zu erkennen


----------



## Fabpicard (27 September 2017)

Ganz lustig ist aber auch der Umstand, das der "Verursacher" in dem Moment, als es ihm das Licht ausgeknipst hat, wer zum PNoz gerutscht ist... Also quasi seinen eigenen Notaus reingehauen hat 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2017)

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, hat der Übeltäter einen Elektrischen Schlag bekommen oder
ist ihn der Kunststoff nicht bekommen. Wenn er im Kanal gesessen hat, kann er eigentlich
keinen Schlag bekommen haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2017)

> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, hat der Übeltäter einen Elektrischen Schlag bekommen oder
> ist ihn der Kunststoff nicht bekommen. Wenn er im Kanal gesessen hat, kann er eigentlich
> keinen Schlag bekommen haben.



Hallo RN,

auf dem Bild erkennt man es nicht so gut aber die rote abisolierte Ader war noch im Mund.
Es waren schon viele Adern angeknabbert, der Haus und Hof Elektriker hat dies noch in der
Nacht getauscht.




> Wenn er im Kanal gesessen hat, kann er eigentlich
> keinen Schlag bekommen haben.



Draht im Mund, Teil des Körpers auf der verzinkten und geerdeten Montageplatte


----------



## vollmi (27 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Draht im Mund, Teil des Körpers auf der verzinkten und geerdeten Montageplatte



War wohl kein Elektriker. Die halten laut fluchend viel mehr aus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hallo RN,
> 
> auf dem Bild erkennt man es nicht so gut aber die rote abisolierte Ader war noch im Mund.
> Es waren schon viele Adern angeknabbert, der Haus und Hof Elektriker hat dies noch in der
> ...



War wahrscheinlich der Sennsenman, der die Anweisung gegeben hat, macht der öfter!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2017)

.................


----------



## hucki (27 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich der Sennsenman, der die Anweisung gegeben hat, macht der öfter!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 38757


Der Ralph ist doch 'n Nachbar von Dir, oder?!
Das muss ich demnächst erst mal checken, während meine Frau shoppen ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Der Ralph ist doch 'n Nachbar von Dir, oder?!
> Das muss ich demnächst erst mal checken, während meine Frau shoppen ist.



In OWL sind wir quasi alle Nachbarn!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2017)

Immer schön auf die Verkehrsschilder achten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2017)

Anscheinend keine Muffe mehr im Auto gewesen


----------



## ohm200x (28 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 38774
> 
> Anscheinend keine Muffe mehr im Auto gewesen



Wieso die Muffe schaut gut aus. 
Denke eher es war kein Isolierband mehr im Auto [emoji6] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 38703
> 
> 
> upsssssssssssssssssssss



Wo gibt es denn das? Ich meine nicht die Bohrung, sondern das Verhältnis von Beton und Kabel.


----------



## Fabpicard (29 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anscheinend keine Muffe mehr im Auto gewesen



Naja, das Anpassungsproblem zwischen Kupfer von links und Aluminium von rechts, umgeht man halt mit "Stahl-Verzinkt-Außenherum"... Im Schiffsbau nennt sich das dann Opferanode und deshalb darf diese auch nicht mit Isoband umtaped werden 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Chräshe (29 September 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn das? Ich meine nicht die Bohrung, sondern das Verhältnis von Beton und Kabel.



Vermutlich irgendwo, wo aus Sicherheitsgründen eine getrennte Verlegung gewisser Versorgungen gefordert war. Dann werden schnell mal doppelt so viele Rohre notwendig… ROFLMAO:


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 September 2017)

Das ist es!!! Bessere Haltung durch ein Schlüssel-Cover für 5,99€.


Moment, ach, das sind ja zwei Werbungen und ich wundere mich die ganze Zeit warum meine Haltung sich nicht ändert.
Gut die unterschiedlichen Links sind ein Indiz, aber ansonsten könnte man es auf den ersten Blick für eine einzelne Werbung halten.


----------



## BravoSierra (30 September 2017)

505 _HTTP Version not supported :grin:

_


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2017)

Heute ist WeltVegetariaTag


----------



## hicom500 (3 Oktober 2017)

Letze Woche ratlos in der KLM Lounge Toilette:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Oktober 2017)

Industrie 4.0 ist wie Teenager Sex

Alle reden darüber
Jeder denkt der andere machts.
Aber in Wirklichkeit geht gar nichts


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 November 2017)

Ist zwar noch nicht ganz Feierabend, aber Spaß hatte ich trotzdem.
Ich hatte so um 14:00 Uhr heute einen Anruf von einer Handy-Nummer (+49 152 54603578) erhalten. Am anderen Ende war ein Herr der ein mittelgutes Englisch sprach und vom Microsoft Technical Service war. Er wollte mir mitteilen, dass mein Rechner infiziert sei (Ich wusste es doch, Windows meldet alles). Da ich gerade ein wenig Abwechslung brauchte und Lust auf etwas Spaß hatte bin ich auf das Gespräch eingegangen. Nachdem er ein paar Sätze losgeworden ist habe ich ihm kurz erklärt, dass sein Anruf aufgezeichnet würde und die Rufnummer getrackt würde (Was auch immer das bedeuten soll). Anscheinend habe ich zu schnell gesprochen denn nach einer mittellangen Pause kam ein irritiertes "I don't understand" über die Leitung. Ich habe das Ganze dann nochmals langsam Bit für Bit wiederholt woraufhin von ihm ein überraschtes "Why are you doing that?" kam. Dann muss es allerdings auf einmal eine Störung in der Leitung gegeben haben, denn nachdem ich erklärt hatte warum ich dies tue war die Verbindung auf einmal unterbrochen. Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht womit mein Rechner verseucht ist und wie MS dies beheben möchte. Wenn ich nachher Feierabend mache werde ich mal zurückrufen und nachfragen.
Um es mit Sascha Grammel zu sagen: Also ich fands lustig!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 November 2017)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Industrie 4.0 ist wie Teenager Sex
> 
> Alle reden darüber
> Jeder denkt der andere machts.
> Aber in Wirklichkeit geht gar nichts



Und das "S" in IoT steht für Security!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 November 2017)

Mangelwirtschaft in der BRD:


----------



## ohm200x (13 November 2017)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Mangelwirtschaft in der BRD:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 39334



Früher waren es die Bananen [emoji529], jetzt wartet das Volk auf Äpfel [emoji519]. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Feng (13 November 2017)

Mehr noch -> *angebissene *Äpfel!
Aber Frau Merkel murmelt weiter: "Es geht voran!" "Wir schaffen das!"

Gruß Feng


----------



## JanB1 (14 November 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Früher waren es die Bananen [emoji529], jetzt wartet das Volk auf Äpfel [emoji519].
> 
> *
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk*



Find ich jetzt n bissl ironisch. ^^


----------



## ohm200x (14 November 2017)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Find ich jetzt n bissl ironisch. ^^



Ich fands lustig. Schließlich heißt ja der Thread auch „Fun ....“

Allerdings zu ich mir immer schwer mit Ironie und Sarkasmus. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## M-Ott (15 November 2017)

Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt lustig, höchstens kurios, ich wollte aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen:
Ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass laut Werbebanner von SEW hier im Forum die SPS IPC DRIVES vom 28. - 30.*10*.2017 stattfindet (oder besser gesagt: stattgefunden hat)?


----------



## JanB1 (15 November 2017)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt lustig, höchstens kurios, ich wollte aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen:
> Ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass laut Werbebanner von SEW hier im Forum die SPS IPC DRIVES vom 28. - 30.*10*.2017 stattfindet (oder besser gesagt: stattgefunden hat)?



Also bei mir wird oben rechts bei den Werbekacheln 28.-30.11.2017 angezeigt. ^^


----------



## PN/DP (15 November 2017)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass laut Werbebanner von SEW hier im Forum die SPS IPC DRIVES vom 28. - 30.*10*.2017 stattfindet (oder besser gesagt: stattgefunden hat)?


Ist bei mir auch so. Sieht man besonders deutlich, wenn man hier hin wechselt: https://www.sps-forum.de/sew-eurodrive/

Harald


----------



## ohm200x (15 November 2017)

Werbebanner?
Ich sollte echt mal wieder von Tapatalk auf Browser zurückwechseln. 
SEW Werbung liese sich im Kopf leichter ausblenden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2017)

Das ist ja wirklich so, mein SEW Vertriebler sagte mir heute, das er nicht zur
SPS will (oder wollte), jetzt weiß ich warum.


----------



## zako (15 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich so, mein SEW Vertriebler sagte mir heute, das er nicht zur
> SPS will (oder wollte), jetzt weiß ich warum.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 39393





... nunja da war ja die Consumenta in Nürnberg. Vielleicht hat er sich geärgert, dass ihn die ganzen Hausfrauen nichts abgekauft haben? 

http://www.consumenta.de/home.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2017)

zako schrieb:


> ... nunja da war ja die Consumenta in Nürnberg. Vielleicht hat er sich geärgert, dass ihn die ganzen Hausfrauen nichts abgekauft haben?
> 
> http://www.consumenta.de/home.html



Was die wohl blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut haben, als der Kundenkreis ganz anders ausgesehen hat.


----------



## mnuesser (15 November 2017)

Mir würden da schon ein paar Motorisierte Anwendungen für Hausfrauen einfallen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (15 November 2017)

Abgesehen davon,
bin grad bei einem Kunden in der USA. Neuer Anlagenteil wird Inbetrieb genommen. Kunde hat die Anlage selber verkabelt. Profibus? Läuft natürlich nicht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (15 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon,
> bin grad bei einem Kunden in der USA. Neuer Anlagenteil wird Inbetrieb genommen. Kunde hat die Anlage selber verkabelt. Profibus? Läuft natürlich nicht...
> 
> 
> ...


das sind vier verschiedene Stecker... hervorzuheben ist nummero vier... Wer findet den Fehler?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (15 November 2017)

Gut daß die Stecker Sichtfenster haben...

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2017)

Also so einen Murks habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. OK, wirklich gut dass die Stecker Sichtfenster haben. Wobei man auch
ohne Sichtfenster erkennt, dass man hier noch mal von vorne anfangen kann.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 November 2017)

Also ich verstehe nicht was ihr habt
Das ist doch die normale Vorgehensweise, wie Montagefirmen Busstecker anschließen.

Aus diesem Grund:
Montage Firma nur die Kabel ziehen lassen, und die Stecker selber anschließen.
Das ist zwar eigentlich unter der Würde eines Programmierers, spart aber Zorn und Ärger


----------



## JanB1 (16 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> das sind vier verschiedene Stecker... hervorzuheben ist nummero vier... Wer findet den Fehler?



Vier? Warum vier?

Also, ich seh auf Anhieb zwei Probleme: 1) Schirmung ist nicht auf die entsprechenden Kontakte im Stecker gelegt und 2) das Kabel ist nicht in den A2/B2 Anschluss eingefürt. Sonst noch was?


----------



## vollmi (16 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> das sind vier verschiedene Stecker... hervorzuheben ist nummero vier... Wer findet den Fehler?



Haben sie denn wenigstens begriffen für was die Pfeile auf den Steckern sind? Oder haben sie die Kabel einfach irgendwo reingewurstet?
Wenn sie es richtig gemacht hätten, wäre der Kabelbinder da so nah am Gehäuse auch irgenwie sinnlos.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2017)

> Wenn sie es richtig gemacht hätten, wäre der Kabelbinder da so nah am Gehäuse auch irgenwie sinnlos.



Nein, der ist überhaupt nicht sinnlos. Da die beiden Adern nicht in A2/B2 eingeführt sind, wird der Kabelbinder dringend benötigt,
damit das Kabel nicht aus dem Stecker hinausfällt. Da hat schon jemand mitgedacht ( "soll ich den jetzt noch mal aufmachen oder
mache ich einfach einen Kabelbinder hin ")


----------



## mnuesser (16 November 2017)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht was ihr habt
> Das ist doch die normale Vorgehensweise, wie Montagefirmen Busstecker anschließen.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund:
> ...


Hey, wenn es wenigstens ne Montagefirma gewesen wäre, hätte ich ja nichts gesagt...
Es war leider ein Hauseigener Elektriker... und  das macht mir Angst. Schliesslich haben die einiges an Anlagen da stehen.

Naja, ich hab dann gestern mal einen kleinen Grundkurs "Profibuskabel anschliessen mit und ohne Stripping Tool" abgehalten. Danach durfte derjenige das nochmal machen. Jetzt sieht es gut aus und läuft auch. Werd aber heute mal den Profibus-Tester dran halten. [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JanB1 (16 November 2017)

@mnuesser: Scheint als würde deine kleine Firma (hinterlegt als "Einzelkaufmann" im Register) ja gut laufen wenn du nach 2 Jahren seit Firmengründung schon für Arbeiten in die USA bestellt wirst.


----------



## mnuesser (16 November 2017)

Naja, bin seit 10 Jahren selbstständig, erst mit ner Schaltschrankbau Firma, da bin ich aber nach 5 Jahren raus, weil mein Mitinhaber total abgehoben war. Ein Jahr nachdem ich alle Bürgschaften raus hatte, waren die Pleite.
Dann war ich erst Einzelkämpfer, da ich aber meinen Firmennamen sichern wollte, habe ich auf e.K. umfirmiert  und die gibts erst 3 Jahre...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (16 November 2017)

JanB1 schrieb:


> @mnuesser: Scheint als würde deine kleine Firma (hinterlegt als "Einzelkaufmann" im Register) ja gut laufen wenn du nach 2 Jahren seit Firmengründung schon für Arbeiten in die USA bestellt wirst.



Wenn der Profibus nicht läuft, holt man sich die Experten 
Ich meine, in den USA zählen zusammengedrillte Litzen mit ner Kunstoffkappe drauf als adäquat verbunden.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twist-on_wire_connector

Die haben auch keine Skrupel damit Profibusleitungen zu verlängern.

mfG René


----------



## plc_typ (16 November 2017)

Dies sind Mindestens zehn Zeichen Text


----------



## JanB1 (16 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn der Profibus nicht läuft, holt man sich die Experten
> Ich meine, in den USA zählen zusammengedrillte Litzen mit ner Kunstoffkappe drauf als adäquat verbunden.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twist-on_wire_connector
> 
> ...



Das is n witz...

Kennen die Lüsterklemmen oder Doppelpresshülsen etwa nicht? Junge...


----------



## acid (16 November 2017)

Kein Witz, dieses Geraffel findet sich in fast jedem amerikanischen Gerät...
Du solltest dir mal deren restliche Elektrik (Außerhalb der Industrie) ansehen, da wagen es die Nackenhaare nichtmal mehr aufzustehen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 November 2017)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Das is n witz...
> 
> Kennen die Lüsterklemmen oder Doppelpresshülsen etwa nicht? Junge...


Schon mal in Gebäuden in den USA oder Kanada Dir die Elektroinstallation angesehen, da wird einem ganz anders. Die Hütchenspiele sieht man da an jeder Ecke, Lüsterklemmen kennen die Amis höchstens vom Hörensagen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## mnuesser (16 November 2017)

Lest dazu mal die Entstehungsgeschichte bei Tante Wiki... Die konnten das früher mal richtig 🤣[emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zombie (17 November 2017)

Wie die ihre Steckdosen anschließen ist nicht besser. Die quetschen mehradriges "20"² in Schraubanschlüsse, und wenn nur eine Ader hinter der Schraube bleibt, gilt das als korrekt angeschlossen.
Jede Ader ist aber auch in etwa 1,5². Trotzdem eine gigantische Verschwendung von Material wenn die restlichen 12 Adern sonstwas berühren (Das nicht geerdete Gehäuse z.B.)


----------



## mnuesser (17 November 2017)

Zukunftssichere Netzwerkverkabelung... Warum hab ich eigentlich 3km Cat7 in meinem Haus verlegt?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nade (17 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Zukunftssichere Netzwerkverkabelung... Warum hab ich eigentlich 3km Cat7 in meinem Haus verlegt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och joah. Die Amis hattens noch nie so mit geschirmten Leitungen. Das geht schon allein aus der Geschichte zur Vernetzung hervor. So wie jetzt die Glasgasergeschichte Deutschlans verheerend aussehen wird

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (17 November 2017)

Das lustige daran: die Dosen baumeln wirklich so aus der Wand ( Im Instandhaltungsbüro ) aber keiner der 15 Elektriker denkt sich was dabei...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (17 November 2017)

Das geht ja noch, die verwenden auch gerne ein unglaublich seltsames Kabel mit allerlei wunderlichen Farben, bei dem viele Aderpaare in einer Leitung sind um "Mehrfachsteckdosen" für ihre EDV zu installieren. 
Bei uns würde man diesen verranzten Klingeldraht nichtmal für eine Sprechanlage verwenden, dort ist das sogar nach Category sonstwas zertifiziert.


----------



## vollmi (17 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Das lustige daran: die Dosen baumeln wirklich so aus der Wand



Darum nennt sich das ja auch W^ackel^Lan. Du weisst aber auch garnix Jon Schnee! *ROFL*


----------



## John Sheppard (17 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Das lustige daran: die Dosen baumeln wirklich so aus der Wand ( Im Instandhaltungsbüro ) aber keiner der 15 Elektriker denkt sich was dabei...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Also ich bezweifle, dass es die Ammis ohne deutsche Hilfe jemals auf den Mond geschafft hätten...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2017)

John Sheppard schrieb:


> Also ich bezweifle, dass es die Ammis ohne deutsche Hilfe jemals auf den Mond geschafft hätten...



Waren die wirklich da oder hat die Rakete ein Zwischenstopp in Hollywood gemacht?


----------



## John Sheppard (17 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Waren die wirklich da oder hat die Rakete ein Zwischenstopp in Hollywood gemacht?



Sie waren definitiv auf dem Mond. 
Das wurde weltweit überprüft und wäre auch nur der Hauch eines Zweifels daran gewesen, hätten die Russen und Chinesen das ganz groß rausgebracht.
Dank heutiger Technik kann man sogar noch die Reste der Landefähren auf dem Mond ausmachen.

Man darf allerdings nicht vergessen, dass die Chancen beim ersten Mondflug nur 50:50 standen.
Es hätte auch alles im Fiasko enden können.
Die Ammis hatten verdammt viel Glück und die Hilfe "erbeuteter" deutscher Raketenwissenschaftler....


----------



## Fabpicard (17 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Darum nennt sich das ja auch W^ackel^Lan. Du weisst aber auch garnix Jon Schnee! *ROFL*



Falsch, ist das mitgelieferte Kabel vom Drucker zu kurz, muss halt die Dose näher zum Drucker... Gibts sogar in Deutschland 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Heinileini (17 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ... die Dosen baumeln wirklich so aus der Wand ( Im Instandhaltungsbüro ) aber keiner der 15 Elektriker denkt sich was dabei...



Kann natürlich sein, dass von den 15 Elektrikern kein einziger einen HandlungsBedarf gesehen hat. 
Könnte aber auch sein, dass es in den USA immer noch so läuft, wie ich es vor Jahren (staunend bis fassungslos) erlebt habe. Die Tätigkeiten, die die einzelnen Leute ausführen durften, waren sehr eng gefasst und wehe man kam auf die Idee, diese Grenzen etwas gelassener zu sehen ... dann stand gleich irgendjemand von irgendeiner Gewerkschaft da und hat RamboZambo gemacht. Entweder hat man dann "Dienst nach Vorschrift" gemacht und die Wartezeiten in Kauf genommen, bis der Zuständige für den jeweiligen nächsten Handgriff verfügbar war und wieder ... und wieder ... . War mir aber zu blöd und hab mich dann für "oder" entschieden und gewartet, bis keiner geguckt hat und hab's dann eben selbst gemacht.


----------



## Feng (18 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass von den 15 Elektrikern kein einziger einen HandlungsBedarf gesehen hat.
> Könnte aber auch sein, dass es in den USA immer noch so läuft, wie ich es vor Jahren (staunend bis fassungslos) erlebt habe. Die Tätigkeiten, die die einzelnen Leute ausführen durften, waren sehr eng gefasst und wehe man kam auf die Idee, diese Grenzen etwas gelassener zu sehen ... dann stand gleich irgendjemand von irgendeiner Gewerkschaft da und hat RamboZambo gemacht. Entweder hat man dann "Dienst nach Vorschrift" gemacht und die Wartezeiten in Kauf genommen, bis der Zuständige für den jeweiligen nächsten Handgriff verfügbar war und wieder ... und wieder ... . War mir aber zu blöd und hab mich dann für "oder" entschieden und gewartet, bis keiner geguckt hat und hab's dann eben selbst gemacht.



Ja, schon erschreckend, wie man Effektivität über Bürokratismus ausbremsen kann – 
aber da kann man leider auch vor der eigenen Tür fegen.
Lest mal Wikipedia „Anis Amri“, spannend wie ein Krimi – aber frustrierend für das selbstblockierte Germany mit seinen 16 Ländern, die alle nicht kompatibel zusammenarbeiten wollen. 
Da kann ein Schwerkrimineller mindestens 14 mal in Germany unter immer neuen Namen Asyl beantragen, incl. jedes Mal Fingerabdrücke + monatliche Überweisung von Sozialleistungen – und die Länder sind nicht in der Lage, die Fingerabdrücke abzugleichen  - - -
Was da noch alles läuft, was wir nicht wissen (wollen) - - -
Wir schaffen das. Gute Nacht!


----------



## vollmi (19 November 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass von den 15 Elektrikern kein einziger einen HandlungsBedarf gesehen hat.
> Könnte aber auch sein, dass es in den USA immer noch so läuft, wie ich es vor Jahren (staunend bis fassungslos) erlebt habe. Die Tätigkeiten, die die einzelnen Leute ausführen durften, waren sehr eng gefasst und wehe man kam auf die Idee, diese Grenzen etwas gelassener zu sehen ... dann stand gleich irgendjemand von irgendeiner Gewerkschaft da und hat RamboZambo gemacht. Entweder hat man dann "Dienst nach Vorschrift" gemacht und die Wartezeiten in Kauf genommen, bis der Zuständige für den jeweiligen nächsten Handgriff verfügbar war und wieder ... und wieder ... . War mir aber zu blöd und hab mich dann für "oder" entschieden und gewartet, bis keiner geguckt hat und hab's dann eben selbst gemacht.



Das erlebe ich in den Emiraten übrigens genau so. Die treibens dann noch auf die Spitze. Da schliessen zwei verschiedene Anschliesser die Klemmenblöcke die genau dasselbe machen an. Also Klemmenblock für Leuchte 1 wird von Elektriker 1 angeschlossen, die Klemmen direkt daneben für Leuchte 2 nimmt dann Elektriker 2.


----------



## SAGJA (19 November 2017)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund:
> Montage Firma nur die Kabel ziehen lassen, und die Stecker selber anschließen.
> Das ist zwar eigentlich unter der Würde eines Programmierers, spart aber Zorn und Ärger



Standard und Kosten sparender bei der Inbetriebnahme.
Auch als "nicht so oft Programmierer"!


----------



## mnuesser (19 November 2017)

SAGJA schrieb:


> Standard und Kosten sparender bei der Inbetriebnahme.
> Auch als "nicht so oft Programmierer"!


ist eh nur unter der Würde derjenigen Programmierer, welche nicht gerne auch mal Hand anlegen... Die sind bei meinen Kunden nicht sehr beliebt... mir ist es egal was ich mach, ich hab hier in der USA jetzt auch Kabel gezogen, konnte eh nix anderes machen da meine Programme in der Regel fertig sind. Ohne Kabel keine IBN, und künstlich verlängern brauch ich meine Auslandseinsätze auch nicht...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 November 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ist eh nur unter der Würde derjenigen Programmierer, welche nicht gerne auch mal Hand anlegen... Die sind bei meinen Kunden nicht sehr beliebt... mir ist es egal was ich mach, ich hab hier in der USA jetzt auch Kabel gezogen, konnte eh nix anderes machen da meine Programme in der Regel fertig sind. Ohne Kabel keine IBN, und künstlich verlängern brauch ich meine Auslandseinsätze auch nicht...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Dann sei aber gerade mal in den USA vorsichtig.
Wenn da die Union sieht, dass Du einen Schraubendreher in der Hand hast, wird Dein Aufenthalt künstlich verkürzt.


----------



## Heinileini (20 November 2017)

HAAALT! Lasst und doch wenigstens eines Ernst nehmen: das Thema dieses Thread lautet "Fun zum Feierabend"!!!
Ich konnte doch nicht ahnen, dass ich solch eine Lawine lostreten würde. Sorry vielstmals!
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man diesen Thread wieder auf Kurs bringen kann?
Vielleicht "Software- oder Hardware-Heilung durch Handauflegen" statt durch "selber Hand anlegen"?
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## ohm200x (20 November 2017)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger ....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2017)

Was waren die letzten Worte des Elektrikers?

"Was ist das für ein Kabel?"


----------



## vollmi (20 November 2017)

Ich liebe es. 

 https://youtu.be/NaEfU47QY_k


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2017)

> Ich liebe es.
> 
> https://youtu.be/NaEfU47QY_k
> 
> ...



Da gefällt mir folgendes noch viel besser:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1zjufkTQwU


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2017)

Auf die Idee mit den Brett bin ich noch nicht gekommen und ich Fall immer vom Sofa.


----------



## rheumakay (20 November 2017)

...
mit meiner Freundin bei MCDonalds :
Sie hält sich die Pommes an die Mundwinkel.

Sie:"Schatz, guck mal ! Ich bin ein Walross!"

Ich:" Ja, und Pommes im Gesicht hast du auch noch ."

Ich,26,Single


----------



## Feng (20 November 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Erst lesen! Dann schauen![/FONT]

  --- The Eleephants Threw A Party - READ THIS FIRST BEFORE VIEWING VIDEO: 
  Watch the elephants knock the fruit out of the tree and all the animals eat it off the ground. This is a real video from a French documentary about Africa . You may not understand French, but the video is hilarious. There are trees that grow in Africa which, once a year, produce very juicy fruit that contain a high percentage of alcohol. The tree is known as the "Elephant Tree," because elephants have a fondness for the fruit. Because there is a shortage of water in that area, as soon as the fruits are ripe, animals come there to help relieve themselves of the heat. You will easily know who had over-indulged... on purpose or not! PS. The tree is the Marula tree. You can buy a great liqueur named "Amarula," which is made with the fruit and cream. -- 

[video]jungle_alcohol.wmv [/video]


----------



## C7633 (21 November 2017)

Ich habe nach dem Sex immer so ein Pfeiffen im Ohr.
Wie alt bist Du denn?
47
Ja da kannst Du auch keinen Applaus mehr erwarten


----------



## vollmi (21 November 2017)

Woah nicht nur Siemens kommt auf Kuriose IDEEN. 
Aber ich mein bei Millionen Zählern kann man schon was sparen wenn man kein 4 Tastenfeld einbauen muss.

[video=youtube;aqHauk3bNFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=83&v=aqHauk3bNFA[/video]


----------



## ohm200x (21 November 2017)

Moin,

die Rückkehr der alten Siemens Programmiergeräte 
8.5kg Gewicht
2 Netzeile

https://www.pcworld.com/article/3216494/laptop-computers/acer-predator-21-x-review.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2017)

Ich musste heute schmunzeln, als ich mir die TIA V14 SP1 "NEWS" angeschaut habe ( Wir reden hier vom 21. Jahrhundert ):




Das konnte folgende Software oder eigentlich fast jede Editorsoftware schon anno 198x:


----------



## Heinileini (21 November 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich musste heute schmunzeln, als ich mir die TIA V14 SP1 "NEWS" angeschaut habe ( Wir reden hier vom 21. Jahrhundert ):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 39475



Wirklich bemerkenswert! Und das im Zeitalter der intuitiven Bedienung - wo man rein gar nix entsprechendes mehr an BedienungsAnleitung gewöhnt ist.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das konnte folgende Software oder eigentlich fast jede Editorsoftware schon anno 198x:
> Anhang anzeigen 39476



Das waren noch Zeiten! Alles in Klartext - ganz ohne Schwemme von nixsagenden, rätselhaften Symbolen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2017)

Vermutlich wurde dieses wie man auf Messen heute so schön sagt "Feature" nachgerüstet, damit dass Versprechen eingehalten werden kann
mit dem*Automatisieren in weniger als 10 Minuten*


Ist in diesen 10 Minuten eigentlich der Programmstart mit eingerechnet? Wenn nicht, dann bleiben mir ja nur noch <5 Minuten zum programmieren.


----------



## vollmi (21 November 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Rückkehr der alten Siemens Programmiergeräte
> 8.5kg Gewicht
> 2 Netzeile



Och ich überlege mir schon länger ob ich mir nicht n günstiges Gamingnotebook zulege zum Programmieren. Immerhin 17" 4k Display mit recht gut Leistung und Arbeitsspeicher zu einem doch recht moderaten Preis.

https://www.brack.ch/hp-notebook-omen-17-an090nz-573829


----------



## ohm200x (21 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Och ich überlege mir schon länger ob ich mir nicht n günstiges Gamingnotebook zulege zum Programmieren. Immerhin 17" 4k Display mit recht gut Leistung und Arbeitsspeicher zu einem doch recht moderaten Preis.
> 
> https://www.brack.ch/hp-notebook-omen-17-an090nz-573829



Das würde ich ja verstehen. 
Das Teil kostet ja 1/4. und bietet bei der Hälfte an Gewicht mehr Auflösung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (21 November 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das konnte folgende Software oder eigentlich fast jede Editorsoftware schon anno 198x:
> Anhang anzeigen 39476



Hab nie verstanden und verstehe es heute noch nicht - wozu man den Überschreibemodus benötigt?
Kommt as aus Zeiten wo die Wiederholraten der Tastatur noch von der Hardware abhängig waren?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (21 November 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hab nie verstanden und verstehe es heute noch nicht - wozu man den Überschreibemodus benötigt?


Wenn man Massen-Text verarbeitet oder tabellenartige Texte, und viel mit Copy/Paste arbeitet, dann spart man sich das Löschen der Zeichen die nach dem Kopieren angepasst werden sollen - man überschreibt sie einfach.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2017)

> Wenn man Massen-Text verarbeitet oder tabellenartige Texte, und viel mit  Copy/Paste arbeitet, dann spart man sich das Löschen der Zeichen die  nach dem Kopieren angepasst werden sollen - man überschreibt sie  einfach.



Genau, in den 80érn und früher nannte man sowas einfach eine neue Funktion. Heute würde man dass wohl so vermarkten:



> Verkürzen Sie die  Time-to-Market Ihrer Maschine – durch hohe Modularität, skalierbare  Bedienkonzepte und eine schnellere Konfiguration, Montage und  Inbetriebnahme. So sparen Sie Kosten – und Ihre Kunden können die  Produktion schneller starten.




Was mich ja zum schmunzeln gebracht hat, mit der "neuen" Funktion in V14 ist, dass dies auch noch als "NEU" angepriesen wird.
Wenn ich sowas 2017 in einer Software für zig tausend Euro nachpflege, obwohl die Software schon einige Jahre auf dem Markt
ist, dann halte ich doch einfach meine Klappe


----------



## Heinileini (21 November 2017)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hab nie verstanden und verstehe es heute noch nicht - wozu man den Überschreibemodus benötigt?



Den benutzt man gewohnheitsmässig immer dann, wenn man die Einfg-Taste versehentlich erwischt hat - wer häufiger mit unterschiedlichen Tastaturen arbeitet, weiss, kaum eine andere Taste hat einen so lebhaften MigrationsHintergrund.
Hat man den ÜberschreibeModus absichtlich aktiviert, so ist er sehr hilfreich, die volle Aufmerksamkeit auf den Bildschirm zu konzentrieren, damit nicht von den 3 Zeichen, die man überschreiben wollte, gefühlte 1023 Zeichen überschrieben werden.



ohm200x schrieb:


> Kommt das aus Zeiten wo die Wiederholraten der Tastatur noch von der Hardware abhängig waren?



Definitiv nicht! Sondern aus der Zeit, als die Zeichen noch mit Hammer & Sichel, pardon Meissel ins Gestein geschnitzt wurden.
Der EinfügeModus kam dann erst später, nach Erfindung der Säge.


----------



## ohm200x (22 November 2017)

Ich seh schon. Was man nicht kennt, vermisst man nicht. 

Mein Rechner mit eingeschränkter Freiheit hatte sowas früher nicht. 
Dafür gibt’s simple shortcuts um wortweise zu springen / markieren um damit Stellen zu ersetzen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (22 November 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Och ich überlege mir schon länger ob ich mir nicht n günstiges Gamingnotebook zulege zum Programmieren. Immerhin 17" 4k Display mit recht gut Leistung und Arbeitsspeicher zu einem doch recht moderaten Preis.
> 
> https://www.brack.ch/hp-notebook-omen-17-an090nz-573829



So dinger benutze ich, das ist btw. ein Clevo Barebone und wird von einigen unterschiedlichen Firmen verkauft 

Wenn du dich für sowas interessierst, schau dir mal von Schenker die 17" Business Serie an... die finde ich aktuell SEHR interessant,
und da komme ich 30% unter meinen letzten Preis.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 November 2017)

Kennt Ihr schon Harry G?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmCgJcpgZ3I


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 November 2017)

Gerade bei im Internet gelesen:

"Du backst so gut, mach doch ne Konditorei auf."
"Ich fi... auch gut, und betreibe trotzdem kein Bordel"
Argumentativ bin ich ein Fuchs.

Die die mich kennen, werden erkennen, warum gerade ich das so lustig finde


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2017)

Was es alles gibt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOgzobqcq1M


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2017)




----------



## Heinileini (23 November 2017)

Bin beeindruckt, *DeltaMikeAir*!

"Highway to Hell", "nur für gespaltene Persönlichkeiten" und die "PhotonenZentrifuge" gefallen mir sehr gut, aber das beste ist: jetzt habe ich endlich die Lösung gefunden, wie ich meine AussenSpiegel entzerren kann!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2017)

............


----------



## maxder2te (7 Dezember 2017)

Kran müde
Kran schlafen




ein paar Stunden später: Spielplatz für Erwachsene


----------



## John Sheppard (7 Dezember 2017)

“Du hast gestern am Glühweinstand echt geil getanzt” 
“Getanzt? Alter, ich habe versucht zu stehen.”


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2017)

Hast du die Sicherung eingesetzt?


----------



## winnman (21 Dezember 2017)

Ja  und vor allem habe ich darauf geachtet das auch die anderen Sicherungen und Sammelschienen leicht zugänglich sind.

Der Betonstapel dämpft auch einen eventuell auftretenden Störlichtbogen im unteren Bereich


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Dezember 2017)

falsche Abfahrt genommen.....


----------



## Morymmus (21 Dezember 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 39804
> 
> 
> falsche Abfahrt genommen.....


Du siehst das falsch, der Fehler liegt ganz klar bei den Strassenbauen bzw. -Planern.... 
Die haben einfach die Strasse an die falsche Stelle geplant/gebaut ;-D ;-D ;-D


Gesendet von meinem T6pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## sps_ike (21 Dezember 2017)

Sieht nach der Einspeisung für die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung im Stadtteil Stenkelfeld aus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_sIIUYLhZw

Sollen die Pflastersteine den ganzen Schalter vor dem Absturz bewahren oder soll damit die Freiauslösung überlistet werden.
 Egal, bei den fachgerechten Anschlüssen wird das Ding eh bald abfackeln 

Gruß
R.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2017)

Ich wollte heute eine alternative Lieferadresse bei EBAY eintragen und musste feststellen,
dass wir viele neue Bundesländer haben




Für mich war da im Umkreis von 100KM leider nichts dabei


----------



## Heinileini (23 Dezember 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... Für mich war da im Umkreis von 100KM leider nichts dabei


100km? Du meinst Meilen? Du erinnerst doch, dass Du laut Member Map in Newquay (BrexitusLand) an der St George's Rd, Ecke St Mary's Rd wohnst!?
Da ist es schon bemerkenswert, dass in Deinem ScreenShot überhaupt ein Bundesland (Hamburg) erscheint.

Weihnächtlichen Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Heinileini,

gut erkannt, aber die St Georges Road ist nur unser Zweitwohnsitz ( Meine Frau ist Engländerin ). Ich bin überwiegend im Augsburger Umland anzutreffen.

An dich auch einen weihnachtlichen Gruß


----------



## ohm200x (23 Dezember 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hallo Heinileini,
> 
> gut erkannt, aber die St Georges Road ist nur unser Zweitwohnsitz ( Meine Frau ist Engländerin ). Ich bin überwiegend im Augsburger Umland anzutreffen.
> 
> An dich auch einen weihnachtlichen Gruß



Oh, noch ein Donau-Schwabe ;-)

Weihnachtsgrüße an alle aus um Ulm herum. 
ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Dezember 2017)

> Oh, noch ein Donau-Schwabe :wink:



Danke 

Ich lebe hier allerdings seit 25 Jahren als sogenannter "Zugezogener"
Eigentlich komme ich aus NRW.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich lebe hier allerdings seit 25 Jahren als sogenannter "Zugezogener"
> Eigentlich komme ich aus NRW.




Und wieder ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling 
Unsere Wirtschaften und Kneipen in Schwaben sind nun mal Klasse


----------



## Heinileini (24 Dezember 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Unsere Wirtschaften und Kneipen in Schwaben sind nun mal Klasse


Ja, aber südlich vom WeissWurschtÄquator gibt es in den GetränkeAutomaten der Betriebe überall hauptsächlich Bier ... sind die Kneipen nur für die Rentner?


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja, aber südlich vom WeissWurschtÄquator gibt es in den GetränkeAutomaten der Betriebe überall hauptsächlich Bier ... sind die Kneipen nur für die Rentner?



Heini dir fehlen die grundlegenden Kenntnisse über unsere Mentalität.
Also unsere Rentner haben keine Zeit um in Kneipen zu sitzen.
Die sind um 6 Uhr Morgends beim Bäcker und holen Frühstück und Zeitung.
Um 8 geht es zum Arzt um Blutdruck und Zucker messen zu lassen.
Anschliessend geht es auf den Wochenmarkt.
Danach wird gearbeitet ... Schaffe, Schaffe, Häusle baue.
Ist man über 75 dann ist ne Stunde Mittagsschlaf drin. Aber das war's dann auch.

Kneipen haben ihr um in erster Linie den Touristen und den SPSlern aus dem Norden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Senator42 (24 Dezember 2017)

der WeissWurschtÄquator ist je nach Wohnort wo anders.
Bei den Münchnern bsp.weise die Donau, bei den Franken der Main.


----------



## vollmi (24 Dezember 2017)

Senator42 schrieb:


> der WeissWurschtÄquator ist je nach Wohnort wo anders.
> Bei den Münchnern bsp.weise die Donau, bei den Franken der Main.



Also eigentlich ist’s der Rhein. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Dezember 2017)

Also ich als Zuwanderer oder wie so nett gesagt "Wirtschaftsflüchtling" habe auch gelernt, dass die WW-Grenze je nach eigenem Wohnort
anders verläuft.

Und ja, Blockmove hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. In den Kneipen sitzen überwiegend Gäste von anderswo ( kommen halt viele ),
die Rentner stehen um 6:00 oder früher auf um Semmeln zu holen und die Hausfrauen in Rente ( gibt es dass überhaupt ) stehen
traditionell um 12:00 an der Metzgertheke und blockieren diese bis 13:00.


----------



## nade (25 Dezember 2017)

Wurschdsemmel hin oder her, es ist zwar noch eine Weile bis in. https://youtu.be/O944AhUeP3E


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Januar 2018)

Habe die ruhige Zeit genutzt, ein wenig zu renovieren:

https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5dc7424c354b9d8aa52b1a9fc36b1b77&oe=5AF1C507

2,99 € bei Norma – statt zig Euro für Jung und Gira.

 Patent pending


----------



## zako (6 Januar 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ...die Rentner stehen um 6:00 oder früher auf um Semmeln zu holen und die Hausfrauen in Rente ( gibt es dass überhaupt ) stehen traditionell um 12:00 an der Metzgertheke und blockieren diese bis 13:00.



.. und wenn man mal kurz mit Ihnen reden will, bekommt man als Antwort:
  "koa Zeit, koa Zeit"


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Januar 2018)

Mein Humor


----------



## magier (18 Januar 2018)

Beim Mails Aufräumen gefunden...


http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Diverses:Gott_und_Allah_spielen_Schach

http://debeste.de/5269/Am-ersten-Tag-nach-seiner-Scheidung

http://debeste.de/5224/Lebenslauf-2015


----------



## vollmi (18 Januar 2018)

Ich hatte auch Fun zum Feierabend. *grrr*


----------



## vollmi (19 Februar 2018)

Garnicht blöd...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Februar 2018)

Wer kennts noch aus der Heimcompter-Zeit: Die Data Becker Bücher. Dank Siemens wieder da!


----------



## Heinileini (20 Februar 2018)

Ganz oben auf dem Einband steht "KOCH". Also ein Kochbuch - oder ist das Dein Pseudonym, Thomas?


----------



## Koch (21 Februar 2018)

Nein, nicht seins


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 März 2018)

Ich habe eine neue Einbauküche bekommen und musste den neuen Herd ganz alleine anschliessen. Nach langer Suche hatte ich auch einen passenden 
Adapter gefunden. Aber irgendwie bleibt der Herd kalt. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Heinileini (4 März 2018)

@Onkel Dagobert
Das ist doch nur ein Adapter! Da fehlt noch der Konverter. Und ohne die SoftwareLizenz für den Konverter geht nix.
Gruss Heinileini


----------



## nade (4 März 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue Einbauküche bekommen und musste den neuen Herd ganz alleine anschliessen. Nach langer Suche hatte ich auch einen passenden
> Adapter gefunden. Aber irgendwie bleibt der Herd kalt. Woran kann das liegen?


Du hast was ganz entscheidentes vergessen... erst noch neben den genannten Sachen, eine Dichtheitsprüfung durch zu führen. Habe gehört beste Ergebnisse sind mit einer Kerze zu Erreichen.🤣

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cas (4 März 2018)

Ich kenne diesen Adapter, der Funktioniert nur in eine Richtung (Drehstrom > GAS)!

Du brauchst aber GAS> Drehstrom. Sowas passiert halt leicht mal...

VG CAS


----------



## Heinileini (6 März 2018)

cas schrieb:


> Ich kenne diesen Adapter, der Funktioniert nur in eine Richtung (Drehstrom > GAS)!
> Du brauchst aber GAS> Drehstrom. ...


Ich korrigiere mich: da fehlt nicht nur der Konverter, sondern auch der WasserAnschluss.
Egal, ob für Drehstrom > GAS (Elektrolyse: benötigt WasserZufluss) oder für GAS > Drehstrom (BrennstoffZelle: benötigt WasserAbfluss).
An was man auch alles denken muss ...
Gruss, Heinileini
​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2018)

...............


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 März 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mich: da fehlt nicht nur der Konverter, sondern auch der WasserAnschluss. ..


Dann war ja meine Entscheidung richtig, in der Küche fließend Wasser legen zu lassen  .


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 März 2018)

Es gibt doch noch Eltern, die ihren Kindern die richtigen Werte beibringen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5tV_14FuaY


----------



## plc_typ (14 März 2018)

Mindestens zehn Zeichen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2018)

In Russland sind Porsche Cayenne sehr beliebt und folglich werden dort
oft Fahrzeuge oder Teile geklaut. Gerne die Scheinwerfer. Hier eine, naja
Diebstahlsicherung wäre wohl das falsche Wort aber Rachefunktion könnte man sagen.


----------



## nade (17 März 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In Russland sind Porsche Cayenne sehr beliebt und folglich werden dort
> oft Fahrzeuge oder Teile geklaut. Gerne die Scheinwerfer. Hier eine, naja
> Diebstahlsicherung wäre wohl das falsche Wort aber Rachefunktion könnte man sagen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 40831


Hoffentlich sind Schäden durch Explosion mit in der Versicherung

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2018)

Gibt es für diese Art der Maschinen auch eine C-Norm,
die hier nicht eingehalten wurde?


----------



## acid (20 März 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gibt es für diese Art der Maschinen auch eine C-Norm,
> die hier nicht eingehalten wurde?



Der Mann hat keinen Helm und keine Handschuhe. Ich finde so etwas absolut verantwortungslos!


----------



## JesperMP (20 März 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gibt es für diese Art der Maschinen auch eine C-Norm,
> die hier nicht eingehalten wurde?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 40856


Er ist nominiert zum Darwin Preis Winner.
Und das ohne zu sterben !


----------



## jensemann (20 März 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Er ist nominiert zum Darwin Preis Winner.
> Und das ohne zu sterben !



Hoffentlich hat er noch keine Kinder. Wäre schade, wenn Darwin unrecht hätte


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 März 2018)

Star Wars:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2018)

Das ist doch mal I4.0

https://www.industr.com/de/2327174?...letter&utm_medium=PUA&utm_campaign=2018-14-96


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2018)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> https://www.industr.com/de/2327174?...letter&utm_medium=PUA&utm_campaign=2018-14-96





> Ergebnis: eine Maschine, die die Butterbrezel-Fertigung automatisiert. Sie spritzt per Knopfdruck Butter in die Brezeln – und in nur rund zehn Sekunden ist aus einer einfachen Brezel eine Butterbrezel geworden.


Der "Automat" ist wohl der Bediener der bei jeder Brezel den Knopf drückt? 



> Bedienen und Beobachten lässt sich das Ganze auch über eine Smartphone-App.


Da muß ein billig entlohnter Ost-EU-Bediener noch nichtmal nach DE einreisen um den Knopf zu drücken - sehr umweltfreundlich und kostengünstig!



> Die Dosierungsmenge hat man über das Bedienpanel Simatic Basic KP3000 jederzeit im Blick und kann diese bei Bedarf anpassen.


Wo kann man eigentlich dieses KP3000 kaufen?

Braucht die Autorin evtl. auch mal einen Praktikumsplatz in einer richtigen großen Fabrik? Über uns könnte sie auch mal so schöööne Artikel schreiben... 

Harald


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2018)

Da wo Du herkommst, gibt es doch gar keine Butterbrezeln.


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2018)

Deswegen will ich ja die innovativ automatisierte Maschine nachbauen - doch dafür fehlt mir noch das KP3000 

Harald


----------



## vollmi (9 April 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Deswegen will ich ja die innovativ automatisierte Maschine nachbauen - doch dafür fehlt mir noch das KP3000



Du kannst doch nicht einfach solches Knowhow kopieren. Entwickle lieber was eigenes wofür ein Absatzmarkt herrscht. z.B. eine Maschine die mir den Süssstoff in den Kaffeebecher schnippt. Das vergess ich sonst immer.


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das vergess ich sonst immer.


Dafür kannst Du die Maschine auch nehmen, sogar mit leerem Buttertank: Ein Bediener drückt den Knopf ---> die Nadel piekst Dich ---> Du denkst dran 

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 April 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Und was sagte Gott, als er/sie das Ruhrgebiet erschaffen hatte?
> "Essen ist fertig!"..​


Schon  klar, er hat das mal eben so zwischen Frühstück und Mittag erledigt.
Und nach dem er diesen Spruch geprägt hatte, bekam die Stadt Essen ihren  Namen.
Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, wie er auf "Kotzen",  "Rammelburg", "Busendorf", "Killer",
"Thomasgeschiß", "Elend",  "Wixhausen", "Tuntenhausen" und "Deppenhausen" gekommen ist?
​


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 April 2018)

Du hast Grünkraut und Spinnenhirn vergessen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2018)

Und Katzenhirn usw.


----------



## Gleichstromer (12 April 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Schon  klar, er hat das mal eben so zwischen Frühstück und Mittag erledigt.



Na ja, das Ergebnis macht schon einen hingerotzten Eindruck. Quick and dirty, kann schon mal passieren unter Zeitdruck, der Rest musste ja auch noch fertig werden.
Wie sagte schon Hagen Rether (wohnhaft in Essen): Wenn das Essen ist, wie sieht dann Kotze aus ?


----------



## lilli (15 April 2018)

http://www.der-zeitspiegel.de/micro...ahr-anleger-milliardenverluste-arbeitsplaetze


----------



## mariob (17 April 2018)

Hi,
Sonneborn mal wieder:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy_BfHXmPx0

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Heinileini (17 April 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, wie er auf "Kotzen",  "Rammelburg", "Busendorf", "Killer",
> "Thomasgeschiß", "Elend",  "Wixhausen", "Tuntenhausen" und "Deppenhausen" gekommen ist?​



Moin Onkel Dagobert!
Deine OrtsnamenAuswahl scheint System zu haben (hatte ich von Dir auch nicht anders erwartet):
Diese Orte liegen alle weeiiiit weg vom Ruhrgebiet. Da scheint kein SerienTäter am Werk gewesen zu sein, jedenfalls nicht in Essen.
Mit Deppendorf oder Deppenhöfen hättest Du meinen Standort fast getroffen, aber Du warst vorsichtig und hast Dich respektvoll für Deppenhausen entschieden.
​Der Ortsname Elend kommt in DE zig-mal vor. 
Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Namen evtl. nur beschreiben, was der Mensch aus diesen Orten gemacht hat.
Ist Dir übrigens aufgefallen, dass erst kürzlich die Essener Tafel sogar Berühmtheit erlangt hat?
Bei einem der Namen hast Du ein "e" geschlabbert. Ich sage Dir aber nicht bei welchem - nur, dass es vor einem "ß" fehlt.
Gruss, Heinileini​


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Mai 2018)

Das Leben hat Risiken:


----------



## ohm200x (4 Mai 2018)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Das Leben hat Risiken:
> Anhang anzeigen 41278



Ich steh auf Brille [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Mai 2018)

Heute morgen im Radio gehört:

Auch wenn Du gut geschlafen hast, Albert schläft wie Ein-Stein


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Mai 2018)

Was ist höhere Mathematik?

Wenn man morgens beim Aufstehen die Wurzel aus einer Unbekannten zieht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Mai 2018)

Gestern in Österreich entdeckt:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2018)

1234567890


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Mai 2018)

Wenn es nicht so bitter ernst wäre:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_P6Q3fkZB8


----------



## Krumnix (28 Mai 2018)

Achtung, jetzt wird es makaber. Bitte erst weiterlesen, wenn ihr mindestens 18 Jahre alt seid und mit schwarzen Humor umgehen könnt 

Frage: Kann man zu einem Ferienlager, in welches Kinder mit ADHS behandelt werden, auch Konzentrationslager sagen?


----------



## Heinileini (28 Mai 2018)

KonzentrationsSchwächeLager könnte gerade noch akzeptabel sein?

Haben diejenigen, die auf die Behandlung nicht ansprechen, einen LagerSchaden?


----------



## vollmi (31 Mai 2018)

Ich muss meine Arbeit auch mit Humor nehmen. Sonst müsste ich den ganzen Tag schreien.
20% der Drähte in diesem Packen Schaltschränke war so "angeschlossen"


----------



## ohm200x (31 Mai 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Arbeit auch mit Humor nehmen. Sonst müsste ich den ganzen Tag schreien.
> 20% der Drähte in diesem Packen Schaltschränke war so "angeschlossen"



Autsch. [emoji51][emoji50]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Juni 2018)

Was sagt der Metzger wenn er abends zu seiner Frau ins Bett kommt?

Willst Du die Wurst in der Buchse oder im Darm.


----------



## Krumnix (1 Juni 2018)

Ich seh nix...


----------



## vollmi (1 Juni 2018)

Dann für dich der link

https://youtu.be/5rPPmtS2Q8c

Oh ein youtubevideo wird immer al video eingebunden
Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (1 Juni 2018)

Youtube-Link:

https://youtu.be/5rPPmtS2Q8c

Gehts damit?


----------



## Krumnix (1 Juni 2018)

Jepp. Das ist aber sehr berührungs-sicher verdrahtet


----------



## mnuesser (1 Juni 2018)

Kannste auch die Kleinmaterialpauschale aus dem Angebot entfernen wenn du so verdrahtest [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (1 Juni 2018)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Kannste auch die Kleinmaterialpauschale aus dem Angebot entfernen wenn du so verdrahtest



Also wir verlangen die abgezogenen Isolationen nicht zurück. Die können Sie schon behalten. So ist das nicht. 
Aber zur ehrenrettung. Sowas passiert nicht nur in den Emiraten. Solches Zeug hatte ich auch schon in den USA. [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2018)

@Vollmi,
kann es sein das du einfach nur die falschen Klemmen ausgewählt hast, es gibt auch Schneidklemmen!




Den Lügenstift hast du hoffentlich schon entsorgt.


----------



## Krumnix (1 Juni 2018)

Entsorgungspauschale nicht vergessen


----------



## vollmi (1 Juni 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Vollmi,
> kann es sein das du einfach nur die falschen Klemmen ausgewählt hast, es gibt auch Schneidklemmen!
> 
> Den Lügenstift hast du hoffentlich schon entsorgt.



Nene ganz normale federzug. Die mag ich am liebsten. Und nix gegen das werkzeug. Wär ja fies wenn gerade das werkzeug mich nicht anlügen würde.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juni 2018)

Ich hatte heute zwei Dreier im Lotto  . Aber ich werde mir erst mal nichts anmerken lassen und gehe morgen früh wieder zur Arbeit. Und meine Nachbarn erfahren erst mal auch nichts davon.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juli 2018)

Die Maschine entspricht den Maschinenrichtlinien.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juli 2018)

Was denn da passiert ?


----------



## mnuesser (12 Juli 2018)

Vermutlich nur sicherheitssandalen an gehabt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2018)

Wer findet den Fehler ( bzw. nicht direkt ein Fehler aber schon verwunderlich ):


----------



## jensemann (27 Juli 2018)

Meintest du Nuremberg? Klingt seltsam aber https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuremberg sagt, es ist richtig im englischen und französischen Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## John Sheppard (27 Juli 2018)

Einen Fehler würde ich es nicht nennen.
"Nuremberg" ist die englische und französische Bezeichnung von Nürnberg.
Es gibt viele vergleichbare Fälle, z.B. Cologne, Munich, Vienna


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2018)

> Einen Fehler würde ich es nicht nennen.
> "Nuremberg" ist die englische und französische Bezeichnung von Nürnberg.
> Es gibt viele vergleichbare Fälle, z.B. Cologne, Munich, Vienna



Daher meine Korrektur auf 





> ( bzw. nicht direkt ein Fehler aber schon verwunderlich )



Jetzt bin ich seit >15 Jahren in Europa unterwegs gewesen aber diese Bezeichnung habe ich noch nie gehört ( Cologne, Munich natürlich schon ).
Immer wieder was neues


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Juli 2018)

Ich vermute mal, dass das die fränkische Schreibweise ist


----------



## John Sheppard (27 Juli 2018)

Siemens....


----------



## Heinileini (27 Juli 2018)

Das Thema Nuremberg gehört hier im Forum schon fast zu den Dauerbrennern - wie so manche andere Themen auch.

Was mich wundert:
Da steht "Front face only: Type 4X/12" - warum "only", wenn der Rest des Gerätes doch angeblich auch vom Type 4X/12 sein soll?

Worauf bezieht sich wohl "Made in Germany"? Auf den Aufkleber, auf dem das steht?
Und überhaupt, diese Formulierung ist ja sowas von EU-diskriminierend ;o)

Trotzdem, schönes WE!

PS @DeltaMikeAir:
Du hast nicht wirklich erwartet, dass jemand aus Deiner Beschreibung der Symptome auf einen Fehler schliessen kann?
Ich meine, ausser dem Fehler, dass die Beschreibung der Symptome fehlt. Bist doch kein Frischling mehr in diesem Forum. ;o)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2018)

> Das Thema Nuremberg gehört hier im Forum schon fast zu den Dauerbrennern



Ok, habe ich noch nie hier gehört. Wenn ich es in der Suche eingebe, kommt außer dieser Beitrag noch ein
einziger anderer??


----------



## Heinileini (27 Juli 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ich es in der Suche eingebe, kommt außer dieser Beitrag noch ein
> einziger anderer??


Sagte ich doch: Du bist kein Frischling in diesem Forum. Wenn ich hier "Live Searche" nach Nuremberg oder Nuremberg* oder *Nuremberg*, finde ich gar nix.
Hast Du noch irgendwelche SuchOptionen, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe? Ich klicke ggfs noch "Inkl. Unterforen" an und … nix.

Die "Erweiterte Suche" findet tatsächlich ganze 2 Threads, wovon der eine 2,5 Jahre alt ist. Na gut, ich lass mich überreden, dass ich mit Dauerbrenner wahrscheinlich nur gemeint habe, das Thema sei nicht mehr so ganz brandneu ;o)
Vermutlich habe ich "Nuremberg" schon auf diversen jpgs gesehen, die an den einen oder anderen Beitrag getackert waren?


----------



## maxder2te (30 Juli 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich seit >15 Jahren in Europa unterwegs gewesen aber diese Bezeichnung habe ich noch nie gehört ( Cologne, Munich natürlich schon ).



Bist du noch nie von/nach Nürnberg geflogen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Juli 2018)

> Bist du noch nie von/nach Nürnberg geflogen?


Nein, bin ich nicht


----------



## Paul (30 Juli 2018)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass das die fränkische Schreibweise ist


Nö, fränkisch korrekt ist: 

Nämmberch


----------



## plc_typ (1 August 2018)




----------



## vollmi (6 August 2018)

Falls noch jemandem warm ist. Ich könnte mit nem Tischlüfter aushelfen.


----------



## RONIN (6 August 2018)

Ist das passende Schuko-Steckernetzteil im Lieferumfang enthalten?


----------



## winnman (6 August 2018)

Netzteil ist mir egal, Hauptsache der hat eine bei uns übliche Spannung zwischen 3x230V und 110kV bzw. wir gerade einen passenden Trafo rumstehen (das wird sogar sehr wahrscheinlich sein)

Was kostet der Expressversand nach Salzburg?


----------



## vollmi (6 August 2018)

RONIN schrieb:


> Ist das passende Schuko-Steckernetzteil im Lieferumfang enthalten?



Schuko ist etwas aufwändiger. Weil ist Drehstrom (Aber da könnte man ja n Kondensator dazubauen). Aber da 5kV Motor ist der Kabelquerschnitt für die läppischen 1000kW grad so, das man sich n Stecker dran vorstellen könnte.
Bei voll gestellten Schaufeln sieht dass dann etwa so aus.


----------



## Heinileini (6 August 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Schuko ist etwas aufwändiger. Weil ist Drehstrom.


Na ja, 3 SteckerNetzteile und 3 SchukoSteckdosen (in verschiedenen Räumen/Etagen?) sind ja so unerschwinglich auch nicht.
Wenn Du den Lüfter bei Ama… bestellst, wird er womöglich kostenlos geliefert und landet schon morgen in Deinem Briefkasten.
Einen passenden Tisch könnte evtl. die Firma liefern, bei der ich gearbeitet habe. Nicht klappbar, aber verfahrbar. Samt Zubehör (PortalFräsmaschine). 
Du könntest inzwischen schonmal ermitteln, wie es mit der DeckenLast bei Dir aussieht.

Gruss, Heinileini

Das Ergebnis der Dreharbeiten kannte ich schon aus dem Glotzophon:
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...3A55A6B1086C4FCFF48E3A55A6B1086C4FC&FORM=VIRE


----------



## vollmi (6 August 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Lüfter bei Ama… bestellst, wird er womöglich kostenlos geliefert und landet schon morgen in Deinem Briefkasten.
> Einen passenden Tisch könnte evtl. die Firma liefern, bei der ich gearbeitet habe. Nicht klappbar, aber verfahrbar. Samt Zubehör (PortalFräsmaschine).



leider r sind solche ventilatoren nicht mehr so beliebt. 5kv stellt halt einfach andere anforderungen ans Personal, als 400V oder 650V. Aber die 5kv ventis laufen einfach ewig.


----------



## winnman (7 August 2018)

Passenden Schütz hätte ich gerade da:


Schutzrelais und Wandler sind zwar auch noch da, werden aber überbewertet


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> Falls noch jemandem warm ist. Ich könnte mit nem Tischlüfter aushelfen.
> Anhang anzeigen 42277



Ich würde dir einen abnehmen, bitte einen passenden Trafo ( 230V => 5KV ) mitliefern


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 September 2018)

VOLKSHOCHSCHULE

*Winter-PROGRAMM FÜR MÄNNER*

SCHRIFTLICHE ANMELDUNG bis
Sonntag , 01. Oktober - verlängert bis 31. Oktober 

*HINWEIS:*
 Aufgrund von Schwierigkeitsgrad und Komplexität der Inhalte werden pro Kurs nur 8 Teilnehmer akzeptiert!!

*KURS O1*
Männerschnupfen - Umgang mit der Todesgefahr und psychologische Folgen...
Vortrag Samstag 10.00-17.00 Uhr

*KURS A1*
Wie schraube ich eine Zahnpastatube zu?  
Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung mit Power-Point-Präsentation 
4 x Montag und Mittwoch 19.00-21.00 Uhr

*KURS B1*
Die Toilettenpapierrolle – Wechselt sie sich selbst?
Diskussionsrunde
2 x Samstag 12:00-14.00 Uhr 

*KURS B2*
Neue Techniken und Hilfestellung beim Urinieren -  Anheben der Brille, Spritzervermeidung - Gruppenübung !!
4 x Samstag 10:00-12.00 Uhr

*KURS C1*
Grundlegende Unterschiede zw. Wäschekorb und Fußboden – Folien und erklärende Graphiken 
3 x  Samstag  14:00-16:00 Uhr 

*KURS D1*
Der Weg des benutzten Geschirrs zur Spüle – ist Telepathie eine Option?
Beispiele im Video  
4 x Dienstag und Donnerstag 19:00-21:00 Uhr 

*KURS E1*
Verlust der Fernbedienung an bessere Hälfte = Identitätsverlust?
Selbsthilfegruppe mit psychologischer Betreuung

4 x Freitag und Sonntag 20.00-22:00

*KURS F1*
Anleitung zum Auffinden von Gegenständen – Wie suche ich an den richtigen Stellen ohne das Haus auf den Kopf zu stellen und dabei rumzubrüllen?
Offenes Forum 
Montag 20:00-22:00

*KURS G1*
THEMA Gesundheit: Der Kontakt mit Blumensträußen für die Liebste ist NICHT gesundheitsschädlich.
Vortrag 
Freitag 20:00-22:00 Uhr 

*KURS H1*
Wahre Männer fragen doch nach dem Weg – Praktische Anwendung im Rollenspiel vor Ort
Dienstag 17:00 Uhr, Veranstaltungsort wird noch bekanntgegeben 

*KURS J1*
Ist es genetisch ausgeschlossen, gelassen zu bleiben, während SIE rückwärts einparkt?
Fahrtraining mit Videoanalyse
4 x Samstags 15.00-17.00 Uhr 

*KURS K1*
Lebenshilfe – Grundlegende Unterschiede zwischen Mutter und Ehefrau
Rollenspiele und Lernprogramm auf CD-ROM
Dienstag 19:00-21:00 Uhr 

*KURS L1*
DER IDEALE SHOPPING-BEGLEITER 
Entspannungs-
übungen, Meditation und Atemtechniken
4 x Dienstag und Donnerstag 18:00-20:00, Innenstadt o. Einkaufszentrum 

*KURS M1*
Wie bekämpfe ich Vergesslichkeit bei Geburts-und Hochzeitstagen und anderen wichtigen Terminen? – Warum sollte ich anrufen, wenn ich später komme?
Elektroschock-Therapie-Sitzungen und Lobotomie (optional)
3 x Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag 19.00-21.00 Uhr (mit SMS-Termin-Erinnerung)

*KURS N1*
Herd und Backofen – Was ist was und wie nutze ich beides optimal?
Vorführung der Firma Miele und praktische Übungen
Dienstag 20:00 Uhr, Veranstaltungsort wird noch bekanntgegeben.


_Nach Kursabschluss der jeweiligen Kurse und Teilnahme an allen Unterrichtseinheiten erhalten alle überlebenden Teilnehmer Urkunden._


----------



## Heinileini (7 September 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> *KURS D1*
> Der Weg des benutzten Geschirrs zur Spüle – ist Telepathie eine Option?
> Beispiele im Video


Telepathie scheint mir der falsche Ansatz. Telekinese wäre der zielführende Weg.
Das Video wird es zeigen, ob Thomas das Programm vielleicht nur sinnentstellend abgetippt hat?


----------



## Feng (8 September 2018)

Hein und Fietsche stehen im Casino vor dem Roulett. 
Hein: "Setzen wir alles auf eine Zahl ??"  Fietsche: "Jo!"  Hein: "Welche Zahl?"  Fietsche:"Wie offt hast du letzte Woche mit deiner Frau geschlafen?"  Hein:" 6 mal - und du?"  Fietsche:" Ich auch - nehmen wir also die 12!" 
Die Kugel sollt - -  und landet in der 0.  Hein, apathisch: "Wenn wir nicht gelogen hätten - hätten wir jetzt gewonnen . . ."


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 September 2018)

Warum können Fliegen nicht in die Katholische Kirche eintreten?

Weil sie in Sekten sind


----------



## Krumnix (11 September 2018)

Ist das Fun oder kann das weg?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23_RhPGs6PA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 September 2018)

ZehnZeichen


----------



## A3Q (19 September 2018)

Sowas liebe ich ja.
Da stolpert man jedes mal drüber, wenn man das liest:




nicht nicht_unten ist im endeffekt unten. 
Noch verwirrender wenn man sich die Signalbezeichnung im Schaltplan dazu anschaut, wo es eigentlich ein klares Signal für oben und unten gibt.


----------



## blasterbock (19 September 2018)

Es ist ein Öffner, also ganz klar richtiger Kommentar.


----------



## JesperMP (19 September 2018)

A3Q schrieb:


> nicht nicht_unten ist im endeffekt unten.
> Noch verwirrender wenn man sich die Signalbezeichnung im Schaltplan dazu anschaut, wo es eigentlich ein klares Signal für oben und unten gibt.


Den Signal Kommentar bezieht sich vermutlich auf was Signalzustand "1" bedeutet.
Und der Fühler ist vermutlich ein Öffnerkontakt. Das ist relativ Normal wenn man Bewegungen haben die Überwachung von End-positionen haben. Wenn der Fühler defekt geht, oder Versorgungsspannung fehlt, oder Stecker ist ab, dann meldet der Fühler "unten", und der Bewegung wird gesperrt. Das ist meist sicher.


----------



## A3Q (19 September 2018)

Das ist mir ja alles klar. Ich habe auch nicht die Funktion angezweifelt oder behauptet, die Bezeichnung wäre falsch. Ich sagte nur, dass es verwirrend ist. 

Man hätte auch einfach die Symbolbezeichnung so wie im Schaltplan übernehmen können und im Kommentar dazuschreiben können, dass es ein öffner ist (NC).

EDIT:
Du hast keinen Schaltplan zur Hand, kennst die Anlage nicht und durchforstest die Software. Jetzt wird folgendes abgefragt: UND E162.5 (bla_bla_nicht_unten). Gehst du jetzt instinktiv von einem Öffner aus oder denkst du dir, das ist wirklich eine Abfrage, ob eben nicht_unten ist?

Das man es so machen kann wie es ist, steht ausser Frage. Es ist im ersten moment nur schwierig zu lesen finde ich.


----------



## Heinileini (19 September 2018)

Ja ja, diese doppelten Negationen!
Jedesmal, wenn ich in den VerkehrsNachrichten "ungesicherte UnfallStelle" höre, dann denke ich, wieviel Zeit könnte man doch einsparen, wenn man stattdessen einfach "gesicherte FallStelle" sagen würde.


----------



## A3Q (19 September 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja ja, diese doppelten Negationen!
> Jedesmal, wenn ich in den VerkehrsNachrichten "ungesicherte UnfallStelle" höre, dann denke ich, wieviel Zeit könnte man doch einsparen, wenn man stattdessen einfach "gesicherte FallStelle" sagen würde.



 so kann man es auch sehen, ja.


----------



## JesperMP (19 September 2018)

Einig, "unten_NC" wäre besser als "nicht_unten".


----------



## Tommi (19 September 2018)

Wäre der Kapitän eines Schiffes SPS-Programmierer, hieße es
Frauen ODER Kinder zuerst.


----------



## Heinileini (19 September 2018)

Genau so ist es. SPS-Programmierer und Nicht-SPS-Programmierer trennen Welten. Sie können einander gar nicht verstehen!
Ein SPS-Programmierer als Kapitän? Das wäre der Untergang.

PS:
Verwandtes Thema zu den angekratzten Themen "doppelte Negation" und "ent oder weder":
"Wie beantworte ich eine negierte Frage?"
Am besten nur schriftlich, aber auch nur dann, wenn die negierte Frage in schriftlicher Form vorliegt.


----------



## vollmi (25 September 2018)

https://youtu.be/eNd9vW3pXeg

Einmal mit Profis. [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troni (25 September 2018)

tolles video 

"Wie beantworte ich eine negierte Frage?" <- mit einer negierten Antwort


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2018)

troni schrieb:


> "Wie beantworte ich eine negierte Frage?" <- mit einer negierten Antwort


Das ist ja so naheliegend - kein Wunder, dass ich nicht selbst darauf gekommen bin!


----------



## magier (26 September 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/eNd9vW3pXeg
> 
> Einmal mit Profis. [emoji23]
> 
> ...



das ist der "Tür Auf Kontakt" ...


----------



## Zombie (3 Oktober 2018)

vollmi schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/eNd9vW3pXeg
> 
> Einmal mit Profis. [emoji23]



Hast ein Like gekriegt xD

Habe was ähnliches vor ein paar Monaten gesehen, war das Kabel vom Not-Aus, welches die Tür vom Schrank zugehalten hat. Wurde durch die offene Seitenwand angeschlossen, aber wie bekommt man den dann wieder auf?


----------



## magier (4 Oktober 2018)

Von Hier:


----------



## nade (4 Oktober 2018)

magier schrieb:


> Von Hier:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 42813
> Anhang anzeigen 42814


Doch. Die erde ist trocken und es is eine weitere trennstelle drin[emoji16]


Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mutterkonzern (4 Oktober 2018)

Schon mal von Kupfer geträumt: https://traum-deutung.de/kupfer/


----------



## Feng (4 Oktober 2018)

Habt ihr mal geschaut, was google unter "TIA" versteht?
Weis Siemens das...?

Gruß Feng


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2018)

Ich habe erst gelesen: "Verheiratete Männer leben länger".

Ist das eigentlich wirklich so oder kommt es einem nur länger vor?


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2018)

Kommt drauf an, ob man verheiratet ist.


----------



## Lebenslang (9 Oktober 2018)

Laut Google:

[h=1]TIA: Den Mini-Schlaganfall erkennen[/h]                Die transitorische ischämische Attacke, kurz TIA, geht vielfach einem Schlaganfall voraus. Welche Symptome auftreten und wie Sie sich richtig verhalten.


​


----------



## StructuredTrash (10 Oktober 2018)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Die transitorische ischämische Attacke, kurz TIA, geht vielfach einem Schlaganfall voraus.
> ​



Das erklärt die oft angemeckerte Geschwindigkeit. Lähmungserscheinungen halt.


----------



## Fabpicard (10 Oktober 2018)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Das erklärt die oft angemeckerte Geschwindigkeit. Lähmungserscheinungen halt.



Die ist ja auch nur Einseitig, wie beim Menschen... Meist ist es das PG welches gelähmt ist, klappt das mal anständig, dann lähmt es die PLC 
Da wir aber wohl schon bei V15 sind, ist mit Lyse auch nix mehr zu machen


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2018)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Da wir aber wohl schon bei V15 sind, ist mit Lyse auch nix mehr zu machen


Denkst Du an eine bestimmte Lyse? Ana, Kata, Elektro oder Dia?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (11 Oktober 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Denkst Du an eine bestimmte Lyse? Ana, Kata, Elektro oder Dia?



Meines Erachtens hilft da nurnoch die Pyro....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Oktober 2018)

Gerade bei einer Arbeitgeberbewertung gelesen:



> *Gehalt:*
> Hier gibt es kein Gehalt, nur Schmerzensgeld


----------



## nade (27 Oktober 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gerade bei einer Arbeitgeberbewertung gelesen:


Der ist gut. Warum sollten sklaven auch mehr als für essen und trinken haben wollen... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M-Ott (5 November 2018)

Hier Stuttgart und Frankfurt suchen!
https://www.siemens.de/Digital-Fact...e2aca&elqaid=18654&elqat=1&elqCampaignId=8949


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 November 2018)

> Hier Stuttgart und Frankfurt suchen!


Mit meinem Wissensstand ist hat es wirklich lange gedauert, bis ich diese gefunden habe.

Im digitalen Zeitalter scheint sich doch mehr zu ändern als gedacht.

Hier für die Nachwelt:


----------



## Heinileini (5 November 2018)

So ist das in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit.
Aber lasst euch nicht ins Jagdhorn boxen und lest auch das KleinGedruckte: das gilt doch nur für 2 h bzw. bei Stuttgart, wegen der räumlichen Verteilung auf zwei StandOrte, für 2,5 h.
Anscheinend hat das Trumpeltier für Januar 2019 dort schon etwas vor und die GPS-Satelliten werden dann entsprechend angepasst.

In den Medien hört man auch so oft "... im ehemaligen OstBerlin …". Na und? Wir haben es doch schon immer gewusst: Berlin ist eine DrehScheibe.


----------



## M-Ott (6 November 2018)

Stuttgart hat es übrigens mittlerweile zurück nach BW geschafft, bei Frankfurt ist man noch nicht soweit. Vielleicht war in der Niederlassung Frankfurt gestern niemand mehr erreichbar, der die Koordinaten schicken konnte.


----------



## Heinileini (6 November 2018)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Stuttgart hat es übrigens mittlerweile zurück nach BW geschafft, bei Frankfurt ist man noch nicht soweit. Vielleicht war in der Niederlassung Frankfurt gestern niemand mehr erreichbar, der die Koordinaten schicken konnte.


Wahrscheinlicher: die Frankfurter haben auf die Karte geguckt und gesehen, dass sie gar nicht gemeint sind und fühlten sich nicht zuständig?


----------



## Faceman (6 November 2018)

Schön zu sehen, dass wenn es um "Zukunftssicher" geht, eine 400ér gezeigt wird und keine 1200/1500ér.




Die voraussichtliche Restdauer schwankt nun seit > 45 Minuten zwischen 11 und 14 Minuten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2018)

Faceman schrieb:


> ]
> Die voraussichtliche Restdauer schwankt nun seit > 45 Minuten zwischen 11 und 14 Minuten



Das zeigt auch eine Art von Konsistenz, das Abschätzen der Installationszeit funktioniert schon
seit der Version 10.5 nicht. Mann kann sich in Zukunft darauf verlassen, das es so bleiben wird: „Zukunftssicher“.


----------



## nade (6 November 2018)

Hehe. Ich würde mal nicht übern profibus laden. Doch lieber die errungenschaft des ethernets zum laden nutzen[emoji1787]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2018)

Klarer Fall von überladen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2018)

Für alle Nostalgiker hier ein warer Klassiker:

"Unvergessliche Melodien"  # leider gerade verkauft worden #

https://www.ebay.de/itm/LP-Siemens-...287953?hash=item23b0561951:g:WDgAAOSwTQtaEuYk


----------



## Markus (29 November 2018)

Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen...
Ziehe bald in mein neues Büro - da kommen die an die Wand.
Danke!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2018)

Ich war auch schon am überlegen, sie für einen ehemaligen Kollegen ( S5 Programmierer ) in Rente als Weihnachtsgeschenk zu kaufen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2018)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Hier Stuttgart und Frankfurt suchen!
> https://www.siemens.de/Digital-Fact...e2aca&elqaid=18654&elqat=1&elqCampaignId=8949



Frankfurt ist immer noch "umgezogen" 


Und ich dachte immer Bielefeld gibt es nicht


----------



## Zombie (4 Dezember 2018)

Die ham Spaß


----------



## nade (4 Dezember 2018)

Zombie schrieb:


> Die ham Spaß


Warscheins die klotür. Wer geht stellt seinen arbeitsplatz dann grad sicherheitshalber ab

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Dezember 2018)

*Holländer in Buchladen*
Kommt ein Holländer in den Buchladen: 
Ich hätte gerne das Buch "Holland, die  Weltmeister!"
=> Sciencefiction Bücher sind  in der zweiten Etage!


----------



## M-Ott (6 Dezember 2018)

Diesmal ist Frankfurt immerhin schon bei Wiesbaden, das ist nur noch 50 km daneben:
https://www.siemens.com/global/de/home/unternehmen/messen-events/industrie-tage.html


----------



## M-Ott (6 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit meinem Wissensstand ist hat es wirklich lange gedauert, bis ich diese gefunden habe.
> 
> Im digitalen Zeitalter scheint sich doch mehr zu ändern als gedacht.
> 
> ...


Jetzt versteh ich es:
Das ist ziemlich genau die Position des Flughafens Frankfurt-Hahn! *ROFL*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2018)

nade schrieb:


>



Bei fluchtartigem verlassen der Räume wird automatisch ein NOT-Stop ausgelöst. Dies wurde hier mit der LowCost Variante umgesetzt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

Unterhalten sich zwei Männer, sagt der eine:
"Und, was machst du so"

Der andere:
"Ich baue einen Stuhl für meine Frau"

"Ah, toll. Wie weit bist du denn?"

"Ach, bis auf die Elektrik ist alles fertig"


----------



## Heinileini (12 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> "Ach, bis auf die Elektrik ist alles fertig"


Heisst das nun, dass die Programmierung schon fertig ist (gibt es etwa eine StandardSoftware für diese Anwendung?) oder, dass die Programmierung unter dem OberBegriff Elektrik läuft?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Dezember 2018)

https://www.elektroniknet.de/elektr...immt-abgaspruefzentrum-in-betrieb-160827.html



> [h=1]Volkswagen Nutzfahrzeuge nimmt Abgasprüfzentrum in Betrieb[/h]



Der erste Kommentar meines Kollegen gegenüber: "Na wurde aber auch mal Zeit"


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Heisst das nun, dass die Programmierung schon fertig ist (gibt es etwa eine StandardSoftware für diese Anwendung?) oder, dass die Programmierung unter dem OberBegriff Elektrik läuft?



Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mal nen Artikel gelesen, find ihn nur nicht mehr.
Nachdem die Hinrichtung mit Giftspritze in den USA nicht mehr so einfach möglich ist, hat eine US Justizvollzugsanstalt eine Ausschreibung für das Retrofit ihrer elektrischen Stühle rausgegeben.
Auch wenn's makaber ist, es gibt wohl nen Markt für sowas.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> *Holländer in Buchladen*
> Kommt ein Holländer in den Buchladen:
> Ich hätte gerne das Buch "Holland, die  Weltmeister!"
> => Sciencefiction Bücher sind  in der zweiten Etage!




Deswegen bin ich in Deutschland,
So hab ich doch das Gefühl Weltmeister zu sein

Bram


----------



## Paul (14 Dezember 2018)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> So hab ich doch das Gefühl Weltmeister zu sein


Naja, momentan kannst du dich am Gefühl erfreuen Gruppenletzter in der Vorrunde zu sein.

Aber das Ganze hat auch Vorteile:
* Kein Gejammere von der Mannheimer Heulsuse und seinem schweren Weg mehr im Radio
* Der Schreihals mit seinem eingefrorenem Moment gibt auch Ruhe
* Jogi ist aus der Fernsehwerbung verschwunden


----------



## Stanzman (15 Dezember 2018)

*SPS und Alkohol*

Ich war gerade im Shop hier im Forum und bin über folgendes bei den Sarterkits gestoplert. Bei Amazon steht ebenfalls der gleiche Text.




Wobei es schon ein wenig stimmt, das man das alles mit Mäßigung konsumieren sollte.


----------



## M-Ott (17 Dezember 2018)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 43805


Das beinhaltet schon die Prognose, dass man als SPS-Programmierer zum Alkoholiker wird.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2018)

Und wieviel Rechenleistung hat Euer Adventskranz so?

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DunWpACWwAAtoXb.jpg:large


----------



## dingo (18 Dezember 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 43825

	

		
			
		

		
	
----------


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2018)

Spaß zum Feierabend:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_ZVV1WBuGU


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Dezember 2018)

ZehnZeichen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Dezember 2018)

Auch nicht schlecht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8tCTDlEDl0


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 43866
> 
> ZehnZeichen



War ja klar, dass dies nur ein Holländer lustig finden kann.


----------



## Heinileini (25 Dezember 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass dies nur ein Holländer lustig finden kann.


Aber Michael, Du nimmst die Begriffe "Arbeitsräume" und "Wohnräume" zu wörtlich - gemeint sind damit auch die Wohnwagen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Heinrich,
ja, stimmt. An die Möglichkeit habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Dann sind die in Deutschland lebenden Holländer wohl auch betroffen


----------



## vollmi (9 Januar 2019)

Immer wichtig eine Alternative zu wissen. 







Gesendet von eyePhone


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Januar 2019)

Ja, wenn man keine passende Sicherung mehr zur Hand hat:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Januar 2019)

Vollmi, deine 350A Variante könnte sogar funktionieren. Bei Überlast => Übertemperatur schießt sie sich selber nach oben oder unten
raus.


----------



## Aventinus (10 Januar 2019)

https://www.pnp.de/mobile/besserwisserei_handwerker_lehnt_audi_ingenieure_als_kunden_ab_3189674/


----------



## Draco Malfoy (14 Januar 2019)

Aventinus schrieb:


> https://www.pnp.de/mobile/besserwisserei_handwerker_lehnt_audi_ingenieure_als_kunden_ab_3189674/



Bei dem, was die meisten deutschen Handwerker an Fliesenverlegungsarbeit und Mauerzug leisten, möchte ich kotzen. Früher hatte man tragende Gewölbe aus Sandstein im Maß und ohne Fugenmörtel gezimmert, heute kriegen sie desöfteren noch nicht einmal Fliesen inner geraden Linie gelegt, oder ohne daß sie hinterher windschief liegen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Januar 2019)

> Bei dem, was die meisten deutschen Handwerker an Fliesenverlegungsarbeit  und Mauerzug leisten, möchte ich kotzen. Früher hatte man tragende  Gewölbe aus Sandstein im Maß und ohne Fugenmörtel gezimmert, heute  kriegen sie desöfteren noch nicht einmal Fliesen inner geraden Linie  gelegt, oder ohne daß sie hinterher windschief liegen.



Dieser Meinung kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Es gab zu der von dir beschriebenen Zeit sicherlich gute wie schlechte Handwerker, genauso wie heute. Aber die meißten über einen Kamm zu
scheren? Ich habe vor drei Jahren ein Haus gebaut und war mit allen Handwerksleistungen zufrieden. Ich habe die Handwerker halt auch nicht nach Stundenlohn ausgesucht sondern nach Empfehlung von anderen, welche vor mir gebaut haben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2019)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Bei dem, was die meisten deutschen Handwerker an Fliesenverlegungsarbeit und Mauerzug leisten, möchte ich kotzen. Früher hatte man tragende Gewölbe aus Sandstein im Maß und ohne Fugenmörtel gezimmert, heute kriegen sie desöfteren noch nicht einmal Fliesen inner geraden Linie gelegt, oder ohne daß sie hinterher windschief liegen.




Bist du ein Ing und arbeitest bei Audi ? Kling fast so


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Januar 2019)

Wenn ihr mal zwei ruhige Minuten habt, schaut euch das mal an. Ich finde es super, da haben sich zwei richtige getroffen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6VQDNIZH7U


----------



## dingo (16 Januar 2019)

Der reale Schocktest zum Ende des Werbevideos hat mich überzeugt:TOOL:


----------



## dingo (16 Januar 2019)

Produktwerbung in den USA haben einen gewissen Comedy touch:
[video=youtube;BAJWHIUASCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=27&v=BAJWHIUASCs[/video]


----------



## Faceman (17 Januar 2019)

Siemens setzt auf Helmholz.

Hier ein Video von einem fahrerlosen Transportsystem aus dem Hause Siemens. Schon interessant, was da so verbaut ist ( Helmholz CAN Baugruppe )

https://youtu.be/5yh6-ZqkwvQ?t=100


----------



## Zombie (18 Januar 2019)

Hachja, EZ Automation, die Gehäuse sehen teilweise aus als ob man die mit dem Hammer in Form gebracht hätte, aber wenn man nicht so genau hinschaut sind die ganz passabel.
Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren die LED Anzeigen von denen benutzt, die waren technisch gut, aber die Gehäuse waren erbärmlich. DIe Abdeckplatte vom Anschlussfeld war wohl nach Augenmaß geschnitten und total schepp und die Schraben gingen einfach so in die Plastikrückwand ohne Gewinde oder irgendwas.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2019)

Spruch des Tages:


> „Natürlich führe ich Selbstgespräche. Manchmal braucht man eben eine Expertenmeinung!“


----------



## Heinileini (24 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> "Natürlich führe ich Selbstgespräche. Manchmal braucht man eben eine Expertenmeinung!"


. . . und woher soll ich wissen, was ich denke, bevor ich höre, was ich sage?!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2019)

> . . . und woher soll ich wissen, was ich denke, bevor ich höre, was ich sage?!



Du bist noch nicht soweit!


----------



## Heinileini (24 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du bist noch nicht soweit!


Stimmt! Wird wohl noch etwas dauern, bis ich dann auch eine ExpertenMeinung höre - vorausgesetzt, die Batterien der Hörgeräte sind dann noch fit.


----------



## Tommi (24 Januar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wird wohl noch etwas dauern, bis ich dann auch eine ExpertenMeinung höre - vorausgesetzt, die Batterien der Hörgeräte sind dann noch fit.



Häh???....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Januar 2019)

Feierabend


----------



## RSH-Rainer (25 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

scheinbar liefert SIEMENS neuerdings die TIA-Starterpakete sofort mit eine Flasche "Problemlöser" aus:

https://www.amazon.de/Siemens-S7-12...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003M7TOT6

Nur wie geht es dann weiter, wenn die erste Flasche leer ist?


----------



## Fabpicard (25 Januar 2019)

RSH-Rainer schrieb:


> Nur wie geht es dann weiter, wenn die erste Flasche leer ist?



Viel geiler sind ja wohl die in den Kommentaren, die das Set angeblich gekauft haben sollen...

Zitat:
"allein der Schraubendreher ist das Geld wert."

Ein Billig-VDE-Schraubendreher mit Siemens-Aufdruck 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## RSH-Rainer (25 Januar 2019)

Stimmt Fabsi,
klarer Fall einer Überdosis "Problemlöser":sm24:!
Die tollen Bewertungen hatte ich gar nicht gelesen.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Heinileini (26 Januar 2019)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> "allein der Schraubendreher ist das Geld wert."


Welch geniale Formulierung! Die ist ja so zweideutig, dass sie schon wieder eindeutig ist.
Das war bestimmt ein WerbeTexter, der jeden Sachverhalt so beschreiben kann, dass er positiv klingt.


----------



## Hardy81 (27 Januar 2019)

???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2019)

*Wie man echtes deutsches Bier erkennt ... (Ton einschalten)*

Wie man echtes deutsches Bier erkennt ... (Ton einschalten)

https://imgur.com/gallery/ahf83JY


----------



## Zombie (31 Januar 2019)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie man echtes deutsches Bier erkennt ... (Ton einschalten)
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/ahf83JY



Klasse :sm24:

Das erste gibt mir Zahnschmerzen, wäh.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Februar 2019)

ZehnZeichen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2019)

Die wichtigen Dinge...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2019)

Mit Katze und Brot lösen wir alle Energieprobleme, wozu noch an der Kernfusion forschen?


----------



## maxder2te (20 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mit Katze und Brot lösen wir alle Energieprobleme, wozu noch an der Kernfusion forschen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 44529



Das gemeine daran ist: das Ding hat nur 2 Pole - Katze und Butter.
Jeder der mal einen DC-Motor selbst gebaut hat weiß, dass ein solcher Motor nicht startet sondern Hilfe braucht - besser wäre ein dritter Pol. Nur was für einer??


----------



## ohm200x (20 Februar 2019)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Das gemeine daran ist: das Ding hat nur 2 Pole - Katze und Butter.
> Jeder der mal einen DC-Motor selbst gebaut hat weiß, dass ein solcher Motor nicht startet sondern Hilfe braucht - besser wäre ein dritter Pol. Nur was für einer??



Ein Pfütze drunter und ein Kleinkind dazubinden. 
Die fallen doch immer mit dem Kopf voraus hinein [emoji848][emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (20 Februar 2019)

Hardy81 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 44261



Ist doch klar. 
Ohne Alkohol bekommste das Ding nicht programmiert [emoji1787]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Faceman (20 Februar 2019)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Ist doch klar.
> Ohne Alkohol bekommste das Ding nicht programmiert [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nein, warnen schon mal vorab mit "Mit Mäßigung zu konsumieren", das man nicht aus (TIA)Frust anfängt zu trinken.


----------



## Mecha2312 (20 Februar 2019)

*Kein Wunder*

eigentlich völlig klar, warum TIA-Portal abstürzt....
Es ist eine Produktfunktion, zumindest kann das bei der Eingabe eines Support-Request als fragliche Produktfunktion gewählt werden:






Was soll ich nur auswählen? Programmierung oder Crash?
Crasht TIA beim programmieren oder beim crashen?


----------



## Heinileini (20 Februar 2019)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Jeder der mal einen DC-Motor selbst gebaut hat weiß, dass ein solcher Motor ("das Ding hat nur 2 Pole") nicht startet sondern Hilfe braucht - besser wäre ein dritter Pol. Nur was für einer??


Häääh? 
DC-Motoren haben entweder einen Kommutator oder sie heissen nur so, obwohl sie tatsächlich AC-Motoren sind. Die starten so was von unbehelfsmässig . . .
Eine 2-phasige Wechselspannung genügt allemal, um ein DrehFeld zu erzeugen - allerdings wird dies eigentlich nur bei StepperMotoren ausgenutzt.
Ich habe bisher nur mal einen SynchronMotor (ein 1-phasiges AC-Motörchen in einer WandUhr) gesehen, der eine "StartHilfe" benötigte.
Du benutzt anscheinend "DC" nicht als Abkürzung von "Direct Current", sondern von "Dynamo Cat"?
Meinst Du etwa mit "Pol" tatsächlich "Pol" und nicht - wie sonst üblich - "PolPaar"?

Gruss, Heinileini

Apropos, was den Polen so alles in die Schuhe geschoben wird . . .
Habe mal gelesen, dass sich in den Eiszeiten das Eis von den Polen zu uns ausgebreitet haben soll.
Aber die Polen gab es doch damals noch gar nicht!?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

Plan B:


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2019)

Ich warte schon darauf, dass die "gelben Engel" mit solchen NotstromAggregaten ausgerüstet werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Plan B:
> Anhang anzeigen 44599



Umweltbewuster währe es wenn der BMW eine Anhängerkupplung hätte, 
dann kommt man mit einen Fahrzeug aus und könnte sogar während der
Fahrt laden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Umweltbewuster währe es wenn der BMW eine Anhängerkupplung hätte,
> dann kommt man mit einen Fahrzeug aus und könnte sogar während der
> Fahrt laden.



Aber gerne doch:
https://www.heise.de/autos/artikel/Energietrailer-1926498.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch:
> https://www.heise.de/autos/artikel/Energietrailer-1926498.html
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 44600
> Anhang anzeigen 44601



es gibt einfach schon alles ...


----------



## vollmi (22 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> es gibt einfach schon alles ...



Das ist vielleicht sogar effizienter als in einem Verbrennungsantriebsmotor zu verbrennen. Der Generator arbeitet ja immerhin immer im effizientesten Drehzahlband, ganz im Gegensatz zum Verbrenner.


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2019)

. . . und dank GepäckTräger auf den Anhänger auch vielseitig verwendbar!
Hat vermutlich Ferdinand Porsche schon für sein erstes Auto entwickelt.

Allerdings vermisse ich am Anhänger die AnhängerKupplung für den TankAnhänger mit dem Kraftstoff.


----------



## hucki (22 Februar 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> DeltaMikeAir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber gerne doch:
> ...


Und man darf mit seinem Dieselaggregat durch jede eingeschränkte Umweltzone fahren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

> Und man darf mit seinem Dieselaggregat durch jede eingeschränkte Umweltzone fahren.



Hallo?!?! Ist doch ein E-Auto  Wo ist das Problem.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

Vor ein paar Wochen war ein interessanter Autobild Artikel zu lesen. Sie wollten mit ihrem i3 mit Range Extender nach Georgien.
Da es schon bald keinen Strom zu tanken gab, konnten Sie nur noch per Range Extender Energie erzeugen und fahren.

Das Ende vom Lied:
Nach etwas mehr als der halben Strecke und *118 Tankstops* ist der Wagen mit defekten Zündspulen liegen geblieben.
Nur mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 118 Tankstops. Mein Diesel bräuchte 4.

https://www.autobild.de/artikel/bmw-i3-100.000-kilometer-dauertest-14589553.html


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> Und man darf mit seinem Dieselaggregat durch jede eingeschränkte Umweltzone fahren.


??? Du meinst, wenn das DieselAggregat ausgeschaltet ist?
Muss aber nicht, man kann den Anhänger ja an einer Stelle seines Vertrauens abstellen (=parken), bevor man in die UmweltZone eindringt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ??? Du meinst, wenn das DieselAggregat ausgeschaltet ist?
> Muss aber nicht, man kann den Anhänger ja an einer Stelle seines Vertrauens abstellen (=parken), bevor man in die UmweltZone eindringt.



Steht irgendwo dass ich keinen Anhänger mit einem Dieselaggregat mitführen darf? Das Ausscheideverfahren in den Umweltzonen
wird mittels Umweltplaketten und E-Kennzeichen geregelt. Beides hat dieses E-Auto.


----------



## RSH-Rainer (22 Februar 2019)

Welcher Hersteller bietet denn für sein Elektroauto eine Hängerkupplung an?


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nach etwas mehr als der halben Strecke und *118 Tankstops* ist der Wagen mit defekten Zündspulen liegen geblieben.


Hmmm, Zündspulen? Im DieselAggregat-Range-Extender doch wohl nicht und im Nichtraucher-eAuto erst recht nicht?


----------



## vollmi (22 Februar 2019)

RSH-Rainer schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller bietet denn für sein Elektroauto eine Hängerkupplung an?



Tesla.
Und ich muss zugeben. Die Pferde finden den zum Ziehen richtig geil. Beschleunigen ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung wie das beim Automaten oder Schalter ist. Und egal ob bergan oder Bergab kein Automatikgetriebe das ständig hoch und runterschaltet. Sehr sehr angenehm. Leider geht die Reichweite mit Pferdeanhänger auf rund 150km zurück.


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Leider geht die Reichweite mit Pferdeanhänger auf rund 150km zurück.


Die zusätzlichen PS im Anhänger müssten doch dafür sorgen, dass im SchiebeBetrieb mehr rückgespeist werden könnte, als der Tesla verkraften kann?


----------



## RSH-Rainer (22 Februar 2019)

vollmi schrieb:


> Tesla.
> Und ich muss zugeben. Die Pferde finden den zum Ziehen richtig geil. Beschleunigen ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung wie das beim Automaten oder Schalter ist. Und egal ob bergan oder Bergab kein Automatikgetriebe das ständig hoch und runterschaltet. Sehr sehr angenehm. Leider geht die Reichweite mit Pferdeanhänger auf rund 150km zurück.


OK, leider nicht ganz so meine Preisklasse 😢


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hmmm, Zündspulen? Im DieselAggregat-Range-Extender doch wohl nicht und im Nichtraucher-eAuto erst recht nicht?



Ach Heinileini, die i3 Modelle konnte man bis vor kurzem mit Range Extender kaufen ( fest eingebaut im Auto. Also E-Auto mit Zusatz Benzinmotor als reinen Stromgenerator,
keine Kopplung mit dem Antriebsstrang ). Das ist ein 28KW Benzinmotor mit 0.65 Liter Hubraum.


----------



## vollmi (24 Februar 2019)

RSH-Rainer schrieb:


> OK, leider nicht ganz so meine Preisklasse 



Meine ja auch nicht. Aber probieren wollt ichs doch mal. Leider verhält sich der gebrauchtwagenpreiszerfall nicht ganz so krass wie bei anderen luxuskarossen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2019)

Zum Abschluss des Tages:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2019)

Was es nicht alles gibt:


----------



## Heinileini (27 Februar 2019)

Wie findest Du denn z.B. 'BAD IQ 15' oder 'ST RE 5555' oder 'EL F 1213', Michael?


----------



## Morymmus (27 Februar 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wie findest Du denn z.B. 'BAD IQ 15' oder 'ST RE 5555' oder 'EL F 1213', Michael?


Deswegen fahre ich XX-AZ auf allen meinen Autos...
Mit "A bis Z" sind alle Initialien abgedeckt, von meiner Frau über meine Kinder bis zu mir und es ist niemandem auf die Füße getreten [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem moto g(6) plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## BravoSierra (27 Februar 2019)

oder HH AH 34


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich warte schon darauf, dass die "gelben Engel" mit solchen NotstromAggregaten ausgerüstet werden.



Heinrich, es ist soweit. Der Bedarf scheint da zu sein. Zwar nicht mit Stromaggregat aber trotzdem als Stromspender ( wenns blöd läuft, kommen dann beide nicht mehr
bis zur nächsten Steckdose ?!?!     )

https://www.electrive.net/2019/02/27/adac-erprobt-hyundai-ioniq-als-mobilen-stromspender/


----------



## Heinileini (9 März 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> wenns blöd läuft, kommen dann beide nicht mehr bis zur nächsten Steckdose ?!?!


Na gut, dann warte ich jetzt eben darauf, dass die NotRufSäulen zu NotZapfSäulen "upgegradet" werden . . . aber das wird natürlich dauern . . . juristische Probleme ausräumen, Gesetze ändern, StrassenBauMassnahmen planen, genehmigen lassen, umsetzen und zwischendurch ProtestAktionen abwehren, . . .

Häwenaissuiikend!


----------



## Feng (9 März 2019)

Ich kenne eine, die sagt *"Wir schaffen das!" *u.s.w.
aber leider   sagt sie nicht mehr... :sad:


----------



## ohm200x (9 März 2019)

Echt schöner Artikel ;-)

https://www.electrive.net/2019/02/27/adac-erprobt-hyundai-ioniq-als-mobilen-stromspender/[/QUOTE]


„wobei das für diesen Zweck speziell ausgestattete Hyundai-Duo mit einer Ladegeschwindigkeit von maximal 20 kW aufwartet“

Wusste gar nicht, dass man die Geschwindigkeit zum Laden in KW angibt. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nade (9 März 2019)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Echt schöner Artikel ;-)
> 
> https://www.electrive.net/2019/02/27/adac-erprobt-hyundai-ioniq-als-mobilen-stromspender/




„wobei das für diesen Zweck speziell ausgestattete Hyundai-Duo mit einer Ladegeschwindigkeit von maximal 20 kW aufwartet“

Wusste gar nicht, dass man die Geschwindigkeit zum Laden in KW angibt. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]Meine sicher kalenderwoche.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Senator42 (10 März 2019)

"Wusste gar nicht, dass man die Geschwindigkeit zum Laden in KW angibt."

Im TV werden ja auch oft z.b. 2500 *Kalorien* an der Mahlzeit angegeben.
Ich brauche aber  2500 *Kilo-Kalorien* !


----------



## Heinileini (10 März 2019)

nade schrieb:


> „wobei das für diesen Zweck speziell ausgestattete Hyundai-Duo mit einer Ladegeschwindigkeit von maximal 20 kW aufwartet“
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass man die Geschwindigkeit zum Laden in KW angibt.


Aber Du wusstest, dass die LadeGeschwindigkeit in A angegeben wird?
Ladung [As] pro Zeiteinheit .


----------



## nade (10 März 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber Du wusstest, dass die LadeGeschwindigkeit in A angegeben wird?
> Ladung [As] pro Zeiteinheit .



Hups vergessen, meinte Kalenderwoche. *gggg*
Zudem fehlt bei 20KW ja auch die Zeitangabe, in der diese Leistung "geliefert" werden soll.

Also wenn die meinen 15min, dann besteht die Frage ob es 20KW/1/4h ist, oder 100KW/h, oder ob es doch nur 5KW sind, die da geladen werden für den NOT-Bedarf... Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Heinileini (10 März 2019)

nade schrieb:


> Hups vergessen, meinte Kalenderwoche. *gggg*
> Zudem fehlt bei 20KW ja auch die Zeitangabe, in der diese Leistung "geliefert" werden soll.


Bei 20KW fehlt keine ZeitAngabe - das *ist* eine ZeitAngabe. Und was für eine - 20 KalenderWochen (Länge der Vorfreude auf die nächste SteckDose)!

Wie sagte doch der weise Murphy so schön:
Physikalische Grössen werden immer in den ungebräuchlichsten Dimensionen angegeben, z.B. Geschwindigkeiten in Angström pro Woche.
Wir setzen aber jetzt noch eins drauf und geben den physikalischen Grössen neue Namen und sagen fortan Ladegeschwindigkeit statt Stromstärke!

.


----------



## nade (10 März 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Bei 20KW fehlt keine ZeitAngabe - das *ist* eine ZeitAngabe. Und was für eine - 20 KalenderWochen (Länge der Vorfreude auf die nächste SteckDose)!
> 
> Wie sagte doch der weise Murphy so schön:
> Physikalische Grössen werden immer in den ungebräuchlichsten Dimensionen angegeben, z.B. Geschwindigkeiten in Angström pro Woche.
> ...



Machs nicht so Kompliziert, verstehe schon. Elektroauto Reserve"Tank" ist immer nach "Watt Volt ihr Da Ohm mehr?" eben so eine genaue Angabe wie 400km Reichweite, ohne Angabe welche Motorleistung und welche Batteriekapazität. Aber ist auch egal, irgendjemand wirds ja bezahlen... Bei Steuerverschwendung interessierts ja auch nicht, jemand anderes bezahlts ja...

Auch das passt, 20 Kalenderwochen bis Akku voll (kaputt). Kann aber variieren, kommt auf die Fahrleistung und Ladehäufigkeit an.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2019)

ZehnZeichen


----------



## Cassandra (16 März 2019)

_»Unendlich viele Mathematiker gehen in eine Bar. Der erste bestellt  ein Bier. Der zweite ein halbes Bier. Der dritte ein viertel Bier. Der  vierte ein achtel Bier. ›Geht mir nicht auf die Nerven‹, sagt der  Barkeeper und stellt zwei Bier auf den Tresen.«_


----------



## Morymmus (19 März 2019)

Na, das hat ja geklappt... ;-)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem moto g(6) plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (10 April 2019)

musste gerade so herzlich Lachen...





Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mecha2312 (10 April 2019)

Die Instagram-Hipster sind überall


----------



## Feng (10 April 2019)

Da sage noch einer, wir sind nicht auf dem besten Stand !

Mutti sagt ja auch: "Wir schaffen das!"


----------



## Heinileini (10 April 2019)

mnuesser schrieb:


> musste gerade so herzlich Lachen...


Ich auch. Das Bild erinnert mich nämlich ein klein wenig an meinen Schreibtisch . . . ich hatte auch immer einen Würfel in Reichweite - als EntscheidungsHilfe. 
Aber nein, das auf dem Bild scheint gar kein Würfel zu sein, nur so'ne antike LüsterKlemme?


----------



## Faceman (10 April 2019)

..........


----------



## xperia (10 April 2019)

0123456789


----------



## winnman (10 April 2019)

scheisse

1234567890


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 April 2019)

xperia schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 45292
> 
> 
> 0123456789



Tja, hier hat die Redundanz nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Mr.Spok (17 April 2019)

Wenn Großbritannien die EU verlässt, wieviel Platz wird dann frei? - 1 GB.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 April 2019)

Ganz nett zum lesen:
http://www.thorsten-willert.de/inde...-siemens-tia-portal-v14?showall=1&limitstart=


----------



## Senator42 (19 April 2019)

Es gibts sie doch:




Und ich Esel dachte es handelt sich hier um Leitungen 

( aus einer Olympia ISDN Telefon Anleitung )


----------



## blasterbock (19 April 2019)

Man sagt ja auch ugs. die Verlängerungsschnur.
Ist halt Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2019)

So stirbt man standesgemäß:

1. Der Gärtner beißt ins Gras.
2. Der Maurer springt von der Schippe.
3. Der Koch gibt den Löffel ab.
4. Der Turner verreckt.
5. Den Elektriker trifft der Schlag.
6. Der Pfarrer segnet das Zeitliche.
7. Der Spachtelfabrikant kratzt ab.
8. Der Schaffner liegt in den letzten Zügen
9. Der Meister fällt vom Himmel


----------



## Heinileini (30 April 2019)

9. Der Meister fällt vom Himmel (ohne oder mit nicht funktionsfähigem Fallschirm*)
(Ich weiss wohl: es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen - höchstens von der Leiter, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden . . .**)

Nachträge:
Zu *):
a: oder der Meister hat in der Panik im 256-seitigen Handbuch die eine Seite mit der deutschen Anleitung überblättert.
b: oder die Anleitung beschreibt alle 127 Varianten des Fallschirms und der Meister musste zwecks Identifikation seines Exemplars anhand des Typenschildes selbigen lösen und hat ihn dabei leider verloren.

Zu **):
Also kein alltäglicher Fall, sondern ein seltener PräzendenzFall.

Zu 2.:
Von der Schippe gesprungen? Ist das nicht das Geigentum von sterben?
So ähnlich, wie dem SensorMann durch KabelBruch entgangen?

Anmerkung:
Wenn in den Nachrichten über den Brexit gesprochen wird, verstehe ich immer Brexitus (warum eigentlich?).
Aber - ich fürchte - das rechtfertigt nicht . . .
10. Den Briten ereilt der Brexitus?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2019)

....... ...


----------



## mbgar (7 Mai 2019)

Welche Namen für TIA Portal habt ihr so? (Oder andere Siemens Produkte)

Ich kenne nur:

TIA Brutal
TIA B0rdell


----------



## ADS_0x1 (7 Mai 2019)

mbgar schrieb:


> Welche Namen für TIA Portal habt ihr so? (Oder andere Siemens Produkte)
> 
> Ich kenne nur:
> 
> ...



Total im A....


----------



## Aventinus (7 Mai 2019)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transitorische_ischämische_Attacke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2019)

Wie nennt man eine braun gefärbte Blondine

Hier markieren für die Lösung  => Künstliche Intelligenz <=


----------



## RSH-Rainer (7 Mai 2019)

Sorry, aber zurückbildung innerhalb von einer Stunde? TIA-Probleme können bei mir auch schon Mal ein paar Tage andauern!

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Mai 2019)

mbgar schrieb:


> Welche Namen für TIA Portal habt ihr so? (Oder andere Siemens Produkte)
> 
> Ich kenne nur:
> 
> ...




Schau in die Signatur dieses Moderators. https://www.sps-forum.de/members/41.html

Das ist die einzige wahre Übersetzung


----------



## Heinileini (19 Mai 2019)

Ich dachte, ich sei dem ESC erfolgreich "escaped" . . . bis meine Holde folgende Kritik fand:
https://www.msn.com/de-de/unterhaltu...cid=spartanntp
Zumindest diese Zusammenfassung hätte ich nur ungerne verpasst.


----------



## Tommi (19 Mai 2019)

Hallo Heinrich, Madonna hat Dich gesperrt...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Heinrich, Madonna hat Dich gesperrt...



https://www.msn.com/de-de/unterhalt...-karriere-ruiniert/ar-AABzKje?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Heinileini (19 Mai 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Heinrich, Madonna hat Dich gesperrt...


Zu spät, Tommi, meine Karriere kann Madonna nicht mehr ruinieren


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2019)

Spruch des Tages:



> Fünf Sekunden dumm stellen kann eine Stunde Arbeit sparen


----------



## thomass5 (25 Mai 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Spruch des Tages:
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Reflektiert auf letzte Woche,könnten da einige nach dem Wochenende direkt in Rente gehen.....


----------



## Heinileini (27 Mai 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Spruch des Tages:
> 
> 
> > Fünf Sekunden dumm stellen kann eine Stunde Arbeit sparen


Obwohl die 5 s wahrscheinlich deutlich zu knapp bemessen sind, so ist doch viel Wahres daran. 
Z.B.:
a) die Aufgabe wird vorsichtshalber anderweitig delegiert und so bleibt einem die Arbeit erspart, oder
b) die Aufgabe wird im zweiten Anlauf so gut erklärt, dass man wider Erwarten mit der Beschreibung klarkommen kann, oder
c) die Aufgabe wird im zweiten Anlauf so schlüssig erklärt, dass sogar dem Aufgabensteller bewusst wird, wie überflüssig die Aufgabe ist - hoffentlich kann er sich und anderen das auch eingestehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juni 2019)

Was ist die Lieblingsbeschäftigung von Bits? – Busfahren.


----------



## Tommi (8 Juli 2019)

Zwei Schlosser in Rente unterhalten sich:

"Du, Heinrich, haste schon gehört, der Karl wird nicht Dienstag beerdigt, sondern erst Freitag."

"Au, ist das wahr, geht's ihm wieder besser??


----------



## Faceman (16 Juli 2019)

Steht so seit 20 Minuten ( mal 2 Minuten, mal mehr ):



Jetzt verstehe ich auch den Spruch "Automatisieren in 10 Minuten oder weniger".
Bei manchen ticken die Uhren doch anders


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2019)

...........


----------



## nade (17 Juli 2019)

Hehehe.... das passt. Un die karrenbauer bei der bundeswehr.... dann gibts bald kinderpause aufm schlachtfeld.... anstelle unterkünfte gibts en kinderhort.... oder jbo beim angriff und die gegner werden totgekitzelt.... oder nen büttenreden wettkampf....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (17 Juli 2019)

nade schrieb:


> Un die karrenbauer bei der bundeswehr


Karrenbauer? Heute im Radio gehört: Kampf-Knarrenbauer.


----------



## Mr.Spok (18 Juli 2019)

Wenn mal ein Mietwagen benötigt wird....


----------



## Captain Future (18 Juli 2019)

Ja bei der Politik hat man das Gefühl man wird von einer Mondfinsternis heimgesucht. 

Ursula von der Leyen unsere Panzer-Uschi ist nun Kommissionspräsidentin und Nachfolgerin
der Schnapsdrossel..... Glückwunsch
 
Und Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer das politische Vermächtnis von Zitterangie, die künftige Flinten-Anni der deutschen Bundeswehr.
Aber nicht wir können uns nicht beschweren die werden von uns ja immer wieder gewählt..... 
​


----------



## MFreiberger (18 Juli 2019)

Moin,

eigentlich ist es egal wen wir wählen.
Schwarz, Rot, Grün, Blau, Gelb, ...
Das ist doch nur S****** in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2019)

Ein habe ich noch ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2019)

Ok noch einer


----------



## acid (19 Juli 2019)

Tjaja so ist das...


----------



## FvE (19 Juli 2019)

acid schrieb:


> Tjaja so ist das...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 46481



Und das von einem Mitglied aus Österreich 
Ja haut nur feste drauf auf uns


----------



## ADS_0x1 (19 Juli 2019)

Da geistert gerade einiges durch WhatsApp...


----------



## Captain Future (22 Juli 2019)

Ein 86-Jähriger Mann geht zum Arzt, es ist eine Vorsorgeuntersuchung. 
Als der Arzt ihn fragt, wie es ihm geht, antwortet der Mann: “Es ist alles super, es ging mir nie besser. 
Ich habe jetzt eine 20-jährige Freundin, die ein Kind von mir bekommt.

Daraufhin sagt der Doktor:  Ich möchte Ihnen eine Geschichte erzählen. 
Ich habe einen älteren Freund, der ihnen sehr ähnelt. Er ist ein leidenschaftlicher Jäger 
und hat noch keine Saison verpasst.

Eines Tages, als er zum Jagen in den Wald fuhr, hatte er es sehr eilig und nahm aus Versehen 
statt seines Gewehrs seinen Gehstock mit.

Auf seiner Jagd kam er an einem See vorbei, wo ein großer Bieber am Ufer saß.
Erst da bemerkte er, dass er seinen Gehstock und nicht sein Gewehr dabei hatte. 
Also konnte er den Bieber nicht erschießen. 
Dann nahm er aus der Gewohnheit heraus seinen Gehstock, zielte auf den Bieber und schrie "peng, peng".

Wie durch ein Wunder erklangen zwei Schüsse und der Bieber fiel tot um.
Jetzt frage ich Sie, was denken Sie darüber?

Der 86-Jährige sagt: “Logisch wäre, dass irgendein anderer die Ladung in den Bieber schoss.“ 
Da antwortet der Doktor: “Und genau das meine ich auch!“


----------



## Aventinus (23 Juli 2019)

0123456789


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2019)

Genau meine Diät ....


----------



## sgotte (9 August 2019)

Naja, KWh/h = kW *h /h -> Stunden kürzen sich raus


----------



## maxder2te (9 August 2019)

AWL aus Überzeugung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2019)

maxder2te schrieb:


> AWL aus Überzeugung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 46710



Super 
Da fehlt nur noch ein Aufkleber "AWL Forever"


----------



## Heinileini (11 August 2019)

Wie lange, wie oft, wie intensiv muss man diese WebSite nutzen, bis sie das als zugestimmt habend akzeptiert?
Ist das ein Fall für Oscar's TrashCan?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2019)

Hätte ich eher dem Kölner Zoo zugerechnet 

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...ren-ei/24889004.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 August 2019)

https://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Siemens


.


----------



## Aventinus (17 August 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Super
> Da fehlt nur noch ein Aufkleber "AWL Forever"



Oder eben diese Nummer...


----------



## Heinileini (17 August 2019)

A WL 1110? Michael, da hättest Du auch selber drauf kommen können! Augsburg! Ist das nicht sogar Dein KFz-Kennzeichen?
Aber WL sind nicht Deine Initialen - wahrscheinlich ist es das Kennzeichen eines chinesischen Kollegen, der am liebsten in Winsen Urlaub macht, weil er dort immer seine Luhe hat?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 August 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> A WL 1110? Michael, da hättest Du auch selber drauf kommen können! Augsburg! Ist das nicht sogar Dein KFz-Kennzeichen?
> Aber WL sind nicht Deine Initialen - wahrscheinlich ist es das Kennzeichen eines chinesischen Kollegen, der am liebsten in Winsen Urlaub macht, weil er dort immer seine Luhe hat?



Ich bin es nicht 
Bei der Anmeldung meines Autos letzten Jahres habe ich IO 1010 angestrebt, aber schon vergeben.
Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, das mein Kennzeichen ein Zahlenspiel enthält


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 August 2019)

..........


----------



## s7Opa (22 August 2019)

10. Den Siematiker schaltet das Licht aus.
11. Der Installateur kackt ab.


----------



## Heinileini (22 August 2019)

Moin s7Opa, das scheint die Fortsetzung von #5382 





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> . . . . . . . . . . .


 zu sein?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2019)

123456789...


----------



## mbgar (24 August 2019)




----------



## Lord Helmchen (24 August 2019)

1234567890


----------



## thomass5 (24 August 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 123456789...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 46863



Schweißfuß?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 September 2019)

Was sind die letzten Worte eines Elektrikers?


"Ich schalte jetzt ein!"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was sind die letzten Worte eines Elektrikers?
> 
> 
> "Ich schalte jetzt ein!"


Oder:
"Was ist das denn für ein Draht"


----------



## UV-Dev (7 September 2019)

Habt Spaß + Schönes Wochenende  






UV-Dev


----------



## Paul (10 September 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was sind die letzten Worte eines Elektrikers?
> 
> 
> "Ich schalte jetzt ein!"


Oder das Letzte Lied des Elektrikers:
Tausendmal berührt, tausendmal is nix passiert .... lalal ... und es hat BOOOM gemacht


----------



## Tommi (10 September 2019)

Der Draht ist grüngelb, da kann nichts passieren...


----------



## Heinileini (10 September 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Der Draht ist grüngelb, da kann nichts passieren...


Das erinnert mich an ein Erlebnis aus meiner StudentenZeit. Ein ZimmerNachbar stand kreidebleich vor meiner ZimmerTür und berichtete, er habe gerade einen gewischt gekriegt beim Berühren des WasserHahns an seinem WaschBecken. Habe mich mit einem SpannungsPrüfer bewaffnet und tatsächlich leuchtete er gut wahrnehmbar bei Berührung des WasserHahns.
Ein Blick unter das WaschBecken klärte den SachVerhalt auf: dort hatte der Kommilitone auf dem nassen FussBoden seine angeschlossene KochPlatte geparkt.
Es ist also nicht immer gut, gut geerdet zu sein - egal, ob durch einen WasserHahn oder einen SchutzLeiter.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 September 2019)

Da kann man nur zustimmen


----------



## dingo (14 September 2019)

.....


----------



## Kurzschlusser (18 September 2019)

aber wenn jetzt alle eher in gewisse Etablissements fahren würden anstatt zu streamen, würde das  sicherlich einen erheblich größeren CO² - Ausstoß mit sich bringen oder nicht?  



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Da kann man nur zustimmen
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 47054


----------



## thomass5 (18 September 2019)

dingo schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 47059



8 ..........


----------



## Heinileini (19 September 2019)

Oder vielleicht doch lieber die 10 (s.u.)?




Ob der folgende Link zum Thema "gefährlicher Eingriff in den StrassenVerkehr" wohl funktioniert?

https://www.facebook.com/martina.eder1/videos/2924732437555134/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2019)

Das muss jetzt einfach sein:
Faule Passwort


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2019)

gelöscht :-(


----------



## acid (4 Oktober 2019)

Wie verhindert man, dass ein Not-Halt unabsichtlich gedrückt wird? Ganz einfach:


----------



## Cassandra (4 Oktober 2019)

Da gefällt mir die Version besser:


Leider nicht ganz nach Norm!
-> Die Zange müsste rot sein
-> Das Tuch als Hintergrund gelb

 PS: es gibt schon Nachahmer! :roll:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2019)

Bald ist Feierabend, also:


----------



## Cassandra (14 Oktober 2019)

...........


----------



## Cassandra (14 Oktober 2019)

... ... ... ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2019)

Wenn das so Funktioniert bin auch ein Öko


----------



## dingo (15 Oktober 2019)

Anweisung für eine Cloud- Basierende Anwendung;

...gerade mit 13.1 wurden grosse Sicherheitslücken im Bezug zu Cloud- App's geschlossen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2019)

..........


----------



## dingo (18 Oktober 2019)

.......


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2019)

dingo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 47419
> 
> 
> .......



Die Verdrahtung der roten Ader ist auch sehr kreativ


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Oktober 2019)

Lust drauf, Pong zu spielen?

https://new.siemens.com/cert/pool/cert/siemens_security_advisory_ssa-315836.pdf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2019)

Warum nicht .....?


----------



## magier (31 Oktober 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum nicht .....?
> Anhang anzeigen 47541



War das der ?


----------



## Cassandra (1 November 2019)

Nein, das war der, mit den niederohmigen ESD-Sandalen. 
Dem währe bei den Sicherungen gleich ein Licht aufgegangen…


----------



## kafiphai (4 November 2019)

Google: Quantum Computer, are you alive?
Quantum Computer: yesn‘t


----------



## Heinileini (18 November 2019)

hucki hat sich heute für einen OffTopic entschuldigt:


hucki schrieb:


> PS: Sorry für den OT


Ich verstehe nicht, was er meint. Finde keinen OT in seinen Beiträgen. Er kann nur einen OT in meinen Beiträgen gemeint haben!? 
Aber hier im Bereich StammTisch darf ich OffTopic-alisch, habe ich mich mal belehren lassen.

Also, los geht's - ist zwar nicht elektrisch, aber vielleicht trotzdem elektrisierend:



​


----------



## Aventinus (20 November 2019)

0123456789


----------



## Rudi (28 November 2019)

Mit welchem Zahlensystem wurde da gerechnet ?


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 November 2019)

.............


----------



## PN/DP (28 November 2019)

Vierersystem


----------



## blasterbock (28 November 2019)

4 Nibble = 1 Wort


----------



## Heinileini (29 November 2019)

Und für die *höher*wertigen Nibble benötigt man die Leiter. Endlich etwas, was man sich gut merken kann!


----------



## Howard (4 Dezember 2019)

aus dem originalen E-Plan eines aktuellen Retrofit-Projekts


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Dezember 2019)

Ok, eher fun zum Wochenende. Bin vorhin, wie jede Woche, in Stuttgart gelandet und mit der Bahn weiter, zum Glück Richtung Filderstadt und nicht Richtung Innenstadt, da hatte der Zug minimal Verspätung.



Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Dezember 2019)

Moin,

dreh doch das Bild und mach die Leute drauf auch lieber unkenntlich...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2019)

Matze001 schrieb:


> dreh doch das Bild und mach die Leute drauf auch lieber unkenntlich...


Hatte ich eigentlich gestern schon, aber irgendwie hat das mit dem Bild hochladen nicht geklappt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Dezember 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ok, eher fun zum Wochenende. Bin vorhin, wie jede Woche, in Stuttgart gelandet und mit der Bahn weiter, zum Glück Richtung Filderstadt und nicht Richtung Innenstadt, da hatte der Zug minimal Verspätung.
> Anhang anzeigen 47916
> 
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.



Echte Bahnkunden wundert so etwas nicht. Die sind schon froh wenn der Zug überhaupt kommt


----------



## vollmi (9 Dezember 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 47916
> 
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.



Solange er dann kommt. So kann man wenigstens planen. 


Gesendet von eyePhone


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Dezember 2019)

..........


----------



## det (12 Dezember 2019)

Moin,

ist echt fies im Altersheim den Song  "Last Christmas"  zu singen 

Grüße Detlef


----------



## det (12 Dezember 2019)

Moin Moin,

noch fieser ist es, auf einer Beerdigung den Blumenstrauss nach hinten zu werfen, um zu sehen wer als nächster dran ist  

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Heinileini (12 Dezember 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 47976



Vorbildlich!!!
Man kann problemlos nachvollziehen, wie gerechnet wurde.
Und auch, warum so gerechnet wurde: 157 Prozent sind immerhin beachtliche 1570 Promille.


----------



## Krumnix (16 Dezember 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Vorbildlich!!!
> Man kann problemlos nachvollziehen, wie gerechnet wurde.
> Und auch, warum so gerechnet wurde: 157 Prozent sind immerhin beachtliche 1570 Promille.



Ja, kann man. Der Fehler ist ja nicht die Zahl, sondern die Einheit. Prozent = Stimmen und schon passt es


----------



## Heinileini (16 Dezember 2019)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Prozent = Stimmen und schon passt es


... 36 ProStimmen und -121 ProStimmen bzw. 121 AntiStimmen also 36 ProZent und 121 AntiZent?
Ist eben eine GeheimWissenschaft für sich, diese ProzentRechnerei - für viele (PISAnden & Co) jedenfalls 
Und all diese Verwirrung, nur um auf 100 zu skalieren/normieren, statt auf 1. 
Na ja, wer's haben muss ... das gehört bestimmt in den Bereich BrauchtumsPflege - alle tun's und keiner weiss warum (und einige wissen, wie es geht [SUP]1[/SUP]). 

Gruss, Heinileini

[SUP]1[/SUP]) und irgendeiner hat dann noch die ProzentPunkte erfunden, damit uns die Politiker nicht mehr verärmeln müssen - aber die verlassen sich auf ihre PISAnden und tun es weiterhin ganz ungeniert.
Beispiel: die Erhöhung der MehrwertSteuer von 16 Prozent um 3 Prozent auf ... wird nicht verraten - das ist die heutige HausAufgabe!
Anmerkung zum Beispiel: ist Prozent wirklich eine Einheit? Oder nicht doch eine Zweiheit? Oder rekursiv nicht zulässig?


----------



## Mafix (16 Dezember 2019)

Howard schrieb:


> aus dem originalen E-Plan eines aktuellen Retrofit-Projekts
> Anhang anzeigen 47858




Ich hab' das mal hübsch erweitert:


_Sind des Schafes Locken braun,
hängt es am Elektrozaun.

Und wenn's dann mit den Augen rollt,
will es sagen: "Zuviel Volt!"

Stellt das Schaf die Ohren spitz,
erschlägt es der Gewitter-Blitz.

Und wird der Atem kurz und schwer,
waren's tausend Kiloampere.

Leitet das Schaf aber gar kein Strom,
so hat es halt viele Megaohm.


_


----------



## Heinileini (16 Dezember 2019)

...

Sein Leitwert in Siemens
ist gar nicht so immens.

Ist sein Her[t]z am flimmern,
musst ganz schnell Du dimmern.

Hörst Du nur Schweigen von den Lämmern,
könnte sein, sie sind am dämmern.

Schwarze Schafe gibt's überall zu schau'n,
verkohlte bevorzugt am ElektroZaun.

Gibt's kein schwarzes in der Herde,
so fehlt der Kontakt zur Erde.

Steht sich das Schaf die Hufe platt,
so hat der Zaun zu wenig Watt.

Geht es immer so weiter
oder ist der Zaun ein Halbleiter?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (18 Dezember 2019)

...

Hat's der Schäfer viel zu schwer, 
läuft der Hund als remote-Schäfer hin und her.

Langt das Schaf da hin wo's nicht soll,
war die Unterweisung scheinbar net so toll.

Wird's dann der BG gesagt,
ganz schnell von da zurückgefragt.

Hat das Schaf denn unterschrieben
oder wurd' mangelhaft unterwiesen?

War beim Schaf die PSA komplett
oder sagte der Chef "... es wäre nett"?

Agierte das Schaf auf eigene Kappe,
wird's mit Geld wohl eher ne Schlappe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Dezember 2019)

..........


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

Aus einem "*L*eider-_*i*_st-*D*as-*L*aienhaft"-Prospekt:

 "BATTERIE- UND LICHTMASCHINENTESTER:
 mit 2 Polklemmen - *kurzschlussfest*; ..."

 Häää? Ist da irgendein technischer Fortschritt oder eine neue SicherheitsBestimmung unbemerkt an mir vorbeigeschlichen?



Ist das runde Gebilde neben dem TannenBaum ...




... etwa die neue GlasKugel, die so mancher hier im Forum gerne unter seinem TannenBaum gefunden hätte?

Einen guten Rutsch wünscht euch
Heinileini


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Dezember 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ..........
> Anhang anzeigen 48088



Das müsste meiner Freundin an der Kaufland-Kasse mal passieren! Statt zwei kaputter Halswirbel ein erholsames Mittagsschläfchen!
Unfassbar was in diesem Staat los ist! Dreckspack!


----------



## Aventinus (30 Dezember 2019)

Der hat bestimmt die gesetzlichen Ruhezeiten nicht eingehalten


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt die gesetzlichen Ruhezeiten nicht eingehalten


Dieses Beispiel zeigt doch nur, was gesetzliche Ruhezeiten taugen, wenn sie nicht mit einer AnschnallPflicht verbunden sind ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Dezember 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das müsste meiner Freundin an der Kaufland-Kasse mal passieren! Statt zwei kaputter Halswirbel ein erholsames Mittagsschläfchen!
> Unfassbar was in diesem Staat los ist! Dreckspack!



Lustig vor allem, das er wegen der Geschichte vor Gericht geht. Jeder normale hätte doch mal schön seine Klappe gehalten, ist ja schon peinlich genug. Das man da auch noch vor Gericht durch kommt ( Beamter / überarbeitet ) ist schon der zweite Witz


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Dezember 2019)

DMA, das sehe ich auch so. Andererseits frage ich mich, auf was für billigen Stühlen die sitzen. Da muss man doch mal etwas gegen tun  !


----------



## Lebenslang (30 Dezember 2019)

Das ist bestimmt Satire [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Andererseits frage ich mich, auf was für billigen Stühlen die sitzen.


Simple FehlEinschätzung der tatsächlichen Belastung. Der Stuhl war lediglich für BeamtenMikado dimensioniert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Dezember 2019)

Ich war neulich zum Probesitzen in der Netzleitstelle unserer Stadtwerke auf einem 2.500 € - Stuhl. Ich fände so einen Stuhl für jeden Beamten unseres Landes angemessen. Die Kosteneinsparung wäre gewaltig, man denke an Krankenversicherungen und Justitz. Wo kann man denn derartige Vorschläge einreichen?


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich fände so einen Stuhl für jeden Beamten unseres Landes angemessen. Die Kosteneinsparung wäre gewaltig, man denke an Krankenversicherungen und Justiz. Wo kann man denn derartige Vorschläge einreichen?


Weg mit den ScheuKlappen, Dagobert! Nicht für jeden Beamten, sondern schlicht und einfach für jeden.
Dann kommst Du auch automatisch drauf, dass Du bei Deinem Chef damit anfangen kannst, den VerbesserungsVorschlag einzureichen.
Wenn das Argument der KostenEinsparung Deinem Chef nicht ausreicht, könntest Du ihm erzählen, dass Du Dir für seinen Stuhl die SicherheitsSonderAusstattung mit ansägresistenten Beinen vorstellst.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich fände so einen Stuhl für jeden Beamten unseres Landes angemessen.



Also SOOO einfach ist das nun auch wieder nicht.

Ich denk mal, dass es bei den Beamten nicht anders ist wie bei unserem Mutterkonzern.
Da gibt es eine schöne Matrix im Ausstattungskatalog Tätigkeit <-> Möbel.
In unserer Gruppe mussten wir um jeden Rollcontainer kämpfen, schließlich steht mir als Konstrukteur eigentlich nur ein Rollcontainer zu.
Das selbe bei der Schreibtisch-Breite. Ein Entwickler bekommt einen überbreiten Schreibtisch, da er ja Platz für 2 Monitore braucht.
Laut Vorgabe hat ein "Standard"-Konstrukteur nur einen Monitor ... Tja dumm nur, dass wir auch schon immer 2 Monitore nutzen.
Über die persönliche Fläche gab es ebenfalls Diskussionen mit unserer Raumplanerin. 

Ich vermute also mal, dass es bei den Beamten auch nicht anders als bei uns ist.
Fazit:





Gruß und Guten Rutsch
Blockmove


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Januar 2020)

*Längst überfällig - ein neues Step7 Logo*

Da es 2019 kein Weihnachtsrätsel gab, habe ich die langen Abende sinnvoll verbracht und endlich mal das grässliche Step7-Logo überarbeitet. Ich hoffe, es gefällt euch. Das Schläppchen, welches ich als Vorlage verwendet habe, kostet als Paar übrigens 575,-€, falls ihr für Weihnachten 2020 noch Geschenkideen sucht?


----------



## Heinileini (2 Januar 2020)

Verspätetes WeihnachtsRätsel:
Warum schreibt Onkel Dagobert "Schnäppchen" mit 'l' statt 'n'?


----------



## Blockmove (2 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Verspätetes WeihnachtsRätsel:
> Warum schreibt Onkel Dagobert "Schnäppchen" mit 'l' statt 'n'?



Na weil der Schlappen kein Schnäppchen ist.
Schlappen übrigends deshalb, weil nach dem Kauf dein Geldbeutel  schlapp ist 
Wenn sich deine Frau sowas öfters kauft, dann kannst du doch noch bei uns anfangen


----------



## Heinileini (2 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Na weil der Schlappen kein Schnäppchen ist.


Gratuliere, Blockmove, Du hast das Rätsel gelöst!
Dein Angebot steht also noch! In Straßdorf habe ich mal ge-IBN-t und auch eine FIDIA-Macke gesucht und gefunden. Das liegt doch am Rande der OstAlb und ist laaange her (in GRAUer Vorzeit) - ostalbische Nostalgie könnte man sagen ...


----------



## Blockmove (2 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Gratuliere, Blockmove, Du hast das Rätsel gelöst!
> Dein Angebot steht also noch! In Straßdorf habe ich mal ge-IBN-t und auch eine FIDIA-Macke gesucht und gefunden. Das liegt doch am Rande der OstAlb und ist laaange her (in GRAUer Vorzeit) - ostalbische Nostalgie könnte man sagen ...



Das liegt so ca. 60km nördlich von mir.


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2020)

Meine Frau hat mit zufällig gerade über die Schulter geschaut. Macht sie sonst nie, aber das muß sie gerochen haben.

O-Ton: "Stop, was ist das für ein Schuh?" Ah, Louboutin! Dafür sind die aber viel zu billig, die kosten mehr! :shock:


----------



## Heinileini (2 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das liegt so ca. 60km nördlich von mir.


Oh!??! Mit Strassdorf meinte ich einen Ortsteil (oder Vorort?) von SchwäbischGmünd und OstAlb hatte ich als OstAlbKreis interpretiert ... da tut sich direkt das nächste WeihnachtsRätsel auf! 





Ralle schrieb:


> Ah, Louboutin! Dafür sind die aber viel zu billig, die kosten mehr!


Onkel Dagobert hatte vergessen, seinen MengenRabatt 'rauszurechnen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Da es 2019 kein Weihnachtsrätsel gab, habe ich die langen Abende sinnvoll verbracht und endlich mal das grässliche Step7-Logo überarbeitet. Ich hoffe, es gefällt euch. Das Schläppchen, welches ich als Vorlage verwendet habe, kostet als Paar übrigens 575,-€, falls ihr für Weihnachten 2020 noch Geschenkideen sucht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 48109



Da ist zu viel Dynamik und Fortschriff im Schriftyp – da würde sowas besser passen: https://www.diedruckerei.de/magazin/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Font-Template-Alte-Schwabacher-.jpg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Oh!??! Mit Strassdorf meinte ich einen Ortsteil (oder Vorort?) von SchwäbischGmünd und OstAlb hatte ich als OstAlbKreis interpretiert ... da tut sich direkt das nächste WeihnachtsRätsel auf!



Straßdorf ist ein Stadtteil von Schwäbisch Gmünd und Schwäbisch Gmünd ein Vorort von Aalen.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Januar 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Straßdorf ist ein Stadtteil von Schwäbisch Gmünd und Schwäbisch Gmünd ein Vorort von Aalen.


Sicher, aber wer Aalen sagt, muss bekanntlich auch Bblen sagen - darum lass' ich das einfach weg.


----------



## dingo (7 Januar 2020)

__________


----------



## Heinileini (7 Januar 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 48134
> 
> __________


Solange man dafür nicht *die* Schere benutzt, die sich zwischen arm und reich immer weiter öffnet ..., könnte das als KnowHowSchutz funktionieren.
Eine "Black Box" im corporate Blue-Screen-Design!
Aber warum heisst es "without *reading* the documentation"? Without writing the documentation würde mindestens so gut zutreffen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2020)

Das muss man Erstmal hinbekommen 
.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 48190


PlattenBauzinom im Endstadium?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das muss man Erstmal hinbekommen
> .
> Anhang anzeigen 48190



Ja, erst mal hin bekommen und dann den Mumm haben, den Raum mit Möbel zu füllen und seinen Feierabend darin zu verbringen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Januar 2020)

Und nachts schön in der Hängematte die ganz vorne dran hängt verbringen. Nur wie kommt man da hin?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Januar 2020)

Vielleicht ein Kandidat für den Darwin award


----------



## Chräshe (20 Januar 2020)




----------



## Howard (21 Januar 2020)

neulich auf dem Weg nach Berlin


----------



## Cassandra (21 Januar 2020)

.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2020)

Das wird ja auch Zeit, auch muss es eine Trennung geben wie beim Abfall.


----------



## hucki (27 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das wird ja auch Zeit, auch muss es eine Trennung geben wie beim Abfall.
> Anhang anzeigen 48304


Heißes Wasser kann man auch einfrieren, denn schließlich kann man heißes Wasser immer mal gebrauchen!


----------



## Der Pfälzer (30 Januar 2020)

Vater kauft sich einen Roboter mit eingebautem Lügendetektor der einem eine Ohrfeige gibt, wenn man Lügt ...
Der Vater probiert dies direkt beim Abendessen aus ...

Vater: Na Sohn, wie war die Schule ??
Sohn: So wie immer
-> Roboter schlägt Sohn

Sohn: Gut, ich war im Kino und hab mir nen Film angeguckt
Vater: Was für einen Film?
Sohn: Die Tribute von Panem!
-> Roboter schlägt Sohn

Sohn: Gut, habe mir nen Porno angeguckt
Vater: WAS??? In deinem Alter wusste ich noch nichtmal was ein Porno ist !!!
-> Roboter schlägt Vater

Mutter: HaHa, ist halt dein Sohn
-> Roboter schlägt Mutter ...


----------



## JanB1 (4 Februar 2020)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 48238
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 48239
> ...



True tho.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Februar 2020)

So weit hat es kommen müssen:


----------



## Cassandra (9 Februar 2020)

Helene Bockhorst: ;-)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRArjTxfVfg


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 März 2020)

Was ist der Vorteil von Corona?

Man hört nichts mehr von Greata


----------



## erzteufele (4 März 2020)

das würde ich gerne mal im Supermarkt durchsagen lassen xD


----------



## plc_typ (5 März 2020)

................


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 März 2020)

..........


----------



## Heinileini (6 März 2020)

Das Wort 'geheim' hat seine Bedeutung offensichtlich im Laufe der Zeit geändert. Es dient nur noch dazu, Neugier, Aufmerksamkeit und Interesse zu wecken. 
Ähnlich dem Wort 'sparen'. Früher hat man gespart, um etwas kaufen zu können - heute kauft man etwas, um dabei zu sparen.

Selbst geknippstes Bild, Michael? In etwa dort, wo ich auf der anbei-igen Karte das rote Fähnchen aufgestellt habe?
Erschreckenderweise mal gerade 2[SUP]5[/SUP] Meilen (Luftlinie alias 'as the crow flies') entfernt von der Stelle, wo ich getauft wurde ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 März 2020)

> Selbst geknippstes Bild, Michael?


Nein, zufällig gesehen in der Zeitschrift "Datenschleuder" vom CCC


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 März 2020)

Jetzt ist alles klar


----------



## Dergrauewolf (8 März 2020)

Eben - Corona kommt aus China: wird also sowieso nicht lange halten.


----------



## Heinileini (9 März 2020)

. . . . . .


----------



## acid (9 März 2020)

................


----------



## erzteufele (13 März 2020)

bekommt ihr auch soviel krempel auf´s Handy geschickt


----------



## erzteufele (13 März 2020)

eins noch :twisted:


----------



## Kurzschlusser (16 März 2020)

erzteufele schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 48887
> 
> eins noch :twisted:




naja probieren kann man's ja mal


----------



## lilli (22 März 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1vaCP7BQVI


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 März 2020)

erzteufele schrieb:


> eins noch :twisted:


Ich war heute einkaufen, Klopapier und Taschentücher immer noch ausverkauft. So in einer Woche brauche ich auch Nachschub, dann ist Schluss mit lustig ;-)


----------



## BravoSierra (24 März 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich war heute einkaufen, Klopapier und Taschentücher immer noch ausverkauft. So in einer Woche brauche ich auch Nachschub, dann ist Schluss mit lustig ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 49017



Elias-Kevin ist 26 Jahre alt.


----------



## PN/DP (24 März 2020)

. . . .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2020)




----------



## vollmi (9 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 49305



Die Säulen sind ja irgendwie auch im Weg. Würd ich wegmachen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 April 2020)

Nicht ernst nehmen, nur ein kleiner Spaß zum Feierabend



> Anrufer:
> "Seit ich TIA V16 installiert habe, stürzt V15.1 laufend ab."
> 
> Siemens-Hotline:
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 April 2020)

> Fragt der Lehrer seine Schüler:
> "Wer kann mir einen Satz bilden mit immerhin?"
> 
> Meldet sich Sebastian und sagt:
> ...





> Es treffen sich zwei Schnecken im Wald.
> 
> Eine der beiden ist total zerschrammt im Gesicht.
> 
> ...





> Zwei ältere Damen unterhalten sich:
> "Früher, als ich ein junges  Mädchen war, musste ich mich beim Arzt immer ganz ausziehen, heute muss  ich nur mehr die Zunge zeigen. Ist schon wahnsinnig, wie die Medizin  Fortschritte macht!"


..........


----------



## Chräshe (17 April 2020)

*Es kann nichts so schlecht sein, dass es nicht auch für etwas gut ist.*




https://www.cloud-science.de/


----------



## FvE (20 April 2020)

Super, vielen Dank.

Nur leider falscher Treat --> das gehört in Realität zum Feierabend.

Es ist schon traurig, dass erst ein Virus kommen muss, damit wir in Deutschland dahin kommen, wo andere Länder schon lange sind.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (23 April 2020)

hatte gerade einen dezenten lachanfall während der arbeit.. :s3:


----------



## Heinileini (23 April 2020)

. . . . . . . :sm24: . . . . . . . . .


----------



## dingo (5 Mai 2020)

Aha, so funktioniert ein ODER!


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Aha, so funktioniert ein ODER!


Eine sehr verLOCKende Interpretation. Nur, wenn alle Schlösser verschlossen sind, ist das Gateway verschlossen, also "ganz klar" eine UND-Verknüpfung.
Das ist doch das, was ich kürzlich mit positiver und negativer Logik gemeint habe - keine Zauberei, nur DeMorgan.
BTW: "In a world without fences, who needs Gates?"


----------



## nade (8 Mai 2020)

das wiederum ist ansichtssache. gehts ums verschlossen sein, oder ums geöffnet sein. sprachlich passts ja jdedes schloss... nehm ich jetzt das oder das oder... zum öffnen. das ganze nach boolscher algebra aufgelöst sind dann ehr das und das und das und das nicht...also würd ich sagen eine und verknüpfung, weil tor geschlossen wenn alles 1. tor offen wenn 1e der vorraussetzungen nicht erfüllt ist.
das ist entweder ein kontrollwahnie der wissen will wer weg ist und das tor wieder vergessen hat zu schließen, oder macht sich gerne mit vielen schlüssel an einer tür wichtig beim "suchen" des richtigen schlüssels.


----------



## winnman (8 Mai 2020)

Wird wohl eher darum gehen dass 6  unabhängige Parteien mit jeweils ihrem eigenen Schlüssel da Zutritt haben sollen.

Ich würde das auch als mechanisches UND Glied ansehen.


----------



## Guga (8 Mai 2020)

6 Leute = 6 Schlüssel  - es ist das perfektes Tracking um herauszufinden wer vergessen hat abzuschließen.
Ich finde es cool. 

Guga


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Mai 2020)

Guga schrieb:


> Ich finde es cool.



Ich auch, vor allem der Kommentar zu dem Bild "6 Input OR Gate"
So kann man dass auch vermitteln


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Juni 2020)

Wer findet den (oder die) Fehler im Bild:




https://support.industry.siemens.co...ncc-scada-(v7-x-und-tia-prof)-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## maxder2te (4 Juni 2020)

Hihi, der ist fies. Aber für 999 funktioniert prima....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juni 2020)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Hihi, der ist fies. Aber für 999 funktioniert prima....



Für die 0 auch noch 

Warum erzeugt das denn überhaupt einen Syntax-Fehler?


----------



## hucki (4 Juni 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Warum erzeugt das denn überhaupt einen Syntax-Fehler?


Weil das Advanced vbScript bei Case das a To z nicht kann.
Deswegen muss man für Case-Bereiche einen TRUE-Ausdruck erzeugen.

PS:

Eigentlich müsste es auch

```
SELECT CASE [COLOR=#008000][B]TRUE[/B][/COLOR]
```
heißen.

Jedenfalls hab' ich es so:

```
...
            Select Case True
                Case Current >= 1 And Current <= 4
                    Start = 1
                Case Current >= 5 And Current <= 12
                    Start = 5
                Case Current >= 13 And Current <= 20
                    Start = 13
            End Select
...
```
in einem funktionierenden Script auf dem TP1200 Comfort.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Weil das Advanced vbScript bei Case das a To z nicht kann.
> Deswegen muss man für Case-Bereiche einen TRUE-Ausdruck erzeugen.
> 
> PS:
> ...



Dann kann man ja gleich eine ELSE_IF-Orgie nutzen.


----------



## hucki (4 Juni 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann kann man ja gleich eine ELSE_IF-Orgie nutzen.


Im Prinzip ja, aber Elsif geht auch nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja, aber Elsif geht auch nicht...



nimmt er doch ohne zu meckern !?


----------



## hucki (4 Juni 2020)

Achja, stimmt.
War nur nicht Elsif sondern ElseIf.


Hab' ich sogar im selben Script...


----------



## Heinileini (4 Juni 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann kann man ja gleich eine ELSE_IF-Orgie nutzen.


Ich weiss gar nicht, was ich an einer ElseIf-Variante sooo orgiastisch finden soll.

```
[FONT=Verdana]If Current < 1 Then
ElseIf Current <=4 Then
    Start = 1
ElseIf Current <=12 Then
    Start = 5
ElseIf Current <=20 Then
    Start = 13
End If[/FONT]
```
Ist doch klar, einfach und eindeutig und man muss nicht über die in den verschiedenen Sprachen und Dialekten unterschiedlichen Einschränkungen nachgrübeln!
Wenn man Code produzieren möchte, den man nicht immer wieder (unnötig) an das jeweilige SprachUmfeld anpassen möchte, ist Case doch Käse, wie der Name schon sagt.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Juni 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Weil das Advanced vbScript bei Case das a To z nicht kann.


Das geht generell nicht in VBS (VB Script), sondern nur im richtigen VB (Visual Basic)

Harald


----------



## MFreiberger (4 Juni 2020)

Moin Heinileini,



Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht, was ich an einer ElseIf-Variante sooo orgiastisch finden soll.
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Verdana]If Current < 1 Then
> ...



Aber "Els*e*If" ist auch nicht plattformunabhängig einsetzbar. Im TIA-SCL muss es "ElsIf" heißen. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer 

VG

Mario


----------



## Heinileini (4 Juni 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Aber "Els*e*If" ist auch nicht plattformunabhängig einsetzbar. Im TIA-SCL muss es "ElsIf" heißen. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer


Stimmt absolut, Mario!
Aber das ist eine Angelegenheit, die man dann für einen kompletten Baustein oder ein komplettes Programm per suchen & ersetzen abhaken kann.
Alleine das Einfügen der Semikolons macht da schon mehr Arbeit … und das Einfügen der DoppelPunkte vor den ZuweisungsGleichheitsZeichen und … und … und ...


----------



## JesperMP (4 Juni 2020)

```
Select Case [B]True[/B]
```
Das ist einfach pervers.
Es ist völlig dasselbe wie ein ELSE_IF "Orgie", nur ohne ELSE_IF.


----------



## Heinileini (4 Juni 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ```
> Select Case [B]True[/B]
> ```
> Das ist einfach pervers.
> Es ist völlig dasselbe wie ein ELSE_IF "Orgie", nur ohne ELSE_IF.


Einfach pervers? Doppelt pervers wird es, wenn man 'Select Case *False*' statt 'Select Case True' schreibt!
Ich glaube, wenn ich Compiler wäre, ich könnte mir das Meckern nicht verkneifen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juni 2020)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Hihi, der ist fies. Aber für 999 funktioniert prima....



Was mir mal wieder schleierhaft ist, ich habe den Fehler im Beitrag vorgestern gemeldet, aber => keine Antwort, keine Reaktion, keine Änderung??


----------



## StructuredTrash (5 Juni 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was mir mal wieder schleierhaft ist, ich habe den Fehler im Beitrag vorgestern gemeldet, aber => keine Antwort, keine Reaktion, keine Änderung??



Nun lass die Kollegen doch erstmal für alle Werte prüfen, ob es funktioniert oder nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juni 2020)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Nun lass die Kollegen doch erstmal für alle Werte prüfen, ob es funktioniert oder nicht.



Stimmt, zurück zum Beitragsziel => FUN


----------



## Heinileini (5 Juni 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was mir mal wieder schleierhaft ist, ich habe den Fehler im Beitrag vorgestern gemeldet, aber => keine Antwort, keine Reaktion, keine Änderung??



Bist Du sicher, Michael? Du hattest geschrieben:



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer findet den (oder die) Fehler im Bild:


Wahrscheinlich hat keiner einen oder mehrere Fehler im Bild gefunden. Ich kann da auch allenfalls den Fehler erkennen, dass sich Siemens mit diesem µSoft-Quark überhaupt herumplagt und offensichtlich Probleme damit hat, anhand von Beispielen etwas zu erklären, was man nicht wirklich erklären kann.
Case ist doch nur eine andere Schreibweise von ElseIf-Konstrukten, bei der man eigentlich dazu gezwungen sein sollte, sämtliche Vergleiche mit nur einer Variablen durchzuführen. Und der Vorteil sollte eigentlich sein, diese Variable auch nur 1mal hinschreiben zu müssen, statt sie in jedem Vergleich [u.U. sogar mehrfach(!)] wieder neu schreiben zu müssen.
Dass ausgerechnet diese "ExistenzBerechtigung" des Case-Konstrukts gar nicht funktionsfähig ist, das spottet jeder Beschreibung. Und dies auch noch positiv ausdrücken zu müssen … der arme SiemensSchreiberling hat mein tiefstes Mitgefühl. 

Originell fand ich huckis 'Select Case True'-Beitrag. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen! Habe daraufhin dann die 'Select Case False'-Variante probiert. Die funktioniert auch - aber wie! Da bleibt einem die Spucke weg.
Besser lesbar bleibt für meinen Geschmack die ElseIf-Variante. Da weiss man, was man hat. *[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juni 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat keiner einen oder mehrere Fehler im Bild gefunden.



Schau dir mal in dem unten verlinkten Beitrag das Bild an. Der "Abhilfe Case" unten wird
so nie funktionieren ( bis auf CASE 0 und CASE 999 ).


```
Statt:
>=999
>=1299
>=1800
wäre richtig:
<=999
<=1299
<=1800
```

https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1322-fun-zum-feierabend-555.html#post755261


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juni 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat keiner einen oder mehrere Fehler im Bild gefunden.



Doch:



maxder2te schrieb:


> Hihi, der ist fies. Aber für 999 funktioniert prima....






Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Für die 0 auch noch



..........


----------



## hucki (5 Juni 2020)

@Delta,
ich denke, Heinilein meint, dass niemand in der Siemens-Redaktion einen Fehler gefunden hat.





Heinileini schrieb:


> Originell fand ich huckis 'Select Case True'-Beitrag. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen!...
> Besser lesbar bleibt für meinen Geschmack die ElseIf-Variante.


Das hatte ich irgendwo im Netz gefunden.

Und ich hatte dann beide Varianten probiert und trotzdem das Case im Code als lesbarer empfunden. 
Vermutlich, weil es sich mehrfach innerhalb eines IF...ELSEIF-Konstrukt befindet und sich daher die Zugehörigkeiten deutlicher unterscheiden lassen.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist bei mir der Groschen gefallen, Michael! 
Da habe ich doch einfach drüber hinweggelesen - habe das gelesen, was gemeint war und nicht das, was dort steht. 

Ja, aber, die Aufgabe des SiemensSchreiberlings war doch, eine Variante anzubieten, bei der der Compiler nicht meckert. Das hat er mit Bravour geschafft! 
Dass SiemensBeispiele nicht funktionsfähig sein müssen - daran hatte ich mich schon zu S5-Zeiten gewöhnt. O-Ton Siemens: "Das ist doch nur ein Beispiel!"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juni 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Jetzt ist bei mir der Groschen gefallen, Michael!
> Da habe ich doch einfach drüber hinweggelesen - habe das gelesen, was gemeint war und nicht das, was dort steht.
> 
> Ja, aber, die Aufgabe des SiemensSchreiberlings war doch, eine Variante anzubieten, bei der der Compiler nicht meckert. Das hat er mit Bravour geschafft!
> Dass SiemensBeispiele nicht funktionsfähig sein müssen - daran hatte ich mich schon zu S5-Zeiten gewöhnt. O-Ton Siemens: "Das ist doch nur ein Beispiel!"



Ja, dass ist dann eine Lösung wo der Compiler nicht mehr meckert und auch sonst nichts großartig geht. Aber was soll es, dafür sind wir ja da


----------



## hucki (5 Juni 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist dann eine Lösung wo der Compiler nicht mehr meckert und auch sonst nichts großartig geht.


Naja, der Code funktioniert ja für alle Zahlen.
Halt nur nicht, wie im beanstandeten ursprünglichen Code angedacht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juni 2020)

Zurück zum Thema Fun zum Feierabend


----------



## hucki (5 Juni 2020)




----------



## ChristophD (5 Juni 2020)

vorsicht mit den Worten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer findet den (oder die) Fehler im Bild:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 50022
> 
> ...



So, nach 8 Tagen haben Sie alle 1800 CASE Fälle durchgetestet und den Beitrag korrigiert


----------



## Koch (22 Juni 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So, nach 8 Tagen haben Sie alle 1800 CASE Fälle durchgetestet und den Beitrag korrigiert


Vielleicht haben sie ja den ganzen Bereich von INT getestet... deswegen hat es so lange gedauert...


----------



## Heinileini (22 Juni 2020)

B.t.w., was ist eigentlich mit


> Bei der *Dynamisierung von Objekten* mit Case Statements in VB-Skripten ...


gemeint? Klingt so sportlich. Sind lediglich von-bis-Vergleiche in der Schreibweise 'x TO y' unzulässig?


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Juli 2020)

Schlagzeile bei welt.de


Etwas unverantwortlich, aber dennoch Hut ab, dass Die Beamten bei der Dröhnung noch in der Lage waren ihren Dienst zu tun.
:smile:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juli 2020)

...........


----------



## Gleichstromer (13 Juli 2020)

Was haben eine Ehefrau und eine Handgranate gemeinsam ?





Wenn du den Ring abziehst, ist das Haus weg.


----------



## JanB1 (13 Juli 2020)

Bliblablubb, mein Text war zu kurz.


----------



## magier (7 August 2020)

[video]https://debeste.de/upload2/v/b0853fbfd5fd93ddcc8fb0ae81cb82b97991.mp4[/video]

Prost ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 August 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 50377
> 
> Bliblablubb, mein Text war zu kurz.


Oder so:

```
SetTemp := SEL(xOtherUserPresent, i16_RequestedTemp, i16_MaxTemp);
```

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## thomass5 (7 August 2020)

https://www.golem.de/news/amd-threa...isplay-tastatur-und-64-kerne-2008-150122.html


Design wie PG740....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2020)

thomass5 schrieb:


> https://www.golem.de/news/amd-threa...isplay-tastatur-und-64-kerne-2008-150122.html
> 
> 
> Design wie PG740....



Das ist doch mein altes Power PG


----------



## Mrtain (8 August 2020)

3900 €....


----------



## Heinileini (9 August 2020)

Habe heute in einem Prospekt (ZeitungsBeilage) ein Wort entdeckt, das ich noch nicht kannte: "Hochentaster".
Jetzt kann ich endlich belegen, dass manchmal die Lesbarkeit per KamelKäsing erhöht werden könnte ...


----------



## PN/DP (9 August 2020)

Für einen Gartenmensch ohne elektrotechnische Vorbelastung ist der "Hochentaster" bestimmt problemlos lesbar...


----------



## knabi (11 August 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Habe heute in einem Prospekt (ZeitungsBeilage) ein Wort entdeckt, das ich noch nicht kannte:



Ich lerne momentan fast jeden Tag ein neues Wort: Gestern waren z.B. "Chorsingende" in den Nachrichten...da kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln... :roll:

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2020)

Gestern im Radio gehört ( Werbung für eine technische Ausbildung ):

"Sie denken bei Messen und Steuern nicht nur an die Kirche...."


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 August 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gestern im Radio gehört ( Werbung für eine technische Ausbildung ):
> 
> "Sie denken bei Messen und Steuern nicht nur an die Kirche...."


Frage mich, wie sie Regeln da noch untergebracht hätten.
:lol:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2020)

.........


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 August 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 50691
> 
> .........


Was denn? Der holt sich Mais für den Eigenbedarf.


----------



## Heinileini (11 August 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> DeltaMikeAir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gestern im Radio gehört ( Werbung für eine technische Ausbildung ):
> ...


Das wird in der Tat sehr schwierig, denn
- einerseits heissen die Regeln da gaaanz anders, nämlich Gebote und
- andererseits möchten sie jegliche Assoziation mit gewissen Verstössen gegen gewisse Regeln gar nicht erst aufkommen lassen!


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 August 2020)

Ich dachte da eher an das Stichwort 28 Tage.


----------



## Krumnix (12 August 2020)

Was ist der meistgesprochene Satz 2020 weltweit?
"Du bist stumm geschaltet"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2020)

... ich habe es immer gewusst!


----------



## Heinileini (13 August 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... ich habe es immer gewusst!
> Anhang anzeigen 50724


Wer so viele Anhänger hat, sieht in jedem Anhänger ein ParkProblem!?


----------



## MFreiberger (14 August 2020)

Moin,



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... ich habe es immer gewusst!
> Anhang anzeigen 50724



das dieser (Auto-)Anhänger so einen Bekanntheitsgrad erreicht?! Das hätte ich vor 20 Jahren nicht gedacht...

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## de vliegende hollander (15 September 2020)

Scheiss WinCC. Die daten aus dem 17e Jahrhundert sind weg..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2020)

1234567890


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2020)

123456789


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2020)

............


----------



## vollmi (28 Oktober 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 51414
> 
> 123456789



Es ist zu einem Guten Beispiel geworden, was man erreichen kann wenn man zusammenspannt.
Und wie schnell man vergisst das man etwas getan hat um sowas zu erreichen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2020)

1234567890


----------



## Rudi (31 Oktober 2020)

Hoffentlich geht dabei an deinem Ofen nicht der Partikelfilter kaputt


----------



## Cassandra (31 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 51434
> 
> 1234567890


Durch die regelmäßige Pyrolyse wird ein verrußen vom Ofenrohr sicher verhindert. Diese Funktion gab es schon lange vor dem „selbstreinigenden Backofen“…


----------



## vollmi (10 November 2020)

Dieser Beitrag scheint noch nicht allen bekannt zu sein. Das ist ne sehr informative und Spassige Stunde nach Feierabend.


----------



## Mecha2312 (12 November 2020)

Die Vorträge von David Kriesel sind wirklich gut. Auch Spiegel-Mining ist interessant


----------



## nade (12 November 2020)

Spiegel minig ist Sau gut. Hatte ich vor paar Tagen geguckt. Übel was man mit webauswertungen alles machen und erfahren kann

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Markus (12 November 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Spiegel minig ist Sau gut. Hatte ich vor paar Tagen geguckt. Übel was man mit webauswertungen alles machen und erfahren kann
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk



"ddos auf die bierbar"


----------



## nade (13 November 2020)

Japp der Spruch von dem war sah gut. Ddos

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metabastler (16 November 2020)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Die Vorträge von David Kriesel sind wirklich gut. Auch Spiegel-Mining ist interessant



Sehr schön ist da auch der über die Pünktlichkeit der Bahn.

Bin gespannt, ob er diesen, sehr wahrscheinlich nur virtuellen, CCC wieder was gedatamined hat...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 November 2020)

Die Kuchenblechmafia:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSXg13qhVlg


----------



## vollmi (24 November 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Kuchenblechmafia:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSXg13qhVlg



immerwieder geil. Ich finds vor allem nett, dass sie das Aufbrechen so in die Länge gezogen haben, damit man als Laie auch wirklich alles mitkriegt. ich mein, er hätte es ja auch einfach in Sekunden aufbrechen können und man würde überhaupt nix sehen.


----------



## Mrtain (24 November 2020)

Das war aber straightes Kuchenblech


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2020)

Mal etwas besinnliches zur Adventszeit. 
Auch diese Branche ist betroffen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2020)

*Deutsche Bahn - Ein Mann, ein Posten*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQnujr8QVzI&list=PL4jpGyqvqOIa4PnrZwecOF8OUfWwcRsHV&index=5


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2020)

*Bierpreiserhöhung - eine Schweinerei! *



https://youtu.be/ZW1etSqWzr4?list=PL4jpGyqvqOIa4PnrZwecOF8OUfWwcRsHV&t=18


----------



## Matze001 (6 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> *Deutsche Bahn - Ein Mann, ein Posten*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQnujr8QVzI&list=PL4jpGyqvqOIa4PnrZwecOF8OUfWwcRsHV&index=5



Muss Dich leider enttäuschen... er ist schon ein paar Jahre in Rente...

Aber es gibt immer wieder schöne Videos von der X3 über die Bahn... ich sage nur BÜP.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## dingo (11 Dezember 2020)

Schleicher Steuerung, Anlage BJ 1974
Es soll ein neues Förderband eingefügt & die Ausschaltverzögerung einer Schurre verlängert werden.
Wo ist die PG- Schnittstelle, wie kann ich beim Tatsch- Panel die Grafik anpassen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Schleicher Steuerung, Anlage BJ 1974
> Es soll ein neues Förderband eingefügt & die Ausschaltverzögerung einer Schurre verlängert werden.
> Wo ist die PG- Schnittstelle, wie kann ich beim Tatsch- Panel die Grafik anpassen?
> 
> ...



So etwas kenne ich, habe ich selber schon einmal eingebaut: Schlosser-SPS.
Bin auch schon länger im Job.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So etwas kenne ich, habe ich selber schon einmal eingebaut: Schlosser-SPS....




 Ja, ich wollte auch schon schreiben: "Schick doch euren Mechaniker hin" *ROFL*


----------



## dingo (11 Dezember 2020)

Jetzt erklärt sich auch, warum der Kunde seine Steuerung mit Druckluft & WD40 wieder in Gang bringen konnte...


----------



## Kurzschlusser (11 Dezember 2020)

etwas aus der Rubrik, wie mache ich mein Wasser NICHT! heiß 

https://www.onetz.de/oberpfalz/amberg/elektrischer-wasserkocher-gasherd-id3144367.html


----------



## Rudi (11 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So etwas kenne ich, habe ich selber schon einmal eingebaut: Schlosser-SPS.
> Bin auch schon länger im Job.


Wahrscheinlich immer noch besser als TIA


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So etwas kenne ich, habe ich selber schon einmal eingebaut: Schlosser-SPS.
> Bin auch schon länger im Job.



Wir hatten früher viele rein pneumatische Steuerungen (Festo Quickstepper oder Bosch SC) im Werk.
Da es ja Steuerungen waren, lag die Planung bei der E-Konstruktion und die Fehlersuche bei den Elektrikern.

Als ich das erste mal so eine Steuerung erweitern musste, hab ich recht blöd geschaut.


----------



## zako (11 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So etwas kenne ich, habe ich selber schon einmal eingebaut: Schlosser-SPS.



... kommt jetzt davon der Spruch "ein schlechter Elektriker gibt immer noch nen guten Mechaniker"?
Vielleicht gabs ja damals zu wenige Elektriker am Arbeitsmarkt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Dezember 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Jetzt erklärt sich auch, warum der Kunde seine Steuerung mit Druckluft & WD40 wieder in Gang bringen konnte...


1234567890


----------



## Mrtain (12 Dezember 2020)

thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> 1234567890
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 52037



Genau mein Humor


----------



## vollmi (12 Dezember 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Schleicher Steuerung, Anlage BJ 1974
> Es soll ein neues Förderband eingefügt & die Ausschaltverzögerung einer Schurre verlängert werden.
> Wo ist die PG- Schnittstelle, wie kann ich beim Tatsch- Panel die Grafik anpassen?
> 
> ...



Da waren änderungen in RUN aber auch anspruchsvoll ^^


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da waren änderungen in RUN aber auch anspruchsvoll ^^



Da sieht man mal wieder, das es solche Probleme auch schon früher gab. 
Und wir schimpfen auf TIA, was für ein Luxus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2020)

..........


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ..........
> Anhang anzeigen 52105


Wenn denn die Aufnahmequalität wenigstens stimmen würde.


----------



## knabi (17 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So etwas kenne ich, habe ich selber schon einmal eingebaut: Schlosser-SPS.
> Bin auch schon länger im Job.



Da ist ein S zuviel drin. Konsequenterweise muß das Schlosser-PS heißen ....
...außerdem stand doch früher in meinem Arbeitsvertrag der Passus "...jeder Elektriker ist berechtigt, sich eine metallverarbeitende Kreatur zu halten...."

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heinileini (17 Dezember 2020)

knabi schrieb:


> Da ist ein S zuviel drin. Konsequenterweise muß das Schlosser-PS heißen ....
> ...außerdem stand doch früher in meinem Arbeitsvertrag der Passus "...jeder Elektriker ist berechtigt, sich eine metallverarbeitende Kreatur zu halten...."


Aaaach soooo, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen. Du meinst mit PS den *P*ersönlichen *S*klaven!


----------



## hucki (23 Dezember 2020)

Vollmi, warst Du das?


----------



## vollmi (23 Dezember 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Vollmi, warst Du das?



das ist doch absurd. Wer könnte sich ein Pferd UND einen Porsche leisten? Hältst du mich für einen Drogendealer


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Dezember 2020)

Moin,

ich hörte, das ist ein Klassiker:







Kannte ich aber noch nicht. Wer an der Lösung interessiert ist:

http://www.steyrerbrains.at/raetselZwerge.html

VG

MFreibeger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2020)

Gedicht von Heinz Erhardt:


> „Weil wir doch am Leben kleben, muss man abends einen heben.
> So ein Virus ist geschockt, wenn man ihn mit Whisky blockt.
> Auch gegorner Rebensaft einen gesunden Körper schafft.
> Auch das Bier in großen Mengen wird den Virus arg versengen.
> ...


----------



## Tommi (23 Dezember 2020)

Na denn, Prost...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2021)

Erster TIA V17 Programmierer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0gQvqsSDbY


----------



## magier (18 Januar 2021)

Ohne einen speziellen User anzusprechen ... 

https://debeste.de/upload2/v/3fb8b37e1eb8f4b6a53db1ce8ad1e80a3283.mp4


----------



## magier (18 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Erster TIA V17 Programmierer:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0gQvqsSDbY



Man achte mal auf die Tastatur - Verkabelung ...


----------



## TheLevel (19 Januar 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Vollmi, warst Du das?


Und dann auch noch Pferd und Auto farblich aufeinander abgestimmt.... Das kann nicht jeder!


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2021)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch Pferd und Auto farblich aufeinander abgestimmt.... Das kann nicht jeder!
> Anhang anzeigen 52514


Wo soll man auch ein rotes Pferd herkriegen?
Ersatzweise wurden doch Zebras erfunden, um trotz Mangels an SignalFarben Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wo soll man auch ein rotes Pferd herkriegen?
> Ersatzweise wurden doch Zebras erfunden, um trotz Mangels an SignalFarben Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.



Es muss Sie irgendwo geben http://www.das-rote-pferd.de/song.html


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wo soll man auch ein rotes Pferd herkriegen?





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es muss Sie irgendwo geben http://www.das-rote-pferd.de/song.html


Aus Wikipedia:


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fuchs ist ein Pferd mit bräunlichem, *rötlichem* oder gelblichem Fell ...


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> mit Unterstützung von Wikipedia
> Der Fuchs ist ein Pferd mit bräunlichem, _*rötlichem*_ oder gelblichem Fell ...


Ja, rötlich, aber verglichen mit dem Vehikel neben der 1PS-Zugmaschine ist das doch wohl eher Wunschdenken.
Mich wundert nur, dass noch keiner vorgeschlagen hat, Kati Wilhelm zu diesem Thema zu Rate zu ziehen.


----------



## vollmi (20 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja, rötlich, aber verglichen mit dem Vehikel neben der 1PS-Zugmaschine ist das doch wohl eher Wunschdenken.
> Mich wundert nur, dass noch keiner vorgeschlagen hat, Kati Wilhelm zu diesem Thema zu Rate zu ziehen.



Ich glaube die RAL Farbtabelle wurde nach dem beginn der Pferdezucht angelegt. Drum musste man sich auf Bezeichnungen wie Fuchs/Paint/Falbe etc. beschränken ^^


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja, rötlich, aber verglichen mit dem Vehikel neben der 1PS-Zugmaschine ist das doch wohl eher Wunschdenken.
> Mich wundert nur, dass noch keiner vorgeschlagen hat, Kati Wilhelm zu diesem Thema zu Rate zu ziehen.



Heinrich mal ganz ehrlich:
Seit wann haben wir Männer Ahnung von Farben?
Das ist ein Thema für Frauen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Heinrich mal ganz ehrlich:
> Seit wann haben wir Männer Ahnung von Farben?
> Das ist ein Thema für Frauen



Ein bisschen müssen wir uns auch auskennen, Stichwort:
Grün-Gelb früher Rot
Hellblau früher Grau


----------



## Tommi (20 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ein bisschen müssen wir uns auch auskennen, Stichwort:
> Grün-Gelb früher Rot
> Hellblau früher Grau



gelbgrün? wofür? ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> gelbgrün? wofür? ...



Gelbgrün braucht kein Mensch, aber Grün-Gelb ist wichtig,
ich muss gleich mal mein altes Fachkundebuch suchen, da
stand was drin.


----------



## Heinileini (20 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Seit wann haben wir Männer Ahnung von Farben?


FarbBlindheit mag bei Männern wohl häufiger auftreten, Dieter, aber der Umgang mit Farben ist schon lange mit eher "männlichen" Berufen (so etwas gab es früher tatsächlich mal!) oder Zuständen/Eigenschaften verbunden. 
Z.B. rot für Backbord, grün für Steuerbord, blau sowohl machen als auch sein ("... sind schon als Baby blau").
Die unzähligen Flaggen. Dabei sind die eher "farblosen" recht selten (z.B. schwarzer Grund mit weissem Schädel oder die Schweizer KriegsFlagge, weisses Kreuz auf weissem Grund).

Für mich sind die Farben rosa und pink identisch. Rosa ist die deutsche und pink die englische Bezeichnung.
Wahrscheinlich können Frauen eher Farbunterschiede zwischen beiden erkennen, aber ich fürchte die wurden ihnen von der Männerwelt eingeredet.

Weisst Du, was "additive Farbmischung" und was "subtraktive Farbmischung" ist? Weiss Deine Angetraute das?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## TheLevel (20 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> FarbBlindheit mag bei Männern wohl häufiger auftreten, Dieter, aber der Umgang mit Farben ist schon lange mit eher "männlichen" Berufen (so etwas gab es früher tatsächlich mal!) oder Zuständen/Eigenschaften verbunden.
> Z.B. rot für Backbord, grün für Steuerbord, blau sowohl machen als auch sein ("... sind schon als Baby blau").
> Die unzähligen Flaggen. Dabei sind die eher "farblosen" recht selten (z.B. schwarzer Grund mit weissem Schädel oder die Schweizer KriegsFlagge, weisses Kreuz auf weissem Grund).
> 
> ...


Nicht, dass es uns hier noch zu bunt wird...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2021)

............


----------



## Hesse (20 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ............
> Anhang anzeigen 52555



  Und auch noch freiwillig unseren Namen gesagt ohne vorliegende Datenschutzerklärung


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ............
> Anhang anzeigen 52555


Da musste man in dem Fall halt auch noch nicht davon ausgehen, dass am anderen Ende eine iranische Telefonistin in einem türkischen Callcenter, irgend einen Trottel sucht, den Sie um sein bestes, also ein paar Euros erleichtern kann.

Aber hey, früher hat man wg. einem besseren Grippevirus, auch kein Land in einen im Sinne des angewandten Rechts, kriegsähnlichen Zustand versetzt.


----------



## Heinileini (21 Januar 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> gelbgrün? wofür? ...


 StammtischWimpelhalter!


----------



## NBerger (22 Januar 2021)

Farbblindheit wird mütterlicherseits vererbt... Farbenblind werden aber NUR Männer!!!


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Februar 2021)

Findet den Fehler:

Habe als Bitverbieger die letzten Tage einen Testaufbau verdrahtet und wollte ihn jetzt anschließen. Das Schuko-Anschlusskabel hat mir der E-Konstrukteur gegeben. Stecker eingesteckt, Primärsicherung eingeschaltet und nichts ging. Nachgemessen, es liegt keine Spannung am Kabel an, Mehrfachsteckdose geprüft auch tot, Steckdose geprüft, tot, hm, letzte Woche ging sie noch. Beim Facility-Management angerufen und die Technikerin ist losgelaufen und hat alles wieder aktiviert, aber ohne Rückmeldung. Wieder eingesteckt und wieder alles tot. Hm, bin ich so aus der Übung? Technikerin zurückgerufen und in ihrer Anwesenheit eingesteckt, diesmal hat es sogar gefunkt. Kabel gelöst und nur das nackte Kabel mit Stecker eingesteckt, wieder alles dunkel. Also muss was mit dem Kabel nicht stimmen. Ich habe es mir dann genauer angesehen, ich glaube es liegt am Stecker, aber ich komm nicht drauf was es sein könnte, habt Ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52752



Kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Wir hatten mal ein "nette" Geschichtelehrerin – die hatte das Phänomen am Tageslichtprojektor.


----------



## Heinileini (1 Februar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir dann genauer angesehen, ich glaube es liegt am Stecker, aber ich komm nicht drauf was es sein könnte, habt Ihr eine Idee?


TransportSicherung vergessen, zu entfernen.  Oder ist es eine frühe Form von Kindersicherung/Über- bzw. UnterSpannungsSchutz?

Neee, Sabotage!!! 

Oder vielleicht nur - Du sprichst von TestAufbau - eine PrüfungsAufgabe? Wie viele Semester musst Du deswegen wiederholen?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Februar 2021)

Einfach etwas Tesa-Film um die Kontakte wickeln und schon hat man für Stunden was zu lachen


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht nur - Du sprichst von TestAufbau - eine PrüfungsAufgabe? Wie viele Semester musst Du deswegen wiederholen?


Da bin ich mit gut 52 Jahren außen vor, wobei ich mir manchmal die Zeit der Umschulung zurück wünsche, kostenloses Wohnen, fünf Mahlzeiten am Tag, tolles Sport und Freizeitangebot und jeden Monat 1.400,-DM Taschengeld.


----------



## Hesse (1 Februar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52752



 Selfmade Kurzschlussstecker


----------



## Ph3niX (1 Februar 2021)

Erinnert mich an einen Postillion-Beitrag vom Wochenende

https://www.der-postillon.com/2016/01/neue-eu-norm-energiesparstecker-werden.html


----------



## vollmi (1 Februar 2021)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an einen Postillion-Beitrag vom Wochenende
> 
> https://www.der-postillon.com/2016/01/neue-eu-norm-energiesparstecker-werden.html
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 52757


Enthält in App Käufe


----------



## Willi Wusel (2 Februar 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Findet den Fehler:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 52752




Da hab ich auch einen zu...

Der Elektromonteur sagte, alle Motoren sind angeschlossen und können getestet werden. Direkt beim Einschalten des ersten Motor flogen uns die Sicherungen um die Ohren...





Übrigens waren über die Hälfte der Motoren so angeschlossen, egal ob sie im Stern oder Dreieck laufen sollten


----------



## JSEngineering (2 Februar 2021)

Ich hab auch noch eine hoch-professionelle Daten-Abzweigdose beizusteuern....

Man beachte die professionelle Auskleidung mit Alufolie.
Außerdem hat man so drei Datendosen auf ein Datenkabel verbunden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2021)

Willi Wusel schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch einen zu...
> 
> Der Elektromonteur sagte, alle Motoren sind angeschlossen und können getestet werden. Direkt beim Einschalten des ersten Motor flogen uns die Sicherungen um die Ohren...
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass der PE-Leiter auch deutlich zu kurz ist. Somit kann man dann auch gleich alle Motorenkaben abschneiden und alles
noch mal neu machen.


----------



## vollmi (2 Februar 2021)

Willi Wusel schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch einen zu...
> 
> Der Elektromonteur sagte, alle Motoren sind angeschlossen und können getestet werden. Direkt beim Einschalten des ersten Motor flogen uns die Sicherungen um die Ohren...
> 
> ...



Erstaunlicherweise, ist das bei IBN von mir fast immer der Fall. Man müsste meinen, mittlerweile müssten alle Elektriker das wissen wofür die Brücken sind, das man genau da immer wieder reinfällt.


----------



## nade (2 Februar 2021)

Willi Wusel schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch einen zu...
> 
> Der Elektromonteur sagte, alle Motoren sind angeschlossen und können getestet werden. Direkt beim Einschalten des ersten Motor flogen uns die Sicherungen um die Ohren...
> 
> ...


Echt jetzt? Hatte der bei sich im LV stehn das die mm Motorleitungen sauber mit einer Kurzschlussbrücke abzuschließen sind? Besser geht's noch die Brücken wegzuwerfen und sich bei 4 bzw 5 Ader Leitung wundern warum der nicht läuft

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass der PE-Leiter auch deutlich zu kurz ist. Somit kann man dann auch gleich alle Motorenkaben abschneiden und alles
> noch mal neu machen.



Nicht schlimm, nach dem Knall fließt sowieso kein Strom mehr.


----------



## acid (2 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52761
> 
> 
> Ich hab auch noch eine hoch-professionelle Daten-Abzweigdose beizusteuern....
> ...



Ich finde da hat sich aber der Mann richtig Mühe gegeben, Gehäuse mit Abschirmfolie ausgekleidet und die Abschirmungen verbunden. Sogar relativ ordentlich aussehen tut das Ganze. Einzig die Verdrillung hätte man schöner bis zur Klemme machen können.


----------



## nade (2 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52761
> 
> 
> Ich hab auch noch eine hoch-professionelle Daten-Abzweigdose beizusteuern....
> ...


Schau dir noch die schön aufgescheuerten blauen Drähte links daneben bzw über der Dose an. Wird zwar der Neutralleiter sein, aber schönes Suchspiel wenn es über einen fi geht.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk
OK sehr Grad zugdrähte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2021)

> Schau dir noch die schön aufgescheuerten


ein Mäuseproblem??


----------



## Heinileini (2 Februar 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise, ist das bei IBN von mir fast immer der Fall. Man müsste meinen, mittlerweile müssten alle Elektriker das wissen wofür die Brücken sind, das man genau da immer wieder reinfällt.


Das gab's früher nicht. Heutzutage haben immer mehr Elektriker etwas von AbschlussWiderständen gehört und halten es deshalb für plausibel bis wichtig.
Oder sie haben sich verhört und AbschussWiderstände verstanden?


----------



## nade (2 Februar 2021)

Meinst du sowas?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLevel (2 Februar 2021)

nade schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kleinvieh macht auch Mist...


----------



## JSEngineering (2 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ein Mäuseproblem??




Biedes: Zugdrähte + Scharfe Kanten
und im anderen Bereich der Unterflurkanäle: Ratten.... aber die haben nix angeknabbert, nur alles zugesch**** - lecker!


----------



## JSEngineering (2 Februar 2021)

Anschluß von Korrosionsschutzanoden.


Sollzustand:




Messung der Einzelströme über Shunts.

Istzustand:




Direkt in der Kaje im Hochwasserbereich verbaut:




Von 7 Kästen hatte nur einer noch den Sollzustand. Die anderen 6 den Istzustand.
Bei einem Kasten kam das Zuleitungskabel bereits aus der Klemme und man hatte das direkt mit dem offenen Ende in der Hand - Abgesichert mit 100A Schmelzsicherung.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass der PE-Leiter auch deutlich zu kurz ist. Somit kann man dann auch gleich alle Motorenkaben abschneiden und alles
> noch mal neu machen.


Einer unserer Dozenten während der Umschulung hat immer gesagt, "Wenn ihr eine Handgranate in eure Schaltung werft ist das letzte was wegfliegen darf der PE sein."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anschluß von Kossosionsschutzanoden.
> .



Das kenne ich ja garnicht, erklär mal wozu ist das?


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Februar 2021)

Willi Wusel schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch einen zu...
> 
> Der Elektromonteur sagte, alle Motoren sind angeschlossen und können getestet werden. Direkt beim Einschalten des ersten Motor flogen uns die Sicherungen um die Ohren...
> 
> ...


Unbeabsichtigt hat mal ein Elektroniker bei meinem damaligen Arbeitgeber etwas ähnliches geschafft. Er hatte Stromsteller (Ich meine die hießen so) repariert mit denen Quarzstrahler gesteuert wurden. Hierfür hat er die Platine vom Kühlkörper gelöst und um 45° verdreht auf den Kühlkörper abgelegt. Nach erfolgter Reparatur wollte er das Ganze testen und hat den Steller (3*32A) angeschlossen, woraufhin es einen lauten Knall gab, dem ihm gegenüber sitzenden Programmierer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Kittel gebrannt hat und in den Hallen war es dunkel. Vielleicht hätte er vor dem Test die Platine doch wieder richtig drehen sollen. Danach mussten die NH-Sicherungen erstmal gewechselt werden.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das kenne ich ja garnicht, erklär mal wozu ist das?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korrosionsschutz#Aktiver_kathodischer_Korrosionsschutz

Gruß Timo


----------



## Hesse (2 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> .....und man hatte das direkt mit dem offenen Ende in der Hand - Abgesichert mit 100A Schmelzsicherung.




  Ich auch....  keine Ahnung von dem Bereich, aber neugierig … und über den Tellerrand hinaus interessiert. 
  Da ist die Spannung aber doch sicher im Ungefährlichen Bereich nur halt höhe Ströme ?



In eigener Sache : 

 Ich bräuchte ein gutes Cartoon für das:

  (Schlechte) Zusammenspiel zweier Firmen oder Handwerker.
  Hat jemand etwas griffbereit?


----------



## JSEngineering (2 Februar 2021)

Was dabei?

Zu der Korrosionsschutzanlage: Die Spannungen können bis 30VDC hoch gehen. Die werden geregelt, je nachdem wie groß das Potential der zu schützenden Struktur ist.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Februar 2021)

Apropos Brücken:
Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren einen Motortausch (Größenordnung 30KW) am Rande miterleben dürfen. Der Motor wurde per Stern/Dreieck Schützkombination gestartet. Zuerst lief er noch, bis dann die Schütze umgeschaltet hatten. Der Instandhalter hatte beim Tausch des Motors groißzügigerweise die (werksseitigen) Brücken am Klemmbrett drin gelassen. Das hat mal Wums gemacht!


----------



## Heinileini (2 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52784


Die beschuldigen sich gegenseitig. Wenn die wüssten, dass die KoriolisKraft dahintersteckt.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Februar 2021)

Wobei ich den "Sollzustand" an den Shunts ehrlicherweise auch abenteuerlich finde. Ich kenn das so dass entweder alle Leitungen für den abgesicherten Strom ausgelegt sein müssen, alternativ mit entsprechenden Drähten (kurzschlussfest mit entsprechender Isolation) zur entsprechend kleinen Sicherung.


----------



## JSEngineering (3 Februar 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wobei ich den "Sollzustand" an den Shunts ehrlicherweise auch abenteuerlich finde. Ich kenn das so dass entweder alle Leitungen für den abgesicherten Strom ausgelegt sein müssen, alternativ mit entsprechenden Drähten (kurzschlussfest mit entsprechender Isolation) zur entsprechend kleinen Sicherung.



Das ist vollkommen richtig!

Theoretisch müßten da auch Sicherungen vor den Anoden sein, damit man die einzeln abschalten kann. Und die Meßleitungen sind momentan ihre eigene Schmelzsicherung.
Aber die Fehler in dieser Anlage in Gänze aufzuzählen, würde das Forum füllen. Mein Bericht an den Kunden war 25 Seiten lang... 
Daher habe ich mich hier nur auf das eindrückliche Bild beschränkt, wie normale Aufputz-Kästen nach einem dauerhaften Unterwassereinsatz aussehen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2021)

Das erste was mir hier in den Kopf kam.....
*"Sich mit Geld von der Sünde freikaufen"

*https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ablass


----------



## knabi (8 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 52855
> 
> 
> Das erste was mir hier in den Kopf kam.....
> ...


Wieder ein Grund mehr, nicht mehr zu Shell zu fahren. Letztens fragte mich die Kassiererin auch, ob ich nicht meinen CO2-Ausstoß über diese "Ausgleichzahlung" kompensieren möchte - auf mein "Nein, danke!" fragt die auch noch "Warum denn nicht?".
Die hauen sich alle die Taschen voll, selbst Google ist seit 2007 klimaneutral, die komplette DHL-Flotte fährt CO2-neutral - ich frage mich nur, wo bleibt das Zeug eigentlich - verschlucken die das?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr, nicht mehr zu Shell zu fahren. Letztens fragte mich die Kassiererin auch, ob ich nicht meinen CO2-Ausstoß über diese "Ausgleichzahlung" kompensieren möchte - auf mein "Nein, danke!" fragt die auch noch "Warum denn nicht?".
> Die hauen sich alle die Taschen voll, selbst Google ist seit 2007 klimaneutral, die komplette DHL-Flotte fährt CO2-neutral - ich frage mich nur, wo bleibt das Zeug eigentlich - verschlucken die das?



Die leitenden Führungskräfte kaufen sich eine Insel von dem Geld,
bauen sich eine Strandvilla und Pflanzen dann Palmen um ihren Pool.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr, nicht mehr zu Shell zu fahren. Letztens fragte mich die Kassiererin auch, ob ich nicht meinen CO2-Ausstoß über diese "Ausgleichzahlung" kompensieren möchte - auf mein "Nein, danke!" fragt die auch noch "Warum denn nicht?".
> Die hauen sich alle die Taschen voll, selbst Google ist seit 2007 klimaneutral, die komplette DHL-Flotte fährt CO2-neutral - ich frage mich nur, wo bleibt das Zeug eigentlich - verschlucken die das?



Ja, das ärgert mich auch. Einem Geld aus der Tasche ziehen über das Gewissen. Was meinst du, wie viele da an der Kasse überrumpelt werden und ja sagen....


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die beschuldigen sich gegenseitig. Wenn die wüssten, dass die KoriolisKraft dahintersteckt.



Auf welcher Halbkugel?


----------



## Heinileini (8 Februar 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> ...  die komplette DHL-Flotte fährt CO2-neutral - ich frage mich nur, wo bleibt das Zeug eigentlich - verschlucken die das?


Kann es sein, dass DHL den FuhrPark auf eine bewährte - aber so ziemlich in Vergessenheit geratene - Technik umgerüstet hat? HolzVergaser?


----------



## knabi (8 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass DHL den FuhrPark auf eine bewährte - aber so ziemlich in Vergessenheit geratene - Technik umgerüstet hat? HolzVergaser?


Wäre natürlich möglich, wobei: Wenn ich da länger drüber nachdenke - Erdöl ist letztlich auch regenerativ - muß man eben bißchen länger warten - so zwischen 10.000 und einigen Millionen Jahren....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich möglich, wobei: Wenn ich da länger drüber nachdenke - Erdöl ist letztlich auch regenerativ - muß man eben bißchen länger warten - so zwischen 10.000 und einigen Millionen Jahren....



Alles nur eine Frage des Betrachtungswinkels und der Marketingstrategie


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur, wo bleibt das Zeug eigentlich - verschlucken die das?



Wobei, Esso sind ja die Ami´s


----------



## Heinileini (8 Februar 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Auf welcher Halbkugel?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2021)

Zum Thema auf welcher Seite der Kugel fällt mir nur folgendes ein 
Top Gear BMW X5 Werbung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwUOorPgt78


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zum Thema auf welcher Seite der Kugel fällt mir nur folgendes ein
> Top Gear BMW X5 Werbung
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwUOorPgt78



Du willst mich verkohlen, das Lenkrad ist doch auf derselben Seite...


----------



## Heinileini (8 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Top Gear BMW X5 Werbung


Mit Deinem Link, Michael, lande ich aber bei "BMW X6 glove box test" ... Klappe auf, Klappe zu, Klappe auf, Klappe zu, ... ? Meine Glaskugel ist leider eingeschneit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mit Deinem Link, Michael, lande ich aber bei "BMW X6 glove box test" ... Klappe auf, Klappe zu, Klappe auf, Klappe zu, ... ? Meine Glaskugel ist leider eingeschneit.



Da ging es darum, dass das Handschuhfach auf beiden Seiten der Erde gleich funktioniert ( also oben und unten ). Ja, X6, nicht X5


----------



## Heinileini (8 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da ging es darum, dass das Handschuhfach auf beiden Seiten der Erde gleich funktioniert ( also oben und unten ).


Na, das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn dem nicht so wäre! Am Äquator wäre dann ein GloveBoxenStopp erforderlich, weil das Ding weder auf- noch zugeht? 

@Tommi
Es kommt nicht darauf an, wo sich das Lenkrad befindet, sondern darauf, in welcher Richtung man es drehen muss?


----------



## Eliot (15 Februar 2021)

*Fehlersuche in der Anlage*

An der Klemmstelle lags wenigstens nicht...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

Eliot schrieb:


> An der Klemmstelle lags wenigstens nicht...



Man beachte vor allem noch den sauberst ausgeführten Anschluß des Steckers ( im Nassbereich so wie ich das Bild deute ):-(

PS:
Das ganze soll wohl als Kabelhalter / Zugentlastung dienen 
Die Position, wie der Stecker aufgeschraubt wurde ist auch schlecht gewählt ( nach oben geneigt => Wasser tritt ein )


----------



## Heinileini (17 Februar 2021)

Lisa1563 schrieb:


> 1 2 3 ich bin dabei


1 2 3 4 NOCH bin ich hier


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2021)

ZehnZeichen


----------



## vollmi (18 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ZehnZeichen
> Anhang anzeigen 53020



müsste ich sowas planen, das wär genau mein Humor.


----------



## Heinileini (18 Februar 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> müsste ich sowas planen, das wär genau mein Humor. 😊


Ich bin mir sicher, das war kein PlanungsFehler. Der Gesetzgeber hat es mal wieder geschafft, den Planern jegliche Planbarkeit unter den Füssen wegzuhauen.
In diesem Fall war's garantiert die nachträglich verordnete WärmeIsolation mit der dicken StyroporBrandbeschleunigerSchicht, die den nicht vorhersehbaren LinksUmDieEckeRuck des ersten Buchstaben nötig machte.  
Übrigens äusserst pragmatisch und kostengünstig umgesetzt!


----------



## JSEngineering (18 Februar 2021)

Oder da hat jemand um die Ecke gedacht


----------



## nade (19 Februar 2021)

Oder wie unser Span. Der müsste zu Beginn von Corona mit der testerrei um 3 Ecken denken um zur Erkenntnis zu kommen... Wer viel testet,testet viel misst

Gesendet von meinem S62 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krumnix (19 Februar 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> müsste ich sowas planen, das wär genau mein Humor.



Das ist ein Fake


----------



## Heinileini (19 Februar 2021)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fake


Jetzt wird es aber Zeit für eine Abstimmung!
Wer ausser mir traut vollmi noch zu, dass sein Humor kein Fake ist???


----------



## Krumnix (22 Februar 2021)

Das Bild, nicht der Humor. 
Aber wenn du grad so darauf ansprichst, wird es echt Zeit für eine Abstimmung;
Wie lustig ist vollmi?


----------



## vollmi (22 Februar 2021)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Wie lustig ist vollmi?



Ich bin extrem Lustig. Wir Schweizer sind für unseren Humor weltbekannt!


----------



## MFreiberger (22 Februar 2021)

Moin,

natürlich sind Schweizer lustig:

Die offizielle Behördenseite der Schweiz lautet: "ch.ch" 

VG

Mario


----------



## Krumnix (22 Februar 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich bin extrem Lustig. Wir Schweizer sind für unseren Humor weltbekannt!



Bin jetzt 4 Jahre in der Schweiz. Irgendwie habe ich dann was verpasst


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Die offizielle Behördenseite der Schweiz lautet: "ch.ch"


Dieses "ch.ch" erinnert allerdings sehr stark an Ernies Art zu lachen (Du weisst schon, Ernie & Bert). 

PS:


Krumnix schrieb:


> Bin jetzt 4 Jahre in der Schweiz. Irgendwie habe ich dann was verpasst


Du hast schon Recht Krumnix, die Schweizer sind eher für ihre Gewissenhaftigkeit bekannt, z.B. vor der Auslieferung alle Löcher aus dem Käse herausschneiden u.s.w. ... .

Und wir Deutsche sind für unsere Humorlosigkeit weltbekannt.
Also Schwamm drüber, Spass beiseite und Ernst auf den Tisch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dieses "ch.ch" erinnert allerdings sehr stark an Ernies Art zu lachen (Du weisst schon, Ernie & Bert).



@Heini, das kennt hier niemand, dafür sind wir zu jung.

Rentner müsste man sein


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Rentner müsste man sein


:s12:
(Kleinlaut: wart's ab!  )


----------



## TheLevel (22 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dieses "ch.ch" erinnert allerdings sehr stark an Ernies Art zu lachen (Du weisst schon, Ernie & Bert).


Du meinst Bernie und Ert? https://youtu.be/BraKY_xZdJo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Heini, das kennt hier niemand, dafür sind wir zu jung.
> 
> Rentner müsste man sein



Bin ich denn schon so alt, also natürlich kenne ich das :icon_cry:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2021)

ZehnZeichenOderMehr


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 März 2021)

Lisa1563 schrieb:


> Aber was haltet ihr davon?



Hat jetzt doch ganz schön lange gedauert bis zum ersten SPAM Artikel.
Ich habe schon jeden Tag darauf gewartet.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir;...
Ich habe schon jeden Tag darauf gewartet.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Sag, hast Du nichts Vernüftiges zu tun?
> 
> Aber Du hast recht, da will jemand auf der Bekanntheit des SPS-Forums reiten ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2021)

Aus den Westfalen Blatt, zur gestrigen Corona Konferenz.
Ob es da wohl einen Anschiss gab?



> Der Tag beginnt für einige Mitarbeiter von Staatskanzleien im Land mit Fragezeichen. „Kontaktreicher Sport wie Martial-Arts-Kämpfe in Innenräumen und insbesondere Käfigen“ taucht in der aktuellen Beschlussvorlage aus dem Kanzleramt auf. Auf Seite sieben unter Punkt sieben beim fünften Öffnungsschritt. Sport in Käfigen? Kopfschütteln bei den Beteiligten. Später wird bekannt, dass sich Kanzleramtsminister Helge Braun einen Gag erlaubt hat. Die Wörter verschwinden schnell aus dem Papier. „Der Druck ist so groß – auch eine Art des Stress*abbaus“, sagt einer, der Braun gut kennt.


----------



## NBerger (10 März 2021)

Jetzt sind die voll durchgeknallt!



Letzter Eintag... 
Hier geht es nicht um ein neues Handbuch zu PLCSIM sondern wirklich NUR um eine LIESMICH ! (sonnst liest die wohl keiner)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die voll durchgeknallt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 53305
> 
> ...



Verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz 
Warum soll jetzt irgend jemand durchgeknallt sein??


----------



## ADS_0x1 (16 März 2021)

Endlich ist die Digitalisierung auch in den Printmedien angekommen!


----------



## Heinileini (16 März 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Digitalisierung auch in den Printmedien angekommen!


Sooo viel ist doch gar nicht einzutippen, wenn man rechtzeitig daran denkt, die ganzen L e e r z e i c h e n  NICHT einzugeben und die ZeilenUmbrüche NICHT einzuENTERn! 
Sonst wäre doch eine PrüfZiffer oder ein CRC spendiert worden.


----------



## vollmi (16 März 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Digitalisierung auch in den Printmedien angekommen!



Wow. Einfach nur Wow. Man könnt meinen es kostet ein Vermögen jemanden der sich Auskennt mal kurz zu fragen ob man das besser machen könnte.
Ich bin aber schon etwas erstaunt, dass man mit Teams umgehen kann, aber noch nie was von nem LinkShortener gehört hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wow. Einfach nur Wow. Man könnt meinen es kostet ein Vermögen jemanden der sich Auskennt mal kurz zu fragen ob man das besser machen könnte.
> Ich bin aber schon etwas erstaunt, dass man mit Teams umgehen kann, aber noch nie was von nem LinkShortener gehört hat.



Na die Zeitung freuts, die werden ja nach Zeichen / Zeilen bezahlt


----------



## vollmi (16 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na die Zeitung freuts, die werden ja nach Zeichen / Zeilen bezahlt



Aber es werden nostalgische Erinnerungen wach. Als man noch zum Zeitschriftenhandel gerannt ist, für die neueste 64er. Um dann n halben Tag das Listing des Monats abzuschreiben bis es lief ^^


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber es werden nostalgische Erinnerungen wach....



Und die regionalen Computermessen auf der man ganz interessante Programme unter der Ladentheke bekam.
Ich sage nur Haupauge PCI-TV-Karte + kleines Spezialprogramm für Prem**re


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 März 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber es werden nostalgische Erinnerungen wach. Als man noch zum Zeitschriftenhandel gerannt ist, für die neueste 64er. Um dann n halben Tag das Listing des Monats abzuschreiben bis es lief ^^


Oh ja, der C64er
Ich hatte mal als Auftragsarbeit (War noch Schüler) ein Rentenberechnungsprogramm für einen Versicherungsvertreter geschrieben. Das Programm hatte allerdings das Problem, dass es immer mehr Rente berechnet hatte als die Person Gehalt bezog. Also ran an die Fehlersuche und das Programm so gegen Mitternacht und ein Uhr morgens auf dem 9-Nadler ausgedruckt und kontrolliert, es fehlte ein Komma meine ich.
Was ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann ist, warum die Nachbarn des Mehrfamilienhauses mich am nächsten Morgen nicht wie sonst höflich gegrüßt haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 März 2021)

> Was ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann ist, warum die Nachbarn des  Mehrfamilienhauses mich am nächsten Morgen nicht wie sonst höflich  gegrüßt haben.



Jaja, die Nadeldrucker. Schön war es auch als ich die ersten Grafikprogramme für den C64 hatte und Bilder mit dem Nadeldrucker ausgedruckt habe


----------



## PN/DP (16 März 2021)

Wir im Osten hatten ja bekanntlich nichts... (die bei uns produzierten Nadeldrucker wurden alle für harte DM in den Westen exportiert) Wir mussten mit Fernschreibern mit deutsch + russisch Zeichensatz unsere Bilder drucken, und den Ausdruck etwas weiter weg aufhängen, um das Bild zu erkennen. Kurz vor '90 konnten wir sogar Schreibmaschinen mit der Punkt-Type und micro-Schritten als 1-Nadel-Drucker missbrauchen. Hat halt etwas länger gedauert...  Aber dafür konnte man so lange drucken, bis man selber der Meinung war, daß das Farbband nun wirklich nichts mehr hergibt. 

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2021)

Ein Klassiker:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUEeL5d8i2s


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2021)

Für jeden Marketingér der behautet Unified Panel sind was ganz neues 

Software anno 2001:


----------



## Aventinus (23 März 2021)

Wo hast du denn den Screenshot her? Extra ne XP-VM aufgesetzt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2021)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Screenshot her? Extra ne XP-VM aufgesetzt?



Nein, Kundenanlage, Software neu aufgesetzt und dann den Text zufällig gesehen.


----------



## dingo (30 März 2021)

..Aha


----------



## JSEngineering (31 März 2021)

Heute beim Compilieren einer Java-Visualisierung gesehen:


----------



## Heinileini (31 März 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 53699


Welch verblüffende Ehrlichkeit!


----------



## röhrengertl (31 März 2021)

*Wie es wirklich war!*

Wie es wirklich war! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   Ich hoffe man kann es sehen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 April 2021)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Wie es wirklich war...



Das scheint eine Masche von den zu sein. Oder der LKW Fahrer ist aufgestiegen zum Pilot und dann zum Kapitän:


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 April 2021)

Beim zweiten Bild, muss man aber, soweit er sonst alles richtig gemacht hat, sagen, das der PIC da nichts für kann. Und ein Flug mit verminderter Motorleistung ist nicht unbedingt lustig, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, nur habe ich den Defekt erst nach dem Abheben bemerkt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 April 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Bild, muss man aber, soweit er sonst alles richtig gemacht hat, sagen, das der PIC da nichts für kann. Und ein Flug mit verminderter Motorleistung ist nicht unbedingt lustig, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, nur habe ich den Defekt erst nach dem Abheben bemerkt.


Oliver, das ist eine Karrikatur und wir sind im Fun zum Feierabend. Es ist keine persönliche Kritik an Kapitän, Pilot in command oder LKW Fahrer. Der hat vermutlich auch alles richtig gemacht, ihm wird wohl ein Reifen geplatzt sein...


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 April 2021)

Das sollte auch keine Beschwerde sein, lediglich eine Anmerkung. Wobei beim Reifenplatzer mancher LKW Fahrer wohl nicht ganz unschuldig ist, wenn man sich die Reifen der in diversen Reportagen kontrollierten LKWs mal ansieht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 April 2021)

Naja, jeder macht halt Fehler. Piloten genauso. Bei dem Flughafen 5km neben mir sind alleine in den letzten 2 Jahren zwei Flugzeuge
verunglückt. Einer ist mit leerem Tank 1km vor der Landebahn zu Bruch gegangen und ein Sportpilot ( 76J ) hat vergessen an seiner
Piper 28 das Fahrwerk auszufahren ( war da nicht etwas? Checkliste Landung oder so? ).


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ein Sportpilot ( 76J ) hat vergessen an seiner
> Piper 28 das Fahrwerk auszufahren ( war da nicht etwas? Checkliste Landung oder so? ).


Ja, auch bei Privatpiloten gibt es zig Checklisten. Aber bei kontrollierten Plätzen fragt der Lotse auch nach. Wenn er sich aber mal vertut kann es zu Situationen zum Schmunzeln kommen. Ein Lotse hatte mal den Piloten einer anfliegenden Cessna 172 (auf englisch) gefragt, wie der Zustand seines Fahrwerks sei. Nach einer kurzen Pause antwortete dieser "Ausgefahren und verriegelt seit der Herstellung dieses Flugzeugs".


----------



## röhrengertl (2 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das scheint eine Masche von den zu sein. Oder der LKW Fahrer ist aufgestiegen zum Pilot und dann zum Kapitän:



Oder der Kapitän von der Costa Concordia der zufällig wie Sie sank ins Rettungsboot gerutscht ist ist wieder auf freien Fuß


----------



## Oberchefe (2 April 2021)

> Wobei beim Reifenplatzer mancher LKW Fahrer wohl nicht ganz unschuldig  ist, wenn man sich die Reifen der in diversen Reportagen kontrollierten  LKWs mal ansieht.



Da haben in der Regel nicht die Fahrer Schuld sondern die Firmenchefs, die am Material sparen wollen. Die Fahrer können in der Regel nur entscheiden zwischen
- ich fahre so wie es ist
oder
- ich kündige.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 April 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> - ich fahre so wie es ist
> oder
> - ich kündige.



Nö,
ich fahre
oder
ich werde gekündigt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2021)

Was waren das für schöne Zeiten als hier nur Witze (in Textform) gepostet wurden 









plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ein berittener Stadtpolizist wartet an einer Strasse um diese zu
> überqueren als ein kleiner Junge mit seinem brandneuen  Fahrrad neben
> ihm anhielt. "Nettes  Fahrrad" sagt der Polizist, "hat dir das das
> Christkind gebracht"? "Jo" antwortet der Kleine, "natürlich das
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 April 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was waren das für schöne Zeiten als hier nur Witze (in Textform) gepostet wurden



Wie nennt man Menschen, die auch Montag früh gute Laune haben?

=> Rentner

############################

Personalchef zum Bewerber: "Sie können Montag früh anfangen, bezahlt werden Sie nach Leistung"
Bewerber: "Tut mir leid aber davon kann ich nicht leben"

############################

Richter zum Zeugen: "Dass haben Sie gut gemacht, dass Sie die Diebe erkannt haben und die Polizei informiert
haben. Aber wie haben Sie eigentlich erkannt, dass es Diebe waren?"

Zeuge: "Zuerst dachte ich es ist eine Umzugsfirma. Aber es war Montag früh und die haben so schnell gearbeitet, da wurde ich stutzig"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 April 2021)

Und meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass die nächste Spamaktion im Anmarsch ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass die nächste Spamaktion im Anmarsch ist.



Genau, langsam anschleichen und dann zuschlagen:

Grollmus: Corona-Schnelltest bei Präsenzschulungen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass die nächste Spamaktion im Anmarsch ist.



Genau, langsam anschleichen und dann zuschlagen:




Grollmus: Corona-Schnelltest bei Präsenzschulungen


----------



## e-automatisierung (19 April 2021)

Und jede Woche wieder kommt der Montag. Also hier mein Beitrag, um ein bisschen über diesen Tag zu schmunzeln.

Früher war alles besser. Gestern zum Beispiel war Sonntag. 

Hoffentlich war der Montag nicht so schlimm für euch. 

Liebe Grüße an alle, die den Montag nicht mögen, morgen ist ja schon wieder Dienstag.


----------



## jensemann (19 April 2021)

Hmm, ich weis garnicht was ihr gegen den Wochenanfang habt. 
Man muss das nur mal optimistisch sehen:
Übermorgen ist schon wieder Mittwoch und dann sinds nur noch 2 Tage


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 April 2021)

Wie erzeugte man 1982 grafisch Meereswellen auf dem C64 mit nur einer Zeile Code:
https://youtu.be/0yKwJJw6Abs


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2021)

Ein schöner Klassiker:
https://youtu.be/ubKinQvpc6w


----------



## Rudi (28 April 2021)

Alles Sachen aus besseren Zeiten. Ich bilde mir ein damals waren wir noch nicht komplett verblödet und Gehirn-gewaschen. ???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Rudi schrieb:


> Alles Sachen aus besseren Zeiten. Ich bilde mir ein damals waren wir noch nicht komplett verblödet und Gehirn-gewaschen. ???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

..............



> Theorie ist wenn du alles weißt aber nichts funktioniert. Praxis ist  wenn alles funktioniert aber nieman weiß warum. Bei Programmieren ist  Praxis und Theorie vereint. Nichts funktioniert und niemand weiß warum.





> Die Selbsthilfegruppe „HTML-Sonderzeichen-Probleme“ trifft sich heute im gro&szlig ;en Saal.





> Du: Mein Monitor geht nicht. Helpdesk: Ist er denn eingeschaltet? Du:  Ja Helpdesk: Schalten Sie ihn doch bitte mal aus. Du: Ah, jetzt gehts





> Das Leben ist zu kurz um den USB Stick sicher zu entfernen.





> Was ist die Lieblingsbeschäftigung von Bits? Busfahren


----------



## dingo (7 Mai 2021)

Welcher Dialekt ist das?


----------



## MFreiberger (7 Mai 2021)

Moin Dingo,


dingo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 54121
> 
> Welcher Dialekt ist das?



herrlich . Von unseren geschätzten, sächsischen Kollegen.

VG

Mario


----------



## Heinileini (7 Mai 2021)

Das erinnert mich an ein Schild, das ich vor ca. 50 Jahren an einem VersuchsAufbau im EnergieTechnikPraktikum gesehen (und nie wieder vergessen!) habe:

"NICH AM TRAFO PACKEN!"

Auflösung: Das war in Bochum und der Dialekt unverkennbar ruhrpöttisch.


----------



## thomass5 (7 Mai 2021)

Sogoar mid Reschdscheibfehlorn. Im Sächsischen gibd es t und k nisch....


----------



## knabi (7 Mai 2021)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Sogoar mid Reschdscheibfehlorn. Im Sächsischen gibd es t und k nisch....


So ein Unsinn . Sächsisches Wort mit K: Karasche (für die Kollegen, die kein Sächsisch verstehen: Das ist das Gebäude, in das man sein Auto reinfährt  !!!!)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Mai 2021)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Sogoar mid Reschdscheibfehlorn. Im Sächsischen gibd es t und k nisch....



Kosmonaut, Kaufhalle, Tal der Ahnungslosen ( Dresden, kein Westfernsehen )


----------



## hucki (7 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kosmonaut, Kaufhalle, Tal der Ahnungslosen ( Dresden, kein Westfernsehen )


Die werden zwar so geschrieben, aber im Sächsischen nicht so gesprochen.


----------



## hucki (12 Mai 2021)

Weil's gerade noch passt:












.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Mai 2021)

Für alle die behaupten, es ist ein neues Phänomen, dass viele die Straße mit dem Blick nach unten überqueren:
https://youtu.be/LlyEIaRw010


----------



## vollmi (27 Mai 2021)

Soll nochmal einer sagen, vor meiner pre Kaffee Laune werde nicht ausreichend gewarnt.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Soll nochmal einer sagen, vor meiner pre Kaffee Laune werde nicht ausreichend gewarnt.
> Anhang anzeigen 54412


Sieht irgendwie nach einer partiellen Warnung aus, René.
Wenn man das sieht, gerät man doch erst recht in eine pre-Kaffee-Laune ... oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

Knochenbrecher? 😅


----------



## vollmi (28 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach einer partiellen Warnung aus, René.
> Wenn man das sieht, gerät man doch erst recht in eine pre-Kaffee-Laune ... oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?


Nene das ist die volle Warnung.



Man könnte natürlich auch ins Schleudern kommen. Und wenn man sich hinten anstellen soll, gibts auch n Symbol. Wenn Polizei aufleuchtet, ist die Kacke erst recht am dampfen.
Die Schneeflocke bedeutet dann nur noch, erstmal "Priiiis"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Mai 2021)




----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,

bin beim Aufräumen auf diese Betriebsanleitung gestoßen. Diese
Steuerung von Texas-Instruments haben wir 1977 unmittelbar vor
der Einführung der S5 eingesetzt.
Aber nur kurz, die war mehr kaputt als alles andere. Fehler konnten
nicht gefunden werden. Heute vermute ich EMV...  

Kennt die noch jemand?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Mai 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bin beim Aufräumen auf diese Betriebsanleitung gestoßen. Diese
> Steuerung von Texas-Instruments haben wir 1977 unmittelbar vor
> ...


Wunderschönes Gerät 😄


----------



## Heinileini (30 Mai 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Kennt die noch jemand?


Ganz ehrlich, Tommi? Nein, nie gesehen.

1977?  TI war mir da zwar schon ein Begriff durch die Taschenrechner und mit den TTL-ICs hatte ich innigen Kontakt, 7400 und folgende, z.B. die 4-Bit-ALUs. Habe damals an der Compudata CS600 mitentwickelt (sog. "MDT-Computer", "mittlere DatenTechnik").
Bin erst 6 Jahre später in den MaschinenBau und die SPS-Technik quer eingestiegen, als die PLC noch PC hiess und die PET-Nachfolger und die "IBM-kompatiblen" noch als "MickeyMouseComputer" belächelt wurden.  

Sag mal, dieses auf Deinem Bild sichtbare Gerät im TaschenRechnerLook war doch sicherlich "nur" das ProgrammierGerät bzw. die BedienOberfläche?
Deutlich handlicher als das PG670, aber auf der TransportKiste des PG670 konnte man viiiel besser sitzen.   

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Wie ist eigentlich die momentane Situation im "Baron"?


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2021)

Hallo Heinrich,

diese Gerät ist das PG, schön handlich, aber nicht zum Draufsetzen (auf dem PG670 hat mein Hintern
auch so manche Stunde verbracht).
Bilder von der CPU und den E/A-Modulen habe ich nicht, ich weiss nur noch, daß die ziemlich blöde
"Halbkreuzschlitzschrauben" auf den Klemmen hatten, wo man so richtig mit keinem Schraubendreher
reinkam.
Systemaufbau aus der Programmieranleitung im Anhang.

Bettina (Baron) will heute wieder draußen öffnen, soweit die Rechtslage das zulässt. Sie hat sich mit Essen außer
Haus und Mittagkochen für Senioren und "Homeofficetäter" (wer das wohl ist  )  aus der Nachbarschaft
über Wasser gehalten. Am Besten ab 17:00 mal anrufen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Juni 2021)

Mit einer Frau zu diskutieren ist wie die AGB zu lesen. Man ignoriert alles und am Ende stimmt man dann einfach zu.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juni 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

Mit Hochspannung aufstehen.
Mit Widerstand zur Arbeit gehen.
Den ganzen Tag gegen den Strom schwimmen.
Abends geladen nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Heinileini (17 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Auf der Nahaufnahme ist plötzlich ein schwarzes Beckhoff Panel zu sehen??
> Einbaulage des Panel hat sich in der Höhe auch leicht geändert


Da hat das Trumpeltier doch Recht behalten. Alles nur Fake News!


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2021)

@DeltaMikeAir 
Das war bestimmt ein Retrofit.
S7-300 raus und Beckhoff mit 5G rein


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir
> Das war bestimmt ein Retrofit.
> S7-300 raus und Beckhoff mit 5G rein


Na gut . Dann nehme ich es fairerweise raus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

Unterhalten sich zwei Männer: "Ich baue für meine Frau einen Stuhl."

"Und?"

"Bis auf die Elektrik bin ich fertig!"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

Geht ein Staubsaugervertreter auf den Bauernhof. Er schüttet einen Sack Staub aus und sagt: 
"Alles was mein Staubsauger nicht aufsaugt, esse ich."

Daraufhin die Bäuerin: "Ich hole ihnen einen Löffel. Wir haben hier keinen Strom."


----------



## Frohnius (17 Juni 2021)

er: schämst du dich wegen deinen titten ?
sie: nein, eigentlich nicht
er: na dann bring sie doch mal mit ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2021)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juni 2021)

Anwalt: "Wenn mich jemand Hurensohn nennt, dann lasse ich ihn einfach reden, das stört mich gar nicht.” 
Mandant: "Ja, bei Ihnen ist das ja auch etwas anderes. Ich bin aber keiner."


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juni 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Anwalt: "Wenn mich jemand Hurensohn nennt, dann lasse ich ihn einfach reden, das stört mich gar nicht.”
> Mandant: "Ja, bei Ihnen ist das ja auch etwas anderes. Ich bin aber keiner."


Da fällt mir etwas aus einem Bud Spencer Film ein:
Bud Spencer zu Terence Hill ( Brüder ):
Warum hast du ihn verprügelt?

Terence Hill:
Der hat gesagt unsere Mutter ist eine alte Hure

Bud Spencer:
Na und?

Terence Hill:
Ja so alt ist sie auch nicht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da fällt mir etwas aus einem Bud Spencer Film ein:
> Bud Spencer zu Terence Hill ( Brüder ):
> Warum hast du ihn verprügelt?
> 
> ...



Hab mal dein Zitat etwas angepasst


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juni 2021)




----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


>



ob sie da schon an den Feierabend gedacht hat ? Oder an das was sie sonst im Internet so anklickt ? Man weiss es nicht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juni 2021)

Heute im Spamordner
gibt es eigentlich wirklich Leute die so naiv sind und auf so etwas eingehen??



> Hallo freund,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Heute im Spamordner
> gibt es eigentlich wirklich Leute die so naiv sind und auf so etwas eingehen??


Der Google Übersetzer aus den Englischen konnte die
Umlaute nicht erkennen und hat Sie dann in kyrillische
Zeichen umgewandelt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


>


Aber ziemlich cool weggesteckt, die Gute  .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juni 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber ziemlich cool weggesteckt, die Gute  .


Ja, sehr souverän gemeistert


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Juni 2021)




----------



## knabi (1 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 55192


 Es gibt sie also doch noch, die ausgestorben geglaubten Kupferschmiede  .... da hat sich ja echt einer Mühe gegeben.
Aber wie heißt es so schön: Mühe allein genügt nicht 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juli 2021)

Das ist einer der Gründe, warum über'n Teich der Schaltschrank oft nicht während Hauptschalter "ein" geöffnet werden darf, kombiniert mit nur angelerntem Personal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2021)

Die letzten Worte des Rennfahrers:
 “Ob der Mechaniker wohl weiß, dass ich was mit seiner Freundin habe?”


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juli 2021)

Wie die erkennst, dass BioNTech wirkt


----------



## vollmi (6 Juli 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie die erkennst, dass BioNTech wirkt






Wenn man nach der Impfung zu nah an die Lautsprecher geht.


----------



## Frohnius (6 Juli 2021)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juli 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn man nach der Impfung zu nah an die Lautsprecher geht.


Das muss AstraZeneca sein ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das muss AstraZeneca sein ...


Nein, das klingt so:


----------



## magier (7 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, das klingt so:


Hört sich nach dem Russischen Stoff Sputnik an ..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juli 2021)

magier schrieb:


> Hört sich nach dem Russischen Stoff Sputnik an ..


War mein Gedanke auch ... ein in Tschernobyl abgefüllter Sputnik, der meine Geheimnisse direkt an Putin funkt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> War mein Gedanke auch ... ein in Tschernobyl abgefüllter Sputnik, der meine Geheimnisse direkt an Putin funkt.


Du hast Geheimnisse die u.U. Putin interessieren ??? Und ich stand auf Messen dicht neben dir und wir haben uns unterhalten ?  Ich bin am Arsch ......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juli 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Du hast Geheimnisse die u.U. Putin interessieren ??? Und ich stand auf Messen dicht neben dir und wir haben uns unterhalten ?  Ich bin am Arsch ......


Tja, es schadet sicher nicht, immer wieder mal unauffällig nach hinten zu schauen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2021)

Vielleicht sollte der ältere Herr doch wirklich in Rente gehen
oder was macht er mit dem Lötkolben am Zähler?












						Rund eine Million Menschen über 67 arbeiten
					

Für über eine Million Deutsche ist auch nach 67 Jahren noch nicht Schluss mit dem Beruf: Sie gehen weiter mehr oder weniger regelmäßig einer Erwerbstätigkeit nach. Manche tun dies freiwillig, andere sind dazu gezwungen - ein "Trauerspiel", findet die Linke.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der ältere Herr doch wirklich in Rente gehen
> oder was macht er mit dem Lötkolben am Zähler?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 55395
> ...


Es gibt da so komische Manipulationsanleitungen im Netz. Da steht auch gerne mal dabei: Sie benötigen einen Lötkolben.

Vielleicht wurde der Herr in einem ungünstigen Moment fotografiert.

PS:
Das ist Fun zum Feierabend


----------



## Heinileini (11 Juli 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der ältere Herr doch wirklich in Rente gehen
> oder was macht er mit dem Lötkolben am Zähler?


Beim Zähler muss er wegen der ausgebliebenen RentenAnpassung und der StrompreisErhöhung eine andere GetriebeStufe aktivieren.
Denn "ohne Kröten nix zu löten".  

PS:


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde der Herr in einem ungünstigen Moment fotografiert.


Ich glaube, genau das meinte Helmut: Darf ein älterer Herr, der schon unter ungünstigen Momenten leidet, am Zähler herumfummeln?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Juli 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> oder was macht er mit dem Lötkolben am Zähler?


Bleiblombe anschmelzen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Juli 2021)

Bei Lötkolben habe ich immer noch dieses Stock-Bild vor Augen:








						Frau Löten Stockfotografie - Alamy
					

Dieses Stockfoto: Frau Löten - EPF5G9 aus der Alamy-Bibliothek mit Millionen von Stockfotos, Illustrationen und Vektorgrafiken in hoher Auflösung herunterladen.




					www.alamy.de


----------



## NBerger (12 Juli 2021)

Zur Ehrenrettung des Herren: Alle Abdeckungen sind drauf und die Plomben sind auch vorhanden...

"Frau Löten" na ob da auch Löt rauskommt? Nicht das das kalte Lötstellen gibt...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> "Frau Löten" na ob da auch Löt rauskommt? Nicht das das kalte Lötstellen gibt...


Das ist es, sie lötet an einer kalten Lötstelle. Das ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin. 😂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2021)

Oje


----------



## Heinileini (21 Juli 2021)

Durch ProbeBohrungen versucht, das gesuchte Kabel zu finden?


----------



## magier (22 Juli 2021)

Ersatzsicherungen kann man immer gebrauchen ...


----------



## Hesse (22 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oje
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 55524


Einfach blöd bei Kabel wo es nicht rumst oder Wasser spritzt ….

Hast du auch ein Foto von der Reparatur ?


----------



## Hesse (22 Juli 2021)

Da habe ich auch eins …



Fachfirma :

-gebohrt

-Maschine stehengeblieben

-andere Steckdose gesucht

-weitergebohrt

-eingepackt

-Feierabendgemacht

-Bohrkern mit dem „eingeschlossenen“ Kabel stehen gelassen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juli 2021)

Nimm nie quatratische Deckenventile, wenn Dein Lüftungsbauer keine Pläne lesen kann ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juli 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juli 2021)




----------



## Heinileini (23 Juli 2021)

Vooorsicht! Viele Hunde betrachten es als Provokation, wenn man läuft statt zu gehen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2021)

Eine Lehrerin beschließt die Intelligenz ihrer Schüler zu testen.

Sie fragt Hänschen:

Wenn auf einem Zaun zwei Vögel sitzen, und ich schieße zweimal, wie viele sind dann tot?

Hänschen:  Einer.

Die Lehrerin ist enttäuscht und fragt Hänschen noch einmal:

Wenn auf einem Zaun zwei Vögel sitzen, und ich schieße zweimal, wie viele sind dann tot?

Hänschen:  Einer.

Die Lehrerin ist völlig verwirrt und fragt Hänschen:

Bitte erkläre mir, wie Du auf diese Idee kommst, daß bei zwei Schüssen nur ein Vogel getroffen wird?

Hänschen:  Ganz einfach, weil der andere nach dem ersten Schuß davonfliegt!

Meint de Lehrerin:  Phantastisch, ich mag die Art wie du denkst.

Meint Hänschen:  Da hätte ich aber auch eine Frage an sie, Frau Lehrerin.

Drei Damen sitzen im Eissalon, eine leckt ihr Eis, die zweite beißt ihr Eis und die dritte saugt an ihrem Eis. Welche der Frauen ist verheiratet?

Die Lehrerin errötet und meint dann ganz leise:  Ich glaube, die, die am Eis saugt.

Meint Hänschen:  Nein, es ist die, die einen Ehering trägt. Aber ich mag die Art, wie sie denken.


----------



## zako (11 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Eine Lehrerin beschließt die Intelligenz ihrer Schüler zu testen.
> 
> Sie fragt Hänschen:
> 
> Wenn auf einem Zaun zwei ...



...ja, den kann man jetzt auch ohne 4 Promille lustig finden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2021)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 August 2021)

Kurz darauf im Biologieunterricht. Lehrerin: "Was ist ein Steinbutt?"

Hänschen meldet sich: "Na, das ist ein sehr flacher Fisch."

"Und weißt Du auch, warum er so flach ist?"

"Klar, weil er Sex mit einem Wal hatte."

Die Lehrerin ist entsetzt und zerrt Hänschen zum Rektor.

Er verteidigt sich: "Die Lehrerin stellt immer so provozierende Fragen! Sie hätte doch auch fragen können, wieso der Frosch so große Augen hat."

Meint der Direktor: "Ach? Und warum hat der Frosch so große Augen?"

"Weil er zugeguckt hat!"


----------



## vollmi (13 August 2021)

service in den VAE. 
„Any problems last year?“
„Nono everything worked quiet fine. Do you want Tea like allways?“
„Shureshure, wat is that smell?“


----------



## Heinileini (13 August 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> „Shureshure, wat is that smell?“


Darf ich raten? "That smell" kam aus der abgebildeten RäucherKammer?


----------



## vollmi (13 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Darf ich raten? "That smell" kam aus der abgebildeten RäucherKammer?


Vom Tee kams nicht  
Aber ist schon erstaunlich, mit ner Tasse Tee in der Hand regt man sich viel weniger auf ^^


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 August 2021)




----------



## knabi (17 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 55861


....den versteht doch heute kein Mensch mehr  ....


----------



## Heinileini (17 August 2021)

#BEZUG! würde Excel kommentieren. Diese relative DatumsAngabe "gestern" ist leider nicht einzuordnen. Wie alt ist das Foto?

Ich hoffe, das ist ein Magnet, mit dem die Diskette an den Kühlschrank getackert ist ... dann braucht man wenigstens nicht mehr zu prüfen, was drauf ist.


----------



## vollmi (17 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> #BEZUG! würde Excel kommentieren. Diese relative DatumsAngabe "gestern" ist leider nicht einzuordnen. Wie alt ist das Foto?



Das photo hatte Moses auf dem Berg dabei.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 August 2021)

Bei dem Foto muss ich an etwas denken was mir passiert ist.
Ich bin in eine andere Abteilung versetzt worden, sollte für die alte Abteilung aber noch nach Spanien. Hatte meine Kredit-/EC-karten oben in der Hemdtasche. Beim Umzug noch schnell die Haltemagnete für Notizen mitnehmen, doch wohin damit? Ach ja, schnell in die Hemdtasche.


----------



## Benjamin (17 August 2021)

Ich hatte mal so einen "coolen" Geldbeutel, der mit Magneten zugemacht hat. Keine Ahnung, wer sich den Scheiß ausgedacht hatte.

Es hat länger gedauert als ich zugeben will, bis ich darauf gekommen bin, wo meine ganzen Probleme mit den damals noch üblichen Magnetstreifen herkamen ...


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2021)




----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 August 2021)

Das beweist es mal wieder:
Früher war ALLES besser!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 August 2021)

Nach einer schnellen Verfolgungsjagd stoppt die Polizei einen Mann. 
„So viel Spaß hatte ich den ganzen Tag nicht", sagt der Polizist. „Wenn Sie eine gute Entschuldigung haben, lassen wir das mit dem Strafzettel." 

„Vor drei Wochen hat mich meine Frau wegen eines Polizisten verlassen", erklärt der Mann. „Und als ich Ihr Auto kommen sah, fürchtete ich, Sie wollten sie zurückbringen."


----------



## Tommi (19 August 2021)

Ein Neutron steht vor der Disco.
Türsteher: "Du kommst hier nicht rein."
Neutron: "Warum nicht?"
Türsteher: "Nur für geladene Gäste..."


----------



## Heinileini (19 August 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ein Neutron steht vor der Disco.
> Türsteher: "Du kommst hier nicht rein."
> Neutron: "Warum nicht?"
> Türsteher: "Nur für geladene Gäste..."


Ist doch ein geladenes Paar und sehr ausgeglichen!?


----------



## MFreiberger (20 August 2021)

Ein weiser Mann sagte mal zu seiner Frau…
…*Nichts*, denn er ist ein weiser Mann.


----------



## Captain Future (6 September 2021)

Einen Witz gelesen..... 


Angela Merkel sucht eine Wahrsagerin auf.
Diese konzentriert sich, schließt die Augen und sagt:

Ich sehe Sie in einem offenen Wagen eine breite Straße entlang fahren.
Das Volk klatscht Beifall und ist glücklich wie selten zuvor.
Einige Menschen laufen hinter dem Wagen her und die Menschenmenge ist so dicht, 
dass die Polizei den Weg nur mit großer Mühe freihalten kann.

Die Leute rufen voller Hoffnung: "Jetzt wird alles wieder gut"
Als Frau Merkel das hört, platzt sie vor Glück und fragt die Wahrsagerin:

Und wie reagiere ich darauf ? da antwortet die Wahrsagerin:
Das kann ich nicht erkennen. Der Sargdeckel ist zu.


----------



## maxder2te (6 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Einen Witz gelesen.....
> 
> 
> Angela Merkel sucht eine Wahrsagerin auf.
> ...


Sorry, aber das ist geschmacklos


----------



## MFreiberger (6 September 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist geschmacklos


Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich würde sagen, es hat "Geschmäckle" (was aber natürlich das Gleiche bedeutet).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Captain Future (6 September 2021)

Naja da gibt es schlimmeres.... Man denke nur an Böhmermann-Affäre


----------



## Tommi (6 September 2021)

Bis ich geschnallt hatte, dass man den Stecker durch Drehen öffnet. Wollte schon nen Thread eröffnen...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bis ich geschnallt hatte, dass man den Stecker durch Drehen öffnet. Wollte schon nen Thread eröffnen...🤣🤣🤣



Warts ab, bis du siehst was die Dinger mit den ET200sp und anderen Geräten ohne Haltekragen machen ;-)


----------



## kp400 (7 September 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist geschmacklos


Willkommen im Internet  🤦‍♂️


----------



## GLT (13 September 2021)

Wie wahr


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2021)

> Wie nennt man die Person, die bei der Ausführung der Tat hilft?
> Komplize. Und wie heißt die Person, nach der Ausführung hilft?
> Anwalt. Aber wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?
> Der Anwalt darf seinen Anteil behalten.





> Ein Ingenieur stirbt und landet versehentlich in der Hölle. Als der Fehler im Himmel bemerkt wird, ruft Petrus bei Luzifer an und verlangt die Überstellung des Ingenieurs. Luzifer weigert sich, da der Ingenieur eine hervorragende Klimaanlage installiert hat. Petrus ist sauer und droht damit, die Hölle zu verklagen, worauf Luzifer entgegnet:“Mach‘ doch ruhig. Ihr habt doch eh‘ keine guten Anwälte…“





> Richter: Gestehen Sie?
> Angeklagter: Kann ich erst die Zeugen hören?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2021)




----------



## jensemann (30 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 56550


ist die auf 1.2, 1.44, 1.88 oder 2.4MB formatiert?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> ist die auf 1.2, 1.44, 1.88 oder 2.4MB formatiert?


Du bist anscheinend zu jung 

2DD = 720KB


----------



## jensemann (30 September 2021)

Stimmt, ich hab die mit der HD Version verwechselt, diese hier hat ein Loch zu wenig 

Zu jung? Meine Computeranfänge habe ich noch mit Datasette und später mit 5.25" gehabt.
Programmieren hab ich noch im Selbststudium gelernt indem ich Listings aus Zeitschriften abgetippt habe


----------



## GLT (30 September 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Listings aus Zeitschriften abgetippt


hard copy 😀


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 September 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> ... Zu jung? Meine Computeranfänge habe ich noch mit Datasette und später mit 5.25" gehabt.
> Programmieren hab ich noch im Selbststudium gelernt indem ich Listings aus Zeitschriften abgetippt habe


Dann bist du eben zu alt. Ich habe mich gerade an "2DD" auch nicht mehr korrekt erinnern können  .


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 September 2021)

Ich hab 5,25'' HD meine ich für 7 Mark gekauft, allerdings nicht pro Paket, sondern Stück.


----------



## Heinileini (30 September 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> hard copy 😀


Eigentlich: the hard way to copy. 

Ich hatte meinen Einstieg mit Lochkarten und 5-Kanal-Lochstreifen.
Später kamen die 8''-Disketten, nicht mehr die hart-sektorierten, sondern schon die soft-sektorierten, beidseitig beschrieben (680 KB und - nur wegen Kompatibilität zu IBM - auch noch die einseitigen mit atemberaubenden 128 KB).
Danach der Aufstieg zu 8-Kanal-Lochstreifen und 5,25''-Disketten mit dem Einstieg in die PLC-Welt. Die Bezeichnung PLC gab es damals allerdings noch nicht - da nannte Siemens sie noch PC (programmable controller). Erst nachdem die PCs im Sinne von "IBM-Kompatiblen" aufkamen, sah sich Siemens genötigt, seine programmable controller in programmable *logic* controller "aufzuwerten".



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich hab 5,25'' HD meine ich für 7 Mark gekauft, allerdings nicht pro Paket, sondern Stück.


Das muss aber schon zu einer Zeit gewesen sein, als die 5,25'' schon verramscht worden sind, weil kaum noch verkäuflich.
Ich habe noch deutlich höhere Preise im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Oberchefe (30 September 2021)

von wegen Floppy, seinerzeit hat man die SPS noch direkt am Gerät programmiert, ohne PC:





						Allen-Bradley PLC-3 refurbished parts & repair | 2 yr warranty | Worldwide shipping
					

Buy Allen-Bradley PLC-3 refurbished and surplus parts from Classic Automation. Allen-Bradley PLC-3 parts are fully tested and come with a 2 year warranty. Emergency shipping worldwide.



					www.classicautomation.com
				




Zur Datensicherung kam dann das Bandlaufwerk ins Spiel:


			https://www.canammachinery.com/data/Images/34620_53047.pdf
		


Und meist hat man das langwierige Backup nach dem Verify wiederholen müssen.

Da war die gute DOS-Software schon ein Fortschritt. Und im Vergleich zur späteren Windows-Software war man mit der DOS-Software schneller (F9, F8, F10, F8, -> für Insider)


----------



## Heinileini (30 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Zur Datensicherung kam dann das Bandlaufwerk ins Spiel:
> 
> 
> https://www.canammachinery.com/data/Images/34620_53047.pdf


Der helle Wahnsinn! MiniCassette mit 2 Spuren und 144 KB pro Spur!
Und, was ich am schönsten am LieferUmfang finde, mit "a 230V fuse kit" (bewusst frei übersetzt: 230 V SicherungsBausatz)!
Wo findet man so etwas heute noch?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2021)

Im Jahr 1993 in einem kleinen Ingenierubüro, in dem ich Praktikant war.

3jähriger Junior vom Chef hantiert an Vaters PC am Diskettenlaufwerk (3,5") ...

"Fabi, die Diskette geht so nicht rein"

5 Minuten später

*stolz* "Papa, schau mal, ist doch reingegangen"

Chef hat für 350 Mark eine neues Laufwerk bestellt und der Praktikant ha es eingebaut ...


----------



## Heinileini (30 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Chef hat für 350 Mark eine neues Laufwerk bestellt und der Praktikant ha es eingebaut ...


Und? Hat der Praktikant denn das ausgebaute FDD wenigstens noch repariert (oder ausgeschlachtet)?


----------



## Oberchefe (30 September 2021)

> Der helle Wahnsinn! MiniCassette mit 2 Spuren und 144 KB pro Spur!



Die Datensicherung hat auch immer "etwas" gedauert


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Datensicherung hat auch immer "etwas" gedauert


Damals waren die Bits noch handverlesen.


----------



## Oberchefe (30 September 2021)

außerdem waren es 144k Worte, also 288kB!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und? Hat der Praktikant denn das ausgebaute FDD wenigstens noch repariert (oder ausgeschlachtet)?


Der Reparaturversuch war zuerst. Die Mechanik haben wir wieder grob zum Laufen bekommen, aber halt nicht das Schreiben/lesen.


----------



## Heinileini (30 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> außerdem waren es 144k Worte, also 288kB!





> Large storage capacity – one 144K word program or two 72K word programs


Diese Angabe habe ich auf die Cassette bezogen. Und diese auch ...


> The tape has two tracks and can store up to 72K word of memory on one track, or a total of 144k words.


... und denke deshalb, dass meine Formulierung ...


Heinileini schrieb:


> Der helle Wahnsinn! MiniCassette mit 2 Spuren und 144 KB pro Spur!


... keine schamlose Untertreibung war!? Immerhin sind ja 2 Spuren mit je 144 KB zusammen 288 KB.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das muss aber schon zu einer Zeit gewesen sein, als die 5,25'' schon verramscht worden sind, weil kaum noch verkäuflich.
> Ich habe noch deutlich höhere Preise im Hinterkopf.


Das muss so zwischen 83-85 gewesen sein.
Ich hatte einen PC mit 286er CPU 512KB Ram, 5,25'' Laufwerk, 20MB HDD und Hercules Karte. Der sollte neu eigentlich 5.000,-DM kosten, aber als Mitglied und Redakteur des DEHOCA (Nein, nicht DEHOGA) Computerclubs gab es 1.500DM Rabatt. Ich frage mich wie heute ein Verkäufer schauen würde, wenn man ihn um 30% Rabatt bittet.


----------



## Tommi (1 Oktober 2021)

Bei der letzten Service-Mission zum Hubble-Space-Telescope wurde 
das Gerät auf 80486-Prozessor oder Prozessoren aufgerüstet.
Läuft bis heute...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bei der letzten Service-Mission zum Hubble-Space-Telescope wurde
> das Gerät auf 80486-Prozessor oder Prozessoren aufgerüstet.
> Läuft bis heute...


Unsere Bundeswehr bleibt anscheinend beim 8085 (zumindes sinngemäß)...









						Für 600 Millionen Euro: Bundeswehr will 40 Jahre alte Funkgeräte nachbauen lassen
					

Digitale Funktechnik ist bei der Bundeswehr an vielen Stellen noch absolutes "Neuland". Stattdessen investiert die Truppe nun noch einmal sehr viel Geld für längst museumsreife Technik.




					www.mz.de


----------



## Heinileini (1 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Damals waren die Bits noch handverlesen.


Zum Teil sogar "handgeschrieben", wenn man so an die "gefädelten" ROMs denkt ...


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Oktober 2021)

> Bei der letzten Service-Mission zum Hubble-Space-Telescope wurde
> das Gerät auf 80486-Prozessor oder Prozessoren aufgerüstet.



Die funktionieren auch bei kosmischer Strahlung noch, bei den "modernen" wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Oktober 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bei der letzten Service-Mission zum Hubble-Space-Telescope wurde
> das Gerät auf 80486-Prozessor oder Prozessoren aufgerüstet.
> Läuft bis heute...


Habe mich gefragt, wann wohl die letzte Service-Mission stattgefunden hat und habe grob geschätzt zwischen 1992 und "kürzlich". 
Wiki sagt mir, es war 2009.
Und dann habe ich mich gefragt, was ich mehr bestaunen soll. Dass man 2009 noch 80486er Prozessoren auftreiben konnte oder, dass die heute noch funktionieren. 

Mein erster PC hatte auch den 80486 und ob er noch funktioniert, weiss ich gar nicht. Muss mal im Keller wühlen und es ausprobieren!


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Oktober 2021)

> Und dann habe ich mich gefragt, was ich mehr bestaunen soll. Dass man 2009 noch 80486er Prozessoren auftreiben konnte oder, dass die heute noch funktionieren.



Kein Problem, die NASA kauft bei Ebay ein:








						NASA sucht im Internet nach uralten Chips
					

Um seine Shuttles weiterhin starten lassen zu können, stöbert die amerikanische Raumfahrtbehörde NASA im Internet nach Intel-8086-Chips.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2021)

Je nach Einsatzzweck gibt es verschiedene Chips für militärische Anforderungen (zivile Raumfahrt ist nur ein "Nebenprodukt").
Die 486er im Hubble haben nur wenig gemein mit den normalen Prozessoren.
Spezielle Gehäuse, Andere Temperaturbereiche, Schutzbeschaltungen an IO-Pins ...
Informationen darüber sind spärlich


----------



## Heinileini (2 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Spezielle Gehäuse, Andere Temperaturbereiche, Schutzbeschaltungen an IO-Pins ...


Das gab's schon zu TTL-Zeiten. SN74.. mit PlastikGehäuse für die "anspruchslosen" Anwendungen und die gleichen als SN54.. mit KeramikGehäuse für militärische Anforderungen.
Der TemperaturBereich bei den "militärischen" war selbstverständlich - nein, nicht grösser - deutlich kleiner!
Denn nur in einem engeren Bereich konnten die Hersteller die strikteren militärischen Anforderungen überhaupt erfüllen.
Schutzbeschaltungen an IO-Pins waren bei TTL noch kein Thema.


----------



## LargoD (2 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ...Der TemperaturBereich bei den "militärischen" war selbstverständlich - nein, nicht grösser - deutlich kleiner!
> ..


Nein (Seite 5)
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Blockmove (2 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das gab's schon zu TTL-Zeiten. SN74.. mit PlastikGehäuse für die "anspruchslosen" Anwendungen und die gleichen als SN54.. mit KeramikGehäuse für militärische Anforderungen.
> Der TemperaturBereich bei den "militärischen" war selbstverständlich - nein, nicht grösser - deutlich kleiner!
> Denn nur in einem engeren Bereich konnten die Hersteller die strikteren militärischen Anforderungen überhaupt erfüllen.
> Schutzbeschaltungen an IO-Pins waren bei TTL noch kein Thema.


Die engeren Grenzen kenn ich eigentlich nur als Angabe bei Standardbauelementen wenn sie militätisch verwendet wurden.
SN54 waren doch speziell für den militärischen Einsatz konzipiert.
Irgendwo meine ich, dass es noch eine weitere Serie gab, die strahlungsfest war.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Oktober 2021)

LargoD schrieb:


> Nein (Seite 5)


Tatsächlich, Erich. 
Habe damals in TI-Unterlagen genau die umgekehrte Angabe gelesen und konnte es eigentlich gar nicht glauben. Genau deswegen hatte sich die Information so sehr in mein Gehirn eingebrannt. War vielleicht nur ein kleiner, harmloser Tippfehler, auf den ich hereingefallen war?

Habe eben noch ein TI-Büchlein von 1981 gefunden. Auch diese Quelle straft mich lügen.
Sorry vielstmals, dass ich in meinem Post FakeNews produziert habe!



Blockmove schrieb:


> Irgendwo meine ich, dass es noch eine weitere Serie gab, die strahlungsfest war.


Mag sein, Dieter, weiss ich nicht.
Das Thema Strahlung ist mir im Zusammenhang mit HalbleiterSpeicherChips in Erinnerung. AlphaStrahlung war einst ein Problem, das DatenVerlust zur Folge hatte. Und man hat festgestellt, dass die AlphaStrahlung zu einem erheblichen Teil ausgerechnet aus den KeramikGehäusen kam!

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2021)

Zurück zum Fun



„Sind Sie schuldig?“
– Nein, natürlich nicht.
„Haben Sie ein Alibi?“
– Was ist ein Alibi?
„Hat Sie jemand während des Überfalls gesehen?“
– Ach so. Nein, zum Glück hat mich dabei niemand gesehen.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Oktober 2021)

Richter: Sie sind mangels Beweise freigesprochen.
Angeklagter: Darf ich die Beute dann behalten?


----------



## magier (3 Oktober 2021)

Erdung falsch oder beim Schelle anschrauben Leitung gefunden ?

Edit: musste es zippen, weil keine mp4 erlaubt.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2021)

magier schrieb:


> Erdung falsch oder beim Schelle anschrauben Leitung gefunden ?
> 
> Edit: musste es zippen, weil keine mp4 erlaubt.


Selber schon erlebt.
Mechanikerkollege kauft ein Haus.
Er baut eine neue Heizung ein und fragt mich, ob ich die Elektrik machen kann.
O.k. Ich schraub die Schelle zum Potentialausgleich im Heizraum auf, es funkt, alles dunkel und ich bekomm eine zentriert.
Also Ursachenforschung:
Vorbesitzer hat irgendwann den Zählerschrank versetzt.
Dabei keine Brücke PE-N - Schiene gemacht.
Der PEN der Zuleitung war an der PE-Schiene angeschlossen.
Potentialausgleich war an der N-Schiene angeschlossen.
Der Potentialausgleich ging nur auf die Wasserleitung, keine Band- oder Staberder oder Ähnliches.
Pfusch beseitigt und Vorbesitzer informiert.
Seine Antwort:
"Ich bin Oberstudienrat und habe einen Doktor in Physik und Mathematik.
Sie Primitv-Elektriker können mich."


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Selber schon erlebt.
> Mechanikerkollege kauft ein Haus.
> Er baut eine neue Heizung ein und fragt mich, ob ich die Elektrik machen kann.
> O.k. Ich schraub die Schelle zum Potentialausgleich im Heizraum auf, es funkt, alles dunkel und ich bekomm eine zentriert.
> ...


Lebensgefährlich!


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Lebensgefährlich!


Im Zuge des Umbaus kamen noch mehr Dinge ans Tageslicht.
Tragende Wände entfernt, Dachstuhl unsachgemäß umgebaut.
Es gab einen Prozess, ich weiß aber nicht, was rauskam.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> "Ich bin Oberstudienrat und habe einen Doktor in Physik und Mathematik.
> Sie Primitv-Elektriker können mich."


Macht nix, mir hat erst der Dekan der UNI Kempten erklärt, dass die Schallgeschwindigkeit bei ca. 900kmh liegt. Ah ja, interessant.


----------



## JSEngineering (3 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Macht nix, mir hat erst der Dekan der UNI Kempten erklärt, dass die Schallgeschwindigkeit bei ca. 900kmh liegt. Ah ja, interessant.


Auf einem Bundewehrstützpunkt wurden Umbauarbeiten gemacht, an einer Ringleitung, die den Stützpunkt versorgt.
Der Bauleiter fordert den Schaltberechtigten auf, zu erden und kurzzuschließen. Dieser gibt zu bedenken, daß man noch keine Freigabe von der Gegenstelle hätte und nicht wüßte, ob die andere Einspeisung bereits abgeschaltet wurde.
Aussage Bauleiter: Ich bin der Bauleiter. Und wenn ich sage "erden und kurzschließen", dann machen Sie das gefälligst.
Es wurde geerdet.
Danach war sowohl der Stützpunkt als auch die halbe Stadt dunkel...
Quelle: Aussage des anwesenden Betriebselektrikers...


----------



## JSEngineering (3 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Im Jahr 1993 in einem kleinen Ingenierubüro, in dem ich Praktikant war.
> 
> 3jähriger Junior vom Chef hantiert an Vaters PC am Diskettenlaufwerk (3,5") ...
> 
> ...



Das waren noch Zeiten, als Daten auf einem Stapel von Disketten übertragen wurden... unter anderem Überweisungen. Die Firmen-Kunden gaben Stapel an Disketten ab, die dann die Mitarbeiter ins System einpflegten.
Dann kam der Anruf bei der EDV-Hotline von der aufgeregten Mitarbeiterin: Ich soll die Diskette drei einlegen. Zwei hat funktioniert, aber die dritte bekomme ich nicht rein...
Bis der Kollege an der Hotline gerafft hat, daß sie die nicht nacheinander einlegt, sondern versucht hat, alle zusammen ins Laufwerk zu schieben... War dann unser Job, hinzufahren und Diskettenlaufwerk zu tauschen...


----------



## Heinileini (3 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gab einen Prozess, ich weiß aber nicht, was rauskam.


Zeitgemäss wäre: DoktorTitel aberkannt.

PS:
Steht das Haus eigentlich noch?



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Bis der Kollege an der Hotline gerafft hat, daß sie die nicht nacheinander einlegt, sondern versucht hat, alle zusammen ins Laufwerk zu schieben...


Das konnte man mit 8''- und 5,25''-Disketten noch mit relativ viel Aussicht auf Erfolg versuchen, aber mit 3,5''-Disketten???
Bei letzteren war doch nur noch der Inhalt, also der eigentliche Datenträger "floppy".

Im diesem Sinne: Hattu Floppy, muttu copy.

PS:
Der Begriff StapelVerarbeitung kommt eigentlich aus der LochKartenAera, konnte aber natürlich auch anschaulich in die FloppyZeit übernommen werden.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Zeitgemäss wäre: DoktorTitel aberkannt.
> 
> PS:
> Steht das Haus eigentlich noch?


Ja das Haus steht und ist richtig schön geworden.
So ein altes Haus (um 1900) hat einfach mehr Charme als die neuen OSB-Schachteln.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So ein altes Haus (um 1900) hat einfach mehr Charme als die neuen OSB-Schachteln.


Ich frag Dich mal ganz unbedarft, Dieter: mit OSB-Schachtel meinst Du nicht zufällig USB-Schachtel (z.B. für FirmwareUpdates des Hauses)?


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich frag Dich mal ganz unbedarft, Dieter: mit OSB-Schachtel meinst Du nicht zufällig USB-Schachtel (z.B. für FirmwareUpdates des Hauses)?


Bei vielen der OSB-Schachteln (Fertighäuser) hast du heute wirklich schon das Problem mit div. Firmware (Belüftungsanlage, Wärmepumpe, Visualisierung, ...).


----------



## Heinileini (3 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Macht nix, mir hat erst der Dekan der UNI Kempten erklärt, dass die Schallgeschwindigkeit bei ca. 900kmh liegt. Ah ja, interessant.


Meintest Du, Michaël bzw. der Dekan mit 'kmh' vielleicht 'km/h'?
Wenn ich den Wert von ca. 330 m/s nehme, der mir durch den Kopf geistert (ohne zu guugeln) und in km/h umrechne, komme ich auf knapp 1200 km/h. Na ja, wenn der Dekan 900 km/h meint, ist die von ihm genannte GrössenOrdnung doch nicht sooo übel. 
Wenn der Dekan allerdings raffiniert wäre, hätte er gesagt 1 Mach.
Hat er aber nicht. Wie Du schon sagtest: Mach nix.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Oktober 2021)

> Macht nix, mir hat erst der Dekan der UNI Kempten erklärt, dass die Schallgeschwindigkeit bei ca. 900kmh liegt. Ah ja, interessant.



Hat er auch dazu gesagt in welchem Medium? Bei Kohlendioxid läge er ja ganz gut.


----------



## jensemann (4 Oktober 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Hat er auch dazu gesagt in welchem Medium? Bei Kohlendioxid läge er ja ganz gut.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke: in welcher Höhe und/oder in welchem Medium meint er denn ?


----------



## Heinileini (4 Oktober 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke: in welcher Höhe und/oder in welchem Medium meint er denn ?


Er war gut beraten, sich dazu nicht näher zu äussern. 
Es ist schon komisch, dass man beim Thema SchallGeschwingkeit zunächst an die Luftfahrt denkt (z.B. "in welcher Höhe").
Damit ist das Medium schon mal festgelegt, aber der Druck bzw. die Höhe noch nicht.
Vielleicht dachte er auch an die VerkehrsMaschinen, die sich heutzutage schon "fast" mit SchallGeschwindigkeit bewegen und ist dadurch auf die Zahl 900 km/h gekommen.
Natürlich ist die Ausbreitung von Schall nicht nicht auf Gase beschränkt. Es gibt sie auch in Flüssigkeiten und Festkörpern.


----------



## Aventinus (4 Oktober 2021)

Ein Mann steht vor Gericht, weil er seine Frau erschlagen hat.

Richter: „Das ist ein sehr brutales Vergehen. Wenn Sie mit etwas Milde rechnen wollen, müssen Sie uns schon eine Begründung geben.“

Der Mann: „Die war so doof, die musste ich einfach erschlagen!“

Richter: „Das ist ja noch viel schlimmer! Wenn Sie nicht wollen, dass die Geschworenen Sie von vornherein schuldig sprechen, dann geben Sie uns bitte eine plausible Erklärung.“

Darauf antwortet der Mann: „Das war folgendermassen. Wir wohnten im 13. Stock eines Hochhauses und im ersten Stock wohnte eine reizende Portiers Familie. Die hatten drei Kinder! Es war schrecklich. Die waren so klein geblieben, aber von Natur aus! Der Zwölfjährige war 80cm gross und der 19-jährige 90cm.
Ich kam eines Tages hoch zu meiner Frau und sage: ‚Das ist schon was Schlimmes mit den Kindern unserer Portiers Familie‘.
‚Ja‘, sagt meine Frau, ‚das ist ein richtiges Pyrenäengeschlecht.‘
Ich sage: ‚Nein, was du meinst sind Pygmäen!‘
‚Nein‘, sagt meine Frau, ‚Pygmäen, das ist das was der Mensch unter der Haut hat. Davon kriegt man Sommersprossen!‘ ‚
Ich sage: ‚Das ist Pigment.‘
‚Nein‘, sagt meine Frau, ‚Pigment, darauf haben die alten Römer geschrieben.‘
Ich sage: ‚Das ist Pergament!‘
‚Nein‘, sagt meine Frau, ‚Pergament ist, wenn ein Dichter etwas anfängt und nicht zu Ende macht … ‚
Herr Richter – Sie können sich vorstellen – ich verschluckte mir das Fragment. Ich setzte mich in meinen Lehnstuhl, las Zeitung und plötzlich kam meine Frau, ich dachte jetzt ist sie irrenhausreif, und sagte: ‚Liebling, guck mal was hier steht!‘
Sie machte ein Buch auf, zeigte auf eine Textstelle und sagte: ‚Das Sonnendach des Handtäschchens war die Lehrerin des Zuhälters 15.‘ Ich nahm das Buch an mich, sah es an und sage: ‚Aber Schatz! Das ist ein französisches Buch und da steht: ‚La Marquise de Pompadour est la Maitresse de Louis XV. Das heisst: Die Marquise von Pompadour war die Mätresse von Ludwig dem 15.‘
‚Nein‘, sagte meine Frau, ‚das musst du wörtlich übersetzen: La Marquise – Das Sonnendach; Pompadour – Das Handtäschchen; la Maitresse – Die Lehrerin; Louis XV. – Der Zuhälter 15! Ich muss das schliesslich ganz genau wissen, schliesslich habe ich extra für meinen Französischunterricht einen Legionär angestellt!‘
Ich sagte: ‚Du meinst einen Lektor.‘
‚Nein‘, sagte meine Frau, ‚Lektor war der griechische Held des Altertums!‘
Ich sagte: ‚Das war Hektor und der war Trojaner.‘
‚Nein‘, sagte meine Frau, ‚Hektor ist ein Flächenmass!‘
Ich sagte: ‚Das ist ein Hektar.‘
‚Nein‘, sagte meine Frau, ‚Hektar ist der Göttertrank!‘
Ich sagte: ‚Das ist der Nektar.‘
‚Nein‘, sagte meine Frau, ‚Nektar ist ein Fluss in Süddeutschland!‘
Ich sagte: ‚Das ist der Neckar.‘

Meine Frau sagte: ‚Du kennst wohl nicht das schöne Lied: Bald grase ich am Nektar, bald grase ich am Rhein – das habe ich neulich mit meiner Freundin im Duo gesungen!‘
Ich sagte: ‚Das heisst Duett.‘
‚Nein‘, sagte meine Frau, ‚Duett ist, wenn zwei Männer mit einem Säbel aufeinander losgehen!‘
Ich sagte: ‚Das ist ein Duell.‘
‚Nein‘, sagte meine Frau, ‚Duell ist, wenn eine Eisenbahn aus einem dunklen finsteren Bergloch herauskommt!‘

Herr Richter – da habe ich einen Hammer genommen und sie totgeschlagen … “

Betretenes Schweigen, dann der Richter: „Freispruch! Ich hätte sie schon bei Hektor erschlagen … „


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht dachte er auch an die VerkehrsMaschinen, die sich heutzutage schon "fast" mit SchallGeschwindigkeit bewegen und ist dadurch auf die Zahl 900 km/h gekommen...


Das ist doch eh alles relativ. VerkehrsMaschinen "bewegen" sich auch gerne mal mit knapp 1300km/h.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist doch eh alles relativ. VerkehrsMaschinen "bewegen" sich auch gerne mal mit knapp 1300km/h.


Eine zweckmässige Wahl des KoordinatenSystems sollte allerdings schon beachtet werden.
Was hat die Geschwindigkeit eines Flugzeugs relativ zum "Boden" mit dem Thema SchallGeschwindigkeit zu tun?
Oder bist Du schon beim Thema DopplerEffekt und Lauscher am Boden?

Da kannst Du auch die BahnGeschwingigkeit der Erde um die Sonne noch hinzu nehmen, um auf noch beeindruckendere Zahlen zu kommen.
Mit den Annahmen ca. Kreisbahn und Radius ca. 150.000.000 km und 8.766 h/a komme ich auf ca. 107.515 km/h.

Wenn wir jetzt noch das Eiern der Erde um den gemeinsamen Schwerpunkt von Mond und Erde hinzunehmen, wird's unübersichtlich.
Trotzdem ist mir dieses Thema ein besonderes Anliegen, weil ich nie mit der schwachsinnigen Erklärung der Gezeiten einverstanden war, die man uns in der Quinta (oder war's die Sexta?) aufdrücken wollte.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was waren das für schöne Zeiten als hier nur Witze (in Textform) gepostet wurden



Ich zitiere mich mal selber .....


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber .....
> 
> 
> Lipperlandstern schrieb:
> ...


... womit Du Dich auch als Nostalgiker outest, Axel!
Aber die Kurve zurück zum ThreadThema hast Du damit auch nicht gekriegt .

Ich versuch's mal. Zwei Engländerinnen unterhalten sich über Politik:
"What do you think about Red China?" - "Oh, it looks beautiful on a blue table cloth."


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal. Zwei Engländerinnen unterhalten sich über Politik:
> "What do you think about Red China?" - "Oh, it looks beautiful on a blue table cloth."



Aua ... Der ist aber so alt wie Du Heini


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aua ... Der ist aber so alt wie Du Heini


So ungefähr. Aus der Aera der blauen Ameisen, denke ich mal. 
Dass Du Dich trotzdem daran erinnern kannst, Dieter!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. Was hat die Geschwindigkeit eines Flugzeugs relativ zum "Boden" mit dem Thema SchallGeschwindigkeit zu tun? ..



Die Bewegung des Flugzeuges ist die gemeinsame Bekannte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2021)

> „Haben sie den Einbruch so begangen, wie ich ihn eben geschildert habe, Herr Angeklagter?“, fragt der Richter. „Nein, aber Ihre Idee ist auch nicht schlecht!“





> Sagt der Bauer zu seinem Urlaubsgast aus der Stadt: „Bei uns auf dem Land, weckt einen der Hahn.“ „Sehr gut, bitte auf 11 Uhr stellen!“


----------



## Heinileini (10 Oktober 2021)




----------



## Blockmove (10 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> So ungefähr. Aus der Aera der blauen Ameisen, denke ich mal.
> Dass Du Dich trotzdem daran erinnern kannst, Dieter!


Heinrich jetzt forderst du aber ganz schön meine Geschichtskenntnisse.
Nur gut, dass ich schon auf Montage in China war und weiß, was mit blauen Ameisen gemeint ist 🤓


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2021)

Ein Ossi und ein Wessi haben einen Autounfall. Zieht der Ossi eine Flasche Schnaps aus der Tasche und sagt: "Auf den Schrecken trinken wir erst mal einen!" "Gut", sagt der Wessi und nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck aus der Pulle, "und jetzt Du!" "Nein, danke!", sagt der Ossi, "ich warte, bis die Polizei kommt!"


----------



## Heinileini (18 Oktober 2021)




----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2021)

Betriebsausflug, Ziel-->Biergarten, Wahl des Mittels: Bahn. Sicher ist sicher..

Konstrukteure kaufen sich wie in der Schule gelernt jeweils eine Fahrkarte am Automaten.
Automatisierer kaufen sich gemeinsam eine Fahrkarte am Automaten.

Konstrukteure wundern sich. Fahrt geht los, alle happy, plötzlich Stille, Schaffner ruft "Fahrkartenkontrolle"....Automatisierer verschwinden schnell und zwängen sich gemeinsam ins WC. Konstrukteure zeigen alle stolz ihre Fahrkarten, wie die meisten anderen Fahrgäste.

Abteil kontrolliert, Schaffner klopft am WC "Fahrkartenkontrolle"....Automatisierer schieben ihre Fahrkarte unten durch den Türspalt. Stempel, gut.

Ankunft im Biergarten, fulminanter Tag, läuft...Informationen fließen, Bier fließt...Konstrukteure lernen dazu.

Am Heimweg tuscheln die Konstrukteure und kichern, kaufen sich gemeinsam eine Fahrkarte am Automaten. Man hat von den Automatisierern gelernt.
Die Automatisierer hingegen kaufen sich diesmal gar keine Fahrkarte.

Konstrukteure wundern sich. Fahrt geht los, alle happy, plötzlich Stille, Schaffner ruft "Fahrkartenkontrolle"....Konstrukteure verschwinden schnell und zwängen sich gemeinsam ins WC. Wie gewohnt zeigen alle stolz ihre Fahrkarten.

Die Automatisierer lassen sich etwas Zeit und folgen den Konstrukteuren gemächlich, es klopft am WC "Fahrkartenkontrolle".... Karte der Konstrukteure wandert durch den Schlitz ... Automatisierer danken und verschwinden auf dem nächsten WC.


Einen Schwenk zum Thema wenn Menschen Prinzipien anwenden, ohne diese vollständig verstanden zu haben.
Und wenn Menschen, welche Prinzipien anwenden, ohne diese zu verstehen, mit anderen Menschen zusammenleben, die die selben Prinzipien sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## Heinileini (20 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Und wenn Menschen, welche Prinzipien anwenden, ohne diese zu verstehen, mit anderen Menschen zusammenleben, die die selben Prinzipien sehr gut verstehen.


Und? Was lernen wir daraus? 
Ich hab's nicht verstanden. 
Können nun Konstrukteure und Automatisierer zusammenleben oder nicht?


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und? Was lernen wir daraus?
> Ich hab's nicht verstanden.
> Können nun Konstrukteure und Automatisierer zusammenleben oder nicht?


Doch geht schon, man muss halt immer überlegen was man ihnen beibringt


----------



## Heinileini (20 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Doch geht schon, man muss halt immer überlegen was man ihnen beibringt


Und aufpassen, dass man ihnen keine Gelegenheit bietet, etwas abzugucken!
Oder ihre Anzahl so begrenzen, dass alle gleichzeitig in eine Toilette passen?


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2021)

jedenfalls genug davon, dass für jede WC-Füllung Automatisierer jeweils eine Fahrkarte rausspringt  🤠


----------



## s_kraut (21 Oktober 2021)

Wieder Betriebsausflug, diesmal gehts auf die Jagd.

Drei Teams:
1. Konstrukteure
2. Elektroingenieure
3. Vertrieb

Aus Sicherheitsgründen darf immer nur ein Team raus, der Rest muss im Camp warten.

Gleich in der Früh um 6 ziehen die Konstrukteure los, es wird geballert was das Zeug hält, wie im Krieg. Leider kommen sie ohne Beute zurück, alles Wild ist auf der Flucht.

Nach ausgiebigem Frühstück und ein bisschen Fachgesimpel trollen sich die Elektroingenieure raus. Es ist leise. Nach Mittag fällt ein Schuss.
Die Elektroingenieure kehren mit einem stattlichen Wildschwein zurück und braten es am Spies, genießen den Nachmittag mit Bier. Die Konstrukteure bekommen auch ein bisschen.

Der Vertrieb zieht los.

Kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit Schreie, Panik, ein Vertriebler ruft: wir haben sie! Sie sind Riesig! Es sind viele! Es sind Bären! Sie kommen aus dieser Richtung! Und wir sind dann ab jetzt raus, Jungs von der Technik kümmert Euch drum!!


----------



## Heinileini (21 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit Schreie, Panik, ein Vertriebler ruft: wir haben sie! Sie sind Riesig! Es sind viele! Es sind Bären! Sie kommen aus dieser Richtung! Und wir sind dann ab jetzt raus, Jungs von der Technik kümmert Euch drum!!


Diesmal haben eindeutig die Vertriebler gewonnen! Und die Techniker dürfen den BärenDienst erweisen ...


----------



## s_kraut (21 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Diesmal haben eindeutig die Vertriebler gewonnen! Und die Techniker dürfen den BärenDienst erweisen ...


Hauptsache viel und groß! Den Rest darf die Technik  🙈


----------



## s_kraut (22 Oktober 2021)

Zwei Maschinenbaustudenten im dritten Semester treffen sich, einer hat ein neues Fahrrad.
Der andere meint "Geil, neues Fahrrad, dass du dir das leisten kannst"
Sagt der mit dem Fahrrad: "du glaubst nicht, was mir passiert ist. Ich bin zu Fuß durch den Park, kommt eine hübsche Frau auf dem Fahrrad entgegen, legt eine Vollbremsung hin, reißt sich die Kleidung vom Leib und fordert mich auf, zu nehmen was auch immer ich begehre"
Sagt der andere: "richtige Entscheidung, weil die Klamotten hätten dir eh nicht gepasst"


----------



## dingo (23 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wieder Betriebsausflug, diesmal gehts auf die Jagd.
> 
> Drei Teams:
> 1. Konstrukteure
> ...


Ergänzend währe, dass der Vertrieb zur "Teamgeist- Förderung" diesen Betriebsausflug zur Jagd organisiert und bei der Geschäftsführung als Erfolg verkauft


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Macht nix, mir hat erst der Dekan der UNI Kempten erklärt, dass die Schallgeschwindigkeit bei ca. 900kmh liegt. Ah ja, interessant.


1235,5 km/h ... Rundungsfehler können immer mal passieren


----------



## s_kraut (23 Oktober 2021)

dingo schrieb:


> Ergänzend währe, dass der Vertrieb zur "Teamgeist- Förderung" diesen Betriebsausflug zur Jagd organisiert und bei der Geschäftsführung als Erfolg verkauft


Glaub das ist selbsterklärend


----------



## s_kraut (23 Oktober 2021)

Keiner einen am Start heut..?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Theorie ist wenn du alles weißt aber nichts funktioniert. Praxis ist wenn alles funktioniert aber niemand weiß warum. Bei Programmieren ist Praxis und Theorie vereint. Nichts funktioniert und niemand weiß warum.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Warum können amerikanische Programmierer Weihnachten (25. Dezember) nicht von Halloween (31. Oktober) unterscheiden? Antwort: Weil 31(oct) = 25(dez)


----------



## Blockmove (24 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Theorie ist wenn du alles weißt aber nichts funktioniert. Praxis ist wenn alles funktioniert aber niemand weiß warum. Bei Programmieren ist Praxis und Theorie vereint. Nichts funktioniert und niemand weiß warum.


Das passt nicht zu "Fun zum Feierabend" sondern das sind  "Weise Worte"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Witz aus dem Win95 Zeitalter:



> Woran erkennt man, dass auf einem PC Windows installiert ist? Die Aufschrift auf der Reset-Taste ist nicht mehr lesbar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Bill Gates hat eine Audienz beim Papst und macht ihm ein Angebot:
“Ich biete ihnen 100 Millionen Dollar, wenn sie das ‘Vater unser’ ändern.”
“Was haben sie sich den vorgestellt?” will der Papst wissen. “Es soll heißen: Unser tägliches Windows gib uns heute”, antwortet Bill.
Der Papst überlegt kurz und greift zum Telefon: “Sofort den Vertrag mit den Bäckern kündigen.”


----------



## Heinileini (24 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, dass auf einem PC Windows installiert ist? Die Aufschrift auf der Reset-Taste ist nicht mehr lesbar.


Reset-*Taste*??? War das nicht ein winziges Löchlein irgendwo an der Rückseite/Unterseite, wo man drin rumstochern musste?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Was macht man als erstes nachdem man Windows aufgesetzt hat? Man öffnet den Internet Explorer und lädt FireFox runter.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Reset-*Taste*??? War das nicht ein winziges Löchlein irgendwo an der Rückseite/Unterseite, wo man drin rumstochern musste?


Der Reset-Taster war "damals" meist gut erreichbar, nicht ohne Grund. Gleich neben dem Turbo-Knopf 🏍🏎️


----------



## Aventinus (25 Oktober 2021)

Woher hast du denn das Bild? Gibts sowas noch bei Google? Und ich weiß bis heute nicht wozu der Turbo-Schalter war - hat den jemals wer ausgeschaltet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2021)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Und ich weiß bis heute nicht wozu der Turbo-Schalter war


Damit konnte man die Taktfrequenz des Prozessors ändern ( inkl. Bustakt ), z.B. von 33 auf 66 MHz


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2021)

Aventinus schrieb:


> hat den jemals wer ausgeschaltet.





> *Beibehalten wurde die Turbo-Taste auch in späteren Modellen aus Marketing-Gründen*: Die Turbo-Taste suggerierte einen „Turbo-Modus“, der entsprechende Geschwindigkeit versprach. Unterstützt wurde dies durch entsprechende Frequenz-Displays, die nicht die tatsächliche Taktfrequenz, sondern eine durch Benchmarking ermittelte Vergleichsfrequenz anzeigten, die deutlich höher als die tatsächliche Frequenz und insgesamt wenig aussagekräftig war.* Nötig war die Taste in der Regel nicht mehr, die Rechner verblieben üblicherweise dauerhaft im Turbo-Modus.*


Da sind sie wieder, die Marketingler

Quelle:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo-Taste


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2021)

Das ist wie bei TIA da wird auch bei jeder Version bzw. Update 
versprochen das schneller, besser und stabiler läuft. 
In Wirklichkeit bemerkt man keinen Unterschied.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2021)




----------



## JSEngineering (25 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


>


wie da wohl die Messung der Schleifenimpedanz ausfällt...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Oktober 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> wie da wohl die Messung der Schleifenimpedanz ausfällt...


Nicht Unterirdisch


----------



## Mrtain (25 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


>


Der könnte den Darwin-Award gewinnen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Der könnte den Darwin-Award gewinnen


Mein Favorit beim Darwin Award ist der Typ der eine Jato Rakete auf auf seinen alten Impalla montiert hat und innerhalb weniger Sekunden um die 480kmh nachts alleine auf einer öffentlichen Straße in der Wüste erreicht hat. Die Trümmer waren damals ja über mehrere Kilometer verteilt und von ihm hat man nur noch kleine Fragmente gefunden.



> The vehicle quickly reached a speed of between 250 and 300 mph and continued at that speed, under full power, for an additional 20-25 seconds.





> The soon-to-be pilot experienced G-forces usually reserved for dog-fighting F-14 jocks under full afterburners.



https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/JATO
https://darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin1995-04.html


Jato im Einsatz ( ab 0:44 )


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Oktober 2021)

Zwei Kollegen im Gespräch:

Ulli: Ich fliege nächste Woche nach Thailand in den Urlaub.
Thomas: Oh, du Sau!
Ulli: Nee nee nee, ich nehme meine Frau mit.
Thomas: Oh, du dumme Sau!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Oktober 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Der könnte den Darwin-Award gewinnen


Warum? Sind da Haifische im Becken?


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Oktober 2021)

> Warum? Sind da Haifische im Becken?



Man muss schon Vertrauen zum FI haben.


----------



## Zombie (26 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mein Favorit beim Darwin Award ist der Typ der eine Jato Rakete auf auf seinen alten Impalla montiert hat und innerhalb weniger Sekunden um die 480kmh nachts alleine auf einer öffentlichen Straße in der Wüste erreicht hat. Die Trümmer waren damals ja über mehrere Kilometer verteilt und von ihm hat man nur noch kleine Fragmente gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ein Mythos. Wurde bei Mythbusters mehrfach versucht nachzustellen.


----------



## Mrtain (26 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Warum? Sind da Haifische im Becken?


🙄


----------



## s_kraut (26 Oktober 2021)

Hat jetzt zwar langsam nix mehr mit Strom zu tun, aber  trotzdem nice try!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2021)




----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57003


Versatz ist Versatz.
😜


----------



## s_kraut (26 Oktober 2021)

Biegeradius nicht eingehalten, Heizungsrohr hatte kleineren Ableitwiderstand als der Verbraucher.


----------



## JSEngineering (26 Oktober 2021)




----------



## Aventinus (26 Oktober 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57015


Das hatten wir schon, da wurde festgestellt, dass die Zange rot-gelb sein müsste


----------



## s_kraut (26 Oktober 2021)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon, da wurde festgestellt, dass die Zange rot-gelb sein müsste


Das hatten wir schon, da wurde festgestellt, dass eine der beiden Backen der Zange brechen könnte..


			https://www.sps-forum.de/attachments/1629233399405-png.55870/


----------



## JSEngineering (26 Oktober 2021)

😱 Ich entschuldige mich für die Wiederholung


----------



## NBerger (26 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57003


Sorry, was sehe ich denn hier ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Sorry, was sehe ich denn hier ?


Der Verband der Steine ist nicht Ideal, Kreuzfugen.


----------



## s_kraut (26 Oktober 2021)

Apropos Wiederholung:

Interdisziplinäres Studentenprojekt geht dem Ende zu, ein selbst gebauter Ralley-Car mit umfänglicher Ausstattung aller Disziplinen wird getestet.
Was eignet sich besser als eine Passüberquerung?
Dabei sind Maschinenbauer, Elektrotechniker und IT´ler...

Hochwärts läuft es, der Benziner treibt, der Elektroantrieb boostet, der Controller verteilt die Last optimal und sorgt für eine geile Fahrt.

Auf der Abfahrt scheint es Probleme zu geben, beide Hinterradbremsen fallen aus, mit Müh und Not schaffen es die Drei mit einigen blauen Flecken und Schrammen runter. Sie sind halt jetzt im falschen Tal....

Maschinenbauer meint, lass uns ein paar Bäume fällen, wir bauen Wurfanker......wenn wir dann wieder so schnell werden, werfen wir sie ab und winden uns damit durch die Serpentinen.
Elektrotechniker meint irgendetwas von Puls-Pause-Modulation für die verbleibenden Bremsen...weder Mechanik noch IT verstehen dass er ABS meint.
ITler meint lass uns einfach nochmal hoch fahren, dann starten wir die CPU neu und schauen ob es doch funktioniert...


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit Schreie, Panik, ein Vertriebler ruft: wir haben sie! Sie sind Riesig! Es sind viele! Es sind Bären! Sie kommen aus dieser Richtung! Und wir sind dann ab jetzt raus, Jungs von der Technik kümmert Euch drum!!


Noch schlimmer sind die Vertriebler, die dann nicht raus sind, sondern während des Projektverlaufs den Bären mit immer neuen Geschenken versuchen zu besänftigen und zu bequatschen und den Technikern von weitem kluge Ratschläge geben......


----------



## s_kraut (27 Oktober 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer sind die Vertriebler, die dann nicht raus sind, sondern während des Projektverlaufs den Bären mit immer neuen Geschenken versuchen zu besänftigen und zu bequatschen und den Technikern von weitem kluge Ratschläge geben......


Genau, weil nicht dass er beißt und einen glücklichen und zutraulichen Bären kann man bei der nächsten Jagd einfacher kriegen  🤠


----------



## erzteufele (27 Oktober 2021)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2021)

Geh weg oder Gehweg


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Oktober 2021)

aufgenommen in Holland...
ein Container mit genau zwei Türen...


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Der hat ja noch ein Fenster.
Leiter wäre hilfreich.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Oktober 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57042
> 
> aufgenommen in Holland...
> ein Container mit genau zwei Türen...


Duidelijk verhaal


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)




----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Wenn Du schon in Mindelheim warst, hättest Du Tussenhausen und Türkheim fotografieren sollen.


----------



## knabi (28 Oktober 2021)

Da hätte ich auch noch eins aus meiner alten Heimat   :






...und dann noch ein paar aus der Nähe:















Gruß

Holger


----------



## PN/DP (28 Oktober 2021)

Da war ich schon als Kind:









						Lustige Ortsschilder
					

Lustige Ortsschilder und Autokennzeichen und sonstige witzige Hinweise, die ich auf Reisen gefunden habe :... bei Rot kann ich machen, was ich will? gefun...




					gerold-dreyer.de


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Bist Du auch mal von Elend nach Sorge gefahren?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Oktober 2021)

Eins habt ihr vergessen:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 Oktober 2021)




----------



## hapr (28 Oktober 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Bist Du auch mal von Elend nach Sorge gefahren?


Gibt es da immer noch das Wirtshaus Hunger?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

hapr schrieb:


> Gibt es da immer noch das Wirtshaus Hunger?


Nein, aber den Gasthof "Zum Henker"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57065


Da kann man noch nachlegen:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)




----------



## knabi (28 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ohne Worte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 57068


Naja, das gibt's ja nun nicht mehr:






						Fugging (Gemeinde Tarsdorf) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Das Treiben an den Ortschildern ist den Dorfbewohnern wohl zu viel geworden.....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## hapr (28 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, aber den Gasthof "Zum Henker"


Hab's nun gefunden. Wurde umbenannt.
Waldbad-Schenke in Elend​Sind wohl doch bei dem Familiennamen einige Gäste in der Umgebung weggeblieben ;-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

hapr schrieb:


> Hab's nun gefunden. Wurde umbenannt.
> Waldbad-Schenke in Elend​Sind wohl doch bei dem Familiennamen einige Gäste in der Umgebung weggeblieben ;-)


😂😂😂 "Elend im Harz" 😂😂😂


----------



## hapr (28 Oktober 2021)

Genau, und Sorge ist gleich nebenan. Das klingt nicht besser 😉
Da hilft höchstens noch ein Schierker Feuerstein.


----------



## Aventinus (29 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)




----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ohne Worte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 57068



und das im 6000. Beitrag in diesem Thread. Schäm dich ......


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)

Der kleine Sohn kommt weinend zur Mutter: "Papi hat sich mit dem Hammer auf den Daumen geschlagen!"
Die Mutter erstaunt: "Deshalb brauchst du doch nicht zu weinen!"
Der Sohn: "Erst habe ich ja auch noch gelacht!"


----------



## thomass5 (29 Oktober 2021)

hapr schrieb:


> Genau, und Sorge ist gleich nebenan. Das klingt nicht besser 😉
> Da hilft höchstens noch ein Schierker Feuerstein.


Oder du fährst mal hier : Ort vorbei. Wobei der Feuerstein auch ganz lecker ist. Den kenn ich noch von diversen BG-Seminaren in Schierke...


----------



## rheumakay (29 Oktober 2021)

dazu passend: Ein Ort bei meiner Schwiegermutter um die Ecke ;-) -> Havelland


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Oktober 2021)

Ein Holländer, jetzt ist mir auch klar warum man Canabis in Deutschland nicht legalisieren will 😂


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2021)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ein Holländer, jetzt ist mir auch klar warum man Canabis in Deutschland nicht legalisieren will 😂


Wo ist eigentlich das Jugendamt, wenn mal etwas aus den Ruder läuft?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich das Jugendamt, wenn mal etwas aus den Ruder läuft?


Die Mutter wollte wohl nicht mit aufs Bild 😂 und der Kommentar der Nachbarn wird sein "Wir wollen einfach mal schlafen"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2021)

Gerade einen Mail bekommen, wofür ich gerade keine Zeit habe,
könnte jemand von euch das übernehmn?



> Hallo !
> 
> Mein Name ist (Gökhan Burcu) Ich freue mich, eine Person wie Sie zu kontaktieren, der ich für dieses mein letztes Projekt auf Erden vertrauen kann. Ich möchte, dass Sie mich gut hören. Mein verstorbener Mann ist vor 7 Jahren gestorben und wir leben seit 32 Jahren ohne Kinder hier in der Türkei, aber er ist gebürtiger Amerikaner und arbeitet als Gesundheitsminister hier in der Türkei. Bevor er starb, hatten wir beide Pläne, eine Wohltätigkeitsorganisation zugunsten der weniger Privilegierten und Armen in der Gesellschaft zu gründen. Aus diesem Grund haben wir hier in der Türkei eine lebenswichtige Kofferraumbox bei der Sicherheitsfirma hinterlegt und diese Kofferbox enthält (5,5 Millionen Euro) Kasten. Da wir keine Kinder haben und seine Familie mich tot sehen will, beschloss ich, eine ehrliche Person zu suchen, die mir helfen kann, meinen letzten Traum auf Erden zu verwirklichen. Im Moment bin ich schwer an chronischem Krebs erkrankt. Mein Arzt sagte, ich kann nicht länger als 2 Monate durchhalten. Deshalb brauche ich Sie, um mir bei diesem meinem letzten Projekt auf Erden zu helfen. Seit vor 3 Wochen kann ich weder sprechen noch laufen und brauche deshalb Ihre Hilfe und ich verspreche Ihnen, dass Sie endlich von diesem Projekt profitieren werden. Ich möchte, dass dieses Geld, das bei der Sicherheitsfirma hinterlegt ist, dazu verwendet wird, eine Wohltätigkeitsorganisation mit meinem Namen zu Gunsten der weniger Privilegierten zu eröffnen, weil es meine höchste Priorität ist und damit ich, selbst wenn ich sterbe, in meinem Grab glücklich bin, dass meine Reichtum wird von Ihnen gut genutzt. Bitte melde dich bei mir, damit ich dir mehr Details zu diesem Projekt mitteilen kann und was du tun kannst, um mich zu unterstützen und zu leiten. Hoffe, von dir zu hören
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gerade einen Mail bekommen, wofür ich gerade keine Zeit habe,
> könnte jemand von euch das übernehmn?


Das eigentlich interessante ist, das es wirklich Leute gibt die das glauben und da über den Tisch gezogen werden.


----------



## Chräshe (1 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das eigentlich interessante ist, das es wirklich Leute gibt die das glauben und da über den Tisch gezogen werden.


Wenn du an nichts mehr glaubst, dann entgehen dir Chancen wie diese: 
https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/10/russin-prinz.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gerade einen Mail bekommen, wofür ich gerade keine Zeit habe,
> könnte jemand von euch das übernehmn?





> Ich freue mich, eine Person *wie Sie* zu kontaktieren


Wie Sie??
Haben die schon irgendwas von gebrochenen Knochen im Zusammenhang mit dir gehört


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

Was nicht passt wird....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2021)

Hut ab, ich hätte die eingeklappten Spiegel mit Türen abgefahren.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was nicht passt wird....


Das kann nur in Belgien. Ich liebe das Niederländische Dialekt. Mein Dialekt is ähnlich. Bin von Nord Brabant


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ein Holländer, jetzt ist mir auch klar warum man Canabis in Deutschland nicht legalisieren will 😂



Und mir wird nun klar, warum Karl Lauterbach für eine kontrollierte Abgabe von Cannabis an Erwachsene plädiert.

Ok, die Wahrheit ist eine andere:


> "Immer häufiger wird dem illegal verkauften Straßen-Cannabis neuartiges Heroin beigemischt, das sich rauchen lässt. Damit werden Cannabis-Konsumenten schnell in eine Heroin-Abhängigkeit getrieben."


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 November 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und mir wird nun klar, warum Karl Lauterbach für eine kontrollierte Abgabe von Cannabis an Erwachsene plädiert.
> 
> Ok, die Wahrheit ist eine andere:


Wenn ich im Frühling mal wieder dahäm bin, nehme ich mir ein paar Ableger mit..


----------



## s_kraut (8 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was nicht passt wird....


Wie geil er den Türstock noch auf zwei verschiedenen Höhen abgesägt hat, damit maximal davon stehen bleibt und trotzdem die Autotür aufgeht


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 November 2021)

Problematisch wird's bei einem Druckverlust im Reifen.


----------



## s_kraut (8 November 2021)

Kollege vom Service war wohl der erste in diesem Jahrtausend, der die Tür zum Grauen geöffnet hat




Oder die Tür war schon auf, weil die Lüfterfilter dicht waren..?


----------



## magier (9 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kollege vom Service war wohl der erste in diesem Jahrtausend, der die Tür zum Grauen geöffnet hat
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 57306
> 
> ...


Mehl ? Gips ?


----------



## Aventinus (9 November 2021)

Löschpulver?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 November 2021)

Zement?


----------



## s_kraut (9 November 2021)

magier schrieb:


> Mehl ? Gips ?


Mehl würde vermutlich schon brennen...Gips schon eher


Aventinus schrieb:


> Löschpulver?


Es wirkt jedenfalls nicht brandfördernd


de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Zement?


Nein, die Schaltung läuft angeblich. Noch nicht bei der ersten Temperatur/Feuchteschwankung zubetoniert ⚒️ 

Es ist ein Mineral, Kalkstein oder sowas.....der Trick scheint zu sein, die Anlage niemals auszuschalten, weil dann sofort der Staub in die Kontakte rein rieseln würde und niemals mehr eingeschaltet werden kann, bis die Profis von der Putzkolonne anrücken  🤠


----------



## s_kraut (9 November 2021)

Apropos, hat jemand geile Bilder zum Thema thermischer Fehler?

Ich war vor zig Jahren mal in Italien, da haben sie erfolgreich versucht, einen Motor vor staubexplosiven Atmosphären zu schützen.
Sie haben einen Plastik-Sack drüber gezogen und mit Klebeband luftdicht gemacht. Ex-Schutz durch Kapselung sozusagen. 

Der Sack hat seinen Zweck erfüllt, während der Bediener ... keine Ahnung was der getrieben hat....irgendwann ging die Anlage aus und nicht mehr an wegen Thermistor-Fehler.

Leider habe ich mich damals nicht getraut das Ergebnis zu fotografieren  🙈 alles ernst genommen, was ich an der Pforte unterschrieben habe.


----------



## Matze001 (10 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kollege vom Service war wohl der erste in diesem Jahrtausend, der die Tür zum Grauen geöffnet hat
> 
> 
> 
> Oder die Tür war schon auf, weil die Lüfterfilter dicht waren..?



So einen Schaltschrank hatte ich mal mit Markus, nicht ganz so krass aber schon nett.
Es war eine Lackieranlage, wir haben etwas programmiert und den Schaltschrank dafür geöffnet,
musste kurz wo anders hin, und in der Zwischenzeit ist eine Putzkolonne gekommen und hat begonnen
die Lackreste von der Decke zu putzen. Fragt euch selbst wie der Schrank und die Laptops das fanden,
und vor allen die Schütze... das war toll


----------



## s_kraut (10 November 2021)

Neben meinen Camping-Tisch kamen Maurer mit Leiter, Eimer und Werkzeug und wollten direkt über mir und meinem VA-Wandschrank mit Bedienpanel ein Loch zu zu mörteln.
Bin notgedrungen so 2m weg, wegen Leiter, Maurergestank und -dreck; weiterprogrammiert. Jeder macht sein Ding.
VA-Panel-Wandschrank hab ich hinterher noch abgeputzt vor der Mörtel fest war.

Als alles fertig war, haben die Maurer telefoniert, wenig später kam die Putzkolonne um den Maurer-Dreck zu beseitigen und man hat sich am Kopf gekratzt weil das Loch für den Staubsaugerschlauch nicht mehr da gewesen ist. Zugemörtelt.
Staubsaugerschlauch zu kurz um außen rum durch die Tür zu fahren..Putzkolone telefoniert und zieht sich zurück.

Mittag.

Nach dem Mittag komm ich auf die Baustelle, alles eingestaubt: Schrank, Campingtisch versaut...Maurer hatten direkt neben dran ein neues Loch durch die Wand gebohrt. Grad noch Glüabt, dack gehss sie nicht von hinten durch meinen Wandschrank kamen. heißt für mich: Feierabend, zurück ins Hotel, da kann man auch programmieren.
Nächster Tag ausgiebig Frühstück mit Blick auf den Neckar, um 10 auf die Baustelle, alles wieder wie am Tage zuvor: Loch in der Wand, Camping-Tisch pikobello.
Bloß war ich dann sehr wachsam ob irgendwo in der Nähe Maurer auftauchen  🤠


----------



## Kabeläffle (11 November 2021)

Wegen Chipmangel: VEB Sachsenring nimmt Produktion von Trabant wieder auf
					

Zwickau (dpo) - Der weltweite Chipmangel lähmt auch in Deutschland die Industrie. Autos können nicht fertiggestellt werden, weil die wichtigen Prozess




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## s_kraut (11 November 2021)

Von wegen Chips-Mangel:








						Fabrikverkauf - LORENZ SNACK WORLD - Oberpfälzer Wald - Ihr Urlaub in Bayern, Radfahren, Wandern, Kultur
					

Fabrikverkauf von Chips und Knabbereien




					www.oberpfaelzerwald.de


----------



## nade (13 November 2021)

hehe gerade für freunde der robotik


----------



## nade (13 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das muss AstraZeneca sein ...


boah ne, das ist Museumszeit. Da wo die Handys noch in alles "reingefunkt haben" was Audioausgabe hatte.


----------



## nade (13 November 2021)

Eliot schrieb:


> *Fehlersuche in der Anlage*
> 
> An der Klemmstelle lags wenigstens nicht...


schon etwas älter, aber es ist wie bei einer Schweißnaht, die Naht bricht nicht, sondern das Material daneben. Und hier ist es eben nicht die Klöemmstelle....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2021)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Wegen Chipmangel: VEB Sachsenring nimmt Produktion von Trabant wieder auf
> 
> 
> Zwickau (dpo) - Der weltweite Chipmangel lähmt auch in Deutschland die Industrie. Autos können nicht fertiggestellt werden, weil die wichtigen Prozess
> ...


Wie gut dass ich meine Bestellbestätigung von 1984 aufgehoben habe.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bei Lötkolben habe ich immer noch dieses Stock-Bild vor Augen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist mir in meinem früheren Hobbybastlerdasein auch mal passiert. Ich spüre noch heute den ungeregelten 60W-Lötkolben am Daumen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Mehl würde vermutlich schon brennen...Gips schon eher
> 
> Es wirkt jedenfalls nicht brandfördernd
> 
> ...


Ich hab Jahrenlang in ein Betonwerk geschafft. Viel Zementstsub. Wir haben viel Solid State verwendet


----------



## Heinileini (13 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich hab Jahrenlang in ein Betonwerk geschafft. Viel Zementstsub. Wir haben viel Solid State verwendet


Na ja, einbetonierte Geräte/Bauelemente bezeichnet man aber nicht automatisch als Solid State, nur weil sie einbetoniert sind. 

PS:
Mehlstaub kann seeehr explosiv sein - brennbar ist da eher eine Verharmlosung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Na ja, einbetonierte Geräte/Bauelemente bezeichnet man aber nicht automatisch als Solid State, nur weil sie einbetoniert sind.


Das wäre dann "forever solid state"



Heinileini schrieb:


> Mehlstaub kann seeehr explosiv sein - brennbar ist da eher eine Verharmlosung.


Oh ja, dass kann eine saubere Verpuffung geben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 November 2021)

Leute, die denken, dass die Impfung ihre DNA verändert, sollten das vielleicht als Chance betrachten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2021)




----------



## M-Ott (17 November 2021)

Hab nach einer 8AI Karte für die S7-1200 gegoogelt und bin dem Link zu Farnell gefolgt. man beachte die Adresszeile


----------



## Aventinus (17 November 2021)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Hab nach einer 8AI Karte für die S7-1200 gegoogelt und bin dem Link zu Farnell gefolgt. man beachte die Adresszeile
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 57457


unglücklich abgekürzt...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2021)




----------



## Heinileini (17 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ..........
> Anhang anzeigen 47385
> Anhang anzeigen 47386


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

> Sagt ein Gleisarbeiter zum Anderen: "Die Schiene ist ganz schön hart!"
> Antwortet der Andere: "Dann nimm dir doch ne Weiche!'"





> Zwei Betrunkene wanken auf den Bahngleisen nach Hause.
> "Die Treppe hört wohl nie auf!" flucht der Eine.
> Darauf der Andere: "Wenn nur das Geländer nicht so niedrig wäre!"





> "Wann kommt der nächste Zug, Herr Stationsvorsteher?"
> "Das kommt darauf an, wohin Sie wollen."
> "Auf die Toilette!"


----------



## vollmi (22 November 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57532


Für die die es nicht ganz verstehen:
https://www.watson.ch/!774796536


----------



## NBerger (22 November 2021)

Na ist doch toll. Dann sind die wenigastens anfangs noch wurmfrei wenn sie verrecken dahinschieden.
Ob's aber den Faulprozess merklich verlangsamt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Aventinus (2 Dezember 2021)

In der Diskussion um Impfungen finde ich den Vergleich ganz gut gelungen...

https://www.der-postillon.com/search?q=winterreifen


----------



## s_kraut (2 Dezember 2021)

@Admin, könntet ihr bitte einfach Postillon kontaktieren und den daily best off hier rein linken lassen? 









						Um Ernst der Lage zu verdeutlichen: Regierung verknappt Klopapierangebot
					

Berlin (dpo) - Wie hart wird dieser Corona-Winter wirklich? Die Bundesregierung geht offenbar vom Schlimmsten aus und nutzt nun einen besonderen Trick




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2021)

Gerade in einem Beckhoff Handbuch gefunden, wie Recht sie doch haben. Wenn sich doch nur jeder daran halten würde:
( PS: Diese Anleitung ist 839 Seiten lang )


----------



## dekuika (6 Dezember 2021)

Man kann es aber auch übertreiben. 
Auszug aus dem Reparaturhandbuch Mercedes G-Klasse:
Auch wenn ein Multimeter ein nützliches Messgerät darstellt  kann es in ungeübten Händen große Zerstörungen hervorrufen.
......
Zum Wechsel der Glühkerzen benötigt man einen Gabelschlüssel mit einer Schlüsselweite von 20,8 mm. Hat man keinen zur Hand, kann man sich notdürftig mit einem 21mm Gabelschlüssel behelfen.

Als ich das gelesen habe  lag ich vor Lachen erst mal am Boden.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> 1. Auch wenn ein Multimeter ein nützliches Messgerät darstellt  kann es in ungeübten Händen große Zerstörungen hervorrufen.
> ......
> 2. Zum Wechsel der Glühkerzen benötigt man einen Gabelschlüssel mit einer Schlüsselweite von 20,8 mm. Hat man keinen zur Hand, kann man sich notdürftig mit einem 21mm Gabelschlüssel behelfen


1.:
Wenn es ein kostspieliges Multimeter ist, kann das Messen einer Spannung in einem StromMessBereich teuer werden
oder, wenn die ungeübten Hände sich in MultiMeterWeitwurf üben.

2.:
Es muss aber ein nagelneuer 21mm Gabelschlüssel sein, ohne jeglichen Abrieb an den SchlüsselFlächen ... 
oder ein uralter, an dem sich genügend dicke PatinaSchichten gebildet haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> kann das Messen einer Spannung in einem StromMessBereich teuer werden


Oder Messungen an der Zündspule


----------



## Heinileini (6 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder Messungen an der Zündspule


Stimmt, Michaël! Das hatte ich irgendwie ausgeblendet, weil da etwas von GlühKerzen stand.


----------



## dekuika (6 Dezember 2021)

Gut, wenn jemand im 20A Strommeßbereich am Steuergerät Spannungen messen will, geht das auch schief. Aber die Bemerkung mit dem Gabelschlüssel fand ich super, zumal der Gabelschlüssel auch noch skizziert war. Nicht das noch jemand einen Gabelstapler verwendet.


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Bin gerade mal wieder drüber gestolpert:


----------



## hucki (9 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Bin gerade mal wieder drüber gestolpert:



Eigentlich ist das von Justus Donner...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2021)

Der Trommler hat seinen Spaß ( ab 1:30 min )


----------



## s_kraut (13 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Trommler hat seinen Spaß ( ab 1:30 min )


Der heizt ein!


----------



## Holzmichl (13 Dezember 2021)

Ich glaub bei der Aktion war ich im Publikum 🍻


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 Dezember 2021)

Stümper!

Erste Goldene Regel die man als Drummer lernt:
Man haut NIEMALS gleichzeitig auf Blech und Fell!
Achtet mal bei was auch immer drauf wo getrommelt wird,
da haben Fell und Blech immer Versatz!
Das macht ein gutes Arrangement aus.

Gruß Timo

P.S.: Aber Ja, abgehen kann der Typ einwandfrei!!! 🤣


----------



## vollmi (14 Dezember 2021)

Der Toppt das:


----------



## Frohnius (14 Dezember 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2021)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 Dezember 2021)

Die 3 G gefällt mir


----------



## Frohnius (16 Dezember 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Dezember 2021)




----------



## Frohnius (21 Dezember 2021)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2021)

Mal eine saubere Arbeit ...


----------



## vollmi (22 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mal eine saubere Arbeit ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58205


Ist auf jedenfall sicher.


----------



## infomike (22 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mal eine saubere Arbeit ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58205


Aber der PE sollte doch auch noch Durchgängig verdrahtet werden 🤪
🤪🤪


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2021)

infomike schrieb:


> Aber der PE sollte doch auch noch Durchgängig verdrahtet werden 🤪
> 🤪🤪


Stimmt. Den PE einfach abzwicken, geht schon mal gar nicht.

Ob der Kandidat immer noch die Werkstatt fegt?


----------



## Heinileini (22 Dezember 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ob der Kandidat immer noch die Werkstatt fegt?


Dafür hat er keine Zeit. Er muss doch den Nachschub an Sicherungen heranschaffen.


----------



## JSEngineering (22 Dezember 2021)

vielleicht wollte er ja einen Übertrager bauen und das war der erste Versuch


----------



## NBerger (23 Dezember 2021)

Quatsch das ist Potentialtrennung


----------



## winnman (23 Dezember 2021)

Übertrager: Wie so erster Versuch? bei der richtigen Frequenz ist das doch ein super Übertrager


----------



## hucki (28 Dezember 2021)




----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2021)

@hucki 

Ich kenn so manches SPS-Programm das im Prinzip genauso aussieht.
OK. Querverweis geht in der SPS schneller als bei der Schützsteuerung


----------



## Heinileini (28 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich kenn so manches SPS-Programm das im Prinzip genauso aussieht.


Der Erfinder des Wortes 'SpaghettiCode' hatte mit Sicherheit genau dieses Bild vor Augen.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 58241


Wann warst Du bei mir in der Arbeit?


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wann warst Du bei mir in der Arbeit?


Arbeiten wir im gleichen Laden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2021)

Na wenigstens haben Sie die Drähte oben neben dem Schütz,
ein wenig mit Kabelbinder zusammen gebunden.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

Auch ein Künstler.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 58241


... den Schrank kenne ich auch, und die Schaltschranktüren darf man im Betrieb nur sehr vorsichtig bewegen, weil da sind als HMI Drehspul-Zeigerinstrumente mit Grenzwertkontakten verbaut?

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (28 Dezember 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... weil da sind als HMI Drehspul-Zeigerinstrumente mit Grenzwertkontakten verbaut?


HMI = hand made instruments ? 



PN/DP schrieb:


> ... und die Schaltschranktüren darf man im Betrieb nur sehr vorsichtig bewegen, weil ...


... die von RN hochwohlgelobten Kabelbinder zu stramm festgezurrt sind!


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2021)

H-ochgradig M-arode I-nstabil


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2021)

Scheiß auf die Bits und Bytes. Wenn ich groß bin werde ich Modedesigner.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2021)

Die kann auch einen Kartoffelsack anziehen, sieht immer noch gut aus … die braucht keinen Designer


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die kann auch einen Kartoffelsack anziehen, sieht immer noch gut aus … die braucht keinen Designer


Ach bei dem ganzen Silicon passt sie besser ins Sanitärforum


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ach bei dem ganzen Silicon passt sie besser ins Sanitärforum


Och man! Du kannst einem aber auch jede Illusion rauben!
Aber ich glaube eigentlich schon, dass an ihr alles echt ist.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Och man! Du kannst einem aber auch jede Illusion rauben!
> Aber ich glaube eigentlich schon, dass an ihr alles echt ist.



Endlich eine sinnvolle Diskussion auf hohem Niveau hier im Forum.
Eine wohltuende Abwechslung zu Corona, Impfen und Politik.


----------



## Hesse (29 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


>


Zählt dies auch zu:

„Arbeiten unter Spannung ?“


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Dezember 2021)




----------



## hucki (29 Dezember 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 58241


Fertig:


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2021)




----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

Erklär doch bitte einem Dinosaurier was mimimimimi ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Erklär doch bitte einem Dinosaurier was mimimimimi ist.


Frühes hieß das Heulsusen









						Warum Mimimi unbedingt in den nächsten Duden muss - WELT
					

Heulsusen bekommen es oft zu hören und zu lesen: Mimimi ist ein noch nicht sehr altes Wort. Es gehört einer seltenen Gattung von Neuprägungen an. Nicht nur deshalb wird es uns lange erhalten bleiben.




					www.welt.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Erklär doch bitte einem Dinosaurier was mimimimimi ist.


Das habe ich sogar gewusst und ich bin schon alt.


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Erklär doch bitte einem Dinosaurier was mimimimimi ist.








Dinosauriergerecht genug?
😂


----------



## dekuika (30 Dezember 2021)

Es gibt halt solche und solche Dinos. Ich gehöre zu den zweiten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Januar 2022)

Endlich Wochenende 😁



😁


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Januar 2022)

😅


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Och man! Du kannst einem aber auch jede Illusion rauben!
> Aber ich glaube eigentlich schon, dass an ihr alles echt ist.


Das kann ich erst beurteilen, wenn ich auch Video Teil 2 gesehen habe ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das kann ich erst beurteilen, wenn ich auch Video Teil 2 gesehen habe ...


Ich bin zwar kein Frauenarzt, aber ich kann es mir ja mal ansehen .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Januar 2022)




----------



## JSEngineering (14 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 58570


Das geht auch größer:



Die Kernbohr-Firma hatte sich aber den Raum vorher von innen angesehen! Die hätten wissen sollen, daß komplett an der Außenwand Heizkörper sitzen...


----------



## Hesse (14 Januar 2022)

Der Fachmann : “ immer die richtigen Prüfaufkleber zur Hand“


----------



## blackpeat (14 Januar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Der Fachmann : “ immer die richtigen Prüfaufkleber zur Hand“


Wo bekommt man die Aufkleber her?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Januar 2022)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die Aufkleber her?


In Hessen 😆


----------



## blackpeat (14 Januar 2022)

Hab's gefunden, leider sind die "wichtigen" ausverkauft.









						Klebespaß
					

Nur die besten Klebis!




					loet.bar


----------



## Hesse (14 Januar 2022)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Hab's gefunden, leider sind die "wichtigen" ausverkauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder google : Prüfplakette mit Wunschtext auf Rolle
Machen wir eine „Forums -Sammelbestellung“ ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Der Fachmann : “ immer die richtigen Prüfaufkleber zur Hand“


Mein Favorit:








						Plakette: Provisorium Sticker (10 Stk.)
					

THE REAL ORIGINAL PLAKETTE: Nichts hält so lange wie ein Provisorium! Das weiß nun wirklich jeder.Also sollten auch alle anderen Menschen erfahren, dass deine handwerkliche Höchstleistung die Lösung für die Ewigkeit ist und weil's eine Plakette ist, kannst du direkt auch den ungefähren Zeitraum...




					loet.bar


----------



## hucki (17 Januar 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (17 Januar 2022)

> Please select all squares with 220Ω resistors


Wie im richtigen Leben, hucki!
Auf den meisten FarbUntergründen lassen sich die unterschiedlichen Farben der CodierRinge kaum voneinander unterscheiden.


----------



## hucki (17 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Auf den meisten FarbUntergründen lassen sich die unterschiedlichen Farben der CodierRinge kaum voneinander unterscheiden.


Ist wahrscheinlich zum Verifizieren, dass es sich *nicht* um einen Menschen handelt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Januar 2022)




----------



## hucki (18 Januar 2022)

Beitrag zur Völkerverständigung:




Und bevor auch hier Nachfragen kommen -
Ja, Jägerschnitzel ist 'ne panierte Worscht in Tomatensauce:


----------



## Heinileini (18 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Ja, Jägerschnitzel ist 'ne panierte Worscht in Tomatensauce:


JägerSchnitzel klingt aber sehr kanibalisch, so wie z.B. auch ZigeunerSchnitzel, HolzfällerSteak.

Woraus wird die Worscht denn gemacht?

PS:
Woraus wird TafelSpitz gemacht? Spitz ist doch eine Hunderasse!?

PPS:
Wann kommt endlich die Genderifizierung bei Begriffen wie "Hausmannskost" oder "nach HausfrauenArt"?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> JägerSchnitzel klingt aber sehr kanibalisch, so wie z.B. auch ZigeunerSchnitzel, HolzfällerSteak.
> 
> Woraus wird die Worscht denn gemacht?
> 
> ...


Wenn das die linksgrün-versiffte Sprachpolizei sieht ...


----------



## TheLevel (18 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> PS:
> Woraus wird TafelSpitz gemacht? Spitz ist doch eine Hunderasse!?


Viel schlimmer finde ich Babyöl...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2022)

Achtung, nicht jugendfrei:

>> zur Auflösung, Screenshot machen und Bild mal 180° drehen <<


----------



## Holzmichl (18 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> JägerSchnitzel klingt aber sehr kanibalisch, so wie z.B. auch ZigeunerSchnitzel, HolzfällerSteak.
> 
> Woraus wird die Worscht denn gemacht?
> 
> ...



Hier kommt mir der aus meiner Sicht einzige echte Aufhänger für die Sprachpolizei in den Sinn:

Die altbayrische Metzger-Spezialität einer schwarzgeräucherten Blut-Speckwurst, dem sogenannten "Negerbeidl" 
(Wird bei uns am Dorf als Standard-Preis für den letzten Platz beim Schafkopfturnier vergeben.)


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Januar 2022)

> JägerSchnitzel klingt aber sehr kanibalisch, so wie z.B. auch ZigeunerSchnitzel, HolzfällerSteak.



Ist Senioren-Hals besser?

 Die Pointe von Lektion 2 verstehe ich nicht, das sind doch ganz gewöhnliche Zeitangeben? (zumindest für mich Wessi)


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Pointe von Lektion 2 verstehe ich nicht, das sind doch ganz gewöhnliche Zeitangeben? (zumindest für mich Wessi)


Ich versuche es mal als OssiWessiFali (Ostwestfale):

Bei uns (westlich von Osten) sagen wir viertel *vor* irgendwas oder viertel *nach* irgendwas, z.B. viertel vor fünf (= 04:45) oder viertel nach fünf (= 05:15) - die OrientierungsHilfe wird also direkt im Klartext mitgeliefert. Das verstehen wir Wessis problemlos.

Die Ossis machen es aber immer so, wie wir es bei "halb irgendwas" selbstverständlich noch verstehen. Das Verwirrende für uns ist, dass die Ossis dieses Verfahren bedenkenlos auch auf "Viertel" oder "DreiViertel" anzuwenden verstehen.
"Viertel" bedeutet, das erste Viertel der angebrochenen Stunde ist verstrichen.
"Halb" (eigentlich "ZweiViertel") bedeutet, die ersten beiden Viertel der angebrochenen Stunde sind verstrichen.
"DreiViertel" bedeutet, die ersten drei Viertel der angebrochenen Stunde sind verstrichen.
Bei "Viertel" oder "DreiViertel" verschlägt es uns Wessis immer erst die Sprache, wenn wir so etwas hören und wir geraten unweigerlich ins Grübeln.
Wir kommen nämlich nur mit dem geradzahligen Vielfachen von Viertel klar.
Die Ossis sind da wesentlich flexibler und das beschämt uns Wessis immer wieder auf's neue zutiefst.


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Pointe von Lektion 2 verstehe ich nicht, das sind doch ganz gewöhnliche Zeitangeben? (zumindest für mich Wessi)


Lass mich raten:



Du wohnst im blauen (oder von mir aus auch türkisen) Streifen?


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Bei uns (westlich von Osten) sagen wir viertel *vor* irgendwas ...




"Ich hätte gern 'ne viertel vor Torte."

🤣


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 58693


Dann ist die Lage ja viel ernster, als ich befürchtet hatte, Mario!
Wir Wessis in OstWestFalen sind ja schon fast umzingelt von euch Genies!  🤓



hucki schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern 'ne viertel vor (ganze) Torte...
> 🤣


Du bist ja so bescheiden, Mario! Ein Wessi hätte gleich die ganze Torte gern gehabt.

Aaach, das habe ich wohl falsch verstanden.
Du hättest gern zunächst ein Viertele und dann zusätzlich die ganze Torte?


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dann ist die Lage ja viel ernster, als ich befürchtet hatte, Mario!
> Wir Wessis in OstWestFalen sind ja schon fast umzingelt von euch Genies!  🤓


Umzingelt nicht gerade, da es die Angelsachsen auf ihrer Insel ja auch mit vor/nach handhaben.
Und das sollen Wikipedia zufolge sogar mehr Menschen auf der Welt verstehen als Kantonesisch.


Übrigens gibt's genau genommen noch 2 Varianten mehr:


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2022)




----------



## vollmi (20 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Umzingelt nicht gerade, da es die Angelsachsen auf ihrer Insel ja auch mit vor/nach handhaben.
> Und das sollen Wikipedia zufolge sogar mehr Menschen auf der Welt verstehen als Kantonesisch.
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie sagen die verschiedenen Teile. zehn ab zehn? oder zwanzig vor elf?

weil "viersechstelelf" hört sich irgendwie komisch an, genau wie "zweiundvierzigsechzigstelelf".


----------



## knabi (20 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Beitrag zur Völkerverständigung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58641
> 
> ...


Leider wird "Ostdeutsch" immer mit sächsisch


hucki schrieb:


> Beitrag zur Völkerverständigung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58641
> 
> ...




Bitte bitte bitte: Sachsen ist Teil von Ostdeutschland = Ja.
Ostdeutsche sind Sachsen = NEIN!!!!!! Es gibt tatsächlich auch Bevölkerungsgruppen in Ostdeutschland, die keine Sachsen sind! Und "Bemme" ist ein sächsisches Wort und kein Ostdeutsches. Genauso wie sicher kein Niedersachse "Gspusi" sagt  ...
Die Redewendung "es jörscht" habe ich als alter Ossi noch nie gehört. Und "Anorak" ist tatsächlich ein Lehnwort aus der Sprache der Eskimos (vorsicht Sprachpolizei - darf man - glaube ich - auch nicht mehr sagen/schreiben...).

Gruß aus der Mitte Ostdeutschlands 🤣

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Und "Anorak" ist tatsächlich ein Lehnwort aus der Sprache der Eskimos


Sagt man in NRW auch.

Aber wieder zurück zum Fun:


----------



## knabi (20 Januar 2022)

Da fand ich das hier noch passender (ich glaube, das gab es hier schon mal):


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Und "Bemme" ist ein sächsisches Wort und kein Ostdeutsches. Genauso wie sicher kein Niedersachse "Gspusi" sagt  ...
> Die Redewendung "es jörscht" habe ich als alter Ossi noch nie gehört.


Sind bei uns am Nordharz in Sachsen-Anhalt am Rande zu Niedersachsen beides Standardphrasen.
Das ö in jörscht (wird vermutlich auch aus dem Sächsischen stammen) hat allerdings hier schon einen sehr starken i-Klang.


----------



## MFreiberger (20 Januar 2022)

Moin,

Wörter mit "ö" haben häufig (nicht immer) ihren Ursprung in Ostwestfalen.

https://www.amazon.de/Pölter-Plörre-Pinöckel-Grundwortschatz-Überleben/dp/3000142495

Auch aus OWL:
"Ach, komm, geh!"
"Das geht mir langsam zu schnell."

Also Wörter werden in anderem Zusammenhang verwendet. Wenn sie aus diesem anderen Zusammenhang wieder mit den gegenteiligen Wörtern aus dem Ursprungszusammenhang zusammenkommen, wirds komisch.

Noch etwas ist die Namensgebung, nämlich dass man den Nachnamen zuerst nennt und ohne Leerzeichen den Vornamen anhängt:
Beispiel
"Das ist der HeitmannEmil" (vielleicht ist das in anderen Regionen auch so?)
Ganz kurios ist, dass z.T. die Söhne einfach mit dem Vornamen der Väter gerufen werden; kommt aber eher selten vor.


Da will ich noch einen Klassiker anfügen:
"Stadien, die nach Frauen benannt werden? Wie soll das dann heißen? "Fritz Walter seine Frau ihr Stadion"?"

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## jensemann (20 Januar 2022)

Also von "jörscht" hab ich als gebürtiger Oberlausitzer (Ostsachsen) und seit 30 Jahren in Niedersachsen lebender noch nie was gehört. Meine Eltern stammten aus dem Magdeburger und Harzer Raum und auch da kam mir das nie unter. Wenns ordentlich regnet, dann schifft's wie Sau, oder es jaucht oder es schüttet.
Und die Anrede mit dem Familiennamen und direkt angehängtem Vornamen kenne ich auch. Zusätzlich kann man auch noch den aktuellen Beruf an den Nachnamen hängen.  Ich worde zum Henschel-Tischler geschickt, also dem Schreiner, der Henschel heisst. Wir hatten auch einen Schmidt-Schmied, sowie einen Müller-Schmied im Ort


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2022)

Hab' da noch 'n paar Teilungen.

Fangen wir im Norden an:


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2022)

NRW:


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2022)

Hessen:


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2022)

Bayern:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2022)




----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2022)

Leider nicht ganz so witzig


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Leider nicht ganz so witzig


In der unteren Kette fehlt noch:
"Ich weiß ja nicht, sollen ich das bauen? Da sind ja so viele Sachen die in keiner Norm fix beschrieben sind. Da müsste ich ja selber eine Entscheidung treffen. Da könnte ja was passieren. Ach ich weiß ja nicht. Vielleicht warten wir erst mal ab"


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Leider nicht ganz so witzig


Um es in einem Zitat zu sagen:


			
				Sheldom Cooper (The Big Bang Theory) schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist witzig, weil es wahr ist!


----------



## knabi (21 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 58733


Das kenne ich auch, meine Frau sagt zu mir. "Wieso guckst Du denn ständig nach oben????", wenn ich mir in irgendeinem Einkaufscentrum die Kabeltrassen oder die Leitungsverlegung betrachte , statt ihr mit dem Einkaufwagen hinterherzuhechten ...

Gruß Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Januar 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch, meine Frau sagt zu mir. "Wieso guckst Du denn ständig nach oben????", wenn ich mir in irgendeinem Einkaufscentrum die Kabeltrassen oder die Leitungsverlegung betrachte , statt ihr mit dem Einkaufwagen hinterherzuhechten ...
> 
> Gruß Holger


Sie soll doch froh sein. Besser als wenn du ständig anderen Frauen hinterher schaust 😂


----------



## pjoddi (21 Januar 2022)

> knabi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Wieso guckst Du denn ständig nach oben????", wenn ich mir in irgendeinem Einkaufscentrum die Kabeltrassen oder die Leitungsverlegung betrachte
> ...


----------



## hucki (22 Januar 2022)




----------



## Chris666 (22 Januar 2022)

Alternativ den hier


----------



## thomass5 (23 Januar 2022)

Gerade gefunden: https://media.ccc.de/v/rc3-2021-chaoszone-677-elektrogruselkabi#t=4


----------



## mbgar (24 Januar 2022)




----------



## hucki (28 Januar 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (28 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 58895


8080 könnte ein alter Jahrgang von Intel sein.


----------



## Chris666 (28 Januar 2022)




----------



## Hesse (28 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn man eine hochverfügbare Anlage bauen muss, die 10 Jahre keine Stillstände haben darf,



Dazu zählt zum Beispiel der Kaffeeautomat .....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Januar 2022)




----------



## nade (29 Januar 2022)

ich sags ja immer schon. heilisch karlsche is medezin gegen alles.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)




----------



## knabi (4 Februar 2022)




----------



## knabi (4 Februar 2022)

ebay-Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Rudi (4 Februar 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 59016


Und was willst Du damit sagen ?


----------



## knabi (4 Februar 2022)

Ich will damit gar nichts sagen - schließlich bin ich nicht der Urheber. Da wir uns hier in der Rubrik "Fun zum Feierabend befinden" - ich find's lustig.

Das ist alles.

Was willst Du mit Deiner Antwort sagen?


----------



## Frohnius (6 Februar 2022)




----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (6 Februar 2022)

Einfach nur kurz entspannen.


----------



## Frohnius (8 Februar 2022)




----------



## ducati (9 Februar 2022)

Aus nem Siemens Handbuch: (7)


Und da sag noch einer, die Siemenspraktikanten haben keinen Humor😂


----------



## Matze001 (9 Februar 2022)

Das ist perfekt für die nächste Runde Scrabble...


----------



## vollmi (9 Februar 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das ist perfekt für die nächste Runde Scrabble...


Auf welches Scrabblebrett soll das denn noch draufpassen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Februar 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das ist perfekt für die nächste Runde Scrabble...


Gehört in jede Abschlussprüfung der Automatisierungstechniker.
Lehrer: "Einmal an die Tafel schreiben bitte"


----------



## ducati (9 Februar 2022)

irgendwie macht das ganze technisch auch nichtmal Sinn, was hat der Potentialausgleich an der Stelle mit dem Rückwandbus zu tun?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2022)

Was ich da auch nicht verstehe, ist Erden die jetzt die Thermoelemente,
genau das macht doch den Vorteil bei ungeerdeten kaputt.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Februar 2022)

Aber das müsst ihr dann auch mit den Rückwandbusanschaltungspotentialausgleichsleitungsmessgerätfürbesondereanforderungeninderautomatisierungstechnik überprüfen ob das korrekt durchgeführt wurde. Was eine Erdung aller Elemente bewirken soll weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## ducati (9 Februar 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Was eine Erdung aller Elemente bewirken soll weiß ich auch nicht.


Wenn Du die Eingänge nicht erdest, läuft u.U. durch Induktion usw. die Gleichtaktspannung hoch. Also das Potential der Eingänge darf untereinander sowie zur Masse nicht zu hoch werden. Bei der 7KF00 z.B. maximal 10V...


bei der 7PF00:


bei der 7QF00:


----------



## Krumnix (9 Februar 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Aber das müsst ihr dann auch mit den Rückwandbusanschaltungspotentialausgleichsleitungsmessgerätfürbesondereanforderungeninderautomatisierungstechnik überprüfen ob das korrekt durchgeführt wurde. Was eine Erdung aller Elemente bewirken soll weiß ich auch nicht.


Nein, das ist nicht ganz korrekt, da es Zwischenwörter hat, die man nicht zusammenfügen kann 
Besser:
Rückwandbusanschaltungspotentialausgleichsleitungsautomatisierungstechnikmessgerätvorrichtungsanforderungsdefinition


----------



## Aventinus (10 Februar 2022)

Da kannte ich mal ein Spiel, die Community eine Geschichte schreibt, indem jeder immer wieder drei Worte hintendran hängt. Das geht bei dem Wort bestimmt auch.
*Rückwandbusanschaltungspotentialausgleichsleitungsautomatisierungstechnikmessgerätvorrichtungsanforderungsdefinitionsfreigabeporzess*


----------



## Matze001 (10 Februar 2022)

Oh Gott was habe ich da angefangen... ich wollte doch nur Scrabble spielen...


----------



## electronics1 (11 Februar 2022)

Über solche Gerätebescheibungen braucht Ihr Euch im Moment sowieso nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, z.B. ET200sp F-DI (6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0) wird neuwertig derzeit um schlappe 3000 Öcken angeboten - gefunden hier in einem anderen Fred:
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/knappheit-siemens-panele.105798/page-7


----------



## Aventinus (11 Februar 2022)

Da hätte man vor einem Jahr mal ein paar Scheine investieren sollen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Februar 2022)

Jemand ne neue Job? Bein Vorstellungsgespräch die sinvolle Schaltung durchsprechen.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Februar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Jemand ne neue Job? Bein Vorstellungsgespräch die sinvolle Schaltung durchsprechen.


Wenn man die Stellenanzeige anschaut, dann weiß man auch warum sie Leute mit Potential brauchen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Februar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn man die Stellenanzeige anschaut, dann weiß man auch warum sie Leute mit Potential brauchen


Richtig 👍


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Februar 2022)




----------



## Frohnius (15 Februar 2022)




----------



## Mirko123 (16 Februar 2022)

... und dann pünktlich um 8:55 Uhr beim Metzger in die Schlange stellen, damit die Handwerker auch einen sehen.😉


----------



## s_kraut (16 Februar 2022)

Dann eine Runde spazieren, Flaschen sammeln und pünktlich Mittags in Supermarkt und zwei fette Tüten Pfandflaschen abgeben...dabei natürlich auch ein paar Nicht-Pfand-Flaschen und Flaschen, die für den Scanner nicht erkennbar sind in den Automat stecken. 
Geht nicht? Muss doch gehen...mit viel Muße, vielleicht frisst er sie ja irgendwann.
Dabei kann man auch mal publikumswirksam über die Technik schimpfen.


----------



## Frohnius (16 Februar 2022)

und dann noch minutenlang an der kasse nach kleingeld suchen, bis die kassiererin hilft ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Dann eine Runde spazieren, Flaschen sammeln und pünktlich Mittags in Supermarkt und zwei fette Tüten Pfandflaschen abgeben...dabei natürlich auch ein paar Nicht-Pfand-Flaschen und Flaschen, die für den Scanner nicht erkennbar sind in den Automat stecken.
> Geht nicht? Muss doch gehen...mit viel Muße, vielleicht frisst er sie ja irgendwann.
> Dabei kann man auch mal publikumswirksam über die Technik schimpfen.


Also mein fast tägliches Highlight ist immer, wenn Oma/Opa´s um 12:15 Uhr mit den ganzen Handwerkern usw 5 Minuten in der Metzgerschlange stehen und dann wenn sie dran sind erst mal sagen "Wir müssen mal überlegen was wir wollen" und dann:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2022)

Ich bin ja schon draußen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2022)

Lidl hat wieder Werkzeug im Angebot, 
zu empfehlen die Rückwärtsackkarre


----------



## Heinileini (16 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Lidl hat wieder Werkzeug im Angebot,
> zu empfehlen die Rückwärtsackkarre


Aber Helmut, das ist doch keine "RückwärstSackkarre", sondern eine Sackkarre für alte Säcke, die sich, wenn sie damit transportiert werden, an den HalteGriffen einen sicheren Halt verschaffen können!


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Februar 2022)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick völlig bescheuert und falsch aus, aber wenn man darüber nachdenkt macht es Sinn.
Das soll ja eine Sackkarre für die Treppe sein und wären die Griffe "normal" angeordnet müsste man tiefer greifen, so wird das vermutlich etwas entspannter sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Sieht auf den ersten Blick völlig bescheuert und falsch


Auf den zweiten Blick auch


----------



## NBerger (16 Februar 2022)

Boah... da habe ich jetzt echt lange für gebraucht (grob 10 Minuten)

*Aber!!!* Ich bin selbst drauf gekommen  Glaube fast für mich gibt's vielleicht doch noch ein Fünkchen Hoffnung...

Das haben BWL'er mit IKEA-Vorbelastung selbst zusammengebastelt


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 Februar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber Helmut, das ist doch keine "RückwärstSackkarre", sondern eine Sackkarre für alte Säcke, die sich, wenn sie damit transportiert werden, an den HalteGriffen einen sicheren Halt verschaffen können!


Also ist das eine Helmutkarre?
*duckundweck*


----------



## Heinileini (16 Februar 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Also ist das eine Helmutkarre?
> *duckundweck*


Frechheit, Timo! Ich habe doch in keinster Weise auch nur angedeutet, dass ich Helmut für einen alten Sack halte ...


----------



## s_kraut (16 Februar 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Boah... da habe ich jetzt echt lange für gebraucht (grob 10 Minuten)
> 
> *Aber!!!* Ich bin selbst drauf gekommen  Glaube fast für mich gibt's vielleicht doch noch ein Fünkchen Hoffnung...
> 
> Das haben BWL'er mit IKEA-Vorbelastung selbst zusammengebastelt


Dachte ich mir das erste mal auch als ich sowas gesehen habe.

Tatsächlich kann es in der Praxis schon eine Hilfe darstellen ..... also wenigstens schaut es so aus wenn man das Ding mal in Action sieht, va. wenn es ein rüstiger Vertriebler bedient.

Für Leute die sich echt schwer tun, ist ein Lift halt ein echter Tipp.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Februar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. sondern eine Sackkarre für alte Säcke, die sich, wenn sie damit transportiert werden, an den HalteGriffen einen sicheren Halt verschaffen können!


Wie bekommen die denn die Hände aus der Kiste?


----------



## hucki (17 Februar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie bekommen die denn die Hände aus der Kiste?


----------



## Frohnius (17 Februar 2022)




----------



## Aventinus (17 Februar 2022)

Das ist ja fast ein Treppenabwärtslifter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (18 Februar 2022)

Aua!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2022)

Auslandssemester, Bachelor, Master, Dipl. Ing oder Dr.
braucht kein Mensch, das sind Qualifikationen die benötigt
werden, auch als SPS-Programmier(er/in/*/allien)


----------



## electronics1 (21 Februar 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Sieht auf den ersten Blick völlig bescheuert und falsch aus, aber wenn man darüber nachdenkt macht es Sinn.
> Das soll ja eine Sackkarre für die Treppe sein und wären die Griffe "normal" angeordnet müsste man tiefer greifen, so wird das vermutlich etwas entspannter sein.


Egal, wie die Griffe montiert sind, ich würde diesem Teleskopgriff prinzipiell nicht vertrauen - bei zu viel Zugkraft treppauf macht sich der Griff selbstständig (in Richtung eigenes Gesicht), und die Sackkarre mitsamt der Ladung ist wieder zügig auf dem Weg nach unten.
🤣 🤣🤣


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2022)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Egal, wie die Griffe montiert sind, ich würde diesem Teleskopgriff prinzipiell nicht vertrauen - bei zu viel Zugkraft treppauf macht sich der Griff selbstständig (in Richtung eigenes Gesicht), und die Sackkarre mitsamt der Ladung ist wieder zügig auf dem Weg nach unten.
> 🤣 🤣🤣


Richtig schwere Lasten weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber so was unhandliches wie eine Waschmaschine z. B. sollte die Karre schon aushalten.

Die Experten von Lidl sind beim Griff-Design tatsächlich in der Minderheit ... oder die Werbeabteilung hat das Teil schlicht falsch zusammengesteckt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2022)

oder man lässt den Praktikant photoshoppen ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> oder man lässt den Praktikant photoshoppen ...
> Anhang anzeigen 59312


Den Verdacht habe ich langsam auch, da ich keinen weiteren Anbieter mit dem Lidl Design gefunden habe.
Woher stammt das Bild denn jetzt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> oder man lässt den Praktikant photoshoppen ...
> Anhang anzeigen 59312


wenn ich mir das so anschaue wird mir schwindelig


----------



## ChristophD (21 Februar 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Den Verdacht habe ich langsam auch, da ich keinen weiteren Anbieter mit dem Lidl Design gefunden habe.
> Woher stammt das Bild denn jetzt?


vermutlich aus einem printprojekt aus dem Briefkasten
Auf der Webseite ist das Design anders








						PARKSIDE Stufen-Sackkarre, belastbar mit 150 kg | LIDL
					

PARKSIDE Stufen-Sackkarre, belastbar mit 150 kg im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand  ✓ Jetzt bestellen!




					www.lidl.de


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das so anschaue wird mir schwindelig


Ich find es bei Tante Google nicht, aber es gibt doch auch ein Bild wo das Wasser ein Aquadukt scheinbar hochfließt.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Februar 2022)

Oder aber, der Praktikant hat nicht "photogeshoppt", sondern die Sackkarre für die Photos einfach falsch zusammengesteckt....


----------



## Heinileini (21 Februar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Oder aber, der Praktikant hat nicht "photogeshoppt", sondern die Sackkarre für die Photos einfach falsch zusammengesteckt....


Die Sachkarre aus #6220 kann man so nicht falsch zusammenstecken. Das Bild ist aus zwei Ansichten aus zwei verschiedenen Blickwinkeln komponiert.
Bzw. es ist aus einem Bild eines falsch zusammengesteckten Apparates durch Spiegelung nur im oberen (oder nur im unteren) Bereich zusammengebastelt.


----------



## hapr (21 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> oder man lässt den Praktikant photoshoppen ...
> Anhang anzeigen 59312


Jo, hat was von Escher. 
😄


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Februar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die Sachkarre aus #6220 kann man so nicht falsch zusammenstecken. Das Bild ist aus zwei Ansichten aus zwei versiedenen Blickwinkeln komponiert.
> Bzw. es ist aus einem Bild eines falsch zusammengesteckten Apparates durch Spiegelung nur im oberen (oder nur im unteren) Bereich zusammengebastelt.


Das hatte ich übersehen. Ich dachte, die Posts bezogen sich noch auf das Bild aus #6.199.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2022)

ich fahre diese Woche noch zu Lidl und schaue mal.
Auf jedem Fall habe ich jetzt das Potential für ein Spammer.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (21 Februar 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (21 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich fahre diese Woche noch zu Lidl und schaue mal.


Also ab sofort keine Werbung mehr hier für die Lidl-SackKarre! Sonst werden alle Exemplare vergriffen sein, wenn Helmut zu Lidl kommt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Also ab sofort keine Werbung mehr hier für die Lidl-SackKarre! Sonst werden alle Exemplare vergriffen sein, wenn Helmut zu Lidl kommt!


Eigentlich brauche ich keine, dann muss ich jetzt auch noch den Sperrmüll bestellen.
Was tut man nicht alles um ...


----------



## Heinileini (21 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was tut man nicht alles um ...


... hier im Forum eine Diskussion, die sich im Kreise dreht, endlich durch einen klaren, handfesten Beweis abzuschliessen!
Das nenne ich Engagement, Helmut! DANKE!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Februar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... hier im Forum eine Diskussion, die sich im Kreise dreht, endlich durch einen klaren, handfesten Beweis abzuschliessen!


Na Gott sei Dank. Dann wieder zurück zum Thema

Es gibt immer eine Lösung:


----------



## Heinileini (21 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank. Dann wieder zurück zum Thema
> 
> Es gibt immer eine Lösung:


Stimmt! Um beim Thema zu bleiben:


----------



## BravoSierra (21 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank. Dann wieder zurück zum Thema
> 
> Es gibt immer eine Lösung:
> Anhang anzeigen 59317


Ohne Rädle.
Wie ein kleiner Container


----------



## jensemann (22 Februar 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 59314


Vorsicht, die Zahl derer, die so denken, nimmt zu. Das könnte zur anerkannten Wahrheit mutieren!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2022)

Mal wieder ein wenig Physik


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2022)

Aus dem S-Forum:
Sim EKB Install is illegal or not?


----------



## Frohnius (23 Februar 2022)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Den Verdacht habe ich langsam auch, da ich keinen weiteren Anbieter mit dem Lidl Design gefunden habe.
> Woher stammt das Bild denn jetzt?


Sorry für die späte "Aufklärung" ...

Als Helmut das Prospektfoto






						Fun zum Feierabend
					

Was ich da auch nicht verstehe, ist Erden die jetzt die Thermoelemente, genau das macht doch den Vorteil bei ungeerdeten kaputt.




					www.sps-forum.de
				




gepostet hat, war die falsche montierte Karre auch bei Lidl online zu sehen. Dieses Bild habe ich genommen und oberen Teil mit den Griffen gespiegelt ... so als absichtlichen Photoshop-Fail.

Zwischenzeitlich ahbe sie bei Lidl wohl das Problem erkannt und passende Fotos online gestellt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich ahbe sie bei Lidl wohl das Problem erkannt und passende Fotos online gestellt.


ich gehe davon aus das der CEO von Lidl hier mitliest, 
damit er auch mal was zu lachen hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2022)

jetzt zur Abwechslung noch ein Ernährungstip.


----------



## Aventinus (25 Februar 2022)




----------



## Ph3niX (25 Februar 2022)

Funktion wie beim Kühlschrank...


----------



## Heinileini (25 Februar 2022)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Funktion wie beim Kühlschrank...


Externe Kühlung des FI-Schalters, damit er nicht allzu hysterisch reagiert?


----------



## Hesse (25 Februar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Externe Kühlung des FI-Schalters, damit er nicht allzu hysterisch reagiert?


Ich denke eher:

Schaltschranktür zu ---- FI Aus


----------



## Frohnius (25 Februar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ich denke eher:
> 
> Schaltschranktür zu ---- FI Aus



na zum glück nicht tür zu und FI AN


----------



## vollmi (25 März 2022)

Immer checken wo ihr eure global definierten Konstanten und Variablen verwendet. 😉


----------



## JSEngineering (25 März 2022)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 März 2022)

Das ist Fun nach Feierabend.. MTB im Auto mit auf die Arbeit. Und dann loslegen. Sommerzeit und Frühling.😁  @Thomas_v2.1


----------



## nade (28 März 2022)

Du würdest gut bei uns Chaoten passen. Der Cheffe auch so ein Fahrradwahnie.  Wobei er glaub mehr der Straßenflitzer ist. Gelände war mal meins, aber nie so Strecken.


----------



## Aventinus (30 März 2022)

"Bitte alle mal hier reinschauen" – Will Smith meldet sich nach Ohrfeigen-Skandal zu Wort
					

Los Angeles (dpo) - Nach dem Ohrfeigen-Skandal bei der gestrigen Oscarverleihung hat sich Will Smith heute in einer etwas eigenartigen Videobotschaft




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 März 2022)




----------



## dekuika (30 März 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 März 2022)

Das W10 Update geht auch von Win3.11 aus:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 März 2022)

@dekuika, probiers mal mit der:


----------



## JesperMP (30 März 2022)

Es scheint dass die Lieferprobleme auf das Wetter verbreitet hat.
Die Schnee den ich für Weihnachten bestellt habe, wurde erst Heute geliefert.
Photo von mein Fenster gerade jetzt:


----------



## dekuika (30 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> @dekuika, probiers mal mit der:
> Anhang anzeigen 60143


Ja gut, ins Setup kommt man damit. Und das hat dann keine Mausunterstützung.🤣


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es scheint dass die Lieferprobleme auf das Wetter verbreitet hat.
> Die Schnee den ich für Weihnachten bestellt habe, wurde erst Heute geliefert.
> Photo von mein Fenster gerade jetzt:


warum hast du es nicht storniert und was sagen deine Nachbarn zu deiner Bestellung?


----------



## dekuika (30 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> warum hast du es nicht storniert und was sagen deine Nachbarn zu deiner Bestellung?


Ist vermutlich wie bei Heizöl. Das kann man auch nicht stornieren.


----------



## JesperMP (30 März 2022)

Problem ist, wie kann ich das Zurücksenden ?


----------



## dekuika (30 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Problem ist, wie kann ich das Zurücksenden ?


Nimm einen großen Fön.


----------



## dekuika (30 März 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Das ist Fun nach Feierabend.. MTB im Auto mit auf die Arbeit. Und dann loslegen. Sommerzeit und Frühling.😁  @Thomas_v2.1


Solltest Du mal ins Allgäu kommen, bring Dein Radl mit.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Solltest Du mal ins Allgäu kommen, bring Dein Radl mit.


Auf jeden fall. Ich war ofter bein ein grosse Käserei oben Kempten. Komm da unregelmäßig immer mal wieder


----------



## hucki (18 April 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2022)

Wusste gar nicht das @Markus noch ein Gartenforum betreibt,
aber ganz seine Handschrift…


----------



## Heinileini (18 April 2022)

Mitten aus dem Leben gegriffen! Aus dem SPS-Forums-Leben. Aber nicht nur. Repräsentativ eben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 April 2022)

Bei EB-Kleinanzeigen gesehen.


----------



## Heinileini (20 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei EB-Kleinanzeigen gesehen.


Mit OriginalVerpackung! Das wird eine teuere Anschaffung!


----------



## BravoSierra (20 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei EB-Kleinanzeigen gesehen.


Das kann sicher auch 440


----------



## MFreiberger (20 April 2022)

BravoSierra schrieb:


> Das kann sicher auch 440


Und bei Kopplung 880 oder 55…


----------



## Heinileini (20 April 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Und bei Kopplung 880 oder 55…


Lass mich raten, Mario:
880 bei MitKopplung und
55 bei GegenKopplung?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 April 2022)

BravoSierra schrieb:


> Das kann sicher auch 440


Klar. Und es beherrscht auch galvanische Trennung das auch ja kein FI fliegt. Und ein Kabel mit Stiftstecker auf beiden Seiten ist auch dabei. Wie sagt man so schön: Ganz kurz ganz hell, ganz lange ganz dunkel.


----------



## erzteufele (21 April 2022)

mal ein paar Bildchen


----------



## Gleichstromer (22 April 2022)

Cheffe, hassu datt so jemeint ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 April 2022)

Heute nehmen sie aber auch wirklich jeden:


----------



## Heinileini (26 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Heute nehmen sie aber auch wirklich jeden:


Die Kombination aus FachkräfteMangel und angestrebter Gleichberechtigung wirkt manchmal Wunder!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2022)




----------



## s_kraut (3 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 60829


Zum Glück ist der N-Leiter gut isoliert!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Mai 2022)

Boa, seid ihr aber kleinlich.


----------



## s_kraut (4 Mai 2022)

Na komm, wenn de N nicht so vorbildlich isoliert wäre, dann haut es immer die Sicherung raus.

Und für den Instandhalter droht schlimmes


----------



## Mrtain (4 Mai 2022)

Der heiße Draht. FSK 18 Version


----------



## NBerger (4 Mai 2022)

Nö der war nie heiß. (Keine Verfärbung keine geschmolzene Isolierung)

Einfach ordentlich abisoliert und angeschlossen... Blöd nur das sich die Isolierung dann zurückgezogen hat...
Der Rest sieht doch ordentlich aus, nehme mal an das wird nur ein Provisorium sein, da alles andere in Flexiblel ist...

Sollte nur nicht so bleiben...


----------



## MFreiberger (4 Mai 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Nö der war nie heiß. (Keine Verfärbung keine geschmolzene Isolierung)


"Der heiße Draht" wird ja auch nie heiß. Es "klingelt" nur, wenn man die blanke Stelle berührt


----------



## Mrtain (4 Mai 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Nö der war nie heiß. (Keine Verfärbung keine geschmolzene Isolierung)
> 
> Einfach ordentlich abisoliert und angeschlossen... Blöd nur das sich die Isolierung dann zurückgezogen hat...
> Der Rest sieht doch ordentlich aus, nehme mal an das wird nur ein Provisorium sein, da alles andere in Flexiblel ist...
> ...


Dann lang halt mal hin. Die wird dann schon heiss (im übertragenen Sinn)


----------



## NBerger (4 Mai 2022)

Nun Strom ist gefährlich!!! Das sollte man eigendlich schon in der Schule lernen...

Wer als nicht Elektrofachkraft die Abdeckung abmacht und da seine Finger hinsteckt gehört erschlagen!
Wer als Elektrofachkraft da seine Finger hinsteckt gehört ebenfalls erschlagen!

So oder so, nach meiner geringen Meinung, wer da seine Finger drannsteckt hat es verdient!!!

Früher nannte man des Evolution


----------



## PN/DP (4 Mai 2022)

Natürliche Selektion


----------



## ChristophD (4 Mai 2022)

Darwin-Prinzip


----------



## Mrtain (4 Mai 2022)

@NBerger
Und manchmal soll eine witzige Bemerkung einfach nur ne witzige Bemerkung sein. Aber ok, mein Fehler. Hätte es vielleicht besser kenntlich machen sollen.


----------



## s_kraut (5 Mai 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Nö der war nie heiß. (Keine Verfärbung keine geschmolzene Isolierung)
> 
> Einfach ordentlich abisoliert und angeschlossen... Blöd nur das sich die Isolierung dann zurückgezogen hat...


ne, soweit zieht sich nach meinem Dafürhalten bei bestimmungsgemäßer Verwendung keine Isolierung von selber zurück. 
Meine Meinung: da hat irgend ein Murkser noch mit Gebäudeinstallationsmaterial sich für irgendeine Steckdose was abgezwackt. Und nach guter Baumeister-Art hat er großzügig abisoliert, vllt war nur Grobmotorikerwerkzeug verfügbar.


NBerger schrieb:


> Der Rest sieht doch ordentlich aus,


Der Rest ist von einer ordentlichen Fachkraft gebaut worden.


NBerger schrieb:


> nehme mal an das wird nur ein Provisorium sein, da alles andere in Flexiblel ist...


was man hoffen darf


NBerger schrieb:


> Sollte nur nicht so bleiben...


was allen klar ist.


----------



## der_schmuu (5 Mai 2022)

henry89tyson schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich habe alle Antworten gelesen. Ich lese gerne Memes nach der Arbeit depositphotos


Klingt plausibel.
Definitiv User des Jahres Material


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Mai 2022)

henry89tyson schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich habe alle Antworten gelesen. Ich lese gerne Memes nach der Arbeit depositphotos


Dieser Spam passt doch in diesen Thread. Kann man stehen lassen


----------



## Joe (5 Mai 2022)

Da war ich wohl schneller...


----------



## der_schmuu (5 Mai 2022)

Erinnert mich immer ein bisschen daran:


----------



## BravoSierra (5 Mai 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Wer als nicht Elektrofachkraft die Abdeckung abmacht und da seine Finger hinsteckt gehört erschlagen!
> Wer als Elektrofachkraft da seine Finger hinsteckt gehört ebenfalls erschlagen!


Vom Strom oder vom Stromer


----------



## vollmi (7 Mai 2022)

2022 schöpft aus dem Vollen.


----------



## s_kraut (12 Mai 2022)

also, wiedermal: der ist nicht von mir. Aber für Euch.

Mann kommt in die Kneipe, Aktionsdruck, schnell an den Tresen.
"Wirt, schnell ein Bier her vor es los geht!"

Wirt tut wie ihm geheißen. Frisch kühl gezapft für den Mann.

Der Mann ext hektisch und wiederholt: "Wirt, schnell ein Bier her vor es los geht!"

Wirt tut wie ihm geheißen. Frisch kühl gezapft für den Mann.

Der Mann ext inzwischen weniger hetkisch, aber wiederholt: "Wirt, schnell ein Bier her vor es los geht!"

Wirt fragt, ob er nicht erst mal die Letzteren zahlen möchte.
Drauf hin der Mann..."au Scheiße, jetzt gehts los! ...und ich hab kein Geld dabei."


----------



## s_kraut (12 Mai 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Einfach nur kurz entspannen.


Zeit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2022)

> „Auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10, wie sehr haben Sie in Ihrer Beziehung die Hosen an?“ – „Schatz? Darf ich bitte an einer Umfrage teilnehmen?“





> 237% aller Menschen übertreiben völlig!





> Geht ein Neutron in die Disco. Sagt der Türsteher: „Nur für geladene Gäste!“





> Kommt eine Schwangere zum Metzger: „Ich bekomme 3 Kilo Gehacktes.“ – Darauf der Metzger: „Sachen gibt’s!“





> Ein Cola-Vertreter trifft den Papst und sagt: „Wir zahlen 10 Millionen Euro, wenn im Gottesdienst ab jetzt gesagt wird „Unsere tägliche Cola gib‘ uns heute.“ – Darauf der Papst: Keine Chance, das können wir nicht machen!“ – Der Vertreter: „Wir würden sogar 100 Millionen an die Kirche zahlen.“ – Der Papst überlegt und fragt seinen Marketingleiter: „Wie lange läuft der Vertrag mit der Bäckerei noch?“





> Ein Beamter zum anderen: „Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute immer haben – wir tun doch nichts!“


----------



## foierstoss (23 Mai 2022)

Namd, die Herren 👋, 

ich habe '21 als Externer in einem Chemiewerk an einer Anlage gearbeitet bei der gerade die IBN lief. Der Interne hat mich zur Sau gemacht weil ich nicht gesehen habe dass ein dicker Neutralleiter aus der Federsteckklemme gerutscht war. Nachdem ich dreimal Bedenken geäußert habe musste ich den N unter Spannung stecken. Es war dann schön ruhig - alle Antriebe im Ars...! 🤭😂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Namd, die Herren 👋,
> 
> ich habe '21 als Externer in einem Chemiewerk an einer Anlage gearbeitet bei der gerade die IBN lief. Der Interne hat mich zur Sau gemacht weil ich nicht gesehen habe dass ein dicker Neutralleiter aus der Federsteckklemme gerutscht war. Nachdem ich dreimal Bedenken geäußert habe musste ich den N unter Spannung stecken. Es war dann schön ruhig - alle Antriebe im Ars...! 🤭😂


Und wo ist da jetzt der Fun? Ist es lustig Geräte zu zerstören??? Toll


----------



## nade (23 Mai 2022)

Och Delta, das ist halt schwarzer Humor. Oder Schadenfreude? Bei sowas sag ich dann meist... Mach dein Scheiß selber.
Und wie war das noch einmal ? Elektronik funktioniert mit Rauch,......


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2022)

Doppelpost


----------



## s_kraut (23 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wo ist da jetzt der Fun? Ist es lustig Geräte zu zerstören??? Toll


Witzig ist dass die Antriebe ein N brauchen..


----------



## BravoSierra (24 Mai 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Och Delta, das ist halt schwarzer Humor. Oder Schadenfreude? Bei sowas sag ich dann meist... Mach dein Scheiß selber.
> Und wie war das noch einmal ? Elektronik funktioniert mit Rauch,......


Der Magisch Rauch ist heutzutage teuerer geworden.
Es gibt Maschienen mit beim Kunden ohne Frequenzumrichter LT KW 33


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2022)

Meistens gehen 230V Geräte am Drehstromnetz kaputt wenn der N fehlt,
andersherum macht es irgendwie keinen Sinn


----------



## Hesse (24 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meistens gehen 230V Geräte am Drehstromnetz kaputt wenn der N fehlt,
> andersherum macht es irgendwie keinen Sinn


Vor allem geht das Gerät dann in der Zeit defekt wo der N fehlt und nicht erst dann wenn er „wiederkommt“. Da gab es sicher noch andere „Ursachen“


----------



## s_kraut (24 Mai 2022)

Fun zum Feierabend gibts dann wenn der N der Zuleitung kaputt ist und es abgangsseitig eine PEN-Brücke gibt.


----------



## knabi (25 Mai 2022)

Andersherum würde ich das sehen: Wenn der PEN der Zuleitung defekt ist, dann gibt's Fun zum Feierabend...das hatten Kollegen der rohrverlegenden Zunft mal auf einer Baustelle (Mehrfamilienhaus):
Alte Wasser-Steigeleitung im Keller durchgesägt, beim Durchtrennen des letzten Metallstücks funkt es, der zweite Mann (der das Rohr festgehalten hat) kriegt ordentlich eine geflakt und schon gehen im ganzen Treppenhaus die Türen auf.
Ursache: Defekte Klemmstelle des PEN-Leiters der Steigeleitung, bisher nicht bemerkt, da der Potentialausgleich über die Wasserleitung eine Verbindung zum Zuleitungs-PEN geschaffen hatte. Als der Klempner die Leitung durchtrennte, hat er unwissentlich diesen Ausgleich gekappt und damit hing der PEN in allen Geschossen in der Luft.
Resultat: Sämtliche elektronischen Geräte in den Wohnungen, die am Netz hingen, waren im Eimer. Der Kollege Klempner hatte auf jeden Fall keinen "Fun zum Feierabend", obwohl er nichts dafür konnte...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

Ich wollte mit dem Nullfehler auch nur andeuten wie viele Leute keine Ahnung davon haben und trotzdem in eine leitende Stellung bekommen. 
Ich glaube dass die meisten, wie auch ich, nicht in der Ausbildung auf solche Probleme vorbereitet werden. 
Ich habe es selbst erst gelernt als mir in meinem eigenen Haus der Nullleiter hinter einer Holz-Verteilung langsam durchgeschmort ist und ich Spannungen jenseits von Gut und Böse gemessen habe. 
Im benachbarten Bürgerhaus hat ein Lehrling mangels dieses Wissens die komplette Neuinstallation (Küche, Klimaanlage usw. zerschossen). 

Btw. :
Ich habe KEINEN Spaß daran Anlagen zu zerstören!!!


----------



## nade (25 Mai 2022)

Deswegen hab ich schon GWS´ler gesagt, nimm hier die 2 Banderdungsschellen, eine links die andere rechts neben die Schnittstelle dann mit einem Kabel verbinden, wenn ihr ein mulmiges Gefühl hab das "Fuppes" drauf sein könnte, gebt bescheid ich komme das mit einer Stromzange prüfen. Hat dem ein oder anderen schon nicht nur Arbeiten für um sonst gespart, auch dem ein oder anderen das Leben gerettet. Aber das mit der "Null"Leitung bei manchen Führungsperson kommt dem gleich... Nicht wissen wohin, und Chaos/Zerstörung hinterlassen...


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Fun zum Feierabend gibts dann wenn der N der Zuleitung kaputt ist und es abgangsseitig eine PEN-Brücke gibt.


So'n Mist passiert aber immer nur Freitags nachmittags kurz vor dem Feierabend... 🤮


----------



## nade (25 Mai 2022)

Wann denn sonnst? Dann wird aus Feierabend ein Feuerabend.... oder besser Raucherabend... die Elektronik versucht sich schon einmal im Nebelmaschinen....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Mai 2022)

Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## knabi (25 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> wie viele Leute keine Ahnung davon haben und trotzdem in eine leitende Stellung bekommen.


Das paßt wie die Faust ins Auge: "Keine Ahnung von Strom haben, trotzdem dran rumfummeln und dann eine "leitende" Stellung haben" ...das kann dann auch mal wehtun bzw. "Strom mag es nicht, wenn man ihn anfaßt - er beißt dann!" .
Und daß Du keinen Spaß am Zerstören von Anlagen hast, das glaubt Dir hier jeder, der schon mal irgendwas in der Art erlebt hat. Da ist man am Ende froh, wenn es "nur" Sachschaden gibt und keinem was ernsthaftes passiert ist.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Das paßt wie die Faust ins Auge: "Keine Ahnung von Strom haben, trotzdem dran rumfummeln und dann eine "leitende" Stellung haben" ...das kann dann auch mal wehtun bzw. "Strom mag es nicht, wenn man ihn anfaßt - er beißt dann!" .
> Und daß Du keinen Spaß am Zerstören von Anlagen hast, das glaubt Dir hier jeder, der schon mal irgendwas in der Art erlebt hat. Da ist man am Ende froh, wenn es "nur" Sachschaden gibt und keinem was ernsthaftes passiert ist.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ach komm, das ist doch bewährte Managementpraxis. 

Wenn einer praktisch nichts taugt, entweder weg wenn er gar nichts taugt oder hoch wenn man noch Potentiale sieht.





						Peter-Prinzip – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## knabi (25 Mai 2022)

Nee, das kannte ich tatsächlich nicht. Eigentlich fand ich ja auch nur die "leitende Stellung" lustig, wenn man es denn elektrisch und nicht hierarchisch sieht....


----------



## knabi (25 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wenn einer praktisch nichts taugt, entweder weg wenn er gar nichts taugt oder hoch wenn man noch Potentiale sieht.


...oder einfach nur so weggelobt nach dem Motto "Hauptsache weg mit dem, raus aus meiner Abteilung"


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Nee, das kannte ich tatsächlich nicht. Eigentlich fand ich ja auch nur die "leitende Stellung" lustig, wenn man es denn elektrisch und nicht hierarchisch sieht....


Technische Leiter stehen auch immer vor dem Gender-Problem. 
M Technischer Leiter (Management führend oder elektrisch leitend?) oder 
F Technische Leiter...Steighilfe für die Erreichbarkeit der oberen Regale......ach oder geschlechtlich divers
T technischer Leider. Jemand der es echt drauf hat und alle technischen Probleme austüfteln und verantworten darf.


----------



## knabi (25 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> T technischer Leider


🤣...den muß ich mir merken....


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> 🤣...den muß ich mir merken....


Leidende Funktion und so..
Ne aber die andere Diskussion um Leitfähigkeit und Gesamtwiderstand, Redundanz und so...... musst mal schauen wie all die Manager ihre Prozesse fern ab jeglicher Fachkenntnis so aufbauen. Gabs schon mal was https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/fun-zum-feierabend.1322/post-806497


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2022)

jaja, das kenn ich. Oder auch einfach der gutmütige Depp vom Dienst, der alles macht/machen kann und nicht nein sagt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Mai 2022)




----------



## foierstoss (31 Mai 2022)

Ein Bekannter hat einen Sorgerechtsstreit verloren.
Jetzt hat er die Kinder... 😳😂🤣😂


----------



## foierstoss (1 Juni 2022)

Urologe: "Sie müssen mit dem Onanieren aufhören!" 
Patient: "Warum denn?" 
Urologe: "Weil ich sie sonst nicht untersuchen kann!"


----------



## Frohnius (2 Juni 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2022)

boah seit ihr unterirdisch, ist das euer Niveau?


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Juni 2022)

Es sink(g)t für sie heute: das Niveau!


----------



## dingo (2 Juni 2022)

Aha...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2022)

dingo schrieb:


> Aha...
> Anhang anzeigen 61458


Humor haben Sie ja 

Erinnert mich an:


----------



## leo (2 Juni 2022)

Diemal MIT Quelle


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2022)

Überraschend Ehrlich.


----------



## nade (6 Juni 2022)

Boah. Das Schild wäre besser in Persisch oder so geschrieben worden, dann hätte es wenigstens der "Schreiber" verstanden. Weil oben Landesthauptst"a"dt hat auch Buchstabenschwund... ob das wohl der Kostenreduzierung bei öffentlichen Bauvorhaben geschuldet ist?


----------



## Aventinus (6 Juni 2022)

Gibt die Roonstraße oder fehlen da auch Buchstaben?!? "Rhododendronstraße" zum Beispiel


----------



## thomass5 (6 Juni 2022)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Gibt die Roonstraße oder fehlen da auch Buchstaben?!? "Rhododendronstraße" zum Beispiel











						Roonstraße · 66117 Saarbrücken
					

66117 Saarbrücken




					goo.gl


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2022)

Gar nicht so klug


----------



## Pferdle (11 Juni 2022)

Kapier ich nicht.
Wieso zündet der Typ den Heuwagen an?
Und was ist daran besonders witzig?


----------



## s_kraut (12 Juni 2022)

Wieder mal nicht von mir, aber vielleicht gerade deswegen recht gut:

Techniker und Mathematiker messen sich anhand einer Aufgabe.

Sie befinden sich an einem Ende eines langen Flures, am anderen Ende steht ein wunderschönes Mädchen. 

Jeder darf je Minute um die Hälfte der verbleibenden Strecke zu dem Mädchen vorrücken. 

Der Mathematiker denkt kurz nach und resigniert: "Ich werde sie nie erreichen". 
Der Techniker weiß: "Ich werde dicht genug rankommen".


----------



## nade (12 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gar nicht so klug
> Anhang anzeigen 61644


Die frage ist doch, will er ein großes Lagerfeuer, oder die Verriegelung freibrennen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2022)

Wer von euch bringt auch solche Zettel an?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juni 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2022)

Aluminium-Sicherung in der größe Fanta


----------



## nade (4 Juli 2022)

War zwar vor längerem mal drin, aber ich bevorzuge die 350A Sicherung


----------



## s_kraut (4 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aluminium-Sicherung in der größe Fanta
> Anhang anzeigen 62093


Wir hatten mal eine Berechnung zum Thema Bierdose, wieviel man idealerweise beim ersten Schluck trinkt, damit die Dose dann möglichst stabil steht. Es ist ein großer Schluck. Aber weniger als der Doseninhalt weil dann läge ja der Schwerpunkt wieder hoch.

Aber elektrische Sicherheit von Dosen ist ein neues Kapitel"!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gar nicht so klug ..


Du hast gut reden. Was soll er denn machen, wenn er als Werkzeug nur einen Schneidbrenner hat?


----------



## dingo (5 Juli 2022)




----------



## dingo (7 Juli 2022)




----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Juli 2022)

dingo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62199


Ich versteh das Problem nicht, die Erdung ist doch an Metall angeschlossen.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juli 2022)

Ich dachte zuerst, das könnte ein Kommilitone gemacht haben. Derjenige nämlich, der so gerne isolierte Strippen durch Verknoten miteinander verbunden hat.
Aber die Vergrösserung des Bildes sagt mir, dass an der linken Schelle die Strippen wahrscheinlich doch abisoliert sind ...


----------



## knabi (7 Juli 2022)

Wenigstens die beiden Winkel sind korrekt in den Potentialausgleich einbezogen....wahrscheinlich aber auch nur die Preßhülsen davor


----------



## nade (7 Juli 2022)

Hee was beschweren ihr euch, er hat wenigstens den kleineren Querschnitt durch Parallel anschließen kompensiert. Und ja in einer anderen Firma wollte das EVU RWE (Also deren Zählermonteur) in einem Neubau auch die komplett in Kunstoff verlegte Wasserleitungen in den Potentialausgleich eingebunden haben. Das wäre eine nun ja... nennen wir es einen Versuch.


----------



## PN/DP (7 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht kommt es durch das strömende Medium zu elektrostatischen Aufladungen der Kunststoff-Rohre??
Ich meine, ich habe auch schon Badewannen-Ablaufrohre gesehen, wo das Kunststoffrohr geerdet wurde.

Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juli 2022)

Ein wenige ordentliche Erde ist nun ja nicht wirklich ein Kostenfaktor ... 









						Flower pot with soil on white background
					

Flower pot with soil on white background



					www.istockphoto.com


----------



## nade (7 Juli 2022)

Mhmm.. Baustromkasten in einem Gebäude und der Erdspieß in einem Eimer mit Erde? *grübel*. Nun ja, es gibt ja auch elektrisch leitender Kunststoff.. Habe aber noch nie Probiert ob es sich bei den Verbundrohren um eben diesen handelt.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juli 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Mhmm.. Baustromkasten in einem Gebäude und der Erdspieß in einem Eimer mit Erde? *grübel*. Nun ja, es gibt ja auch elektrisch leitenden Kunststoff...


Die "Alles-im-Eimer-Methode" ist also gar nicht sooo abwegig. Auf jeden Fall leitet das Wasser im KunststoffRohr den Strom und an den undichten Stellen nach aussen bis zu Schelle. Eine GasLeitung würde man ja eh nicht für ErdungsZwecke zu benutzen ... na ja, wenigstens früher war das mal so.

Ach, übrigens, nade, ich glaube wir hatten in diesem Thread mal ein Bild, das noch viel besser zu Deinem Kommentar gepasst hätte.
Aber ich werde jetzt nicht danach suchen ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ach, übrigens, nade, ich glaube wir hatten in diesem Thread mal ein Bild


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juli 2022)

Ja, wahrscheinlich hatte ich dieses Bild im Hinterkopf. Danke für den prompten Service, Michael!

Bei diesem Bild bin ich aber nach wie vor der festen Überzeugung, dass es eine gestellte Aufnahme ist. Diese Erdung wurde ganz bestimmt speziell für dieses Foto geplant und so fein säuberlich verdrahtet.

PS:
In welchen SchulungsUnterlagen hast Du dieses Bild gefunden, Michael?


----------



## nade (7 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja, wahrscheinlich hatte ich dieses Bild im Hinterkopf. Danke für den prompten Service, Michael!
> 
> Bei diesem Bild bin ich aber nach wie vor der festen Überzeugung, dass es eine gestellte Aufnahme ist. Diese Erdung wurde ganz bestimmt speziell für dieses Foto geplant und so fein säuberlich verdrahtet.
> 
> ...


JA es gab da auch einmal ein Bild mit einem Stahllaufweg, darauf ein Baustromkasten und der Erdspieß in einem Eimer mit Erde.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juli 2022)




----------



## Kabeläffle (13 Juli 2022)

Junggesellenabschied mit über 50​


----------



## s_kraut (25 Juli 2022)

Die Gedanken sind frei!
Wer kann sie erwarten.

vllt gibt es mal ein SPS-Forum-Liederabend.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2022)

Humor haben sie ja, die Berliner Stadtbetriebe 😆



Quelle


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2022)

Das kommt dabei raus wenn man demnächst Privatpools nicht mehr mit Gas heizen darf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das kommt dabei raus wenn man demnächst Privatpools nicht mehr mit Gas heizen darf.


Zum Zeitpunkt des Photos hat der Sprit wohl aber noch keine 2€ gekostet


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zum Zeitpunkt des Photos hat der Sprit wohl aber noch keine 2€ gekostet


ja genau das war um "9:41 Uhr"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juli 2022)

Er hat im Lotto gewonnen, blieb aber immer bodenständig :


----------



## dekuika (29 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Er hat im Lotto gewonnen, blieb aber immer bodenständig :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 62564


Beim Flaschen sammeln ist der Hänger hilfreich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juli 2022)




----------



## dekuika (29 Juli 2022)




----------



## dekuika (29 Juli 2022)

Wenn es mal schnell gehen muss!


----------



## dekuika (29 Juli 2022)

Ups...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62577
> 
> Wenn es mal schnell gehen muss!


Nach Norm müsste das doch aber ein Rot-Gelber Seitenschneider sein!
Not-Aus in Blau-Gelb ist doch so garnicht zulässig!


----------



## Tommi (29 Juli 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nach Norm müsste das doch aber ein Rot-Gelber Seitenschneider sein!
> Not-Aus in Blau-Gelb ist doch so garnicht zulässig!


Timo, sehr gut. Warst Du auf einer Sicherheitsschulung? 😄


----------



## dekuika (29 Juli 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nach Norm müsste das doch aber ein Rot-Gelber Seitenschneider sein!
> Not-Aus in Blau-Gelb ist doch so garnicht zulässig!


Und allpolig ist er auch nicht. Also Not-Halt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 Juli 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Timo, sehr gut. Warst Du auf einer Sicherheitsschulung? 😄


Mit absoluter Sicherheit!


----------



## dekuika (2 August 2022)

Dusche mit Fußbodenheizung.
Heftig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dusche mit Fußbodenheizung.
> Heftig.


Kein Problem, kauf dir für 20 Cent so ein Schirmchen und fertig


----------



## winnman (2 August 2022)

Und immer schön am Aussenleiter befestigen, damit falls es mal feucht wird durch den Kriechstrom auch gleich wieder trocken wird


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2022)




----------



## JSEngineering (19 August 2022)




----------



## s_kraut (19 August 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62979


Thermis-THOR-Auswerterelais


----------



## Heinileini (19 August 2022)

@rostiger Nagel

*Moin, Helmut, wo is dat jute Stück denn hin?*

Hast Du Deinen TurbinenBeitrag (s.u., vorsichtshalber leicht entstellt), den ich mir einbilde, hier kürzlich von Dir gesehen zu haben, selbst wegzensiert oder war das einer Deiner ModeratorKollegen? Oder hat FaceBook kräftig draufg'haut?




Hier noch meine Ergänzung zum Thema "THOR":




Hätte da noch zwei Vorschläge, inspiriert durch einen anderen, fast noch aktuellen Thread:
*SoftwearTHOR* mit dickem Norweger-Pulli und
*HardwearTHOR* mit eiserner Rüstung (kann nicht so sicher einordnen, ob er die sowieso schon an hat?) 
und als Mittelwert aus beiden vielleicht noch
*FirmwearTHOR* mit Kettenhemd.
An einer bildlichen Umsetzung hapert es bei mir allerdings.

PS: 
der ThyrisTHOR fehlt auch noch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel
> 
> *Moin, Helmut, wo is dat jute Stück denn hin?*
> 
> ...


… ist doch noch da!






						Putin geh nach Hause!
					

bitte nicht unterstellen ich würde das was putin tut ok finden !!! das tu ich nicht !!! es ging nur um die frage nach dem motiv !!!!!!  Du willst einfach Putin verstehen. Ja das wissen wir ja schon.




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## Heinileini (20 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> … ist doch noch da!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anscheinend macht mir die Hitze mehr zu schaffen, als ich wahr haben will, Helmut!
Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2022)

und ich dachte immer, ich hätte ein Rechtschreibproblem.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)




----------



## hucki (23 August 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2022)

so jetzt wisst ihr es


----------



## Blockmove (25 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> so jetzt wisst ihr es
> Anhang anzeigen 63131


Ein Bild aus deiner Vergangenheit? 😜


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein Bild aus deiner Vergangenheit? 😜


Ja …


----------



## Matze001 (26 August 2022)

Ein gutes Beispiel für 3-Punkt-Auflage. Ist halt wichtig...


----------



## nekron (26 August 2022)

So ähnlich hatten wir das beim Chinesen vergangene Woche - da hat am Nachbartisch eine etwas wohl gebautere Dame Ihre Oberweite auf dem Tisch abgelegt


----------



## Matze001 (26 August 2022)

Ich hab bei Dir in der Ecke ewig nach nem Chinesen gesucht... wenn Du was empfehlen* kannst freu ich mich über ne PM

* Mir geht es um das Essen, nicht die Dame


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (26 August 2022)

Ein weiteres Beispiel zum Thema "3-Punkt-Auflage". Wobei der 3. Punkt allerdings eher grossflächig ausgefallen ist.
Hier würde ich einen Zusammenhang zum aktuellen Wetter vermuten. Wahrscheinlich hat der Kleine eine Gelegenheit gefunden, sich abzukühlen.

Häwenaissuiikend, allemitenand!


----------



## Mrtain (26 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62926


Müsste bei 0 nicht eigentlich der Scholz sein?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Müsste bei 0 nicht eigentlich der Scholz sein?


Bestimmt aber den will keiner auf den Thermostat haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Dir in der Ecke ewig nach nem Chinesen gesucht... wenn Du was empfehlen* kannst freu ich mich über ne PM
> 
> * Mir geht es um das Essen, nicht die Dame


Wer Chinesisch essen geht hat es nicht besser verdient.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Müsste bei 0 nicht eigentlich der Scholz sein?



haben sie wohl vergessen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2022)

Das Forum hat hellseherische Fähigkeiten 🪄


----------



## Heinileini (26 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das Forum hat hellseherische Fähigkeiten 🪄
> Anhang anzeigen 63134


Das ist doch super! Dann warte ich die kommenden Beiträge erst mal ab und brauche meine gar nicht mühsam einzutippen, wenn ich - wie so oft - sowieso nichts anderes als mein "Vorredner" beisteuern kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 August 2022)

Das ist wahrscheinlich das Problem mit den verschiedenen Zeitzonen bzw. Sommer-/Winterzeit, mal wird die eine Zeit genommen, mal die andere, evtl. abhängig davon, ob man gerade eingeloggt ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> so jetzt wisst ihr es
> Anhang anzeigen 63131


Nach der Temperaturkontrolle in Innenräumen, kommt vermutlich als nächstes ein Plauzenverbot wegen "unangemessenem Nahrungskonsums". Naja, würde zumindest ein paar unserer Grünen fetten Schmierlappen auf die Verbotsliste setzen (ggf. keulen).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 August 2022)

Bestellen sie ihrem sogenannten Bundeskanzler:
"19 Uhr 24, bei Tetzlaffs: 22 Grad Celsius."


----------



## Mrtain (27 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bestellen sie ihrem sogenannten Bundeskanzler:
> "19 Uhr 24, bei Tetzlaffs: 22 Grad Celsius."


???


----------



## leo (28 August 2022)

das 9 euro ticket war gestern
*F*ahr
*D*och
*P*orsche


----------



## Siggi83 (31 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62926


Die Bildchen sollte es als Sticker zu kaufen geben, damit wir uns alle Winterfest machen... ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2022)

Spielverderber


----------



## leo (1 September 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> (ggf. keulen).


würde ich editieren. Andere haben schon für pimmelig viel weniger, Ärger mit der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 September 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2022)




----------



## Elektriko (7 September 2022)




----------



## oliver.tonn (7 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 63263


Da muss ich immer an meine Zeit bei OTIS im Fahrtreppenbau denken. Ich war dort innerbetrieblicher Logistiker und mein Stapler war einmal defekt. Als Ersatz erhielt ich einen Stapler bei dem der Mast ca. 2-3 mal so lang war wie bei meinem. Trotzdem passte ich damit durch alle Tore, bis auf eins, welches ich zunächst auch immer schön umfuhr. Einmal habe ich nicht dran gedacht und bin mit meinem Mast oben voll gegen die Wand gerauscht und mein Stapler hat sich auf die Hinterräder gestellt. Ich dachte noch so bei mir, schöner Sternenhimmel heute. Zum Glück ist weder dem Stapler noch mir etwas passiert.
Ein anderes mal hatte mein quasi Chef Geburtstag und mit den diversen Kollegen einen gehoben, so das er nicht mehr ganz alleine war. Ich war ums Eck am arbeiten und hörte auf einmal ein lautes Scheppern und andere Geräusche. Als ich um die Ecke blickte wunderte ich mich zunächst, wo die Vorhänge der vier Schweißkabinen auf der rechten Seite geblieben sind. Einige Meter weiter stand der Stapler des Chefs, der über mehrere am Boden liegender Paletten gerauscht war mit ihm ziemlich bedröppelt oben drauf. Ob ihm das eine Lehre war, keine Ahnung. Auch hier ist glücklicherweise niemandem etwas passiert.


----------



## ssyn (12 September 2022)

Ist es nicht lustig????    
Richtige Antwort nicht *32 oder 64* Bits, sondern *64 oder 32 *(das ist sehr wichtig!).






						Eingangstest TIA-PRO3 de
					






					wbt.siemens.com
				






Spoiler: Bilder


----------



## rar-101 (12 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Da muss ich immer an meine Zeit bei OTIS im Fahrtreppenbau denken. Ich war dort innerbetrieblicher Logistiker und mein Stapler war einmal defekt. Als Ersatz erhielt ich einen Stapler bei dem der Mast ca. 2-3 mal so lang war wie bei meinem. Trotzdem passte ich damit durch alle Tore, bis auf eins, welches ich zunächst auch immer schön umfuhr. Einmal habe ich nicht dran gedacht und bin mit meinem Mast oben voll gegen die Wand gerauscht und mein Stapler hat sich auf die Hinterräder gestellt. Ich dachte noch so bei mir, schöner Sternenhimmel heute. Zum Glück ist weder dem Stapler noch mir etwas passiert.
> Ein anderes mal hatte mein quasi Chef Geburtstag und mit den diversen Kollegen einen gehoben, so das er nicht mehr ganz alleine war. Ich war ums Eck am arbeiten und hörte auf einmal ein lautes Scheppern und andere Geräusche. Als ich um die Ecke blickte wunderte ich mich zunächst, wo die Vorhänge der vier Schweißkabinen auf der rechten Seite geblieben sind. Einige Meter weiter stand der Stapler des Chefs, der über mehrere am Boden liegender Paletten gerauscht war mit ihm ziemlich bedröppelt oben drauf. Ob ihm das eine Lehre war, keine Ahnung. Auch hier ist glücklicherweise niemandem etwas passiert.


Umfahren ist halt das Gegenteil von umfahren


----------



## Elektriko (13 September 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 63517


Jetzt stellt euch mal vor die hätten die Lüsterklemmen
weggelassen, hier sind Sie verpönt https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/ungenutzte-einzeladern-richtig-isolieren.109000/page-2


----------



## nade (13 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 63517


Weiß nicht was du hast, aber der Kasten ist doch voll nach Norm.  Bei dem Materialmangel werden sicher auch demnächst neue Schränke Jahr 2 a.C. so aussehen.


----------



## Chräshe (13 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 63517


Den Witz verstehe ich nicht.. 
... genau so sieht es doch immer aus, wenn alle 17 Kundenwünsche im Nachgang doch noch berücksichtigt werden müssen! 😎


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was du hast, aber der Kasten ist doch voll nach Norm.  Bei dem Materialmangel werden sicher auch demnächst neue Schränke Jahr 2 a.C. so aussehen.


Eben.
Ein Schaltschrank nach den Vorgaben unserer Projektleitung:
"Wie Hersteller x.y. kann nicht liefern? ... Sucht euch Alternativen!"

Für den Schrank wurden Alternativen gesucht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2022)




----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2022)

Bei der Stellenanzeige weiß man nicht, ob man Lachen oder Weinen soll.
An unserem Standort wurde auch Personal für die Fertigung (Montagetätigkeiten am Fließband) gesucht.
Katastrophe!
Wenn man jetzt fordert, dass man Fertigungen aus Asien und dem Rest der Welt wieder zurück nach Deutschland holt, dann frag ich mich mit welchem Personal wir produzieren wollen?


----------



## Elektriko (14 September 2022)

Um den "Funweg" wieder zu finden


----------



## Frohnius (15 September 2022)




----------



## trobo (15 September 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (15 September 2022)

0 war-nix trotz 11921 errors? How goes that? Das glaube ich nicht einmal bei Siemens!


----------



## JesperMP (15 September 2022)

Was ist schlimmer, 11921 Fehler, oder 'kontaktieren Sie Siemens support' ?
Kurz vor Feuerabend:


----------



## trobo (15 September 2022)

Haben Sie den computer bereits neugestartet?


----------



## rar-101 (15 September 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Haben Sie den computer bereits neugestartet?


IT: Hast du schon mal neu gestartet? Denn manchmal tut ein Boot ganz gut!
Ich: Ja! Hab ich. Morgens um 7:00 und gerade eben...
IT: Starte neu durch...
Ich: Haben wir OS-AEG 10?!?
IT: Was ist das denn?
Ich: Operation System Ausschalten Einschalten Geht nach 10x Reboot 😜


----------



## Heinileini (15 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was ist schlimmer, 11921 Fehler, oder 'kontaktieren Sie Siemens support' ?


"11921 Fehler" ist doch eine klare, verlässliche Aussage. Warum fragst Du, Jesper?

Wie sind denn bei euch momentan die Temperaturen und die EnergiePreise?
Machst Du Dir etwa gerade Gedanken über erneuerbare Energien?


JesperMP schrieb:


> Kurz vor Fe*u*erabend:


----------



## leo (1 Oktober 2022)

Da nehm ich lieber die Treppe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2022)

Das ethische Entscheidungsproblem des autonomen Fahren mal neu überdacht:


----------



## s_kraut (1 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ethische Entscheidungsproblem des autonomen Fahren mal neu überdacht:


Irren ist menschlich


----------



## Plan_B (2 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> mal neu überdacht:


Wenn die das Leben satt haben? Die Zwergenentscheidung ist für mich iwie nachvollziehbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2022)

Endlich gibt es bei Aldi Nietendreher, habe ich lange gesucht.
Warum wurde das nicht früher erfunden?


----------



## Pferdle (3 Oktober 2022)

Solche Stielblüten kommen in der Werbung öfter zustande…


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2022)

Pferdle schrieb:


> Solche Stielblüten kommen in der Werbung öfter zustande…


Naja das das ist schon fast der Klasiker


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja das das ist schon fast der Klasiker


Das ist ein "Suche den Fehler" Bild vom Bachelorstudium 2021.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist ein "Suche den Fehler" Bild vom Bachelorstudium 2021.


Die werden den Fehler kaum mehr finden.
Bei der Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik ist - meines Wissens - Löten kein Bestandteil mehr der Ausbildung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei der Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik ist - meines Wissens - Löten kein Bestandteil mehr der Ausbildung


Na logisches Denken aber hoffentlich schon noch 😅


----------



## Gleichstromer (3 Oktober 2022)

> Solche Stielblüten kommen in der Werbung öfter zustande…



... noch öfter allerdings wachsen Stilblüten im SPS-Forum. Es existiert allein ein ganzer Wald gesetzter "Hacken"

Andererseits fasst sie den Lötkolben ja am Stiel, und wäre er heiss, würde ihr auch was blühen.

Nach den letzten Besuchen von Schornsteinfeger (bricht die Wartungsklappe am Abgasrohr ab, geflickt mit Klebeband), extra bestelltem Heizungstechniker (tjaaa, weiss ich auch nicht, mit Ölheizung kenne ich mich nicht so aus) und Dachdecker (ne ne, das ist keine Dach-Undichtigkeit, das kommt von falschem Lüften) empfinde ich diese Werbung als offen und ehrlich: die nicht vorhandene Kompetenz ist klar erkennbar, es wird nichts vorgetäuscht. 
Weiter so, Handwerk.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Oktober 2022)




----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 63873


Scheidungsauto – das ist das Teil der Verliererin, das vordere Teil ist sicher noch fahrbereit


----------



## Heinileini (3 Oktober 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Scheidungsauto – das ist das Teil der Verliererin, das vordere Teil ist sicher noch fahrbereit


Darum würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn der vordere Teil mindestens zum "3/4 price" einen Interessenten gefunden hätte.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei der Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik ist - meines Wissens - Löten kein Bestandteil mehr der Ausbildung


Wer hat schon noch die "Lizenz zum Löten"? Hier im Forum ist es - glaube ich - nur ein einziger. Oder die anderen haben sich noch nicht getraut, sich zu outen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Darum würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn der vordere Teil mindestens zum "3/4 price" einen Interessenten gefunden hätte.


... ist auch schon neu lackiert  :


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Oktober 2022)

Pferdle schrieb:


> Solche Stielblüten kommen in der Werbung öfter zustande…


In der Werbung? Jeder begnadete Hobbybastler hat das in seinem früheren Leben mal gemacht (60W ungeregelt).


----------



## Heinileini (3 Oktober 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... ist auch schon neu lackiert  :


... und frisiert: Tank nach vorne verlagert, damit mehr Gewicht auf den AntriebsRädern liegt.
Und nicht zuletzt "deutsche WertArbeit" es ist doch ein Go.. bzw. ein Rab...?



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> In der Werbung? Jeder begnadete Hobbybastler hat das in seinem früheren Leben mal gemacht (60W ungeregelt).


Du meinst, Dagobert, hat das so gemacht, wie abgebildet?
Na gut, einige mögen so angefangen haben, aber jeder??? Dann hätten wir aber sehr, sehr viele "erfahrene" HobbyBastler!


----------



## Wutbürger (3 Oktober 2022)

Pferdle schrieb:


> Solche Stielblüten kommen in der Werbung öfter zustande…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 63871


 anstatt Schutzbrille wäre das angebracht:








						JUTEC 5-Finger-Hitzeschutzhandschuh H115A230-W2 Länge 30 cm bis 250°C
					

Normen: CE KAT III, EN 388:2003, EN 407:2004 Außenhand und Stulpe aus Preox-Aramidgewebe einseitig aluminisiert Handinnenfläche aus…




					cas-technik.de


----------



## NBerger (4 Oktober 2022)

Ist zwar auch schon älter, aber was solls...

Der Robocoster von Kuka kann jeder:

Fanuc für echte Männer!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Scheidungsauto – das ist das Teil der Verliererin, das vordere Teil ist sicher noch fahrbereit


----------



## knabi (7 Oktober 2022)




----------



## knabi (7 Oktober 2022)

Zusatzfrage: In welchen Teilen der Republik versteht man den, und wo wird verständnislos der Kopf geschüttelt? Würde mich mal interessieren  ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage: In welchen Teilen der Republik versteht man den, und wo wird verständnislos der Kopf geschüttelt? Würde mich mal interessieren  ...


Bin gebürtiger Hamburger und lebe jetzt in Bückeburg. Also ich versteh ihn.


----------



## MFreiberger (7 Oktober 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage: In welchen Teilen der Republik versteht man den, und wo wird verständnislos der Kopf geschüttelt? Würde mich mal interessieren  ...


Ich bin Ostwestfale... ...ich vertehe ihn auch.


----------



## hucki (7 Oktober 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> knabi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zusatzfrage: In welchen Teilen der Republik versteht man den, und wo wird verständnislos der Kopf geschüttelt? Würde mich mal interessieren  ...
> ...


Bin Ostfale und dito.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Bin Ostfale und dito.


Dann bist praktisch ein verstoßener Ostwestfale,
den Sie dir den Westen weg genommen haben.
Das ist hart mein Beileid.


----------



## jensemann (7 Oktober 2022)




----------



## hucki (7 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann bist praktisch ein verstoßener Ostwestfale,
> den Sie dir den Westen weg genommen haben.


Verstoßener und irgendwann nicht mehr weiter gelatschter Sachse bitte.
Ich lebe da, wo damals erstmalig einer der Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich lebe da, wo damals erstmalig der Sachse-Anhalt.


 Ist das ein WortWitz à la "Anhalter Bahnhof" (der Ort, wo die Leute Schlange stehen, um von einem freundlichen Zeitgenossen per PKW mitgenommen zu werden)?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Verstoßener und irgendwann nicht mehr weiter gelatschter Sachse bitte.
> Ich lebe da, wo damals erstmalig einer der Sachsen-Anhalt.


Das hört sich ja wie der Leidensweg Christi an.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2022)

Feierabend !!!


----------



## nade (8 Oktober 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich bin Ostwestfale... ...ich vertehe ihn auch.


Saarland.. und noch nicht fertig gelesen.. gerade bis Quanten gekommen und schon geschmunzelt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2022)

Samstagmittag kommt der Chef auf die Baustelle: "Leute, ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für euch. Die Gute: Ihr braucht morgen nicht zu arbeiten. Die Schlechte: Ihr müsste heute noch fertig werden!"


----------



## dunbar (10 Oktober 2022)

Wir leben schon in kuriosen Zeiten, oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2022)

Klassische Erdung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2022)




----------



## trobo (11 Oktober 2022)

Die neue Wasserkühlung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2022)

Wer lauert da vor der Tür 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
?


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer lauert da vor der Tür
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch nur der AntennenHalter! Sieht so verdächtig nach England aus ... vielleicht ist es King Arthur?

DetailAufnahme in anderer BlickRichtung:





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64094


Oh, ein O-Bus-Airbus!
Zum Glück ist das Fahrwerk ausgefahren. Man kann ja nie wissen, ob die Oberleitung, die vermutlich über ein halbes Jahrhundert lang eingemottet war, der akuten Belastung gewachsen ist ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur der AntennenHalter!


Heinrich, bitte.


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Heinrich, bitte.


Gerne, Michael!   Hmmm, worum bittest Du mich eigentlich? Was habe ich auf dem Foto übersehen?

PS:
Habe in #6.474 noch eine DetailAufnahme hinzugefügt (Einfg-Taste war nicht versehentlich betätigt).

PPS:
Hast Du den SenseMann "on the road again" selbst fotografiert?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hmmm, worum bittest Du mich eigentlich? Was habe ich auf dem Foto übersehen?


Na das sieht doch jeder, dass es eigentlich eine Antenne samt Kamin ist. Darum geht es ja auch nicht....... 😀


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Bugatti für 2,9 mio. €. Und, wie schleppt ihr so euer Auto im Fall der Fälle ab??


----------



## da_kine (13 Oktober 2022)

Ich denke, so wie die Karre aussieht ist das mit dem Abschleppen eh noch das kleinere Problem... 😂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Die denken sich auch alle ihren Teil:


----------



## Twirl (14 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

Bad day at work?


----------



## dekuika (17 Oktober 2022)

Twirl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64189


Das habe ich als Ossi größtenteils anders erlebt. Aber über einen guten Witz lache ich auch gern einmal. Ha.


----------



## dekuika (17 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bad day at work?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 64258


Gelbe Seiten?
Edit: 
Eigentlich müssten die Leute sich mit Schwerkraft doch bestens auskennen.


----------



## nade (17 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Gelbe Seiten?
> Edit:
> Eigentlich müssten die Leute sich mit Schwerkraft doch bestens auskennen.


Nun ja, kennen sich wohl besser mit nicht Vorhanden sein der Schwerkraft aus


----------



## Twirl (17 Oktober 2022)




----------



## dekuika (17 Oktober 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Nun ja, kennen sich wohl besser mit nicht Vorhanden sein der Schwerkraft aus


So ganz ohne Schwerkraft gibt das aber eine ziemlich gerade gekrümmte Flugbahn (Ellipse)


----------



## nade (17 Oktober 2022)

Mhm.. mit geraden Kurven hatte sich ein Österreicher Politiker gut ausgekannt. Bis er eben mit seiner Panzerlimo aus einer eben solchen geflogen ist. Aber das scheint mit tatsächlich eine interessante These zu sein, der man mal weiter nachgehen sollte.


----------



## nade (17 Oktober 2022)

Und noch was zur Arbeitssicherheit. Dichtheitsprüfung der Gasflaschen ist schon mal erfolgreich getestet. ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Oktober 2022)




----------



## dekuika (18 Oktober 2022)

https://teslamag.de/news/tesla-model-s-generator-300-km-ohne-ladesaeulen-53578

Die Amis sind schon "genial".


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Amis sind schon "genial".


Oh ja 🤣


	

		
			
		

		
	
🤣😇


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2022)

Die letzten Worte eines Gasleitungsinstalleures?
"Haste mal Feuer?"

Was sind die letzten Worte des Elektrikers V1.0?
Was ist das eigentlich für ein Kabel?

Was sind die letzten Worte des Elektrikers V2.0?
Alles klar, kannst wieder einsichern.

Was sagte der Baumeister zum Baubeginn des Turms von Pisa? 
Wird schon schief gehen!

Was sind die letzten Worte eines Betonbauers? 
Was für ein riesen Riss in der Decke.

Was sagt ein Maurer wenn sein Kollege seine Schaufel vergessen hat?
Kannst dich heute mit auf meine stützen.


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2022)

Die letzten Worte eines Architekten?
"Mir fällt da gerade etwas ein..."


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Oktober 2022)

Elektriker: "Was isn das fürn Kabel?"

Pisa: "Wird schon schief gehen"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Elektriker: "Was isn das fürn Kabel?"
> 
> Pisa: "Wird schon schief gehen"


Klick doch einmal auf die verschwommenen Texte


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Oktober 2022)

> Klick doch einmal auf die verschwommenen Texte



neumodisches Zeug


----------



## Twirl (21 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (24 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64463


"The morning after the night before" in leicht abgewandelter Form.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2022)

Hier wurde an alles gedacht!


----------



## JesperMP (25 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hier wurde an alles gedacht!
> Anhang anzeigen 64475


Statische und dynamische Kräfte müssen berüchsichtigt werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Statische und dynamische Kräfte müssen berüchsichtigt werden.


Der Bauzeichner schaut auf jeden Fall gerne Dokumentarfilme über das menschliche Fortpflanzungsverhalten 😄


----------



## Hesse (26 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2022)

Auch sehenswert. Ruhig mal komplett anschauen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2022)




----------



## magier (26 Oktober 2022)

Deutsche Behörde:
- E-Mail ausdrucken,
- Eingangsstempel drauf
- Bearbeiten / Beantworten
- Einscannen
- per E-Mail wegschicken ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2022)

Fragt Klein Fritzchen seinen Vater: "Du, Papi, wie kommt es eigentlich, dass der liebe Gott die Welt in sieben Tagen erschaffen hat?"

"Tja, mein Sohn, er war eben nicht auf Beamte und Handwerker angewiesen!"


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64556


Habe ich im Original auch schon gesehen. Ich verrate hier aber nicht, welchen Landes der "Handwerker" war.


----------



## knabi (28 Oktober 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2022)

Geht doch …


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 November 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

Einen Transporter mieten war ihm einfach zu teuer:


----------



## MFreiberger (3 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Einen Transporter mieten war ihm einfach zu teuer:
> Anhang anzeigen 64656


Ohne dikriminierend wirken zu wollen, aber der gwählte Parkplatz zeigt ja schon, welchen Geistes Kind hier am Werk war.


----------



## Heinileini (3 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Einen Transporter mieten war ihm einfach zu teuer:
> Anhang anzeigen 64656


Er ist aber anscheinend darauf angewiesen, ein tiefergelegtes Fahrzeug zu verwenden. Aus DER Parklücke kommt er ja kaum noch heraus, ohne kräftig Luft aus den Reifen abzulassen.  



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ohne diskriminierend wirken zu wollen, aber der gewählte Parkplatz zeigt ja schon, welchen Geistes Kind hier am Werk war.


Hmmm. Zum Beladen des Fahrzeugs war eine etwas breitere Parklücke unabdingbar. 
Aber vielleicht hast Du sogar Recht und er ist geistig behindert?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

Hört sich an wie Kinder-Kurzgeschichten ( wie damals auf Kassette ):
Quelle


----------



## Heinileini (4 November 2022)

"Und neue Technologien werden in TIA *Schritt für Schritt* integriert." 
Oh ja! In der Tat! Vs, SPs, ...
Unterschiedlich gelöst auf den verschiedenen Plattformen (CPUs und Sprachen), mal gaaanz vorsichtig mit entsprechend vielen NachBesserungen, mal halbherzig, mal unerklärlich, u.s.w. ... und oft unter Verzicht auf bereits bewährte Lösungen.


----------



## Hesse (4 November 2022)

Quelle :


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

In Indien klebt sich sicher keiner an


----------



## dekuika (4 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie Kinder-Kurzgeschichten ( wie damals auf Kassette ):
> Quelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 64687





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie Kinder-Kurzgeschichten ( wie damals auf Kassette ):
> Quelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 64687


Jetzt weiss ich, warum ich immer so verwirrt bin. Vertikale Informationen sind ja noch ok. Aber horizontale Informationen gehen mir dann doch etwas zu sehr in die Breite.


----------



## Heinileini (4 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Vertikale Informationen sind ja noch ok. Aber horizontale Informationen gehen mir dann doch etwas zu sehr in die Breite.


Erleichtertes Aufatmen. Ich dachte schon, Du wolltest sagen "Vertikale Informationen sind mir zu hoch."


----------



## dekuika (4 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Erleichtertes Aufatmen. Ich dachte schon, Du wolltest sagen "Vertikale Informationen sind mir zu hoch."


Nur, wenn sie über 1,95cm sind.


----------



## Plan_B (4 November 2022)

Gefunden auf: https://www.heizungsfinder.de/elektroheizung/direktheizung/radiator


> Im Vergleich zu anderen Heizungen ist der Wirkungsgrad vom Elektro-Radiator als gering. Das bedeutet: Es wird nur ein relativ geringer Anteil vom verbrauchten Heizstrom tatsächlich in Wärme umgewandelt. Der größere Anteil wird ohne Heizwirkung verbraucht. Wann sich ein Elektro-Radiator genau lohnt, kann das Gespräch mit einem Fachbetrieb klären.



Was macht der Radiator denn mit dem Strom, den er nicht in Wärme umwandelt?
Ich halte die Dinger ja auch nur für Notlösungen, aber die Aussage ist hanebüchen oder ich muss nochmal auf die Schulbank.


----------



## dekuika (4 November 2022)

Radieren?


----------



## nade (4 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Gefunden auf: https://www.heizungsfinder.de/elektroheizung/direktheizung/radiator
> 
> 
> Was macht der Radiator denn mit dem Strom, den er nicht in Wärme umwandelt?
> Ich halte die Dinger ja auch nur für Notlösungen, aber die Aussage ist hanebüchen oder ich muss nochmal auf die Schulbank.


Radiator kommt von Radio. Also er macht Musik, nur eben in einem für den Menschen nicht wahrnehmbaren Bereich.


----------



## Plan_B (4 November 2022)

Gefunden auf https://www.haus.de/bauen/heizkoerper-typen-24581#a-8-gliederheizkoerper-typ-i


> Fußbodenheizungen überzeugen viele Nutzer, da dank der Flächenheizung kein Heizkörper im Zimmer stört. Jedoch haben sie auch einige Defizite: Zum einen brauchen sie länger, um warm zu werden. Zum anderen nehmen sie einen negativen Einfluss auf das Raumklima: So wird zum Beispiel die Luft wesentlich trockener. Zusätzlich steht die Funktionsweise einer Fußbodenheizung im Gegensatz zur menschlichen Körperzirkulation: Werden unsere Füße ständig erwärmt, werden sie schwer und dick. Insbesondere Menschen mit Herz-Kreislauf-Störungen oder Allergiker sollten sich gegen eine Fußbodenheizung entscheiden. Auch Zimmerpflanzen vertragen Fußbodenheizungen nicht gut, weil der Topfballen im Winter zu stark erwärmt wird.


Insgesamt schlüssig, die Seite, aber den Abschnitt über die FBH sollte nochmal wer querlesen.
Welche Heizung (Erwärmung der Raumluft) senkt *nicht* die rel. Feuchte?
Ist der Fussboden spürbar warm, hat man bereits Energie verschenkt.
Warme Füsse/kühler Kopf ist IMHO angenehmer als umgekehrt.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 November 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

Oder dieses:


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder dieses:
> Anhang anzeigen 64701


aber erst leertrinken


----------



## s_kraut (4 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ist der Fussboden spürbar warm, hat man bereits Energie verschenkt.
> Warme Füsse/kühler Kopf ist IMHO angenehmer als umgekehrt.


Die Krampfader-Diskussion ist schon recht hypothetisch 
Aber aus Erfahrung fühlt sich der Boden auch bei Fußbodenheizung kühl an, Körpertemperatur ist einfach min. 15 Grad höher.
Zur Zeit reicht bei uns der Energieeintrag durch Elektronik, Körperwärme, Kochen und Glühwein auch ohne Heizung.
Ich mess demnächst mal nach wie warm der Boden wird, wenn ich die Heizung anmache. Das System hab ich nicht designt und wir haben zZ keine integrierten Messfühler am Boden.


----------



## s_kraut (4 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder dieses:
> Anhang anzeigen 64701


Hey der ist leer - sieht unbequem aus.

Aber die Diskussion hatten wir glaub schonmal, wie die ideale IBN-Ausrüstung aussieht?!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Hey der ist leer - sieht unbequem aus


Zwei bis drei Kisten mit dem Boden nach oben übereinander, zwei Pappendeckel drauf und fertig ist der bequeme Inbetriebnahmestuhl.


----------



## s_kraut (4 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zwei bis drei Kisten mit dem Boden nach oben übereinander, zwei Pappendeckel drauf und fertig ist der bequeme Inbetriebnahmestuhl.


Hat natürlich zum Vorteil dass man jeden Tag auf Reise drei Kisten zum Draufhocken abrechnen kann!


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2022)

> Was macht der Radiator denn mit dem Strom, den er nicht in Wärme umwandelt?
> Ich halte die Dinger ja auch nur für Notlösungen, aber die Aussage ist hanebüchen oder ich muss nochmal auf die Schulbank.



Natürlich wird der Strom zu 100% in Wärme umgewandelt. Was die Autoren vielleicht sagen wollten: es gibt Möglichkeiten, mit einem Teil des Stromes innen gleich warm zu machen, indem außen kälter gemacht wird, nennt sich Wärmepumpe.

Das Thema Fußbodenheizung und heiße Füße war früher tatsächlich ein Problem, aber da waren die Häuser schlecht gedämmt und die Temperatur musste entsprechend hoch gefahren werden um eine erträgliche Raumtemperatur zu bekommen. Das sollte aber seit 25 Jahren kein Problem mehr sein.



> Oder dieses:



Bequemer wird es, wenn du das Ding auf den Kopf stellst ;-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bequemer wird es, wenn du das Ding auf den Kopf stellst ;-)





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zwei bis drei Kisten *mit dem Boden nach oben....*


🤷‍♂️


----------



## s_kraut (4 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 🤷‍♂️


Also wenn man die Essenz zieht aus den Beiträgen, dann erst austrinken und dann am nächsten Tag die Kästen mit dem Boden nach oben aufstellen. Karton drauf.

Naja ich hab mir trotzdem mal für ~150€ zwei Camping-Sessel angeschafft und einen Klapptisch - alles aus Alu. 
Irgendwann war der Zeitpunkt gekommen. Ist auf der Reisekostenabrechnung nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

Zurück zum Fun. 

Klempner oder Künstler?


----------



## s_kraut (4 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zurück zum Fun.
> 
> Klempner oder Künstler?
> Anhang anzeigen 64702


Hat auf jeden Fall ein gutes Auge. Oder zwei!


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2022)

Man sollte auch lesen und nicht nur Bilder anschauen...


----------



## s_kraut (4 November 2022)

Hab heute genug gelesen und ein Bild sagt manchmal mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64699



Eigentlich habe ich auch immer zumindest die Campingausrüstung dabei. Wobei das jetzt auf Dauer auch nicht rückenschonend ist. Manchmal kann man aus bestimmten Gründen aber nur den Laptop mit an die Anlage nehmen, und da muss auch mal sowas herhalten:


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich auch immer zumindest die Campingausrüstung dabei. Wobei das jetzt auf Dauer auch nicht rückenschonend ist. Manchmal kann man aus bestimmten Gründen aber nur den Laptop mit an die Anlage nehmen, und da muss auch mal sowas herhalten:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 64703


Vielleicht solltest du mal über die Anschaffung eines PG670 nachdenken.
Also nicht so ein neumodisches Gelumpe wie ein Field PG M6 sondern die gute Qualität aus Karlsruhe 😀


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal über die Anschaffung eines PG670 nachdenken.


Stimmt, da könnte man auch bei einem Hurrican sitzen bleiben. Das Teil fliegt bestimmt nicht weg.


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Stimmt, da könnte man auch bei einem Hurrican sitzen bleiben. Das Teil fliegt bestimmt nicht weg.


Die Koffer für‘s 670 kommen doch irgendwie aus der Bühnen- und Veranstaltungstechnik.
Müsste es doch noch geben. Wäre bestimmt mal nett sowas zu basteln.


----------



## nade (5 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Koffer für‘s 670 kommen doch irgendwie aus der Bühnen- und Veranstaltungstechnik.
> Müsste es doch noch geben. Wäre bestimmt mal nett sowas zu basteln.


Du meinst sowas?
https://www.b-w-international.com/de/outdoor/koffer/b-w-outdoor.case-type-5000 ?
Die Sache mit den Bierkisten ist Universell auch als Trittstufe verwendbar. Wenn es mal an der entscheidenden "Kasten Bier Höhe" fehlt. Das mit der Holzleiter ist auch nicht unbedingt neu, aber tut seinen Dienst auch.
Bierkästen, das schreit nach einer Geschäftsidee für eine handliche Sitzfläche....🤔
Nachtrag: Der Heizer hatte wohl den Technikraum für sich haben dürfen... Wobei die Heizer egal wie schön Designed immer den meisten Platz auf der Wand für sich beanspruchen.. und wenn es nur dem Elektriker 2 cm auf der Wand für Kabelkanal oder sogar nur den Verteilerschrank fehlt.....


----------



## Plan_B (5 November 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Bierkisten ist Universell auch als Trittstufe verwendbar


Nur wenn Du die Bierkisten bei der LeiterUVV vorgestellt hast.


----------



## Heinileini (5 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal über die Anschaffung eines PG670 nachdenken.


Woher nehmen? Wer eins hat, der wird es doch nicht freiwillig herausrücken! 


Blockmove schrieb:


> Also nicht so ein neumodisches Gelumpe wie ein Field PG M6 sondern die gute Qualität aus Karlsruhe 😀


Ach so, aus Karlsruhe! Das war mir gar nicht bewusst. Also war der Name Programm. KarlsRUHE.
Die PG670-Kisten hatten zwar Räder, aber wenn das AnschaltKabel zu kurz war und man mit dem PG zu einem höher gelegenen Schaltschrank eine steile Treppe emporkraxeln musste, dann hatte man sich jede Menge Ruhe in Form von Hinsetzen auf das GehäuseOberteil redlich verdient!
Beim PG670 war definitiv ein Genie von ProduktDesigner am Werk gewesen.


----------



## nade (5 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du die Bierkisten bei der LeiterUVV vorgestellt hast.


Solange man den Kasten nicht erst vor Verwendung "umgefüllt" hat sind die 30cm Erhöhung stabiler als so mancher Hocker.


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Du meinst sowas?
> https://www.b-w-international.com/de/outdoor/koffer/b-w-outdoor.case-type-5000 ?



Nein die b-w-kisten sind klasse, haben aber nix mit PG670 zu tun.

Es war mehr was in der Art.
Das PG stand senkrecht drin, das Oberteil konnte man Abnehmen und als Hocker benutzen.
Hatte man keine Treppen, war das Teil echt genial. Mit Koffer wog das PG670 30kg.
Unser erstes hat damals (trotz hohem Rabatt) 18.000 DM gekostet.
Für die Inbetriebnahmen habe ich es noch lange verwendet als es auch schon das PG675 gab.


----------



## s_kraut (5 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich auch immer zumindest die Campingausrüstung dabei. Wobei das jetzt auf Dauer auch nicht rückenschonend ist. Manchmal kann man aus bestimmten Gründen aber nur den Laptop mit an die Anlage nehmen, und da muss auch mal sowas herhalten:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 64703


Schaut aber auch nicht so rückenschonend aus ... dann doch eher die Campingausrüstung!


----------



## schwimmer (7 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nein die b-w-kisten sind klasse, haben aber nix mit PG670 zu tun.
> 
> Es war mehr was in der Art.
> Das PG stand senkrecht drin, das Oberteil konnte man Abnehmen und als Hocker benutzen.
> ...


War auch eine Herausforderung für jede IBN zur der du nicht mit dem Auto reisen konntest......


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 November 2022)




----------



## Hesse (7 November 2022)

ziehen die das auch konsequent durch? Was steht bei den _Amerikaner?_


----------



## nade (7 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nein die b-w-kisten sind klasse, haben aber nix mit PG670 zu tun.
> 
> Es war mehr was in der Art.
> Das PG stand senkrecht drin, das Oberteil konnte man Abnehmen und als Hocker benutzen.
> ...


Ahh ok. so quasie Stage Cases. Ja die halten auch was aus und bis auf das die Kisten auch ohne etwas schon ne menge wiegen in der Tat Stabil.


----------



## knabi (7 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64754


Wenn man das Gebäck richtig bezeichnen würde, gäbe auch kein Gezanke um das Geschlecht. Hier im Osten rund um die Hauptstadt heißt das Ding Pfannkuchen. Höchstens die Schwaben im Prenzlauer Berg wissen damit nix anzufangen   🤣


----------



## knabi (7 November 2022)

Endlich wird das mal offen ausgesprochen....


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 November 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> ziehen die das auch konsequent durch? Was steht bei den _Amerikaner?_


Hier nennen einige sie Scheißammis😁😉


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2022)




----------



## knabi (7 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Hier nennen einige sie Scheißammis😁😉


Ja, die Dinger hießen tatsächlich auch im Osten immer Amerikaner, auch wenn die BILD-Zeitung das wahrscheinlich wieder besser weiß....


----------



## s_kraut (7 November 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Wenn man das Gebäck richtig bezeichnen würde, gäbe auch kein Gezanke um das Geschlecht. Hier im Osten rund um die Hauptstadt heißt das Ding Pfannkuchen.


Das hab ich mir auch schon mal von zwei sächsischen Bäckerei-Fachverkäuferinnnen erklären lassen.

Ich wollte in einer Bäckerei in Sachsen einen Krapfen kaufen. Dann ging die Diskussion los, ob ich Pfannkuchen meinte.

Nein: Krapfen hab ich gesagt.

Nach einigem Hin und Her wusste ich dann dass die Sachsen sich nicht auskennen und meinen dass man Krapfen als Pfannkuchen verkaufen darf.
Aber Krapfen kommen laut Oma (und die hat immer Recht) nicht aus der Pfanne sondern aus der Fritteuse bzw. einem tiefen mit Butterschmalz gefülltem Topf.

Wenn man in Bayern einen Pfannkuchen bestellt, kriegt man was wie Crepes(Fr)/Palatschinken(OESI)/Pancakes(IEC)/Jian Bing (PRC). Wenn man einen Krapfen will, bestellt man einen Krapfen.

PS: Wenn man ein Amerikaner bestellt, bekommt man hier ein ca. 50% Zuckerguss-überzogenes Gebäck was aussieht wie der Inhalt eines Suppentellers.

Gruß aus Augsburg


----------



## Oberchefe (7 November 2022)

Da merkt man, dass ihr keine Ahnung habt. Pfannkuchen : https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfannkuchen


----------



## Heinileini (7 November 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Was steht bei den _Amerikaner?_


Was sagen denn die Betroffenen selbst dazu? 
Es gab mal einen Amerikaner, der von sich behauptete "ich bin ein Berliner".
Der hat dieses ganze Durcheinander angezettelt.


----------



## s_kraut (7 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die Betroffenen selbst dazu?
> Es gab mal einen Amerikaner, der von sich behauptete "ich bin ein Berliner".
> Der hat dieses ganze Durcheinander angezettelt.


Wetten: gleich geht es um Hamburger und Wienerle!


----------



## knabi (8 November 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Da merkt man, dass ihr keine Ahnung habt. Pfannkuchen : https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfannkuchen


Wikipedia hat eben auch nicht immer Recht   .
Woher kommt welcher Name?


----------



## knabi (8 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch schon mal von zwei sächsischen Bäckerei-Fachverkäuferinnnen erklären lassen.
> 
> Ich wollte in einer Bäckerei in Sachsen einen Krapfen kaufen. Dann ging die Diskussion los, ob ich Pfannkuchen meinte.
> 
> ...


Das ist eben genau so, als wenn der besagte Schwabe hier bei der Berliner Bäckerei-Fachverkäuferin zwei Weckle bestellt - die freundliche Rückfrage "Wat woll'n Se???" ist garantiert.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 November 2022)

Wenn ihr überall die Sachen anders nennt, wie soll ich dan in himmelsnahm Deutsch lernen 🙈.
Im Osten hab ich jetzt gelernt das Buletten die Frikadellen sind. Und in Bayern wüurde gefragt, willst du die Bratwurst in ein Weck? , ich, in ein was?.
In Holland wird z.b. Pommes im Süden untehal der Flüssen Friet genannt. Im Norden Patat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> wie soll ich dan in himmelsnahm Deutsch lernen





de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Im Osten hab ich jetzt gelernt das Buletten *die Frikadellen sind*.


Nein, ganz falsch, das sind Fleischpflanzerl 😅


----------



## schwimmer (8 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn ihr überall die Sachen anders nennt, wie soll ich dan in himmelsnahm Deutsch lernen 🙈.
> Im Osten hab ich jetzt gelernt das Buletten die Frikadellen sind. Und in Bayern wüurde gefragt, willst du die Bratwurst in ein Weck? , ich, in ein was?.
> In Holland wird z.b. Pommes im Süden untehal der Flüssen Friet genannt. Im Norden Patat.


Deitsche Sprache = schwere Sprache....must du lesen großes Buch wo fehlen Seite....hat mich auch gehelft.....

Übrigend Weck heißt eigentlich Schrippe, zumindest bei uns.....


----------



## schwimmer (8 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, ganz falsch, das sind Fleischpflanzerl 😅


Manchmal allerdings wäre der Begriff Bremsklötze passender....kommt ganz auf den Koch/die Köchin an....
😅


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn ihr überall die Sachen anders nennt, wie soll ich dan in himmelsnahm Deutsch lernen 🙈.


Brauchst du nicht ... Sorg einfach dafür dass die Bäcker weiterhin Strom aus deinen Kraftwerken bekommen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht ... Sorg einfach dafür dass die Bäcker weiterhin Strom aus deinen Kraftwerken bekommen


Ich mach die Dampfregelventielen mal voll auf und fahr in die Leistungsbegrenzung.😄


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 November 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Wenn man das Gebäck richtig bezeichnen würde, gäbe auch kein Gezanke um das Geschlecht. Hier im Osten rund um die Hauptstadt heißt das Ding Pfannkuchen. Höchstens die Schwaben im Prenzlauer Berg wissen damit nix anzufangen   🤣


Und in Bayern heißen sie Krapfen, meine ich.  

Regt sich der Tierse eigentlich immer noch auf? 









						Wolfgang Thierse wettert gegen Schwaben in Berlin
					

Es heißt Schrippen, nicht Wecken! Bundestagsvizepräsident Thierse beklagt sich in der "Berliner Morgenpost" über die vielen Schwaben in der Hauptstadt. Vor allem beim Gang zum Bäcker gehen ihm die Zuwanderer aus dem Südwesten auf die Nerven.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## rar-101 (8 November 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Übrigend Weck heißt eigentlich Schrippe, zumindest bei uns.....


Also a Weckerl ist nicht Bayerisch, das ist eher Schwäbisch. Hier in Bayern nennt man das ganz einfach Semmel und die kommt ganz gerne mit am Leberkäs´ daher. 😜


----------



## schwimmer (8 November 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Also a Weckerl ist nicht Bayerisch, das ist eher Schwäbisch. Hier in Bayern nennt man das ganz einfach Semmel und die kommt ganz gerne mit am Leberkäs´ daher. 😜


Wobei der Leberkäs ja eigentlich ein Fleischkäse ist, denn Leber ist da drinn zu 0%.
Semmeln sind allerdings eher rund, wenn ich mich nicht irre und die Schrippe ist eher länglich und für Bratwurst geeignet.....


----------



## rar-101 (8 November 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Wobei der Leberkäs ja eigentlich ein Fleischkäse ist, denn Leber ist da drinn zu 0%


Das stimmt das da keine Leber drin ist, es kommt vom bayerischen Laiberl oder Laib und dem Kas was eigentlich die Kastenform bedeutet.
Zu gut bayerisch a Laiberlkas.


----------



## sonny3011 (8 November 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Also a Weckerl ist nicht Bayerisch, das ist eher Schwäbisch. Hier in Bayern nennt man das ganz einfach Semmel und die kommt ganz gerne mit am Leberkäs´ daher. 😜


Für ganz Bayern kann ich das auch nicht unterschreiben, in Oberfranken sind es Brötchen


----------



## thomass5 (8 November 2022)

sonny3011 schrieb:


> Für ganz Bayern kann ich das auch nicht unterschreiben, in Oberfranken sind es Brötchen


In Westsachsen auch. Da gibt es die auch als Doppelte Brötchen...


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2022)

sonny3011 schrieb:


> Für ganz Bayern kann ich das auch nicht unterschreiben, in Oberfranken sind es Brötchen


Seit wann gehört Franken zu Bayern? Ich seh beim Freistaat Bayern ähnliches Zerfallspotential wie bei der Sowjetunion oder dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien.


----------



## dekuika (8 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Seit wann gehört Franken zu Bayern? Ich seh beim Freistaat Bayern *ähnliches Zerfallspotential wie bei der Sowjetunion* oder dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien.


Bloß nicht. Sonst führt Söder noch eine Spezialoperation in Restdeutschland durch.


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Bloß nicht. Sonst führt Söder noch eine Spezialoperation in Restdeutschland durch.


Söder ist Franke … Jetzt ist er Ministerpräsident des Freistaat Bayern … Läuft da schon die Spezialoperation?


----------



## dekuika (8 November 2022)

Manchmal könnte man meinen, er sei Reichskanzler.


----------



## nade (8 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn ihr überall die Sachen anders nennt, wie soll ich dan in himmelsnahm Deutsch lernen 🙈.
> Im Osten hab ich jetzt gelernt das Buletten die Frikadellen sind. Und in Bayern wüurde gefragt, willst du die Bratwurst in ein Weck? , ich, in ein was?.
> In Holland wird z.b. Pommes im Süden untehal der Flüssen Friet genannt. Im Norden Patat.


Also hier heißt das auch Weck. Wasserweck hat aber auch die Bezeichnung Doppelweck. Ach ja, lass uns in PS mal die Kiste testen, die von Siemens sind eh Schnarschkappen und weißt ja ich komme fast über all rein  Mal sehen was der Koffer so bringt. So nu weiter im Fun.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 November 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Wobei der Leberkäs ja eigentlich ein Fleischkäse ist, denn Leber ist da drinn zu 0%.
> Semmeln sind allerdings eher rund, wenn ich mich nicht irre und die Schrippe ist eher länglich und für Bratwurst geeignet.....





rar-101 schrieb:


> Das stimmt das da keine Leber drin ist, es kommt vom bayerischen Laiberl oder Laib und dem Kas was eigentlich die Kastenform bedeutet.
> Zu gut bayerisch a Laiberlkas.


Außerhalb von Bayern darf ein Leberkäse nur Leberkäse heißen, wenn auch Leber drin ist. 

Sonst muss das Fleischkäse heißen:






						Was steckt drin im Leberkäse – Leber? Käse? | GfdS
					






					gfds.de


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 November 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Also hier heißt das auch Weck. Wasserweck hat aber auch die Bezeichnung Doppelweck. Ach ja, lass uns in PS mal die Kiste testen, die von Siemens sind eh Schnarschkappen und weißt ja ich komme fast über all rein  Mal sehen was der Koffer so bringt. So nu weiter im Fun.
> Anhang anzeigen 64784


Der ist gut


----------



## holgermaik (8 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Im Osten hab ich jetzt gelernt das Buletten die Frikadellen sind.


Nö. ist ein Klops.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 November 2022)

> m Osten hab ich jetzt gelernt das Buletten die Frikadellen sind



Das sind Fleischküchle!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 November 2022)

Ik noem het gewoon een gehaktbal 🇱🇺🇱🇺


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ik noem het gewoon een gehaktbal


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 November 2022)




----------



## nade (8 November 2022)

Ohh..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 also ich würd sagen, es handelt sich um ein Freakadeagle.


----------



## nade (8 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Der ist gut


Weißt ja Helm und Schutzbrille dann testen wir mal aus was die neue Turbine bei denen so Max rausfeuern kann.  Kennst dich mit BHKW´s aus? Können wir ja mal beim Monte Mare testen was aus dem Koffer noch geht. k wollt nur noch einen nachsetzen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Und wo ist der Helm?


----------



## Heinileini (10 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64856


Was für ein technischer Fortschritt, wenn man an die "Schwielen am Kinn" zurückdenkt!



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Helm?
> Anhang anzeigen 64858


Helme, die sowieso für die Katz' sind, werden gar nicht erst hergestellt.


----------



## dekuika (10 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64791


en als er te veel paneermeel op zit, heeft de bakker gewonnen. Het was als een loterij voor ons


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64855


Sowas haben wir auch mal gemacht, früher😂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Sowas haben wir auch mal gemacht, früher😂


Ich hoffe ihr seit dabei nicht so rot angelaufen wie die Jungs hier:


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seit dabei nicht so rot angelaufen wie die Jungs hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 64863


Nö, hatten ein Gasdurchlauferhutzer dran..

Als wir ein Beachparty gemacht haben hatten wir den Container.
und ein 3er BMW als Kühlschrank.
war in 2000 oder 2001


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> und ein 3er BMW als Kühlschrank.


Warum hüpfst du denn auf der Motorhaube 😆


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum hüpfst du denn auf der Motorhaube 😆


keine Ahnung wer das war..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wer das war..


Oder bist du der mit Philips Shirt?

Beim anbaggern


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2022)




----------



## s_kraut (11 November 2022)

Zeitenwende: Frau fragt grad "weinst du noch oder glühst du schon"

Winter kommt, Glühwein!

Morgen Schädelweh 2.0 - prominent ignoriert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 November 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das sind Fleischküchle!


Ne, Beefsteak!


----------



## s_kraut (11 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ne, Beefsteak!


Fleischkiachl[a]. je nach dem wieviel Zeit ist


----------



## Heinileini (12 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Fleischkiachl[a]. je nach dem wieviel Zeit ist


... oder ob die DruckerTinte noch reicht.


----------



## winnman (12 November 2022)

Das sind Fleischkrapfen (oder Fleischkrapferln wenn sie kleiner sind) und nichts anderes


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (12 November 2022)

Die vertrauen voll und ganz auf die bewährte Technik und kleben sich natürlich alle auf dem Asphalt fest.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 November 2022)




----------



## Twirl (12 November 2022)




----------



## Plan_B (12 November 2022)

Wird das schon ein Twitter Archiv?
(Frage für einen Freund)


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 November 2022)




----------



## Twirl (12 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wird das schon ein Twitter Archiv?
> (Frage für einen Freund)


Nö, Fun zum Feierabend aus allen Bereichen ;-)


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 November 2022)




----------



## vollmi (14 November 2022)

So geht das. 😉


----------



## thomass5 (14 November 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64939
> 
> So geht das. 😉


Rohstoffkreislauf: Aus Erdöl wird Erdöl....


----------



## Hesse (14 November 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Rohstoffkreislauf: Aus Erdöl wird Erdöl....


oder  "Kommt aus der Erde geht in die Erde"


----------



## Gleichstromer (14 November 2022)

Wie sagen die Anglophonen: "The solution to pollution is dilution." Alles nur eine Frage der Verdünnung ...


----------



## Heinileini (14 November 2022)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Wie sagen die Anglophonen: "The solution to pollution is dilution." Alles nur eine Frage der Verdünnung ...


Dieses Forum ist der helle Wahnsinn! Heute wieder etwas dazugelernt. Das Wort 'anglophon' kannte ich noch gar nicht. Anglophil oder anglophob natürlich, aber anglophon? Das ist keinTippFehler, das gibt es tatsächlich, scheint aber fast(?) gleichbedeutend mit anglophil (!) verwendet zu werden.
Man muss also schon sehr genau hinhören, sonst kommt es schnell zu Missverständnissen/Verwechslungen, wie z.B. bei Hypotonie und Hypertonie.

Selbstverständlich kommt es immer auf die Dosierung an, also auf eine Verdünnung oder ggfs sogar auf eine Anreicherung.
Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, bei wie vielen Produkten (KlebStoffe, Farben, ...) heutzutage als herausragende Eigenschaft "Lösungsmittel-frei" angepriesen wird?
Obwohl sie gar nicht Lösungsmittel-frei sind? Es wird einfach Wasser als Lösungsmittel verwendet und dadurch werden die Produkte auf wundersame Weise Lösungsmittel-frei. 
Wasser wird zwar verstärkt als Lösungsmittel genutzt, aber das muss streng geheim bleiben und man darf es um Himmels Willen nicht mehr aussprechen. 
Na ja, Wasser ist auch nicht so besonders gut als Lösungsmittel für Fette und Öle geeignet, da noch ein Emulgator zugesetzt werden müsste. 

Sooo, jetzt habe ich mit Gewalt den Bogen zurück zum Thema geschafft. Aber wozu überhaupt? Ich wollte doch etwas ganz anderes, jedoch auch anglophones (?):


----------



## Twirl (15 November 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2022)




----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

Simple Sabotage Field Manual (CIA, 1944):


> "Setzen Sie Meetings an, wenn eigentlich wichtigere Arbeit zu tun wäre."
> 
> "Machen Sie Fehler und schieben Sie diese auf schlechte Ausrüstung. Beschweren Sie sich, dass diese Sie davon abhalten, Ihre Arbeit richtig zu tun."
> 
> "Verschieben Sie alle möglichen Aufgaben an Komitees, machen Sie diese so groß wie irgend möglich - niemals kleiner als 5 Personen."





			https://video.golem.de/download/26794


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2022)

Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 65090


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2022)

Ich frage mich vor allem, wie man "Einmalig" zu deuten hat 😉


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2022)




----------



## ducati (24 November 2022)

Ex-Siemens-Chef: Elon Musk rief mich nachts an und schrie "Beweg deinen A... hierher" - PC-WELT
					

Elon Musk ist für seine hemdsärmligen und mitunter cholerischen Umgangsformen hinlänglich bekannt. Davon können besonders Twitter-Mitarbeiter ein Lied singen. Doch selbst Top-Manager deutscher DAX-Konzerne bleiben von Musk Wutanfällen nicht verschont. Das erzählt Joe Kaser, der langjährige Chef...




					www.pcwelt.de
				






> Siemens liefert seit vielen Jahren Automatisierungstechnik für die Autofabriken von Tesla. Auch die deutsche Tesla-Fabrik in Grünheide läuft mit Siemenstechnik. Als Tesla vor einiger Zeit mit Problemen beim Hochfahren seiner Fabriken kämpfte (von Elon Musk wurde diese Zeit als “Produktionshölle” bezeichnet), verlor Musk die Nerven und rief den damaligen Chef von Siemens mitten in der Nacht an (das war vermutlich keine bewusste Schikane, sondern lag an der Zeitverschiebung zwischen den USA und Deutschland).
> 
> Musk brüllte laut Kaeser folgende wenig höfliche Aufforderung ins Telefon: “Get your ass over here, I wanna see you tomorrow”. Kaeser ergänzt noch: “Man hatte den Eindruck, man hätte das Handy weglegen können und hätte ihn über den Atlantik auch noch gehört”.


----------



## Heinileini (24 November 2022)

Bei einem Gerüstbauer sind die AufstiegsMöglichkeiten gar nicht so unerheblich, halten sich aber die Waage mit den AbstiegsMöglichkeiten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 November 2022)




----------



## Heinileini (24 November 2022)

What sind then Gleitdays? Are those die days mit GleitZeit?


----------



## dekuika (24 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> What sind then Gleitdays?


Schneetage im Februar?


----------



## Heinileini (24 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Schneetage im Februar?


Im February? So you mean diesen strange Tag, that gleitet traceless into Nirvana, whenever nix SchaltYear?
If Du think, dass ich didn't auf the snow eingegangen am: *nix* ist das latin word für Schnee!  
Aber ich guess, dass you gemeint have die days, when all die StreuMittel are used up und are nicht longer käuflich available?


----------



## dekuika (25 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber ich guess, dass you gemeint have die days, when all die StreuMittel are used up und are nicht longer käuflich available?


Streumittel haben mittlerweile 32 Wochen Lieferzeit. Sorry, my English is not so good.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 November 2022)

> Der Kontrolleur fragt den 20 Jährigen Fahrgast nach der Fahrkarte. Der zeigt nur eine Kinderfahrkarte.
> 
> Kontrolleur: "Das geht nicht, das ist eine Kinderfahrkarte". - Daraufhin der Mann: "Da sehen Sie mal, wie lange ich auf die Bahn warten musste."





> Ist der Zug wirklich zu früh in den Bahnhof eingefahren??
> 
> Nein , das ist noch der Zug von gestern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 November 2022)

Dritter Advent bei den Schwaben


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dritter Advent bei den Schwaben
> Anhang anzeigen 65212


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie der vierte Advent bei den Schwaben aussieht.
Man braucht dazu nicht einmal einen grösseren Spiegel. 
Nur ein Bisschen mit den Abständen zwischen den Kerzen und dem Spiegel und zwischen den Betrachter und dem Spiegel experimentieren!
Und den Abstand zwischen den beiden Kerzen nicht zu gross wählen!


----------



## Twirl (26 November 2022)




----------



## thomass5 (27 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dritter Advent bei den Schwaben
> Anhang anzeigen 65212


fast zu verschwenderisch für Schwaben... Das geht auch mit nur einer Kerze...


----------



## hucki (27 November 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> fast zu verschwenderisch für Schwaben... Das geht auch mit nur einer Kerze...


Oha, der Preis dafür ist aber alles andere als schwäbisch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 November 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> fast zu verschwenderisch für Schwaben... Das geht auch mit nur einer Kerze...


Stimmt, nur muss man sich das Teil dann noch selber aus irgendwelchen Resten zusammenkleben. Weil zu dem Preis...... du weist schon 😉


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2022)

Dumm gelaufen, Klimaaktivisten kleben sich in 
der Hamburger  Elbphilharmonie ans Dirigentenpult fest.
Es war leider nur gesteckt und so konnten Sie weiter auf
den Flur ihren Protest fortführen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 November 2022)

Die Gesichter 😂😂😂

Da fallen mir spontan zwei amerikanische Komödianten ein.


----------



## dekuika (27 November 2022)

Vielleicht machen sie ja einen trinkbaren Kaffee.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 November 2022)




----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> What sind then Gleitdays? ...



So ein Tag, so wunderschön wie heute  .


----------



## thomass5 (27 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So ein Tag, so wunderschön wie heute  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 65224


und wo wird es übertragen? Auf Servus-TV...


----------



## s_kraut (27 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ex-Siemens-Chef: Elon Musk rief mich nachts an und schrie "Beweg deinen A... hierher" - PC-WELT
> 
> 
> Elon Musk ist für seine hemdsärmligen und mitunter cholerischen Umgangsformen hinlänglich bekannt. Davon können besonders Twitter-Mitarbeiter ein Lied singen. Doch selbst Top-Manager deutscher DAX-Konzerne bleiben von Musk Wutanfällen nicht verschont. Das erzählt Joe Kaser, der langjährige Chef...
> ...


Mal bei SpaceX die Stellenausschreibungen anschauen!
Die suchen eine Menge TIA-Programmierer, sowohl für das Starship, als auch für die Bodenstationen.

Ganz so schlecht kann es also mit dem Käser nicht gelaufen sein.


----------



## dekuika (28 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dritter Advent bei den Schwaben
> Anhang anzeigen 65212


Ein Schwabe kauft beim Discounter eine kleine Flasche hochwertigen Cognac.
Nach dem Bezahlen steckt er die Flasche in die Gesäßtasche und verlässt den Markt.
Auf der Straße rutscht er aus und fällt voll auf den Hintern.
Nachdem er wieder aufgestanden ist, fasst er sich an die Schmerzende Stelle und fühlt etwas Feuchtes an den Fingern.
Daraufhin schickt er ein Stoßgebet zum Himmel: Lieber Gott, bitte lass das, was da an meiner Hose klebt, nur Blut sein.


----------



## leo (28 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen, Klimaaktivisten kleben sich in
> der Hamburger  Elbphilharmonie ans Dirigentenpult fest.
> Es war leider nur gesteckt und so konnten Sie weiter auf
> den Flur ihren Protest fortführen.


Das war ja eine echte Meldung . Ich hätte eher hierauf getippt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2022)

Lustige Holländer 😂


----------



## s_kraut (28 November 2022)

Ich will auch mal wieder nach Holland!


----------



## vollmi (29 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen, Klimaaktivisten kleben sich in
> der Hamburger  Elbphilharmonie ans Dirigentenpult fest.
> Es war leider nur gesteckt und so konnten Sie weiter auf
> den Flur ihren Protest fortführen.
> ...


Wusste ichs doch, den kannte ich von woher.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2022)

was ist hier bei der Übersetzung wieder schief gelaufen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 November 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 November 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2022)

Mmh


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal wieder nach Holland!


Ich war letzt auch endluch mal wieder in NL


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 Dezember 2022)




----------



## nade (1 Dezember 2022)

ja neh is klar, nur weil die Dinger ne dose haben, aber auchn Stecker... Zum Glück brauch ich so Teile keine ... mehr. Eh der Strom nachher Schwul ist und die Leiste abbrennt.


----------



## s_kraut (1 Dezember 2022)

Mal wieder nicht von mir, aber vielleicht deshalb so gut:







Wenn die Dinge in deinem Leben immer schwieriger werden, wenn 24 Stunden im Tag nicht genug sind, erinnere dich an den

*Blumentopf und das Bier.*

Ein Professor stand vor seiner Philosophie-Klasse und hatte einige Gegenstände vor sich. Als der Unterricht begann, nahm er wortlos einen sehr großen Blumentopf und begann diesen mit Golfbällen zu füllen. Er fragte die Studenten, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Sie bejahten es.

Dann nahm der Professor ein Behältnis mit Kieselsteinen und schüttete diese in den Topf. Er bewegte den Topf sachte und die Kieselsteine rollten in die Leerräume zwischen den Golfbällen. Dann fragte er die Studenten wiederum, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Sie stimmten zu.

Der Professor nahm als nächstes eine Dose mit Sand und schüttete diesen in den Topf. Natürlich füllte der Sand den kleinsten verbliebenen Freiraum. Er fragte wiederum, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Die Studenten antworteten einstimmig "ja".

Der Professor holte zwei Dosen Bier unter dem Tisch hervor und schüttete den ganzen Inhalt in den Topf und füllte somit den letzten Raum zwischen den Sandkörnern aus. Die Studenten lachten. "Nun", sagte der Professor, als das Lachen langsam nachließ, "ich möchte, dass Sie diesen Topf als die Repräsentation Ihres Lebens ansehen. Die Golfbälle sind die wichtigen Dinge in Ihrem Leben: Ihre Familie, Ihre Kinder, Ihre Gesundheit, Ihre Freunde, die bevorzugten, ja leidenschaftlichen Aspekte Ihres Lebens, welche, falls in Ihrem Leben alles verloren ginge und nur noch diese verbleiben würden, Ihr Leben trotzdem noch erfüllen würden."

"Die Kieselsteine symbolisieren die anderen Dinge im Leben, wie Ihre Arbeit, Ihr Haus, Ihr Auto. Der Sand ist alles andere, die Kleinigkeiten. Falls Sie den Sand zuerst in den Topf geben", fuhr der Professor fort, "hat es weder Platz für die Kieselsteine noch für die Golfbälle. Dasselbe gilt für Ihr Leben. Wenn Sie all Ihre Zeit und Energie in Kleinigkeiten investieren, werden Sie nie Platz haben für die wichtigen Dinge. Achten Sie auf die Dinge, welche Ihr Glück gefährden.

Spielen Sie mit den Kindern. Nehmen Sie sich Zeit für eine medizinische Untersuchung. Führen Sie Ihren Partner zum Essen aus. Es wird immer noch Zeit bleiben um das Haus zu reinigen oder Pflichten zu erledigen."

"Achten Sie zuerst auf die Golfbälle, die Dinge, die wirklich wichtig sind. Setzen Sie Prioritäten. Der Rest ist nur Sand."

Einer der Studenten erhob die Hand und wollte wissen, was denn das Bier repräsentieren soll. Der Professor schmunzelte: "Ich bin froh, dass Sie das fragen. Es ist dafür da, Ihnen zu zeigen, dass, egal wie schwierig Ihr Leben auch sein mag, es immer noch Platz hat für ein oder zwei Bierchen."


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2022)




----------



## Matze001 (2 Dezember 2022)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Bayern und der Schweiz?



Spoiler



In der Schweiz sind Franken noch was wert




Edit: Irgendwie wird der Spoiler net angzeigt. Vielleicht so?
Ja - wenn man den Text liest, weiß man auch wie es geht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2022)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 Dezember 2022)




----------



## nade (3 Dezember 2022)

und hier dazu noch ein Lied. Deutschräpp wie überhaupt das Gestottere ist nicht meins, aber gut trotzdem.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2022)

Man muss nur wissen wie man zu Geld kommt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2022)

So etwas habe ich auch schon mal aus so einer Perspektive gesehen. 


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


>


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Dezember 2022)




----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Dezember 2022)




----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

Wie geht das denn?


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 65333


@vollmi 
Ist die Ampel von dir?


----------



## Tommi (11 Dezember 2022)

Hat nen paar Sekunden gedauert...  😄

(bzgl. des Stammbaumes)


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hat nen paar Sekunden gedauert...  😄
> 
> (bzgl. des Stammbaumes)


Bei mir auch ... Aber wir werden halt älter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?


Das geht so in einsamen, verlassenen Bergdörfern wo kaum jemand hinkommt. Oder in Tälern, die im Winter so zugeschneit sind das keiner mehr rein- oder rauskommt. 😂


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

Ja, aber heutzutage müssen da doch Leihmütter und Adoptionsbüros mit im Spiel sein.


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

Heute gefunden. Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen, zu welchem Artzt der,die,das gehört.









						Körperlich gesunde Norwegerin sieht sich als Frau mit Handicap – und nutzt deshalb Rollstuhl
					

Die Transfrau Jørund Viktoria Alme ist von Body Integrity Dysphoria betroffen und wünscht sich eine körperliche Behinderung.




					www.fr.de


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das geht so in einsamen, verlassenen Bergdörfern wo kaum jemand hinkommt. Oder in Tälern, die im Winter so zugeschneit sind das keiner mehr rein- oder rauskommt. 😂


Klingt ja fast nach meinem Heimatort.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Klingt ja fast nach meinem Heimatort.


Bist du Hubert?


----------



## Plan_B (11 Dezember 2022)

Im Stammbaum der untersten Zeile sollte jemand Weißblond mit roten Augen sein.


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bist du Hubert?


Haha   
Bist Du schon mal in Markt Wald gestrandet?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Haha
> Bist Du schon mal in Markt Wald gestrandet?


Oft, 20 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad von mir. Von mir aus durch den Wald am Schnerzh. Weiher vorbei dann nach Markt Wald. Fahre auch ab und an zu dem Aussichtsturm bei euch.

Aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bin ich nicht mitverantwortlich für den Stammbaum.


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 65540


Letztens habe ich irgendsoeinen blaublütigen Deppen im TV gesehen, der stolz darauf war, dass man seit Jahrhunderten nur innerhalb der Familie heiratet. So etwas wie der Pipi-Prinz kommt dann dabei heraus. Der heisst aber nicht Hubert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 65540


Ist das dieser berühmte „ Wenn der Stammbaum ein Kreis ist „


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Dezember 2022)

Fertig, wir können dann mal los ...


----------



## Plan_B (11 Dezember 2022)

Hast Du das "danach" Bild?


----------



## s_kraut (11 Dezember 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Fertig, wir können dann mal los ...
> Anhang anzeigen 65545


Wenn das echt ist und live geht, dann können die Umgebungsbedingungen maßgeblich entscheiden.

Gut da ist kein Eis, Schneematsch oder Regen: Grip passt

Dann ist der schärfste Angriffswinkel das Blech welches die Ladefläche begrenzt, oder?

Oder der Plastik-Kotflügel.

Und die "Felge" schaut nach längerer Betrachtung eher wie eine Kunststoff-Abdeckung im Alu-Look aus, möglicherweise ist das nur eine Blende und mechanisch trägt ein unscheinbares Wellblech im Hintergrund.

Die Frage vom @Plan_B bleibt: gibt es das "danach" Bild?


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2022)

Hat bestimmt Frontantrieb.


----------



## vollmi (12 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @vollmi
> Ist die Ampel von dir?


Na leider können die welche ich einsetze nur komplett eingefärbt werden. Aber Lauflichter gehen mit meinen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2022)

Sucht @Markus nicht noch neue Mitarbeiter?
Hier wäre ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2022)




----------



## s_kraut (16 Dezember 2022)

Wieder mal nicht von mir, aber wahrscheinlich deswegen so gut:

Ein Unternehmen hat seine Spitzenmanager auf ein teures Seminar geschickt. Sie sollen lernen, auch in ungewohnten Situation Lösungen zu erarbeiten, rasch und zielgerichtet zu entscheiden. 

Am zweiten Tag wird ihnen die Aufgabe gestellt, die Höhe einer Bahnschranke zu messen. Sie gehen hinaus, beschaffen sich eine Leiter und ein Bandmaß. 

Die Leiter ist aber zu kurz. 

Also holen sie noch einen Tisch, auf den sie die Leiter stellen. Es reicht immer noch nicht. 

Sie stellen noch einen Stuhl auf den Tisch. Da das alles sehr wackelig ist, fällt der ganze Aufbau immer wieder um. Alle reden gleichzeitig. Jeder hat andere Vorschläge zur Lösung des Problems. Es ist ein heilloses Durcheinander. 

Ein Ingenieur kommt vorbei und sieht sich das Treiben ein paar Minuten lang an. 
Dann läßt er wortlos die Schranke herunter, nimmt das Bandmaß und misst die Schranke von einem Ende zum anderen. 

Er schreibt das Ergebnis auf einen Zettel und drückt ihn zusammen mit dem Bandmaß einem der Manager in die Hand und geht seines Weges. 

Kaum ist er um die Ecke, sagt einer der Top-Manager: "Das war wieder typisch Ingenieur! Wir müssen die Höhe der Schranke wissen und er sagt uns die Länge! Deshalb lassen wir solche Leute auch nie in den Vorstand".


----------



## s_kraut (16 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wieder mal nicht von mir, aber wahrscheinlich deswegen so gut:
> 
> Ein Unternehmen hat seine Spitzenmanager auf ein teures Seminar geschickt. Sie sollen lernen, auch in ungewohnten Situation Lösungen zu erarbeiten, rasch und zielgerichtet zu entscheiden.
> 
> ...


Nachtrag vom 14-Jährigen-Supernerd-Sohn: ein Ingenieur hätte nicht von Ende zu Ende gemessen sondern von Ende zum Scharnier. Und er hätte die Höhe des Scharniers mit aufgemerkt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2022)

Weihnachtsrätsel 2022 🤗


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2022)

Wie tanzt man das?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wie tanzt man das?


Sag einmal, gab es drüben auch Waldorfschulen?? 🤣


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2022)

Nöö, eher Jugendwerkhöfe.






						Jugendwerkhof – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Frage vom @Plan_B bleibt: gibt es das "danach" Bild?


Nur ein Internetfund, deswegen können wir nur spekulieren.

Aufgrund des kleinen Radius der Felge schätze ich, dass zuerst die Blattfedern ein wenig nachgeben und dann im unteren Totpunkt die Haken rausspringen ....


----------



## Plan_B (19 Dezember 2022)

Nix Haken. Durchgefädelt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Nix Haken. Durchgefädelt.


So ein Spanngurt hät 10t, 20t? Das Ergebnis wäre tatsächlich interessant ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2022)

> Einem Mann in der DDR ist der Papagei entflohen. Der Besitzer läuft sofort zur Stasi und versichert: "Ich möchte Ihnen nur mitteilen, dass ich die politischen Ansichten meines Papageis nicht teile."





> Ein Scheich hat gehört, dass es in der DDR ein Auto gibt, das so toll sein muss, dass man zwanzig Jahre auf die Lieferung warten muss. Das kannte er noch nicht mal von seinem Rolls Royce. Natürlich musste der Scheich ein solches Auto haben und hat sofort einen Brief an das entsprechende Kombinat aufsetzen lassen.
> 
> Als der Brief in der DDR ankommt, ist man natürlich geschmeichelt. Selbstverständlich will man ein so hohes Tier wie einen Scheich nicht 20 Jahre auf ein Auto warten lassen. Der nächste Trabbi, der hergestellt wird, wird sofort eingezogen und in das Emirat geschickt.
> 
> Eine Woche später kommt das Dankschreiben vom Scheich: "Liebe Genossen, ich freu mich auf unsere begonnenen Handelsbeziehungen. Noch viel mehr freu ich mich aber, endlich den ersehnten Trabant 601 zu bekommen. In der Zwischenzeit danke ich Ihnen, dass Sie mir vorerst das schöne Modell aus Pappe geschickt haben ..."





> Stasi-Beamter auf der Straße: "Wie beurteilen Sie die politische Lage?"
> 
> Passant: "Ich denke ..."
> 
> Stasi-Beamter: "Jetzt reichts - Sie sind verhaftet!"


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2022)

Wo ist da der Fun?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Fun?


o wow wow , Fakten waren es doch


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2022)

Die Vopos waren bei uns nur zu zweit und mit Hund unterwegs. Damit hatten sie 8 Jahre Schulbildung und einer hatte eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung.

Was ist das gemeinsame zwischen einem Vopo und einem leichten Mädchen? Beide stehen an der Ecke und die Verwandschaft schämt sich.


----------



## jensemann (19 Dezember 2022)

Der Vorgesetzte erwischt seine zwei Vopos wie sie ihrem Diensthund den Hintern absuchen. Auf die Frage, was sie suchen erklärt der Dienstältere: Na vorhin auf der Straße hat einer den Hund bemitleidet weil er mit zwei Ar***löchern rumlaufen muss.


----------



## Plan_B (19 Dezember 2022)

Innerhalb des politischen Korsetts haben die VoPos auch nur ihren Job gemacht.
Und deren Resignation, wenn Brüder oder höhere Behörden involviert waren, war meist deutlich spürbar.


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2022)

Es gab solche und solche. Unser ABV war ein 1000prozentiger Kommunist, meinte er jedenfalls. Der Sohn war ein totaler Assi, der sich in seinem Leben nur auf den Vater verlassen hat. Ich hatte aber auch einen Mitschüler, der zur VP gegangen ist. Der war nicht politisch und ist nach der Wende noch zum Revierleiter aufgestiegen. Aber in Errinnerung bleiben die A...löcher.


----------



## s_kraut (19 Dezember 2022)

Ich verzichte auf meine persönlichen Ansichten/Einschätzungen/Kommentare, außer den: denn sie wussten es nicht besser.

_1879 berichtete die Zeitschrift für angelwandte Elektrizitätslehre: Im Reichstagsgebäude in Berlin fand am 4. November abends die Probe der neu eingerichteten elektrischen Erleuchtung statt. Es waren im ganzen acht in Tätigkeit gesetzt.

Folgende Geschichte in Zusammenhang mit diesem Ereignis ging in die Chronik ein:

Ein bemerkenswerter Vorgang trug sich im Reichstagsgebäude zu kurz nachdem die Anlage in Betrieb gesetzt war. Ein Angestellter wollte einigen Herren erklären, wie die Lampen arbeiten. Zu diesem Zweck hatte er eine von den Laternen heruntergelassen, die an Aufziehvorrichtungen hingen. Dabei war er unvorsichtig, berührte bei geöffnetem Stromkreise beide Pole und fiel infolge des Schlages zu Boden.
Einer der umstehenden Herren machte den Vorschlag, den in den Körper eingedrungenen Strom unschädlich in die Erde abzuleiten. Der Verunglückte wurde sofort in den Garten geschafft, wo beide Hände in den Erdboden gesteckt wurden. Dort lag der Elektrisierte, bis er sich erholt hatte. "

Das also war der erste Unfall durch Elektrizität und die wundersame Heilung durch Erdung._


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2022)

Eindeutige Wegweiser


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Dezember 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Dezember 2022)




----------



## s_kraut (21 Dezember 2022)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Dezember 2022)

Die Holländer wieder. Etwas gemein das Ganze aber....


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Holländer wieder. Etwas gemein das Ganze aber....


Das ist Flämisch.Belgien😉.


----------



## s_kraut (27 Dezember 2022)

Nachträglich:


			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DS4RfB0VQAABA1T.jpg


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Dezember 2022)

@Thomas_v2.1


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Dezember 2022)

Das ist die beste, gleich danach kommt der vliegende hollander 😅


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist die beste, gleich danach kommt der vliegende hollander 😅


Alles schon passiert. Voll auf die Fresse🙈


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Alles schon passiert. Voll auf die Fresse🙈











						Die extremsten E-Bikes: Bis 100 km/h schnell
					

Wenn Sie glauben, Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor sind nur was für Rentner, dann haben Sie noch nicht diese Modelle gesehen.




					www.t-online.de
				




Das kaufe ich mir und dann treffen wir uns am Tegernsee.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die extremsten E-Bikes: Bis 100 km/h schnell
> 
> 
> Wenn Sie glauben, Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor sind nur was für Rentner, dann haben Sie noch nicht diese Modelle gesehen.
> ...


Dann nehme ich ein Schleppseil mit für Uphill. War schon mal öfters auf dem Walberg mit dem MTB


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Alles schon passiert. Voll auf die Fresse🙈


Kommt daher der Name? Der *fliegende* Holländer?
🙃


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kommt daher der Name? Der *fliegende* Holländer?
> 🙃


Du meinst " Der "vieleicht" liegende Hollander. Habe mir auch schon die Rippen angeknackst.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kommt daher der Name? Der *fliegende* Holländer?


Würde passen, Ich habe mich aber nach der Legende genannt.



dekuika schrieb:


> Du meinst " Der "vieleicht" liegende Hollander. Habe mir auch schon die Rippen angeknackst.


Ja, und erst mal denken, auwwww, was ist passiert..


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Würde passen, Ich habe mich aber nach der Legende genannt.
> 
> 
> Ja, und erst mal denken, auwwww, was ist passiert..


Stimmt, kenne ich. Dauert 3 Wochen.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

Bin aber ruhiger geworden. Inzwischen habe ich EMTB.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Würde passen, Ich habe mich aber nach der Legende genannt.
> 
> 
> Ja, und erst mal denken, auwwww, was ist passiert..


Fährt dein Mazda5 eigentlich mit oder ohne Steuermann. So von der Legende her gesehen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Fährt dein Mazda5 eigentlich mit oder ohne Steuermann. So von der Legende her gesehen.


Mit. Mazda muss ich noch die Spuren geben.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Dezember 2022)




----------



## s_kraut (29 Dezember 2022)

Keine Form lügt.

Nicht nur deswegen hab ich mich verheiratet, die Konturen waren so scharf.

Lass fröhlich sein dass die Konturen sich so ins Positive entwickeln. Könnte schlimmer sei!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (30 Dezember 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2022)

Da würde ich die Miete kürzen,
die haben Schimmel in der Wohnung.


----------



## nade (31 Dezember 2022)

Oder nen Pferd aufm Flur.^^


----------



## Tommi (1 Januar 2023)

Happy New Year 2023, everybody...


----------



## hapr (1 Januar 2023)

Ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen. Schauen wir zuversichtlich, was da kommen wird.


----------



## codemonkey (5 Januar 2023)

Ich hab dann mal einen Ohrwurm.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (Montag um 13:38)

Die Karnevalszeit beginnt und die Cownstruppe ist
wieder Unterwegs, die ganz rechts hat sogar schon 
ein Kostüm an.


----------



## dekuika (Montag um 14:47)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Karnevalszeit beginnt und die Cownstruppe ist
> wieder Unterwegs, die ganz rechts hat sogar schon
> ein Kostüm an.
> Anhang anzeigen 66015


Jetzt demonstriert sogar schon die Regierung. Zeiten sind das Tss. Tss. Tss.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 18:21)

Bud Spencer und die Regierung


----------



## dingo (Dienstag um 09:14)

Wird eine Überspannungsschutzdiagnose jetzt auch schon politisch aktiv?


----------



## Heinileini (Dienstag um 11:03)

Zumindest der Text ist eindeutig: "replace SPD".
Aber  wer kann mir bitte mal diese Symbolitis übersetzen?
Heisst das: Stopp das/die Schutzhelm-tragenden BlitzMännch[inn]en und entsorge sie keinstenfalls im HausMüll?
Ich nix verstehen.


----------



## dekuika (Dienstag um 11:32)

Gerne.


----------



## Heinileini (Dienstag um 12:49)

Danke, Dirk, für Deine Bemühungen!
Leider bin ich jetzt noch totaler verwirrt. 
"*Eingriffe und Veränderungen am Gerät *(das bezieht sich hier vermutlich auf die SPD)* führen zum Erlöschen des Gewährleistungsanspruches.*"
Ja, wozu soll man denn dann die SPD "replacen", wenn das nur durch FachPersonal[innen] vorgenommen werden darf und selbst dann keinerlei Änderungen am Original zulässig sind?
Auf einen nie ernst gemeinten und auch nicht gegebenen Gewährleistungsanspruch zu verzichten, wäre ja für Praktiker/Realisten nicht wirklich ein Problem und die Entsorgung als SonderMüll ohnhin eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## dekuika (Dienstag um 12:55)

Nun ja, SPD und Fachpersonal schließen ja einander aus. Oder?


----------



## Heinileini (Dienstag um 13:48)

dekuika schrieb:


> Nun ja, SPD und Fachpersonal schließen ja einander aus. Oder?


Ich hatte das dank Deiner Hilfe jetzt so verstanden, dass bei der SPD selbst FachPersol nicht weiterhelfen könnte.

Ob sich Mitglieder der SPD (oder anderer Parteien) und FachPersonal gegenseitig ausschliessen, würde ich nicht pauschal unterstellen wollen.
Es soll ja immer noch ParteiMitglieder geben, die sich nicht hauptberuflich als Politiker betätigen und es mit diesem oder jenem FachPersonal aufnehmen könnten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Dienstag um 13:57)

SPD ist für mich nur ein Überspannungsschutz.


----------



## dekuika (Dienstag um 14:00)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> SPD ist für mich nur ein Überspannungsschutz.


Du Ignorant!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Dienstag um 14:09)

dekuika schrieb:


> Du Ignorant!


Du Charmeur ☺️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Heute um 11:35)




----------



## s_kraut (Heute um 20:48)

Pendelt Dimitri noch ab und zu zwischen Langwied und .... es klang russisch .. .wo soll er das Paulaner abliefern?
Bin ja meistens froh wenn es was anderes als Paulaner gibt.


----------

